# CAT Owners Club - Pics of your babies!!



## m1nime

For cat lovers only!! I love seeing all different cats, mixed breed or pure breed. 

Post pics of your cats and details of their name, age, breed and funny things about them!

My pics are

1. My 2 cats together
2. Joffy my handsome 1.5yr old male Ragdoll
3. Sweety my 2yr old female DSH - I found her as a stray
4. Joffy when we got him as a kitten from the breeder - he actually got more beautiful the older he got.


----------



## grayxie

Your ragdoll is gorgeous! I think their big feet are so cute.

Mine is in my avatar, she is a domestic short hair that I adopted at the SPCA 10 years ago (I can't believe it was that long ago!).


----------



## cascratchfever

All of my cats were strays so I'm not sure of exact ages.

This is Oreo, he just passed away on Saturday and I already miss him horribly.  He had Feline AIDS so I knew he wouldn't live a long life but I was still shocked to see him go when he was only 5 years old.






This is Kitty, I've had her the longest, she's probably around 6 years old.





This is Mitch, I've only had him a very short time, I tried to find him a home but I was unsuccessful so now he's mine lol.





This guy doesn't have a name because he's just recently started hanging around.  He's very skinny and I can't help but feed him.  If he stays around I guess he's mine.


----------



## grayxie

Looks like the last one has all ready made himself at home


----------



## Souzie

Here is my sunshine! His name is Poupee. He's a 1 1/2 year old tabby and ummm...thinks he's a dog.


----------



## jane

I love everyone's cat pictures!

Here are mine:

Sasha (6, male, Russian Blue):






Simon (14, male, tabby):


----------



## grayxie

Bigger pics of my cat Graycie - the most disgruntled cat I ever met.


----------



## Sez

This is Clay, my baby...he is a rescue cat and is blind and FIV+ve. He was almost put to sleep by the RSPCA but was saved by a small London-based charity. He is the sweetest, most affectionate cat...I am so lucky to have him.


----------



## bnjj

Sez said:


> This is Clay, my baby...he is a rescue cat and is blind and FIV+ve. He was almost put to sleep by the RSPCA but was saved by a small London-based charity. He is the sweetest, most affectionate cat...I am so lucky to have him.



I'm glad to hear he was given a chance.  How old is he?


Bailey, the chubby one, is on the left. She is right around 12 years old. Sydney is the black and white guy and is around 9 years old.

I love them to bits.


----------



## Sez

^ ^ Oh it is so cute when cats curl up together like that!

Nobody is sure how old Clay is because he was picked up as a stray, but the vet thinks he is about eight...I don't know how long he will live, but some cats with FIV live for years with no problems, so I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cascratchfever

Sez said:


> ^ ^ Oh it is so cute when cats curl up together like that!
> 
> Nobody is sure how old Clay is because he was picked up as a stray, but the vet thinks he is about eight...I don't know how long he will live, but some cats with FIV live for years with no problems, so I am keeping my fingers crossed!


 
My Oreo was only diagnosed 1.5 years ago so I was pretty shocked that he passed away.  My vet told me that FIV cats could live with the virus anywhere from 2 to 10 years.  Oreo was also a stray so I'm not sure how long he had it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awesome! Finally a cat club thread!!

Here's my cat, Stanley. He just turned 3 (today!!)..he's an orange tabby..he's also polydactyl meaning he has extra toes on his front two paws. He's a super affectionate cat who loves taking walks outside on a leash...yes like a dog! 

First pic is of him and my SO, second one is of him sporting his tie, third is of him in his rooster hat, and last picture is of SO walking our Stanley around our apartments outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Everyones babies are precious!


----------



## jane

OMG Sweetpea! I just took Simon, my orange tabby, out on his leash last weekend for the first time ever. His lifelong ambition is to go outside, so I finally put the harness on him, hoping he wouldn't freak out. He was so excited just to be in the yard that he didnt mind the leash at all. He was sooooo happy. He ate some grass and rolled around and smelled everything. Now I am just concerned about fleas though :\


----------



## jane

And that first pic of your cat reminds me of many I have of my husband


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwe! Well, we got Stanley from SPCA and in his papers it had indicated he was leash trained so the following week after adopting him we bought him a little harness and leash and he was super excited..after a while of walking he throws himself in the grass and rolls in it as well, lol. My Stanley looks alot like your Simon.


----------



## babieejae1101

I have 2 cats. Jude is 10 months ( he's the black one) and Gianna is 4 months. Gianna is a tabby mix and I think Jude might be half siamese. Jude is extremely vocal and loves to talk! Sorry the pics are so big. I am having a hard time resizing them.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

We have two cats that we got from a rescue centre almost 3 years ago 
We went there for an open day a few months ago and they had this picture and description of them in their album:










And here's a few pictures of them as they are now!

Mummy (this picture always makes me laugh)









And Baby (also known as Trouble)


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Baby with my RAOK gifts at Christmas







A cute one of them together not long after we got them







And a couple of lolcats I made










That's it I promise :shame:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute mommy!


----------



## cascratchfever

I love this thread, everyone's cats are adorable!


----------



## jane

Ha! I made a lolcats pic of Simon last summer


----------



## spoiled_brat

Aw-w, everyone's kitties are so cute! I don't have any pics of mine on this computer but I will try posting some later...

I absolutely love cats!


----------



## vanessa_karie

Everyone's babies are soo soo cute! My baby girl is my avatar and I will post some pics of her later..


----------



## piratesbooty

I love seeing all these pics! Here is the only one I have of my little baby on this computer. We fostered him and his sister and I think I have pics of them from when they were really,really young on my laptop so once that is fixed I will upload more. 

This is Buster. He is 3 years old and is a total nut. He is an indoor cat who has occasionaly made his way outside and all he cares about once he gets there is eating pine needles. So odd. sorry its huge. I don't have time to resize.


----------



## jenny70

I just love this pic!! Totally adorable!


----------



## ChiChi143

Below are pics of my kitties (yes, I have 8!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Let's keep this thread alive..I enjoy seeing everyone's babies!

Here's a couple more pics of Stanley. First one is of him relaxing...second one is of him being carried by my SO's, niece.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Evil cat.


----------



## sjunky13

aww I love orange tabbies!!! I have one, we have 3 kitties, they are insane . I love everyones pics,, I need to post some pics!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Sez said:


> This is Clay, my baby...he is a rescue cat and is blind and FIV+ve. He was almost put to sleep by the RSPCA but was saved by a small London-based charity. He is the sweetest, most affectionate cat...I am so lucky to have him.



I just wanted to say that he is adorable and I'm so glad that you saved him.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

First one is my darling little Easton that was put down about 2 months ago, miss him everyday...








Here is my current little terror Calvin looking all sweet an innocent







I think he was watching tv here


----------



## lv_forever

^^lol, the last pic is priceless!


----------



## bnjj

That pic is hilarious.  I love when cats sprawl out of the arms of furniture.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Mummy made a new friend on Saturday


----------



## LV Diva

*YAY* A Cat's Club!! 

Everyone has such *GORGEOUS* cats. 

Here is my big booger:

Her name is MAMAS and she is 7 years old.

I rescued her on the street when she was just 2 months old.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's beautiful!


----------



## IntlSet

OMG -- I could not stop giggling hysterically over these ADORABLE photos... thank you for posting everyone, you gals made my day! LOL I love everyone's kitties... hehehehee.


----------



## aklein

Aww I love all of your kitties. Here are my babies ...
Piper ... she's my little princess. 





And my special guy, Dante. He is just so sweet.


----------



## vanessa_karie

This is my Chloe baby, my avatar is her close up! 
Shes 1.5 yrs old and is the spoiled princess of the house!

1st pic, pretending to look cool!
2nd pic, pretending to be a good girl on the table..
(sorry to those who have seen this pic before, but i just love this pic of her!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's adorable!


----------



## LV Diva

Sweetpea83 said:


> *^She's beautiful!*


 

*Aww* Thanks *Sweetpea83*!! 

Stanley is sooo adorable and handsome as well.


----------



## Selena

Teenis:





Louis V. Ton and Mini (my moms cat):


----------



## m1nime

*Selena* - Oh my god!!! You have sphnxs!!!!! ahhhh, I love them. I would love to have one. What are they like? I love their unique look. I am yet to see one in real life unfortunetly.

Everyones babies are just adorable, post more pics everyone, I can never get enough. All cats are just beautiful.


----------



## shallow-ish

I love everyone's kitty cats!  I'm such a cat person - I brought my first stray home when I was about 5.  Here's my little princess (read = devil cat) attempting to fit in to a shoebox:


----------



## tiramisu

*My Kitties* I now only have 5... (Rocky passed away in 2005)


----------



## ILoveMyBug

How cute they all look! 

I'm sorry to hear about Rocky, he looks a sweetie


----------



## Selena

m1nime said:


> *Selena* - Oh my god!!! You have sphnxs!!!!! ahhhh, I love them. I would love to have one. What are they like? I love their unique look. I am yet to see one in real life unfortunetly.
> 
> Everyones babies are just adorable, post more pics everyone, I can never get enough. All cats are just beautiful.


 

They are alot like dogs.  They are much more affectionate, they want to be held and cuddled and they love to hide under blankets.  They are lovers!!!!


----------



## Sez

lmkhlh2006 said:


> I just wanted to say that he is adorable and I'm so glad that you saved him.


 
Aw thank you...most of my friends and family were surprised by how cute he is when they first met him. I think they were prejudiced by the words 'he only has one eye'!

Your pic of Calvin watching TV is priceless! He looks like the domestic equivalent of a leopard lying on a branch waiting for prey to pass underneath! 

I am so sorry you lost Easton. We had to have the cat I grew up with put down in January. I still cry for him at times.


----------



## LuvManoloB

The pic are great! Everyone's cats are gorgeous. 

Here are my babies (they are all rescues from local shelters):





Missy -- 10 yrs old - Seal Pt. Siamese Mix





Mason - 8 yr old - Seal Pt. Siamese/Snowshoe





Gizmo - 3 yr old - Seal Pt. Siamese/Snowshoe


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Great thread! Everyone's babies are beautiful 

Here are my two 

*Maggie*

*



*


*Sonja*


----------



## tiramisu

*SOOOO CUTE!!! I LOVE ALL OF THEM!!! What do we do without cats is our lives...
*


----------



## lmkhlh2006

tiramisu said:


> *SOOOO CUTE!!! I LOVE ALL OF THEM!!! What do we do without cats is our lives...
> *



I completely agree!!!  I love the holiday pictures of your kitties, they are so cute!  What would we do without them...I couldn't even imagine, I know that for me just thinking about my cat can put a smile on my face.

Sez-Thank you for your kind words, it's amazing no matter how long of a time they are with you (a few days to years) how quickly they grab a hold of your heart.


----------



## shallow-ish

tiramisu said:


> *SOOOO CUTE!!! I LOVE ALL OF THEM!!! What do we do without cats is our lives...
> *



I really don't know what I'd do without cats in my life!  I can go about a year without one, and then I'm off to the Humane Society!  Here's another picture of the devil herself, reclining on the foot of my bed:


----------



## tiramisu

AWWWW... BTW I just noticed that I meant to write, 'What do we do without cats IN our lives'. But you all knew what I meant! I totally cannot imagine a world without cats, period. I don't know how I was able to live without them for 26 yrs!!! When I go visit my Mom in Japan, I usually go for 2 weeks at least, and I totally get kitty-withdrawal... So I go and visit the 'cat' city in Tokyo where they have these cafe with kitties in the store. Some seem to know that I am missing my own, so they come to greet and say hi. And I get so excited if I spot one outside there... I wish my Mom loved cats to the point she would want to rescue one herself...


----------



## bnjj

ima_ailurophile said:


> Great thread! Everyone's babies are beautiful
> 
> Here are my two
> 
> 
> *Sonja*


 
Sonya looks part Sphynx.  Is she?


----------



## ima_ailurophile

bnjj said:


> Sonya looks part Sphynx. Is she?


 

Sonja is a Cornish Rex, so a close relative of the Sphynx. Rex have only the very soft downy undercoat, and it's wavy/curly. 

She thanks you for taking notice (like you can miss those ears :buttercup.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Everyones babies are precious!  Love this thread!!


----------



## bnjj

ima_ailurophile said:


> Sonja is a Cornish Rex, so a close relative of the Sphynx. Rex have only the very soft downy undercoat, and it's wavy/curly.
> 
> She thanks you for taking notice (like you can miss those ears :buttercup.


 
Yep, it was the ears and the curly hair that made me wonder.  This lady at work has a sphynx but she has a bit of curly white hair.


----------



## allicatexp

This is Wesley.  He is 5 years old and a total drama king.  He also gets everything he wants


----------



## ima_ailurophile

allicatexp said:


> This is Wesley. He is 5 years old and a total drama king. *He also gets everything he wants*


 
Don't they all...?!


----------



## LV Diva

^^^^ *HaHa* Isn't that the truth!!! 

*BEAUTIFUL* cats everyone.


----------



## Aspasia

This is my 15-yr old girl Maggie. 






And this is little whatshisname who will be home with us July. He's a Savannah kitten, about 8 weeks old in this pic





Here he is at about 5 weeks.


----------



## tiramisu

^^Look at that gorgeous marking!!! She is going to be a wild girl!!!


----------



## Nola

What absolute cuties everyone!!!!


----------



## eeyore

this is Sepia and he will be 2 years old in a few weeks


----------



## IntlSet

tiramisu said:


> *My Kitties* I now only have 5... (Rocky passed away in 2005)


 
OMG thank you so much for sharing... you made my day! LOL I love the little hats... hehe!!!!

LOVE!!!


----------



## IntlSet

allicatexp said:


> This is Wesley. He is 5 years old and a total drama king. He also gets everything he wants


 
Aww, he's a real cutie! My cat also gets everything he wants... he's big into dramatics as well... doesn't just meow or cry, he weeps when he doesn't get his way!!!


----------



## allicatexp

I couldn't resist posting this one...Wesley again (he has to be involved in everything).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, how cute!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Wesley playing scrabble is so cute!


----------



## toiletduck

Here's a few of Shippo.  He was my sister's cat but he now lives with her friend in Canada.


----------



## vanessa_karie

Gorgeous babies everyone! 

^ the 2nd pic of Shippo made my day! heehee..


----------



## toiletduck

hehe, thank you vanessa_karie!  Your baby's really adorable too!

Shippo was such a clown. I miss having him around...


----------



## tiramisu

I think I am going to join the Wesley FanClub!

p.s. Thanks for the wonderful comments on my kitties!


----------



## allicatexp

Me too...thanks everyone!


----------



## e.Kat

Cat club is long overdue!!!  Everyone's kitties are so adorable!  
My favorite picture of my cat is in my signature...he was snoozing in a patch of sun.  Great modeling pic for soft paws!!!
His name is Francis...but he also goes by Francis-no-Pantsis or Frannie-Banannie.  He's a sort of Siamese mix.  I adopted him after he recovered from getting hit by a car.  He had multiple facial & sinus fractures and almost lost an eye.  His original name was Frank (Sinatra) for his blue eyes, but he's a little too soft for a tough name like Frank.  If he was a human, he would totally be Nathan Lane in the movie the Birdcage.
My other cat is Ohno.  I adopted him as a kitten, and couldn't think of a name for him.  I was watching my favorite event during the 2002 winter olympics - Speed Skating - and when Apolo Anton Ohno was on, my little kitten started mewing and patting the TV screen.  I think he picked his own name.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^They are so cute!!!


----------



## tiramisu

*e.Kat, I love your kittie's nails!!!! Softpaws? Great colors!!!
*


----------



## e.Kat

Thanks ladies!!!

http://www.softpaws.com/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Too cute e.Kat! My SO and I were debating in buying our kitty soft paws...love them in multi colors!


----------



## Cristina

*allicat*, I love the photo of Wesley with Scrabble.  LOL!  So cute.

*toiletduck*, the second photo of Shippo is priceless! 



Here are my two cats, Fat Mike (male) and El Hefe (female).  They're six year old Maine Coons adopted from a pet rescue shelter in December 2002, when I moved up to Orlando to finish college.  I love them - they are my constant companions and so, so friendly and personable.

El Hefe in a Christian Louboutin box.




Fat Mike, looking thoughtful


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^I love that they are named after the guys from NOFX (at least that's what I'm assuming).


----------



## e.Kat

Sweetpea - I think that softpaws saved my relationship!!!  My kitty nearly destroyed all my SO's furniture when I moved in.  He's been wearing them for about 2 years, and no fights about the cats!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cool! Yeah, my SO always complains about our cat stratching up our sofa..lol. I'll for sure really look into it..they sell them at Petsmart...I believe. Thanks!


----------



## turboflgrl

Just a few pictures of my kitty cat, Bailey. She just turned 1 year last week 

Her first day home (8 weeks):







Passed out on my shoes (3 months):






At about 10 months.. in the kitchen:






Again at 10 months.. on the dining room table.. she's LOVES the camera!!







She's got more personality than you can imagine and is VERY talkative. She always comes running to the door to greet myself and my SO - I couldn't imagine it any other way!


----------



## ima_ailurophile

(((Bailey)))  What a doll!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Bailey is a cutie.  I have a cat named Bailey as well.


----------



## suretobuy

turboflgrl said:


> Just a few pictures of my kitty cat, Bailey. She just turned 1 year last week
> 
> Her first day home (8 weeks):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed out on my shoes (3 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At about 10 months.. in the kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again at 10 months.. on the dining room table.. she's LOVES the camera!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's got more personality than you can imagine and is VERY talkative. She always comes running to the door to greet myself and my SO - I couldn't imagine it any other way!


 
AWWWWW!! Such a cutie! And I thought I had the cutest cat in the world


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bailey is adorable!


----------



## Michele26

I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's babies. I'm sitting in a hotel room when I go back home I'll post my pics. My spirit really picks up when I see these pictures.


----------



## tiramisu

*Chiclet *& *Wrigley *when I was fostering... (I know I posted this somewhere... sorry for the duplicate post...and lots of pics... But they are cute)





















Them now...





(Well, only one fits... barely...)


----------



## ILoveMyBug

The cuteness is almost too much to bear!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, tiramisu...lol...too cute.


----------



## Cristina

lmkhlh2006 said:


> ^^I love that they are named after the guys from NOFX (at least that's what I'm assuming).


 
Correct!


----------



## turboflgrl

tiramisu said:


> *Chiclet *& *Wrigley *when I was fostering... (I know I posted this somewhere... sorry for the duplicate post...and lots of pics... But they are cute)


 
They are absolute DOLLS!!!!


----------



## Michele26

bnjj said:


> I'm glad to hear he was given a chance.  How old is he?
> 
> 
> Bailey, the chubby one, is on the left. She is right around 12 years old. Sydney is the black and white guy and is around 9 years old.
> 
> I love them to bits.



*bnjj *I love how Sydney has his leg wrapped around Bailey.


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Awesome! Finally a cat club thread!!
> 
> Here's my cat, Stanley. He just turned 3 (today!!)..he's an orange tabby..he's also polydactyl meaning he has extra toes on his front two paws. He's a super affectionate cat who loves taking walks outside on a leash...yes like a dog!
> 
> First pic is of him and my SO, second one is of him sporting his tie, third is of him in his rooster hat, and last picture is of SO walking our Stanley around our apartments outside.



*Sweetpea *Stanley is so cute with his big front paws, and you're so lucky you can walk him on a leash.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## Michele26

Here are two of my three cat's, Sigmund in the first picture is a polydactyl, his front paws look like hands.  Kado in the second picture was named when the OJ trial was going on. Remember "Kado Kalen?"


----------



## tiramisu

^^He's got mittens~~~ Your boys are HANDSOME!!!


----------



## Michele26

tiramisu said:


> ^^He's got mittens~~~ Your boys are HANDSOME!!!



Thank you. 

Your babies are so lovable. I loved the pictures of Chiclet & Wrigley so innocent it just makes you want to love them.


----------



## bnjj

I took this pic of Syd earlier today.  He always has to be right where I am.


----------



## tiramisu

^^Does Syd help you type sometimes??? And sometimes send messages without you asking to?

Here is Star who loves when mommy sits in front of the computer. She used to sleep on my laptop when she was a kitten... (I know I posted this somewhere, too... Sorry for the dup post)


----------



## ciatta

Here's Amy...in my avatar. I adopted her from the Humane Society 1 1/2 yrs ago. You're seeing her on one of the few times that she's quiet and not busy.


----------



## D1M3C

OMGosh, I'm so mad I don't have any pictures on this computer! I will definitely post some when I get home! In fact, tomorrow is my baby, Pepper's, First Birthday!! I'm so excited!! I will definitely post pictures when I get home!!


----------



## amamxr

Here is my baby...
Ms Marlo


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, what a dramatic pose...she's darling!


----------



## thinkPINK

Everyone's cats are adorable! Here's my Ellie - we adopted her two months ago and she is just the sweetest thing.


----------



## Cristina

^ Aww!  She looks like my kitties did when they were babies.  So cute!


----------



## allicatexp

Posted these in the LAMB thread but thought you would enjoy.  Here is Wesley camping out on one of my LAMB dust bags.  I was taking a pic of the bag and I turned around to find him on the floor:


----------



## m1nime

Aww so cute! Its like anything new they _have_ to sit on it, anything!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Presenting Mochi the Cat, my sweet orange baby!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie!


----------



## elizat

babieejae1101 said:


> I have 2 cats. Jude is 10 months ( he's the black one) and Gianna is 4 months. Gianna is a tabby mix and I think Jude might be half siamese. Jude is extremely vocal and loves to talk! Sorry the pics are so big. I am having a hard time resizing them.



It's possible your Jude may be part oriental shorthair, which is a relative of the Siamese family. Here's some info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriental_Shorthair

I have an all black cat too and she has quite pointy ears IRL (she pulls them down in photos) and she is so chatty and LOUD. I think she's got to have a bit of Siamese in her or maybe oriental shorthair. Your cat looks almost identical to mine too!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Does my cat Mochi look part Siamese? He is a real talker and cries a lot when he wants attention.  Its really cute, all the noises he makes.  They actually are really human sounding sometimes, its uncanny!  I think sometimes there is a human baby in my apt, not a cat!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^What a cutie!




Thanks sweetpea!  I think he is a cutie too!  I look forward to coming home and he comes wailing, trotting to the door to greet 
me!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Here are my pics

Micah





Lily





Yoshi


----------



## oscarcat729

I posted them on the general "Post pics" topic, but since this is for cat people, I'll do it here too! These sweeties are Brooklyn and Jet. They're sister and brother, about 10 weeks old. We got them from a wonderful no-kill cat shelter. Apparently they were dumped in some industrial park and taken in by a family who couldn't keep them. They are amazingly precious, and these pictures do not do them justice!


----------



## m1nime

^^ ahh so sweet of you to adopt them, they look very happy and gorgeous!!

*LV-nowwhat* - Beautiful babies - Micah looks like he has some Norweigan Forest Cat in him? And how about Yoshi - the pic is too small to tell, looks like a ragdoll.


----------



## sweet_pees

keep the babies coming. i just love going thru the pics


----------



## shewolfy12

I am a total dog person, but have always wanted a cat but for one reason or another have been unable to get one. Well, tomorrow morning I'm picking up my new 16 month old ragdoll. My 4 year old daughter has named her Butter... 
So excited!




m1nime said:


> ^^ ahh so sweet of you to adopt them, they look very happy and gorgeous!!
> 
> *LV-nowwhat* - Beautiful babies - Micah looks like he has some Norweigan Forest Cat in him? And how about Yoshi - the pic is too small to tell, looks like a ragdoll.


----------



## nooch

All seven of my babies and my Aja in heaven:

Aja, everyone's mommy.  She's been gone since February.  






Tasha, our fourteen year old seventeen pounder.  The reigning matriarch of our large family.





Thai, a purebred Siamese that my MIL got from her breeder friend... he had a very high fever as a kitten and when her friend mentioned that he was going to be put down because of how weak he was, she jumped at the chance to take him.  He's a little slow, like you can tell that he is missing a few screws but it absolutely doesn't impact his quality of life.  He's twelve.





Bounce, the three year old self-styled Alpha Male who is afraid of the doorbell.





Sabrina, the two year old feather duster and cat's cat.  She occasionally allows us to pet her and brush her but mostly just ignores us.





Isis, the one year old who is a Siamese-something mix.  This is a baby picture, she's much sleeker and darker now.





Patch, the four month old Kitler.  He still nurses on my fingertips.





And Belle, a two month old set of ears with a cat attached.





I think Belle will be the final addition to our little family for awhile since it's actually a GIANT family.


----------



## m1nime

*shewolfy12* - Congrats on your new beautiful addition! If your a total dog person dont worry, you have made a great choice because Ragdolls are much like dogs more than cats!
Mine follows me everywhere, fetches things, loves to be with me, cant jump higher then a chair and chews on everything!

*nooch* - Wow, what a wonderful mixed family you have! They are all darlings!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Ok..here are some of our Harley, that I have on my computer where I'm at right now..


----------



## aklein

Nooch -- I love Bounce's tail.  It looks like a raccoon tail.  So cool.   All of your babies are adorable.  How in the world do you manage all of them?!  I can barely take care of my two!


----------



## Michele26

*Nooch*, I love the picture of Bounce snuggled on the shelf behind the container which looks to be Clorox Wipes. I agree with *aklein, *all of your babies are adorable. I know it's a lot of work to take care of so many.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bgcutie, that second pic of Harley is darling!!!!!


Love everyones babies!!!


----------



## nooch

I will pass on the compliments, lols   Tasha, Thai, Isis, and Sabrina need about as much attention as goldfish.  They sleep a lot and if they want attention/brushing/hugs they make it known.  It's Bounce and the young'uns who are all "play with me let's play is it time to play can I play I want to play what are you doing is that cooking I want to cook I think I'll jump up on the stove why are you picking me up and taking me upstairs I thought it was time to play"

I think if it were just my fiance and I or just my in-laws, we wouldn't have seven... but with four adults it averages out to having a "normal" amount of cats


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

m1nime said:


> ^^ ahh so sweet of you to adopt them, they look very happy and gorgeous!!
> 
> *LV-nowwhat* - Beautiful babies - Micah looks like he has some Norweigan Forest Cat in him? And how about Yoshi - the pic is too small to tell, looks like a ragdoll.


 
Micah is the black cats littermate.Their mother was a tabby so I think he is Siamese/tabby. Yoshi is a blue pt siamese i got him off of petfinder.com

Better pic of yoshi with LV on


----------



## ellerymae

I found my cats abandoned, covered in tar, in a forest last year. They were scared and VERY thin so I brought them home and kept them overnight to keep them warm and so I could feed them. I planned on taking them to the vet and then to the animal shelter but I ended up keeping them and rescuing them, the vet said it'd be hard to rescue Princess (the long haired one who was almost fully covered in tar, and was so thin all I felt was bones) but I managed, and I love them ever so much.

Anyway, I don't know their exact age but they're almost one, this cat expert I showed them to said they were only a couple of weeks old when I found them! I found them on August 16th so I just class that as their birthday. 

The long haired one is called Princess and the short haired one is called Babycake!

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/babycake.png
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/babycake1.png
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/princess.png
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/princess2.png


----------



## Cristina

LOL!  Harley is so cute.  I love this picture!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ellerymae said:


> I found my cats abandoned, covered in tar, in a forest last year. They were scared and VERY thin so I brought them home and kept them overnight to keep them warm and so I could feed them. I planned on taking them to the vet and then to the animal shelter but I ended up keeping them and rescuing them, the vet said it'd be hard to rescue Princess (the long haired one who was almost fully covered in tar, and was so thin all I felt was bones) but I managed, and I love them ever so much.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know their exact age but they're almost one, this cat expert I showed them to said they were only a couple of weeks old when I found them! I found them on August 16th so I just class that as their birthday.
> 
> The long haired one is called Princess and the short haired one is called Babycake!
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/babycake.png
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/babycake1.png
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/princess.png
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/ellery-mae/other/princess2.png


 

You are a saint! They are beautiful.


----------



## pearldk

Here are my kitties. 
They are really good friends - hate to be apart for too long! But of course they do have their not-so-good-friends-moment too 

If you want to see more pics of them I have a website www.metten.dk 

The Norwegian Forrest Cat is a girl of 5 summers and is called Yasmin. The blue Sacret Burma is a boy of 4 summers and is called Xantos - which is a bit funny because I've been told that Xantos means black in some language! 

PS: I want ALL the kitties in this thread but maybe I'll need a bigger house - or just a house to begin with


----------



## CandyJanney

Our new kittens. Bailey is a sweet female tabby, 8 weeks, and Yorick is a poofy domestic short hair male, 8 weeks. His story was so sad we HAD to adopt him too!


----------



## nooch

Ohhhhh!  Hello cute little ones


----------



## m1nime

*bgcutiepie00* - Harley looks like a real cheeky little man!

*ellerymae *- That is such a wonderful thing that you did, your a sweetheart!

*pearldk* - Beautiful babies!

*Candyjanney *- So cute! Could you tell us the little guys story?


----------



## tiramisu

AAAWWWW, everyone's kitties are tooo cute!!!!!! I can't stand this thread!!!! HUGS AND KISSES to all kitties~~~

*Nooch*, I am SO JEALOUS that you have SEVEN CATS!!!! I used to have 6 and since Rocky passed away, ONLY 5 cats... But having more would not be pleasant to the current residents because our house is not big for them... 

*Bgcutipie000*, I love that picture Cristina highlighted!!! Great photo!!!


----------



## lambiepie

Wow, i can't believe i found a place where it is ok to talk about my cat! lol. Without someone rolling their eyes at me...some people don't understand the bond between a person and their cat... it's for life!

 This is my ruxpin ...







 She is part main coon. She was 2 weeks old when a friend of mine gave her to me. The mom cat had taken off and her kitties were left alone. I even bottle fed her. I love her to pieces! I don't know how my life would be without her, i see her and i smile!






Sitting on bf like she owns that spot...lol


----------



## lambiepie




----------



## lambiepie

Mommy got a brand new bag.... so ruxpin got a brand new toy! lol...






Nappy time...


----------



## m1nime

She is adorable!!! And at 2 weeks old left without her mums milk, she is a miracle baby! 

I think a cardboard box is a cats best thing in the world.


----------



## lambiepie

And this is my moms cat "keety". Laying on my bf. I love this cat! He is by far the sexiest cat you will ever know! He is such a character! Very loving and affectionate too. LOves being outside. My cat DOES NOT like him! lol.






In this pic my moms other cat "tux" is at his feet. She is sooo loud that cat. She cries for everything!


----------



## lambiepie

Ok sorry for all the pics,hahaha!

m1nime... she definitely is a miracle! I don't know how i did it! I was like 20 when i got her and had just gotten married. I had no prior experience to "raising" a kitty that small. I did it though! And i'm so glad i took on the challenge, she is amazing!

 She really isn't social when it comes to other cat's though. She does not like them, at all! I can't even have another cat because of it. I have tried twice before and nothing ever works out. I end up giving them to my mom after 2 weeks. I get tired of getting beat up by her paws so i just tap out, and pass them on...lol. 

 So she is and always will be an only child!


----------



## lambiepie

Oh and m1nime can i just say, your kitties are to cute! Everyone's cat's are so adorable! I want all of them over right now! Come on, all of you! I want a play date! With me though, not my cat! lol. She's anti social! But beautiful to look at! And great with adults...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you for sharing! Your kitty is darling, lambiepie! (LOL, my kitty loves that kind of meow mix in your avatar too!)


----------



## nooch

Your cat is so beautiful and wow she really is a miracle baby!


----------



## lambiepie

*Sweetpea*,* nooch*... thank you both! She just clawed me right now! lol. I was petting her and she didn't want me to anymore and she did the "warning " tap, you know, all pads no claws. I didn't stop and she struck me. Hahahaha... and now she's sleeping!

*Sweetpea*, i caught her trying to get into the meow mix bag when i left it on the table. That pic is from a series of pics of her working her way from the table to the floor with the bag. It's pretty funny.


----------



## stephanie14

OMG - I can't believe this thread!!!  I am in love with all the kitties.  I've been doing the Hermes thread for months and the only think I love more than my handbag obsession are my amazing 5 kitties (well, cats).  I have 4 girls and a boy, ranging from ages 4 - 11.  They were all adopted from the SPCA and are the absolute loves of my life!!  I will post pics later.  
All of you have the most beautiful babies - it's great to find a place where people understand our kitty obsession!!!
Stephanie


----------



## Sweetpea83

lambiepie said:


> *Sweetpea*,* nooch*... thank you both! She just clawed me right now! lol. I was petting her and she didn't want me to anymore and she did the "warning " tap, you know, all pads no claws. I didn't stop and she struck me. Hahahaha... and now she's sleeping!
> 
> *Sweetpea*, i caught her trying to get into the meow mix bag when i left it on the table. That pic is from a series of pics of her working her way from the table to the floor with the bag. It's pretty funny.


 

Lol, that is too funny!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

This is Keiichi, the momma's boy (that would be me as da momma), born estimating 3/17/01 and was found outside in the parking lot at a strip mall.  I couldn't resist, so home he came.  He has forever since always doted on me more than ANY cat I've ever known or had, as if he is eternally thanking me for taking him home.




This is Belldandy, born Oct 31 1999 and I acquired her later before christmas from someone who rescued her mom and thus her and trained her to be a house cat.  I got her from them, and she's been my first baby and my first girl ever since.  She loves guys, but is not as attached to other women who aren't me.




This is Dart, my BH's cat who had to allow mine to join the household!  I'm not sure how old he is but somewhere in age between my two.  He has realized how much attention can be gained from me as the 'mom' of the house and he is also super affectionate with me, and gets jealous when Keiichi is giving me love and he's not getting any either.




This is Kara, who still lives at my parents cat, but was my cat to take care of at my parents house, and I got to name her.  I probably got Belldandy because she reminded me of Kara, but they both have some differences.




This is T.M.E.C. or The Most Excellent Cat (I call him Stumpy, Stumps or Most Annoying).  He's one of the 3 cats I cat sit now for about 3 years.  He has a stump / nub for a tail, is going blind, can't hear really well and loves to nibble on your chin with baby bites.  He's a total lap cat.




This is Yowser, another one of the 3 cats I cat sit for.  She's the daughter of the mom that rounds out three, and she's very skitzy.  She has tho started to come into her own now and will actually sit on your lap, which is new for her and I can't wait for her to be more friendly and WANT to sit with you.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I love all your cats--I hace 3 now if I get another one will i be a crazy cat lady?????lol.  Cats are sweet and use a litterbox.


----------



## tiramisu

love the pics *bunnymasseuse*!!! (off topic: can i ask what kind of camera you use? i love seeing pics that are so clear like yours that i just want to kiss you kitties!!!)

you can never have enough cats... well before your cross the line of hoarders...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

tiramisu said:


> love the pics *bunnymasseuse*!!! (off topic: can i ask what kind of camera you use? i love seeing pics that are so clear like yours that i just want to kiss you kitties!!!)
> 
> you can never have enough cats... well before your cross the line of hoarders...



I have an Olympus C-7070WZ.  These pics only go up to 7M but honestly, I just set it into macro mode (or slow macro no flash) and take 20 till I get a good one that catches them when they don't move.  It's a lot of patience, and getting familiar with the camera enough to know what's best to use in which situation.  It's not a digital SLR, but it's probably one step down from getting one.

I wouldn't mind another kitty, but BH and I want a Shar Pei and bunny (but the bunny takes time, I wait till a rescue picks me before I go out and choose).  We are going to wait for a bigger place before we get them, so the 3 will keep me plenty of company for now!


----------



## katybug1986

Here is my sweet kitty! His name is Lucky. We rescued him from the middle of the street 11 years ago this July. We have bonded so well he is such a wonderful companion.


----------



## jchiara

Here are my two babies....they're both from the same litter - the tabby is Chaucer, the black & white is Gwen.
They're 15 years old......
Gwen is very shy and scared of most things.  She's always been very neurotic but loves me and DH and cleans our arms and heads for hours.
Chaucer has brass balls as he likes to tease the dogs by walking in front of them in the living room and they don't know what to do with him. He flies low under the radar.  Gwen hasn't left our bedroom in over 2 years.....she's got arthritis in her back leg and I don't think she can see so well....


----------



## sjunky13

Aww, I love everyones babies. Here are 2 of my three fur balls!  They all love each other so much.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*OMG. These cats are so adorable! Thanks for sharing!*

*Russian Blues are quite rare. Love their fur!*



jane said:


> I love everyone's cat pictures!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Sasha (6, male, Russian Blue):


 
*So cute!!!*



toiletduck said:


> Here's a few of Shippo. He was my sister's cat but he now lives with her friend in Canada.


 
*These cheered me up big time!*



ILoveMyBug said:


> Baby with my RAOK gifts at Christmas





lmkhlh2006 said:


> Here is my current little terror Calvin looking all sweet an innocent
> 
> I think he was watching tv here


 
*Beautiful blue eyes!*



LuvManoloB said:


> The pic are great! Everyone's cats are gorgeous.
> 
> Here are my babies (they are all rescues from local shelters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy -- 10 yrs old - Seal Pt. Siamese Mix


----------



## Sweetpea83

I want everyones babies!! Lol! They are all too cute!!!


----------



## Bellagigi

This is my sweet Speedy.  He's the Luuuuuuva!  Such a sweet boy






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## *Jenn*

here is my new baby Marley. he's a little over 9 weeks now. 

sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## vanessa_karie

^ Congrats to your new baby! hes beautiful! 
I still remember when my baby girl was that tiny!


----------



## Hannah168

Oh, all your cats are adorable... Used to own one 11 years ago but had to give him up since my kid then was allergic.  After 3 years, he died... i still miss him though... And seeing all the pictures of your cats made me SMILE !!!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Cristina said:


> LOL! Harley is so cute. I love this picture!


 

Thanks!!! Harley is a nut....she is a mess ...


----------



## bgcutiepie00

I just love seeing everyone's pictures!!!!  They are all so adorable!!


----------



## *Jenn*

vanessa_karie said:


> ^ Congrats to your new baby! hes beautiful!
> I still remember when my baby girl was that tiny!




thanks! i've had him since six weeks, and i can already see how much he's grown! :shame:


----------



## CandyJanney

My now 10 week old kittens. The female is Bailey and the male is Yorick!! Two different litters but they love each other like siblings. =D


----------



## Pinkdancer

^^They are too cute!


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ They look sort of like my kitties  They are ah-dorable!!!


----------



## aklein

*Bellagigi* -  My kitty sits in chairs the same way as Speedy.  I have never seen another cat sit in a chair like that.


----------



## madamefifi

*Candy*, your kittens are too cute!! I adore black-and-white kitties!

*Bunnymasseuse, jchiara, katybug*--ditto! In fact, everyone's cats are rock stars!


----------



## IntlSet

Oh gosh, these pictures just make my day everytime I look at them!!


----------



## Cristina

CandyJanney, your babies are so darn cute!


----------



## elle1777

I'm new to this forum!! Here are my two rescued kitties:
Zelda (grey) and Zorro (black)


----------



## Michele26

elle1777 said:


> I'm new to this forum!! Here are my two rescued kitties:
> Zelda (grey) and Zorro (black)



Hi Elle welcome to the forum! Your babies are beautiful, and I love the picture.


----------



## elle1777

thank you! Yes I was sitting next to them waiting for a kodak moment and caught Zorro in mid-yawn!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, they're precious.


----------



## Roche

Here are my cats: Colette, Jules and Yvon!  Also have Joseph but picture was too big...


----------



## bnjj

They're beautiful.  Such pretty blue eyes.


----------



## IHeartCoach

Here are my three:


----------



## elle tee

Here is our guy, his name is Hermes but we call him Skitty.  Enjoys:  food, trying to get food out of his automatic feeder, begging for food, eating reciepts, bills or other important papers, pushy-pully (kneading), sleeping, stretching.
He is approx 8 years old and we adopted him in Jan from a vet clinic where his owners had left him.


----------



## Michele26

Roche said:


> Here are my cats: Colette, Jules and Yvon!  Also have Joseph but picture was too big...



Love the names, and the pictures. I guess Yvon is a fan of TV!


----------



## Michele26

elle tee said:


> Here is our guy, his name is Hermes but we call him Skitty.  Enjoys:  food, trying to get food out of his automatic feeder, begging for food, eating reciepts, bills or other important papers, pushy-pully (kneading), sleeping, stretching.
> He is approx 8 years old and we adopted him in Jan from a vet clinic where his owners had left him.



Hermes has gorgeous marking's, and he sounds like a typical spoiled cat.


----------



## Michele26

IHeartCoach said:


> Here are my three:



I love the pictures!

Keep the pictures coming I love looking at everyone's babies.


----------



## elle tee

Michele26 said:


> Hermes has gorgeous marking's, and he sounds like a typical spoiled cat.


Spoiled ROTTEN!  We got very lucky though because we knew nothing about him except his age and our friend's description of him as a "chill cat"- turns out he's a sweetie and very social.


----------



## elle1777

elle tee said:


> Here is our guy, his name is Hermes but we call him Skitty.  Enjoys:  food, trying to get food out of his automatic feeder, begging for food, eating reciepts, bills or other important papers, pushy-pully (kneading), sleeping, stretching.
> He is approx 8 years old and we adopted him in Jan from a vet clinic where his owners had left him.



Aww he's so cute!! My parents have a cat that has his markings named Salami..although he has packed on alot of pounds and now looks more like a meatball!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

I have had many cats in my 27 years of life
unfortunally some of them died from car accidents, mean neighbors (poison)
and illness. I have loved each in everyone of them.

I don't have pictures od them in this computer, but as memoriam here are their names:

*Fio* (I had him when I was 5, my parents got rid of him....)
*Figaro* (I rescued him when I was 8, my parents got rid of him too....)
*Morris* (he died of a rare illness at 10 month old)
*Tom* (I had to put him to sleep 1 year old because of a car accident)
*Becker* (Died at 4 years old.. some one poisoned him)
*Darwin* (died at 1 and a half years old of and accident with a fence)
*Tito* (died at 11 month old.. poisoned too.)

Now that I'm old enough to care well for my pets, and that I no longer have evil neighbors or that my parent don't mess with my pets, here are my babies:

*Kari* (Female 5 years old, rescued from the street when she was a tiny baby)







*Minna, Luna and Dante*. 3 kittens rescued from an abusive neighbor that got rid of their mom and wanted to do the same with them (she wanted to take them to the woods) so I took them before that. They are now 17 month old.





*Luna* (17 month female) 






*Dante* (17 month old male)






*Minna* (17 month old female)




​


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ Dante makes me laugh !


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Here are my babies (sorry they came out so big!)


















^ He's talking in that one... he never shuts up lol

The tabby and siamese are the boys, and my black and white cat is the girl.

The tabby thinks he's a dog, he used to play fetch all the time but then stopped for some reason. And he runs in the bathroom and whines (literally) until you flush the toilet, because he likes to watch the water go around.

The black and white one is a huge scaredy cat, but she's the sweetest thing and she would never hurt a fly. She's just so cute and dainty.

The siamese can drive me up a WALL sometimes, but I love him to death. He definitely thinks that I belong to him, not the other way around. He can be very needy, and has to follow me everywhere.


----------



## ivy1026

here's my baby......


----------



## Joni3Nyo

LovePinkCoach said:


>



hahahah oh God! the eyes, is so funny and adorable


----------



## benniecooper

My new kitty, Neko. Bennie, my beloved shown below, past away 3 weeks ago from liver failure. I miss him so....


----------



## Taralindsey

My other Kitty Venus...  Who is very happy that Brodie isnt home.. They never got along..


----------



## peach.

Hey kitty lovers!  I love this thread! Everyone's cats are so cute! Here's my boy kitty, Ceylon. He 2 years 4 months.





















I went a little picture crazy on him!


----------



## LovePinkCoach

More pics


----------



## Sweetpea83

Soooo cute...all of them!


----------



## unbeknownst

Everyone's cats are so beautiful!

Here is my boy!











His name is Oliver, and he's about 20 weeks old now. He's a blue point siamese.  He's an absolutely trip and gets into everything. He's obsessed with human food.


----------



## Michele26

Keep the pictures coming! So cute.


----------



## IntlSet

elle tee said:


> Here is our guy, his name is Hermes but we call him Skitty. Enjoys: food, trying to get food out of his automatic feeder, begging for food, eating reciepts, bills or other important papers, pushy-pully (kneading), sleeping, stretching.
> He is approx 8 years old and we adopted him in Jan from a vet clinic where his owners had left him.


 
LOL I love your description of Hermes!!! Too cute.


----------



## IntlSet

lovepinkcoach said:


> more pics


 
so sweet!!!


----------



## IntlSet

I love my little guy! He sleeps with his tongue out. lol


----------



## vanessa_karie

^^ Aww, ur little guy is so cute! 
he looks really fluffy!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

awww they are so cute!


----------



## LovePinkCoach

unbeknownst said:


> Everyone's cats are so beautiful!
> 
> Here is my boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Oliver, and he's about 20 weeks old now. He's a blue point siamese.  He's an absolutely trip and gets into everything. He's obsessed with human food.


 

Aww, Oliver is too cute. I love siamese cats, even though they can be a pain in the butt! And I hear ya about being obsessed with human food, my siamese is the same way. He'll basically eat anything you put in front of him.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Oliver is so handsome!!


----------



## cafire

Oliver is so cute!

I love the tongue-sticker-outer...mine does that too (only with less tongue showing) and I think it is the cutest thing!


----------



## m1nime

I  everyones cats!!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

m1nime the kitty in your av is beautiful


----------



## Miyoshi637

Here's a pic of my bf cat the other night. He sat like that for a good 10 min!





I really don't think supra thinks he's a cat at all!


----------



## Taralindsey

Miyoshi637 said:


> Here's a pic of my bf cat the other night. He sat like that for a good 10 min!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think supra thinks he's a cat at all!



aww! he kinda looks like Brodie


----------



## elle tee

IntlSet said:


> I love my little guy! He sleeps with his tongue out. lol



What a cutie!  I love seeing all these cats in funny poses, they're so adorable.


----------



## Miyoshi637

Taralindsey said:


> aww! he kinda looks like Brodie



He's so cute! I really hope he comes home soon, I can always steal supra for you and tell my bf, "What cat are you talking about?" When he asks what happened to him.


----------



## bnjj

Here's a pic of my Sydney:


----------



## Miyoshi637

^^^ I wanna poke ur kitty's belly! It looks like he has a white t-shirt on too.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Love the pics of everyone's cats.  Here is my cat Jessica Chanel.  She looks a little cantankerous, but she really is quite sweet. She is 5 years old.  In one shot she is draped over the chair fighting sleep.  In the other she is peeking through the blinds at a friend's house.


----------



## vanessa_karie

bnjj said:


> Here's a pic of my Sydney:



i LOVE Sydney's white, fluffy belly..


----------



## bnjj

I love it too, it's soooo soft.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

^Sydney is so cute!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I love all these pics! Here are my babies: 

Dusty he is 15 yrs.

Abby she is 12 yrs.

Milo he is 3 yrs and the trouble maker in the family!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

^gorgeous kittys! they are beautiful


----------



## Ninja Sue

I just looked through all 15 pages of fuzzy cuteness and now I'm smiling from ear to ear! Everyone's kitties are just so darn cute! Here are my little fur babies:

This is Axel (aka Bing), a three year old Norwegian Forest cat:






Bing as a kitten:






This one is Roxi (Cuddleme Roxi of Floppicat aka Schmoopie), a four year old Ragdoll (she's the one in my avatar):






Roxi loves Hermes:





And last but not least is Tammy (Thorskatt's Tammy's Miracle aka Monkey or The Monster...), one and a half year old, all white Norwegian Forest cat:





The two weegies waiting at the front door for the bus to bring our DS home from day camp:






Love everyone's kitty!


----------



## Michele26

Ninja Sue, what beautiful babies!


----------



## oscarcat729

What sweet kitties!


----------



## m1nime

*Ninja Sue* - Beautiful, I love Norwegians. Also, my male Ragdoll would love a cuddle with your baby!!

*bnjj *- Sydney has the kind of belly you just want to play with all day!

*nathansgirl* - Jessica looks so cheeky peeking thru those blinds.


----------



## Tracy

everyone's kittie's are so cute!
here's my kitty Casey:


----------



## m1nime

*nolarice* - Shes a sleeping beauty!


----------



## bon bon

Everyone has such beautiful babies 

Here is a picture of my cat Ebi!


----------



## valval

OMG, I love this thread.. Here kitteh kitteh kitteh


----------



## vanessa_karie

Awww.. Ebi looks really smart!! What a nice pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ebi is so handsome!


----------



## Bellagigi

aklein said:


> *Bellagigi* -  My kitty sits in chairs the same way as Speedy.  I have never seen another cat sit in a chair like that.



LOL!  Isn't it the sweetest pose?  They are little hams aren't they?  Sorry it took me so long to reply.  I didn't make a subscription to the thread.  I've never seen a cat sit like that either.  I call it his "Speedy in Repose" pose.  Hahaha!


----------



## Bellagigi

Here is another one of my babies.  This is Roo.  She is very petite.  When she was a kitten my husband taught her how to beg.  So now if she wants anything whether it be a treat or a good petting she'll stand up on her back legs and use her front paws to beg just like a dog.  She is the cutest little thing!






[/IMG]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here's another picture of Stanley...this time with his favorite toy mr. starfish.


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Here's another picture of Stanley...this time with his favorite toy mr. starfish.



*Sweetpea* Stanley is a handsome boy, and I love those huge paws.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## nooch

Aww, Sweetpea!  he is so adorable, he looks like the cat my parents had when I was a baby (I don't remember this cat but his head is in most of my baby pics)!


----------



## Lululovebags

I don't know how i can miss this thread! 
super cute kitties, everyone...~
these are a few action pics of my precious furry friends..


----------



## Lululovebags

^ The 1st one is Fudgie, about 2 years old now.. i was heading back from lunch around the corner when i saw this little girl taking cover from the rain by a small bark. She was very small (I think about a month or so at that time) and was shivering. Looked so weak and helpless, so i found a cardboard box and stuff her in. brought her home, nursed her well and here she is! 

The black one is Jackie.. i got him from another person who wants to migrate to another country and is looking for someone to take in his stray kittens. He comes with a twin (my white one-- Snowy). They are 5 this year (had them since they were 3 weeks). According to the original rescuer, they were both found behind a garbage dump and were bullied by dogs and all.  I love them so much!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks, nooch!!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

Aww I have always wanted a black cat


----------



## agart245

Here is my cat Snowflake- my dad says she looks like a skunk when she's sleeping.


----------



## Michele26

agart245 said:


> Here is my cat Snowflake- my dad says she looks like a skunk when she's sleeping.



*agart*, I love how Snowlake's sleeping with her tongue out.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

agart245 said:


> Here is my cat Snowflake- my dad says she looks like a skunk when she's sleeping.




awwwwwwwwwwwwdorable!!


----------



## agart245

^aw thanks guys! she's a little goofball.


----------



## KittyKat65

BooBoo Kitty, my 12 year old Himalayan


----------



## KittyKat65

Gorgeous kitties on this thread!!


----------



## spiralsnowman

Here is my kitty Muffin. 

Another candidate for boxhab:


----------



## spiralsnowman

And one awake!


----------



## m1nime

^^ aww she is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Your cat is beautiful, spiral!


----------



## Milton

Here's my Milton... she's (yes, a girl named Milton) the sweetest!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's so fluffy!


----------



## oscarcat729

I want to play with all these kitties! We should have a giant TPF kitty play date


----------



## AAA07

Here is Chloe!  Very classy.


----------



## AAA07

Oh and Jerry too. Both are rescues!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are both darling!


----------



## peevenjo

Here's our black cat. His name is Lucky or "evil one" as we like to call him!


----------



## AAA07

"evil one"  look at thos glowing eyes - pet cemetary.  I love black cats though!


----------



## IntlSet

*has brain aneurysm due to cuteness*

Love these pics!!!


----------



## Michele26

peevenjo said:


> Here's our black cat. His name is Lucky or "evil one" as we like to call him!
> 
> View attachment 551745
> 
> View attachment 551746
> 
> View attachment 551747



In the first pic all you can see is the silver bell against his black fur. Love it.


----------



## Michele26

These two love one another, and I'm such a proud mommy.


----------



## AAA07

^ Oh wow is that a kitty day bed??  How cute.  If I bought my kitties that they wouldn't use it!!!


----------



## babieejae1101

My new kitty Maddox Gabriel. I rescued him from AAWL and he's a red tabby/ domestic short haired mix.


----------



## Cristina

He's adorable!  I love orange and white kitties.  Bless you for adopting him from a rescue shelter and giving him a good home 



babieejae1101 said:


> My new kitty Maddox Gabriel. I rescued him from AAWL and he's a red tabby/ domestic short haired mix.


----------



## nooch

Awwwwwwwwwwwww   Does anyone else not check this thread every time they see new posts but instead check it once every three weeks or so?  That way when I do check there are LOTS OF KITTIES


----------



## Necromancer

I have five cats here in Sydney. Our farm 2 hours away has another 6 cats we rescued, but my sister, brother and I share the cost of their upkeep.
OK, here are some of my cats (to be continued):

*Yeager* (named after pilot Chuck Yeager)










*Spunky Jackson*










*Betty "Left Eye" Lopez*
*



*


----------



## Necromancer

...continued from previous post...

*Mawson* (named after Antarctic explorer Douglas Mawson)











*Mia*











Three of our cats from the farm:

*Pepper, Kitty and Scarlett*


----------



## bnjj

They are all so sweet but this?






Is total cuteness overload.


----------



## m1nime

^^what a great mix of cutie pies!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, bnjj. She's sitting on the seat of an old 1929 Case tractor. It's her fave spot to work on her tan. 
We think Mia was feral because she was quite aggressive...and still is. The pic below is when she was about five weeks old. When we found her two weeks earlier, the end of her nose was all bloodied and missing. In this pic you can just see it's healing up nicely. She also had a multitude of health problems and the vet suggested putting her down. I nursed her day and night...not that she appreciates it at all.


----------



## trixz

This is Mimi...


----------



## trixz

Necromancer, your kitty is too cute! How old is she?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I know I have mentioned this before...but everyone babies are precious!! Love this thread!!


----------



## Necromancer

trixz said:


> Necromancer, your kitty is too cute! How old is she?


 
Trixz, Mimi is adorable. What a face. Makes ya wanna give her a smooch, doesn't it?
The last pic I posted is only one of my cats. That one is Mia (who we nickname Mimi - she seems to like it). She was five weeks old when I took that pic. She's seven years old now, so she's all grown up. (There are two recent pics of her in amongst a whole lot of other cat pics I posted on the previous page - #266 and #267.)


----------



## Michele26

AAA07 said:


> ^ Oh wow is that a kitty day bed??  How cute.  If I bought my kitties that they wouldn't use it!!!



This is the first bed the black & white cat (Siggy) is using, my other cat the orange tabby (Kedo) loves all the beds I bought for them. So maybe it's just a matter of you buying a bed that your cat/cats like. Cats are strange characters that's why we love them.


----------



## trixz

Necromancer said:


> Trixz, Mimi is adorable. What a face. Makes ya wanna give her a smooch, doesn't it?
> The last pic I posted is only one of my cats. That one is Mia (who we nickname Mimi - she seems to like it). She was five weeks old when I took that pic. She's seven years old now, so she's all grown up. (There are two recent pics of her in amongst a whole lot of other cat pics I posted on the previous page - #266 and #267.)


 
Thanks for your sweet comments!

I just went check out Mia and she's beautiful


----------



## trixz

Michele26 said:


> These two love one another, and I'm such a proud mommy.


 
And you're such a wonderful mommy to your babies! I like the picture


----------



## trixz

Sweetpea83 said:


> I know I have mentioned this before...but everyone babies are precious!! Love this thread!!


I totally agree!!! This thread makes me laugh and happy!!!


----------



## costarica6

This is Nicholas before he decided to attack me twenty mins later.


----------



## trixz

costarica6 said:


> This is Nicholas before he decided to attack me twenty mins later.


Oh dear... why did he attack you for? He looks mad in the photo...


----------



## costarica6

Poor child has issues.  He was born on the street and was almost killed by two dogs who had him in their mouth.  My brother-in-law threw something at the dogs so that they could drop him and told me the story.  I immediately came and got him, but I think he's always going be in attack mode because of this.  He turned 6 on the 15th of this month, and still bites the hand that feeds him.  Go figure!


----------



## trixz

I guess it's his defence mechanism acting up. That said, I thought he wouldn't attack you as you took him in. He was probably too traumatized to let his guard down but I do believe deep down, he knows you love him. I hope one day he don't attack you anymore!


----------



## Embratt

Here are mine!

1) BANDIT -- RIP
2) HAYLEY
3) EMILY


----------



## Necromancer

All three of your cats are cuties, Embratt.


----------



## spiralsnowman

AAAAdorable!!! I love everyone's pics, more please!


----------



## m1nime

costarica6 said:


> This is Nicholas before he decided to attack me twenty mins later.


 
He looks like a cheeky thing!


----------



## m1nime

*Embratt *- They are all so pretty!


----------



## costarica6

trixz said:


> I guess it's his defence mechanism acting up. That said, I thought he wouldn't attack you as you took him in. He was probably too traumatized to let his guard down but I do believe deep down, he knows you love him. I hope one day he don't attack you anymore!



Thanks.  I'm hoping that days comes pretty soon!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

It's a bit small as it's a phone pic, but here's our two taking over a chair last night


----------



## Michele26

ILoveMyBug said:


> It's a bit small as it's a phone pic, but here's our two taking over a chair last night


Hello Victoria - Your babies are beautiful are they siblings?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Michele26 said:


> Hello Victoria - Your babies are beautiful are they siblings?



Hi, thank you 
They're actually mother and daughter - and we gave them the hugely original names of Mummy and Baby :shame:
Mummy on the left, Baby on the right on that pic.


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Oh, Victoria....your babies are just precious! They are so beautiful and white...I just wanto  to give them hugs!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bgcutiepie00 said:


> Oh, Victoria....your babies are just precious! They are so beautiful and white...I just wanto  to give them hugs!



And one of them is the twin of yours


----------



## kimmyg333

This is Jasmine, my spoiled Tortie.  She is 5 years old approx.  She was actually rescued from a flooded Mississippi shelter during Hurricane Katrina.  She was so tiny when I got her, I had to plump her up!






Sleeping on my computer as usual.  I think she must like its warmth.





Just had to...


----------



## vanessa_karie

^^ I LOVE the 2nd pic of Jasmine! So adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Jasmine!!


----------



## elle tee

My guy does this too!  Jasmine is a real cutie and what a great story that she was rescued from Katrina.


----------



## kimmyg333

The only sad part is she horribly afraid of water.  Especially when it rains/storms, she's also afraid of the shower. If she's near the bathroom and you turn that thing on, she runs.  Its sad to think of what she must have gone through.  Now she is safe and pampered!


----------



## poleybear

My princess cat - JoJo (3 and a half years old) =))


----------



## nooch

I love your fluffy cat   And such a pretty Tortie like my Tasha


----------



## madamefifi

These pics are all from my cell phone so excuse the quality....in order they are Gozer, Dolores, Laszlo (aka Poopie), Cosmo, and Clarence. I don't have any good pix of Zuul on my phone and only two of Mathilda who died the day after I took the pictures, it makes me too sad to look at them.


----------



## Necromancer

^^
They're great pics, Fifi. They're all adorable, though I am partial to ginger cats, so Cosmo and Clarence inch the others out by a fraction. 
Sorry to read about Matilda. That's so sad.


----------



## spiralsnowman

I love all your kitties Madamefifi! I'm sorry about Matilda too, I'm sure she's resting happily in cat heaven.  

Cosmo is especially darling. This pic made me want to give him a big squeeze. Cuteness personified!


----------



## IntlSet

*madamfifi, *I love your kitties!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## IntlSet

*poleybear, *your cat is adorable!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Aw I love looking at pictures of kitties 

This is my baby Juniper, she is 2 years old and is the largest of my cats (about 15 lbs!):






Brian is 5 years old and he will let you do anything to him:






Joey is my newest addition, he is almost 6 months old, and is such a sweetheart:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Beautiful..all of them!!


----------



## dianafrances

this is my only cat, allie.


----------



## nooch

Hello, Allie   She is so pretty!

barbie_slayer - your brian looks just like my isis!  I tried to show her and say "look isis, it's your brother!" but she seemed disinterested 
Isis:


----------



## madamefifi

Everyone has such beautiful cats!!!!


----------



## barbie_slayer

Thanks, Sweetpea



nooch said:


> barbie_slayer - your brian looks just like my isis! I tried to show her and say "look isis, it's your brother!" but she seemed disinterested
> Isis:


Oh my gosh, they look identical!  I found him on the street when he was 2 or 3 years old with his ear falling off.  He is now a little (retarded) after having a seizure (walks with his head to one side) but he is still sweetest cat ever.  Does Isis talk alot?  Sometimes I get so annoyed because Brian just won't shut up!    What a wierdo that kitty is...I think some sort of a Siamese/Tabby mix.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Why would you come in here and write that?


----------



## Michele26

CoachGrandma said:


> Cats are not pets for me, they are sweet to look at but thats about it



What was your reason for coming in here and posting that comment? I want to *know.*


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I feel like going into Coach and writing something equally silly.

_ 		 		Coach are not good bags to me, they hold things but thats about it_


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't get that comment either....


----------



## Cristina

Okay, okay - we now know that CoachGrandma isn't a cat person.  No biggie!  Let's cut responding to posts that may seem out of place, and let's enjoy the pictures of our fellow PFers' furballs.  

We want to keep this thread as positive and cat-friendly as possible.  There are many other animal threads in which to post your love for another pet!


----------



## nooch

barbie_slayer said:


> Oh my gosh, they look identical!  I found him on the street when he was 2 or 3 years old with his ear falling off.  He is now a little (retarded) after having a seizure (walks with his head to one side) but he is still sweetest cat ever.  Does Isis talk alot?  Sometimes I get so annoyed because Brian just won't shut up!    What a wierdo that kitty is...I think some sort of a Siamese/Tabby mix.



She doesn't have the usual Siamese voice (which I bet your guy does - mewww, meewwwww, meewww all the time), but she squeaks/mews a lot.  She also does the "silent meow" where her mouth opens like she's meowing but nothing comes out.  Or maybe only dogs can hear it, I don't know!


----------



## barbie_slayer

nooch said:


> She doesn't have the usual Siamese voice (which I bet your guy does - mewww, meewwwww, meewww all the time), but she squeaks/mews a lot. She also does the "silent meow" where her mouth opens like she's meowing but nothing comes out. Or maybe only dogs can hear it, I don't know!


Yep, that is exactly what he sounds like. My other kitty is a sqeaker too...I find that much more tollerable, and actually really cute/sweet. The silent meows are irresistable! I never know what it means, but it makes me just want to scratch their little heads


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hi, I posted this in the lol thread but just wanted to share again. Milo, asleep!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^What a cute picture!


----------



## m1nime

CoachGrandma said:


> Cats are not pets for me, they are sweet to look at but thats about it


 
Thats right - cats are not pets. They are masters and we are their loving slaves.

 Until you own a cat, you cannot understand these beautiful creatures.

So dont bother posting in a CAT LOVERS ONLY thread.

Thankyou.

Continue with the pics people!!


----------



## m1nime

I love it when cats forget about their tongue still hanging out of their mouths!! hhaha. Cutest thing ever.


----------



## barbie_slayer

it'sanaddiction said:


> Hi, I posted this in the lol thread but just wanted to share again. Milo, asleep!


 
 How adorable!!  I love when they do that.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Everyone's babies are gorgeous!  Here are mine:





Missy





Mason





Gizmo


----------



## Michele26

LuvManoloB said:


> Everyone's babies are gorgeous!  Here are mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gizmo



*LuvManoloB*, Gizmo is beautiful.  Is he sweet?


----------



## Lanier

Your kitties are gorgeous, *LuvManoloB*! 

Is Missy a Seale Point Siamese? Her fur looks so soft!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Michele26 said:


> *LuvManoloB*, Gizmo is beautiful.  Is he sweet?


 
Thank you!   Gizmo is such a unique spirit. He is a total love! He purrs like a mack truck and he always has something to say -- usually outside of my roommate's bedroom door at 5AM. LOL. He just puts a smile on my face.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Lanier said:


> Your kitties are gorgeous, *LuvManoloB*!
> 
> Is Missy a Seale Point Siamese? Her fur looks so soft!


 
Thank you, Lanier! Yes, Missy is a Seal Point Siamese. Technically, I think she is a Siamese mix. Since all three of my furkids came from local shelters, I am not 100% sure of the breed.


----------



## nooch

Your Siamese family is so gorgeous - do they have the Siamese voice


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

^^^ I love siamese I have one and amix.  I love to look at them.


----------



## Cristina

*LuvManoloB*, gorgeous Siamese family!


----------



## Lakritze

Wow, so many beautiful cats. I love to look at cat pictures. 

This is Emily, one of my five cats:






And Emily with Deacon:





And this is Lakritze:


----------



## meggyg8r

Here are my babies!  They are both 1 year old.

This is Gizmo:





and this is Bumble:





and this is them together when they were babies!


----------



## Lanier

LuvManoloB said:


> Thank you, Lanier! Yes, Missy is a Seal Point Siamese. Technically, I think she is a Siamese mix. Since all three of my furkids came from local shelters, I am not 100% sure of the breed.



We used to have a Seal Point Siamese we got from the humane society named Cleo - let me see if I can find a picture. Cleo passed away a couple of years ago, but Missy and her look like they could have been "kitty cousins!" 






I need to take some more current pictures of Flower (the cat in my avatar). Here's a picture of her when she was a kitten:


----------



## nooch

Some pictures from the last few months of my kitties (mostly the youngest ones, as they always seem to be in, well, everything!):

This is Patch nursing on my fiance's finger.  He is known to my friends as the blowjob cat.





This is our littlest, Belle, nursing on Patch after she got the idea from watching him do it to us:





Patch, Isis, and Belle eating in the hallway:





Patch and Belle all curled up (even though he's five times her size he's only a couple of months older than she is and they're best friends):





Patch, Belle, and Thai just chilling out:


----------



## vanessa_karie

As always, beautiful babies ladies!

*Nooch* - Belle has markings similar to my baby girl..


----------



## Michele26

Everyones babies are beautiful.

I love coming to this thread!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Lanier said:


> We used to have a Seal Point Siamese we got from the humane society named Cleo - let me see if I can find a picture. Cleo passed away a couple of years ago, but Missy and her look like they could have been "kitty cousins!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to take some more current pictures of Flower (the cat in my avatar). Here's a picture of her when she was a kitten:


 
Absolutely gorgeous, Lanier!!


----------



## LuvManoloB

nooch said:


> Your Siamese family is so gorgeous - do they have the Siamese voice


 
Oh, yes! Gizmo is the most vocal and Missy is probably second. Mason is pretty quiet - he tends to sort of squeak. It's adorable. I have to confess that I love the talking.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Cristina said:


> *LuvManoloB*, gorgeous Siamese family!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## nooch

LuvManoloB said:


> Oh, yes! Gizmo is the most vocal and Missy is probably second. Mason is pretty quiet - he tends to sort of squeak. It's adorable. *I have to confess that I love the talking.*



I miss them when I'm on vacation!  It's hard to start a morning without Thai's MRRROOOWWWWW.  MRROOOOWWW.  MRROOOOOWWWWW.  MRRROOOWWWW.


----------



## LuvManoloB

nooch said:


> I miss them when I'm on vacation! It's hard to start a morning without Thai's MRRROOOWWWWW. MRROOOOWWW. MRROOOOOWWWWW. MRRROOOWWWW.


 
Awww, me too! I was in Thailand for 2 weeks last month, and it was so hard not to see them everyday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute cats, nooch!


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute cats, nooch!




*Sweetpea, *I love the picture in your signature...


----------



## cinderella388

Oh goodness! All of your pets are fricking adorable! I want to join in on the fun! I just adopted two cats this past Sunday!

Coco Chanel = 1 years old, blackish tortoise shell 
Smokey Bones = 3 years old, gray tiger (BF caught this pic when she was in mid-lick of her uhh private parts lol looks like she's practicing her yoga!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Michele26 said:


> *Sweetpea, *I love the picture in your signature...


 

Thank you! It's my favorite pic of them together!


----------



## nooch

cinderella I love your fluffy cats!


----------



## pageclub

Here iz our baby... My mom named her Parker cuz she's a Nosey Parker..funny..
The first one was when she was about 6 weeks and then the next one where she is sleeping is recent.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

^^She's so cute!


----------



## Lanier

pageclub said:


> Here iz our baby... My mom named her Parker cuz she's a Nosey Parker..funny..
> The first one was when she was about 6 weeks and then the next one where she is sleeping is recent.



Awwww, so adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pageclub, your kitty is so cute!


----------



## trixz

I love coming to this thread. Everyone's babies are so cutie....


----------



## m1nime

Here is a recent one. 












Did you know apples looked like this??!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwwe!


----------



## Moonstarr

I absolutely LOVE this thread!!  I thought I should share a few photos of my "babies". I'm like a proud mom! 

Kaz is my oldest at 8 years. He's a big mischievous ball of fluff! Totally loving .. he'll often just reach his paw to touch you face. So adorable!










Oliver is my second oldest at 7 years. He's a total scaredy cat and a little bit of a chunky monkey. He has the softest most awesome belly! 










And finally, but not least .. Marcus is the youngest at 5 years. The day he came into our home he acted like he was the boss (even though he is smaller than the others). He LOVES boxes ... in them, on top of them .. doesn't matter.










Edited to add: Incase anyone is wondering ... I have planted sod in some large planters for them on our balcony. I feel so bad that they don't have a yard to enjoy, and they really love laying in the grass in the summer!


----------



## m1nime

What a gorgeous trio! ^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

Moonstarr, I love all your kitties..especially Oliver..he looks alot like my orange tabby!


----------



## oscarcat729

Kaz is gorgeous! He looks like my grandparents' maine coon


----------



## Moonstarr

Thanks *m1nime*, *Sweetpea83* and *oscarcat729*!

*oscarcat729* ... I thought he looked like he had Maine Coon in him. He was adopted as a kitten from our SPCA, so I wasn't sure what he might have in him. But after researching breeds, I thought he resembled a Maine Coon. I love his little tufts of hair on his paws and his ears. So cute! He's like a big teddy bear.


----------



## oscarcat729

He's definitely at least part-maine coon. He looks like a cutie. They have very swet temperaments


----------



## Aspasia

When I need relief from Juba's kitten antics, all I have to do is put a load of wash in the washer and he's mesmerized for hours. LOL






Playing in the jacuzzi -- he loves water





Looking verrry guilty for getting caught sitting in the planter


----------



## bnjj

Juba's a cutie.  Great markings.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Aspasia, he's darling!!


----------



## Pursanista

We adopted Ollie from a shelter when he was only 10 weeks old, and now he is 8 months tomorrow. He weighs 8.5 pounds.
We just adopted Bella from a different shelter last night and she is the same age as Ollie. She weighs about 7 pounds. They are both black, but different builds. Ollie is true shiny glossy black with a white spot on his chest and long ears (bat kitty). He is long and lanky and muscular and graceful.
Bella is much smaller, with a chubby tummy, and medium long hair. She has more of a Persian build. She is the sweetest cat ever. No fear, easy going, but holds her own again Ollie in kitty wrestling. We got Bella as a playmate for Ollie, and she has stolen my husband, my daughter and my hearts. I will post pics of her later.
Our oldest cat is Umo, who is half Siamese. He is 8 years old and Ollie was annoying him. So we got a playmate for Ollie and they can leave Umo alone or Umo can play when he wants. Don't have a pic of Bella yet. It's only the second day and the two youngsters are getting along well. 
I lost my sweet tiny Persian in January and was completely devasted and depressed. Did not want to get any more cats. It took several months to adopt our kittens, and I am glad we did. Bella reminds me of my Persian a bit. So we will leave it at three cats. One is the Alpha leader and the two kids have each other to grow up with. Such a vast difference from January! Things do work out in the end!
Thanks for letting me share and I love this thread!!


----------



## nooch

This thread has me squealing with delight - your kitties are all so adorable


----------



## pageclub

Thanks everybody  I just love her adorable face..lol... I haven't had a kitten since i was a child.. I must say kittens are soo fascinating.. she has quite the personality. i use to say why do people love cats soo much.. now i actually know! lol


----------



## Michele26

Pursanista said:


> We adopted Ollie from a shelter when he was only 10 weeks old, and now he is 8 months tomorrow. He weighs 8.5 pounds.
> We just adopted Bella from a different shelter last night and she is the same age as Ollie. She weighs about 7 pounds. They are both black, but different builds. Ollie is true shiny glossy black with a white spot on his chest and long ears (bat kitty). He is long and lanky and muscular and graceful.
> Bella is much smaller, with a chubby tummy, and medium long hair. She has more of a Persian build. She is the sweetest cat ever. No fear, easy going, but holds her own again Ollie in kitty wrestling. We got Bella as a playmate for Ollie, and she has stolen my husband, my daughter and my hearts. I will post pics of her later.
> Our oldest cat is Umo, who is half Siamese. He is 8 years old and Ollie was annoying him. So we got a playmate for Ollie and they can leave Umo alone or Umo can play when he wants. Don't have a pic of Bella yet. It's only the second day and the two youngsters are getting along well.
> I lost my sweet tiny Persian in January and was completely devasted and depressed. Did not want to get any more cats. It took several months to adopt our kittens, and I am glad we did. Bella reminds me of my Persian a bit. So we will leave it at three cats. One is the Alpha leader and the two kids have each other to grow up with. Such a vast difference from January! Things do work out in the end!
> Thanks for letting me share and I love this thread!!



I love hearing all the cat stories.  God bless you for adopting.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Pursanista said:


>


 Ollie is gorgeous!
I love this thread and all the beautiful cats and their stories!!
I especially love black cats.
Here's my baby Glen who was adopted from an animal shelter a few years ago.




This is how Glen spends his free time...


----------



## Michele26

*StinkyMonkey*, Glen looks so regal.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Michele26 said:


> *StinkyMonkey*, Glen looks so regal.


 
Oh, you've got that right.
King Glen reigns in our home and we are there to serve him.
Seriously.
He will throw a scratching pole fit if he doesn't get the attention and acknowledgement he wants or if there is even a trace of dust in his water dish.
Yeah, we spoiled him and created a monster that is Glen


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Aspasia- wow what a beautiful cat! I've never seen anything like that before! He looks like a leopard!

StinkyMonkey- Your cat reminds me of Salem from Sabrina the Teenage Witch. What a striking colour!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

cascratchfever said:


> All of my cats were strays so I'm not sure of exact ages.
> 
> This is Oreo, he just passed away on Saturday and I already miss him horribly. He had Feline AIDS so I knew he wouldn't live a long life but I was still shocked to see him go when he was only 5 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kitty, I've had her the longest, she's probably around 6 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mitch, I've only had him a very short time, I tried to find him a home but I was unsuccessful so now he's mine lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy doesn't have a name because he's just recently started hanging around. He's very skinny and I can't help but feed him. If he stays around I guess he's mine.


 Oreo was so cute.  Reminds me of my avalanche (see pic below).  I also had to laugh at the last pic, the stray kitty.  We have a stray kitty thats now living in our shed. He was super skinny but finally gaining weight. We feed him daily but I can't let him in because of avalanche.  He's very jealous!


----------



## Michele26

LOREBUNDE said:


> Oreo was so cute.  Reminds me of my avalanche (see pic below).  I also had to laugh at the last pic, the stray kitty.  We have a stray kitty thats now living in our shed. He was super skinny but finally gaining weight. We feed him daily but I can't let him in because of avalanche.  He's very jealous!



I hope you seriously consider adopting that stray and making him a member of your family. There is a way to introduce the new cat to your existing animals. It's really very easy, and it will be so hard for that stray to stay outside during the winter. Even though he'll be in your shed. Please think about it.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Michele26 said:


> I hope you seriously consider adopting that stray and making him a member of your family. There is a way to introduce the new cat to your existing animals. It's really very easy, and it will be so hard for that stray to stay outside during the winter. Even though he'll be in your shed. Please think about it.


 I know, I feel so bad for him.  I went out and cleaned the whole shed this past Saturday, making more room for him.  Tonight I brought extra blankets for him hoping he will be able to curl up in them.  I've brought him inside (in my room) here and there to get warm and play w/him.  I would love it if they got along. 
BTW, I just love looking at everyones cat pics.  They are all so adorable!


----------



## Michele26

LOREBUNDE said:


> I know, I feel so bad for him.  I went out and cleaned the whole shed this past Saturday, making more room for him.  Tonight I brought extra blankets for him hoping he will be able to curl up in them.  I've brought him inside (in my room) here and there to get warm and play w/him.  I would love it if they got along.
> BTW, I just love looking at everyones cat pics.  They are all so adorable!



Do you know if your neighbors brought Morris to the vet? Has he been neutered?

When you bring Morris in he needs to be in a room separate from your cat. Put a litter box in the room with him, and you can feed him in there as long as you do not put the food near the litter box. Cats do not like to eat where they poop.  When you bring Morris inside, make sure your cat is in another room and the door is closed. You have to keep them separated for about one week. They'll smell one another near the room's door. Gradually you introduce them. I've got three cats and I used this method for all of them, and all the other cats that I've had that are now over the Rainbow Bridge.

Here's a helpful link:

http://cats.suite101.com/article.cfm/getting_a_second_cat

But, keep in mind the experts always make it sound harder than it really is.

I so hope you do it and save Morris. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Pursanista

StinkyMonkey said:


> Ollie is gorgeous!
> I love this thread and all the beautiful cats and their stories!!
> I especially love black cats.
> Here's my baby Glen who was adopted from an animal shelter a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Glen spends his free time...


 

Glen is a beautiful kitty. I love black cats, too, obviously! My first cat as an adult was a black kitty named Pick. She lived to be only 11 as she got fatty liver disease. She was my baby. Ollie and Bella are the first black kitties I've had since Pick died way back in 1998. 

Ollie sounds a lot like Glen. He has shredded every roll of TP and paper towels he can get to. He is quite the acrobat so he can jump very high and be able to get just about anything he wants. 

They are easy to spoil rotten, aren't they?! 

(My avatar has both Ollie and Bella in it.)


----------



## Pursanista

Here's a bigger photo of Ollie and Bella:


----------



## Michele26

I just have to say ONE more time I love seeing everyone's babies. Keep posting the pics.


----------



## AAA07

What a great idea - the sod in the boxes!!  Aw I love everybody's pics!!!


----------



## Pursanista

And here is Umo, our 8 year old half Siamese guarding my Coach Ali:


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Pursanista said:


> Here's a bigger photo of Ollie and Bella:


OMGosh!  So so CUTE!!!
Again, I adore cats, but black cats have a special place in my heart.


----------



## barbie_slayer

Pursanista said:


> And here is Umo, our 8 year old half Siamese guarding my Coach Ali:


 What a pretty kitty!   I love cats with all white whiskers..


----------



## FijiBuni

May I just say I love all of your cats and want to have all of them!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Michele26 said:


> Do you know if your neighbors brought Morris to the vet? Has he been neutered?
> 
> When you bring Morris in he needs to be in a room separate from your cat. Put a litter box in the room with him, and you can feed him in there as long as you do not put the food near the litter box. Cats do not like to eat where they poop.  When you bring Morris inside, make sure your cat is in another room and the door is closed. You have to keep them separated for about one week. They'll smell one another near the room's door. Gradually you introduce them. I've got three cats and I used this method for all of them, and all the other cats that I've had that are now over the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> Here's a helpful link:
> 
> http://cats.suite101.com/article.cfm/getting_a_second_cat
> 
> But, keep in mind the experts always make it sound harder than it really is.
> 
> I so hope you do it and save Morris. Please keep us posted.


 Thank you Michele 26!


----------



## Pursanista

StinkyMonkey said:


> OMGosh! So so CUTE!!!
> Again, I adore cats, but black cats have a special place in my heart.


 
Thanks, StinkyMonkey! You know, it seems like there are always a lot of black cats in shelters, as if there are people who are superstitious or something. I remember reading somewhere about how black cats and dogs aren't as popular as lighter colored cats and dogs because their face isn't as "visible" or something to that effect. 

Speaking of black cats, there is a calendar I saw in Barnes and Noble that features just black cats. I didn't buy it yet, though.

I just love love love this thread! Keep posting kitty pics!


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Pursanista said:


> Thanks, StinkyMonkey! You know, it seems like there are always a lot of black cats in shelters, as if there are people who are superstitious or something. I remember reading somewhere about how black cats and dogs aren't as popular as lighter colored cats and dogs because their face isn't as "visible" or something to that effect.
> 
> Speaking of black cats, there is a calendar I saw in Barnes and Noble that features just black cats. I didn't buy it yet, though.
> 
> I just love love love this thread! Keep posting kitty pics!


I'll definitely have to check that calendar out
Some cultures and countries actually consider a black cat good luck.
http://www.austinlostpets.com/kidskorner/2October/InfoBlackCat.htm


I came across this site for any other black cat lovers out there.
Too cute!
http://www.cafepress.com/rayvin2000/404867


----------



## Pursanista

barbie_slayer said:


> What a pretty kitty!  I love cats with all white whiskers..


 
Thanks, barbie_slayer (I love your name!) Does your kitty nom (chew) on barbies?


----------



## Echoes

The world hasn't been a real good place lately, so I stopped in a for a bit of kitty-ness until I get home to mine in a while.


----------



## Echoes

Moonstarr said:


> Kaz is my oldest at 8 years. He's a big mischievous ball of fluff! Totally loving .. he'll often just reach his paw to touch you face. So adorable!



Dang, look at the whiskers!!!  


Mine does the paw thing too.  I just try to remember if she's been to the litter box recently or not.


----------



## Pursanista

Echoes said:


> The world hasn't been a real good place lately, so I stopped in a for a bit of kitty-ness until I get home to mine in a while.


 
I don't much anymore, but when I'm away from my cats for over a day I miss them terribly. I hope you don't have to wait long.


----------



## melbournegirl

Everyone's kitties are so gorgeous!  I just want to pick them all up and cuddle them like mad!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here are 2 of our 4 kitties. Oliver is the orange tabby, Milo is the whiter one. Both males, they fight alot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How cute!


----------



## schadenfreude

My little stinkers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are gorgeous!


----------



## nooch

So pretty!  The longhaired kitty looks like my Sabrina-cat!


----------



## TXGirlie

Here is my tortie Ragdoll. She normally looks like a fluffy calico cat, but her fur was cut close for the summer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute!


----------



## nooch

Aww I love cats with socks


----------



## IntlSet

Oh my gosh, you guys... I feel a little sad looking at the photos of your cats cuddling together. I wish my two cats liked one another.  I did everything right with introducing them, etc. But to no avail. I'll live through you guys!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

StinkyMonkey said:


> Ollie is gorgeous!
> I love this thread and all the beautiful cats and their stories!!
> I especially love black cats.
> Here's my baby Glen who was adopted from an animal shelter a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Glen spends his free time...


The face on yours reminds me much of my Keiichi


----------



## IHeartCoach

schadenfreude said:


> My little stinkers.




The long haired one looks like my Cher...

What type of cat is that?


Here's my Cher:


----------



## Aspasia

Well, I caved in last week and got another Savannah kitten to keep Juba Kai company. Now my cat has his own cat. LOL! They were best friends from the moment they met. Taji is a brown spotted Savannah, 4 mos. old.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

*Aspasia, *They are sooo cute!  I love tiger kitties.  Are they both females?  You were lucky they got along so well.


----------



## nooch

Squeeeeeeeeeeeallll!!! I love this thread


----------



## m1nime

^^ amazing kitties!


----------



## aliburke84

Hi guys!!! I just wanted to say that I LOOOOVEE this thread and check here everyday for new pictures!!! Everyone here has such beautiful beautiful kitties. I had cats growing up, but I've been cat-less for about 10 years now. I'm really looking to get one or two of my own, and browse petfinder every single day. I can't wait!!


----------



## Michele26

aliburke84 said:


> Hi guys!!! I just wanted to say that I LOOOOVEE this thread and check here everyday for new pictures!!! Everyone here has such beautiful beautiful kitties. I had cats growing up, but I've been cat-less for about 10 years now. I'm really looking to get one or two of my own, and browse petfinder every single day. I can't wait!!



Hooray! Another furbaby gets a forever home.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here are a couple of recent pics of Stanley..first one is of him and his favorite toy, lol. The other is him  being lazy!


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pics of Stanley..first one is of him and his favorite toy, lol. The other is him  being lazy!



*Sweetpea*, that Stanley looks like one handsome, happy, pampered kitty, and he's lucky that you're his mommy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, awwwwe thanks!


----------



## spiralsnowman

bunnymasseuse said:


> The face on yours reminds me much of my Keiichi



Aw, Glen and Keiichi could be brothers, they are both so sleek w/ such pretty fur!


----------



## m1nime

Stanley is a little hunny, and he also blends in with the carpet!


----------



## Pursanista

aliburke84 said:


> Hi guys!!! I just wanted to say that I LOOOOVEE this thread and check here everyday for new pictures!!! Everyone here has such beautiful beautiful kitties. I had cats growing up, but I've been cat-less for about 10 years now. I'm really looking to get one or two of my own, and browse petfinder every single day. I can't wait!!


 
10 years??!!!  Oh my! You deserve at least two!

Just got back from the pet store where there are rescue cats up for adoption. There are different cats there from about a month ago, so I like to think they all got adopted.

Bless your heart! Let us know when you become a cat mom!


----------



## SillyLaura

My gorgeous cat, Mei Mei. 






She's so cute, I love her.


----------



## m1nime

Mei Mei is really pretty. Love that patch of orange colour just under her nose, how cute!


----------



## SillyLaura

m1nime said:


> Mei Mei is really pretty. Love that patch of orange colour just under her nose, how cute!



Aww, thank you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mei Mei is very pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe, thanks m1nime!


----------



## _kate_

These are my 2 burmese cats

The white (lilac) one is maeve - she got run over so now only has 3 legs but she's still super cute

The brown one is murphy - shes so sweet and tiny and timid


----------



## Pursanista

_kate_ said:


> These are my 2 burmese cats
> 
> The white (lilac) one is maeve - she got run over so now only has 3 legs but she's still super cute
> 
> The brown one is murphy - shes so sweet and tiny and timid


 
Your girls are adorable! Oh, poor baby Maeve, to lose her leg! 

Thanks for sharing your pics. I love Burmese cats. OK, I love ALL cats.


----------



## Michele26

_kate_ said:


> These are my 2 burmese cats
> 
> The white (lilac) one is maeve - she got run over so now only has 3 legs but she's still super cute
> 
> The brown one is murphy - shes so sweet and tiny and timid



*Kate*, they're beautiful.

I can't get over how laid back Maeve is sitting in the back of the car.  When my cat's are in the car they're in carriers usually crying.


----------



## lantana19

Here are my two babies and then one with our dog too. The first one is our cat Zoe, but she goes by Meepy as well. She was rescued from Galveston Island before the hurricane hit and then brought to our local shelter. She looks just like another favorite cat of mine who had to be put down when I was still a teenager. The first pic of Zoe was the day we brought her home at about 3 months and then the second one is more recent, she's about 6 months now. Our dog is Melena and the black cat is Scarlett who was also a rescue.


----------



## Michele26

lantana19 said:


> Here are my two babies and then one with our dog too. The first one is our cat Zoe, but she goes by Meepy as well. She was rescued from Galveston Island before the hurricane hit and then brought to our local shelter. She looks just like another favorite cat of mine who had to be put down when I was still a teenager. The first pic of Zoe was the day we brought her home at about 3 months and then the second one is more recent, she's about 6 months now. Our dog is Melena and the black cat is Scarlett who was also a rescue.



Beautiful little family you have..


----------



## lantana19

^^ Aww, thank you


----------



## Sweetpea83

All three of your babies are precious, lantana!


----------



## lantana19

Thank you Sweetpea!


----------



## m1nime

lantana - Your cats are just adorable! What breed is your dog - he is a goodlooker too, he has a really sweet face!


----------



## kirsten

lantana19 said:


> Here are my two babies and then one with our dog too. The first one is our cat Zoe, but she goes by Meepy as well. She was rescued from Galveston Island before the hurricane hit and then brought to our local shelter. She looks just like another favorite cat of mine who had to be put down when I was still a teenager. The first pic of Zoe was the day we brought her home at about 3 months and then the second one is more recent, she's about 6 months now. Our dog is Melena and the black cat is Scarlett who was also a rescue.


 
Your kitties and dog are so cute! I especially love the pic of your dog and kitty cuddling up.


----------



## aliburke84

*lantana* Zoe, Melena, and Scarlett are all so beautiful! I love that Melena snuggles with the cats, its so sweet


----------



## lantana19

*m1nime - *Melena is actually a girl haha, but to answer your question. my DH thinks she's part black lab and blue chow and that's how she came out that color. 

*aliburke84, kirsten, and m1nime - *my furbabies thank you for the compliments 

Melena actually thinks of Zoe as a toy and will sit there while Zoe climbs all over her and Zoe will even flip on her back and kick Melena and Melena just sits there, she's such a patient surrogate momma, which is what I think Zoe kind of thinks of her as.


----------



## barbie_slayer

Aspasia said:


> Well, I caved in last week and got another Savannah kitten to keep Juba Kai company. Now my cat has his own cat. LOL! They were best friends from the moment they met. Taji is a brown spotted Savannah, 4 mos. old.


 
OH MY!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## sammieee

Love all the pics of everyone's cats in this thread, they are all so adorable!!  Here is my contribution ...

My family's former black tuxedo cat, Rudy ... my parents went on vacation last year and left 3 cats home alone with my brother ... he disappeared and has never been found   Best cat when I was a teenager growing up, loved to cuddle on the bed and was always very vocal





This is our tabby, Baxter.  He is my little English gentleman, hehe.  He was pretty much my cat once we got him home, and I was heartbroken when I had to leave him for college ... I keep telling my parents he is mine once I graduate and can live in a place which allows cats, but they keep telling me to adopt a different one because he is the sweetest thing ever!  Super playful and he likes to steal loose dollars out of purses so everyone keeps their purses on a table or has them zipped all the time ... my cat's a klepto!


----------



## m1nime

lantana19 said:


> *m1nime - *Melena is actually a girl haha, but to answer your question. my DH thinks she's part black lab and blue chow and that's how she came out that color.


 
*She *is very pretty - you can definetly see that mix now that you mention it!

*sammieee* - Great shots of your gorgeous furbabies! Love the tabby with his tongue sticking out, so cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sammieee, your kitties are adorable!


----------



## _kate_

Michele26 said:


> *Kate*, they're beautiful.
> 
> I can't get over how laid back Maeve is sitting in the back of the car.  When my cat's are in the car they're in carriers usually crying.


 
haha might have helped that the car wasn't moving but maeve just wants to be whereever the people are


----------



## Michele26

I thought this thread needed a BUMP!

So here's a picture of one of my spoiled babies....

His name is Sigmund Belvedere, and he's a polydactyl - notice his paws they look like hands.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He's so cute!


----------



## maxter

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^He's so cute!



Thank you Sweetpea..  

I know you have a polydactyl too, so please post his pictures for those who haven't seen your handsome boy..


----------



## Pursanista

Michele26,
Did you see this Lolcats? Is Sigmund part of the world domination plan??!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL! Looks like my Stanley!


----------



## Michele26

Pursanista said:


> Michele26,
> Did you see this Lolcats? Is Sigmund part of the world domination plan??!!



Look at those paws!  Adorable...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here's a close up of my polydactyl cat!


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Here's a close up of my polydactyl cat!



How many extra toes does he have? LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Two extra toes on his front paws! And his back feet he has one extra toe on each foot.


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^ Two extra toes on his front paws! And his back feet he has one extra toe on each foot.



When you can, please take a picture of Stanley's back paws...Only Siggy's front paws are polydactyl...

That cat in the photo really looks like Stanley!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Will do so when I get a chance.


----------



## Pursanista

Michele26 said:


> When you can, please take a picture of Stanley's back paws...Only Siggy's front paws are polydactyl...
> 
> That cat in the photo really looks like Stanley!


 
He really does - is Stanley moonlighting on you? Part-time feline male model!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^  Now I know what he does when I leave to go to work everyday!


----------



## LuvManoloB

I love polydactyl cats! My mother's cat, Lizzy, has extra toes. It looks like she has little mittens on. LOL.


----------



## siamese3

I love looking through this thread and seeing everyones kitties.. so many great photographs.. here's some pics of my babies


----------



## Michele26

*siamese* you have really beautiful babies.


----------



## siamese3

Thanks!  I have 3 siamese, 2 seals and a blue, the blue and the smaller seal are sibs.. and my beautiful green eyed girl!


----------



## Pursanista

^^Thanks for sharing your kitty pics - they look very sweet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous kitties, siamese3!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bumping this thread!


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Bumping this thread!



Good idea Sweetpea.

This thread always gets lost.

We should post some photos of our babies...


----------



## Brooke11

Two of my babies, sisters Delilah and Chloe.  I rescued them in July 2008.  I have never seen two cats love each other as much as they do--they are inseparable.  If they 'lose' each other in the house, they will start meowing loudly until they find each other.  They spend their days curled up together napping (like this-so cute!) or playing together.  My other two cats are also sisters, and the black one, Abby, loves to join in their games   They are a little over one year old, but were only about 6 months in this picture--this is the first day we moved into our new house--they settled right in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are gorgeous, Brooke!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

My kitty Snowy!  She's so cute!  I love her so much!


----------



## Michele26

*Brooke & L-U-V *- your babies are so beautiful...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree Michele!


----------



## Sweetpea83

****Bumping****


----------



## jem_art

I have six cats and lots of super cute pics but can't figure out how to upload pictures!


----------



## Kriscat

Here's my five year old;


----------



## zoesma

my new babies....
pirate and tyler.....pirate is about three months and tyler is 4 months old....












they are so funny when they play...


----------



## Kriscat

^^ cute kittens!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the pics, kriscat & zoe!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

I'm loving everyone's cats, they're all so lovely!

Here are my two beauties 

Oscar & Mia - from Cats Protection League in March this year, the previous owners didn't want them anymore. They're approx. 5 yrs old, brother & sister, Mia is totally deaf. 




Mia: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oscar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And this is the pair of them right now, sitting on the bed, having a lazy sunday


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are so pretty, fuzzy!


----------



## zoesma

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Necromancer

*Fuzzy*, Oscar & Mia are adorable. Correction, they're seriously adorable.


----------



## Echoes

fuzzyfelt27 said:


>




That looks like how I feel most of the time.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

L-U-V-Purses said:


> My kitty Snowy!  She's so cute!  I love her so much!



I did a double take when I saw these photos, she looks so similar to one of mine!


----------



## Necromancer

*Brook11*, Delilah and Chloe are cuties. I love the pic you posted.
*Kriscat*, I just love those last two pics you posted. Your cats is fabulous looking and judging by your pics, it seems like he/she has a fun personality.
*L-U-V-Purses*, Snowy looks so happy in your pics. She's a beautiful looking cat.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> I'm loving everyone's cats, they're all so lovely!




This one is hilarious! Like what...I'm just hanging out...


----------



## scooterella

Soda and Pepper
4 months old
Soda is a boy, Pepper is a girl with white booties.


----------



## Necromancer

OMG, *scooterella*, they are just too adorable for words. 
Ha, my hubby just came over to see what I was squeeing over. He agrees with me.


----------



## scooterella

Thank you *Mecromancer* they are so adorable we love them so much.

Another shot from soda and pepper.
My husband took pepper to the vet at the moment (1.25am) she hurts her eye I hope she is okay.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Yay, another adorable pic of your adorable kitties. My hubby and I giggled at Soda. They're both such cuties.
I hope Pepper's OK too. Poor little baby. Please keep us updated about how she is.


----------



## scooterella

Soda is super super adorable.  His personality is like a dog, he loves to sit on my laps and sometimes when we were watching TV and didn't pay attention to him he will come by and sat next to us and look at us like please pet me please then keep purring like a purr machine.

I called my hubby, he said Pepper is okay probably played and hurt herself so the vet gave the ointment to put on her eye 3 times a day.  


Soda asleep hehehe


----------



## Necromancer

OK, we're both laughing at that pic of Soda, belly up. (Gawd, I'm so glad my hubby loves cats as much as I do.) Two of our cats also "purr like chainsaws". I secretly love it though.
Poor little Pepper. She won't understand the need for the ointment, she'll hate it, but she'll be better in no time at all. I'm just pleased to read it's  nothing too serious, as in permanent eye damage or something.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Soda is too cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

scooterella said:


> Soda and Pepper
> 4 months old
> Soda is a boy, Pepper is a girl with white booties.




They sure are precious!


----------



## scooterella

Ok, give Pepper ointment is such a pain hahaha.  Her eye still kinda close halfway but I think she felt better.  Hopefully, she will recovered soon. My little baby (Pepper is a daddy girl and Soda is a mama boy) hehe

Thank you *Sweetpea83*


----------



## mymeimei02

So glad I finally found this thread! I adopted my cat Stitch last year on St. Patrick's day. He is one lucky cat  When I was at the adoption fair no one wanted to pick him up because he just had a hernia repaired and neutered. I felt sorry for him and asked if I could pick him up and once I did he just started purring and I was in trouble. I just had to take him home. He was all stitched up so I named him Stitch  I had always had dogs before so he is my first cat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He has such pretty eyes!


----------



## mymeimei02

Oh I forgot here is why I got Stitch in the first place. To be a buddy to my roommate's cat Oliver  Ollie was getting into too much trouble and here is another cute pic of Stitch on his first day home with me


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwww!


----------



## scooterella

Super cute little Sticth!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

scooterella said:


> Soda is super super adorable. His personality is like a dog, he loves to sit on my laps and sometimes when we were watching TV and didn't pay attention to him he will come by and sat next to us and look at us like please pet me please then keep purring like a purr machine.
> 
> I called my hubby, he said Pepper is okay probably played and hurt herself so the vet gave the ointment to put on her eye 3 times a day.
> 
> 
> Soda asleep hehehe


 TOO cute


----------



## Michele26

Just wanted everyone to know I love looking at pictures of all your furbabies...Keep them  coming, please....


----------



## axcelle

This is Mugsy and Nate, they are littermates, I rescued them as kittens...they are 8 now






And this is Pixie, I rescued him as a 9mo old stray kitten...he is 4 now


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## _kate_

aww so many cute babies!!


----------



## axcelle

It's fun seeing all the pics! I like this thread


----------



## Necromancer

*mymeimei02*, what a fab story. Stitch is not only lovely, he's lucky too.  Your Ollie is a cutie. Does he have a ginger "mustache"? Too cute.


----------



## Necromancer

*axcelle*, I love that pic of Nate and Mugsy cuddling. Your Pixie is such a handsome fella. I have such a soft spot for ginger cats.


----------



## girliceclimber

Just found this thread (I don't come to the pets section much), and had to post a picture of my baby, Luca!  He's a ~4 mo Siamese mix that my friend rescued from the shelter.. then she couldn't keep him so I adopted him since I was coincidentally looking for a cat to adopt.  My boyfriend travels a lot for work so this little guy keeps me company .
I forgot how fast kittens grow!  His face already looks so different from when I first took him home!

When I first got him:






About a week ago:


----------



## axcelle

Necromancer said:


> *axcelle*, I love that pic of Nate and Mugsy cuddling. Your Pixie is such a handsome fella. I have such a soft spot for ginger cats.


 
When we first brought him in we thought he was a she, thus "Pixie". Later the vet corrected us, so we started calling him Pickles - well - because he had one.


----------



## axcelle

Keep taking those pics *girliceclimber*, they grow like lightning and you will look back at those pics and go NO! He was never so tiny!!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

LOL@Pickles, *axcelle*.
Gorgeous pics of Luca, *girliceclimber*. I really like the last one the best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Luca is gorgeous!


----------



## zoesma

girliceclimber said:


> Just found this thread (I don't come to the pets section much), and had to post a picture of my baby, Luca! He's a ~4 mo Siamese mix that my friend rescued from the shelter.. then she couldn't keep him so I adopted him since I was coincidentally looking for a cat to adopt. My boyfriend travels a lot for work so this little guy keeps me company .
> I forgot how fast kittens grow! His face already looks so different from when I first took him home!
> 
> When I first got him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a week ago:


 

gorgeous!!!


----------



## scooterella

Luca has very very cute face.  Adorable kitty


----------



## girliceclimber

Aw thanks everyone!  I think Luca is just about the best cat in the world (well, besides my dear departed Himalayan), but I might be biased. 
*Axcelle*, I've been trying to take as many pictures as I can.  My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy because I've filled up our camera with pictures of my cat!


----------



## axcelle

girliceclimber said:


> Aw thanks everyone! I think Luca is just about the best cat in the world (well, besides my dear departed Himalayan), but I might be biased.
> *Axcelle*, I've been trying to take as many pictures as I can. *My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy because I've filled up our camera with pictures of my cat![/*QUOTE]
> 
> And that's the glory of digital cameras!!!


----------



## m1nime

Everyones furbabies are adorable. Love hearing all your stories about them, keep them coming, even if we have seen your cat before, keep posting more pics!


----------



## axcelle

Here's my Muggles snuggling up to an RM MAC (Morning After Clutch). To give you an idea how big he is, that bag is a foot long 






And he is big, not fat (unlike his mama) :greengrin:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Muggles is so cute!


----------



## nooch

Aww, Muggles is adorable!  I have to get some new pictures of my cats, the little tiny kitten I posted a year ago is now a 17 pound bowling ball!


----------



## Sweetpea83

First pic is Stanley on one of his daily walks. Second one is of him being annoyed by the camera, lol. Third one he's posing.


----------



## axcelle

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Muggles is so cute!


 
Thank you, I will let him know  I will try and get more pics of the other critters to share soon!


----------



## axcelle

Sweetpea83 said:


> First pic is Stanley on one of his daily walks. Second one is of him being annoyed by the camera, lol. Third one he's posing.


 
He is GORGEOUS! His facial structure reminds me of Mugsy's a little, they just have different coat colors. Maybe they are cousins! 

How long did it take you to get him used to walking with a harness and leash?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks, axcelle!

When we adopted Stanley from spca he was 3 years old...and in his papers it indicated he was leash trained. So, one day we walked him indoors to test it out.. being on a harness and leash..it came natural to him. Oh he's also polydactyl.


----------



## zoesma

Sweetpea83 said:


> First pic is Stanley on one of his daily walks. Second one is of him being annoyed by the camera, lol. Third one he's posing.


 
he looks just like our kitten tyler....same exact coloring!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol Tyler's cute! Love his name!


----------



## axcelle

Beautiful eyes and markings!


----------



## Necromancer

*axcelle*, Muggles is adorable.
*sweetpea*, Stanley is very handsome. I have such a soft spot for ginger cats...I have a couple myself.


----------



## zoesma

axcelle said:


> Beautiful eyes and markings!


 
thank you!!! yes he has weird swirly designs on his side...its kind of funky looking....he doesnt have the usualy tabby stripes....kind of like big circles...i will try to post a pic later...


----------



## zoesma

here is one....






i really think he is going to look like stanley in a few months...right now he is about 5 months old (we think)....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks necro!

Tyler is darling!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here are Stitch and Oliver. 
Awww how sweet










But wait....







I knew it wouldn't last too long


----------



## axcelle

I was just thinking, Wow, wish my cats would do that without biting each other the next second...and then I scrolled down! LOL! Great Cat Minds think alike


----------



## Michele26

mymeimei02 said:


> Here are Stitch and Oliver.
> Awww how sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it wouldn't last too long



This is so true, and so funny...


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> First pic is Stanley on one of his daily walks. Second one is of him being annoyed by the camera, lol. Third one he's posing.



*Sweetpea*, these are the best pictures of Stanley you ever posted..He's got beautiful markings...and you're so lucky you can walk him on a leash. Just look at those huge paws....I love them...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks Michele!


----------



## lucywife

Hello everyone!
My husband and I have a kitten, she is an Abyssinian rudy female named Carmen Contessa. She will be 4 months old on 11th August.

Here are some pictures
10 weeks of age






A little older





Favorite place to be in





This week


----------



## divingcandie

lucywife said:


> Hello everyone!
> My husband and I have a kitten, she is an Abyssinian rudy female named Carmen Contessa. She will be 4 months old on 11th August.


 


She's so adorable!!!


----------



## lucywife

Thank you  I love her very much


----------



## divingcandie

I have 3 Bengal cats.  

They're full grown spotted male (Toffie, 9 yrs old) and female (Candy, 9yrs old)and brown marble male (Baby, 8 yrs old).


The first batch is pictures of my beloved brown marble Bengal, 'Baby'.


----------



## axcelle

Very pretty kitty *lucy*! Love the name - how did you choose that?


----------



## divingcandie

The second batch is the pictures of my Beloved sweet 'Candy'.


----------



## divingcandie

And the last batch is the pictures of my handsome 'Toffie'.


----------



## axcelle

All three are so beautiful *divingcandie*! Are any of them related?


----------



## lucywife

axcelle said:


> Very pretty kitty *lucy*! Love the name - how did you choose that?


 Thank you.
Carmen is the name of the cat I had when I was a kid, and Contessa is my husband's idea  after Barefoot Contessa, I love her show on FoodTV.

*divingcandie *OH WOW! They are quite big, arent' they? So beautiful and strong...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lucywife and divingcandie- love the photos!!


----------



## BlackBlackCat

*divingcandie*, Baby's floored pic is hilarious , and all your kitties are so adorable!

*lucy*, Carmen Contessa is gorgeous! Look at her innocent eyes in the last pic. Awww...


----------



## Necromancer

*lucywife*, your Carmen Contessa is a cutie pie.
Love your kitty pics, *divingcandie*. I love their markings.


----------



## dmitchell15

This is my GQ kitty. His name is Coco and he is a tabby cat. He came on our doorstep about a year ago as a very small kitten. He is the sweetest kitty and I love him to pieces.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, Coco is so cute! Love his little sweater!


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Thanks! Sometimes we put his sweater on him in the fall/winter so that he can go outside on the screened porch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How sweet!


----------



## Necromancer

*dmitchell*, Coco is very GQ. What a fab pic.


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Thank you!


----------



## spoiled_brat

OMG everyone's fur babies are just too adorable! 

I love this picture as well

I think he's tired


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Awwwww. Sleepyhead.


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is my Stitch, he fell asleep on me last night.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Stitch is a cutie!


----------



## axcelle

Oh the sleepy pics are divine!! Keep 'em coming! I will work on getting some new ones this weekend


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, look at Stitch. They're so adorable when they flake out like that.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Everyones kitties are just adorable!!
Heres Dusty...the most affectionate kitty in the world


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dusty is gorgeous!


----------



## kiki119

Kriscat said:


> Here's my five year old;




hehehe... he was doing the Thriller while he slept!


----------



## kiki119

he is my little furry bundle of joy! - Hayden... a brown tabby... (my vet thinks he is part Maine Coon due to his size & fur pattern)

Here he was.. being nosy as usual... and getting jealous as I was Ooohing & ahhhing over my new purchase! 

Hayden: Mommy.. you love your Miu Miu Purses more than me... so please ship me over to Italy to find a new mommy....





Hayden: Mommy... it's pretty.... but I can't look at your now... I is mad!





here is his normal self


----------



## manke

^my, if those aren't bedroom eyes, i don't know what are!  beautiful cat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

kiki, Hayden is very handsome!!


----------



## clevercat

dmitchell15 said:


> This is my GQ kitty. His name is Coco and he is a tabby cat. He came on our doorstep about a year ago as a very small kitten. He is the sweetest kitty and I love him to pieces.


 

So cute -and I love his little sweater!


----------



## didih

I have been "lurking" around the forum for some time now and today found this thread. I have had such a great time looking at all the gorgeous kitties so thought I would share a couple of my little boy, Milo. 
Milo is 4 years old and was born the same day that my dad passed away he was the "runt" of the litter of kittens that a friend of my daughters cat had, I remember the first time I saw him he was walking very strangely but getting around OK everyon called him "gammy leg" because he had this strange gait. At that point he was mine never mind he was a bit odd he had to come and live with us. On his first visit to the vet or his injections the vet asked me if I knew he had had 2 broken legs, turns out both his front legs were broken most likely as he was being born they had healed with the bones overlapping hence the strange gait. The vet was great he said it would have been hard for anyone to tell and by the time he was starting to walk around the bones were already healing. Anyway he has ended up with front legs that are about half the size they should be we always say his front half is a kitten and his back half is a cat. He cant jump high or run very fast because he is also pigeon toed and trips over his own feet, he is scared of everything and a big old softy but he is defiantly my cat he greets me when I come home from work by waving at me through the window, he sleeps on my bed and cries if I leave the room and he cant find me straight away


----------



## kiki119

thanks Ladies for your sweet comments for Hayden... Hayden is blushing right now 

Milo is just a special little guy!!! he looks so sweet!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Milo is precious!


----------



## Echoes

didih said:


> He cant jump high or run very fast because he is also pigeon toed and trips over his own feet,



Sounds like a few people I know.


----------



## lucywife

kiki119 said:


> here is his normal self


 

Oh...you stole my heart! 
Aren't cats the most perfect creatures?


----------



## Necromancer

*didih*, that last pic of Milo is too awesome. I love it.


----------



## Brooke11

Guilty Pleasure said:


> Everyones kitties are just adorable!!
> Heres Dusty...the most affectionate kitty in the world



Dusty is gorgeous!!  what pretty eyes 

I love seeing all the beautiful, happy kitties


----------



## didih

There are so many gorgeous cats on here the pictures are just great I love looking at "normal" cats as opposed to my little dumpy darling. Cats just look so dignified (most of the time) even when they are being little monkeys there is this aura of gracefulness around them, unfortunately Milo never looks either graceful or dignified but we love him anyway


----------



## ahertz

I've posted a ton of pictures of my new kitten in other threads, but here's a picture of my older cat Eli. He's very sweet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwww cute photo, ahertz!


----------



## kiki119

didih said:


> There are so many gorgeous cats on here the pictures are just great I love looking at "normal" cats as opposed to my little dumpy darling. Cats just look so dignified (most of the time) even when they are being little monkeys there is this aura of gracefulness around them, unfortunately Milo never looks either graceful or dignified but we love him anyway


 
I think Milo is just precious!!!!! one of a kind 

I  him!


----------



## lucywife

Let me annoy you, guys, a little more 












and this is my favorite of today


----------



## kiki119

lucywife said:


> Let me annoy you, guys, a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my favorite of today


 awwww... so cute!!!! your kitty looks silly... just my kind of kitty!!!!!
I just want to tickle its belly!!!!


----------



## lucywife

*kiki119* Thank you, she is my "little helper"


----------



## Sweetpea83

lucywife, love the new photos!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

All these pics are just so cute!  Love em all!


----------



## didih

lucywife, do you ever find yourself just wondering what is going through her mindshe is gorgeous so graceful looking
 I often find myself just watching Milo wondering what he is thinking I swear sometimes he is just plotting how he can twist me round his paw even more than I already am, other times its a mystery like in the second photo I posted I imagine him wondering what that thing is he is looking at, his leg, because he defiantly gives the impression of not being the brightest button he will very often try to catch his own tail and get really cross when he cant


----------



## lucywife

didih said:


> he will very often try to catch his own tail and get really cross when he cant


 lol that is one of our favorite things to do. She can't catch it, of course, and looks very upset and confused, like "WTH??!"   Other than that, her mind is a not that big of a mistery to me for now (or I'm lying to myself), I think I can read all the emotions on her face because she is still very young and very child-like.


----------



## Echoes

lucywife said:


> Let me annoy you, guys, a little more
> 
> and this is my favorite of today



I love that color.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving the latest pics, *lucywife*.


----------



## lucywife

Thank you, guys, for the compliments  Keep'Em coming (a joke) :shame:
But seriously, this fur ball makes me so happy and positive like nothing else ever had.


----------



## dmitchell15

spoiled_brat said:


> OMG everyone's fur babies are just too adorable!
> 
> I love this picture as well
> 
> I think he's tired


 

This is too cute! LOL!


----------



## dmitchell15

clevercat said:


> So cute -and I love his little sweater!


 

Thank you! Your kitty in your avatar is beautiful. 

Lucywife: you have a beautiful cat! She seems very graceful and like she has a lot of personality. Is is the next top model?


----------



## oonik

Please post more pics ! I love cats but have no idea on how to take care of them so I wun be getting one anytime soon


----------



## dmitchell15

Well, definitely need to start by showing them their litter box/bathroom immediately. Cat pee is one of the worst smells and it is very hard to get rid of. Cats are very clean animals, make sure their bathrooms are cleaned often. Also, get items that are good for the cat to claw on such as clawing posts. Make sure the cat is properly spayed/neutered. Get all vaccines properly done. Cats are pretty easy to take care of because they are usually pretty independent. Meaning, they want attention when they want it. If they don't want attention you will know. I would say read up on cats before you get one...find a local shelter. They have so many wonderful kitties. Also, invest in a good lint brush. LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

Sweetpea83 said:


> Awesome! Finally a cat club thread!!
> 
> Here's my cat, Stanley. He just turned 3 (today!!)..he's an orange tabby..he's also polydactyl meaning he has extra toes on his front two paws. He's a super affectionate cat who loves taking walks outside on a leash...yes like a dog!
> 
> First pic is of him and my SO, second one is of him sporting his tie, third is of him in his rooster hat, and last picture is of SO walking our Stanley around our apartments outside.


 
ADORABLE...& absolutely hysterical!!!  sweetpea, that just too funny!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!!


----------



## oonik

dmitchell15 said:


> Well, definitely need to start by showing them their litter box/bathroom immediately. Cat pee is one of the worst smells and it is very hard to get rid of. Cats are very clean animals, make sure their bathrooms are cleaned often. Also, get items that are good for the cat to claw on such as clawing posts. Make sure the cat is properly spayed/neutered. Get all vaccines properly done. Cats are pretty easy to take care of because they are usually pretty independent. Meaning, they want attention when they want it. If they don't want attention you will know. I would say read up on cats before you get one...find a local shelter. They have so many wonderful kitties. Also, invest in a good lint brush. LOL!



yea i guess i'm so afraid of them peeing everywhere ! plus, hubby and me are both working so i'm not sure if that is gg to be a problem leaving the cat alone in the house all day long. poor kitty !


----------



## dmitchell15

Well, as long as you show them their litter box and clean it about every other day it should be fine. Cats are very smart and very quick learners.


----------



## kiki119

Cats are the easiest pets I have ever had 
like dmitchell said, they are very smart and indepedent if they want to be 

if you are not home, just leave some toy mices around... your kitty would be fine..


----------



## didih

I am in work 4 days out of 5 so Milo is "home alone" he is fine sleeps a lot plays with his toys and stands guard in the window. When I get home I get big cuddles give him his tea and then get more cuddles. Then its playtime, laser chasing chase the shoe lace and "kill" as many cuddly toys as you can before climbing onto my bed for another sleep--thats Milo not me 
Cats are very clean animals so as long as there is a clean litterbox available they will usually use it, cats spend a lot of time asleep and are very independent they are not your cat you are their human


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Yep, they love to sleep. I've never met a cat that suffered from insomnia.


----------



## mymeimei02

^Good to know because I was starting to feel guilty for my cat Stitch having be by himself all day long. Boy when I come home he is all awake and full of energy no wonder he sleeps all day. I was tempted to adopt another kitty just to be a buddy for him.


----------



## Necromancer

^^Hehe. 
Cats don't mind being by themselves as they're solitary animals by nature. They're very adaptable creatures though. My rule of thumb with my cats is whatever suits them is fine by me...and they wouldn't expect any less.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping!*


----------



## 336

Some pics of my little spaz Moymoy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Moymoy is precious!!


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, I like Moymoy. Great pics, *336*.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Here are a few pics of my babies, I have 4!! 

Baxter (who is 13) doing what he does best:







Tucker: my little tomboy, she's such a cutie. She's almost 5.






Annie and Oppy are siblings - 17 months old now but about 7 months in the pictures here (taken the day we brought them home) -Annie is the white one, Oppy is the striped one:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Denim, all your babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Denim, all your babies are gorgeous!!


 

Thanks Sweetpea!!  I scrolled back a few pages and saw the pics you posted a bit ago of yours too....so so cute!!!

I love cats. Aren't they the best?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks! Yes, I agree...I love cats!!


----------



## manke

*Denim*, i love your cats. they are all so gorgeous! please hug them for me.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

manke said:


> *Denim*, i love your cats. they are all so gorgeous! please hug them for me.


 
Awww, thanks manke!  They all love hugs, so I will give them each one from you!!


----------



## Michele26

*DS* you've got a beautiful family of fur babies..and you love hockey...:urock:


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Michele26 said:


> *DS* you've got a beautiful family of fur babies..and you love hockey...:urock:


 
Two of my three favorite things: cats and hockey!!  The only thing missing is the beach!! 

Thanks for your kind words about my kiddos....they are a sweet, if slightly rambunctious, bunch!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

336 said:


> Some pics of my little spaz Moymoy


 
OMG....I just saw these!!! So so cute!!!!


----------



## LV_kitty

Here are some photos of my Teddy. We call him Bear for short. He's a blue bicolor ragdoll...such a sweetie. Always soft and cuddlie!

The last one was a baby photo...I think he was 3-4 months.


----------



## nooch

Awwwwwwwwwww!

My cats need new tPF pictures!  And we have another since I last posted pics of my menagerie!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Wow....Teddy is absolutely gorgeous!   Those eyes...... 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pursemania

Tora - a Bengal . . .


----------



## pursemania

This thread is making me want another kitty!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Teddy is so cute!


----------



## kiki119

everyone's fur babies are sooo cute!
I wish my Hayden will do funny things.. but he doesn't! >_<


----------



## DenimShopaholic

kiki119 said:


> everyone's fur babies are sooo cute!
> I wish my Hayden will do funny things.. but he doesn't! >_<


 
We'll love any kind of pics of Hayden -  playing, eating, sleeping -  we love 'em all!!   (OK, except maybe litter box pics..LOL!)


----------



## Echoes

Dang furballs know when you're not feeling right too, don't they?  Mine's been extra snuggly after my visit to the Dentist yeaterday.


----------



## kiki119

awwww.... OK... here's more of my little Hayden 

he is giving me the evil eyes across the room right now... probably thinking "oh mommy is up to no goo again!"

here is him... hating the sweater that I have made for him...


----------



## DenimShopaholic

kiki119 said:


> awwww.... OK... here's more of my little Hayden
> 
> he is giving me the evil eyes across the room right now... probably thinking "oh mommy is up to no goo again!"
> 
> here is him... hating the sweater that I have made for him...


 
OMG!! He is so gorgeous...I just want to hug him (I'm on my way, it's only about a 5 hour drive!!)


----------



## manke

*kiki119*, your Hayden is so beautiful! and i can't believe you made that sweater--those are some serious skills!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hayden looks so cute in his little sweater!


----------



## mymeimei02

Bumping this thread with a pic of Stitch I just took today.  His eyes are glowing


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Stitch is very handsome!


----------



## mymeimei02

^ Thanks Sweetpea83


----------



## Necromancer

*mymeimei*, I love it when  you post new pics of Stitch, he's such a handsome fellow.
*Kiki*, sleep with one eye open. Hayden may be plotting against you for making him wear that sweater. The fact you posted pics on the Intrawebz of  him wearing it doesn't bode well for you. 
Seriously though, he's a lovely looking cat. I love the pics.


----------



## vuittonamour

these aren't my kittens, they are my boyfriend's outdoor cat's kittens, but they are still so adorable...
















the last one has extremely blue eyes but i couldn't get a good pic. there's 4 of them but the other one looks like the second one without such a white face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwwe, they are so cute, vuittonamour!


----------



## manke

*vuittonamour*, those are adorable!! are you guys going to rehome them?


----------



## wonderwoman9

Here is my big baby!


----------



## kiki119

wonderwoman!!! your baby is so cute!!!  I just want to gives your kitty some smooches!!!!

bored at work today.. doodle time on my iphone! muahaha


----------



## wonderwoman9

Thanks kiki! Your kitty is soooooo cute too!! Our kitty's look similar! Love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Keep the pics coming ladies!


----------



## wonderwoman9

surfing the net and sleeping lol


----------



## wonderwoman9

here are a couple more...you can see her number 3 in a circle good in the black & white pic and i love when they lay with their paws tucked under...looks so funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping*


----------



## Bagspy

^^ Very cute!!  One of my cats looks like yours.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

It's a phone pic so not great quality - but here's Mummy being ironic


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Bagspy

My 3 cats in the tub, Snappy the female black and white, Frodo the male grey and Hiro the male ginger:


----------



## Juda

Stevie Ray my Copper eyed White (CEW) Persian and the love of my life
He is 2 years and 10 months old.
He is not fat but he has an amazing coat factor


----------



## Juda

Q my blue eyed white (BEW) Persian and the  love of my life too
He is 1 year and 5 months old
he is the sweetest cat ever


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beautiful cats, Bagspy & Juda!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wonderwoman9 said:


> here are a couple more...you can see her number 3 in a circle good in the black & white pic and i love when they lay with their paws tucked under...looks so funny!







We call that "Chicken Kitty" pose.. or "cold kitty".


----------



## ILoveMyBug

/\ /\

Both of mine were sitting in that pose at the weekend, very close to each other - they looked like a pair of novelty slippers


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILoveMyBug said:


> /\ /\
> 
> Both of mine were sitting in that pose at the weekend, very close to each other - they looked like a pair of novelty slippers


When they do that I go up to them and kinda hold the back legs you see poking up like "oooh kitty chicken wing! Yummy" and kiss it as they try to roll their eyes as I bother them


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bunnymasseuse said:


> When they do that I go up to them and kinda hold the back legs you see poking up like "oooh kitty chicken wing! Yummy" and kiss it as they try to roll their eyes as I bother them



lol - how cute!
I wish I could do that, but mine are semi-feral


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILoveMyBug said:


> lol - how cute!
> I wish I could do that, but mine are semi-feral


I got ALL of mine as rescues (found outside, one from shelter) that were previously either domestic-then dropped outside or feral but very young.

It took a long time for them to trust me to do certain very private things with them (put my head in their tummy, clean their ears, bathe them) that would require them trusting me to not hurt them.  My oldest will be 10 yrs this month... and it scares me and makes me proud at the same time.


----------



## Michele26

Love seeing all the photos please keep them coming. 

I have a lot more of mine to post, I just have to locate them on my puter. 

OT/ HOW could anyone say they "hate cats!?"  I always feel compelled whenever I hear someone say this to inform them just how great cats are. NO they aren't like dogs, and to know them is to love them. OKay I"m done with my rant.


----------



## eeyore

Juda, I think my heart melted when I saw these pictures. He is so beautiful



Juda said:


> Stevie Ray my Copper eyed White (CEW) Persian and the love of my life
> He is 2 years and 10 months old.
> He is not fat but he has an amazing coat factor


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bunnymasseuse said:


> I got ALL of mine as rescues (found outside, one from shelter) that were previously either domestic-then dropped outside or feral but very young.
> 
> It took a long time for them to trust me to do certain very private things with them (put my head in their tummy, clean their ears, bathe them) that would require them trusting me to not hurt them.  My oldest will be 10 yrs this month... and it scares me and makes me proud at the same time.



Oh don't get me wrong, they've come a long way! When we first got them they just hid in a corner - we actually used a web cam to make sure they were both eating and drinking.
Now one of them is a total attention whore and will fall over anywhere to get her tummy rubbed - I think she'd still be a bit panicky if I put my head too near her though.
The other one you can tickle her belly if you catch her when she's not quite awake


----------



## Juda

Thank you *eeyore *they make my heart melt everyday* 
Stevie Ray* had previous owners who didn't take good care of him.
He was very aggressive when I 1st got him and he would spend most of his time under the bed.
But with a lot of love and patience he changed completely  and  I can't emphasize enough how clever he is.

*Q* is aver sweet cat and he is a purring machine. He likes to kneed on my hair and purr, that's how I fall asleep every night 

Stevie bit me the 1st time I kissed his tummy and that was 8 months after I got him. It took Q only 2 days to let me kiss his tummy.

Who can resist those pink bellies???


----------



## Juda

bunnymasseuse said:


> I got ALL of mine as rescues (found outside, one from shelter) that were previously either domestic-then dropped outside or feral but very young.
> 
> It took a long time for them to trust me to do certain very private things with them (put my head in their tummy, clean their ears, bathe them) that would require them trusting me to not hurt them.  *My oldest will be 10 yrs this month... and it scares me and makes me proud at the same time*.



I totally understand what you mean


----------



## mymeimei02

Here are some recent pics of my Stitch. Aww he has such a hard life.....finding the most comfortable sleeping position


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Second pic of Stitch is precious!


----------



## aaallabama

mymeimei02 said:


> Here are some recent pics of my Stitch. Aww he has such a hard life.....finding the most comfortable sleeping position



_*^^ awe, i  little black cats!!!*_


----------



## lucywife

Here we are today, Contessa is almost six months old (tomorrow).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Stunning cat, lucywife!


----------



## kiki119

^^^lucywife!! so cute!! my boss's daughter just got the same cat... he is about 2 mths now... what a beautiful breed!!!


----------



## kiki119

hayden.. snoozing on our new office chair box... .zZ .zZ .zZ 

in 2 weeks... it will be our 2 year anniversary since we have adopted this sweetie pie... I couldn't believe how fast time has passed.... I couldn't imagine my home without his furry silly self....

I love Hayden's furry paws... lol.. with all his fur sticking between his toes... :lolots:


----------



## kiki119

mymeimei02 said:


> Here are some recent pics of my Stitch. Aww he has such a hard life.....finding the most comfortable sleeping position



so cute!! he must be dreaming about cheezeburgers...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hayden is precious!


----------



## lucywife

kiki119 said:


>


Ohhhhh!!!!


----------



## aaallabama

lucywife said:


> Here we are today, Contessa is almost six months old (tomorrow).



_*^^ so pretty, is she an abby (?)*_


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Oh, don't get me started on cat pics - I have soooo many (both cats and pics!)  For now I'll just share two pics, both are some of my fave pics

First my Aby female Mary with one of her kittens, the photo is 5 years old but I still love it!





This one is a litter of Burmese kittens - there were 8 in that litter! for some reason only 7 of them are visible on the photo and I know they were all in there ... but you know cats, they can make themselves invisible whenever they want to!


----------



## lucywife

aaallabama said:


> _*^^ so pretty, is she an abby (?)*_


 Yes, she is, she's a  birthday girl.artyhat:

*Black_Swarmer *Oh! A queen Mary, no less. How old is she now?


----------



## kiki119

Happy birthday Contessa!!! 

Black_swamer: beautiful kitties!!!!!! so tempted to get a little friend for hayden now! but DH will


----------



## Black_Swarmer

lucywife said:


> *Black_Swarmer *Oh! A queen Mary, no less. How old is she now?


 
A queen she is! She rules this house hard - even if some of the youngsters make a lot of trouble from time to time ... Mary's full name is Camischa's Mary X-mas - she is from our 'Christmas litter' and her siblings are Santa Claws and Pebernød (very small Danish Christmas cookie since Pebernøds head was just the size of such a cookie), she will reach the mature age of 7 years this December 

Happy B-day to your Contessa! - may I ask where you got her (shelter, breeder ...?)


----------



## lucywife

Black_Swarmer said:


> Mary's full name is Camischa's Mary X-mas - she is from our 'Christmas litter' and her siblings are Santa Claws and Pebernød (very small Danish Christmas cookie since Pebernøds head was just the size of such a cookie), she will reach the mature age of 7 years this December
> 
> Happy B-day to your Contessa! - may I ask where you got her (shelter, breeder ...?)


 
Those are cool names!
We got our Carmen Contessa from the breeder.
I plan to spay her (a cat, not the breeder lol), but want to get another aby kitty sometime soon to keep Contessa company.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

lucywife said:


> Those are cool names!
> We got our Carmen Contessa from the breeder.
> I plan to spay her (a cat, not the breeder lol), but want to get another aby kitty sometime soon to keep Contessa company.


 
Thank you - I enjoy finding cute/funny names for our kittens, though I admit that they're not always the perfect calling names so our kitten's new parents sometimes find new names 

You should definitely both spay her and get her a play mate - the sooner the better for both as both spaying and introducing company is a lot easier when the cat is young!

Would you mind telling me which breeder she is from, I know a couple of US breeders, could be fun if she was from one of them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, blackswarmer!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kiki119 said:


> so cute!! he must be dreaming about cheezeburgers...


^ my thoughts exactly! This belongs on ICANHASCHEEZBURGR


----------



## lucywife

Black_Swarmer said:


> Would you mind telling me which breeder she is from, I know a couple of US breeders, could be fun if she was from one of them


I PM-ed you


----------



## lucywife

Here is my baby again  I love her so much!


----------



## peafleut

Here's my fluff child! Gobby, The Dutchnun.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg, Gobby is precious!


----------



## zoesma

OMG gobby is so cute!!!
mary totally looks like a queen and contessa is getting so big!!!


----------



## zoesma

Here are my boys....getting so big....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwe, such sweet photos, zoesma!


----------



## m1nime

So many beautiful furbabies!!!


----------



## Necromancer

*Peafleut*, Gobby has the cutest face ever. How adorable is he?
*Black_Swarmer*, *Lucywife *and* Zoesma*,your kitties are cute too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Camera is acting up at the moment..will try to remember to post updated pics of my orange tabby, Stanley, sometime this week!


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Camera is acting up at the moment..will try to remember to post updated pics of my orange tabby, Stanley, sometime this week!



Make sure you get a nice big close up of his huge paws..


----------



## miyale30

This is my sweet kitty Louis that has been my buddy for over 10 years!  

First, this is Louis being a chickenhead for Halloween.








Kitteh taking a nap.








feeling pretty handsome...








a little grumpy after being woken up


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, Louis is adorable, *miyale*.


----------



## yeliab

*Miyale*, how cute!!  Just adorable!


----------



## alessia70

This is Kit, my baby scottish fold  She is 5 weeks old in the pics


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat has the same chicken hat, miyale! (Louis is very handsome btw!)


----------



## vanessa_karie

alessia70 said:


> This is Kit, my baby scottish fold  She is 5 weeks old in the pics


 
Aww this is super cute! awwwwww......


----------



## zoesma

OMG!!! Kit is super cute!!!


----------



## alessia70

More pics of Kit!


----------



## Bagspy

^Soooo cute......!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart Skip!


----------



## oscarlilytc

alessia70 said:


> This is Kit, my baby scottish fold  She is 5 weeks old in the pics




She is the most GORGEOUS kitten I have ever seen! (Shh - don't tell my cats I said that!!).


----------



## Necromancer

*alessia*, those pics of your kitten are squeeful.


----------



## miyale30

alessia, your kitten is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

alessia70 said:


> More pics of Kit!



OMG I can't take the cuteness!!


----------



## alessia70

Two more then 

Serious look... 






and one yawning (kinda looks photoshopped  )


----------



## pandanoir

this is my little guy. i love him more than anything. hes so cute. im so glad i adopted him. Im allergic to cats but ill put up with it just for him. hes perfect!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oskar looks like my Stanley...what a cutie!!


----------



## pandanoir

thanks, yes stanley is so cute!!


----------



## lucywife

Adorable babies! 
*alessia70* I'm speechless! This tiny furball is the cutest creature I've ever seen! 
*pandanoir*


> this is my little guy


  Yes, he is definitely a little man. What is he like?


----------



## pandanoir

lucywife said:


> Adorable babies!
> *alessia70* I'm speechless! This tiny furball is the cutest creature I've ever seen!
> *pandanoir*  Yes, he is definitely a little man. What is he like?




hes really sweet and playful. he bites and scratches too much though! he purrs a lot. He loves to come rub up on my face in the morning, and throw himself on my foot and purr, especially when he wants food.

he meows and makes cute lil cat noises all day, i wish i knew what he was saying. he likes to be carried and pretty much likes anyone, and isn't afraid of riding in cars! 

hes afraid of dogs, for now!!


----------



## zoesma

oskar looks just like tyler!!! tyler is also very talkative....seems maybe it is a cream tabby type deal because his brother (adopted by my friend) does the same thing!!he also makes a trilling sound all the time esp when he sees me....very cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Tyler!


----------



## zoesma

thanks sweetpea83!!!...he is such a loudmouth too...lol


----------



## vanessa_karie

This is Chloe, a picture of her that I took awhile back.  The story behind this photo was that I went into my room one evening and saw her sitting like this, with her little paw sticking out, she looked so grown up, definitely was a photo opportunity, but she was only 2.  I still have no idea why she has to sit like this! hehehe..


----------



## zoesma

chloe is so cute!!! i love when they sit with their legs stretched all the way out!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chloe is beautiful!


----------



## EasterBunny

This is my cat outside the house sunbathing.






And my mums cat. There both ragdolls and both 1 year old. 






And just one more, because they are so cute together. (even though my mums cat is destoying my room at the moment...)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are so pretty, easterbunny!


----------



## Juda

Love all thepix:
what a beautiful yawning kitten  back at you - LOL 
Love *Oskar* surprised expression 
*Tyler* doesn't look talkative 

The 2 cats together are so cute 
My cat likes to sunbathe too


----------



## zoesma

your ragdolls are so cute!!! love their faces!!
tyler may look quiet but he isnt...lol...esp when hubby is eating a salami sandwich....he is also a beggar!!! he reminds me of part dog and part cat...he is somewhere in between...he even loves peanut butter!!!


----------



## aaallabama

zoesma said:


> Here are my boys....getting so big....



_*^^ they're so cute together*_


----------



## aaallabama

alessia70 said:


> More pics of Kit!


_*^^ awe, she doesn't look real*_


----------



## pandanoir

zoesma said:


> oskar looks just like tyler!!! tyler is also very talkative....seems maybe it is a cream tabby type deal because his brother (adopted by my friend) does the same thing!!he also makes a trilling sound all the time esp when he sees me....very cute!!




awww they are all cousins or something! i love these cats!!


----------



## pandanoir

I LOVE ALL YOUR CATS AND I WANT TO HAVE A CAT PARTY>> ok sorry


----------



## nooch

This is the best thread on tPF.


----------



## mymeimei02

Sorry I couldn't resist. Here is another one of my Stitch


----------



## AAA07

I love  these pics!!!


----------



## kiki119

I want to give chloe lost of kisses!!!


----------



## vanessa_karie

Aww.. I love this thread, love looking at pictures of all your fur babies!

*Zoesma*, *Sweetpea*, *Kiki119* - Thank you for your comments, I will pass on the hugs and kisses to her! And yes, I love it when cats do silly things, Chloe does alot of weird/cute stuff but I am never in time to catch it on the camera! hehehe..


----------



## kiki119

hayden... disapproving my addiction.......


----------



## kiki119

EasterBunny said:


>



awwww


----------



## Necromancer

LOL, *kiki*. Hayden's a cutie.
*mymeimei*, I just wanna give Stitch a nice big sloppy kiss while he's all cuddled up and sleeping like that.
Your Kit looks so sweet, *alessia*.


----------



## LiYaH102

Here is my little baby~Nana~


----------



## LiYaH102

This is Nana's sister, Ruby~
She is so sweet! Will let u do anything to her..

Phone pics~Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Michele26

*LiYaH102*, such sweet babies...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Liyah, they are both so cute!


----------



## zoesma

so cute!! i love the kitty babies!!


----------



## zoesma

i just went upstairs to my bedroom and saw a furry thing in my sons crib,,,,at first i thought it was a stuffed animal but soon realized it was Pirate!! LOL


----------



## lucywife

zoesma said:


> i just went upstairs to my bedroom and saw a furry thing in my sons crib,,,,at first i thought it was a stuffed animal but soon realized it was Pirate!! LOL


  Pirate is your son too! He thinks so.


----------



## Michele26

*Zoesma*, Pirate looks so adorable looking up with his "one" eye...


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart Pirate!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

pirate is raidin the crib...


----------



## xsavagex

My babies are no where near as perfect looking as everyones, but they are gorgeous in their own scruffy way.

THis is bubbles





This is Funky Funky Head (my sister named her when she was 4)






Here's bubbles as a baby - he's in my stepdads hand






And here's bubbles in a trivial pursuit box


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are adorable, xsavagex!


----------



## Michele26

*xsavagex*, I love the pic of Bubble's in the Trivial Pursuit box. My mother has a cat who looks exactly like Funky Funky Head, and she's a riot. Both of your babies are adorable.


----------



## kiki119

the name - funky Funky head...


----------



## xsavagex

Haha thanks guys. they are such characters, bubbles loves boxes and plastic bags, and funky head has awful balance and was the runt of her litter so is tiny even though she's 6. 

*Kiki * - the name is awesome isn't it!! She has some fantastic nicknames i think


----------



## kiki119

xsavagex... I wish I could come up with awesome name like funky funky head! lol... what other last names does she have? 

here is Mr. Hayden... ticked off at his Halloween costume at my halloween get-together...


----------



## Michele26

*kiki119*, Mr. Hayden doesn't look too happy with his hat on. But, he does look very cute, and so do you....


----------



## Juda

*Mr. Hayden*- attitude problem? or you simply don't like to be photographed?
Either way you are very cute (both of you are cute)

*xsavagex* - all our pets are gorgeous and these little imperfections what makes makes them so unique, special and perfect

It is a routine now, i look at the lovely pix in this thread and end up kissing my 2 cats


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol...haha Hayden looks peeved!


----------



## kiki119

Mr. Hayden thinks Halloween is silly... he was having little attitude when all his auntie & uncles came over and being loud..... other time, Hayden is a big fur ball of love

thanks Ladies... you are making both Hayden and I blush


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> xsavagex... I wish I could come up with awesome name like funky funky head! lol... what other last names does she have?
> 
> here is Mr. Hayden... ticked off at his Halloween costume at my halloween get-together...




Hey Kiki119......how old is Mr Hayden?  My cat looks exactly like him =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping*


----------



## Young.Lady

I saw this thread and had to post!! I am in love with all of your kittens!! 

This is Mika ( shes 2yrs old ) going through my bag last week. 


 



Her face coming out of the bag is priceless. She looks pissed.



 



Sorry for the bad quality I took them with my iPhone and the light through the window was lacking lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Mika is gorgeous!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Here are my babiesss... I've just started fostering mommy & 4 kittens 
(although only 3 are shown in this picture, 4th kittie is the fluffiest & 
darkest & cheekiest of the lot! My brother has named him Toto)





Mommy is very nervous, but over the past couple of days, we have been 
bonding & she is gradually becoming alot more calmer - it's very rewarding.
I've named her ''Cleo(patra)'' for her markings. She is beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

thewinglessbird, love the photos!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Thanks, Sweetpea! 

I wish I could keep them all! I'd like to capture a picture of Toto & Cleopatra.


----------



## lorihmatthews

This is a pic I took today of my Persian. Her name is Kitten and as you can see she is probably the most pampered cat on the planet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous persian!


----------



## nooch

TheWinglessBird, they are beautiful!  I have mulled fostering over, but I have seven of my own and I am not sure how it would work out... plus I am not sure I could give them back.  I'm such a bleeding heart, it is awful.

Lori, your cat is beautiful!  She has that "child please, I am the QUEEN" look on her face!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

nooch said:


> TheWinglessBird, they are beautiful! I have mulled fostering over, but I have seven of my own and I am not sure how it would work out... plus I am not sure I could give them back. I'm such a bleeding heart, it is awful.


 
I know! A woman in my area is already interested & suddenly I was thinking ''No, NO! I don't want to give them away!''. Wow, I feel really selfish. I never expected this to be so hard  :cry:

If I lived alone, I would keep a whole family of them! This family. They are just so beautiful & so is the mom. 

BUT I can't, so they WILL need to go to good, loving homes which they all deserve & that is my job to make sure that happens, so atleast I in charge


----------



## Sweetpea83

**Bumping**


----------



## Juda

Beautiful cats everyone - most pix should be posted in the LOL thread.
*TheWinglessBird* -IMO it wouldn't be normal if you didn't feel this way, our pets are precious


----------



## mymeimei02

:bump: with a pic of Stitch all bundled up. Its freezing outside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha....awwwww...Stitch looks comfy!


----------



## miyale30

336 said:


> Some pics of my little spaz Moymoy



Your kitty is so cute! I must admit I am partial to black and whites, I have one too!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Some Christmas kitty pics: (as you can see, they are not at all spoiled.. )


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Denim, they are all so cute!!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Denim, they are all so cute!!!


 
Awww...thanks Sweetpea, all 4 say 'thank you' too.


----------



## Necromancer

*mymeimei*, I love that pic of Stitch all rugged up like a baby.
*miyale*, Moymoy's a cutie. I especially love that first pic. What a cheeky monkey.
*Denim*, I love all your pics too. They're adorable kitties.


----------



## peachy pink

Denim, they are super cute!!


This is my cat - his name is Ole - again, this time in summer ... we miss summer. He def doesn't like the snow, I should try to take a picture when he's like "jumping" because he doesn't want to touch the "white, cold stuff"!


----------



## yeliab

*Denim*, your kitties are soooo sweet!!    Love the one with your kitty sitting next to Snoopy!!  

*Peachy*, your cat is so Cute!  I saw another photo in a different thread and he seems Huge!  I think he was cuddling next to you and seemed awfully Big!!    How Cute is he!


----------



## xsavagex

Nawww everyones kitties are so beautiful!! i want them all


----------



## DenimShopaholic

yeliab said:


> *Denim*, your kitties are soooo sweet!!  Love the one with your kitty sitting next to Snoopy!!
> 
> *Peachy*, your cat is so Cute! I saw another photo in a different thread and he seems Huge! I think he was cuddling next to you and seemed awfully Big!!  How Cute is he!


 
Aww..thanks yeliab...that's my little tomboy....she's always jumping onto something and get into the business...LOL!  She's super sweet though!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

peachy pink said:


> Denim, they are super cute!!
> 
> 
> This is my cat - his name is Ole - again, this time in summer ... we miss summer. He def doesn't like the snow, I should try to take a picture when he's like "jumping" because he doesn't want to touch the "white, cold stuff"!


 
So beautiful...love those eyes!!!


----------



## peachy pink

yeliab: yip, he's sorta big  I'll post some more pics as soon as I take some cute ones. But I love him to death!

demin: oooh thank you, I'll let him know


----------



## eeyore

my little sepia again


----------



## mymeimei02

^ Too cute. I love Sepia coloring.

Here some recent ones of my Stitch.

"Help!I can't get up" :lolots:





"What's you looking at?"


----------



## Sweetpea83

peachy pink- he's very handsome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

eeyore-what a cutie!!
mymei-Stitch looks like he has alot of attitude/character!


----------



## strachulec

I have two cats 

First day with us (august 2009) 





Vader (november 2009)





It was snowing like crazy in Poland and on saturday we took Ebola for a little walk


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are both gorgeous, strachulec!


----------



## strachulec

Thank you, Sweetpea83


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Our little guy was a Pharaoh for Halloween last year:


----------



## Michele26

Chi town Chanel said:


> Our little guy was a Pharaoh for Halloween last year:



*Chi town Chanel*, he looks so funny..Did he keep it on long?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chi town Chanel....omg how precious!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Michele26 said:


> *Chi town Chanel*, he looks so funny..Did he keep it on long?



He kept it on for a little while.  It was hard to get pics though, he kept moving!!!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Chi town Chanel....omg how precious!!!



Thanks!


----------



## lovelysarahg

Here's my cat, Loki. He's a 3 year old Siamese/Persian (or so I'm told - he's definitely got quite a bit of Siamese in there though...a VERY talkative cat) that I adopted in August. I had only had dogs before him, but he has singlehandedly turned me into a "cat person".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loki is a cutie!


----------



## lovelysarahg

Thank you *Sweetpea83*


----------



## Angeltears1945

I think that Milo is perfect. He is beautiful. I trip over my own feet all the time.




didih said:


> I have been "lurking" around the forum for some time now and today found this thread. I have had such a great time looking at all the gorgeous kitties so thought I would share a couple of my little boy, Milo.
> Milo is 4 years old and was born the same day that my dad passed away he was the "runt" of the litter of kittens that a friend of my daughters cat had, I remember the first time I saw him he was walking very strangely but getting around OK everyon called him "gammy leg" because he had this strange gait. At that point he was mine never mind he was a bit odd he had to come and live with us. On his first visit to the vet or his injections the vet asked me if I knew he had had 2 broken legs, turns out both his front legs were broken most likely as he was being born they had healed with the bones overlapping hence the strange gait. The vet was great he said it would have been hard for anyone to tell and by the time he was starting to walk around the bones were already healing. Anyway he has ended up with front legs that are about half the size they should be we always say his front half is a kitten and his back half is a cat. He cant jump high or run very fast because he is also pigeon toed and trips over his own feet, he is scared of everything and a big old softy but he is defiantly my cat he greets me when I come home from work by waving at me through the window, he sleeps on my bed and cries if I leave the room and he cant find me straight away


----------



## Angeltears1945

Guilty Pleasure said:


> Everyones kitties are just adorable!!
> Heres Dusty...the most affectionate kitty in the world


 

My Asher looks just like your furbaby! He is the sweetest of the kitties that allow us to share their home. Does yours chirp? Ash does when he is looking for one of the big cats that change their fur {us} or his kitty brother, Loki.


----------



## Echoes

Not my cat, but I thought some of you might get a kick out of this.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Ah! What a little muffin! I have a question I wonder if anyone knows why this is.  Last summer my girl cat had babies (she was a pregnant stray when we found her and took her in and now she's fixed) and 2 of them my aunte and cousin took.  Recently I went over my aunte's house for a party and the babies (who are over a year now) were running around playing together and they knew who I was, they kept coming over to me and rubbing on me but when I would pet them sometimes they would growl.  They got talking to's, I told them "Hey! Don't you growl at your grandma like that!" And they knew lol.  It was weird though, they wanted to be near me but would also get mad. But what I don't get is, clearly I smelled like my cat, their mama, so why would they growl at me?  Are they mad at their mama? But then why do they, biological brother and sister, get along so well?


----------



## kiki119

It's been a while since I am over here... Hayden wants to say Happy New year everyone & all the kitties here...

1st pic:
Hayden thought his daddy's present was his.....





2nd Pic:
sleepy time


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwwe, Hayden is very handsome!


----------



## Necromancer

LOL@ the cat in a box pic. What is it about cats with boxes and bags?
Happy  New Year to you too, Hayden, you cutie.


----------



## kiki119

awwwwwww


----------



## jujuto

It's my baby cat : Luki


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Luki is soooo cute! I have a soft spot in my heart for orange tabbies! (I have one!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

kiki- is that your kitty? So cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

1.  William and Harry then;
2.  William and Harry now
3.  Audrey


----------



## Straight-Laced

1.  Poppy (excuse nipples please!)
2.  the whole gang together


----------



## Michele26

Straight-Laced said:


> 1.  William and Harry then;
> 2.  William and Harry now
> 3.  Audrey



You have beautiful chubby babies.

That picture of Harry on the kitty house just cracks me up....


----------



## Sweetpea83

straightlaced-loving those pics...they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^Thank you Michele26 and Sweetpea!!
LOL  Poppy is the only really 'chubby' one - she's been an overeater all her life and at almost 14 she still raids the biscuit bowl of the dog next door  *sigh*


----------



## Aprile

Here are my kitties

Frisky- yes he really sleeps like this

















My baby MoMo- she has her own purse. Sorry the pictures are bad took them with cell phone


----------



## Sweetpea83

^*Aprile*-love them both!!


----------



## Echoes

That's great.  My cat will NOT lay on it's back.  If I try to roll her over like that, she'll dig the meat hooks in.

She will roll over and wriggle around scratching her back sometimes, but only for a minute or so.


----------



## miyale30

Aprile, it's so funny that Frisky sleeps that way! How cute!


----------



## Necromancer

*April*, how cute is MoMo? Those pics of Frisky are absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Echoes

Does anybody's indoor cat grow a winter coat and then shed it in the spring?


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Both my cats do.  My boy sheds like CRAZY once the weather gets nicer and my girl always has to get brushed because her fur is much thicker, especially in the winter


----------



## djrr

Everyone's cats are so adorable!!! 

*Aprile* My cat sleeps like that sometimes too! They look so comfy when they lay on their backs sleeping 

*Echoes* Mine does! He gets a pretty thick coat during winter, and he sheds a lot during spring/summer... I can barely wear any dark colored clothing around him. 

Here's my persian boy who will be 2 in march


----------



## Echoes

Hmm, OK.  I just thought it was because mine was born as an outside cat from a line of outside cats. I didn't know if that was something that got bred out after a few generaions.


----------



## NatalieMT

*Straight-Laced* yay another British Blue owner! My Cloud Bear loves to roll on his back just like Poppy there. Anyways here he is, he's not long turned 3.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*djrr*-gorgeous cat..what's his name?
*NatalieMT*-he's precious!


----------



## mymeimei02

Scared Stitch 





Stitch- "Don't do that..."


----------



## kiki119

OMG!! all these new pics!!!

EVERYONE's kitties are such cuties!! I want to give them all kisses!


----------



## Michele26

I love looking at everyones babies..please keep the pictures coming..


----------



## Lady Stardust

My boy (Storm) in his favorite pose


----------



## ivy1026

having cat nips....


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aw! He's like "I am excited!"


----------



## mymeimei02

Lady Stardust said:


> My boy (Storm) in his favorite pose


  Storm looks just like my Stitch.  and yes Stitch does lies on his back like a dog too. Why? IDK I think its funny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stitch and Storm are too cute!

ivy-cute kitty..what is it's name?


----------



## ivy1026

Sweetpea83 said:


> Stitch and Storm are too cute!
> 
> ivy-cute kitty..what is it's name?


 

His name is Nike and he's a big fluffy cat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, love the name..


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Another one of mine


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute pic, ilovemybug!


----------



## kiki119

hahahaha.. so cute!!!! 

My baby Hayden (who looks exactly like Ivy's baby) doesn't like catnip.. he even scares of it... is that normal?! that was about 2 yrs ago... would that change as he get older? (he's 4 now)

here's hayden today in his chair


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hayden looks like he's posing!


----------



## kiki119

^^^ hahaha... maybe he was doing the "zoolander" 

lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> hahahaha.. so cute!!!!
> 
> My baby Hayden (who looks exactly like Ivy's baby) doesn't like catnip.. he even scares of it... is that normal?! that was about 2 yrs ago... would that change as he get older? (he's 4 now)
> 
> here's hayden today in his chair




haha Kiki...Hayden and Nike look like each other a lot.  Nike likes cat nip more when he is younger and he isn't very into it as he grows older.  He is 5 years old now.  So I guess it is normal for Hayden as well.  Here are some more pic of Nike:


----------



## kiki119

OMG.. Nike must be Hayden's long lost brother..... he's adorable!!!!!!!

I think I am gonna head out get some cat nip for Hayden to try again! He's the 1st kitty that I got which doesn't like the nip!


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> OMG.. Nike must be Hayden's long lost brother..... he's adorable!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I am gonna head out get some cat nip for Hayden to try again! He's the 1st kitty that I got which doesn't like the nip!



LOL....that's what I think too.  Is Hayden a tabby?  He looks a bit like a maine coon though.


----------



## kiki119

Ivy: Hayden is a Mutt, we adopted him fm a family who got him in an abandoned litter at side of the road...... so we can't really verified what he really is... but I was once told that he looks like a maine coon... he has all the characteristic of being one - a big gentle giant!


----------



## ivy1026

Lucky Hayden.  He is now in a very loving home.  

Nike is big as well and he is 15 lbs.  I'm putting him on diet.


----------



## kiki119

thanks sweetie!  & a lick from hayden!  OMG I just noticed u r fm Toronto too!!!!!!!

Nike looks perfect to me! I think Nike be possible be part Maine coon too? coz they are big genetically right? More I look at Nike, I just want to squeeze him and give him kisses!!!! such a handsome kitty!

My brother always makes fun of Hayden as his dog (a mini chi) is 1/3 of hayden's weight! 

o ya... here is Hayden last night.... I needed to go to the doc last week as I tripped down the stairs bc of this same sleeping position! ush:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..Hayden is a character! He looks annoyed in that pic!


----------



## LilahBelle

This is my sister's cat Misty (sadly I can't have pets in my apartment), the pics aren't the best quality but she was doing the cutest expressions with her eyes and I only had my iPhone handy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a gorgeous kitty, Lilah!


----------



## ivy1026

LilahBelle said:


> This is my sister's cat Misty (sadly I can't have pets in my apartment), the pics aren't the best quality but she was doing the cutest expressions with her eyes and I only had my iPhone handy.




LilahBelle - Very sweet kitty!


----------



## ivy1026

yes KiKi.....both Nike and Hayden are big fluffy cats.  My DH always laughs at me when I say our cat is a maine coon.  

Falling off the stairs??  Hope you're okay now.


----------



## ivy1026

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Lol..Hayden is a character! He looks annoyed in that pic!




I agreed


----------



## LilahBelle

Thanks guys!


----------



## Necromancer

*kiki*, your Hayden is such a handsome fellow.


----------



## lucywife

Contessa is 9 months old.


----------



## Echoes

Aww, that's cute.  I love that mix of tan or brown, whatever it is.  Reminds me of the cat in the original Disney movie "That Darn Cat".


----------



## kiki119

lol.. thanks guys  - Hayden is annoyed with his mommy & daddy 90% of the time... typical cat lol... (he only loves us when it is dinner time! lol)

Lucywife: your baby got so big now!!! as CUTE as ever!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some of my BH's cat Dart last night after I had to 'violate' him by cleaning up his bum...










He's attempting to un-do my cleaning in this pic....


----------



## lucywife

We've been through a lot in the last two months. Contessa jumped off the balcony (I live on the third floor) and broke her leg. She has a metal plate attached to the bone now and last week's x-ray showed that there is still a little split. Our doctor wants her to have this plate inside for four more weeks, then another x-ray and another surgery  My poor kid...



bunnymasseuse said:


> Some of my BH's cat Dart last night after I had to 'violate' him by cleaning up his bum...


 That's funny


----------



## kiki119

lucywife: oh no... pls give me your baby a little kiss from me & hayden... I am sure everything will be OK!!!!

Bunny: hahaha... so funny! that expression is priceless


----------



## Necromancer

*Bunny*, I love those pics of Dart.


----------



## ivy1026

Nike is acting stupid again...


----------



## ivy1026

Dart is like "what are u looking at?"


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ivy1026 said:


> Dart is like "what are u looking at?"



^I keep thinking his tail is giving me the middle finger ;0


----------



## Necromancer

*ivy*, those pics of Nike made me laugh.


----------



## madamefifi

lucywife said:


> Contessa is 9 months old.


 Gorgeous!! I adore Abbys!!!


----------



## Echoes

> Bunny: hahaha... so funny! that expression is priceless



Yeah, like "You're gonna PAY for this.  When you least expect it.  Just wait."


----------



## madamefifi

OK, are y'all ready? I have 10 cats so this could take a while! First is my 16 year old, Spot, aka Madame Fifi. It is the only downloadable pic I have of her, she's very shy and uncooperative. The next 2 pictures are Zuul and her brother Gozer. They are about 9 years old now.


----------



## madamefifi

This is my beloved Laszlo, or "Poopie" as I like to call him. He is a mama's boy and my special baby. Next is his sister Dolores (2 pics). They are 7. Their sister Mathilda (last pic) passed away 2 years ago:


----------



## madamefifi

These are brothers Clarence (1st 2) and Cosmo (next 2), aka Big C and Little C. They were 2 on July 4th.


----------



## madamefifi

This is Hector, whom we thought was a girl at first and named Gracie. He'll be 1 on March 1st.


----------



## madamefifi

This is our boy Arthur who loves to be picked up and carried around like a baby. He's Hector's and Rufus's brother.


----------



## madamefifi

Last but not least---Rufus, or "Tiny Rufus" as we like to call him, because he is quite small compared to his brothers Arthur and Hector. He's also the cat in my avatar and signature.


----------



## madamefifi

This is Arthur and Tiny Rufus snuggling--so cute!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Beautiful cats! BH will only let me have our 3... but i'd totally get more of them to love if I could!  I have a soft spot for orange tabbies... even tho I've never had one personally.


----------



## mymeimei02

madamefifi said:


> OK, are y'all ready? I have 10 cats so this could take a while! First is my 16 year old, Spot, aka Madame Fifi. It is the only downloadable pic I have of her, she's very shy and uncooperative. The next 2 pictures are Zuul and her brother Gozer. They are about 9 years old now.


I have a soft spot for all black kitties. My first and only cat Stitch whom I rescued 2 years ago is my baby. All you cats are beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, madamefifi!


----------



## ivy1026

madamefifi: All your cats are cute!  Is it hard to take care of 10 cats?


----------



## lucywife

kiki119 said:


> lucywife: oh no... pls give me your baby a little kiss from me & hayden... I am sure everything will be OK!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Necromancer

*madamefifi*, I love the pics of your kitties.


----------



## madamefifi

ivy1026 said:


> madamefifi: All your cats are cute! Is it hard to take care of 10 cats?


 

Nah, it's just time-consuming!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch- too close for comfort


----------



## lucywife

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch- too close for comfort


 
Beautiful kitty!


----------



## smoore

Here are my rotten and spoiled cats.  They were both adopted a few yrs ago...
Molly:





Rocky:





Sleeping together: (they have a love/hate relationship)!


----------



## ivy1026

Sleeping together: (they have a love/hate relationship)!





[/QUOTE]


This is very sweet!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

smoore said:


> (they have a love/hate relationship)!



I am *very* familiar with that statement! They both have beautiful eyes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stitch is a cutie!

smoore, gorgeous kitties!


----------



## madamefifi

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch- too close for comfort


 
This is often the very first thing when I open my eyes! The "where's breakfast?" look! I love it!


----------



## mymeimei02

Are you sick of Stitch already? Sorry could resist another one of my little booger. This is after he got squirted with a water bottle for being naughty.  He is giving me "what did I do?" look.  Awe Stitch I still love ya.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Your kitty looks EXACTLY like my kitty! lol


----------



## Necromancer

LOL. I looooove that closeup of Stitch.


----------



## kiki119

awwww.. stitch is adorable!!!


----------



## MizzKitteh

Well here are my two babies. Hope you like them! I LOVE this thread!! Especially the black kitties!! Those are my favourite!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^awww...  what a cute pair *MizzKitteh*!!


----------



## MizzKitteh

Straight-Laced- Well thank you! I think they are cute too!! They're totally my babies


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart this thread!


----------



## cola262

Wow, these black kitties are on a roll. Although she is living with my parents now (I developed allergies 6 years ago and went the zyrtec route till recently when it got really really bad)  They love her.
Lemme share too:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a sweet picture, cola!


----------



## Echoes

I don't know if I can get a good picture or not.  Mine is a tail wagger.  Sometimes I think I have a dog in cat's fur.  I'll look over at a window sill and all I see is the tail going like one of those cartoon cat clocks.


----------



## MizzKitteh

Cola: Oh she's adorable!!!

Echoes: Try anyways! I'd love to see your kitty cat


----------



## mymeimei02

cola262 said:


> Wow, these black kitties are on a roll. Although she is living with my parents now (I developed allergies 6 years ago and went the zyrtec route till recently when it got really really bad)  They love her.
> Lemme share too:


Awe *cola262* your kitty looks like my Stitch. At least she has a loving home. 

I  this thread and everyone's kitties. Keep them coming or Stitch will take over this thread.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Stitch looks like he just woke up in that pic!


----------



## didih

There are some darling cats out there here are a couple of my baby Milo the one with the "devil" eyes is him on his back under the sofa,he has a habit of going underneath there and shuffling along on his back before poking his head out to see whats happening. The second one is him fast asleep in his igloo by the radiator


----------



## MizzKitteh

mymeimei: Awwww he looks just like my boy! LOVE your cat!!

Didih: Oh how lovely he is!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^didih-gorgeous kitty!


----------



## ivy1026

didih said:


> There are some darling cats out there here are a couple of my baby Milo the one with the "devil" eyes is him on his back under the sofa,he has a habit of going underneath there and shuffling along on his back before poking his head out to see whats happening. The second one is him fast asleep in his igloo by the radiator




They are so cute


----------



## Echoes

Here's my vicious little sabre-toothed monster.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Echoes, what a cutie..what is his/her name?


----------



## didih

Echoes said:


> Here's my vicious little sabre-toothed monster.



How could such a handsome kitty be vicious


----------



## ivy1026

Echoes said:


> Here's my vicious little sabre-toothed monster.




very handsome


----------



## MizzKitteh

Echos: Love her! Gorgeous!!

here is my baby boy by himself lol he's sleeping right now.  Two pictures same kitty


----------



## Echoes

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Echoes, what a cutie..what is his/her name?




Her tPF screen ID is 'Bear"


----------



## MizzKitteh

Echoes: oops my bad well she is is gorgeous


----------



## MizzKitteh

Here's a couple clearer pictures of my baby boy


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Awww, he's so handsome.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^What a cutie, mizzkitteh!


----------



## mymeimei02

Cute kitties *mizzkitteh* yours looks just like my Stitch.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

(Mr Darcy says YES to The Wingless Bird's sample catnip toy) 

So I've recently come out with a new project, a kind of 'Urban Renewel' of creating handmade cuddly catnip toys & blankies out of recycled fabrics, which a handful is donated to my favorite animal rescue center (The Celia Hammond Animal Trust) & other small organizations I believe in. The rest will be available at my sale in March where 50% of the proceeds will be donated once again to the incredible Celia Hammond who never put a healthy animal down.

All are given the excited head of approval by my kittens (& their mom).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh what a cutie, thewinglessbird!


----------



## Necromancer

*thewinglessbird*, Mr Darcy is adorable. He seems to like the toy you made. Kudos to you for your charitable donations too.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Thank you, girls!

& Yes! Toto (Mr Darcy) is a catnip addict - just like his brother & mommy. But this sample was ultimately drooled upon so much by her that the kittens no longer want to get too close to it! (hung it on the radiator to dry *shudders*)


----------



## ivy1026

Mr. Darcy is adorable.


----------



## Odebdo

This is my first kitty...Figaro...she is 7 years old, and is a tuxedo kitty...if you look closely...the markings on her nose is like the outline of a dog profile...we always joke that she was a dog in a previous life who liked chasing cats, so her punishment was to come back as a cat to live the life of being chased! LOL!


----------



## Odebdo

This is our second kitty, Vixen,  and 4th critter...and final critter!  We adopted her after a snowstorm and she ended up starving in my boss's barn and she is declawed...after much searching and ads, we never found her owner (odds are she was dumped) so we took her to the vet and kept her...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Both  are adorable, Odebdo!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe your kitties are so adorable *Odebo* I just have to laugh at Figaro and her dog print on her face.


----------



## MizzKitteh

Thanks *Necromancer* and *Sweetpea* I think he is too!! 

*Mymeimei02*: Aww thank you!! I actually thought of that when I saw pictures of your boy! Maybe they are twins??

Thewinglessbird and Odebo: Love your kitties!!


----------



## litoXpat

I have a 7month old american short hair that i adopted from the mspca when she was about 2months  old. She is my first kitty. 





this is the 3rd day of when we got her





her faveriote sleeping spot...yes its a ripped bag @_@





when she was 4months old...yes the bag is still her fave spot to be in 





the diva 





milo lazying around...she is wearing a hoodie because are house can be cold and she gets colds easily >_<

hope you enjoy the pictures of milo,the love of my life ^_^


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie,litoxpat!


----------



## girliceclimber

Odebdo said:


> This is my first kitty...Figaro...she is 7 years old, and is a tuxedo kitty...if you look closely...the markings on her nose is like the outline of a dog profile...we always joke that she was a dog in a previous life who liked chasing cats, so her punishment was to come back as a cat to live the life of being chased! LOL!



Wow, that dog profile marking is really cool!  I didn't notice it the first time I saw the pic, but now I can't stop seeing it!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

litoXpat said:


> I have a 7month old american short hair that i adopted from the mspca when she was about 2months old. She is my first kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 3rd day of when we got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her faveriote sleeping spot...yes its a ripped bag @_@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when she was 4months old...yes the bag is still her fave spot to be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the diva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milo lazying around...she is wearing a hoodie because are house can be cold and she gets colds easily >_<
> 
> hope you enjoy the pictures of milo,the love of my life ^_^


 
OMG...can't handle the cuteness!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Omg how did you get a t-shirt on your cat?! That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## litoXpat

@DenimShopaholic_ i cant handle her cuteness either....it makes me melt even if she did something naughty_

@LadyStardust they are actually shirts for puppies >_< but she doesnt know that


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I always try to dress up my kitties but they won't have it.  I tried to put a crown on my girl cat for a picture (bc she's named after Princess Grace lol) but she shook it off and chewed on it


----------



## TheWinglessBird

ivy1026 said:


> Mr. Darcy is adorable.


 


MizzKitteh said:


> Thewinglessbird and Odebo: Love your kitties!!


 
Thank you girls!... says Toto/Mr Darcy! Hehe

Cute Kittie, Lito!

My kittens are currently 4 months old now, growing up so fast! So sad... Your first pic reminds me of those days (not so long ago) when I was only fostering them & they were just that little bit ditzier looking! Lol.

Infact...










Here's Toto/Mr.Darcy's brother, Honey.

Well, at the time I thought they were all girls, accept for Toto, the black sheep of the litter - a maine-coonish type of frame, furrball 

Honey was the smallest of the litter & had a slight casualty from being scratched in the eye from one of his other brothers (we presume). I had to clean his little eye every day with cotton wall & apply cream. He was such a tiny little thing, woddeling around with one eye. Honey was originally named Loppy (derived from One-Eyed Lopez lol). We still call him Loppy, but it sounds weird when you have to use it publically at a clinic. I stick to Honey, Honey bunny, Honey bunny baby, Honey bunny boo.. you get the picture! Yeah...

Those daysss... (just before Christmas)


----------



## litoXpat

^lol @ ur kitty. milo actually figured out how to wiggle out the pink shirt in the photo by wiggling under are slightly elevated sofa. she ends up popping out naked @_@ but she seems to be used it...but then we have her put it on cause the house can get cold at night


----------



## litoXpat

@TheWinglessBird omg so cute...and the stripes are gorgeous


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have to contribute to the tiny kitten pics, this is from July 2008 when Spotsy had her babies (all girls except for the one snoozing at the back):


----------



## Odebdo

Love the kitties!!

I actually never noticed my Figaro's dog marking on her nose...someone else did when I showed them a picture...and now I just think it is funny and always see it!


----------



## costarica6

djrr said:


> Everyone's cats are so adorable!!!
> 
> *Aprile* My cat sleeps like that sometimes too! They look so comfy when they lay on their backs sleeping
> 
> *Echoes* Mine does! He gets a pretty thick coat during winter, and he sheds a lot during spring/summer... I can barely wear any dark colored clothing around him.
> 
> Here's my persian boy who will be 2 in march




I'm in love!  He looks so gentle.


----------



## costarica6

alessia70 said:


> More pics of Kit!




Just saw Kit and fell in love!  Any recent pics?


----------



## ivy1026

All the kittens here are so adorable


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart this thread!! All these kitties are soooo cute!!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

heres my kitten... nice to know theres a cat owners club


----------



## Echoes

Too bad they can't stay kittens.


----------



## kiki119

TheWinglessBird said:


>



OMG - my heart stopped when I saw this pic!!!

My dH and I were discussing how my baby, Hayden looked like when he was a kitten... (we didn't know as we adopted him when he was 2 yrs old...)

but I think Hayden would've looked like your baby... your baby makes my heart melted...

So I recently just re-organized my workroom... and now Hayden found his fave spot to chill out - right on my sewing machine... Whenever I am at my desk, he will hang out right beside me on the sewing machine


----------



## ivy1026

Kiki - This is so sweet of Hayden hanging out with you


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Kiki! Hayden reminds me of Honey's _brother_, Toto (or as we like to call, Mr Darcy)!






He has long hair & similar marking. Whispy white hairs from the ears too! Together with Honey, their faces do look alike, so maybe that's why Honey reminds you of Hayden.

It is so lovely of him to keep you company whilst you work. I'm not sure if this is the same for you, but I find it funny how my kittens don't mind the sound of the sewing machine, but can't stand the sound of a hoover!


----------



## ivy1026

This is Nike at 5 months old.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Aaww!! Ivy... & Look at those super long whiskers!


----------



## kiki119

OMG~~~ all the long hair tabbies make my heart melt....


----------



## bnjj

I love this thread.  Everyone's babies are SOOO adorable.  Milo sure is a sweetie.  I think if I tried to stuff my cat (either one) into a hoodie, I'd have no skin left on my forearms!

I have to leave my two kitties for 8 days as I fly out tomorrow for vacation.  I'm sure going to miss them.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My big boy, Storm.  He's like "Ugh, Mommy, go away I am tired!" (he's old, he's always tired lol)


----------



## Echoes

It took me a minute to realize what *juneping*'s avatar was:


----------



## mymeimei02

*Lady Stardust* I have a soft spot for black kitties. Your Storm looks like my Stitch. 

Here we go more pics of my Stitch hope you guys aren't sick of him. Oh Stitch.....

This ball of black fur is Stitch all curled up





"Whoa, not too close...."






"....what's that?!"


----------



## mal

This is Isabella with her dog...

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1043253&stc=1&d=1268105514


----------



## ivy1026

mal said:


> This is Isabella with her dog...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1043253&stc=1&d=1268105514


omg...Isabella is so beautiful and elegant!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Storm looks like he has alot of personality!
Love those new pics of Stitch!
What a cute picture of Isabella w/her friend!


----------



## mal

thanks, *ivy *and *sweetpea*! She is obsessed with the dogs...


----------



## jubanegra

OMG, sooooo many cute cats, but I needed to leave a special comment to Milo.

She reminds me of my Roxy. They have the same kind of face.
A question... does that hoodie opens at the belly? I want so much to buy one for Roxy. She only has a bobble jacket, that's also originaly made for dogs. 



litoXpat said:


> I have a 7month old american short hair that i adopted from the mspca when she was about 2months old. She is my first kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the 3rd day of when we got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her faveriote sleeping spot...yes its a ripped bag @_@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when she was 4months old...yes the bag is still her fave spot to be in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the diva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milo lazying around...she is wearing a hoodie because are house can be cold and she gets colds easily >_<
> 
> hope you enjoy the pictures of milo,the love of my life ^_^


----------



## kmk752

I just love the pics of everyone's babies!!! 

Here is my first cat, a male named Angie, as a kitten




Angie with my female kitty Yuki (I don't have pics of her as a small kitten because I got her at six months). She has gotten more brown and fluffy since this picture. 




My boy being lazy! 




My sweet girl Yuki. She kind of looks like a Ragdoll with Siamese markings.




A more current pic of both of my kitties sitting by the heater. They don't usually sit with each other but if it means being by the heater they will pretend to cuddle.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*kmk752* Angie and Yuki are ADORABLE!!!  Such pretty markings.
I just love the last pic of them head to head by the heater.


----------



## Sweetpea83

kmk752-what gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Michele26

*kmk752,* how adorable! Beautiful markings.


----------



## ivy1026

*KMK752* - I love all your cats!!


----------



## mal

Aw! Milo and Angie and Yuki are so pretty! Angie looks so mad that Yuki is close.
*Straight-Laced*, what up???


----------



## kmk752

thank you everybody! you guys are the sweetest! I just adore my babies so when I scroll through this thread I get so happy knowing that you guys share the same joy with yours!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hey *Mal*!   
Isabella's such a doll!  In a perfect world every dog would have a sweet faced kitty like Isabella for a friend    
(nice avatar by the way   )


----------



## miyale30

Louis is enjoying the Spring sunshine!


----------



## miyale30

kmk752, your kitties are very cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Louis is very handsome!


----------



## kmk752

*miyale30*, Your cat is so adorable! Black and white cats with pink noses are my favorite!


----------



## Necromancer

I am seriously loving all the kitty pics.


----------



## ivy1026

miyale30 said:


> Louis is enjoying the Spring sunshine!


Louis looks so luxurious!


----------



## mal

Straight-Laced said:


> Hey *Mal*!
> Isabella's such a doll!  In a perfect world every dog would have a sweet faced kitty like Isabella for a friend
> (nice avatar by the way   )


Hey! Thanks 
Louis is so freakin gorgeous


----------



## mal

I recently brought home the rocker my Mom used when I was a baby.(my step-mom had it-long story but I was just waiting to get it...)
I told Stella, the black cat right away that sitting under rocking chairs is not safe 
She is just that kind of girl. Stella and Isabella, every day this week :


----------



## bnjj

miyale30 said:


> Louis is enjoying the Spring sunshine!


 
Wow!  He's beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous kitties, mal!


----------



## ivy1026

mal said:


> I recently brought home the rocker my Mom used when I was a baby.(my step-mom had it-long story but I was just waiting to get it...)
> I told Stella, the black cat right away that sitting under rocking chairs is not safe
> She is just that kind of girl. Stella and Isabella, every day this week :


Both Stella and Isabella are super adorable!


----------



## miyale30

Awww, thanks Sweetpea83, kmk752, ivy 1026, mal and bnjj!! I just love my little guy... It was love at first sight when I saw him at the shelter. Now he's been my buddy for over 10 years. I have to thank my fiance for taking such a beautiful picture of the kitty!


----------



## miyale30

mal, you girls are sooo pretty!  I think it's wonderful you have your childhood rocker back and you kitties love it too!!!


----------



## mal

thanks, *sweetpea*, *ivy *and *miyale *
I think I have a crush on *Louis *!


----------



## kmk752

I had to include pics of my sister's cat who I call my "niece" kitty. She is such a sweetheart and we love her so! Her name is Bessie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Bessie is a cutie pie..kinda chubby, no? 

On the last pic..did you guys get the idea from the website ''stuff on my cat''?


----------



## Straight-Laced

lol *kmk752* - Bessie is a feline of substance!  She has a beautiful face and all the pics are great.  

*miyale* Louis is very handsome and he looks kinda charismatic too   

*mal* so cute that your girls have adopted your old rocker as 'theirs'


----------



## ivy1026

kmk752 said:


> I had to include pics of my sister's cat who I call my "niece" kitty. She is such a sweetheart and we love her so! Her name is Bessie.


ooh....look at the belly....so cute!


----------



## kmk752

^^^^^
She is a bit chubby! My sister is absolutely in love with her and it is her first kitty. When my sister adopted her recently, she weighed in at over 21 lbs, and she is slowly losing weight (currently 19 lbs). She is such a nice girl. We did get the idea from stuffonmycat.com. She loves laying on her back with her belly up!


----------



## mal

*Straight-Laced,* I have so many furniture placements in my house that are just for my cats, it's not funny! Two months ago, we rearranged the LR furniture and briefly set one of my light blue velvet chairs in the kitchen... Stella has been on it ever since and she monitors the flow of traffic in and out of the kitchen, trying to grab dog-butt when they pass through 
*kmk*, Bessie is gorgeous! DH and I immediately thought of "stuffonmycat" when we saw the last pic . Silly but so much fun!


----------



## kmk752

*mal* Your kitties are so precious! Isabella looks like a kitten! It is too cute how Stella wants to go underneath the chair. I love how they are both looking right in the camera, posing for the pic. Kitties just love to make furniture their own it is just too cute.


----------



## mal

Ha! Thanks- Issy is 5, a ferocious 6 1/2 pounds of predator hehe


----------



## Sweetpea83

kmk752 said:


> ^^^^^
> She is a bit chubby! My sister is absolutely in love with her and it is her first kitty. When my sister adopted her recently, she weighed in at over 21 lbs, and she is slowly losing weight (currently 19 lbs). She is such a nice girl. We did get the idea from stuffonmycat.com. She loves laying on her back with her belly up!




That's awesome that she's on a diet now..that weight cannot be good for her! Kudos to your sis!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here's a recent pic of my little terror, Stanley. (he's with his daddy)


----------



## Michele26

Stanley looks so regal. Daddy's not-so-bad either.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, thanks Michele!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Aww what a pretty boy! I love how he's sitting like a little king lol


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> Here's a recent pic of my little terror, Stanley. (he's with his daddy)


 
That picture is adorable, Sweetpea...Stanley's just balancing there like it's where he belongs...so cute!


----------



## arireyes

My kitten, He was a stray. Dh found him at our shop and called me.  He was in bad shape, I took him to an emergency vet only to find out he had been burned on all of his feet (they were infected) and he had to be bandaged up for weeks and on antibiotics.  My vet said he was about 5 weeks old at the time.  It was a long ordeal  but now hes part of our family! We love him.
The day after we found him:






And now taking a nap


----------



## Lady Stardust

*arireyes*, what an adorable little nugget! I'm glad you took him in


----------



## mal

Me too!


----------



## Michele26

*arireyes*, he has beautiful markings. 

He's a lucky boy that you saved him and are giving him a forever home.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, poor little baby.  So glad you rescued him.


----------



## ivy1026

arireyes said:


> My kitten, He was a stray. Dh found him at our shop and called me.  He was in bad shape, I took him to an emergency vet only to find out he had been burned on all of his feet (they were infected) and he had to be bandaged up for weeks and on antibiotics.  My vet said he was about 5 weeks old at the time.  It was a long ordeal  but now hes part of our family! We love him.
> The day after we found him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now taking a nap


Poor little kitten.  But he's lucky to be in a very happy family now


----------



## kmk752

*Sweetpea83, *Stanley looks like such a gentleman! I love his collar! 


*arireyes*, so glad to hear the kitten was okay and that you found him! He is so beautiful and looks so content and happy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Michele26 said:


> *arireyes*, he has beautiful markings.
> 
> *He's a lucky boy that you saved him and are giving him a forever home.*




Ita!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys..Stanley is such a character!


----------



## arireyes

Thanks everyone!  Looking through here I think I want him to have a buddy!


----------



## mymeimei02

Recent pics of my Stitch sunbathing. You can see he is really a deep,dark chocolate brown not black.  He is just as sweet with a little bite.


----------



## Michele26

arireyes said:


> Thanks everyone!  Looking through here I think I want him to have a buddy!



That would be great!

I was in Petsmart the other day and they had two beautiful cats up for adoption. It said on one of the cages that his owner didn't want him any more because she had a baby, but she kept the dog! :cry: He was so shy huddled in the corner of the cage. I knew I shouldn't go look to see what cats were up for adoption there - it only depresses me. I have three cats now and four would be just too many.

If you could give another cat a home it would not only benefit you, it would help your cat not feel so lonely when he's home alone.


----------



## Michele26

mymeimei02 said:


> Recent pics of my Stitch sunbathing. You can see he is really a deep,dark chocolate brown not black.  He is just as sweet with a little bite.



Stitch is such a handsome boy!


----------



## ivy1026

*mymeimei02* - Stitch is handsome.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

arireyes said:


> My kitten, He was a stray. Dh found him at our shop and called me. He was in bad shape, I took him to an emergency vet only to find out he had been burned on all of his feet (they were infected) and he had to be bandaged up for weeks and on antibiotics. My vet said he was about 5 weeks old at the time. It was a long ordeal but now hes part of our family! We love him.
> The day after we found him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now taking a nap


 
Bless you for taking in this precious little baby and giving him the love and protection he deserves...you're an angel...and he's adorable!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Michele26 said:


> I have three cats now and four would be just too many.


 
Michele, I have 4 kitties at home and we do just fine...HINT HINT!!  (Well, most of the time... !!)


----------



## Michele26

DenimShopaholic said:


> Michele, I have 4 kitties at home and we do just fine...HINT HINT!!  (Well, most of the time... !!)



DS, yes you are a wonderful mother to them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*arireyes* your kitty's rescue story is very touching.  The pic of the brave little guy with bandaged paws brought a tear to my eye.  So glad he's doing well now  

*sweetpea* Stanley is a handsome boy.  I have a soft spot for ginger cats.

*mymeimei* I love your description of Stitch - sweet with a little bite, like dark chocolate!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Some pics of my boys hanging out together.
Harry (the white one) is 3 years old and William is 13 1/2.
They truly are the odd couple, but best mates all the same.


----------



## Michele26

*Straight-Laced*, they're so cute together.


----------



## ivy1026

*Straight-Laced* - Harry and William are cute.  They seem to enjoy each other company a lot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks straight-laced! Your kitties are too cute!


----------



## girliceclimber

Here are a few of my big guy, Luca.  I put a few of his kitten photos here a few months ago, and it's hilarious how huge and brown he's gotten (he used to be pure white on his body!)


----------



## girliceclimber

Straight-laced, I love the pictures of your cats playing together!  I like how they hang out even though they're such different ages.


----------



## SBellefromSC

.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*girliceclimber* Luca is GORGEOUS!  His coat looks as soft as velvet.

Yup,  William and Harry play together, sleep together and just hang out all the time. Harry insists on it


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thank you *Michele*, *ivy1026* and *sweetpea*


----------



## Necromancer

*Straight-Laced* and *girliceclimbe*r, I love all of your pics.
*arireyes*, the pic of your kitty in bandages makes me sad, the poor little thing. I'm so pleased you adopted him and look at him now, the nap pic is adorable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Luca is gorgeous!


----------



## pukasonqo

i might have posted pics before but...DD took this pic of boo our (usually) not very bright cat but this pic makes her look like she is winking and makes her look very sharp! don't get me wrong, we love her to pieces but she usually has a "lost" expression!


----------



## Necromancer

^ She is so winking at me. What a fun pic.


----------



## mal

Awww, *Straight-Laced *that is just too sweet! And they are so beautiful!!
*girliceclimber*, he is a beauty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

puka-what a cutie!


----------



## crissy11

I want him. Can I have him? 

I think I want another Siamese, he looks like he would do quite nicely. He is gorgeous - how old is he? 



girliceclimber said:


> Here are a few of my big guy, Luca. I put a few of his kitten photos here a few months ago, and it's hilarious how huge and brown he's gotten (he used to be pure white on his body!)


----------



## girliceclimber

crissy11 said:


> I want him. Can I have him?
> 
> I think I want another Siamese, he looks like he would do quite nicely. He is gorgeous - how old is he?



Thanks crissy!  I always love the pics of your beautiful Siamese too!  
Luca's about a year old and is actually a mutt from the pound so I don't know exactly what he is.  He's definitely got the big Siamese personality though: very talkative, social, and extremely high energy.  I don't think I'd ever get another breed of cat.


----------



## girliceclimber

pukasonqo said:


> i might have posted pics before but...DD took this pic of boo our (usually) not very bright cat but this pic makes her look like she is winking and makes her look very sharp! don't get me wrong, we love her to pieces but she usually has a "lost" expression!



I love orange kitties, especially girls!  They're pretty rare, so you're lucky to have such a cutie!


----------



## pukasonqo

thank you!
*necro*, she looks very enabling with that wink!
*girliceclimber*, luca is beautiful,what amazing eyes! i heard that orange females are rare which makes boo very special! funny,always wanted a black cat and always ended with orange ones...


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Michele26 said:


> DS, yes you are a wonderful mother to them.


 
Don't be surprised if a little wriggling and meowing package doesn't end up on your doorstep next week. Our shelter's annual telethon is this Saturday, and I'll be volunteering that day.  I'm sure there will be plenty of cuddly kitties I could fall in love with on your behalf!!


----------



## pukasonqo

another of DD's pics, this is luna reacting to the news of the latest boo disaster or doing a hollywood and trying to avoid having her pic taken.


----------



## Michele26

DenimShopaholic said:


> Don't be surprised if a little wriggling and meowing package doesn't end up on your doorstep next week. Our shelter's annual telethon is this Saturday, and I'll be volunteering that day.  I'm sure there will be plenty of cuddly kitties I could fall in love with on your behalf!!



DS, I hope you find good homes for all of them. Where do you volunteer?


----------



## Necromancer

*puka*, I just love that pic of Luna covering her eyes.


----------



## pukasonqo

thanks *necro*! DD is going to be so happy to hear that people are enjoying her pics!


----------



## girlfriday17

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._417249509125_782279125_5290781_2396358_n.jpg

This is my baby girl Rolo, she's 8 1/2 and she thinks she's people


----------



## girlfriday17

Sorry I had to get IT assistance and it still didn't work


----------



## pukasonqo

she has beautiful eyes *girlfriday17*! what breed is she?


----------



## Necromancer

Rolo's such a pretty girl, *girlfriday.*


----------



## bnjj

Very pretty kitty, girlfriday.

Nice to see a fellow Albertan (there's few around here but not all that many).


----------



## Echoes

_crissy11_, I can't say I recall seeing a silver/grey Siamese before.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pukasonqo said:


> another of DD's pics, this is luna reacting to the news of the latest boo disaster or doing a hollywood and trying to avoid having her pic taken.




So cute!


----------



## girlfriday17

She's a himalayan cross (with a tabby we believe)


----------



## Dancechika24

Here's my baby Lola (Lolita Pucci)! More in my album (link below)


----------



## Dancechika24

P.S.- That vase with the flowers in the last pic was on the floor that night...with all the water on the wood floor!!!


----------



## Michele26

*Dancechika24*, Lola's beautiful. I especially love the Halloween photo.

How old is she now?


----------



## Dancechika24

Thanks Michele26! She hated that outfit soo much as soon as I snapped the pictures, she took it right off lol...it also comes with a dress which looks so cute on her!! 

She's about a year and a half. I got her for New Years 2009 and she was about 2 months then.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is gorgeous!


----------



## Michele26

Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks Michele26! She hated that outfit soo much as soon as I snapped the pictures, she took it right off lol...it also comes with a dress which looks so cute on her!!
> 
> She's about a year and a half. I got her for New Years 2009 and she was about 2 months then.



Did you manage to get a picture of her with the dress on? OMG that must be so precious.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Michele26 said:


> DS, I hope you find good homes for all of them. Where do you volunteer?


 
Hi Michele - www.thinkingoutsidethecage.org


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Dancechika* Lola is such a doll!!!  Love the pic of her looking out at the snow   

*girlfriday* Rolo is very beautiful (please post more pics of her!!)


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Okay, picture overload!...

My gorgeous furr babies are getting quite large now. They are 5-6 months old & have just recently been let out to run wilddd & freee & they are lovin' it!

So here's an update on Toto (Mr Darcy), my long haired maine coon-like eskimo kitten!






















Toto has turned out to be so much more than we expected, when I took the family of mom & 4 kittens in to foster, Winter 09. He was the black sheep & loner of the group. Didn't want to be touched & was ever so gentle. I suspected him to be the only male of the group too, as they were all so pretty. I had to keep him & my mom formed an attachment to the smallest of the litter, Honey from the start (he had an injured eye at the time & had to nurse him). I also kept Cleo, who I feared would never be rehomed because she was so frightened & temperamental, but I was patient.

Toto has the characteristics of a dog. He rolls on his back instantly to us & has an awful lot to say! He runs around the garden vigorously, snuffing at everything, digging & ultimately skidding back into the house with muddy paws!! (oh, that coat...) It's a good thing he & his brother are crazy about water & love their baths!

Never seen, heard of, or owned a kittie like him.

Honey,






Loves to be center of attention - Spoiled rotten!









& poor little Cleo... I love her to bits.

She's a great mom & I rely on her to bring the cheeky pair back home & not to wander far. They all look out for one another & I love that.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Aww look at their little baby faces!   My girl is 2 and still has the baby look I hope she never loses it!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Lady Stardust, I know what you mean! I've never owned male cats so was especially worried about them losing their looks & turning into big fat tom cats! We had to have them neatured as soon as possible, it seemed a shame if they had ever lost their baby faces 

But your girl is 2 years, so very well developed - I'm sure she'll stay pretty!


----------



## madamefifi

Life at my house...too many cats!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*madamefifi* lol too, too cute!!!  

*TheWinglessBird* you have a beautiful family of tiger cats.  My boy cats are keen gardeners like Toto (the girls prefer to sunbake)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Toto is precious!!

madamefifi-sweet photo!


----------



## merekat703

This is my baby Raven, hes almost 2 and wild!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..what a cute pic, merekat!


----------



## merekat703

This is my 12 year old Hymalayan/persian Meesha! The sweetest thing in the world


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## ivy1026

all cats here are cute


----------



## mymeimei02

Dancechika24 said:


> Here's my baby Lola (Lolita Pucci)! More in my album (link below)


Lola is so beautiful I love the one where she is looking out the window.


----------



## ivy1026

Lola is gorgeous!


----------



## ivy1026

Just finished a yummy dinner....


----------



## Michele26

*ivy1026*, I love the tongue sticking out.


----------



## pukasonqo

great pics everyone! all cats look beautiful and so healthy!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Sweetpea83 said:


> Toto is precious!!


 
He's a handsome fella indeed!

Thank you


----------



## Dancechika24

merekat703 said:


> This is my 12 year old Hymalayan/persian Meesha! The sweetest thing in the world


 
SOOOO adorable!


----------



## Dancechika24

Michele26 said:


> Did you manage to get a picture of her with the dress on? OMG that must be so precious.


Yep...LOL..she looks sooo funny and adorable!!


----------



## Michele26

*Dancechika24*, she is so precious.


----------



## merekat703

Dancechika24- What do you use to keep Lolas eyes so clean? I got my baby last year from a relative who had her and the liquid they gave me seems to upset her so I don't what to use it, she acts like it hurts and runs away so I have stopped. I try with warm water but she gets scared.


----------



## Miss Kris

Hi!  Thought I would share pics of my 2 girls.. Butters and Rhee Rhee!  Butters is a 2 year old Seal Point Himalayan and can be seen in my avatar.  Rhee Rhee is a 7 mth old Silver Chinchilla Persian and can be seen below (she's sticking out her tongue!)!






Not as good of quality (from the Blackberry):






And, Butters!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^miss kris-both are gorgeous!


----------



## ivy1026

Butters and Rhee Rhee are gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Kris

Thank you both!!  They are my little "angel" furbabies!!!


----------



## missD

THEN





NOW















My cat KUMQUAT!


----------



## Michele26

Aww! Kumquat's beautiful!


----------



## missD

Thanks! ^ 







He's my little boy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie, missD!!


----------



## Echoes

They're so cool when they're little balls of fluff that can sit in your hand.


----------



## ivy1026

missD said:


> Thanks! ^
> 
> hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs177.snc3/20476_466176165645_575065645_10988070_1268883_n.jpg
> 
> He's my little boy...




pretty boy!


----------



## kiki119

TheWinglessBird said:


> .



oh... Mr. Darcy~~~


----------



## kiki119

from Hayden


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> from Hayden



Kiki119 - Thanks from Nike.  Haven't seen Hayden for a while....is he doing good?


----------



## Sweetpea83

kiki-he's so handsome!


----------



## kiki119

Hayden is good  I was away on vacation for 2 weeks and he was home with DH.. so hadn't had a chance to take pics of him
I will post some pics soon~


----------



## Dancechika24

merekat703 said:


> Dancechika24- What do you use to keep Lolas eyes so clean? I got my baby last year from a relative who had her and the liquid they gave me seems to upset her so I don't what to use it, she acts like it hurts and runs away so I have stopped. I try with warm water but she gets scared.


 
I use something I bought from the pet store that I thought would work and I guess it does. I dip a Q-Tip into it and slowly rub by the eyes careul as not to get in the eyes. Lola is used to it by now so she sometimes grunts or tries to run away but she doesn't mind. Its called: Four Paws-Crystal Eye Tear Stain Remover (it was $4.99 where I bought it). Hope this helps.


----------



## Dancechika24

Miss Kris said:


> Hi! Thought I would share pics of my 2 girls.. Butters and Rhee Rhee! Butters is a 2 year old Seal Point Himalayan and can be seen in my avatar. Rhee Rhee is a 7 mth old Silver Chinchilla Persian and can be seen below (she's sticking out her tongue!)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good of quality (from the Blackberry):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Butters!


 
Soooo beautiful!!!! Wow!


----------



## Dancechika24

missD said:


> THEN
> hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs114.snc1/4837_214700870645_575065645_7265955_7772829_n.jpg
> 
> NOW
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs425.ash1/23540_10150159799340646_575065645_11673233_1567596_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs379.snc3/24220_10150164168390646_575065645_11787824_4209894_n.jpg
> 
> hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs379.snc3/24220_10150161460475646_575065645_11711743_1505012_n.jpg
> 
> My cat KUMQUAT!


 
Such a cute baby pic...! And where do you live? I wanna live there too! Gorgeous view from window!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

My little babies are 6 months old now!

Here's Honey when I first took him in (originally to foster along with mom &
litter of 4) & he was 4 weeks old. We thought they were all shes - except for
Toto, who was the maine coonish, long haired, black sheep of the lot!

Recap:







Today was a beautiful day & they were all enjoying the weather.






Here's mom, Cleo (Cleopatra)






& I couldn't keep up with Toto (Mr Darcy) & his super fluffed up tail, imitating an over-excited, playful puppy. So, here he is on a gloomier day...

I couldn't leave him out.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

kiki119 said:


> oh... Mr. Darcy~~~


 
hehehe


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Hayden is a very handsome fella indeed! & MissD, your kittie is GORGEOUSSSS! Before I got kitties, I really wanted to have a grey one!


----------



## missD

Thanks so much!


----------



## missD

Dancechika24 said:


> Such a cute baby pic...! And where do you live? I wanna live there too! Gorgeous view from window!


 
Thanks!

I live in downtown Chicago, that pic was from the apartment we lived in a year ago, the neighborhood's called the Gold Coast!


----------



## kiki119

I had just recently taken up photography (exactly 1.5 week ago)... still trying to get to know how to work the camera... Hayden has been my model and helping me along the way~


----------



## kiki119

TheWinglessBird said:


> hehehe



Mr. Darcy markings are so striking~


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> I had just recently taken up photography (exactly 1.5 week ago)... still trying to get to know how to work the camera... Hayden has been my model and helping me along the way~



wow...Hayden is so handsome in this pic.  I can never take a good close up pic of my Nike.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hayden makes an excellent cat model!


----------



## Necromancer

I love everyone's kitties. Seriously, they're all gorgeous.


----------



## kiki119

Thanks Ivy & Sweetpea

Well... Hayden gets into the mood to sit still FOR HOURS whenever he finds a sweet comfy spots... .. whenever I see him in that mood, I will always go snatch my camera~ haha


----------



## kiki119

Hayden is enjoying some wonderful spring weather in Toronto


----------



## Sweetpea83

^You should get that picture of Hayden framed!


----------



## ivy1026

Hayden is very photogenic!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Hayden reminds me of my Toto/Mr Darcy in that picture! I think it's the angle/the eyes.











I liked the original pose, before I got hold of my camera - they had their paws in eachothers eyes/faces. Lol!... too bad...


----------



## ivy1026

TheWinglessBird said:


> Hayden reminds me of my Toto/Mr Darcy in that picture! I think it's the angle/the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the original pose, before I got hold of my camera - they had their paws in eachothers eyes/faces. Lol!... too bad...




This is sweet


----------



## ivy1026

Nike taking an afternoon nap....


----------



## kiki119

WINGLESS: they are like playing that Mirror game in Drama class


----------



## kiki119

AWWWW... Nike must be having some sweet dreams~~

Wingless & Ivy, we can start a brown tabby club... lol


----------



## ivy1026

haha...brown tabby club...I like this idea!


----------



## kiki119

^^ better yet - Brown Tabby Toronto Club.. I think all 3 of us r from Toronto


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> ^^ better yet - Brown Tabby Toronto Club.. I think all 3 of us r from Toronto




LOL...they can have a TPF meet as well.....


----------



## TheWinglessBird

hehehe  
We're all from Toronto! How crazy is that!


----------



## kiki119

just want to give this a :bump:

here is Hayden again... getting ready to bed


----------



## Straight-Laced

Great pic *kiki*!!!

On behalf of all long-hairs NOT from Toronto  , here's Harry in the back garden (it's a jungle  )
I'm afraid DH has been at him again with the hairdressing scissors


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What a pretty boy!


----------



## lisarx8

This is my Siberian cat, Heidi.
















She's such a sweetie, and true to her breed, she acts more like a dog than a cat. Albeit a very well behaved dog-cat.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thank you *Lady Stardust* 

*lisarx* Heidi is a genuine beauty!!! Love her 'eyeliner' and the markings on her face.
I know nothing about Siberians, but a well behaved cat who looks like Heidi would be a joy to live with.


----------



## kiki119

Straight-Laced said:


> Great pic *kiki*!!!
> 
> On behalf of all long-hairs NOT from Toronto , here's Harry in the back garden (it's a jungle )
> I'm afraid DH has been at him again with the hairdressing scissors


 
thanks 

OMG GOODNESS~ Harry is sooo sooo handsome!!!!


----------



## kiki119

lisarx8 said:


> This is my Siberian cat, Heidi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's such a sweetie, and true to her breed, she acts more like a dog than a cat. Albeit a very well behaved dog-cat.


 

LOVE LOVE LOVE this shot... she's Heidi Klum of Cats... a SUPER MODEL~


----------



## ivy1026

lisarx8 said:


> This is my Siberian cat, Heidi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's such a sweetie, and true to her breed, she acts more like a dog than a cat. Albeit a very well behaved dog-cat.




Heidi is so beautiful!


----------



## ivy1026

Straight-Laced said:


> Great pic *kiki*!!!
> 
> On behalf of all long-hairs NOT from Toronto  , here's Harry in the back garden (it's a jungle  )
> I'm afraid DH has been at him again with the hairdressing scissors



*Straight-Laced*- Harry is handsome!


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> just want to give this a :bump:
> 
> here is Hayden again... getting ready to bed




Good job Kiki.  This is a nice shot of Hayden.


----------



## lisarx8

kiki119 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this shot... she's Heidi Klum of Cats... a SUPER MODEL~


:lolots:

Too funny! That made my day.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

lisarx8 said:


> This is my Siberian cat, Heidi.
> 
> 
> She's such a sweetie, and true to her breed, she acts more like a dog than a cat. Albeit a very well behaved dog-cat.


 
I can completely understand this!! My 7 month old kitten Toto/Mr Darcy, long-haired Maine-coon - like but prettier  (-more like yours, with the controlled hair). He goes mental when he's let out into the garden. The way he plays is just not normal, it's not cat-like. & with his huge bushy tail & bird-like feather texture. He's really talkative & rolls over at your feet _always_. My other other kitten, his brother, has short hair & although he's  cheeky, lively & loves his tummy rubbed, they're just not the same.

I think it's fantastic! I could never own a dog & there's just alot of qualities about them I don't like, that wouldn't suit me. Toto is the alternative option 

Today


----------



## lisarx8

TheWinglessBird said:


> I can completely understand this!! My 7 month old kitten Toto/Mr Darcy, long-haired Maine-coon - like but prettier  (-more like yours, with the controlled hair). He goes mental when he's let out into the garden. The way he plays is just not normal, it's not cat-like. & with his huge bushy tail & bird-like feather texture. He's really talkative & rolls over at your feet _always_. My other other kitten, his brother, has short hair & although he's  cheeky, lively & loves his tummy rubbed, they're just not the same.
> 
> I think it's fantastic! I could never own a dog & there's just alot of qualities about them I don't like, that wouldn't suit me. Toto is the alternative option
> 
> Today




What a beautiful cat! I've always wanted a Maine coon, but hubby and I decided to compromise and got a Siberian cat instead. 

Our cat Heidi is quite the eccentric cat. She happily greets guests with her chirp, unique purr, and head hugs(that's what I call it when she slams her head against my face). She happily follows me around the garden like a puppy and even swims in our pool when the weather's nice. Very weird, but totally cool. 

She's also HUGE! Her pictures maybe very deceptive. She may look like your average sized kitty, but she weighs 14lbs.


----------



## kiki119

thanks Ivy 

wingless: is that toto or mr. darcy's picture? 

here is another one of hayden... I am currently converting into a two "cats" house hold...

this is what happend when I tried to introduce my Miu Miu cat to Hayden.






conclusion... he is not impressed...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol he's like "Hmm...I will eat it"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous kitties, ladies!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ lol he's like "Hmm...I will eat it"


 
Lol!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

All those pics make me hug my kitty


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little lady sitting next to me.  She has to be near me at all times and lately we've had our foot-rest next to a chair in the living room so it's perfect for her to sit next to me lol.  I call it her Princess Chair


----------



## Michele26

^^She's so pretty.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Thanks


----------



## kiki119

Lady Stardust: awww.. such a sweet girl!! I wanna give her a big squishy hug!


----------



## ivy1026

Lady Stardust said:


> My little lady sitting next to me.  She has to be near me at all times and lately we've had our foot-rest next to a chair in the living room so it's perfect for her to sit next to me lol.  I call it her Princess Chair



Very sweet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust-I absolutely love your cat..she's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thank you guys


----------



## ivy1026

Here is Nike again.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## kiki119

aawwww nike!!!!


----------



## Chromatopelma

TheWinglessBird said:


> I can completely understand this!! My 7 month old kitten Toto/Mr Darcy, long-haired Maine-coon - like but prettier  (-more like yours, with the controlled hair). He goes mental when he's let out into the garden. The way he plays is just not normal, it's not cat-like. & with his huge bushy tail & bird-like feather texture. He's really talkative & rolls over at your feet _always_. My other other kitten, his brother, has short hair & although he's  cheeky, lively & loves his tummy rubbed, they're just not the same.
> 
> I think it's fantastic! I could never own a dog & there's just alot of qualities about them I don't like, that wouldn't suit me. Toto is the alternative option
> 
> Today



What a beautiful coat he has! He looks all lovely, silky and glossy 

Everyone has such cute kitties. I will have to post some pics of mine at some point.


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is a recent pic of my Stitch. He was being silly wanting me to rub his belly like a dog.


----------



## ivy1026

haha...funny pose


----------



## kiki119

awww.. I miss stitch!!!!


here's hayden today... "cookie" time!


----------



## ivy1026

Hayden is gorgeous as always.....kisses from me and Nike


----------



## djrr

*Lady Stardust* your cat is adorable! i love her pose!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Thank you! lol she's very much a little lady she loves to pose and be girly lol.  She's extremely clumsy though!  It's funny because her middle name is Grace (after Grace Kelly) and she's really quite grace-less


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's another of the love bucket.  She keeps sleeping on her toy today I don't know what that's about lol certain days she treats it like a baby I guess today it's hot and she's trying to cool it off? lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pic of Hayden! 

Lady Stardust-my cat does the same thing, lol!


----------



## bagsforme

My cat lounges like this on the couch a lot when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^bagsforme-lol..too cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*bagsforme*, what a puffball!!!


----------



## ivy1026

bagsforme said:


> My cat lounges like this on the couch a lot when I'm on the computer.


 
Very luxurious looking cat.....is it a he or she?


----------



## Dancechika24

bagsforme said:


> My cat lounges like this on the couch a lot when I'm on the computer.


 
 OMG what a cutie! Looks just like my Lola! She sits like that sometimes too and im always like..."Sit like a lady!" LOL


----------



## TheWinglessBird

My kittens are growing up soo fast... He's an update of Honey (the shorter haired)









He is alwayssssss hogging the laptop...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Honey is a cutie pie!!


----------



## ivy1026

Honey is so sweet


----------



## Eimii

*bagsforme* awwww!
Here's my babies, Tinkerbelle and Twinkle! (awful names I know ha..)
Tinkerbelle's face looks SO messed up here ha




Standing on her sister 




Twinkle a little older


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Eimii-your babies are precious!


----------



## luxe K

Oh my goodness... Honey is so adorable! And wow... Tinkerbell and Twinkle? Cute names and even cuter kitties! I love calico coloring!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Tinkerbelle and Twinkle are so pretty!  Tiny little puffy puffs!


----------



## oranGetRee

meet my new babe, Juiz!
she's a 4.5 month old ragamuffin. When we got her, she was still unable to jump much but she managed to jump up to our sofa today. she's really growing up fast.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

^ Aaww, so sweet!

Thanks, luxe, Ivy & Sweetpea! Honey will really appreciate the compliments 

I'll put a picture up of Mr Darcy/Toto later, my little fluffy snuffler. I can't put up 1 without the other!


----------



## jen_sparro

Here are mine: Stormy (passed away Dec last year, brain tumor) was my baby. I still look for him when I come down the stairs in the morning.





Our 'new' cat, Baby (she's pre-loved ). She's a 9yr old Turkish Van we adopted. Completely neurotic and still getting used to belonging to a huge family (she belonged to an old lady). My youngest sister adores her.




Apologies for the huge picture of Stormy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Juiz-is gorgeous!

jen_sparro-sorry to hear about Stormy!  Baby is very pretty!


----------



## jen_sparro

Thanks Sweetpea, that picture was taken before we had Stormy put to sleep, so he wasn't at his best (he had lost so much weight). We joke Baby is our 'designer' cat... I swear she is what Naomi Campbell would be like as a cat


----------



## xostephie

So...not my kitties, but my sister just found some orphaned kitties behind her house, and she and dbf have taken them in, and she took the cutest pictures, and I just had to share!!! The first two pics are of Magellan, aka, the adorable explorer! You can see the puppy my sister and I share, Elijah, in the second pick just checking her out The third pick is Mala, who my sister has nicknamed "the ninja warrior", haha. The orange and white is Marmalade, the only boy, and the last one is my personal favorite, Crybaby (how adorable is she?! Her cries were so loud that's how they found them! All she does is cry, haha) 

Cross your fingers! Crybaby and Mala are having a few little problems (Crybaby is having problems with her back legs, but the vet thinks its a pinched nerve, and poor Mala is a little "dazed", but the vet thinks she might've bumped her head. )


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Awww tiny tummy nuggets!  I miss when my cat had babies they're so much fun.  Until they start eating wires then not so much lol


----------



## ivy1026

The kittens are adorable.  Hope they will all get well soon and enjoy their new loving home


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kittens..hope they get better soon!


----------



## Michele26

Awww, I love when they're young..

Wonder where the mama is? I hope she's not looking for them.


----------



## xostephie

They were found dropped off in a box (someone just left them there), so i dunno what happened to the mother.


----------



## Michele26

xostephie said:


> They were found dropped off in a box (someone just left them there), so i dunno what happened to the mother.



They're very lucky furbabies your sister found them.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Those are some wonderful photos, xostephie! They are absolutely precious. 'Marmalade' really does look like a 'Marmalade' - it's as if I just scooped this sweet thing straight out of a jar! I hope Crybaby is doing well & everything works out okay.

Ohh, I had soo much fun fostering a litter of 4 with mom last year ( in the Fall) - I ended up adopting the mom & two of her kittens. They are the most precious things in the world to me. Sadly, they grow up so fast! To think that only 6/7 months ago they were the same size as yours!

Well done for taking them in - you are an angel!


----------



## mymeimei02

LOL this is what I caught Stitch doing after a day of shopping. 







Here he is showing off his big belly.  I think he needs to go on a diet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute pics of Stitch!


----------



## xostephie

TheWinglessBird said:


> Those are some wonderful photos, xostephie! They are absolutely precious. 'Marmalade' really does look like a 'Marmalade' - it's as if I just scooped this sweet thing straight out of a jar! I hope Crybaby is doing well & everything works out okay.
> 
> Ohh, I had soo much fun fostering a litter of 4 with mom last year ( in the Fall) - I ended up adopting the mom & two of her kittens. They are the most precious things in the world to me. Sadly, they grow up so fast! To think that only 6/7 months ago they were the same size as yours!
> 
> Well done for taking them in - you are an angel!



Ekk!!! I just caught my awful typos above-I love how i spelled pic 'pick', haha. repeatedly! That's what I get for typing while sleepy. 

Yes, they are absolutely adorable!!! They plan on adopting out most of them (I told her I really want crybaby, but she wants her too! Haha.) as they already have like a 13 year old cat, and a dog, but they're thinking crybaby stays. I'm definitely contemplating adopting one, but I can't decide which!!! I loveeee Magellan and Mala, but Marmalade is just too cute! He's the resident little piggy too, just eats all day, haha)


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, lol!   Kitties love bags, Storm always likes to sit inside the water bottle package once enough of them are gone lol


----------



## TheWinglessBird

xostephie said:


> Ekk!!! I just caught my awful typos above-I love how i spelled pic 'pick', haha. repeatedly! That's what I get for typing while sleepy.
> 
> Yes, they are absolutely adorable!!! They plan on adopting out most of them (I told her I really want crybaby, but she wants her too! Haha.) as they already have like a 13 year old cat, and a dog, but they're thinking crybaby stays. I'm definitely contemplating adopting one, but I can't decide which!!! I loveeee Magellan and Mala, but Marmalade is just too cute! He's the resident little piggy too, just eats all day, haha)


 
You could put them up for adoption in pairs, naw? One little kitten can get lonely without another little kitten friend! I love watching my kittens play together, they follow eachother everywhere. They shnuggle & playfight, jumping around the garden & pouncing eachother. I'm really glad our shelter encourages kittens be given in pairs.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Peekaboo!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous kitty, thewinglessbird!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

TheWinglessBird said:


> Peekaboo!


 
That face......


----------



## Lady Stardust

*TheWinglessBird*, what a cutie!  My girl always does that little head tilt too lol


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Aaww Funnily enough, they are both boys, only everyone presumes Honey (below) is a girl! My brother hates it. He hates my mother & I calling him a she, but he's a very girly boy... somehow. Lol!

Thank you for the compliments! ... They totally know it.

Took a trip today for a check up at the vets! Here they are in the car...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My boy and girl being friendly after a whole day of fighting lol






They both look super fat here but it's the angle they aren't really that tubby lol


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Aaww, that's lovely! They are hanging out together! My two kittens are soo close & I really love that they are. Their mother has turned against them now - she's become territorial & I guess that's due to the kittens being male - she feels threatened & is very jealous. I plan to invest in an anxiety-relief diffuser, hoping it works!

BTW, your kittie on the right has very unusual color/marking!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Yeah we say that too, when I go to the vet I don't know what color to pout down for her lol.  She's part tabby but it's a very very orange tabby.  One of her legs is split right down the middle with half tabby half gray lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's a pic of her 2 tone arm I mentioned lol I love it it's so weird


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust-they are precious!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

That is so funny!!

If you put grey & ginger, I'm sure they'd be able to spot her straight away!...Aaw, how cute.


----------



## allicatexp

Here is Wesley sunning himself on a bright Friday afternoon.  (His life is so tough.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wesley is so handsome..my Stanley does the same thing..he loves sunbathing!


----------



## Echoes

I don't know why, but my cat has her kitten mode turned on today.  Been running and jumping, playing, wrestling with me, chewing on my hand.  Crazy thing's having a blast today.  WAY out of normal.


----------



## gwendolen

Love this pic of my cat


----------



## Sweetpea83

^gwen-pretty cat!


----------



## kbabe342

love love love these pics


----------



## Lady Stardust

TheWinglessBird said:


> If you put grey & ginger, I'm sure they'd be able to spot her straight away!


  I should put ginger that's a good idea thanks! lol I usally put gray and orange but ginger fits much better.  It looks a little blonde now cause she's shedding for summer my mom and I joke that she's dying her hair when we're not watching


----------



## gwendolen

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^gwen-pretty cat!


Thanks


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Lady Stardust said:


> I should put ginger that's a good idea thanks! lol I usally put gray and orange but ginger fits much better. It looks a little blonde now cause she's shedding for summer my mom and I joke that she's dying her hair when we're not watching


 
She's a strawberry blonde  lol!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

More snuggles with Toto & Honey... hehe. I love how they love eachother. 
One of them will go over the other when they are sleeping or laying down & then start nibbling eachothers necks & cleaning one another.

It is definetly better to have a pair of kittens! -proof that kitties like kittie attention some times (mine do this every day)...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww snuggly babies!  Kitties love snuggling together, mine used to do that too when we had them:





"Sister you are warm"  "Brother you are warm!" lol


----------



## TeachingTots

Here's one of our cats...got to find a baby one for our other!


----------



## Michele26

I love how Maggie is hugging the bear.  So cute.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Here's Nelly...I've had her for almost two years.  Not sure if you'll be able to tell in the pics or not, but she has two different colored eyes.  Best behaved cat ever, but a bit noisy!


----------



## Michele26

Nelly's pretty, and you can see the color of her eyes. She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## bnjj

I love odd-eyed cats.


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is one of my favorite threads!  Keep the pictures coming, ladies!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Nelly is an absolute sweetheart...except she is SO talkative!  But she's worth it.  I was always a dog person and somehow ended up with a cat, lol.


----------



## Echoes

What's wrong with talkative?


----------



## Distillerette

emcosmo1639 said:


> Best behaved cat ever, but a bit noisy!


I totally know what you mean. My girl can drive us crazy at night!











(favorite spot, of course)


----------



## schadenfreude

Crappy BlackBerry camera, but I couldn't miss this ladylike pose. Ugh stupid images. See next post...


----------



## schadenfreude

Here's my little lady.


----------



## Michele26

schadenfreude said:


> Here's my little lady.



She's pretty. I love the paw leaning on the arm of the couch.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*schadenfreude*, what a cutie!  I love when kitties sit like people!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Love the pose!  What a cutie!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Echoes said:


> What's wrong with talkative?



Nothing is wrong with talkative...but she is NON stop, lol.  I still love her...but she just goes and goes and goes.  We like to say she is very high maintenance and just likes to make sure everyone knows she's around.  But she's my girl!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^emcosmo-I can totally relate..that is how my Stanley is!


----------



## Sweetpea83

schadenfreude said:


> Here's my little lady.




How cute!!


----------



## Necromancer

Haha, *schadenfreude*, I love that pic.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots was playing with her toy again tonight.  She doesn't like anyone touching it! lol


----------



## Necromancer

^ Haha, you should send that pic to *stuffonmycat.com*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, Necro!


----------



## kiki119

awwww everyone is making my heart melt 

it's been a while since Hayden said hi to everyone...

here he is today - being... SILLY...


----------



## DenimShopaholic

kiki119 said:


> awwww everyone is making my heart melt
> 
> it's been a while since Hayden said hi to everyone...
> 
> here he is today - being... SILLY...


 
Goodness, Hayden is gorgeous! He reminds me a bit of my baby:


----------



## ivy1026

schadenfreude said:


> Here's my little lady.



haha...what a pose...


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> awwww everyone is making my heart melt
> 
> it's been a while since Hayden said hi to everyone...
> 
> here he is today - being... SILLY...




ahh....I miss Hayden!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hayden is so handsome!


----------



## pippaWA

....Introducing:

Kitty Who Knows How to Cut the Cheese (on special occasions only!)






... and _Catus Maxwellus_ aka Max the Babycat


----------



## kiki119

so cute!!!! I wanna tickle her belly! hehehe


thanks guys  Hayden is blushing... he has been a cranky pants lately.. been hiding from DH and I...


----------



## ivy1026

random shot of Nike....


----------



## pippaWA

Oh no, my pics have been eaten by the evil interwebz!

Trying again:



pippaWA said:


> ....Introducing:
> 
> Kitty Who Knows How to Cut the Cheese (on special occasions only!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and _Catus Maxwellus_ aka Max the Babycat



p-WA


----------



## Lady Stardust

^What pretty eyes! 


Spots says "I will watch your bag Mama!"  And you know you're all jealous of my Disney blankets


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Kittiesss


----------



## Echoes

Kitties, kitties everywhere.

My poor Bear is bored and depressed.  Only plays rarely.

Deserves a better home.


----------



## Michele26

Echoes said:


> Kitties, kitties everywhere.
> 
> My poor Bear is bored and depressed.  Only plays rarely.
> 
> Deserves a better home.



Why can't you help him out? I don't understand what you're saying.


----------



## kiki119

awww.. handsome Nike...


----------



## jen_sparro

Baby was enjoying the fire on a cold winter's night


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Baby is a cutie!


----------



## mymeimei02

I know its been a while but here is a recent pic I took of my Stitch by my window. He is such a ham he just loves the camera.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Lady Stardust said:


> ^What pretty eyes!
> 
> 
> Spots says "I will watch your bag Mama!" And you know you're all jealous of my Disney blankets


 
I have that very same Beauty and the Beast comforter on my bed right now!  My mom had to take my good one is at the dry cleaners so I found this one in my closet.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

This is Storm. He went missing about a month ago but I am still holding out hope that he will come home 










And this is Kitty (original name.. I know haha)
She is feeling pretty lonely since her buddy went missing.


----------



## arireyes

Here's my new guy.  I think he's about 3 weeks old.  I've only had him home 2 days, got him from someone who found 5 of them living under her doorstep.  Im thinking about about naming him Turbo or Pudge.


----------



## Michele26

arireyes said:


> Here's my new guy.  I think he's about 3 weeks old.  I've only had him home 2 days, got him from someone who found 5 of them living under her doorstep.  Im thinking about about naming him Turbo or Pudge.



I love his pink nose - he's precious.


----------



## ivy1026

*Coach+Louislove* and *arireyes* - Your babies are adorable.  Just want to give them a big hug!


----------



## bnjj

I hope Storm comes home, too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Storm is beautiful..hope he comes home soon!

arireyes-omg what a handsome fellow!! I love orange tabbies! (I'm a proud owner of one!)


----------



## lovesparkles

Here is STyler. He likes to be clean.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^lovesparkles-what a cutie!!


----------



## Michele26

lovesparkles said:


> Here is STyler. He likes to be clean.



Styler looks so sweet..

SP, another orange tabby like Mr. Stanley..


----------



## Dancechika24

Coach+Louislove said:


> This is Storm. He went missing about a month ago but I am still holding out hope that he will come home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Kitty (original name.. I know haha)
> She is feeling pretty lonely since her buddy went missing.


 
Aww Storm is so cute..I really hope he comes home. My prayers are with you for his safe return.


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch  here he is all curled up and dreaming away.






He has his "what you want?" look because I woke him up


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many cute fuzz balls!  Yesterday was Spotsy's birthday she's 3 now!  She decided to spend her birthday sleeping all day lol


----------



## ivy1026

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch  here he is all curled up and dreaming away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has his "what you want?" look because I woke him up




very cute!


----------



## mmmoon

This is my cat, ok no, dog (trapped in a catsuit) knackered after an entire day's reading of TPF!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^mmmoon-what a cutie..I use to have a tabby the same color!


----------



## stacmck

My kitty napping with his favorite toy


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ what an adorable baby!!!


----------



## mmmoon

*stacmck*> awwwwwwwww..... Looks like kitties love resting their heads on stuff when they sleep. 

*sweetpea83*> Post pics of your tabby!


----------



## Straight-Laced

mmmoon said:


> This is my cat, ok no, dog (trapped in a catsuit) knackered after an entire day's reading of TPF!




Gorgeous looking cat *mmmoon*!!!

Love his/her great big kitty paws


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweet picture of Midnight, stacmck!

mmmoon-I have an orange tabby now..will post pics later!  (at work right now)


----------



## mmmoon

*straight-laced*> LOL! He's a fatty! 

*sweetpea83*> Looking forward! I might get a ginger in future to keep him company. DH likes ginger cats.


----------



## Michele26

stacmck said:


> My kitty napping with his favorite toy



Awww..Midnight looks like he grew already.


----------



## stacmck

^He _is_ growing already! It's crazy!


----------



## missD




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Precious!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little one with her namesake lol.  Her middle name is Grace (after Princess Grace) and that's all I really call her I never call her Spots lol.  She fell asleep on my Grace book today


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How sweet...


----------



## ivy1026

love all cats here.....


----------



## Lady Stardust

Are anyone else's babies hot in this weather?  My girl isn't eating because she's been too hot the past 2 days she's been doing nothing but sleeping under the air conditioner and on the bathroom floor (she learned when she was pregnant that the cold bathroom floor feels good on a hot tummy)  My boy's eating normally but my girl is just like uninterested because it's so humid


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Are anyone else's babies hot in this weather?  My girl isn't eating because she's been too hot the past 2 days she's been doing nothing but sleeping under the air conditioner and on the bathroom floor (she learned when she was pregnant that the cold bathroom floor feels good on a hot tummy)  My boy's eating normally but my girl is just like uninterested because it's so humid



One of my babies lays right next to the ac vent on the floor. 

Just make sure she's eating and drinking something even if it's just a small amount. 

It's suppose to hit 98 degrees here tomorrow.


----------



## NIUiceprincess

Here's my Boo!!!http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=30808326&v=photos#!/photo.php?pid=37152125&id=30808326


----------



## Lady Stardust

Storm in his favorite position...airing out the boys


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Storm is chubby..lol! What a cutie!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

My very own Mr Darcy!

MacKHandsome Pants, MackFluffington, Darcy! 
Otherwise known as *Toto*.

Honey wanted his own DKNY 'Pure' commercial, so here's how the photo session went...















Their mom has really settled down from being a temperamental kittie & I'm just really enjoying her friendliness - She's been adorable!...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Precious pics, thewinglessbird!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy has been the biggest seat stealer this week I don't know what's up with her!  She's really big on the "move your feet, lose your seat, mama!" theory but this week it's been like EVERY single time I get up even for just under a minute she takes my chair! lol


----------



## lucywife

Presenting our newest addition - baby boy Saint Valentine (Santino), almost 10 weeks old rudy Abyssinian. 




and my Contessa


----------



## Michele26

Beautiful cats.  And I love the name Saint Valentine (Santino).


----------



## lucywife

Thank you,  he is a sweetheart.


----------



## jen_sparro

Baby doing her 'I'm Queen' look...




*Lucywife*- Santino is soo cute! I love those bat ears


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Beautiful kitty!  She's like "And what, biotch!" lol


----------



## jen_sparro

^So true lol, she has a real attitude sometimes  We're just all here to tend to her will, which at the moment involves constant cuddles and feeding


----------



## stacmck

Thought I'd post another one of my baby - laser beam eyes 




I'm bummed because he's already starting to look less like a kitten and more like a cat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Baby is precious!

Midnight is a cutie!


----------



## Michele26

Stac, Midnight looks so much healthier now. You can see how loved he is.


----------



## stacmck

Thanks Michele!

Yeah, his runny nose and eyes are finally gone. And he eats like a pig


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I couldn't resist taking a picture of Mummy's furry feet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, how sweet!


----------



## ivy1026

ILoveMyBug said:


> I couldn't resist taking a picture of Mummy's furry feet!



haha...very cute.  I know it's hard to resist.....  Here is my baby's furry paw


----------



## stacmck

I love kitty paws!


----------



## lucywife

I've got one from yesterday "session" in action


----------



## ivy1026

Nike was sleeping in the laundry basket the entire night....


----------



## mymeimei02

A pic of my Stitch I just too a few moments ago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nike is very handsome!


----------



## mymeimei02

lucywife said:


> I've got one from yesterday "session" in action


Wow beautiful cat


----------



## lucywife

mymeimei02 said:


> Wow beautiful cat


 Thank you  He is purrrfect, very outgoing and positive fur ball, he is adapting quickly even though my queenie  Contessa was giving him some hard times, she is sick now, poor thing is vomiting and has diarrhea, vet said that the new baby brough some virus with him plus she was seriously stressing out the first couple of days. Now she hates me in the mornings and evenings when it's time for her medicine.


----------



## mymeimei02

^Awe poor Contessa I hope she gets well soon. Yeah when I first brought home Stitch at the time we had another cat Oliver and Stitch is from a rescue shelter so he had a virus where both cats were sneezing. I thought it was cute at first until Stitches' eye swelled up and I had to give him antibiotics twice a day for a week. Not fun it was like a cat rodeo trying to hold down Stitch for his medicine. Ugh. Oliver was fine just sneezed occasionally. Oh well, now both are strong and healthy.


----------



## Michele26

*lucywife*, I hope Contessa gets better soon.  It may take a little time but she'll get use to him. They may end up being best friends.


----------



## stacmck

My baby's paw


----------



## stacmck

And a pic that makes me laugh because his tongue is sticking out


----------



## Michele26

Wow, Middy's got a really long tail for a little baby.


----------



## ivy1026

stacmck said:


> And a pic that makes me laugh because his tongue is sticking out




Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Michele26 said:


> Wow, Middy's got a really long tail for a little baby.




I was thinking the same!  What a cutie!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here are some recent pics of my Stitch 

"Look up my nose"





"Good morning"





."Whaz up?"


----------



## Michele26

*mymeimei02*, I always laugh/smile when I see a picture of Stitch.


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe thank you *Michele26* he is such a ham but he is my baby.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I love Stitch! I have such a soft spot for black kitties!!


----------



## aaallabama

DenimShopaholic said:


> I love Stitch! I have such a soft spot for black kitties!!



_*^^ me toooooooooo!!! *_


----------



## Echoes

Had to come in here for a few minutes of kitty time.

Only place I can go where there's no stress.


----------



## Straight-Laced

kitty on tip toes


----------



## stacmck

I think my Middy is going to look like Stitch when he grows up. 

I dared to try and read a book today


----------



## ivy1026

Grumpy Nike.....

cue Darth Vader sound track.....


----------



## Lady Stardust

I went to a cafe in Montmartre today with my friends and they had a little kitty sitting next to some women inside the cafe cleaning herself!  She was so adorable I wanted to steal her! lol Then she came outside where we were and I got to pet her she was such a friendly little thing.  I miss my kitties they're home with my mommy and grandma


----------



## lolitakali

OMG... I love love this thread as well & everyone's babies are adorable!
Didn't know TPF have a kitty club, so glad I've found it yeah!!!

I am a recent mommy to a nebelung kitty... 
I am so "in-love" with my cat.


----------



## lolitakali

Here are a few pics to start... my 10plus week old Nebelung baby





















My new super smart child of mine...


----------



## aaallabama

lolitakali said:


> Here are a few pics to start... my 10plus week old Nebelung baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new super smart child of mine...



_*^^ awe, she's adorable!!!*_


----------



## lolitakali

aaallabama said:


> _*^^ awe, she's adorable!!!*_



Thank you! 
I love her so too!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lolitakali*, what a cute little lady!  I love girl kittens they're so silly when they're babies.  Boy kittens are more rough and tumble as babies I've noticed


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali-she/he really is precious!!


----------



## lolitakali

Thank you Lady Stardust, she is such a well behaved kitten (thought she would be more into trouble) I almost have to believe it is built into her breed.


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> lolitakali-she/he really is precious!!



Thank you again sweetpea!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My orange tabby, Stanley.


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> My orange tabby, Stanley.



Sweetpea, Stanley looks so big in that pic. I just love him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks, yeah he's a bit chunky..lol..in the process of changing his diet..


----------



## stacmck

Lady Stardust said:


> *lolitakali*, what a cute little lady!  I love girl kittens they're so silly when they're babies.  B*oy kittens are more rough and tumble as babies I've noticed*


My hands and feet that are covered with scratches can vouch for that.


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> My orange tabby, Stanley.



Awwwwww... what a sweetie cutie pie... you just wanna hug him.


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Thanks, yeah he's a bit chunky..lol..in the process of changing his diet..



Nawww... I love chubby kittens (yours reminded me of Garfield).  I am in the process of fattening mine up and so far she is eating like a little champ.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> My hands and feet that are covered with scratches can vouch for that.



Oh no, hope it is not too painful... the kitten's love & attention make up for the feel good factor right?

Mine does not paw/swat my foot or hands "yet", hopefully she behaves like this all the time... maybe I can train it? Is it possible?


----------



## sjunky13

Sweetpea83 said:


> My orange tabby, Stanley.


 I love Stanley. I have an orange tabby. Do you notice they get lil  tummy pouches? My boy after he got fixed got a fat hanging belly. lol


----------



## sjunky13

This thread kills me!! My heart melts with every pic!!!


----------



## Necromancer

*lolitakali*, your baby is so sweet.
*Sweetpea*, I love Stanley.


----------



## stacmck

I have become obsessed with taking pictures of my cat and changing my avatar to new pictures of him. I hate to see what I'll be like if I ever have a human child


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Ha my friend's mom says that about me to, whenever I'm over their house playing with her kitty her mom just goes "Jeez imagine when she has kids!" lol


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> *lolitakali*, your baby is so sweet.
> *Sweetpea*, I love Stanley.



Thank you Necro!


----------



## aaallabama

stacmck said:


> I have become obsessed with taking pictures of my cat and changing my avatar to new pictures of him. I hate to see what I'll be like if I ever have a human child


_*^^ LOL!!!*_ :lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks lolitakali & sjunky! 

sjunky-lol..he's the second orange tabby that I've had and yes the other one had a tummy pouch too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks Necro!


----------



## Straight-Laced

More pics of the very charming Stanley please *Sweetpea*!!!

Some of us have never met a polydactyl/Hemingway cat IRL  *sigh*


----------



## Michele26

Straight-Laced said:


> More pics of the very charming Stanley please *Sweetpea*!!!
> 
> Some of us have never met a* polydactyl/Hemingway cat IRL  *sigh**



I promise to post a few pictures of my polydactyl cat, Siggy. A close up of his paws too, you won't believe how much his paws look like hands.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Michele26 said:


> *I promise to post a few pictures of my polydactyl cat, Siggy*. A close up of his paws too, you won't believe how much his paws look like hands.



Please do!!!


----------



## LolaHaze

I love love this thread. Everyone has gorgeous cats


----------



## Sweetpea83

Straight-Laced said:


> More pics of the very charming Stanley please *Sweetpea*!!!
> 
> Some of us have never met a polydactyl/Hemingway cat IRL  *sigh*




Awwe, thanks!

Okay..I'll try to remember to take more pics this week!


----------



## mymeimei02

Get ready for Stitch. Here is one of him giving me the "why you wake me up Mommy?" look. Hehehe


----------



## mymeimei02

Get ready for some more Stitch  I love these pics of him because his eyes are so fierce looking


----------



## Michele26

I  Stitch.


----------



## stacmck

Stitch is like "get that :censor:ing camera away from me..."


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, I think our twin boys need to meet I bet they'd both be so confused! lol  This is Storm's usual "I am a king and I hate everyone" look 





(cell phone pic sorry it's blurry)


----------



## mymeimei02

^OMG *Lady Stardust* I know we should get Stitch and Storm together. They're long lost twins. I can just imagine them staring down at each other  It would be like they're looking at their own reflections.


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch doing a *Lady Stardust*'s Storm pose


----------



## KathSummers

My baby, Otis


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, lol they're like 2 drops of water!

*KathSummers*, cool you have a hairless kitty!  Do they like to be pet as much as the regular ones?  I've always wondered lol


----------



## KathSummers

Lady Stardust said:


> *mymeimei02*, lol they're like 2 drops of water!
> 
> *KathSummers*, cool you have a hairless kitty! Do they like to be pet as much as the regular ones? I've always wondered lol


 
Oh, very much! My cat, Otis behaves like a dog, he's always around, always the center of attention, LOVES being petted, sleeps on my neck, shoulder, etc.
Sometimes he comes over, cries, and demans that I carry him on my shoulder, and when I do, he just can't stop purring


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww what a sweet boy!


----------



## KathSummers

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Aww what a sweet boy!


 
I just posted a few more photos of him in an individual thread


----------



## KathSummers

mymeimei02 said:


> Get ready for some more Stitch  I love these pics of him because his eyes are so fierce looking


 

Absulutely Beautiful!


----------



## mymeimei02

^Awe thank you *KathSummers* your Otis is beautiful too in an unique way.  I love his eyes. BTW I have a question does hairless cats cause allergies? For example can someone with cat allergies have a hairless cat around? Do you have to bathe them more often because they have no fur? Just curious.


----------



## KathSummers

mymeimei02 said:


> ^Awe thank you *KathSummers* your Otis is beautiful too in an unique way.  I love his eyes. BTW I have a question does hairless cats cause allergies? For example can someone with cat allergies have a hairless cat around? Do you have to bathe them more often because they have no fur? Just curious.



Yes, I believe they also cause allergies, but Im not quite sure, since I don't have allergies and always had pets (furry ones as well).

I have to bathe Otis once a week because his skin gets dirty and oily (doesn't feel oily but you can tell the difference from when he just took a bath  ) Fortunately he LOVES bathing and plays in the water so it's not a torture for any of us


----------



## mymeimei02

^Thanks for the info *KathSummers*  Otis is special.  How old is he?


----------



## mymeimei02

I posted this pic in the ...Pets that make you LOL thread so I hope you guys don't mind if I post it again here. 
This Stitch giving me "Oooh I want some" look while I was going to eat my ice cream. Heheh


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol aww he wants to share with Mama   Storm's big thing is Taco Bell, I'm a TBell addict and now he knows the bag when I bring it home and he only wants the cheese from the tacos like the shredded cheese lol.  He comes over and sits next to me and meows until he gets it or if I'm too slow he sticks his face in the bag! lol


----------



## stacmck

For some reason my cat always wants to sniff my coffee.

Cats are so weird.


----------



## KathSummers

mymeimei02 said:


> ^Thanks for the info *KathSummers*  Otis is special.  How old is he?



Turned 2 on April's fools day


----------



## Lady Stardust

This is Spotsy's "I want attention" face.  When she's bored all of a sudden she just appears next to you and stares at you like this until you're so creeped out you have to play lol 

http://img101.imageshack.us/i/sface.jpg/


----------



## lucywife

Santino's new favorite spot 








Funny that when Contessa was a baby, she was always sitting there, she can't fit in this basket anymore.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Awww baby in a basket!  That reminds me of when Storm was a bay he'd steal any kind of fruit that you left out on the table and run off w it like a ball.  He used to steal my grandma's onions all the time she'd get so mad we'd find the shavings from the onion skin all over the house in a trail lol


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Get ready for some more Stitch  I love these pics of him because his eyes are so fierce looking



Cutie!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *mymeimei02*, I think our twin boys need to meet I bet they'd both be so confused! lol  This is Storm's usual "I am a king and I hate everyone" look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cell phone pic sorry it's blurry)



Wow!!! They must be twins... awww!


----------



## lolitakali

KathSummers said:


> My baby, Otis



Cool cat.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> This is Spotsy's "I want attention" face.  When she's bored all of a sudden she just appears next to you and stares at you like this until you're so creeped out you have to play lol



Awwww sweetie.


----------



## lolitakali

lucywife said:


> Santino's new favorite spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that when Contessa was a baby, she was always sitting there, she can't fit in this basket anymore.



Awww cute! What cute ears (s)he got!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart Spotsy!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks *lolitakali* and *Sweetpea83*


----------



## lauren8792

This is my baby, Wally 

He's 4-5 months old (my boyfriend and I adopted him, so we're not really sure his exact age), and while doing some research and talking to the vet, I think he's part Maine Coone! My vet says he could tell by his tail, the hair in his ears, and his personality.

He's seriously the coolest cat- he loves to talk, catch flies, and walk on his leash outdoors. He's very clumsy (like his mom) and when he gets excited and starts running around, he usually falls/runs into things/trips, it's really cute to watch lol. He is also OBSESSED with my hair ties-- I seriously have bought him tons of toys, but all he wants are those thick black hair elastics I use to tie my hair back (you can see him playing with one in the pictures I uploaded)! When he gets ahold of one, he gets so excited and makes raccoon-ish noises, haha.


----------



## bnjj

OMG!! Could that kittie in his little yellow sweater be any cuter??

I wish my cats would wear clothes.


----------



## stacmck

Wally is so cute! Love the yellow sweater.

And I hope I can get my cat to wear a harness someday (I bought one for him but the neck strap is still too big for him). Anybody have any tips to help me so he will wear one?


----------



## lauren8792

stacmck said:


> Wally is so cute! Love the yellow sweater.
> 
> And I hope I can get my cat to wear a harness someday (I bought one for him but the neck strap is still too big for him). Anybody have any tips to help me so he will wear one?



Thank you! I got it from Target, it was a XS dog sweater 

I have done tons and tons of research on kitty harness training, and these are the BEST harnesses that they make (they're very comfy for your kitty, easily adjustable, and nearly impossible for them to squirm out if something happens):

The cat walking jacket (the purple one that Wally is wearing in the picture above) - http://metpet.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/walkingjacket.html

And the come with me kitty harness and leash (the medium fits most cats, even if you have a petite kitty). Wally has one of these too, they're good to train on because the leash is a bungee leash, and it doesn't jerk them - http://www.petco.com/product/106257...e-with-Me-Kitty-Harness-and-Bungee-Leash.aspx



Here's some good links on how to start the leash-training process that helped me get a feel for everything... You have to be super, super patient. Wally picked up on it pretty quickly because he was so young (I've heard that 8-16 weeks is the best time to train your kitten to do things), but if you have an adult cat it definitely takes longer but can be done!

http://cat-training.suite101.com/article.cfm/leash_training_cats

http://www.squidoo.com/catleashtraining

http://cats.about.com/cs/behavioralissues/ht/leashtrain.htm

And here is a helpful video tutorial.. it's always nice to have a visual instead of just simply reading about how to do something: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufHVl-xTXhQ


Hope that helps anyone who is wanting to leash-train their kitty! There is a lot more additional info online too. Good luck


----------



## Echoes

Mine can't decide between gnawing on my fingers or trying to lick the skin off them.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lauren8792*, what a little dumpling you have!  He's adorable!  And what a good boy to go on the leash that would never be my little girly she'd be gone so fast my head would spin she'd go boy hunting   And how cute in the sweater!!!!  I tried to put a tiara on Spots for Halloween but...yeah lol


----------



## stacmck

Thanks Lauren! 

My kitty is still a baby...only about 3 months old. I guess I'll wait a couple months because the one article you posted said that they should be harness trained around 6-7 months.


----------



## mymeimei02

Hehehe I don't know why one of Stitches' favorite thing to do is the one armed pose. I always smile when I see him do it 
One armed Stitch


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wally is gorgeous!!

Glad to see I'm not the only one who walks my cat on a leash, too!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, omg Storm's been doing that pose ALL the time lately too!  My mom always makes fun of him for it lol


----------



## ivy1026

Stitch is always a cutie!


----------



## lucywife

lauren8792 said:


> Thank you! I got it from Target, it was a XS dog sweater


 Wally is such a sweetheart, I love that tiny orange nose of his. I bought a cute pink sweater for Contessa when she was 4 months old, she hated it, I tried to put it on her once and gave up. She won't even wear the collar. 

*mymeimei02* Lol at one armed Stitch aka musketeer, he needs a hat, a sword, and some cool boots  How old is he?


----------



## mymeimei02

^ LOL *lucywife* if I can manage to wrestle Stitch down and put a musketeer costume I would. Knowing Stitch he won't have anything to do with that.  Anyway Stitch will be 3 years old in November. Wow times flies by fast.


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Hehehe I don't know why one of Stitches' favorite thing to do is the one armed pose. I always smile when I see him do it
> One armed Stitch



One "lax" cat! Heheh.



lauren8792 said:


> This is my baby, Wally
> 
> He's 4-5 months old (my boyfriend and I adopted him, so we're not really sure his exact age), and while doing some research and talking to the vet, I think he's part Maine Coone! My vet says he could tell by his tail, the hair in his ears, and his personality.
> 
> He's seriously the coolest cat- he loves to talk, catch flies, and walk on his leash outdoors. He's very clumsy (like his mom) and when he gets excited and starts running around, he usually falls/runs into things/trips, it's really cute to watch lol. He is also OBSESSED with my hair ties-- I seriously have bought him tons of toys, but all he wants are those thick black hair elastics I use to tie my hair back (you can see him playing with one in the pictures I uploaded)! When he gets ahold of one, he gets so excited and makes raccoon-ish noises, haha.



Waaaaah cutie pie!!!!

So in !


----------



## lolitakali

I am posting more of Pepper's pics too...

Sleepy pics o' cat nap.






Babified!






Lullaby baby...






My babee with a cat meow's smile...






The sun's 2 bright, I need shade!






Catching drool...


----------



## stacmck

Pepper is so sweet!


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Pepper is so sweet!



Thankie much stacmck!  She is a cuddler & you can just pick her up at any time no problem to snuggle.  I am so lucky to have her.


----------



## *Jenn*

we have three furbabies; [in order from when they came into our lives. ]


Marley is my 2 year old boy. He is a SPOILED ROTTEN Momma's Boy!! He is part Norwegian Forest Cat, and is black and white tuxedo colored. He is FLUFFY. I found him in a cornfield in July 2008, and the vet said he was about 4 weeks old.

Some baby pictures:









Older Pic:







Tehya is our 3 year old girl. She is a calico, and she is a DIVA! I adopted her in February 2009 from my old boss's son.

here's her baby picture that sealed the deal:





and this is the day after she came home [shows her coloring really well]:






Here is a photo of them together!






Then comes Zoey. She is a one year old girl. Total Daddy's Girl, Too!! She is light gray with VERY soft gray stripes, and random splotches of light brown here and there; very unique!! In December 2009, my boyfriend was looking for a furry roommate, lol, and as it were, a friend of a friend was looking to "unload" his daughter's kitten [as he put it] so I took her. [he said something about putting her in the alley behind his house if he didn't find someone to take her!!! UGH!]

Anyway, here is the photo I sent my BF when I was picking her up: [he loved her instantly]





And here is a photo of all of them together!







We LOVE them!!!!  [And I have ten million more photos where that came from!! lol]


----------



## mal

*lolita*, pepper is just beautiful... 
*jenn*, your three boo boos are sooo sweet! I have three girls too 
OMG, Wally  lauren... so cute!
AAAGGH I could so be that women with 10 cats


----------



## Straight-Laced

OMG *Jenn* Marley's eyebrows are INSANE!!!  I love them!!!

All your babies are gorgeous and the pic of the three of them together at the window is just perfect


----------



## mal

mymeimei02 said:


> Hehehe I don't know why one of Stitches' favorite thing to do is the one armed pose. I always smile when I see him do it
> One armed Stitch


my black cat does this too- the others never do...


----------



## Straight-Laced

lolitakali said:


> I am posting more of Pepper's pics too...
> 
> Sleepy pics o' cat nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lullaby baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babee with a cat meow's smile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun's 2 bright, I need shade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching drool...




*lolitakali* Pepper's baby pics make me want to bring home another kitty


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many furry babies  **Jenn**, your Marley and my Spots have the same heart name tag lol


----------



## *Jenn*

mal said:


> *jenn*, your three boo boos are sooo sweet! I have three girls too


 
thanks!  we're pretty fond of them! but we actually have two girls and a boy. the fluffy one is a boy. :shame:




Straight-Laced said:


> OMG *Jenn* Marley's eyebrows are INSANE!!! I love them!!!
> 
> All your babies are gorgeous and the pic of the three of them together at the window is just perfect


 
his eyebrows are wild! his tail is pretty crazy, too! 

and that picture is the background on my phone. 




Lady Stardust said:


> So many furry babies  **Jenn**, your Marley and my Spots have the same heart name tag lol


 

the little stinker....he used to get his sister to gnaw it off for him, we even put electrical tape around the buckle! the collar [and tag] have since been lost. we just bought them all new collars, they're leather so hopefully a little harder to get off! :shame:


----------



## *Jenn*

The worst part is -- my babies now live with my boyfriend, 207 miles away from me!! :cry: I only get to see them about once every other week [on average].

I had Marley and Tehya in an apartment I shared with my exboyfriend. When we broke up, I moved back into my mom's house; they already had a cat, and said my kitties had to go. Thankfully my boyfriend had just moved into his new apartment, and could take them!

I'm moving there in september, so there is light at the end of the tunnel!  I can't wait until I get to see them everyday again!  I miss snuggling with my little momma's boy.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Jenn* said:
			
		

> the little stinker....he used to get his sister to gnaw it off for him, we even put electrical tape around the buckle! the collar [and tag] have since been lost. we just bought them all new collars, they're leather so hopefully a little harder to get off! :shame:


 I had that same problem with my girl, first we had a collar that just had the plastic slide snap to close it...that lasted about 2 days before she got that off.  So we got one that was a buckle but just went into the fabric of the collar and as you can imagine, that didn't work either (and made no sense to me lol)  so finally I was like mom we have to get her a leather one.  We didn't want to go w the leather kind bc they're SO hard to get on you know how cats hate sitting still for that but the leather one she hasn't been able to get off


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali-I love Pepper!!
*Jenn*-gorgeous kitties!!


----------



## lolitakali

mal said:


> *lolita*, pepper is just beautiful...



Thanks mal!



Straight-Laced said:


> *lolitakali* Pepper's baby pics make me want to bring home another kitty



Thanks Straight-laced!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> lolitakali-I love Pepper!!



Thank you Sweetpea!


----------



## lolitakali

Jenn, what a bunch of cuties you've got!


----------



## Lady Stardust

A certain gray lady is very happy that her mama is home from vacation.  She's sleeping in her happy pose lol:


----------



## Michele26

^^Aww how sweet...


----------



## stacmck

^^Aw, she missed her mommy! 

Middy checking out what's going on outside (likely watching the birds)


----------



## Michele26

Middy's growing so fast.


----------



## Chantilly0379

My 10 year old kitty


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty kitty, chantilly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Spotsy!

Regal pic of Midnight!


----------



## Aspasia

My new baby Maliik, 4.5 mos old, silver F2 Savannah


----------



## Aspasia

Oops, sorry, had to resize photos.


----------



## Michele26

*Aspasia*, beautiful cats.  I'd love to see larger pictures of them.


----------



## ivy1026

all beautiful cats here


----------



## goodtaste

Here is our adorable kitty Jasmine.  She is quite spoiled and very allergic to most foods and she LOVES food unlike some cats - although she's a bit of a pain with a special diet, we love her anyway


----------



## stacmck

Jasmine is a pretty kitty!

I feel like I post in this thread constantly...but I'm a proud kitty mommy!

Middy must be a Steelers fan like me...every time he is in my "office" room with me he lies on this mat (when he's not trying to climb onto the desk )


----------



## lolitakali

Chantilly0379 said:


> My 10 year old kitty


 
 Wow! What a cutie kitty.




Aspasia said:


> Oops, sorry, had to resize photos.



They are both just beautiful!



goodtaste said:


> Here is our adorable kitty Jasmine.  She is quite spoiled and very allergic to most foods and she LOVES food unlike some cats - although she's a bit of a pain with a special diet, we love her anyway



Cool cat!

P.S. All cutie pies... I love all cats.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> ....
> 
> I feel like I post in this thread constantly...but I'm a proud kitty mommy!
> 
> Middy must be a Steelers fan like me...every time he is in my "office" room with me he lies on this mat (when he's not trying to climb onto the desk )



You should be a proud mommy (I know that feeling from my Pepper), she is a beautiful & graceful kitty PLUS a Steeler fan to boot!!!!

Me & DH are Steeler fans as well!  Cute pic!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> A certain gray lady is very happy that her mama is home from vacation.  She's sleeping in her happy pose lol:



Awwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

I  everyone's fur babies  So here are a few of my fur baby Stitch he is such a character 

Stitch on his back wanting me to rub his belly 






I think someone needs to have his nails trimed 






Stitch side pose


----------



## stacmck

I don't know how you guys get your cats to wear collars. I tried to put one on Middy and it lasted about a half hour


----------



## lolitakali

^^^Pepper also does not like a collar on her the first few days we got her.







What we did is a take on & take off method my DD came up with.

Every time we put it on her, she gets all kinds of treats.
After 1/2 hr to 1 hr & longer as the training goes on... we take it off.
The last time she tried scratching the collar for a good hour before she gives up on it.

We also associated her to taking off collar = to bath, so she kind of get use to the collar now.

We need the collar (& leash) on her because we take our kitty everywhere with us, from trips to car rides; this little one loves car rides no problem, even the longer 4 hour ones.


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> I  everyone's fur babies  So here are a few of my fur baby Stitch he is such a character
> 
> Stitch on his back wanting me to rub his belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone needs to have his nails trimed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch side pose



Awwww, paw paw stitch!


----------



## lolitakali

More Pepper z sleepy head:






This little kitty let us do anything we want when she is sleeping... like clip her nails, dress her up, make faces at her, and pose her in any ways we want... lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg...I LOVE Pepper!! She is such a cutie pie!


----------



## lolitakali

^^^Thanks sweetpea


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe Pepper is so sweet  I wish Stitch was as easy to trim his nails. I have to do it quick and wrestle him down to trim his nails or he'll kick and bite.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe Pepper is so sweet  I wish Stitch was as easy to trim his nails. I have to do it quick and wrestle him down to trim his nails or he'll kick and bite.


I trained mine young to get nails trimmed so it's not as bad of a fight, tho I will hear some "rumblings" of unhappiness but they know they are free as soon as I'm done.


----------



## mymeimei02

stacmck said:


> I don't know how you guys get your cats to wear collars. I tried to put one on Middy and it lasted about a half hour


^I put Stitches' collar on since day one when I got him. I use Safe Collar that clicks and locks and will release if it gets caught on something. I don't take his collar off but I do check it once in a while for fit. That collar on him is almost 3 years old


----------



## Michele26

*lolitakali*, those pictures are precious. 

I love coming to this thread to see all the furbabies.


----------



## mymeimei02

bunnymasseuse said:


> I trained mine young to get nails trimmed so it's not as bad of a fight, tho I will hear some "rumblings" of unhappiness but they know they are free as soon as I'm done.


^Thanks for the advice *bunnymasseuse *I tried in to trim his nails since day one when I adopted him. He was about 3 months old. He always fought me when I trim his nails but he has been getting better about it. I just have to make sure I have a firm grip and do it quick. Afterward I can tell he isn't too happy with me because he'll give me the evil eyes but 5 min later he forgets and he is all lovey-dovey.


----------



## ilovemylouisv

lolitakali said:


> More Pepper z sleepy head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little kitty let us do anything we want when she is sleeping... like clip her nails, dress her up, make faces at her, and pose her in any ways we want... lol!


 
SOOO cute!  I love cats but cannot have one inside because of "Peter" (on my avatar) 

I love cats though!!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

stacmck said:


> I don't know how you guys get your cats to wear collars. I tried to put one on Middy and it lasted about a half hour


 
Same with mine, Stac. They absolutely detest them.  I don't know what has been worse - regular collars or those Elizabethan collars the vets make them wear after surgery. One of my cats was so weighed down by the darn thing, she couldn't hold her head up to eat, and just dropped the cone on the floor over her food bowl!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Surprise Stitch




"What's that?"




"What?"


----------



## Michele26

I  Stitch.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little dumpling playing today :





http://img340.imageshack.us/i/dsci0933w.jpg/



She actually fell asleep with her arms like that I don't know how she pulled that one off lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looks like Spotsy is showing off!  What a cutie!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Pretty kitty, chantilly!


 

TY sweetpea


----------



## Chantilly0379

stacmck said:


> I don't know how you guys get your cats to wear collars. I tried to put one on Middy and it lasted about a half hour


 
Mine hates collars to...I gave up!


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ i  all of your kitties *_


----------



## oggers86

lolitakali said:


> We need the collar (& leash) on her because we take our kitty everywhere with us, from trips to car rides; this little one loves car rides no problem, even the longer 4 hour ones.



How did you get her used to wearing a leash and walking on it? I used to tie bits of string to my cats collar and try and make her go for walks. It resulted in her refusing to move the minute you put the string on. I would like to do it properly for my future cats though as it could prove to be quite useful!


----------



## stacmck

I love seeing the pictures of Pepper...she is soo sweet I can't stand it! Seeing her makes me want to get Middy a playmate. 

(he doesn't look like a kitten like that anymore )

I could so be a crazy cat lady someday.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Meet Bisou (bottom) & Boris (top)!



Bisou is 13 mths, Boris is 10 wks.. mother and son that we adopted a few weeks ago..



This was when she got fixed and chewed off the stitches over night.. even after the bitter solution! He followed her around everywhere just staring at the cone.. lol


----------



## stacmck

^Aww!!! I love tiger kitties.


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe Pepper is so sweet  I wish Stitch was as easy to trim his nails. I have to do it quick and wrestle him down to trim his nails or he'll kick and bite.



Thanks again mymeimei.

Do the trimming when during what you observe to be the deepest & longest catnap time.
Do it 1 nail at a time, if he (wakes up) protest too much... always end with a treat, petting or some XOXOXO (mine head butts & nose kiss).


----------



## lolitakali

Michele26 said:


> lolitakali, those pictures are precious.
> 
> I love coming to this thread to see all the furbabies.



Thanks Michele26.


----------



## lolitakali

ilovemylouisv said:


> SOOO cute!  I love cats but cannot have one inside because of "Peter" (on my avatar)
> 
> I love cats though!!!



Thank you for the comment.


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Surprise Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's that?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?"



Oooooh what gloooorious coat stitch has.
Wish my hair is that shiny.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> My little dumpling playing today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually fell asleep with her arms like that I don't know how she pulled that one off lol



What a Sweetie pie!!!!


----------



## lolitakali

oggers86 said:


> How did you get her used to wearing a leash and walking on it? I used to tie bits of string to my cats collar and try and make her go for walks. It resulted in her refusing to move the minute you put the string on. I would like to do it properly for my future cats though as it could prove to be quite useful!



My leash is an elastic leash that Pepper loves chasing after (I use it as a string toy for her at home).  

I love the elastic leash (guinea pig/ferret leash) because "the give" is more of a gentle conditioning for the cat (so she does not feel forced to do what she does not want) like saying come-on.

When I first put it on her (training starts the minute she shows she is at ease with her home as a new kitty), if she gets really annoyed by it... we'll take it off then walk out the room or head out to do our shopping or whatever errands (she has a perch where she sees us driving away).  

The next time when we put it on her, she will associate the leash to going for car rides & outside (this curious kitty actually likes car rides).

She also gets a ton of treat & positive feedback whenever she "puts up" to us the human wants.

I really think since Pepper is still a kitten, she is more trainable?  

My kitty is also really smart from my observation (does not vocalize much & observes us humans very intensively; she's an observer) & have done some things that requires "thinking".  Then again she is also very docile & laid back, hence making the training very easier.

P.S. I think if you show the kitty that it should never fear you (with tons of love), the kitty in turn will want to do things that gets a positive reaction from you (like pleasing you = why cats bring back their prey as an offering to their moms & owners).


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> I love seeing the pictures of Pepper...she is soo sweet I can't stand it! Seeing her makes me want to get Middy a playmate.
> 
> (he doesn't look like a kitten like that anymore )
> 
> I could so be a crazy cat lady someday.



Thank you stacmck!!!

I could be a crazy cat lady someday too myself... lol!  Cats are the best IMO!


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> Meet Bisou (bottom) & Boris (top)!
> View attachment 1183692
> 
> 
> Bisou is 13 mths, Boris is 10 wks.. mother and son that we adopted a few weeks ago..
> View attachment 1183693
> 
> 
> This was when she got fixed and chewed off the stitches over night.. even after the bitter solution! He followed her around everywhere just staring at the cone.. lol
> View attachment 1183694



Awwww cute kitties!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisalovesshoes-gorgeous kitties!


----------



## lolitakali

BTW, a catIQtest just for fun for all TPF cat lovers:

http://www.parade.com/features/pet-quiz/cat-quiz.html

Pepper scores 90.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My Stanley scored a 64.


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> My Stanley scored a 64.



^^^ its a good score.
Hope you had fun with the test.  

What we humans do for our kitty... (total slaves). Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pepper scored really high..she's a kitty einstein!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pepper scored really high..she's a kitty einstein!



Thanks you.

She is a real smart kitty from my time spent with her. How she takes to her training & game time plus other stuffs like name, command & "condition" recognition etc.

I am such a proud kitty mom, I have her test details all copied up... lol! Yes, thus making me a slave to her.


----------



## Nekko

Hi everyone, beautiful babies I must say!

I would like to introduce you all to my baby boy Archie 

He is almost 1 year old.  Will be on Sunday the 22nd.  Going to by him a new scratching post for his birthday.  Here are some photos of him from baby him to now him.

First night home.






All he did was sleep





The next morning, he woke up to play with his favourite toy.





This is a few months ago, when we discovered that he LOVES water.





This is him posing for a photo





This is his favourite place to be when he is tired





This is his favourite position to be in EVER!  Upside down





Thank you all for looking!!

We also made some youtube videos of him when he was little too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5zDMewD1U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhqDdi2iecw


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Awww! He's absolutely gorgeous, he has lovely eyes


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Archie is so pretty! (oops, maybe I shouldn't call him pretty since he's a boy ) Love the YouTube videos.


----------



## Nekko

Thanks 

Yeah he has huge eyes

I think he is pretty too hahaha

Thanks for checking out the YouTube vids. We are thinking of making more. He is such a brat though. Just chewed at my jewelry again hahaha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Archie is gorgeous!


----------



## br00kelynx

Nekko said:


> Hi everyone, beautiful babies I must say!
> 
> I would like to introduce you all to my baby boy Archie
> 
> He is almost 1 year old.  Will be on Sunday the 22nd.  Going to by him a new scratching post for his birthday.  Here are some photos of him from baby him to now him.
> 
> First night home.



Archie is soo cute! My dads cat looked just like that, but eventually the little black hairs on her head came out and now she is pure white.


----------



## ivy1026

Archie is super cute!


----------



## Nekko

Aww thanks everyone. 

Yeah that grey spot dissapears with age i think. Coz archie's dad had the same spots and now he doesn't


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Nekko*, Archie is adorable!

My mom and I picked up a bag of catnip the other day but made the mistake of only getting one when we have 2 kitties.  Lesson learned lol.  They've been sharing it but whenever one has it, the other one's watching with a baleful stare   They also both fall asleep with it like a pillow lol

Storm





Spots (with her toy in the background as usual, she can't leave it alone even when playing with something else lol it might get scared )


----------



## Livia1

Ohh ... I just found this thread. I already know I'll be visiting a lot! 
That's a whole lot of gorgeous kitties


----------



## Nekko

Lady Stardust, your kitties are so cute!!!

I love how they cuddle with the catnip bag


----------



## lolitakali

Nekko said:


> Hi everyone, beautiful babies I must say!
> 
> I would like to introduce you all to my baby boy Archie
> 
> He is almost 1 year old.  Will be on Sunday the 22nd.  Going to by him a new scratching post for his birthday.  Here are some photos of him from baby him to now him.
> 
> First night home.
> 
> All he did was sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning, he woke up to play with his favourite toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a few months ago, when we discovered that he LOVES water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him posing for a photo
> 
> 
> This is his favourite place to be when he is tired
> 
> 
> This is his favourite position to be in EVER!  Upside down
> 
> 
> Thank you all for looking!!
> 
> We also made some youtube videos of him when he was little too.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5zDMewD1U
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhqDdi2iecw




Awwww he is too precious and he swims too????

Wished Pepper would do that!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *Nekko*, Archie is adorable!
> 
> My mom and I picked up a bag of catnip the other day but made the mistake of only getting one when we have 2 kitties.  Lesson learned lol.  They've been sharing it but whenever one has it, the other one's watching with a baleful stare   They also both fall asleep with it like a pillow lol
> 
> Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spots (with her toy in the background as usual, she can't leave it alone even when playing with something else lol it might get scared )



Awwww cutie babies ... I want to be a cat lady!!!


----------



## bwthd

All the cats here are sooo adorable. 



Here's my Darcy


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What a fluffy puff!


----------



## br00kelynx

bwthd said:


> All the cats here are sooo adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Darcy



Aww is her tongue always out? How funny


----------



## Jessie Anne

This is Gretchen. She's my rescue kitten (I refuse to acknowledge that she's now almost fully grown! Time flies!) that I got from the RSPCA in February this year. She is the funniest thing.

Just chillin'. Excuse the no makeup and psycho hair. 





Gretchen decided that this was her chair, and she wasn't sharing! Mum said down and the next thing we knew, Gretchen jumped up and wedged herself down. Cat has attitude!





Just hangin' around...





She reveals her true nature when she sleeps... Vamp fangs, anyone?





Looking innocent for 0.1 of a second





Before I got Gretchen, I had a kitty called Snuggles. I got her when I was like, 7, and she was my absolute best friend right up to the day we put her to sleep (she had liver failure): the 27th December 2007. I cried for weeks and weeks and weeks- and it took me over 2 years to be able to get another kitten. Here's my baby.


----------



## poopsie

Aaaaaawwwwww Jessie-- such cute kitties! And bless you for rescuing Gretchen, she really is precious.


----------



## Straight-Laced

bwthd said:


> All the cats here are sooo adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Darcy





OMG Darcy's so cute!!  I love feline balls of fluff


----------



## Straight-Laced

Great pics of Gretchen and the late Snuggles *Jessie Anne*!! Both gorgeous kitties


----------



## Jessie Anne

Aww thanks *Straight-Laced* and *Poopsie2*. 

*BWTHD*: your kitty is so cute and looks so cuddly! 

All the kitties on here are so gorgeous- makes me think that Gretchen needs a friend! Hmmm...


----------



## Jessie Anne

lisalovesshoes said:


> Meet Bisou (bottom) & Boris (top)!
> View attachment 1183692
> 
> 
> Bisou is 13 mths, Boris is 10 wks.. mother and son that we adopted a few weeks ago..
> View attachment 1183693
> 
> 
> This was when she got fixed and chewed off the stitches over night.. even after the bitter solution! He followed her around everywhere just staring at the cone.. lol
> View attachment 1183694


 
I love the third pic- he's staring at her like 'Mama, what _*is*_ that'? SO CUTE.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gretchen is precious..sorry to hear about Snuggles!


----------



## bwthd

Lady Stardust, Straight-Laced, Jessie Anne - thanks

br00kelynx - lol yeah, always. i have no idea why, but oh so cute 


Jessie Anne - haha love the second pic. cats never learned how to share


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The only vid I've been able to get of my boy's "Humping" on blankets... I love it at the end, he's licking his lips like "UGH COTTON MOUTH!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1ZrGZpi2RE


----------



## mymeimei02

Love everyone's fur babies  It was sooo hot here yesterday  my poor Stitch was trying to stay cool. Here he is lying on his back trying to sleep.







Here is the look he gave me "cool me down mommy"


----------



## lolitakali

bwthd said:


> All the cats here are sooo adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Darcy



Sooooo precious!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Jessie Anne said:


> This is Gretchen. She's my rescue kitten (I refuse to acknowledge that she's now almost fully grown! Time flies!) that I got from the RSPCA in February this year. She is the funniest thing.
> 
> Just chillin'. Excuse the no makeup and psycho hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gretchen decided that this was her chair, and she wasn't sharing! Mum said down and the next thing we knew, Gretchen jumped up and wedged herself down. Cat has attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hangin' around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She reveals her true nature when she sleeps... Vamp fangs, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking innocent for 0.1 of a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I got Gretchen, I had a kitty called Snuggles. I got her when I was like, 7, and she was my absolute best friend right up to the day we put her to sleep (she had liver failure): the 27th December 2007. I cried for weeks and weeks and weeks- and it took me over 2 years to be able to get another kitten. Here's my baby.



Awwwww.... cute kitties!!!

Thanks for rescuing the furry!


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Love everyone's fur babies  It was sooo hot here yesterday  my poor Stitch was trying to stay cool. Here he is lying on his back trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the look he gave me "cool me down mommy"



Awwww... Stitch is so precious and you know it!


----------



## lolitakali

Sharing more Pepper pics...
*I me pepperz*





One of her fav. spots.... just hanging.





Yummy yummy birdie???





Sloe...w wink? Love?





Look Ma... No handsz!

Enjoy!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What a pretty lady!  I love gray kitties!  Spotsy loves sitting in the window too I think girl kitties like to watch people and things and gossip


----------



## stacmck

Wow, Pepper is getting big already!

Kittens grow so fast.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love seeing pictures of Pepper..she is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Jessie Anne

Aww Pepper is so cute! I love her colouring, too. Very pretty.

I love this thread. Makes me smile at the end of a pretty awful day at work dealing with people. Cats really are the ultimate healer of the heart and soul.


----------



## jen_sparro

Baby thinks the corkboard is a great place to sleep... even with it's pins! Too bad we've put it up now that we've finished painting the living room


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mymeimei02 said:


> Love everyone's fur babies  It was sooo hot here yesterday  my poor Stitch was trying to stay cool. Here he is lying on his back trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the look he gave me "cool me down mommy"


Your kitty looks alot like mine, does he have a white under-fur? If so, like my kitty he's a "smoke" kitty.. it's what they call that fur color appearance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute picture of Baby!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ What a pretty lady!  I love gray kitties!  Spotsy loves sitting in the window too I think girl kitties like to watch people and things and gossip



Hahaha... I think you right! 
Pepper loves her window and she hogs the "newish" window seat/day bed that I set-up only months ago.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Wow, Pepper is getting big already!
> 
> Kittens grow so fast.



I know right.  
She is around 1.5 - 2 lbs (9 plus week) when I got her... now she is a solid 4 lb at 14 weeks.


----------



## missD

My hubby and Kumquat always play together. When run and chase each other and do the craziest things. Here is their "Cat Hat" moment. I love seeing them play with each other.


----------



## Michele26

*MissD*, what a great photo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MissD-lmao...funny picture!


----------



## stacmck

LOL, MissD...that's so cute!


----------



## lolitakali

missD said:


> My hubby and Kumquat always play together. When run and chase each other and do the craziest things. Here is their "Cat Hat" moment. I love seeing them play with each other.



Dazzz too cute!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*missD* that's way too cute!


----------



## roxys

missd thats such a funny pic!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Boris says hello!






A good friend of mine was over for a BBQ and took a few shots of my new babies.. this is my fav! I'll post more when he sends me the rest!


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> Boris says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine was over for a BBQ and took a few shots of my new babies.. this is my fav! I'll post more when he sends me the rest!



Cutie!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lisalovesshoes said:


> Boris says hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine was over for a BBQ and took a few shots of my new babies.. this is my fav! I'll post more when he sends me the rest!


SUCH a beautiful pic! Love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Boris is gorgeous!


----------



## Denaroo

*Miss D... Kumquat (love his name) and your husband are so funny and this picture made me laugh water all over my computer screen - this is so hilarious!! *

*Boris is such a beautiful, cutie little guy *


----------



## miyale30

lisalovesshoes said:


> Boris says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good friend of mine was over for a BBQ and took a few shots of my new babies.. this is my fav! I'll post more when he sends me the rest!



Gorgeous photograph of a beautiful kitty!!


----------



## poopsie

Here is my little feral Adrian. Took me a year to trap her. She lets me pet her- but only with one hand!


----------



## Jessie Anne

Oh my, Boris is so cute! Love his name as well!


----------



## Sweetpea83

poopsie2 said:


> Here is my little feral Adrian. Took me a year to trap her. She lets me pet her- *but only with one hand*!



Lol!

She's gorgeous!


----------



## stacmck

poopsie2 said:


> Here is my little feral Adrian. Took me a year to trap her. She lets me pet her- but only with one hand!


Adrian is so pretty!


----------



## lolitakali

poopsie2 said:


> Here is my little feral Adrian. Took me a year to trap her. She lets me pet her- but only with one hand!



Awww what a beautiful picture of her.
I love her in that backdrop.


----------



## poopsie

Thank you! She is the itty-est little thing. So cautious, even after all the years she has been here. I just love her so much- and respect her stubborn independence!


----------



## Lady Stardust

So I found a kitten today while at my friend's house and I felt so bad for the little girl I had to take her home and try to find her a home.  I can't keep her because I already have Storm and Spots (and Spots is big time pissed off right now lol) and long story short, I have a lot of people offering to take her which is great so that part's taken care of but in the meantime I had totally forgotten how much work kittens are.  It was easier when Spots had hers because she wasn't growling at them and trying to kill them so I didn't have to watch them every minute.  But this little one I not only have to constantly watch but she also cries every time I get up to do something.  I was starving before but couldn't eat until she fell asleep!  It's like having a real baby with her lol.  She's a little snuggle bug, she loves sleeping on my leg or lap...but then it means I'm stuck lol


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww....... I know what you mean about forgetting how kittens can be! I 'rescued' a junior boy from the neighborhood. He was just full of the dickens-- and my girls were soooo upset. But, my friends had just lost a cat to illness so it was almost as if he was sent. They couldn't take him until he was fixed so I had 2-3 weeks of mayhem.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Little Ivy went home with her new mommy today, I cannot believe she got taken in just one day!  Here's a pic of the little nugget:


----------



## stacmck

^Aww!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Omg...sooo cute!! Glad to hear she has a home now!


----------



## juneping

Lady Stardust said:


> Little Ivy went home with her new mommy today, I cannot believe she got taken in just one day!  Here's a pic of the little nugget:



so cute...the kitty paws look just like my avatar


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww... *Lady Stardust* I'm glad she found a home! How lovely of you to find her a new mommy! I love tuxedo cats and would've loved to have taken her in too!!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Little Ivy went home with her new mommy today, I cannot believe she got taken in just one day!  Here's a pic of the little nugget:



Awwwwww!!!!!

Too cute! Too cute!!!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Crappy photo but had to be captured!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww! lol Nuggets hate being cleaned


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute pic,lisalovesshoes!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch looking all innocent by the window 








Little does he knows that I have evidence of his attempt to escape out the window


----------



## Michele26

Escape?! Keep our Stitch safe please.


----------



## stacmck

at "Stitch evidence"

Middy (or "Stitch Junior" ) trying to get me to stop reading on my iPad and pet him instead


----------



## poopsie

Here is Miss Tina Louise. She was abandoned when her 'owners' moved away- they took the dogs but left her behind. She was on her own for a year or two before I coaxed her into the fold. She has the funniest little 'yips' when she talks.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Such adorable muffins!  *stacmck*, I think your baby is the missing triplet of my Storm and *mymeimei02*'s Stitch! lol 

*poopsie2*, aww that's terrible she got left but great she has a new mama   I hate seeing little girls left to themselves because they just keep getting pregnant over and over and over.  I feel bad for all the homeless animals but especially the little girls.  Like the other day w baby Ivy, her mom wasn't more than about 6 months herself.  And when we found Spotsy she was pregnant and only 1 year old and it was already her 2nd litter


----------



## poopsie

The first thing I did was get her fixed. My vet gives me the feral cat rate. To this day 'Weezer' doesn't like boy cats- I can only surmise it is because they must have just about pestered her to death before she was fixed.

She is a wonderful hunter- she has to be to have survived for as long as she did. Whatever she catches she eats- every morsel.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Mine are weird with other cats I can't establish any patterns with them.  Storm HATED Spots when she came (he likes her enough now) but he loves baby girl cats.  He loved one of Spotsy's little girls and he was great w Ivy the other day while Spots was growling at her and being a big fat meanie I was very disappointed in her treating a little nugget like that.  She was fine with Storm from day one though she always loved him lol


----------



## Michele26

poopsie, Bless you for saving Weezer. How many cats do you have? Is Weezer an indoor cat now?


----------



## poopsie

Michele26 said:


> poopsie, Bless you for saving Weezer. How many cats do you have? Is Weezer an indoor cat now?



Awww.......I just feel lucky to have them

I have 6 'regulars' and a few that are hit and miss. They all found their way here and are welcome. 
I know it sounds funny, but I am lucky in that I live in a mobile home park so the kitties are off the main drag. Some of my outdoor crew (all fixed) have been here for almost 10 years. They were welcome to come inside, but chose not to. There have been a few over the years that have not returned and I think about them everyday and pray that they are ok. I can only do so much due to the close proximity of the other neighbors. I have found other homes for a few over the years.
The best thing I ever did was enclose my patio- so now the kitties can be 'out' and still be controlled. That is where Tina hangs out mostly. Of course she is indoors too.  she and KiKi are what I consider to be my indoor kitties.

Here is Miss KiKi


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Aww.... Miss KiKi looks exactly like my first kitty! 

*Sweetpea83* thank you!

*Lady Stardust* the funny thing is, after he realises he's pinned down and can't get away.. he'll start cleaning her too... LOL sometimes it'll distract her and releases her grip and the cheeky bugger runs off and hides hahahaha


----------



## misspiggy_07

poopsie2 said:


> Here is Miss Tina Louise. She was abandoned when her 'owners' moved away- they took the dogs but left her behind. She was on her own for a year or two before I coaxed her into the fold. She has the funniest little 'yips' when she talks.


 

poopsie, thanks for rescuing Tina. Give her hugs n kisses on my behalf. Poor girl girl. But now so glad that she's found you.


----------



## stacmck

lisalovesshoes said:


> *Lady Stardust* the funny thing is, after he realises he's pinned down and can't get away.. he'll start cleaning her too... LOL sometimes it'll distract her and releases her grip and the cheeky bugger runs off and hides hahahaha


LOL, kitty is smart!


----------



## stacmck

Tina and Miss KiKi are so pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the pics ladies!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Princess Spots with her entourage  (my mom and I like weird dolls, we collect them lol) She's got crazy camera eyes here.  Someone's getting a little c-h-u-b-b-y


----------



## Michele26

^^She's really pretty.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Princess Spots is gorgeous!  I've always wanted a ginger and a grey kitty.. never thought to find one that's ginger AND grey.. hehehe


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thank you both!  *lisalovesshoes*, I know her ginger part is from a tabby parent but I have no idea what the gray is from lol.  All but one of her babies she had were full tabbys lol


----------



## poopsie

Pretty baby!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, Spotsy is precious!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Princess Spots with her entourage  (my mom and I like weird dolls, we collect them lol) She's got crazy camera eyes here.  Someone's getting a little c-h-u-b-b-y



Awwwww.... cutie. Sooo relaxed too.


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> Crappy photo but had to be captured!
> 
> View attachment 1191935



lol!!! I totally dig whats said.
Soooo cute!

Bath.... Noooooo!!!
If pepper could speak.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> at "Stitch evidence"
> 
> Middy (or "Stitch Junior" ) trying to get me to stop reading on my iPad and pet him instead



Awwww.
Pepper always do that... put herself or her paw in front of where I am going or what I am doing if she wants attention from me.

One night, she even keeps putting herself in front of my way towards my bedroom so I can keep entertaining (playing with) her.


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch looking all innocent by the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little does he knows that I have evidence of his attempt to escape out the window



Paw extended!
Sooo cool as a cuk!


----------



## lolitakali

poopsie2 said:


> Here is Miss Tina Louise. She was abandoned when her 'owners' moved away- they took the dogs but left her behind. She was on her own for a year or two before I coaxed her into the fold. She has the funniest little 'yips' when she talks.



Awwww what a cool looking kitty... very pretty!


----------



## lolitakali

poopsie2 said:


> Awww.......I just feel lucky to have them
> 
> I have 6 'regulars' and a few that are hit and miss. They all found their way here and are welcome.
> I know it sounds funny, but I am lucky in that I live in a mobile home park so the kitties are off the main drag. Some of my outdoor crew (all fixed) have been here for almost 10 years. They were welcome to come inside, but chose not to. There have been a few over the years that have not returned and I think about them everyday and pray that they are ok. I can only do so much due to the close proximity of the other neighbors. I have found other homes for a few over the years.
> The best thing I ever did was enclose my patio- so now the kitties can be 'out' and still be controlled. That is where Tina hangs out mostly. Of course she is indoors too.  she and KiKi are what I consider to be my indoor kitties.
> 
> Here is Miss KiKi



Ooooohhh I loooove Miss Kiki!!!
Is she a Russian Blue???? 
Or a British Short hair?

love love blue kitty.


----------



## lolitakali

Pepper close up!






In her "blueness"... she very "blue". lol!

P.S. just like a hooman baby.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute!


----------



## sabrunka

Here's my beautiful kitty! I LOVE HER! Lol 






And here is my boyfriends cat, although it's technically mine too since we got her together AND live together.. He just picked her out lol.. She's sadly not the best cat  Very mean.. But we keep her around lol.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Awww fluffy bum!!


----------



## poopsie

lolitakali said:


> Ooooohhh I loooove Miss Kiki!!!
> Is she a Russian Blue????
> Or a British Short hair?
> 
> love love blue kitty.



Thank you lolitakali 

I really don't know WHAT KikI is! LOL!

She was just another abused little kitty that found her way to me. 
Her previous 'owners' would just leave her out on their steps and put a cardboard box OVER her at night when she was a tiny kitten.  I used to walk by and check up on her - but she was behind a fence. She escaped somehow- late one night I could have sworn I heard a little meow and when I went out to check this little ball of fur just came flying at me. That was 7 years ago and she has been with me ever since. 

She has ghost rings on her tail so there may be some tabby somewhere in that fat cat .


----------



## Lady Stardust

poopsie2 said:


> She has ghost rings on her tail so there may be some tabby somewhere in that fat cat .


  Spotsy has those too I think they're so weird! lol.  She is part tabby but on her tail it's gray with dark gray rings on it that you can only see in certain lighting.  One of her babies was her little mini version! lol (all the rest were tabbys):


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ I WANT!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love kittens!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sabrunka-pretty kitties!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch lounging on his favorite blanket and chair right by the window he tried to escape from  





Close up of his "innocent" face how can I stay mad at him?


----------



## kirsten

I am getting a new kitty. He is a melanistic Bengal! I already have a 2 year old female brown marbled Bengal named Safari. I get to pick up the little guy in November. Here he is. 

_The Melanistic Bengal is a black Bengal. Melanistic Bengals may exhibit varied intensities of black spotted or marbled pattern which may be visible in bright light. _


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Kristen-what a gorgeous cat..those eyes are amazing!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Oooh, so cute! reminds me of when I fostered my little litter this time last year.

I would definetly recommend people to adopt from an animal shelter as opposed to breeders (it's just wrong)... if you're considering pets, & adopt in pairs as of course, cats get lonely without a little kittie playmate.


----------



## stacmck

OMG, I love kittens!  I'm so sad that Middy doesn't look like a kitten anymore.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*kirsten* Love bengals!! 

*stacmck* I know what you mean! Best friend's cat (well technically ours but I moved out in June cos my house was finished..) just finally grew out of his kitten face and had a sudden growth spurt.. 

This is him on the right at 8 months old... on the left is normal sized cat Petra who's 11 yo.. They're in the spare bedroom turned messy store room so I've beautified the background for you 




He's 2 and a half now.. Can u guys imagine how massive he is! I need to visit him and take a picture!!


----------



## lolitakali

sabrunka said:


> Here's my beautiful kitty! I LOVE HER! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my boyfriends cat, although it's technically mine too since we got her together AND live together.. He just picked her out lol.. She's sadly not the best cat  Very mean.. But we keep her around lol.




Awwww... I love this pic.
It says "shes got the look"!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*kirsten*, what a cute nugget!  You'll have your hands full with him he looks like a playful little one!  I love the group pic, looks like mama got the kitten combo pack they're all different!   *mymeimei02*, Stitch is like "Turn around, Mama so I can try this window thing again"


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy has those too I think they're so weird! lol.  She is part tabby but on her tail it's gray with dark gray rings on it that you can only see in certain lighting.  One of her babies was her little mini version! lol (all the rest were tabbys):



Looove kitties.


----------



## lolitakali

kirsten said:


> I am getting a new kitty. He is a melanistic Bengal! I already have a 2 year old female brown marbled Bengal named Safari. I get to pick up the little guy in November. Here he is.
> 
> _The Melanistic Bengal is a black Bengal. Melanistic Bengals may exhibit varied intensities of black spotted or marbled pattern which may be visible in bright light. _



These kitties too!!!!


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch lounging on his favorite blanket and chair right by the window he tried to escape from
> 
> Close up of his "innocent" face how can I stay mad at him?



Awwwww is stitch saying "Ohhhhhhh"?
She has such a cute look here (look at her mouth)!
heheheh.


----------



## lolitakali

poopsie2 said:


> Thank you lolitakali
> 
> I really don't know WHAT KikI is! LOL!
> 
> She was just another abused little kitty that found her way to me.
> Her previous 'owners' would just leave her out on their steps and put a cardboard box OVER her at night when she was a tiny kitten. I used to walk by and check up on her - but she was behind a fence. She escaped somehow- late one night I could have sworn I heard a little meow and when I went out to check this little ball of fur just came flying at me. That was 7 years ago and she has been with me ever since.
> 
> She has ghost rings on her tail so there may be some tabby somewhere in that fat cat .



Pepper has "ghost tabby" marks too... but that happens in the "Nebelung" breed kittens. They are acceptable standards til 1 yr old.






See the "ghost tabby" on her body?
But if you flip the fur, it disappears because she has the same color fur throughout but the effect is called "silver tips".

At certain lighting... Pepper actually have a "fuzzy" "glowing" "misty" look typical of the "Nebelung" breed.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^I am going to steal Pepper!  lol She's adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^I want Pepper to be Stanley's bff! Lmao!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisalovesshoes said:


> *kirsten* Love bengals!!
> 
> *stacmck* I know what you mean! Best friend's cat (well technically ours but I moved out in June cos my house was finished..) just finally grew out of his kitten face and had a sudden growth spurt..
> 
> This is him on the right at 8 months old... on the left is normal sized cat Petra who's 11 yo.. They're in the spare bedroom turned messy store room so I've beautified the background for you
> 
> View attachment 1194788
> 
> 
> He's 2 and a half now.. Can u guys imagine how massive he is! I need to visit him and take a picture!!



Haha, loving the background!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> ^I am going to steal Pepper!  lol She's adorable!



^^^ Thanks L. Stardust. You have many a cutie pies (spotsy & her litters ) yourself too.


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^I want Pepper to be Stanley's bff! Lmao!



^^^ Awwww Pepper & Stanley are already BFF. You know it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## Lady Stardust

lolitakali said:


> ^^^ Thanks L. Stardust. You have many a cutie pies (spotsy & her litters ) yourself too.


  Thanks!  Spotsy's babies are SO big now!  Especially her boy (she had 3 girls, 1 boy).  they're all 2+ now but the boy is like the size of a small wildcat or something he is a one lanky man! lol  She's so funny now that she doesn't have babies anymore she's finally a real baby herself not a mama


----------



## elle-mo

My now 9yo son with his shelter kitty named 'Kyle'. I love this pic


----------



## juneping

^^so cute....


----------



## lolitakali

elle-mo said:


> My now 9yo son with his shelter kitty named 'Kyle'. I love this pic



Awwww so precious.
Such a cutie kitty wit z itzy bitzy vampy fangs.


----------



## Michele26

elle-mo said:


> My now 9yo son with his shelter kitty named 'Kyle'. I love this pic



I  this picture.

Your son is beautiful too.


----------



## poopsie

That is so sweet!


----------



## stacmck

My black cat with his black cat (which is actually a dog toy from Petco) 





He's gotten so big...up to 7 lbs when I took him to the vet a couple days ago!


----------



## lolitakali

Awwwww... 
Even have his own toy kitty with a "Steeler" colored ribbon around it.... Soooo cool!

Such a handsome fellow.


----------



## Denaroo

*^^  Oh hes so beautiful!! Is this the little sneaker trying to get out the window? :greengrin:*


----------



## Michele26

Stac, he's all grown...no more kitten. He looks great!


----------



## stacmck

Denaroo said:


> *^^  Oh hes so beautiful!! Is this the little sneaker trying to get out the window? :greengrin:*


No, that was mymeimei02's black cat Stitch 

They do look like they were separated at birth though


----------



## missgiannina

stacmck said:


> My black cat with his black cat (which is actually a dog toy from Petco)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gotten so big...up to 7 lbs when I took him to the vet a couple days ago!



so cute ....i just want to hug him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denaroo

stacmck said:


> No, that was mymeimei02's black cat Stitch
> 
> They do look like they were separated at birth though


 
*Oh yes for Petes sake - Ive looked at so many cuties in this thread I hardly recognize my own cat at this point .... they do look alike and they are both so cute!*


----------



## Denaroo

missgiannina said:


> so cute ....i just want to hug him!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Missgiannina is that your kitty in your avatar?!  I love that picture!! :greengrin:*


----------



## OOLALAAH

Meet China who will be coming home with us in Oct or Nov


----------



## kirsten

^Adorable! That kitten has some great markings! I have Bengals. One now and one coming home in November.


<--- The one coming home in November in my avatar. He is a melanistic Bengal.


----------



## stacmck

^^What a pretty kitten! Such pretty markings.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*OOLALAAH*, what a pretty baby!  He's like a cheetah baby.  Is he a regular kitty or is he like one of those small scale wild ones?

Here's his royal highness Storm today, using his catnip bag as a pillow lol:





And Spotsy doing...I don't even know what this is lol:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Aww.. that's Muffin's favourite pose.. 




*OOLALAAH* adorable!!!


----------



## OOLALAAH

kirsten said:


> ^Adorable! That kitten has some great markings! I have Bengals. One now and one coming home in November.
> 
> 
> <--- The one coming home in November in my avatar. He is a melanistic Bengal.



Very cool kitten & congrats on the addition! They do have such cool marking huh?! 

Yep, she is a Bengal- it is part Asian Lepord Cat and part domestic cat. 

Thanks for all the compliments on my kitten China 

XOXO


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *OOLALAAH*, what a pretty baby!  He's like a cheetah baby.  Is he a regular kitty or is he like one of those small scale wild ones?
> 
> Here's his royal highness Storm today, using his catnip bag as a pillow lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Spotsy doing...I don't even know what this is lol:




^^^ thats called z "Strike a pose" from spotsy.... too cute hehehehe.

While storm is in his highness glorious shiny pose as usual. Sparkly!!


----------



## lolitakali

OOLALAAH, cute looking kitty.
Is (s)he a bengal???

Lisalovesshoes... awww muffin!!! 2 cute.


----------



## lolitakali

Most recent of Pepper (she poutin' I think... heheheh)






She will definitely have green eyes.


----------



## oscarcat729

I've been looking at this thread a lot recently. I'm away at college and miss my baby kitties so much!! Everyone's kitties are so cute!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww *lolitakali* Pepper has some serious whiskers!


----------



## Lady Stardust

lolitakali said:


> While storm is in his highness glorious shiny pose as usual. Sparkly!!


  Thanks!  He knows he's a gorgeous man, he's so shiny I call him Pantene Pro V cat lol


----------



## OOLALAAH

lolitakali said:


> OOLALAAH, cute looking kitty.
> Is (s)he a bengal???
> 
> Lisalovesshoes... awww muffin!!! 2 cute.



Aww thanks  Yep she is indeed a bengal! I can't wait to meet her. 

Muffin is darling Lisalovesshoes!!!

XOXO


----------



## Lady Stardust

My mom got some kind of new wreath thingy today...or as Spots calls it, a new toy! lol she's been chewing on it non stop:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks you guys... Muffin was in a terrible car accident not too long ago so he is now a 3 legged cat.. he's healed up well and coping very very well.. but his tail is still bandaged up! Poor baby!

I haven't taken any pics yet but will do when he's recovered! With all that fluff, prob won't even realise there's anything missing! lol


----------



## stacmck

^^It's so funny how nosy cats are. As soon as something new shows up they smell it and chew at it.

I'm kind of nervous to put up my fall decorations...Middy might attack them all


----------



## jen_sparro

Baby was my Dad's present for father's day  (she climbed into the leftover wrapping paper).




And tonight, she sleeps in the strangest places (no beds, couches or cushions for her), this time the tissue box was her pillow *shakes head*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Enjoying all the pics..keep em coming!


----------



## Livia1

Cuties!

This must be the most dangerous thread on tPF i.e. I could look at these pics all day


----------



## lolitakali

Thanks all of you for the nice special comments.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> My mom got some kind of new wreath thingy today...or as Spots calls it, a new toy! lol she's been chewing on it non stop:



Spotsy's cuteness overloaded with the wreath..... I wanna play with it too. Lol!


----------



## lolitakali

jen_sparro said:


> Baby was my Dad's present for father's day  (she climbed into the leftover wrapping paper).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tonight, she sleeps in the strangest places (no beds, couches or cushions for her), this time the tissue box was her pillow *shakes head*



Awwwww what a fluffy kitty!
I love her kitty "shape".


----------



## lolitakali

Pepper's new bamboo cat tree condo (her fav. elastic string toy "dollar store fish wand"; no choking hazard here)  :






Pepper's new outfit:









^^^ she doen't look too happy with the outfit on here... is probably scolding my DD (DD's idea not mine... heheheh), I took it all off for the night (can't have "unsupervised" dress-up on pets; accident may happen you just never know).

Oh and she's having her petromalt on her paw too (not bleeding).

P.S. You can tell I'm an over-protective kitty mommy.


----------



## Michele26

*lolitakali,* she looks so cute, but you can tell she isn't too happy.


----------



## bnjj

Pepper is such a cutie and you're such a good kitty mommy!


----------



## aaallabama

lolitakali said:


> Pepper's new outfit:


_*^^ ROTFL!!! :lolots:
*_


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lolitakali*, Pepper wears a little dress?  I'm so jealous!  I always wanted to dress up Spotsy but she won't let me lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*lolitakali* pepper is too cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pepper is so pretty..love her outfit too, lol!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

OMG, I never get sick of looking at these pics.  I love, love cats!  I never saw a cat with clothes on, sooo cute!


----------



## bnjj

Someone on here has a black and white cat that wears polo shirts.  It is adorable.

My cats would be having no part of that.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Neither would mine, they hate petromalt too so I have to shove it down their throats, they wont' lick it off willingly... they'll rub it on something instead.


----------



## Michele26

I can't even get a collar on my cats.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Michele26 said:


> I can't even get a collar on my cats.


 
Me either....when I brought my twin babies home they tried to chew themselves free!!!


----------



## stacmck

Pepper looks so unhappy with her outfit 

Middy will let me put the harness on him for about 15 minutes so we can go outside...that's about it. Clothes wouldn't happen in a million years.


----------



## stacmck

Middy says Happy Fall...he cracks me up when he lays his head on pillows to sleep


----------



## Michele26

Is that a little white hair on his belly?


----------



## stacmck

Yeah, he has a little patch of white on his belly and a spot under his chin.


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-what a sweet photo...


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone has to copy everything his little sister does to show that he's just as special lol.  Here's Stormy sitting in Spotsy's area:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My precious girls coming home this week for the 1st time!  We are so excited to welcome them to our family May I present: Deja (left) and Marlee (right) sister (kitties) and I can't wait! I am sure I will start a whole new thread with photos and details lol...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Omg!! They are too cute!!


----------



## jen_sparro

So cute! Cannot wait to get a kitty once uni finishes... you're making me want to go out and get one right now hehe


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I was having a nap saturday evening before I went out and I got woken up by a weight on my stomach.. turned the light on and saw this chirruping at me.....








How can I possibly get mad at this??????


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh, he is gorgeous! He looks like my Stormy... he used to do that


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-what a cutie!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Thank you, all the furry felines on here are just so adorable! Deja & Marlee will be here on Wed!


----------



## crissy11

I laughed at this last night. We ordered in pizza and Bimmer decided that would be a great place to sleep - on top of the pizza box with the pizza still inside. I tell ya, the cat is insane.  He LOVES heat.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*BAGLADY-SHOEFLY*, what little dumplings!  You're gonna have your hands full with them lol.  *crissy11*, that's adorable!  My girly loves heat too, she comes running into the room the minute the space heater goes on in the winter lol


----------



## mymeimei02

Been on vacation and couldn't bring my Stitch. I missed the little bugger  

I don't know what Stitch is looking it at but I think its funny. :lolots:





His favorite position.


----------



## aaallabama

crissy11 said:


> I laughed at this last night. We ordered in pizza and Bimmer decided that would be a great place to sleep - on top of the pizza box with the pizza still inside. I tell ya, the cat is insane.  He LOVES heat.
> 
> View attachment 1203144
> View attachment 1203145







*^^ LOL!!!* :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*crissy11* that's adorable! Mine would sometimes sit on my laptop.. even while I'm using it!


----------



## Denaroo

*Bimmer is hilarious!!!  He is so cute on his pizza box  .... he looks well looked after *

*lisalovesshoes that is the sweetest little cutie to wake up to *

*Stitch and Stormy are **beautiful bl**ack guys.. I just love all the kittys - the two little babies are so exciting, everyone has such geat kitties!*


----------



## Annabear

Heres a pic of my cat Zeke, sadly he isnt with us anymore. Had to relocate so we had to give them to my parents for a while and he just didnt come home one afternoon. But this is a pic of him when he was really small. We adopted him from family friends who take in stray and abused animals so he was really small and a little too young to be without his mummy, but someone had to take him in.


----------



## stacmck

Love the kitty lying on the pizza box!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^What a sweet kitten..


----------



## lolitakali

Thank you guys for all the comments.
 Been out of TPF for a while so am late.



Michele26 said:


> *lolitakali,* she looks so cute, but you can tell she isn't too happy.


 
 Yah, she will pout but she never ever protested though!
 Such a patient sweetie.



bnjj said:


> Pepper is such a cutie and you're such a good kitty mommy!



Thanks Bnjj!



aaallabama said:


> _*^^ ROTFL!!! :lolots:
> *_



ITA!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *lolitakali*, Pepper wears a little dress?  I'm so jealous!  I always wanted to dress up Spotsy but she won't let me lol


 
 Thanks L. Stardust.
 Pepper is just a very patient sweetie especially with my DD.
 DD basically haul her everywhere and pepper will remain limp & floppy in her hands.



lisalovesshoes said:


> *lolitakali* pepper is too cute!!



Thank you, thank you!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Pepper is so pretty..love her outfit too, lol!



Thanks sweetpea!!!
Poor pepper though... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Middy says Happy Fall...he cracks me up when he lays his head on pillows to sleep



Awwww... sleepy head!



Lady Stardust said:


> Someone has to copy everything his little sister does to show that he's just as special lol.  Here's Stormy sitting in Spotsy's area:



Lol!!!
Pepper loves to steal hubby's computer chair.


----------



## lolitakali

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My precious girls coming home this week for the 1st time!  We are so excited to welcome them to our family May I present: Deja (left) and Marlee (right) sister (kitties) and I can't wait! I am sure I will start a whole new thread with photos and details lol...



OMG!!!!
Wayyyyyyy to cuted out!!!


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> I was having a nap saturday evening before I went out and I got woken up by a weight on my stomach.. turned the light on and saw this chirruping at me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I possibly get mad at this??????



Ohhh how can you get mad at this.... tooooo awwwww!!!!!
Cuteness overload!
_*Its that Lo0k!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## lolitakali

crissy11 said:


> I laughed at this last night. We ordered in pizza and Bimmer decided that would be a great place to sleep - on top of the pizza box with the pizza still inside. I tell ya, the cat is insane.  He LOVES heat.
> 
> View attachment 1203144
> View attachment 1203145



Not only the heat... probably that "pepperoni perfume" too maybe???
Lol!!! 
P.S. Its also a "hot" pose from the kitty!


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Been on vacation and couldn't bring my Stitch. I missed the little bugger
> 
> I don't know what Stitch is looking it at but I think its funny. :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favorite position.



Just.... Awwwwww. 
I love the "hmmmm" look from above pic and the "pout" at the bottom pic.


----------



## lolitakali

Annabear said:


> Heres a pic of my cat Zeke, sadly he isnt with us anymore. Had to relocate so we had to give them to my parents for a while and he just didnt come home one afternoon. But this is a pic of him when he was really small. We adopted him from family friends who take in stray and abused animals so he was really small and a little too young to be without his mummy, but someone had to take him in.



^^^awww thats a sad story, did anyone try to find him?
Hope he is OK...
He's a cutie with white mittens.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

lolitakali said:


> OMG!!!!
> Wayyyyyyy to cuted out!!!



Thank you loli, they come home tomorrow so brace yourselves for the onslaught of photo-overkill!!


----------



## lolitakali

^^^ yes, yes yesss!!!
Givemimore!!!
I wanna die from cuteness overload. 

I seriously cannot get enough of cute kitty pics.

So I'll admit to be a cute kitty pic "hoarder"... lol!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

^ Then I will have to give you just a little at a time, no 911 calls on my account! But I already have pics from Day on so prepare yourself


----------



## Dancechika24

Some recent pics of my baby Lola...


----------



## lolitakali

Awwww... hello kitty Lola!


----------



## missD

A new member to our family! This is Baozi, a scottish fold from Shanghai!

We call him Baozi (Chinese buns) because his round pudgy face reminds me of them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Lola!

Baozi is a cutie pie!


----------



## stacmck

Love how you came up with Baozi's name!


----------



## honu

missD said:


> A new member to our family! This is Baozi, a scottish fold from Shanghai!
> 
> We call him Baozi (Chinese buns) because his round pudgy face reminds me of them!


 
LOVE the name Baozi! So apropos! I love food names for pets......that's why my kitty is called Cupcake


----------



## lisalovesshoes

He's so cute missD.. and very aptly named too!


----------



## lolitakali

I love the name baozi, yummi yummi!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

crissy11 said:


> I laughed at this last night. We ordered in pizza and Bimmer decided that would be a great place to sleep - on top of the pizza box with the pizza still inside. I tell ya, the cat is insane.  He LOVES heat.
> 
> View attachment 1203144
> View attachment 1203145









^That right there needs to be uploaded to LOLCATS


----------



## crissy11

What about this one - so much for daddy's cereal 





sorry - crappy iphone pics


----------



## stacmck

^


----------



## stacmck

I don't like that Middy can jump so high now...he keeps jumping up on my desk because he is fascinated with my printer.





I don't know what he thinks he'll find in there 





He also jumped up on the counter when I was putting dishes in the dishwasher this morning 

And I've gotten him to wear a collar! Victory is mine!


----------



## bnjj

He is so cute!  I just love kittens.

My humane society is adopting cats free of charge each Wed. this month as they are so over flowing with felines and this week was dedicated to black cats and kittens.  I wanted to go get a cat (likely an adult) so badly but I knew my two old kitties (12 and 14) would not take so readily to a new addition since they are so set in their ways.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I think it's really hard getting a new kitty when you already have one, kitties get so selfish most of the time.  Storm (my boy) was 10 when Spotsy came along and he was mad, he actually didn't talk for like 2 months (Storm meows A LOT, he's a great communicator, so him not talking was a big thing) but then he got used to her and now they're friends even though like any older brother he loves beating her up lol.  Spotsy though does not like other cats, she gets really mad.  When I had baby Ivy a few weeks ago (a little kitten I found and brought home to find her a home), Spots was furious.  She kept going "Roooooooooooooooo!!!!!!" Every time Ivy came near her or looked at her and kept hissing.  I'm really annoyed with Spots for that actually because I do plan to get another cat one day (when I move out, I'm taking Spotsy but Storm is staying with my mom bc he's a 12 year old boy and likes my mom better lol but Spots is only 3) so she better suck it up and learn to share her mama!  I can only imagine that when she's an old lady she's going to hate other cats even more than she does now but I always want to have 2 kitties


----------



## lolitakali

crissy11 said:


> What about this one - so much for daddy's cereal
> 
> View attachment 1207247
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - crappy iphone pics



Ooooh hungry babee...


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> I don't like that Middy can jump so high now...he keeps jumping up on my desk because he is fascinated with my printer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what he thinks he'll find in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also jumped up on the counter when I was putting dishes in the dishwasher this morning
> 
> *And I've gotten him to wear a collar! Victory is mine! *



 Yayyyy fur you!!!

Middy like Pepper very nosey cute.


----------



## lolitakali

This is Pepper's fav. buddy (a totally natural toy) "Mink"... yup, its real mink... she loves to roll around with it.






Pepper sayz "Daz my fav. toy... you canna have it."






Here she is... sleeping like a babee again.


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Aww Pepper is sooo adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Pepper should be a cat model!


----------



## lolitakali

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^Aww Pepper is sooo adorable!



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^Pepper should be a cat model!



Thanks sweetpea!

Just gave me the crooked idea that maybe I should make Pepper "work" as a model to pay me rent plus the foods she pig out on... Lol!!!! Jokin....


----------



## bnjj

Pepper looks like she's having some sweet dreams.


----------



## stacmck

I love the one of Pepper sleeping! I think that kitties are so cute when they are sleeping (which is quite often )


----------



## lolitakali

bnjj said:


> Pepper looks like she's having some sweet dreams.



Thanks bnjj.
Yeah she is... wish I could sleep like her with "no worries".


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> I love the one of Pepper sleeping! I think that kitties are so cute when they are sleeping (which is quite often )



Thanks stacmck.
That is why I have plenty of Pepper's photos of her "nappie-poo".


----------



## mymeimei02

^Pepper is just so precious especially when she is napping 

Here is my Stitch being a bit weird but cute


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, Stitch's twin is sleeping in that position as we speak!   What a nugget

Here's my dumpling lady today:

"Ok, Mama, I get up for a picture"





"And I sit like a little lady"


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^Aww..  I love it when cats sit so cute and neatly... esp when their tail is curled to the front covering their paws!


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> ^Pepper is just so precious especially when she is napping
> 
> Here is my Stitch being a bit weird but cute


Thanks mymeimei!

Stitch is posing and looks so goofy & cute!
Like saying "I can do this yoga pose, can you?" Heheheh


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *mymeimei02*, Stitch's twin is sleeping in that position as we speak!   What a nugget
> 
> Here's my dumpling lady today:
> 
> "Ok, Mama, I get up for a picture"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And I sit like a little lady"



Awwwww what a good girl!
Very dainty lady indeed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spotsy is so cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies!    Here's the big boy Storm today. He actually decided to grace us all with his presence instead of hiding under the bed all day like he usually does lol.  But still looking disinterestedly off into the distance :


----------



## lolitakali

^^^ storm is like pouting... lol! Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Storm is a very handsome boy!


----------



## lolitakali

Since the first day we had her, we have found out that when asleep, Pepper is highly manipulatable.  







And when she is asleep, she seems to always be smiling. Lol!!!






Happi bugger!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol awww!  That's like my guinea pig, when she's tired you can do anything with her bc she's so drowsy she's too lazy to be nasty like she usually is   What a dumpling


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*lolitakali* awwww... what a cutie!!!!!!!! I love her little pink paw pads!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I've posted tonnes on Boris but not Bisou!

I swear sometimes she thinks she's a dog.. she rolls around when she sleeps.. she huffs and puffs when cleaning herself... pretends to be your best friend when you've got food and follow you around everywhere!

This is her trying to get on my plate while I was having dinner! After telling her no, she sat there in front of me looking at the plate, prob going "But where's mine mommy?!? "




And this is her being a typical cat last night.. I was strassing my CLs and left the room to get a drink. When I came back.. this is what I found..




She's barely fits in it!! I got her out and put the shoe box on the floor.. she hopped off the bed and got back into the box...  she slept there the whole night! lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lisalovesshoes*, what a pretty lady you have!  I love kitties in boxes lol.  When my babies want my food I tell them "This is mama food, not baby food, you can't have it" lol sometimes it works


----------



## stacmck

Had to post this because I think it's hilarious...just came upstairs a little while ago to get ready for bed and look where Middy decided he wanted to lay down:




Right smack in the middle of the bed


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ MIIIINEEEE!!!!! My kitties love doing that.. sometimes I find them on my pillow...  or when I'm changing sheets!! They loooove it! Makes it hard but can't help but laugh at how excited they get about floating sheets!

*Lady Stardust* I do that too... but she still sits there and stares until I finish.. LOL


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ lol awww!  That's like my guinea pig, when she's tired you can do anything with her bc she's so drowsy she's too lazy to be nasty like she usually is   What a dumpling



Thanks Ladystardust!

My little bubbles may love to nibble but she is the sweetest guinea piggie that I love. She naps in my arms for long long time just like pepper.


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> *lolitakali* awwww... what a cutie!!!!!!!! I love her little pink paw pads!



Thanks lisalovesshoes!
Her paw is a "mauve" / "lavender" color.


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> I've posted tonnes on Boris but not Bisou!
> 
> I swear sometimes she thinks she's a dog.. she rolls around when she sleeps.. she huffs and puffs when cleaning herself... pretends to be your best friend when you've got food and follow you around everywhere!
> 
> This is her trying to get on my plate while I was having dinner! After telling her no, she sat there in front of me looking at the plate, prob going "But where's mine mommy?!? "
> 
> View attachment 1211135
> 
> 
> And this is her being a typical cat last night.. I was strassing my CLs and left the room to get a drink. When I came back.. this is what I found..
> 
> View attachment 1211136
> 
> 
> She's barely fits in it!! I got her out and put the shoe box on the floor.. she hopped off the bed and got back into the box...  she slept there the whole night! lol



So cute!
I'll be like her if I see that nice juicy piece of protein in front of me.
Meow want!!!


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Had to post this because I think it's hilarious...just came upstairs a little while ago to get ready for bed and look where Middy decided he wanted to lay down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right smack in the middle of the bed



And a bed hogger!!!
Looove it!


----------



## lolitakali

Just to share a "photoshopped" Pepper portrait:


----------



## Lady Stardust

lolitakali said:


> Thanks Ladystardust!
> 
> My little bubbles may love to nibble but she is the sweetest guinea piggie that I love. She naps in my arms for long long time just like pepper.


  Juliet (my piggie) is just a nasty lady, she's just not very sociable lol.  She likes to be talked to and she really likes Spotsy, they give each other sister kisses but other than that she hates to be held, pet, all that lol.  She has these random temper tantrums too where she'll just freak out without being provoked and charge at someone (she did it to Storm and Spots once) I have no idea why she does it!  I always say she takes after her big brother Storm even though he's a kitty cat because he's not big on being touched either lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is such a girly girl, she's drawn to anything girly lol.  "Ohhh, mama, smells like fashion!  I likes it":





Pardon the pile o' notebooks, it's for school lol


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Juliet (my piggie) is just a nasty lady, she's just not very sociable lol. She likes to be talked to and she really likes Spotsy, they give each other sister kisses but other than that she hates to be held, pet, all that lol. She has these random temper tantrums too where she'll just freak out without being provoked and charge at someone (she did it to Storm and Spots once) I have no idea why she does it! I always say she takes after her big brother Storm even though he's a kitty cat because he's not big on being touched either lol



^^^Lol! My 2 other GPs are like that... but Bubbles, I have spent time & watch youtube with her, sing lullaby with her since she was a baby. Even Pepper knows that Bubbles is very special to me and usually gives her wide berth when visiting.  Bubbles is the loudest when fed, always greet me whenever I go into their (GP) room that house their C&C cage.



Lady Stardust said:


> Spots is such a girly girl, she's drawn to anything girly lol.  "Ohhh, mama, smells like fashion!  I likes it":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the pile o' notebooks, it's for school lol



Awwwww... sposty is a lady's lady! Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali-very cool looking!
ladystardust-haha cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-what a cutie!
stacmck-haha..typical cat...


Next week my Stanley is packing his suitcase and moving into my mom's huge house..my SO's allergies have been so bad lately because he's allergic to cats..thankfully my mom loves him and is going to take good care/spoil him.  He's use to going to her house when I go out of town. Plus, I live in a small apartment...so it's kinda cramped with me, the SO and Stanley..he's going to be more happier at my mom's.


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> lolitakali-very cool looking!
> ladystardust-haha cute!



Thanks sweetpea!
I love your avatar by the way, very spa / zen / serene feel.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## stacmck

Sorry that Stanley is moving out, Sweetpea


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm not too sad because I know he's going to another loving home and I can visit him whenever..when the SO and I adopted Stanley we never realized how bad my SO's allergies were..it's to the point even when he takes his pills on a daily basis..he feels like he can't breathe.  Maybe it will hit me harder when he's gone..:cry:...I have to keep reminding myself he's going to be at my mom's..and not a strange place.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I'm sure Stanley will be ok, he'll just have 2 mommies to love him now   I feel so bad for my friend's cat, I call him my buddy because he loves me he's such a friendly boy (and fatter than anything you can imagine! lol) but she recently got a puppy and the puppy is good with him, he wants to play but Prancer (the kitty) is MAD.  It's been just him for at least 10 years now and he is not a happy man.  I went over last night to see the puppy and Prancer was hissing at him and going "roooooooooooooooooooo"...my friend had told me that he was perfectly fine with the puppy but that is not perfectly fine, he's extremely jealous and mad.  And that's my boy, I had to make him feel better so I pet him and he got this little smile on his face like "Yeah...I'm still just as good!!!!" and I got him to stop going roooo and go to sleep.  I feel bad though, poor guy doesn't wanna share mama


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm not too sad because I know he's going to another loving home and I can visit him whenever..when the SO and I adopted Stanley we never realized how bad my SO's allergies were..it's to the point even when he takes his pills on a daily basis..he feels like he can't breathe.  Maybe it will hit me harder when he's gone..:cry:...I have to keep reminding myself he's going to be at my mom's..and not a strange place.



Stanley is just going to his grandma's and you can visit at anytime when you miss him. Its going to be Ok since there is still lots of love.


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe *sweetpea83*even though its hard its for the best at least is going to a good home and you can visit often.

Here is Stitch posing he just loves the camera 






Uh..... what you'd been into Stitch?


----------



## aclineo

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots is such a girly girl, she's drawn to anything girly lol.  "Ohhh, mama, smells like fashion!  I likes it":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the pile o' notebooks, it's for school lol


awww... fashionista kitty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe *sweetpea83*even though its hard its for the best at least is going to a good home and you can visit often.
> 
> Here is Stitch posing he just loves the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh..... what you'd been into Stitch?


 
I love Stitch in that first pic - his shiny black coat against all those bright colors! He's so gorgeous!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> lisa-what a cutie!
> stacmck-haha..typical cat...
> 
> 
> Next week my Stanley is packing his suitcase and moving into my mom's huge house..my SO's allergies have been so bad lately because he's allergic to cats..thankfully my mom loves him and is going to take good care/spoil him. He's use to going to her house when I go out of town. Plus, I live in a small apartment...so it's kinda cramped with me, the SO and Stanley..he's going to be more happier at my mom's.


 
Sorry to hear about Stanley, Sweetpea - but you are right, this really is the ideal situation.  Your SO will feel much better, Stanley will have another great mama to spoil him and you can visit him any time you want!!  Keep sharing pics of him though - he's such a lovebug!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, that's sad, Sweatpea, but at least you will still see him a lot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Cat antics from this weekend... 

Bisou found a new hiding spot...



"Mommy I love you!"



"Oh hai!"



The house was so quiet and I couldn't find the cats anywhere... Turns out they were behind the couch lazing around in the sun! 
Boris  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bisou


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Awww sun kitties! That's like their version of tanning I think lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-haha cute pics!


----------



## stacmck

I love the "Mommy I love you" pic!


----------



## stacmck

Middy caught in the act of trying to chew on my wreath...the look on his face cracks me up


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What is it with kitties and wreaths! lol Spotsy goes crazy for them.  I love Middy's face "oh no Mama!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Haha, too funny!


----------



## weescot

What lovely cats everyone has.  I have 3:

Joey (BW) - 2 years.  Street cat originally from Muscat
JJ (tabby) - 18 months.  Street cat from Muscat (Joey's half brother)
Fula - 4 years. Turkish Angora/persian mix










Plus I am providing an emergency home for 5 kittens up for adoption. Their mother was also Turkish Angora (unrelated to Fula!)They are all adorable but the brown ones (really unusual colour) are so cute and total purring machines. Sadly their new owner had allergies so were returned within days..


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many kitties!  I love that pic with the turtle your kitty's like "Strange creature, you look like a burger!" lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Yeah.. Boris luvs his mommy! They'll be sleeping on opposite ends of the bed and he'll get up and does a stretch.. start purring and go over to Bisou... sit in front of her face, if he gets no attention.. he'll bop her head til she wakes up and acknowledges him... then he'll lie down and cuddle her... soo cuuuute! 


*weescot* fluffy kitties! The turtle pic is awesome! "You smell funny but can I be your fren plz?"


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone is is in her mama's bed being silly! lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ awwwww... I love kitties lying on their backs... makes it irresistible to give them tummy rubs!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spotsy!


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> Cat antics from this weekend...
> 
> Bisou found a new hiding spot...
> View attachment 1213902
> 
> 
> "Mommy I love you!"
> View attachment 1213903
> 
> 
> "Oh hai!"
> View attachment 1213904
> 
> 
> The house was so quiet and I couldn't find the cats anywhere... Turns out they were behind the couch lazing around in the sun!
> Boris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1213916
> 
> 
> Bisou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1213917




Awwww... so awesome. Looove a kitty sunning... so lazy cute in a cool relaxed way.  Like they own the sun.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Middy caught in the act of trying to chew on my wreath...the look on his face cracks me up



Lol!!! Wooops!


----------



## lolitakali

weescot said:


> What lovely cats everyone has.  I have 3:
> 
> Joey (BW) - 2 years.  Street cat originally from Muscat
> JJ (tabby) - 18 months.  Street cat from Muscat (Joey's half brother)
> Fula - 4 years. Turkish Angora/persian mix
> 
> View attachment 1214325
> 
> 
> View attachment 1214326
> 
> 
> View attachment 1214327
> 
> 
> Plus I am providing an emergency home for 5 kittens up for adoption. Their mother was also Turkish Angora (unrelated to Fula!)They are all adorable but the brown ones (really unusual colour) are so cute and total purring machines. Sadly their new owner had allergies so were returned within days..
> 
> View attachment 1214329
> 
> 
> View attachment 1214330



Pawwwwwww.... I especially love the second picture! 
I love it when kitty play dead. Too cute!

They are all beautiful!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Someone is is in her mama's bed being silly! lol



Silly spotsy! So adorable!
Need a hug??? Lol!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks!  She's so funny when she's in my bed and I come in she starts rolling around upside down like "Bed is soft, mama!!!"


----------



## lolitakali

^^^ lol! Or maybe a belly rub??


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ She loves those too, they make her do "happy hands", when she's happy she contracts and releases her paws lol

Spots is getting ready for Halloween!


----------



## lolitakali

Lol! Pepper does that too.

Is spotsy going to be part of the Halloween decor (love the decor BTW)??? Would be a great cute costume.... lol !
I know thats her fav. spot too.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol my mom put up all that stuff (we LOVE Halloween in my house lol) and Spots was like "Pshh this is my seat, it's not keeping me away!"  I wish I could dress her up as something but there's just no way lol.  Her brother is all black though so he's our Halloween kitty


----------



## weescot

She has beautiful colour and markings!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute pic of Spotsy...


----------



## Dancechika24

My cutie patutie Lola...


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Gorgeous! And I love how neatly she's sitting


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is too cute!

In sadder news..tomorrow is the day I drop off Mr. Stanley at g-ma's house for good..I couldn't sleep well last night due to thinking about it.


----------



## stacmck

Sweetpea...


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sweetpea83 said:


> In sadder news..tomorrow is the day I drop off Mr. Stanley at g-ma's house for good..I couldn't sleep well last night due to thinking about it.


  Stanley will be ok, he'll get used to being with his grandma   Storm and Spots say good luck! 

Storm looks like he's winking bc his left eye always bothers him from cataracts


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys..haha cute pics! I gave Stanley some fresh catnip last night..he probably rolled around the floor for a good 10 minutes straight then got up and was back to his normal self..lol.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots and Storm love the catnip bag, it's actually Storm's but Spots plays with it too and whenever he sees her with it, he walks over and takes it away lol


----------



## bnjj

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lola is too cute!
> 
> In sadder news..tomorrow is the day I drop off Mr. Stanley at g-ma's house for good..I couldn't sleep well last night due to thinking about it.


 
Awww, I'm sorry.  At least you will still see him.  I know it's still hard though.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Sweetpea83* it'll be ok! Just visit him as much as you can! 

*Lady Stardust* the more I see Spots the more I want to cuddle her!! So kyuuute!


----------



## lolitakali

Dancechika24 said:


> My cutie patutie Lola...



Awwwww Lola iz a pretty model cat....


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> ...




I love this pic. of how spotsy legs in the back are together like doing a ballerina move.... just flip it diagonal like she is dancing.... too cute.


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> Thanks guys..haha cute pics! I gave Stanley some fresh catnip last night..he probably rolled around the floor for a good 10 minutes straight then got up and was back to his normal self..lol.




Awww... Stanley. Sweatpea huggs .

Catnip does not affect Pepper yet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks gals!


----------



## Dancechika24

More Lola pics..
Lola sleeping on her toys..




Her new dress! LOL...she hates me when i put this on her!


----------



## stacmck

Lola is such a fluffball! Too cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

lolitakali said:


> I love this pic. of how spotsy legs in the back are together like doing a ballerina move.... just flip it diagonal like she is dancing.... too cute.


  lol I never noticed that!  She's got a lot of weird poses, she's mommy's little model  *Dancechika24*, I'm jealous of Lola because she wears little outfits!!!  If only Spots would let me do that...Storm won't either, I tried to dress him up as Santa one Christmas and that didn't go so well lol



lisalovesshoes said:


> *Lady Stardust* the more I see Spots the more I want to cuddle her!! So kyuuute!


  Thanks   She loves getting her tummy rubbed lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, love Lola's tee!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^ Hehe thnx..i think its hilarious and she looks so cute like a little person but i dont think Lola loves it lol. She always tries to take it off somehow..


----------



## stacmck

My Halloween cat checking out a pumpkin


----------



## mymeimei02

^Awe Middy is so curious and cute like my Stitch. Here is a pic of my Stitch. He looks so freaky purrrfect  for Halloween.


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-what a sweet photo...

Stitch is ready for Halloween!

(Stanley news..he's doing great at my mom's...when it's late at night he will jump on his g-ma's lap and watch tv with her..lol..I'm sure he's already forgotten about me! )


----------



## bnjj

I'm sure that is NOT true, Sweatpea!

stacmck, I love how much you are enjoying your kitty!


----------



## stacmck

LOL, thanks! He cracks me up on a daily basis.


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is a funny pic of Stitch. I don't know what he is sniffing at


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol he's just being silly!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Baby having stolen my seat after I got up for 2 minutes


----------



## stacmck

^She's so pretty!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

stacmck said:


> ^She's so pretty!



Thank you 
She's a real character too - we think she might be part Siamese?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILoveMyBug said:


> Baby having stolen my seat after I got up for 2 minutes


To me she's saying "B*tch PLEASE... you KNOW you aren't going to consider even coming back to this spot...


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bunnymasseuse said:


> To me she's saying "B*tch PLEASE... you KNOW you aren't going to consider even coming back to this spot...



The funny thing is - if I had walked over anywhere near her she'd have collapsed onto her side to have her belly rubbed, lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILoveMyBug said:


> The funny thing is - if I had walked over anywhere near her she'd have collapsed onto her side to have her belly rubbed, lol


I guess she knows how to look big but turn on the charm when she knows she can stretch you for some extra loving


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bunnymasseuse said:


> I guess she knows how to look big but turn on the charm when she knows she can stretch you for some extra loving



I think that applies to most cats


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILoveMyBug said:


> I think that applies to most cats


LOL perhaps, my male Keiichi loves to run or start "growling" when either BH or the other cat comes by, so they think he's getting tortured instead of loving it and they'll stay away


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bunnymasseuse said:


> LOL perhaps, my male Keiichi loves to run or start "growling" when either BH or the other cat comes by, so they think he's getting tortured instead of loving it and they'll stay away



They're devious creatures aren't they!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILoveMyBug said:


> They're devious creatures aren't they!


Yep, he sunk his teeth into the meat of my right hand under my thumb when him and his brother were fighting 2 nights ago, I can JUST start to use the thumb now that the swelling has gone down.

The things we do to protect them not only from themselves but each other.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yep, he sunk his teeth into the meat of my right hand under my thumb when him and his brother were fighting 2 nights ago, I can JUST start to use the thumb now that the swelling has gone down.
> 
> The things we do to protect them not only from themselves but each other.



Ouch! Are you up to date with tetanus injections?
Ours fight occasionally - it's not fun.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ILoveMyBug said:


> Ouch! Are you up to date with tetanus injections?
> Ours fight occasionally - it's not fun.


^Semi, I've got an eye on it, I know what to look for (I've had one in past 5 yrs, but not sooner).  Swelling has gone down, brusing is apparent now, but no puss or anything.

I think the last two nights fighting was because one got back from the vet, and the vet visited kitty has to get antibiotics and since I think it changes their overall "body smell" it's not making for a happy household.  Mostly it's on back legs and "WWF boxing" but it's been more serious recently so it's been rougher on us as well.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^Semi, I've got an eye on it, I know what to look for (I've had one in past 5 yrs, but not sooner).  Swelling has gone down, brusing is apparent now, but no puss or anything.
> 
> I think the last two nights fighting was because one got back from the vet, and the vet visited kitty has to get antibiotics and since I think it changes their overall "body smell" it's not making for a happy household.  Mostly it's on back legs and "WWF boxing" but it's been more serious recently so it's been rougher on us as well.



Yes the full on fights are nasty. It's the awful sounds they make too.
I hope your hand gets better soon!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ My babies fight, but it's play fighting.  But my boy Storm is such a big lump that sometimes he gets too rough and doesn't realize it and makes Spotsy cry lol.  When he wants to play he makes this weird sound like "Reowreowowwwww" and Spots comes running like a fool every time then cries bc she gets hurt lol she never learns.  Storm always bites her on her neck like a vampire.  But Spots likes playing too, she runs all over the place and she's 10X faster than Storm so she can escape lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

"I love to lounge in my Mama's bed like a pretty princess!"


----------



## juneping

sasha is enjoying the sun + view...another one she was just lying there..i was going to do laundry and took me a while to get her off the bed.


----------



## Michele26

juneping said:


> sasha is enjoying the sun + view...another one she was just lying there..i was going to do laundry and took me a while to get her off the bed.



Sasha is so pretty. 

I have two tuxedo cats.


----------



## juneping

^^thanks!!
i just love the black coat w/ white tummy....


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

juneping said:


> ^^thanks!!
> i just love the black coat w/ white tummy....


 
Me too!


----------



## Denaroo

*Sasha is so cute I love her markings! I love how she is laying on her back *


----------



## stacmck

juneping said:


> sasha is enjoying the sun + view...another one she was just lying there..i was going to do laundry and took me a while to get her off the bed.


Seems like you are falling in love with Sasha.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the recent pics ladies!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I found this pic of me when I was little with my kitty Tiger-Lily.  This is still how I feel when I see kitties


----------



## stacmck

^Aw, cute!


----------



## juneping

*Lady Stardust* - so cute


----------



## juneping

stacmck said:


> Seems like you are falling in love with Sasha.



yes i am. i was praying for an easygoing cat and God sent her my way. she's everything i hope for. except that jumping but that come w/ the package isn't it?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ladystardust-what a sweet photo!


----------



## Anton

choppa - he's a domestic short hair, he's a friendly little bugger, we got him from the pound as a kitten




hunter - he's 1/2 burmese 1/2 siamese -  I rescued him from a filthy cattery when he was 3 weeks


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone!  *Anton*, I think our boys might be the same mix, my boy is also all black and half Siamese, I wonder if the other part could be Burmese like yours?


----------



## Anton

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks everyone! *Anton*, I think our boys might be the same mix, my boy is also all black and half Siamese, I wonder if the other part could be Burmese like yours?


 
maybe, they look similar


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ so cute, whatta face!!!*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anton-cute kitties!


----------



## juneping

*anton *- your babies are lovely


----------



## mymeimei02

Anton said:


> choppa - he's a domestic short hair, he's a friendly little bugger, we got him from the pound as a kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunter - he's 1/2 burmese 1/2 siamese -  I rescued him from a filthy cattery when he was 3 weeks


Lovely cats Anton  I adopted a stray who is an all black cat named Stitch and him and Hunter looks so much a like. I wonder if Stitch is part Siamese too since he loves to "talk" and has a very angular face. 
Here a pic of Stitch


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That angle makes Stitch look wide.  He's a handsome fellow!


----------



## Anton

thanks for all your sweet comments, i was never much of a cat person until i saw little Choppa in the pound 5 years ago, and my heart melted, i needed to take him home, now i cant live without him or Hunter, i'm so thankful for these 2 lovely boys, they make me smile and laugh everyday!

Stich is a cutie, he has the same face as Hunter, could be the siamese, hunter "talks" a lot as well


----------



## juneping

sasha is resting in the box....and another pic was her standing on the back of the couch. i can't stop taking pix of her


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
lol - that pic in the box is especially adorable!!  
sasha is such a cutie *juneping*


----------



## Michele26

*juneping*, I love seeing pictures of Sasha.  She's really precious - and the red collar goes great with the black and white.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Michele26 said:


> *juneping*, I love seeing pictures of Sasha.  She's really precious - and *the red collar goes great with the black and white.*




ITA!!!  I keep meaning to say that.  Sasha is really well dressed


----------



## juneping

thanks ladies!!
i took quite a long time at the pet store to pick the color....bf said he's willing to give all the advices on cat except the collar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha is darling!!


----------



## Anton

sasha is beautiful!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*juneping*, look at your pretty dumpling in a box!  How cute!


----------



## mymeimei02

*juneping* Sasha is so adorable and the I love the red collar on her.


----------



## Dancechika24

juneping said:


> sasha is resting in the box....and another pic was her standing on the back of the couch. i can't stop taking pix of her


 
Sasha is a cutie! My Lola LOVEs her boxes too!


----------



## stacmck

I love that picture of Sasha in a box!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is sleeping in mommy's bed.  She looks crazy here like she's plotting something lol


----------



## juneping

^^she looked like she's blinking at you


----------



## Sweetpea83

I truely enjoy seeing pics of Spotsy..


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies   She's getting a little puffy and could not care at all lol.  It's funny because when we found her she was so thin (she was a stray and a bit malnourished) and in my head I still associate her with "Thin" but she isn't! lol.  Here's what she looked like when she first came home (crazy isn't it?!) :


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg..she was so skinny! She looks so healthy and plumb now (in a good way)..I love seeing animals with some meat on them..lol!


Stanley was pretty skinny when we first got him..and now he's a lil plumb. I will post before/after pics when I get home today. (btw he's doing awesome at my mom's!)


----------



## stacmck

Wow, what a difference in Spotsy! You guys definitely made her look "healthy." 

Glad Stanley is doing well in his new home!

Middy was a baby when I got him so of course he was little...now at 6 months old almost 10lbs


----------



## juneping

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks ladies   She's getting a little puffy and could not care at all lol.  It's funny because when we found her she was so thin (she was a stray and a bit malnourished) and in my head I still associate her with "Thin" but she isn't! lol.  Here's what she looked like when she first came home (crazy isn't it?!) :


wow...she def looks much more healthier and her coat looks much more fluffy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Omg..she was so skinny! She looks so healthy and plumb now (in a good way)..I love seeing animals with some meat on them..lol!
> 
> 
> Stanley was pretty skinny when we first got him..and now he's a lil plumb. I will post before/after pics when I get home today. (btw he's doing awesome at my mom's!)




*plump...not plumb..lol.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Cats are some of the best 'cause they never lose their cuteness. Even as adults, they're just as cute, if not more so, as when they were lil' kittens. The same goes for rabbits.


----------



## oggers86

Pic 1: Ginger with sunglasses on
Pic 2: Tibs walking towards us only to promptly ignore us!


----------



## juneping

They are soo cute. Ginger looked like smiling


----------



## Lady Stardust

*oggers86*, what pretty babies!  I love that pic of Ginger stylin' in the shades!


----------



## Sweetpea83

oggers-they are adorable..


----------



## Lady Stardust

Last night I went into my kitchen and Storm had opened the food cabinet and gotten his pack of treats out!  lol he couldn't get the bag open but I was so surprised he managed to get as far as he did lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hilarious!


----------



## Dancechika24

Love the glasses on Ginger! LOL!


----------



## Lady Stardust

"Can I help you?"


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Lady Stardust said:


> "Can I help you?"



I can also see that captioned:

"Iz a flamingo for halloweenz cuz I haz wun fut"


----------



## stacmck

Took this picture of my baby yesterday...he's not a baby anymore!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ he's a handsome boy!!!*


----------



## Sweetpea83

ladystardust-lol..cute!

Looks like Middy is posing!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*junepig* sasha is adorable!! I'm glad you found a kitty!!

*stacmck* they grow so quick don't they!! My little Boris isn't so little anymore either! In a month he's turned into longcat!!! He's longer than his mommy!!


----------



## mymeimei02

*stacmck* Middy is all grown up he is such a handsome fellow but of course I do have a soft spot for black kitties....
Stitch is saying "hello..."







Seconds later..."Whoa not too close.."


----------



## Michele26

*Waving* to Stitch!

I  Stitch.


----------



## juneping

*mymeimei02* - love your apt ...and middy's "whoa" face is so cute...

can't help taking more pix of sasah...
bf joked she looked so slutty lying on her back....


----------



## bnjj

Awww, June, she's so cute!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ sasha's so precious!!! 
(& you make a great cat-mom )*


----------



## oggers86

juneping said:


> They are soo cute. Ginger looked like smiling



Ginger is a very smiley cat, Tibs on the other hand always looks like shes got something better to be doing. Im portraying a very bad picture of Tibs here, shes not all bad, honest...(just dont ask the bf, he will say otherwise)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the Stitch & Middy pics!

Sasha is gorgeous..


----------



## jen_sparro

Here is the latest addition to the Sparrow family! Alphonse (aka Alphie) is 6wks old and a mummy's boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg Alphie is precious!!! Please continue in posting pics of him...love orange tabbies!!


----------



## juneping

aw...sleepy head.....so cute


----------



## stacmck

Alphie is so cute! 

Middy using one of my boots as a pillow


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sweet!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch the Vampire Kitty


----------



## Lanier

Flower the cat! We kept the name that the humane society gave her -- we think they named her after the skunk from Bambi! She's my fluffy, slightly cross-eyed baby.


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many baby pics!  And all the black kitties are coming out for Halloween!    We're having a sad week in our house, my guinea pig Juliet passed away last night and Spotsy is upset too, she loved playing with Julie and giving her kisses, she's been looking at the empty cage all day today


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*jen_sparro* Alphie is just adorable!!! I love ginger kitties!!

*Lanier* Flower's a very pretty lady! 

*Lady Stardust* so sorry to hear!!! Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## juneping

love all the pix...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> So many baby pics!  And all the black kitties are coming out for Halloween!    We're having a sad week in our house, my guinea pig Juliet passed away last night and Spotsy is upset too, she loved playing with Julie and giving her kisses, she's been looking at the empty cage all day today




RIP Juliet.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Lanier said:


> Flower the cat! We kept the name that the humane society gave her -- we think they named her after the skunk from Bambi! She's my fluffy, slightly cross-eyed baby.



She's cute, I wanted to call one of ours Flower 
BTW, I've always loved your avatar!


----------



## Lanier

*Lady Stardust* - I am so sorry for Spotsy's and your loss. 

*lisaloveshoes* -- Thank you so much, Flower says "meow meow!"

*ILoveMyBug* -- I love your avatar too!  And your pretty white furrbabies!


----------



## NagaJolokia

jen_sparro said:


> Here is the latest addition to the Sparrow family! Alphonse (aka Alphie) is 6wks old and a mummy's boy


 

What a bundle of joy! When they are that small, I let them nibble and claw at my bare arm as they tumble around on top of me. They never manage to quite draw out blood at that young age, and I just get light scratch marks everywhere, lol. It actually feels kind of good too.


----------



## LisaLovesLouis

<<< This is Yngwie over here.. he's 6.5 months old now.  In the pic he was about 14 weeks old.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks *lisalovesshoes*, *Sweetpea83*, *Lanier*.  Spotsy's been making me feel better she knows I'm sad so she's been a big snuggly bug lately  

Here's Spotsy being sneaky at night, she's such a girl she LOVES the bathroom! lol.  Sometimes I have to push her away bc she tries to play in the sink while I'm washing my face


----------



## Denaroo

^ she is so cute in the sink!


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch the Vampire Kitty



Just in time for Halloween... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks *lisalovesshoes*, *Sweetpea83*, *Lanier*.  Spotsy's been making me feel better she knows I'm sad so she's been a big snuggly bug lately
> 
> Here's Spotsy being sneaky at night, she's such a girl she LOVES the bathroom! lol.  Sometimes I have to push her away bc she tries to play in the sink while I'm washing my face



Spotsy is such a cutie girl... she sleeps in the sink too?


----------



## lolitakali

Lanier said:


> Flower the cat! We kept the name that the humane society gave her -- we think they named her after the skunk from Bambi! She's my fluffy, slightly cross-eyed baby.



Awwww!


----------



## lolitakali

aaallabama said:


> *^^ sasha's so precious!!!
> (& you make a great cat-mom )*



2 cute!


----------



## lolitakali

juneping said:


> *mymeimei02* - love your apt ...and middy's "whoa" face is so cute...
> 
> can't help taking more pix of sasah...
> bf joked she looked so slutty lying on her back....



I love the one with her lying on her back... so precious.


----------



## jen_sparro

Here is Alfie in my sister's lap, I haven't had a kitten since I had Stormy (11yrs ago) and boy have I realised how much work they are! He's just go go go  I'm covered in scratches and he drew blood today... I get some worried stares when I go to the shops


----------



## stacmck

^What a cutie pie! 

Kittens are such balls of energy! And try to get into everything!


----------



## jeshika

hello everyone... dbf and i went to the adoption center at petco to talk to the ladies there about adopting a kitty.... without further ado... may i present, bianca!!






she's moving in tomorrow and we've bought her a cute little kitty bed. the ladies at the adoption center says that she's really shy and it will take some time for her to warm up to us but we can't wait to welcome her into our home...


----------



## Sweetpea83

I just want to give Alfie a big smooch!!

Bianca is so pretty!


----------



## Denaroo

*Alfie is do damn cute!! I love gingers what a little cutie :greengrin:*

*Look at Biancas happy "toes" in her picture, shes so cute too - what a nice story Im excited for her to come home with you *


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh Bianca is gorgeous! Those eyes are just so beautiful 
Here is Alfie today when he discovered the remote control... he wasn't quite sure what to make of it (aren't his eyes amazing? I doubt they'll stay blue though):


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute!!


----------



## Denaroo

*Oh he is just so cute!! *


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Alfie! So cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*jeshika*, what a pretty girl!  *jen_sparro*, Alfie is such a little muffin nugget I want to steal him! 

Here's Spots guarding the remote lol

http://img209.imageshack.us/i/0image116.jpg/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, cute!


----------



## jeshika

thank you *Sweetpea*, *denaroo*, *jen* and *LadyStardust*! Bianca, or Bibi for short, came over this morning... the lady who brought her over tells us that she's spent most of her life in a cage  so she's going to take some time adjusting to living in an apartment with alot more space... she's very affectionate and adorable... loves head rubs and being petted... a little skittish and afraid of loud noises but we're making lots of progress!!!! will post more pictures shortly!

*jen*, alfie is SO CUTE! i bet he is such a handful... but worth it though! and *Lady*, i bet spots is a softie under that bad boy exterior!!! such a handsome fellow!


----------



## Denaroo

*^ Hello Jeshika!*
* Bianca spent most of her life in a cage?*
*That is disguisting - Im so happy she has a new home she is so cute I cant wait to see more pics I bet she loves her new place...she will adjust in no time and then you will be in "her" apartment... I live in "jims" house... funny, I pay the mortgage :greengrin:*

*Ladystardust spots is   ... and very carefully watching that remote!*


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies!  *jeshika*, yep Spotsy's a big love bug, she's a big mama's girl lol.  Sometimes though I think she gets annoyed like "mama, no more camera..." lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*jen_sparro* Alfie is amazingly cute!!!!!
*jeshika* Bianca is adorable! Look at that face!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

An update on Muffin... I'm not sure if I had mentioned here that he was hit by a car few months ago and had to have one of his legs and tail amputated! What seemed like a long and hard recovery is now over and he's back to his normal, happy, moth chasing kitty! He's adapted to hopping around so quickly it's quite remarkable!! 







Now that his fur is growing back, you can't tell anything's missing until he's lying on his right side! And for some reason he loves having that shaved area rubbed... no much that when I stop he'll try to claw my hand back! lol


----------



## ILoveMyBug

jeshika said:


> hello everyone... dbf and i went to the adoption center at petco to talk to the ladies there about adopting a kitty.... without further ado... may i present, bianca!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's moving in tomorrow and we've bought her a cute little kitty bed. the ladies at the adoption center says that she's really shy and it will take some time for her to warm up to us but we can't wait to welcome her into our home...



Gorgeous! Although I would say that, here's one of mine


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*ILoveMyBug* beautiful cat!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-poor Muffin..glad to see he's doing okay now.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lisalovesshoes*, so glad Muffin's doing better!  *ILoveMyBug*, what a pretty cat!

Here's my little gray angel sleeping in my bed lol





And my Stormy boy


----------



## juneping

Lady Stardust said:


> *lisalovesshoes*, so glad Muffin's doing better!  *ILoveMyBug*, what a pretty cat!
> 
> Here's my little gray angel sleeping in my bed lol



my sasha likes this position as well...


----------



## jeshika

*Denaroo*, yeah Bianca, Bibi for short, and her brother was living in a basement of a store as kittens... the people who worked at the store took care of them until they quit... at that point, bianca and her brother were taken in by the shelter and they stayed at the vet's and then was transferred to the adoption center...  she's only a year old so she's only known a cage... it's so much fun seeing her explore the apartment... jump up and down the couch and in and out of the bathtub... i could go on and on... heehee

it's also really sad cos the shelter made the decision to separate her and her brother because he was really agressive and she was painfully shy. but since then he's really calmed down and she's come into her own personality... the lady was telling me that he likes playing with dogs and this weekend he's meeting a family who has a little dog who's looking for a cat. im keeping my fingers crossed that her brother will get adopted too!!! 

ACK, *Lady Star*, I am SO SORRY! *She*'s a beauty. All your kitties are adorable. They look so happy and loved. Soon Bibi will be sick of me and the camera.

thanks *lisa*!  she's got such an expressive face!!!! here's another picture of her pretty face! those eyes get me every time. so glad to hear that mufffin is adapting well!






*ILoveMyBug*, AHHHH such a cutie!!!!! You have good taste! 

Here are more pictures of Bibi:

watching telly





resting on my clothes. she likes lying on my jackets


----------



## Denaroo

*Jeshika awwww!  Thats a sad story that ended really great I hope the brother gets adopted by this family this weekend!*
*It looks like Bibi is settling in nicely she is so gorgeous and looks like shes "home" ... shes pretty comfy :greengrin:*

*I like the look on Stormys face - it looks like that "im about to go haywire" look... *

*Muffin looks awesome - that wouldve been hard as a pet owner to have happen - Im happy she is doing well lisalovesshoes!*


----------



## mal

*Bug *and *Lady*, what gorgeous babies! *Jen*, OMG, *Alfie!* I would just be a slave to that face...
*Jeshika*, *Bibi *is a stunner, I'm sure she won't be shy for long. She has to be so happy! Bless you


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bibi is adorable..


----------



## juneping

bianca is so cute....i like the pic when she's looking up.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*jeshika*, Bibi is such a pretty cat I love her eyes!  Does anyone else notice solid color cats seem to have bigger eyes?  Storm's eyes look huge too and he's one color it's probably some kind of kitty illusion lol


----------



## juneping

lisalovesshoes said:


> An update on Muffin... I'm not sure if I had mentioned here that he was hit by a car few months ago and had to have one of his legs and tail amputated! What seemed like a long and hard recovery is now over and he's back to his normal, happy, moth chasing kitty! He's adapted to hopping around so quickly it's quite remarkable!!
> 
> View attachment 1234279
> 
> 
> View attachment 1234280
> 
> 
> Now that his fur is growing back, you can't tell anything's missing until he's lying on his right side! And for some reason he loves having that shaved area rubbed... no much that when I stop he'll try to claw my hand back! lol



Poor kitty. I m glad he's recovering nicely.


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch was cold tonight. Here he is all cuddled up


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Sorry for the bad picture but I had to capture the moment before they moved!! 

Look at how he's sleeping.. yet she still wants to cuddle him..


----------



## Straight-Laced

*mymeimei* Stitch is such a bright eyed cutie!!!

adorable pic *lisalovesshoes*
Great to hear that your little Muffin is doing so well


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pic of Stitch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-such cuties!


----------



## juneping

*mymeimei02, lisalovesshoes*

both pix are too cute....


----------



## mothbeast

mymeimei02 - stitch is so cute and makes me miss my black cat

lisalovesshoes - those two are so sweet looking

this my furball


----------



## bnjj

That is a great pic of Stitch.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, Stitchy in a blankie! How cute!  *mothbeast*, I love all gray kitties is your kitty all gray?

I had my headphones on the floor next to me tonight and Spots came over real sneaky and picked them up and started to walk off with them! lol I had to have a tug of war w her to get them back


----------



## mothbeast

lady stardust - yes he is an all grey kitty. spots sounds cute. my guy is so old he doesn't play much anymore.

juneping - i love the little paws on your avatar


----------



## Straight-Laced

Beautiful furball *mothbeast*. 

I have an old grey boy too.  He's a lovely old cuddle bear.


----------



## aaallabama

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch was cold tonight. Here he is all cuddled up


*^^ i'm in  w/stitch!!!*


----------



## juneping

mothbeast said:


> lady stardust - yes he is an all grey kitty. spots sounds cute. my guy is so old he doesn't play much anymore.
> 
> juneping - i love the little paws on your avatar



thanks!! it's not my sasha's paws....i just got it on the internet.


----------



## mal

*Mothbeast*- he is stunning. 
Here is Isabella, she posed special for me today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Isabella is gorgeous.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mal said:


> *Mothbeast*- he is stunning.
> Here is Isabella, she posed special for me today.




Isabella is just the prettiest little cat!!!


----------



## stacmck

In honor of Halloween I took this picture of Middy and his black cat buddy yesterday


----------



## mal

thanks, *sweetpea* and *Straight-Laced* . Isabella is quite the character, very fierce and obsessed with her dogs-all 7 pounds of her .
*stacmck*, Middy is adorable; beautiful shiny coat and I love the toy


----------



## Denaroo

*Middy and his toy are so cute!*

*Isabella is a sweetie - shes only 7 pounds? Yikes maybe my cat is a little on the huge (fat) side I think he was 7 pounds ooooh about 3 weeks after birth *


----------



## juneping

waiting for more pix...


----------



## jen_sparro

Here is Alfie killing our long-suffering labrador (this is his second kitten), he has so much patience with him, never growls at him and just takes it even when Alfie is superman leaping onto his face. Just a question for all of you: *how much should Alfie be eating?* He doesn't really eat all that much, and he hates kitten wet food, I have to mix some adult food in to get him to eat it...


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe Alfie is sooo cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alfie is so precious!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Your lab is gorgeous, I love labs. Those pics are hilarious, Alfie looks a real character


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch was looking at something...can't tell what he was looking at :weird:




Stitch "Look mommy..."


----------



## juneping

Alfie and the lab are so adorable together..

mymeimei02 -  mine's like that too looking at somewhere aimlessly. i tease her sometimes when she creeps me out....


----------



## NagaJolokia

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch was looking at something...can't tell what he was looking at :weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch "Look mommy..."


 
Hehe, at this angle, he reminds me a little of Toothless- the night fury in _How to Train Your Dragon_, but without so much of a disk-shaped face and with almond-shaped eyes.


----------



## stacmck

Love the pictures of Alfie attacking your lab!


----------



## stacmck

Found Middy lying like this a couple minutes ago...had to take a picture! (and glad he didn't move so I could grab my phone to take the pic!)


----------



## Denaroo

*^ HAHAHAHA Middy *


*Alfie is SO cute, hes a little bugger! What a nice lab - super cute pics!*


----------



## juneping

does middy have blue eyes?? his expression is so cute


----------



## stacmck

No, his eyes are green. The flash on my phone just made his eyes look that way.


----------



## gwendolen

my love Billie  She loves posing for the camera. 









In the blankets, again. 





My cat from back home, Arsene. He is the chillest cat, EVER. You can do anything to him and he won't budge.


----------



## juneping

billie is so adorable...


----------



## Denaroo

*Billie and Arsene are beautiful *


----------



## jen_sparro

*Gwendolen*- your Billie is stunning, such beautiful colours and that face!  Arsene has lovely eyes 
*Stacmck*- Middy is gorgeous! My aunt has an all black cat called Rainbow, they are the sweetest cats.


----------



## jeshika

hi ladies, wanted to share a pic of bibi caught in the act! she dragged her bag of snacks into her bed and was in the process of breaking into it when i caught her.





i was hoping i could get some advice from you ladies... bibi has been with us for almost 2 weeks and she's begun to scratch... before she would give me a warning smack if she didnt want me to pet her anymore but recently she's become a little more "violent". she scratched dbf pretty badly yesterday when he tried to get her to move from on top of his computer. i've bonded with her and want to keep her forever and ever but i am afraid if she continues to scratch him, he's going to want to return her ... which i don't want to happen... the thought of her being back in that little cage is sending me into a panic attack.  any advice on how to deal with a scratchy cat?


----------



## Lady Stardust

*gwendolen*, Billie in a blankie!!  *jeshika*, Storm did that too!  The other day I went into the kitchen and the cabinet where we keep the snacks was open and he had gotten his treats out but couldn't get the package open.  Sneaky sneaky cats


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> hi ladies, wanted to share a pic of bibi caught in the act! she dragged her bag of snacks into her bed and was in the process of breaking into it when i caught her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was hoping i could get some advice from you ladies... bibi has been with us for almost 2 weeks and she's begun to scratch... before she would give me a warning smack if she didnt want me to pet her anymore but recently she's become a little more "violent". she scratched dbf pretty badly yesterday when he tried to get her to move from on top of his computer. i've bonded with her and want to keep her forever and ever but i am afraid if she continues to scratch him, he's going to want to return her ... which i don't want to happen... the thought of her being back in that little cage is sending me into a panic attack.  any advice on how to deal with a scratchy cat?



that's one smart kittie you got there.
i've heard there are nail covers (soft paws)for cat. that way that can't hurt you when they scratch
http://www.softpaws.com/
the process to put them on can be challenge.
another way is to say a firm NO and louder than your usual voice to bibi when she scratches..that usually work as well. i've read so many advices on this forum


----------



## stacmck

Do you clip Bibi's claws? That can help the scratches hurt less...

I know the goal is for her not to scratch at all, but that may help a little.


----------



## ivy1026

Billie is gorgeous!  Is she a maine coon?


----------



## juneping

sasha was standing on her new fav spot: her scratching mat 
and another pic was i went to her back to take a photo and she's bit skeptical about my move


----------



## Michele26

Sasha is just so cute...you just want to hug her.


----------



## Michele26

This is Siggy..who doesn't know he's a cat!


----------



## juneping

^^what a cute cat....it's great to capture a great moment


----------



## gwendolen

ivy1026 said:


> Billie is gorgeous!  Is she a maine coon?



Thanks  I'm not sure... she must have some in her. But she's quite small and her face isn't as long as main coons. So I'm just going to assume she's a mutt


----------



## Michele26

Siggy looks spooky here.


----------



## Michele26

This is Cory my other tuxedo cat. We rescued him when he was about 6 months old. We were told his owner had him declawed and let him outside to fend for himself. Two summers ago the vet shaved his hair and he looked like a lion (wish I had a photo). Under all his hair on his hind leg there was a huge scar running down the length of the leg. We always wondered why he walks with a limp. The vet said he had been cut! :cry: We knew he was abused but we had no idea it was this bad.


----------



## Michele26

This is Kado who is now deaf in his old age of 17 but has more spunk than his two brothers.  He came to live with us five years ago when my mother got sick and couldn't take care of him anymore. It was a very easy adjustment for him because he knew me.


----------



## Denaroo

*^^  HAHA Siggy is so cute - I love tuxedo cats they are both gorgeous and thank god you rescued Cory ... stories like that make me so sad and then happy *

*Awww Kado - I have a soft spot for gingers *


----------



## Lady Stardust

I found this in my bed the other day when I went to go to bed.  "No Mama I am sleeping here you find someplace else!" 





And on a side note, Spotsy and Storm have a new sister!  This is Charlotte, she's such a tiny little baby nugget.  Spots is very happy, she loves guinea pigs


----------



## stacmck

Love the pictures, Michele!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *stac*, *Lady Stardust* and *junepig*! 

bibi was pretty good today... she bit my sister's toe but i dont think bibi knew it was her... because the toe was enclosed in stockings and wiggling... bi probably thought it was a toy. 

here's another picture of bibi! i'm amazed that she can fit on the ledge!


----------



## jeshika

*Lady*, that is the cutest picture!!! and charlotte is such a cutie!!! i love GPs! My sister's GP recently passed away (RIP Shamu)... she made the cutest noises when someone opened the fridge. 

*Michele*, love the pix of siggy, kado and cory!


----------



## Denaroo

*^ Bibi is just beautiful!!*

*My cat scratches as well if he gets "perturbed" and sometimes is a really nasty scratch, and bite. I point my finger right in his face and say "no" very sternly. I dont pull my hand away until he lets go.*
*I think Bibi is also getting comfortable in her new house and making the territory hers - be in tuned with her body language - her tail flicking and moving it side to side in an irritated manner and sometimes my kittys ears indicate when hes going to be mean.... they are like humans and get irritated too and need space sometimes *
*And a wiggly toe in a sock is going to get bit for sure!  HAHA*


----------



## juneping

Michele26 said:


> Siggy looks spooky here.



he has a up-side-down heart shape marking...so cute
what a great story about cory....kado looks great, love the markings.
*
Lady Stardust* - sometimes my cat does the same thing. they know they can get away with anything.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Michele-love your kitties!
Bibi is so cute!
Darling photo of Spotsy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gwendolen said:


> my love Billie  She loves posing for the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the blankets, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat from back home, Arsene. He is the chillest cat, EVER. You can do anything to him and he won't budge.




LOVE the first photo..it should be framed!!

juneping-Sasha is gorgeous.


----------



## ivy1026

in the middle of bathing himself....


----------



## juneping

it's super cute when they sit like that while cleaning...


----------



## Denaroo

ivy1026 said:


> in the middle of bathing himself....


 

*HAHAHAHAHA!!! Hilarious :greengrin:*


----------



## Lady Stardust

This is Spotsy's innocent face lol She only puts this on when she's up to no good   Lately looking at baby sister has been the big thing, even when I tell her "Spotsy leave Charlotte alone" she gives me this face like "Ok Mama" then 5 min later "...I want to bother sister!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute..

I miss seeing pics of Lolitakali's kitty..hope she comes back..


----------



## juneping

spotsy is so cute 
i also like the one she's in your drawer...mine did the same once


----------



## stacmck

Trying to get Middy in the Christmas spirit...he wasn't a big fan of the antlers


----------



## oonik

I just wan to put my hand into the monitor and cuddle every single one of 'em !


----------



## aaallabama

stacmck said:


> Trying to get Middy in the Christmas spirit...he wasn't a big fan of the antlers


*^^ LMAO!!!*


----------



## Lady Stardust

stacmck said:


> Trying to get Middy in the Christmas spirit...he wasn't a big fan of the antlers


  lol ahhh the old antlers trick...yeah that never goes over to well w kitties, we tried it w Storm one year lol.  Middy's like "Ugh, Mom!" lol


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie is growing fast into a handsome little man  This is my favourite picture of him so far:


----------



## juneping

Oh, lovely fur ball


----------



## urasia

Chakra! This picture always makes me


----------



## juneping

^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart Alfie!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

My Stormy used to do the yoga positions  SO cute! Does he give you the 'EXCUSE ME?' look if you laugh? Storm was always so indignant when I'd laugh at him...


----------



## stacmck

urasia said:


> Chakra! This picture always makes me


Haha, love it!


----------



## juneping

jen_sparro said:


> My Stormy used to do the yoga positions  SO cute! Does he give you the 'EXCUSE ME?' look if you laugh? Storm was always so indignant when I'd laugh at him...



mine would give me the "what you looking at" face


----------



## Lady Stardust

With Christmas coming soon, I remembered how my Stormy boy is a present thief, does anyone else's baby steal gifts or open them?  Storm gets very wound up when we wrap gifts and sometimes he'll either unwrap some in the middle of the night or if he wants something specific he'll actually walk off with it and hide it lol.  One year it was a box of tea, one year it was a dog toy for a friend's dog lol

This was last Christmas, he's guarding the things he wants to play with like "I dare you to wrap these, Mommy, see what happens!" lol


----------



## jen_sparro

^My Stormy used to do it, he and his partner in crime (Toby the labrador) would pick a present or two and tear off all the wrapping paper. They both got a present of their own for xmas (usually treats or toys) but they liked to 'help' us too. This will be our first xmas with Baby and Alfie so I'll be interested to see what they're like


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww I bet Alfie's excited!  Spots isn't a present stealer she just likes to either chew on the Xmas tree branches (we have a fake tree) or ornaments and if we give her a piece of ribbon while we're wrapping she's happy.  But Storm wants the actual gifts lol


----------



## stacmck

This is my first Christmas with Middy...I'm wondering how my tree is going to survive


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm sure there will be broken ornaments..lol. Stanley broke many of my glass ones when we had him..


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Just wanted to share this fab video a friend posted a link to on facebook

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3dm5J5r0A


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Soooo cute..thanks for sharing!


----------



## stacmck

ILoveMyBug said:


> Just wanted to share this fab video a friend posted a link to on facebook
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3dm5J5r0A


Love it!


----------



## juneping

so cute!! thanks for posting.
don't think my sasah would sit still let me wrap her like that....


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Mine neither! One of them particularly is terrified of wrapping paper tubes


----------



## EasterBunny

I just rememberd that this will be the first christmas with 5 cats instead of 2. Hope they won't steal away all the christmas decoration..


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Please post pics of your kitties!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'm getting my christmas tree tonight... hopefully it'll survive The Boris Attack! Bisou will prob just sit there and watch what he does.. lol
I'll just buy non breakable baubles! hehe


----------



## Lady Stardust

There's a tiny lady sleeping in my bed.  She's been sleeping there all night she's really wiped! lol





(She made herself another blanket fort lol)


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ awww... such a sweet photo!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> There's a tiny lady sleeping in my bed.  She's been sleeping there all night she's really wiped! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (She made herself another blanket fort lol)




She looks so comfy..


----------



## jeshika

Beebs watching me work


----------



## stacmck

^Aw, so cute!


----------



## Michele26

*jeshika*, she looks good.. How is she doing?


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> *jeshika*, she looks good.. How is she doing?



hi *Michele*! she's doing really well! she managed to break into her bag of snacks today! such a mischevious little kitty! she is still scratching DBF randomly... but we are working on that!


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a sweet photo of Beebs!


----------



## Lanier

Lady Stardust said:


> There's a tiny lady sleeping in my bed.  She's been sleeping there all night she's really wiped! lol



She looks so adorable!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *stacmck* and *Sweetpea83*!

I guess she wanted some attention... NO MORE COMP FOR U MAMA!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I came home and found my babies like this.... 
Sorry for the crappy work phone pic... had to capture the moment before they moved! hehe



Bisou loves feet and rubber stuff! Havaianas, crocs, rubber floor mat outside the sliding door... this is what she does to them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute pics, lisa!


----------



## stacmck

^^Wow, baby is almost as big as mom!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks Sweetpea83!

stacmck - I KNOW! He's growing so quickly! He's going to be a big boy! She's not very big to begin with being only 17 mth... but his tail is already much longer than hers and have almost the same sized paws!!


----------



## jeshika

this picture cracks me up everytime i see it...

oooh, what's in da bag?!


----------



## Michele26

^^She can't wait to jump in that bag!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Adorable! My Lola is always the first one next to any sort of new shopping bag! And then she tries to get in all the time lol.


----------



## jeshika

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^Adorable! My Lola is always the first one next to any sort of new shopping bag! And then she tries to get in all the time lol.



awwww, that is so cute! she is just curious, i guess!



Michele26 said:


> ^^She can't wait to jump in that bag!



yeah... nosy little thing! she has to investigate everything!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy the bodyguard watching my two C's, Charlotte and my Chanel lol (Charlotte got banished to my room until after Thanksgiving since we're hosting and there's no room)


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
lol lovely pic *Lady Stardust* - Spotsy looks like she takes her work seriously!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I LOVE Spotsy!!


----------



## juneping

Spotsy is too cute!!


----------



## lolitakali

Spotsy so cute as usual!


----------



## lolitakali

Wishing all my fellow kitty lovers a Happi ThanksGiving Day!
My Kitty partake turkey with us too, hope yours had a great day as well.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

juneping said:


> Spotsy is too cute!!


 
Love the pics of Sasha too...she is such a beauty!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jen_sparro

Here's Alfie while playing with Toby. He loves my sister's sports bag and it was one of the more 'relaxed' moments. He has been driving me to breaking point recently.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Tiny baby!  What a fluff nugget!  lol We call that the "big monster" scenario in my house, when the big pet plays w the little one lol.  When Spots goes up to Charlotte we always go "Oh no Charlotte who's that big monster!" lol


----------



## juneping

DenimShopaholic said:


> Love the pics of Sasha too...she is such a beauty!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Odette

*jen_sparro*, I'm not a cat person but Alfie is so adorable!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Thank you! He is a handsome little boy  and he's such a macho man until he challenges something too big for him, then he runs between his mummy's legs haha


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's my pretty princess Spots today doing her model pose lol.  "Look Mommy, I am finding the light" *pose*


----------



## Michele26

Spotsy looks angelic.


----------



## lolitakali

^^^ Spotsy is cute as usual!

~ Alfie is such a handsome boy too!

Here's my baby "Pepper" enjoying her drink after Thanksgiving meal of Turkey & pumpkin pie:







Her taking a nap all stretched out:





In her special drawer (we made space just for her to play in):






She is 6 months old now!


----------



## Michele26

Pepper is beautiful ...I wish I could get my babies to wear clothes...


----------



## lolitakali

^^^ thanks Michele.

Pepper loves the sweater only when it becomes chilly.


----------



## stacmck

Yay, Pepper pictures! Haven't seen her around these parts in a while 

I put up my Christmas tree a little while ago and my baby is already sleeping under it


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Yay, Pepper pictures! Haven't seen her around these parts in a while
> 
> I put up my Christmas tree a little while ago and my baby is already sleeping under it



^^^awwww... thats just too cute. You should have a special Steeler's tree skirt just for Middy to lay on. 

And Hiii Stacmck!

We've been busy since summer... first the 2 vacation / family time, then my friend's restaurant & brother's visit from overseas an now holidays... yikes.


----------



## Michele26

Middy's first Christmas...take lots of pictures, Stac...


----------



## jeshika

Awwwww, such a cutie! 



stacmck said:


> Yay, Pepper pictures! Haven't seen her around these parts in a while
> 
> I put up my Christmas tree a little while ago and my baby is already sleeping under it


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lolitakali*, I'm so jealous Pepper wears a sweater!  I want Spots to wear pretty clothes but she'd be miserable lol.  *stacmck*, what a calm baby you have!  When we put up the tree my babies try to eat the branches or ornaments


----------



## Sweetpea83

So happy to see more Pepper pics!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg..I just heart Alfie..what a handsome lil fellow!


----------



## aaallabama

jen_sparro said:


> Here's Alfie while playing with Toby. He loves my sister's sports bag and it was one of the more 'relaxed' moments. He has been driving me to breaking point recently.


*^^ alfie's so delicious!!!*


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *lolitakali*, I'm so jealous Pepper wears a sweater!  I want Spots to wear pretty clothes but she'd be miserable lol.  *stacmck*, what a calm baby you have!  When we put up the tree my babies try to eat the branches or ornaments



Pepper wears a sweater because she is cold... me think that is why she tolerated it... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> So happy to see more Pepper pics!! She's gorgeous!



Hiiiii Sweetpea & thanks!
Long time no talk, hope all is fine with you!


----------



## juneping

love all the new pictures!!


----------



## Eimii

Spotsy and Pepper 
They are all so adorable!

These pictures of twinkle make me laugh.. 

1... 2... 






3.. and POSE


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Twinkle is precious..


----------



## Sweetpea83

That picture of Middy should be framed!

lolitakali-Hi there..hope all is well..welcome back!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Eimii*, that first pic of Twinkle is like "No one sees me here shhhh!"


----------



## admat97

This is Baby


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What a pretty kitty!  And what a pretty Michael Pitt   Loves me some Jimmy


----------



## admat97

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ What a pretty kitty!  *And what a pretty Michael Pitt   Loves me some Jimmy*



Meeooowwww!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Eimii said:


> Spotsy and Pepper
> They are all so adorable!
> 
> These pictures of twinkle make me laugh..
> 
> 1... 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.. and POSE





admat97 said:


> This is Baby



Aw, both cats are so pretty! They look like cuter versions of my guy's female cat and her eyes are rounder and therefore not as pretty as your kitties', lol.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Eimii* Twinkle is gorgeous!!

*admat97* Baby looks like my Muffin!


----------



## Sweetpea83

admat-what a handsome kitty..


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's a newer picture of Kitten.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love your kitty's eyes, lorimatthews!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lorihmatthews*, omg what a fluff puff!  I want to steal your kitty!


----------



## jeshika

HAI! Whatcha got there?





Bibi was watching dBF eat his pizza in this position for 5 minutes...


----------



## Michele26

Bibi looks like she gained some weight. 

ETA: You're doing a great job!


----------



## lolitakali

Eimii said:


> Spotsy and Pepper
> They are all so adorable!
> 
> These pictures of twinkle make me laugh..
> 
> 1... 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.. and POSE



^^^Twinkles too precious. 
What a model!


----------



## lolitakali

admat97 said:


> This is Baby



Wow!
I heart  baby (so beautiful)!
What kind of cat is (s)he?


----------



## lolitakali

lorihmatthews said:


> Here's a newer picture of Kitten.



Awwwww...
Such a lovely mouth... juz toooo cute!!!
Me want a cuddle!


----------



## lolitakali

jeshika said:


> HAI! Whatcha got there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi was watching dBF eat his pizza in this position for 5 minutes...


Thats one great position! Lol!
Bibi is like waiting for a pizza to fall or something!


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> Bibi looks like she gained some weight.
> 
> ETA: You're doing a great job!



thanks *Michele26*!!! i think so too! she's already a big girl... i hope the weight gain is not a bad thing. i try to play with her everyday so that she'll get some exercise!
 i hope i'm being a good mommy. she is such a sweetie pie. (still likes to scratch dBF though)



lolitakali said:


> Thats one great position! Lol!
> Bibi is like waiting for a pizza to fall or something!



haha yeah but she was watching him from the other end of the couch. she likes to look at us upside down but she seems entranced by the pizza...


----------



## stacmck

My Middy is such a pretty boy 




I'm surprised he held still long enough for me to take a picture...he's been so wired today


----------



## jeshika

stacmck said:


> My Middy is such a pretty boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised he held still long enough for me to take a picture...he's been so wired today



Middy is such a cutie!!! Look at that face!


----------



## Dancechika24

lorihmatthews said:


> Here's a newer picture of Kitten.


 
OMG...soooo adorable! Do you have more pics of this cutie pie? I love Persian cats!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

More kitty kat antics from the weekend!

Bisou found a new house....



"I comfy now mom!"



Boris says "Sup yo?"



And fell asleep like that for about 20 mins....


----------



## Eimii

Loving all the new pics!
Baby, Kitten, Middy, Bisou and Boris are so cute! (Hope I mentioned everyone)
And Bibi is just hilarious! 

Tinkerbell the other day with dbf sleeping on his chest  It's funny how Tinkerbell loves him but Twinkle hates him 







They just got their kitty advent calenders today  we couldn't find them in stores nearby in november so my mother insisted on ordering some, only for her friend to find some in a supermarket close by over the weekend! so now they have 2 each  at least they won't be missing out on the christmas spirit... they get so excited when you open them ha it sounds so stupid!!

Are you guys getting your kitties anything for christmas?


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-such silky fur..
lisa-what a cutie!!
Eimii-so cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeshika said:


> HAI! Whatcha got there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bibi was watching dBF eat his pizza in this position for 5 minutes...




Cutie!


----------



## NagaJolokia

stacmck said:


> My Middy is such a pretty boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised he held still long enough for me to take a picture...he's been so wired today


 
What a sexy cat!


----------



## stacmck

NagaJolokia said:


> What a sexy cat!


 
LOL! 

And switching Middy from garbage grocery store food to Wellness food has done wonders for his coat.


----------



## thatscute

I can't believe I never posted a picture of my baby! Here's a recent pic of my cat Chase:






And here he is sleeping on the couch: 





And here is Chase with my mom's cat, Dusty. Love em both.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Both Chase & Dusty are so handsome! Love the name Dusty, hehe!


----------



## EasterBunny

Eimii said:


> Loving all the new pics!
> Baby, Kitten, Middy, Bisou and Boris are so cute! (Hope I mentioned everyone)
> And Bibi is just hilarious!
> 
> Tinkerbell the other day with dbf sleeping on his chest  It's funny how Tinkerbell loves him but Twinkle hates him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just got their kitty advent calenders today  we couldn't find them in stores nearby in november so my mother insisted on ordering some, only for her friend to find some in a supermarket close by over the weekend! so now they have 2 each  at least they won't be missing out on the christmas spirit... they get so excited when you open them ha it sounds so stupid!!
> 
> Are you guys getting your kitties anything for christmas?


 How cute is your kitty sleeping there.

Our cats also got a kitty advent calender. But we only got 1 calender and since we have 5 cats it's empty already..


----------



## bunnymasseuse

EasterBunny said:


> How cute is your kitty sleeping there.
> 
> Our cats also got a kitty advent calender. But we only got 1 calender and since we have 5 cats it's empty already..


I have no idea what a kitty advent calender is, pics or links please!


----------



## juneping

stacmck said:


> My Middy is such a pretty boy
> 
> I'm surprised he held still long enough for me to take a picture...he's been so wired today


he's a handsome fellow!!



lisalovesshoes said:


> More kitty kat antics from the weekend!
> 
> Bisou found a new house....
> 
> 
> "I comfy now mom!"
> 
> 
> Boris says "Sup yo?"
> 
> 
> And fell asleep like that for about 20 mins....


love bisou in the plastic bag!!


Eimii said:


> Loving all the new pics!
> Baby, Kitten, Middy, Bisou and Boris are so cute! (Hope I mentioned everyone)
> And Bibi is just hilarious!
> 
> Tinkerbell the other day with dbf sleeping on his chest  It's funny how Tinkerbell loves him but Twinkle hates him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just got their kitty advent calenders today  we couldn't find them in stores nearby in november so my mother insisted on ordering some, only for her friend to find some in a supermarket close by over the weekend! so now they have 2 each  at least they won't be missing out on the christmas spirit... they get so excited when you open them ha it sounds so stupid!!
> 
> Are you guys getting your kitties anything for christmas?



they both seemed to be having a good time 



thatscute said:


> I can't believe I never posted a picture of my baby! Here's a recent pic of my cat Chase:
> 
> 
> And here he is sleeping on the couch:
> 
> 
> And here is Chase with my mom's cat, Dusty. Love em both.



aw...cute!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Spoiled rotten!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Chantilly-what a pretty cat!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Soo cute!


----------



## ivy1026

thatscute said:


> I can't believe I never posted a picture of my baby! Here's a recent pic of my cat Chase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is sleeping on the couch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Chase with my mom's cat, Dusty. Love em both.




They are both beautiful!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*thatscute* Chase & Dusty are very very handsome kittehs! 
I've always wanted a ginger and grey cat like that!!

*Chantilly0379* aren't they all!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Beautiful cats everyone  

My Stitch 






"Mommy not too close"


----------



## Eimii

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have no idea what a kitty advent calender is, pics or links please!



This is the one we have 






It's like a normal advent calender except instead of chocolate behind the windows there is either catnip treats or milk treats! 

I'm going to try and get a picture of tinkerbell or twinkle with theirs later!


----------



## Michele26

Stitch always looks so regal. 

*Eimii*, I love the idea of that calendar.


----------



## kiki119

mymeimei02 said:


> Beautiful cats everyone
> 
> My Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mommy not too close"



awww.. I missed stitch..

how's everyone... it's been a while I am on the forum!


----------



## ivy1026

This is not my baby but this little cutie has drawn my attention in the pet store today...


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> My Middy is such a pretty boy
> 
> I'm surprised he held still long enough for me to take a picture...he's been so wired today


 
 Ooooh I love this pic of Middy!




lisalovesshoes said:


> More kitty kat antics from the weekend!
> 
> Bisou found a new house....
> View attachment 1266003
> 
> 
> "I comfy now mom!"
> View attachment 1266004
> 
> 
> Boris says "Sup yo?"
> View attachment 1266005
> 
> 
> And fell asleep like that for about 20 mins....
> View attachment 1266006



Bisou is so cute & comfi in z house!
And heyyyyy Boris! Long time no see!



Eimii said:


> .....
> 
> Tinkerbell the other day with dbf sleeping on his chest  It's funny how Tinkerbell loves him but Twinkle hates him
> 
> .......
> Are you guys getting your kitties anything for christmas?



And hahahah... both your DBF & tinkerbell are so cute!

My Pepper will be getting something extra special, yes!


----------



## Michele26

ivy1026 said:


> This is not my baby but this little cutie has drawn my attention in the pet store today...




Awww


----------



## lolitakali

thatscute said:


> I can't believe I never posted a picture of my baby! Here's a recent pic of my cat Chase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is sleeping on the couch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Chase with my mom's cat, Dusty. Love em both.


 
 Oh my what beautiful kitties... love them pics and you should have shown off your babies sooner!



Chantilly0379 said:


> Spoiled rotten!



Thats right... she should be. What a cutie pie and I've always wanted a fluffy white kitty too... maybe my next one.


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Beautiful cats everyone
> 
> My Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> "Mommy not too close"



Ooooh stitch! I missed you stitch, the noble knightly knight.


----------



## stacmck

ivy1026 said:


> This is not my baby but this little cutie has drawn my attention in the pet store today...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

lolitakali said:


> Bisou is so cute & comfi in z house!
> *And heyyyyy Boris! Long time no see!*




BAHAHAHAAHAHAHHA! You've made my day with that comment! lol *

ivy1026* What a wittle cutie!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stitch looking very handsome!
Ivy-how cute..!!

You guys are making me miss Stanley..luckily I'm going to see him tomorrow!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> Stitch looking very handsome!
> Ivy-how cute..!!
> 
> You guys are making me miss Stanley..luckily I'm going to see him tomorrow!



Awwww probably both your mom & Stanley misses you at the same time.
Say hi to Stanley too for me! We missed him much here too.


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> BAHAHAHAAHAHAHHA! You've made my day with that comment! lol



 heheheh.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Baby decided she wanted to try my hat on last night... 






I wasn't doing anything! And stop taking pictures :shame:


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali said:


> Awwww probably both your mom & Stanley misses you at the same time.
> Say hi to Stanley too for me! We missed him much here too.



Hehe, thanks..will take a pic of him today!


----------



## Michele26

*ILoveMyBug*, Baby is so pretty.  I don't remember seeing pictures of her before.


----------



## jeshika

This pic made me LOL. Bibi taking a nap with her daddy. Smellz Naaaice!!!!




In case u are wondering, she is at the top of the couch and her head is smooshed at a 45 degree angle into his head.


----------



## jeshika

*ILove*, Baby and Bibi are twins!!!!!


----------



## stacmck

jeshika said:


> This pic made me LOL. Bibi taking a nap with her daddy. Smellz Naaaice!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case u are wondering, she is at the top of the couch and her head is smooshed at a 45 degree angle into his head.


LOL!


----------



## mal

jeshika said:


> This pic made me LOL. Bibi taking a nap with her daddy. Smellz Naaaice!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case u are wondering, she is at the top of the couch and her head is smooshed at a 45 degree angle into his head.


 they do love their Daddies!!! So cute!


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> This pic made me LOL. Bibi taking a nap with her daddy. Smellz Naaaice!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case u are wondering, she is at the top of the couch and her head is smooshed at a 45 degree angle into his head.



aw...so adorable


----------



## juneping

so sasha has been feeling better...and she's playing w/ my fresh laundry being naughty..can you find her?? 

and some other shots of her....


----------



## jeshika

AHHHHHH *juneping*, Sascha is such a cutie! Glad to see she's settling in well!

thanks *stacmck*, *mal* and *juneping*! beebs constantly cracks me up! i must have laughed for a good 5 minutes when I saw that.


----------



## Michele26

*Jeshika*, that is so funny.  How did she stay balanced in that position?


----------



## Michele26

*Juneping*, I love seeing pictures of Sasha.  Hope her sickness wasn't serious.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*juneping*, I love that 3rd pic of Sasha!  lol I call that the lady pose


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> *Jeshika*, that is so funny.  How did she stay balanced in that position?



i think the couch cushion is squishy so its supporting her weight.


----------



## missD

kumquat and baozi!


----------



## juneping

^^glad to see them hanging out together 
and baozi does look like a bao-zi


----------



## missD

Oh they're Ok with each other now! Thank goodness...


----------



## Michele26

*missD*, looks like they know they're a the "Kat Lounge." I love their names too..so adorable.


----------



## rnsmelody

I just love looking at everyone's pictures. It always brighten up my day! So cute!!! I am a lurker on this thread but I finally have a cat to share with you guys. Snooki is a 4 y/o  F4 Bengal. I recently adopted her from my friend who just had her first baby. 

Here are some pictures of Snooki!

Snooki being a lazy cat





Snooki's halloween costume





Snooki & DBF


----------



## juneping

^^snooki is so pretty and she seems to enjoy her new home/dad/mom so much


----------



## Dancechika24

I love Snooki's name lol!! And love the pic of the 2 of them sleeping..so adorable.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Michele26 said:


> *ILoveMyBug*, Baby is so pretty.  I don't remember seeing pictures of her before.



Thank you  Here is another pic I posted a while back. Her tail is always moving hence the blur!









jeshika said:


> *ILove*, Baby and Bibi are twins!!!!!



I know, it's weird isn't it! Even their names are similar 
Is Bibi really vocal?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love all the new pics!


----------



## kiki119

I love everyone's fur babies!!!

It is my baby, Hayden's 5th Birthday today!!

here is him and his birthday present... I think he loves the ribbon more than the balloon itself... :lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Happy Birthday, Hayden!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL...found this on the lolcats website..thought I would share..


----------



## juneping

^^hahahhaa...it's sooo funny

happy birthday* Hayden*


----------



## Sweetpea83

:greengrin:


----------



## Michele26

SP..

Happy Birthday Hayden! artyhat:


----------



## jeshika

ILoveMyBug said:


> Thank you  Here is another pic I posted a while back. Her tail is always moving hence the blur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's weird isn't it! Even their names are similar
> Is Bibi really vocal?



That's so funny! They look so alike! We've only had Bibi for 6 weeks...  when she first came she barely made a sound but these days she is pretty  chirpy in the morning when we get up (our own personal alarm clock) or  when we get home from work. i like to think she's happy to see us. she's  a shy girl though so she's very soft spoken.


----------



## jeshika

*missD*, kumquat and bao-zi are SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!

*rnsmelody*, snooki has beautiful markings!!! i bet bibi would be jealous cos she is all white.  congrats on your new addition. she looks like a sweetheart!

*kiki*, happy birthday Hayden!


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love all the new pics!



How's Stanley doing? Did you get to visit him last week?


----------



## kiki119

Hayden says thank you for all your birthday wishes!!! 

he already chewed off the balloon's ribbon.. lol


----------



## kiki119

Sweetpea83 said:


> LOL...found this on the lolcats website..thought I would share..



lol.. too funny...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*juneping* Sasha is such a gorgeous lady! 

*missD* glad to see Kumquat & Baozi getting along!

*rnsmelody* Snooki is too cute!!

Happy Birthday Hayden!!! artyhat:


----------



## juneping

thanks ladies for your compliments!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Attack of the Seafolly Monster! 





See the pink high-lighter on his paw? Someone fell asleep on my study notes:





And it's been a year since my prince (Stormy) passed away, this is him with his favourite toy  I'll miss you always baby boy!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What a cute baby! lol

Here's where Spotsy decided to pass out today, she loves the little Xmas village lol


----------



## jen_sparro

^Aww she's such a pretty thing! Our poor cats are banned from the christmas tree area (Alfie has already destroyed two xmas baubles). How is little Charlotte going?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww Jen! What a little cutie! Condolences for Stormy! 

*Lady Stardust* Cute!!!!

I'm very pleasantly surprised that my kitties haven't taken any interest in my tree since I put it up.. they sat there and sniffed it for a few hours and that's it! Boris likes to sleep under there though! I bought little bell ornaments and put them all along the bottom of the tree so if one of them decides to have a go at it.. I'll hear it! hehehe


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies!  My babies have been good with the Xmas decorations but every now and then my little town gets invaded by a big gray godzilla lol 

*jen_sparro*, Charlotte's doing great, we had her out yesterday in her "colosseum" (we set up a playpen thing for her to run around in) and she was very excited, she was talking up a storm and running around like a nut lol.  She also got dressed up for our Christmas card pic this year lol :


----------



## stacmck

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ What a cute baby! lol
> 
> Here's where Spotsy decided to pass out today, she loves the little Xmas village lol


See, Middy would be IN the Christmas village. I had to take all the ornaments off my tree because he broke three of them.


----------



## stacmck

Alfie is so cute! 

And RIP Stormy


----------



## jen_sparro

*LadyStardust*- oh Charlotte is gorgeous in her Santa hat! 
I hadn't even realised until today that it had been that long since Storm had passed away, I'd give anything to have one more day with him 

This was Baby just minutes ago, she doesn't like me being on the computer and not paying attention to her. She's licking my fingers right now  I love how she wraps her paws around my keyboard... sorry for the blur on her collar, she likes to reveal my address


----------



## stacmck

^Aw, how cute!

And wow, you have a lot of icons in your dock!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart Alfie!!!

Michele-hehe yep..saw him Friday was going to take a pic of him but my freaking cell phone died on me..


----------



## jen_sparro

*Stac*- I blame my dad who works in IT... he sets up my computer not me  I don't even use half of them, or even really know what they do hehe

First night of having Alfie in my room, wish me luck! *crosses fingers*


----------



## juneping

*jen_sparro* - alfie and baby are so adorable  i am sure you'll be fine tonight when he spends the night. he'll love it.


----------



## Cindi

The 3 Musketeers!    Bellis, Happy and Maggie.


----------



## KathSummers

Otis as the Grinch


----------



## Lush Life

Oh cindi--I just love Bellis' sweet smiley face! 

And Otis makes me --I love sphynxs!


----------



## jeshika

*jen*, your kitty is so cute! highlighter paw!!!!! awwwwww...


----------



## jeshika

so i came home to this sight...






How unladylike of Bibi! Tsk tsk.


----------



## Michele26

^^


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww Bibi! Everytime I see a kitty tummy I just want to tickle it!


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some older and some newer.

Cat-sitting Kitty Sadie:





Keiichi:













Dart:


----------



## missD

ALL So cute! Dart's a big one!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

missD said:


> ALL So cute! Dart's a big one!


Yes, sadly he was 14.9 earlier this year, but apparently stealing food from his brother has gotten him back up to 15.6  (ugh! we had done SO WELL on dropping weight).


----------



## juneping

love all the pix of those kitties.

there's a little black spot right under Dart's chin.....must be his fav spot for scratching...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

juneping said:


> love all the pix of those kitties.
> 
> there's a little black spot right under Dart's chin.....must be his fav spot for scratching...


It's close, he likes the lower chin to more neck scratching 

Each one of those white whiskers on his body are ALL WHISKERs... it's crazy, never saw anything like that before.

Though, the Vet tells me it can be common in tuxedo kitties


----------



## Eimii

Sweetpea83 said:


> LOL...found this on the lolcats website..thought I would share..






Tinkerbell and Twinkle have been knocking baubles off the bottom of the tree while running chasing each other at 1am  What can you do lol...

I thought they would be terrified of the tree because it's about 7ft high.. but they love it and it is twinkle's new place to hide to pounce on her sister when she walks by.. In previous years they HAVE attempted to climb up the tree to attack baubles 

My mother has now bought them even more christmas presents..  The other day I had just been to the pet store to pick them up some presents and I left them on the floor in the guest room (unofficial christmas storage room ha) with some other presents and I came back half an hour later and Tinkerbelle was already playing with one of her catnip filled toys although it was still attached to the cardboard


----------



## stacmck

Got my Coach PCE stuff yesterday...Middy enjoyed the box it came in


----------



## ivy1026

jeshika said:


> so i came home to this sight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How unladylike of Bibi! Tsk tsk.




This is hilarious!


----------



## ivy1026

bunnymasseuse said:


> Some older and some newer.
> 
> Cat-sitting Kitty Sadie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keiichi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dart:



They are all so cute!


----------



## ivy1026

stacmck said:


> Got my Coach PCE stuff yesterday...Middy enjoyed the box it came in


 

LOL....my cat loves to do this too.  Whenever there is an empty box he will jump right into it


----------



## jen_sparro

Uhh, I let Alfie out this morning and he raced over to my dog's beanbag, hopped up and peed there  His litterbox was fine, it's (the beanbag) not a long distance from his room (a metre or so). I was not a happy camper with him.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^Aww... sorry to hear! Goggie won't be happy! 
Alfie probably thought "Oh yay! New potty!"


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I was putting up fairy lights on the balcony railings and let the kitties out, I had Bob the bunny when I was babysitting him out there when I first moved in to my house... so they obviously could still smell him! So I thought all is well, they were too busy smelling they won't try to do anything funny. Just as I was almost finished. Boris jumped up on the ledge and I almost had a heart attack! Luckily I grabbed him mid air just as he was leaping onto the window sill that's about 2m away... even though he's still about 40cm long.. haha  I'm not sure if he could make it that far! That wouldn't have been a good night..


----------



## jen_sparro

^Alf has done that to me too! I was looking for him and heard him mew, looked up and he's balancing on our balustrade five metres above me looking like he was going to do a 'mum catch me!'.... I've never climbed my stairs so fast


----------



## Lady Stardust

Yes ladies, that's right.  Miss Spots Patricia has officially started her annual imaginary trip to Aruba   She comes RUNNING over the minute the space heater goes on and egg-plops (that's what we call it when she lays down bc of her round belly lol) right in front of it.  Oh and of course her toy came too!  lol it's falling apart but she loves it still


----------



## Necromancer

jen_sparro said:


> Uhh, I let Alfie out this morning and he raced over to my dog's beanbag, hopped up and peed there  His litterbox was fine, it's (the beanbag) not a long distance from his room (a metre or so). I was not a happy camper with him.


 
If it makes you feel any better *Jen*, one of my cats peed on some Xmas hampers I was making up. I left the hampers on the floor in the dining room overnight and I picked up the baskets this morning and it was all wet underneath. Apart from trying to get the smell out of the carpet, I had to throw out the three baskets and about $90 worth of goodies in them. I wasn't a hamper camper either.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Necromancer*, my boy gets very weird w Xmas stuff too, sorry that happened!  Storm is odd, he understands what Xmas is very well, he knows what presents are and they make him mad, he thinks they're all for him and he'll actually walk off with something while we're wrapping or while it's under the tree if he likes it and can pick it up in his mouth, he's ruined a few things for people too


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *Lady Stardust*. Cats really are weird, aren't they?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Necromancer said:


> Thanks, *Lady Stardust*. Cats really are weird, aren't they?


  Definitely lol.  Spots has no concept of Xmas etc, she's happy when a toy appears out of nowhere but doesn't get it.  But Storm is like the security guard, any bag that enters the house must be examined by him he thinks everything's for him


----------



## Necromancer

^ Haha, Storm sounds like a real character. 
I love how some cats just _have_ to get into the bags or boxes to inspect them properly...then promptly fall asleep in them.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Lady Stardust said:


> Yes ladies, that's right.  Miss Spots Patricia has officially started her annual imaginary trip to Aruba   She comes RUNNING over the minute the space heater goes on and egg-plops (that's what we call it when she lays down bc of her round belly lol) right in front of it.  Oh and of course her toy came too!  lol it's falling apart but she loves it still



So cute! I love how she's cuddling the heater 
And I know just what you mean about the belly, when they sit down and it covers their paws, lol


----------



## kiki119

hahaha Lady Stardust's baby makes me LOL!!! hehehe

OK.. I need some tips from you guys... Mr Hayden and I will be making a move from Toronto to Ohio, which will be a 7 hours drive... I already went to the vet and got him some meds and some comfort zone spray for his cage... Anything else you think that will make him little more comfy???


----------



## Michele26

kiki119 said:


> hahaha Lady Stardust's baby makes me LOL!!! hehehe
> 
> OK.. I need some tips from you guys... Mr Hayden and I will be making a move from Toronto to Ohio, which will be a 7 hours drive... I already went to the vet and got him some meds and some comfort zone spray for his cage... Anything else you think that will make him little more comfy???



Put an article of clothing that you wore, or a blanket that you slept on in the bottom of the cage. The meds work wonders and he should sleep most of the way. If you take him out of the cage make sure you have a leash on him, cause cats do freak out and run.

Good luck, and have a safe trip.


----------



## Michele26

I love coming to this thread and seeing all the fur babies. 

Keep the pictures coming, please.


----------



## kiki119

Thanks Michele... 

I hope the meds would make him nice & sleepy...  I am gonna give it a test tomorrow.. but it is hard to judge bc he is sleeping most of the day anyway lol


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Lady Stardust said:


> Yes ladies, that's right.  Miss Spots Patricia has officially started her *annual imaginary trip to Aruba*   She comes RUNNING over the minute the space heater goes on and egg-plops (that's what we call it when she lays down bc of her round belly lol) right in front of it.  Oh and of course her toy came too!  lol it's falling apart but she loves it still



Ah, this made my day!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol thanks!  



kiki119 said:


> Thanks Michele...
> 
> I hope the meds would make him nice & sleepy...  I am gonna give it a test tomorrow.. but it is hard to judge bc he is sleeping most of the day anyway lol


  You might get lucky with your kitty, some actually really like going in the car.  Storm LOVES the car when we've gone on trips, he's quiet and sits nice the whole time.  Spots on the other hand....not so much lol


----------



## jen_sparro

Necromancer said:


> If it makes you feel any better *Jen*, one of my cats peed on some Xmas hampers I was making up. I left the hampers on the floor in the dining room overnight and I picked up the baskets this morning and it was all wet underneath. Apart from trying to get the smell out of the carpet, I had to throw out the three baskets and about $90 worth of goodies in them. I wasn't a hamper camper either.



Oh Lou that sucks! We've just had our formal area's carpet replaced so both my cats are banned from there (though both are essentially toliet-trained), nothing worse than that smell... and your poor hampers! I hope your kitty is suitably apologetic 

On the traveling with cats- Baby is perfect, she quite likes being in the car, Alfie hates it, I always feel so bad taking him to the vet etc. He cries and cries.
So good luck with the move! I'm sure it will be trouble-free!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Lady Stardust* Aww! "I wuv you heater!" 

*kiki119* good luck with your move! Boris looooooves car rides! Everytime I take them to the vet he meows until I let him out and he'll stand on the centre armrest and looks at what I'm doing.. Bisou on the other hand.. hides under the towel in the cage... LOL


----------



## ivy1026

kiki119 said:


> hahaha Lady Stardust's baby makes me LOL!!! hehehe
> 
> OK.. I need some tips from you guys... Mr Hayden and I will be making a move from Toronto to Ohio, which will be a 7 hours drive... I already went to the vet and got him some meds and some comfort zone spray for his cage... Anything else you think that will make him little more comfy???



oh Kiki...you are moving to Ohio with Hayden?  It is a long drive and if you are not traveling alone, you might want to let Hayden out of the cage and the other person can hold him and take care of him.  This way works better with Nike.  Good luck to you and Hayden as well!


----------



## mal

lisalovesshoes said:


> *Lady Stardust* Aww! "I wuv you heater!"
> 
> *kiki119* good luck with your move! Boris looooooves car rides! Everytime I take them to the vet he meows until I let him out and he'll stand on the centre armrest and looks at what I'm doing.. Bisou on the other hand.. hides under the towel in the cage... LOL


my sisters cat is the same and will go in the back to use his litter box during the 9 hour drive to visit our Mom. But if yours isn't so comfortable in the car keep him in a cage large enough to place a small litter box in it. The trip will be much nicer for both of you. I recommend a harness, leash and tags as well.


----------



## missD




----------



## stacmck

^Nice! I love B&W pictures.


----------



## juneping

*MissD* - love those pictures...esp the one K sitting on you....


----------



## missD

thanks!

I just felt that I should start documenting my cat's lives as they grow. Some nice individual portrait type shots.


----------



## Michele26

*missD*, my cat has that same look on his face when I insist on holding him on my lap. Beautiful pictures. 

I just noticed in the first picture one of your other babies is in the background.


----------



## missD

^ That's Baozi! He's a very serious cat. So skiddish too. I don't know what to do, we got him at 5 months and he's been so slow to completely warm up to us. We've had him since September too.
Sigh.

Kumquat on the other hand is happy-go-lucky, tail in the air and almost as though he's humming la la la as it walks around.


----------



## juneping

sasha is in her heated bed...being creepy...

and she also found another position to sit on her scratching mat...


----------



## Michele26

That creepy look is really her loving that heated bed. She's one spoiled little girl who really lucked out when you adopted her.


----------



## Necromancer

*missD*, they're fab pics.


----------



## kiki119

thanks Ladies for the idea... 

I hope Hayden will make the trip OK   I would keep him in the cage as he is very timid when it comes to new surrounding...  

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*missD* Lovely pictures! I love the first pic!

*junepig* Pretty baby! Trying to hide from mama! I love it when then try to hide  by lying really flat on the ground! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

missD said:


> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs771.snc4/67107_10150356927415646_575065645_16339650_8359236_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs012.snc6/166230_10150356926900646_575065645_16339644_6305739_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs069.snc4/34801_10150356927035646_575065645_16339647_659698_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs085.snc4/35591_10150356927240646_575065645_16339648_919347_n.jpg



Amazing photos!


----------



## Sweetpea83

juneping said:


> sasha is in her heated bed...being creepy...
> 
> and she also found another position to sit on her scratching mat...




Sasha is gorgeous!


----------



## jen_sparro

Ladies, how much should a 6 month old kitten weigh roughly? I feel like Alfie is underweight but maybe I'm being paranoid. He has a fat little belly, but he looks so slim when you look at him from above... is that the Siamese in him? 
He's roughly about 3.3lbs  
I'm worried as he's due for sterilisation from Jan 1st and I wonder if when they weigh him they'll turn him down as he'll weigh too little. I'm such a stresser with my pets!

Sasha is gorgeous *Juneping*, my aunt has a tuxedo called Rainbow (yes I know...) and she is about 17yrs old, she has the most beautiful temperment


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Maybe he's a small kitty and will sprout soon Jen!! Boris took awhile to grow too! They're always lanky when growing! He's got quite a bit of loose skin dangling from his tummy now heheh... Oh and kittens can be spayed as long as they're over 2lbs! 

For those of you with iPads... http://www.ipadgameforcats.com/


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I just checked his paper work and he was 3lbs when we adopted him at 9 weeks... he's doubled that in the last month!


----------



## jen_sparro

^That app is crooked, it makes you pay for it even though it's 'free'. Fabulous idea though!

Thanks for the advice Lisa  so how old is Boris now? My boy was teeny when he came to me, 650grams (at five weeks).


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Eek! Good to know! I haven't downloaded it yet.. my friend just sent me the link on FB lol 

Boris is now 7 mths old!  He's getting so big and whingey!! Alfie does look very wittle! Very cute!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Look how little Boris was!! 













He's now as long as his mom, but still skinny! Bisou's getting rounder! I've reduced the amt she's eating and switched to lower cal cat food but she eats like she's never seen food before!! And she'll eat ANYTHING! She once got into the kitchen bin and pulled out rib bones and licked them! wtf!! lol


----------



## jen_sparro

Aww he's so cute! I love silver tabbies  
Alfie doesn't stop talking, I've never had a cat who makes the noises he makes... Alf eats anything once! So far I've discovered he LOVES popcorn (natural stuff), he whacks it out of my hand and eats it if I don't share  He loves coffee if he can get to it, pate, vegemite  and he loves to dip his paws in water, even though he freaks out afterwards 
This is Baby last night, she's almost a metre long!


----------



## Michele26

*jen*, are you feeding Alfie wet food? Wet food makes all the difference if they're finicky eaters. My vet recommends wet food over dry, but she likes a combination of both. She claims cats who eat wet food get far less urinary/bladder diseases.

If Alfie isn't healthy I don't think any vet would neuter him. See what happens, and let us know.


----------



## jen_sparro

He has both dry and wet food. He's not that picky, he just doesn't eat the amount I'd expect from a growing kitten... he eats about a can and a half of wet food plus dry food a day... the packet says at his age he should be eating three  He's been dewormed etc. He's an active healthy kitten from what I can see, just not as weighty as I think he should be? I think I'm just stressing, I'll try and take a decent body pic of him and see what you all think.

Sorry to overtake the thread ladies ush:


----------



## stacmck

My Middy was a porker when he got neutered at 6 months...I think around 9.5 lbs


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch sitting like a good boy 




"Watz up?"




"Why u laughing mommy?"





Happy Holidays everyone! :snowballs:


----------



## crissy11

Like how awesome is this pic? I feel like submitting it to Hallmark or something!!


----------



## juneping

lisalovesshoes said:


> Look how little Boris was!!
> 
> View attachment 1277864
> 
> 
> 
> He's now as long as his mom, but still skinny! Bisou's getting rounder! I've reduced the amt she's eating and switched to lower cal cat food but she eats like she's never seen food before!! And she'll eat ANYTHING! She once got into the kitchen bin and pulled out rib bones and licked them! wtf!! lol





jen_sparro said:


> Aww he's so cute! I love silver tabbies
> Alfie doesn't stop talking, I've never had a cat who makes the noises he makes... Alf eats anything once! So far I've discovered he LOVES popcorn (natural stuff), he whacks it out of my hand and eats it if I don't share  He loves coffee if he can get to it, pate, vegemite  and he loves to dip his paws in water, even though he freaks out afterwards
> This is Baby last night, she's almost a metre long!





mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch sitting like a good boy
> 
> "Watz up?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why u laughing mommy?"
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!


*lisalovesshoes* - love seeing them hanging out together..
*jenn* - baby is big...and very fluffy adorable
*mymeimei02* - that's my fav look of stitch...like he's saying "wow...you are invading my personal space...."


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*mymeimei02* Stitch ish so hansum! 

*Jen* Boris isn't eating what he's meant to either... he's more interested in play! Esp his string!! Whenever it's food time Bisou runs to her bowl whereas he runs around looking for where he left his precious string... lol 

I would love to free feed them but Bisou overeats.. like no matter how much I put down she'll gobble it up! I thought maybe she used to be starved so I showed her that she has lots of food and there will be an abundance of it... she still ate the whole thing.. like 3-4 cups?!?! on top of the wet food I put down twice a day!  She's so round now cos of it!


----------



## Michele26

Does Stitch have a bell now?  I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## bnjj

Crissy, that IS a Hallmark pic if I ever saw one!


----------



## missD

I made some holiday / new year e-cards today and here's some shots from the furry baby photo shoot.

Kumquat was enjoying it, he loves to dress up. Baozi, however, was not having....


----------



## missD

^ My scottish fold was not giving very good "face".


----------



## juneping

MissD - K and B are soo adorable!! B reminded me of "lion dog"...now I want to dress up my Sasha....hope she won't get to upset.


----------



## stacmck

LOL, Baozi doesn't look very happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics, ladies!


----------



## missD

juneping said:


> MissD - K and B are soo adorable!! B reminded me of "lion dog"...now I want to dress up my Sasha....hope she won't get to upset.




Thanks! Dressing up really is up to the pet. Some of them loves the attention and get use to the clothing very quickly. Some won't tolerate it at all. I use to have this fake dress shirt and necktie collar for Kumquat - it was the cutest thing. 

As you can see, I'm a little nuts with my cats!


----------



## arireyes

My babies sleeping


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*missD* VERY cute!! I love the first pic! "Oh... there you are!"

*arireyes* cute grey kitty!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

arireyes-gorgeous kitties!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Mummy looking understandably worried that Baby is creeping up behind her


----------



## juneping

arireyes said:


> My babies sleeping





ILoveMyBug said:


> Mummy looking understandably worried that Baby is creeping up behind her



sooooo adorable...


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

We just got done with wrapping presents and of course Ginny had to help:


----------



## juneping

^^aw....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ginny is so cute..love her paws!


----------



## stacmck

Kittie, I love your avatar...best Christmas movie ever


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Thank you! 

What you don't see in the pic is my other cat Mimzy hidding behind that big blue present on the right trying to catch Ginny's tail. 



stacmck said:


> Kittie, I love your avatar...best Christmas movie ever



I just watched it again last night. It's a christmas staple in my family. We know every line but it's still as great as ever.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Before I drink too much and forget...
MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLOW KITTY LOVERS!


----------



## jen_sparro

^ that is the perfect kitty christmas image!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone is worn out from wrapping presents! (even though she did nothing )


----------



## mothbeast

What a cutie!


----------



## Necromancer

Fab  pics everyone.
*missD*, your pics are great. That first pic of Kumquat brought a huge smile to my face. I showed my hubby and he did the same.


----------



## jeshika

I couldn't find Bibi the other day and this was where she was hiding (pardon the mess)

I think she's decided this is her new bed.





"oops mama, you found me"


----------



## juneping

thanks for sharing all these new pix....they are all so adorable. i so want to pat each and everyone of them....


----------



## Dancechika24

Aww Bibi is so cute! My Lola loves to sit in my closet too!


----------



## lolitakali

Awwww... what great updates we have everyone!

Wishing you, yours and your precious furbabies all a very wonderful X'mas!
Eat good all!


----------



## jen_sparro

Here's my two lovelies, Baby in her favourite spot (my parent's ensuite):





And Alfie with his best buddy Toby (our old man)- such handsome boys


----------



## kiki119

Merry Christmas to everyone & their fur babies...

here is Hayden this morning... relaxing in the sun


----------



## kiki119

jen_sparro said:


> Here's my two lovelies, Baby in her favourite spot (my parent's ensuite):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alfie with his best buddy Toby (our old man)- such handsome boys



all your furbabies melt my heart


----------



## lolitakali

kiki119 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone & their fur babies...
> 
> here is Hayden this morning... relaxing in the sun



Awwww Hayden is just beautiful!!!


----------



## jeshika

Dancechika24 said:


> Aww Bibi is so cute! My Lola loves to sit in my closet too!



Thanks *Dance*! It was just the most random place for her to be chilling at. Haha.


----------



## jeshika

awww *jen*, your furbabies are super adorable!


----------



## mothbeast

Your kitties are all so beautiful. 

We lost our big grey 15 year old cat last month. It's sooner than we expected but we went to look at cats at the animal shelter and could resist bringing home these two. The calico girl is called Ember and the grey boy is called Ash. We think they might be from the same litter.


----------



## aaallabama

mothbeast said:


> Your kitties are all so beautiful.
> 
> We lost our big grey 15 year old cat last month. It's sooner than we expected but we went to look at cats at the animal shelter and could resist bringing home these two. The calico girl is called Ember and the grey boy is called Ash. We think they might be from the same litter.


*^^ so sweet, congrats!!! *


----------



## aaallabama

jen_sparro said:


> And Alfie with his best buddy Toby (our old man)- such handsome boys


*^^ i'm in lve w/alfie!!!*


----------



## DenimShopaholic

kiki119 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone & their fur babies...
> 
> here is Hayden this morning... relaxing in the sun


 
Love Hayden!! I had a cat that looked a lot like him once.... 

And jen_sparro, all your sweeties are gorgeous!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

mothbeast said:


> Your kitties are all so beautiful.
> 
> We lost our big grey 15 year old cat last month. It's sooner than we expected but we went to look at cats at the animal shelter and could resist bringing home these two. The calico girl is called Ember and the grey boy is called Ash. We think they might be from the same litter.


 
I am so sorry for your loss.  I've been in the same situation 3 times in the past 1-1/2 years, and I know how difficult it is. I am so glad you brought these two beauties home, though.  They will certainly help in the healing process, and you have given them such a good home.....they look like they love each other to bits! 

P.S. Their names are adorable!!


----------



## stacmck

My baby with a Christmas ornament...my parents' house isn't cat-proof like mine is 





Hope everyone had a nice holiday!


----------



## aaallabama

stacmck said:


> My baby with a Christmas ornament...my parents' house isn't cat-proof like mine is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice holiday!


*^^ LOL> sooooooooo cute!!!*


----------



## jeshika

*stac*, your baby is super adorable!!!!!


----------



## Dancechika24

Happy Holidays to everyone from Lola!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics, ladies!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

my baby frankie...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love Frankie!


----------



## Michele26

Aww, Frankie! Love the hats.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

Gotta love Petco and their costumes! Lol


----------



## stacmck

I love the picture of Frankie lounging on the couch


----------



## Shopaholicmania

jaygurlygurl said:


> my baby frankie...


 
I have been lurking around but never post cos i don't own a cat. I love cats a lot and seeing all these pics just made my day.

The 3rd photo reads: "Ok, have taken the pic alrd so now can you just remove this hat????" (just joking)


----------



## jeshika

AAHAHAHAHA, Frankie is adorable!!!!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

Shopaholicmania said:


> I have been lurking around but never post cos i don't own a cat. I love cats a lot and seeing all these pics just made my day.
> 
> The 3rd photo reads: "Ok, have taken the pic alrd so now can you just remove this hat????" (just joking)



oh he hates putting on those hats but i think that he looks adorable! talk about a "sour puss"


----------



## mothbeast

Love the hat photo. I can't wait to try them out on my new furballs.


----------



## Lady Stardust

The angle's a little weird here but I love this pic of Spots, it's just so her, my little girly girl angel happily sleeping on Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Aww..Spots looks so peaceful and cute!


----------



## jeshika

it's been a little over 2 months since we've welcomed bibi into our home and uhm... she is now a sort of rectangular shape. one of my friends asked me how she got so "tubby" :cry: does beebs need to go on a diet?


----------



## Necromancer

Two pics I took on my phone of my cat Yeager...
Wearing glasses:





Working on his tan on the back patio:


----------



## jeshika

*Yeager* is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Michele26

*Jeshika*, Bibi looks so good and you can tell she's happy and loved. I think she's perfect.

*Necromancer*, I love Yeager's markings, gorgeous. 

ETA: A few weeks ago my DH was in Sydney on business. Next time he goes I'm going with him..Can't wait!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks *Michele* and *jeshika*. Yeager (named after pilot Chuck Yeager) is a fat boy so we nicknamed him Yeagi Bear.



Michele26 said:


> ETA: A few weeks ago my DH was in Sydney on business. Next time he goes I'm going with him..Can't wait!


 
I hope you do make it here. Sydney's quite nice. Well, I like it.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Necromancer*- Yeager is such a handsome boy!
*Jeshika*- Bibi looks perfect, not in the slightest bit chubby  
*Lady Stardust*- Spots is such a sweetie 

This is Alfie's favourite new toy (a wash basket ):


----------



## Necromancer

^ *Jen*, you know I love Alfie. He's just so adorable.
*sigh* I love ginger cats.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving seeing pics of Alfie!! He's darling!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spots is so cute..
Bibi doesn't look too heavy, imo..
Necro, your kitty is so handsome!


----------



## thimp

I love this thread! Everyone's kitties are so adorable. Here is my Rambo, the alpha male the family.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Rambo is so gorgeous! Love his markings..


----------



## Moonstarr

We have a new member to our family ... introducing "Bruce Wayne".  A sweet, affectionate, playful 1 year old. I'm also reposting pics of my other two guys (Kaz "brown tabby" and Marcus "white with black"). I think I last posted pics of them back in 2008.

We did have another kitty "Oliver" who passed away the end of September. We weren't sure we were going to get another kitty, but Marcus seemed so lonely since Oliver went away so we thought another kitty would make a good playmate to him (and another companion for us). We adopted Bruce Wayne Dec 30 from the SPCA. We told them we wanted playful and affectionate and he's just been perfect. He's already fit in so well with the rest of the family.

They called him black in colour, but he's nearly a very dark chocolate brown in some areas. His name the SPCA gave him was "Hoagy" and we were going to keep that, BUT when I was looking through the paperwork they gave us we noticed his earlier adopters (they had him for a few months, but decided they weren't "cat people") had named him Bruce Wayne. We thought that kind of fit, so we're sticking with it. 

I guess he was found as a stray (although he's very friendly so he must have been handled a lot) in August. Late September he was adopted out and they brought him back early December. And then he was waiting for another family since then. I'm SOOO glad we were the right family for him. 

On a side note ... all those kitties waiting for adoption just breaks my heart. I wish I could have taken all of them. To think some of them wait for so long. Apparently as well, people don't always like to adopt black cats I guess because of superstitions. But he is just amazing! Although a little hard to see in the dark.


----------



## Dancechika24

Bruce Wayne is so adorable! And it also breaks my heart seeing all of the cats and kittens waiting to be adopted. I wish I can adopt all of them too!


----------



## bnjj

All three are beautiful.


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> *Jeshika*, Bibi looks so good and you can tell she's happy and loved. I think she's perfect.





jen_sparro said:


> *Jeshika*- Bibi looks perfect, not in the slightest bit chubby





Sweetpea83 said:


> Bibi doesn't look too heavy, imo..



 *Michele*, *jen* and *Sweetpea*! I think she is simply adorable and perfect too! BTW she is about 10 pounds! We weighed her yesterday.

Thanks Michele for your kind words! Bibi is doing really well! She was painfully shy initially but yesterday she cosied up to her daddy for her FIRST CUDDLE!!! it was very cute. Pictures to come!


----------



## jeshika

*jen*, i love your pictures of Alfie. He is such a cutie pieeee!  

*thimp*, Rambo looks like he means business! what a handsome boy!

*Moonstarr*, Bruce Wayne is a handsome cat. I can see the chocoloate from your pictures! I'm glad to hear that he found you and your family! Marcus and Kaz are such cuties too!!! I LOLed at your BW being hard to see in the dark comment... well my Bibi is totally white and she has a really strange habit of just staring at people while standing totally still... so she kind of looks like a ghost cat in the dark. my sis calls her a creepy kitty. 

it's really sad to see all these kitties unloved and in cages. dBF had some trouble with Bibi in the beginning and wanted to send her back to the shelter. the thought of her going back into a cage (where she had previously spent most of her life) just had me bursting into tears every time. i am a little ashamed to say that i used my tears to soften him up... but hey, anything for my Bibi. thankfully we got through the rough patches and i actually think she likes HIM more! She makes me laugh every single day with her silly antics and I can't imagine not coming home to her greeting me at the door with one of her little mews (which is probably kitty language for "YAY, Dinnertime!".


----------



## mal

*jeshika*, Bibi is so sweet! It is surprising how long it can take cats to adjust- it seems to be an ongoing process. And our cats always end up being pets of DH lol. My theory is they like men because they throw off more body heat 
*Moonstarr* Bruce Wayne   is a beauty! Bless you for giving him a home. So sad when they are returned to a shelter- this greatly increases their risk of euthanasia 
Sorry about Oliver. Kaz and Marcus are gorgeous too! And love your avi


----------



## Moonstarr

Thanks everyone for your comments on "Bruce Wayne". We have decided to call him "Brucie" for short.  Although at this point he still doesn't seem to recognize ANY name you call him. Hopefully that will come in time.

*mal* ... funny you should say that about men and cats. I'm the "cat person" in my relationship and yet all of the kitties end up just adoring my fiance. My part Maine Coon will lay on him, reach his paw out to stroke his arm, and look at him with the most loving look in his eyes. I have to admit I'm a little jealous sometimes, but overall it's just the sweetest thing.


----------



## Michele26

*MoonStarr,* you have a beautiful little family there. Next time we adopt I'll make sure it will be a black cat. I had no idea they were difficult to adopt out.


----------



## Necromancer

*Moonstarr*, I'm sorry to read about your Oliver passing away recently. Our "special needs" cat Betty was euthanised last month after being in  the animal hospital for a week and we miss her like crazy. Oliver will always be in your heart. Your other three kitties are fabulous. I'm glad Bruce Wayne found a loving home with you and your family.
*thimp*, Rambo's a handsome fellow.


----------



## mal

Aww, sorry *necromancer*


----------



## mal

Moonstarr said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments on "Bruce Wayne". We have decided to call him "Brucie" for short.  Although at this point he still doesn't seem to recognize ANY name you call him. Hopefully that will come in time.
> 
> *mal* ... funny you should say that about men and cats. I'm the "cat person" in my relationship and yet all of the kitties end up just adoring my fiance. My part Maine Coon will lay on him, reach his paw out to stroke his arm, and look at him with the most loving look in his eyes. I have to admit I'm a little jealous sometimes, but overall it's just the sweetest thing.


^^lol, the same stuff goes on at my house


----------



## thimp

Thank you, *Necromancer, jeshika, Sweetpea83 * for your comments on Rambo. 

*Necromancer, and Moonstarr *, I am so sorry for your loss. When we loss Puffy, my DH and I also went to the shelter and adopted a black cat, Toonie. She is the princess of the family. Here's a pic of her with Rambo. I call them, "Big Momma and Little Papa."


----------



## Necromancer

^ Awww, how precious they are, *thimp*.
The funny thing is, we had a stray tortie cat hanging around just before our Betty got sick. We did the right thing and got the stray desexed and vaccinated, and she's stayed ever since.
Our Betty had Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy. We gave her the best care money could buy, but after a week of trying everything, the specialists (she had two working with her) said she wasn't going to make it through, so we decided to end her suffering. It's never easy - your heart says to not let her go, but your mind says morally it's the right thing to do.
You lose one, and somehow, you manage to open your heart to another one. That's the deal we make taking them on. How lucky you've now got Toonie in your lives.


----------



## thimp

Necromancer said:


> ^ Awww, how precious they are, *thimp*.
> The funny thing is, we had a stray tortie cat hanging around just before our Betty got sick. We did the right thing and got the stray desexed and vaccinated, and she's stayed ever since.
> Our Betty had Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy. We gave her the best care money could buy, but after a week of trying everything, the specialists (she had two working with her) said she wasn't going to make it through, so we decided to end her suffering. It's never easy - your heart says to not let her go, but your mind says morally it's the right thing to do.
> *You lose one, and somehow, you manage to open your heart to another one. That's the deal we make taking them on.* How lucky you've now got Toonie in your lives.



So true! Puffy was a stray. We noticed him wandering around our area when he was a kitten. It took a year for DH and I to befriend Puffy, and for him to accept us, and finally come into our home. He was very people shy. 

When Puffy passed away, we were devastated.  It did not help that Rambo kept looking for his buddy, Puffy.  DH insisted that we go to the shelter and adopt a kitty. "One life lost, one life saved, " he said. 

Soon after we adopted Toonie, we adopted Lil Dude. At six weeks old, Lil Dude was thrown out of a moving vehicle, and rescued by a lady. She dropped off  Lil Dude to our vet, and my husband happen to be there with Toonie for her regular check up. My DH adopted Lil Dude as a birthday present to me. 

Now, my happy furry family consists of Rambo, Toonie, and Lil Dude. The first pic is of my late Puffy, the second pic is Lil Dude.


----------



## Moonstarr

thimp said:


> *"One life lost, one life saved*, " he said.



Well said.

And I can't believe what people will do with animals they don't want. It's just so sad ... breaks my heart to hear it.

The funny thing about Brucie (aka Bruce Wayne) is that we didn't intend to adopt another kitty. I wanted to (eventually). But my DF (who is allergic to cats!) thought after Oliver went away that we should stick with the two kitties. So I agreed. Then about a week before Christmas I happened to be at my regular pet store and I ALWAYS have to go by and see the kitties for adoption. Even though we weren't looking, I go by to give them good vibes in finding a home.  This time there was someone cleaning the cages and this one white kitty was out running around in the glass enclosure. When he saw me he put his paws up on the glass, looked at me and meowed like he wanted to come to me. The volunteer opened the door a crack and said "he's never done that with anyone else". Now, maybe she said that to everyone, but it opened my heart right there.  Funny enough when I told this story that night to my DF he was OPEN to checking him out further (which really surprised me - infact the next night we went over together to see him again). He had a really sad story too. He was found out in the middle of nowhere (by some oil rig) covered in oil and pretty much near death. They cleaned him up, nursed him back to health and he was ready to find a new home.

Long story short ... someone had put through adoption papers for him RIGHT before I did. I was really bummed because I had felt a connection to him, BUT he went on to another lovely home and because of meeting him, he opened our hearts to finding someone else. So two kitties were saved this way.

Little Brucie is just so adorable. Although I think our middle kitty (Marcus, the one who was lonely) is a little depressed right now. He's used to being the boss of everyone, and Brucie is running around playing/chasing after him and using all "his" toys and cat tree house.  I'm going to give the two other guys extra attention so they don't feel they aren't as special now.

And because he is still part of our family in our hearts ... here is a photo of Oliver. It's only been 3 months since he's been gone, but it feels like so much longer. I still tear up when I look at his photos. I'll miss him forever.


----------



## mothbeast

jen - Alfie is adorable!

thimp - I love rambo's markings. Is he a bengal? Toonie and Lil Dude are adorable too.

moonstarr - all your kitties are so cute! I'm glad bruce ended up with a "cat person" 

We hadn't thought we'd get new cats so soon after my big grey cat died but I'm glad we adopted these two. I can't believe that they were at the shelter so long - 57 days. It was probably good for the DH that we didn't go to too many shelters. I think it was harder on him than on me. The nice thing is that the day we took them for their first vet visit there were 2 or 3 other people there with newly adopted shelter cats. 

my old kitty- we miss him so much still:






Ash and Ember our new little monsters:


----------



## stacmck

thimp said:


> Thank you, *Necromancer, jeshika, Sweetpea83 * for your comments on Rambo.
> 
> *Necromancer, and Moonstarr *, I am so sorry for your loss. When we loss Puffy, my DH and I also went to the shelter and adopted a black cat, Toonie. She is the princess of the family. Here's a pic of her with Rambo. I call them, "Big Momma and Little Papa."


OMG, I love that picture.


----------



## juneping

love all the new pictures!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute photos, ladies!


----------



## thimp

*Moonstarr*-Your Oliver was a gorgeous kitty. 

*mothbeast*- Thank you for your comments on Rambo. He is an Ocicat cat. I'm sorry for the loss of your kitty. Ash and Ember (cool names!) are just too cute!


----------



## mal

ohhhh, *mothbeast*, I am so sorry. He was very special.


----------



## Necromancer

*mothbeast*, Ash and Ember are cuties. I'm sorry about the loss of your old kitty. He was a lovely looking cat. RIP. I'm sure you  miss him a lot. 
*Moonstarr*, what a lovely pic of Oliver. I have such a soft spot for ginger kitties. May he rest in peace.
*thimp*, Puffy was adorable. RIP Puffy. I love that  pic of Lil Dude chilling out and relaxing.


----------



## mymeimei02

Happy New Year! 
This pic of Stitch makes me laugh


----------



## jeshika

Bibi wanted to say hello to the camera!


----------



## Michele26

*myme*, I love that picture of Stitch with the tip of his tongue sticking out. 

*jes*, Bibi is such a little sweetheart.


----------



## Moonstarr

*mymeimei02* - love that photo of your kitty Stitch! I love how the tongue is sticking out a bit. 

*jeshika* - what a cute pose. I love those big eyes!


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> *jes*, Bibi is such a little sweetheart.


thanks Michele! She's turning into a little terror... knocking down everything that rolls... she's lucky i think she's too cute to be mad at!



Moonstarr said:


> *jeshika* - what a cute pose. I love those big eyes!



thanks *Moon*! She was perched on a mattress that we propped up against the bedroom wall. how she got up there... we have no idea. she justs hangs loose up there... watching our toes wiggle around on the bed.


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch is snug as a bug


----------



## FreshLilies

Ahh I LOVE CATS! So glad to have found this thread. Just adopted a kitten from the local animal control kill shelter  Her name is Chloe. Here's two pics from when I was completing the adoption


----------



## Michele26

Chole's a cutie...bless you for saving her.


----------



## Straight-Laced

awww. . .  Chloe's such a pretty little tiger cat


----------



## mal

Chloe!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chloe is so stinking cute!!!


----------



## Cindi

Chloe is an angel. Congrats.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*FreshLilies*, what a cutie!  She looks so cute I love that second picture she's biting her little feetsies  lol

Here's Spots in her "I am so happy" sugarplum pose lol.  Someone's getting a little chubby


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That's a great photo of Spotsy!


----------



## jeshika

*Lady*, look at that belly!!!!  Does Spots let you rub her belly? Bibi just started letting me giving her bellyrubs. so much fun!!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Fresh*, Chloe is such a darling!!!!!! More pixx of the cutie, please!


----------



## Lady Stardust

jeshika said:


> *Lady*, look at that belly!!!!  Does Spots let you rub her belly? Bibi just started letting me giving her bellyrubs. so much fun!!!!


  Thanks ladies!  Yep, she loves having her belly rubbed, she moves her hands when I do it like flexing them, I call them her "happy hands" bc it means she's happy lol


----------



## FreshLilies

*Michele26*- Thank you so much! Adopting is such a rewarding experience 

*Straight-Laced*, *mal*, *Sweetpea83*, & *Cindi*- Thank you!! 

*jeshika*- Thank you! Haha I will be sure to include her in many more posts. I might even have to make a personal thread for her  Especially with my first CL's on their way in the mail... I'll be sure to get Chloe in on the reveal when they get here!


----------



## stacmck

OMG, I love kittens! Chloe is so sweet


----------



## mothbeast

OMG - chloe is so cute!

I love that pose that Spotsy is in.


----------



## jen_sparro

All these kitties are just so lovely  
Alfie on his last day with his 'manhood' (he's getting the snip tomorrow ):





And Alf on his first adventure outside (he borrowed Baby's lead), excuse our messy backyard, we were cleaning up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Alfie is a cutie!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I agree, he is a cutie! I love ginger kitties, have never had one but I do love them so!  I have a similar lead for my Keiichi.


----------



## clevercat

Now that I have finally learned how to attach a photo, please meet Colin, possibly the cutest kitten in the world! He is adorable.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwe, Collin!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*jen_sparro*, what a dumpling!  He looks so excited to be outside, all curious 

*clevercat*, what a pretty boy you have!


----------



## jeshika

*jen*, alfi is SUCH A CUTIE. be careful... i might just catnap him!!!! :ninja:

btw, how is the harness working out for you? i have been trying to get bibi into a harness to take her out for a walk or up to the roof to run around but she just collapses or wiggles out of it. grr. sneaky kitty.

*clever*... what a CUTIE colin is!!!


----------



## jeshika

FreshLilies said:


> *jeshika*- Thank you! Haha I will be sure to include her in many more posts. I might even have to make a personal thread for her  Especially with my first CL's on their way in the mail... I'll be sure to get Chloe in on the reveal when they get here!



 yes please!!! maybe she is a fellow shoe lover like Beebs!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Alfie is getting big and handsome!! I love his classic markings!


----------



## jen_sparro

jeshika said:


> *jen*, alfi is SUCH A CUTIE. be careful... i might just catnap him!!!! :ninja:
> btw, how is the harness working out for you? i have been trying to get bibi into a harness to take her out for a walk or up to the roof to run around but she just collapses or wiggles out of it. grr. sneaky kitty.
> *clever*... what a CUTIE colin is!!!



The harness is working really well, what we've done is put it on him and left him with it on for a few hours until he's forgotten about it. It helps as well that he's a kitten. My previous two cats would not work with them, Paddy (my first and a ginger too) would flop down and I'd just drag him along the ground (I was 5 ). We have it relatively close-fitting so he can't wriggle out of it. We're not comfortable letting him roam free until he's around a year old... and sterilised! 
He's just gone into the vet today for his snip snip. My vet told me I may not get him back, he's so cute 

Oh and the vet weighed him- 2.4kg (5.2lbs), not bad for 4 months.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I would love to be able to let my cats out but because I live near a reserve, I'm not allowed to! Even with a leash! But I guess it'll save me some vet bills from cat fights, esp with that nasty tom cat around! And after Muffin.. I'm terrified that one of them might get hit by a car!


----------



## jen_sparro

^My Stormy cost us several grand worth of vet bills due to cat fights (after his third or fourth abscess we kept him in at night). Baby and Alfie both love the outdoors but we keep them in as much as possible. I can tell Alfie will hunt any small animal he can get his claws on when he's older, I don't want him killing any birds! 
*Lisa*- that seems unfair that they can't even go out on a leash! Do your cats ever get stir crazy? When we first got Baby we had to keep her inside for 8wks, boy was that an endeavor in itself!

Please cross your fingers for Alfie's best buddy Toby today, he has an abnormally enlarged liver (the vet found it this morning)... we're praying it's nothing sinister


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Nah.. they're very indoor cats! I have let them out in the back yard but Bisou is such a diva! She doesn't like dirt.. so she sits on the door ledge and watches Boris go nuts rolling around on the grass! I carried her out once and put her in the middle of the yard... she quickly tippy toed back inside then frantically licked her paws... LOL Boris would only roll around for awhile then go back inside... neither of them seems interested to explore!!

Fingers are crossed for Toby!


----------



## NagaJolokia

FreshLilies said:


> Ahh I LOVE CATS! So glad to have found this thread. Just adopted a kitten from the local animal control kill shelter  Her name is Chloe. Here's two pics from when I was completing the adoption


 
She's so yummy cute!


----------



## juneping

lisalovesshoes said:


> Nah.. they're very indoor cats! I have let them out in the back yard but Bisou is such a diva! She doesn't like dirt.. so she sits on the door ledge and watches Boris go nuts rolling around on the grass! I carried her out once and put her in the middle of the yard... she quickly tippy toed back inside then frantically licked her paws... LOL Boris would only roll around for awhile then go back inside... neither of them seems interested to explore!!
> 
> Fingers are crossed for Toby!



 so cute.


----------



## Lady Stardust

So if anyone remembers back in August I posted how I found a baby kitten and then got her a home, well I heard from the girl who adopted her today and she's doing very well!  Just wanted to share the updated pics of her, her name is Ally:

This is from when I found her:





And this is her now, she's 5 months old


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> All these kitties are just so lovely
> Alfie on his last day with his 'manhood' (he's getting the snip tomorrow ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alf on his first adventure outside (he borrowed Baby's lead), excuse our messy backyard, we were cleaning up.


 
If you werent in Australia I would swear Alfie was some sort of relation to my cat Ginger. Their poses are almost identical and they look very similar!!


----------



## madamefifi

Everyone's cats are beautiful!! And as for the kittens, all I can say is


SSSQQQQQUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

I miss having kittens around, our "baby kitties" are nearly 2 and while still very immature, ha ha, they just aren't as gosh-darned cute as roly-poly little kittens. I keep trying to convince my husband we need kittens around the house because our other cats are boring but oddly he feels that ten cats are enough and we don't need any more.


(just kidding about the "boring" bit, well sort of---I love all my kitties to bits!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ally is darling!


----------



## juneping

love all the new pictures!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy the conch shell  She always sleeps w her legs straight out and they twitch when she's dreaming lol






(the plastic we keep on 2 of our chairs bc my boy Storm used to piddle on them when he'd get angry so now we don't take chances)


----------



## Dancechika24

Lady Stardust said:


> So if anyone remembers back in August I posted how I found a baby kitten and then got her a home, well I heard from the girl who adopted her today and she's doing very well! Just wanted to share the updated pics of her, her name is Ally:
> 
> This is from when I found her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her now, she's 5 months old


 
Aww what a cutie!!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

haha i've noticed that cats can sleep in the most weirdest, uncomfortable looking positions. cute new pics!


----------



## FreshLilies

Awww Spotsy is darling! Gotta love catnaps. They are so cute when they dream


----------



## girliceclimber

Haven't posted here for awhile!  Here's two pics of my furball Luca!

ETA: Have to give my sister credit for the first pic!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Luca is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mothbeast

What cuties all of them. 

Alfie is so sweet looking. I hope to get my critters used to a harness too. 

Spots is totally doing that "don't bother me" paw on face thing. 

Luca's got totally fantastic coloring. so adorable.


----------



## mothbeast

A couple new photos of the furballs. 

Here's my girl. She sleeps alot and usually tries to sniff the lens when I photograph her. 






My boy cat is very silly but somehow manages to look regal in pictures.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Very adorable!!


----------



## jen_sparro

oggers86 said:


> If you werent in Australia I would swear Alfie was some sort of relation to my cat Ginger. Their poses are almost identical and they look very similar!!



They probably have the same ancestor 
Here is my little man, he loves annoying my Dad while he's trying to read the newspaper hehe


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww!  He's like "Oh no! How'd you find me!"


----------



## magen06

Here's my little rescue Piglet! My friend works at a vet and called me about a little kitten who had been in three times. They suspected this time she had been thrown out of a moving vehicle as she came in with a broken hip. If someone didn't adopt her by the next afternoon, they were going to have to put her down. I couldn't let that happen, so I took her in. 
This is a few weeks after I first got her and she was exploring the outside:





And this is about five months later; when I gave her her Christmas present. What you can't see is she's actually laying on about four other pieces


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alfie's a hoot!
magen-Piglet is a cutie pie!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

This is my first "real" pet (had some fish and birds before...).
His name is Sammy, born Oct 08 1994, passed away in Sept 2009 (age 15).
He became really fat as he got older (18 lbs) and we had issues at home so my grandmother didn't like him and wouldn't let him out of the basement. He became less active thereafter always hiding downstairs and I wasn't at home anymore to play with him... He ended up dying of a PE with effusion in the lungs, because of a DVT.

Here he is in my LV scarf:






Smelling my feet lol:



With my blue budgie who escaped from his cage:



Checking out my LV stuff:


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

My next cat's name is Maestro, currently 1 y.o., and I named him so because from the back, his black and white fur make him look like he's wearing a tuxedo, and yet he's ironically anything but classy. He's absolutely hilarious! He has a great personality, very friendly, wants to play and eat all the time, follows me around everywhere, and he does the funniest things at times: likes to play in water, put his paw in my mouth when I'm napping with my mouth open, steals all kinds of food whenever possible including broccolis...etc

First week when I had him, he got a bad cold then sneezed too much giving him a nosebleed... Everytime he sneezed, he'd spray the wall or floor with blood lol



He's very affectionate:



Sleeps in weird positions like here sitting up lol:



Another weird sleeping position in my LV luggage with his head hanging off the side:



Fighting with the curtain lol:


----------



## Sweetpea83

RIP Sammy..

Maestro is very handsome!


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch staring off into his own world  I have no idea what he's looking at


----------



## juneping

^^i think all cats do that....i usually just tell sasha "hey, you boyfriend is not coming...." and she's like coming back to senses and moves on to something else...


----------



## stacmck

Was taking pictures of Middy with my phone and caught him mid-yawn 




And apparently he thinks my down coat makes a nice bed...at least it's black just like he is


----------



## madamefifi

Tiny Rufus loves boxes!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Sorry for the bad pic cos it was dark in my room but it's so funny!
Bisou:"Silence! I keel u!"
Boris: 






Boris is very cuddly!





I couldn't find them last night... and looked around everywhere! Went to the bathroom to brush my teeth and there they were!! 




Look at Bisou's round ginger belleh flopping around!! She's got quite a bit of loose skin under there but she is getting chubby! I'm not sure what it is with ginger tabbies/calicos/tortiseshells but the kitties I've had have always been small but chubby!


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many adorable fluffies!! 

Miss Spots is having a lazy day today:


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-your kitties are adorable!


----------



## girliceclimber

Everyone's kitties are soooo cute!  Too many pics to comment on but I always make a little squeal when I scroll down and see each one.


----------



## jeshika

look at all those cute little bellehs!!!!!!!! makes me wanna give them all belly rubs!!!!!

*lisa*, i love cuddlers! bibi is learning to cuddle. cant wait for her to climb on my lap.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Bisou's belleh isn't that little! hhehehe... I think she knows that she's getting fat because every time I touch her belly now she hides it or move away... lol
*
Sweetpea83* thank you!!


----------



## juneping

she's been in a hiding mode lately...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Such super cute kitties.  This is Kitty Heaven!


----------



## juneping

*Boris & Bisou* are so adorable together.
*spots* is so fluffy...is she a long hair cat??


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ I forgot to mention that. I *love* Bisou and Boris together; they're adorable!


----------



## stacmck

I love the first picture of Bisou and Boris. "Mama said knock you out!"


----------



## jeshika

o Sasha is sooo adorable, *juneping*! Bibi likes to hang out under my chair and under my clothes drying rack too. just sits under something and peers out into the world (aka the apartment).


----------



## Lady Stardust

juneping said:


> *spots* is so fluffy...is she a long hair cat??


  I'm actually not sure what she is, I know she's part Tabby and part unknown.  My boy Storm has long hair but his fur is very straight and soft, almost like human hair.  Spots has more fluffy, wavy, short fur pieces, like if you pick up a piece of her hair it looked like it was crimped lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Lady Stardust* Bisou and Spotsy can have a belly jiggle contest! 

*stacmck *Bisou was wrestling her beloved catnip mouse and Boris was walking by, stopped and looked at her... next thing she had her paw up like that for like 2 mins staring back... LOL


----------



## Lady Stardust

lisalovesshoes said:


> *Lady Stardust* Bisou and Spotsy can have a belly jiggle contest!


  Ha!  An Egg-Plop off!  I love when she does that, in my head I always hear "woooaaahhhh" like from her almost tipping over w that belly


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LOL... same here! Whenever she gets up she always chirrups "brrup!".. like it's such an effort! hahahah 

Poor bubby! I've given her weight control food but still no effect! She just stays hungry and tries to steal food from Boris or my bin!! Vet says she's fine too..  not sure why she's suddenly gaining so much weight!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

One more contender for the fluffy belly contest! Sorry the pics are a bit dark - I did try with the flash but she just ended up as a big white shape 

When I rub her ear she stretches her paw right out, lol


----------



## juneping

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm actually not sure what she is, I know she's part Tabby and part unknown.  My boy Storm has long hair but his fur is very straight and soft, almost like human hair.  Spots has more fluffy, wavy, short fur pieces, like if you pick up a piece of her hair it looked like it was crimped lol



no wonder...her fur just looks different from most cats i've seen on photos....what a unique kitty



jeshika said:


> o Sasha is sooo adorable, *juneping*! Bibi likes to hang out under my chair and under my clothes drying rack too. just sits under something and peers out into the world (aka the apartment).


nowadays i have look for her...she now just sits at some very unusual places....she just wants mommy to get her 



ILoveMyBug said:


> One more contender for the fluffy belly contest! Sorry the pics are a bit dark - I did try with the flash but she just ended up as a big white shape
> 
> When I rub her ear she stretches her paw right out, lol



that's what my cat does as well.....they really enjoy being rubbed/touched/stroked....


----------



## Lady Stardust

*ILoveMyBug* fluffy belly!!  What a cutie  *juneping*, my mom and I just call her a Changeling for her breed bc she just appeared one day like a little fairy lol


----------



## jeshika

*ILove*, omg what a cutie belly!!!!  I will try to take a picture of Bib's belly soon!

Here is Bibi! She was playing with a ribbon so i tied it loosely around her for fun.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww! What a pretty girl.  I love when they play with ribbons, Spotsy loves those too lol she always chews on wrapped presents


----------



## FreshLilies

Awww look at Bibi  She's such a sweetheart


----------



## Lady Stardust

Somone tired herself out playing with her new toy that she got for Xmas lol


----------



## ljavu

and here's my baby girl Abbey


----------



## juneping

saw this on facebook...cat gangsters..


----------



## littlerock

ljavu said:


> and here's my baby girl Abbey



Great pic! My cat loves the sink too. Here are a couple of mine..

When she was a kitten:






And a little bit older:


----------



## Michele26

juneping said:


> saw this on facebook...cat gangsters..




Love it!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Lady Stardust* and *FreshLillies*!!! She is a cutie pie.

*Lady*, Spotsy looks pooped!!!

*ljavu* and *littlerock*, what cute sink pictures!!! 

We call this spot Bibi's throne. She likes sitting on on the dvd player/cable box. silly kitty!


----------



## juneping

^^i rather my cat do that. for some reason sasha likes to walk on my laptop key board....anyway to discourage that kind of behavior??


----------



## Michele26

juneping said:


> ^^i rather my cat do that. for some reason sasha likes to walk on my laptop key board....anyway to discourage that kind of behavior??



Nah, I think they all do that. 

ETA: *Jes*, Bibi probably likes to lay there cause it's warm. She's getting so big and pretty.


----------



## jeshika

juneping said:


> ^^i rather my cat do that. for some reason sasha likes to walk on my laptop key board....anyway to discourage that kind of behavior??



Yeah, Beebs does that too. I just lightly nudge her side and she knows to get off. Maybe she thinks it's some kind of buttwarmer or massaging apparatus.



Michele26 said:


> Nah, I think they all do that.
> 
> ETA: *Jes*, Bibi probably likes to lay there cause it's warm. She's getting so big and pretty.



Yes, that's probably why. She loves sitting on top of the dvd player or sitting right in front of the spaceheater to warm her butt. heehe.  She's getting sooooo big isn't she?

MILESTONE: We managed to cut 4 out of her 10 front paw nails today!!!!!  She made little sad kitty noises and grumbled and wiggled but we managed to cut a couple nails before she wiggled out from under dBF's hold. We will try again in a couple more days.


----------



## Michele26




----------



## stacmck

^OMG, that is so cute!


----------



## juneping

the kitten's marking is so cute...she's got some elbows...


----------



## ljavu

juneping said:


> ^^i rather my cat do that. for some reason sasha likes to walk on my laptop key board....anyway to discourage that kind of behavior??



no.   my little Abbey loves loves loves to walk across my laptop as well,  and my Dejavu (my previous cat) also had this habit for 12 yrs.


----------



## stacmck

My laptop is running a little slower lately, and I'm convinced it's because of all the fur it probably has inside of it


----------



## thimp

I love looking at everyone's beautiful kitties!! Here's Toonie enjoying a good scratch from DH, and Lil Dude being Lil Dude. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Denaroo

* Toonie is hilarious! Cute kitties Thimp  *


----------



## jeshika

*thimp*, toonie is HILLARIOUS!!!!! he is really enjoying himself, huh?


----------



## Lady Stardust

I found out tonight that Spotsy doesn't like one of my favorite lotions! lol  I was putting it on and she came over to smell it bc she's fascinated by make ups and anything beauty related and she went ush: and ran to the other side of the room! lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hahah.. Boris is the same!!!

Whenever I do my nails he'll always come and sniff everything.. even though all the other times he's done it.. his eyes blink 50 million times and then runs away to hide under the bed... lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Bisou acting all cute... just to get some food... lol


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
lol Bisou is sooo cute!!!  Gorgeous pic


----------



## jeshika

Lisa, *Bisou *is TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## juneping

someone is trying to go online....


----------



## thimp

^^Too cute!


----------



## lucywife

juneping said:


> someone is trying to go online....


 Adorable.

My youngest...in deep thoughts


----------



## jeshika

poor feathered toy! death by bibi!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics, ladies!


----------



## stacmck

I caught Middy lying down right next to his box of cat litter...wonder if he could be in the next Fresh Step ad?


----------



## jeshika

*Middy *is so photogenic! Definitely a contender for the next Fresh Step kitty!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm lovin' all the cat pics.


----------



## mymeimei02

I looked at Stitch with concern and he gives me the"What?! This is comfortable for me." look  He's such a silly kitty but I love him anyways


----------



## NagaJolokia

lucywife said:


> Adorable.
> 
> My youngest...in deep thoughts


 
So gorgeous! This is like a cutesy mini mountain lion.  What kind of cat is this?


----------



## Necromancer

mymeimei02 said:


> I looked at Stitch with concern and he gives me the"What?! This is comfortable for me." look  He's such a silly kitty but I love him anyways


 
I love the silly nature of cats. Please give Stitch a chin scratch from me.


----------



## lucywife

NagaJolokia said:


> So gorgeous! This is like a cutesy mini mountain lion. What kind of cat is this?


 Thank you! This is an Abyssinian.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I love Abyssinians! 

Very cute kitties everyone!


----------



## jeshika

*juneping*, if you find some mysterious charges on your credit card... you know who's behind it!!!


----------



## mothbeast

I just noticed the zig zag on Ash's chest


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Very cute! I love gray kitties!!


----------



## kelbell35

Oh my goodness, how have I not read this thread until now?!  I can't get over how adorable all of your kitties are!

Here's my newest baby, Audrey.  We found her in a tree about four months ago.  I can't believe how quickly she is growing!

Here she is when we first got her...






Making herself right at home...





Sleeping in her favorite place... on my shoes!





But I can't get mad at that face...





And here she is today... She's getting so big!


----------



## lucywife

Audrey is precious!  You can tell by their faces when they are babies.


----------



## Necromancer

*mothbeast*, Ash is a lovely looking cat, I love the white zig zag.
*kelbell*, Audrey is just way too cute. It sounds like she went to a good home.


----------



## sally.m

Little Audrey so sooo cute! She chose a good tree to get stuck in, finding a wonderful mummy to look after her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Audrey..


----------



## Cindi

Audrey is just adorable!


----------



## juneping

*kelbell35* - audrey still looks very kitten to me...love her marking...


----------



## jeshika

*kelbell*, audrey is so precious. look at that tummy! just asking for a belly rub!!! absolute cuteness!!! she has good taste in shoes, btw! like her mama!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Audrey is gorgeous!!! She looks exactly like my Boris!!!!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Audrey is certainly gorgeous! Suuuper cute. She'll get better-looking with age. Yes, I especially really love your cats, lisa!


----------



## kelbell35

Thank you all for the kind words! 



Necromancer said:


> *kelbell*, Audrey is just way too cute. It sounds like she went to a good home.





sally.m said:


> Little Audrey so sooo cute! She chose a good tree to get stuck in, finding a wonderful mummy to look after her!



Yes, she is my little princess  she's spoiled rotten!  I'm so glad we found her in that tree.  We've had a rough winter so far; I couldn't even imagine her out there by herself.




juneping said:


> *kelbell35* - audrey still looks very kitten to me...love her marking...



Yeah, she's still only about four and a half months, but even in that small amount of time, she has grown so much!  It's crazy!




jeshika said:


> *kelbell*, audrey is so precious. look at that tummy! just asking for a belly rub!!! absolute cuteness!!! she has good taste in shoes, btw! like her mama!



Lol, yes, thankfully the ones she's laying on there aren't expensive, but she usually tends to go for only the best (and most expensive ush to take her cat naps on, so now those stay in the closet.  




lisalovesshoes said:


> Audrey is gorgeous!!! She looks exactly like my Boris!!!!



I just went back and found some pictures of your babies, Boris and Bisou!  They are adorable!  And Boris does look like Audrey!


----------



## magen06

Hmmm...where is Piglet hiding??


----------



## Loony

^^^Lol, that's what my Burmese does too. I have to make sure that the blind is raised on his favourite window to stop him from getting tangled in it 

My two boys
Thaisun (Brown Burmese, also in my avatar)











Louis (Chocolate point Siamese)











Double Trouble


----------



## juneping

magen06 said:


> Hmmm...where is Piglet hiding??



how did he do that???


----------



## lucywife

Loony said:


> My two boys


 So beautiful! How old are they?


----------



## Michele26

*magen06*, OMG that is hysterical. 

*Loony*, what beautiful cats.


----------



## magen06

juneping said:


> how did he do that???


There's a built in cabinet next to that window that she learned how to climb.  She jumps from there to the window and explores.  The blind's usually all the way up for her, but that day it somehow got halfway down.  She, of course, ended up breaking one of the slats ...but she just wanted to see outside, so I couldn't get too mad!


----------



## magen06

kelbell35 said:


> Oh my goodness, how have I not read this thread until now?!  I can't get over how adorable all of your kitties are!
> 
> Here's my newest baby, Audrey.  We found her in a tree about four months ago.  I can't believe how quickly she is growing!
> 
> Here she is when we first got her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making herself right at home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping in her favorite place... on my shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't get mad at that face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is today... She's getting so big!


Pictures like that are what makes me want a new kitten every week!!!  So adorable, even when grown up!


----------



## Necromancer

*Loony*, your boys are very handsome fellows.
*magen*, that pic of Piglet made me LOL.


----------



## ljavu

littlerock said:


> Great pic! My cat loves the sink too. Here are a couple of mine..
> 
> When she was a kitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little bit older:




cute  thanks for sharing


----------



## scooterella

My boy (soda) with his fish toy.


----------



## sally.m

Going back to the 'cats and laptops' from earlier, I was told that latops, unlike regular computers emit some sort of harmful frequency and the cats can absorb it, thats what they sit with you when you are using a laptop. They are looking after you, much like when they spend extra time with you when your are feeling poorly. 

Here my 1 of my kitties, Vesta. He moved in with us about 4 years ago from a house down the road. Not much chance of him going back as we have since moved!










As soon as he smelt the fresh linen he was up and onto the bed to get comfy! Naughty puss!


----------



## lucywife

scooterella said:


> My boy (soda) with his fish toy.


 
Ohhh! Contessa sleeps with her toys just like that.


----------



## lucywife

sally.m said:


> As soon as he smelt the fresh linen he was up and onto the bed to get comfy! Naughty puss!


 That's funny. They all the same seems like. Mine are helping out to make the bed, jumping on the blanket and laying in the middle of the bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

scoo-what a sweet pic!!
sally-pretty kitty!


----------



## Necromancer

Look at *Soda*, he looks so happy and peaceful in that pic, *Scooterella*.
*sally*, Vesta reminds me of two cats I used to have (may they R.I.P.). Sweet looking cat.


----------



## scooterella

Another cat of mine, Pepper! she is a super adorable cutie for me


----------



## Michele26

Loving all the pictures...thank you everyone for sharing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pepper is gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

aw....i want to rub all those cuties' heads....


----------



## Necromancer

I love Pepper, *scooterella*. Please give her a nice big cuddle from me and tell her I said she is pretty.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Scooterella* very cute kitties!!! Soda looks like a massive cat! Look at those paws!!  Pepper is gorgeous!


----------



## scooterella

*Lucywife :*  Thank you! He loves huggings toys.
*Sweetpea83:* Thank you!!
*Necromancer:*  Soda is a super lap cat he comes to sit with us on the couch every night and he is a huge cat of 18lbs.  Pepper is very playful cat, they both are brother and sister.
*lisalovesshoes:* Yes, he is pretty big 18 lbs.  He lovessss food so much, he likes popsicle, apple and pear, Oh one more thing pita bread too!. haha


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww... people think it's weird that cats eat fruits but mine loves them too!! Apples, pears, watermelon! My Boris loves pita bread too! Slightly toasted so it's crunchy.. hahah


----------



## jeshika

*scooter*, pepper is beautiful!!!!!  look at that pretty face!


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many adorable babies!


----------



## Loony

Thanks, *lucywife, Michele26, Necromancer*  Oh and they are both about 4 years old going on 4 months old.


----------



## sally.m

Everyone has such cute kitties!!! Big tickles to everyone!


----------



## jeshika

Bibi looking at me all upside down while i got ready today. cutie!


----------



## ivy1026

scooterella said:


> My boy (soda) with his fish toy.




very sweet!


----------



## jen_sparro

Here's a little video of Alfie and Toby playing, sorry it's so dark, if you click the image it should take you to the video (sorry haven't tried posting a video before)


----------



## ILoveMyBug

jen_sparro said:


> Here's a little video of Alfie and Toby playing, sorry it's so dark, if you click the image it should take you to the video (sorry haven't tried posting a video before)



So cute! Your lab has the patience of a saint, lol


----------



## Denaroo

*Jen_s parro ^^ HAHAHAHAHA!! That video was hilarious what a fantastic Toby you have :greengrin:  ... Alfie cracks me up hes a little bugger *


*Jeshika: Bibi is soooo cute! *


----------



## stacmck

Wow, Toby is so patient! So cute.


----------



## NagaJolokia

scooterella said:


> Another cat of mine, Pepper! she is a super adorable cutie for me



Both your cats are so stunning! I want to kiss their faces over and over and over again. More pics please!


----------



## jen_sparro

Thank you everyone! Toby is an incredible old man (12yrs old), he has had guinea pigs in his face, two kittens, Tigerlily (bullmastiff) and he takes it all in his stride. If I don't tell him to get Alfie back he will just lie there  
Alfie loves him dearly, Toby is first to be greeted by him in the morning.


----------



## scooterella

Thank you so much *NagaJolokia* Here are some more photos of Soda and Pepper. 

Pepper





Soda





Both of them when they were babies.


----------



## magen06

^^^Oh so cute!  Strangely, I think they're both cuter now than as kittens!


----------



## jen_sparro

*scooterella*- gorgeous kitties! They have such beautiful faces  What breed are they if I may ask? 

Ugh we're having some issues with Alfie at the moment, he just peed in the beanbag again, that's about the third or fourth time *grr* We've sprayed it with everything to try and stop him... why the beanbag I don't know, that's my bullmastiff's favourite spot


----------



## magen06

Juneping recently posted a photo of her Sasha going online...Here is my Piglet's version! 





She wanted to check out facebook apparently 
Also, I just realized I've never shown off her face! She's usually camera shy and it's hard to get a picture of her face, though, so that kind of explains it.
Background on this picture: She has to follow me everywhere, so one day I had to move my car in the driveway to let others in. She followed me out to the car and jumped in with me. The moment my car started, she flew to the back window as fast as she could. It took some coaxing to get her out, even after turning the car back off!


----------



## magen06

jen_sparro said:


> Ugh we're having some issues with Alfie at the moment, he just peed in the beanbag again, that's about the third or fourth time *grr* We've sprayed it with everything to try and stop him... why the beanbag I don't know, that's my bullmastiff's favourite spot


Is it always the same spot (the beanbag) where he has accidents? I've noticed my animals always go in the same spot when they have their accidents. In any case, I don't have any suggestions to stop it...but I definitely hope it gets better!


----------



## stacmck

OMG, Pepper and Soda kittens are so cute! My heart melts when I see kittens. Too bad you can't freeze them that way


----------



## Michele26

jen_sparro said:


> *scooterella*- gorgeous kitties! They have such beautiful faces  What breed are they if I may ask?
> 
> Ugh we're having some issues with Alfie at the moment, he just peed in the beanbag again, that's about the third or fourth time *grr* We've sprayed it with everything to try and stop him... why the beanbag I don't know, that's my bullmastiff's favourite spot



Sorry you're having this problem, Jen, if that smell isn't completely gone Alfie will continue to urinate there. You may have to throw the beanbag in the garbage. That is the best way to solve the problem at this point.


----------



## bagsforme

Got another kitty.  My other cat hasn't accepted her yet.


----------



## scooterella

jen_sparro said:


> *scooterella*- gorgeous kitties! They have such beautiful faces  What breed are they if I may ask?
> 
> Ugh we're having some issues with Alfie at the moment, he just peed in the beanbag again, that's about the third or fourth time *grr* We've sprayed it with everything to try and stop him... why the beanbag I don't know, that's my bullmastiff's favourite spot




Hi Jen:

I really don't know what breed are they cus I adopted them from the catlady from craigslist.  All I know the mom is a stray cat that the catlady happened to adopt her and later on the mom pregnant with these kitties.  So the catlady couldn't raise all these kitties and their mom so she posted an ad on craigslist to find someone to adopt them.  They turn out to be a really cute and very lovely cats.


----------



## jen_sparro

Michele26 said:


> Sorry you're having this problem, Jen, if that smell isn't completely gone Alfie will continue to urinate there. You may have to throw the beanbag in the garbage. That is the best way to solve the problem at this point.



Well we're trying some citrus smells to put him off, he doesn't do it frequently, it's weird. The beanbag is a leather one so we're trying to avoid chucking it  *Magen*- yup it's the same bag (we have two)... I think it's because the beanbag reminds him of his litter tray? We just keep him off it or watch him closely, any sign of him squatting and we grab him, tell him 'no' and put him in his tray. Thank you both for the support 

*Bagsforme*- what a beautiful kitty! How old is she and what's her name? 
*Scooterella*- they're beautiful indeed! I think mixed breeds have such personality! It was so kind of you to give them a loving home.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone's kitties are so gorgeous!  I want to squeeze them lol.  

Here's Spots looking mad that I interrupted her heater time.  She's like "What, Mom?!  It's hot time!" 






And her little princess feet.  Can you tell I was bored tonight? lol.  She even has little spotted feet, she lives up to her name


----------



## scooterella

*bagsfor me*:  Your kitty is so pretty!  
*lady stardust*:  One of my cat (soda) lovess heater too! Everytime I turned one on near my feet he always come and sleep in front of it.  hehe I wanna rub that tummy....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics, ladies! Keep em coming!


----------



## stacmck

Middy ready for some yoga - namaste!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol! How cute! 

Do anybody else's kitties go into "fairyland" from time to time? lol  Spots is sitting in my room staring at my bathrobe hung up.  She's been in that spot (sitting up not laying down) for 30 minutes.  She's freaking me out lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Lol, cute pic, stacmck!


----------



## scooterella

Wow sitting in the same spot for 30 mins that is a long time.  My cats from time to time they will team up and starring at us for like 10-15 mins and they are creeping us out.  Last night we discovered that Soda loves bananas.


----------



## Windelynn

one of my sweet babies...Prince Phillipe...


----------



## thimp

^^Prince Phillipe is super handsome! Gorgeous coloring!

Everyone's kitties are sooooo cute! I love this thread!


----------



## juneping

Prince Phillipe looked like he's smiling....aw...


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ i adore everyone's kitties* 
(p.s. i think this is my favorite thread 
on all of tPF; wish i wasn't allergic!!!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Prince Phillipe is very handsome!


----------



## scooterella

Prince Phillipe fur look super plush n soft, wanna rub that head.


----------



## Windelynn

thanks all!! I love my little princey!!!


----------



## NagaJolokia

scooterella said:


> Thank you so much *NagaJolokia* Here are some more photos of Soda and Pepper.
> 
> Pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them when they were babies.



Thank you very much for posting! Omg, their faces are so darn gorgeous! What perfect little packages! 

Yeah, if I knew the breed(s), I'd have to go out of my way to get at least one myself, lol.


----------



## NagaJolokia

magen06 said:


> ^^^Oh so cute!  Strangely, I think they're both cuter now than as kittens!



Lol, I agree. But, I always thought cats in general are cuter as adults than as kittens anyway.


----------



## jeshika

Lady Stardust said:


> Do anybody else's kitties go into "fairyland" from time to time? lol  Spots is sitting in my room staring at my bathrobe hung up.  She's been in that spot (sitting up not laying down) for 30 minutes.  She's freaking me out lol



Bibi does! I don't know if she does it for 30 minutes but she does sit around and stare into space sometimes.


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> one of my sweet babies...Prince Phillipe...



he is so adorable! he looks so plush... just want to sink my fingers into his fur!!!!! i love grey kitties!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe everyone's kitties are soooo cute!  Here is my Stitch giving me a "whaaat mommy" look because I interrupted his cleaning...oops


----------



## jeshika

someone is really enjoying naptime!!!


----------



## scooterella

NagaJolokia said:


> Thank you very much for posting! Omg, their faces are so darn gorgeous! What perfect little packages!
> 
> Yeah, if I knew the breed(s), I'd have to go out of my way to get at least one myself, lol.



When we first got them we were trying to figure it out too what kind of breed are they.  We are suspicious that they might have some kind of Norwegian Forest Cat cus their fur is medium-long (around their body the fur is kinda long with double coat) and they have  long tufts of fur in their ears and between their toes and their tails are pretty bushy.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'm not sure what Boris was doing but he rested his paws on my fingers and went to sleep..... LOL


----------



## jen_sparro

*Lisa*, Alfie does that too! 
I came home yesterday afternoon and this is what I found on our livingroom floor, these two are inseparable!




And when I went to pick up my bag today  He loves my LV lol.


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> *Lisa*, Alfie does that too!
> I came home yesterday afternoon and this is what I found on our livingroom floor, these two are inseparable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I went to pick up my bag today  He loves my LV lol.



If you dont stop posting these pics I am afraid I am going to have to steal your cat. I might take the dog too since they just look seriously cute together!!!!

Argh all these pictures are making me really want a cat (that can live with me) Im still light years away from being able to get a pet, suppose the bf will have to do...wonder if he would like his chin scratching...


----------



## Sabine

After my cat died recently we decided to get a kitten. Her name is Joli and we will get her the 7th of march when she is 15 weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh *Sabine* your Joli is beautiful! So little and fluffy and cuddly  What breed is she? And I'm so sorry for your loss, I lost my Stormy a year ago and I still think of him everyday 

*Oggers*, I know what you mean about wanting pets, I kinda just turned up on my doorstep with Alfie, my parents are softies so they gave in. It'll make it hard though for me when I move out as I'll be taking my bullmastiff and Alf with me (finding a rental will be a nightmare!)... so I think you and your bf are doing so well!  Besides the bf is always a good alternative  In the meantime if you're ever in Australia give me a shout and you're more than welcome to come and cuddle Alf


----------



## Sabine

jen_sparro said:


> Oh *Sabine* your Joli is beautiful! So little and fluffy and cuddly  What breed is she? And I'm so sorry for your loss, I lost my Stormy a year ago and I still think of him everyday
> 
> *Oggers*, I know what you mean about wanting pets, I kinda just turned up on my doorstep with Alfie, my parents are softies so they gave in. It'll make it hard though for me when I move out as I'll be taking my bullmastiff and Alf with me (finding a rental will be a nightmare!)... so I think you and your bf are doing so well!  Besides the bf is always a good alternative  In the meantime if you're ever in Australia give me a shout and you're more than welcome to come and cuddle Alf



Thank you . She is an seal torbie colored Ragdoll.


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> Oh *Sabine* your Joli is beautiful! So little and fluffy and cuddly  What breed is she? And I'm so sorry for your loss, I lost my Stormy a year ago and I still think of him everyday
> 
> *Oggers*, I know what you mean about wanting pets, I kinda just turned up on my doorstep with Alfie, my parents are softies so they gave in. It'll make it hard though for me when I move out as I'll be taking my bullmastiff and Alf with me (finding a rental will be a nightmare!)... so I think you and your bf are doing so well!  Besides the bf is always a good alternative  In the meantime if you're ever in Australia give me a shout and you're more than welcome to come and cuddle Alf



I think my bfs parents would quite like another cat so I am quite sure if we turned up on the doorstep with kittens they wouldnt mind too much. Sadly though we probably couldnt afford to feed them, nevermind the vet care etc!!

On a side note, whats Oz like to travel around? Me and my bf were pondering over taking time off to just have some fun whilst were still young since hes getting nowhere with jobs. Is it easy enough to earn money to buy food and stuff whilst you are out there?


----------



## jen_sparro

Australia is pretty easy to get a job/live in. Our economy is pretty good (particularly in Western Aus). Lots of decent hostels/backpacking places, renting is more expensive though, and the market is pretty competitive. 

I have a few British friends and they have loved coming here. You would have to get a working visa though, they can be a bit of a hassle to get I've heard. The Eastern states are all pretty close together, where I am (Perth, WA) is a 5hr plane flight (around 200-300 aus) but we have miles of beaches and jobs/sunshine to offer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving those pics of Alfie!!
Joli is precious!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pic of Boris!


----------



## juneping

Sabine - joli is sooo adorable 

Alfie is getting very cute!!


----------



## magen06

Sabine said:


> After my cat died recently we decided to get a kitten. Her name is Joli and we will get her the 7th of march when she is 15 weeks. I can't wait!


 Oh my goodness, look at that little puff ball!! I've always wanted a kitty like this.


----------



## scooterella

Sabine said:


> After my cat died recently we decided to get a kitten. Her name is Joli and we will get her the 7th of march when she is 15 weeks. I can't wait!



awww so cute!!! i wanna hold that little baby!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Sabine said:


> After my cat died recently we decided to get a kitten. Her name is Joli and we will get her the 7th of march when she is 15 weeks. I can't wait!


My daughter wants your kitty!!!  And we already have 3!  She is adorable!!


----------



## Necromancer

*jen*, Alfie is too cute. Ya know I love him. Please give him a chin scratch from me.
Awww, *Sabine*, Joli is an adorable ball of fluff.


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch for once he looks "normal"


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehehe. I love Stitch, his pics always make me smile.


----------



## madamefifi

My Gozer, after his surgery...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^Aww... what surgery did he have? Handsome kitty 

*Jen*.. Alfie is too cute as always!!


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, poor Gozer, he's wearing the cone of shame. How's he doing, *madamefifi*?


----------



## madamefifi

Gozer had a perineal urothrostomy because of frequent urinary blockages. He has to wear the Cone of Shame for 3 weeks, until his sutures come out, and I have to keep him separated from the other kitties and their clay litter boxes--he may only use shredded paper. He's been a real trooper about the whole thing, bless his little heart! Always purring and affectionate and agreeable, no matter what.


----------



## Sabine

Some more Pictures of Joli today. She is 9,5 weeks and we didn't see here for 1,5 weeks so she grew so much


----------



## aaallabama

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch for once he looks "normal"


_*^^ his eyes say "mischief" to me*_


----------



## jeshika

dBF is out of the country right now and bibi got to snuggle with me... this morning she was laying on the bed with me and i snapped this picture. i wonder what she's thinking about...


----------



## Michele26

*jes*, Bibi got so pretty! She looks so content now, you're a great mommy.


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> dBF is out of the country right now and bibi got to snuggle with me... this morning she was laying on the bed with me and i snapped this picture. i* wonder what she's thinking about...*



finally....it's all about ME....


----------



## madamefifi

jeshika said:


> dBF is out of the country right now and bibi got to snuggle with me... this morning she was laying on the bed with me and i snapped this picture. i wonder what she's thinking about...


 

YOWSAH!! What a gorgeous kitty! You've got yourself a movie star, *jeshika!*


----------



## Sabine

jeshika said:


> dBF is out of the country right now and bibi got to snuggle with me... this morning she was laying on the bed with me and i snapped this picture. i wonder what she's thinking about...



She wishes she could wear your bags


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch for once he looks "normal"



Stitch!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Windelynn said:


> one of my sweet babies...Prince Phillipe...



Ohhh regal looking chap!


----------



## juneping

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1212438731256

saw this on facebook....so funny.
the title is "TOO FAT TO JUMB"


----------



## stacmck

I can't get the video to play on my iPad


----------



## juneping

stacmck said:


> I can't get the video to play on my iPad



it must be the flash player thing...sorry...i am not a friend of the person who posted the video and i could see it...so i assume that video is open to public.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hahahahaha....... that's horrible but cute at the same time!!!!


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Middy ready for some yoga - namaste!


Middy!!!


----------



## lolitakali

scooterella said:


> Thank you so much *NagaJolokia* Here are some more photos of Soda and Pepper.
> 
> Pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them when they were babies.



awwwww... you have a pepper too??? Lol!

Both are cuties btw.

Here is my recent pic of my pepper cake:





She's a big girl now at past 8 months... lots o' winter chubs...


----------



## stacmck

Pepper is getting so big! She and Middy aren't kitten-looking anymore


----------



## bnjj

juneping said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1212438731256
> 
> saw this on facebook....so funny.
> the title is "TOO FAT TO JUMB"


 
That is funny!  Could easily be a video of my cat.


----------



## scooterella

lolitakali said:


> awwwww... you have a pepper too??? Lol!
> 
> Both are cuties btw.
> 
> Here is my recent pic of my pepper cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a big girl now at past 8 months... lots o' winter chubs...




Awwwwwww your pepper is so cuteeee, I love grey cats


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Pepper is getting so big! She and Middy aren't kitten-looking anymore



Thats right stacmck, they are both big kids now... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

scooterella said:


> Awwwwwww your pepper is so cuteeee, I love grey cats



Thanks scooterella!
So is your Pepper and Soda... love that name Soda too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pepper is getting so big! She's so fluffy!!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pepper is getting so big! She's so fluffy!!



Sweetpea!!!!
Winter fluff big time... must be her Russian blue's blood line.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lolitakali*, Pepper looks like all she needs is a martini and she's set for a girls night! lol what a cutie


----------



## Necromancer

^ Haha, she does too. She's so cute.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *lolitakali*, Pepper looks like all she needs is a martini and she's set for a girls night! lol what a cutie



Hi LadyStardust, love the comment!
Cheers to you too!


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> ^ Haha, she does too. She's so cute.



Thanks Necro!
Cheers cheers!


----------



## mothbeast

pepper is so cute! i have a soft spot for big gray cats. 

here are my two stinkers before they shoved one another off the bed click for larger image. I can't seem to embed photos right now


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ SO cute!!!! I love it with kitties cuddle up wierdly...


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie's daddy is supposedly a Siamese, it's starting to show


----------



## lolitakali

mothbeast said:


> pepper is so cute! i have a soft spot for big gray cats.
> 
> here are my two stinkers before they shoved one another off the bed click for larger image. I can't seem to embed photos right now
> View attachment 1313848



Awwww... them two are just too precious!!!
Look at them snuggling....


----------



## lolitakali

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie's daddy is supposedly a Siamese, it's starting to show



Awww.. Alfies getting big too!
Smart baby is reading the news already.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast-cute pic!!

I love Alfie!! He's Stanley's little brother..hehe.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Caught the elusive Mr Storm today lol.  He's so thrilled I was bothering him too as you can tell   "Ugh, Mom, go away!  It's nap time"


----------



## Windelynn

all the kitties are too cute.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Caught the elusive Mr Storm today lol.  He's so thrilled I was bothering him too as you can tell   "Ugh, Mom, go away!  It's nap time"



Awwww... Look at Storm's paw (making biscuits?)... too cute!


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> *jes*, Bibi got so pretty! She looks so content now, you're a great mommy.



thanks *Michele*!  she does look really happy, doesn't she?



juneping said:


> finally....it's all about ME....



hahahaha... yes *juneping*, she's probably thinking. FINALLY, my bed!!!! she started rolling around right after i took the picture. cutie pie. 



madamefifi said:


> YOWSAH!! What a gorgeous kitty! You've got yourself a movie star, *jeshika!*



thanks *madamefifi*! that is one of my fav. pictures of her.



Sabine said:


> She wishes she could wear your bags



haha, she better not!


----------



## Necromancer

Lady Stardust said:


> Caught the elusive Mr Storm today lol. He's so thrilled I was bothering him too as you can tell  "Ugh, Mom, go away! It's nap time"


 
Hehe. Poor Mr Storm got interrupted.



jen_sparro said:


> Alfie's daddy is supposedly a Siamese, it's starting to show


 
*sings* I think Alfie-San is turning Japanese, I think he's turning Japanese, I really think so... (I used to love that song)


----------



## jen_sparro

^Hehe *Necro* after I learnt the meaning behind that song I was totally grossed out  
*Lady Stardust*, your Storm is such a cutie, I get that look too, usually when I'm laughing at Alf while he's washing himself (he does the strangest positions, and he tends to fall over too lol). 
*Mothbeast* that is so sweet! I am totally jealous, my other kitty, Baby, hates Alfie with a passion, and he is very much in love with her. I wish mine would cuddle up together


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ha, me too. I had  no idea at the time...I used to play it to death.


----------



## New-New

my 12 year old tabby Nataha.

she's awesome.


----------



## poopsie

Aawwwww...I LOVE tabbies!


----------



## New-New

she's so great. and has only one or two annoying habits: clawing up my cashmere and laying on my keyboard as i'm using it.


----------



## missD

^ Aaaaww my Kumquat gravitates towards cashmere. He'll see my hubby's cashmere hoodie on the couch and automatically head on over and curl up on it.


----------



## thimp

More sleeping pictures of my babies. The first pic is of Rambo and Lil Dude sleeping on the bed while I was doing the sheets. The second pic is of Lil Dude sleeping on his favorite blankie.


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch says "hi"


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Love it!


----------



## juneping

i saw this cat online (fb) so funny....the cat looked bit scared but funny like screaming "don't show my private" . he has fat cheeks just like my sasha...


----------



## thimp

^^Goodness, that is just too cute! I just wanna pinch those adorable cheeks!


----------



## juneping

sasha follows me everywhere...and i was wearing a matching pj to compliment her...


----------



## mothbeast

Sasha is so cute. My old cat used to follow me like that and I miss it. The new ones are more independent. 

Thimp - i love sleeping pictures. they always manage to look so comfortable. 

new new - she's beautiful. 

Aw Stitch looks like she's going to pounce.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the new pics, ladies!!


----------



## stacmck

Middy sitting in my desk chair


----------



## jeshika

Bibi taking a nap... Cutie 





I'm currently traveling and she's home alone all by herself  The cat sitter says she is eating and using the box but Bibi hides under the couch whenever she comes over and won't come out to play. I miss my kitty terribly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Middy looks like he's smiling!

Cute pic of Bibi!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Sasha is so pretty!!! 

Gorgeous tabbies everyone!!!!!! I like Lil Dude's white socks!! Too cute!!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving every single one of the latest pics.


----------



## lolitakali

Love love all em kitties' pics... keep it coming!


----------



## lolitakali

jeshika said:


> Bibi taking a nap... Cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently traveling and she's home alone all by herself  The cat sitter says she is eating and using the box but Bibi hides under the couch whenever she comes over and won't come out to play. I miss my kitty terribly!



OMG... Bibi is too cute in this one.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

It's blur but I had to take the photo before he moved!!
I got up to get a drink and when I got back Boris stole my bean bag..!! 






Look at him sitting all crossed legged! lol


----------



## thimp

lisalovesshoes said:


> Sasha is so pretty!!!
> 
> Gorgeous tabbies everyone!!!!!! *I like Lil Dude's white socks!!* Too cute!!



Thank you, *lisalovesshoes*! I always tell my DH that Lil Dude doesn't get cold in the winter because he has on white socks.


----------



## bnjj

I love Lil Dude's name so much!

All these pix are great.  I'll have to post some of my two furballs again.


----------



## KathSummers

Otis streching under his fortress made out of blankets


----------



## mothbeast

LOL that is so cute. Whay kind of kitty is Otis?


----------



## KathSummers

mothbeast said:


> LOL that is so cute. Whay kind of kitty is Otis?



He's a Sphynx


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Storm sitting nice bc he knew he was getting treats


----------



## jen_sparro

Aww Bibi makes the same sweet face that Baby does when she's sleeping  Your kitty is such a cutie!
Haha *Lisa*, Boris is a sly one  in our household if you leave a beanbag unattended, my Tigerlily will take it (bullmastiff). She gives me this 'yeah what? It's mine' look if I complain hehe. The crossed paws are very regal! 
Storm is a very handsome man, I love his green eyes!


----------



## Necromancer

I finally got a pic of our most recently adopted kitty, who was a stray for a few months before we caught her in December and took her to the vet to get fixed and vaccinated etc. She is now officially ours, according to her microchip details. 
We called her Ninja because she looks like she's wearing a mask with just her eyes poking out...just like this :ninja: 
It's not a particularly good pic of her face markings, but it's the best I could do. She's still very skittish and won't stay still long enough for me to take a good pic.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh! Ninja looks just like my dear departed Fat Kitty!! Only, you know, not _fat._


----------



## Necromancer

^ Haha. 
She used to jump my back fence but my cats and dog used to chase her away. I started leaving food out overnight for her under a tree at the rear of my yard and it was always gone in the morning. She started hanging around more and more. I trained my dog to be friendly towards her and I'd sit under a tree and feed them both chunks of meat alternatively...one for her, one for the dog, and eventually they became friends. (She really likes the dog and goes up to him all the time now.) The only one of my cats that liked her from the start was Betty, who had brain damage and was very slow but loved everybody. She used to go up to Ninja and clean her and sit next to her on some chairs I had under the tree near the back fence. Betty's two brothers eventually came up and would sit next to her too and that's how they stopped attacking her and chasing her away all the time, because Betty accepted her. Just after we officially adopted Ninja, Betty passed away. Lose one and another takes its place.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks *jen_sparro*!  He knows he's gorgeous believe me lol he's a very arrogant furry man  *Necromancer*, your girlie reminds me of Spotsy just with a darker coat!  Very similar ginger markings


----------



## Tigistylist

Taking a snoozzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Tigistylist

She also likes to sleep with my RM Wine MAM!


----------



## Tigistylist

This is my boy Fuzzy Wuzzy! I just adore him.


----------



## aaallabama

Necromancer said:


> ^ Haha.
> She used to jump my back fence but my cats and dog used to chase her away. I started leaving food out overnight for her under a tree at the rear of my yard and it was always gone in the morning. She started hanging around more and more. I trained my dog to be friendly towards her and I'd sit under a tree and feed them both chunks of meat alternatively...one for her, one for the dog, and eventually they became friends. (She really likes the dog and goes up to him all the time now.) The only one of my cats that liked her from the start was Betty, who had brain damage and was very slow but loved everybody. She used to go up to Ninja and clean her and sit next to her on some chairs I had under the tree near the back fence. Betty's two brothers eventually came up and would sit next to her too and that's how they stopped attacking her and chasing her away all the time, because Betty accepted her. Just after we officially adopted Ninja, Betty passed away. Lose one and another takes its place.


*
^^ awe, such a sweet story*


----------



## stacmck

Necromancer said:


> I finally got a pic of our most recently adopted kitty, who was a stray for a few months before we caught her in December and took her to the vet to get fixed and vaccinated etc. She is now officially ours, according to her microchip details.
> We called her Ninja because she looks like she's wearing a mask with just her eyes poking out...just like this :ninja:
> It's not a particularly good pic of her face markings, but it's the best I could do. She's still very skittish and won't stay still long enough for me to take a good pic.



Love her name!


----------



## thimp

Necromancer said:


> ^ Haha.
> She used to jump my back fence but my cats and dog used to chase her away. I started leaving food out overnight for her under a tree at the rear of my yard and it was always gone in the morning. She started hanging around more and more. I trained my dog to be friendly towards her and I'd sit under a tree and feed them both chunks of meat alternatively...one for her, one for the dog, and eventually they became friends. (She really likes the dog and goes up to him all the time now.) The only one of my cats that liked her from the start was Betty, who had brain damage and was very slow but loved everybody. She used to go up to Ninja and clean her and sit next to her on some chairs I had under the tree near the back fence. Betty's two brothers eventually came up and would sit next to her too and that's how they stopped attacking her and chasing her away all the time, because Betty accepted her. Just after we officially adopted Ninja, Betty passed away. Lose one and another takes its place.



*Necromancer*, lovely story! I'm so glad Ninja is doing well in her new home. You are such a wonderful mother.


----------



## juneping

Tigistylist said:


> Taking a snoozzzzzzzzzzz!



i can hardly get my sasha to sit like this....so cute


----------



## stacmck

My pretty boy has been giving me so many photo ops lately.

Time to do the laundry!


----------



## magen06

Piglet yakking away while stealing my seat:::





The phone rang and she was trying to figure out what the heck was going on :::


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> I finally got a pic of our most recently adopted kitty, who was a stray for a few months before we caught her in December and took her to the vet to get fixed and vaccinated etc. She is now officially ours, according to her microchip details.
> We called her Ninja because she looks like she's wearing a mask with just her eyes poking out...just like this :ninja:
> It's not a particularly good pic of her face markings, but it's the best I could do. She's still very skittish and won't stay still long enough for me to take a good pic.



Totally dig that name!
Love the colors on her too!


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> It's blur but I had to take the photo before he moved!!
> I got up to get a drink and when I got back Boris stole my bean bag..!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him sitting all crossed legged! lol



Cool pics!
Love Boris!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Storm sitting nice bc he knew he was getting treats



Awww... such a properly behaved gentleman.


----------



## lolitakali

Tigistylist said:


> Taking a snoozzzzzzzzzzz!



I love this one... wishes Pepper does that too... so cute like Garfield watching the TV (except he's orange).


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> My pretty boy has been giving me so many photo ops lately.
> 
> Time to do the laundry!



Awwww... time for a kitty carwash? Lol!


----------



## lolitakali

magen06 said:


> Piglet yakking away while stealing my seat:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phone rang and she was trying to figure out what the heck was going on :::



Love the middle pic.... o cute one.


----------



## Lady Stardust

lolitakali said:


> Awww... such a properly behaved gentleman.


  Ha!  when food's coming yes   I think it's funny how many peoples' kitties sit by their laptops.  Spots hates my laptop too bc it takes away from her having all the attention lol


----------



## Necromancer

Look at all those lovely kitties. I love 'em all.


----------



## magen06

lolitakali said:


> Love the middle pic.... o cute one.


 Thanks!  When my mom later checked the messages, she was sniffing it again trying to figure out where the voice was coming from


----------



## juneping

her hands are so neat right in front...
her cheeks are so fat and cute....


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww.. she loves that scratch box doesn't she? She's got "lucky face" like me!! lol I was shopping one day and passed this jewelry store and the chinese lady who worked there randomly said wow.. you've got such a lucky face! whilst cupping her cheeks... I was like...  gee... thanks lady.. hahaha


----------



## missD

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww is Sasha getting chunkers?


----------



## magen06

juneping said:


> her hands are so neat right in front...
> her cheeks are so fat and cute....


 Ohhh Sasha is so adorable.  I love the paws being all nice and neat!  I call that sitting regal.


----------



## Necromancer

*juneping*, the pics of your girl are wonderful.


----------



## jen_sparro

Please excuse my picture overload here :shame:
Alf loves my wardrobe, particularly my shoes lol:







This is Alfie with his good buddy Tigerlily, the first cat Lily actually likes


----------



## magen06

^^^ Awe look at that tail!!  Love it!


----------



## Necromancer

^ That Alfie of yours is just too cute for words. I love how in the last pic, it looks like they're waiting for you to  share and give them a treat.


----------



## jen_sparro

^They were looking at my brother who was eating icecream... they both love vanilla. Spoilt things


----------



## juneping

missD - i am not sure...i think it's the angle that made her cheeks look even bigger...hahaha...


----------



## lolitakali

juneping said:


> her hands are so neat right in front...
> her cheeks are so fat and cute....



Awww... I love her puffy cheeks, soooo cute!


----------



## lolitakali

jen_sparro said:


> Please excuse my picture overload here :shame:
> Alf loves my wardrobe, particularly my shoes lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Alfie with his good buddy Tigerlily, the first cat Lily actually likes



Wow, Alfie is really growing... I love his "tigereyes" of golden honey, just beautiful.


----------



## stacmck

Alfie is getting so big!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Alfie is so beautiful!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I heard some rustling behind the couch and Boris frantically looking around the living room... so I went to see what's going on!

Turns out they are playing hide and seek! Fatty decided to hide in my LV paper bag! lol






"I found you mama!!" 
"OH darn!"


----------



## miyale30

juneping said:


> her hands are so neat right in front...
> her cheeks are so fat and cute....



Sasha is adorable!


----------



## jen_sparro

Lisa is that an old LV paper bag or did you purchase something new 
Your kitties are so sweet the way they play with each other... Alf has failed so far to win Baby over, everytime he taps her on her rear end to play she turns round and beats him up (though she never uses her claws).


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Heheh.. I bought the legendary trunks book 

I think the fact that they're mother and son helps with the playing.. like siblings as well I guess! Bisou is very rough with him though... They'll be cuddling one minute and the next they bite and kick each others head/armpit till one surrenders and stops lol so naturally when he plays with us, it's biteys and claws! 

When SO got Muffin, his two cats were the same. He would always want to play with them and he'll wait on the armrest of the couch.. jump down on one of them as they walk past and they run a million miles an hr away from him! hahah Now, they just tolerate him.... he's more interested in moths and mice now anyway haha


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh Alfie does the same thing as Muffin, you should hear the growling and noises Baby makes... you would think he was doing something terrible to her 

Nighttime when they're both in is very noisy, Tigerlily tries to break up their fights and protect Alf (she hates Baby), Toby (our old man dog) tells Lily off for getting involved... our house is an asylum


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww... Tigerlily is such a sweet heart! I wonder why Baby is so reeow towards Alfie! Who could resists a cutie like that!


----------



## jen_sparro

I think it's because Baby came from a one cat one person household, she took the dogs quite well but when I brought Alfie, no way. I think she'll get used to him eventually, but she'll never like him... her owner should've called her Diva or something beginning with a B  
We've only had her for a year, so I suppose she's still adjusting.


----------



## thimp

Lil Dude on my desk hutch as I am playing Sims 3.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Hehe our older cat likes to watch me playing the sims 2 (I'm a loyalist to the Sims 2 ). I just can't get into the Sims 3... something about their faces that annoys me.


----------



## thimp

^^I know what you mean! I think the Sims 3 faces are wacky and ugly compare to Sims 2. But I play both games, Sims 2 and 3. I'm a big Sims fan.


----------



## jen_sparro

Nice to meet another sims fan! My youngest sister is crazy about the sims 3 whereas my other sis and I are all the way sims 2 
So as not to go OT... too much, here is Alf using poor Toby as his day-bed:


----------



## Lady Stardust

thimp said:


> ^^I know what you mean! I think the Sims 3 faces are wacky and ugly compare to Sims 2. But I play both games, Sims 2 and 3. I'm a big Sims fan.


  I was just talking about this with someone last night! lol So off topic but all the Sims3 graphics are kind of Beta-y in my opinion, but I mostly play with downloaded stuff anyway and that looks better.  I love all that you can do in it though compared to 2, I am loving Late Night!  I'm another long time fan, I got 1 when that first came out like 10+ years ago.  I feel old lol

And on topic, here's the babies getting treats.  Have to do everything in twos bc otherwise they'll get jealous lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love all the new pics..


----------



## jeshika

Saw this little sweetie looking for a home when I went to visit the Petco at 31st and 2nd in NYC. 

Kacie


----------



## Michele26

*jes*, she's so pretty. Looks like she has black eyeliner on. 

I don't think I'd be able to pass her up.


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> *jes*, she's so pretty. Looks like she has black eyeliner on.
> 
> I don't think I'd be able to pass her up.



i know right! i was thinking of fostering her for a couple weeks but i don't think i'll be able to give her up! she looks like Bibi but with a couple tabby patches. she's been at the shelter since 2009. :cry: i hope she finds a home soon... i will go over to visit and maybe bring her some treats if i'm allowed to give her some.


----------



## Necromancer

I'm lovin' all the latest pics.
*jes*, Kacie looks adorable. I hope she finds a good home soon.


----------



## stacmck

Jen, you're killing me with all these pictures of Alfie. I want another kitten  Since my "kitten" is now almost 12 lbs


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> i know right! i was thinking of fostering her for a couple weeks but i don't think i'll be able to give her up! she looks like Bibi but with a couple tabby patches. she's been at the shelter since 2009. :cry: i hope she finds a home soon... i will go over to visit and maybe bring her some treats if i'm allowed to give her some.



oh she's been there for that long....i hope someone will give her a home soon.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww *Jeshika*.. She's gorgeous...  I try to stay away from looking at the cats whenever I go to the Cat Haven.... I get so happy seeing them but very sad when I leave and can't take them with me!


----------



## Shopaholicmania

jen_sparro said:


> Nice to meet another sims fan! My youngest sister is crazy about the sims 3 whereas my other sis and I are all the way sims 2
> So as not to go OT... too much, here is Alf using poor Toby as his day-bed:


 
Ha...they looked so sweet together. Must b comfortable on top there 



jeshika said:


> Saw this little sweetie looking for a home when I went to visit the Petco at 31st and 2nd in NYC.


 
WOW....she's so pretty and full of character!! Like the special black patch above the eye. She doesn't look like she has gotten into a fight before.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, poor Kacie. That is a very long time to be stuck in a cage. 

Toby and Alfie are adorable together.


----------



## juneping

my experience with cats stay in cage too long is they tend to like cats more than people....so she'll be easier to go into multi-cat household. the cat is just few blocks away from where i work....but i just can't take another cat. my apt is too small and sasha is not cat friendly....


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love how Spotsy's sitting here lol.  Little lady pose.  She moved her head though, she always moves in pictures!


----------



## Necromancer

^ She's pretty.


----------



## jen_sparro

Lady Stardust said:


> I was just talking about this with someone last night! lol So off topic but all the Sims3 graphics are kind of Beta-y in my opinion, but I mostly play with downloaded stuff anyway and that looks better.  I love all that you can do in it though compared to 2, I am loving Late Night!  I'm another long time fan, I got 1 when that first came out like 10+ years ago.  I feel old lol



I must have been about 10 when the sims 1 came out... I beta-tested the sims 2 for mac version (I may have altered my age back then so I would be eligible *shifty* ). I'm such a nerd at heart :shame: 
Alf is still learning that his tail is actually attached to him... he does the whole dog thing and chases his tail, bites it, then realises it hurts, stops, but then starts again  He spends way too much time with Lily and Toby...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Storm is 12 and still chases his tail lol


----------



## NagaJolokia

lisalovesshoes said:


> I heard some rustling behind the couch and Boris frantically looking around the living room... so I went to see what's going on!
> 
> Turns out they are playing hide and seek! Fatty decided to hide in my LV paper bag! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I found you mama!!"
> "OH darn!"



Omg. Adorable-looking cats acting adorable with one another.


----------



## Necromancer

Meet one of my cats, Polly. (We called her Polly because she's polychromatic) 
I go away for 5 minutes to make a pot of tea and this is what happens:







This is Polly now. At least I can type this post:


----------



## thimp

^^ Awwww, Polly is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Awww!! I don't know what it is about kitties and keyboards, they love them lol.  Spotsy's a seat stealer, I swear I can get up for 5 seconds and she'll take my seat every time


----------



## Necromancer

^ I know, what is it with cats and keyboards? I think it's all part of their plot to take over the world...one computer at a time.
Another one of my cats, Spunky Jackson, is a seat stealer. He's up on my seat in a matter of seconds.


----------



## juneping

Lady Stardust said:


> Awww!! I* don't know what it is about kitties and keyboards, they love them lol*.  Spotsy's a seat stealer, I swear I can get up for 5 seconds and she'll take my seat every time



yeah...i guess they like the texture?? i always discourage sasha to walk around my key board...boy once she just walked on them and sat there.....exactly what i didn't want her to do....


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I think they just want to be where we are...

Like those simon's cat animations... hehe

http://www.youtube.com/user/simonscat#p/u/6/uOHvZjiDANg

http://www.youtube.com/user/simonscat#p/u/9/s13dLaTI


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Kitties are going through a destructive phase... everything they play with either tears or breaks... I have these cat nip balls with feather attached and they would both sit there and pull them out!!! They still chase the balls after but no more feathers! lol


----------



## jen_sparro

^Hehe *Lisa*, Alf destroyed his fur mouse the first day he got it, now it is just a plastic shell that rattles (he loves it still)... 
*Lou*, your Polly is such a sweetie, I couldn't bear to move her if she was on my keyboard  How old is she if I may ask? She looks so young!
*Lady Stardust*, Spotsy is looking very comfortable there  Such a cutie!


----------



## Necromancer

^ *checks her vaccination card* 
*Jen*, Polly's 2. She was dumped in our yard on 16/1/09. We took her to the vet on the 17/1/09 and the card notes she was 7 weeks old, which surprised me because I thought she looked about 5 weeks old. She's a little cat. All my girls are tiny. The boys are all fat bastards.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Necromancer said:


> All my girls are tiny. The boys are all fat bastards.


  Spots was tiny when we got her...:shame:  It's all my grandma's fault!  She's such a pushover, Storm cries and she feeds him every single time and Spots has to eat when brother eats of course so she got chubby wubb wubbs.  She's still short though, she's built small


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Yeah... Bisou was tiny when we got her too! Then she decided her role model was Garfield... 

Boris is now a tiny bit longer than her... I think he might be a biggen!


----------



## jen_sparro

I can't understand people dumping animals! These are your pets people, ever heard of responsibility  So glad she landed in your backyard at least. She looks so kitten-like, just adorable! 
Alf is gaining weight pretty quickly, whereas Baby has lost a bit of weight, we have to put Alf away when Baby comes inside to eat. Otherwise, he sits about a metre away from her and watches her eat, which freaks her out... I feel quite bad for her as I can feel her hip bones  I wish she would just get over him and eat. What is it with boys coming in and imprinting themselves all over the place  It doesn't help that she's such a fussy eater either... finding food she likes is a nightmare!

I think Baby will always be physically larger than Alfie, Turkish Vans are big cats lol. She's easily 1m or longer. But she's terrified of Alf. It's a bit like Peppi Le Peu (anyone know the skunk and cat cartoon?), she has no interest in him.


----------



## Necromancer

Here's my biggest boy, Yeager. (He's named after pilot Chuck Yeager who broke the sound barrier). 
This is Yeager when we first adopted him. He was dumped over the fence in a box with his brother Mawson (named after Antarctic explorer and local boy Douglas Mawson) and his recently departed sister Betty (R.I.P.).

















Yeager all grown up. His nickname is Yeagi Bear, and he loves kisses and cuddles.


----------



## Necromancer

Geez, looking at those before pics, it's hard to believe Yeager was ever that tiny. :greengrin:


----------



## Lady Stardust

What a pretty boy!!  *jen_sparro*, I totally agree with you about the animals and responsibility.  When we had Juliette (my guinea pig before Charlotte) and found out she was nasty (she was just flat out mean and a non-participant, no way around it) my mom wanted to give her to a friend.  But I wouldn't let her bc that's not right, I picked her and even though she was mean, she was mine and I wouldn't just give up on her


----------



## jen_sparro

^
He is the George Clooney of cats to me! *Lou* I am completely jealous, you have such a handsome man! Can he give Alfie some tips on how to get that big and fluffy 
Alfie is very much a one person cat... he's lovely with me, snuggles and sleeps up in my face but he's quite mean to my youngest sister (bites her legs/feet constantly), and he doesn't like being held for a long time unless he's held like a baby. I think it's just a hierarchy thing... poor Em is a bit of a pushover.


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *jen* and *Lady Stardust*. Yeager's a very sweet boy. He and the dog are best mates and he gets on well with all the other cats. He loves everyone.
*Jen*, your Alfie will be a stunner - heck, he is already. Yeah, I have a cat that behaves similarly. Mia's a b!tch of a cat to everyone else but me. (I may post some pics of her later. She's a tiny cat but boy does she have some cattitude.)


----------



## Necromancer

BTW, that last pic of Yeager was taken when I was in bed with three broken ribs. His fat arse lying all over me and wanting cuddles wasn't really helping.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww... Yeager is such a gorgeous boy!!!! 

I have a big soft spot of ginger kitties... Be careful Jen and Necro.. I might come kidnap your boys!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Hehe cats tend to be terribly selfish  
I just caught Alf 'bathing' Toby (he is about to have his bath anyway), poor Toby puts up with Alf so well. Had to film it 
http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae276/Jen9021/?action=view&current=MOV01595.mp4


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehehe. 
It's funny you say that about ginger cats, *lisa*, coz I am exactly the same. I just love them. Well, I love all types of cats, but ginger ones are just a little more special to me.


----------



## br00kelynx

I look at this thread everyday and I don't think I've ever posted my cat Bailey? (or maybe I have)

Here she is when we found her at two weeks (she had poop on her tail and foot, that's why it's all wet  )






and here she is now lol


----------



## jen_sparro

^Aww what a cutie! She's grown so much


----------



## Necromancer

OMG, *brookelynx*, she was soooo tiny when you found her. She looks so healthy now...and computer savvy too I see.


----------



## br00kelynx

jen_sparro said:


> ^Aww what a cutie! She's grown so much



Thanks! I know I always laugh at these comparison pics.


----------



## br00kelynx

Necromancer said:


> OMG, *brookelynx*, she was soooo tiny when you found her. She looks so healthy now...and computer savvy too I see.



haha she learns from her mommy


----------



## br00kelynx

Necromancer said:


> Here's my biggest boy, Yeager. (He's named after pilot Chuck Yeager who broke the sound barrier).
> This is Yeager when we first adopted him. He was dumped over the fence in a box with his brother Mawson (named after Antarctic explorer and local boy Douglas Mawson) and his recently departed sister Betty (R.I.P.).



I just want to cuddle him! I looove big cats!!


----------



## Necromancer

You should post that other pic of her here, I love it. (The one in your Bambi thread)


----------



## Lady Stardust

More keyboards! lol  *br00kelynx*, your girlie's adorable


----------



## br00kelynx

here's some of the funny ways Bailey has slept/layed throughout her life lol


----------



## br00kelynx

oops next time I should figure out how to upload them differently so they don't take up so much space. sorry guys!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hehehehe Bailey is sooo cute!!! 

You can resize them in photo bucket.. like put your cursor over the top of the picture and click the resize thingo!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Bailey's a cutie. I love her pics.


----------



## magen06

Haha Bailey's laying/sleeping positions make my cat look boring!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I love Bailey's black paw pads


----------



## NagaJolokia

br00kelynx said:


> here's some of the funny ways Bailey has slept/layed throughout her life lol


 
Amazing-looking cat and some of the best poses ever!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Necromancer said:


> Here's my biggest boy, Yeager. (He's named after pilot Chuck Yeager who broke the sound barrier).
> This is Yeager when we first adopted him. He was dumped over the fence in a box with his brother Mawson (named after Antarctic explorer and local boy Douglas Mawson) and his recently departed sister Betty (R.I.P.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeager all grown up. His nickname is Yeagi Bear, and he loves kisses and cuddles.


 
So stunning! Very unusual case here too... he's one of the few cats I've seen that are as pretty as a kitten as they are as an adult. (I think adult cats are generally cuter than when they were kittens.)


----------



## juneping

can Bailey get any cuter.......and she knows how to post...


----------



## Michele26

Just catching up here on the last several pages. 

This is one of my favorite threads.  Thanks ladies for sharing pics of your babies. 

I love cats....dogs too though.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's my little dumpling Spots helping Mommy do her hair (getting in my way and drinking out of the sink faucet  )


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ Bailey's poses..what a cutie!


----------



## juneping

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's my little dumpling Spots helping Mommy do her hair (getting in my way and drinking out of the sink faucet  )



every morning or when i was cooking during weekends....my cat would also be in the way and making sad eyes.....
sigh...i was just trying to play with her 2 minutes ago...and she ran away and now i had to rush and she's looking me w/ those sad sad eyes...


----------



## NagaJolokia

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's my little dumpling Spots helping Mommy do her hair (getting in my way and drinking out of the sink faucet  )



I would have loved to see that in action. Adorable!


----------



## Sabine

This is my favorite topic. Love all the kitties


----------



## Necromancer

Hehehe, Spots just happens to want to drink out of the sink at the same time. Cats iz weird.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's my little dumpling Spots helping Mommy do her hair (getting in my way and drinking out of the sink faucet  )




My previous kitty Bobby (RIP) use to always do that with the tub faucet..and when we'd catch him in the act he had little water droplets on his whiskers...yet he hated when I bathed him!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehe. Cats are funny aren't they? Mine will sit out in the rain but heaven forbid if I ever accidentally wet them if I'm hosing the garden, they tear off like they've been hit with acid.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots always drinks from our faucets she loves it lol.  She also LOVES to lick the sides of the bathtub, she is so weird.  This is all just more evidence to my theory that she's secretly a changeling


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lol.... Muffin drinks out of the taps! If it's not dripping he'll meow until we turn it on! Boris sits next to me while I shower and gets drenched! He licks the floor when I'm done... then hops out when I'm drying off, licks and rubs along on my legs... what a helpfull kitty I have helping me dry off! LOL


----------



## jeshika

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots always drinks from our faucets she loves it lol.  *She also LOVES to lick the sides of the bathtub*, she is so weird.  This is all just more evidence to my theory that she's secretly a changeling



Bibi does that too. I don't quite understand why. Silly kitty.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Update on their new fav toy at the moment.... the LV paper bag...

Boris finally figured out that he too could be in the bag..... lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol!  I love their expressions.  "Mommy we like it in the bag!"


----------



## lisalovesshoes

hahah yeah.. "can we keep it pleeeease??"

Notice how the hole is alot bigger now... Bisou tried to enter the bag from it! Her belly was too big so she got stuck and forced herself in until it tore....


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Ha!  I know about that.  Spotsy's belly's like a big round puff I always tell her "someone's got a full belly, but there's food in there not babies" (since she was pregnant when we first got her) and she just looks at me w this "Yeah mama lots of foods!" face lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww... I think Bisou knows that she's gained weight.. cos she used to love belly rubs and would roll around so my hand would get the spots she wants rubbed... now everytime I touch it she kicks or moves away haha I still love tickling it though!!


----------



## Necromancer

lisalovesshoes said:


> Update on their new fav toy at the moment.... the LV paper bag...
> 
> Boris finally figured out that he too could be in the bag..... lol


 
Haha, I love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> ^ Hehe. Cats are funny aren't they? Mine will sit out in the rain but heaven forbid if I ever accidentally wet them if I'm hosing the garden, they tear off like they've been hit with acid.




Lol, that's hilarious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisalovesshoes said:


> Update on their new fav toy at the moment.... the LV paper bag...
> 
> Boris finally figured out that he too could be in the bag..... lol



Too cute!!


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh *Lisa* and *Lady Stardust* your kitties are such characters! 
Baby demands we fill the sink with about an inch of water for her to drink. She'll sit there and give us a 'hello, I'm waiting!' look until we do. 
She kept me awake until about 3am last night... I almost killed her 
Anyone want a needy over-indulged Turkish Van? 

And on a side note- does anyone else's cat pant (like dog pant)? Alfie pants when he's been running around like a crazy thing... not sure if I should mention it to our vet?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hmmmmm, my Stanley has never done that..but my previous kitty did that once..and he seemed to be okay..as long as Alfie doesn't just pant for no real reason I think he's fine...he was after all running around prior.


----------



## Lady Stardust

"I am so sleepy and warm!"  Precious little puddin pop lol


----------



## qiuqiuimg

My babies.


----------



## qiuqiuimg




----------



## New-New

jen_sparro said:


> Oh *Lisa* and *Lady Stardust* your kitties are such characters!
> *Baby demands we fill the sink with about an inch of water for her to drink. She'll sit there and give us a 'hello, I'm waiting!' look until we do. *
> She kept me awake until about 3am last night... I almost killed her
> Anyone want a needy over-indulged Turkish Van?
> 
> And on a side note- does anyone else's cat pant (like dog pant)? Alfie pants when he's been running around like a crazy thing... not sure if I should mention it to our vet?



my cat makes me leave the sink dripping for her to drink. 

she also pants like a dog but only when where riding in the car. its strange.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Spots used to pant.  She did it when she was in labor and after the babies were born and we took them out for play time, I think they were like cat panic attacks seriously.  She'd get so nervous when the babies were all out learning to walk etc she'd start doing that


----------



## Necromancer

*qiu*, your cats are adorable, and your pics are fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thimp

*qiuqiuimg*, you take beautiful photos! And your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Michele26

*qiuqiuimg*, beautiful pictures and babies.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I got my big school book order in this week and Storm is having a grand old time with the box lol


----------



## juneping

qiuqiuimg said:


>


amazing pictures...thanks for sharing.


----------



## stacmck

Qiu, your cats are gorgeous!

Middy will pant when he's playing hard...it's normal if they're running/exercising a lot.


----------



## Necromancer

Lady Stardust said:


> I got my big school book order in this week and Storm is having a grand old time with the box lol


 

Ha, cats and boxes. We bought a new vacuum cleaner and after we unpacked it, there was the battle for box supremacy, as per usual. I'm keeping the box in the dining room for a little longer because they all love getting in there at some point in the day.


----------



## stacmck

My pretty boy (who was also sitting in a box when I took this picture )


----------



## Necromancer

^ It's Middy, right? He looks awfully comfortable in there.


----------



## Billyfulness182

^^^ He is sooooo handsome!!!


----------



## Billyfulness182

This is my fatty cat, Tittles! He is prob the fattest cat in the world but I love every inch of him!!!
This is only 1 out of 7. I will have to post pics of all my other baby boys and girl later...


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehe, Tiddles is a big boy, but he's a cutie. I look forward to seeing pics of the rest of your kitties.


----------



## lolitakali

OMG... I've only missed a couple o' days and is that how many pics I've missed???  Ooooh I just adore all you cuties kitties.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> I love how Spotsy's sitting here lol. Little lady pose. She moved her head though, she always moves in pictures!



First up!
Spotsy!!!
She must be loving the shineys.


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> Here's my biggest boy, Yeager. (He's named after pilot Chuck Yeager who broke the sound barrier).
> This is Yeager when we first adopted him. He was dumped over the fence in a box with his brother Mawson (named after Antarctic explorer and local boy Douglas Mawson) and his recently departed sister Betty (R.I.P.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeager all grown up. His nickname is Yeagi Bear, and he loves kisses and cuddles.



Necro,
Your cuties are all TDF!!!
Love Polly in her sleepy pos. and Yeager OMG... what absolutely a gorgeous boy! Look at his 4th pic when he is all grown up, I love love his eye color in combo with his coat... wow!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks for saying that.


----------



## lolitakali

br00kelynx said:


> I look at this thread everyday and I don't think I've ever posted my cat Bailey? (or maybe I have)
> 
> Here she is when we found her at two weeks (she had poop on her tail and foot, that's why it's all wet  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is now lol



Awww love Bailey all tiney and when all grown up.
And also plus all the rest of the pics that follows in all different poses... so cute!


----------



## lolitakali

lisalovesshoes said:


> Update on their new fav toy at the moment.... the LV paper bag...
> 
> Boris finally figured out that he too could be in the bag..... lol



Ooops... z cat got z bag (not the tongue)... lol... love em' pics.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> "I am so sleepy and warm!"  Precious little puddin pop lol



Pawww!!!


----------



## lolitakali

qiuqiuimg said:


>



Enjoying all the pics.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> My pretty boy (who was also sitting in a box when I took this picture )



Awwww... it says, "I'm totally spoiled rotten... wink! wink!" Too cute!


----------



## lolitakali

Billyfulness182 said:


> This is my fatty cat, Tittles! He is prob the fattest cat in the world but I love every inch of him!!!
> This is only 1 out of 7. I will have to post pics of all my other baby boys and girl later...



Tittles is too cute!


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> ^ Thanks for saying that.


Very welcome, you do have beauts for all your babies and you know it!
Keep them awesome pics coming!


----------



## lolitakali

I think I want me another kitty...


----------



## Billyfulness182

This is Tittles' actual brother, Travisy Patches!!! He's my fluffy little (well not so little) monster!  I have soooo many pictures of him because he LOVES his picture taken!!


----------



## Billyfulness182

and a few more... (I couldn't help myself)


----------



## Billyfulness182

I will hope to get pictures of the rest of my babies up in a couple days...


----------



## Billyfulness182

Necromancer said:


> ^ Hehe, Tiddles is a big boy, but he's a cutie. I look forward to seeing pics of the rest of your kitties.


Thanks!!!  He weighs more than my Eskimo Spitz dog!!! Tittles is about the same exact size as him too!!!


----------



## Billyfulness182

lolitakali said:


> Tittles is too cute!


Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Oops, his name is Tittles. I wrote Tiddles. 
Wow, both brothers look like lovely big boys. How did he get the name Travisy Patches? Fab pics of him, BTW.


----------



## Necromancer

Here's my Hunka Chunka Purring Love, Yeager, asleep on my lap while I was watching TV:






Here's Yeager with his brother Mawson:





And Mawson with their recently departed sister, Betty:


----------



## Billyfulness182

Necromancer said:


> ^ Oops, his name is Tittles. I wrote Tiddles.
> Wow, both brothers look like lovely big boys. How did he get the name Travisy Patches? Fab pics of him, BTW.


 LOL it's totally fine! His names sounds like Tiddles anyways, LOL! Well, when Travisy was a baby, I wanted to call him Travis because of Travis Barker from the band Blink-182. Travis Barker has soooooo many tattoos and since Travisy had soooo many different patches of colors, to me it kinda reminded me of tattoos. Well my mom hated that name and wanted to call him Patches. So we fought about it and we came to a compromise: Travisy Patches!!! All my cats have really weird names, as you already know! LOL!  I think that with more different names it makes the cats even more unique than they already are!

OMG I am soooo sorry for the loss of Betty!!! All your cats are beautiful! Such cute pictures!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Billyfulness182 said:


> This is Tittles' actual brother, Travisy Patches!!! He's my fluffy little (well not so little) monster!  I have soooo many pictures of him because he LOVES his picture taken!!



Awww another cutie pie... love that 3rd & last pic.


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> Here's my Hunka Chunka Purring Love, Yeager, asleep on my lap while I was watching TV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Yeager with his brother Mawson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mawson with their recently departed sister, Betty:



Awwww... more Yeager and Mawson is so cute too!

Was just showing my DH Yeager's pic for your previous Yeager post when he's a kitten and DH also fall in love with that very pic of Yeager that I love.... the one ("yeagerphonewallpaper") that showed his absinthe green eyes paired with his coat coloring...  think I'm recruiting him to be my "son-in-law" for my Peppergal, lol!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Please thank you hubby for the compliment about Yeager. 
That pic of Yeager is the wallpaper on my phone, hence yeagerphonewallpaper. 
All my cats are desexed (spayed/neutered), but I'm sure he'll love your Peppergal in a purely platonic way.  Yeager loves everyone. You should see him with my dog, they're best mates and are always together and when they clean each other, it's hysterical.


----------



## Necromancer

Billyfulness182 said:


> OMG I am soooo sorry for the loss of Betty!!! All your cats are beautiful! Such cute pictures!!!


 
Thank you. Betty passed away (we euthanised her) just before Xmas. I miss her a lot. She was always one for cuddles and it's not the same around here without her. She was brain damaged and off with the fairies most of the time (we called it Bettyworld), but she was such a sweet, gentle and loving animal. Her brothers missed her. I swear I wasn't imagining it, but Mawson sulked for days.
I love how Travisy Patches got his name. I love hearing the stories behind their names. Our tortie cat Polly got her name from a friend of mine who said she's polychromatic so call her Polly, and we did. She's one cheeky monkey though. I've heard torties often are.


----------



## Necromancer

This is Spunky Jackson. He's had health problems these past two years and has cost us a fortune (about $10K all up), but he's worth it. He's such a sweet and funny cat. He likes to have conversations with us - he chats, we chat back and he replies. He always likes to have the last word.

















And one more of Yeager


----------



## bnjj

My two having a lazy Sunday afternoon:


----------



## kiki119

Hayden wanted to say hi to everyone... but he is too sleepy...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Everyone's kitties are so cute!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Kiki*, Hayden is too cute!!!

*Necro*, your boys are so handsome!!!

*bnjj*, awww... they look so comfy and cuddly!


----------



## NagaJolokia

OMFG, I need a kitty now! Just an overload of cuteness!


----------



## Necromancer

*kiki*, I just wanna kiss Hayden's little nose.
*bnjj*, your two are cuties. They look nice and comfy there.


----------



## Billyfulness182

OMG everyone's cats are beautiful!!! Such cuties!


----------



## Necromancer

^ This thread is like cute kitty overload, isn't it? :greengrin:


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Stadium seating! Sorry it's blurry, they moved as soon as I'd taken this


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehehe, look at them. How cute are they? What are their names?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Thank you  It's pretty embarrassing but they're called Mummy and Baby! We spent too long trying to think of names and they stuck 

Mummy is at the front in the pic


----------



## mymeimei02

Beautiful fur babies everyone  here is my Stitch sitting nicely like a good boy. I take what I can get usually he is all over the place but I still love my little bugger


----------



## Sweetpea83

Adorable pics you guys!


----------



## kiki119

awww.. everyone's furbabies melted my heart!!!

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY from Hayden and I!


----------



## juneping

aw....so many new pics.....love them all


----------



## Lush Life

Aww . . . look at all these handsome boys and pretty, pretty princesses!  I can't wait to get home and hug my two little snookums! (After I hug DH of course --it is V-Day).


----------



## mothbeast

Here's my naughty boy napping in my bag bin.


----------



## juneping

^^

sasha likes my closet.....i wanted to take pic of her but i could never see her...she's hidden in my clothes...


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast said:


> Here's my naughty boy napping in my bag bin.



What a cute picture!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mothbeast*, what an expression on your boy's face! lol  "yeah, I'm on your stuff...you got a problem?" lol adorable


----------



## lolitakali

Awww... I love all z kitties pics... 
and wishing everyone here and their cuties a very happy valentine's day, from Pepperpaw too!


----------



## lolitakali

Necromancer said:


> ^ Please thank you hubby for the compliment about Yeager.
> That pic of Yeager is the wallpaper on my phone, hence yeagerphonewallpaper.
> All my cats are desexed (spayed/neutered), but I'm sure he'll love your Peppergal in a purely platonic way.  Yeager loves everyone. You should see him with my dog, they're best mates and are always together and when they clean each other, it's hysterical.



I just love Yeager... and a very happi Valentine's to all your lovies!

Pepper is spayed too, but DH loves her so much that he said she should be "unspayed" and have at least one litter of kittens (says she has great genetics)... lol, but we both know that is not possible.


----------



## ReisKitty

Harvey! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## Necromancer

^ Awww, he's adorable. They're so cute when they sleep, aren't they? I always wanna smooch them.


----------



## Necromancer

Stitch is a cutie.
*mothbeast*, I love your cat napping in your bag bin.


----------



## New-New

juneping said:


> ^^
> 
> sasha likes my closet.....i wanted to take pic of her but i could never see her...she's hidden in my clothes...


same here. my cat's a beast at hiding within the solid 2 foot layer of clothes on the floor in my closet.


----------



## bnjj

Thanks all.

Everyone's pics are great.  Keep them coming!


----------



## jen_sparro

lolitakali said:


> I just love Yeager... and a very happi Valentine's to all your lovies!
> Pepper is spayed too, but DH loves her so much that he said she should be "unspayed" and have at least one litter of kittens (says she has great genetics)... lol, but we both know that is not possible.



There's always cloning  my family jokes we are going to clone our labrador... Toby is the perfect first pet, apart from his epilepsy.


----------



## thimp

More sleeping pictures of my Toonie Bell, and my eldest, Rambo.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Cat nappin'. Cute pics of cute kitties, *thimp*.


----------



## Necromancer

jen_sparro said:


> There's always cloning  my family jokes we are going to clone our labrador... Toby is the perfect first pet, apart from his epilepsy.


 

He has epilepsy? Does Toby have teizures often? Do you know the signs when he's about to have one? I've heard that some of those seizure response dogs can sense an impending seizure. Actually, I wonder if Toby can sense his seizures.
(BTW, I know next to nothing about epilepsy and seizures, so they may very well be stupid questions.)


----------



## jen_sparro

^It's quite common in labradors, he had his first seizure when he was about 3yrs old in front of our babysitter (my parents were at work, us kids at school). He's been on an anti-epileptic (phenobarbitone) since then as he started having 2-3 seizures a week, which was dangerous. We suspect his father had it as he died when he was 5yrs old from a 'brain tumor'... not common in labs. 

I've been very lucky in that in the 12yrs we've had him I've only ever seen him fit once. He tends to stiffen up and want to go outside, then he just drops where he's standing and shakes, defacates/urinates and froths for about 1min (pretty long). After he stands up and is very disoriented for about 10mins. At that point after the seizure ends we keep him separate from us and the other animals as he did once chase my brother after a fit. I don't think he realises what has happened, but I do feel like maybe he knows when something's wrong with him. With the medication he doesn't fit at all, the only time he does is if he doesn't take his meds or the level of the drug drops below a certain point. 

It is the most horrific thing to see, I've seen people fit and not been bothered by it but when Toby did in front of me, I was in hysterical, I don't wish the condition on any animal or person. I'm just thankful it is so easy to treat!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little princess Spots is done for the day lol.  She's out cold:


----------



## kiki119

Lady Stardust said:


> My little princess Spots is done for the day lol. She's out cold:


 
mmm.. I feel exactly like princess this morning


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> My little princess Spots is done for the day lol.  She's out cold:



Zombie kitty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

thimp said:


> More sleeping pictures of my Toonie Bell, and my eldest, Rambo.




Haha, cute cat bed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ReisKitty said:


> Harvey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jeshika

here is bibi looking so super cute...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^The cutest white kitty I've laid eyes on!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

jeshika, I do a double take at every photo you post - she's so similar to Baby!


----------



## jeshika

Thanks *Sweetpea *and *ILove*! Bibi does look like Baby, doesn't she? They must be shelter sisters!


----------



## mothbeast

Love everyones cats! This thread is a great place to come on breaks from work.


----------



## lolitakali

jen_sparro said:


> There's always cloning  my family jokes we are going to clone our labrador... Toby is the perfect first pet, apart from his epilepsy.



Yah... there is that... but don't tell it to my hubby, lol. I may just get jealous if too many peppers hog my hubby's attention.


----------



## lolitakali

thimp said:


> More sleeping pictures of my Toonie Bell, and my eldest, Rambo.



Awww I love sleepy pics.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> My little princess Spots is done for the day lol.  She's out cold:



Sooo cute... look at the little footsies... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

jeshika said:


> here is bibi looking so super cute...



Awww what is she looking at???


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is sleeping in my bed lol. This is her "Mommy I am pretty!" face


----------



## jeshika

lolitakali said:


> Awww what is she looking at???



Me, actually! She gives me this look all the time. Melts my heart every time.


----------



## jeshika

*Lady*, i love spotsy! she is so pretty!!!! 

A really pretty pic of Bibi (ON MY BRAND NEW MACBOOK AIR NO LESS!) I love how her tail is wrapped around her... she looks so ladylike.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww.. Bibi is too gorgeous!! That little pink nose makes me want to eskimo kiss her!
I love it when kitties sit neatly with tail wrapped around their feet.... so cute!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Saturday Night Fever Baby!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Bibi!


----------



## Michele26

Bibi's so pretty! 

*ILoveMyBug*, I love the caption on your picture!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch "peak a boo"


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww!  He's like "Hi mommy I see you!"

I have seen some crazy poses in my day but what on earth is this?! lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Face palm kitty, lol!!


----------



## MAGJES

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Aww! He's like "Hi mommy I see you!"
> 
> I have seen some crazy poses in my day but what on earth is this?! lol


 

I think she's saying..."Pleeeeease turn off the light I'z trying to sleep."


----------



## poopsie

Lady Stardust your kitty reminds me of my little feral girl Adrian


----------



## Lady Stardust

*poopsie2*, they do look a lot alike!  Same little ginger smudge on the forehead too lol


----------



## poopsie

Are they referred to as diluted torties because their colors are muted?


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I have no idea I'm so bad with breeds lol.  I know Spotsy's part tabby tough, you can only see it in some lights.  When she had babies they were all full tabbies except for one who came out as her mini me! lol here's a pic:


----------



## poopsie

This is my other calico/tortie Miss Tina Louise. She is a redhead with a beauty mark and Ginger just seems to belong to the orange kitties


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ How pretty!  Her fur looks so soft


----------



## poopsie

OMG lookit da widdle bebeh kittehs! I die


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I have no idea I'm so bad with breeds lol.  I know Spotsy's part tabby tough, you can only see it in some lights.  When she had babies they were all full tabbies except for one who came out as her mini me! lol here's a pic:




Vintage Spotsy..


----------



## NagaJolokia

Such adorable kitties, everyone.






Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Aww!  He's like "Hi mommy I see you!"
> 
> I have seen some crazy poses in my day but what on earth is this?! lol



She's so fluffy and cutesy and in bed! I want to snuggle!


----------



## ReisKitty

poopsie2 said:


> OMG lookit da widdle bebeh kittehs! I die


 
LOL...This is too cute!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww... kittiessss!!!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Harvey's Homer Simpson impression...




Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us


----------



## ReisKitty

And reminding that yes indeed, he is better than shoes...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

Reiskitty-cute pics!


----------



## Dancechika24

Here are some more recent pics (sucky iphone quality, sorry bout that) of my little princess Lola:


----------



## jen_sparro

^Oh *Dancechika*, your Lola is my Dad's dream cat... she's a persian right? Such a fluffy beautiful princess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola reminds me of the evil kitty in that one movie..Dogs Vs. Cats..I think that's the name of it.


----------



## Dancechika24

jen_sparro said:


> ^Oh *Dancechika*, your Lola is my Dad's dream cat... she's a persian right? Such a fluffy beautiful princess


 
Thanks, she is a fluffy princess hehe.

She's a Golden Shaded Chinchilla Persian. She's not 100% pure persian since she doesn't have the exact facial features (which is good because she has less breathing and eye problems) but yes still a persian.


----------



## mymeimei02

I love all the cute fur babies here  Here is my Stitch pooped out after a "hard" day of eating, sleeping and playing. He has such a hard life


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lola reminds me of the evil kitty in that one movie..Dogs Vs. Cats..I think that's the name of it.


 
Hehe..yep, everyone says that! Except I think that cat was a male character, his name was Mr.Tinkles. I watched the sequel Revenge of Kitty Galore lol..and Mr.Tinkles had a brief appearance in Hannibal style lol, it was hilarious. I still need to see the 1st movie tho--def. on my to do list for this long weekend. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:


> Aww.. Bibi is too gorgeous!! That little pink nose makes me want to eskimo kiss her!
> I love it when kitties sit neatly with tail wrapped around their feet.... so cute!







Sweetpea83 said:


> I love Bibi!





Michele26 said:


> Bibi's so pretty!



Thanks *lisa, Sweetpea and Michele*! Isn't she gorgeous! She's the  sweetest little kitty. Apparently now she is also an alarm clock. At 8am  sharp she starts walking around the bed, nudging my hand for head rubs  as if to say, "WAKE UP MOMMY! You gotta get to work to bring home the  bacon so I can stay fed/fat!"

*ILoveMyBug*, Baby is so hillarious! 

*mymeimei*, stitch has such a hard life. just like Bibi!

*ReisKitty*, Harvey is a riot. I will take him over shoes ANY DAY!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^LOL. My Lola also starts waking me up every day like an alarm clock..except at 6:30am on the dot (except for the weekends..i dunno how she knows lol). She starts meowing and jumps on the bed and starts biting my hands and legs and licking my cheeks lol. It's the cutest thing!


----------



## jeshika

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^LOL. My Lola also starts waking me up every day like an alarm clock..except at 6:30am on the dot (except for the weekends..i dunno how she knows lol). She starts meowing and jumps on the bed and starts biting my hands and legs and licking my cheeks lol. It's the cutest thing!



Awww, that is VERY CUTE! What a sweetie!  I guess the kitties are so used to our routine that they know it's time to wake up before we do!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:


> Hehe..yep, everyone says that! Except I think that cat was a male character, his name was Mr.Tinkles. I watched the sequel Revenge of Kitty Galore lol..and Mr.Tinkles had a brief appearance in Hannibal style lol, it was hilarious. I still need to see the 1st movie tho--def. on my to do list for this long weekend. Thanks for reminding me!




Haha, that's right..I was very tempted to watch the sequel!


----------



## Sabine

We just went to see our new kitten for the third time. we will finally get her in two weeks!

I am a bit worried because the times we have been there she only wants to lay with my boyfriend, she just won't sit with me. I can touch her and pick her up but that's it. It's just weird because we have only seen here 3 times. I hope she will come to like me aswell since i will be home much more than the BF and i need a buddy


----------



## jeshika

what a fluffy bundle of cuteness!

don't worry OP... I'm sure she'll warm up to you once you guys bring her home and she learns where all the love/cuddles/affection comes from!


----------



## MAGJES

This is Winston.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Omg!!!! I am stealing him!!! lol


----------



## jeshika

MAGJES said:


> This is Winston.





Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Omg!!!! I am stealing him!!! lol



:boxing: Not if I beat you to it!!! 

but seriously *MAGJES*, he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Michele26

*MAGJES*, he's so adorable.


----------



## juneping

aw....so cute!! The kitty was sitting in a jar!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Sabine! What an adorable little kitten! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## ReisKitty

jeshika said:


> *ReisKitty*, Harvey is a riot. I will take him over shoes ANY DAY!


 
 A riot indeed...He thinks he owns everything.


----------



## Dancechika24

Some more pics of my Lola--
Close-up! I tried to capture the little drop of water she had left over after drinking from her fountain..lol. So cute!





"Look mama, i'm getting married!" LOL!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ What a pretty girlie  I love the second one! lol


----------



## jeshika

*Dance*, lola is such a beauty!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Thanks!


----------



## lolitakali

Tooo cute!!!
Arrrgh... I am totally cuted out (from sleepy cuties to posing dolls).
Please keep them coming... I am addicted to all you meows!


----------



## ReisKitty

Lola looks so fluffy!


----------



## Sabine

Lola is getting married


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots has this weird habit where she always has to touch something of mine if it's near her, it's so cute, she's such a mama's girl lol.  Well yesterday she was sleeping like this, with her leg up on my boots! lol


----------



## mothbeast

What a cutey -  spots! My mom's cat used to have to fall asleep with her paw on something so she'd find s random thing in the middle of the floor where she was sleeping to put her foot on and then pass out. 

There's my gir Ember. We had to temporarily move a chair onto the ottoman where she usually sleeps and she is refusing to give up her spot.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ hahahaha too cute!!


----------



## jeshika

mothbeast said:


> What a cutey -  spots! My mom's cat used to have to fall asleep with her paw on something so she'd find s random thing in the middle of the floor where she was sleeping to put her foot on and then pass out.
> 
> There's my gir Ember. We had to temporarily move a chair onto the ottoman where she usually sleeps and she is refusing to give up her spot.



Hillarious, *Moth*!!!! What pretty eyes she has!


----------



## lolitakali

mothbeast said:


> What a cutey -  spots! My mom's cat used to have to fall asleep with her paw on something so she'd find s random thing in the middle of the floor where she was sleeping to put her foot on and then pass out.
> 
> There's my gir Ember. We had to temporarily move a chair onto the ottoman where she usually sleeps and she is refusing to give up her spot.



Lol!!! Such an upside down cutie!


----------



## jeshika

"Hai Mama, I iz a pretzel!"


----------



## missD

Baozi's eyelashes!


----------



## juneping

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots has this weird habit where she always has to touch something of mine if it's near her, it's so cute, she's such a mama's girl lol.  Well yesterday she was sleeping like this, with her leg up on my boots! lol


that's so sweet


mothbeast said:


> What a cutey -  spots! My mom's cat used to have to fall asleep with her paw on something so she'd find s random thing in the middle of the floor where she was sleeping to put her foot on and then pass out.
> 
> There's my gir Ember. We had to temporarily move a chair onto the ottoman where she usually sleeps and she is refusing to give up her spot.


this is just too cute and funny....



jeshika said:


> "Hai Mama, I iz a pretzel!"


her eyes are all dark....how did you get that result??


missD said:


> Baozi's eyelashes!


i didn't know cat has eye lashes....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the new pics!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots found a new nest as I was putting away all my laundry yesterday lol.  

"Mama, look, a bed for Spotsy!"


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Kitties passed out after playing with their new string from my heat pack!


----------



## jeshika

juneping said:


> her eyes are all dark....how did you get that result??



i was using my iPhone's HDR mode. Makes her look kinda creepy.


----------



## stacmck

lisalovesshoes said:


> Kitties passed out after playing with their new string from my heat pack!


Can't tell the difference between mom and baby anymore! They're both the same size!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^Heheh I know! He's longer than her now... but still has a small kitten face! I weighed them this morning and he's slightly heavier than her... even though alot skinnier! LOL


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch says "mine"  he stole my blanket


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Aww... "No touchy touchy hooman Mama! Iz mine naow!"


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> i was using my iPhone's HDR mode. Makes her look kinda creepy.



thanks for letting me know...
i'll try that on my sasha...


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone decided they wanted loves last night (a lot of times Spots will get extremely affectionate and just want to be pet for like 10-15 minutes, it's her "I want loves" phase) at 4am and bc I'm a nice mommy I let her in and she drooled all over my bed then left! lol


----------



## jeshika

Bibi is shedding like CRAZY right now so I've been trying to brush her as much as possible... it started with me following her around the house with the slicker but now she's wised up and she just lies on the carpet and lets me do my thing!  is it normal for cats to shed around this time of year? I hope she's not balding or anything!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Spots doesn't exactly shed but she does get matt-y.  I brush her pretty often and there's always such a difference afterward she's so much more shiny and smooth.  She gets excited when she sees the brush she runs after me and looks at me like "Omg Mommy, is it brush brush time?!" lol she LOVES it.  Storm only likes it on his neck bc he's weird lol


----------



## jeshika

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Spots doesn't exactly shed but she does get matt-y.  I brush her pretty often and there's always such a difference afterward she's so much more shiny and smooth.  She gets excited when she sees the brush she runs after me and looks at me like *"Omg Mommy, is it brush brush time?!"* lol she LOVES it.  Storm only likes it on his neck bc he's weird lol



SO CUTE!!!! Spots is too adorbs!  Haha, Storm is a manly cat... he doesn't need to preen! 

I agree there is such a difference. Bibi feels so SOFT after one of my brushing sessions with her.


----------



## kiki119

Hayden and his new Brother Stewart... this was taken tonight which was Stewart's 2nd night with us!!!

it cracks me up that Hayden cared more about posing for the photo then his new doggie brother!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hayden is a handsome fellow!


----------



## ReisKitty

mothbeast said:


> What a cutey - spots! My mom's cat used to have to fall asleep with her paw on something so she'd find s random thing in the middle of the floor where she was sleeping to put her foot on and then pass out.
> 
> There's my gir Ember. We had to temporarily move a chair onto the ottoman where she usually sleeps and she is refusing to give up her spot.


 What a cute pic!


----------



## jeshika

moth, your avatar is making me crack up again.  your kitty is exploding outta the box!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

You guys are responsible for my squee overdose with all your latest pics.


----------



## Michele26

jeshika said:


> moth, your avatar is making me crack up again.  your kitty is exploding outta the box!!!!



Isn't it funny how cats will squeeze into the tiniest box.


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch giving me the " look at me mommy" look..... silly cat


----------



## kiki119

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Stitch!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Me too.


----------



## ReisKitty

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch giving me the " look at me mommy" look..... silly cat


 
Sigh...I love black noses on kitties


----------



## mothbeast

Love pic of Stitch. reminds me of early mornings with my old black cat.


----------



## jeshika

ReisKitty said:


> What a cute pic!



oops, i meant *Reis*! Your kitty in a box is so funny!



Michele26 said:


> Isn't it funny how cats will squeeze into the tiniest box.



Haha yes! Bibi smooshed herself into her little cat bed when we first met her. We didn't know how big she was until she started walking around!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girls are turning into a gruesome twosome, I noticed today!  We keep some plastic on my couch bc Storm has accidents every now and then and Charlotte (my guinea pig) decided she likes to eat the plastic and now will pull the cover into her cage and chew big holes in it so we moved it and she's annoyed.  Today, Spots went to sleep on the couch and the minute she got up there Charlotte stood up on her little feets, all stretched out, and just looked at Spots, she's waiting for her sister to push the plastic down so she can reach it again! lol  I swear they're like people lol


----------



## ReisKitty

jeshika said:


> oops, i meant *Reis*! Your kitty in a box is so funny!
> 
> 
> Oh Thank you! He actually fell asleep in that box!
> 
> He's a crazy kitty, hes also kind of a pervert- he like to watch you on the toilet...
> 
> And he cries if you don't let him into the bathroom.
> 
> Just sits on the counter & stares, it's unnerving! LOL


----------



## Lady Stardust

Stormy's taking his nap on mommy's bed.  He's such a loner, he always likes to sleep in total silence while Spots likes to sleep next to people


----------



## stacmck

Was taking pictures of my nail polishes today which Middy was supervising...but he wasn't too thrilled when I turned the camera on him.


----------



## jen_sparro

ReisKitty said:


> He's a crazy kitty, hes also kind of a pervert- he like to watch you on the toilet...
> And he cries if you don't let him into the bathroom.
> Just sits on the counter & stares, it's unnerving! LOL



My Alfie comes in when I use the bathroom too, but we have a litterbox in there, and he goes when I go  Everything his mum does, he does hehe. My cat Stormy used to watch us shower, I think he was stunned how we could stand under water. All my cats are perverted


----------



## ReisKitty

They sure are voyueristic...


----------



## Necromancer

Haha. All I can say *Jen* is cats is weird.


----------



## jeshika

jen_sparro said:


> My Alfie comes in when I use the bathroom too, but we have a litterbox in there, and he goes when I go  Everything his mum does, he does hehe. My cat Stormy used to watch us shower, I think he was stunned how we could stand under water. All my cats are perverted




hahaha, *jen*... since you went there... i shall share too! Bibi loves coming in me when i use the bathroom and asking for head scratches. weeeirdooo and then she rushes to the bowl whenever i flush. strange cat!!! and she likes to watch dBF shower... don't know if i like that.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lol... my cats are the same! They both come to me when I'm using the bathroom and want cuddles! Sooo weird! haha I have an open bathroom/wet room... so Boris would sit down near me when I'm showering and gets drenched!!


----------



## mothbeast

My cats are the same. One in particular is obsessed with drinking from the faucet and will try to get into the shower with you. When you're done he goes in to drink and tries to drinks drops off your legs as you get out. Sometime I'm not gonna notice he's in there before I turn on the water.


----------



## jen_sparro

Oops, sorry girls, hope I didn't share too much info :shame:
Isn't it funny how cats do that? I never thought cats would do that... my dogs could care less lol.


----------



## juneping

sasha likes coming in when i am on the toilet as well....and she would do her business while i do mine...
but sometimes she would drop the bomb while i was in the shower.......


----------



## NagaJolokia

Oooh, bathroom stories! ^ That must be awful to walk into when you're feeling so fresh, lol.

One of my SO's cats would come into the bathroom with me as well. If I'm brushing my teeth, she'd jump onto the sink, plop near the faucet and watch the drool and foam drip from my mouth to the sink over and over and over again with a mesmerized look. She'd also keep a good eye on my brushing movements in between drips. This seems entertaining to her when I don't show her attention as I'm brushing my teeth. And, when I'm on the bowl, she would, of course, beg incessantly for me to pet her.


----------



## NagaJolokia

mothbeast said:


> My cats are the same. One in particular is obsessed with drinking from the faucet and will try to get into the shower with you. *When you're done he goes in to drink and tries to drinks drops off your legs as you get out.* Sometime I'm not gonna notice he's in there before I turn on the water.



So cute. 

I must say that I love the way a cat's tongue feels against my skin, so I wouldn't mind. :ninja: I actually would put some extremely tasty wet food snacks in my hand instead of a bowl just so I could feel the spiky little tongues...like a massage!


----------



## juneping

NagaJolokia said:


> Oooh, bathroom stories! ^ That must be awful to walk into when you're feeling so fresh, lol.
> 
> One of my SO's cats would come into the bathroom with me as well. If I'm brushing my teeth, she'd jump onto the sink, plop near the faucet and *watch the drool and foam drip from my mouth to the sink over and over and over again with a mesmerized look. *She'd also keep a good eye on my brushing movements in between drips. This seems entertaining to her when I don't show her attention as I'm brushing my teeth. And, when I'm on the bowl, she would, of course, beg incessantly for me to pet her.



lol..so funny.


----------



## ReisKitty

jen_sparro said:


> Oops, sorry girls, hope I didn't share too much info :shame:
> Isn't it funny how cats do that? I never thought cats would do that... my dogs could care less lol.


 
Sorry Jen! I shouldn't have shared my pervy kitty story! LOL

You def didn't overshare LOL ! 

I like to know my kitty is normal so the bathroom talk puts those fears to rest...


----------



## ReisKitty

NagaJolokia said:


> So cute.
> 
> I must say that I love the way a cat's tongue feels against my skin, so I wouldn't mind. :ninja: I actually would put some extremely tasty wet food snacks in my hand instead of a bowl just so I could feel the spiky little tongues...like a massage!


 
I love their wittle tongues!

Plus my kitty never licks, so when he licks my hand, its a treat! 

Like a lil love kiss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yep, my Stanley is also guilty of being a peeping tom in the bathroom..creepster, lol.


----------



## Dancechika24

^^LOL..i've enjoyed reading the past page of posts...very cute stories! My Lola also meows when I close the door to the bathroom when I'm inside so I have to open it but she doesn't even come in half the time, just stares at me LOL.


----------



## ReisKitty

Anyone ever have their cat hiss @ something you couldn't see?

Is this OT?


----------



## juneping

did it happen to your cat?? sounds weird...it'd creep me out. i'd rather she hisses at me...


----------



## Necromancer

^ Yep, one or two of mine will do that from time to time. Something else three of them once did was they all looked suddenly at something in mid air with great interest and their eyes/heads followed whatever it was. All three of them did the same thing at the same time (they were all on the rug in the living room at the time). Hubby and I couldn't see what they were looking at. It was kinda creepy. Hubby and I joked at the time about Terry Pratchett's Discworld, where cats are looking at creatures in potentia. They only exist in the color octarine and no one can see these creatures except cats and wizards.


----------



## jen_sparro

^I love Terry Pratchett 

Alf does this weird chattering/clicking of his teeth when he 'sees' something. I think he's saying 'I'm about to eat you invisible thing'. 
I think I must have weird body chemistry or something but every cat I've owned licks my fingers. Stormy used to chew on my little finger. 
Baby and Alfie both lick my fingers... maybe I'm salty? 

And while we're on the topic of weird behaviors, how do your cats react towards you after you've been swimming in a pool? Stormy used to leap on my back when I came home from swimming and bury his head into my wet hair, he'd purr and rub himself all over me, we've got so many pictures of him on my back going nuts over my hair! Had no interest if I swum at the beach etc. only if I had been somewhere with chlorinated water...


----------



## Necromancer

^ Yep, my cats like the smell of bleach, chlorine and chemicals like that. One of my cats (Yeager) stares at his reflection in the pool. Well, I thought that was what he did, but now that I think about it, he was probably sniffing chlorine fumes.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Ours too! Toby & Muffin sleeps by the pool with their head hanging off the ledge and tail in the water!

Boris does look at something we can't and chatter sometimes... it's always in the living room looking towards the theater door.... very strange!


----------



## hollyyih

"please feed me"






"watch me wroall"






"you lookin' at me?"


----------



## Necromancer

^ Link's not working...get FB login page.


----------



## hollyyih

Necromancer said:


> ^ Link's not working...get FB login page.



i uploaded to photobucket!  thanks though!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww.... so fluffy!!!

Is that the litter box in the background of the 1st pic??


----------



## Necromancer

*holly*, your cat is gorgeous. What's his/her name?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

For those who have litter boxes... what do you use? I'm trying to eliminate too much tracking cos at the moment I go in their room when I get home from work and it's EVERYWHERE!!!!  I've tried scatter proof lids.... high storage bins... non-tracking litter, which doesn't work!


----------



## Necromancer

I clean the laundry floor and the cat enclosure floor everyday (there are 4 large trays - 2 in each area) because of bits of clay going everywhere. Some types of litter get stuck on their paws worse than others. The recycled paper pellet litter is better for not getting spread around the house. The place I board my cats uses it and they say it's the best for them to use. Those crystal gel litters are good too, they don't seem to get caught it the paws much (and they're good value for money), but two of my cats didn't like it so I stopped using it. I use Catsan which has small grains of clay and gets tracked on the floor, but I prefer it because it clumps really well. I go through 3 packs of it a week, which may sound like a lot, but I was going through more of the paper litter because I was having to throw a lot more of it out everytime one of the cats used their trays.
*Lisa*, maybe your cats play in it? I have a cat that liked to do that all the time, then she's sleep in that particular litter tray. She no longer does it because I trained her out of it, but boy did it get messy. I was cleaning up the laundry floor constantly, she'd get it everywhere. It was like she was cat litter wrestling.


----------



## poopsie

Necromancer said:


> ^ Yep, one or two of mine will do that from time to time. Something else three of them once did was they all looked suddenly at something in mid air with great interest and their eyes/heads followed whatever it was. All three of them did the same thing at the same time (they were all on the rug in the living room at the time). Hubby and I couldn't see what they were looking at. It was kinda creepy. Hubby and I joked at the time about Terry Pratchett's Discworld, where cats are looking at creatures in potentia. They only exist in the color octarine and no one can see these creatures except cats and wizards.




Cats are so fey, aren't they?

I think that is one of the reasons that some people fear and dislike them.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Maybe! I know Boris he hops in and rummages around straight after I wash it out and put down fresh litter... 

I'm using Breeder's Choice and I like it because I can flush it down the toilet when I clean up every evening but it tracks pretty badly for me! I find them in my bathroom sometimes and that's at the other end of the house!!! haha I used to use crystals and they were great absorbing and controlling odor but non biodegradable! 

Do those bin trays with the opening at the top like CleverCat and stuff work in keeping it all in?


----------



## jen_sparro

^We use Breeder's Choice too Lisa! 
Baby who has fabulous litter tray 'manners' doesn't track any of it and she's full on long haired. Alfie however, he's alittle litter box retarded...

He loads the entire tray contents onto his 'business' and at night (we keep him in his room until Baby and he are more okay with each other) plays with it. He kicks out half the litter and drives me nuts. I have to vacuum everyday.
If I tell him 'that's enough Alfie!' when he's kicking his litter he stops, then when I leave the room he starts up again


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Heheh... little rascal!

Bisou is so gentle with it... and always COVERS! Boris just goes in.. attacks it... does his business.. doesn't cover up and jumps out and kicks out as much litter as possible 

I might also try WonderWheat soon... it clumps but is biodegradable!


----------



## stacmck

Love the bathroom stories! Middy's litterbox used to be in my downstairs bathroom and he'd always decide he needed the litterbox when I was in there.  now his litterbox is in my laundry room so I don't have to share.

And I love little kitty licks! Middy always licks my arms and hands...like getting exfoliated!


----------



## NagaJolokia

ReisKitty said:


> I love their wittle tongues!
> 
> Plus my kitty never licks, so when he licks my hand, its a treat!
> 
> Like a lil love kiss



My SO's cats never lick anybody either! So, I have to fool them into it by putting some tuna in my hand.  Cat tongues are the best.



jen_sparro said:


> ^I love Terry Pratchett
> 
> Alf does this weird chattering/clicking of his teeth when he 'sees'  something. I think he's saying 'I'm about to eat you invisible thing'.
> *I think I must have weird body chemistry or something but every cat I've  owned licks my fingers. Stormy used to chew on my little finger.
> Baby and Alfie both lick my fingers... maybe I'm salty?
> *
> And while we're on the topic of weird behaviors, how do your cats react  towards you after you've been swimming in a pool? Stormy used to leap on  my back when I came home from swimming and bury his head into my wet  hair, he'd purr and rub himself all over me, we've got so many pictures  of him on my back going nuts over my hair! Had no interest if I swum at  the beach etc. only if I had been somewhere with chlorinated  water...





stacmck said:


> Love the bathroom stories! Middy's litterbox  used to be in my downstairs bathroom and he'd always decide he needed  the litterbox when I was in there.  now his litterbox is in my laundry room so I don't have to share.
> 
> *And I love little kitty licks! Middy always licks my arms and hands...like getting exfoliated!*



Sooo lucky!


----------



## juneping

lisalovesshoes said:


> For those who have litter boxes... what do you use? I'm trying to eliminate too much tracking cos at the moment I go in their room when I get home from work and it's EVERYWHERE!!!!  I've tried scatter proof lids.... high storage bins... non-tracking litter, which doesn't work!



the world's best cat litter works the best for me....i have to use a mat tho. it tracks but not as much as others. if someone invent none track cat litter...he/she will get rich very soon.


----------



## hollyyih

lisalovesshoes said:


> Aww.... so fluffy!!!
> 
> Is that the litter box in the background of the 1st pic??



yup!  it's suppose to help with tracking.  but not sure if it does much good.


----------



## hollyyih

Necromancer said:


> *holly*, your cat is gorgeous. What's his/her name?



Kitty-chan!  I call her K-chan now though cuz she's not a kitten.


----------



## stacmck

Middy didn't like that I was doing my nail polish photo shoot on his windowsill


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch says "mine" as he hogs my blanket  




Now he's giving the "I'm serious its mine, mommy" look


----------



## missgiannina

Well technically this is not my cat ,but i care for him ,he is General,his color is buff, he is from the rescue that i volunteer at. even though he always beats me up lol  I LOVE HIM!!!!!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Giannina, how cute!!! Buff kitties- your fav!


----------



## ReisKitty

stacmck said:


> Middy didn't like that I was doing my nail polish photo shoot on his windowsill


 
So cute...if Middy is anything like my Harvey- if mommy touches then I must touch it...sigh


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*missgiannina* what a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Dancechika24

missgiannina said:


> Well technically this is not my cat ,but i care for him ,he is General,his color is buff, he is from the rescue that i volunteer at. even though he always beats me up lol I LOVE HIM!!!!!!


 

Awww what a cutie pie! That's awesome that you volunteer at a rescue! I also volunteer with dbf at this pet store in long island which has a cat rescue home/adoption center. I always feel so horrible that I can't adopt any of the cuties there (i already have a cat and i still live at home and stepdad is allergic) and i sooo wish i could take all of them home. I get sooo sad...


----------



## Sweetpea83

General is a cutie..lol, love his name!


----------



## juneping

stacmck said:


> Middy didn't like that I was doing my nail polish photo shoot on his windowsill



this is such a cute pic!!



missgiannina said:


> Well technically this is not my cat ,but i care for him ,he is General,his color is buff, he is from the rescue that i volunteer at. even though he always beats me up lol  I LOVE HIM!!!!!!



i hope General finds a good home soon. i love cats w/ fat cheeks...like my sasha...


----------



## br00kelynx

Aww General is a cutie! Such a pretty color


----------



## missgiannina

Dancechika24 said:


> Awww what a cutie pie! That's awesome that you volunteer at a rescue! I also volunteer with dbf at this pet store in long island which has a cat rescue home/adoption center. I always feel so horrible that I can't adopt any of the cuties there (i already have a cat and i still live at home and stepdad is allergic) and i sooo wish i could take all of them home. I get sooo sad...



Yea i love volunteering its an all cat rescue but it breaks my heart...as soons as i get a bigger apt, im going to adopt some of them!


----------



## missgiannina

Sweetpea83 said:


> General is a cutie..lol, love his name!




He got that name because of the way he walks(like a general marching) and because he is always bullying every other cat


----------



## Necromancer

hollyyih said:


> Kitty-chan! I call her K-chan now though cuz she's not a kitten.


 
We had a cat called Harry who looked similar, all big and fluffy like your K-chan. I'll see if I can find a pic of him to post. 
*stacmck*, nail polish and a cat - the perfect pic. 
*mymeimei*, Stitch is so giving you the stink eye in those pics. 
*missg*, General is a handsome devil. Kudos to you for volunteering at a cat rescue place. I couldn't do it because I'd want to bring them all home.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Look who's too big to go under the bed now!






I think he got stuck... or got tired of pulling himself in... so he just stayed there for 10 mins before backing out! lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol how cute!  That's the "mommy, you don't see me" pose


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Haha. Funny pic.


----------



## hollyyih

Necromancer said:


> We had a cat called Harry who looked similar, all big and fluffy like your K-chan. I'll see if I can find a pic of him to post.
> *stacmck*, nail polish and a cat - the perfect pic.
> *mymeimei*, Stitch is so giving you the stink eye in those pics.
> *missg*, General is a handsome devil. Kudos to you for volunteering at a cat rescue place. I couldn't do it because I'd want to bring them all home.



Nice.  What kind of cat did you have?  Not really sure what K-chan is.  Her SPCA registration papers call her a "domestic short hair" which is sooooooo not true.  She has really uber soft fur though.


----------



## stacmck

lisalovesshoes said:


> Look who's too big to go under the bed now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he got stuck... or got tired of pulling himself in... so he just stayed there for 10 mins before backing out! lol


----------



## Necromancer

hollyyih said:


> Nice. What kind of cat did you have? Not really sure what K-chan is. Her SPCA registration papers call her a "domestic short hair" which is sooooooo not true. She has really uber soft fur though.


 
*holly*, this is the only pic of Harry that I have scanned, and it's not that good but you get an idea. (I do have many photos of him in my photo boxes, they're not scanned though.) He was a big fluffy boy and a couple of people said he was a Maine Coon, but he wasn't, he was just a big long haired tabby cat with a huge fluffy tail. You can't tell in the pic but his tail was as wide as his head. (R.I.P. Harry)


----------



## juneping

^^such a nice pic of harry.


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:


> Look who's too big to go under the bed now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he got stuck... or got tired of pulling himself in... so he just stayed there for 10 mins before backing out! lol



haha so cute!!!! that's how bibi looked when my parents first visited. the first thing my dad saw was her butt as she crawled under the couch.


----------



## jeshika

General is so cute, *MissG*!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *juneping*. Harry was a rescue from The Cat Protection Society (CPS) of NSW. He was originally my sister's cat but I took Harry when she moved away. He was a wily cat who liked to stay under the radar and he liked his routine. He didn't like cuddles or too much attention, but he got on great with my other cats and he adapted really quickly to all the other feline company in my household. He was a handsome devil. That pic is a bit dark, but you get an idea of what he looked like.


----------



## MAGJES

^^He was very handsome.


----------



## hollyyih

Necromancer said:


> Thanks, *juneping*. Harry was a rescue from The Cat Protection Society (CPS) of NSW. He was originally my sister's cat but I took Harry when she moved away. He was a wily cat who liked to stay under the radar and he liked his routine. He didn't like cuddles or too much attention, but he got on great with my other cats and he adapted really quickly to all the other feline company in my household. He was a handsome devil. That pic is a bit dark, but you get an idea of what he looked like.





hi *necromancer*! yeah man that's my cat's exact personality.  she's got attitude and doesn't like to be held or cuddle, but she'll reluctantly submit to it for me because well i've had her since she was 2 months old (she was a rescue as well).  she hates other cats though because well she's a loner and she's always had it just me and her!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *MAGJES*. 
*holly*, they sound similar in more ways than looks. How's K-chan today?


----------



## juneping

this is funny and bad at the same time.....i was laughing w/ tears coming out of my eyes..


----------



## bnjj

Ohhh, poor kitty!!


----------



## Michele26

Oh that poor baby!


----------



## stacmck

Aw, poor kitty! It is funny though


----------



## juneping

...the funniest part is the kitty trying so hard to fight off the "gloves" and meanwhile he/she didn't seem to mind them (from the tail sign)....


----------



## Lady Stardust

We had company this weekend and after everyone left last night Spotsy and I were so tired we both passed out lol (why she was tired, I don't know!) This was her next to me (I was napping in my lounge chair)


----------



## Michele26

I love that picture of Spotsy.


----------



## jeshika

Peekaboo, I see you!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ahhh , too cute.
*Lady Stardust*, Spotsy  looks absolutely knackered. I can hear the snoring from here.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol she was!  First she fell asleep under the kitchen table then came next to me and slept like that.  "I'm tired too mommy!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jeshika-what a darling photo!


----------



## magen06

Oh Jeshika I want a white kitty like yours


----------



## jeshika

Thanks *Necromancer*, *Sweetpea83* and *magen06*!

*magen06*, i never thought i would get a white kitty... but she is so adorable and crazy! I have to warn you though, her hair gets everrryyywheeerrreeee!!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

I went to Melbourne for the weekend, first time I've left Alfie. I was told Alfie was very naughty while I was away (my Dad claimed he had to refill the water spray bottle twice lol), when I got home he was very happy to see me haha
This is the 'mummy I missed you' cuddle


----------



## Shopaholicmania

jen_sparro said:


> I went to Melbourne for the weekend, first time I've left Alfie. I was told Alfie was very naughty while I was away (my Dad claimed he had to refill the water spray bottle twice lol), when I got home he was very happy to see me haha
> This is the 'mummy I missed you' cuddle


 
Awww....so sweet.....


----------



## Deidre

My 2 rescued kitty's, Peaches and Nahla!!


----------



## br00kelynx

jen_sparro said:


> I went to Melbourne for the weekend, first time I've left Alfie. I was told Alfie was very naughty while I was away (my Dad claimed he had to refill the water spray bottle twice lol), when I got home he was very happy to see me haha
> This is the 'mummy I missed you' cuddle



Aww I love the freckles in Alfie's ear!!


----------



## br00kelynx

Deidre said:


> My 2 rescued kitty's, Peaches and Nahla!!



two fluffies! So cute, glad you rescued!!


----------



## Necromancer

br00kelynx said:


> Aww I love the freckles in Alfie's ear!!


 
Those "freckles" are a tattoo to show he's been desexed/neutered. All of my critters have them too. Is this an Aussie thing only?
*Jen*, Alfie has that look of love on his face. BTW, how was Melbourne?
*Deidre*, your two kitties are adorable. Yay for rescuing them.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Yeah I think it's an Aussie thing! 

Alfie is becoming a handsome man!!

*Deidre* very cute kitties!


----------



## crissy11

I believe I asked for 3 pillows but I only got two - unacceptable.


----------



## mothbeast

stackmck- maybe middy wants a mani? my cat jsut crashed through if i have stuff setup and she wants attention

stitch! - so cute - those are the guilt inducing don't move me eyes

giannina - General is cute. Such a great color. its' great that you volunteer.

lisa - love that pic our your kitty under the bed - they think they're invisible once thier head is covered. too funny. 

necromancer - that is a gorgeous photo of harry

ladystardust - aw Spotsy is so cute. I love sleepy cats when they look like they're drooping off the furniture

jeshika - what a cutie!

jen_sparro - Alfie looks so pleased in that photo

Deidre- your rescued babies are adorable

crissy - your kitty looks so regal!

I haven't see ear tatoos on kitties. Where my mom lives in Hawaii they notch the ears of the cats that get fixed that go through the shelter.  I think it helps with the feral colonies too so that they can easily tell if an animal has been fixed.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.
*crissy*, get that extra pillow, or else.


----------



## JessieRose

My siamese and my other baby, I keep calling her a persian, but she isn't. She is a log haired domestic, I guess. She has one blue/one green eye and a little gray spot on her forehead that reminds me of the Yves Saint Laurent logo. If only they needed a spokesanimal!! He keeps trying to dominate her but she is willing to let him think he is the alpha cat!!


----------



## JessieRose

crissy11 said:


> I believe I asked for 3 pillows but I only got two - unacceptable.



Don't you just love Siamese cats??? Mine acts like a dog. He fetches, comes when you call him, sleeps by your feet, and loves all kinds of animals!!


----------



## JessieRose

jeshika said:


> Thanks *Necromancer*, *Sweetpea83* and *magen06*!
> 
> *magen06*, i never thought i would get a white kitty... but she is so adorable and crazy! I have to warn you though, her hair gets everrryyywheeerrreeee!!!!



UGH!! I know!!! I never thought I would get a white, long-haired, female cat and I got all three in one!! When I saw her at the rescue I HAD to have her, she was just too cute. It is so hard to keep fur off my clothes. I have lint rollers EVERYWHERE!


----------



## mothbeast

JessieRose - what cuties - I love the action shot. 

Ah the furI used to have grey and black cats so at least the fur didn't show badly on some colors - hello charcoal gray wardrobe - but now I have a grey tuxedo and a tortie tuxedo so fur shows on every color.


----------



## crissy11

JessieRose said:


> Don't you just love Siamese cats??? Mine acts like a dog. He fetches, comes when you call him, sleeps by your feet, and loves all kinds of animals!!



I NEED to see more pics of your Siamese if you please!! 

Yes, they are definitely more like cats than dogs - mine has the same behavior characteristics you mentioned - except that he sleeps snuggled right into DH or I - whoever happens to be giving off the most body heat. I wuv him so much.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*crissy11* LMAO.... gorgeous kitty!

*JessieRose* toooo cute!


----------



## JessieRose

mothbeast said:


> JessieRose - what cuties - I love the action shot.
> 
> Ah the furI used to have grey and black cats so at least the fur didn't show badly on some colors - hello charcoal gray wardrobe - but now I have a grey tuxedo and a tortie tuxedo so fur shows on every color.



Thank you.  Yeah, I think I must look like a crazy cat lady when I get out of my car and use the lint roller! Lmao. I swear, I think I have gotten all the fur off me and then BAM...it is there again!! I just can't win!! My one friend shaved her long-haired cat, and gave it a lion cut. It was the cutest thing EVER!!


----------



## JessieRose

I will have to find some better ones to show his face. They are such gorgeous cats!! So sleek!! Mine sounds like a freaking pony when he runs upstairs, so loud and always full of energy. He is always trying to get into places he doesn't belong, and if you lock him out of a room, he makes the strangest noises (I am sure you know, siamese are known for being very vocal, it sounds so funny) and he hits at the doorknob like he knows that is the key to getting in..he just doesn't have the digits to turn the knob. Yours looks all calm and sophisticated, mine is a schizo! Lmao! Unless you caught yours at a calm moment. Is it a boy or girl? How old?  I will have to take some more pics!! 





crissy11 said:


> I NEED to see more pics of your Siamese if you please!!
> 
> Yes, they are definitely more like cats than dogs - mine has the same behavior characteristics you mentioned - except that he sleeps snuggled right into DH or I - whoever happens to be giving off the most body heat. I wuv him so much.





lisalovesshoes said:


> *crissy11* LMAO.... gorgeous kitty!
> 
> *JessieRose* toooo cute!


 Thank you. I am so proud of my babies.


----------



## JessieRose

OMG, too cute!! Does the water spray bottle really work? Lmao, I think my cat would just be drenched and still not listen to me saying "NO!!" On a side note, I have this theory about orange cats. I have never met an orange cat that wasn't friendly to strangers. Is yours shy or does yours go up to strangers in your home? 





jen_sparro said:


> I went to Melbourne for the weekend, first time I've left Alfie. I was told Alfie was very naughty while I was away (my Dad claimed he had to refill the water spray bottle twice lol), when I got home he was very happy to see me haha
> This is the 'mummy I missed you' cuddle


----------



## jen_sparro

*Necro*, it's strange, all our animals we've had fixed and they always had the tattoo. When I went to drop Alf off for his operation my vet said the tattoo was optional, I went with it as I think it makes it easier to identify him as fixed if he ever gets lost. So maybe it isn't required anymore?
Melb was lovely, nice to have a break from the family  But I was glad to come home!

*Crissy* and *JessieRose*- what lovely kitties you have! Siamese are such fun cats, I always wanted one when I was little, They never fail to keep you entertained!
*Br00kelynx*- aw what cuties you have there  I'm a sucker for fluffy gingers 
*Lisa*, your photo of Boris squeezing under the bed is adorable! Alf tries to do this with our couches, but his tummy is too fat now hehe, he does this frog-leg position and wiggles under... it's so cute with his fox tail.

*JessieRose*, Alf is friendly with everyone, but not overly friendly. He certainly isn't shy, on his first day with us he bounded up to our 70kg bullmastiff and jumped on her (Tigerlily was terrified of cats, now she loves him) 
The spray bottle is really effective, we try not to overuse it, now all I have to do if Alf is doing something naughty, I'll say "I'll spray you!" And normally that is enough now.


----------



## aaallabama

jen_sparro said:


> I went to Melbourne for the weekend, first time I've left Alfie. I was told Alfie was very naughty while I was away (my Dad claimed he had to refill the water spray bottle twice lol), when I got home he was very happy to see me haha
> This is the 'mummy I missed you' cuddle


_*^^ i'm so obsessed w/alfie!!!*_


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch says "hi"


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Oh hai!


----------



## Necromancer

Necro sez hai Stitch


----------



## Necromancer

Polly down the front of my hubby's jacket, watching him play Dragon Age. She loves doing that.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^Aww!! hahah

"Go getz em hooman!"


----------



## mothbeast

tee hee too cute.


----------



## mothbeast

Mine haven't been cute on camera recently. Here they are being rambunctious. I need to figure out better camera settings for action shots.


----------



## Necromancer

Mothbeast, it's on. *ding ding ding* round one...


----------



## oggers86

JessieRose said:


> OMG, too cute!! Does the water spray bottle really work? Lmao, I think my cat would just be drenched and still not listen to me saying "NO!!" On a side note, I have this theory about orange cats. I have never met an orange cat that wasn't friendly to strangers. Is yours shy or does yours go up to strangers in your home?



One of my cats is ginger and he loves everybody. Hes great with kids and adults, dogs and cats (apart from my cat which bullies him) 

Hes basically a big snuggle bug and would happily be cuddled all day unless he gets too hot.


----------



## crissy11

Mine is a about 4 years old - male. I've only had him for a year and a half - some guy was breeding him (he had 4 Siamese he was breeding) and Bimmer (that's his name) started to get super aggressive with all the other cats, so he wanted to get rid of him, so I gladly took him, had him neutered, and he's so awesome. He was never people aggressive, just towards the other cats. He is the most perfectly behaved animal ever - he's never cost us one second of trouble - it's amazing! Now he is crazy and silly and has all kinds of silly idiosyncracies and if he's not happy he does that meow that only a Siamese can do where he sounds like he's being tortured.  And like yours he likes to do the Indy 500 around the house - esp. at bedtime for some reason!! They are super awesome cats for sure.

Please do dig up some pics of yours, I would love to actually see his face!! 



JessieRose said:


> I will have to find some better ones to show his face. They are such gorgeous cats!! So sleek!! Mine sounds like a freaking pony when he runs upstairs, so loud and always full of energy. He is always trying to get into places he doesn't belong, and if you lock him out of a room, he makes the strangest noises (I am sure you know, siamese are known for being very vocal, it sounds so funny) and he hits at the doorknob like he knows that is the key to getting in..he just doesn't have the digits to turn the knob. Yours looks all calm and sophisticated, mine is a schizo! Lmao! Unless you caught yours at a calm moment. Is it a boy or girl? How old? I will have to take some more pics!!
> Thank you. I am so proud of my babies.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Alf is meant to be half Siamese and he is exactly like what you describe your cat as *Jessie*! Alf is the most vocal cat I've ever met/had. He has different noises for everything, I can have a conversation with him almost lol 
Alf is schizo at night too, he'll run the length of our house, up the stairs and back down again, all over our couches (which he's ruined *sigh*) and off he goes again...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics..


----------



## domates

I made a fan page for my precious babies 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shirin-Sherbet/139367449462990


----------



## stacmck

Middy has taken to sleeping on top of the water heater...he scared the crap out of me the first time I saw him up there. Went to throw some clothes in the washer and turned and saw these two eyes staring at me


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^He's got such gorgeous eyes!


----------



## juneping

i want to hold all the furballs...


----------



## missgiannina

juneping said:


> i want to hold all the furballs...


me  too they are so ADORABLE!!


----------



## aaallabama

missgiannina said:


> me  too they are so ADORABLE!!



*^^ me three, <<LOVE>>!!!*


----------



## Lady Stardust

jen_sparro said:


> ^Alf is meant to be half Siamese and he is exactly like what you describe your cat as *Jessie*! Alf is the most vocal cat I've ever met/had. He has different noises for everything, I can have a conversation with him almost lol


  Stormy is half Siamese too! lol and same like you say, he talks A LOT, we think he's like a person like if you say hi to him he'll always answer with a "Mnehh" and has his hungry sounds, his where's my sister sounds, all of them lol


----------



## Dancechika24

Some more pics of Lola:

Browing purse forum with me today:




Checkin out the flowers daddy bought mommy for Women's Day today:




And some sleeping shots:




Someone fell asleep while watchin tv, lol:


----------



## Necromancer

^ She's not really browsing tPF, she looking at ways she can get all your passwords and credit details. When all our cats have done this, their plans for world domination can begin. 
Seriously though, she's so adorable. I love belly-up pics of cats, I really find them irresistibly cute.


----------



## oggers86

Anyone want to send a cat my way? I will cat sit for a little while


----------



## jen_sparro

^I might take you up on that *Oggers*!  Alf drives me nuts sometimes lol. You free to babysit Fridays?


----------



## juneping

i just found out my cat likes to stare at my computer. everytime when i am using my computer...she comes over and sits there staring. and when i close it (laptop)...she'd just walk away.... so funny.


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> ^I might take you up on that *Oggers*!  Alf drives me nuts sometimes lol. You free to babysit Fridays?



For Alfie I am always free...

But I will send him back when he gets annoying


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:


> Some more pics of Lola:
> 
> Browing purse forum with me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkin out the flowers daddy bought mommy for Women's Day today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some sleeping shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone fell asleep while watchin tv, lol:




I  Lola!


----------



## Sabine

Our baby is finally home! She is so sweet


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Very very cute! I've always wanted a seal colourpoint.. Ragdolls or siamese.... Ever since I watched Lady And The Tramp.... Heheh 

What's her name?


----------



## Sabine

haha. Her name is Joli and she is a tortie point Ragdoll at 15 weeks now. we got her on monday


----------



## Sweetpea83

Joli is precious!


----------



## Cindi

Is this a ridiculous size cat paw or what?? Gotta love those extra toes. His paw is almost as big as may hand! That's my Maine Coon, Artiemis.


----------



## mothbeast

Joli is so cute - and it looks like she'll be lots of fun. 

cindi - wow that is a huge kitty paw! how many extra toes is that?


----------



## poopsie

LOL at 'Bigfoot"

I used to have a family of double  paws many many years ago


----------



## Cindi

His paws are really huge to begin with and then you add on those giant extra "thumbs" he is just a monster. LOL  And he has a mouse squeak for a meow. The meow and the paws don't match at all. 





mothbeast said:


> Joli is so cute - and it looks like she'll be lots of fun.
> 
> cindi - wow that is a huge kitty paw! how many extra toes is that?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Is this a ridiculous size cat paw or what?? Gotta love those extra toes. His paw is almost as big as may hand! That's my Maine Coon, Artiemis.




My kitty Stanley is polydactyl too...


----------



## happypiano

Maine Coon = Win!
Maine Coon Named Artiemis = Double Win!!


----------



## mymeimei02

This is my Stitch sleeping he's all sweet and cute 




This is when I "accidentally" woke him up . He is so giving me the stink eye


----------



## Cindi

That is a heck of a Stink eye he has. LOL


----------



## Necromancer

Aww cute kitties.


----------



## oggers86

lisalovesshoes said:


> ^^ Very very cute! I've always wanted a seal colourpoint.. Ragdolls or siamese.... Ever since I watched Lady And The Tramp.... Heheh
> 
> What's her name?



I wanted the same but either a Tonkinese, Birman or Ragdoll. My bf is hugely against white long haired cats and refuses to own one so we are settling for Bengals instead (or maybe my mums 2 stray kittens if we can find somewhere to live and afford to keep them in the near future)


----------



## jeshika

Hahaha, so cute!!! I am imagine stich saying, "GASP! By golly! AN INTRUDER!" (all in a faux british accent)


mymeimei02 said:


> This is my Stitch sleeping he's all sweet and cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when I "accidentally" woke him up . He is so giving me the stink eye


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hahha.. I was thinking more along the lines of "DARN HOOMAN! *grumble*grumble* Waking me up..... *grumble*grumble* I'll wake her up tonight at 3am and see what she thinks of it!! *evil laugh*"


----------



## jeshika

Not sure what she is doing... Bibi contortion act.


----------



## bagsforme

new pic of my kitties.  my persian is slowly tolerating the new kitten.  there isn't as much hissing going on.  this is the closest i've been able to get them sitting together.


----------



## Necromancer

^ They're soooo cute.
^^ Go Bibi.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Bagsforme*- how did you manage that?! My two won't stop 'fighting' (no claws, just lots of hissing/growling and posturing/taps on the back etc.)... 

For those of you who have brought kittens into a already cat-owned household, how do I get my two kitties to work it out, I'm of the opinion that we should just leave them to hiss and posture etc. until they figure each other out... whereas another member of the family (who is far too sensitive about his precious Baby ) wants to keep them separate all the time, which I feel is unfair to Alf, he's almost six months and still gets locked in his room at night if he's not sleeping in my bed or my sisters rooms...


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Necromancer*! Beebs is a funny kitty.

*bagsforme*, awww... they are both so pretty!!!! 2 little puffs!  hopefully they'll be best buds soon!


----------



## juneping

jen_sparro said:


> *Bagsforme*- how did you manage that?! My two won't stop 'fighting' (no claws, just lots of hissing/growling and posturing/taps on the back etc.)...
> 
> For those of you who have brought kittens into a already cat-owned household, how do I get my two kitties to work it out, I'm of the opinion that we should just leave them to hiss and posture etc. until they figure each other out... whereas another member of the family (who is far too sensitive about his precious Baby ) wants to keep them separate all the time, which I feel is unfair to Alf, he's almost six months and still gets locked in his room at night if he's not sleeping in my bed or my sisters rooms...


 
i think they would work out their hierarchy among themselves....depends on their personalities. give it time. i wouldn't interfere too much when nothing is happening tho.


----------



## kittenelle

I love this thread, everyone's cats are adorable! 

Here are my babies... Molly (4 yrs old)





And Billy (2 yrs old)


----------



## Denaroo

*Everyones kittys are so cute   ...Molly and Bibi look like theyre doing yoga *


----------



## kittenelle




----------



## Encore Hermes

Our new rescue kitten *Innocence*. She is about 5 months old and LOL taking over the house. Our rescue dog doesn't mind her nor she the dog. I bought 2 scratching posts and then two sided tape for the furniture since she doesn't like either post. She hasn't made an accident but we confine her during non play or when we cannot supervise her in a bathroom where there is a litter box. I tried an expensive tea or leaf litter but she isn't interested but she is going for dusty Johnny Cat <sighs>. It has been so many years since we had a cat and I have never had a kitten so any suggestions for great toys would be appreciated. She is killing everything we give her so far and *disclaimer* I didn't put her up on this screen next to the ceiling (camera was on the table so I got a couple pics before I got her down) She isn't scared in this pic, just taking a break from scratching the hanging rug on the wall.


----------



## juneping

^^aw...this is too cute...


----------



## Encore Hermes

^Thank you so much we are very excited to have her! she is a spit fire during most of the day but just a cuddle love when she settles down. I need to find the perfect scratching post (as you can see she likes wall things). DH won't let me get a cat house tree thing.


----------



## juneping

about scratching - i seriously think cats know where they are supposed to and not supposed to. my cat didn't scratch my couch until 2-3 months later after she moved in. and when she scratches somewhere she's not sure...she would look me in the eyes and do the deed and ready for escape if i made a move....


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Spotsy Saturday night.  She just got so tired she passed out on the floor, she couldn't make it to the front of the heater but she's still holding onto it lol


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

awww


----------



## kiki119

jen_sparro said:


> *Bagsforme*- how did you manage that?! My two won't stop 'fighting' (no claws, just lots of hissing/growling and posturing/taps on the back etc.)...
> 
> For those of you who have brought kittens into a already cat-owned household, how do I get my two kitties to work it out, I'm of the opinion that we should just leave them to hiss and posture etc. until they figure each other out... whereas another member of the family (who is far too sensitive about his precious Baby ) wants to keep them separate all the time, which I feel is unfair to Alf, he's almost six months and still gets locked in his room at night if he's not sleeping in my bed or my sisters rooms...


 
I introduced my cats (one adult, one kitten) by sep. them in different rooms at first, then let them sniff each other thru bottom of door, or with door open for few inches (ie with door stops)... and we switched rooms between them for few times so they could smell each other scents.

I think they just need to go at their own pace and figure themselves at the end... you can't really force it

They eventually got a long and become great friends... too bad one of them is in kitty heaven now


----------



## hollyyih




----------



## Dancechika24

Love all the new kitties, especially the persians!


----------



## Lady Stardust

kiki119 said:


> I introduced my cats (one adult, one kitten) by sep. them in different rooms at first, then let them sniff each other thru bottom of door, or with door open for few inches (ie with door stops)... and we switched rooms between them for few times so they could smell each other scents.
> 
> I think they just need to go at their own pace and figure themselves at the end... you can't really force it
> 
> They eventually got a long and become great friends... too bad one of them is in kitty heaven now


  I agree with this, and all kitties are different too.  When we got Spots, we'd had Storm for 9 years, he was our only baby.  He was fine with Spots, he honestly didn't care, he was like "who's that?  Does she have food?  No?  I don't care"  and Spotsy was very excited to have a big brother, she's very attached to him just like a real little sister big brother kind of thing lol.  But then this summer I found a baby kitten and brought her home to find her a home and Spots was PISSED.  She kept hissing at her and got even madder at me when she saw me holding her she'd start going "Roooooooooooo!!!!" I was so shocked at her, I thought that since she was in that situation once too and she was fine w Storm she'd be fine but noooo.  If I ever want to get another kitten in the future she is gonna be MAD.  Spoiled little turtle she doesn't wanna share her mama


----------



## JessieRose

OMG!!!! Too cute!!!!!! 


bagsforme said:


> new pic of my kitties.  my persian is slowly tolerating the new kitten.  there isn't as much hissing going on.  this is the closest i've been able to get them sitting together.


----------



## JessieRose

Aw, your cat seems so chill! Lmao. 





hollyyih said:


>


----------



## jeshika

"My box."




hollyyih said:


>


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awwww gorgeous new kitties!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Welcome new kitties!!


----------



## Dancechika24

bagsforme said:


> new pic of my kitties. my persian is slowly tolerating the new kitten. there isn't as much hissing going on. this is the closest i've been able to get them sitting together.


 
I love this picture! What a great shot! They are soooo adorable!


----------



## bagsforme

jen_sparro said:


> *Bagsforme*- how did you manage that?! My two won't stop 'fighting' (no claws, just lots of hissing/growling and posturing/taps on the back etc.)...
> 
> For those of you who have brought kittens into a already cat-owned household, how do I get my two kitties to work it out, I'm of the opinion that we should just leave them to hiss and posture etc. until they figure each other out... whereas another member of the family (who is far too sensitive about his precious Baby ) wants to keep them separate all the time, which I feel is unfair to Alf, he's almost six months and still gets locked in his room at night if he's not sleeping in my bed or my sisters rooms...


I have separate areas for each of their food and litter boxes.  They're working it out on their own.  It takes time.  I've read up to a year.  I've had the kitten since Jan.  My persian is ok with the ragdoll unless she gets to playful or goes near her food.  
I won't be happy though until they are best buddies grooming each other.


----------



## bnjj

Loving all the new kitty pix!!


----------



## hollyyih

JessieRose said:


> Aw, your cat seems so chill! Lmao.



she lounges all day.  makes me so jealous.


----------



## hollyyih

jeshika said:


> "My box."



yup... all boxes are hers!


----------



## mothbeast

aw bibi does look like shes doing yoga. 

bagsforme - they look so darling. coudl almost not believe there's hissing from that photo. 

kittenelle - are they related? They are both so cute and look a little alike. 

encore hermes - innocence looks like a handful. hee. my cat have liked the cat dancer and the cat claws feline flyer. they also love anything by fat cat 

hollyyih - pretty cat! definitely his / her boxes.


----------



## mothbeast

nap time. I think they're getting a bit chunky.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^^Awwwwwww!!! So cute!!

Don't worry.. they're nothing like Bisou.... and it's not even winter here yet.. haha


----------



## Necromancer

*mothbeast*, as Eric Cartman from South Park would say, they're not chunky, they're just big boned. 
Cute pic of them both napping together.


----------



## FreshLilies

*mothbeast-* Awww so cute! I love the coloring on your calico! The orange on the paw is beautiful!


----------



## kittenelle

mothbeast said:


> kittenelle - are they related? They are both so cute and look a little alike.



Yes. She is his mother


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast said:


> nap time. I think they're getting a bit chunky.




What a sweet picture...


----------



## Lanier

mothbeast said:


> nap time. I think they're getting a bit chunky.



So adorable  - is your black and orange kitty a calico?


----------



## mothbeast

sort of - according to this huge chart she'd be a patterned calico or caliby because she has stripes in both her orange and black parts and has white tuxedo markings. 
http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/catstut6.jpeg

I probably posted this before but she has awesome mismatched colors on her paws adn legs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie!


----------



## magen06

I took Piglet Monday morning to the vet to get her spayed.  I picked her up this morning and they told me they could tell why her name is Piglet.  Apparently, Monday night when they were taking away the animals food, she began eating as fast as she could so they couldn't take any away from her.  Then today she ate as much as she could as soon as they would give her food this morning!  Haha, I told them about last week when I had her in one hand and her food bowl in another while carrying her upstairs.  Her head never left the food bowl .  Anyway, I took a couple pictures after I got her home and made sure she was going to stay in bed!

This is her, "Leave me alone Momma, I tired." face::





And this is after she finally fell asleep ::


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lil angel...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww Piglet is a sweet little thing! 

Bisou is the same... it is all that she thinks about! 

I feed her 3 times a day with low cal wet food from the vet and raw meat and chicken necks... She eats and stops when she's full, goes to have a drink... clean herself... and then look at her bowl (or Boris' or the bin if her's is empty ) and then go "OH! FOODZ! om nom nom nom" It's like she's got the memory of a goldfish when it comes to food! I'm at a loss... so is the vet cos she's healthy and eating the right amount, but still getting chubbier!


----------



## magen06

lisalovesshoes said:


> Aww Piglet is a sweet little thing!
> 
> Bisou is the same... it is all that she thinks about!
> 
> I feed her 3 times a day with low cal wet food from the vet and raw meat and chicken necks... She eats and stops when she's full, goes to have a drink... clean herself... and then look at her bowl (or Boris' or the bin if her's is empty ) and then go "*OH! FOODZ! om nom nom nom*" It's like she's got the memory of a goldfish when it comes to food! I'm at a loss... so is the vet cos she's healthy and eating the right amount, but still getting chubbier!


Oh that made me giggle...that's exactly how she is!  Today everytime I told her not to lick her incision area, she would go to her food bowl.  As if that would get her mind off licking! lol


----------



## magen06

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Lil angel...


Thanks!  I like to laugh at her and the food, but she is such an adorable little girl and I love her to bits


----------



## FreshLilies

magen06 said:


> I took Piglet Monday morning to the vet to get her spayed.  I picked her up this morning and they told me they could tell why her name is Piglet.  Apparently, Monday night when they were taking away the animals food, she began eating as fast as she could so they couldn't take any away from her.  Then today she ate as much as she could as soon as they would give her food this morning!  Haha, I told them about last week when I had her in one hand and her food bowl in another while carrying her upstairs.  Her head never left the food bowl .  Anyway, I took a couple pictures after I got her home and made sure she was going to stay in bed!
> 
> This is her, "Leave me alone Momma, I tired." face::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is after she finally fell asleep ::



Aww Piglet is a darling! And what an adorably cute name  Thank you for being a responsible pet owner and getting her spayed


----------



## juneping

sasha was being silly sitting on top of boxes...so darn cute. 





just caught her playing in a box....


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Awww.... 

*magen06* lol.... Bisou chewed off her stitches within 3 hrs of bringing her home! Her mouth was frothing with extra saliva because of the bitter solution the vet put on it but she couldn't care less! hahah Took her back... they glued it shut and she had a cone on her for a week after LOL


----------



## lisalovesshoes

The house was really quiet last night... and I peered out my bedroom door into the kitchen and I saw this....







Then soon after..... I heard some shuffling and saw this......






LOL


----------



## jen_sparro

^*Lisa*, your two are such sweeties! Can they please educate Baby that she and Alfie should be friends?  
*June*, Sasha has gotten so big! She's such a beauty


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lisalovesshoes*, your kitty and my Spotsy have the same heart collar! lol

*juneping*, I love that pic of Sasha in the box! lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Lol.. I realised that after putting it on actually!! I initially picked a hot pink to match her collar but they sent me a red! Oh well!! I wanted a blue one for Boris but thought it'll be too big for him and a heart on a boy is kinda gay... haha so I got him a small black round tag!

*jen* I'll try but Baby will prob go "Stoopid hooman, finkin she can chnge me!"


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Storm used to have a little heart but he got so fat that it was rubbing on his neck so we took it off and I made it into a necklace for me   It is very girly though lol.


----------



## Lady Stardust

We think that Charlotte (my guinea pig) thinks she's a kitty cat.  We got her as such a tiny little dumpling baby and she's been around Storm and Spots a lot and she loves both of them so much and isn't afraid at all I'm convinced she's like "I'm one of those too!" lol.  She and Spotsy also give each other kisses all the time and when Spots jumps around, Charlotte starts jumping too and getting all excited they're like bffs lol.  Here's a pic of them together (Charlotte is trying to eat her way out to play with sister lol):


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Soooo cute!!!! 
You should video them jumping around... sounds hilarious!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha is so pretty!
lisa-your kitties are darling...
I love Spotsy..


----------



## juneping

thanks ladies....

the kitties sleeping on the chair pic is so darn cute....


----------



## jen_sparro

lisalovesshoes said:


> ^^ Lol.. I realised that after putting it on actually!! I initially picked a hot pink to match her collar but they sent me a red! Oh well!! I wanted a blue one for Boris but thought it'll be too big for him and a heart on a boy is kinda gay... haha so I got him a small black round tag!
> 
> *jen* I'll try but Baby will prob go "Stoopid hooman, finkin she can chnge me!"



Alfie's collar is baby blue with sparkly crystals  Now if that's not determining my poor cat's orientation I don't know what is lol... thanks for reminding me *Lisa*, I need to get him a tag...


----------



## jeshika

Awwwww *lisa*, poor bisou! Cone of shame! 

Sasha is SO CUTE, *june*!

Picture of Bibi last night. Cutie!


----------



## Necromancer

Look at all these lovely cute kitties. I love them all.


----------



## mymeimei02

This little paw 





Belongs to my Stitch 






I think its funny how small Stitches' paws are and he likes to stretch it out


----------



## jeshika

*mei*, that is so cute!!!!


----------



## Michele26

Loving all the pics ladies, thanks for posting.


----------



## br00kelynx

Bailey Legs spread out flat, tail under. She was like this for a while!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww... Long cat! 

*Jen* Hahahaha aww alfie! That blue is awesome with his coloring though!! Boris had a silver paisley one that Adam thought was too fabio-ish lol he kept taking it off too so must've been a sign to get a new one! Haha


----------



## jeshika

Necromancer said:


> *mothbeast*, as Eric Cartman from South Park would say, they're not chunky, they're just big boned.
> Cute pic of them both napping together.



LOVE THAT! 

dBF likes to call Bibi "Fatty" cos she's a little chunky... but i always say it's just that she's "big-boned"!!!!!


----------



## mothbeast

I love bibi's little face. 

and stitches little paw!

Bailey is a cutey! love the white socks.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I've been watching Cat101 on Animal Planet... making me want another kitty!! :wondering


----------



## magen06

FreshLilies said:


> Aww Piglet is a darling! And what an adorably cute name  Thank you for being a responsible pet owner and getting her spayed


 Thanks about the name!  And I was worried about taking care of her after the surgery, but she's getting along just like she did before...thank goodness!


----------



## magen06

*lisalovesshoes* Oh the cone of shame!! haha  and those chair pictures are adorable!!
*juneping* your pictures of Sasha always make me smile 
*Lady Stardust *I want a guinea pig so bad!! But dbf says no more pets because eventually they'll be living in his house and a dog and 2 cats are apparently enough haha
*Jeshika *I just can't get over how much I love your white kitty!
*Mymeimei02* It's amazing how adorable a paw can be, huh?  I literally just went, "Awwwweeee!"


----------



## juneping

sasha says thank you!!  

loving all the pix....sasha has been having fun w/ the tissue papers in the box...and it's quite a mess. i will let her have fun till mommy clean up this weekend.


----------



## Michele26

juneping, have you tried opening the tissue papers and spreading them? My babies love to run and jump on them. I  Bibi too.


----------



## juneping

Michele26 said:


> juneping, have you tried opening the tissue papers and spreading them? My babies love to run and jump on them. I  Bibi too.



....she already helped herself. she pretty much laid one piece flat next to the box and another piece underneath the stool. she also shredded the tissue paper and hid underneath....i swear i didn't help her in any way.


----------



## Lady Stardust

All my babies were playing today, here's some good examples of how Charlotte imitates her siblings lol

Playing peek a boo with big brother Storm:









Taking a nap with Spotsy (they do everything together, Spotsy goes to take a nap and Charlotte's like "I'm tired too!" lol)


----------



## Michele26

Lady, I love how they all get along.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I know I lucked out! lol Storm pays very little attention to Charlotte and Spots loves her.  Charlotte's very interested in both of them though she gets so excited when they sit by her lol


----------



## jeshika

thank you *Michele*, *mothbeast* and *magen06*!

Bibi is going for her monthly nail trim... wish me luck! i hope the groomer and i both survive.


----------



## br00kelynx

AW I love storm, spotsy, and charlotte! So cute


----------



## nicci404

This is my BFs cat - he got it last year from a shelter.


----------



## SerraEstrella

^ Wow! Very pretty kitty!


----------



## mothbeast

Gorgeous and I see kitty's got that "Don't mess with me stare" down pat.


----------



## ivy1026

my parents' cat Barak....


----------



## mothbeast

what a sweetie! how is he doing? He looks like he's out of the bathroom.


----------



## br00kelynx

nicci404 said:


> This is my BFs cat - he got it last year from a shelter.




Beautiful!


----------



## br00kelynx

ivy1026 said:


> my parents' cat Barak....



Barak is so fluffy! I love all the fur that sticks out behind his ears!


----------



## magen06

ivy1026 said:


> my parents' cat Barak....


 Oh those big eyes just get me, so pretty!


----------



## ivy1026

Thanks ladies.  Barak is finally out of the bathroom and he is also eating.  He mostly hangs out in the family room and occasionally he will venture out into the living room.


----------



## mymeimei02

Another paw shot from Stitch 






He's so sleepy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics..keep em coming!


----------



## jeshika

Look at this face! 

she's saying, "teehee Mommy, you think i'm cute right?"


----------



## jeshika

oops. double post.


----------



## domates

jeshika said:


> Look at this face!
> 
> she's saying, "teehee Mommy, you think i'm cute right?"


Awwww!!! TOO MUCH!!! i wanna squeeze him!!


----------



## domates

My babies Shirin & Sherbet


----------



## jeshika

i love this pictures


----------



## cobalt71

mymeimei02 said:


> Another paw shot from Stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so sleepy


 awwww, this is too cute, how "serious" he looks!


----------



## stacmck

Aw, domates, they are so cute! In that first picture you can't tell where one cat ends and the next one starts 

And glad Barak is getting more comfortable!


----------



## Shopaholicmania

domates said:


> My babies Shirin & Sherbet
> 
> View attachment 1360172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1360173
> 
> 
> View attachment 1360174
> 
> 
> View attachment 1360175


 
So cute...they looked like they are joined together....heehee



jeshika said:


> i love this pictures


 
Me tooo!!! Like the little paw sticking out....



jeshika said:


> Look at this face!
> 
> she's saying, "teehee Mommy, you think i'm cute right?"


 
The ears are so pinkish.


----------



## mymeimei02

Action shots of Stitch
Yu....




....uu...




..uummm


----------



## mothbeast

I love stitch and bibi. 

shirin and sherbert and adorable. I like the draping off the couch sleeping picture.


----------



## mothbeast

Ember and Ash were super excited looking outside today


----------



## magen06

*Domates* that last picture is the best!
*Mymeimei02* Stitch is the best, reminds me of my first cat ever when I was in 3rd grade 
*Mothbeast* that's how my cat is.  Then, when she gets to go outside, she'll stare IN the windows like that haha


----------



## Dancechika24

Love that pic *Mothbeast*!


----------



## domates

*jeshika, stacmck, Shopaholicmania, mothbeast, magen06 *

thank you!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I didn't get a picture of this but I thought it was so funny and cute I had to share lol.  Today Storm went over to Charlotte's cage, and kind of gave it a hug on the corner, then walked away lol.  Charlotte got so excited from it too


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving all the kitty pics, gals. {{{hugs and smooches to them all}}}


----------



## stacmck

Aw, mothbeast, what pretty kitties!


----------



## mothbeast

Thank you. They are silly. Today I got napping shots.


----------



## jen_sparro

This is from a while ago, I went to take my suitcase up to my room so I could unpack and this is what I found... Alf with his 'MINE!' look 
p.s. is anyone else's kitty a 'touchy' cat? Alf if he's near me has to be touching me, he stands on my feet, sleeps up against my face, puts his paw on my arm etc. It's very sweet but takes getting used to as Storm wasn't really clingy like Alfie is lol.


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> This is from a while ago, I went to take my suitcase up to my room so I could unpack and this is what I found... Alf with his 'MINE!' look
> p.s. is anyone else's kitty a 'touchy' cat? Alf if he's near me has to be touching me, he stands on my feet, sleeps up against my face, puts his paw on my arm etc. It's very sweet but takes getting used to as Storm wasn't really clingy like Alfie is lol.



Yup Ginger is the same. It is cute but sometimes I get fed up of him being so clingy. 

I will be seeing all the cats again next week so I shall get some more piccies!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Aww Alfie!! Boris and Muffin is the same! Maybe its a boy thing?


----------



## jen_sparro

^I think so! Baby isn't clingy at all but that's also meant to be part of her breed... I've always preferred boy cats, Baby is way too *****y for me, she's been hissing and wacking people away all today, PMS I think lol.

*Oggers*, I'm looking forward to your pics of your lovely kitties!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, Alfie is so cute!


----------



## jeshika

mothbeast said:


> Thank you. They are silly. Today I got napping shots.



*moth*, they are so cute!!!!  look at them snooze....


----------



## mothbeast

alfie is so cute. My old grey cat was clingy like that. A lot of the time he just HAD to be sitting on you. He used to sleep on my pillow every night and woudl actually sleep through the night with us.


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> ^I think so! Baby isn't clingy at all but that's also meant to be part of her breed... I've always preferred boy cats, Baby is way too *****y for me, she's been hissing and wacking people away all today, PMS I think lol.
> 
> *Oggers*, I'm looking forward to your pics of your lovely kitties!



Tibs isnt like that, shes a bit aloof at times but she doesnt hiss or swat for the sake of it. When I still lived at home and she liked me she used to sleep with me every single night without fail. She still likes to get into bed on the rare occassions I am at home and she wants to be friends.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Baby doesn't like me anyway... she finally clicked I was the one who brought that 'horrible ginger thing' into our house  My mum (who is her favourite person next to my dad) was cuddling Alf last night after Baby swatted at her and the look on Baby's face was pure 'I will kill you' look. 
*Mothbeast*, aw that's so sweet! Alf puts his head on my pillow and his little paw on my face when we sleep, I think he thinks he's a cross between a dog and a human... Your kitties look so lovely just snoozing away


----------



## Lady Stardust

jen_sparro said:


> p.s. is anyone else's kitty a 'touchy' cat? Alf if he's near me has to be touching me, he stands on my feet, sleeps up against my face, puts his paw on my arm etc. It's very sweet but takes getting used to as Storm wasn't really clingy like Alfie is lol.


  Spotsy's this way too, she loves to get loves.  Her favorite thing is having her butt rubbed, she'll stand right against your leg with it kind of sticking out until you rub it or she walks in front of you w a cute face on so you'll scratch her head lol.  If she comes in bed w me she sleeps against my legs too, she just loves attention lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Jen*, how old is Baby? Toby (the boy cat SO had before Muffin) was like that as he got older... very schizo, one minute all cuddly.. next minute when one of the girls walk pass or try to cuddle too (they got 2 girls when his BFF Ronnie died.. and hated them with a passion!) he'd be claws and fangs out... hissing and puffing up until they were out of his sight...


----------



## jen_sparro

Baby is 10yrs old this year, we adopted her a little over a year ago... she's nasty if she even hears him, the sad thing is Alf is desperate to be her friend, he calls to her in such a sweet way and she growls, chases him etc. And then he does this really sad disappointed trill. 

I feel alittle bad for Baby, she came from a elderly woman owner who spoiled her rotten and was the only pet. Now she's in a family of six people with two dogs and a kitten... lots to deal with...


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Spots today, looking annoyed bc I woke her up from a nap lol


----------



## Sabine

my silly kitten


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sabine-what a cutie!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Sabine*, she is sooo cute, I'll babysit her if ever you find yourself in Oz  *Lady Stardust*, I love Spots, hehe she certainly isn't pleased you disturbed her beauty sleep lol.
I felt alittle bad that I only post pics of Alf, so here is Baby waiting to come inside... luckily this photo doesn't show her feet, don't know what she did but she had blackened them completely 





And Alf today, he's over the heat (36 degrees C today!), and keeping one eye on me


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Baby is so gorgeous! She reminds me of Toby, but he had grey patches! I miss him  He used to jump across to the table in the swimming pool and watch us swim, his tail hanging down into the water and he'll flick it at himself to cool off! And everytime we opened a pack of doritos or when I'm baking cupcakes he would come running to have some! Funny boy


----------



## jen_sparro

^Aw Toby sounds like he was beautiful, my labrador is a Toby too  Alfie loves Doritos!


----------



## Sabine

jen_sparro said:


> *Sabine*, she is sooo cute, I'll babysit her if ever you find yourself in Oz  *Lady Stardust*, I love Spots, hehe she certainly isn't pleased you disturbed her beauty sleep lol.
> I felt alittle bad that I only post pics of Alf, so here is Baby waiting to come inside... luckily this photo doesn't show her feet, don't know what she did but she had blackened them completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alf today, he's over the heat (36 degrees C today!), and keeping one eye on me





haha, you do realise you have to make a verrrryyy long trip to the Netherlands!  Your lady stardust has an amazing eye color


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Some cute sleeping pics of Mummy












And one of Baby, who never sleeps


----------



## Sweetpea83

Baby is pretty! I just love Alfie!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe very beautiful fur babies everyone Sorry for the pic overload with Stitch  I can't help myself he's so cute
Here is my handsome Stitch being all shy 




NOT!Hehe he is such a ham for photos 




Who's paw's is that?




I think he actually posed for that one


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jen_sparro said:


> *Sabine*, she is sooo cute, I'll babysit her if ever you find yourself in Oz  *Lady Stardust*, I love Spots, hehe she certainly isn't pleased you disturbed her beauty sleep lol.
> I felt alittle bad that I only post pics of Alf, so here is Baby waiting to come inside... luckily this photo doesn't show her feet, don't know what she did but she had blackened them completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alf today, he's over the heat (36 degrees C today!), and keeping one eye on me


What Breed is Baby? She looks SO much like my Belldandy did in her face... and Bell was med-haired also.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Baby is a Turkish Van, her fur is normally much thicker and longer but she's been stressing pretty badly since Alf joined the family...

*MeiMei*, Stitch is such a cool cat, that last pose reminds me of some suave gentleman


----------



## magen06

When I first got Piglet, I got her a Pig toy. It's really for a dog, and was almost as big as her when I got it, but she would pull it around with her teeth. This is a picture of her when she first saw it::




I call it, "Piglet Meets Her Namesake."
When I got a new printer, she was terrified of it! She'll sit and watch it until it's turned off::


----------



## ILoveMyBug

magen06, type cat and printer into youtube, some hilarious videos


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> *Sabine*, she is sooo cute, I'll babysit her if ever you find yourself in Oz  *Lady Stardust*, I love Spots, hehe she certainly isn't pleased you disturbed her beauty sleep lol.
> I felt alittle bad that I only post pics of Alf, so here is Baby waiting to come inside... luckily this photo doesn't show her feet, don't know what she did but she had blackened them completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alf today, he's over the heat (36 degrees C today!), and keeping one eye on me



Baby is gorgeous, Alfie is such a ragamuffin. Your cats remind me of mine, Tibs is all girly, pretty and prancy, always immaculate. Her sitting positions are always really neat and tidy, she never sprawls and often tucks her paws in. Ginger on the other hand often looks like hes been dragged through a hedge backwards. He doesnt know the meaning of the word tidy and sprawls about the place.

Complete opposites, Beauty and the Beast or Lady and the Tramp


----------



## magen06

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe very beautiful fur babies everyone *Sorry for the pic overload* with Stitch I can't help myself he's so cute
> Here is my handsome Stitch being all shy


 I feel the same way when I share my pictures, but I love seeing pictures of Stitch so I hope others feel the same about Piglet lol


----------



## magen06

ILoveMyBug said:


> magen06, type cat and printer into youtube, some hilarious videos


 Haha this poor kitty flinches every time it makes a noise!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bymRNX0NJDo

And while I'm on youtube watching kitties, this one is just cute::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuIedVG_45E&NR=1


----------



## jeshika

ILoveMyBug said:


> Some cute sleeping pics of Mummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of Baby, who never sleeps



AHHH, Bibi and Baby are TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!

Bibi does the bent paw look alot!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

jeshika said:


> AHHH, Bibi and Baby are TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bibi does the bent paw look alot!



They really are twins, even down to the fluffy belly and big ears


----------



## aaallabama

jen_sparro said:


> And Alf today, he's over the heat (36 degrees C today!), and keeping one eye on me


_*^^ i'm so in love w/alfie!!!*_


----------



## aaallabama

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is my handsome Stitch being all shy
> NOT!Hehe he is such a ham for photos
> I think he actually posed for that one


*^^ LOL> he's totally posing!!! *:lolots:


----------



## Denaroo

*Bibi and Baby are so gorgeous!!  Stitch is such a cutie    I love everyones kitties*


----------



## Lanier

Flower laying down on her pillow pet!


----------



## Denaroo

*Awww    Flower is cute!!*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, what a cute pic of Bibi!!


----------



## zayna

Here's one of mine:


----------



## stacmck

Middy trying to nap, and giving me the evil eye because I'm interrupting:





Stop taking pictures of me!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone is misbehaving and poking her sister.  (Although Charlotte's so involved in stuffing her face that she doesn't care lol)


----------



## ILoveMyBug

stacmck said:


> Middy trying to nap, and giving me the evil eye because I'm interrupting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop taking pictures of me!



Love the paw over the face!


----------



## Lanier

zayna said:


> Here's one of mine:



Adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

zayna said:


> Here's one of mine:




What a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love this picture of Spots she's like "Oh I'm so pretty, Mommy"


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie found our cushions pretty comfy, you can see just how ridiculous his tail is, it's easily over half his body length and soo bushy! We used to say what a tiny tail he had, so now he's overcompensating


----------



## missD




----------



## ILoveMyBug

/\ /\


----------



## missD

I put it on him while he was chilling in bed...soon enough, he was snoozing away with his Sunkist helmet.

He has a BIG noggin, that orange was actually quite large.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

:lolots: missD... so cuute!

Alfie's tail reminds me of Muffin's 

Spotsy is sooo posing in that photo! Makes me wanna cuddle her!


----------



## stacmck

missD said:


>



Haha, love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

missD said:


>




This picture should be posted on stuffonmycat.com!


----------



## jen_sparro

Oh my lord that is so freaking adorable *MissD*!  His face is so squishy and cute, I want to cuddle him. This is going to sound so weird but he reminds me of a goblin in a helmut (in the cutest possible way)... all he needs is a sword lol.

*Lady Stardust*, Spotsy is such a pretty little lady, I love her heart tag!


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie found our cushions pretty comfy, you can see just how ridiculous his tail is, it's easily over half his body length and soo bushy! We used to say what a tiny tail he had, so now he's overcompensating



Give me!!!


----------



## mothbeast

missD- love it!

spotsy and alfie! soo cute. 
middy, bib and flower - love!

zayna - your kitty looks like a smarter version of my ash


----------



## mymeimei02

Ooops! I forgot to turn off the flash. Poor Stitch :weird:




He is so not happy


----------



## Michele26

I  Stitch..


----------



## Lady Stardust

lol that first shot of Stitch!!  "Omg, mommy, too bright!!" lol


----------



## stacmck

Middy loves yogurt...he is such a beggar every time I eat it. Here he is eyeing up my yogurt cup today


----------



## Michele26

Stac, that's so funny...look at his face.  He really wants some.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute picture of Middy.


----------



## jeshika

I love this picture of Bibi. "gimme, gimme... GIMMEEEEEEEEE THAT TREAT!"


----------



## jeshika

stitch is not a happy camper!

 middy's intent look!


----------



## catwoman66

Wonderful thread - I need to go through all of the 200 + pages though and will do when I have some time...here are my babies..

Ivy





Winnie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bibi is too cute!
Ivy & Winnie are adorable!


----------



## jen_sparro

Baby passed out, she looks so sweet and innocent here, which couldn't be further from the truth:




And Alfa tonight, he passed out on the tv stand after playing with Tigerlily all night


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, Alfie is so precious.


----------



## stacmck

LOL, don't know how Alfie is comfortable like that


----------



## mymeimei02

Alfie is sooo cute 
Stitch is telling me its too hot


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LOL Alfie!! I love it when they end up dangling after passing out!

Ladies.. do any of your cats like.. umm... dirty clothes? LOL

We emptied some moving boxes last night and had a pile of clothes to wash... then SO threw his work clothes on that pile to be washed together.... Bisou comes RUNNING (the only thing she'll runs for is food... ).. plops down and furiously rubs her head against the pile and rolls around all crazy.. but her face is like "Aaaahhhh.... BLISS!"  

Eew? hahah this is the first time she's done it!!! She'll do this to her mat... or the carpet in my room sometimes, but never on clothes before! LOL

I took a pic, will upload it later hehe


----------



## jen_sparro

^Lisa, Baby sleeps on my Dad's clothes (he's her favourite person), and they have to have been worn by Dad otherwise she could care less lol.
Alfie likes to cuddle up to my shoes  I swear my shoes don't smell but I think they like to 'smell' our scent.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

But SO's clothes is smelllyyyy.. well I imagine it is! I try not to sniff it haha Work clothes fair enough i guess... but gym gear? Gross... haha


----------



## jen_sparro

^Cats are weird you know  Baby rolls in things I don't even want to think about... and she's the biggest diva personality I've ever encountered lol. 
Maybe it's something in your SO's sweat (gross I know)?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Yeah very gross... hahaha 

Here she is... in the midst of rolling around and rubbing her head on the pile... lol


----------



## jen_sparro

^Aww she looks like she's thinking: "Mmm daddy's clothes smell gggooooodddd" lol 
She's such a sweetie, what does Boris think?


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisalovesshoes said:


> Yeah very gross... hahaha
> 
> Here she is... in the midst of rolling around and rubbing her head on the pile... lol




Lol! My prior kitty use to do the same thing he would take naps in the hamper..


----------



## mymeimei02

mymeimei02 said:


> Alfie is sooo cute
> Stitch is telling me its too hot


But he is never too hot to pose


----------



## jen_sparro

^Handsome man! 

Quick question ladies; how old was your kitty when you started letting them go outside (unleashed), and did you do anything to introduce them? 
I'm thinking of letting Alfie wander outside by himself, but as the over-protective mum I am, I'm nervous... I can't remember how we introduced Storm and Paddy to the outside ush:


----------



## Denaroo

^ my cat Jim started going out right away - I got him at 10 weeks and he went out the first day but I left the door open for him to run back inside if he wanted and I walked outside with him around the yard (little did I know that would become a regular everyday deal and if you want to sleep you take the cat for a walk) - I was worried  he wouldnt develop a sense of the outdoor dangers here if I left it... we have coyotes, cougars and raccoons so I wanted him to be outdoor saavy right off.. 
Its hard to let them go outside but my guy loves it and I would never be able to make him be an indoor cat - he loves to be outside.


----------



## oggers86

Maybe around 4-6 months? I know we got my cat at 12 weeks and had her for a bit before she got spayed..then we kept her in for a bit longer. I vaguely remember the first time we took her out on her own, I was paranoid everytime she wandered out of my sight! She was fine though and we soon got used to it and having a collar and a tag made us feel a bit better incase she ever got lost. Even now we still wont let her go outside without her collar on just incase although at almost 14 I am guessing she wont go walkabouts. The only time she was ever "lost" was the time she got shut in my pyjama drawer overnight...or the times shes got locked in the garage for a few hours because she sneaks in!

However mums stray kittens have been outdoor cats I would imagine for their entire 6 months of their lives and they are managing just fine. She was having the opposite problem of introducing them to the inside! Hopefully once they find a new home things will be better for them though. 

How old is Alfie and how often have you been taking him for walks around the place? Im thinking its time to let him stand on his own 4 feet 

Good luck, its tough but its like sending a kid to school on their first day, has to be done with no fuss.


----------



## jen_sparro

Thank you both for your advice! And *Denaroo* thank you for your sweet comment on that LV thread  

Alf is now 6 months, we take him for a walk on his leash about every 2-3 days, he goes right around our house (we have a reasonable sized front and backyard). He's spayed and microchipped (just needs his tag), I'm just nervous with his personality, he is the most curious little man! And he adores both my dogs and two of our neighbours have dogs that are pretty nasty... the thought of him trundling up to them freaks me out... I just don't know how sensible he is 

I'm neurotic I know, I figure once I have his tag attached I'll let him out on a day I'm at home... he knows how to work the cat flap (he's watched Baby lol). *Oggers* you're right! Except I think I'd prefer to send him off to school rather than the big wide world


----------



## Denaroo

:greengrin:  no worries its easy to see youre a good mom HAHA!  

Okay I have to admit even still when Jim goes outside and Im home I watch him... I watch to make sure hes okay and whats going on around him. I have a huge yard and live right at the base of a mountain in a smallish subdivision and there is noone living behind me, just trees and a path and lots of "nature".... I even have an old wooden ladder set up to my 2 floor window that Jim goes up and down and I leave the window open for him to get into the house in the warm months.... I wont even tell you what Ive come home to sometimes .... it took him a few bumps and lessons and dog chases to learn the outdoors and its super hard to let them go because it did change how comfortable he was - they learn to be suspicious and on their toes and wary for sure. It seems Jim has a sense of the dogs he can trust - he beats some up and some chase him but hes not really scared and some he knows to get away from right away and he runs as soon as he sees them.
I had a kid throw a rock at him on the front road - I went to my back yard and got my tennis ball and winged that ball at that kid as hard as I could and whacked him right in the forehead. I wont even repeat what I said I was just livid...
I do whatever I have to do to protect my cat  HAHAHA - I totally understand what youre dealing with its hard to be a mom!! :greengrin:


----------



## scremmy

Here's a few of mine - 

Winky





Libby





Barclay





and Orangey, who passed away last summer.


----------



## Denaroo

*^ they are all so cute!!  I love winkys pink nose ...  sad you lost orangey *


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy taking a nap...





She and Charlotte are both getting so silly with their friendliness that today Spots ate some of Charlotte's hay   They have to do everything the same lol


----------



## scremmy

Denaroo said:


> *^ they are all so cute!!  I love winkys pink nose ...  sad you lost orangey *



Thanks!  Sometimes we call her Pinky Winky because of her nose.  

And although I miss Orangey terribly (he was the best boy!) it was his time.


----------



## baglady.1

We have a Singapura Cat named Shamy & an Abyssinian named Abby. CLICK ON THE THUMBNAIL TO SEE FULL SIZE:

ABBY




THE TWO AMIGOS









DH has trained them to jump 5-6 feet in the air...here are some minivideos:

http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P7313102-trim.mov

http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P1052957-trim.mov

http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P6090195-trim_loop.mov


----------



## JessieRose

OMG!! You have such gorgeous cats!! Where did you get them from? How much does Abby weigh? She looks super tiny!!!!  So gorgeous! Both of them. They jump SO high. Impressive. Tell your hubby he is a great cat trainer and to keep up the good work. I am expecting them to get up to 9-10 feet by the end of the year!! 


baglady.1 said:


> We have a Singapura Cat named Shamy & an Abyssinian named Abby. CLICK ON THE THUMBNAIL TO SEE FULL SIZE:
> 
> ABBY
> 
> View attachment 1370732
> 
> 
> THE TWO AMIGOS
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370733
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370734
> 
> 
> DH has trained them to jump 5-6 feet in the air...here are some minivideos:
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P7313102-trim.mov
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P1052957-trim.mov
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P6090195-trim_loop.mov


----------



## juneping

baglady.1 said:


> We have a Singapura Cat named Shamy & an Abyssinian named Abby. CLICK ON THE THUMBNAIL TO SEE FULL SIZE:
> 
> ABBY
> 
> View attachment 1370732
> 
> 
> THE TWO AMIGOS
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370733
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370734
> 
> 
> DH has trained them to jump 5-6 feet in the air...here are some minivideos:
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P7313102-trim.mov
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P1052957-trim.mov
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P6090195-trim_loop.mov


their sizes are so different...may i ask how much they each weight?? i am curious.
sasha once jumped about 6 feet high....


----------



## baglady.1

Thanks *Juneping* and *JessieRose*!!

Abby was a kitten in some of the pics, but she is still very small adult (about 6.5 lbs dripping wet) -- the Females of either Abyssinian or Singapura Breeds are very small & are like "forever kittens". Abby was purchased from a breeder from British Columbia who was at a Cat show here in Seattle Area. We lost another very small female Singapura (to Cancer)  a year & a half ago (see my avatar), and Abby is similar in size & adorable cuteness! She has grown longer over time & reminds us of a Dachsund - we call her Weiner Kitty, LOL!

Shamy is a Male Singapura, which is why he is much bigger (about an average size cat) and we adopted him from a breeder in California...he was a Show Cat in his younger days and very muscullar, with a Doggie Face (reminds me of a Pug a little).

DH uses double stick tape at a high spot on the wall where he sticks a particular toy they like. Then he moves the tape/toy up the wall to get them to leap even further! The cats are seriously addicted to jumping for the toy & will not relent until they get it and bring it back to us.


----------



## juneping

*baglady.1* - for a sec i thought shamy was a stuff animal b/c he didn't move while abby was moving around. they are so adorable.

would you care to educate me more about what's a show cat? like show dog, they are more easy to train?? besides of blue blood background.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*baglady.1* your kitties are SO cute! I love Abyssinians!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awesome kitties everyone 
Here is my Stitch sunbathing 





Please excuse his big belly


----------



## baglady.1

juneping said:


> *baglady.1* - for a sec i thought shamy was a stuff animal b/c he didn't move while abby was moving around. they are so adorable.
> 
> would you care to educate me more about what's a show cat? like show dog, they are more easy to train?? besides of blue blood background.


 I just meant he had been entered at Cat Shows  -- like branches of the CFA: http://www.cfa.org/client/breeds.aspx . He is a Singapura: http://www.cfa.org/client/breedSingapura.aspx   They 
 don't walk the cats for the most part like a dog show (LOL!) - but they have judging podiums that examine the different breeds of cat to be judged & grade them based on conformance to breed standards, alertness, musculature, bone structure, etc. It is just a TDF sort of event for cat lovers! A neighbor of mine breeds Devon Rex kitties (almost hypo allergenic) and she takes them in to get judges opinions on the kittens & then keeps the ones that have both show & breeding potential. Kittens that may have minor deviations from show quality usually become pets like Abby!  Shamy is very muscular & I am sure that was one reason why the breeder took him out to Cat show.....we just keep him as a pet though.


----------



## juneping

*baglady.1* - thanks!! very interesting.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, Stick looks so comfy!  "I love sun!" lol


----------



## br00kelynx

baglady.1 said:


> We have a Singapura Cat named Shamy & an Abyssinian named Abby. CLICK ON THE THUMBNAIL TO SEE FULL SIZE:
> 
> ABBY
> 
> View attachment 1370732
> 
> 
> THE TWO AMIGOS
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370733
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1370734
> 
> 
> DH has trained them to jump 5-6 feet in the air...here are some minivideos:
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P7313102-trim.mov
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P1052957-trim.mov
> 
> http://www.tlcpropmgmt.com/kitties/P6090195-trim_loop.mov



Beautiful cats! Their fur looks so shiny!


----------



## oggers86

Tibs (my baby) is the tortoishell cat looking as prim and proper as ever!

Smoky sitting on the sunbed after going absolutely mental playing with the arm. I just love how kittens are fascinated by the simplest of things!

I have a video of Smoky and Bandit playing with some string but I dont know how to upload it. 

Sadly my mum is going to ring up the Cats Protection League tomorrow to get them to rehome the kittens. I know her and my stepdad will miss having them around but they are making the right decision. 

I got to stroke Smoky for a while today whilst he was eating (twice! I went away for a minute and then went back to do it again) He didnt like being stroked when he wasnt eating but Bandit started off like that and she will now let you stroke her all the time. I managed to shut the kitchen door with her inside today and she didnt act all insane so me and my mum are very hopeful that with the right environment and the right owners they will make someone great pets! Just a shame it cant be us :cry:

No pics of Ginger this time, hes gone awol again. Im sure he will be back tomorrow morning when hes hungry. 

Smoky managed to upset Tibs today, they were both rolling around like mad cats when we arrived home. Unfortunately, Smoky decided it was a great idea to go running upto Tibs as she was enjoying a nice roll around...it did not go down well. Hes been copying her by rolling around and doing her trick of hanging on to the back door by his claws and peering in the window. It was very amusing to see him lying there looking over at Tibs and then us as if to say "Am I doing it right?"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^oggers-cute kitties!


----------



## juneping

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee32kM_m36c

this is quite amazing....a fun cat house.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Too cute! My friend has 4 bengals and when they built their 3 storey townhouse they had built-in cat runs put in all over! Pets aren't allowed to roam freely outside in their area either so it's a pretty awesome idea!


----------



## stacmck

juneping said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee32kM_m36c
> 
> this is quite amazing....a fun cat house.



Aw, how cute! And what gorgeous kitties!


----------



## jeshika

we got bibi a new collar. doesnt she look great?


----------



## Cindi

^ Bibi is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Michele26

Jes, I love the red collar on her very white fur.


----------



## mothbeast

The new red collar is quite fetching on Bibi.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww.. Bibi knows she's looking pretty! Look at that cute face!!


----------



## baglady.1

juneping said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee32kM_m36c
> 
> this is quite amazing....a fun cat house.


 Adorable Bengal Kitties!!

Love Bibi's new collar, so pretty on her white fur!


----------



## Denaroo

oh bibi looks good in her new accesory!! Shes so sweet


----------



## jeshika

*Cindi*, *Michele*, *mothbeast*, *lisa*, *baglady* and *Denaroo*! The collar does look really pretty on her... she's still getting used to the jingly bell. she is really a sweetheart.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

This made me laugh so hard! Boris was just sitting quietly in the corner of my bathroom enjoying the sun... then Bisou comes in, plops down in front of him and starts tapping him on the head/face!! Boris just sits still looking at her like "WHAT on earth are you doing mother?" until she stopped and went to the dinner plate asking for more hahaha


----------



## jen_sparro

^Sooo cute!


----------



## stacmck

^^ "I'm your mother and can hit you whenever I want!"


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ LOLL Probably! Considering he'd normally attack by then!!! hahaha


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisalovesshoes said:


> This made me laugh so hard! Boris was just sitting quietly in the corner of my bathroom enjoying the sun... then Bisou comes in, plops down in front of him and starts tapping him on the head/face!! Boris just sits still looking at her like "WHAT on earth are you doing mother?" until she stopped and went to the dinner plate asking for more hahaha




Haha, too cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lisalovesshoes*, my babies do the random fight attacks too! lol Usually it's Storm, we always say that Spots gets in trouble just for breathing he's a very typical older brother   My mom calls his attacks the "Bite the belly and kick the head" move bc that's what they always do lol.  He's such a grumpy pants I think he gets mad at Spotsy bc she's always such a happy little princess puff


----------



## Lady Stardust

Storm looks like such a crazy old man here lol





"You are dismissed, mother, you have disturbed my nap..."


----------



## juneping

interesting....male cat also has nipples.....


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> we got bibi a new collar. doesnt she look great?



i like the way she posted - like a lady....


----------



## mothbeast

lisalovesshoes said:


> This made me laugh so hard! Boris was just sitting quietly in the corner of my bathroom enjoying the sun... then Bisou comes in, plops down in front of him and starts tapping him on the head/face!! Boris just sits still looking at her like "WHAT on earth are you doing mother?" until she stopped and went to the dinner plate asking for more hahaha



Cute photo! Mine do that sometimes. 



Lady Stardust said:


> Storm looks like such a crazy old man here lol
> 
> "You are dismissed, mother, you have disturbed my nap..."


What a cutie - I love it when they show off their bellies like that.


----------



## mymeimei02

*Lady Stardust* Storm is so much like my Stitch they're like long lost twins 
Here is my Stitch sleeping....




Oh wait.... someone is not happy




Hehehe he's got that "what you want?" look


----------



## Eimii

Lady Stardust said:


> Storm looks like such a crazy old man here lol



I'm cracking up at this picture  It's the facial expression!


----------



## mothbeast

Here are my pair cuddling. They are sitting where I used to have a succuletn container garden before they dug them all up.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I LOVE this picture, this is the perfect shot of Spots, it just captures her personality so well lol she's got her excited face on for absolutely no reason:


----------



## Denaroo

^HAHAHAHA! I love that picture of Spots how cute!!

*Mothbeast* what gorgeous cats! I love the nose markings on your black guy


----------



## Sweetpea83

juneping said:


> interesting....male cat also has nipples.....




Yep, my Stanley also has nipples!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> I LOVE this picture, this is the perfect shot of Spots, it just captures her personality so well lol she's got her excited face on for absolutely no reason:



Cute!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww.. Spotsy is adorable!!!! 

"Look at my tum tum mommy! Don't you think you're not feeding me enough?" 

heheh


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone! lol  I wish I could dress Spots up as something for Easter but she'd never let me  she'd make a perfect egg with her belly lol


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Avi, sleeping as usual


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lorebunde-what a cutie..love her pink nose!


----------



## jeshika

*Lore*, i love that pic of Avi. that cute lil' pink nose!

thanks *june*! yes, she is quite the little lady.

I have a funny picture to share of the Beebs
She recently got a collar with a little bell and she's still trying to get used to the noise. Yesterday, she was trying to be as still as possible so it wouldn't ring and finally she gave up and lay on the floor like that. Poor kitty looks so defeated! I imagine her saying, "FINE! I give up! I'm just going to lay here and not move forever!"  and of course a snack got her scampering up to me 2 seconds later.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, poor Beebs!


----------



## missD

KUMQUAT! Where are your legs????







The most serious Scottish Fold in the world... Frequent side eye "*****, please" looks.


----------



## jeshika

missD said:


> KUMQUAT! Where are your legs????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most serious Scottish Fold in the world... Frequent side eye "*****, please" looks.



teehee kumquat is so cute!!!!!! 

oh baozi (did i get that right) is adorable too. look at those little paws!


----------



## mymeimei02

Um Stitch "Hello?" 




Stitch staring off into space...he was like this for a while


----------



## Sweetpea83

missD said:


> KUMQUAT! Where are your legs????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most serious Scottish Fold in the world... *Frequent side eye "*****, please" looks.*




Lol!! Both are adorable..


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like Stitch's new collar!


----------



## Belle de Jour

Enjoying the warm weather...


----------



## stacmck

Baozi reminds me of Wilford Brimley 

ETA:


----------



## Michele26

stacmck said:


> Baozi reminds me of Wilford Brimley
> 
> ETA:


----------



## baglady.1

AWWWWW!! Such Precious Kitties Ladies!


----------



## Dessye

Awwww!!! Thanks so much *Jesh* for referring me to this thread! Didn't even know it existed   Everyone's babies are SO adorable!!!  I have do get a pic of mine but she's camera shy.


----------



## LuvManoloB

mothbeast said:


> Ember and Ash were super excited looking outside today



My cat's name is Ember, too! She's right around 19 years old.


----------



## mothbeast

Stitch! always so photogenic. 

I love the expression on spotsy's face there. 

Ooooh poor Bibi! I admit the bells drive me nuts so I usually take the bells off since the cats don't wear their collars much and don't go outside. 



Denaroo said:


> *Mothbeast* what gorgeous cats! I love the nose markings on your black guy


Thanks - that is my Ember - she is smart but is a stinker who chews everything!



LOREBUNDE said:


> Avi, sleeping as usual


love sleepy kitties. They look soooo comfortable. 



missD said:


> KUMQUAT! Where are your legs????
> The most serious Scottish Fold in the world... Frequent side eye "*****, please" looks.


:lolots: so cute



Belle de Jour said:


> Enjoying the warm weather...


So cute, so fluffy!



LuvManoloB said:


> My cat's name is Ember, too! She's right around 19 years old.



\Ooh She's gorgeous and certainly doesn't look 19.


----------



## terrianne

This is our Malley Bear, she is a Siberian Forest Cat. She has the most adorable little personality... so loving and cuddly. Loves being held like a baby by the SO, haha. She IS our baby.


----------



## br00kelynx

jeshika said:


> *Lore*, i love that pic of Avi. that cute lil' pink nose!
> 
> thanks *june*! yes, she is quite the little lady.
> 
> I have a funny picture to share of the Beebs
> She recently got a collar with a little bell and she's still trying to get used to the noise. Yesterday, she was trying to be as still as possible so it wouldn't ring and finally she gave up and lay on the floor like that. Poor kitty looks so defeated! I imagine her saying, "FINE! I give up! I'm just going to lay here and not move forever!"  and of course a snack got her scampering up to me 2 seconds later.



She is such a pretty cat! I took the bell off my dogs collar because I feel it's mean though..


----------



## missD

stacmck said:


> Baozi reminds me of Wilford Brimley
> 
> ETA:




 HAHA! So true. Those eyes!


----------



## gsmom

mothbeast said:


> Here are my pair cuddling. They are sitting where I used to have a succuletn container garden before they dug them all up.


 
They are adorable.
They would probably say they were doing some architectural landscaping design rather than "dug them all up."


----------



## Dancechika24

Belle de Jour said:


> Enjoying the warm weather...


 
OMG...soo cute..And my Lola sleeps just like this too!


----------



## Dancechika24

My Lola bear sleeping in her box!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Wooops sorry its sooo huge!


----------



## bnjj

terrianne said:


> This is our Malley Bear, she is a Siberian Forest Cat. She has the most adorable little personality... so loving and cuddly. Loves being held like a baby by the SO, haha. She IS our baby.


 
Malley Bear is so pretty.


----------



## mothbeast

terrianne said:


> This is our Malley Bear, she is a Siberian Forest Cat. She has the most adorable little personality... so loving and cuddly. Loves being held like a baby by the SO, haha. She IS our baby.



She is so pretty and fluffy! What is Siberian Forest fur like/ My only longhair was a persian. 



gsmom said:


> They are adorable.
> They would probably say they were doing some architectural landscaping design rather than "dug them all up."



Probably but the destruction was rather systematic and complete. I kind of miss my lithops but I try not to get attached to plants. 



Dancechika24 said:


> My Lola bear sleeping in her box!


So cute! I used to know a cat that looked a lot like her.


----------



## terrianne

*@bnjj* - Thanks! I'll tell her you said that, she loves attention, haha.

*@mothbeast* - Siberian fur is ridiculously soft and silky, but it has a tendency to matt during the winter months if it isn't frequently brushed. Fortunately, it doesn't get too cold where I live, so for the most part she is a soft little ball of fluff. 

I found a pic of my boyfriend holding her like a baby... she does this to him ALL the time, it's so cute.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Awww!! What a cutie! Boris loves being held like that too.. He'll be all hyper and crazy and we'll pick him up and cuddle him like that and he goes limp and starts to purr heheh


----------



## terrianne

Haha, it melts my heart, it really does. Kitty cuddles are the best.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics!!

I heart Lola..


----------



## stacmck

I wish my cat would let me hold him like that  As soon as I do he starts meowing his head off...


----------



## NagaJolokia

terrianne said:


> *@bnjj* - Thanks! I'll tell her you said that, she loves attention, haha.
> 
> *@mothbeast* - Siberian fur is ridiculously soft and silky, but it has a tendency to matt during the winter months if it isn't frequently brushed. Fortunately, it doesn't get too cold where I live, so for the most part she is a soft little ball of fluff.
> 
> I found a pic of my boyfriend holding her like a baby... she does this to him ALL the time, it's so cute.


 
She's certainly beautiful, and I love the name of the breed, hehe.  I find cat fur to generally be extremely soft and silky in first place, so I wonder how her fur compares, lol. And, this pic with your SO is soooo darn cute!


----------



## jeshika

terrianne said:


> *@bnjj* - Thanks! I'll tell her you said that, she loves attention, haha.
> 
> *@mothbeast* - Siberian fur is ridiculously soft and silky, but it has a tendency to matt during the winter months if it isn't frequently brushed. Fortunately, it doesn't get too cold where I live, so for the most part she is a soft little ball of fluff.
> 
> I found a pic of my boyfriend holding her like a baby... she does this to him ALL the time, it's so cute.



AHHH, what a cutie!!!! Bibi doesn't like to be handled. So far, I've gotten her to rest her head on my arm and that's a major triumph! I am so jealous that your kitty loves to be cuddled!!!


----------



## terrianne

I think it's built into her breed! Apparently it's characteristic of them to love being cuddled like that. None of my other kitties growing up were like Malley in that way. She's happiest being held, which I know is a little strange for a cat! But I love it.


----------



## Denaroo

*  your cat loves this?  That is so cool!  If I held my cat like that Id have to have full reconstructive plastic surgery to my face and probly both eyes removed.*
*What a cute cuddly fur buddy, shes awesome! *








terrianne said:


> *@bnjj* - Thanks! I'll tell her you said that, she loves attention, haha.
> 
> *@mothbeast* - Siberian fur is ridiculously soft and silky, but it has a tendency to matt during the winter months if it isn't frequently brushed. Fortunately, it doesn't get too cold where I live, so for the most part she is a soft little ball of fluff.
> 
> I found a pic of my boyfriend holding her like a baby... she does this to him ALL the time, it's so cute.


----------



## jeshika

Denaroo said:


> *  your cat loves this?  That is so cool!  If I held my cat like that Id have to have full reconstructive plastic surgery to my face and probly both eyes removed.*
> *What a cute cuddly fur buddy, shes awesome! *



 *Denaroo*, those are some serious consequences!


----------



## bnjj

Both of my cats like to be held like babies.


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie will only be held if you hold him like a baby, even when he was 5wks old he'd freak if I tried to hold him the way I've always held my cats. I think it's because he likes to touch my face with his paws. Though he's not big on being held at all... he prefers to choose when he comes to you and cuddles lol.


----------



## lolitakali

Just coming back to check on all the beautiful kitty babies latest pics... all you cuties!



terrianne said:


> *@bnjj* - Thanks! I'll tell her you said that, she loves attention, haha.
> 
> *@mothbeast* - Siberian fur is ridiculously soft and silky, but it has a tendency to matt during the winter months if it isn't frequently brushed. Fortunately, it doesn't get too cold where I live, so for the most part she is a soft little ball of fluff.
> 
> I found a pic of my boyfriend holding her like a baby... she does this to him ALL the time, it's so cute.



^^^ What an awwweee factor! Too cute!
Pepper is a snuggie bear too and loves to be "babied".

Revisiting old pics of her being babied...




Sleeping...





Monster awake!

Pepper goes all limp whenever we pick her up like a ragdoll... totally a cuddle bug.


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Aww Pepper is such a cutie patutie!!!


----------



## jeshika

*lolita*, pepper is such a cutie cuddlebuggggg! she looks so soft and fluffy!


----------



## terrianne

Cutie pie!!


----------



## missD

look at that furry belly! love it!


----------



## amazigrace

*lolita,* I had a cat just like yours - her name was Gracie. I gave her to a friend to keep for me and she ran away and never came back. I've been heartbroken ever since. She was the sweetest cat in the world and the prettiest gray with green eyes, just like yours. I really miss her. Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Good to see more Pepper pics!! Lovely kitty..


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> Good to see more Pepper pics!! Lovely kitty..



Sweetpea!!! Thanks bunches!



amazigrace said:


> lolita, I had a cat just like yours - her name was Gracie. I gave her to a friend to keep for me and she ran away and never came back. I've been heartbroken ever since. She was the sweetest cat in the world and the prettiest gray with green eyes, just like yours. I really miss her. Yours is gorgeous!



Thanks amazigrace.
Sorry to hear about your runaway Gracie... I would be heartbroken too should Pepper do the same.

Thanks missD, DanceChika24, terrianne & jeshika!


----------



## mothbeast

pepper is so sweet! those pics totally make me miss my old grey cat. 

I had ot share this one - I was taking shots of some nail polish and rushing while there was still a bit of sun and Ember decided to participate. This is right after she whacked them all out of line.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast said:


> pepper is so sweet! those pics totally make me miss my old grey cat.
> 
> I had ot share this one - I was taking shots of some nail polish and rushing while there was still a bit of sun and Ember decided to participate. This is right after she whacked them all out of line.




Lol, love this pic!!


----------



## Dancechika24

mothbeast said:


> pepper is so sweet! those pics totally make me miss my old grey cat.
> 
> I had ot share this one - I was taking shots of some nail polish and rushing while there was still a bit of sun and Ember decided to participate. This is right after she whacked them all out of line.


 
OMG..lol..love this shot!


----------



## jeshika

Dessye said:


> Awwww!!! Thanks so much *Jesh* for referring me to this thread! Didn't even know it existed   Everyone's babies are SO adorable!!!  I have do get a pic of mine but she's camera shy.




AHHHH, *Dessye*, i can't wait for pics of your baby!!!!!!


----------



## Lanier

My black ball of fluff!


----------



## Lush Life

Lanier said:


> My black ball of fluff!


 
Aww, look at that fluffy glamourpuss! S/he just looks silky soft!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lanier said:


> My black ball of fluff!


 
OMG..cutie..you can barely see the face..only the eyes. So pretty!


----------



## sally.m

This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........


----------



## Dancechika24

^^OMG LOL! What a troublemaker!


----------



## missD

Lanier said:


> My black ball of fluff!




If the eyes are close, she'll look like a furry hat!


----------



## mothbeast

Lanier said:


> My black ball of fluff!


So cute and fluffy! 



sally.m said:


> This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........


Oh I love the action shots!


----------



## juneping

sally.m said:


> This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........



he's having so muchfun  look at the foot hanging in the air...
not sure why cats like tissue paper so much.....
one time i had some tissue paper tugged under my pillow and the next day i couldn't find it. i thought i misplaced it. and when the weekend came i was undoing the bed sheet, i found it and apparently my cat had so much fun with it.


----------



## lolitakali

mothbeast said:


> pepper is so sweet! those pics totally make me miss my old grey cat.
> 
> I had ot share this one - I was taking shots of some nail polish and rushing while there was still a bit of sun and Ember decided to participate. This is right after she whacked them all out of line.



Hahaha! Too cute!!!
She wants some nail done too!


----------



## lolitakali

Lanier said:


> My black ball of fluff!



Awwww....


----------



## lolitakali

sally.m said:


> This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........



Lol!!!
That is a great moment shot!


----------



## jeshika

mothbeast said:


> pepper is so sweet! those pics totally make me miss my old grey cat.
> 
> I had ot share this one - I was taking shots of some nail polish and rushing while there was still a bit of sun and Ember decided to participate. This is right after she whacked them all out of line.



so funny!!! 



Lanier said:


> My black ball of fluff!



what a cutie ball of fluff!!!!! 



sally.m said:


> This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........



 omg i LOLed when i saw this. what is with cats and tp? when Bibi first came to us, we put her in the bathroom to help her get used to us... on the 3rd day, we found our precious roll of tp (hey, tp is expensive in nyc) ripped to shreds. that's when we knew she was ready to be out of the bathroom.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally.m said:


> This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........



Haha, hilarious!!


----------



## Lanier

Flower and I say thank you!  I love this thread, everyone has such adorable kitties.



sally.m said:


> This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........



What a great cat moment!


----------



## mymeimei02

^*Lanier* Flower reminds of my Stitch but fluffier  Here is a pic of a typical Stitch moment. I caught red handed trying to eat my dinner ush:


----------



## Denaroo

sally.m said:


> This is my MIL's cat who lives a few houses down from us. He likes to come to mine top cause destruction........


 
*HAHAHAHA!!! absolutely hilarious!!! Hes having so much fun :greengrin:*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute pic of Stitch..


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> ^*Lanier* Flower reminds of my Stitch but fluffier  Here is a pic of a typical Stitch moment. I caught red handed trying to eat my dinner ush:



Awwww...
Stitch is so cute!!
Ich habe hunger babee...

Pepper is constantly raiding my bowl of butter on my island... I better change her name to a butterball instead... lol!


----------



## baglady.1

Love the Cat & the TP!! 

A friend just sent me this U TUBE link...so cute - cat & dolphins:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u86BR85y-nA&feature=player_embedded
Enjoy!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Such a cute video..thanks for sharing!!


----------



## stacmck

Middy gazing out the patio door...enjoying the sun.




Wow, I need to break out the Windex ush:


----------



## Lanier

mymeimei02 said:


> ^*Lanier* Flower reminds of my Stitch but fluffier  Here is a pic of a typical Stitch moment. I caught red handed trying to eat my dinner ush:



Sneaky Stitch! Flower does that too, so they must be kitty cousins.


----------



## lolitakali

baglady.1 said:


> Love the Cat & the TP!!
> 
> A friend just sent me this U TUBE link...so cute - cat & dolphins:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u86BR85y-nA&feature=player_embedded
> Enjoy!!



Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Middy gazing out the patio door...enjoying the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I need to break out the Windex ush:




Looove it! I love how she is posing as if sitting for a portraiture.


----------



## lolitakali

Here is one of Pepper eating like a hooman like Stitch is trying to do too...






Another of her trying to drink like a fine lady a.k.a. "stealing a drink"... heheheh.






Little Bugger.


----------



## mothbeast

mymeimei02 said:


> ^*Lanier* Flower reminds of my Stitch but fluffier  Here is a pic of a typical Stitch moment. I caught red handed trying to eat my dinner


sneaky stitch!



stacmck said:


> Middy gazing out the patio door...enjoying the sun.


she looks so regal and calm there. 



lolitakali said:


> Here is one of Pepper eating like a hooman like Stitch is trying to do too...
> 
> Another of her trying to drink like a fine lady a.k.a. "stealing a drink"... heheheh.
> 
> Little Bugger.


LOL mine do that with glasses and if they can reach with their head they try and tip them.


----------



## mothbeast

Ember's assault on my polish continues. She was chewing on the caps and knocking them all under a table.


----------



## lolitakali

mothbeast said:


> LOL mine do that with glasses and if they can reach with their head they try and tip them.



Yeah... Pepper uses her paw like a hooman to try and "tip" or "spill" the water half the time. Thus I never leave nice stemware on my table much anymore. Kitties... such little buggers.


----------



## lolitakali

mothbeast said:


> Ember's assault on my polish continues. She was chewing on the caps and knocking them all under a table.



She's trying to tell you "Ma, I want mine painted too"... lol!
Look! she had even picked out her fav. color!


----------



## stacmck

mothbeast said:


> Ember's assault on my polish continues. She was chewing on the caps and knocking them all under a table.



Middy is so nosy with my nail polishes too! (see avatar)


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Middy is so nosy with my nail polishes too! (see avatar)



That's a cute avatar! Love it!


----------



## mymeimei02

Oh Stitch... 




He's trying to be cute so I am not so mad at him  yeah he knows me I can't stay mad at him


----------



## stacmck

Lolita, your new avatar is gorgeous! Look at those green eyes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, lolita what a pretty avatar!! I just want to spueeze Pepper!


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-I really love that recent pic of Middy..I'd make it my wallpaper if I were you..


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Oh Stitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying to be cute so I am not so mad at him  yeah he knows me I can't stay mad at him



Stitch says I wanna some belly rub after my meal... lol! 
Too cute. 

Pepper is not a rag doll but acts like a ragdoll all the time = flops every 3/4 steps whenever you just even glance at her.

And thankyou sweetpea, stacmck!


----------



## mymeimei02

Thanks *lolotakali* Pepper is too cute especially with those green eyes. Strangely enough my Stitch loves belly rubs


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Thanks *lolotakali* Pepper is too cute especially with those green eyes. Strangely enough my Stitch loves belly rubs



Thanks mymeimei.
Belly rubs are cool!


----------



## jeshika

mymeimei02 said:


> Oh Stitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying to be cute so I am not so mad at him  yeah he knows me I can't stay mad at him



i love the bent paw look!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little Easter egg sleeping all snuggly wuggly lol


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> My little Easter egg sleeping all snuggly wuggly lol



Pawwwww... what a cutie bunny eggie all snugglie!
Hope everyone have an awesome easter!


----------



## jeshika

Bibi loves shoes... well, shoe boxes anyway...


----------



## miyale30

Bibi is so cute!


----------



## miyale30

mymeimei02 said:


> Oh Stitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying to be cute so I am not so mad at him  yeah he knows me I can't stay mad at him


I love this picture of Stitch!


----------



## lolitakali

jeshika said:


> Bibi loves shoes... well, shoe boxes anyway...



Awww... Bibi is soooo cute!


----------



## jeshika

*miyale* and *lolita*!

Here's her in the box again! I picked it up and carried her around. So much fun.


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Bibi has good taste in shoes!


----------



## Denaroo

*Bibi is SO cute and funny!! I just love her  *

*I love Spotsy's little grey "spot" on her back foot *


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone!  *Denaroo*, I call that "Spotsy's spot" lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Bibi is too gorgeous!! 
Bisou's the same with my shoe boxes!


----------



## New-New

lolitakali said:


> Another of her trying to drink like a fine lady a.k.a. "stealing a drink"... heheheh.
> 
> Little Bugger.



Mine does that as well. I can't leave a glass with water anywhere for more than a second. She'll be up on the counter or desk or whatever in a hot second.


----------



## missD

Bibi is sooo pretty!


----------



## Lanier

*Bibi* is such a cutie!


----------



## Michele26

Jess, Bibi has such a pretty face.


----------



## lolitakali

Just to wish everyone here a
Happi Easter!!!











Eat good all!


----------



## notoriousliz

I love this thread! Everyone's fur babies are precious! Gotta dig up my pictures of my princess!


----------



## jeshika

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^Bibi has good taste in shoes!



hahaa, doesn't she? she likes to expensive ones! (i nearly had a heart attach when she decided to chew the heels of my CLs) never goes near the flip flops!



Denaroo said:


> *Bibi is SO cute and funny!! I just love her  *



thanks *Denaroo*! She is very silly! 



lisalovesshoes said:


> Bibi is too gorgeous!!
> Bisou's the same with my shoe boxes!



thanks *lisa*! Awww... Bisou is such a cutie!



missD said:


> Bibi is sooo pretty!



thanks *missD*! She does love posing for the camera, doesn't she?



Lanier said:


> *Bibi* is such a cutie!



thanks *Lanier*! She is my little baby. 



Michele26 said:


> Jess, Bibi has such a pretty face.



thanks *Michele*! She's surprisingly photogenic! Must be those big eyes.


----------



## jeshika

My CL RAOK buddy got Bibi a bird toy and it's her absolute fav. I was trying to take a picture of them snuggling and she gave me the stink eye.


----------



## *MJ*

Cute thread!! All the kitties are so precious!! Here's Ginger....

Claiming my water...sigh.






And looking all sweet and innocent...


----------



## jeshika

*MJ*, ginger is so precious! look at those big round eyes! 

and LOL on the water! Bibi does that too. Strange kitties!


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> *miyale* and *lolita*!
> 
> Here's her in the box again! I picked it up and carried her around. So much fun.


what a nice pic!!


----------



## *MJ*

jeshika said:


> *MJ*, ginger is so precious! look at those big round eyes!
> 
> and LOL on the water! Bibi does that too. Strange kitties!


 
Thanks *jeshika*!!  Bibi is soooo cute too!! I adore white kitties!! 

They are strange little creatures!!! But so cute and loveable!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy and Charlotte were playing the other night lol.  They're really funny together, Charlotte's not at all scared of Spots (bc she thinks she's a cat too) and Spots doesn't see her as prey she really does play with her like in a joking way same as with Storm


----------



## Lanier

^Awwwww, that is *ADORABLE*! Furry friends!


----------



## lolitakali

jeshika said:


> My CL RAOK buddy got Bibi a bird toy and it's her absolute fav. I was trying to take a picture of them snuggling and she gave me the stink eye.



Cooool... pink is so her color!


----------



## lolitakali

*MJ* said:


> Cute thread!! All the kitties are so precious!! Here's Ginger....
> 
> Claiming my water...sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking all sweet and innocent...



Ginger is so precious... cutie!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy and Charlotte were playing the other night lol.  They're really funny together, Charlotte's not at all scared of Spots (bc she thinks she's a cat too) and Spots doesn't see her as prey she really does play with her like in a joking way same as with Storm



Spotsy is such a good gal!
Charlotte is so cute!
What pals.


----------



## *MJ*

lolitakali said:


> Ginger is so precious... cutie!


 

Aww...Thanks *lolitakali*!!


----------



## *MJ*

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy and Charlotte were playing the other night lol. They're really funny together, Charlotte's not at all scared of Spots (bc she thinks she's a cat too) and Spots doesn't see her as prey she really does play with her like in a joking way same as with Storm


 
So cute!!!


----------



## lolitakali

*MJ* said:


> Aww...Thanks *lolitakali*!!


So welcome!
My SIL's kitty is call ginger too!
Just like your ginger, an orange tabby.


----------



## *MJ*

lolitakali said:


> So welcome!
> My SIL's kitty is call ginger too!
> Just like your ginger, an orange tabby.


 
Really? Wow, another orange tabby called Ginger!! Swwet!!  Oh, and I love the kitty in your avi...those eyes!! Such a pretty cat!!


----------



## lolitakali

*MJ* said:


> Really? Wow, another orange tabby called Ginger!! Swwet!!  Oh, and I love the kitty in your avi...those eyes!! Such a pretty cat!!



Thanks MJ!


----------



## *MJ*

lolitakali said:


> Thanks MJ!


 
You're welcome lolitakali!!


----------



## sally.m

Naughty kitties drinking out of glasses!! Mine used to do this till i swopped to bottled water. They were forever knocking them over and making a huge watery mess!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Oh Stitch, someone needs his nails trimmed


----------



## juneping

*MJ* said:


> Cute thread!! All the kitties are so precious!! Here's Ginger....
> 
> Claiming my water...sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> And looking all sweet and innocent...



he's saying: what? i am not supposed to do that???


----------



## *MJ*

juneping said:


> he's saying: what? i am not supposed to do that???


 
Heehee!! Exactly *juneping*!! She's like, "what...that was for me, right??"


----------



## *MJ*

sally.m said:


> Naughty kitties drinking out of glasses!! Mine used to do this till i swopped to bottled water. They were forever knocking them over and making a huge watery mess!!


 
I know, right? Ginger will stick her face into any glass!! They are so funny!!!


----------



## *MJ*

mymeimei02 said:


> Oh Stitch, someone needs his nails trimmed


 
Wow!! Those claws!! Remind me to stay on Stitch's good side!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Stitch looks like a sleepy man! 

Spotsy says "Even when I'm drowsy I'm fierce Mommy!"


----------



## juneping

^^very elegant posture...even when she's sleepy....hehehehe


----------



## Lanier

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy says "Even when I'm drowsy I'm fierce Mommy!"



She matches the chair! Pretty kitty!


----------



## miyale30

*MJ* said:


> Cute thread!! All the kitties are so precious!! Here's Ginger....
> 
> Claiming my water...sigh.
> 
> I remember waking up to see my kitty with his head shoved way down inside my glass of water.
> Then I wondered how many times I must have drank after him. YUK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking all sweet and innocent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## *MJ*

miyale30 said:


> *MJ* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute thread!! All the kitties are so precious!! Here's Ginger....
> 
> Claiming my water...sigh.
> 
> *I remember waking up to see my kitty with his head shoved way down inside my glass of water.
> Then I wondered how many times I must have drank after him. YUK!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking all sweet and innocent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!! Me too...yuck!!
Click to expand...


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Oh Stitch, someone needs his nails trimmed



Awwww... stitch says "Paint my nails... plzzz". Heheheh.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Stitch looks like a sleepy man!
> 
> Spotsy says "Even when I'm drowsy I'm fierce Mommy!"



All drowsey... mayhaps a little drunk from sunshine too.
So luxurious!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone!  Spotsy and Charlotte are playing again right now, Charlie's trying to eat through her cage to get to her sister lol


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch sleeping 





Uh oh someone woke up :giggles:


----------



## stacmck

Cats are so cute when they sleep.


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh someone woke up :giggles:



What a cute little babeee.


----------



## Queenish

Awww, stitch is so sweet!

Here's a peek at one of my short hair Exotics.   Her name is Maddie and I just love her.http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x343/Queen-ishie/?action=view&current=MaddieApr16_2011.jpg


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving the new Stitch pics.


----------



## Lanier

Queenish said:


> Awww, stitch is so sweet!
> 
> Here's a peek at one of my short hair Exotics.   Her name is Maddie and I just love her.http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x343/Queen-ishie/?action=view&current=MaddieApr16_2011.jpg



What a cute face!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sometimes Spots does the weirdest poses lol I have no idea what this is :





My fuzzy girls were both SO excited for the wedding this morning!  Spots was running around like a nut and Charlotte knocked over her little straw house and was looking at the tv, they knew what was going on   They both passed right out after, too much excitement!


----------



## stacmck

Just got home from working out. Take off my shoes, and this is what my cat does:






Cats are so weird. 

(sorry for the crappy iphone pic, but I wanted to catch him in the act. )


----------



## jeshika

stacmck said:


> Just got home from working out. Take off my shoes, and this is what my cat does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are so weird.
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iphone pic, but I wanted to catch him in the act. )




eeeeewwww!!!!!


----------



## mothbeast

stacmck said:


> Just got home from working out. Take off my shoes, and this is what my cat does:
> 
> 
> Cats are so weird.
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iphone pic, but I wanted to catch him in the act. )


 LOL. My mom's cat used to do that. Loved the smell of shoes.


----------



## mothbeast

Spotsy and Stitch are looking as cute as ever.


----------



## nooch

Everyone welcome Phil!  I found Phil in the parking lot of my building Wednesday night and it appears that he'd been abandoned - he's about two, not neutered or wearing a collar or microchipped, super super super super friendly and loving, and thinks that he has to be in physical contact with me or my husband at all times.  We are BFFs!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww little boy!!  he looks like my Stormy!  Storm used to be little but he's a big boy now!


----------



## Michele26

Nooch, wow he's so lucky you picked him up. Bless you for saving him!


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Nooch, how sweet! He looks like my Middy too!


----------



## mymeimei02

nooch said:


> Everyone welcome Phil!  I found Phil in the parking lot of my building Wednesday night and it appears that he'd been abandoned - he's about two, not neutered or wearing a collar or microchipped, super super super super friendly and loving, and thinks that he has to be in physical contact with me or my husband at all times.  We are BFFs!


^^Awe Phil looks like Stitch except for that one white tipped paw.


----------



## mothbeast

Nooch - so glad you picked up Phil. he looks very sweet.


Here are the kitties sleeping in my handbag bin. They've been little terrors lately - chewing on everything! Ember even tried to make off with my pliers.


----------



## *MJ*

Everyone's kitties are looking so cute...I had to pop in and share this! Ginger is so cute when she sleeps!!


----------



## nooch

Phil is grateful for the warm welcome!  Seriously, I have had cats most of my life and I've only had one even close to this affectionate... and I got him as a 9 week old kitten, not a 2 year old cat.  He came into my life at the perfect time, too - I've just generally been having a hard time and when he cuddles up with me I feel so good.

Loving everyone's gorgeous black cats


----------



## jeshika

*Nooch*, Phil is such a cutie!!!!!  congrats on your new addition!

*moth*, they have that mischievous look!!!  

*MJ*, ginger is such a cutie! i  her!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Sometimes Spots does the weirdest poses lol I have no idea what this is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fuzzy girls were both SO excited for the wedding this morning!  Spots was running around like a nut and Charlotte knocked over her little straw house and was looking at the tv, they knew what was going on   They both passed right out after, too much excitement!




Spotsy a posing again... look at her hammies (legs)... so cute.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Just got home from working out. Take off my shoes, and this is what my cat does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are so weird.
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iphone pic, but I wanted to catch him in the act. )



Lol! Just like a doggie!


----------



## lolitakali

nooch said:


> Everyone welcome Phil!  I found Phil in the parking lot of my building Wednesday night and it appears that he'd been abandoned - he's about two, not neutered or wearing a collar or microchipped, super super super super friendly and loving, and thinks that he has to be in physical contact with me or my husband at all times.  We are BFFs!



Awwww! Congrats on finding your BFF!


----------



## lolitakali

mothbeast said:


> Nooch - so glad you picked up Phil. he looks very sweet.
> 
> 
> Here are the kitties sleeping in my handbag bin. They've been little terrors lately - chewing on everything! Ember even tried to make off with my pliers.



Cuties... that gray little has such a "focused" look.


----------



## lolitakali

*MJ* said:


> Everyone's kitties are looking so cute...I had to pop in and share this! Ginger is so cute when she sleeps!!



I looove cutie sleepy kitty pics!
Ginger looking so adorable all curled up like a babie... so comfi!


----------



## notoriousliz

Dug up some pics of my princess kitty, Cozy:


----------



## *MJ*

notoriousliz said:


> Dug up some pics of my princess kitty, Cozy:


 
Cozy is adorable!!


----------



## *MJ*

She loves to sprawl out in the middle of the floor!


----------



## notoriousliz

*MJ* said:


> Cozy is adorable!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many pretty babies!  **MJ**, I see an egg belly!  

Here's Spotsy tonight.  She doesn't like that her sister gets a little house and she doesn't so she plops herself down in there every time I have Charlotte out of it lol


----------



## *MJ*

jeshika said:


> *MJ*, ginger is such a cutie! i  her!


 
Thanks *jeshika*!! 



lolitakali said:


> I looove cutie sleepy kitty pics!
> Ginger looking so adorable all curled up like a babie... so comfi!


 
Thanks *lolitakali*!! She's a cutie!! 



Lady Stardust said:


> So many pretty babies! **MJ**, I see an egg belly!


 
Thanks *LadyStardust*!! Never heard "egg belly" before!


----------



## *MJ*

*Lady Stardust*, Spots looks really comfy in there!! 

*Nooch*, welcome to Phil!! He's so pretty!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol egg belly is my own term inspired by Spots   It's just a round little pudge pudge that looks like an egg when they roll around lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics, ladies..keep em coming! 

Ginger is freaking adorable..


----------



## *MJ*

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ lol egg belly is my own term inspired by Spots  It's just a round little pudge pudge that looks like an egg when they roll around lol


 
Oh!!! That is so funny!!! Love it!!


----------



## *MJ*

Sweetpea83 said:


> Loving all the new pics, ladies..keep em coming!
> 
> Ginger is freaking adorable..


 
Thanks *Sweetpea*!!


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger strikes the strangest poses!! Kinda looks like how a person would sleep!!


----------



## *MJ*

Looking sweet and innocent...


----------



## *MJ*

Ginger in her favorite chill out spot...


----------



## NagaJolokia

stacmck said:


> Just got home from working out. Take off my shoes, and this is what my cat does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are so weird.
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iphone pic, but I wanted to catch him in the act. )




One of my SO's cats seemingly love it when my feet are stinky and sweaty. If I come to his home from walking around and working all day and take my yucky loafers off (trying to wear them out 'cause I don't like them), she comes and rubs her head and chin all over my feet for a good minute and then does the same with my loafers. 

My feet are usually not stinky, and when I wear my other shoes (the kind that don't stink), she doesn't go out of her way to bother with my feet, lol.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Ginger is so frickin' adorable!


----------



## Lanier

*MJ* said:


> Ginger in her favorite chill out spot...



Ginger is SO cute - I love how she is crossing her paws in this picture. So ladylike!


----------



## *MJ*

NagaJolokia said:


> Ginger is so frickin' adorable!


 
Thanks *NagaJolokia*!! 



Lanier said:


> Ginger is SO cute - I love how she is crossing her paws in this picture. So ladylike!


 
Thanks *Lanier*!! She has her adorable moments!!


----------



## notoriousliz

I love Ginger! Orange tabbies are actually my absolute favorite! Shhhh....don't tell Cozy!


----------



## nooch

Aww, lovelove the new pics!

Here is a video of Phil thinking the side of his cat bed is his mother:


----------



## notoriousliz

I love when cats do the "kneading" thing.  Cozy does that to my chest in bed at night! Phil looks like a great kitty!


----------



## stacmck

NagaJolokia said:


> One of my SO's cats seemingly love it when my feet are stinky and sweaty. If I come to his home from walking around and working all day and take my yucky loafers off (trying to wear them out 'cause I don't like them), she comes and rubs her head and chin all over my feet for a good minute and then does the same with my loafers.
> 
> My feet are usually not stinky, and when I wear my other shoes (the kind that don't stink), she doesn't go out of her way to bother with my feet, lol.


Middy jams his face in my shoes no matter what shoes I wear and licks my feet after I take them off 

Weirdo.


----------



## stacmck

Aw, love the video, Nooch!


----------



## bernz84

Here's my cuddlebug...

BTW, she's not that big...she's only about 14 or so inches and 8.5 lbs.


----------



## JessieRose

Nooch, that video is hilarious!! 





nooch said:


> Aww, lovelove the new pics!
> 
> Here is a video of Phil thinking the side of his cat bed is his mother:


----------



## JessieRose

notoriousliz said:


> I love when cats do the "kneading" thing.  Cozy does that to my chest in bed at night! Phil looks like a great kitty!



My one cat does too. She gets in there, it feels amazing. She always finds that one knot that really needs to be kneaded/worked out! She really is my own little personal masseuse!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Cute video *nooch* my Stitch does the same thing except on me 
Here is the little bugger 





Yes, Stitch you are cute


----------



## notoriousliz

Stitch is so cute! Cozy is kneading me right now! It always makes me sleepy lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

*nooch*, I love how he looks up like "Why it not working Mama?" lol  *mymeimei02*, Stitch looks like a little baby in the first pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nooch said:


> Aww, lovelove the new pics!
> 
> Here is a video of Phil thinking the side of his cat bed is his mother:





Hehe, cute!


----------



## nooch

Stitch and Phil are separated at birth!  He appreciates all the love - he told me so by sitting on my chest while I read the thread!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, I love this thread.  Sleeping kitties are so precious.


----------



## miyale30

Nooch, Phil is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## *MJ*

notoriousliz said:


> I love Ginger! Orange tabbies are actually my absolute favorite! Shhhh....don't tell Cozy!



Aww!! Thanks *Liz*!!


----------



## Denaroo

*Phil is hilarious!*
*I love Stitchy hes so pretty *
*And Ginger is awesome - I have a soft spot for gingers - my Jim is a ginger *

*gorgeous fur babies for everyone!*


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots can wake me up all she wants when she wants loves or to play but this is the look I get when I wake her up lol Spoiled little turkey:


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots can wake me up all she wants when she wants loves or to play but this is the look I get when I wake her up lol Spoiled little turkey:



Got me!
_*Turkey!!!!!!*_
So cute!

And cute furbabies everyone! Love, love, love, love....


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Thanks! lol


----------



## mymeimei02

Spots is so cute  here is my Stitch just lounging around like a cool cat he is


----------



## jeshika

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots can wake me up all she wants when she wants loves or to play but this is the look I get when I wake her up lol Spoiled little turkey:





i know that look very well!


----------



## stacmck

mymeimei02 said:


> Spots is so cute  here is my Stitch just lounging around like a cool cat he is


He looks like he's watching TV or something


----------



## rnsmelody

Ahhh sorry ladies I have been so bad at keeping up with the thread =/ please forgive me!

I just wanted to share with you gals what a great find, I had found at my local TJ MAXX. I was looking for last minute things a day before my Vegas trip and I just happened to find this cat tree! Its hollow inside so your cat can go through the little holes to get to the other side. It was one of the best gifts I can give to Snooki before I left on vacation for 4 days. 

I checked another TJ Maxx a few miles away and they have one too. Each store gets one. It's a well made cat tree!!


----------



## *MJ*

Denaroo said:


> *Phil is hilarious!*
> *I love Stitchy hes so pretty *
> *And Ginger is awesome - I have a soft spot for gingers - my Jim is a ginger *
> 
> *gorgeous fur babies for everyone!*


 
Thanks *Denaroo*!! Ginger is a sweet kitty!!


----------



## *MJ*

Another cute sleeping pic...


----------



## *MJ*

And she follows me into the bathroom, and she's like, "why isn't the water on? I'm thirsty!!"


----------



## notoriousliz

OMG! Look at Ginger's adorable little face!

That cat tree is awesome! I would be all over it if I thought Cozy would use it. But I've had cat trees before and she just isn't into them.


----------



## Denaroo

*^ HAHAHAHA!*

*Motherrrrrr turn the water on..... Ginger is sooo cute, look at those eyes - I love the sleeping picture Jim does that too *


----------



## ILoveMyBug

rnsmelody said:


> Ahhh sorry ladies I have been so bad at keeping up with the thread =/ please forgive me!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you gals what a great find, I had found at my local TJ MAXX. I was looking for last minute things a day before my Vegas trip and I just happened to find this cat tree! Its hollow inside so your cat can go through the little holes to get to the other side. It was one of the best gifts I can give to Snooki before I left on vacation for 4 days.
> 
> I checked another TJ Maxx a few miles away and they have one too. Each store gets one. It's a well made cat tree!!



Wow your cat is gorgeous! Like a mini tiger


----------



## lolitakali

MJ,

Ginger is just too cute! 
She looks just like those "big, huge innocent eyed" (esp. the last pic) stuff toys that you just cannot help but "awwwwwwwwwwww...." over and bring home.
Sooo sooo cute!


----------



## lolitakali

rnsmelody said:


> Ahhh sorry ladies I have been so bad at keeping up with the thread =/ please forgive me!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you gals what a great find, I had found at my local TJ MAXX. I was looking for last minute things a day before my Vegas trip and I just happened to find this cat tree! Its hollow inside so your cat can go through the little holes to get to the other side. It was one of the best gifts I can give to Snooki before I left on vacation for 4 days.
> 
> I checked another TJ Maxx a few miles away and they have one too. Each store gets one. It's a well made cat tree!!



Cool kitty tree.
I usually go to TJMaxx or Marshall's for my Pepper's stuff (non-essentials).... lol!
Awesome bargains to be found there.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*MJ* said:


> Another cute sleeping pic...


----------



## bagsforme

Doing the Ragdoll flop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^bagsforme-such a pretty kitty!


----------



## jeshika

bagsforme said:


> Doing the Ragdoll flop.



 

so ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

*MJ*, i love ginger! she is so adorable. look at that snugglebug sleeping!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*bagsforme*, what a fluff muffin! 

Got all the babies today!

Spotsy sleeping like a weirdo:





Storm making a rare appearance:





And Charlotte laying down like a kitty lol I think she learned that pose from Spots.  She's spilling out of her hut like Shamoo  :


----------



## newmommy_va

What a great thread! I love cute kitty pics!

*bagsforme: *The Ragdoll flop is SOOOO cute!! What a charmer! 



bagsforme said:


> Doing the Ragdoll flop.


----------



## lolitakali

bagsforme said:


> Doing the Ragdoll flop.



Soooo cute!
What a floppie cat.


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> *bagsforme*, what a fluff muffin!
> 
> Got all the babies today!
> 
> Spotsy sleeping like a weirdo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm making a rare appearance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte laying down like a kitty lol I think she learned that pose from Spots.  She's spilling out of her hut like Shamoo  :



Awwwww... the three musketeers!


----------



## Lanier

Lady Stardust said:


> And Charlotte laying down like a kitty lol I think she learned that pose from Spots.  She's spilling out of her hut like Shamoo  :



Charlotte probably thinks she's a kitty after hanging around them!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^She does! lol We call her our "cavy cat"  she cleans herself the same way a kitty does and she loves playing with them she's not scared at all.  She's like "I'm bigger then them, I'm a cat too!" lol.  When she sees herself in a mirror she gets all excited like "Omg, mom, who let the rodent in here?!"


----------



## mothbeast

OMG that ginger look at the sink - i get that all the time from mine.


----------



## merekat703

My sweet furball!


----------



## merekat703

and my fluff ball!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Baby in a basket!!! Omg how adorable!


----------



## bagsforme

merekat - omg, so cute.  I love fluffy kitties.


----------



## Sweetpea83

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 1398327
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398328
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398329
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398330
> 
> My sweet furball!




Great pics!


----------



## lolitakali

merekat,

Cuties!!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Who needs a draught excluder when you have a Mummy


----------



## Lanier

*merekat* - your kitties are adorable! The picture of kitty squished in the basket is sooooo cute!


----------



## stacmck

Middy not too thrilled with me taking pictures of him in his new cat tree


----------



## stacmck

OMG, merekat, the kitty in a basket... Too cute!


----------



## lolitakali

ILoveMyBug said:


> Who needs a draught excluder when you have a Mummy



Awwww...
What a cute, lumpy, fluffy, cuddly, door stopper.


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Middy not too thrilled with me taking pictures of him in his new cat tree



Middy wants to play!
So cute!


----------



## jeshika

ILoveMyBug said:


> Who needs a draught excluder when you have a Mummy



Mummy is so cute!!!!!  she looks so much like my bibi.


----------



## notoriousliz

Cute kitties everyone! I love coming here every day and looking for new pics!


----------



## jeshika

kitty in box part 2


----------



## notoriousliz

^^Awwww!


----------



## lolitakali

jeshika said:


> kitty in box part 2



Awwww... Bibi's nap place.


----------



## Michele26

I love Bibi!


----------



## lolitakali

Here is one of the latest of Pepper's Portrait professionally taken.


----------



## notoriousliz

That picture of Pepper is beautiful!


----------



## lolitakali

notoriousliz said:


> That picture of Pepper is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## jeshika

notoriousliz said:


> ^^Awwww!





lolitakali said:


> Awwww... Bibi's nap place.





Michele26 said:


> I love Bibi!



 everyone! she is so silly sometimes.

here is the little sausage joining me in bed tonight... most cats curl up into a ball... not bibi... she just stretches out, diagonally, taking up as much space as possible.


----------



## jeshika

lolitakali said:


> Here is one of the latest of Pepper's Portrait professionally taken.



oh pepper is so gorgeous! beebs needs to take lessons in posing!


----------



## Denaroo

*Pepper is so beautiful *

*Look at that little cutie Bibi - it looks like there are still shoes in her box shes sleeping in, now how comfortable is that HAHA*
*And what a little bed hog - she makes me laugh she rules the roost doesnt she *

*They are all so cute Middy is so beautiful and what a soft, pillowy kitty you have "Ilovemybug"  wow!  *


----------



## stacmck

Remember before when I posted a picture of Middy jamming his face in my shoes? Well today he didn't even wait until they were off my feet. He was rubbing up against my feet and I shot a video  (hope this link works)



If you have the volume turned up loud enough you can hear him purring.


----------



## Denaroo

*^ HAHAHA!  What the heck is little Middy doing that is hilarious!*

*I love the white spot and his little pink boobies *


----------



## jaygurlygurl

my baby Francis Marie... adopted her about 3 weeks ago... 14 weeks old 






my Frankie boy... 2 years old


----------



## notoriousliz

^^Your babies are so stinkin cute! Francis is such a doll! Look at her sweet little face!


----------



## magen06

Bf's cat Pinkie...we were thinking about planting some flowers where she's laying. Unfortunately that's her favorite place to lay and she's a little...erm...fluffy haha. She takes up that entire area!


----------



## magen06

jaygurlygurl said:


> my baby Francis Marie... adopted her about 3 weeks ago... 14 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Frankie boy... 2 years old


 Soooo cute!  I love the wide-eyed look kittens get when they're figuring out the world


----------



## sally.m

Here is the MIL's cat playing at my house with cat nip bubbles....


----------



## Michele26

*sally.m*, love tuxedo cats! 

I never heard of catnip bubbles, are they bubbles that smell like catnip?


----------



## lolitakali

Thanks jeshika, Denaroo!


----------



## lolitakali

stacmck said:


> Remember before when I posted a picture of Middy jamming his face in my shoes? Well today he didn't even wait until they were off my feet. He was rubbing up against my feet and I shot a video  (hope this link works)
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the volume turned up loud enough you can hear him purring.



Middy's head butting... funny!


----------



## lolitakali

jaygurlygurl said:


> my baby Francis Marie... adopted her about 3 weeks ago... 14 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Frankie boy... 2 years old



Both are sooo beautiful!
Congrats on baby Francis Marie!


----------



## lolitakali

magen06 said:


> Bf's cat Pinkie...we were thinking about planting some flowers where she's laying. Unfortunately that's her favorite place to lay and she's a little...erm...fluffy haha. She takes up that entire area!



Awwwww... I love fluffy kitty!
Pinkie says I'm much more prettier than any flowers... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

sally.m said:


> Here is the MIL's cat playing at my house with cat nip bubbles....



Cute! Pepper says I want some cat nip bubbles too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali said:


> Here is one of the latest of Pepper's Portrait professionally taken.



Love this picture of Pepper..you should get it framed!


----------



## stacmck

Love all the new pictures!


----------



## jeshika

oooh *jay*, Francis Marie is beautiful! Such a cutie! And Frankie is such a handsome boy!  Congrats on your new addition!




jaygurlygurl said:


> my baby Francis Marie... adopted her about 3 weeks ago... 14 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Frankie boy... 2 years old


----------



## jaygurlygurl

thanks all! Francis is quite the little devil but we still love her to pieces!


----------



## jeshika

Bibi loves to pose. I was sitting in the living room studying when she decided to lay on the chair behind me to keep me company/creep on me... when she saw the camera, she immediately sat up and posed. I guess she loves the camera!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Bibi looks so soft and cuddly..


----------



## ILoveMyBug

jeshika said:


> Bibi loves to pose. I was sitting in the living room studying when she decided to lay on the chair behind me to keep me company/creep on me... when she saw the camera, she immediately sat up and posed. I guess she loves the camera!



She's so cute! She even does the big black eyes thing that Baby does


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Bibi! 

Middy is the opposite...he runs as soon as he sees my camera (or phone!) in my hand. I have to take stealth pictures


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's a perfect one for TPF! lol  I was cleaning before and putting some of my bags on my bed that I haven't put away yet (been interchanging a lot lately) and caught Spotsy like this lol  That's my little furry fashionista!


----------



## Denaroo

*Ohh little Bibi look at her posing! My god she is so cute  *

*Spotsy has pretty good taste in bags - she is so cute too, I love her little white toes *


----------



## Luv n bags

rnsmelody said:


> Ahhh sorry ladies I have been so bad at keeping up with the thread =/ please forgive me!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you gals what a great find, I had found at my local TJ MAXX. I was looking for last minute things a day before my Vegas trip and I just happened to find this cat tree! Its hollow inside so your cat can go through the little holes to get to the other side. It was one of the best gifts I can give to Snooki before I left on vacation for 4 days.
> 
> I checked another TJ Maxx a few miles away and they have one too. Each store gets one. It's a well made cat tree!!


 
I just got the same cat tree at TJ Maxx.  It is well made and usually retails for a lot more than what I purchased it for.


----------



## rnsmelody

tigertrixie said:


> I just got the same cat tree at TJ Maxx.  It is well made and usually retails for a lot more than what I purchased it for.



It's a great find!! I would love to see some pictures of your cat/s on it


----------



## rnsmelody

I just found a new avatar pic  

Snooki guarding the CL's :rawr:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ SO cute! hahah

Been MIA from this thread.... need to dust off the camera and start taking pics!!! Boris has grown so much it's crazy!!


----------



## Necromancer

I absolutely love all of these latest cat pics.


----------



## Necromancer

*rnsmelody*, If I had that many pairs of Louboutins, I'd have a guard cat too.   What a fun pic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, Snooki is a cutie..please don't tell me you named her after the girl on Jersey Shore?


----------



## bagsforme

rnsmelody - so cute.  my cats jump right into an open box as soon as they see one.


----------



## rnsmelody

*lisalovesshoes, Necromancer, Sweetpea83, & bagsforme* - Snooki says thank you so much for the purrefect compliments 

Ahahahaha! Yes I did name her after the jersey shore girl. Her old name was Dixie. I was her kittysitter while she lived with my friend. Then my friend had her first baby & she felt really bad that she didn't have much time for Dixie anymore. So I ended up being the lucky one to adpot Dixie. I wasn't really fond of the name but from watching so much of Jersey Shore, I knew Snooki was perfect for her. The personality matches dead on!

Snooki is a bengal so her attitude is wild & crazy. She is sweet when she wants to be. Loves to play bite you when you touch her out of the blue, she will only allow you touch her on her terms. Snooki loves to cuddle with me under the covers when she knows I sleep in. She wakes up from the foot of the bed then walks her way up to my shoulder, paws at the blanket until I wake up, then she waits for me to lift up the covers for her to come in. She walks her way down to my tummy, then turn around a few times. Then plant herself down in a ball. I sleep on the left side of the bed, but when she does this. I wake up a few hours later finding myself all the way on the right side of the bed, stuck in the corner. While she is all streched out on the bed. What a little slore  that's what my DBF & I call her somtimes.. she doesn't mind it 

The funny thing is that when I was younger. I had 2 cats that would sleep with me in the same way like what Snooki does & I still sleep in the same room! Crazy huh?!


----------



## stacmck

rnsmelody said:


> I just found a new avatar pic
> 
> Snooki guarding the CL's :rawr:



Love it!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I don't know what it is with Spots and my bags lately, she loves sleeping next to them! lol "This is mommy's, I will cuddle with it"


----------



## jeshika

what a cutie, *lady*! she really loves your bags!


----------



## jeshika

I'm home sick today and Bibi is... uhm... hanging out with me.


----------



## stacmck

My little yogurt addict attacked me again! 




I love how he got yogurt on his whiskers from jamming his face in the cup


----------



## notoriousliz

Love all the pictures on this page!


----------



## newmommy_va

ITA! *Lady Stardust*, your baby is sooo cute!! I have a fluffly black one that likes to hide out in one of my husband's black shoe boxes. The first time I caught her, I thought the box was empty- except for two huge eyes and fluffly ears poking out to look at me. I'll have to snap a pic next time...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Thanks!


----------



## ivy1026

Nike chilling on the new carpet


----------



## Denaroo

*^ Nike likes the new carpet   everytime I see your avatar it makes me laugh his lips look like they are pursed *


----------



## ivy1026

Denaroo said:


> *^ Nike likes the new carpet   everytime I see your avatar it makes me laugh his lips look like they are pursed *



You're not the first one to say that his lips are pursed


----------



## notoriousliz

Nike is so cute!


----------



## rnsmelody

Here is a late picture of Snooki at the royal wedding! :greengrin:


----------



## rnsmelody

ivy1026 said:


> Nike chilling on the new carpet



what a cutie pie! I notice all cats like new stuff!



jeshika said:


> I'm home sick today and Bibi is... uhm... hanging out with me.



BiBi has the best of both worlds!



Lady Stardust said:


> I don't know what it is with Spots and my bags lately, she loves sleeping next to them! lol "This is mommy's, I will cuddle with it"



She smells you, in the Chanel!


----------



## rnsmelody

Please post more pictures!! This thread has been quiet lately!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Here is Muffin (left) and Ronica (right)... they are my SO's kitties... They normally swipe each other if one got too close to the other but yesterday, we found them cuddling up with each other because it was so cold! 






Muffin was asleep and she was awake but snuggling up to his furry belly.... He woke up and she sat up straight away like "Oh NO! He better not see me this close!!" and sure enough he started punching her... hahaha






Imagine how much bigger Muffin would look if he still had his big bushy tail that was as long and thick as his body


----------



## lisalovesshoes

rnsmelody said:


> Here is a late picture of Snooki at the royal wedding! :greengrin:



TOO cute!! Looking very posh!!


----------



## Lanier

lisalovesshoes said:


> Here is Muffin (left) and Ronica (right)... they are my SO's kitties... They normally swipe each other if one got too close to the other but yesterday, we found them cuddling up with each other because it was so cold!



Awww, they look so cuddily!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lisalovesshoes*, what puffs!   Today Storm and Spots were eating treats and one fell out of Storm's mouth and Spots ran over and ate it ush:


----------



## jeshika

*rns*, hilarious!!!!!  snooki's hat looks 10000000x better than the nonsense worn at the wedding, IMHO!


----------



## jeshika

Bibi in what DBF refers to as "slug mode" cos you can't see her limbs and she's just one cylindrical white fluff. (please ignore the paw that is peeking out)


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch giving the "look" he thinks he can get some food just by being cute


----------



## jeshika

stitch is so charming... look at that face!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the new pics!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

We changed our summer duvet on the weekend to our fluffy winter one Boris can't get used to how much it sinks in! He won't come on the bed now and when I pick him up and put him n the bed, he tippy toes to the edge and jumps off haha



jeshika said:


> Bibi in what DBF refers to as "slug mode" cos you can't see her limbs and she's just one cylindrical white fluff. (please ignore the paw that is peeking out)



hehehe.... Bisou does that too.... she lies down straight and tucked in, looks like a torpedo.. LOL


----------



## ivy1026

love all the cuties here


----------



## stacmck

My baby is finally enjoying his new cat tree birthday present and not looking at it as some sort of foreign object 




The only bad part is that he thinks he can launch himself at the upper levels and they aren't as sturdy as the bottom one...just waiting for him to knock the whole thing over


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stacmck said:


> My baby is finally enjoying his new cat tree birthday present and not looking at it as some sort of foreign object
> 
> The only bad part is that he thinks he can launch himself at the upper levels and they aren't as sturdy as the bottom one...just waiting for him to knock the whole thing over



Cute!!

My cats have done that to their 3 tiered cat tree... Middle of the night I heard a loud BANG CRASH BANG! Scared the crap out of me! hahaha I have put it up in the corner now behind the couch so if it tips it won't fall completely down!


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-what a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Because I haven't posted pictures of Stanley in forever on here..thought I'd update some pics. First pic of him (Stanley) posing for the camera...second and third pics are of him with his gf, Luna..the SO's cat. They love each other..Luna has a huge crush on Stanley..they see each other every weekend..either I bring Stanley over his apartment or SO brings Luna to my place... (Stanley loves smooches from his girlfriend...)


----------



## pellarin22

It's true love!


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Stanley and his girlfriend are so cute!


----------



## jeshika

*Sweetpea*, Stanley and Luna are so sweet together!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys! I might have to get joint custody of Luna now..don't want them to be apart.


----------



## poopsie

What is it with cats and purses? I can't set mine on the bed for 2 seconds before this happens







Pauly the metrosexual


----------



## newmommy_va

*stacmck*: I love that cat tree!! I keep wanting to buy a big one for my cat family, but I can't figure out how to get it home from the pet store. 



stacmck said:


> My baby is finally enjoying his new cat tree birthday present and not looking at it as some sort of foreign object
> 
> The only bad part is that he thinks he can launch himself at the upper levels and they aren't as sturdy as the bottom one...just waiting for him to knock the whole thing over


 
*sweetpea83*: Oh my goodness they're so CUTE together!!!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Because I haven't posted pictures of Stanley in forever on here..thought I'd update some pics. First pic of him (Stanley) posing for the camera...second and third pics are of him with his gf, Luna..the SO's cat. They love each other..Luna has a huge crush on Stanley..they see each other every weekend..either I bring Stanley over his apartment or SO brings Luna to my place... (Stanley loves smooches from his girlfriend...)


----------



## newmommy_va

Here's Princess in my DH's empty shoe box. 

Here, I caught her sleeping:



And here's what she looked like after I took the picture above:



After that... she hopped out of the shoe box. I guess she wasn't feeling up to modelling today.


----------



## stacmck

I ordered the cat tree online from Petco...they dropped it off at my door and I just shoved it up the steps. Couldn't pick it up


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Stanley & GF is adorable!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks newmommy & lisa!

Princess is a cutie pie!


----------



## Lanier

Princess is so pretty and fluffy! She reminds me of my Flower.  Kitty cousins!


----------



## newmommy_va

*stacmck*: LOL-- too funny!!



stacmck said:


> I ordered the cat tree online from Petco...they dropped it off at my door and I just shoved it up the steps. Couldn't pick it up


 
*Lanier*: Is Flower in your avatar pic? She's so cute!! (Princess is veeeery fluffy. )



Lanier said:


> Princess is so pretty and fluffy! She reminds me of my Flower.  Kitty cousins!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy was so tired the other night she passed out like this lol


----------



## Lanier

^ I am jealous of Spotsy, I wish I was doing that right now! LOL



newmommy_va said:


> *Lanier*: Is Flower in your avatar pic? She's so cute!! (Princess is veeeery fluffy. )



Awww thank you, yes, Flower is in my avatar!  I swear, Princess & Flower must be related! It's an old picture but one of my favs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lanier-that's a great picture..


----------



## Lanier

^ Thank you so much *Sweetpea*! 

One more Flower picture, she wanted to say hi to her tpf cat friends.


----------



## Michele26

Flower is so pretty!


----------



## notoriousliz

Flower is gorgeous! I just love those eyes!

Here's Cozy peeking. I was going to get a "sleeping kitty" pic but she heard me coming


----------



## jeshika

Hello Flower! Bibi says hi! Oh look at those pretty eyes! You have a beauty on your hands, *Lanier*!

*Lady*, Spotsy looks so POOPED! such a cutie!

*notorious*, i get that look from Bibi whenever i try to sneak up on her!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Flower is very pretty!!!


----------



## poopsie

Here is Boo


----------



## poopsie

Are you talkin to ME?


----------



## Lanier

poopsie2 said:


> Here is Boo



Another fluffy black kitty!  Love the name *Boo*. He/she is so pretty and cuddily!


----------



## Lanier

notoriousliz said:


> Flower is gorgeous! I just love those eyes!
> 
> Here's Cozy peeking. I was going to get a "sleeping kitty" pic but she heard me coming



Her name is very fitting! She looks comfy-cozy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

poopsie2 said:


> Are you talkin to ME?



Look at those eyes..


----------



## Sweetpea83

notoriousliz said:


> Flower is gorgeous! I just love those eyes!
> 
> Here's Cozy peeking. I was going to get a "sleeping kitty" pic but she heard me coming




Cutie..


----------



## poopsie

Awwww thank you* Lanier* and *Sweetpea83*!


Boo is just the friendliest little guy! I have never had a kitty who was so outgoing. He is like the neighborhood goodwill ambassador.


----------



## mymeimei02

*poopsie2* and *Lanier* your black kitties are just too precious. I could be bias since my Stitch is a black kitty too but I think black kitties have the best personalities. Stitch is so loving buts wants lots of attention


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sweetpea83 said:


> Because I haven't posted pictures of Stanley in forever on here..thought I'd update some pics. First pic of him (Stanley) posing for the camera...second and third pics are of him with his gf, Luna..the SO's cat. They love each other..Luna has a huge crush on Stanley..they see each other every weekend..either I bring Stanley over his apartment or SO brings Luna to my place... (Stanley loves smooches from his girlfriend...)



This is so cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## jeshika

i love this picture of Bibi. She looks so pretty!  She was snuggling with us before bed last night. Please ignore dBFs head in the back.


----------



## notoriousliz

I just love Bibi!  She's so pretty!


----------



## poopsie

Bibi is so pretty----she looks like a princess!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bibi is a pretty kitty..


----------



## jeshika

notoriousliz said:


> I just love Bibi!  She's so pretty!



awww, thanks *notoriousliz*! 



poopsie2 said:


> Bibi is so pretty----she looks like a princess!



 *poopsie*! Bibi is a little princess. she loves to pose! this morning she decided that she wanted me to scratch her head and let me tell you, this little monster doesn't take no for an answer. when i tried to hide my hands from her, she decided to use my elbows instead. oh and also, she decided that she wanted alternate limb scratches and would walk all over me to get them. let me tell you, having an 11 pound kitty walking up and down your chest is no fun. oof! 



Sweetpea83 said:


> Bibi is a pretty kitty..



thanks *Sweetpea*! she is a camera lovin' kitty!


----------



## Luv n bags

Jeshika, I love Bibi.  I decided to join you and show you Bibi's twin, Pebbles with her little sis Baby.


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is baby with her big brother, Gizz.  Baby has another brother and sister, but I am too tired to search for their pictures now.


----------



## notoriousliz

^^Very pretty kitties!


----------



## notoriousliz

Here's the sleeping kitty pic I wanted! I have no idea how this is comfortable for her


----------



## notoriousliz

Then there's this one. That look: I don't know what she was pissed at me about, but it was definitely something


----------



## jeshika

tigertrixie said:


> Here is baby with her big brother, Gizz.  Baby has another brother and sister, but I am too tired to search for their pictures now.



*TT*, how many kitties do you have?  5 in total?

Baby and Gizz are so adorable! Now i know what you mean about Baby's markings! she's spotty and stripey! So unusual!


----------



## jeshika

notoriousliz said:


> Here's the sleeping kitty pic I wanted! I have no idea how this is comfortable for her



hahaha kitties do that! it's so funny!


----------



## Tigistylist

Num! Num! Num!




Busted!


----------



## Tigistylist

My Name is Corkie! Do you see why? Mommy loves me BTW!


----------



## Luv n bags

notoriousliz said:


> Here's the sleeping kitty pic I wanted! I have no idea how this is comfortable for her


 
So cute!


----------



## Luv n bags

jeshika said:


> *TT*, how many kitties do you have?  5 in total?
> 
> Baby and Gizz are so adorable! Now i know what you mean about Baby's markings! she's spotty and stripey! So unusual!


 
Yes, I have 5 cats.  Thank goodness I have a big house (even though they all congregate around me).


----------



## Luv n bags

Tigistylist said:


> My Name is Corkie! Do you see why? Mommy loves me BTW!


 
Thats the perfect name for your baby! Such shiny and healthy fur.


----------



## ivy1026

all kitties look so adorable here


----------



## ivy1026

here is Nike in his new matching bed....


----------



## notoriousliz

Corkie is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lanier

ivy1026 said:


> here is Nike in his new matching bed....



Awwww, he looks so cute in his bed.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here is my cat named Kitten. I believe she's meditating ...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the news pics!


----------



## Lanier

Kitten is so regal-looking!


----------



## Necromancer

Fab pics everyone. I love all your kitties.


----------



## kelbell35

Omg I've been gone from this thread for too long... I need to catch up on all the cute kitty action! 

Here's Audrey when we first got her back in October...





And here she is last week - time sure does fly...  She's growing into such a gorgeous little lady


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ AWWW!! Gorgeous!


----------



## notoriousliz

Audrey is soooo precious! I love her!

OMG Kitten is so fluffy!! How adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Audrey is so cute!


----------



## poopsie

I need more kitties! I love them ALL!!!!!! Such beautiful babies


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Audrey is so sweet! 

And Kitten does look like she is deep in thought.


----------



## Luv n bags

ivy1026 said:


> here is Nike in his new matching bed....


 
Nike is camoflauged on his bed!



lorihmatthews said:


> Here is my cat named Kitten. I believe she's meditating ...


 
How cute is she? 



kelbell35 said:


> Omg I've been gone from this thread for too long... I need to catch up on all the cute kitty action!
> 
> Here's Audrey when we first got her back in October...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is last week - time sure does fly... She's growing into such a gorgeous little lady


The first picture looks like my baby.  Love her stripes and spots! Its amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## kelbell35

^Thanks, tigertrixie!  They do grow sooooo fast!  I just went back in the thread and found a few pictures of your kitties.  They are adorable!

Thanks for the sweet comments, ladies!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy is officially obsessed with strings.  Twice this month I caught her eating some kind of string (today it was one of those hanger straps you cut off dresses etc) and had to pull it out of her throat


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy is officially obsessed with strings.  Twice this month I caught her eating some kind of string (today it was one of those hanger straps you cut off dresses etc) and had to pull it out of her throat



 indeed!!! Boris is obsessed with strings too... he'd rather play than eat! He'll pick it up with his mouth and follow us around everywhere if we're not playing it with him!!  I've been trying to take a photo of it but he's too quick! 

He's never _eaten _them though!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's my little string eater tonight.  Such a ladylike pose too, Spotsy


----------



## sally.m

*Tigistylist* - How did corky's tail get like that? Was it from birth? Its very unusual, So it makes him one in a million!!!

Love him looking into the cereal box!


----------



## sally.m

Michele26 said:


> *sally.m*, love tuxedo cats!
> 
> I never heard of catnip bubbles, are they bubbles that smell like catnip?


 

I guess they do. My other cats arent intrested but they will sniff the carpet where the bubbles have burst.  I saw them in a local pet fod shop, I knew little 'Sailor' would appreciate them!


----------



## sally.m

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 1398327
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398328
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398329
> 
> 
> View attachment 1398330
> 
> My sweet furball!


 

Kittie in a basket, I nearly spat out my drink over the keyboard, Its hillarious! Why do they think they can fit comfortably in such tiny spaces!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Here's my new baby, Nefertiti. I'm sooooo smitten with her!







Ridiculous human food loving cat. She stole spaghetti off my plate & then tried to swat my meatball off, too.


----------



## merekat703

sally.m said:


> Kittie in a basket, I nearly spat out my drink over the keyboard, Its hillarious! Why do they think they can fit comfortably in such tiny spaces!!!


 haha yea hes a crazy kitty. Always up to something!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

thegoreprincess said:


> Here's my new baby, Nefertiti. I'm sooooo smitten with her!
> 
> 
> Ridiculous human food loving cat. She stole spaghetti off my plate & then tried to swat my meatball off, too.



SO gorgeous! Look at that face! "Can I haz sum plzzzz?"


----------



## ivy1026

Nike wants ice-cream......


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is Stitch showing off his big belly 




Stitch being Stitch


----------



## Denaroo

Stitch - HAHAHAHA!   Hes so cute :greengrin:

Is Nike sitting at the table?!?  I love that cat, his avatar pic makes me laugh everytime I look at it 

Nefertiti is soooo cute


----------



## ivy1026

thegoreprincess said:


> Here's my new baby, Nefertiti. I'm sooooo smitten with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous human food loving cat. She stole spaghetti off my plate & then tried to swat my meatball off, too.



I think most cats are interested in human food


----------



## ivy1026

Denaroo said:


> Stitch - HAHAHAHA!   Hes so cute :greengrin:
> 
> Is Nike sitting at the table?!?  I love that cat, his avatar pic makes me laugh everytime I look at it
> 
> Nefertiti is soooo cute



Nike is sitting on the stool next to the island in the kitchen.  He always does stupid things and looks stupid that make me and my hubby laugh


----------



## ivy1026

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is Stitch showing off his big belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch being Stitch



cute look....Stitch is like "what are you staring at?"


----------



## thegoreprincess

ivy1026 said:


> I think most cats are interested in human food



My old cat had no interest whatsoever. He only ate his dry food, so when she was trying to eat mine, I was like ??????


----------



## madamefifi

Here are some "portraits" I took of my boys Arthur and Clarence. We were having PPs (porch privileges). That's Hector in the background behind Arthur, looking weirdly fat--he's actually quite thin!


----------



## madamefifi

OK, can't resist posting a few more--I love my kitties! In order: Dolores, Gozer, Poopie, and a sleeping pile.


----------



## madamefifi

So many beautiful kitties!! It warms my heart to know there are other cat lovers like me giving them good homes and lots of love!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's my flubber man Storm today (he's Flubber, Spotsy is Blubber and Charlotte is Chubber  ).  He was hot so he laid on the floor all day lol too much effort to go on a chair


----------



## notoriousliz

^^Awwww! So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> Here are some "portraits" I took of my boys Arthur and Clarence. We were having PPs (porch privileges). That's Hector in the background behind Arthur, looking weirdly fat--he's actually quite thin!




All your kitties are adorable..and I love their names!


----------



## Lanier

I wish our cats could have a meet-up with each other, how funny would that be?


----------



## queennadine

I love all of your kitties!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Here is a pic of my kids from last weekend. They were very interested in the stray kitty on my back patio. His name is Zorro and he gets fed by the neighborhood. 

From left to right mine are: Ember, Gizmo, and Mason on the stairs. Mason is so NOT interested. LOL.


----------



## mothbeast

lorihmatthews said:


> Here is my cat named Kitten. I believe she's meditating ...



Kitten is so cute!



kelbell35 said:


> Omg I've been gone from this thread for too long... I need to catch up on all the cute kitty action!


Audrey has grown so much! I wish I had had my cats when they were small like that. 



Lady Stardust said:


> Here's my little string eater tonight.  Such a ladylike pose too, Spotsy


Spotsy is such a doll. 



thegoreprincess said:


> Here's my new baby, Nefertiti. I'm sooooo smitten with her!
> 
> Ridiculous human food loving cat. She stole spaghetti off my plate & then tried to swat my meatball off, too.


What a lovely cat. Ha - I had a cat who used to try to tip your bowl of cereal WHILE you were eating. Some cats just have no food manners. 



ivy1026 said:


> Nike wants ice-cream......


LOL

stitch does the cutest poses



madamefifi said:


> Here are some "portraits" I took of my boys Arthur and Clarence. We were having PPs (porch privileges). That's Hector in the background behind Arthur, looking weirdly fat--he's actually quite thin!





madamefifi said:


> OK, can't resist posting a few more--I love my kitties! In order: Dolores, Gozer, Poopie, and a sleeping pile.


Ooh so many pretty faces! How many do you have?




Lady Stardust said:


> Here's my flubber man Storm today (he's Flubber, Spotsy is Blubber and Charlotte is Chubber  ).  He was hot so he laid on the floor all day lol too much effort to go on a chair


LOL. He makes the floor look so comfy. 



LuvManoloB said:


> Here is a pic of my kids from last weekend. They were very interested in the stray kitty on my back patio. His name is Zorro and he gets fed by the neighborhood.
> 
> From left to right mine are: Ember, Gizmo, and Mason on the stairs. Mason is so NOT interested. LOL.


So curious. What kind of kitties are Gizmo and Mason?


----------



## mothbeast

kinda redundant since it's my avatar for now but here's my Ash giving me a disapproving look. I don't remember what I'd done,


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol what a cute look.  That's the "Oh I am so pretty and you know it" face


----------



## ivy1026

mothbeast said:


> kinda redundant since it's my avatar for now but here's my Ash giving me a disapproving look. I don't remember what I'd done,





LuvManoloB said:


> Here is a pic of my kids from last weekend. They were very interested in the stray kitty on my back patio. His name is Zorro and he gets fed by the neighborhood.
> 
> From left to right mine are: Ember, Gizmo, and Mason on the stairs. Mason is so NOT interested. LOL.



So cute!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LuvManoloB said:


> Here is a pic of my kids from last weekend. They were very interested in the stray kitty on my back patio. His name is Zorro and he gets fed by the neighborhood.
> 
> From left to right mine are: Ember, Gizmo, and Mason on the stairs. Mason is so NOT interested. LOL.



Gorgeous kitties!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

mothbeast said:


> kinda redundant since it's my avatar for now but here's my Ash giving me a disapproving look. I don't remember what I'd done,




Beautiful eyes!!


----------



## bnjj

I love all these pictures.  I need to take new pix of mine and post them.


----------



## LuvManoloB

mothbeast said:


> Kitten is so cute!
> 
> 
> Audrey has grown so much! I wish I had had my cats when they were small like that.
> 
> 
> Spotsy is such a doll.
> 
> 
> What a lovely cat. Ha - I had a cat who used to try to tip your bowl of cereal WHILE you were eating. Some cats just have no food manners.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> stitch does the cutest poses
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh so many pretty faces! How many do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. He makes the floor look so comfy.
> 
> 
> *So curious. What kind of kitties are Gizmo and Mason?*



Mason and Gizmo are a breed called Snowshoe. However, both came from local shelters so they are probably mixed with something else. Since they both have gorgeous blue eyes, I am guess there is Siamese there as well.


----------



## LuvManoloB

lisalovesshoes said:


> Gorgeous kitties!!!




Thank you very much!! I do love my babies.


----------



## LuvManoloB

mothbeast said:


> kinda redundant since it's my avatar for now but here's my Ash giving me a disapproving look. I don't remember what I'd done,



Love that look!! So very cute.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LuvManoloB said:


> Mason and Gizmo are a breed called Snowshoe. However, both came from local shelters so they are probably mixed with something else. Since they both have gorgeous blue eyes, I am guess there is Siamese there as well.



Snowshoes have Siamese ancestors!!  They bred them with the American Shorthairs and the offsprings were bred with Siamese again to get the right markings/colourpoints.. etc etc...  They had them on Cats101 the other night


----------



## lisalovesshoes

These are my 2 babies on the bed last night.... bum to bum  Boris (right) is growing so quickly!!!


----------



## juneping

my new cat is coming tomorrow...will post some pix. 
i really miss sasha and also miss having a furry roommate


----------



## lisalovesshoes

juneping said:


> my new cat is coming tomorrow...will post some pix.
> i really miss sasha and also miss having a furry roommate



Aw sweetie!  So excited for you!


----------



## bnjj

Can't wait to see him/her, June!


----------



## mothbeast

june - that is so exciting! I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## notoriousliz

Can't wait to see the new baby, June!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*lisalovesshoes*, that's so cute that's how kitties hold hands!   Storm and Spots only ever do that by accident then Spotsy usually gets a swipe in the face for coming too close to his royal highness Storm.  *juneping*, congrats on getting a new muffin!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisalovesshoes said:


> These are my 2 babies on the bed last night.... bum to bum  Boris (right) is growing so quickly!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

juneping said:


> my new cat is coming tomorrow...will post some pix.
> i really miss sasha and also miss having a furry roommate






Looking forward to seeing pics of your new fur baby!


----------



## LuvManoloB

lisalovesshoes said:


> These are my 2 babies on the bed last night.... bum to bum  Boris (right) is growing so quickly!!!



Awww, so sweet!


----------



## Sappho

Your kitties are just gorgeous!! I love grey cats!!!!  



tigertrixie said:


> Here is baby with her big brother, Gizz.  Baby has another brother and sister, but I am too tired to search for their pictures now.


----------



## LuvManoloB

lisalovesshoes said:


> Snowshoes have Siamese ancestors!!  They bred them with the American Shorthairs and the offsprings were bred with Siamese again to get the right markings/colourpoints.. etc etc...  They had them on Cats101 the other night



Very interesting! I love Cats 101, but I haven't seen that one.


----------



## kelbell35

lisalovesshoes said:


> These are my 2 babies on the bed last night.... bum to bum  Boris (right) is growing so quickly!!!



So adorable!



juneping said:


> my new cat is coming tomorrow...will post some pix.
> i really miss sasha and also miss having a furry roommate



Sasha was such a sweetheart.  

I can't wait to see pictures of your new baby!


----------



## Denaroo

lisalovesshoes what a cute picture!! 

I cant wait to see your new kitty June - how exciting for you


----------



## newmommy_va

kelbell35 said:


> Omg I've been gone from this thread for too long... I need to catch up on all the cute kitty action!
> 
> Here's Audrey when we first got her back in October...
> 
> 
> And here she is last week - time sure does fly... She's growing into such a gorgeous little lady


 
*kelbell*: Audrey is such a beautiful young lady! I love going back through kitty baby pictures... They grow up so fast!



thegoreprincess said:


> Here's my new baby, Nefertiti. I'm sooooo smitten with her!
> 
> 
> Ridiculous human food loving cat. She stole spaghetti off my plate & then tried to swat my meatball off, too.


 
*thegoreprincess:* LOL... I love when they try to steal food off your plate, and then look miffed when you move it away from them, because _of course _they should eat the same delicious stuff we eat! 



madamefifi said:


> OK, can't resist posting a few more--I love my kitties! In order: Dolores, Gozer, Poopie, and a sleeping pile.


 
*madamefifi:* The sleeping pile is sooo CUTE!!! 



LuvManoloB said:


> Here is a pic of my kids from last weekend. They were very interested in the stray kitty on my back patio. His name is Zorro and he gets fed by the neighborhood.
> 
> From left to right mine are: Ember, Gizmo, and Mason on the stairs. Mason is so NOT interested. LOL.


 
*LuvManoloB: *I know Mason isn't the star of this pic (or maybe he is ...), but he is so handsome!! 



juneping said:


> my new cat is coming tomorrow...will post some pix.
> i really miss sasha and also miss having a furry roommate


 
*juneping*: Sasha's cute little paws in your avatar pic is still one of my _favorite _TPF avatars. (I have a soft spot for black and white kitties.) I remember the mini-ode to Sasha in your old signature... It's so hard when our furry babies leave us. Can't wait to see pics of the new cat!


----------



## juneping

my new cat got here yesterday...his name is Happy. he spent a lot of time under the bed and came out at night. we got to spend some quality time. 
he really likes my feet...always head bump my feet. a very sweet boy.

here are some pix of him...


----------



## bnjj

Oh, June, Happy is beautiful.  

I'm so glad you have another fur baby to love.

How old is he?


----------



## juneping

bnjj said:


> Oh, June, Happy is beautiful.
> 
> I'm so glad you have another fur baby to love.
> 
> How old is he?



he's a little over 1 year old. i had no idea boy cats have a sac....i was wondering what that was the whole time until bf told me. i thought he was in the middle of his business.....


----------



## Michele26

June, he's gorgeous.


----------



## bnjj

Um, yes, boy cats have boy parts - LOL!!

I've posted this picture before but just came across it this morning while looking for something else and since it made me smile, I thought I'd post it.


----------



## juneping

thanks ladies....

bnjj - love the white gloves and white socks


----------



## ivy1026

juneping said:


> my new cat got here yesterday...his name is Happy. he spent a lot of time under the bed and came out at night. we got to spend some quality time.
> he really likes my feet...always head bump my feet. a very sweet boy.
> 
> here are some pix of him...



Happy is adorable!  How old is he?


----------



## Lady Stardust

*juneping*, what a handsome boy! This is random but has the recent heat made anyone else's cats loopy?  Since it started here Storm's been taking all of his toys out of his toy box and playing a lot (he's 12 so a lot of playing isn't too common for him lately).  There's kitty cat toys all over my kitchen floor lol


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww Happy is so handsome!!! Er... what sac are you guys talking about? Boris and Muffin has no sacs? LOL


----------



## Lady Stardust

Storm has one he likes to air it out when he lays on the floor lol.  It's hard to see though


----------



## notoriousliz

June, Happy is so adorable! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Tigistylist

sally.m said:


> *Tigistylist* - How did corky's tail get like that? Was it from birth? Its very unusual, So it makes him one in a million!!!
> 
> Love him looking into the cereal box!


 
Yes it happened at birth. My vet told me, she got_ stuck in the birth canal. Maybe her brother was slow on the way out, and she got stuck. I just adore her tail._


----------



## jeshika

oh *june*, Happy looks delightful. congrats on your new addition.


----------



## juneping

thanks ladies!!
he is very sweet...follows me everywhere, do boy cats do that?. i am glad today woke up finding him sleeping next to the window instead of under the bed. yesterday when i went out for some errands, he was under the bed. i guess he was scared to be alone?? 
i was so surprised he's so used to be picked up and in the position be held like a baby..... 
he is now trying to find a way to get to the kitchen counter....smh...


----------



## Lanier

bnjj said:


> Um, yes, boy cats have boy parts - LOL!!
> 
> I've posted this picture before but just came across it this morning while looking for something else and since it made me smile, I thought I'd post it.



What is his/her name - your kitty is gorgeous!


----------



## Lanier

juneping said:


> thanks ladies!!
> he is very sweet...follows me everywhere, do boy cats do that?. i am glad today woke up finding him sleeping next to the window instead of under the bed. yesterday when i went out for some errands, he was under the bed. i guess he was scared to be alone??
> i was so surprised he's so used to be picked up and in the position be held like a baby.....
> he is now trying to find a way to get to the kitchen counter....smh...



I think it just depends on their personality - my girl cat follows me everywhere. I call her my little dog-cat.


----------



## stacmck

juneping said:


> my new cat got here yesterday...his name is Happy. he spent a lot of time under the bed and came out at night. we got to spend some quality time.
> he really likes my feet...always head bump my feet. a very sweet boy.
> 
> here are some pix of him...


Aw, so glad you got a new kitty. 

ETA: and Middy's sac is there but is now empty...LOL


----------



## bnjj

juneping said:


> thanks ladies!!
> he is very sweet...follows me everywhere, do boy cats do that?. i am glad today woke up finding him sleeping next to the window instead of under the bed. yesterday when i went out for some errands, he was under the bed. i guess he was scared to be alone??
> i was so surprised he's so used to be picked up and in the position be held like a baby.....
> he is now trying to find a way to get to the kitchen counter....smh...


 
My boy kitty (the black one in the recent picture) follows me everywhere.  He is stuck to me like glue.  My girl is more aloof.  I think it just depends on their personality.



Lanier said:


> What is his/her name - your kitty is gorgeous!


 
Thank you.  His name is Sydney.


----------



## Denaroo

Happy is SO cute June!!! How exciting to have a new buddy to love


----------



## mymeimei02

*juneping* Happy is handsome. My Stitch is an all black male cat and he follows me everywhere too. He meows at me and he head butts me when I come home.  He has a dog personality.


----------



## Lady Stardust

mymeimei02 said:


> He meows at me and he head butts me when I come home.


  Storm does this for me and my mom too!  lol we always joke about it when she comes in and he blocks her she's like "Oh that's right I can't come in without Storm getting his kiss" lol.  Of course Stitch would do it too, our boys are twins afterall


----------



## thegoreprincess

juneping said:


> my new cat got here yesterday...his name is Happy. he spent a lot of time under the bed and came out at night. we got to spend some quality time.
> he really likes my feet...always head bump my feet. a very sweet boy.
> 
> here are some pix of him...



He is cute!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Nefertiti is so adorable!







All she does is play & sleep.


----------



## vanilje

juneping said:


> my new cat got here yesterday...his name is Happy. he spent a lot of time under the bed and came out at night. we got to spend some quality time.
> he really likes my feet...always head bump my feet. a very sweet boy.
> 
> here are some pix of him...


 He is very handsome!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Oh *juneping* I am so happy you have a new kitty to love! Best wishes always!


----------



## juneping

thanks ladies!! he is indeed quite handsome.

quick question - his urine smell quite strong....like a strong BO. i am not sure if the cat litter is expired after being opened for a couple of months, or he's a boy or the weather is very hot or the food he's been eating at the shelter. they've been feeding him Triumph premium. is it a good cat food?
TIA!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

June, it does tend to stink more in warmer weather!! I had to use crystals this past summer so the house doesn't smell! Vet also said to up their water intake... I bought a water fountain for them and they loved it! I also started giving them more wet food... helped alot! Change his food maybe and see if it helps!

I need to buy ADULT cat food this weekend for Boris who is turning 1 on 5th June! My baby is growing up! :cry:


----------



## juneping

lisalovesshoes said:


> June, it does tend to stink more in warmer weather!! I had to use crystals this past summer so the house doesn't smell! Vet also said to up their water intake... I bought a water fountain for them and they loved it! I also started giving them more wet food... helped alot! Change his food maybe and see if it helps!
> 
> I need to buy ADULT cat food this weekend for Boris who is turning 1 on 5th June! My baby is growing up! :cry:



what kind of crystals? can you post a link? i want to get some. i can't stand the smell...
oh..happy bday to Boris.


----------



## jeshika

juneping said:


> thanks ladies!!
> he is very sweet...follows me everywhere, do boy cats do that?. i am glad today woke up finding him sleeping next to the window instead of under the bed. yesterday when i went out for some errands, he was under the bed. i guess he was scared to be alone??
> i was so surprised he's so used to be picked up and in the position be held like a baby.....
> he is now trying to find a way to get to the kitchen counter....smh...



Bibi does that. She greets us when we wake up and when we get home. She also follows me around the house. I have walked into her many times now. She's a kitty with a little dog hiding inside. she also rolls on her back for belly rubs.  Happy sounds like a sweet, affectionate kitty!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Something like this...
http://www.petazon.com/price/product/Fresh-Step-Crystal-Cat-Litter-8-Lb.html

Lots of brands around but some are better than others in terms of dust and absorbancy! 

Alot of people don't like it and not advisable to use with kittens as they might eat them... people claim they/their pets get sick from them, my vet said it's fine... they won't sell it in Australia if it's that harmful! I still like to take precautions and only use it when it's necessary. When I put down a clean batch I do it outside and let it sit for awhile so the dust settles!


----------



## juneping

^^thanks!! a few cat lovers i know recommended me using fresh step. i think i will change to it.


----------



## mothbeast

june - your new kitty is so cute! btw there are also unscented version of the crystal if you don't end up liking the smell of that kind. We use plain crystals + a little pine litter. Just remember not to get the completely round / sphere shaped crystals - those can bounce and roll all the way over your apartment in no time.


----------



## notoriousliz

^^I learned this the hard way. Let me tell you it was a total nightmare on my hardwood floors!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*thegoreprincess*, you have a very pretty little girlie!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

notoriousliz said:


> ^^I learned this the hard way. Let me tell you it was a total nightmare on my hardwood floors!



My babies are diggers... so no matter how high the litter box is... and how non trackable the litter is.... their area will always be messy!! I have flip flops that I put on before going upstairs so my foot won't hurt if I step on something! haha


----------



## stacmck

I'm at my parents' house for the Memorial Day weekend and Middy is enjoying exploring their yard. He's actually getting used to his harness and leash!


----------



## mothbeast

^ middy looks so pretty against the green.

I should be trying to leash train mine again. I might need to look into clicker training or something. 

lisaloveshoes - the issue with the round litter was the rolling and bouncing. when we got it accidentally my cat was a big digger - within 2 hours you could find some in all parts of a big 2 bedroom apt.


----------



## LuvManoloB

newmommy_va said:


> *LuvManoloB: *I know Mason isn't the star of this pic (or maybe he is ...), but he is so handsome!!



Thanks so much! I call him my big handsome boy a lot. I adopted him from a local shelter almost 5 years ago. I am so happy he's in my life.  Honestly, all 3 of my "kids" just make everything better.


----------



## LuvManoloB

juneping said:


> my new cat got here yesterday...his name is Happy. he spent a lot of time under the bed and came out at night. we got to spend some quality time.
> he really likes my feet...always head bump my feet. a very sweet boy.
> 
> here are some pix of him...




So handsome! Congrats!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*stacmck*, I love that Middy goes on the leash!  What a good boy!

Here's my little wiggle worm playing lol.  She and her brother are not happy about the heat, especially Spots, she's so miserably hot bc of her thick fur lol.  Every time I open the fridge door she runs over and stands in front of it!  (and yes, that is Patrick from Spongebob in the background lol he's Stormy's)


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-that's awesome that Middy loves his leash!


----------



## Sweetpea83

juneping said:


> my new cat got here yesterday...his name is Happy. he spent a lot of time under the bed and came out at night. we got to spend some quality time.
> he really likes my feet...always head bump my feet. a very sweet boy.
> 
> here are some pix of him...




He's a handsome fellow!


----------



## sally.m

I love checking this thread, everyone fur babies are so cute!

One of my poor kitties is going deaf. You can sneak up on him now and he gets the fright of his life when he turns round and finds you starting at him. I now really stomp my feet when approaching him so he 'feels' you coming towards him. Poor puss! He also meows alot. Not sure if thats the deafness or his rather old age!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sally.m said:


> I love checking this thread, everyone fur babies are so cute!
> 
> One of my poor kitties is going deaf. You can sneak up on him now and he gets the fright of his life when he turns round and finds you starting at him. I now really stomp my feet when approaching him so he 'feels' you coming towards him. Poor puss! He also meows alot. Not sure if thats the deafness or his rather old age!


I cat sit a mostly deaf cat.  I just make sure I walk heavy around him or I will scare him too.  He's almost blind too, so you need to make sure you make it known you have the food bowl in your hand so he comes over to eat!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Lady Stardust said:


> *stacmck*, I love that Middy goes on the leash!  What a good boy!
> 
> Here's my little wiggle worm playing lol.  She and her brother are not happy about the heat, especially Spots, she's so miserably hot bc of her thick fur lol.  Every time I open the fridge door she runs over and stands in front of it!  (and yes, that is Patrick from Spongebob in the background lol he's Stormy's)



So cute!!


----------



## jeshika

this is my family cat, meow (not very original, i know)







we adopted her as a kitten but she's not a very friendly family cat. kind of mean actually. but here she is watching me eat some fish and i snuck her some because i can't resist that face.


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe cute kitties everyone, I love this thread
Here is Stitch with his new red collar. I had just moved so he needed a new tag and collar. He adjusting pretty well. I am using the Feliway diffuser to help him stay calm. Stitch tends to be a nervous cat.


----------



## Michele26

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe cute kitties everyone, I love this thread
> Here is Stitch with his new red collar. I had just moved so he needed a new tag and collar. He adjusting pretty well. I am using the Feliway diffuser to help him stay calm. Stitch tends to be a nervous cat.



I love the expression on his face. He looks so handsome in red.


----------



## notoriousliz

That collar looks so good on Stitch!


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie and I are back, I've been so busy I haven't had time to take many pictures of my little man  *Juneping*, I'm so glad you have a new friend, he is so handsome! I love his white 'blaze' down his face 

Here are a few pics of Alfie taken a few days ago, he has gotten quite chubbs


----------



## lisalovesshoes

ALFIE!!!!! 

He's gotten so big!! He looks like a young man now  His amber eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## jen_sparro

^He's a young man who likes to 'party' all night long. He wakes me up at night every hour or so 'just to check'  He gets away with everything hehe.
*Lisa*, I read Boris is turning one in two days?! Happy early birthday wishes to him  Is he having a party?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Awwww! He's just making sure you're still paying attention to him! 

I'm a very light sleeper and that's why I have to put them in the hallway (they have the entire upstairs and foyer to run around like mad) at night so they don't wake me up every hour!!! I tried letting them come and go.... but I was a cranky b!tch for a whole month after LOL

I'll let Boris know you said hi!  I'm making him fish cakes! He loves mashed potato so I'm going to mix some in with salmon!


----------



## jen_sparro

I've closed the door to my room (he has all of our casual area downstairs and upstairs for him, Baby has the formal area and my parent's room- they still don't get along), but then I worry he'll get lonely... he has me wrapped around his paw lol. 

Lucky Boris!  Sounds like a great birthday treat!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hehehe... hard to be stern with something that has that adorable face!!!
I guess my kitties have each other... I found them snuggling up together in the igloo that night it thundered! So cuute!


----------



## jen_sparro

Aww it's so nice that they get along so well! Alfie has the dogs as his best buddies, but they go to their room at night, they like to raid the cats' food bowls. Hopefully Baby and Alfie will eventually sort some arrangement out.


----------



## mangotree

Alfie is GORGEOUS!


----------



## jeshika

*jen*, alfie got SO big! he is a handsome fella! i remember the days when he was a wee little kitty bothering toby (did i get his name right?!

*mymeimei*, oh stitch looks so handsome with his lovely new collar! looks like the move went well. i hope stitch is adapting well!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alfie is so handsome!


----------



## jen_sparro

jeshika said:


> *jen*, alfie got SO big! he is a handsome fella! i remember the days when he was a wee little kitty bothering toby (did i get his name right?!
> 
> *mymeimei*, oh stitch looks so handsome with his lovely new collar! looks like the move went well. i hope stitch is adapting well!



Hehe yes *Jeshika*, you got his name right  He still likes to jump on Toby from time to time, it seems so little a time ago when he was tiny, he's one in Sept! How is Bibi doing? I miss those gorgeous green eyes!


----------



## Denaroo

Theres Alfie!! Hes grown a wee bit hasnt he?! He is a good looking fellow :greengrin:


----------



## poopsie

Miss KiKi









Raaaaaaawwwwwrrrrr


----------



## poopsie

And right above her, tucked away in the pillows Miss Tina Louise


----------



## stacmck

OMG, Alfie has gotten so big!  Such a pretty boy!


----------



## stacmck

Middy is wired this morning...here he is ready to attack the feathers hanging from one of the levels of his cat tree


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie and I are back, I've been so busy I haven't had time to take many pictures of my little man  *Juneping*, I'm so glad you have a new friend, he is so handsome! I love his white 'blaze' down his face
> 
> Here are a few pics of Alfie taken a few days ago, he has gotten quite chubbs



Omg where has that teeny mischevious kitten gone??? He looks even more like my cat now, if slightly tidier and self composed unlike the scrag of a cat we have who clearly doesnt care about his appearance!!


----------



## Cindi

Bellis always has to be at the very top of wherever she is and this cat tree is no different. Maggie pushed her over and made her share. LOL


----------



## notoriousliz

Loving all the pretty kitties!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy is driving me insane today lol she's in super love bug mode, she woke me up early for loves and has been bugging me all day to be pet lol

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/0image501.jpg/


----------



## Dancechika24

Spotsy is a cutie!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is Stitch all wide eyed and curious about the new place. 




But all he needs is his favorite blankie and he is all good.


----------



## kaitydid

Here's my baby!






He's name is Tigger and he's a five-year-old Persian. (His name suits him as he really does have a bit of a bounce when he runs!) He's such a sweetheart, thoroughly spoiled, and most certainly the baby of the family!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^OMG..Tigger is soooo adorable...I love Persians!


----------



## kaitydid

Thank you, Dancechika24!  My family and I are huge fans of Persians. They really are the sweetest things!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*mymeimei02*, I love Stitch in the blanket! lol  *kaitydid*, your baby is so fluffy!!!!!


----------



## kaitydid

Oh, here's the photo again! I accidentally moved the original photo to a different album while trying to reorganize everything. 







Hehe, thanks, Lady Stardust! My mom complains about brushing out all that fur, but when he fluffs out, he's just this little (adorable!) ball of poof.


----------



## notoriousliz

OMG I LOVE Tigger!  How cute and fluffy is he??


----------



## ivy1026

kaitydid said:


> Oh, here's the photo again! I accidentally moved the original photo to a different album while trying to reorganize everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, thanks, Lady Stardust! My mom complains about brushing out all that fur, but when he fluffs out, he's just this little (adorable!) ball of poof.



very cute very fluffy!!


----------



## missD

Baozi - Kumquat, why are your ears so big?

Kumquat - I'm a proper cat and you're just dumb looking.

Baozi - Dumb looking but hella cute.


----------



## jeshika

*missD*, i love that imaginary convo! kumquat and baozi are so cute!


----------



## kaitydid

What adorable cats, missD!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics!!


----------



## juneping

missD said:


> Baozi - Kumquat, why are your ears so big?
> 
> Kumquat - I'm a proper cat and you're just dumb looking.
> 
> Baozi - Dumb looking but hella cute.



oh they are so buddy buddy.....sharing is always good and cute to look at.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Getting the side eye from Storm today bc I was too close to his royal highness lol


----------



## kaitydid

Lady Stardust said:


> Getting the side eye from Storm today bc I was too close to his royal highness lol


 
LOL! How cute!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

It's been really cold these past few days so I've pushed up their beds to make little houses and they jumped in straight away!!! heheh






The one Boris is in is a little squished because Bisou would lie across the bed instead of IN it.. lol


----------



## bnjj

June, we need more pictures of Happy!


----------



## Mitzy

I have a new kitty (and a new camera). Can someone point me to directions for posting pictures? I don't think I have it.

http://twitpic.com/581v20


----------



## missD

Some older but cute pics!






He went...that way!






Kumquat cannot WAIT to get to his cat lounger.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^missD-adorable kitties!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*missD*, what cuties!!!  

Spotsy was looking at the fairies again last night.  She sees something bc she does this a lot actually, last night it only lasted for 10 minutes, usually it's about 20.  She sits completely still in one spot and just stares at one spot on the wall or floor, and you can't distract her no matter how hard you try lol  it's very creepy.  Here's a pic (just picture seeing this for 10 min w no movement) :


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Spotsy is a cutie pie...is that Patrick the star fish on the floor?  (I have young niece & nephew)


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Spotsy is a cutie pie...is that Patrick the star fish on the floor?  (I have young niece & nephew)


  lol yes it is! he has catnip inside him, he's Stormy's toy


----------



## Denaroo

Mitzy said:


> I have a new kitty (and a new camera). Can someone point me to directions for posting pictures? I don't think I have it.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/581v20


 

*Hes SO cute Mitzy!!!  I think Lloyd, Willy or Stanley     my orangey is "Jim"*

*Lady Stardust that is creepy but hilarious!!  I cant believe Spotsy does this I wonder what the heck she is up to or watching!*

*missD - funny pics I like the guy playing with the box :greengrin:*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mitzy-what a cutie!!! I vote Stanley..that's my orange tabby's name.......I'm a bit bias...


----------



## poopsie

I have an orange kitty named Julius............


----------



## Mitzy

Ohhhh, all the orange kittehs are so cute!!
He is Jack. Captain Jarrah Jack, as a matter of fact. I think cats need a couple of names and a title of some sort, lol.


----------



## sally.m

Here my Silvester hiding in the TV box - sorry about the quality!





This is my little Clio, She knows i keep her chicken in the fridge so she waits near the kitchen door and sqeeks like crazy till she gets what she wants. She is so spoilt she wont eat normal wet food now. 






This is Bert, Clios brother, Hes deaf and honestly, rather dim, but we love him (both rescues)


----------



## SerraEstrella

sally.m said:


> Here my Silvester hiding in the TV box - sorry about the quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my little Clio, She knows i keep her chicken in the fridge so she waits near the kitchen door and sqeeks like crazy till she gets what she wants. She is so spoilt she wont eat normal wet food now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bert, Clios brother, Hes deaf and honestly, rather dim, but we love him (both rescues)


 
I love black kitties!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mitzy said:


> Ohhhh, all the orange kittehs are so cute!!
> He is Jack. Captain Jarrah Jack, as a matter of fact. I think cats need a couple of names and a title of some sort, lol.




Cute!

My kitty's name is Stanley Thomas<--middle name..lol...I know I'm wacky..


----------



## Sweetpea83

poopsie2 said:


> I have an orange kitty named Julius............




Cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally-pretty kitties..


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone's been laying in the bathtub to cool off her big fat egg belly  (we also keep the water bowl in there bc Storm likes to knock it over when it's in the kitchen.  I have no idea why!)


----------



## mangotree

kaitydid said:


> Oh, here's the photo again! I accidentally moved the original photo to a different album while trying to reorganize everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, thanks, Lady Stardust! My mom complains about brushing out all that fur, but when he fluffs out, he's just this little (adorable!) ball of poof.


 
What a cutie! He is just adorable, is he a Persian right? How much maintenance are their coats? I've wanted a Persian for years and am hoping to get my very own ball of fluff soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> Someone's been laying in the bathtub to cool off her big fat egg belly  (we also keep the water bowl in there bc Storm likes to knock it over when it's in the kitchen.  I have no idea why!)




Too cute..


----------



## kaitydid

mangotree said:


> What a cutie! He is just adorable, is he a Persian right? How much maintenance are their coats? I've wanted a Persian for years and am hoping to get my very own ball of fluff soon


 
Yes, he is a Persian. My family has always been a fan of them too.  Their coat does need time and work to keep the knots out. They also need to be bathed to keep their coat clean. My cat doesn't like to be brushed, especially when he's brushed underneath, so he vocally protests when he's brushed for too long.  And Tigger has a healthy fear of water, so the poor baby throws a fit when he realizes he's about to get in a tub full of water! What does help is my mom found a groomer who does both dogs and cats. She's able to bathe him and trim his fluff and get out the knots we couldn't get. So, yes, their coats take a bit of work, but it's so worth it! Persians are such the sweetest cats and I definitely want one once I'm on my own!


----------



## stacmck

Mitzy said:


> I have a new kitty (and a new camera). Can someone point me to directions for posting pictures? I don't think I have it.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/581v20



OMG, kitten! Squee!!!

So cute!


----------



## thegoreprincess

When I woke up this morning, this is what I found on my leg!






I decided to do some blog work & play on tPF...






She decided that my laptop cord was a perfect place to put her head.


----------



## Denaroo

*^ awwww! shes so cute *


----------



## kaitydid

thegoreprincess said:


> When I woke up this morning, this is what I found on my leg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do some blog work & play on tPF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She decided that my laptop cord was a perfect place to put her head.


 
How cute!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

This is my cat Storm who went missing a year ago. I miss him a lot. He was such a great cat, and always slept on my bed. I'll never forget you, Storm 










This is Kitty. She is crazy.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sorry to hear about your boy, *Coach+Louislove*   But you have a very pretty girlie!

More weirdness from Spots today.  What is this supposed to be?  I don't know lol





And Storm taking a nap in mom's laundry basket lol





Typical day in my house lol


----------



## mothbeast

afternoon nap time


----------



## Denaroo

^omg look at his white chin hahahaha!! So cute 

Spots and Storm are awesome - Spots is so funny when she watches the fairies what the heck is she actually doing??

Coach+Louislove that is heartbreaking to lose a pet - Storm was beautiful


----------



## Dancechika24

My baby Lola last night waiting for me to give her some Temptations..lol.


----------



## kaitydid

Dancechika24 said:


> My baby Lola last night waiting for me to give her some Temptations..lol.


 
Aww! How cute and fluffy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:


> My baby Lola last night waiting for me to give her some Temptations..lol.



Lola looks like the Fancy Feast kitty..


----------



## Shopaholicmania

I love this pic a lot!!  Aww.....so cute of her to accompany you while surfing TPF....heehee....
She hope to give you some ideas and opinions as well.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Denaroo said:


> Spots and Storm are awesome - Spots is so funny when she watches the fairies what the heck is she actually doing??


  I have no idea!! lol She's such a weird kitty, she reminds me of Ariel from Little Mermaid when she's in Eric's castle trying to act normal lol That's Spotsy


----------



## madamefifi

*June*, Happy is a beautiful boy!! Congratulations on your new baby and welcome to the Dark Side of Cats (i.e.once you've had a kitty in your life you can't seem to live without them!)

Regarding kitty litter, we switched to the Arm and Hammer brand and I'm very happy with it--it controls odor much better than our old brand, Fresh Step, did, and actually has a pleasant scent all on its own. I've also noticed that since we switched our cats to a wet food only/raw diet their urine and feces doesn't smell nearly as strong. A long time ago I tried the crystals but one of my cats had an allergic reaction to them. Just an FYI.


----------



## another day

our new family member - we have resqued him around 2 months ago...
I can not beleive that someone was trying to kill him... he is such an angel....


----------



## ILoveMyBug

another day said:


> our new family member - we have resqued him around 2 months ago...
> I can not beleive that someone was trying to kill him... he is such an angel....



Gorgeous! What a beautiful tail


----------



## lisalovesshoes

another day said:


> our new family member - we have resqued him around 2 months ago...
> I can not beleive that someone was trying to kill him... he is such an angel....



Gorgeous kitty! Pretty heterochromia eyes!


----------



## mymeimei02

Beautiful cats everyone 
I have been so busy with my move my poor Stitch is starving for my attention 
But I got him a little treat 




Uh oh someone is getting interested 




Of course posing Stitch


----------



## Michele26

I  Stitch.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots turned 4 yesterday!  My little muffin princess is growing up   She's not getting any classier though lol


----------



## Michele26

Happy Birthday sweet Spots! artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## kaitydid

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots turned 4 yesterday! My little muffin princess is growing up  She's not getting any classier though lol


 
Happy birthday to the lovely Spots! She's a cutie!


----------



## mothbeast

Happy Birthday Spots!

Stutch definitely has that look like mine does before he starts walking on my keyboard. 

another day - does you cat have odd eyes? He's so pretty

missd - boazi and kumquat are adorable. I like how they're both in the one cat lounge

lisaloveshoes - they look so cozy and happy in their houses

sally - cute kitties! 

the goreprincess - love your new kitty - so curious

Coach+Louislove - Storm looks so regal in those photos. 

dancechika24 - what a cute fluffball - we had one that looked like her ages ago. such a pretty face.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Happy Birthday Spotsy!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots turned 4 yesterday!  My little muffin princess is growing up   She's not getting any classier though lol




Happy birthday dear kitty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

WB-Stitch..he has such a pretty silky coat!


----------



## another day

another day - does you cat have odd eyes? He's so pretty


Thank you Yes, he has odd eyes and it makes him even more special
we gave him a Turkish name - Pamuk, which means cotton flower


----------



## Loony

Furry Yin Yang


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Loony said:


> Furry Yin Yang



Love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loony said:


> Furry Yin Yang



Love this pic!


----------



## kaitydid

Loony said:


> Furry Yin Yang


 
Aww! How adorable is that?!


----------



## mymeimei02

Loony said:


> Furry Yin Yang


Awe


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy says thanks everyone!


----------



## Denaroo

Happy belated birthday Spotsy the fairy watcher!!!  I keep going back and looking at those pictures she cracks me up :greengrin:

Furry Yin yang is hilarious!!


----------



## mothbeast

Loony said:


> Furry Yin Yang



so cute!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Look what I found at the grocery store!!!! They were Buy 1 Get 1 Free!! What a deal!!











heheh


----------



## kaitydid

lisalovesshoes said:


> Look what I found at the grocery store!!!! They were Buy 1 Get 1 Free!! What a deal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheh


 
LOL! How cute is that! My cat loves bags too. Maybe our cats should have a party.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

kaitydid said:


> LOL! How cute is that! My cat loves bags too. Maybe our cats should have a party.



Hahahaha... we can have a different sort of bag party too!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

We have a new kitten!!!!!
The pet shop is closing down and SO saw the kitten there, would hate to think she would end up in the shelter... or worse... so he bought it! 

Not a very good photo from him but it'll have to do for now !!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-adorable kitties..and congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Dancechika24

lisalovesshoes said:


> We have a new kitten!!!!!
> The pet shop is closing down and SO saw the kitten there, would hate to think she would end up in the shelter... or worse... so he bought it!
> 
> Not a very good photo from him but it'll have to do for now !!!!


 
Aww...what a cutie!!!!! More pics plz!


----------



## kaitydid

lisalovesshoes said:


> Hahahaha... we can have a different sort of bag party too!


 
Very true! We could!


----------



## gingerfarm

How can i only have found this thread right now!

There are so many beautiful cats on here!  Please allow me to share my two babies.  We adopted them about 9 months ago from a no-kill shelter and they are a little over one year old now.  Apparently they were adopted by this college student, and after two weeks, she didn't want them anymore and made her boyfriend return the kitties to the shelter.  Well, I'm glad she did, or I would've never found them.  

Tasha is the one on the left, and she is the shy one.  Tippy is the one on the right and the mischievous one.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## stacmck

Aw, what a cutie, Lisa!

Here's my twisty boy


----------



## mymeimei02

^ Awe, cute.Middy, is so like my Stitch I am sure they're related 
Here is my boy Stitch giving me his signature look...a little confuse but soooo cute.


----------



## mymeimei02

gingerfarm said:


> How can i only have found this thread right now!
> 
> There are so many beautiful cats on here!  Please allow me to share my two babies.  We adopted them about 9 months ago from a no-kill shelter and they are a little over one year old now.  Apparently they were adopted by this college student, and after two weeks, she didn't want them anymore and made her boyfriend return the kitties to the shelter.  Well, I'm glad she did, or I would've never found them.
> 
> Tasha is the one on the left, and she is the shy one.  Tippy is the one on the right and the mischievous one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Tasha and Tippy are beautiful cats, thank you for adopting them.


----------



## jeshika

mymeimei02 said:


> ^ Awe, cute.Middy, is so like my Stitch I am sure they're related
> Here is my boy Stitch giving me his signature look...a little confuse but soooo cute.



so cute, *mymeimei*!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

More pictures of new kitty!! We've named her Bailey 






As you can see... she's a little bit of everything! LOL 
Tortie body... white nose, chin, chest, tummy and hind legs... and with a random patch of ginger tabby on her face !! 






Action photos...  She is SOO cheeky!! She climbed to the top of her scratching post and tried to jump onto my coat!! lol










A flurry of fluff!






She's having her vet check up later this afternoon... Fingers crossed she's a-ok!!


----------



## Denaroo

^ oh shes so cute!! I like the look on her face in the second pic :giggles:  how fun to have a new kitty baby!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hahaha... thank you! She had just woken up and I demanded a photo... Otherwise she doesn't sit still long enough for me to take a good one!


----------



## LuvManoloB

gingerfarm said:


> How can i only have found this thread right now!
> 
> There are so many beautiful cats on here!  Please allow me to share my two babies.  We adopted them about 9 months ago from a no-kill shelter and they are a little over one year old now.  Apparently they were adopted by this college student, and after two weeks, she didn't want them anymore and made her boyfriend return the kitties to the shelter.  Well, I'm glad she did, or I would've never found them.
> 
> Tasha is the one on the left, and she is the shy one.  Tippy is the one on the right and the mischievous one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



They're gorgeous! It's so great that you adopted them.


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Lisa, what a cutie pie! What do Boris and Bisou think of her?


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Bailey is adorable!! 
All the kitties here are so beautiful, everyone!
Some new pics of Kitty. 

Yawning (but it looks like she's roaring haha)





Being lazy, as per usual


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stacmck said:


> Aw, Lisa, what a cutie pie! What do Boris and Bisou think of her?



They haven't properly met but both of them spent a good half hour sniffing the cat cage she was in and only hissed a little! haha

Boris is TERRIFIED!! He caught a glimpse of her and ran all the way upstairs to his room LOL Bisou is more interested, I guess because she's had a kitten before... Bailey isn't scared at all and tries to run out to see them any chance she gets!  I've been distracting them with their toys if they get too hissy and giving them treats after a sniff session... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kaitydid

lisalovesshoes said:


> More pictures of new kitty!! We've named her Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see... she's a little bit of everything! LOL
> Tortie body... white nose, chin, chest, tummy and hind legs... and with a random patch of ginger tabby on her face !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action photos...  She is SOO cheeky!! She climbed to the top of her scratching post and tried to jump onto my coat!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A flurry of fluff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's having her vet check up later this afternoon... Fingers crossed she's a-ok!!


 
What a cute little baby! Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## lucywife

gingerfarm said:


> Tasha is the one on the left, and she is the shy one. Tippy is the one on the right and the mischievous one.


 Both are beautiful! Thank you for what you did.

*lisalovesshoes *


> More pictures of new kitty!! We've named her Bailey


 Oh, cuteness. You can tell it's a little baby by her face, they are no different than kids.


----------



## jen_sparro

*Lisa*, Bailey is gorgeous!  If you ever need a kitty-sitter call me  Such a pretty tortie. Her face colourings are so cool, almost like two kittens merged in one. Glad your other kitties are coping well!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVING all the new pics, ladies!!

lisa-I'm in love with Bailey!!


----------



## gingerfarm

Lisa - Bailey is soooo cute!  I love her colors!

Coach - so funny to see that all cats love the same position.  Tippy's favorite spot is also on top on the couch!  Kitty is adorable!


----------



## madaddie

My Little Lulu.


----------



## kaitydid

madaddie said:


> My Little Lulu.


 
How cute! I love Lulu's eyes.


----------



## madaddie

kaitydid said:


> How cute! I love Lulu's eyes.



The Cat Mummy me thanks you.


----------



## jeshika

*mad*, lulu is BEYOND adorable!


----------



## jeshika

hi everyone! i have been away for a couple weeks and i left Bibi in the care of dBF... fast forward 3 weeks and my kitty is looking a little... rotund. :giggles:


----------



## Denaroo

*Lulu    sooo cute!!*

*And Bibi   She has "filled out" hasnt she :giggles:   I suspect she had alot of yummy treats - shes so cute look at that face!! *







jeshika said:


> hi everyone! i have been away for a couple weeks and i left Bibi in the care of dBF... fast forward 3 weeks and my kitty is looking a little... rotund. :giggles:


----------



## jeshika

Denaroo said:


> *And Bibi   She has "filled out" hasnt she :giggles:   I suspect she had alot of yummy treats - shes so cute look at that face!! *



i don't know... she must have a secret stash somewhere because she's on a 1/2 a cup a day dry food, 1 can of wet food diet!


----------



## mothbeast

unless of course your dbf is like my DH. He never remembers how much they get or how much he gave them. When I press him he just says he wants them to be happy (or at least not bothering him)


----------



## LuvManoloB

madaddie said:


> My Little Lulu.




Lulu is gorgeous!!


----------



## jeshika

mothbeast said:


> unless of course your dbf is like my DH. He never remembers how much they get or how much he gave them. When I press him he just says he wants them to be happy (or at least not bothering him)



 i'm sure dbf was secretly feeding her. he's always all talk about wanting to starve her cos she's so tubby... but I always see extra food in her bowl. the big softie.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jeshika said:


> hi everyone! i have been away for a couple weeks and i left Bibi in the care of dBF... fast forward 3 weeks and my kitty is looking a little... rotund. :giggles:



Awww..... look at that face! If she's anything like Bisou she'll be saying... "Huh? What foodz? I haven't had much at all! You crazy mommy.... now look at how cute I am?"


----------



## Lady Stardust

You can barely see Spotsy's feetsies over her big egg belly!


----------



## madaddie

LuvManoloB said:


> Lulu is gorgeous!!



Awww thankew!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeshika said:


> hi everyone! i have been away for a couple weeks and i left Bibi in the care of dBF... fast forward 3 weeks and my kitty is looking a little... rotund. :giggles:



What a darling cutie!


----------



## MAGJES

This is Winston. He's a big sweetheart...._when he's getting his way of course. _







He thinks he owns the house.....


----------



## kaitydid

MAGJES said:


> This is Winston. He's a big sweetheart...._when he's getting his way of course. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks he owns the house.....


 
Oh my word, how cute and fluffy! I love the color of his eyes.  Is he a Persian? My family has one and he's the baby of the family. We spoil him way too much.


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:


> Awww..... look at that face! If she's anything like Bisou she'll be saying... "Huh? What foodz? I haven't had much at all! You crazy mommy.... now look at how cute I am?"



hahaha... yeah, whenever i get home (even if her daddy has already fed her), she'll hang out by her food bowl (even if it's full), and give me that, "Me is hungry" look.

but i think she is making an effort to work out. look what i found her doing this morning! Kitty aerobics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MAGJES said:


> This is Winston. He's a big sweetheart...._when he's getting his way of course. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks he owns the house.....




Darling! Love his name, too.


----------



## mymeimei02

Uh, oh someone is hiding 





Oh Stitch you don't make a good hider with your butt sticking out like that


----------



## Denaroo

*Magjes   .... is that Winston in your profile pic stuffing himself into a jar?  HAHAHAHAHA! How on earth did that transpire I would pay money to have seen that go down!! *

*Bibi ohhhh so cute and charming :greengrin:   look at her she is so funny!*

*Stitch little monkey *









MAGJES said:


> This is Winston. He's a big sweetheart...._when he's getting his way of course. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks he owns the house.....


----------



## MAGJES

Denaroo said:


> *Magjes  .... is that Winston in your profile pic stuffing himself into a jar? HAHAHAHAHA! How on earth did that transpire I would pay money to have seen that go down!! *


 
  Winston loves _pipe cleaners_ shaped into candy canes more than he loves me sometimes! He will do ANYthing to get to one.  Look at this pic....We placed the candy cane on the light fixture....._please ignore the fact that he is on my table :shame:....bad boy!_






He looks almost human!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jeshika said:


> hahaha... yeah, whenever i get home (even if her daddy has already fed her), she'll hang out by her food bowl (even if it's full), and give me that, "Me is hungry" look.
> 
> but i think she is making an effort to work out. look what i found her doing this morning! Kitty aerobics!



So cuuuute! Love her pink paws & belly!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MAGJES said:


> Winston loves _pipe cleaners_ shaped into candy canes more than he loves me sometimes! He will do ANYthing to get to one.  Look at this pic....We placed the candy cane on the light fixture....._please ignore the fact that he is on my table :shame:....bad boy!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks almost human!




Lol, too funny!


----------



## NagaJolokia

MAGJES said:


> Winston loves _pipe cleaners_ shaped into candy canes more than he loves me sometimes! He will do ANYthing to get to one.  Look at this pic....We placed the candy cane on the light fixture....._please ignore the fact that he is on my table :shame:....bad boy!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks almost human!



WT... I seriously thought this was a 2 year old in a costume at first.:weird: Even down to his front and back paws- they look like human hands and feet covered up at this angle.


----------



## Denaroo

*What the heck...   that is hilarious!! And he does look human he looks like a little person in a cat costume HAHAHA!  I friggin love it he is so entertaining.... I would have fun hiding pipe cleaners too - no worries about the table that is way too funny to care about germy feet and bums :greengrin:*





MAGJES said:


> Winston loves _pipe cleaners_ shaped into candy canes more than he loves me sometimes! He will do ANYthing to get to one. Look at this pic....We placed the candy cane on the light fixture....._please ignore the fact that he is on my table :shame:....bad boy!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks almost human!


----------



## New-New

I haven't posted a pic of my Natasha in a while. 

Here she is trying to fight.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone's puffs are so cute!  *MAGJES*, I am stealing your cat!  Fluffy wuffy boy!!! Adorable! *jeshika*, when Spotsy lays like that I go "Spots, is that how ladies lay on the floor?"


----------



## mothbeast

winston! SO CUTE. 

more bibi and stitch!

I got a new bag and as soon as I took it out of the plastic..
Ash got out after a little bit. 






Ember was too smart for that


----------



## New-New

My cat loves licking plastic oddly enough. It's strange. I try to keep it away from her.


----------



## Lady Stardust

New-New said:


> My cat loves licking plastic oddly enough. It's strange. I try to keep it away from her.


  Spots does this too!!  lol it's the weirdest thing, interesting she's not the only one!  She also likes to rub her face on it


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Our cats do the same... we cut the handles before letting them play with it! They'll pounce and wrestle with it then lick and rub their faces on it.... sometimes they'll find one to sit on too hahah


----------



## bnjj

Speaking of cats and their weird habits, one of mine loves to lick the glue strip on envelopes.  Weirdo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast-cute kitties!


----------



## Sweetpea83

New-New said:


> I haven't posted a pic of my Natasha in a while.
> 
> Here she is trying to fight.




Natasha is gorgeous! Please post more pics..


----------



## Cindi

Hey mom, don't you have any good treats up there??


----------



## oggers86

I am dying for a cat at the minute but I know its going to be so long until we finally get one!! I keep getting updates from my mum about the latest antics of my cat but its not the same 

I need something fluffy, cuddly and living to take care of but my boyfriend is totally against caged animals, he will only have cats which just cant realistically happen just yet. 

Should I stick some fur on my bf and pretend he is a pet?? 

More pics please!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*oggers86*, I call that the "something little I can love" syndrome lol when you really want a new fluff

Here's Spots doing her Shamu pose last night:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Hey mom, don't you have any good treats up there??


----------



## Dancechika24

MAGJES said:


> Winston loves _pipe cleaners_ shaped into candy canes more than he loves me sometimes! He will do ANYthing to get to one. Look at this pic....We placed the candy cane on the light fixture....._please ignore the fact that he is on my table :shame:....bad boy!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks almost human!


 
OMG...wow...thats amazing..thats the coolest pic ever!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Sweetpea83 said:


> Natasha is gorgeous! Please post more pics..



I very much agree. She is stunning and we need more pics, lol.


----------



## Denaroo

*Bellis is the most beautiful girl ever I love her!!  *

*Spotsy is so adorable she is charming isnt she? *

*Mothbeast I love Embers nose!!*

*Natasha is a super cutie!*





Cindi said:


> Hey mom, don't you have any good treats up there??


----------



## stacmck

Middy got in on my nail polish photo session


----------



## New-New

Here's Natasha chilling on my bed. 

Yeah, I sleep with an enormous Scooby-Doo plush. It has sentimental value.


----------



## Denaroo

*Oh my goodness Natasha is awesome!! What a gorgeous tabby - she looks saucy  .... I love her    how old is she?*


----------



## New-New

Denaroo said:


> *Oh my goodness Natasha is awesome!! What a gorgeous tabby - she looks saucy  .... I love her    how old is she?*



she's 12 and has quite the personality. She's awesome. Lol.


----------



## Denaroo

*Shes awesome and  looks good for 12 -mine is 12 too and is still awful (in a good way HAHA)... Natasha looks like she has some orange too?  Shes sooooo cute    I bet shes the boss :greengrin:*







New-New said:


> she's 12 and has quite the personality. She's awesome. Lol.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Spots today with my Speedy.  "Umm...I will keep it, mommy"


----------



## mymeimei02

^Hehehe Spots has good taste 
Here is my Stitch  he's so cute


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:


> Awww..... look at that face! If she's anything like Bisou she'll be saying... "Huh? What foodz? I haven't had much at all! You crazy mommy.... now look at how cute I am?"



 yes, she blinds me with her cuteness. 



Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spots today with my Speedy.  "Umm...I will keep it, mommy"



 spots is so adorable! 

Here is Bibi taking over the bed


----------



## Luv n bags

Bibi


----------



## FreshLilies

Bibi always looks so clean and fluffy!


----------



## Pikapaw

This is Stryker last Easter. He is a Short Hair Exotic Persian Blue Tabby from Seattle Washington. He now resides in Canada.


----------



## Pikapaw

This is Chelsea..she is a Short Hair Exotic Persian and is a Brown Classic Tabby. She was sooooo small when we got her that her litter box (beside her) was a cookie tin....lol!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Your kitties are gorgeous. I swear Chelsea looks like a little toy in the above pic.


----------



## New-New

Here's the cat chilling on the sofa.


----------



## jeshika

tigertrixie said:


> Bibi


How's Pebbles? 



FreshLilies said:


> Bibi always looks so clean and fluffy!


She gets combed every week and a shower every other month... but I think she is a naturally fluffy cat. case in point:


----------



## Michele26

I  Bibi!

She's so pretty!


----------



## madamefifi

Here are some more portraits of some of my kitties, taken with my new Droidx2 which i love! In order: Laszlo (aka Poopie), Tiny Rufus, Arthur, and Hector.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Here are some pictures that I took of Kitty today being her usual lazy self







And this is her sprawled out in the sun 














And her sleeping


----------



## Luv n bags

jeshika said:


> How's Pebbles?
> 
> 
> She gets combed every week and a shower every other month... but I think she is a naturally fluffy cat. case in point:


 
Bibi is so pretty! 

Pebbles is exhausted trying to keep up with baby.  Let me find some pictures of her...


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is the big boy of the family.  This is Irish McKitten and he is over 20 pounds! His fur feels like rabbit fur - I think he is part ragdoll.  I got him at the SPCA, along with the other four of my cats.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Tiger- he is beautiful! Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Necromancer

*C+L*, look at Kitty, she's adorable. She looks very comfy. What a life, hey?
*tigertrixie*, I love your Tiger. He looks a bit like one of my cats, Mawson. He has beautiful soft fluffy fur too. It's winter here so he's even fluffier at the moment.


----------



## NagaJolokia

madamefifi said:


> Here are some more portraits of some of my kitties, taken with my new Droidx2 which i love! In order: Laszlo (aka Poopie), Tiny Rufus, Arthur, and Hector.




All are supermodel gorgeous!


----------



## NagaJolokia

New-New said:


> Here's Natasha chilling on my bed.
> 
> Yeah, I sleep with an enormous Scooby-Doo plush. It has sentimental value.



So very pretty! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dancechika24

My little Lola last night lol. She always tries to fit into everything!


----------



## jeshika

madamefifi said:


> Here are some more portraits of some of my kitties, taken with my new Droidx2 which i love! In order: Laszlo (aka Poopie), Tiny Rufus, Arthur, and Hector.




*fifi*, i love laszlo! those eyes! Tiny, arthur and hector are beauts too! 



Coach+Louislove said:


> Here are some pictures that I took of Kitty today being her usual lazy self
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her sprawled out in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her sleeping



:giggles: such a cutie! she looks perpetually overheated!



Dancechika24 said:


> My little Lola last night lol. She always tries to fit into everything!



 that is quite a sight! so funny! what is with cats and tight spaces?!


----------



## kaitydid

Tigger enjoyed the gift bag we used for my dad's Father's Day gift.  He looks sleepy because it was about naptime for him.


----------



## jeshika

tigertrixie said:


> Bibi is so pretty!
> 
> Pebbles is exhausted trying to keep up with baby.  Let me find some pictures of her...



hehe, she is a pretty kitty and she knows it! i can't wait for pixx of Pebbles! Pebbles is a pretty kitty too! Pebz and Baby together must be a cute sight!



tigertrixie said:


> Here is the big boy of the family.  This is Irish McKitten and he is over 20 pounds! His fur feels like rabbit fur - I think he is part ragdoll.  I got him at the SPCA, along with the other four of my cats.



Irish is so pretty!!!!! He looks so soft and fuffy! what a big boy! i wanna snuggle with him! *TT*, you are so awesome to rescue not 1 but 5 furbabies! Bibi has really soft rabbit-like fur too... I sometimes smoosh my face in her fur (weird i know) but she's grown to tolerate it.


----------



## jeshika

kaitydid said:


> Tigger enjoyed the gift bag we used for my dad's Father's Day gift.  He looks sleepy because it was about naptime for him.



 OMG so precious!


----------



## Dancechika24

kaitydid said:


> Tigger enjoyed the gift bag we used for my dad's Father's Day gift.  He looks sleepy because it was about naptime for him.


 
LOL! Lola does the same thing! I love how all cats are so similar..and also Persians have very similar personalities..


----------



## Luv n bags

jeshika said:


> hehe, she is a pretty kitty and she knows it! i can't wait for pixx of Pebbles! Pebbles is a pretty kitty too!* Pebz and Baby together must be a cute sight!*
> 
> 
> 
> Irish is so pretty!!!!! He looks so soft and fuffy! what a big boy! i wanna snuggle with him! *TT*, you are so awesome to rescue not 1 but 5 furbabies! Bibi has really soft rabbit-like fur too... *I sometimes smoosh my face in her fur (weird i know) but she's grown to tolerate it.*


 
Here is a pic of Pebbles with Baby.  I think we have to change Baby's name since she is not a baby anymore!

I also do this with all my cats - they love to be kissed!


----------



## jeshika

tigertrixie said:


> Here is a pic of Pebbles with Baby.  I think we have to change Baby's name since she is not a baby anymore!
> 
> I also do this with all my cats - they love to be kissed!



*TT*, baby got so big! she's so much bigger than Pebbles now!

I can't get over how much Pebbles and Bibi look like. Right down to the long fuzzy tail!


----------



## Pikapaw

Dancechika24 said:


> My little Lola last night lol. She always tries to fit into everything!


 Lol she is priceless....beautiful kitty


----------



## Pikapaw

Necromancer said:


> ^ Your kitties are gorgeous. I swear Chelsea looks like a little toy in the above pic.


Thank you....yes I've never seen a kitten that small....she was 10 weeks in that pic.


----------



## NagaJolokia

tigertrixie said:


> Here is a pic of Pebbles with Baby.  I think we have to change Baby's name since she is not a baby anymore!
> 
> I also do this with all my cats - they love to be kissed!



Adorable.  The grey tabby looks so much like one of my SO's cats- from the facial features to the shading of the fur.


----------



## kaitydid

jeshika said:


> OMG so precious!


 
Thank you!  It's so cute to see him dive in a bag once we give him access to it!



Dancechika24 said:


> LOL! Lola does the same thing! I love how all cats are so similar..and also Persians have very similar personalities..


 
Very true! I've seen some pictures on this thread with other cats in bags (or doing something my cat would do!) and read a magazine article on Persians and couldn't help but think, "Yep... That's Tigger!"


----------



## Shopaholicmania

This looked like a plush toy in the gift bag....


----------



## sally.m

So many beautiful kitties.  I must get some more pic's of my babies.

I got rudely woken up at about 3am today as there were cats hissing at each othe under my bedroom window. My 3 were inside so i went out to investigate and it was the MIL's cat being threatened by a big grey moggie. I brought him into my house for safe keeping till morning. I love my kitties but i do hate being woken up!!!!


----------



## kaitydid

Shopaholicmania said:


> This looked like a plush toy in the gift bag....


 
He does, doesn't he?


----------



## Lady Stardust

There's so many gorgeous fluffs I want to snuggle all of them!


----------



## Dancechika24

My little piglet today hanging out on our new couch...


----------



## LuvManoloB

My beautiful, Ember, posing for me.  I love the Hipstamatic app on my iPhone!


----------



## kaitydid

Dancechika24 said:


> My little piglet today hanging out on our new couch...


 
Oh my word, is your cat crossing its paws in the first picture?! Because my cat does that too. My family likes to joke that he's praying when he does that.


----------



## Dancechika24

kaitydid said:


> Oh my word, is your cat crossing its paws in the first picture?! Because my cat does that too. My family likes to joke that he's praying when he does that.


 
YES! She always sits like that...my mom and i joke that she sits like a diva..lol! Do all cats sit like that or is that a persian thing?


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I found her sleeping like this yesterday





And then 2 minutes later, she was sleeping like this.


----------



## kaitydid

Dancechika24 said:


> YES! She always sits like that...my mom and i joke that she sits like a diva..lol! Do all cats sit like that or is that a persian thing?


 
I have no idea. We thought it was just our cat because we had never seen a cat do that before. I, too, am wondering if it's a Persian thing.


----------



## Michele26

kaitydid said:


> I have no idea. We thought it was just our cat because we had never seen a cat do that before. I, too, am wondering if it's a Persian thing.



My cats sit like that too and they aren't Persians.


----------



## kaitydid

Michele26 said:


> My cats sit like that too and they aren't Persians.


 
That's interesting! It must be a cat thing, then.


----------



## jeshika

OMG *sweetpea*, this picture cracked me up!!! where did you get the hat? dbf and i wanna get one for bibi!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

everyones babies are sooo cute! i LOVE this thread!!


----------



## Denaroo

*How did I miss this picture of Bibi?!  Look at that perfect pink nose *
*She is SO cute and funny!!  Does she still climb into the CL boxes?*






jeshika said:


> How's Pebbles?
> 
> 
> She gets combed every week and a shower every other month... but I think she is a naturally fluffy cat. case in point:


----------



## Pikapaw

jeshika said:


> OMG *sweetpea*, this picture cracked me up!!! where did you get the hat? dbf and i wanna get one for bibi!


lol!!! Gorgeous kitty and quite the hat!


----------



## grace04

What a group of adorable, HAPPY cats!  There are so many things they do that are photo-worthy that it's hard to keep up with it.  Love this thread - thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## mothbeast

Ash in his new favorite spot. I think he found it by falling in one day.


----------



## Luv n bags

My "Cyborg" kitty bringing me her mouse toy...


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeshika said:


> OMG *sweetpea*, this picture cracked me up!!! where did you get the hat? dbf and i wanna get one for bibi!



Hehe...got the hat at Target a while back.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pikapaw said:


> lol!!! Gorgeous kitty and quite the hat!



Awwwwe, thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I've been out of town for the past week...enjoying all the new pics!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Here's more pics of Bailey!

She is such a sweetheart!!! She loves to wrestle with hangers and curtains! 







I took her to the vet yesterday to get her shots and she looks so sad in her cage!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

She quickly made friends with Boris... but Bisou is not very happy when she's around!! Here they are playing with his favourite... string!!


----------



## Luv n bags

lisalovesshoes said:


> She quickly made friends with Boris... but Bisou is not very happy when she's around!! Here they are playing with his favourite... string!!


 
So cute! Is Boris her housemate or just a kitty friend?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bailey is precious!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

tigertrixie said:


> So cute! Is Boris her housemate or just a kitty friend?



Housemate!  

Boris is so patient with her, she'll chase him around the house... pounce on him... attack his ear/tail... and he just sits there! Sometimes when he's had enough he'll just runs away and hide somewhere she can't get to him... like the bar stool lol


----------



## ivy1026

Nike's latest mug shot


----------



## lucretias

mine is my avatar AND also my name on tPF. he passed away two years ago:cry: I STILL miss him, but am planning to get another cat sometime soon. I just wasn't really ready for another kitty and then certain circumstances didn't allow it.  

He came into my life when I was in grad school and totally made my grad school experience soooo much better. I credit him to helping me get through my thesis and dissertation!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nike is very handsome!
lucretias-


----------



## Necromancer

*ivy*, Nike looks good in his mugshot.


----------



## Necromancer

lucretias said:


> mine is my avatar AND also my name on tPF. he passed away two years ago:cry: I STILL miss him, but am planning to get another cat sometime soon. I just wasn't really ready for another kitty and then certain circumstances didn't allow it.
> 
> He came into my life when I was in grad school and totally made my grad school experience soooo much better. I credit him to helping me get through my thesis and dissertation!!


 

{{{HUGS}}} to you.


----------



## Loony

I posted this a couple of days ago but it disappeared into the corrupted database black hole. Anyway, here's Thaisun doing cute things with a ribbon that I gave him.


----------



## juneping

Loony said:


> I posted this a couple of days ago but it disappeared into the corrupted database black hole. Anyway, here's Thaisun doing cute things with a ribbon that I gave him.



this is a beautiful moment/pic.


----------



## Loony

Thanks! It was a complete chance occurrence but it looked adorable so I had to snap a picture


----------



## kelbell35

Such gorgeous kitties, everyone!! 



lucretias said:


> mine is my avatar AND also my name on tPF. he passed away two years ago:cry: I STILL miss him, but am planning to get another cat sometime soon. I just wasn't really ready for another kitty and then certain circumstances didn't allow it.
> 
> He came into my life when I was in grad school and totally made my grad school experience soooo much better. I credit him to helping me get through my thesis and dissertation!!



Kitties are the best at helping relieve stress.  I just finished my Master's, and my cat was there to calm me down... and tell me when enough was enough by laying on top of my books...


"Um, okay, mommy, you're done studying... time to pet me now."


----------



## lucretias

Sweetpea83 said:


> Nike is very handsome!
> lucretias-





Necromancer said:


> {{{HUGS}}} to you.





kelbell35 said:


> Such gorgeous kitties, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kitties are the best at helping relieve stress.  I just finished my Master's, and my cat was there to calm me down... and tell me when enough was enough by laying on top of my books...
> 
> 
> 
> "Um, okay, mommy, you're done studying... time to pet me now."



Thank you everybody for the love.   kelbel I can't begin to tell you how many times, my kitty would just lay on my papers. He definitely helped to put things into perspective. When I was getting grief from my professors and my parents, family about the course of my studies, I knew there was one being who loved me despite my progress or lack thereof in my studies!! Your kitty is a CUTIE PIE!


----------



## lucretias

Loony said:


> I posted this a couple of days ago but it disappeared into the corrupted database black hole. Anyway, here's Thaisun doing cute things with a ribbon that I gave him.



your cat is beautiful and that is such an awesome picture!


----------



## stacmck

TPF ate the picture I posted of Middy being a creeper and staring at me


----------



## KarenBorter

On Tuesday of this week I had to bring one of my babies, Thunder, to the vet. All weekend he had been lethargic and I noticed he wasn't eating or drinking water. When I looked at his paw pads they were dry indicating severe dehydration. He got fluids and a blood transfusion and is home now on antibiotics. We are treating for a blood parasite since he tested negative for FIV and Leukemia (thank goodness). 

This cat means the world to me and he is the love of my life. Having him home again last night was so great and his sister, Roxy, was happy too. He is my cuddle bunny and it was so nice to have him spooning me again like normal (even tho he's mad cuz mommy is giving him medicine). Here he is in the hospital with his stints in his little paw.


----------



## mymeimei02

^Awe I am glad Thunder is home with you and I wish him a speedy recovery  Missing in action with my Stitch due to travel but I am so glad to come home to him  I miss all the fur babies here. 
Here is my Stitch greeting me with a big stretch





Here he is wanting a big belly rub


----------



## Necromancer

^ cyber tickles Stitch


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Some new pics of Kitty. I take a lot of pictures of her haha. She's so cute.

Ooops. Pictures are not working. Just 2 seconds. I'll try uploading them again.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

There we go.


----------



## kaitydid

Coach+Louislove said:


> There we go.


 
Aww! I love the first picture, the one with the blanket. So cute!


----------



## Necromancer

Aww, Kitty looks sooo comfortable, *C+L*.


----------



## Denaroo

*She really relaxes when she relaxes doesnt she!!   awesome kitty *





Coach+Louislove said:


> There we go.


----------



## Denaroo

*Necro is that your little guy in your avatar? That is such a cute picture!*




Necromancer said:


> Aww, Kitty looks sooo comfortable, *C+L*.


----------



## Necromancer

No it's not, it's a RIK (Random Internet Kitty). I absolutely love the look on its face so I turned the pic into an icon/avatar.


----------



## Denaroo

*I love it too his eyes are so intense - super cute*!




Necromancer said:


> No it's not, it's a RIK (Random Internet Kitty). I absolutely love the look on its face so I turned the pic into an icon/avatar.


----------



## Luv n bags

kelbell35 said:


> Such gorgeous kitties, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kitties are the best at helping relieve stress. I just finished my Master's, and my cat was there to calm me down... and tell me when enough was enough by laying on top of my books...
> 
> 
> "Um, okay, mommy, you're done studying... time to pet me now."


 
Your kitty looks like my "Baby", except your kitty has brown fur and mine has grey fur.  I love the mixture of stripes and spots on the fur!


----------



## Necromancer

Denaroo said:


> *I love it too his eyes are so intense - super cute*!


 
Yeah he is super cute. I just had to save the pic.
btw I'm typing with one hand coz I've got a big fat cat  on my lap. I think I'm losing the feeling in my legs.


----------



## Denaroo

*hahahaha!!*






necromancer said:


> yeah he is super cute. I just had to save the pic.
> Btw i'm typing with one hand coz i've got a big fat cat on my lap. I think i'm losing the feeling in my legs. :d


----------



## nooch

Here is Phil, chilling out in a place I did not realize he could get.


----------



## thimp

I adore this thread! So many adorable furry babies! Here is the latest addition to our family, Eileen. She is a rescue, with very weak hind legs. For now, she crawls manly on her front legs. But her hind legs are slowly gaining muscle strength with good nutrition and lots of play time.


----------



## thimp

Loony said:


> I posted this a couple of days ago but it disappeared into the corrupted database black hole. Anyway, here's Thaisun doing cute things with a ribbon that I gave him.



What a beautiful picture!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Phil and Eileen are beautiful.


----------



## jeshika

*thimp*, Eileen is such a sweetheart! Hope she feels better and stronger soon!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

The barn cat at the barn where I board my pony had kittens. They are so cute!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

And this is Kitty again. 
So comfortable looking..


----------



## Loony

thimp said:


> What a beautiful picture!



Thanks 

Your new addition is adorable... and looks mischievous, I'm sure she'll be giving you the run around in no time!


----------



## Denaroo

*Wow...that gives new meaning to the word "relax"    She is awesome and hilarious C+L *

*The barn kitties are super cuties *






Coach+Louislove said:


> And this is Kitty again.
> So comfortable looking..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-cute kitties!


----------



## bnjj

Sydney


----------



## Coach+Louislove

bnjj said:


> Sydney



So shiny and regal looking! What a pretty kitty!!


----------



## nooch

I love this thread!  It cures all


----------



## stacmck

Sydney looks like the cat I had growing up! So cute!


----------



## mymeimei02

New pics of my Stitch


----------



## Loony

^^^Stitch is a cutie!

Thaisun:

-I've a tough life...






-... I also need more toys


----------



## Luv n bags

Coach+Louislove said:


> The barn cat at the barn where I board my pony had kittens. They are so cute!


 
OMG. so precious!


----------



## jeshika

look what i found in bed with me while dBF was out traveling? what  cute snugglebug!


----------



## Necromancer

Awww, I want to cuddle her.


----------



## kaitydid

jeshika said:


> look what i found in bed with me while dBF was out traveling? what  cute snugglebug!


 
Aww! Her paws, nose, and ears so pink!


----------



## Loony

jeshika said:


> look what i found in bed with me while dBF was out traveling? what  cute snugglebug!



SO cute 


Here's Thaisun simultaneously resting on my leg and giving me dirty looks


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics!


----------



## mymeimei02

Loony said:


> SO cute
> 
> 
> Here's Thaisun simultaneously resting on my leg and giving me dirty looks


^ Thaisun looks uber cute and soft  what kind of breed of cat is he?


----------



## stacmck

My Middy has a shoe fetish...here he is lounging on a pair of my flip-flops 




The sunlight makes him look brown here...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwe, Middy! Cats love shoes..it seems like it!


----------



## Michele26

stacmck said:


> My Middy has a shoe fetish...here he is lounging on a pair of my flip-flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sunlight makes him look brown here...



Stac, Middy loves your scent. It's a form of affection.

He's such a handsome cat!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dear, 
this is my first Post in tPF 

I proudly present my Babies:

all the three little devils together





the boys (Bert and Ernie)





and the little Princess Áurea





she loves bags 





hope the Pics aren't too big...


----------



## Sweetpea83

it's_a_keeper-your babies are precious!


----------



## Loony

mymeimei02 said:


> ^ Thaisun looks uber cute and soft  what kind of breed of cat is he?



Thanks, he's a Burmese. They are very social and affectionate and they do indeed have very fine, silky fur. 

its_a_keeper, I love your little gang!


----------



## stacmck

It's_a_keeper, your kitties are so cute! Love the pic of all three of them in the cat tree.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ahh, thx dolls.  We really love them.  Áurea ist from Portugal from a shelter. She was a stray Kitten and find her home in Germany with us. Ernie and Bert are from Spain. Both were strays too.  We always wanted to have Siams, but I'm not that into breeders, so we adopted them from shelters from all over Europe.


----------



## jeshika

stacmck said:


> My Middy has a shoe fetish...here he is lounging on a pair of my flip-flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sunlight makes him look brown here...



I love his orange undertones!  such a handsome boy!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loony said:


> Thanks, he's a Burmese. They are very social and affectionate and they do indeed have very fine, silky fur.
> 
> its_a_keeper, I love your little gang!



My MIL has two Burmese. Gorgeous color and the fur is exquisite.

I'll have to post pics of my four rug rats (All mutes)


----------



## Lady Stardust

Right before I left for vacation Spotsy and Storm decided to be friends for 5 minutes! lol






I'm back now and Charlotte (my guinea pig) and Spots are both so happy they're both running around and Charlotte's jumping up and down bc she's excited.  Storm's like "Oh hi.  Do you have food?"


----------



## kaitydid

Lady Stardust said:


> Right before I left for vacation Spotsy and Storm decided to be friends for 5 minutes! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back now and Charlotte (my guinea pig) and Spots are both so happy they're both running around and Charlotte's jumping up and down bc she's excited. Storm's like "Oh hi. Do you have food?"


 
That's so cute! They're in identical positions!


----------



## newmommy_va

What a gorgeous photo of your babies!!! I love the one of all three together on the cat tower!  (Cat towers don't look that beautiful for long at my house )



its_a_keeper said:


> Dear,
> this is my first Post in tPF
> 
> I proudly present my Babies:
> 
> all the three little devils together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boys (Bert and Ernie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the little Princess Áurea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope the Pics aren't too big...


----------



## clevercat

I am posting photos of Maia-Annabel _*everywhere*_ 




Isn't she a cutie!


----------



## jeshika

oh *clever*, she is beautiful!! congrats on your new addition!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Very cute kitties everywhere!!

*clevercat* Maia-Annabel is precious!! Two of my nieces names joined together!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Clevercat: she is so cute and a real beauty


----------



## Sweetpea83

clevercat said:


> I am posting photos of Maia-Annabel _*everywhere*_
> 
> View attachment 1453489
> 
> 
> Isn't she a cutie!




Love her eyes!!


----------



## sally.m

One of my beloved kitties left me a present in my bedroom. I live bird which he must have carried upstairs before releasing it. The poor little creature was sat on my curtain rail. There was bird poop everywhere. No joke, it stunk!!!!!  I was not a happy mummy!


----------



## donnaoh

its_a_keeper said:


> Dear,
> this is my first Post in tPF
> 
> I proudly present my Babies:
> 
> all the three little devils together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boys (Bert and Ernie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the little Princess Áurea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope the Pics aren't too big...


I love your babies! I especially love the first pic! They have the best view in the house I must say!


----------



## its_a_keeper

donnaoh said:


> I love your babies! I especially love the first pic! They have the best view in the house I must say!



That is treu! Downstairs in the livingroom, they got another one. Right now Ernie is lying on top of it


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Kitty sunbathing on the couch.


----------



## vanessa_karie

Loving the pics! 
Here is a pic of my cheeky Chloe, looking cute as ever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chloe is beautiful!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Chloe is a sweety! Tigers are beautiful!

Today Ernie, playin with the LV Inclusion Marina


----------



## juneping

it's_a_keeper - what a great picture. love everything about it.


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> it's_a_keeper - what a great picture. love everything about it.



Thank You hon! I really love that Pic, too.

To whom are your paws belonging? Got a Pic for me?


----------



## bnjj

That's a great cat tree.


----------



## vanessa_karie

Thanks ladies for the kind words! Yes, Chloe is a cutie. Loving all the kitties pics!


----------



## Loony

Camouflage... we haz it


----------



## its_a_keeper

Loony said:


> Camouflage... we haz it



Weeeeeeeee! So so pretty those two !


----------



## donnaoh

My kitty child likes to help open boxes...cause she likes to try them out


----------



## its_a_keeper

There is nothing better than a Box 
... Wait... Two Boxes 
What a cuty


----------



## kaitydid

Loony said:


> Camouflage... we haz it


 
Aww, how cute! It's like a kitty yin yang. 



donnaoh said:


> My kitty child likes to help open boxes...cause she likes to try them out


 
My kitty likes to help too! If it's a box or a bag, he likes to "help" by sleeping in his new "home."  It's quite cute. He knows a box or a bag when he sees one and waits around until someone empties it out for him! Your kitty looks too cute sitting in that box! Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Don't have a pic, wish I did, but I take my dogs on a mile walk, and sure enough Butters walks with us. How funny is that?!?!? Next time I will have to show action pics of her. She's too cute.


----------



## jeshika

Some funky ear action going on with the Beebs


----------



## its_a_keeper

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Don't have a pic, wish I did, but I take my dogs on a mile walk, and sure enough Butters walks with us. How funny is that?!?!? Next time I will have to show action pics of her. She's too cute.



Pic! Pic! Pic! I plzzzzzzz wanna see one!
That sounds like really funny. Is Butters walking the whole way with you guys?



jeshika said:


> Some funky ear action going on with the Beebs



I so love these pink noses. I bet Beebs foot are pinky, too!?


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

My new lovelies that I got today! They're six weeks old.




The white one is my mom's, the brown one is mine. But we both know they'll both end up belonging to me anyway.


----------



## jeshika

its_a_keeper said:


> I so love these pink noses. I bet Beebs foot are pinky, too!?



Yep! You guessed right! Lil' pink paws!


----------



## jeshika

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My new lovelies that I got today! They're six weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is my mom's, the brown one is mine. But we both know they'll both end up belonging to me anyway.



congrats on your new additions! they look adorable! more pixx please!



donnaoh said:


> My kitty child likes to help open boxes...cause she likes to try them out



LOVE IT! not sure what is up with kitties and boxes but they do love 'em!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Yep! You guessed right! Lil' pink paws!



Sooooo so so adoreable!
I really love pinky paws.
Thanx for the pic


----------



## Luv n bags

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My new lovelies that I got today! They're six weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is my mom's, the brown one is mine. But we both know they'll both end up belonging to me anyway.


 
Awwww, so tiny and cute!



jeshika said:


> Yep! You guessed right! Lil' pink paws!


 
BIBI!!


----------



## stacmck

Going to need a new yoga brick 




Can anybody tell me when Middy will stop gnawing on things? He's about 15 months old now.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stacmck said:


> Going to need a new yoga brick
> 
> Can anybody tell me when Middy will stop gnawing on things? He's about 15 months old now.



It looks like he's resting his chin on it.. so cute! 

Muffin is almost 3 and still loves to nom on anything that has a corner.....


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> Muffin is almost 3 and still loves to nom on anything that has a corner.....


 
Same here. So I think, some just wont ever stop.


----------



## missD

Mine likes to nom on the corner of my laptop.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

If I leave a book lying around I quite often find a tooth shaped hole in one corner, and mine is about 6.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Kitty and her laziness.


----------



## jeshika

ILoveMyBug said:


> If I leave a book lying around I quite often find a tooth shaped hole in one corner, and mine is about 6.





well... bibi tried to nom one of my CLs once.


----------



## jeshika

its_a_keeper said:


> Sooooo so so adoreable!
> I really love pinky paws.
> Thanx for the pic



No problem! I relish any and every opportunity to flaunt bibi and her cuteness!



tigertrixie said:


> BIBI!!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

jeshika said:


> well... bibi tried to nom one of my CLs once.



It's my Bibi twin that is the nibbler..... she had a go at some bbag tassles once!


----------



## stacmck

jeshika said:


> well... bibi tried to nom one of my CLs once.


Middy nommed a pair of my flip flops...but luckily they were the cheapo Target ones. I'd be mad if they were my Havaianas that I love...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stacmck said:


> Middy nommed a pair of my flip flops...but luckily they were the cheapo Target ones. I'd be mad if they were my Havaianas that I love...



The kitties LOVE my havaianas! Snuggle, wrestle, bite, etc....  I ending up moving them all from the entry hall to the garage which is off limits to the cats... They know not too touch my bags or CLs, or they won't get cuddles for a few days....


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Here are my babies again. The white one is now Bubba, and the brown one is Charlie. They're both brothers.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Bisou and Boris likes to gets as close to us as they can...












And guess who found a new hidey hole? 






Little Bailey!!  






She's been CRAZY after her spay.... Vet said she'd be out of it for a day or two. Not a freaking chance! Minute she got home she wanted to play chase! I had to keep her in the bathroom of the spare bedroom so she doesn't jump up and around everywhere! Even then, I found her perched on the sink one time.... Who knows how the heck she got up there!


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> Bisou and Boris likes to gets as close to us as they can...


 
So cute those two!


----------



## bnjj

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> Here are my babies again. The white one is now Bubba, and the brown one is Charlie. They're both brothers.


 
Awww, so cute.


----------



## donnaoh

lisalovesshoes said:


> Bisou and Boris likes to gets as close to us as they can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who found a new hidey hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Bailey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's been CRAZY after her spay.... Vet said she'd be out of it for a day or two. Not a freaking chance! Minute she got home she wanted to play chase! I had to keep her in the bathroom of the spare bedroom so she doesn't jump up and around everywhere! Even then, I found her perched on the sink one time.... Who knows how the heck she got up there!


Oh boy! Terribly cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisa-adorable kitties!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stacmck & coach-


----------



## Sweetpea83

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> Here are my babies again. The white one is now Bubba, and the brown one is Charlie. They're both brothers.




So cute!!! Love their names!


----------



## jeshika

*Lisa*, Bailey got SO BIG!!!!!! I hope she calms down soon!

And look at the 2 snugglebugs!!!! 



lisalovesshoes said:


> Bisou and Boris likes to gets as close to us as they can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who found a new hidey hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Bailey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's been CRAZY after her spay.... Vet said she'd be out of it for a day or two. Not a freaking chance! Minute she got home she wanted to play chase! I had to keep her in the bathroom of the spare bedroom so she doesn't jump up and around everywhere! Even then, I found her perched on the sink one time.... Who knows how the heck she got up there!


----------



## donnaoh

I know this is not a pic of a 'cat'..but I thought I would share this on this thread as I thought you guys would enjoy this. 

My most favourite cat wallet:


----------



## kaitydid

donnaoh said:


> I know this is not a pic of a 'cat'..but I thought I would share this on this thread as I thought you guys would enjoy this.
> 
> My most favourite cat wallet:


 
That is such a cute wallet!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Thank You hon! I really love that Pic, too.
> 
> To whom are your paws belonging? Got a Pic for me?



just random pic from the internet.
and i had a tuxedo...she passed away...the logo of my siggie...it was inspired from her my cat sasha.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jeshika said:


> *Lisa*, Bailey got SO BIG!!!!!! I hope she calms down soon!
> 
> And look at the 2 snugglebugs!!!!



Hehehe.. me too! I don't want her to get a hernia with the incision still healing! And maybe Bisou will like her more if she didn't chase her around so much lol She's still quite little.. she's sitting/lying on a step, that's why she seems so tall?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

donnaoh said:


> I know this is not a pic of a 'cat'..but I thought I would share this on this thread as I thought you guys would enjoy this.
> 
> My most favourite cat wallet:



Very cute! I like the fishies in the windows!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'm looking at cat boarding places for when I go away for 10-11 days and I'm already feeling some separation anxiety... along with shock at how much boarding prices have gone up in 2 years!!  I've never been away from them this long!!


----------



## Michele26

lisalovesshoes said:


> I'm looking at cat boarding places for when I go away for 10-11 days and I'm already feeling some separation anxiety... along with shock at how much boarding prices have gone up in 2 years!!  I've never been away from them this long!!



Have you thought about getting a cat sitter? It's so much better if cats aren't removed from their home.

PM me & I'll give you my experience with cat sitters if you're interested.


----------



## its_a_keeper

@Juneping: sorry to hear that, I bet Sasha was a cuty!

@donnaho: I like the wallet.

@lisalovesshoes: Catsitters are great! We have them all the time, when we are away. It's so much easier for the little ones. I'm always afraid, that they might catch someting in a boarding home...


----------



## Lady Stardust

My sleepy little princess


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Michele26 said:


> Have you thought about getting a cat sitter? It's so much better if cats aren't removed from their home.
> 
> PM me & I'll give you my experience with cat sitters if you're interested.






its_a_keeper said:


> @lisalovesshoes: Catsitters are great! We have them all the time, when  we are away. It's so much easier for the little ones. I'm always afraid,  that they might catch someting in a boarding home...



Yeah I've been recommended them too but I'm very iffy about someone.. even though they've got police clearance and stuff... to come into my home when I'm not there!  The security and alarm system is a nightmare to put someone else in (fingerprint and code access) and they charge me $200 if I want to do it!  

Boarding comes out a little cheaper too! It's at my favourite vet's practice and all their boarders need to be F6 vacced, wormed and flea-d before they go in, so I'm not worried about that!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> ...but I'm very iffy about someone.. even though they've got police clearance and stuff... to come into my home when I'm not there!


 
Yep, know that, too! Our Catsitter are my Mommy or Friends of us.

Maybe you got some friends who wouldn't mind takin care of catsitting?
Or they have a daughter who is old enough and responsible to Housesit?

If not, your Vet's boarding Home sounds not that bad 

@Ladystardust: what a cuty!!!


----------



## jen_sparro

*Lisa*, I know the feeling! We normally ask one of our family members or the girl across the road (with pay) to take care of ours, but when we do board we use our vet, Cottesloe Animal Hosp. I worked there when I was younger so I know the boarding routines/treatment. 
Hope you find a solution you're happy with and have a nice vacation!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Yeah.. again the security system thing is a serious PITA!!!!

*Lady Stardust* Spotsy looks very comfortable!


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> Yeah.. again the security system thing is a serious PITA!!!!


 
Ahhh, forgot! 

So go for the Vet, maybe.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

its_a_keeper said:


> Ahhh, forgot!
> 
> So go for the Vet, maybe.



Yep, I might have to!! 

Ahhh... the joys of being a parent!  heheheh


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> Ahhh... the joys of being a parent!  heheheh


 
That's true! How long will you be away?
Since we have the three little ones I'm no longer than 8 Days away from home... I just miss them way to much... _*silly me, cauz they are haveing the time of theire lives with my mommy spoiling them rotten*_


----------



## lisalovesshoes

its_a_keeper said:


> That's true! How long will you be away?
> Since we have the three little ones I'm no longer than 8 Days away from home... I just miss them way to much... _*silly me, cauz they are haveing the time of theire lives with my mommy spoiling them rotten*_



10-11 days! 

Yeah, I was away for 2 days for work a few months ago and I missed them like crazy!! SO even put me on loud speaker so they can hear me... LOL


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> SO even put me on loud speaker so they can hear me... LOL


 
_*lol*_ same here! Oh my, Catlovers are all the same with theire Babies 

When I was younger, I thought only "old Ladies" would do so... ha, now I'm 31 and acting that way!


----------



## Michele26

lisalovesshoes said:


> Yeah I've been recommended them too but I'm very iffy about someone.. even though they've got police clearance and stuff... to come into my home when I'm not there!  The security and alarm system is a nightmare to put someone else in (fingerprint and code access) and they charge me $200 if I want to do it!
> 
> Boarding comes out a little cheaper too! It's at my favourite vet's practice and all their boarders need to be F6 vacced, wormed and flea-d before they go in, so I'm not worried about that!!



It took me a long time before letting go of my fear and hire a sitter. Ideally a relative would be the best person to sit, but none of our relatives live in the same state we do. My sitter is a vet tech and she's wonderful. There is one plus with having an alarm-you know exactly what time they arrived and when they left. When we are away I can access my system on the computer, and I love that.

No matter where you leave them it's so hard being away from them.


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie climbed up on me just as I was planning on heading to bed, I don't have the heart to move him  excuse the laptop craptastic photo


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie climbed up on me just as I was planning on heading to bed, I don't have the heart to move him  excuse the laptop craptastic photo



Awww.. probably finding some warmth! It was freezing cold last night!!


----------



## jen_sparro

^It was very chilly last night! He hasn't done that in a while so I soaked up the love lol. He wasn't very impressed when I moved him eventually... he refused to come and sleep in my bed


----------



## its_a_keeper

jen_sparro said:


> ^It was very chilly last night! He hasn't done that in a while so I soaked up the love lol.


 
awwwww, so cute! Love when they curl up on one


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alfie! Handsome kitty..


----------



## oggers86

A weekend at the parents, ample opportunity for picture taking


----------



## donnaoh

oggers86 said:


> A weekend at the parents, ample opportunity for picture taking


Gorgeous babies! Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, oggers, so cute.  I love kitty paws.


----------



## its_a_keeper

bnjj said:


> Awww, oggers, so cute.  I love kitty paws.



me to


----------



## donnaoh

My youngest baby girl in super cute pose...


----------



## donnaoh

Here's another super cute portrait of my Princess:


----------



## oggers86

bnjj said:


> Awww, oggers, so cute.  I love kitty paws.



So do I and its really difficult to keep away from them. Every time I see them I want to pick them up but she absolutely hates her paws being played with...

My bfs parents came to visit mine over the weekend for the first time (its been 5 years so it needed to be done!)...my cat was being her usual unsociable self and hiding apart from the brief "I will come over for all of a few seconds just to grace you with my presence" The other cat (Ginger) has been hogging all the attention since they arrived. They are both cat fans so you can imagine how much he loved being in the room with 4 people who dont have him all the time...

After a good few minutes cleaning himself towards the end of the night my stepdad joked about him coughing up a hairball...2 minutes later the coughing began so my bfs mum shoved him off the sofa, only for him to throw up everywhere!!!! Lucky for my parents the lounge floor is laminate so there was little mess but I am so glad that my bfs parents like cats, if they werent cat fans in the beginning they certainly wouldnt have been after that episode!!! Lucky for me I wasnt worried about making a good impression after having lived with them for a year otherwise the cat may have found himself making a very nice hat


----------



## its_a_keeper

donnaoh said:


> My youngest baby girl in super cute pose...



Awwwww me likey! So cute when they lay like that.

@ oggers: great when your bfs parents are cat lovers too. Such a fun story. Stuff like that is happening most times when cats are around, dosen't it!?


----------



## Sweetpea83

donnaoh-adorable!


----------



## mothbeast

oggers86 said:


> A weekend at the parents, ample opportunity for picture taking



Love them! Ha ha your tuxedo cat reminds me of mine. I love the 4 non matching paws.


----------



## New-New

My cat and me. I effing love my cat.


----------



## poopsie

New-New said:


> My cat and me. I effing love my cat.




What a great photo!


----------



## donnaoh

New-New said:


> My cat and me. I effing love my cat.


AAAhhh!! That is just the cutest pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

New-New said:


> My cat and me. I effing love my cat.




Cutie! What's his/her name?


----------



## New-New

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cutie! What's his/her name?



Thanks. Her name is Natasha aka Tasha or Tash. 

She's really interesting. Very peculiar personality.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty name!


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch  don't know what he was trying to do but he is cute to me anyways


----------



## jeshika

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch  don't know what he was trying to do but he is cute to me anyways



stitch is so handsome! i love his red collar!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

WB-Stitch!


----------



## New-New

Stitch is totes adorable.


----------



## mymeimei02

Thanks everyone Stitch says "hi"


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Love Stitch! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## kaitydid

mymeimei02 said:


> Thanks everyone Stitch says "hi"


 
How cute! I give Stitch a high five back.


----------



## its_a_keeper

New-New said:


> Thanks. Her name is Natasha aka Tasha or Tash.
> 
> She's really interesting. Very peculiar personality.


 
She is such a cutie!



mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch  don't know what he was trying to do but he is cute to me anyways


 
awwww, so adoreable!


----------



## Michele26

Stitch giving a high five!


----------



## MarsG

This is my female, Comot. She´s coming to 7 years.





Brutus, my little man, roughly 6 years old. We found him outside in the middle of winter and took him in. His tail was infected so it had to be amputated. He is left with a short little thing that he wags like a dog. 





and my baby boy, Balder who turns one this month.


----------



## its_a_keeper

MarsG said:


> This is my female, Comot. She´s coming to 7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutus, my little man, roughly 6 years old. We found him outside in the middle of winter and took him in. His tail was infected so it had to be amputated. He is left with a short little thing that he wags like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my baby boy, Balder who turns one this month.



awwwwww me likey!

So cute those three. And I love the little tail. But hope, he can jump and do all the normal stuff that cats do with it!?


----------



## MarsG

its_a_keeper said:


> awwwwww me likey!
> 
> So cute those three. And I love the little tail. But hope, he can jump and do all the normal stuff that cats do with it!?



Yes he is a perfectly happy cat climbing trees & jumping and running atop the neighbours´roofs


----------



## donnaoh

MarsG said:


> This is my female, Comot. She´s coming to 7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutus, my little man, roughly 6 years old. We found him outside in the middle of winter and took him in. His tail was infected so it had to be amputated. He is left with a short little thing that he wags like a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my baby boy, Balder who turns one this month.


Beautiful kitty family!


----------



## stacmck

I've been trying to work out more lately, and it seems like every time I decide I want to jump on the treadmill this happens:




Even after I shoo him off of the belt he sits on the front as I walk/run...so afraid his tail will get stuck in the belt!


----------



## Michele26

Middy's so cute!


----------



## MarsG

donnaoh said:


> Beautiful kitty family!



Thanks!


----------



## jen_sparro

Update from my little man, I've been feeding him too much :shame: he's got so heavy. The first photo is his favourite 'ambush' spot, he hides under the rug (it doesn't quite contain him anymore ) and leaps out at the dogs when they go by. And the second is just a shot of his face, he's learnt to sit on command and knows what 'treaties' are


----------



## its_a_keeper

jen_sparro said:


>


 
That's so cute. What a smart boy!



stacmck said:


> I've been trying to work out more lately, and it seems like every time I decide I want to jump on the treadmill this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after I shoo him off of the belt he sits on the front as I walk/run...so afraid his tail will get stuck in the belt!


 
I love your cat! And I know what you mean. Everytime I work out at home they all come upstairs and hang out with me. Áurea even wants to be scoped up on the arm when I'm on the stepper.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jen_sparro said:


> Update from my little man, I've been feeding him too much :shame: he's got so heavy. The first photo is his favourite 'ambush' spot, he hides under the rug (it doesn't quite contain him anymore ) and leaps out at the dogs when they go by. And the second is just a shot of his face, he's learnt to sit on command and knows what 'treaties' are




Love!!!!


----------



## donnaoh

jen_sparro said:


> Update from my little man, I've been feeding him too much :shame: he's got so heavy. The first photo is his favourite 'ambush' spot, he hides under the rug (it doesn't quite contain him anymore ) and leaps out at the dogs when they go by. And the second is just a shot of his face, he's learnt to sit on command and knows what 'treaties' are


Who says Cats don't have personality?! Ooohhhh eeee....what a fun boy!


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch all comfy  he has such a hard life


----------



## LuvManoloB

My Gizmo says - "Hi"


----------



## thegoreprincess

My little Tits (short for Nefertiti) looking very pleased with her ribbon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alfie is a handsome fellow!


----------



## donnaoh

thegoreprincess said:


> My little Tits (short for Nefertiti) looking very pleased with her ribbon.


Oh my!... what a purdy face!


----------



## Serenifly

I love you all! I really enjoy popping in this thread cuz of the kitty pictures they make me SOOO happy and smile so much!!!!! HUGS!!! 

Old one of my baby bender


----------



## mothbeast

Serenifly said:


> I love you all! I really enjoy popping in this thread cuz of the kitty pictures they make me SOOO happy and smile so much!!!!! HUGS!!!
> 
> Old one of my baby bender



same for me. the kitties are so cute. 

I love your bender! So stretchy and skinny! Mine are getting way chunky.


----------



## mothbeast

stacmck said:


> I've been trying to work out more lately, and it seems like every time I decide I want to jump on the treadmill this happens:
> Even after I shoo him off of the belt he sits on the front as I walk/run...so afraid his tail will get stuck in the belt!



cute! gotta love it when they decide to "help".



jen_sparro said:


> Update from my little man, I've been feeding him too much :shame: he's got so heavy. The first photo is his favourite 'ambush' spot, he hides under the rug (it doesn't quite contain him anymore ) and leaps out at the dogs when they go by. And the second is just a shot of his face, he's learnt to sit on command and knows what 'treaties' are


aw he's so sweet.



mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch all comfy  he has such a hard life


stitch does look supremely content.



LuvManoloB said:


> My Gizmo says - "Hi"


such a cute little face!



thegoreprincess said:


> My little Tits (short for Nefertiti) looking very pleased with her ribbon.


She has good taste like her human.


----------



## Serenifly

mothbeast said:


> same for me. the kitties are so cute.
> 
> I love your bender! So stretchy and skinny! Mine are getting way chunky.



haha that's actually how he sleeps ...  

Bender always has a full food dish, and is indoor, I'm shocked he's as skinny as he is ... but he plays a lot with hubby and bottle caps, keeps him in shape I guess!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Serenifly said:


> I love you all! I really enjoy popping in this thread cuz of the kitty pictures they make me SOOO happy and smile so much!!!!! HUGS!!!
> 
> Old one of my baby bender




Yoga kitty!


----------



## chicemily

Sweetpea83 said:


> Yoga kitty!


Yoga kitty is right.  Does anyone else's cat walk under them when they are doing yoga?  Mine does it when I'm trying to go into push up position and downward dog.  Maybe she's saying that yoga dvd isn't right.  I'll teach you how to really do yoga.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Baby likes to keep hold of her back paw, just in case it gets away


----------



## its_a_keeper

ILoveMyBug said:


> Baby likes to keep hold of her back paw, just in case it gets away


 
awwwwww me likey! That is so so so cute!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Haha, cute pic of Baby..


----------



## New-New

Here's Natasha chilling on my bed.


----------



## kaitydid

ILoveMyBug said:


> Baby likes to keep hold of her back paw, just in case it gets away


 
How cute is that?!


----------



## donnaoh

ILoveMyBug said:


> Baby likes to keep hold of her back paw, just in case it gets away


Oh my!! I am in love with her!


----------



## donnaoh

New-New said:


> Here's Natasha chilling on my bed.


Natasha (well, the whole species really) knows how to properly have siesta!


----------



## jeshika

Bibi was surprised that her camouflage didn't work.


----------



## bnjj

That's hilarious!


----------



## Luv n bags

ILoveMyBug said:


> Baby likes to keep hold of her back paw, just in case it gets away


 


jeshika said:


> Bibi was surprised that her camouflage didn't work.


 
OMG, white kitties! I love white cats...

Bibi


----------



## beagly911

Here are my two kitties.
This is Princess





Here she is chilling with the beagle.





This is BJ





and one last shot of BJ watching tv..hehe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My SO's kitty, Luna whom I am cat sitting this week.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> My SO's kitty, Luna whom I am cat sitting this week.


 
Whatr a cuty! Have fun while sitting Luna


----------



## poopsie

awwww luna looks like my KikI


----------



## stacmck

Sweetpea, is Stanley enjoying the company?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys..Stacmck-lol, yes! He is head over heels over her! I will post new pics of Stanley tonight!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Found an old Stanley Poo picture in my phone...he's at his granny & grandpa's house in this one.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Spotsy doing her Cleopatra pose lol





And a new one of Charlotte from last night lol (bc she's a cat too  lol we don't even call her a guinea pig anymore she's convinced she's a cat)


----------



## juneping

saw it on http://www.lipstickalley.com...someone's siggy pic


----------



## mothbeast

sweetpea - luna's adorable. love the grey kitties. stanley is cute too. 

spotsy!- she looks so comfy. 

my Ash was napping in the sun today


----------



## donnaoh

mothbeast said:


> sweetpea - luna's adorable. love the grey kitties. stanley is cute too.
> 
> spotsy!- she looks so comfy.
> 
> my Ash was napping in the sun today


What a gorgeous Ash!!:kiss:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ash is gorgeous!
junepig-that's so cute..


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spotsy doing her Cleopatra pose lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new one of Charlotte from last night lol (bc she's a cat too  lol we don't even call her a guinea pig anymore she's convinced she's a cat)



awww, how cute is Charlotte, plz!? But whats the toothbrush doing there?
Do they get along fine?



juneping said:


> saw it on http://www.lipstickalley.com...someone's siggy pic



awwwwww



mothbeast said:


> s
> my Ash was napping in the sun today




Woha, so pretty!!! Love the white paws!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Curled up together - doesn't happen too often


----------



## Lady Stardust

its_a_keeper said:


> awww, how cute is Charlotte, plz!? But whats the toothbrush doing there?
> Do they get along fine?


  lol the toothbrush is to brush Charlotte's crazy fur, I read that guinea pigs like being brushed w toothbrushes but Charlotte seems to not care lol.  She gets along great w Spots, she always gives her kisses lol


----------



## donnaoh

My Princess relaxing with my new bag...


----------



## Michele26

Kado stretching out after a long nap.


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> Kado stretching out after a long nap.



 *Kado* is hillarious!!!!!!! He looks like he is livin' the life!


----------



## robotindisguise

Gwen on "her" blanket.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pic of Gwen!


----------



## its_a_keeper

ILoveMyBug said:


> Curled up together - doesn't happen too often


 
So cute those two!



Lady Stardust said:


> lol the toothbrush is to brush Charlotte's crazy fur, I read that guinea pigs like being brushed w toothbrushes but Charlotte seems to not care lol. She gets along great w Spots, she always gives her kisses lol


 
thought so with the bursh but wasn't sure. So thanky on that one! And so nice, when they get along fine!



donnaoh said:


> My Princess relaxing with my new bag...


 
A baglover cat! And that face! Just awesome!



Michele26 said:


> Kado stretching out after a long nap.


 
So cool! It seams someone really enjoyed the nap!


----------



## its_a_keeper

robotindisguise said:


> Gwen on "her" blanket.


 
just stunning pretty!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My cat just chilling, laying down on the floor. Right in the middle of the room haha.


----------



## donnaoh

robotindisguise said:


> Gwen on "her" blanket.


Aaahhh Gwen, your eyes are mesmerizing


----------



## donnaoh

Coach+Louislove said:


> My cat just chilling, laying down on the floor. Right in the middle of the room haha.


Your kitty looks very self assured and saucy!


----------



## robotindisguise

donnaoh said:


> Aaahhh Gwen, your eyes are mesmerizing


 
those eyes are the reason I forgive her for being a big PITA and waking me up at 4am today!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Coach+Louislove*, I love that face, that's the "I lay wherever I please bc I'm cool like that" face lol


----------



## lolitakali

robotindisguise said:


> Gwen on "her" blanket.



Cute!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> Found an old Stanley Poo picture in my phone...he's at his granny & grandpa's house in this one.



Wow! Great photo!


----------



## lolitakali

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spotsy doing her Cleopatra pose lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new one of Charlotte from last night lol (bc she's a cat too  lol we don't even call her a guinea pig anymore she's convinced she's a cat)



Spotsy is such a lady!
Charlotte is so cute!

Pepper does not think she's a cat, she thinks she is sister to DD... lol!


----------



## lolitakali

juneping said:


> saw it on http://www.lipstickalley.com...someone's siggy pic



That is a cool vid!


----------



## lolitakali

mothbeast said:


> sweetpea - luna's adorable. love the grey kitties. stanley is cute too.
> 
> spotsy!- she looks so comfy.
> 
> my Ash was napping in the sun today



Ash is beautiful!


----------



## lolitakali

Sorry to be away for so long... you ladies all have beautiful pics of your kitties, love it & keep them coming!

Well, Pepper is away because she is house shopping with us and has been staying in the country side chasing squirrels all day long at my MIL's.

Here is a recent pic of her outdoors:



Will be posting some pics of her in her own cattery at the new place soon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks Lolita!

GORGEOUS photo of Pepper!!

Btw--welcome back!! Missed seeing your posts!


----------



## nooch

Phil in his little cat house tent thing:




(And the printer paper is like that because he walks across, hits the "copy" button, and then frantically paws at the blank piece of paper that pops out.)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^nooch-what a sweet picture..


----------



## donnaoh

nooch said:


> Phil in his little cat house tent thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And the printer paper is like that because he walks across, hits the "copy" button, and then frantically paws at the blank piece of paper that pops out.)


Oh boy! Phil is sure lucky to have a cat house tent thing!!


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> Thanks Lolita!
> 
> GORGEOUS photo of Pepper!!
> 
> Btw--welcome back!! Missed seeing your posts!



Hey hey sweetpea!
Thanks! 
Hubby actually took that photo not me. He is a pro when it comes to anything art.


----------



## lolitakali

nooch said:


> Phil in his little cat house tent thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And the printer paper is like that because he walks across, hits the "copy" button, and then frantically paws at the blank piece of paper that pops out.)



Awwww... cutie.


----------



## bnjj

Good to see you, loli!

Awww, Nooch, so cute.  We don't see Phil around these parts much.


----------



## mothbeast

Pepper looks gorgeous in that shot. 

Aw Phil looks so sacked out. Love that he plays with the printer like that. Mine jam the printer by coming over and trying to save us from the paper coming out.


----------



## nooch

He is so funny.  When I print something he stands there and kind of pokes at the paper, but when he does it he cannot figure out what happened.


----------



## lolitakali

bnjj said:


> Good to see you, loli!
> 
> Awww, Nooch, so cute.  We don't see Phil around these parts much.



Good to see u too bnjj!

Thank you Mothbeast!


----------



## sally.m

Vesta brought another vole into the house. When i suggested that he eats it as his dinner he wasnt so keen.






Clio had no intrest in the poor little vole either...


----------



## its_a_keeper

sally.m said:


> Vesta brought another vole into the house. When i suggested that he eats it as his dinner he wasnt so keen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clio had no intrest in the poor little vole either...


 
awwww! Did they put the vole into the bowel?

I like those little voles, specially the tiny eyes.
Sometimes it's kinda sad when cats bring one, cauz they always have the best intentions but I always find it a little sad.


----------



## sally.m

Since we have moved and have a huge garden with lots of bushes, vole and mouse catching is a weekly occurance. If i see that he has just caught one i will always take it off him if it is alive and can be saved but often i find them on the floor in my bedroom when get home from work. 
I know cats kill things but i dont like it either. He has 24/7 food available so its not because he's hungry. Its because he is being a naughty kittie.

I often find him elbow deep in the pond trying to catch my little fishies. He's so troublesome!


----------



## donnaoh

sally.m said:


> Vesta brought another vole into the house. When i suggested that he eats it as his dinner he wasnt so keen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clio had no intrest in the poor little vole either...


AAhhhh...a cat being a cat! Vesta is sure proud of his 'find'!


----------



## Michele26

sally.m said:


> Since we have moved and have a huge garden with lots of bushes, vole and mouse catching is a weekly occurance. If i see that he has just caught one i will always take it off him if it is alive and can be saved but often i find them on the floor in my bedroom when get home from work.
> I know cats kill things but i dont like it either. He has 24/7 food available so its not because he's hungry. Its because he is being a naughty kittie.
> 
> I often find him elbow deep in the pond trying to catch my little fishies. He's so troublesome!



Cats are born with the instinct to hunt. When he brings home his catch to you it's a form of love he's bringing you a present.


----------



## sally.m

^^^ I totally agree. On saturday he was in the bathroom with me when i showered. By the time i had got my makeup on he was coming up the stairs meow meow meowing with a vole in his mouth for me. He loves his mummy very much!


----------



## its_a_keeper

sally.m said:


> ^^^ I totally agree. On saturday he was in the bathroom with me when i showered. By the time i had got my makeup on he was coming up the stairs meow meow meowing with a vole in his mouth for me. He loves his mummy very much!



Really cute! He must love his Mommy very much indeed!

Still, I always feel sad about those little mouses and voles... I know it's theire nature and all stuff like that but can't help it.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I used to get presents like that all the time on the door mat... very charming! 

Luckily we don't have rodents around our current house, but occasionally Bisou would "catch" a rolled up sock and meow at our door to bring it to us... LOL


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> ....but occasionally Bisou would "catch" a rolled up sock and meow at our door to bring it to us... LOL



*lol* Aurea is doing the same with her toys. We tought her as followed: she brings a toy and in exchange she gets a tread.
Hmmm, now she is bringin all kind of stuff to us when she wants something small and yummy! Not dump that girl


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:


> Luckily we don't have rodents around our current house, but occasionally Bisou would "catch" a rolled up sock and meow at our door to bring it to us... LOL



 so adorable! i wish Bibi would "catch" something for me! she's kind of a princess cat... just sits around and waits for me to wait on her. :giggles:


----------



## beagly911

Since I don't have rodents around the house, Princess saves me from socks and hair ties - she then proudly presents them at my feet for inspection - meowing loudly the whole time.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My cat brings mice back occasionally. The other morning I went to let her in, she had brought a mouse back and it was laying on the deck. She was proud. And the other day, she had one in her mouth and trotted across the deck with it. She then dropped it on the grass and came meowing to the door. She never eats the mice, just catches them, following her cat instincts.


----------



## jeshika

Bi thinks she is a rabbit!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

New pics of Kitty. 
Just chilling on a kitchen table chair. No big deal. 






This is her "leave me alone or die" look


----------



## Necromancer

^ She's gorgeous. She's doing what cats do best...just chillin'.

*jeshika*, Bi is soooo cute in that pic...makes me wanna rub her tummy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Bibi!!


----------



## donnaoh

Coach+Louislove said:


> New pics of Kitty.
> Just chilling on a kitchen table chair. No big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her "leave me alone or die" look


Thanks for sharing your kitty pics! They just have the run of the house don't they?


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Bi thinks she is a rabbit!



funny baby bunny Bi 



Coach+Louislove said:


> New pics of Kitty.
> Just chilling on a kitchen table chair. No big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her "leave me alone or die" look



hmmm, so fluffy and cute!


----------



## Alana1981

This is my little Fergus, currently and not so long ago as a kitten! He is a 1.5 year old Persian. I adore him!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Awww, how adorable is Fergus?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Awww... Fergus is very adorable!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alana-what a cutie!!


----------



## lolitakali

Alana1981 said:


> This is my little Fergus, currently and not so long ago as a kitten! He is a 1.5 year old Persian. I adore him!



What a cutie pie!


----------



## lolitakali

jeshika said:


> Bi thinks she is a rabbit!



Bibi!!!
So cuddly!





Coach+Louislove said:


> New pics of Kitty.
> Just chilling on a kitchen table chair. No big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her "leave me alone or die" look



Cute!


----------



## lolitakali

sally.m said:


> Vesta brought another vole into the house. When i suggested that he eats it as his dinner he wasnt so keen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clio had no intrest in the poor little vole either...



Awww... a little gift for mama?
Yummy yummy... Pepper would eat it right up (natural taurine source)... she is a very good mouser and would leave a field mice or two just as gifts too.


----------



## its_a_keeper

hahahaha... just found those pics of Áurea, when she was a babykitten back in the days!

She always loved Monnys bags and still does, but now she can't squeze herself into them anymore, but she still tries everytime. She is with her 3 Years way to big for the Speedy 25ers!
















and that Pic is just adoreable! It was back when Áureas sis Felina was still alive and our bunny-girl Mala! 
Sadly Felina passed away and Mala, too.


----------



## sally.m

^^ Those pictures are just too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelbell35

its_a_keeper said:


> hahahaha... just found those pics of Áurea, when she was a babykitten back in the days!
> 
> She always loved Monnys bags and still does, but now she can't squeze herself into them anymore, but she still tries everytime. She is with her 3 Years way to big for the Speedy 25ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that Pic is just adoreable! It was back when Áureas sis Felina was still alive and our bunny-girl Mala!
> Sadly Felina passed away and Mala, too.



Adorable!! And that last one cracks me up!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper said:


> hahahaha... just found those pics of Áurea, when she was a babykitten back in the days!
> 
> She always loved Monnys bags and still does, but now she can't squeze herself into them anymore, but she still tries everytime. She is with her 3 Years way to big for the Speedy 25ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that Pic is just adoreable! It was back when Áureas sis Felina was still alive and our bunny-girl Mala!
> Sadly Felina passed away and Mala, too.


----------



## mothbeast

ITA - that last picture of the three of them together is so cute!


----------



## donnaoh

its_a_keeper said:


> hahahaha... just found those pics of Áurea, when she was a babykitten back in the days!
> 
> She always loved Monnys bags and still does, but now she can't squeze herself into them anymore, but she still tries everytime. She is with her 3 Years way to big for the Speedy 25ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that Pic is just adoreable! It was back when Áureas sis Felina was still alive and our bunny-girl Mala!
> Sadly Felina passed away and Mala, too.


LOVE all these pics! Way too cute! 

I just love the fourth pic of the group meeting!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*its_a_keeper*, I love the babies in the bags! 

Spotsy and Charlotte are both afraid of rain and this was during a storm last week lol

"Don't be scared, Sister!"


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> hahahaha... just found those pics of Áurea, when she was a babykitten back in the days!
> 
> She always loved Monnys bags and still does, but now she can't squeze herself into them anymore, but she still tries everytime. She is with her 3 Years way to big for the Speedy 25ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that Pic is just adoreable! It was back when Áureas sis Felina was still alive and our bunny-girl Mala!
> Sadly Felina passed away and Mala, too.



these pix are soooo cute. esp the one on your avatar that the tail is sticking out of the speedy...


----------



## its_a_keeper

sally.m said:


> ^^ Those pictures are just too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanky



kelbell35 said:


> Adorable!! And that last one cracks me up!!



jep, think that was the most funny one taken of all of them! Mala seems to be such a big bunny, but it is just the ankle, she was smaller...



Sweetpea83 said:


>







donnaoh said:


> LOVE all these pics! Way too cute!
> I just love the fourth pic of the group meeting!



so funy! Thanky.



juneping said:


> these pix are soooo cute. esp the one on your avatar that the tail is sticking out of the speedy...



jep, she is so funny.In that Pic she was trying to get the Porte Cles out of the bag...



Lady Stardust said:


> *its_a_keeper*, I love the babies in the bags!



that's so nice to say!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy and Charlotte are both afraid of rain and this was during a storm last week lol
> 
> "Don't be scared, Sister!"



awww, these two! Love the pics of them! 

Our Bert is scared of thunder.


----------



## jeshika

Necromancer said:


> *jeshika*, Bi is soooo cute in that pic...makes me wanna rub her tummy.


 *Necromancer*, she LOVES belly rubs!



Sweetpea83 said:


> I love Bibi!!


 *Sweet*!



its_a_keeper said:


> funny baby bunny Bi


* its_a_keeper*! she is pretty hilarious!

PS. Áurea is gorgeous! I'm sorry about Felina. 


lolitakali said:


> Bibi!!!
> So cuddly!


 *lolita*!


----------



## donnaoh

Ok, these are not cat pics but is the wallet I used today...the cat-lover posters in this forum will appreciated this...


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I am dog sitting for my sister and my cat is scared of the dogs so she has been hiding behind a mattress in my sister's room. The dogs are down in their stall in the barn for the night but she is still scared. I will post the picture later. So cute but I felt bad.


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> PS. Áurea is gorgeous! I'm sorry about Felina.



I'll tell her. And thank you, we still miss her but we are glad, that the boys could move in and that Áurea loves them so much.



donnaoh said:


> Ok, these are not cat pics but is the wallet I used today...the cat-lover posters in this forum will appreciated this...



like the colors and cats!!!



Coach+Louislove said:


> ...The dogs are down in their stall in the barn for the night but she is still scared. ....



poor Kitty, but I think she'll get over it


----------



## Luv n bags

its_a_keeper said:


> hahahaha... just found those pics of Áurea, when she was a babykitten back in the days!
> 
> She always loved Monnys bags and still does, but now she can't squeze herself into them anymore, but she still tries everytime. She is with her 3 Years way to big for the Speedy 25ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that Pic is just adoreable! It was back when Áureas sis Felina was still alive and our bunny-girl Mala!
> Sadly Felina passed away and Mala, too.


 
The last pic is too cute!


----------



## stacmck

My cat is such a weirdo  I was sitting on the floor at the coffee table and here he is laying next to me...licking my toes :lolots:




He's such a licky cat - I get woken up that way a lot


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol kitties love feet!  My mom tells me that when I nap Spots comes over to me and smells my feet lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> My cat is such a weirdo  I was sitting on the floor at the coffee table and here he is laying next to me...licking my toes :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a licky cat - I get woken up that way a lot


 
hihi how funny!


----------



## Love4MK

its_a_keeper said:


> hahahaha... just found those pics of Áurea, when she was a babykitten back in the days!
> 
> She always loved Monnys bags and still does, but now she can't squeze herself into them anymore, but she still tries everytime. She is with her 3 Years way to big for the Speedy 25ers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that Pic is just adoreable! It was back when Áureas sis Felina was still alive and our bunny-girl Mala!
> Sadly Felina passed away and Mala, too.


 
Adorable!  Sorry to hear about the loss of your pets.    Is your bunny a a Silver Marten?  My bunny has the EXACT same coloring (even the same chin flap!) and she's a Silver Marten!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love4MK said:


> Adorable!  Sorry to hear about the loss of your pets.    Is your bunny a a Silver Marten?  My bunny has the EXACT same coloring (even the same chin flap!) and she's a Silver Marten!



Thank you. And jep she was a silver marten. So cute. Would love to see a pic of your bunny, is there a bunny pic threas, too? Can I get a link?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy being cute the other night





I have a silly story for you ladies, last night Spots was sitting with Charlotte and me while watching True Blood and my mom came in and they both looked at her like she was interrupting  I said "we're watching our programme" lol Charlotte loves it, she always runs around like a nut when it's on


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy being cute the other night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a silly story for you ladies, last night Spots was sitting with Charlotte and me while watching True Blood and my mom came in and they both looked at her like she was interrupting  I said "we're watching our programme" lol Charlotte loves it, she always runs around like a nut when it's on



LOL! Charlotte is adorable! Boris always sits with us when we watch True Blood! Like he'll sit on the edge of the bed and look at the tv!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-lol, cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy being cute the other night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a silly story for you ladies, last night Spots was sitting with Charlotte and me while watching True Blood and my mom came in and they both looked at her like she was interrupting  I said "we're watching our programme" lol Charlotte loves it, she always runs around like a nut when it's on



How cute is that!? Plz! All the three of you together! Must have been great when your Mom interrupted, would have loved to see the faces of all of y'all! _*lol*_



lisalovesshoes said:


> LOL! Charlotte is adorable! Boris always sits with us when we watch True Blood! Like he'll sit on the edge of the bed and look at the tv!!!



so cool!

I bet you lucky ladies are watching Season 4???

We have to wait like forever till that one is hitting our stores... just finished Season 3. I love it (but got to be in english. Otherwise the translation and the sound of the voices s**k)

Áurea is watching with us, too. The boys aren't intrested.


----------



## BoriquaNina

What a cutie pie & OMG he was an adorable kitten!! 





Alana1981 said:


> This is my little Fergus, currently and not so long ago as a kitten! He is a 1.5 year old Persian. I adore him!


----------



## Lanier

Flower sitting on her blanket


----------



## donnaoh

Lanier said:


> Flower sitting on her blanket


What a cute little button!


----------



## Michele26

Lanier said:


> Flower sitting on her blanket



She looks like a little ball of fluff. So pretty!


----------



## Serenifly

nooch said:


> Phil in his little cat house tent thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And the printer paper is like that because he walks across, hits the "copy" button, and then frantically paws at the blank piece of paper that pops out.)




omgomgomgomgomgomgomogmogmogmogmomg!!!!! 

Ok 

1) Where did you get he tent thing! 

2) He looks like like my baby bender!  

3) Can you take a vid of him with the paper thing?! haha


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie is like me, he loves shoes and bags, particularly bags, he's been quite miffed with me lately as I haven't let him near my latest bag... so tonight he contented himself by trying his best to squeeze into my Saumur  He didn't have a hope... so he gave up and decided under the couch was almost as good hehe...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Silly Alfie, hehe!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie is like me, he loves shoes and bags, particularly bags, he's been quite miffed with me lately as I haven't let him near my latest bag... so tonight he contented himself by trying his best to squeeze into my Saumur  He didn't have a hope... so he gave up and decided under the couch was almost as good hehe...



Love when they share our passion for bags!

Alfie is so pretty, I love the red ones


----------



## Lanier

Thanks *donnaoh* and *Michele26*!



jen_sparro said:


> Alfie is like me, he loves shoes and bags, particularly bags, he's been quite miffed with me lately as I haven't let him near my latest bag... so tonight he contented himself by trying his best to squeeze into my Saumur  He didn't have a hope... so he gave up and decided under the couch was almost as good hehe...



This picture is priceless! So cute!


----------



## bnjj

Flower is so pretty.

Aww, Alfie.


----------



## stacmck

Jen!


----------



## donnaoh

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie is like me, he loves shoes and bags, particularly bags, he's been quite miffed with me lately as I haven't let him near my latest bag... so tonight he contented himself by trying his best to squeeze into my Saumur  He didn't have a hope... so he gave up and decided under the couch was almost as good hehe...


WWwhhaahaaaa! I love it! Wayyy too adorable! My kitty did that once, she was 'hiding' as the door bell was rung (she is scared of that noise) and she hid half her body under the comforter and the back rump was sticking wayyy out!  My silly goose!


----------



## Shimmery

My neighbors' (as in different neighbors) cats think they own my yard!!  They love to come over to play "Hide and Seek" under my maple tree, LOL.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*jen_sparro*, that last pic is the "you can't see me mom, I'm so good at hiding" pose lol they're so silly


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Shimmery*.. gorgeous kitties!

*Jen* Alfie is so funny! He's getting so big! He's probably wondering " WTF?! Why can't I fit in here anymore!?!??!"


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Looking cool & handsome!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch



love hin! snuggle him with love from me


----------



## nooch

Lanier said:


> Flower sitting on her blanket



Flower is such a pretty princess!  Her boyfriend Phil is chilling on my shoulder right now 



Serenifly said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomogmogmogmogmomg!!!!!
> 
> Ok
> 
> 1) Where did you get he tent thing!
> 
> 2) He looks like like my baby bender!
> 
> 3) Can you take a vid of him with the paper thing?! haha



The tent thing is from Target!  It was like $16, so worth all the entertainment he (and I) get out of it.  Next time he is playing around the printer I will get the camera ready for video - it is SO funny.


----------



## donnaoh

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch


Me love Stitch


----------



## New-New

Here's my Natasha looking saucy.


----------



## Lanier

New-New said:


> Here's my Natasha looking saucy.



What a pretty kitty!


----------



## Michele26

Natasha is a pretty little butterball.


----------



## New-New

Here's another of her on the sofa.


----------



## donnaoh

New-New said:


> Here's my Natasha looking saucy.


What a cute bundle!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she know she the boss


----------



## nooch

Natasha is so pretty!  She's got the look on her face like, please.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Updated pics!

Perfect snapshot of them.. Bisou is always eating something, and Boris is sprawled out fast asleep! He's only recently turning ginger, especially on his belly... I wonder why!






Bailey with her cheeky mischievous face! She was getting ready to pounce on her sparkle ball!


----------



## stacmck

Holy crap, did Boris get big!  And so did Bailey!


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> Updated pics!
> 
> Perfect snapshot of them.. Bisou is always eating something, and Boris is sprawled out fast asleep! He's only recently turning ginger, especially on his belly... I wonder why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey with her cheeky mischievous face! She was getting ready to pounce on her sparkle ball!



How cut they are! Love tigers!
But... Do I spot there Mens legs with a painted toenail??? Sorry but have to ask


----------



## jeshika

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch



such a handsome boy! i love him!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

its_a_keeper said:


> How cut they are! Love tigers!
> But... Do I spot there Mens legs with a painted toenail??? Sorry but have to ask



LOLLL... he stubbed him toe at the gym, so it turned black!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stacmck said:


> Holy crap, did Boris get big!  And so did Bailey!



I know right!!! Boris is now bigger than Bisou! heheheh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Natasha is gorgeous!

lisa-pretty kitties!!


----------



## nooch

I love your cats Lisa!

Phil is currently pawing at the window... like standing up on his back legs and pawing at the window like he is trying to bury something vertical.  My husband took a video but it is super dark   It is, however, the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is my Stitch all posing he's such a ham but I  him anyways




Ok I get it, you're cute


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> LOLLL... he stubbed him toe at the gym, so it turned black!!



Ahhhh! Thanky, I was just so curious about that, even if it's not my business.
Hope his toe is getting well soon, bet it hurts in shoes.



mymeimei02 said:


> Here is my Stitch all posing he's such a ham but I  him anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I get it, you're cute



Stitch is cute as a button!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Stitch is so handsome!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stitch's facial expression is priceless!


----------



## stacmck

If Middy could talk he'd be saying "Stop taking :censor: pictures of me."


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> If Middy could talk he'd be saying "Stop taking :censor: pictures of me."



love love love


----------



## fettfleck

This supercute photo of its_a_keepers kitty enables me to adopt a siamese cat from a woman who cannot take care of her anymore due to spine issues.

This forum really enables for a lot of things... However they are all beautiful things.

I am really excited about the cat. It was adopted from a society for the prevention of cruelty to animals, who initially brought the cat to its previous owner. I passed all checks, got all the kitty stuff and now am waiting for the call that I can collect the cat.


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> This supercute photo of its_a_keepers kitty enables me to adopt a siamese cat from a woman who cannot take care of her anymore due to spine issues.
> 
> This forum really enables for a lot of things... However they are all beautiful things.
> 
> I am really excited about the cat. It was adopted from a society for the prevention of cruelty to animals, who initially brought the cat to its previous owner. I passed all checks, got all the kitty stuff and now am waiting for the call that I can collect the cat.



Wahhhh! Congratz hon! You really must post pics then and tell all about her? Or him?
Wish you all the best, Siameses are so adoreable but can be little devils too.
Xoxo


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you. I thought I adopt one which is looking for a home anyway and fits my personality. It is a she-cat, siam-mix, called Mia. Supercute shy girl. However pretty spoiled. Remembered her of me, when I visited her before completing the adoption application! Likes gourmet salmon paste for wet food (dry one I actually don't know - have to take a note on that), kitty litter with baby powder fragrance and some special crackers from some quality brand. like lying around like a little princess. She also don't like going out, so she is suited to live in an apartement. She is already 4a, so probably not much change in personality is expected, except her maybe more lively when hold alone (right now she has 2 cat mates and a dog, but only likes the dog and don't like to play at all). I am really excited to get her.

This is her (picture is from her advertisement):







http://www.tiervermittlung.de


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Mia is gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck said:


> If Middy could talk he'd be saying "Stop taking :censor: pictures of me."



He looks like he's smiling, hehe!


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> Thank you. I thought I adopt one which is looking for a home anyway and fits my personality. It is a she-cat, siam-mix, called Mia. Supercute shy girl. However pretty spoiled. Remembered her of me, when I visited her before completing the adoption application! Likes gourmet salmon paste for wet food (dry one I actually don't know - have to take a note on that), kitty litter with baby powder fragrance and some special crackers from some quality brand. like lying around like a little princess. She also don't like going out, so she is suited to live in an apartement. She is already 4a, so probably not much change in personality is expected, except her maybe more lively when hold alone (right now she has 2 cat mates and a dog, but only likes the dog and don't like to play at all). I am really excited to get her.
> 
> This is her (picture is from her advertisement):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tiervermittlung.de



awwww, such a cuty! Mia is sure damn pretty!
And great that you are adopting her when she is in need for a new home!
The Katzenhilfe Samtpfötchen is also a really nice Organisation. Some friends got their cats from them.
Oh... so excited about your new pal!
I still remember the times when we adopted new family!
Hope waiting wont be too long!


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you Sweetpea_83 and its_a_keeper!

I just got the ok from Samtpfötchen and hope to collect Mia on Wednesday (tomorrow I have to meet my long time not see cousin)!


----------



## jeshika

Bibi decided that my lotion was very tasty... so she ate it... off me! :weird:


----------



## Michele26

Funny! I  her red collar. 

ETA: Just noticed your new picture. How did she like the bath?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bibi is precious..


----------



## jeshika

Michele26 said:


> Funny! I  her red collar.
> 
> ETA: Just noticed your new picture. How did she like the bath?



She is the funniest kitty!!! Thanks *Michele*! Doesn't the red look so good on her? She didn't enjoy her bath too much...






but she did love the pets and snuggles and treats and kisses she got for being such a good girl. 



Sweetpea83 said:


> Bibi is precious..



thanks *Sweet*! she's wonderful.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jeshika said:


> She is the funniest kitty!!! Thanks *Michele*! Doesn't the red look so good on her? She didn't enjoy her bath too much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but she did love the pets and snuggles and treats and kisses she got for being such a good girl.



SO CUTE!!


----------



## bnjj

You bathed your cat?  Yikes!  Do you have any skin left on your arms??

One of my cats LOVES lotion and is always trying to lick it off me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bibi looks angry, lol!

bnjj-I learned my lesson regarding ''trying'' to bathe my cat, Stanley. I now take him once a month or every other month for a professional bath at a cat groomer.


----------



## madamefifi

I tried to get a picture of Lucinda asleep because when she sleeps she sticks her tongue out--so funny! But she heard me coming...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lucinda is pretty! Love her name, too.


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:


> SO CUTE!!



thanks *lisa*!



bnjj said:


> You bathed your cat?  Yikes!  Do you have any skin left on your arms??
> 
> One of my cats LOVES lotion and is always trying to lick it off me.



haha... dBF and i survived. she was rather resigned once she got totally wet. bath time is the only time we're able to clip her nails cos the water paralyzes her. I got MAULED when i tried to clip her nails sans water!

i don't mind her licking me. but i just don't want her to get sick from it!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Bibi looks angry, lol!
> 
> bnjj-I learned my lesson regarding ''trying'' to bathe my cat, Stanley. I now take him once a month or every other month for a professional bath at a cat groomer.



the groomer won't see Bibi cos she hissed at him once and he got scared.  what a wuss!

she was mad at us for about 30 minutes but once she was totally dry, she came around for lots of cuddles and nose rubs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Really? Oh geez, lol! It's their job to have patience with cats!


----------



## its_a_keeper

madamefifi said:


> I tried to get a picture of Lucinda asleep because when she sleeps she sticks her tongue out--so funny! But she heard me coming...


 
what a cuty! and so funny when they do the tongue thingy!


----------



## fettfleck

All your kittys are soo sweet!

I finally fetched mine today. She is a cutie and I will open an own thread to report how I come along with her - she is my first cat...


----------



## Serenifly

madamefifi said:


> I tried to get a picture of Lucinda asleep because when she sleeps she sticks her tongue out--so funny! But she heard me coming...



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> All your kittys are soo sweet!
> 
> I finally fetched mine today. She is a cutie and I will open an own thread to report how I come along with her - she is my first cat...


 
Congratz! Now you're a Mommy 

Hope you two got so much fun together. And that Mia is feeling right at home.
btw: is it a Kirstens or Petfun Bed?


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you! 

I am really relieved that she just seem to be a bit nervous, but not to much. There is no hiding, only alot of looking what is in the apartment and she also did eat sth.

The bed is from Kirstens. I bought a scratching post from Kirstens, including that bed and some toys. The things are marvelleous! I love how soft the beds are. However that cat still didn't understand the concept of that scratching post until now...


----------



## Sweetpea83

fettfleck-she's so pretty!


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am really relieved that she just seem to be a bit nervous, but not to much. There is no hiding, only alot of looking what is in the apartment and she also did eat sth.
> 
> The bed is from Kirstens. I bought a scratching post from Kirstens, including that bed and some toys. The things are marvelleous! I love how soft the beds are. However that cat still didn't understand the concept of that scratching post until now...



Great! Kirstens is fab. It's almost the same as Petfun, just the shapes differ.

No hiding is fab and if she eat and uses the potty everything is fine.

Did you ever checked out "Zooplus.de"? It's great and the have pretty cool stuff for cat and other animals owners pets. They even have a big variety of grainfree food 

And Mia is so cute!!! So happy for you!


----------



## juneping

fettfleck said:


> All your kittys are soo sweet!
> 
> I finally fetched mine today. She is a cutie and I will open an own thread to report how I come along with her - she is my first cat...



aw...she's so adorable. it's okay to be nervous...some cats will hide under the bed for a couple of days. and not doing  any business for a day....


----------



## mothbeast

fettfleck said:


> All your kittys are soo sweet!
> 
> I finally fetched mine today. She is a cutie and I will open an own thread to report how I come along with her - she is my first cat...



OMG so cute!


----------



## Denaroo

*What a gorgeous first kitty I love her big huge eyes!  She is SO cute and I just love this cat bed and set up - this is awesome *






fettfleck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am really relieved that she just seem to be a bit nervous, but not to much. There is no hiding, only alot of looking what is in the apartment and she also did eat sth.
> 
> The bed is from Kirstens. I bought a scratching post from Kirstens, including that bed and some toys. The things are marvelleous! I love how soft the beds are. However that cat still didn't understand the concept of that scratching post until now...


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch dreaming away I love the way his tongue is sticking out 




His tongue was sticking out for awhile


----------



## Michele26

Awwww Stitch!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch dreaming away I love the way his tongue is sticking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His tongue was sticking out for awhile


 
awwww, look how cute he is! he's so adoreable!


----------



## bnjj

Stitch looks totally startled in that second pic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute pics of Stitch!


----------



## stacmck

Hahaha, the second Stitch pic cracks me up! He's like


----------



## jeshika

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch dreaming away I love the way his tongue is sticking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His tongue was sticking out for awhile



it looks like you caught him in a naughty dream!!!!! :giggles:


----------



## jeshika

Look at Bibi showing off that sexy leg!







so... when bibi first came, she would sit on her scratching board and chill... these days, she's grown a little... rounder and doesn't fit on it anymore... but she still insists on climbing on top of there. as you can see, she needs additional help balancing! just this morning, she rolled off her scratching board. hillarious!!! we saw one at petco this weekend that was 2x the width... once this one runs out, we're going to get her that one so she doesn't roll off again!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, too cute..


----------



## Michele26

Jes, Bibi needs the new wider scratching board so that she can feel svelte. She's such a pretty cat....I  her!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Look at Bibi showing off that sexy leg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... when bibi first came, she would sit on her scratching board and chill... these days, she's grown a little... rounder and doesn't fit on it anymore... but she still insists on climbing on top of there. as you can see, she needs additional help balancing! just this morning, she rolled off her scratching board. hillarious!!! we saw one at petco this weekend that was 2x the width... once this one runs out, we're going to get her that one so she doesn't roll off again!


 
So cute! And why wait? Get the second one now! It'll double the fun for her!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LOL @ Bibi! 

I can totally see her doing this though....


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I was cleaning the guest bathroom the other day and Ms Busybody had to tag along and watch... she climbed up and sat on the sink so I turned the tap on to see what she does!

"Not sure about this mom..."





She spent a good 10 mins trying to figure it out...





Oops...





Finally, 10 years later.....


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> I was cleaning the guest bathroom the other day and Ms Busybody had to tag along and watch... she climbed up and sat on the sink so I turned the tap on to see what she does!
> 
> "Not sure about this mom..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She spent a good 10 mins trying to figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, 10 years later.....


 
THAT is so cute!!! Love it! 
Our cats are always playing with the water coming from the tab in the bathtube.


----------



## nicci404

silly Lucky


----------



## its_a_keeper

nicci404 said:


> silly Lucky


 
That is a great pic! Where is Lucky at in that Pic? A walk in the park?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Love all these pics!  Bibi is such a beauty!  Lucky cracks me up, Ms. Busybody sure is thirsty!


----------



## jamd1992

Lisa, your cat is so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lisalovesshoes said:


> I was cleaning the guest bathroom the other day and Ms Busybody had to tag along and watch... she climbed up and sat on the sink so I turned the tap on to see what she does!
> 
> "Not sure about this mom..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She spent a good 10 mins trying to figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, 10 years later.....




What a cutie! Please post more pics of this darling kitty..


----------



## Sweetpea83

nicci404 said:


> silly Lucky




Cute!


----------



## sally.m

Beautiful kitties everyone. 

Nicci - love the pic of Lucky eyeing up the geese!


----------



## Dancechika24

lisalovesshoes said:


> I was cleaning the guest bathroom the other day and Ms Busybody had to tag along and watch... she climbed up and sat on the sink so I turned the tap on to see what she does!
> 
> "Not sure about this mom..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She spent a good 10 mins trying to figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, 10 years later.....


 

LOL..wat a cutie! More pics plz!


----------



## Dancechika24

nicci404 said:


> silly Lucky


 
Wow..thats a great pic! Where is this?


----------



## bnjj

Ms Busybody is a cutie.  She reminded me of the Inefficient Drinker.  I love this video though it is a terrible waste of water.

http://www.wimp.com/inefficientdrinker/


----------



## juneping

jeshika said:


> Look at Bibi showing off that sexy leg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... when bibi first came, she would sit on her scratching board and chill... these days, she's grown a little... rounder and doesn't fit on it anymore... but she still insists on climbing on top of there. as you can see, she needs additional help balancing! just this morning, she rolled off her scratching board. hillarious!!! we saw one at petco this weekend that was 2x the width... once this one runs out, we're going to get her that one so she doesn't roll off again!



my sasha used to do that...it's one of the cutest post i love...



lisalovesshoes said:


> LOL @ Bibi!
> 
> I can totally see her doing this though....



this is sooo adorable...and very great photos!! 



lisalovesshoes said:


> I was cleaning the guest bathroom the other day and Ms Busybody had to tag along and watch... she climbed up and sat on the sink so I turned the tap on to see what she does!
> 
> "Not sure about this mom..."
> 
> 
> She spent a good 10 mins trying to figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, 10 years later.....



aw...someone loves water...bath time!!


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:


> I was cleaning the guest bathroom the other day and Ms Busybody had to tag along and watch... she climbed up and sat on the sink so I turned the tap on to see what she does!
> 
> "Not sure about this mom..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She spent a good 10 mins trying to figure it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, 10 years later.....



AHHH she is too cute!!!! well at least she figured it out (eventually). Bibi has been staring at my sliding door for weeks. I think that has absolutely blown her mind! :giggles:

i love her coloring, too!


----------



## madamefifi

Laszlo (aka Poopie, the B&W cat) and his BFF Gozer, chillin' on my antique quilt;


----------



## its_a_keeper

madamefifi said:


> Laszlo (aka Poopie, the B&W cat) and his BFF Gozer, chillin' on my antique quilt;



Awwwww so cute, wosh I could chill with em


----------



## pitarylg

nooch said:


> I love this thread! It cures all


 
ME TOO! I feel exactly the same way!  It is so much fun and quite frankly refreshing (nice break from obsessing over bags) to go thru this thread!  I plan on posting my kitties soon!


----------



## nicci404

Dancechika24 said:


> Wow..thats a great pic! Where is this?



thanks  at an apartment complex, has a large pond in the back of it.


----------



## miyale30

Louis always enjoys a newly made bed. It's not complete without some cat hair!


----------



## its_a_keeper

miyale30 said:


> Louis always enjoys a newly made bed. It's not complete without some cat hair!


 
So cute! And jep, cat hair goes with everything


----------



## Sweetpea83

miyale30 said:


> Louis always enjoys a newly made bed. It's not complete without some cat hair!




My cat does the same thing, lol!


----------



## mymeimei02

Uh oh :giggles: someone's not happy I woke him up poor Stitch he has to put up with me


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Uh oh :giggles: someone's not happy I woke him up poor Stitch he has to put up with me


 
hahahaha! Love that face! He is so unnhappy about beeing woken up! *lol*


----------



## Sweetpea83

mymeimei02 said:


> Uh oh :giggles: someone's not happy I woke him up poor Stitch he has to put up with me




Cute pic..


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy loves to sleep on my mom's desk lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy loves to sleep on my mom's desk lol


 
she is so pretty! And oh my, those pink paws!!! Me likey!


----------



## Dancechika24

mymeimei02 said:


> Uh oh :giggles: someone's not happy I woke him up poor Stitch he has to put up with me


 
LOL..i love all of Stitch's action shots! He's such a cutie.


----------



## Dancechika24

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy loves to sleep on my mom's desk lol


 
What a cutie patutie! Lola loves to sit on mommy's desk too..especially when im trying to do work..she lays down on my books/papers lol.


----------



## stacmck

Of course the best place to lay down is on top of the sweaters that Mom has just laid flat to dry ...




I was snapping my fingers to get him to look at me, hence the crazy look in his eyes :lolots:


----------



## Michele26

stacmck said:


> Of course the best place to lay down is on top of the sweaters that Mom has just laid flat to dry ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was snapping my fingers to get him to look at me, hence the crazy look in his eyes :lolots:



He looks so good on the red.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

stacmck said:


> Of course the best place to lay down is on top of the sweaters that Mom has just laid flat to dry ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was snapping my fingers to get him to look at me, hence the crazy look in his eyes :lolots:



What a handsome boy!

The look on his face is priceless!


----------



## jeshika

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy loves to sleep on my mom's desk lol



what a cutie! 



stacmck said:


> Of course the best place to lay down is on top of the sweaters that Mom has just laid flat to dry ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was snapping my fingers to get him to look at me, hence the crazy look in his eyes :lolots:



heehee... no article of clothing will be complete without some cat hair on it! :giggles:


----------



## jeshika

Bibi gave up sitting on her scratching post...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

jeshika said:


> Bibi gave up sitting on her scratching post...



LOLOLOL.... she looks so confuzzled!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Bibi gave up sitting on her scratching post...


 
Bibi is such a cuty. Love that look on her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-lol, cats will be cats..


I heart Bibi..


----------



## Lady Stardust

I took this picture of Storm the other day and Charlotte photobombed it! lol she's such a little character 






And I finally got a pic of how Charlotte sleeps lol she sleeps just like her sister bc she's a cat too lol


----------



## donnaoh

miyale30 said:


> Louis always enjoys a newly made bed. It's not complete without some cat hair!


My kitty likes to do that too! Especially a bed with freshly laundered linens!


----------



## Dancechika24

Some recent pics of my Lola:


----------



## fettfleck

I have some new kitty pics. I am still not used to that cat, but she definetely already get very used to me...


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> I have some new kitty pics. I am still not used to that cat, but she definetely already get very used to me...



She is so cute! And look how content she looks! 
How is live for the two of you?


----------



## fettfleck

She does look content the most time, though she has perfectioned the "evil" look also. As I never had a cat before I actually do not know what that cat wants the most time. 

Otherwise I think we are adapting more and more. I need more time than she though. She, her name is Mia, adapted right after she arrived. I still have the feeling that I have an intruder in my apartment. But it gets better day by day. But I hate all that hair. I think she just changes her fur for wintertime? However I am trying to comb her hair out. Doesn't help.  

How was it for you the first time you got a cat?


----------



## nooch

Two new Phil videos:

Phil scaring himself with the copy button on the printer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is gorgeous!
fettfleck-what a doll...
nooch-lol, cute videos!


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> She does look content the most time, though she has perfectioned the "evil" look also. As I never had a cat before I actually do not know what that cat wants the most time.
> 
> Otherwise I think we are adapting more and more. I need more time than she though. She, her name is Mia, adapted right after she arrived. I still have the feeling that I have an intruder in my apartment. But it gets better day by day. But I hate all that hair. I think she just changes her fur for wintertime? However I am trying to comb her hair out. Doesn't help.
> 
> How was it for you the first time you got a cat?


 
ahh hon, my Fam had always cats, so I just knew them from day one 

With the Hair Thingy... jep it is so annoying! And sorry to tell you, our cats loose theire hair all the time. B4 Winter and Summer a little more.
But, get yourself that: 
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hundepflege/buersten_striegel/polsterbuerste_fusselrolle/137217
it's great for hairfreeing the cloths b4 heading out of the house!

And be sure, sooner as you wish, you'll know what she wants 

If you need help or reasurance don't hesitate to pm me hon!

*@Nooch:* love the Printer Vid! Phil is so cute!!!


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lola is gorgeous!
> fettfleck-what a doll...
> nooch-lol, cute videos!


 
Thanks sweetpea!


----------



## stacmck

This happens every time I decide to do yoga


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwe, Middy...


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> This happens every time I decide to do yoga


 
*lol* same here! Just that I got three on my Yoga mat!


----------



## jen_sparro

I came home today from classes and found little man all tuckered out


----------



## its_a_keeper

jen_sparro said:


> I came home today from classes and found little man all tuckered out


 
awwww me likey


----------



## Sweetpea83

jen_sparro said:


> I came home today from classes and found little man all tuckered out


----------



## madamefifi

Sleep pile! Clockwise from top: Tiny Rufus, Dolores, Cosmo. Dolores _hates_ Cosmo so I'm sure she didn't realize that was him next to her.


----------



## Michele26

madamefifi said:


> Sleep pile! Clockwise from top: Tiny Rufus, Dolores, Cosmo. Dolores _hates_ Cosmo so I'm sure she didn't realize that was him next to her.



So adorable! And I love their names.


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> Sleep pile! Clockwise from top: Tiny Rufus, Dolores, Cosmo. Dolores _hates_ Cosmo so I'm sure she didn't realize that was him next to her.




Adorable!!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Ming. She is a one year old Sphynx.


----------



## oggers86

I hope to add more to this thread very soon!! Once the house has all its furniture and my dad leaves from his visit in November, I will be getting in touch with our estate agents/landlord to try and figure out if our contract will be renewed in Feb. If they say it will be, then me and the bf will go visit some RSPCA places to look for some kittens!!!!!!!

We were going to wait until next year but that was really when we were deciding on Bengals because of the cost factor. Now we dont have that massive cost of purchasing the cats then I see no reason why I cant have my furry friends sooner rather than later (assuming there are kittens available in the 3 cities we go visit)


----------



## its_a_keeper

madamefifi said:


> Sleep pile! Clockwise from top: Tiny Rufus, Dolores, Cosmo. Dolores _hates_ Cosmo so I'm sure she didn't realize that was him next to her.


 
lovely! And seems like all get along great while sleeping!



BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Ming. She is a one year old Sphynx.


 
awww. Usually I'm not that into Sphynx but she looks so cute with the sweater.


----------



## mymeimei02

Cute kitties everyone  
Helloooooooooo, Stitch?




Finally Stitch waves hi everyone


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Cute kitties everyone
> Helloooooooooo, Stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Stitch waves hi everyone


 
me wavin' back


----------



## Sweetpea83

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Ming. She is a one year old Sphynx.




That sweater is cute!


----------



## donnaoh

madamefifi said:


> Sleep pile! Clockwise from top: Tiny Rufus, Dolores, Cosmo. Dolores _hates_ Cosmo so I'm sure she didn't realize that was him next to her.


I love this pic! Soooo cute!


----------



## Dancechika24

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Ming. She is a one year old Sphynx.


 
OMG...what a pretty girl..love that sweater..so stylish!


----------



## mothbeast

madamefifi said:


> Sleep pile! Clockwise from top: Tiny Rufus, Dolores, Cosmo. Dolores _hates_ Cosmo so I'm sure she didn't realize that was him next to her.



OMG so cute. I'd want to crawl in to nap with them.



BeautyBootyBabe said:


> Ming. She is a one year old Sphynx.



She's so cute in her sweater.  I love sphynxes! One of our local bookstores used to have a couple running around.



mymeimei02 said:


> Cute kitties everyone
> Helloooooooooo, Stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Stitch waves hi everyone


Hi Stitch!

Ash and Ember were being super cute this week


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

She's so cute in her sweater.  I love sphynxes! One of our local bookstores used to have a couple running around.


Awww, cute!


----------



## Denaroo

*Awwww! This is so cute! Tiny Rufus looks like my Jim in my avatar and Dolores looks like my Mabel that I have now - how could she not like Cosmo look at his beautiful healthy coat!  All of them are healthy and gorgeous - I wish my 2 would sleep like this... Alice hates Mabel. I think Alice has little man syndrome. *







madamefifi said:


> Sleep pile! Clockwise from top: Tiny Rufus, Dolores, Cosmo. Dolores _hates_ Cosmo so I'm sure she didn't realize that was him next to her.


----------



## madamefifi

> Ash and Ember were being super cute this week


 

Oh my, the little tortie--Ember?--is soooooo cute! Ash is quite good-looking as well with those gorgeous eyes! (hope I got their names right!)


----------



## fettfleck

Cute kittys! That sphinx looks so special! Love its outfit.  Are they difficult to breed?

This is Mia again. So did not like the flash:







And that's like: look at me, I am cute...











Because I am on vacation now, she went back to her prior owner for cat sitting (she was so happy to have her again!), but the cat did look at me really reproachful, when I left her there because there were other cats and she does not like to play with other cats. Can cats looks reproachful...?


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> Cute kittys! That sphinx looks so special! Love its outfit.  Are they difficult to breed?
> 
> This is Mia again. So did not like the flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's like: look at me, I am cute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am on vacation now, she went back to her prior owner for cat sitting (she was so happy to have her again!), but the cat did look at me really reproachful, when I left her there because there were other cats and she does not like to play with other cats. Can cats looks reproachful...?


 
Mia is so pretty! And jep, cats can look reproachful! Specially the Siameses! I can tell you 

How is life now for you with her. Are you getting use to having Mia with you?
And belive me, she will be very happy, when you're back form your vacation.


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you. 

Mia already adapted to me after 1 day. I am still not adapted to her. But when I had to bring her to her previous owner because I went on vacation (the previous owner and me we agreed to that before, so she can see Mia sometimes), I actually felt little guilty to leave her there because Mia looked so unhappy to be there again with the other cat who bothers her the whole time. I actually started to miss her a little. So I just need some time. I am now really looking forward to see her again, when I come back. My best friend said, the cat will be superhappy as he thinks Mia loves me to death because of some reason he does not understand (he thinks I am some kind of little monster). 

Haha, however otherwise the living was good except for two nights, when Mia did not let me sleep the whole night. She jumped on me like over 30 times and I put her down over 30 times. Two nichts. Bad thing is, I lack sleep as a MD anyway, so I was really panicking because I was supertired and she won't let me sleep. I was afraid she would do that forever and I stay supertired. She stopped after 2 days. I still do not know why. Did you had that before?


----------



## LuvManoloB

I love that another member has a cat named, Ember. 

Here is my Ember.


----------



## NagaJolokia

LuvManoloB said:


> I love that another member has a cat named, Ember.
> 
> Here is my Ember.



Her coloring looks wonderful and she has an extremely adorable face. And, I love how she is "two-faced," lol.


----------



## LuvManoloB

NagaJolokia said:


> Her coloring looks wonderful and she has an extremely adorable face. And, I love how she is "two-faced," lol.



Thank you! I love the "two face" thing, too! A good friend of mine moved to Japan 2 years ago and she needed a home. I feel like she has been mine forever. She doesn't look it, but she is right around 20 years old.


----------



## NagaJolokia

LuvManoloB said:


> Thank you! I love the "two face" thing, too! A good friend of mine moved to Japan 2 years ago and she needed a home. I feel like she has been mine forever. She doesn't look it, but she is right around 20 years old.



She looks like she _just_ reached adulthood. If only I as a human could age like that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mia is precious!

Ember is darling!


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast said:


> OMG so cute. I'd want to crawl in to nap with them.
> 
> 
> 
> She's so cute in her sweater.  I love sphynxes! One of our local bookstores used to have a couple running around.
> 
> 
> Hi Stitch!
> 
> Ash and Ember were being super cute this week




You should frame this photo..it's too precious & sweet!


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> ... I actually started to miss her a little. ...
> 
> Haha, however otherwise the living was good except for two nights, when Mia did not let me sleep the whole night. She jumped on me like over 30 times and I put her down over 30 times. Two nichts. Bad thing is, I lack sleep as a MD anyway, so I was really panicking because I was supertired and she won't let me sleep. I was afraid she would do that forever and I stay supertired. She stopped after 2 days. I still do not know why. Did you had that before?


 
That is so cute! And that you miss her showes that you two will get along just fine!

And jep, it's the same here. Every time with the full moon Áurea is getting like that. Jumping onto the bed, sratching on doorframes or mirrows and all that stuff. But after one to three days its back to normal.
Let me tell you, you will get used to it.


----------



## its_a_keeper

LuvManoloB said:


> Here is my Ember.


 
so sweet and nicely colored! Love her!


----------



## LuvManoloB

NagaJolokia said:


> She looks like she _just_ reached adulthood. If only I as a human could age like that.



I know, right! LOL. My vet is always amazed at how healthy she is. She's still pretty active, too. She loves to chase my boy, Mason, through the house.


----------



## LuvManoloB

its_a_keeper said:


> so sweet and nicely colored! Love her!



Thank you!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Sweetpea83 said:


> Mia is precious!
> 
> Ember is darling!



Thanks so much!


----------



## donnaoh

LuvManoloB said:


> I love that another member has a cat named, Ember.
> 
> Here is my Ember.


Ember is a cutems!


----------



## LilyC

This is our 6 month old, Tequila.


----------



## juneping

fettfleck said:


> She does look content the most time, though she has perfectioned the "evil" look also. As I never had a cat before I actually do not know what that cat wants the most time.
> 
> Otherwise I think we are adapting more and more. I need more time than she though. She, her name is Mia, adapted right after she arrived. I still have the feeling that I have an intruder in my apartment. But it gets better day by day. But I hate all that hair. I think she just changes her fur for wintertime? However I am trying to comb her hair out. Doesn't help.
> 
> How was it for you the first time you got a cat?


your cat's personality reminded me so much of my sasha. i am sure you two will get along just fine. after a couple of weeks...she will probably be more independent which you might feel a little hurt 
my cat was acting like a dog when she first got here...and after a while...she felt she's "in"...well, she became her true self - a cat. she only came to me when she felt like it.


----------



## stacmck

Aw, Tequila is so pretty! Such a long tail!

Took this picture today of my pretty boy...love how his eyes look in this pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tequila is pretty!

I just love Middy's coat..it's so shiny & healthy looking..


----------



## LilyC

Thanks for the comments.  

Tequila's got a fluffy tail that is the same length as his body measured from his shoulders to his butt. He's a Maine Coon. Like Middy's coat, his is shiny and so healthy. He gets a bath every 3 months or so or when I can get my Dh to help.


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> Took this picture today of my pretty boy...love how his eyes look in this pic!



 no need for words with that Pic!


----------



## Dancechika24

LilyC said:


> This is our 6 month old, Tequila.


 
Aww...so pretty!


----------



## clevercat

A rescue cat cuteness pile-up!
Left to right Bear (blind and suffers from alopecia - not spelt right, I think!), Norton (hip problems) and Gerbil (survived after an attack by a dog).
Don't they look happy!


----------



## jeshika

clevercat said:


> A rescue cat cuteness pile-up!
> Left to right Bear (blind and suffers from alopecia - not spelt right, I think!), Norton (hip problems) and Gerbil (survived after an attack by a dog).
> Don't they look happy!
> 
> View attachment 1512093



what a gorgeous fuzzy pile of love


----------



## jeshika

Hi everyone! It was Bibi's 1 year anniversary with us yesterday... Can you believe it? Time really flies when you are having fun! 

We celebrated by sponsoring a kitty at the Animal Shelter in Joplin, MO (who got adopted today!!!!! ) as well as lots of yummy treats and head scratches/cuddles for the birthday girl.

Here she is on her "throne" aka dBF's pillow.


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Hi everyone! It was Bibi's 1 year anniversary with us yesterday... Here she is on her "throne" aka dBF's pillow.


 
Congratz to Bibi! May many happy years follow!!!



clevercat said:


> A rescue cat cuteness pile-up!
> Left to right Bear (blind and suffers from alopecia - not spelt right, I think!), Norton (hip problems) and Gerbil (survived after an attack by a dog).
> Don't they look happy!
> 
> View attachment 1512093


 
Such a great Pic! Love it and how you care for them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bibi!!


----------



## sally.m

I know the weather is getting chilly here in the UK as all 3 kitties are looking for laps to nap on, Its impossible to sit, even for a minute without someone climbing onto your lap for warmth!


----------



## LuvManoloB

donnaoh said:


> Ember is a cutems!



 Awww, thanks!


----------



## psumpkin

jeshika said:


> Hi everyone! It was Bibi's 1 year anniversary with us yesterday... Can you believe it? Time really flies when you are having fun!
> 
> We celebrated by sponsoring a kitty at the Animal Shelter in Joplin, MO (who got adopted today!!!!! ) as well as lots of yummy treats and head scratches/cuddles for the birthday girl.
> 
> Here she is on her "throne" aka dBF's pillow.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512241&stc=1&d=1319590350



bibi is so adorable!


----------



## oggers86

Eeek I am so excited, we are going to look at some kittens this weekend if there are still some available at the RSPCA centres!!!!


----------



## alessia70

My scottish fold kitty of 2 yrs old: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEP4hNuXJyM


----------



## Dancechika24

alessia70 said:


> My scottish fold kitty of 2 yrs old:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEP4hNuXJyM


 
Wow...so gorgeous..love the eyes...what a cutie!!


----------



## alessia70

Dancechika24 said:


> Wow...so gorgeous..love the eyes...what a cutie!!



Aww thanks, she's adorable. We actually saved her from an illegal cat breeder, she was really sick when she just came to us. But now she's happy and super super playful!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Kitty looking very comfortable


----------



## its_a_keeper

Coach+Louislove said:


> Kitty looking very comfortable


 
Oh jep, Kitty does!


----------



## Lanier

alessia70 said:


> My scottish fold kitty of 2 yrs old:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEP4hNuXJyM




What a cutie! We had a scottish fold many years ago. They are such a fun and playful breed of cats.



Coach+Louislove said:


> Kitty looking very comfortable



Awww, Kitty looks so content!


----------



## thegoreprincess




----------



## donnaoh

thegoreprincess said:


>


This is the reason why I LOVE coming to this thread and looking at everyones pics (besides the fact that I love kitties!)!

Your kitty is majorly pretty and is just a clown!


----------



## donnaoh

jeshika said:


> Hi everyone! It was Bibi's 1 year anniversary with us yesterday... Can you believe it? Time really flies when you are having fun!
> 
> We celebrated by sponsoring a kitty at the Animal Shelter in Joplin, MO (who got adopted today!!!!! ) as well as lots of yummy treats and head scratches/cuddles for the birthday girl.
> 
> Here she is on her "throne" aka dBF's pillow.


ahahahahaa....sooo cute! My cat has many multiple thrones!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

donnaoh said:


> This is the reason why I LOVE coming to this thread and looking at everyones pics (besides the fact that I love kitties!)!
> 
> Your kitty is majorly pretty and is just a clown!



Thank you! She is very cute and such a goof!


----------



## All About LV

I have 4 cats as you can see in the last pic...the 2 black/white ones were strays that I trapped and gave a home


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics, ladies!


----------



## missD

Count Kumquat


----------



## juneping

thegoreprincess said:


>



this photo put a smile on my face


----------



## its_a_keeper

missD said:


> a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310376_10150900038145646_575065645_21569937_915233340_n.jpg
> 
> Count Kumquat


 
how cute is that!? Love your cat in that costume! Did he/her like it?
Our Ernie and Bert don't like it, when I try to put them things on, so I gave up.
But our girl loves it! She likes her ribbon, her hat and other stuff so much, that is so strange...



All About LV said:


> I have 4 cats as you can see in the last pic...the 2 black/white ones were strays that I trapped and gave a home




I really like your Kitties! Specially the red and white one in the first Pic! I love the red ones!!!


----------



## All About LV

its_a_keeper said:


> how cute is that!? Love your cat in that costume! Did he/her like it?
> Our Ernie and Bert don't like it, when I try to put them things on, so I gave up.
> But our girl loves it! She likes her ribbon, her hat and other stuff so much, that is so strange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your Kitties! Specially the red and white one in the first Pic! I love the red ones!!!


I never used to like the orange cats until this one...he is my first actually and now theyre my favs too


----------



## Sweetpea83

missD said:


> a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310376_10150900038145646_575065645_21569937_915233340_n.jpg
> 
> Count Kumquat



Too cute!


----------



## jeshika

missD said:


> a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310376_10150900038145646_575065645_21569937_915233340_n.jpg
> 
> Count Kumquat



i love Kumquat!  he looks so regal here!


----------



## jeshika

thegoreprincess said:


>



AHH, she got so big!!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

All About LV said:


> I never used to like the orange cats until this one...he is my first actually and now theyre my favs too



Orange ones are just so adoreable. They are so special!
He is really cute!


----------



## thegoreprincess

All About LV said:


> I have 4 cats as you can see in the last pic...the 2 black/white ones were strays that I trapped and gave a home



Sooo cute!


----------



## fettfleck

A few new pics from Mia.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Mia!


----------



## donnaoh

fettfleck said:


> A few new pics from Mia.


I so love how she uses her mouse as a head rest! :giggles:


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> A few new pics from Mia.


 
Honey, she is so cute! So I assume you are back!?
How was your reunion?


----------



## oggers86

Here is Elsa and Elise

When they get more settled in I will take some proper pictures with my camera.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Oh my gosh *Oggers*, they are adorable! And such sweet names too!  Huge congrats on becoming a parent of twins


----------



## Sweetpea83

^jen-I miss pics of Archie..


----------



## jen_sparro

^Sorry *Sweetpea*! I've been so busy with uni (about to start exams) that I haven't had time to post any pics, I'll try to post some pics of my little bugger soon


----------



## clevercat

My boy Norton, enjoying Halloween.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jen_sparro said:


> ^Sorry *Sweetpea*! I've been so busy with uni (about to start exams) that I haven't had time to post any pics, I'll try to post some pics of my little bugger soon




Best of luck with your exams!


----------



## New-New

All these photos of your babies are making me miss mine even more. 

She's now staying out in CA with my mother while I'm in school...


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Kitty napping.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Boris looking out the window in the laundry





Bailey passed out, showing her fluffy white belly!





I'm leaving for a holiday tomorrow for just over a week, and I know I'm going to miss my babies sooooo verrryyy much!


----------



## its_a_keeper

lisalovesshoes said:


> Boris looking out the window in the laundry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey passed out, showing her fluffy white belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving for a holiday tomorrow for just over a week, and I know I'm going to miss my babies sooooo verrryyy much!


 
Boris is so cute! Love that pic of him!
And awww honey, they will miss you, too! Just come back safely and all be happy after your trip


----------



## jen_sparro

Enjoy your holiday *Lisa*! Hope you have a lovely time!! 
Boris is so regal and handsome, a great shot of him. Bailey is a cutie-pie, she looks like Alfie if he was a tortie  Alf has the same sort of bushy fox tail...


----------



## oggers86

lisalovesshoes said:


> Boris looking out the window in the laundry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey passed out, showing her fluffy white belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving for a holiday tomorrow for just over a week, and I know I'm going to miss my babies sooooo verrryyy much!



Is it wrong that I want to snuggle that fluffy white tummy?? 

Tibs has a really cute white tummy and white socks, it makes her look even cuter, even when shes being grumpy.


----------



## oggers86

Oh and Jen I also need pics of Alfie, its lovely seeing a distant relative of Ginger


----------



## Sweetpea83

New-New said:


> All these photos of your babies are making me miss mine even more.
> 
> She's now staying out in CA with my mother while I'm in school...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-sweet picture..
lisa-both of your babies are precious!


----------



## jeshika

lisalovesshoes said:
			
		

> Boris looking out the window in the laundry
> 
> Bailey passed out, showing her fluffy white belly!
> 
> I'm leaving for a holiday tomorrow for just over a week, and I know I'm going to miss my babies sooooo verrryyy much!



Ahhhhhhh Bailey got so big!!!!!! what a beaut!!!!  

And Boris is such a handsome boy!


----------



## stacmck

Don't know what Middy is doing here...half in bed, half out


----------



## stacmck

oggers86 said:


> Here is Elsa and Elise
> 
> When they get more settled in I will take some proper pictures with my camera.



 for black kitties!


----------



## stacmck

And ZOMG, Bailey has gotten so big!


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> Don't know what Middy is doing here...half in bed, half out


 
"silly", she is chillin'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Silly Middy!


----------



## alessia70

my kitty enjoying her nail session


----------



## cola262

stacmck said:
			
		

> Don't know what Middy is doing here...half in bed, half out



Haha, cute. Can make good captions for this one


----------



## rnsmelody

Snooki's pei pod arrived last night! She is in love with it  It's very durable, but the funny thing is that when she purrs in it.. It echos! lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Snooki is a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## donnaoh

rnsmelody said:


> Snooki's pei pod arrived last night! She is in love with it  It's very durable, but the funny thing is that when she purrs in it.. It echos! lol


Oh boy! I love Snooki and her sleepy spot!


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie says 'wassup'


----------



## its_a_keeper

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie says 'wassup'



Haha, he is such a pimp! Specially with the paw in the fruit basket


----------



## Sweetpea83

Archie!


----------



## mymeimei02

Cute fur babies everyone  it's been awhile since I posted a pic of Stitch so here is Stitch saying "hi"


----------



## its_a_keeper

Stitch is so adoreable! 
"Hi Stitchi!" *wink*


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Baby with attitude


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Archie!




I meant Alfie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Welcome back, Stitch!
Ilovemybug-pretty kitty..


----------



## jen_sparro

Sweetpea83 said:


> I meant Alfie!



 Easily confused! He gets called by his full name Alphonse only when he's in trouble...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## its_a_keeper

ILoveMyBug said:


> Baby with attitude



Awwwwwwww me likey


----------



## ILoveMyBug

its_a_keeper said:


> Awwwwwwww me likey



Thank you! Love your avatar too


----------



## its_a_keeper

ILoveMyBug said:


> Thank you! Love your avatar too



Thanks. I really like your two kitties in your sig. You should post more pics of them


----------



## Kirali

Patsy and Edina


----------



## Lush Life

Kirali said:


> Patsy and Edina


 
Ha ha! Love the kitties, and love their names!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kirali said:


> Patsy and Edina




Too cute! Love their names!


----------



## mothbeast

Kirali said:


> Patsy and Edina



They are so cute!


----------



## mothbeast

Here's my Ash not following the intructions on how to sleep in a cat bed.


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:


> Here's my Ash not following the intructions on how to sleep in a cat bed.


 
Looks...ehm... cozy


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## sally.m

missD said:


> a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310376_10150900038145646_575065645_21569937_915233340_n.jpg
> 
> Count Kumquat


 
LOL, I think i just wet myself, That pic is too funny!


----------



## donnaoh

mothbeast said:


> Here's my Ash not following the intructions on how to sleep in a cat bed.


OMG how cute! Wonder if she had a neck ache!


----------



## oggers86

Elsa and Elise

Its almost impossible to take a good picture, they are either sat under something or walking around me!

P.S Elise is on the left


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast said:


> Here's my Ash not following the intructions on how to sleep in a cat bed.




Hehe, too funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch snug as a bug in a rug



Cute!


----------



## poopsie

Such cute kittehs


----------



## its_a_keeper

oggers86 said:


> Elsa and Elise
> 
> Its almost impossible to take a good picture, they are either sat under something or walking around me!
> 
> P.S Elise is on the left


 
awww, me likey! The black ones always look so elegant!


----------



## jen_sparro

oggers86 said:


> Elsa and Elise
> 
> Its almost impossible to take a good picture, they are either sat under something or walking around me!
> 
> P.S Elise is on the left



Oh my gosh *Oggers*! They're the prettiest pair, those beautiful amber eyes... Alfie would fancy them  How are they settling in?


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola modeling some of my TB shoe collection yesterday...she's a great model lol:


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Lola..I want to just cuddle her! She's so pretty..

(Btw-nice shoes!!)


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh Oggers! They're the prettiest pair, those beautiful amber eyes... Alfie would fancy them  How are they settling in?



Bring alfie,il borrow ginger so then we have an almost identical pair of each then theres no arguments between the kitties. Then we party!!

They seem to be settling in well in the house but scared of outside. I dont have the patience to stand outside for ages to reassure them so theyre staying in driving me mad with their energy!! 

Elise is demanding to sit with me more and more but she decided my foot was a toy and fun to bite. As cute as it was it tickled and she needs to learn humans are not toys so she got put back on the floor. 

Hows the lovely Alfie? Getting on with your other cat any better? How old is he now?


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> I love Lola..I want to just cuddle her! She's so pretty..
> 
> (Btw-nice shoes!!)



Thanks!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola modeling some of my TB shoe collection yesterday...she's a great model lol:


----------



## kaitydid

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola modeling some of my TB shoe collection yesterday...she's a great model lol:


 
How adorable! Aww, she makes me miss my cat, who's just as fluffy as Lola. I'm away at college right now, so I won't be able to see my baby for another couple of weeks. Anyway, Lola is absolutely darling! Cats are the best models, aren't they?


----------



## jen_sparro

oggers86 said:


> Bring alfie,il borrow ginger so then we have an almost identical pair of each then theres no arguments between the kitties. Then we party!!
> 
> They seem to be settling in well in the house but scared of outside. I dont have the patience to stand outside for ages to reassure them so theyre staying in driving me mad with their energy!!
> 
> Elise is demanding to sit with me more and more but she decided my foot was a toy and fun to bite. As cute as it was it tickled and she needs to learn humans are not toys so she got put back on the floor.
> 
> Hows the lovely Alfie? Getting on with your other cat any better? How old is he now?



Haha sounds like a plan! 
Alf has the occasional wander outside but he's mainly an indoors cat, he's still pretty freaked out by everything outside too. It you want them to burn out some energy, grab a few cardboard boxes and they'll be fascinated for hours, they are Alf's fave toy (next to 'mousey' which he takes all over the house with him). Elise sounds like a lot of fun  Our older cat Baby is very demanding... has to be held, fed, let out immediately, otherwise she howls and howls until we follow her instructions 

Alf is still learning the 'paws not claws' policy around people and he's a year old now! He and Baby still don't get along, he pounces on her when she comes inside, I think he's trying to dominate her but she's got the biggest ego I've ever seen so I doubt I'll see these two ever cuddling sadly... 
Can't wait to see some more pics of your two, they're such beauties!


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Haha sounds like a plan!
> Alf has the occasional wander outside but he's mainly an indoors cat, he's still pretty freaked out by everything outside too. It you want them to burn out some energy, grab a few cardboard boxes and they'll be fascinated for hours, they are Alf's fave toy (next to 'mousey' which he takes all over the house with him). Elise sounds like a lot of fun  Our older cat Baby is very demanding... has to be held, fed, let out immediately, otherwise she howls and howls until we follow her instructions
> 
> Alf is still learning the 'paws not claws' policy around people and he's a year old now! He and Baby still don't get along, he pounces on her when she comes inside, I think he's trying to dominate her but she's got the biggest ego I've ever seen so I doubt I'll see these two ever cuddling sadly...
> Can't wait to see some more pics of your two, they're such beauties!



Baby sounds like Tibs,she also has a massive ego and still refuses to be nice to Ginger after 9 years!!! 

Id love to take my two up to mums when i visit for a weekend but it would only cause tantrums. I kind of feel bad that Tibs will always be my baby but iv had 15 years to bond with her and only 4 weeks with these...they are cuties though. Oh and they dont like cardboard boxes but i did buy them a fabric pop up cube which they like


----------



## Dancechika24

kaitydid said:


> How adorable! Aww, she makes me miss my cat, who's just as fluffy as Lola. I'm away at college right now, so I won't be able to see my baby for another couple of weeks. Anyway, Lola is absolutely darling! Cats are the best models, aren't they?



Thanks! Cats are the best models..lol..and you don't have to pay them much...just in treats! Hope you see your cat soon!


----------



## kaitydid

Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks! Cats are the best models..lol..and you don't have to pay them much...just in treats! Hope you see your cat soon!


 
LOL! So true! My cat is willing to do anything as long as he gets some tuna.  I'll be seeing him soon! I fly back home in a couple of weeks and look forward to seeing both him and my family.


----------



## jen_sparro

oggers86 said:


> Baby sounds like Tibs,she also has a massive ego and still refuses to be nice to Ginger after 9 years!!!
> 
> Id love to take my two up to mums when i visit for a weekend but it would only cause tantrums. I kind of feel bad that Tibs will always be my baby but iv had 15 years to bond with her and only 4 weeks with these...they are cuties though. Oh and they dont like cardboard boxes but i did buy them a fabric pop up cube which they like



Haha I like the sound of Tibs, she sounds like a real character  
Shame they don't like cardboard boxes, cheapest toy on earth, but the fabric cube sounds like fun, Alf has a new fave toy right now, my hair lackeys  I am down to one at the moment as he's hoarded all of mine under our living room rug, it's his treasure box


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:


> Haha I like the sound of Tibs, she sounds like a real character
> Shame they don't like cardboard boxes, cheapest toy on earth, but the fabric cube sounds like fun, Alf has a new fave toy right now, my hair lackeys  I am down to one at the moment as he's hoarded all of mine under our living room rug, it's his treasure box



By hair lackies do you mean the things you tie your hair up with (hair bobbles?) If you do then my 2 like to play with them as well, I have had to buy new ones as I cant find the ones I had!

Elise has just eaten a spider, good to know my house will be guarded against creepy crawlies


----------



## jen_sparro

oggers86 said:


> By hair lackies do you mean the things you tie your hair up with (hair bobbles?) If you do then my 2 like to play with them as well, I have had to buy new ones as I cant find the ones I had!
> 
> Elise has just eaten a spider, good to know my house will be guarded against creepy crawlies



Yup those are the things I mean  Alfie eats bugs too! I know I shouldn't encourage him, but hey, it's better than birds right? He spends hours on catching flies in our house (damn hot summers!). 

Oh and regarding Elise and Elsa with their name recognition, it took Alf a while to respond to his name so I guess it just takes time. Funny how similar they are   I want more pics *Oggers*!


----------



## oggers86

Just for you Jen, here are a couple of pictures from a bit ago:


----------



## lucywife

My sweet cupcake Contessa is waking up


----------



## donnaoh

lucywife said:


> My sweet cupcake Contessa is waking up


Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## jen_sparro

oggers86 said:


> Just for you Jen, here are a couple of pictures from a bit ago:



Soooo cute, their coats look so shiny and soft  I wish Alf and Baby snuggled together like that!


----------



## oggers86

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Soooo cute, their coats look so shiny and soft  I wish Alf and Baby snuggled together like that!



They dont snuggle very often so its even more cute when they do.


----------



## its_a_keeper

oggers86 said:


> Just for you Jen, here are a couple of pictures from a bit ago:



I'm not Jen, but both of your Kitties are so pretty! I lvoe how the black furr is shining!



lucywife said:


> My sweet cupcake Contessa is waking up



uh! What a Cuty Pie she is! Pretty face and great color!


----------



## lucywife

*donnaoh,
its_a_keeper*

Thank you guys! She is a character and we love her very much


----------



## stacmck

Lucky I wasn't using this nail buffer anymore


----------



## stacmck

oggers86 said:


> Just for you Jen, here are a couple of pictures from a bit ago:



 Black kitties!


----------



## ladyash

stacmck said:


> Lucky I wasn't using this nail buffer anymore



omg so cute! Want this kitty. If I remember/can find her I will snap a pic of my sisters roommates black cat when we go pick her up for Christmas. The cat is totally dumb but seriously cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the new pics ladies!


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> Lucky I wasn't using this nail buffer anymore


 
 Kitty Pedi Paw Time


----------



## lucywife

stacmck said:


> Lucky I wasn't using this nail buffer anymore


  Everything in my house is punched as well.


----------



## prof ash

Troy, my little furball of love  we've had him almost a year, and I can't believe how much I love him and how sweet he is! I've never met or had a cat that was so loving


----------



## its_a_keeper

ash14vwb said:


> Troy, my little furball of love  we've had him almost a year, and I can't believe how much I love him and how sweet he is! I've never met or had a cat that was so loving


 
awww! He is so cute! Look how he is all cuddled up in the arm!


----------



## wilding

http://i43.tinypic.com/2hxm4r6.jpg

Prince and Butler, no relation . Butler is the girl and is the one with her eye showing and is roughly 8 years old, and Prince is the boy and is nearly 5. He's a slightly domesticated feral that we adopted at 6 weeks of age (otherwise he would of gone to the rspca). They hate each other, she dominates him and steals his sleeping places.

http://i42.tinypic.com/2lcltc.jpg

This is Patch, and that was the last ever pic I got of her before she went missing from mum's when she was 14 years old earlier last year  She use to dribble like crazy when you patted her and she loved sitting in the dahliah flower patch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ash-Troy is darling!


----------



## Dancechika24

ash14vwb said:


> Troy, my little furball of love  we've had him almost a year, and I can't believe how much I love him and how sweet he is! I've never met or had a cat that was so loving



Cutie pie!!! He's so adorable!


----------



## its_a_keeper

wilding said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/2hxm4r6.jpg
> 
> Prince and Butler, no relation . Butler is the girl and is the one with her eye showing and is roughly 8 years old, and Prince is the boy and is nearly 5. He's a slightly domesticated feral that we adopted at 6 weeks of age (otherwise he would of gone to the rspca). They hate each other, she dominates him and steals his sleeping places.
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2lcltc.jpg
> 
> This is Patch, and that was the last ever pic I got of her before she went missing from mum's when she was 14 years old earlier last year  She use to dribble like crazy when you patted her and she loved sitting in the dahliah flower patch.



oh My! Price and Butler are too cute!

And I love Patch! Such a cute coloring! And so sad that she went missing! Hugz


----------



## mymeimei02

Uh oh Stitch you've been caught  I saw his face after I was eating a doughnut and put it down on the table for a minute I think someone likes sugar


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Uh oh Stitch you've been caught  I saw his face after I was eating a doughnut and put it down on the table for a minute I think someone likes sugar



Stitchi the doughnut hunter! Hey, he just wanted to spare you some seriouse calories girl! 
he is way too cute!


----------



## wilding

its_a_keeper said:


> oh My! Price and Butler are too cute!
> 
> And I love Patch! Such a cute coloring! And so sad that she went missing! Hugz



thank you


----------



## wilding

Um mah! someones been busted!  so cute.




mymeimei02 said:


> Uh oh Stitch you've been caught  I saw his face after I was eating a doughnut and put it down on the table for a minute I think someone likes sugar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pic of Stitch!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Ernie





Áurea


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ So adorable- both of them!


----------



## Dancechika24

its_a_keeper said:


> Ernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Áurea



So cute! what is that thing next to Ernie?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> So cute! what is that thing next to Ernie?



That's a kitteeeehhhh play tank 

It's got a hide hole inside and it is open to the floor, so if kitty moves, the tank "drives" around 

And girls, thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Dancechika24

its_a_keeper said:


> That's a kitteeeehhhh play tank
> 
> It's got a hide hole inside and it is open to the floor, so if kitty moves, the tank "drives" around
> 
> And girls, thanks for the nice words!



OMG...so cute! Where did you get it..i want to get one for Lola!


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper: pretty kitties! Love the name Ernie!


----------



## wilding

its_a_keeper said:


> That's a kitteeeehhhh play tank
> 
> It's got a hide hole inside and it is open to the floor, so if kitty moves, the tank "drives" around



My 2 would be to lazy to use it 

Ernie looks proud as punch standing beside his toy, Áurea is a little sweetheart to


----------



## its_a_keeper

*@Danceechika24:* we ordered it on the internet. It's from "SuckUK". Just google it, sorry, I don't got the link at work. They also offer an airplane and a pink Cadilac! Too cute!

*@Sweetpea83:* thanky, his brothers name is Bert *lol*

*@Wilding:* thanks Sweetie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, cute!


----------



## Dancechika24

its_a_keeper said:


> *@Danceechika24:* we ordered it on the internet. It's from "SuckUK". Just google it, sorry, I don't got the link at work. They also offer an airplane and a pink Cadilac! Too cute!
> 
> *@Sweetpea83:* thanky, his brothers name is Bert *lol*
> 
> *@Wilding:* thanks Sweetie!




Got it thanks!!!!

Here's the link:

http://www.suck.uk.com/products/catplayhouse/?search=cat

They also have a hilarious DJing scratchy thing...that's the funniest thing I've ever seen. DBF is a DJ so he will love this for our cats...I told him I will get this for our cats cuz since they are his children..they inherited his DJing skills lol. 

http://www.suck.uk.com/products/catscratch/?search=cat


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Got it thanks!!!!
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.suck.uk.com/products/catplayhouse/?search=cat
> 
> They also have a hilarious DJing scratchy thing...that's the funniest thing I've ever seen. DBF is a DJ so he will love this for our cats...I told him I will get this for our cats cuz since they are his children..they inherited his DJing skills lol.
> 
> http://www.suck.uk.com/products/catscratch/?search=cat



Yay! My fiance wanted to get the DJ Scratch thingy, too. But unfortunately it is not avilable for Germany, so we bought the tank!

But how fun that you dbf is a DJ! That's just purrrrrrfect


----------



## LOREBUNDE

lucywife said:


> My sweet cupcake Contessa is waking up


 Oh, how sweet!  The name contessa fits her


----------



## vodkamartini

Oh my gosh so many gorgeous kitties! Here are my babies, I have 3 girls and a boy. Fr L-R

Crayon - approximately 12 yrs old
Bibi- 2 1/2 yrs
Jinky- I think she is about 9 months old now. I just adopted her 4 months ago
Spy- 8 months

They are already fixed. All are domestic shorthairs except for Jinky which is a mix of Persian / shorthair ( I am not sure though). I love them to bits!


----------



## its_a_keeper

vodkamartini said:


> Oh my gosh so many gorgeous kitties! Here are my babies, I have 3 girls and a boy. Fr L-R
> 
> Crayon - approximately 12 yrs old
> Bibi- 2 1/2 yrs
> Jinky- I think she is about 9 months old now. I just adopted her 4 months ago
> Spy- 8 months
> 
> They are already fixed. All are domestic shorthairs except for Jinky which is a mix of Persian / shorthair ( I am not sure though). I love them to bits!


 
whoa! Crayon is pretty! Love the coloring!
But all your Kitteeees are cute!


----------



## madamefifi

Playing catch-up and all I can say is:


----------



## Sweetpea83

vodkamartini-cute kitties!


----------



## Dancechika24

vodkamartini said:


> Oh my gosh so many gorgeous kitties! Here are my babies, I have 3 girls and a boy. Fr L-R
> 
> Crayon - approximately 12 yrs old
> Bibi- 2 1/2 yrs
> Jinky- I think she is about 9 months old now. I just adopted her 4 months ago
> Spy- 8 months
> 
> They are already fixed. All are domestic shorthairs except for Jinky which is a mix of Persian / shorthair ( I am not sure though). I love them to bits!



OMG...cutie pies!!! All of them are so adorable. I love Jinky so much..what a beautiful girl...(i adore persians!!!).


----------



## bnjj

vodkamartini said:


> Oh my gosh so many gorgeous kitties! Here are my babies, I have 3 girls and a boy. Fr L-R
> 
> Crayon - approximately 12 yrs old
> Bibi- 2 1/2 yrs
> Jinky- I think she is about 9 months old now. I just adopted her 4 months ago
> Spy- 8 months
> 
> They are already fixed. All are domestic shorthairs except for Jinky which is a mix of Persian / shorthair ( I am not sure though). I love them to bits!


 
Awww, they're all beautiful.

How does Crayon get on with the kittens?


----------



## vodkamartini

Thank you guys, they are all very special. It's almost like having kids!

*Dancechika24*, your avatar is so cute! I also adore Persians  

*Bnjj*, she doesn't even come near them! She has her own place in the house and if ever the kittens come near her she would hiss. But i have already learned to live with that. She can be very moody at times, maybe because of her age?


----------



## jeshika

vodkamartini said:


> Oh my gosh so many gorgeous kitties! Here are my babies, I have 3 girls and a boy. Fr L-R
> 
> Crayon - approximately 12 yrs old
> Bibi- 2 1/2 yrs
> Jinky- I think she is about 9 months old now. I just adopted her 4 months ago
> Spy- 8 months
> 
> They are already fixed. All are domestic shorthairs except for Jinky which is a mix of Persian / shorthair ( I am not sure though). I love them to bits!



Adorable! I have a Bibi too (short for Bianca) but she is all white like spy. i love your kitty family!


----------



## jeshika

Bi, where did your paws go?!


----------



## Dancechika24

jeshika said:


> Bi, where did your paws go?!



LOL! Cute pic!


----------



## oggers86

jeshika said:


> Bi, where did your paws go?!



Lol I love it when they tuck their paws in!! I still dont get how its comfortable though...


----------



## sgj99

vodkamartini said:


> Oh my gosh so many gorgeous kitties! Here are my babies, I have 3 girls and a boy. Fr L-R
> 
> Crayon - approximately 12 yrs old
> Bibi- 2 1/2 yrs
> Jinky- I think she is about 9 months old now. I just adopted her 4 months ago
> Spy- 8 months
> 
> They are already fixed. All are domestic shorthairs except for Jinky which is a mix of Persian / shorthair ( I am not sure though). I love them to bits!


 
cute kitties, all 4 of them but Bibi really caught my eye ... i just love Tabby cats!


----------



## prof ash

oh my goodness, you all have such cute pictures! a doughnut eater and ernie's furball machine! this inspires me to take more pictures of troy doing his usual weird but funny stuff.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the new pic of Bibi!


----------



## mothbeast

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola modeling some of my TB shoe collection yesterday...she's a great model lol:


aw Lola looks like such a cutie posing with the fab shoes. 



oggers86 said:


> Just for you Jen, here are a couple of pictures from a bit ago:


I love the black cats. they look so cozy together. 



lucywife said:


> My sweet cupcake Contessa is waking up


oh what a sweet sleepy kitty



stacmck said:


> Lucky I wasn't using this nail buffer anymore


Ah the irresistible allure of foam. 



ash14vwb said:


> Troy, my little furball of love  we've had him almost a year, and I can't believe how much I love him and how sweet he is! I've never met or had a cat that was so loving


Such lovely stripes and little white feet.



mymeimei02 said:


> Uh oh Stitch you've been caught  I saw his face after I was eating a doughnut and put it down on the table for a minute I think someone likes sugar


haha. I love it. Especially because they play all innocent afterwards.



its_a_keeper said:


> Ernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Áurea


They are both gorgeous. How do they like their tank? I was thinking of getting my cats one from thinkgeek but they already have so many toys.



vodkamartini said:


> Oh my gosh so many gorgeous kitties! Here are my babies, I have 3 girls and a boy. Fr L-R
> 
> Crayon - approximately 12 yrs old
> Bibi- 2 1/2 yrs
> Jinky- I think she is about 9 months old now. I just adopted her 4 months ago
> Spy- 8 months
> 
> They are already fixed. All are domestic shorthairs except for Jinky which is a mix of Persian / shorthair ( I am not sure though). I love them to bits!


So many lovely kitties!



jeshika said:


> Bi, where did your paws go?!


aw bibi looks so fresh and crisp with her white fur.


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Bi, where did your paws go?!



Love Bibi! She is so classy, even without her paws!



mothbeast said:


> They are both gorgeous. How do they like their tank? I was thinking of getting my cats one from thinkgeek but they already have so many toys.



uhhu, don't tell me about toys! They got tons of them! Every three month we sort them and donate all the unwanted ones to shelters.

The tank is in daily use. But just Áurea fits into it... Bert is a little bit too hmm, how to put it... hmmm one could say dump (sorry Berti) and Ernie is too, hmm, how to put it... ermmm "big" or furry 
So, the tank is more somthing for cats around 4-5 Kilos and not more than 6 kilos like our boys!


----------



## vodkamartini

jeshika said:


> Bi, where did your paws go?!



Oh my gosh Bibi is so cute! I love it when they do this tucking in of paws, they look like a duck :giggles: My Jinky sometimes does this too


----------



## lucywife

LOREBUNDE said:


> Oh, how sweet!  The name contessa fits her






			
				mothbeast said:
			
		

> oh what a sweet sleepy kitty



Thank you! Husband and I are proud parents, you've made our day!

I love all the kitties in here


----------



## mothbeast

its_a_keeper said:


> Love Bibi! She is so classy, even without her paws!
> 
> 
> 
> uhhu, don't tell me about toys! They got tons of them! Every three month we sort them and donate all the unwanted ones to shelters.
> 
> The tank is in daily use. But just Áurea fits into it... Bert is a little bit too hmm, how to put it... hmmm one could say dump (sorry Berti) and Ernie is too, hmm, how to put it... ermmm "big" or furry
> So, the tank is more somthing for cats around 4-5 Kilos and not more than 6 kilos like our boys!



Ah I think my kitties would be a touch big for the tank then. 

We tried for christmas photos but they didn't want to cooperate.


----------



## wilding

We have some similar to that.

I just want to say that it's great to see so many fantastic kitty mummies and daddies here, cats are such amazing animals, we don't find them they choose us. When you are tired, grumpy and frustrated they don't turn their back on you, they only meow at you when you say no to them that they cannot do something that they want to do so badly. 




mothbeast said:


> Ah I think my kitties would be a touch big for the tank then.
> 
> We tried for christmas photos but they didn't want to cooperate.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mothbeast-cute photos!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:


> We tried for christmas photos but they didn't want to cooperate.



*lol* "didn't want to cooperate" was a nice way to tell the story behind the Pics!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola posing with my new Lola perfume..lol. The case is now hers to sit it.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola posing with my new Lola perfume..lol. The case is now hers to sit it.



So much fun! A perfum named like Lola! She is a doll! And great that you gave her the case. Best, now she got one with her name on it! Ours love all kind pf cases to sit in, too.


----------



## clevercat

Murphy, lost in thought about what life will be like when he *takes ober teh werld!*


----------



## its_a_keeper

clevercat said:


> Murphy, lost in thought about what life will be like when he *takes ober teh werld!*
> 
> View attachment 1540480



hah, he can team up with Áurea.

cute pic!


----------



## donnaoh

clevercat said:


> Murphy, lost in thought about what life will be like when he *takes ober teh werld!*
> 
> View attachment 1540480


OHHHh just wayyy too cute! LOve it!


----------



## sgj99

clevercat said:


> Murphy, lost in thought about what life will be like when he *takes ober teh werld!*
> 
> View attachment 1540480


 
too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the new pics of Lola!
Cute pic of Murphy!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girlies are helping us set up for Christmas!  (boy is sleeping doing nothing)

Spotsy in her plastic castle (Christmas tree bag lol)





And my piggie Charlotte who was our mascot for the cards this year (she LOVES to dress up!  She's a really good little nugget)


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> My girlies are helping us set up for Christmas!  (boy is sleeping doing nothing)
> 
> Spotsy in her plastic castle (Christmas tree bag lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my piggie Charlotte who was our mascot for the cards this year (she LOVES to dress up!  She's a really good little nugget)



Love Charlotte  and Spotsy is so sweet, too!


----------



## Echoes

Finally have something worth posting here.

This crazy cat has a riot with banana boxes.  Lots of holes to play peek-a-boo and do sneak attacks on toys.


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## Jennifer_C

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy in her plastic castle (Christmas tree bag lol)



So cute!!!  That's how my kitty helps me wrap presents too - by crashing on the paper and rolling around, then trying to tear it to shreds


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Murphy, lost in thought about what life will be like when he *takes ober teh werld!*
> 
> View attachment 1540480





I  Murphy!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Echoes said:


> Finally have something worth posting here.
> 
> This crazy cat has a riot with banana boxes.  Lots of holes to play peek-a-boo and do sneak attacks on toys.



Yay!


----------



## robotindisguise

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola posing with my new Lola perfume..lol. The case is now hers to sit it.


 
lol! i love this


----------



## kristal

I LOVE this thread! I don't know why I haven't seen it before. Everyone's kitties are so adorable.


----------



## BurningChrome

I sent this picture of my baby Alexis to my family for Thanksgiving. They loved it!


----------



## wilding

Butler. My son was making her play little red riding hood 

http://i42.tinypic.com/28syn9i.jpg

There is a cat hiding in here somewhere! Prince...

http://i40.tinypic.com/2rn8os9.jpg


----------



## wilding

Lola's such a pretty kitty  Sometimes she throws me off guard and I think she's Mr T from cats and dogs because of her expression


----------



## Necromancer

BurningChrome said:


> I sent this picture of my baby Alexis to my family for Thanksgiving. They loved it!


 
That's an adorable pic of an adorable cat.


----------



## its_a_keeper

wilding said:


> Butler. My son was making her play little red riding hood
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/28syn9i.jpg
> 
> There is a cat hiding in here somewhere! Prince...
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2rn8os9.jpg



Too cute!

And whoa, you got a christmas tree! Is it a real one?
We can't have one anymore... Aurea would be playing in it the whole time and the boys would be chewing on it... Sometimes sad...


----------



## wilding

its_a_keeper said:


> Too cute!
> 
> And whoa, you got a christmas tree! Is it a real one?
> We can't have one anymore... Aurea would be playing in it the whole time and the boys would be chewing on it... Sometimes sad...



The tree's a fake one  , the first couple of years we had Prince he would sleep in it all day, so last year we went with a tiny one and went with this one this year as my 2 are super lazy and sleep all the time. Prince will watch the lights, have a little bat and sleep under it, but that's about all. I miss not having garlands, glass balls and tinsel though.

---------------



BurningChrome said:


> I sent this picture of my baby Alexis to my family for Thanksgiving. They loved it!



Love how Alexis is just hanging there, so cute !


----------



## Dancechika24

its_a_keeper said:


> So much fun! A perfum named like Lola! She is a doll! And great that you gave her the case. Best, now she got one with her name on it! Ours love all kind pf cases to sit in, too.





robotindisguise said:


> lol! i love this





wilding said:


> Lola's such a pretty kitty * Sometimes she throws me off guard and I think she's Mr T from cats and dogs because of her expression *




Thanks everyone!!! 

Haha--- she does look like that cat...and her expression looks a little evil sometimes..depending on what angle i catch her in.

Here's another funny shot from the Lola/Lola perfume photo shoot:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, too cute!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Here's another funny shot from the Lola/Lola perfume photo shoot:



*lol* wonder what she is telling you...


----------



## Lady Stardust

We're moving things in the livingroom to make room for Xmas decorations so one of the lamps is on the floor and my boy Storm is sleeping under it like it was a beach umbrella.  lol he's like "Is this not here for me?"


----------



## Dancechika24

its_a_keeper said:


> *lol* wonder what she is telling you...



Lol maybe she's saying "Mommy I don't want to take anymore of these stupid pictures anymore."


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Meet Sam...




And CJ.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are both adorable..


----------



## NagaJolokia

Daniisaddicted said:


> Meet Sam...
> 
> View attachment 1542547
> 
> 
> And CJ.
> 
> View attachment 1542548



Sam is stunning to look at... love his features at that angle and CJ is a real cutie pie.


----------



## Daniisaddicted

NagaJolokia said:


> Sam is stunning to look at... love his features at that angle and CJ is a real cutie pie.



Thank you! Sam, just like any beautiful creature, is quite high maintenance. Haha. He has beautiful big blue eyes, which don't really show too well in that picture.


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^They are both adorable..



Thank you!


----------



## donnaoh

Daniisaddicted said:


> Meet Sam...
> 
> View attachment 1542547
> 
> 
> And CJ.
> 
> View attachment 1542548


Oh so pretty kitties!! I want to hug and kiss them both!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

donnaoh said:


> Oh so pretty kitties!! I want to hug and kiss them both!



Haha, Sam would love you! He is an attention whore.


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Okay, this is too cute not to post. 

I tried to get Sam to take a picture with my Santa hat. He did it, but he wasn't too happy about it...





Then he fell asleep!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Daniisaddicted said:


> Okay, this is too cute not to post.
> 
> I tried to get Sam to take a picture with my Santa hat. He did it, but he wasn't too happy about it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543346
> 
> 
> Then he fell asleep!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543347





He is so precious!!


----------



## wilding

The last picture of Sam just made me awwww out loud. Such a cutie pie!



Daniisaddicted said:


> Okay, this is too cute not to post.
> 
> I tried to get Sam to take a picture with my Santa hat. He did it, but he wasn't too happy about it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543346
> 
> 
> Then he fell asleep!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543347


----------



## wilding

Oh no Miss Lola, the pose, I try my hardest not to chuckle everytime I see her, Stuff the human models, the kitties should model the perfumes, shoes and bags instead 



Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Haha--- she does look like that cat...and her expression looks a little evil sometimes..depending on what angle i catch her in.
> 
> Here's another funny shot from the Lola/Lola perfume photo shoot:


----------



## Necromancer

Ha, I love Sam's pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Sam's Xmas pics!


----------



## Dancechika24

Daniisaddicted said:


> Okay, this is too cute not to post.
> 
> I tried to get Sam to take a picture with my Santa hat. He did it, but he wasn't too happy about it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543346
> 
> 
> Then he fell asleep!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543347



Awww....cutie!!!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Thank y'all for the sweet comments.  Everybody loves Sam but we call him Kardashian, because he's beautiful, but quite the attention whore. Haha


----------



## donnaoh

Daniisaddicted said:


> Okay, this is too cute not to post.
> 
> I tried to get Sam to take a picture with my Santa hat. He did it, but he wasn't too happy about it...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543346
> 
> 
> Then he fell asleep!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543347


OH I LOVE him! Love his furry paws and oh so cute face! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

donnaoh said:
			
		

> OH I LOVE him! Love his furry paws and oh so cute face! Thanks for sharing!!



Thank you! I'm sure he'll do other cute things for y'all to see. Haha


----------



## stacmck

Middy isn't digging this Christmas scarf...I'd better sleep with one eye open tonight


----------



## Daniisaddicted

^^Aww, he's darling!


----------



## wilding

My 2 tonight. 

http://i43.tinypic.com/2urxg89.jpg


Middy =


----------



## robotindisguise

today is one year since I adopted my Gwennie


----------



## its_a_keeper

robotindisguise said:


> today is one year since I adopted my Gwennie



Happy anniversary! She is realyy cute!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

This pic is an older one, but since it is the holiday season...

Here is our naughty boy trying to knock ornaments off of the tree.  Maybe he is mad because I was making him wear his holiday pom pom collar?


----------



## glitterpear83

^ That's adorable!  My cat loves the tree as well.

Here's my baby:


----------



## FreshLilies

Would like to share pictures of my new kitty I adopted! Her name is Lily but I call her Lilz for short 
I have had her for a few months now. She is around 5 years old and SUCH a sweetheart. I have never seen a cat who loves to sleep more than she does. When I first got her, her hair was destroyed and matted from not being cared for. She was also very skittish and timid. She was free from the shelter because she had been there for so long. Someone even returned her! I have no idea why. She is the best cat I have ever come across. So well mannered and _so_ sweet.




I got her a nice makeover from the groomer and she is really adapting well to her new forever home! Her fur is growing back so nicely from her shave and she is grooming herself and bounds around like a happy healthy kitty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest pics!


----------



## robotindisguise

FreshLilies said:


> Would like to share pictures of my new kitty I adopted! Her name is Lily but I call her Lilz for short
> I have had her for a few months now. She is around 5 years old and SUCH a sweetheart. I have never seen a cat who loves to sleep more than she does. When I first got her, her hair was destroyed and matted from not being cared for. She was also very skittish and timid. She was free from the shelter because she had been there for so long. Someone even returned her! I have no idea why. She is the best cat I have ever come across. So well mannered and _so_ sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got her a nice makeover from the groomer and she is really adapting well to her new forever home! Her fur is growing back so nicely from her shave and she is grooming herself and bounds around like a happy healthy kitty.


 
she is so beautiful!! breaks my heart that someone took her back to the shelter though  

my workmate adopted a puppy who had been returned back to RSPCA because he had an underbite. wtf!!


----------



## lucywife

Daniisaddicted said:


> Everybody loves Sam but we call him Kardashian, because he's beautiful, but quite the attention whore. Haha


 That's funny 

*FreshLilies *God Bless you!


----------



## Dancechika24

FreshLilies said:


> Would like to share pictures of my new kitty I adopted! Her name is Lily but I call her Lilz for short
> I have had her for a few months now. She is around 5 years old and SUCH a sweetheart. I have never seen a cat who loves to sleep more than she does. When I first got her, her hair was destroyed and matted from not being cared for. She was also very skittish and timid. She was free from the shelter because she had been there for so long. Someone even returned her! I have no idea why. She is the best cat I have ever come across. So well mannered and _so_ sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got her a nice makeover from the groomer and she is really adapting well to her new forever home! Her fur is growing back so nicely from her shave and she is grooming herself and bounds around like a happy healthy kitty.




What a cutie...she's so beautiful! I can't believe someone returned her..:cry:


----------



## FreshLilies

robotindisguise said:


> she is so beautiful!! breaks my heart that someone took her back to the shelter though
> 
> my workmate adopted a puppy who had been returned back to RSPCA because he had an underbite. wtf!!





Dancechika24 said:


> What a cutie...she's so beautiful! I can't believe someone returned her..:cry:



Thank you ladies! Urgg I know, I can't believe people return animals. This is an actual life, not a shirt from a store. But I guess it's better than them staying in an abusive home?  I'm just happy she's with me now


----------



## NagaJolokia

.


----------



## NagaJolokia

I love the new pics!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Chi town Chanel said:


> This pic is an older one, but since it is the holiday season...
> 
> Here is our naughty boy trying to knock ornaments off of the tree.  Maybe he is mad because I was making him wear his holiday pom pom collar?



Uhhu, hope he didn't had to wear it all day long. But it looks soooo cute!



rynamyn said:


> ^ That's adorable!  My cat loves the tree as well.
> 
> Here's my baby:



Beautiful, just a stunning cat!



FreshLilies said:


> Would like to share pictures of my new kitty I adopted! Her name is Lily but I call her Lilz for short
> I have had her for a few months now. She is around 5 years old and SUCH a sweetheart. I have never seen a cat who loves to sleep more than she does. When I first got her, her hair was destroyed and matted from not being cared for. She was also very skittish and timid. She was free from the shelter because she had been there for so long. Someone even returned her! I have no idea why. She is the best cat I have ever come across. So well mannered and _so_ sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got her a nice makeover from the groomer and she is really adapting well to her new forever home! Her fur is growing back so nicely from her shave and she is grooming herself and bounds around like a happy healthy kitty.



She is so pretty, love the coloring! And great that she got a home with you!


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie and I were having a little photoshoot, and he did this for me... such a camera whore


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola checking out my new Tory Burch purchase that came in the mail today...i think she def. approves of the box it came in lol!


----------



## Aspasia

Maliik guards against intruders. No one gets in the house without the secret purr


----------



## Dancechika24

Aspasia said:


> Maliik guards against intruders. No one gets in the house without the secret purr


 
LOL!

Wow....he's gorgeous...and so unique!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Gorgeous new photos everyone!!

*Jen*.. Alfie is precious!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the new Alfie & Lola photos!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Aspasia said:


> Maliik guards against intruders. No one gets in the house without the secret purr




Gorgeous kitty.


----------



## mothbeast

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie and I were having a little photoshoot, and he did this for me... such a camera whore



what a sweetie!



Dancechika24 said:


> Lola checking out my new Tory Burch purchase that came in the mail today...i think she def. approves of the box it came in lol!


Lola is such a doll! I think Christmas is a special time for them just for getting all those boxes.



Aspasia said:


> Maliik guards against intruders. No one gets in the house without the secret purr


Such pretty spots!


----------



## mothbeast

stacmck said:


> Middy isn't digging this Christmas scarf...I'd better sleep with one eye open tonight


ooh. you better be careful



robotindisguise said:


> today is one year since I adopted my Gwennie



congrats! 



Chi town Chanel said:


> This pic is an older one, but since it is the holiday season...
> 
> Here is our naughty boy trying to knock ornaments off of the tree.  Maybe he is mad because I was making him wear his holiday pom pom collar?


how do you get him to leave it on? My just fall over and start chewing on anything I put on them.



rynamyn said:


> ^ That's adorable!  My cat loves the tree as well.
> 
> Here's my baby:



so cute!!



FreshLilies said:


> Would like to share pictures of my new kitty I adopted! Her name is Lily but I call her Lilz for short
> I have had her for a few months now. She is around 5 years old and SUCH a sweetheart. I have never seen a cat who loves to sleep more than she does. When I first got her, her hair was destroyed and matted from not being cared for. She was also very skittish and timid. She was free from the shelter because she had been there for so long. Someone even returned her! I have no idea why. She is the best cat I have ever come across. So well mannered and _so_ sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got her a nice makeover from the groomer and she is really adapting well to her new forever home! Her fur is growing back so nicely from her shave and she is grooming herself and bounds around like a happy healthy kitty.


she looks very happy and so fluffy!


----------



## mothbeast

My Ash and Ember are at their 1 year anniversary too.  I got them a bigger bed for Christmas so that they'd both fit but Ash still wants to use it wrong.


----------



## stacmck

Love all the new pics! Everyone has such pretty kitties


----------



## its_a_keeper

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie and I were having a little photoshoot, and he did this for me... such a camera whore



what a poser! He's so cute!



Dancechika24 said:


> Lola checking out my new Tory Burch purchase that came in the mail today...i think she def. approves of the box it came in lol!



YAY for the Box!



Aspasia said:


> Maliik guards against intruders. No one gets in the house without the secret purr



oh, a Bengal! A snow one! Pretty!



mothbeast said:


> My Ash and Ember are at their 1 year anniversary too.  I got them a bigger bed for Christmas so that they'd both fit but Ash still wants to use it wrong.



He is the master of strange poses! Love!


----------



## bnjj

mothbeast said:


> My Ash and Ember are at their 1 year anniversary too.  I got them a bigger bed for Christmas so that they'd both fit but Ash still wants to use it wrong.


 
Silly cat. That must just be how s/he is comfortable.



Aspasia said:


> Maliik guards against intruders. No one gets in the house without the secret purr


 
Beautiful!  Love Bengals.


----------



## LilyC

This is Maya. She's 3 months, 3 weeks, 4 days old. She's just a cuddle and love bug.


----------



## bnjj

Awww...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LilyC said:


> This is Maya. She's 3 months, 3 weeks, 4 days old. She's just a cuddle and love bug.



SO pretty!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

LilyC said:


> This is Maya. She's 3 months, 3 weeks, 4 days old. She's just a cuddle and love bug.


 
what a fur ball! Bet she is going to be big and fluffy!


----------



## poopsie

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie and I were having a little photoshoot, and he did this for me... such a camera whore




What a handsome guy!


----------



## robotindisguise

LilyC said:


> This is Maya. She's 3 months, 3 weeks, 4 days old. She's just a cuddle and love bug.


 
ahhh she is so flufffy, i just wanna cuddle her!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread!


----------



## LilyC

Yup, she's my ball of fur. She's my alarm clock. I wake up to her little trills, kisses and neck nuzzles. 

Here are a couple of more photos.


----------



## its_a_keeper

LilyC said:


> Yup, she's my ball of fur. She's my alarm clock. I wake up to her little trills, kisses and neck nuzzles.
> 
> Here are a couple of more photos.



Love the second pic! There is nothing better than cats cuddling up onto each other!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^So cute..


----------



## jeshika

LilyC said:


> Yup, she's my ball of fur. She's my alarm clock. I wake up to her little trills, kisses and neck nuzzles.
> 
> Here are a couple of more photos.



what beauties you have there!

my Bi is also my alarm clock. she jumps on us when she thinks it's breakfast time.


----------



## LilyC

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the second pic! There is nothing better than cats cuddling up onto each other!


 
It was the very first time, I think that was day 6 of her being home. Tequila is such a good bro. He tolerates a lot from her. 

Thanks all for compliments.


----------



## jen_sparro

LilyC said:


> Yup, she's my ball of fur. She's my alarm clock. I wake up to her little trills, kisses and neck nuzzles.
> 
> Here are a couple of more photos.



Look at that little face!!  She's so cute... can I steal her?


----------



## LilyC

jen_sparro said:


> Look at that little face!!  She's so cute... can I steal her?


 
Ummm.... NOPE! She's mine..all mine. Maybe not entirely true, she's my dh's too.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, they look so much a like I thought she was cuddled up with her mom.


----------



## donnaoh

LilyC said:


> Yup, she's my ball of fur. She's my alarm clock. I wake up to her little trills, kisses and neck nuzzles.
> 
> Here are a couple of more photos.


Oh boy! Great photos!! I love those two bundles!


----------



## its_a_keeper

LilyC said:


> It was the very first time, I think that was day 6 of her being home. Tequila is such a good bro. He tolerates a lot from her.
> 
> Thanks all for compliments.



The more special the pic is! Love it!


----------



## LilyC

Prior to Maya coming home, when I looked at other members kittys curled up and washing each other, I had hoped that mine will be that someday. Well, it happened. I know it is silly but I got teary eyed both times when they curled up with each other and when Tequila began washing her. Those first moments, I will treasure. 
Whereever  one is, the other is not far away. Most of the time when we play with them, he will let her play first with the toys and he will just watch.

One of us will take him into the bedroom after and give him his one on one playtime  as he still is a kitten himself.


----------



## its_a_keeper

LilyC said:


> Prior to Maya coming home, when I looked at other members kittys curled up and washing each other, I had hoped that mine will be that someday. Well, it happened. I know it is silly but I got teary eyed both times when they curled up with each other and when Tequila began washing her. Those first moments, I will treasure.
> Whereever  one is, the other is not far away. Most of the time when we play with them, he will let her play first with the toys and he will just watch.
> 
> One of us will take him into the bedroom after and give him his one on one playtime  as he still is a kitten himself.



You guys are great parents for the Kitties 

And same here, I was so happy when Aurea wahed the boys faces for the first time!


----------



## juneping

Aspasia said:


> Maliik guards against intruders. No one gets in the house without the secret purr



wow....looks like a mini leopard from the first glance....
very handsome. is it a male cat?


----------



## LilyC

its_a_keeper said:


> You guys are great parents for the Kitties
> 
> And same here, I was so happy when Aurea wahed the boys faces for the first time!



Thanks. They're our children. We do everything for them like a parent would do for their babies. Wash their dirty bum bums, grooming, put them to bed & yes, Maya likes to have one of us nap with her if we're home not that I will refuse.  Otherwise, she will just nap with her big bro. Man, just re reading what I typed sounds like I am a weirdo crazy cat lady. Oh well....:lolots: 

Anyone else?...


----------



## Aspasia

juneping said:


> wow....looks like a mini leopard from the first glance....
> very handsome. is it a male cat?



He's a male F2 savannah cat. He is 1.5 yrs old and going through a growth spurt. He is super sweet and is bossed around by an 18 yr. old grumpy female tabby


----------



## Echoes

Aspasia said:


> He's a male F2 savannah cat.




I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## its_a_keeper

LilyC said:


> Thanks. They're our children. We do everything for them like a parent would do for their babies. Wash their dirty bum bums, grooming, put them to bed & yes, Maya likes to have one of us nap with her if we're home not that I will refuse.  Otherwise, she will just nap with her big bro. Man, just re reading what I typed sounds like I am a weirdo crazy cat lady. Oh well....:lolots:
> 
> Anyone else?...



Haha, jep, same here, crazy cat lady, too


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Spotsy smelling some of my mom's flowers lol she likes to chew on the leaves





As you ladies know, my guinea pig Charlotte thinks that she's a cat (she's just a very small cat who happens to live in a cage) and mimics a lot of things that her sister does, well last night we let her wander around the kitchen and she decided to eat the cat food.  I don't want to burst her bubble and tell her she's a piggie lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spotsy smelling some of my mom's flowers lol she likes to chew on the leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you ladies know, my guinea pig Charlotte thinks that she's a cat (she's just a very small cat who happens to live in a cage) and mimics a lot of things that her sister does, well last night we let her wander around the kitchen and she decided to eat the cat food.  I don't want to burst her bubble and tell her she's a piggie lol



I really love seeing pics of Spotsy and Charlotte


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Pepsi likes to be held like a baby


----------



## stacmck

My Middy resting under one of my parents' Christmas trees (those lower ornaments are goners...LOL)





Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## vodkamartini

stacmck said:


> My Middy resting under one of my parents' Christmas trees (those lower ornaments are goners...LOL)
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!



Adorable!
I love black cats. Hoping to get a black kitty soon


----------



## BurningChrome

vodkamartini said:


> Adorable!
> I love black cats. Hoping to get a black kitty soon



their the best!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stacmck-cute photo of Middy..


----------



## jeshika

Happy holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute..


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Happy holidays everyone!!!



Fun! Happy Holidays, too, to all who celebrate something!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Sam snuck up onto the table when he thought Mama wasn't looking.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Daniisaddicted said:


> Sam snuck up onto the table when he thought Mama wasn't looking.
> 
> View attachment 1549947



What a cute boy Sam is!
I asume, he isn't allowed on the table? But hey, you are such a cat mommy, taking a pic instead of taking the cat off the table  _*same here*_


----------



## poopsie

jeshika said:


> Happy holidays everyone!!!







That would be the only way I could get anything like that on my crew


----------



## Daniisaddicted

its_a_keeper said:


> What a cute boy Sam is!
> I asume, he isn't allowed on the table? But hey, you are such a cat mommy, taking a pic instead of taking the cat off the table  _*same here*_



He definitely isn't allowed on the table, but he thinks he can do whatever he wants, for some reason. I wonder why.  He was too cute not to take the picture! Haha


----------



## vodkamartini

Happy holidays Cat lovers!

Here is my Bibi craving for attention. I just had to make this my avatar


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Bibi is gorgeous..


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch enjoyimg his present


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Spotsy being silly.  She actually ended up falling asleep like this too lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch enjoyimg his present



Seems like someones having fun 



Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spotsy being silly.  She actually ended up falling asleep like this too lol



She is cute as a button! I so love the Pics of Spotsy and Charlotte! What is that little piggy up to?


----------



## Necromancer

I love all the latest kitty pics.


----------



## madamefifi

Box Wars! Arthur (ginger kitty) was in the box and Cosmo decided he wanted the box for himself! It's on!*













*Arthur eventually surrendered the box to Cosmo.


----------



## its_a_keeper

madamefifi said:


> Box Wars! Arthur (ginger kitty) was in the box and Cosmo decided he wanted the box for himself! It's on!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arthur eventually surrendered the box to Cosmo.



Box wars are so on here everyday *lol*
only thing that is better then an empty box is a box with a fellow kitteh in it to start the box war *lol*

love your pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## Lady Stardust

its_a_keeper said:


> She is cute as a button! I so love the Pics of Spotsy and Charlotte! What is that little piggy up to?


  Charlotte's been good!  I actually got her to eat a carrot yesterday I was very excited bc she's a really picky eater lol she doesn't like much real food, only apples and cucumbers lol I'm trying to get her to branch out


----------



## donnaoh

vodkamartini said:


> Happy holidays Cat lovers!
> 
> Here is my Bibi craving for attention. I just had to make this my avatar


AAAhhhh, kitties just know the best "cute kitty" poses!


----------



## MAGJES

My Baby Bella







Winston....He's such a grump...but I love him anyway .






Both my babies...watching the leaves fall.....very important job.


----------



## kaitydid

MAGJES said:


> My Baby Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston....He's such a grump...but I love him anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my babies...watching the leaves fall.....very important job.


 
How precious! Both of your babies have such the prettiest coats and eyes! I have a Persian too.  They're the sweetest things!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Charlotte's been good!  I actually got her to eat a carrot yesterday I was very excited bc she's a really picky eater lol she doesn't like much real food, only apples and cucumbers lol I'm trying to get her to branch out



Glad to hear!



MAGJES said:


> My Baby Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston....He's such a grump...but I love him anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my babies...watching the leaves fall.....very important job.



Awww, like the "job-pic" that is cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MAGJES said:


> My Baby Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston....He's such a grump...but I love him anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my babies...watching the leaves fall.....very important job.




Cute!!


----------



## clevercat

Shamelessly posting this everywhere - meet Tommy the Ragdoll kitten. Cute as a button!


----------



## its_a_keeper

clevercat said:


> Shamelessly posting this everywhere - meet Tommy the Ragdoll kitten. Cute as a button!
> View attachment 1554578



What a cute baby


----------



## Lady Stardust

*MAGJES*, your Persians are adorable!  I want to steal your kitten! lol

Here's Spots today.  We're both relaxing lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute.


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Sam, sleeping on Mom's old piano


----------



## donnaoh

Daniisaddicted said:


> Sam, sleeping on Mom's old piano
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1554798


Now that is just adorable!


----------



## donnaoh

Lady Stardust said:


> *MAGJES*, your Persians are adorable!  I want to steal your kitten! lol
> 
> Here's Spots today.  We're both relaxing lol


Cats know the art of relaxing the best don't they??


----------



## oggers86

Ginger taking it easy. I spent New Year at my mums and the cat barely moved all day apart from to be picked up and cuddled or moved from chair to chair. Apparantly after I left he was dreaming and making noises 

My other cat attacked my bf yesterday, shes always been a bit grumpy and has attacked him in the past. He was stroking her but she wasnt happy and yowled (twice) so the bf decided it was a good idea to basically tell her to attack him thinking she had mellowed in her old age and it was all talk. It wasnt and she drew blood 

She seems so old now in comparison to my other two who are so kittenish!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> *MAGJES*, your Persians are adorable!  I want to steal your kitten! lol
> 
> Here's Spots today.  We're both relaxing lol



I wanna join  and good thing Charlotte branches out with her food 



oggers86 said:


> Ginger taking it easy. I spent New Year at my mums and the cat barely moved all day apart from to be picked up and cuddled or moved from chair to chair. Apparantly after I left he was dreaming and making noises



such a cute pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daniisaddicted said:


> Sam, sleeping on Mom's old piano
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1554798




SO cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cat related video..lol.

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2012/01/03/funny-pictures-videos-tiny-evil-kitten/?fb_ref=newpromocopy


----------



## Dancechika24

MAGJES said:


> My Baby Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winston....He's such a grump...but I love him anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both my babies...watching the leaves fall.....very important job.




Awww such cuties.!!!! Great pics!


----------



## madamefifi

This is Hector, arty-fied thanks to Snapbucket. The glow behind him is our Christmas tree which is, embarrassingly, still up!


----------



## stacmck

My Middy sporting his cone of shame 




He had surgery last week due to an intestinal obstruction. Healing well, but still not too fond of the cone. Tolerating it but that's about it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cutie..


----------



## mothbeast

Oh poor Middy! I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh! Poor Middy! My Gozer symapthizes (from last year):


----------



## oggers86

stacmck said:


> My Middy sporting his cone of shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had surgery last week due to an intestinal obstruction. Healing well, but still not too fond of the cone. Tolerating it but that's about it.



But he looks soo cute!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> My Middy sporting his cone of shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had surgery last week due to an intestinal obstruction. Healing well, but still not too fond of the cone. Tolerating it but that's about it.



Oh Middy, get well soon! Sending hugz


----------



## lucywife

stacmck said:


> My Middy sporting his cone of shame
> 
> He had surgery last week due to an intestinal obstruction. Healing well, but still not too fond of the cone. Tolerating it but that's about it.


 Poor baby. I wish he gets well very quickly.


----------



## Lady Stardust

We recently found Spots's favorite toy that she got for Xmas and lost and she's been really happy, she's been playing with it NON STOP since we found it lol She carries it around the house and here she is napping with it lol (she really has to go on a diet, she looks like a hot air balloon ready to fly around the world in 80 days...)


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> We recently found Spots's favorite toy that she got for Xmas and lost and she's been really happy, she's been playing with it NON STOP since we found it lol She carries it around the house and here she is napping with it lol (she really has to go on a diet, she looks like a hot air balloon ready to fly around the world in 80 days...)



 how cute is that plz!? 
Our Berti got a fav mouse, too. After one year of love and caring for his mouse it is kinda "smelly" and got only few hair left... but he so loves it still so I can't take it to the bin.

And nope, Spotsy isn't "round" she is just fluffy with winterfure  *lol*


----------



## jeshika

My sister used Bi as a model for her new accessories for pets. Doesn't she look so smart? 





PS. sorry! don't know why the pix are so big!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*its_a_keeper *thanks!  *jeshika*, your girlie is so pretty!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> My sister used Bi as a model for her new accessories for pets. Doesn't she look so smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. sorry! don't know why the pix are so big!


 
Bibi looks cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, Bibi!


----------



## Echoes

Snug as a bug


----------



## kaitydid

Echoes said:


> Snug as a bug


 
How cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy's subtle hint that her mouse toy is stuck under the end table





And Charlotte lol Charlie had her first trip to the vet today bc she had this weird thing on her foot but it turned out to just be a callous so she's fine


----------



## stacmck

Cute pics, everyone!


----------



## bnjj

Echoes said:


> Snug as a bug


 
Awww, so cute.


----------



## sally.m

Cute Kitties ( & charlotte) pictures everyone. I have a new camera so i will get some modelling kittie shots soon. 

Just discovered my vesta puss (avatar pic) is completely blind!!!! No eyesight whatso ever. We thougth he has limited vision, Shows how well they can adapt. He's been doing all the normal things including going out into the garden and drinking pond water! It has a very tight net on it now.  It just breaks my heart when he looks at me with his big wide eyes.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Echoes said:


> Snug as a bug



awww! Love it when they curl up like that!



Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's subtle hint that her mouse toy is stuck under the end table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte lol Charlie had her first trip to the vet today bc she had  this weird thing on her foot but it turned out to just be a callous so  she's fine



Su nice! Aren't they clever to show us where they "lost" the good stuff!?
And hey, that'S no fat, that is winter fluffy fur 
Great that lovely Charlotte is doing fine again!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Here is Áurea 






and Ernie


----------



## Luv n bags

jeshika said:


> My sister used Bi as a model for her new accessories for pets. Doesn't she look so smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. sorry! don't know why the pix are so big!


 
How cute!


----------



## Charliemeows

My baby Charlie.. =)


----------



## Charliemeows

Echoes said:
			
		

> Snug as a bug



So adorable! =)


----------



## Charliemeows

stacmck said:
			
		

> My Middy sporting his cone of shame
> 
> He had surgery last week due to an intestinal obstruction. Healing well, but still not too fond of the cone. Tolerating it but that's about it.



Poor thing! Hope he feels much better now!!


----------



## Charliemeows

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> We recently found Spots's favorite toy that she got for Xmas and lost and she's been really happy, she's been playing with it NON STOP since we found it lol She carries it around the house and here she is napping with it lol (she really has to go on a diet, she looks like a hot air balloon ready to fly around the world in 80 days...)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/0image048.jpg/



She doesn't look like a balloon to me.. Hehee.. =)




			
				Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> Spotsy's subtle hint that her mouse toy is stuck under the end table
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/0image070.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte lol Charlie had her first trip to the vet today bc she had this weird thing on her foot but it turned out to just be a callous so she's fine
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/0image066b.jpg/



The photo of your kitty made me laugh.. And glad to know that your Charlotte is fine. =)


----------



## Charliemeows

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Here is Áurea
> 
> and Ernie



Áurea and Ernie are gorgeous! Is Ernie a ragdoll? =)


----------



## its_a_keeper

Charliemeows said:


> Áurea and Ernie are gorgeous! Is Ernie a ragdoll? =)



Thanks Hun! I really liked that Charlie pic, so cute!

Ernie is a snowshoe-siameses mix. He and his sibblings were found in the streets of Spain when they where little babies and a nice lady from a local animal protection society took them in.


----------



## jeshika

Charliemeows said:


> View attachment 1565713
> 
> 
> My baby Charlie.. =)



 Charlie is a beaut!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest pics...keep em coming!


----------



## Charliemeows

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Thanks Hun! I really liked that Charlie pic, so cute!
> 
> Ernie is a snowshoe-siameses mix. He and his sibblings were found in the streets of Spain when they where little babies and a nice lady from a local animal protection society took them in.



Poor little babies.. Luckily he has you now. =) 

Thanks! Charlie is a snuggler! Haha..


----------



## Charliemeows

jeshika said:
			
		

> Charlie is a beaut!



Charlie says 'Thank you very much!'.  =) 
Your Bi is stunning.. Reminds me of Snow White.. Charlie would fall head over paws in love with Bi if he saw her..


----------



## mellva

Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Haha--- she does look like that cat...and her expression looks a little evil sometimes..depending on what angle i catch her in.
> 
> Here's another funny shot from the Lola/Lola perfume photo shoot:




She is so cute.


----------



## donnaoh

its_a_keeper said:


> awww! Love it when they curl up like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Su nice! Aren't they clever to show us where they "lost" the good stuff!?
> And hey, that'S no fat, that is winter fluffy fur
> Great that lovely Charlotte is doing fine again!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Here is Áurea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ernie


What cute kids!


----------



## rdog04

Love seeing all the cute cats.


----------



## stacmck

I'll be glad when Middy's cone is gone...it'll make using my laptop easier 




I take him back to the surgeon on Tuesday to get his staples out. Only a few more days to go!


----------



## Luv n bags

Awwww, everyones fur babies are so cute!

Here is my fur baby, Pebbles, trying to get into the picture while I was photographing my new shoes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Middy looks officially sick of the cone, lol..


----------



## bnjj

Poor Middy.

Thankfully when my Sydney had abdominal surgery last year he did not have to wear a cone.


----------



## sabrunka

I love seeing all these pics!! Makes me miss having a kitty... Must get one when I come back to Canada!!


----------



## stacmck

Sweetpea83 said:


> Middy looks officially sick of the cone, lol..


 He definitely is!


----------



## stacmck

Caught Middy laying near my Damier Ebene Neverfull so I thought it would be a good TPF photo op 





He is now sans cone...and so happy about it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Tamacat

I hope this works, this is alvin


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Nope, didn't work..


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> Caught Middy laying near my Damier Ebene Neverfull so I thought it would be a good TPF photo op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is now sans cone...and so happy about it!


 
awww! Glad to see he is better! Such a cute pic!


----------



## Lisie

I recently got a new bag and it looks like my furbaby has fallen in love too 

Pixie Dust is about 5 months old


----------



## donnaoh

Lisie said:


> I recently got a new bag and it looks like my furbaby has fallen in love too
> 
> Pixie Dust is about 5 months old
> 
> View attachment 1573966


Pixie Dust has great taste!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lisie said:


> I recently got a new bag and it looks like my furbaby has fallen in love too
> 
> Pixie Dust is about 5 months old
> 
> View attachment 1573966




Soooo cute!


----------



## Luv n bags

Lisie said:


> I recently got a new bag and it looks like my furbaby has fallen in love too
> 
> Pixie Dust is about 5 months old
> 
> View attachment 1573966


 
I just want to hug her!


----------



## Echoes

Grays are cool.


----------



## jemiba

stacmck said:


> Caught Middy laying near my Damier Ebene Neverfull so I thought it would be a good TPF photo op
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is now sans cone...and so happy about it!



He is so handsome!  And so photogenic.



Lisie said:


> I recently got a new bag and it looks like my furbaby has fallen in love too
> 
> Pixie Dust is about 5 months old
> 
> View attachment 1573966



So precious!  She has the most unique face!!

Also, this is a great opportunity to introduce my kitty.  Keeping with the cats and bags theme...

View attachment 1574724


View attachment 1574725


This is my baby Dany (funny spelling I know, but it's pronounced like Danny), She's currently approx. 10 months old, and I adopted her in October from the local shelter.  She was napping on my bag and then when she saw the camera she decided to roll onto her back and pose


----------



## Sweetpea83

^jemiba-what a cutie!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lisie said:


> I recently got a new bag and it looks like my furbaby has fallen in love too
> 
> Pixie Dust is about 5 months old
> 
> View attachment 1573966



Adoreable and what a cute name 



jemiba said:


> He is so handsome!  And so photogenic.
> 
> 
> 
> So precious!  She has the most unique face!!
> 
> Also, this is a great opportunity to introduce my kitty.  Keeping with the cats and bags theme...
> 
> View attachment 1574724
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574725
> 
> 
> This is my baby Dany (funny spelling I know, but it's pronounced like Danny), She's currently approx. 10 months old, and I adopted her in October from the local shelter.  She was napping on my bag and then when she saw the camera she decided to roll onto her back and pose



Awww, so cute! Love how she rolled over!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lisie said:


> I recently got a new bag and it looks like my furbaby has fallen in love too
> 
> Pixie Dust is about 5 months old
> 
> View attachment 1573966



Aww..sooo prettyyyy!


----------



## thegoreprincess

She's quite the character...


----------



## its_a_keeper

thegoreprincess said:


> She's quite the character...
> 
> thegoreprincess.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/IMG_2273.jpg



 how did she end up inside that???


----------



## cola262

These cat on bag photos make me nervous for the bag! But oh so cute!


----------



## thegoreprincess

its_a_keeper said:


> how did she end up inside that???



She tore off part of the heart on another side, and just walked in. She likes to sit under there when it's sunny outside. She's very... odd.

Here's another one!


----------



## its_a_keeper

thegoreprincess said:


> She tore off part of the heart on another side, and just walked in. She likes to sit under there when it's sunny outside. She's very... odd.
> 
> Here's another one!
> 
> thegoreprincess.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/IMG_2258.jpg



Ah, K! 
She is really funny  reminds me on our Berti


----------



## Sweetpea83

thegoreprincess said:


> She tore off part of the heart on another side, and just walked in. She likes to sit under there when it's sunny outside. She's very... odd.
> 
> Here's another one!
> 
> thegoreprincess.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/IMG_2258.jpg



Precious.


----------



## thegoreprincess

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Ah, K!
> She is really funny  reminds me on our Berti



Hehe. I love cats.


----------



## its_a_keeper

thegoreprincess said:


> Hehe. I love cats.



Jep, same here!

Look, The little Bert 






I don't know what he is doing...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL, evil kitty..


----------



## thegoreprincess

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Jep, same here!
> 
> Look, The little Bert
> 
> I don't know what he is doing...



So cute!


----------



## miyale30

thegoreprincess said:


> She tore off part of the heart on another side, and just walked in. She likes to sit under there when it's sunny outside. She's very... odd.
> 
> Here's another one!
> 
> thegoreprincess.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/IMG_2258.jpg


so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## NagaJolokia

its_a_keeper said:


> Jep, same here!
> 
> Look, The little Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what he is doing...




He's so cute that no matter how evil he looks, I just can't take him seriously.


----------



## bnjj

Great pictures!


----------



## Luv n bags

thegoreprincess said:


> She tore off part of the heart on another side, and just walked in. She likes to sit under there when it's sunny outside. She's very... odd.
> 
> Here's another one!


So cute!



its_a_keeper said:


> Jep, same here!
> 
> Look, The little Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what he is doing...


 
He looks like a tiny tiger!! Very cute!


----------



## donnaoh

its_a_keeper said:


> Jep, same here!
> 
> Look, The little Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what he is doing...


...I am stretching my facial muscles,....helps to keep me purdy!!:kiss:


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^LOL, evil kitty..





thegoreprincess said:


> So cute!





NagaJolokia said:


> He's so cute that no matter how evil he looks, I just can't take him seriously.





bnjj said:


> Great pictures!





tigertrixie said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like a tiny tiger!! Very cute!





donnaoh said:


> ...I am stretching my facial muscles,....helps to keep me purdy!!:kiss:



 jep, he is so much fun. He is still like a baby kitten and he is almost three years old now.


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Got a new recliner, and so far only the cats have gotten to try it out. They sure seem comfy, though.


----------



## robotindisguise

My cat loves sleeping at the top of the recliner too! lol


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Yeah, my fat cat, Sugar, broke my other one that way! Pretty soon, the back wouldn't stay upright. Haha


----------



## its_a_keeper

Daniisaddicted said:


> Got a new recliner, and so far only the cats have gotten to try it out. They sure seem comfy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581398



Jep, looks comfy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Daniisaddicted said:


> Got a new recliner, and so far only the cats have gotten to try it out. They sure seem comfy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581398




Lol, that's too cute.


----------



## mothbeast

Daniisaddicted said:


> Got a new recliner, and so far only the cats have gotten to try it out. They sure seem comfy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581398


 hee hee hee. They seem very happy.


----------



## mothbeast

thegoreprincess said:


> She tore off part of the heart on another side, and just walked in. She likes to sit under there when it's sunny outside. She's very... odd.
> 
> Here's another one!
> 
> thegoreprincess.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/IMG_2258.jpg


She's look realy cute and naughty. 



its_a_keeper said:


> Jep, same here!
> 
> Look, The little Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what he is doing...



Aw he does looks just like her.


----------



## donnaoh

Daniisaddicted said:


> Got a new recliner, and so far only the cats have gotten to try it out. They sure seem comfy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581398


All cats seems to have a radar for comfy sleepy spots!


----------



## Necromancer

^ They do indeed. This is one of my cats, Yeager, making himself comfy on my back while I relax on the grass. I'm just a cat bed.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> ^ They do indeed. This is one of my cats, Yeager, making himself comfy on my back while I relax on the grass. I'm just a cat bed.


 
 hope he isn't that heavy!


----------



## Dancechika24

Necromancer said:


> ^ They do indeed. This is one of my cats, Yeager, making himself comfy on my back while I relax on the grass. I'm just a cat bed.



Hehe...that's so adorbale!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necro-what a cute picture!


----------



## Necromancer

its_a_keeper said:


> hope he isn't that heavy!



Thanks guys. Yeager's adorable, but boy is he heavy - he's a big. fat, solid boy. When he doesn't want to do something, he plonks himself down and rolls over, and it's like picking up a dead weight. If he were human, he'd be one of those rugby players who are brick walls with legs.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Necromancer said:


> Thanks guys. Yeager's adorable, but boy is he heavy - he's a big. fat, solid boy. When he doesn't want to do something, he plonks himself down and rolls over, and it's like picking up a dead weight. If he were human, he'd be one of those rugby players who are brick walls with legs.


----------



## SouthernBelle11

Halloween pictures of my fur babies.  The black and white one is Bella Marie, she will be 5 this year.  And the calico is Penny Marie, she will be 3 this year.  They despise "costumes"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## jeshika

My coworker sent me this:






I thought it was so adorable. Bi gives me nose rubs when she's in the mood... I think I'm going to train her to do this too!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ahhh, I love it.


----------



## poopsie

Daniisaddicted said:


> Got a new recliner, and so far only the cats have gotten to try it out. They sure seem comfy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581398





LMAO 

boy, does that look familiar

cat tested cat approved


----------



## Lisie

Daniisaddicted said:


> Got a new recliner, and so far only the cats have gotten to try it out. They sure seem comfy, though.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1581398



haha awesome


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeshika said:


> My coworker sent me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was so adorable. Bi gives me nose rubs when she's in the mood... I think I'm going to train her to do this too!




So cute!


----------



## mothbeast

Necromancer said:


> ^ They do indeed. This is one of my cats, Yeager, making himself comfy on my back while I relax on the grass. I'm just a cat bed.


Heh. We're all just cat furniture. 




SouthernBelle11 said:


> Halloween pictures of my fur babies.  The black and white one is Bella Marie, she will be 5 this year.  And the calico is Penny Marie, she will be 3 this year.  They despise "costumes"


You still managed good photos! Mine did not tolerate their christmas costumes. 



jeshika said:


> My coworker sent me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was so adorable. Bi gives me nose rubs when she's in the mood... I think I'm going to train her to do this too!


that's really cute!


----------



## mothbeast

ember started shaking her head when I tried for a shot. 

and ash was just sulking


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Great shot of Ash!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:


> ember started shaking her head when I tried for a shot.
> 
> and ash was just sulking



They are so pretty!


----------



## danilouwho

Cat pic spam coming!  These are my babies, Link and Zelda. They're both Maine Coons, huge, and absolutely spoiled.

They love boxes and plastic bags more than any actual toy I buy them.  


Link is such a mama's boy, and he definitely likes to remind me if I've been spending too much time on my computer!  I swear, every Sunday I wake up to him laying on my laptop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^dani-cute pics...keep em coming!!


----------



## jemiba

danilouwho said:


> Cat pic spam coming!  These are my babies, Link and Zelda. They're both Maine Coons, huge, and absolutely spoiled.
> 
> They love boxes and plastic bags more than any actual toy I buy them.
> 
> 
> Link is such a mama's boy, and he definitely likes to remind me if I've been spending too much time on my computer!  I swear, every Sunday I wake up to him laying on my laptop.



OK, a) they both are precious!  and b) their names are Link and Zelda??  I literally just died


----------



## poopsie

danilouwho said:


> Cat pic spam coming!  These are my babies, Link and Zelda. They're both Maine Coons, huge, and absolutely spoiled.
> 
> They love boxes and plastic bags more than any actual toy I buy them.
> 
> 
> Link is such a mama's boy, and he definitely likes to remind me if I've been spending too much time on my computer!  I swear, every Sunday I wake up to him laying on my laptop.




What bee-you-tiful kitties!


----------



## its_a_keeper

danilouwho said:


> Cat pic spam coming! These are my babies, Link and Zelda. They're both Maine Coons, huge, and absolutely spoiled.
> 
> They love boxes and plastic bags more than any actual toy I buy them.
> 
> 
> Link is such a mama's boy, and he definitely likes to remind me if I've been spending too much time on my computer! I swear, every Sunday I wake up to him laying on my laptop.


 
Soooo cute!

*I guess Nail Polish and Kitteeeehhhhs always go together  or why is it that almost every NP Lover got at least one kitty cat (or cute doggy), too???*


----------



## its_a_keeper

Here is a crappy IPhone Pic of Áurea and Bert on our new Cat-Patchwork-bedspread 

That bedspread was handmade by my Mom and was my Christmas Pressie!!!









and here is Áurea b4 the unwrapping


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That's a really cute blanket!


----------



## danilouwho

its_a_keeper said:


> Soooo cute!
> 
> *I guess Nail Polish and Kitteeeehhhhs always go together  or why is it that almost every NP Lover got at least one kitty cat (or cute doggy), too???*



Hahaha, they totally do!  Ugh I cannot tell you how many times my long haired cats have rubbed up against my hand RIGHT when I finish painting my nails and ruin my manicure.



its_a_keeper said:


> Here is a crappy IPhone Pic of Áurea and Bert on our new Cat-Patchwork-bedspread
> 
> That bedspread was handmade by my Mom and was my Christmas Pressie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is Áurea b4 the unwrapping



So adorable!  That blanket is seriously fantastic.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^That's a really cute blanket!





danilouwho said:


> So adorable!  That blanket is seriously fantastic.



Thanks girls! It really is! I lvoe it and I just ordered one for the Kitteehhhhs as well.
Cauz they always try to sneak under it orsit on top of it so that we can't use it.
So now my Mom is going to do a small one with four patterns for the cats, too!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Here are Ernie and Bert again


----------



## Lady Stardust

My fat little Spots helping me make pizza! This is the "I helped, so I get some right Mommy?" face lol


----------



## Coach+Louislove

A few new pictures of Kitty.
She liked her Christmas present treats





Sleeping




Give me more treats!


----------



## jeshika

Lady Stardust said:


> My fat little Spots helping me make pizza! This is the "I helped, so I get some right Mommy?" face lol



I love this!  How can you resist that face?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> My fat little Spots helping me make pizza! This is the "I helped, so I get some right Mommy?" face lol



So, what did Spotsy got for helping? 



Coach+Louislove said:


> A few new pictures of Kitty.
> She liked her Christmas present treats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me more treats!



Cute


----------



## poopsie

Just remember Spotsy: "A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips"


----------



## oggers86

Its about time my two made another appearance but unfortunately I only have a decent picture of Elsa so here you go. This was her stealing my washing/ironing basket on the rare occassions its empty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Elsa is very pretty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*its_a_keeper* she got some of her cat grass! lol Her new favorite thing which I've had to limit her on bc she gets a little obsessed


----------



## Daniisaddicted

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Thanks girls! It really is! I lvoe it and I just ordered one for the Kitteehhhhs as well.
> Cauz they always try to sneak under it orsit on top of it so that we can't use it.
> So now my Mom is going to do a small one with four patterns for the cats, too!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Here are Ernie and Bert again



Ernie and Bert are adorable!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> My fat little Spots helping me make pizza! This is the "I helped, so I get some right Mommy?" face lol
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/akcdxxcqaabbok.jpg/



Aww! So darling!


----------



## Eimii

Twinkle at Xmas! She got a ton of toys but just wanted to sit in a plastic bag! Ha, don't worry we moved the bag after she was finished for safety. 

I miss them when I'm away at school!


----------



## Eimii

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> My fat little Spots helping me make pizza! This is the "I helped, so I get some right Mommy?" face lol
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/akcdxxcqaabbok.jpg/



This made me smile so much! Spots is so so adorable!!


----------



## oggers86

Finally a picture of Elise


----------



## its_a_keeper

oggers86 said:


> Its about time my two made another appearance but unfortunately I only have a decent picture of Elsa so here you go. This was her stealing my washing/ironing basket on the rare occassions its empty.



She looks so sleak and classy!



Eimii said:


> View attachment 1587224
> 
> 
> Twinkle at Xmas! She got a ton of toys but just wanted to sit in a plastic bag! Ha, don't worry we moved the bag after she was finished for safety.
> 
> I miss them when I'm away at school!



Awww, too cute!and funny how they love the wrapping always more then the pressies.



oggers86 said:


> Finally a picture of Elise



Pretty!


----------



## mothbeast

its_a_keeper said:


> Here is a crappy IPhone Pic of Áurea and Bert on our new Cat-Patchwork-bedspread
> 
> That bedspread was handmade by my Mom and was my Christmas Pressie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is Áurea b4 the unwrapping



The bedspread is gorgeous and Aurea and Bert are so cute. 



its_a_keeper said:


> Thanks girls! It really is! I lvoe it and I just ordered one for the Kitteehhhhs as well.
> Cauz they always try to sneak under it orsit on top of it so that we can't use it.
> So now my Mom is going to do a small one with four patterns for the cats, too!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Here are Ernie and Bert again


Adorable. 




Lady Stardust said:


> My fat little Spots helping me make pizza! This is the "I helped, so I get some right Mommy?" face lol


Hah I get that look ALL the time. 



Coach+Louislove said:


> A few new pictures of Kitty.
> She liked her Christmas present treats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me more treats!


So sweet!



oggers86 said:


> Its about time my two made another appearance but unfortunately I only have a decent picture of Elsa so here you go. This was her stealing my washing/ironing basket on the rare occassions its empty.


What a sweetie



Eimii said:


> View attachment 1587224
> 
> 
> Twinkle at Xmas! She got a ton of toys but just wanted to sit in a plastic bag! Ha, don't worry we moved the bag after she was finished for safety.
> 
> I miss them when I'm away at school!


Aw my kitties play in bags like that too. She looks pretty contented. 



oggers86 said:


> Finally a picture of Elise


So pretty!


----------



## Lisie

Lady Stardust said:


> My fat little Spots helping me make pizza! This is the "I helped, so I get some right Mommy?" face lol


I love that face!!!


----------



## Lisie

Awww cats are just the best pets


----------



## Daniisaddicted

^^I agree! 

You can tell who rules the roost around here...Sam gets the comfy recliner to himself, while poor Belle has to sit on the arm.


----------



## Eimii

Daniisaddicted said:
			
		

> ^^I agree!
> 
> You can tell who rules the roost around here...Sam gets the comfy recliner to himself, while poor Belle has to sit on the arm.



Adorable!!


----------



## mothbeast

Daniisaddicted said:


> ^^I agree!
> 
> You can tell who rules the roost around here...Sam gets the comfy recliner to himself, while poor Belle has to sit on the arm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588974


Aw. Well they look pretty comfy.


----------



## mothbeast

Ash and Ember have been being cute and cuddly lately.


----------



## LVBagLady

Smitten


----------



## stacmck

Lately Middy has taken to lying in the sink in my downstairs bathroom...I have no idea why


----------



## Daniisaddicted

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> Smitten



What a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

stacmck said:
			
		

> Lately Middy has taken to lying in the sink in my downstairs bathroom...I have no idea why



Aww, so cute! Cats sleep in the strangest places. Haha


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:


> Ash and Ember have been being cute and cuddly lately.



love it so when the cats cuddle up together! Always makes me awwwwwwww 



LVBagLady said:


> Smitten



funny face! She should have hung out her "do not distrub" sign *lol*



stacmck said:


> Lately Middy has taken to lying in the sink in my downstairs bathroom...I have no idea why



 our love to do that in summer time, too, cauz it is colder in there. But why is doing that in winter time!?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics!


----------



## miyale30

Louis enjoying the morning sunshine.


----------



## its_a_keeper

miyale30 said:


> Louis enjoying the morning sunshine.



Louis must be a sweetheart! Your lamp wouldn't last here three minutes! That was my fist thought when I saw the switch on strips


----------



## LVBagLady

Daniisaddicted said:


> What a beautiful kitty!


Thank you. I love him.


----------



## LVBagLady

funny face! She should have hung out her "do not distrub" sign *lol*

Lol he looks cranky but he is very lovable. He's a Persian. Everyone thinks he's a girl.  Probably his girly look w/all the fur. If I can find it I will post a pic of him after he was shaved one time. He is one slim kitty under all that fur.


----------



## LVBagLady

This was the only one I could find. The other pics are on my other SD card.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone's meows are so adorable and fluffy!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

mothbeast said:
			
		

> Aw. Well they look pretty comfy.



Sam was...Belle was quite unhappy about the whole arrangement! Haha


----------



## donnaoh

Daniisaddicted said:


> ^^I agree!
> 
> You can tell who rules the roost around here...Sam gets the comfy recliner to himself, while poor Belle has to sit on the arm.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588974


Oh boy! What a cute pic! Thanks for sharing! I see in the corner of the pic that there is some sort of cat or dog bed but clearly the recliner is the sleepy spot of choice!


----------



## donnaoh

mothbeast said:


> Ash and Ember have been being cute and cuddly lately.


Awww...


----------



## Daniisaddicted

donnaoh said:
			
		

> Oh boy! What a cute pic! Thanks for sharing! I see in the corner of the pic that there is some sort of cat or dog bed but clearly the recliner is the sleepy spot of choice!



Oh yeah, I bought that bed for them a while back, and it is gigantic! They used to fight over who would get to sleep on it (I have a ton of pets, almost all rescues), until I got my recliner. Now they all want to sleep on that, so I may have to get another one so that I can have something soft to sit on too.


----------



## gwendolen

Anybody else loving the Soft Paws thing? I just put them on my cat and she hasn't even noticed. She has slid down her scratching post a few times though and that was sad in a kind of funny way.

I will post a picture of my baby later.


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch mid wink  saying "hi"


----------



## donnaoh

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch mid wink  saying "hi"


Oh so pretty!


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie's been hard at work with Dad all day


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love seeing pics of Alfie!


----------



## its_a_keeper

I have been down with the flue or something the whole week and that is what it looks like, when I am asleep 

The Fiance took the Pic with the IPhone when it was his bedtime and I was already asleep.

My legs are somewhere besides the kittes and that pink and white dots blanket is the special kittes bedspread


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable...

Feel better, soon!


----------



## rkmc12

This is Beltane. She will stay with us if she and our older cat can get along and stop fighting every time they see each other.


----------



## mymeimei02

Here's a side profile of Stitch. He looks so regal


----------



## JessieRose

Mothra living up to his name...attacking lady Mia.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Adorable...
> 
> Feel better, soon!



thanks Hun, feeling better in the meantime.



mymeimei02 said:


> Here's a side profile of Stitch. He looks so regal



uhhu, so handsome!



JessieRose said:


> Mothra living up to his name...attacking lady Mia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616910



 the Siameses like to do stuff like that! 
And Mias face is priceless!!!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

this is Bert, trying to fit into Áureas House...






how would have thought that possible...






fits... almost


----------



## clevercat

My new kitten, not yet ready for me to bring home yet as he is only a few weeks old. But posting anyway, because he is so cute!


----------



## Luv n bags

its_a_keeper said:


> I have been down with the flue or something the whole week and that is what it looks like, when I am asleep
> 
> 
> The Fiance took the Pic with the IPhone when it was his bedtime and I was already asleep.
> 
> My legs are somewhere besides the kittes and that pink and white dots blanket is the special kittes bedspread


 
So cute! 



mymeimei02 said:


> Here's a side profile of Stitch. He looks so regal


 
What a handsome boy!



JessieRose said:


> Mothra living up to his name...attacking lady Mia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616910


 
Mia looks like she is thinking "here we go again".


its_a_keeper said:


> thanks Hun, feeling better in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> uhhu, so handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> the Siameses like to do stuff like that!
> And Mias face is priceless!!!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> this is Bert, trying to fit into Áureas House...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would have thought that possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits... almost


 
Love Bert's blue eyes!



clevercat said:


> My new kitten, not yet ready for me to bring home yet as he is only a few weeks old. But posting anyway, because he is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 1617218


 
OMG! You must be so excited over this cute guy!


----------



## bnjj

Awwww, great pictures everyone.


----------



## lucywife

clevercat said:


> My new kitten, not yet ready for me to bring home yet as he is only a few weeks old. But posting anyway, because he is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 1617218


 Oh my Goodness! His eyes are still blue for now Such an adorable little baby boy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper said:


> thanks Hun, feeling better in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> uhhu, so handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> the Siameses like to do stuff like that!
> And Mias face is priceless!!!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> this is Bert, trying to fit into Áureas House...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would have thought that possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits... almost




Too cute!


----------



## JessieRose

Gorgeous cat! What breed is it? So beautiful!





its_a_keeper said:


> thanks Hun, feeling better in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> uhhu, so handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> the Siameses like to do stuff like that!
> And Mias face is priceless!!!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> this is Bert, trying to fit into Áureas House...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would have thought that possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits... almost


----------



## JessieRose

clevercat said:


> My new kitten, not yet ready for me to bring home yet as he is only a few weeks old. But posting anyway, because he is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 1617218



So adorable! I love kittens! Enjoy those times, they don't stay small for long! Mine used to climb up my pant legs to get to me! Oy, I miss those days! Too cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thank you all for the nice words!



JessieRose said:


> Gorgeous cat! What breed is it? So beautiful!


 
Thanks a lot. Bert is a stray cat from Spain. He was found abandonned with his sibblings in the streets all on his own.
We think he is some kind of Siam/Snowbengal and don't know mix.


----------



## Dancechika24

Here's a recent pic of Lola - just relaxing on the couch!


----------



## clevercat

Dancechika24 said:


> Here's a recent pic of Lola - just relaxing on the couch!


 

My goodness, she is a beauty, isn't she! And I bet she knows it.......


----------



## Michele26

Dancechika24 said:


> Here's a recent pic of Lola - just relaxing on the couch!



Lola looks just like the cat Cee Lo Green has in his arms on the program The Voice. You have to watch it. She's beautiful..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is so cute..


----------



## Dancechika24

Michele26 said:


> Lola looks just like the cat Cee Lo Green has in his arms on the program The Voice. You have to watch it. She's beautiful..



Thanks everyone!

Yepp...I watch The Voice all the time and love Purrrfect..he's so cute in Cee Lo's lap all the time. Lola even made a twitter account so she can tweet to Purrrfect lol.  Everyone follow Lola on Twitter...she's a funny drama queen @LolitaPucci .


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yepp...I watch The Voice all the time and love Purrrfect..he's so cute in Cee Lo's lap all the time. Lola even made a twitter account so she can tweet to Purrrfect lol.  Everyone follow Lola on Twitter...she's a funny drama queen @LolitaPucci .



oh mi god!!! So much fun! 
I don'Tt have a Twitter Account (yet), but I check from time to time those of my friends. Next time I'll check what Lola is up to!


----------



## stacmck

Haven't posted a picture of Middy in a while


----------



## stacmck

And I just started following Lola!


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> Haven't posted a picture of Middy in a while



Middy is looking great again!


----------



## mymeimei02

I am so happy today! I adopted a perfect buddy for me and my Stitch  he's 9 months old and super sweet. Please meet Mochi 
His adoption pic:




First day home


----------



## stacmck

Aw, welcome home, Mochi!


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie's beloved ASOS box was jusssstttt right! (Unfortunately our cleaner threw it out last week, needless to say he has been devastated ). Some pics of him with his box in happier times


----------



## mymeimei02

^cute cat in the box  
A few more pics of Mochi
Already claiming my bed 




All tuckered out  I love the black dot on his pink nose.


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> I am so happy today! I adopted a perfect buddy for me and my Stitch  he's 9 months old and super sweet. Please meet Mochi
> His adoption pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day home



Awwww! Congratz and I wish Mochi a happy time with a great soon to be buddy and a loving Mommy!!!



jen_sparro said:


> Alfie's beloved ASOS box was jusssstttt right! (Unfortunately our cleaner threw it out last week, needless to say he has been devastated ). Some pics of him with his box in happier times



Oh no! You MUST get him a new box! Asap! At the Moment Bert is sitting on his empty and already torn Mc Donals bag... We just can't throw it away, he so loves it...



mymeimei02 said:


> A few more pics of Mochi
> Already claiming my bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tuckered out  I love the black dot on his pink nose.



awww, so cute!


----------



## stacmck

Are Stitch and Mochi getting along?


----------



## mymeimei02

^They're hissing and growling at each other but keeping their distance for now. I separated Mochi in a room yesterday. But I am letting him explore the rest of the place today. Mochi is very curious and vocal. Stitch is tolerating him ok.


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> ^They're hissing and growling at each other but keeping their distance for now. I separated Mochi in a room yesterday. But I am letting him explore the rest of the place today. Mochi is very curious and vocal. Stitch is tolerating him ok.



I bet in one week they will just get along fine! Áurea was a real b***ch when the boys moved in, too and now they are best friends. 
Mochi really is sweet with his paw and that sopt on the nose!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

this Áurea today... hanging out in her bag. She loves to be carried around in it


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck said:


> Haven't posted a picture of Middy in a while




Handsome fellow.


----------



## noonoo07

Omg this is the best thread ever!  Here are my cats


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Omg this is the best thread ever! Here are my cats


 
Love that sink pic!!! He or she riminds me of Lucky, our first cat. Sadly he passed away ways too soon.


----------



## Dancechika24

stacmck said:


> And I just started following Lola!



Hehe...thanks!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe cute furbabies everyone 
Another pic of my Mochi. He's super cute, vocal and curious. He's constantly "talking" to me.  




Finally after a day full of hissing and growling at each other Stitch and Mochi says "hi" to each other.


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe cute furbabies everyone
> Another pic of my Mochi. He's super cute, vocal and curious. He's constantly "talking" to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after a day full of hissing and growling at each other Stitch and Mochi says "hi" to each other.



He really got a curious look on his face!

Hope they will be besties soon! There is nothing better than a pile of cats cuddling


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Omg this is the best thread ever!  Here are my cats




Both are gorgeous!


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:


> Love that sink pic!!! He or she riminds me of Lucky, our first cat. Sadly he passed away ways too soon.



Thanks! **His** name is Max, he is an adopted cat from the Humane Society. We love him dearly. He is about 7 yrs old.  We got him when he was 4 mths. I hope he brings you great memories!  . He's very photogenic! That paw is hilarious!!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:


> Both are gorgeous!



Thanks so much! They are my life those crazy cats! (after my kiddos of course!)


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:


> I bet in one week they will just get along fine! Áurea was a real b***ch when the boys moved in, too and now they are best friends.
> Mochi really is sweet with his paw and that sopt on the nose!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> this Áurea today... hanging out in her bag. She loves to be carried around in it



Omg this picture is too cute!  Love it!!


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:


> I have been down with the flue or something the whole week and that is what it looks like, when I am asleep
> 
> The Fiance took the Pic with the IPhone when it was his bedtime and I was already asleep.
> 
> My legs are somewhere besides the kittes and that pink and white dots blanket is the special kittes bedspread



Wow I love these cats! Beautiful!!


----------



## poopsie

noonoo07 said:


> Thanks! **His** name is Max, he is an adopted cat from the Humane Society. We love him dearly. He is about 7 yrs old.  We got him when he was 4 mths. I hope he brings you great memories!  . He's very photogenic! That paw is hilarious!!





Love him! Thank you so much for adopting a cat in need! You are an angel


----------



## noonoo07

Awww, I LOVE your signature!  My intention was to save a cat, and when we got him he was so sick, dehydrated, had a virus, needed an IV, it was crazy. I went thru heck with him as a kitten, but I never gave up and kept taking him to the vet, no matter the cost, till he got better. Now he's as healthy as a horse (neutered of course) but you know what?  He broke a tooth this Sunday and I snapped a shot of it.  He kept messing w/ it with his paw until it came off!  Crazy cat!  I kept the tooth.  He's very territorial, always getting into fierce battles w/ other cats. My two cats are outside cats. Sorry for the long story! Here is a pic!  He looks hilarious!  Didnt seem to be in pain as he ate his food fine and proceded to groom himself all day long. 

(response to poopsie2)


----------



## bnjj

noonoo07 said:


> Awww, I LOVE your signature! My intention was to save a cat, and when we got him he was so sick, dehydrated, had a virus, needed an IV, it was crazy. I went thru heck with him as a kitten, but I never gave up and kept taking him to the vet, no matter the cost, till he got better. Now he's as healthy as a horse (neutered of course) but you know what? He broke a tooth this Sunday and I snapped a shot of it. He kept messing w/ it with his paw until it came off! Crazy cat! I kept the tooth. He's very territorial, always getting into fierce battles w/ other cats. My two cats are outside cats. Sorry for the long story! Here is a pic! He looks hilarious! Didnt seem to be in pain as he ate his food fine and proceded to groom himself all day long.
> 
> (response to poopsie2)


 
OMG that picture is hilarious.  I've never had a cat break a tooth.  Wonder if they need to go to the vet for that.

Mochi is adorable.

I took a video of Sydney playing tonight - he's 13 but still has a lot of kitten in him - and I'll post it once I have uploaded it somewhere.


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Thanks! **His** name is Max, he is an adopted cat from the Humane Society. We love him dearly. He is about 7 yrs old. We got him when he was 4 mths. I hope he brings you great memories! . He's very photogenic! That paw is hilarious!!


 
awww! How great he is a he and that he is adopted! Just like our boy Lucky. And sure Max brings sweet memories. Cuddle him and post now and in a while a pic for me


----------



## Dancechika24

Sleepy Lola -


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Awww, I LOVE your signature!  My intention was to save a cat, and when we got him he was so sick, dehydrated, had a virus, needed an IV, it was crazy. I went thru heck with him as a kitten, but I never gave up and kept taking him to the vet, no matter the cost, till he got better. Now he's as healthy as a horse (neutered of course) but you know what?  He broke a tooth this Sunday and I snapped a shot of it.  He kept messing w/ it with his paw until it came off!  Crazy cat!  I kept the tooth.  He's very territorial, always getting into fierce battles w/ other cats. My two cats are outside cats. Sorry for the long story! Here is a pic!  He looks hilarious!  Didnt seem to be in pain as he ate his food fine and proceded to groom himself all day long.
> 
> (response to poopsie2)




Whoa, that's a huge tooth!


----------



## Sweetpea83

That pic of Lola is darling!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Whoa, that's a huge tooth!



Here's the tooth!  Is it big??


----------



## Dancechika24

noonoo07 said:


> Here's the tooth!  Is it big??



OMGosh...wow..how did he do that?


----------



## noonoo07

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> OMGosh...wow..how did he do that?



I dont know!  He was fine this past Saturday and then Sunday morning I heard him fighting w another cat (which is normal for him) and when he came to the back door his right bottom tooth was hanging!  So I dont know what in the world happened. I found it in his cat bed. He is fine, I have been watching him to make sure no infection occurs. He is eating and bathing so lets see what happens.


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> That pic of Lola is darling!



Thanks! I love catching her in funny poses!


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Awww, I LOVE your signature!  My intention was to save a cat, and when we got him he was so sick, dehydrated, had a virus, needed an IV, it was crazy. I went thru heck with him as a kitten, but I never gave up and kept taking him to the vet, no matter the cost, till he got better. Now he's as healthy as a horse (neutered of course) but you know what?  He broke a tooth this Sunday and I snapped a shot of it.  He kept messing w/ it with his paw until it came off!  Crazy cat!  I kept the tooth.  He's very territorial, always getting into fierce battles w/ other cats. My two cats are outside cats. Sorry for the long story! Here is a pic!  He looks hilarious!  Didnt seem to be in pain as he ate his food fine and proceded to groom himself all day long.
> 
> (response to poopsie2)



That's Max, too!? Oh no!
But hey, Bert is missing a part of his tooth, too.
He seemed fine, too but we took him to the vet and the vet did the dental work so that there wont be further touble.
But still such a cutie with one tooth


----------



## noonoo07

Here is a pic of Max right now!  He looks better with no tooth hanging and his eyes open!  Silly Cat 

(a snapshot for its_a_keeper)


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Here is a pic of Max right now!  He looks better with no tooth hanging and his eyes open!  Silly Cat
> 
> (a snapshot for its_a_keeper)



He is sooooo handsome 
Thanky


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:


> He is sooooo handsome
> Thanky



I think he is too!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> I bet in one week they will just get along fine! Áurea was a real b***ch when the boys moved in, too and now they are best friends.
> Mochi really is sweet with his paw and that sopt on the nose!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> this Áurea today... hanging out in her bag. She loves to be carried around in it



OMG..this is so adorable!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi  he's adjusting quite well 





Of course Stitch had to be in the picture too


----------



## its_a_keeper

juneping said:


> OMG..this is so adorable!!


 
Thanks June.
She really loves that speciall bag, so it is "hers" now


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi  he's adjusting quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Stitch had to be in the picture too


 
I like them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mochi is a cutie pie!


----------



## donnaoh

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi  he's adjusting quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Stitch had to be in the picture too


Mochi has a beautiful face!


----------



## donnaoh

noonoo07 said:


> Awww, I LOVE your signature!  My intention was to save a cat, and when we got him he was so sick, dehydrated, had a virus, needed an IV, it was crazy. I went thru heck with him as a kitten, but I never gave up and kept taking him to the vet, no matter the cost, till he got better. Now he's as healthy as a horse (neutered of course) but you know what?  He broke a tooth this Sunday and I snapped a shot of it.  He kept messing w/ it with his paw until it came off!  Crazy cat!  I kept the tooth.  He's very territorial, always getting into fierce battles w/ other cats. My two cats are outside cats. Sorry for the long story! Here is a pic!  He looks hilarious!  Didnt seem to be in pain as he ate his food fine and proceded to groom himself all day long.
> 
> (response to poopsie2)


Not funny that he lost his tooth, but funny pic! So glad you captured this! What a character!


----------



## donnaoh

Dancechika24 said:


> Sleepy Lola -


Wayyy too cute! Looks like snoring happens in this pose! My cat snores...so funny!


----------



## noonoo07

donnaoh said:
			
		

> Not funny that he lost his tooth, but funny pic! So glad you captured this! What a character!



Lol!  Im glad you found this funny, so did I!!  Silly cat, he's still doing great


----------



## noonoo07

Here is my other cat Ruby. The sun couldn't have highlighted her anymore perfectly! She likes that barbque pit for some reason.  The tree pic is her in action!


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Here is my other cat Ruby. The sun couldn't have highlighted her anymore perfectly! She likes that barbque pit for some reason



Pretty purrrrrfect lady!


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Pretty purrrrrfect lady!



Did you see her "tree" pic?  I just added it to my previous post


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Did you see her "tree" pic?  I just added it to my previous post



Ohmigod! Her face is beautiful in that pic!

I love cats in tree pics! Love when they can go outside and climb and all that stuff.
Ours can't go out... There is such a big street close and stuff...


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:


> Ohmigod! Her face is beautiful in that pic!
> 
> I love cats in tree pics! Love when they can go outside and climb and all that stuff.
> Ours can't go out... There is such a big street close and stuff...



Tree pics are the best!  I need to capture more of those.  Awww, Im sorry you cant let your cats out. . My cats are outside cats, they only come inside to visit or when its freezing out. Max is a hunter, LOVES bringing me bird gifts, and Ruby plays with grass snakes, bugs, have never seen her kill anything. Let me get on my app to post Max's gifts to me.....


----------



## noonoo07

Thanks Max, I love you too. Lol!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Thanks Max, I love you too. Lol!!!!



Awwww, so cute! Nice gift!

My Mom (and me, when I am at her place or she is on vacation) is taking care of stray cats close to her garden and they often bring gifts!
Always so cute when the come with something proudly to the door!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ruby is really pretty!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Ruby is really pretty!



Thank you!  I think so too!  She's sweet my little girl


----------



## its_a_keeper

I just found these:

Áurea back in the day, when she was a little kitten

















she is just such a girl 

*sorry that the pics are soooo huge*


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:


> i just found these:
> 
> áurea back in the day, when she was a little kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is just such a girl
> 
> *sorry that the pics are soooo huge*



omg i loooooooove these!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper said:


> I just found these:
> 
> Áurea back in the day, when she was a little kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is just such a girl
> 
> *sorry that the pics are soooo huge*




So stinking cute!!


----------



## donnaoh

its_a_keeper said:


> I just found these:
> 
> Áurea back in the day, when she was a little kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is just such a girl
> 
> *sorry that the pics are soooo huge*


I absolutely love these pics!! I especially love the first one...when you posted it first a while back I just squealed!


----------



## mymeimei02

I think Mochi and Stitch are BFF now


----------



## its_a_keeper

*Thanky girls  she really is cute in the bags! And jep, that first pic was my Avatar, too when I started posting on tPF.*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



mymeimei02 said:


> I think Mochi and Stitch are BFF now



ohmigod! Soooo cute! Congratz to the Besties and the Mommy. That was fast.


----------



## oggers86

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> I think Mochi and Stitch are BFF now



Wow that didnt take long, looks like they were meant for each other


----------



## noonoo07

More pics of my babies....


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> I just found these:
> 
> Áurea back in the day, when she was a little kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is just such a girl
> 
> *sorry that the pics are soooo huge*


she's such a bag lady.


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> More pics of my babies....



Max looks soooo handsome and Ruby got a really cute face and I like her white paws at the front



juneping said:


> she's such a bag lady.



She sure is June


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Max looks soooo handsome and Ruby got a really cute face and I like her white paws at the front
> 
> She sure is June



Thanks!


----------



## felice666

Oh my gosh, I think this is my favourite thread on this blog.


----------



## Michele26

mymeimei02 said:


> I think Mochi and Stitch are BFF now



So glad to see them bonding. 

ETA: Thanks ladies for all the great pictures of your babies. Keep them coming!


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi dreaming away in lala land 





Stitch saying I am cute too  Of course you are  Mochi sleeping behind him


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi dreaming away in lala land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch saying I am cute too  Of course you are  Mochi sleeping behind him



Both are so cute! I really love that they are getting so well along 
Would love to join them in lala land for a good evening sleep


----------



## lucywife

Adorable kitties, I love all of them.
That picture of Ruby on the tree is amazing...Wow!
This weekend I'm flying to PA to in-laws to take my Contessa back home. I miss her so much! Can't wait! Husband and myself are traveling non-stop since January, so in-laws took our baby in.


----------



## noonoo07

Im outside w my cats right now and Ruby is destroying my tent! Lol! And Max just "sprayed" it right before my eyes.  That little..........!!!!!!


Thanks Max, once again.....(uuuuuugh!) sorry for the graphic pic :-/


----------



## Michele26

noonoo07 said:


> Im outside w my cats right now and Ruby is destroying my tent! Lol! And Max just "sprayed" it right before my eyes.  That little..........!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Max, once again.....(uuuuuugh!) sorry for the graphic pic :-/



Are they fixed?


----------



## noonoo07

Michele26 said:
			
		

> Are they fixed?



Yes they both are. Why does he do that????


----------



## Sweetpea83

That's weird that he still sprays?


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> That's weird that he still sprays?



Yes! I googled that and it says some cats even after being neutered still spray to "mark their territory", which makes sense. This is why he lost his tooth, trying to defend his home. There is a neighborhood cat who comes over here and Im sure Max is just leaving his scent so that other cat knows this is his territory. Cats are crazy!!!! But yes he sprays all the time. Im determined to get a snapshot of him doing it. He's such a nerd


----------



## Michele26

noonoo07 said:


> Yes! I googled that and it says some cats even after being neutered still spray to "mark their territory", which makes sense. This is why he lost his tooth, trying to defend his home. There is a neighborhood cat who comes over here and Im sure Max is just leaving his scent so that other cat knows this is his territory. Cats are crazy!!!! But yes he sprays all the time. Im determined to get a snapshot of him doing it. He's such a nerd



That's probably what it is he's protecting his territory. An article I also read said it could be a urinary tract infection. Maybe you should schedule a vet appointment and have him checked out. He's a real character.  The only thing I worry about is him getting into a fight and really getting hurt. If both cats aren't up to date on their vaccines and they're fighting with other cats they are in danger of contacting disease.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Here are some pictures of my 3 terrors...

Chloe:









JoJo:





Max:


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Im outside w my cats right now and Ruby is destroying my tent! Lol! And Max just "sprayed" it right before my eyes. That little..........!!!!!!


 
Oh my! Looks like Ruby had much fun. And Max... hmmm... he is a real tomcat! *lol* 

Ours "spray" too, but only in their toilet... got something to do with who the biggest shot around is of them here...

Hope yoru tent is still fine. Going on a trip?


----------



## its_a_keeper

PickyCoachLover said:


> Here are some pictures of my 3 terrors...
> 
> Chloe:
> 
> JoJo:
> 
> Max:


 
So pretty your trio! Love how JoJo is curled up!


----------



## noonoo07

PickyCoachLover said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of my 3 terrors...
> 
> Chloe:
> 
> JoJo:
> 
> Max:


I love these cats!  Gorgeous!!



			
				its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Oh my! Looks like Ruby had much fun. And Max... hmmm... he is a real tomcat! *lol*
> 
> Ours "spray" too, but only in their toilet... got something to do with who the biggest shot around is of them here...
> 
> Hope yoru tent is still fine. Going on a trip?


Lol!  No trip, we just set up a tent in the backyard for the kids ro play in. Max and Ruby already claimed it!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Chloe is stunning! Beautiful ice blue eyes!


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey guys I am new to the forum. It's nice to have other people understand how precious your kitties are. Here is Piper and Tucker. TUCKER is black and white. There birthdays on the 25th


----------



## Bbyjill

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Hey guys I am new to the forum. It's nice to have other people understand how precious your kitties are. Here is Piper and Tucker. TUCKER is black and white. There birthdays on the 25th



Better one of my Tucker


----------



## its_a_keeper

Bbyjill said:


> Hey guys I am new to the forum. It's nice to have other people understand how precious your kitties are. Here is Piper and Tucker. TUCKER is black and white. There birthdays on the 25th





Bbyjill said:


> Better one of my Tucker



Love the now and than pics! Both are really cute!


----------



## noonoo07

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Hey guys I am new to the forum. It's nice to have other people understand how precious your kitties are. Here is Piper and Tucker. TUCKER is black and white. There birthdays on the 25th



Hi there!  I love your kitties!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bbyjill said:


> Better one of my Tucker




So sweet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

PickyCoachLover said:


> Here are some pictures of my 3 terrors...
> 
> Chloe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoJo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max:




You have cute babies!


----------



## Bbyjill

Thanks guys!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE my babies so much its nice to be able to shoe them off somewhere besides fb.  They have seen play by play during there first year.  I love seeing your pictures to!!!  I may be getting another little one. There mother is having more kittens.  His name will be Coach Or her name will be Bella.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bbyjill said:


> Hey guys I am new to the forum. It's nice to have other people understand how precious your kitties are. Here is Piper and Tucker. TUCKER is black and white. There birthdays on the 25th




Such cute pics!


----------



## Bbyjill

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> You have cute babies!



Gorgeous!!!!! WOW.


----------



## missD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob7mTCNoza4

Baozi! Roll Over!


----------



## mymeimei02

^Awesome video of Baozi 
Stitch and Mochi BFFs forever


----------



## noonoo07

missD said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob7mTCNoza4
> 
> Baozi! Roll Over!



I love it!  "roll over!". Soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> ^Awesome video of Baozi
> Stitch and Mochi BFFs forever



 nothing better than real friendsship


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola being a diva today lol -


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola being a diva today lol -



*lol*  she is so fluffy!


----------



## LVBagLady

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola being a diva today lol -


She's beautiful. I love Persians.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola being a diva today lol -




So pretty!


----------



## donnaoh

Bbyjill said:


> Hey guys I am new to the forum. It's nice to have other people understand how precious your kitties are. Here is Piper and Tucker. TUCKER is black and white. There birthdays on the 25th


Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Here mine...Gary being pampered and spoiled!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Luxe_addiction said:


> Here mine...Gary being pampered and spoiled!


 
 so cute! Love when they warm the bed


----------



## LaGeekChic

I am new!! Hi! Me and my DBF bought 2 Bengal kittens last week. Unfortunately we haven't welcomed them home yet because they're only 6 weeks old. And they can't leave their momma until they're 12-14 weeks old, so we need to have a bit more patience.

But... meet our 2 babies!

The first one is our baby boy Kobe. And the other one (pink) is our baby girl Morena. I just can't wait to bring them home with us and see how their print is going to develop and everything!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Luxe_addiction said:


> Here mine...Gary being pampered and spoiled!




What a cutie! Love his name!


----------



## noonoo07

LaGeekChic said:
			
		

> I am new!! Hi! Me and my DBF bought 2 Bengal kittens last week. Unfortunately we haven't welcomed them home yet because they're only 6 weeks old. And they can't leave their momma until they're 12-14 weeks old, so we need to have a bit more patience.
> 
> But... meet our 2 babies!
> 
> The first one is our baby boy Kobe. And the other one (pink) is our baby girl Morena. I just can't wait to bring them home with us and see how their print is going to develop and everything!



Beautiful kitties!  Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

LaGeekChic said:


> I am new!! Hi! Me and my DBF bought 2 Bengal kittens last week. Unfortunately we haven't welcomed them home yet because they're only 6 weeks old. And they can't leave their momma until they're 12-14 weeks old, so we need to have a bit more patience.
> 
> But... meet our 2 babies!
> 
> The first one is our baby boy Kobe. And the other one (pink) is our baby girl Morena. I just can't wait to bring them home with us and see how their print is going to develop and everything!




Gorgeous!


----------



## BleuSaphir

LaGeekChic said:


> I am new!! Hi! Me and my DBF bought 2 Bengal kittens last week. Unfortunately we haven't welcomed them home yet because they're only 6 weeks old. And they can't leave their momma until they're 12-14 weeks old, so we need to have a bit more patience.
> 
> But... meet our 2 babies!
> 
> The first one is our baby boy Kobe. And the other one (pink) is our baby girl Morena. I just can't wait to bring them home with us and see how their print is going to develop and everything!



OMG...they are stunning and cute!!
I love Bengal cats!


----------



## juneping

missD said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob7mTCNoza4
> 
> Baozi! Roll Over!



wow...impressive!!


----------



## juneping

Luxe_addiction said:


> Here mine...Gary being pampered and spoiled!


this is sooo cute!! bed warmer...


----------



## juneping

Bbyjill said:


> Hey guys I am new to the forum. It's nice to have other people understand how precious your kitties are. Here is Piper and Tucker. TUCKER is black and white. There birthdays on the 25th



it's so funny.
the pictures of the two of them...piper was indoors in both of them and tucker was outdoors in both of them....


----------



## Sweetpea83

missD said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob7mTCNoza4
> 
> Baozi! Roll Over!




Adorable!


----------



## its_a_keeper

LaGeekChic said:


> I am new!! Hi! Me and my DBF bought 2 Bengal kittens last week. Unfortunately we haven't welcomed them home yet because they're only 6 weeks old. And they can't leave their momma until they're 12-14 weeks old, so we need to have a bit more patience.
> 
> But... meet our 2 babies!
> 
> The first one is our baby boy Kobe. And the other one (pink) is our baby girl Morena. I just can't wait to bring them home with us and see how their print is going to develop and everything!



How cute! You will have lots of fun with them. Bengals are... Different


----------



## Dancechika24

its_a_keeper said:


> *lol*  she is so fluffy!





LVBagLady said:


> She's beautiful. I love Persians.





Sweetpea83 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks!! 

LVBagLady -- Love your avatar!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a cutie! Love his name!






			
				juneping said:
			
		

> this is sooo cute!! bed warmer...



thanks!
I even record it on my Iphone.
Here is the video...LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLxdN4Yk26g


----------



## Ltks

I love my kitty-babies!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

erm...I redid the video...just had to edit out something...
here is the new link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWPMuLAJ9YU


----------



## LVBagLady

Smitten loves Dooney & Bourke


----------



## Dancechika24

LVBagLady said:


> Smitten loves Dooney & Bourke



OMG.....I LOVE Smitten...sooooo adorable...i love Persians!!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola with my new LV Delightful!!! She loves the box that it came in way more than the bag lol!


----------



## noonoo07

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Lola with my new LV Delightful!!! She loves the box that it came in way more than the bag lol!



Omg ur cat is too precious!  Lvoe her!!!!


----------



## stacmck

I love my new camera


----------



## noonoo07

stacmck said:
			
		

> I love my new camera



I lvoe ur cat!  Lol! Gorgeous.


----------



## mymeimei02

stacmck said:


> I love my new camera


 Wow he is handsome 

I love the expression on Stitch's face  he looks like he got caught  Mochi was grooming him


----------



## stacmck

Aw, glad Stitch and Mochi are getting along now!


----------



## madamefifi

So, so many gorgeous kitties! Our house is so peaceful now with all 10 cars finally getting along, I just cannot imagine life without cats and love coming to this thread to visit with other happy cats and cat- mommies!


----------



## madamefifi

LaGeekChic said:
			
		

> I am new!! Hi! Me and my DBF bought 2 Bengal kittens last week. Unfortunately we haven't welcomed them home yet because they're only 6 weeks old. And they can't leave their momma until they're 12-14 weeks old, so we need to have a bit more patience.
> 
> But... meet our 2 babies!
> 
> The first one is our baby boy Kobe. And the other one (pink) is our baby girl Morena. I just can't wait to bring them home with us and see how their print is going to develop and everything!



Beautiful!! Congratulations on your new babies!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thanks for the nice words June!



Dancechika24 said:


> Lola with my new LV Delightful!!! She loves the box that it came in way more than the bag lol!



*lol* that look on her face!!!



stacmck said:


> I love my new camera



great pic!



mymeimei02 said:


> I love the expression on Stitch's face  he looks like he got caught  Mochi was grooming him



caught in the act!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Yesterday in the upstairs guestroom


----------



## YouAreAlways

This is my little snowbunny. She sleeps in the oddest places, as I am sure most cats do. However she has been found sleeping in a paint tray before!

Here is the first picture of many I am sure I will post.

Snowbunny in my bag of clean clothes


----------



## Bbyjill

YouAreAlways said:
			
		

> This is my little snowbunny. She sleeps in the oddest places, as I am sure most cats do. However she has been found sleeping in a paint tray before!
> 
> Here is the first picture of many I am sure I will post.
> 
> Snowbunny in my bag of clean clothes



Awww how sweet. SNOWBUNNY is a long haired version of my Tucker.


----------



## noonoo07

YouAreAlways said:
			
		

> This is my little snowbunny. She sleeps in the oddest places, as I am sure most cats do. However she has been found sleeping in a paint tray before!
> 
> Here is the first picture of many I am sure I will post.
> 
> Snowbunny in my bag of clean clothes



Super cute!


----------



## noonoo07

This is a "non flattering" pic of Max. Is it me or does his head shape resemble that of a praying mantis? Lol!  Uh-oh, I think he's mad at me for posting this


----------



## Bbyjill

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> This is a "non flattering" pic of Max. Is it me or does his head shape resemble that of a praying mantis? Lol!  Uh-oh, I think he's mad at me for posting this



Tooo funny!! Needed that! He's cute!!


----------



## donnaoh

YouAreAlways said:


> This is my little snowbunny. She sleeps in the oddest places, as I am sure most cats do. However she has been found sleeping in a paint tray before!
> 
> Here is the first picture of many I am sure I will post.
> 
> Snowbunny in my bag of clean clothes


Yes, they like that 'containment' factor don't they! :kiss:..sooo cute!


----------



## donnaoh

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola with my new LV Delightful!!! She loves the box that it came in way more than the bag lol!


That's so funny...my did that when I opened up my Coach box! My kitty loves boxes as does yours...ah...err...boxes containing nice and beautiful items!


----------



## Bbyjill

donnaoh said:
			
		

> That's so funny...my did that when I opened up my Coach box! My kitty loves boxes as does yours...ah...err...boxes containing nice and beautiful items!



Hey are kittys know a good thing when they see it.  MINEI get so excited when I get a new bag.  THEY think I got them a new box!!


----------



## Bbyjill

This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in  railing on the window.


----------



## Dancechika24

Bbyjill said:


> This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in  railing on the window.



OMG..wowza..that's pretty impressive..what a troublemaker lol.


----------



## noonoo07

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in  railing on the window.



O i love these action shots!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bbyjill said:


> This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in  railing on the window.




Bad kitty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> This is a "non flattering" pic of Max. Is it me or does his head shape resemble that of a praying mantis? Lol!  Uh-oh, I think he's mad at me for posting this


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> This is a "non flattering" pic of Max. Is it me or does his head shape resemble that of a praying mantis? Lol!  Uh-oh, I think he's mad at me for posting this



awww, still a handsome boy  but jep, he looks kinda like the mantis *lol*
How is Max getting along with one fang? Still fine?



Bbyjill said:


> This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in  railing on the window.



 yeah, sure a no no! *lol* and what were you doing? Taking pics instead of getting that kittehhh of the cabinet *lol*

Pics like those just show how much one loves his/hers cat!

nice one!


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> awww, still a handsome boy  but jep, he looks kinda like the mantis *lol*
> How is Max getting along with one fang? Still fine?
> 
> yeah, sure a no no! *lol* and what were you doing? Taking pics instead of getting that kittehhh of the cabinet *lol*
> 
> Pics like those just show how much one loves his/hers cat!
> 
> nice one!



Max is doing great!  Like nothing happened! Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Bbyjill

Dancechika24 said:


> OMG..wowza..that's pretty impressive..what a troublemaker lol.


 

He's definatly a troublemaker!!!!  Both of my little ones do stuff like this all the time.  Crack me up all the time!  They have yet to destroy or even hurt anything that would need repairs so they can keep it up.


----------



## YouAreAlways

Well, now you all got my started....


----------



## YouAreAlways

Last ones!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Bbyjill said:


> This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in  railing on the window.



What a little dare devil!!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Bbyjill said:


> Awww how sweet. SNOWBUNNY is a long haired version of my Tucker.



Oh you are so right! They look like siblings. Ill have to find a post of Snowbunny shaved.


----------



## Sweetpea83

YouAreAlways said:


> Well, now you all got my started....




The bunny costume is adorable!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Sweetpea83 said:


> The bunny costume is adorable!



Oh thank you. She wears it for 10 minutes for easter and halloween


----------



## stacmck

Bbyjill said:


> This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in  railing on the window.



This looks like the kitty i had growing up.


----------



## noonoo07

Here is my Max again....... (isnt the first pic hilarious?).


----------



## mymeimei02

Cute kitties everyone 
Stitch giving Mochi a bath


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Here is my Max again....... (isnt the first pic hilarious?).



Chillin', watchin' 'n havin' fun 



mymeimei02 said:


> Cute kitties everyone
> Stitch giving Mochi a bath



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Dancechika24

Aww...i love everyone's new pics!! Such cuties!


----------



## noonoo07

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Cute kitties everyone
> Stitch giving Mochi a bath



I love how the cat is looking at the camera!  So cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

mymeimei02 said:


> Cute kitties everyone
> Stitch giving Mochi a bath



How sweet.


----------



## donnaoh

YouAreAlways said:


> Well, now you all got my started....


 OMG!! So adorable! Thanks for posting pics of your beautiful baby! I just love love love the bunny 'outfit'!


----------



## sgj99

Bbyjill said:


> This is a no no!! Not allowed on top of cabinets much less walk along the ½in railing on the window.


 
i'm not sure any cat really understands the meaning of "this is a no no!"


----------



## oggers86

sgj99 said:
			
		

> i'm not sure any cat really understands the meaning of "this is a no no!"



They dont...im still battling with keeping mine off the kitchen windowsill. Ive pretty much resigned myself to the fact my kitchen sink and drainer will have cat hairs in and just pray nobody turns up unannounced!


----------



## mymeimei02

My Mochi  he loves the camera 





Mochi just being silly


----------



## noonoo07

I love these upside down pics


----------



## madamefifi

Lucinda


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Lucinda



O Jesus Im dying here!  Precious!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Arthur


----------



## madamefifi

Hector on top of the wardrobe getting hair all over my quilts!


----------



## madamefifi

My best boy Laszlo aka Poopie


----------



## madamefifi

Clarence, the FLK (funny looking kitty)


----------



## madamefifi

Ha ha, this is too funny! Dolores is playing a game involving my Prada bauletto and her pink mouse. She loves that bag for some reason.


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Ha ha, this is too funny! Dolores is playing a game involving my Prada bauletto and her pink mouse. She loves that bag for some reason.



Oh Jeez, this is just precious!!


----------



## noonoo07




----------



## susu1978

Here are my babies


----------



## susu1978

That is coco and this one is hachi


----------



## susu1978

Got them a month back,they are 2 months and 2 weeks old now,mama is himalyan and papa persian
Love my babies


----------



## Bbyjill

stacmck said:


> This looks like the kitty i had growing up.



I don't think we ever forget the kitty we grew up with.  I hope it brings back great memories


----------



## Bbyjill

YouAreAlways said:


> Oh you are so right! They look like siblings. Ill have to find a post of Snowbunny shaved.



I  bet she is extremely cute shaved and I bet a lot less hair to clean up.  My mother was over and I picked up Tuck to give him a hug and she said a cloud of fur poofed above my head. I wish his siblings did look like him.  He was the only black and white cat.  There was four boys and a girl.  I got Piper they were buddys and didn't want to separate them.  They all looked identical to her except Tucker.   I look forward to seeing the picture of Snowbunny


----------



## oggers86

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1653301
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda



Almost the spitting image of one of my cats!!! Is she quite petite and does she have a lot of attitude?



madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1653307
> 
> 
> 
> I love ginger kitties, one of mine is also ginger but  long haired and fluffy. There is a ginger fluffy girl up for adoption at  the minute and I would love to have her but alas no more (plus my 2  would have a lot to say about it!!)
> 
> Arthur



I really need my camera back so I can post some of my 2 looking all cute!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

the recent kittheeeee pics!


----------



## LVBagLady

My Smitten.


----------



## madamefifi

oggers86 said:


> Almost the spitting image of one of my cats!!! Is she quite petite and does she have a lot of attitude?


 
Oh, yes. She rules the school!


----------



## noonoo07

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> My Smitten.



Omg I lvoe this cat!!!!


----------



## LVBagLady

noonoo07 said:


> Omg I lvoe this cat!!!!


Thx. Me too. He's almost 12 yrs old. I've had him since he was 6 weeks old.


----------



## noonoo07

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> Thx. Me too. He's almost 12 yrs old. I've had him since he was 6 weeks old.



He is sooooo handsome.  Very photogenic!!!


----------



## LaGeekChic

its_a_keeper said:


> How cute! You will have lots of fun with them. Bengals are... Different



Yeah! That's what I love about Bengals. I never wanted cats that just lay around on your lap. I wanted cats that are playful and active all their lives and bring some life into the house  Will have to go the extra mile to make the house cat-proof though


----------



## oggers86

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Oh, yes. She rules the school!



Lol yep i can relate. When we went to choose my 2 there was a tortie with big attitude..i made the mistake of getting too close then..chomp!!


----------



## oggers86

Here is Elise looking cute!


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi watching Animal Planets Too Cute! Kittens with me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics..


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch and Mochi  I love this one of Mochi he looks like he is smiling


----------



## noonoo07

^^^Sooo cute!  I think I own that same blanket!!!


----------



## wilding

Butler guarding the newbie in the family (Clover).


http://i39.tinypic.com/o5s2so.jpg


----------



## wilding

Fluffy and cuddly and squishy!



LVBagLady said:


> My Smitten.


----------



## poopsie

wilding said:


> Butler guarding the newbie in the family (Clover).
> 
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/o5s2so.jpg





piggy!!!!


----------



## Dancechika24

LVBagLady said:


> My Smitten.



OMG...so adorable!!! I LOVE persians!!


----------



## wilding

poopsie2 said:


> piggy!!!!


 
 the lean mean pooping machine


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola is really cold tonight so shes hiding under the covers!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pic of Lola!


----------



## madamefifi

This is why I can't make the bed: You're not really gonna make me get up, are you?


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> This is why I can't make the bed: You're not really gonna make me get up, are you?



O goodness, no no! Stay resting


----------



## noonoo07

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Lola is really cold tonight so shes hiding under the covers!!



So cute!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> This is why I can't make the bed: You're not really gonna make me get up, are you?




Adorable. Love orange tabbies!


----------



## donnaoh

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola is really cold tonight so shes hiding under the covers!!


Smart place to be Lola!


----------



## donnaoh

madamefifi said:


> Ha ha, this is too funny! Dolores is playing a game involving my Prada bauletto and her pink mouse. She loves that bag for some reason.


A kitty with good taste! And good looks too!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola is really cold tonight so shes hiding under the covers!!





madamefifi said:


> This is why I can't make the bed: You're not really gonna make me get up, are you?



Bed cats


----------



## susu1978

Here is my baby passed out cold


----------



## susu1978

And hiding in my tv rack


----------



## Dancechika24

susu1978 said:


> Here is my baby passed out cold



OMG lol...so cute!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:


> Here is my baby passed out cold



Such a baby!


----------



## susu1978

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Such a baby!



Yes my lovely baby,he loves neck n head massages n passes out after that


----------



## susu1978

His brother likes to sleep with daddy though


----------



## mymeimei02

susu1978 said:


> Yes my lovely baby,he loves neck n head massages n passes out after that


Super cute and his brother too awe
My Mochi so sleepy all sweet and innocence 





But wait this is what he does when I "wake" him up


----------



## noonoo07

^^^^^^Love the second pic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

ohhhh, such lovelies!

Love when they cuddle with "daddy". I always think it is sooooo cute when men hold them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu-your kitties are darling!


----------



## susu1978

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Super cute and his brother too awe
> My Mochi so sleepy all sweet and innocence
> 
> But wait this is what he does when I "wake" him up



Wow,love their yawns


----------



## susu1978

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> susu-your kitties are darling!



Thank u they make me very happy


----------



## susu1978

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> ohhhh, such lovelies!
> 
> Love when they cuddle with "daddy". I always think it is sooooo cute when men hold them!



Yes,love when my dh cuddles to them,we are one happy family then


----------



## YouAreAlways

Oh my WORD SUCH cute pics..Babies!!!! Ahhhh


I have a question, my little snowbunny doesn't have two coloured eyes but one eye has dark rings around it. Does anyone else's baby have that?


----------



## YouAreAlways

Here is bunny with part one of two shavings. She is a hand full so we shave her in two rounds.

Also we didnt see this until we shaved her for the first time..5 years or so after she came into our lives that when she is shaved, and sitting she has what looks like a white little bunny on her side.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Snowbunny is just so cute!
And saved she is even smaller!
And the bunny is fun!

With the eye-thing. No, none of our cats had / has something like that.
Can she see properly? Or you could just ask the vet when the next shots are due.


----------



## YouAreAlways

Aww thank you!

Yes she is very small when she is shaved. 

Yup she can see fine, the vet asked if she always had it or if it was new, she has had it since we got her. So the vet wasn't worried. (She showed up on our back deck 10 years ago like she owned the place and hasn't left since)

Just another thing that makes her unique I guess


----------



## its_a_keeper

Aww, so nice that you kept her and gave her a home she already choose! 

And nice to hear that she can see fine, so maybe those circles give her the extra mysteriouse-ness


----------



## Sweetpea83

YouAreAlways said:


> Oh my WORD SUCH cute pics..Babies!!!! Ahhhh
> 
> 
> I have a question, my little snowbunny doesn't have two coloured eyes but one eye has dark rings around it. Does anyone else's baby have that?




Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## noonoo07

YouAreAlways said:
			
		

> Oh my WORD SUCH cute pics..Babies!!!! Ahhhh
> 
> I have a question, my little snowbunny doesn't have two coloured eyes but one eye has dark rings around it. Does anyone else's baby have that?



Precious looking cat.


----------



## bnjj

Love all the pictures, ladies!

I have been sooo lazy with taking pictures lately.  Maybe this weekend I post new pics.


----------



## kelbell35

I  all the cute kitties!  

Here's a recent picture of my Audrey -


----------



## its_a_keeper

kelbell35 said:


> I  all the cute kitties!
> 
> Here's a recent picture of my Audrey -


----------



## madamefifi

Took this random pic of Clarence with my iPad--I like how he seems to glow, against the dark background.


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Took this random pic of Clarence with my iPad--I like how he seems to glow, against the dark background.



He does glow!  Hes very handsome!


----------



## Esquared72

Here are my handsome boys. Ralphie is the tuxedo kitty and Randy is the black kitty.


----------



## kelbell35

its_a_keeper said:


>



Thanks for the kitty love 




madamefifi said:


> Took this random pic of Clarence with my iPad--I like how he seems to glow, against the dark background.



So handsome! 




eehlers said:


> Here are my handsome boys. Ralphie is the tuxedo kitty and Randy is the black kitty.



Ralphie and Randy are adorable!! Are they related?  I have a black kitty named Mama, who looks similar to Randy with the white patch of fur on her chest


----------



## bnjj

Sydney curled up on the couch beside me.


----------



## Esquared72

kelbell35 said:
			
		

> Ralphie and Randy are adorable!! Are they related?  I have a black kitty named Mama, who looks similar to Randy with the white patch of fur on her chest



They're brothers! They're 4 years old and we named them after the brothers in A Christmas Story because they came to live with us on December 23rd. We also call Randy 'The Vicar' thanks to his little white patch. 

Mama is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kelbell35

^Thank you   That is so funny that you call Randy "The Vicar" - ever since my sisters and I were little, we thought Mama looked like she was wearing a priest's collar, so we have jokingly called her "Father Mama"


----------



## its_a_keeper

Loved all the new Kitteh pics 

This is Áurea looking tiny in the bed!
Today is her 4th Birthday


----------



## stacmck

eehlers said:


> Here are my handsome boys. Ralphie is the tuxedo kitty and Randy is the black kitty.


Ralphie and Randy! Love the names!


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Loved all the new Kitteh pics
> 
> This is Áurea looking tiny in the bed!
> Today is her 4th Birthday



Gorgeous cat!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

***_a_keeper said:


> Loved *** *** new Kitteh pics
> 
> **** is Áurea looking tiny in *** bed!
> Today is *** 4th Birthday




Happy Bday kitty!!


----------



## kelbell35

its_a_keeper said:


> Loved all *** new Kitteh pics
> 
> This is Áurea looking tiny in *** bed!
> Today is her 4th Birthday



Happy birthday ** *** little cutie!


----------



## susu1978

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Loved all the new Kitteh pics
> 
> This is Áurea looking tiny in the bed!
> Today is her 4th Birthday



Happy bthday dear kitty


----------



## lucywife

This is the happiest thread of all. I love all the fur babies.


----------



## madamefifi

Laszlo and his BFF Gozer




Arthur




A rare photo of the camera-shy Tiny Rufus who usually refuses to look at the lens


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Gorgeous cat!!!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Happy Bday kitty!!





kelbell35 said:


> Happy birthday ** *** little cutie!





susu1978 said:


> Happy bthday dear kitty



Thanks a lot for all the BDay wishes!

the princess says Thank you, too







madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1667297
> 
> 
> Laszlo and his BFF Gozer
> 
> View attachment 1667298
> 
> 
> Arthur
> 
> View attachment 1667299
> 
> 
> A rare photo of the camera-shy Tiny Rufus who usually refuses to look at the lens



awww, I love besties and the red ones!


----------



## lucywife

its_a_keeper said:


> Thanks a lot for all the BDay wishes!
> 
> the princess says Thank you, too


OMG! What a beauty.


----------



## Esquared72

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Laszlo and his BFF Gozer
> 
> Arthur
> 
> A rare photo of the camera-shy Tiny Rufus who usually refuses to look at the lens



They are all so cute and precious! And, yay to Rufus for posin' purty for the camera. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bnjj

I love that name - Gozer!


----------



## madamefifi

bnjj said:
			
		

> I love that name - Gozer!



His sister's name is Zuul, of course!


----------



## Michele26

I love seeing all the pictures of your fur babies. 

I have to post some pictures of one of my cats he lost all his whiskers from chemo and he looks so funny. :giggles:


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Our naughty boy likes to hop in the wet shower...and watch out the window for dogs and birds!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute!


----------



## susu1978

Here is my baby coco all cuddled up scared of thunder outside


----------



## Dancechika24

susu1978 said:


> Here is my baby coco all cuddled up scared of thunder outside



Aww...so cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> Here is my baby coco all cuddled up scared of thunder outside




Gorgeous cat!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

This is Calvin, my 25-lb hunka hunka burnin love who died last summer of sudden liver failure. 
More pics coming. TPF and my iPhone aren't playing nicely so I have to shrink them first.

Calvin LOVED to lie on his back, especially in a breeze or near a fan.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

More of Calvin. First one is with his brother Sam who's 13. Second is Calvin and Sheldon. Sheldon is a normal, average ten pound cat. The third is Calvin snuggling my hand (note the size of his paw next to my hand. He was ginormous!) and last is his "yearbook pose" that I took a week before he died. 

Pics of the rest of the Cat Army are coming.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Next set is Sam. He is13 and has been with me almost 12 years. He think he's a girl, and mothers  his brothers. 

Can you tell what Sam does most of the time? Yeah, one guess. I love the middle pic where he was washing Sheldon, and in the last pic they were fighting over a sleeping spot and finally Sam just plopped down on top of Sheldon and they slept that way. Nobody lost that fight, apparently.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

These are Sheldon. He has a thing about grooming my partner's head. He also is normally VERY dignified and secretive about his belly as well as his adorable freckle feet. As you can see, I have no shame in posting both on the Internet. He is SO going to kill me in my sleep tonight for this!!

As you can see, Sheldon gets himself into some cute but funny predicaments!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

And lastly, Toby. I rescued him from a hoarder and it was BAD. He shouldn't have survived, but I've now had him for about 11 years. He's 12. He also has brain and neurological damage from abuse when he was a baby. So he closes one eye in order to see things, and is fairly slow-witted, but he's very pretty and sweet as anything. He also loves to nurse on the stuffed monkey as you will see.


----------



## its_a_keeper

*Amigrrrl: *I love your Kitthies!
How sweet they got such a nice home with you.
Sorry that Calvin passed away too early.
I love Toby, he looks so sweet and Sheldons paws are really amazing!


----------



## SLU2011

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...97577386_1195578632_33723418_1142187582_n.jpg
I cannot seem to take good pictures of him. So I am posting one his breeder sent to me


----------



## robotindisguise

Gorgeous kitties *Aimgrrrl*!! Sorry to hear about Calvin, he looks like he was a character! 

*SLU2011* He's so cute and fluffy!!!


----------



## SLU2011

Thank you he is only five months old s he is going to get much bigger


----------



## susu1978

Gorgeous cats aimgrrl
I cant imagine how hard it must have been for u


----------



## noonoo07

Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> And lastly, Toby. I rescued him from a hoarder and it was BAD. He shouldn't have survived, but I've now had him for about 11 years. He's 12. He also has brain and neurological damage from abuse when he was a baby. So he closes one eye in order to see things, and is fairly slow-witted, but he's very pretty and sweet as anything. He also loves to nurse on the stuffed monkey as you will see.



I love him.


----------



## Dancechika24

Aimgrrrl said:


> This is Calvin, my 25-lb hunka hunka burnin love who died last summer of sudden liver failure.
> More pics coming. TPF and my iPhone aren't playing nicely so I have to shrink them first.
> 
> Calvin LOVED to lie on his back, especially in a breeze or near a fan.





Aimgrrrl said:


> More of Calvin. First one is with his brother Sam who's 13. Second is Calvin and Sheldon. Sheldon is a normal, average ten pound cat. The third is Calvin snuggling my hand (note the size of his paw next to my hand. He was ginormous!) and last is his "yearbook pose" that I took a week before he died.
> 
> Pics of the rest of the Cat Army are coming.





Aimgrrrl said:


> Next set is Sam. He is13 and has been with me almost 12 years. He think he's a girl, and mothers  his brothers.
> 
> Can you tell what Sam does most of the time? Yeah, one guess. I love the middle pic where he was washing Sheldon, and in the last pic they were fighting over a sleeping spot and finally Sam just plopped down on top of Sheldon and they slept that way. Nobody lost that fight, apparently.





Aimgrrrl said:


> These are Sheldon. He has a thing about grooming my partner's head. He also is normally VERY dignified and secretive about his belly as well as his adorable freckle feet. As you can see, I have no shame in posting both on the Internet. He is SO going to kill me in my sleep tonight for this!!
> 
> As you can see, Sheldon gets himself into some cute but funny predicaments!





Aimgrrrl said:


> And lastly, Toby. I rescued him from a hoarder and it was BAD. He shouldn't have survived, but I've now had him for about 11 years. He's 12. He also has brain and neurological damage from abuse when he was a baby. So he closes one eye in order to see things, and is fairly slow-witted, but he's very pretty and sweet as anything. He also loves to nurse on the stuffed monkey as you will see.



Beautiful kitties!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## jeshika

*Aimgrrrl*, what a beautiful family you have! I'm sorry to hear about Calvin. :cry: but Toby is beautiful! It's heartbreaking to hear that he was abused as a kitten but he's super lucky to have you to love him!


----------



## stacmck

I was playing with my new camera today and found the monochromatic setting - I love B&W photos


----------



## mymeimei02

Awesome cats *Aimgrrl*  and cute pics of fur babies 
Here is Stitch and Mochi sleeping together so cute. 




Mochi looking at me as Stitch is play biting his paw 




Close up Mochi he is such a "model" always posing for the camera


----------



## its_a_keeper

stacmck said:


> I was playing with my new camera today and found the monochromatic setting - I love B&W photos



I really like black & White pics, too!



mymeimei02 said:


> Awesome cats *Aimgrrl*  and cute pics of fur babies
> Here is Stitch and Mochi sleeping together so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mochi looking at me as Stitch is play biting his paw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up Mochi he is such a "model" always posing for the camera



awww, the two are so cute together! I really enjoy seeing them toghether.


----------



## its_a_keeper

I just found these pics 

Ernie sleeping - a few days ago





Áurea on her 4th Birthday with one of her pressies





Áurea and Bert sleeping together


----------



## Aimgrrrl

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Amigrrrl: I love your Kitthies!
> How sweet they got such a nice home with you.
> Sorry that Calvin passed away too early.
> I love Toby, he looks so sweet and Sheldons paws are really amazing!



Thank you. They definitely rule the house here.  Toby is a dollface and Sheldon's secret freckle feet are so cute I could bite them!




			
				robotindisguise said:
			
		

> Gorgeous kitties Aimgrrrl!! Sorry to hear about Calvin, he looks like he was a character!
> 
> SLU2011 He's so cute and fluffy!!!



Calvin was the most dog-like cat in the world. He really was a special guy who stole my heart in a way no other has -- though don't get me wrong I love all the others so much!! Calvin and I just had that incredible bond. 




			
				susu1978 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous cats aimgrrl
> I cant imagine how hard it must have been for u



Thank you. They're mostly good boys 




			
				noonoo07 said:
			
		

> I love him.


Me too. He's sweeter than anything and dumber than a brick. But so pretty and so loving. Despite his history he LOVES people once he trusts them, and will cuddle with me instead of another kitty any day of the week. 




			
				Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Beautiful kitties!!


Thank you!




			
				jeshika said:
			
		

> Aimgrrrl, what a beautiful family you have! I'm sorry to hear about Calvin. :cry: but Toby is beautiful! It's heartbreaking to hear that he was abused as a kitten but he's super lucky to have you to love him!



I can't even imagine why someone would hurt him. He's like a sweet, trusting child. 




			
				mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Awesome cats Aimgrrl  and cute pics of fur babies
> Here is Stitch and Mochi sleeping together so cute.
> 
> Mochi looking at me as Stitch is play biting his paw
> 
> Close up Mochi he is such a "model" always posing for the camera



Aw, what cuties! Funny how some will pose for the camera.


----------



## missD




----------



## bnjj

Awww, so many great kitty pics!  Love them all!


----------



## Sweetpea83

missD said:


> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/529162_10151468695690646_575065645_23735175_238313281_n.jpg


----------



## bnjj

My two are being all snuggly.  They looked up when I called them.

ETA - sorry the pic is so big. 

I guess I really should cut the price tag off their bed, eh?


----------



## bnjj

This is a great picture.  Beautiful cats.


----------



## its_a_keeper

bnjj said:


> My two are being all snuggly.  They looked up when I called them.
> 
> ETA - sorry the pic is so big.
> 
> I guess I really should cut the price tag off their bed, eh?



*lol* our cats would have gotten rid of that tag by now! Love the bed. Looks so stylish and the kitteeeeeessssssssssssssss are cute!



bnjj said:


> This is a great picture.  Beautiful cats.



thanks, they look like Ying and Yang in that pic  Just wrong colored...


----------



## donnaoh

Aimgrrrl said:


> Next set is Sam. He is13 and has been with me almost 12 years. He think he's a girl, and mothers  his brothers.
> 
> Can you tell what Sam does most of the time? Yeah, one guess. I love the middle pic where he was washing Sheldon, and in the last pic they were fighting over a sleeping spot and finally Sam just plopped down on top of Sheldon and they slept that way. Nobody lost that fight, apparently.


Cute pics!! thanks for posting!


----------



## donnaoh

Aimgrrrl said:


> This is Calvin, my 25-lb hunka hunka burnin love who died last summer of sudden liver failure.
> More pics coming. TPF and my iPhone aren't playing nicely so I have to shrink them first.
> 
> Calvin LOVED to lie on his back, especially in a breeze or near a fan.


My kitty does that too... lies around on her back just because....sorry to hear of Calvin's passing...such a beautiful cat!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola thought I put out that table for her last night lol (and Delightful in the background)..


----------



## Dancechika24

One more of Lola the troublemaker:


----------



## Sweetpea83

I just wanna hug & squeeze Lola!


----------



## madamefifi

Arthur enjoying the box my Keurig came in today. He's been in there for an hour, just chilling'.


----------



## madamefifi

Oops, now it's Lucinda's turn!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola thought I put out that table for her last night lol (and Delightful in the background)..



Oh I just LOVE lola what a cutie!!!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Lola thought I put out that table for her last night lol (and Delightful in the background)..



I love the mad little Persian face.


----------



## AuntieMame

madamefifi said:


> Arthur enjoying the box my Keurig came in today. He's been in there for an hour, just chilling'.



Oh... a kitty and their boxes! Both so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> Oops, now it's Lucinda's turn!




Cute! Love her name!


----------



## susu1978

Here is one if hachi observing the pigeon


----------



## susu1978

And spooning time for both babies


----------



## Dancechika24

susu1978 said:


> And spooning time for both babies



OMg...how precious!!! Cutie pies!!


----------



## kelbell35

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola thought I put out that table for her last night lol (and Delightful in the background)..





Dancechika24 said:


> One more of Lola the troublemaker:



She's so fluffy!!!! I love it!


----------



## kelbell35

madamefifi said:


> Arthur enjoying the box my Keurig came in today. He's been in there for an hour, just chilling'.





madamefifi said:


> Oops, now it's Lucinda's turn!



Ha!  They're so cute!  And that's so sweet that they're sharing the box lol




susu1978 said:


> Here is one if hachi observing the pigeon





susu1978 said:


> And spooning time for both babies



They are precious!


----------



## susu1978

My coco has a tendency of sucking n licking others balls,is that normal? Both are males.


----------



## prof ash

This is us watching television..... Troy is a riot laying with me like, "what's on tonight?"


----------



## bnjj

susu1978 said:


> My coco has a tendency of sucking n licking others balls,is that normal? Both are males.


 
How old are they and how old were they when they left their mommy?

Often when animals suck on things like that it is because they were taken from their mom too soon.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

susu1978 said:
			
		

> My coco has a tendency of sucking n licking others balls,is that normal? Both are males.



Yes, it's very normal for kittens weaned before 12 weeks and occasionally even if taken later but before mama cat weaned them. They may or may not be sucklers forever. 

One trick is to pick up a soft furry stuffed animal with a small stubby furry tail (like a bunny, which are easy to find this time of year!) and leave it lying face-down in or near their bed. They can use the tail as they would a nipple and nurse on it. One of mine will nurse on stuffed animals, which I find a whole lot less annoying than trying to nurse on my earlobe, armpit, etc. it's cute when they're little and fluffy, but not as cute when they're 10.


----------



## tutushopper

I have two burmese who have the habit of chewing on plastic, especially when they want my attention.  They are totally sweet cats


----------



## susu1978

bnjj said:
			
		

> How old are they and how old were they when they left their mommy?
> 
> Often when animals suck on things like that it is because they were taken from their mom too soon.



Hay,they are now about 3.5 months,i have had them since they were 2 months and 2 weeks.


----------



## susu1978

Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> Yes, it's very normal for kittens weaned before 12 weeks and occasionally even if taken later but before mama cat weaned them. They may or may not be sucklers forever.
> 
> One trick is to pick up a soft furry stuffed animal with a small stubby furry tail (like a bunny, which are easy to find this time of year!) and leave it lying face-down in or near their bed. They can use the tail as they would a nipple and nurse on it. One of mine will nurse on stuffed animals, which I find a whole lot less annoying than trying to nurse on my earlobe, armpit, etc. it's cute when they're little and fluffy, but not as cute when they're 10.



Hay i guess they were taken early about 2 months n 2 weeks. Its just coco who does it to hachi and it makes hachi very uncomfortable,i hav tried the toy thing but it doesnt work. Any other ideas? Will hachi hav any effect because of this


----------



## Aimgrrrl

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Hay i guess they were taken early about 2 months n 2 weeks. Its just coco who does it to hachi and it makes hachi very uncomfortable,i hav tried the toy thing but it doesnt work. Any other ideas? Will hachi hav any effect because of this



It won't hurt him, and as soon as you get them neutered coco won't have anything to suck on and will find something else. If it bothers you, just move him to the thing you DO want him to suck on (toy, blanket, etc) each time you catch him doing it. Don't scold him, just redirect him. 

Neither one of them will come to any harm - its very very common. One of mine was taken too early too, and he sometimes sucks on his own arm, so he has a little spot where he has pulled out the hair. It looks funny but is not harmful. 

He may also grow out of it once he feels totally safe and secure.


----------



## donnaoh

ash14vwb said:


> This is us watching television..... Troy is a riot laying with me like, "what's on tonight?"


AAaahhh...so cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ash14vwb said:


> This is us watching television..... Troy is a riot laying with me like, "what's on tonight?"




Cute picture!


----------



## Lisie

susu1978 said:
			
		

> My coco has a tendency of sucking n licking others balls,is that normal? Both are males.



Cute kitties


----------



## its_a_keeper

ash14vwb said:


> This is us watching television..... Troy is a riot laying with me like, "what's on tonight?"



Love this! He is looking so relexed with a hint of beeing chaught


----------



## mothbeast

here's my napping kitty 

ash14vwb - aw I wish  mine would cuddle like that.


----------



## mymeimei02

^awe cute love the white belly 
Stitch and Mochi sunbathing together 




Mochi looking at me " 'cuse me....ya interrupting ma playtime" as Stitch is grooming him. 




Mochi giving me the snochze pose


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:


> here's my napping kitty
> .



Me likey! Such a kitty napping pose!



mymeimei02 said:


> ^awe cute love the white belly
> Stitch and Mochi sunbathing together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mochi looking at me " 'cuse me....ya interrupting ma playtime" as Stitch is grooming him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mochi giving me the snochze pose



I really love seeing them together! So nice that you gave Mochi a home and Stitch a best buddy!


----------



## Lush Life

Mochi is adorable, and Stich looks like a panther--gorgeous!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola loves to sit on the Internet box lol...


----------



## Sweetpea83

If you go on vaca...can I cat-sit Lola? You'd have to fly her to Texas....


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> If you go on vaca...can I cat-sit Lola? You'd have to fly her to Texas....



Hehehe....sure! She's not a fan of traveling though..she's such a diva ...maybe you can come to NYC? Lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, okay!


----------



## susu1978

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Lola loves to sit on the Internet box lol...



I love lola


----------



## Wilmaerika

Meet Lazy... My little baby!!


----------



## fettfleck

Mia doing what she does most:







And some more. She looks so small though she is already 4.5a.


----------



## Wilmaerika

fettfleck said:
			
		

> Mia doing what she does most:
> 
> And some more. She looks so small though she is already 4.5a.



Awwww what a cutie!! Adorable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

fettfleck said:


> Mia doing what she does most:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more. She looks so small though she is already 4.5a.




What a cute lil face!


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> Mia doing what she does most:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more. She looks so small though she is already 4.5a.



 she is such a cutie!


----------



## fettfleck

Wilmaerika said:


> Awwww what a cutie!! Adorable.





Sweetpea83 said:


> What a cute lil face!



Thank you Wilmaerika and Sweetpea83 - I will pass that to Mia-cat! 



its_a_keeper said:


> she is such a cutie!



Ja, I got her only because of your sweet one Aurea! Loved that pic where she sat in your Speedy! Thought I can do a good thing and adopt one who was looking for a new home instead of getting one from a breeder.  I am very lucky to score that sweet and uncomplicated cat!


----------



## its_a_keeper

fettfleck said:


> Ja, I got her only because of your sweet one Aurea! Loved that pic where she sat in your Speedy! Thought I can do a good thing and adopt one who was looking for a new home instead of getting one from a breeder.  I am very lucky to score that sweet and uncomplicated cat!



Jep, you are lucky! Aurea is having one of her not so sleepy nights at the moment...
But still she is our Princess.

And I think it is so great that you adoppted Mia! It is nice to know that shes got a loving home with you now! Makes me happy


----------



## prof ash

Everyone's kitties are soooo sweet  love the pictures!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Lush Life said:


> Mochi is adorable, and Stich looks like a panther--gorgeous!



Thank you. I know Stitch looks like a mini panther especially when his green eyes pop.

Here is Mochi it's super hot today  he's trying to cool down


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Thank you. I know Stitch looks like a mini panther especially when his green eyes pop.
> 
> Here is Mochi it's super hot today  he's trying to cool down



Would love to plant a kiss on tha belly


----------



## clevercat

One of my beautiful boys, Gerbil....


----------



## donnaoh

Dancechika24 said:


> Lola loves to sit on the Internet box lol...


Probably warm on her little tush! lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

mymeimei02 said:


> Thank you. I know Stitch looks like a mini panther especially when his green eyes pop.
> 
> Here is Mochi it's super hot today  he's trying to cool down



Cute..


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught this one a few weeks ago, they look like they are kissing lol it was SO cute. The black one is Zorro and the gray and white one is Chilly Willy(aka my little chunk or chubchub).





Here's my little chunk by himself





I wish I had a shot of Zorro to share but he's hard to get I swear he has ADD and cant sit still for more than 10 seconds. I'll have to work on it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are both so pretty!


----------



## madamefifi

The pics are a little dark and grainy but I couldn't resist taking some snaps of this sleep pile!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One of my beautiful boys, Gerbil....
> 
> View attachment 1692182







pixiejenna said:


> I caught this one a few weeks ago, they look like they are kissing lol it was SO cute. The black one is Zorro and the gray and white one is Chilly Willy(aka my little chunk or chubchub).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little chunk by himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a shot of Zorro to share but he's hard to get I swear he has ADD and cant sit still for more than 10 seconds. I'll have to work on it.



cute!



madamefifi said:


> The pics are a little dark and grainy but I couldn't resist taking some snaps of this sleep pile!




What a wonderful cat pile!


----------



## sally.m

Such cute photos. I wish my kitties would snuggle together but they are sleep solo. WIll upload some pictures soon


----------



## its_a_keeper

clevercat said:


> One of my beautiful boys, Gerbil....
> 
> View attachment 1692182



He is a Prince Charming with that toung sticking out!



pixiejenna said:


> I caught this one a few weeks ago, they look like they are kissing lol it was SO cute. The black one is Zorro and the gray and white one is Chilly Willy(aka my little chunk or chubchub).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my little chunk by himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a shot of Zorro to share but he's hard to get I swear he has ADD and cant sit still for more than 10 seconds. I'll have to work on it.



Chuck is a sweet boy! Zorro, too of course.



madamefifi said:


> The pics are a little dark and grainy but I couldn't resist taking some snaps of this sleep pile!



awww, love the Kittheeeeee pile!


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> The pics are a little dark and grainy but I couldn't resist taking some snaps of this sleep pile!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy doing her sweet face





And some silly ones! lol





Charlotte has decided she will eat dinner w her sister now lol


----------



## Dancechika24

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy doing her sweet face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some silly ones! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte has decided she will eat dinner w her sister now lol



Aww...Spotsy is such a cutie!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Charlotte has decided she will eat dinner w her sister now lol


 
I  those two! You should post pics more often


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies! Lol my girlies were very silly tonight Charlotte loves to follow Spotsy around and play!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks ladies! Lol my girlies were very silly tonight Charlotte loves to follow Spotsy around and play!


 
Both are so cute together. And how much fun that the piggy is tailing the kittheeeeeeee


----------



## noonoo07

I love all these kitties!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Welcome back, Spotsy!


----------



## noonoo07

Here's my Max being a fatty!  Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

noonoo07 said:


> Here's my Max being a fatty!  Lol




Hehe, cutie!

Please post more pics!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Hehe, cutie!
> 
> Please post more pics!



Omg u dont even want to KNOW what he did on Monday. He brought me another "gift!". Do we have a "gifts from our pets" thread??  Lol!!!


----------



## YouAreAlways

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Omg u dont even want to KNOW what he did on Monday. He brought me another "gift!". Do we have a "gifts from our pets" thread??  Lol!!!



I want to know I want to know. I think that's a great thread idea. If you don't make one I will!


----------



## noonoo07

YouAreAlways said:
			
		

> I want to know I want to know. I think that's a great thread idea. If you don't make one I will!



But I have actual SNAPSHOTS!  Do you think it would be too much for some?  It would be hilarious but you know how some could be offended by the "gifts". Thoughts??


----------



## noonoo07

Here's my hunter Max looking all suave!  Lol! Dont let him fool you!


----------



## susu1978

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> But I have actual SNAPSHOTS!  Do you think it would be too much for some?  It would be hilarious but you know how some could be offended by the "gifts". Thoughts??



Post it please


----------



## susu1978

Here is my spoiled brat with money


----------



## noonoo07

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Post it please



O my gosh&#8230;. I cant! I just posted it and then took it off! I might need a &#8220;gifts from your cat&#8221; thread to post that kinda stuff?  I dont want to ruin this precious Kitty thread!! PM me if you want to see the REAL DEAL.


----------



## noonoo07

O my gosh.....REALLY Max?  If you hadnt ate that "snack" of yours this week you would have more energy right now............fatty!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> Here is my spoiled brat with money




So freaking cute...post more pics!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Max is a naughty boy!


----------



## noonoo07

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Max is a naughty boy!



Yes he is!  He's crazy!


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> Here's my Max being a fatty!  Lol



Love fatty cat 



noonoo07 said:


> Here's my hunter Max looking all suave!  Lol! Dont let him fool you!



But hey... He can be so charming 



susu1978 said:


> Here is my spoiled brat with money



So tiny!



noonoo07 said:


> O my gosh.....REALLY Max?  If you hadnt ate that "snack" of yours this week you would have more energy right now............fatty!!



Awww, he is just strikin a pose for Mommy


----------



## miyale30




----------



## MarneeB

miyale30 said:


>


 

Awwwwww, what a gorgeous little face!


----------



## namie

My three cats - Gimpu (black), Mampu (red point) and Mimpu (white).


----------



## its_a_keeper

miyale30 said:


>



Handsome 



namie said:


> My three cats - Gimpu (black), Mampu (red point) and Mimpu (white).



Three is always best 
Awww, poor babies. Hope Mampo and Mimpu get well soon so they can leave their cage again.


----------



## Dancechika24

namie said:


> My three cats - Gimpu (black), Mampu (red point) and Mimpu (white).



Such cuties!! LOve them!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here are my fur babies  I love Stitches' profile so regal.




After a minute of fighting Stitch and Mochi are BFFs!!!


----------



## donnaoh

miyale30 said:


>


Hello gorgeous!!


----------



## donnaoh

madamefifi said:


> The pics are a little dark and grainy but I couldn't resist taking some snaps of this sleep pile!


Oh what a pretty and loving bunch you have! How fortunate you are!


----------



## bnjj

miyale30 said:


>


 
Oh my, what a beauty!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Here are my fur babies  I love Stitches' profile so regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a minute of fighting Stitch and Mochi are BFFs!!!



love seeing them! And that look on Mochis face!


----------



## Necromancer

miyale30 said:


>



Necro says, "Hi Louis."


----------



## Tigistylist

My Kitty boyfriend. He is my Fuzzy Wuzzy.


----------



## Tigistylist

Mr. Tinker! My Dad gave him to me a year before he died.


----------



## Tigistylist

Corkie


----------



## Tigistylist

Tigi, snicker she has a thing for bags. Hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## noonoo07

Tigistylist said:
			
		

> My Kitty boyfriend. He is my Fuzzy Wuzzy.


Lol!  He looks hilarious!



			
				Tigistylist said:
			
		

> Mr. Tinker! My Dad gave him to me a year before he died.


sooo precious!  What a special cat! (and memory!)



			
				Tigistylist said:
			
		

> Corkie


Cute!!



			
				Tigistylist said:
			
		

> Tigi, snicker she has a thing for bags. Hmmmmmmmm!


Oh thats my kinda cat!!!  Precious.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Tigistylist said:


> My Kitty boyfriend. He is my Fuzzy Wuzzy.





Tigistylist said:


> Mr. Tinker! My Dad gave him to me a year before he died.





Tigistylist said:


> Corkie





Tigistylist said:


> Tigi, snicker she has a thing for bags. Hmmmmmmmm!



Uhhu! Love the furry friends! And Mr. Tinker sure is handsome


----------



## susu1978

Love all your furry babies here is mine passed out cold


----------



## Necromancer

^ How adorable. I so want to smooch that fluffy tummy. What his/her name?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love all the new photos!


----------



## Necromancer

*noonoo07*, here's Spunky Jackson Esquire. Does he remind you a little of your kitty? I was reminded of him when I looked at your wrestling kitty in the other thread.


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> noonoo07, here's Spunky Jackson Esquire. Does he remind you a little of your kitty? I was reminded of him when I looked at your wrestling kitty in the other thread.



Omg I LOVE HIM!!!!!!yes he looks like Ruby, but more manly. He's so handsome!  Thanks for posting this for me!!!


----------



## Necromancer

He's a big boy. I didn't realise your kitty was a girl. Your pic of Ruby wrestling and looking slightly demented reminded me so much of SJ Esq. I soooo love it when cats get that look.


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> He's a big boy. I didn't realise your kitty was a girl. Your pic of Ruby wrestling and looking slightly demented reminded me so much of SJ Esq. I soooo love it when cats get that look.



And she's a really sweet cat!  I think I have posted other pics earlier in this thread of her going bonkers w the poor helpless bear. It was a fierce battle!  Lol!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Hahaha. I am really laughing out loud. I so know what you mean.


----------



## YouAreAlways

miyale30 said:


>



Here is a pic of your love beside my love aside from their nose they are such twins!


----------



## noonoo07

YouAreAlways said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of your love beside my love aside from their nose they are such twins!



Awwwww. So precious!!


----------



## Necromancer

YouAreAlways said:


> Here is a pic of your love beside my love aside from their nose they are such twins!



They're both so cute, and yes, they look like they could be related.


----------



## Necromancer

My baby boy Yeager. He's a big fat heavy bugger, but he loves everyone and is such a cuddle bug.


----------



## Necromancer

Yeager when he was a kitten. I had no idea how big he would eventually get:


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> My baby boy Yeager. He's a big fat heavy bugger, but he loves everyone and is such a cuddle bug.



Awww, he's a fatty like my cat!  Precious!!


----------



## Necromancer

He is,  he's ridiculously big, *noonoo*. He's a couple of inches  taller than Spunky Jackson Esq., and he's a few kilos heavier too, so he's big all round. This is what he turned into:


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> this is what he turned into:



Omg he IS a fatty!  A gorgeous one at that!  Love him too!!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ we call him Fat Bastard sometimes.


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ we call him Fat Bastard sometimes.



Omg!  That made me laugh!!! Lol!!!  How much do u think he weighs in lbs?


----------



## madamefifi

Cosmo is looking out the window and Arthur is striking a dignified pose.

Oops, the white kitty is Clarence.


----------



## Necromancer

Just look at that gut.


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Cosmo is looking out the window and Arthur is striking a dignified pose.


Love love LOVE!!!


----------



## Necromancer

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1701585
> 
> 
> Cosmo is looking out the window and Arthur is striking a dignified pose.



They're both beautiful.


----------



## madamefifi

Necromancer said:
			
		

> He is,  he's ridiculously big, noonoo. He's a couple of inches  taller than Spunky Jackson Esq., and he's a few kilos heavier too, so he's big all round. This is what he turned into:



That's a whole lotta love you got dere!


----------



## madamefifi

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Just look at that gut.



Help, I've fallen and I can't get up! Roflmao!


----------



## Chestnutty

This is my Melvin, the boy I'm fostering 
The second pic I took when I caught him playing on my bed (he's not allowed to be on my bed). He tried to look right at the camera for me to take pictures to avoid troubles .


----------



## madamefifi

Chestnutty said:
			
		

> This is my Melvin, the boy I'm fostering
> The second pic I took when I caught him playing on my bed (he's not allowed to be on my bed). He tried to look right at the camera for me to take pictures to avoid troubles .



Not allowed on the bed, huh? How's that working out for ya? Lol!


----------



## madamefifi

We call this a "couch party"! The two black blobs on the right are Zuul and Gozer.


----------



## YouAreAlways

madamefifi said:


> We call this a "couch party"! The two black blobs on the right are Zuul and Gozer.



I count 4? Maybe 5???


So cute


----------



## madamefifi

Top of sofa, left to right: Lucinda "Chub Chubs", Arthur (orange blob), and Laszlo
Bottom: Dolores, Zuul (black blob on zebra pillow) and Gozer (other black blob).


----------



## Necromancer

Chestnutty said:


> This is my Melvin, the boy I'm fostering
> The second pic I took when I caught him playing on my bed (he's not allowed to be on my bed). He tried to look right at the camera for me to take pictures to avoid troubles .



Haha, look at that face. How could you refuse?



madamefifi said:


> Not allowed on the bed, huh? How's that working out for ya? Lol!



LOL. I know, right? *Chestnutty*, resistance is futile.


----------



## Necromancer

noonoo07 said:


> Omg!  That made me laugh!!! Lol!!!  How much do u think he weighs in lbs?



I don't know, but whatever it is, it's too much. He is really heavy to pick up...like picking up a medium sized dog. He's due for his vaccinations in June (all the critters are), so I'm going to get the vet to help with a diet plan for him. I figured it may be difficult with 4 other cats who are not overweight, so I'll be interested in her professional opinion on how to work that out.


----------



## its_a_keeper

I so loved to see all the Kitte pics in the morning!
Thank you so much for the best start in a long time at work!

*But now I wanna join couch parties, tickle big bellies and pet them all *


----------



## YouAreAlways

Necromancer said:


> I don't know, but whatever it is, it's too much. He is really heavy to pick up...like picking up a medium sized dog. He's due for his vaccinations in June (all the critters are), so I'm going to get the vet to help with a diet plan for him. I figured it may be difficult with 4 other cats who are not overweight, so I'll be interested in her professional opinion on how to work that out.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPHyvWGuf9g


----------



## YouAreAlways

Snowbunny thinks that my up side down lap desk is her bean bag chair.


----------



## its_a_keeper

YouAreAlways said:


> Snowbunny thinks that my up side down lap desk is her bean bag chair.


 
Snowbunny looks so small!


----------



## *MJ*

Here's Ginger turning the table into her lounge spot...bad kitty!






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

I think I may have to cut back on the kitty treats!! 






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## YouAreAlways

its_a_keeper said:


> Snowbunny looks so small!



She is the smallest cat I have had. She is 8 pounds..I dont know if that is good bad or average? 

She is shaved so she does look tiny. 

She does eat well tho, has dry food all the time, gets a cup of wet food a day annd she gets 5-10 pieces of freeze dried chicken through out the day.


----------



## YouAreAlways

*MJ* said:


> Here's Ginger turning the table into her lounge spot...bad kitty!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Its the news paper! Snowbunny loves to lay on paper


----------



## YouAreAlways

Michele26 said:


> These two love one another, and I'm such a proud mommy.



I LOVE that bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Juda said:


> Stevie Ray my Copper eyed White (CEW) Persian and the love of my life
> He is 2 years and 10 months old.
> He is not fat but he has an amazing coat factor



Oh wow. I have NEVER seen a cat that looks like him ever!

What a dear


----------



## Necromancer

YouAreAlways said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPHyvWGuf9g



Haha, yeah, I've seen that before, it's hilarious.
Yep, I have spent way too much time on YouTube watching cat videos.


----------



## its_a_keeper

*MJ* said:


> Here's Ginger turning the table into her lounge spot...bad kitty!
> 
> View attachment 1701850


 
same old, same old with the kitties


----------



## susu1978

Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ How adorable. I so want to smooch that fluffy tummy. What his/her name?



His name us hachi
He doesnt let me get online much


----------



## susu1978

*MJ* said:
			
		

> I think I may have to cut back on the kitty treats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow so cute,u have spoiled this little one


----------



## noonoo07

***FIERCE BATTLES***




O my!  Looks like Mr Puppy here is looking for a challange!




Holy cow!  Mr Puppy has Ruby begging for mercy!!




Whoa! Ruby is redeeming herself!  Look at that evil eye!  Omg this action shot is the best!!  Lol!
Look at her mouth!  Lol!!!!

***FIERCE BATTLES PT 2***





My goodness!  Ruby is NOW challanging Max!  She is such a bully!






Sweet malasis!  Look at that swipe she just took! My goodness she means BUSINESS!  Lol. My cats crack me up!!!!  Looks like she took this one, Max retreated and and the battle ended. 

Tally

Ruby 2
Mr Puppy 0
Max. 0

More to come.........


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:


> His name us hachi
> He doesnt let me get online much



So fluffy!



noonoo07 said:


> ***FIERCE BATTLES***
> 
> View attachment 1702172
> 
> 
> O my!  Looks like Mr Puppy here is looking for a challange!
> 
> View attachment 1702173
> 
> 
> Holy cow!  Mr Puppy has Ruby begging for mercy!!
> 
> View attachment 1702174
> 
> 
> Whoa! Ruby is redeeming herself!  Look at that evil eye!  Omg this action shot is the best!!  Lol!
> Look at her mouth!  Lol!!!!
> 
> ***FIERCE BATTLES PT 2***
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702175
> 
> 
> My goodness!  Ruby is NOW challanging Max!  She is such a bully!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702176
> 
> 
> Sweet malasis!  Look at that swipe she just took! My goodness she means BUSINESS!  Lol. My cats crack me up!!!!  Looks like she took this one, Max retreated and and the battle ended.
> 
> Tally
> 
> Ruby 2
> Mr Puppy 0
> Max. 0
> 
> More to come.........



Miss Ruby is one of a kind  

But hey, she showes who the misses of the house is


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ruby cracks me up!


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> His name us hachi
> He doesnt let me get online much




Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*MJ* said:


> Here's Ginger turning the table into her lounge spot...bad kitty!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





*MJ* said:


> I think I may have to cut back on the kitty treats!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1701856
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Adorable!


----------



## noonoo07

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Here's Ginger turning the table into her lounge spot...bad kitty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






			
				*MJ* said:
			
		

> I think I may have to cut back on the kitty treats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Oh Ginger!  Shes a fluffy fatty!  I love fattys!  So precious


----------



## noonoo07

YouAreAlways said:
			
		

> Snowbunny thinks that my up side down lap desk is her bean bag chair.



I love her little black nose!


----------



## *MJ*

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> ***FIERCE BATTLES***
> 
> O my!  Looks like Mr Puppy here is looking for a challange!
> 
> Holy cow!  Mr Puppy has Ruby begging for mercy!!
> 
> Whoa! Ruby is redeeming herself!  Look at that evil eye!  Omg this action shot is the best!!  Lol!
> Look at her mouth!  Lol!!!!
> 
> ***FIERCE BATTLES PT 2***
> 
> My goodness!  Ruby is NOW challanging Max!  She is such a bully!
> 
> Sweet malasis!  Look at that swipe she just took! My goodness she means BUSINESS!  Lol. My cats crack me up!!!!  Looks like she took this one, Max retreated and and the battle ended.
> 
> Tally
> 
> Ruby 2
> Mr Puppy 0
> Max. 0
> 
> More to come.........



Hehehe!!!! Kitty Wars!! They are both adorable!!


----------



## madamefifi

Speaking of kitty wars....box wars!


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Speaking of kitty wars....box wars!



So cute!!!  Love those cats!!!


----------



## love_addict919

I LOVEEE my baby, her name is chance and i got her in 2nd grade  (im now 21 haha)


----------



## *MJ*

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Speaking of kitty wars....box wars!



So cute!! Love it!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> I LOVEEE my baby, her name is chance and i got her in 2nd grade  (im now 21 haha)



Chance is precious!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## madamefifi

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> I LOVEEE my baby, her name is chance and i got her in 2nd grade  (im now 21 haha)



Oooo a tortoise shell kitty! She's lovely! I have had 2 torties in my life, Fat Kitty (rip) and our newest baby, Lucinda, who just turned one. They have interesting personalities, don't they?


----------



## love_addict919

*MJ* said:


> Chance is precious!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



thank you!!


----------



## love_addict919

madamefifi said:


> Oooo a tortoise shell kitty! She's lovely! I have had 2 torties in my life, Fat Kitty (rip) and our newest baby, Lucinda, who just turned one. They have interesting personalities, don't they?



thank you! yes, they have VERY interesting personalities. I swear Chance thinks shes a dog half the time, seriously! I got very lucky with her because she has such a cuddly personality also


----------



## Necromancer

*MJ* said:


> I think I may have to cut back on the kitty treats!!



Fab pic, I love it. 
I've got a ginger cat with a big fat gut (pics upthread) and I'm going to put him on a diet next month. He may end up eating the other cats...though looking at him now, it looks like he already has.


----------



## Necromancer

noonoo07 said:


> ***FIERCE BATTLES***



hahahahaha. Love the pics.


----------



## Necromancer

susu1978 said:


> His name us hachi
> He doesnt let me get online much



LOL. Hachi, get off mum's laptop and get on her lap instead.


----------



## Necromancer

madamefifi said:


> Speaking of kitty wars....box wars!



Haha. We have a lot of box wars and bag wars here.


----------



## *MJ*

Necromancer said:


> Fab pic, I love it.
> I've got a ginger cat with a big fat gut (pics upthread) and I'm going to put him on a diet next month. He may end up eating the other cats...though looking at him now, it looks like he already has.


 
I just went back and looked...Yeager I presume? What a tubby boy!!! He's adorable!! I just wanna eat him up!!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Yep, Yeager, that's him...aka Fat Bastard.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Spotsy today lounging by mommy lol


----------



## noonoo07

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> Here's Spotsy today lounging by mommy lol
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/img0311ym.jpg/



Oh lord. Spotsy is precious!


----------



## Chestnutty

madamefifi said:


> Not allowed on the bed, huh? How's that working out for ya? Lol!


I can tell you that it doesn't work out at all .


----------



## love_addict919

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spotsy today lounging by mommy lol



HOW CUTE!!!

this is quickly becoming my favorite thread...


----------



## Necromancer

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spotsy today lounging by mommy lol



Well hello there, Spotsy, you cutie.


----------



## *MJ*

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> Here's Spotsy today lounging by mommy lol
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/img0311ym.jpg/



Spotsy looks comfy!! And too cute!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *MJ*

Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ Yep, Yeager, that's him...aka Fat Bastard.



Lol!!!! He's not fat, he's just big boned!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Necromancer

^ hehe


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies!


----------



## *MJ*

Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ hehe



How'd you know I was channeling Cartman?? Lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## YouAreAlways

This is bunny this morning, SOO unimpressed that I accidentally locked her out of her room lastnight..


----------



## susu1978

Necromancer said:


> LOL. Hachi, get off mum's laptop and get on her lap instead.


 
he is a very jealous boy wants total attention, smart too


----------



## Sweetpea83

YouAreAlways said:


> This is bunny this morning, SOO unimpressed that I accidentally locked her out of her room lastnight..




How cute..


----------



## susu1978

Hachi being cute,was very naughty today


----------



## IsaParis

This is my cat Clarisse she is 12 yrs old 
Another spoiled cat!


----------



## noonoo07

IsaParis said:
			
		

> This is my cat Clarisse she is 12 yrs old
> Another spoiled cat!



Oooh how precious!!!  Love her name!!


----------



## IsaParis

noonoo07 said:


> Oooh how precious!!!  Love her name!!



Thanks *Noonoo07*, don't let her fool you, sometimes I really think she is the boss in the house!
I love this thread


----------



## Necromancer

Hachi and Clarisse are gorgeous.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's Spotsy today lounging by mommy lol
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/img0311ym.jpg/


 
Hope she had a great day with you and Charlotte!



IsaParis said:


> This is my cat Clarisse she is 12 yrs old
> Another spoiled cat!


 
Such a beauty!


----------



## susu1978

IsaParis said:
			
		

> This is my cat Clarisse she is 12 yrs old
> Another spoiled cat!



Love that face


----------



## Lady Stardust

This was Spotsy waking up last night from sleepy time lol 





And giving mommy a kiss today lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> This was Spotsy waking up last night from sleepy time lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And giving mommy a kiss today lol



 Spotsy


----------



## Necromancer

Aww, what lovely pics, *Lady Stardust*.


----------



## sally.m

madamefifi said:


> Oooo a tortoise shell kitty! She's lovely! I have had 2 torties in my life, Fat Kitty (rip) and our newest baby, Lucinda, who just turned one. They have interesting personalities, don't they?


 
Do you think torties are stroppy? Mine were and i always used to think they were angry because they didnt know what colour to be, Ginger, black, white......


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi and Stitch bird watching together


----------



## Necromancer

^ cute pic


----------



## Necromancer

This is Mia:


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love the new Kitte pics 

Shoots from the weekend:

Ernie





Bert





Áurea


----------



## susu1978

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Love the new Kitte pics
> 
> Shoots from the weekend:
> 
> Ernie
> 
> Bert
> 
> Áurea



Love your babies esp aurea


----------



## susu1978

Here is my baby sleepy


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the new Kitte pics
> 
> Shoots from the weekend:
> 
> Ernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Áurea




You have very cool cat accessories!


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:


> Love your babies esp aurea


 
thanks



susu1978 said:


> Here is my baby sleepy


 
awww, so adoreable when they are sleepy.



Sweetpea83 said:


> You have very cool cat accessories!


 
Thank you. They love most of them and we rotate them downstairs/upstairs/hiding in the cabinet. What they don't use anymore or dislike from the start we donate.


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:


> This is Mia:



Mia is PRECIOUS!  Love this pic


----------



## LuvManoloB

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the new Kitte pics
> 
> Shoots from the weekend:
> 
> Ernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Áurea



Totally want the cat bed in the pic with Bert! Where did you get it?


----------



## Necromancer

noonoo07 said:


> Mia is PRECIOUS!  Love this pic



Thanks, *noonoo*.


----------



## its_a_keeper

LuvManoloB said:


> Totally want the cat bed in the pic with Bert! Where did you get it?


 
I got it from "Zooplus" (European online shop for petstuff), it is called "Retro Pet Nest".
I bought it like a year ago and not sure they still offer it.
But I think you could check via google if it is somewhere near your place available.


----------



## susu1978

My babies want my shoes


----------



## Necromancer

^ ha, how cute are they?


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> My babies want my shoes




Adorable!


----------



## prof ash

Omg I love everyone's pictures... Here are some new ones of Troy. I don't know how or why he fell asleep like this.


----------



## prof ash

He gave up waiting for me to get off the computer... And fell asleep on the printer.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Troy's a contented looking cat. I love him.


----------



## noonoo07

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Omg I love everyone's pictures... Here are some new ones of Troy. I don't know how or why he fell asleep like this.



Oh Troy!  Your precious!!!!!!!


----------



## robotindisguise

ash14vwb said:


> He gave up waiting for me to get off the computer... And fell asleep on the printer.


 
haha too cute!


----------



## susu1978

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> He gave up waiting for me to get off the computer... And fell asleep on the printer.



Too cute,love him mucchhhhiiii


----------



## Sweetpea83

Troy is precious!


----------



## prof ash

Thanks for the replies  he is the love of my life, lol


----------



## rrachel

my baby loves. one of which (the persian) peed on my LV today =x






















^^ she's not so happy after a bath


----------



## its_a_keeper

rrachel said:


> my baby loves. one of which (the persian) peed on my LV today =x
> 
> ^^ she's not so happy after a bath


 
pretty kitteesssss!

Poor Baby, bathing s***s. 
Hope the bag is still useable.


----------



## Dancechika24

rrachel said:


> my baby loves. one of which (the persian) peed on my LV today =x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ she's not so happy after a bath



Aww..such both are such cuties! Love the persian...sooo adorable..looks like my my lola!


----------



## Lady Stardust

rrachel said:
			
		

> my baby loves. one of which (the persian) peed on my LV today =x
> 
> ^^ she's not so happy after a bath



Kitties love bags! Lol whenever I see Spotsy acting weird it's usually because she's trying to chew on or bat around my Balenciaga tassels without me noticing lol little booger 

Here she is helping me with my final papers last night


----------



## rrachel

Lady Stardust said:


> Kitties love bags! Lol whenever I see Spotsy acting weird it's usually because she's trying to chew on or bat around my Balenciaga tassels without me noticing lol little booger
> 
> Here she is helping me with my final papers last night
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1716477



aww so cute!! my kitties like helping me with my homework as well


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola snoozing away this morning..


----------



## stacmck

Middy disapproves of my computer usage


----------



## noonoo07

stacmck said:


> Middy disapproves of my computer usage



What an AMAZING picture.  Gorgeous Cat!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothbeast

ash14vwb said:


> He gave up waiting for me to get off the computer... And fell asleep on the printer.


Aw such a sweet looking kitty. 



rrachel said:


> my baby loves. one of which (the persian) peed on my LV today =x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ she's not so happy after a bath


Eek. They are both so adorable. I hope your bag can be saved.


----------



## mothbeast

Lady Stardust said:


> Kitties love bags! Lol whenever I see Spotsy acting weird it's usually because she's trying to chew on or bat around my Balenciaga tassels without me noticing lol little booger
> 
> Here she is helping me with my final papers last night
> 
> View attachment 1716477


She's so cute! LOL I love it when they help.



Dancechika24 said:


> Lola snoozing away this morning..


aw the fluff!



stacmck said:


> Middy disapproves of my computer usage


great picture of Middy! Mine just shut the laptop on me.


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch grooming Mochi and Mochi giving me "yeah, I know..." look 





Mochi sleeps in the weirdest positions


----------



## prof ash

Everyone's cats are soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## madamefifi

So many beautiful kitties!, 





Lucinda




Laszlo in foreground with Clarence lurking

Dolores


----------



## madamefifi

My Chanel kitty Gozer (vet bills equal to one Chanel bag)


----------



## Necromancer

^ I love all of your kitty pics, *madamefifi*.


----------



## Necromancer

A few pics of my Yeager, taken about 5 minutes ago. He was named after pilot Chuck Yeager who broke the sound barrier. His nickname is Yeagi Bear, coz he's huge.


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> A few pics of my Yeager, taken about 5 minutes ago. He was named after pilot Chuck Yeager who broke the sound barrier. His nickname is Yeagi Bear, coz he's huge.



Necro. Yeager is gorgeous!!!


----------



## noonoo07

madamefifi said:
			
		

> So many beautiful kitties!,
> 
> Lucinda
> 
> Laszlo in foreground with Clarence lurking
> 
> Dolores



I love Dolores's little black nose. Ur kitties are PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Necromancer

noonoo07 said:


> Necro. Yeager is gorgeous!!!



Oh, thanks for saying that, *noonoo*. He's an adorable loving boy.
How's Ruby? I know you've got another kitty,  but the name escapes me right this second.


----------



## noonoo07

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks for saying that, noonoo. He's an adorable loving boy.
> How's Ruby? I know you've got another kitty,  but the name escapes me right this second.



Shes great!  Max is good too!  I need to post some pics. I love Yeager. He looks like hes an awesome blanket!  Keeps you warm!  Lol!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the newest pics!


----------



## nooch

This thread is like mana from heaven.


----------



## alessia70

Meet Kit, the scottish fold cat, she's almost 3 yo now, we bottle fed her from when she was only 1 week old (her mother unfortunately passed away after giving birth)


----------



## juneping

rrachel said:


> my baby loves. one of which (the persian) peed on my LV today =x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ she's not so happy after a bath



did she pee on your LV after the bath??...was she pissed off by something??


----------



## juneping

alessia70 said:


> Meet Kit, the scottish fold cat, she's almost 3 yo now, we bottle fed her from when she was only 1 week old (her mother unfortunately passed away after giving birth)




so adorable....


----------



## rrachel

juneping said:


> did she pee on your LV after the bath??...was she pissed off by something??



No she just went into her first heat =x Her vet appointment to remove her lady bits is for Tuesday!


----------



## robotindisguise

alessia70 said:


> Meet Kit, the scottish fold cat, she's almost 3 yo now, we bottle fed her from when she was only 1 week old (her mother unfortunately passed away after giving birth)




aww cute. I love scottish fold's, chubby little faces. They seem to have so much personality and expression


----------



## alessia70

Thanks juneping and robotindisguise!

here's a pic of her when she was only 1 week old, bottle feeding her:











and teaching her how to use cat litter! she was a quick learner


----------



## Sweetpea83

^

She was a precious lil kitten, too!


----------



## its_a_keeper

alessia70 said:
			
		

> Thanks juneping and robotindisguise!
> 
> here's a pic of her when she was only 1 week old, bottle feeding her:
> 
> and teaching her how to use cat litter! she was a quick learner



Ohmigid! Such a tiny Baby. Great that you guys took care of her.


----------



## ColdSteel

alessia70 said:


> Meet Kit, the scottish fold cat, she's almost 3 yo now, we bottle fed her from when she was only 1 week old (her mother unfortunately passed away after giving birth)




AWWWW! 

Shh... do you hear that? That's the sound of my heart breaking. Kit is so so so adorable! There's something about that scottish fold face. Kit is on my official youtube playlist of cats...

i'm not crazy. I swear.

Meet Spooky. She came to live with us after we rescued her from under the building where my mom worked. She was a pretty wild cat but while we were taking care of her after her spay, she suddenly got all cuddly and nice. And cuddly and nice she's been since... most of the time. She will be about four this fall, is some kind of heart-melting muttcat, and feels like ermine.









Spooky is queen of the butts.





don't tell mama we shared a brewski on Cinco.





Destroyer of toys... (she will tear out any feathers of any toy right away)





Taker of things that are not hers... see also: Christian Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlato (she wanted to clean them for me... it was cute), my D&G Medicine Man watch (helpfully left on the stairs), pens, other cats' toys, a bag of cat treats (which she opened all by her lonesome on her first christmas and helped herself to... we came home to a sick looking kitty surrounded by foil and crumbs), and... my heart 





Look at this little cutie pie!


----------



## Lisie

ColdSteel said:


> AWWWW!
> 
> Shh... do you hear that? That's the sound of my heart breaking. Kit is so so so adorable! There's something about that scottish fold face. Kit is on my official youtube playlist of cats...
> 
> i'm not crazy. I swear.
> 
> Meet Spooky. She came to live with us after we rescued her from under the building where my mom worked. She was a pretty wild cat but while we were taking care of her after her spay, she suddenly got all cuddly and nice. And cuddly and nice she's been since... most of the time. She will be about four this fall, is some kind of heart-melting muttcat, and feels like ermine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky is queen of the butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell mama we shared a brewski on Cinco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer of toys... (she will tear out any feathers of any toy right away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taker of things that are not hers... see also: Christian Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlato (she wanted to clean them for me... it was cute), my D&G Medicine Man watch (helpfully left on the stairs), pens, other cats' toys, a bag of cat treats (which she opened all by her lonesome on her first christmas and helped herself to... we came home to a sick looking kitty surrounded by foil and crumbs), and... my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this little cutie pie!



love the pics so cute, reminds me of my late Bianca, she crazy stuff too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spooky is a cutie!


----------



## mymeimei02

Spooky is super cute I love black cats she reminds me of my Stitch who is also all black with green eyes.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ColdSteel said:


> AWWWW!
> 
> Shh... do you hear that? That's the sound of my heart breaking. Kit is so so so adorable! There's something about that scottish fold face. Kit is on my official youtube playlist of cats...
> 
> i'm not crazy. I swear.
> 
> Meet Spooky. She came to live with us after we rescued her from under the building where my mom worked. She was a pretty wild cat but while we were taking care of her after her spay, she suddenly got all cuddly and nice. And cuddly and nice she's been since... most of the time. She will be about four this fall, is some kind of heart-melting muttcat, and feels like ermine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky is queen of the butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell mama we shared a brewski on Cinco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer of toys... (she will tear out any feathers of any toy right away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taker of things that are not hers... see also: Christian Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlato (she wanted to clean them for me... it was cute), my D&G Medicine Man watch (helpfully left on the stairs), pens, other cats' toys, a bag of cat treats (which she opened all by her lonesome on her first christmas and helped herself to... we came home to a sick looking kitty surrounded by foil and crumbs), and... my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this little cutie pie!



 specially the way you wrote everything! Spooky is so pretty!


----------



## Pussycat1

My sleeping boys. Bruce on the left and Jake on the right &#10084; x


----------



## Pussycat1

Willow, Ebony and The Bear &#10084; x


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

My baby is called Pepper she's 3 years and she is so sweet but oh boy! So naughty as well.


----------



## alessia70

ColdSteel said:


> AWWWW!
> 
> Shh... do you hear that? That's the sound of my heart breaking. Kit is so so so adorable! There's something about that scottish fold face. Kit is on my official youtube playlist of cats...
> 
> i'm not crazy. I swear.
> 
> Meet Spooky. She came to live with us after we rescued her from under the building where my mom worked. She was a pretty wild cat but while we were taking care of her after her spay, she suddenly got all cuddly and nice. And cuddly and nice she's been since... most of the time. She will be about four this fall, is some kind of heart-melting muttcat, and feels like ermine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky is queen of the butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell mama we shared a brewski on Cinco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroyer of toys... (she will tear out any feathers of any toy right away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taker of things that are not hers... see also: Christian Louboutin Matastrasse Velvet Orlato (she wanted to clean them for me... it was cute), my D&G Medicine Man watch (helpfully left on the stairs), pens, other cats' toys, a bag of cat treats (which she opened all by her lonesome on her first christmas and helped herself to... we came home to a sick looking kitty surrounded by foil and crumbs), and... my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this little cutie pie!



awww Spooky is sooo cute! my cat doesnt like sitting on me, she just sits next to me haha.


----------



## donnaoh

ash14vwb said:


> He gave up waiting for me to get off the computer... And fell asleep on the printer.


Soooo warm on the printer!!!


----------



## donnaoh

I come back to this thread again and again because I just love seeing everyones oh so cute cat pics! Love them all!!


----------



## ColdSteel

I just presold Marc Jacobs mouse slippers. We will see how Spooky reacts when I take them home.


----------



## Lisie

alessia70 said:


> awww Spooky is sooo cute! my cat doesnt like sitting on me, she just sits next to me haha.



the video!! hahahahhahahahahahhahahahaha awesome!!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Not the best photo but here is bunny sleeping..I dont know how she breaths like that! Face all stuck in the couch I was worried but I could hear her snoring so..


----------



## jlynn114

Hi everyone!!
This is itty bitty...I just came across the thread and thought yall would like to meet her!! She is very loving and likes to jump up into my arms every morning before I leave for work...I love this kitty!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

jlynn114 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> This is itty bitty...I just came across the thread and thought yall would like to meet her!! She is very loving and likes to jump up into my arms every morning before I leave for work...I love this kitty!!!
> 
> View attachment 1726364



Is she a Russian Blue? She's gorgeous!



YouAreAlways said:


> Not the best photo but here is bunny  sleeping..I dont know how she breaths like that! Face all stuck in the  couch I was worried but I could hear her snoring so..



Kitty snores are so funny! My oldest cat (around 18) snores and makes honking noises. Spooky snores a little too. She had a respiratory infection when she was living under the building and we treated her for it. I think that's why she snores.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

My Pepper she is a black cat too. She also snores funny. She loves to be on my lap. She loves Friskies, we say the word and she meows, she is too funny.


----------



## its_a_keeper

I  all the recent kittheeee pics!


----------



## jlynn114

We believe itty bitty is at least part russian blue..she has the locket on her chest but no bottle green eyes...we actually got her from a neighbor who didnt want her!!!


----------



## stacmck

Love all the black kitties! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## susu1978

My naughty devil today 
So adventurous


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:
			
		

> My naughty devil today
> So adventurous



Cute, but I was so distracted by that shopping cart! Why do you have one at home???


----------



## Pussycat1

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Cute, but I was so distracted by that shopping cart! Why do you have one at home???



Haha! Yeah! Why do you have one?!


----------



## Michele26

Pussycat1 said:


> Haha! Yeah! Why do you have one?!



I wondered too!


----------



## ColdSteel

Cats must have brought it home.


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Cute, but I was so distracted by that shopping cart! Why do you have one at home???



Yes!  I would love to know too!  Maybe the cats love to drive it around the house?!  Lol


----------



## Pussycat1

Possibly! Judging by what 'presents' I get! Had a squirrel and a vole today. Poor little things. Naughty kitties.


----------



## ColdSteel

All my cats are inside but I once got a headless bunny. 11 year old coldsteel had fun with that gift. 

Spooky helped herself to one of my mom's tokidoki figurines. Little thief.


----------



## Pussycat1

Oh no. Bless you at 11. Ebony brings us back the weirdest things. We've had a hard boiled egg and a small bag of ham sandwiches in the past!? We've always hoped she'd find a few £20 notes but no luck so far!


----------



## Lanier

stacmck said:


> Love all the black kitties!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Me too!


----------



## noonoo07

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Oh no. Bless you at 11. Ebony brings us back the weirdest things. We've had a hard boiled egg and a small bag of ham sandwiches in the past!? We've always hoped she'd find a few £20 notes but no luck so far!



Lol!!!!  Love this!!!


----------



## Pussycat1

It was so funny noonoo! As she darted past me, I just couldn't figure out what she had in her mouth. She's hilarious! I dread to think what tasty food morsels may vanish if the neighbours leave their windows open when Ebs is about!


----------



## ColdSteel

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Oh no. Bless you at 11. Ebony brings us back the weirdest things. We've had a hard boiled egg and a small bag of ham sandwiches in the past!? We've always hoped she'd find a few £20 notes but no luck so far!



That's so funny! The calico is a monster around food. She acts starved and wolfs food down. She's taken stuff off the stove before. She nibbled on my nude jimmy Choo lilac pumps too. Thank god they were a consignment store find I used trade credit on or I'd have a nice calico stole. But I digress, I love that cat. Even when she eats paper and whorfs it right back up.


----------



## noonoo07

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> That's so funny! The calico is a monster around food. She acts starved and wolfs food down. She's taken stuff off the stove before. She nibbled on my nude jimmy Choo lilac pumps too. Thank god they were a consignment store find I used trade credit on or I'd have a nice calico stole. But I digress, I love that cat. Even when she eats paper and whorfs it right back up.



Lol!!!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Ya'll crack me up! Thanks for brighten the tuberide to work!!!


----------



## susu1978

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Cute, but I was so distracted by that shopping cart! Why do you have one at home???



I live on the 4 th floor of an apt building and the landlord provides the shopping cart to carry items easily to top.
I use it for my groceries.
It usually doesnt sit in my entryway i was clearing up my kitchen when i found him on it,really dont knw how


----------



## susu1978

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Cats must have brought it home.



Lol that wud be the day


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:
			
		

> I live on the 4 th floor of an apt building and the landlord provides the shopping cart to carry items easily to top.
> I use it for my groceries.
> It usually doesnt sit in my entryway i was clearing up my kitchen when i found him on it,really dont knw how



Thanks! I was so wondering why one would have one at home *lol*
but that is actually a great idea from your landlord and nice to provide them.


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Thanks! I was so wondering why one would have one at home *lol*
> but that is actually a great idea from your landlord and nice to provide them.



Its an awesome idea!  I wish I had one for my house!


----------



## susu1978

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Thanks! I was so wondering why one would have one at home *lol*
> but that is actually a great idea from your landlord and nice to provide them.



Yes it really helps when u hav to carry tons of bags


----------



## susu1978

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Its an awesome idea!  I wish I had one for my house!



I think u can buy one believe me its really useful


----------



## Pussycat1

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> That's so funny! The calico is a monster around food. She acts starved and wolfs food down. She's taken stuff off the stove before. She nibbled on my nude jimmy Choo lilac pumps too. Thank god they were a consignment store find I used trade credit on or I'd have a nice calico stole. But I digress, I love that cat. Even when she eats paper and whorfs it right back up.



I feel your pain on the Jimmy Choo front. Kinda. I found Bruce having a nap inside my Mulberry Bayswater once. I was very unimpressed. It was very hairy. Bruce was very much in trouble. Can't stay mad for longer than, like, a minute, as he's just far too amazing a cat to be annoyed with. Even if he only has half a brain!


----------



## Pussycat1

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> I feel your pain on the Jimmy Choo front. Kinda. I found Bruce having a nap inside my Mulberry Bayswater once. I was very unimpressed. It was very hairy. Bruce was very much in trouble. Can't stay mad for longer than, like, a minute, as he's just far too amazing a cat to be annoyed with. Even if he only has half a brain!



Er, obviously not literally half a brain. He just acts like it!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Pussycat1 said:


> Er, obviously not literally half a brain. He just acts like it!



*lol* sounds just like our Bert!
When he gets the chance he loves to chew on my LV Speedy Zippers 
Now all of them are haveing tiny bite marks 

But guess what, it makes me always smile when I see them cauz it reminds me how dumb and happy he looked while chewing on them and getting chaught by Mommy


----------



## Pussycat1

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> *lol* sounds just like our Bert!
> When he gets the chance he loves to chew on my LV Speedy Zippers
> Now all of them are haveing tiny bite marks
> 
> But guess what, it makes me always smile when I see them cauz it reminds me how dumb and happy he looked while chewing on them and getting chaught by Mommy



Bless. I love your shrugging at the bite marks! Hehe! We went over to the US a couple of weeks ago and whilst stood on the security queue, the OH noticed his passport had teeth marks in. God knows how someone got their paws on that! I think us cat lovers are a special breed aren't we? Only us lot wouldn't care about a chewed speedy, a headless mouse and endless fur everywhere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the latest photos!


----------



## ColdSteel

Speedy zippers? So cute! Sasha, our 18 year old cat, has a penchant for round things (she loved taking my hair ties when I had long hair) and eyeglass earpieces.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Yes my cats (I've had 4 throughout the last 8 years) liked to take my hair ties too. Pepper likes to chew on the top corners of my laptop when it's open and likes to chase on the laser pointers.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Bless. I love your shrugging at the bite marks! Hehe! We went over to the US a couple of weeks ago and whilst stood on the security queue, the OH noticed his passport had teeth marks in. God knows how someone got their paws on that! I think us cat lovers are a special breed aren't we? Only us lot wouldn't care about a chewed speedy, a headless mouse and endless fur everywhere



Jep, we all must be! And lol at that passport! Bet it lay just a few secs unsttended and was chewed on.




			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Speedy zippers? So cute! Sasha, our 18 year old cat, has a penchant for round things (she loved taking my hair ties when I had long hair) and eyeglass earpieces.



Haha, here Ernie is the hair tie thief! I got my favs now locked up in a bathcabinet cauz too much disappeared already! 




			
				8ubble6umpink said:
			
		

> Yes my cats (I've had 4 throughout the last 8 years) liked to take my hair ties too. Pepper likes to chew on the top corners of my laptop when it's open and likes to chase on the laser pointers.



Cute that everyone gots a fav chew thing


----------



## its_a_keeper

not reall my kitty, but I liked to share with ya'll!

This is Peaches 

He is one of the strays my Mommy takes care of, thou he isn't a real stray anymore. My Mom had him nutered or do you say spayed (?), he gets food everyday, playtime, he is microchiped and got a cat-flap into the Garden-House (a small one with just Livingroom and Kitchen for the Garden BBQs) coded to his microchip.
He really is the Sweetes ever, if I wouldn't have three already I would take him into my house in a heartbeat!


----------



## noonoo07

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> not reall my kitty, but I liked to share with ya'll!
> 
> This is Peaches
> 
> He is one of the strays my Mommy takes care of, thou he isn't a real stray anymore. My Mom had him nutered or do you say spayed (?), he gets food everyday, playtime, he is microchiped and got a cat-flap into the Garden-House (a small one with just Livingroom and Kitchen for the Garden BBQs) coded to his microchip.
> He really is the Sweetes ever, if I wouldn't have three already I would take him into my house in a heartbeat!



I love this pic!! Peaches is precious!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great photo of Peaches in the flowers..love his name!


----------



## ColdSteel

One morning mr. Street sweeper came up the road. Spooky watches him go up the street and kept her head craned so she could see him. Her head followed him the whole way down too!


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> I love this pic!! Peaches is precious!!!






			
				Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Great photo of Peaches in the flowers..love his name!



Thanks. He is such a sweet boy! My Mom named him Peaches cauz he rolled always over for a belly rub and that reminded her on rolling Peaches in a drink *lol*
at the moment I am on my way to Peaches to pay him a visit cauz my Parents are on vacation.


----------



## Pussycat1

Tea time in our house!


----------



## noonoo07

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Tea time in our house!



Wow!  Its a cat fest in there!  Precious!!


----------



## Pussycat1

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Wow!  Its a cat fest in there!  Precious!!



I wouldn't have it any other way noonoo. My babies. Although after tea, Bruce starting chasing his tail in the bath - empty bath - and threw up 3 times. Dad had to clean it up. Mummy doesn't clean up sick (I hate it)


----------



## Pussycat1

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have it any other way noonoo. My babies. Although after tea, Bruce starting chasing his tail in the bath - empty bath - and threw up 3 times. Dad had to clean it up. Mummy doesn't clean up sick (I hate it)



Is it weird I refer to me and OH as 'mummy and daddy'?!


----------



## susu1978

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Is it weird I refer to me and OH as 'mummy and daddy'?!



Nope,not weird at all. Cuz i do the same i say mama n dada


----------



## noonoo07

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Is it weird I refer to me and OH as 'mummy and daddy'?!



No!  Is it supposed to?  Your the parents!  Its totally appropriate!!


----------



## Pussycat1

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Nope,not weird at all. Cuz i do the same i say mama n dada



Excellent. We don't think we're strange, but other people may disagree! They know us as mummy and daddy, I refer to them as 'the kids'  x


----------



## myomyomyo

This is my baby!!!


----------



## Cindi

I just love the orange boys ! Peaches is adorable. You are correct, boys get neutered and girls get spayed. Good for your mom for getting him neutered. Too many unwanted cats in the world. 





its_a_keeper said:


> not reall my kitty, but I liked to share with ya'll!
> 
> This is Peaches
> 
> He is one of the strays my Mommy takes care of, thou he isn't a real stray anymore. My Mom had him nutered or do you say spayed (?), he gets food everyday, playtime, he is microchiped and got a cat-flap into the Garden-House (a small one with just Livingroom and Kitchen for the Garden BBQs) coded to his microchip.
> He really is the Sweetes ever, if I wouldn't have three already I would take him into my house in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cindi

Great pic! I also refer to my hubby and myself as mom and dad. I even got a card from the cats for mother's day. 





Pussycat1 said:


> Tea time in our house!


----------



## noonoo07

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have it any other way noonoo. My babies. Although after tea, Bruce starting chasing his tail in the bath - empty bath - and threw up 3 times. Dad had to clean it up. Mummy doesn't clean up sick (I hate it)



Lol!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

myomyomyo said:


> This is my baby!!!



What a cutie...post more pics!


----------



## susu1978

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Excellent. We don't think we're strange, but other people may disagree! They know us as mummy and daddy, I refer to them as 'the kids'  x



Same here, they are my kids.....he knows when i say come mama to come to me


----------



## susu1978

Cindi said:
			
		

> Great pic! I also refer to my hubby and myself as mom and dad. I even got a card from the cats for mother's day.



Lol,my babies forgot their mama on mothers day


----------



## susu1978

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Tea time in our house!



Wow love ur full house gathering


----------



## susu1978

myomyomyo said:
			
		

> This is my baby!!!



Love ur baby so cute


----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:
			
		

> I just love the orange boys ! Peaches is adorable. You are correct, boys get neutered and girls get spayed. Good for your mom for getting him neutered. Too many unwanted cats in the world.



Thanks and jep there are far too many unwanted.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

we also refer to us as Mommy and Dad with the furry ones!


----------



## myomyomyo

Here is Myo with her favorite toy (the dog)


----------



## its_a_keeper

myomyomyo said:
			
		

> Here is Myo with her favorite toy (the dog)



Love it! Great they get along! 

~<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>~

Peaches and me enjoying the sun


----------



## myomyomyo

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Love it! Great they get along!
> 
> ~<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>~
> 
> Peaches and me enjoying the sun



Awwwww peaches with daisies....great photo!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pic of Myo with her friend!

Peaches is darling!


----------



## Pussycat1

Loving everyone's kitties. The pics are all making me smile whilst I'm in work


----------



## ColdSteel

Here Spooky is helping me to get fur all over my white jeans. She loves laps.

Edit: I have just learned that she has a taste for Miss Dior perfume. Strange cat, that one. I have to lock her out when I put lotion on because it's apparently a delectable lockable treat.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Thanks a lot girls 



ColdSteel said:


> Here Spooky is helping me to get fur all over my white jeans. She loves laps.
> 
> Edit: I have just learned that she has a taste for Miss Dior perfume. Strange cat, that one. I have to lock her out when I put lotion on because it's apparently a delectable lockable treat.



Haahha, lap sitters are so cute. 
And kwym, here Ernie loves handlotion and Gaultier Perfume...


----------



## ColdSteel

I was finishing last night's burrito today while watching tv. I balled up the foil to throw away during a commercial and not even a minute later had Spooky taken it and began to tear it limb from limb. Oh Spooky. Anything she wants, she gets. I took it away from her, but not before I took a picture! So rarely do we catch this majestic creature in the act. Please note the perfectly good cat toys lying on the edge of the frame.

I have never had her start licking perfume before in the years we've had her. She had a ball chewing on my hair.


----------



## noonoo07

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> I was finishing last night's burrito today while watching tv. I balled up the foil to throw away during a commercial and not even a minute later had Spooky taken it and began to tear it limb from limb. Oh Spooky. Anything she wants, she gets. I took it away from her, but not before I took a picture! So rarely do we catch this majestic creature in the act. Please note the perfectly good cat toys lying on the edge of the frame.
> 
> I have never had her start licking perfume before in the years we've had her. She had a ball chewing on my hair.



I love Spooky. Lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

ColdSteel said:


> I was finishing last night's burrito today while watching tv. I balled up the foil to throw away during a commercial and not even a minute later had Spooky taken it and began to tear it limb from limb. Oh Spooky. Anything she wants, she gets. I took it away from her, but not before I took a picture! So rarely do we catch this majestic creature in the act. Please note the perfectly good cat toys lying on the edge of the frame.
> 
> I have never had her start licking perfume before in the years we've had her. She had a ball chewing on my hair.


 
*lol* best toys are the selfmade free ones!


----------



## ColdSteel

We all know that the best toys are the ones that belong to the humans. Things Spooky has acquired for her pleasure: my D&G watch, my pill bottles (they must be just the right size for her little mouth to pick up and carry away), my babyhood teddy bear named Oatmeal (she heard me squeak him one night and she was smitten), my iPhone (just picked it up and whisked it away), and countless pens. When she was young she was watching me clean my desk off. I threw stuff across the room into the garbage can, piece by piece. shortly I noticed that a little trail slowly started appearing and I realized that she had taken every piece out and put it back for me to throw!

Now if that cat's not part dog I don't know what.


----------



## Dancechika24

Some recent pics of Lola-

Lola reading RuPaul's book!






I finally managed to catch the cutest cat thing ever on camera!! I love when they cross their paws on their face like they're hiding!!





This is a funny one..she was yawning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Lola..


----------



## Sweetpea83

ColdSteel said:


> I was finishing last night's burrito today while watching tv. I balled up the foil to throw away during a commercial and not even a minute later had Spooky taken it and began to tear it limb from limb. Oh Spooky. Anything she wants, she gets. I took it away from her, but not before I took a picture! So rarely do we catch this majestic creature in the act. Please note the perfectly good cat toys lying on the edge of the frame.
> 
> I have never had her start licking perfume before in the years we've had her. She had a ball chewing on my hair.




Bad kitty..


----------



## noonoo07

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Some recent pics of Lola-
> 
> Lola reading RuPaul's book!
> 
> I finally managed to catch the cutest cat thing ever on camera!! I love when they cross their paws on their face like they're hiding!!
> 
> This is a funny one..she was yawning.



Lola is very photogenic!  Love the yawn action shot!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Lola has beautiful eyes and I love when kitties hide!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Some recent pics of Lola-
> 
> Lola reading RuPaul's book!
> 
> I finally managed to catch the cutest cat thing ever on camera!! I love when they cross their paws on their face like they're hiding!!
> 
> This is a funny one..she was yawning.






			
				ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Lola has beautiful eyes and I love when kitties hide!



Love the hideing thingy too! It is way too cute!


----------



## Pussycat1

The Bear wants to get in on the hiding action too! 
Spooky is amazing! Such a clever puss  and Lola is such a beauty! So glamorous. I love them all


----------



## its_a_keeper

Pussycat1 said:


> The Bear wants to get in on the hiding action too!
> Spooky is amazing! Such a clever puss  and Lola is such a beauty! So glamorous. I love them all


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I heart Lola..





noonoo07 said:


> Lola is very photogenic!  Love the yawn action shot!!!





ColdSteel said:


> Lola has beautiful eyes and I love when kitties hide!





its_a_keeper said:


> Love the hideing thingy too! It is way too cute!





Pussycat1 said:


> The Bear wants to get in on the hiding action too!
> Spooky is amazing! Such a clever puss  and Lola is such a beauty! So glamorous. I love them all



Thanks!!  Everyone has such cutie kitty children too!


----------



## jeshika

it's been awhile since i posted a pic of the bibster!

where are your other limbs, Bi?!?!!?


----------



## New-New

My Natasha. She's so awesome. And extraordinarily lazy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Natasha is gorgeous..


----------



## Pussycat1

She is gorgeous. Very pretty. It's 27 in the North West today. Hot hot hot. Had to put some factor 50 on Bruce's pink ear. He smells all girly now!


----------



## its_a_keeper

New-New said:


> My Natasha. She's so awesome. And extraordinarily lazy.



She is sure a darling! So cute!


----------



## noonoo07

Ruby relaxing on the deck...look at her back feet!!!  Lol!




Max with the leaf bug on the chair!!!  Those little guys chirp ALL night!!!  Lol


----------



## bnjj

noonoo07 said:


> View attachment 1734583
> 
> 
> Ruby relaxing on the deck...
> 
> View attachment 1734584
> 
> 
> Max with the leaf bug on the chair!!! Those little guys chirp ALL night!!! Lol


 
LOL!  That is chillin' at it's finest!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch waiting for Mochi to move out of his spot


----------



## noonoo07

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Stitch waiting for Mochi to move out of his spot



Cute!!!  Lol!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

noonoo07 said:


> View attachment 1734583
> 
> 
> Ruby relaxing on the deck...look at her back feet!!!  Lol!
> 
> View attachment 1734584
> 
> 
> Max with the leaf bug on the chair!!!  Those little guys chirp ALL night!!!  Lol



That pic of Ruby is great! Those feet, hilariouse!
And Max is just adoreable handsome Max!



mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch waiting for Mochi to move out of his spot



How long did he have to wait? *lol*


----------



## Dancechika24

Here's my dad's new kitten who doesn't yet have a definite name yet but its between Smoki, Bentley, Hilton, or Ozzy..lol. I personally like Smoki or Hilton. He's 3 months old and half Scottish Fold, half British blue.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Here's my dad's new kitten who doesn't yet have a definite name yet but its between Smoki, Bentley, Hilton, or Ozzy..lol. I personally like Smoki or Hilton. He's 3 months old and half Scottish Fold, half British blue.



What a sweetheart! I like Smoki best!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the new pics..


----------



## baileylab

Our Mimi


----------



## Dancechika24

baileylab said:


> Our Mimi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737433



Omg..what a beauty!! I love Persians!!!


----------



## baileylab

Dancechika24 said:


> Omg..what a beauty!! I love Persians!!!



thank you Dancechika!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mimi is gorgeous..


----------



## its_a_keeper

baileylab said:


> Our Mimi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737433



sooo fluffy!


----------



## ColdSteel

Naptime after dinner. She has little black bean toesies!


----------



## New-New

Natasha looking at me crazy after she woke me up by taking over my pillow.


----------



## ColdSteel

New-New said:
			
		

> Natasha looking at me crazy after she woke me up by taking over my pillow.



Don't you get it? That's hers now!


----------



## myomyomyo

How myo wakes up daddy in the morning


----------



## its_a_keeper

myomyomyo said:


> How myo wakes up daddy in the morning


----------



## ColdSteel

Sasha the 18 year old cat has been lonely since mom went back to work. No one is there to turn on the bathtub for her so she can drink. After crying nonstop yesterday I gave in. And Spooky got jealous.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ColdSteel said:


> Sasha the 18 year old cat has been lonely since mom went back to work. No one is there to turn on the bathtub for her so she can drink. After crying nonstop yesterday I gave in. And Spooky got jealous.



adoreable! Sasha is such a cuty!


----------



## green.bee

New-New said:


> Natasha looking at me crazy after she woke me up by taking over my pillow.



Oh! Natasha looks exactly like my Booboo - so cute and handsome


----------



## susu1978

My babies


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:
			
		

> My babies



Soooo fluffy looking! Me likey!


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:
			
		

> My babies



So so super fluffy looking! Me likey!


----------



## susu1978

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> So so super fluffy looking! Me likey!



U should touch them,then you never wana leave them,super soft,warm n cuddly


----------



## its_a_keeper

susu1978 said:


> U should touch them,then you never wana leave them,super soft,warm n cuddly



I bet!


----------



## madamefifi

Lucinda, napping


----------



## ColdSteel

Lucinda is beautiful!


----------



## its_a_keeper

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1744153
> 
> 
> Lucinda, napping


 
She is soooo pretty! I like that chin


----------



## susu1978

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Lucinda, napping



Moochy love her face


----------



## susu1978

Coco with nutella yum


----------



## susu1978

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Sasha the 18 year old cat has been lonely since mom went back to work. No one is there to turn on the bathtub for her so she can drink. After crying nonstop yesterday I gave in. And Spooky got jealous.



Wow proud of ur kitty,my kitty dread the sound of water


----------



## susu1978

myomyomyo said:
			
		

> How myo wakes up daddy in the morning



Omg,daddy is very patient....


----------



## Dancechika24

Some more pics of my dad's still unnamed kitten from this weekend...he's such a cutie!


----------



## ColdSteel

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Some more pics of my dad's still unnamed kitten from this weekend...he's such a cutie!



He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the newest pics..


----------



## juneping

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Some more pics of my dad's still unnamed kitten from this weekend...he's such a cutie!



Someone knows he's the center of the attention....
Sooooo cute...and cuddly


----------



## juneping

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Lucinda, napping



Aw....^_^


----------



## juneping

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Coco with nutella yum



Yum yum...cute!!


----------



## susu1978

Coco napping


----------



## FashionataSofie

This is my cat, named Bobke! He's so cute with his little teddy bear


----------



## susu1978

FashionataSofie said:
			
		

> This is my cat, named Bobke! He's so cute with his little teddy bear



Omg adorable


----------



## ColdSteel

FashionataSofie said:
			
		

> This is my cat, named Bobke! He's so cute with his little teddy bear



Aw, what a face!


----------



## ColdSteel

Little baby doll spooky.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My 3 fluffs.  Charlotte went and sat right in between Spotsy and Storm lol she was very excited


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lady Stardust-what a cute photo..


----------



## prof ash

Everyone's kitties are soooo adorable! I can't believe the stretches and faces in some of the pics- so precious


----------



## Shopaholicmania

FashionataSofie said:


> This is my cat, named Bobke! He's so cute with his little teddy bear


 
*Cuteness overload* 
He looked like a soft toy itself too !!


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Lady Stardust said:


> My 3 fluffs. Charlotte went and sat right in between Spotsy and Storm lol she was very excited


 
Hmm....what kept them so curious and staring?? LOL...


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> My 3 fluffs. Charlotte went and sat right in between Spotsy and Storm lol she was very excited


 
Love them! What where they looking at?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies! I have no idea what they were looking at lol I really think there's fairies in my house sometimes when my kitties just stare off like that


----------



## bry_dee

Ugh. This thread. I can't even! So much cuteness and adorbz going on! I miss my old cat Piper. She was a white stray kitty I picked up in the university almost a decade ago after my P.E. class. I took her home! She ran away four years after, though... If only I could pick up strays again, but my family won't allow more pets. 

For the past days, I've been seeing this stray on my way home from work, and I always forget to bring something to feed her. I just gave her biscuits. I should do better than that. If only I could take her home! I miss picking up stray cats...




Lady Stardust said:


> My 3 fluffs.  Charlotte went and sat right in between Spotsy and Storm lol she was very excited



I wanna squish these three so badly!!! So lovely!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks ladies! I have no idea what they were looking at lol I really think there's fairies in my house sometimes when my kitties just stare off like that


 
To stare at Fairies is OK


----------



## its_a_keeper

bry_dee said:


> Ugh. This thread. I can't even! So much cuteness and adorbz going on! I miss my old cat Piper. She was a white stray kitty I picked up in the university almost a decade ago after my P.E. class. I took her home! She ran away four years after, though... If only I could pick up strays again, but my family won't allow more pets.
> 
> For the past days, I've been seeing this stray on my way home from work, and I always forget to bring something to feed her. I just gave her biscuits. I should do better than that. If only I could take her home! I miss picking up stray cats...


 
Ohmigod! So tiny! Maybe you think next time of getting her/him some catfood!?
Or is there a shelter or animal prtection society near you? So someone could check the lil' fellow out and get him/her spayed or nutered!?


----------



## donnaoh

Dancechika24 said:


> Some more pics of my dad's still unnamed kitten from this weekend...he's such a cutie!


What a cute kitty!!

...and to whom do those ever so cute white toes belong to in the last pic? I want to see a pic!


----------



## donnaoh

New-New said:


> Natasha looking at me crazy after she woke me up by taking over my pillow.


Natasha looks to have a whole lot of attitude and love!


----------



## Dancechika24

donnaoh said:


> What a cute kitty!!
> 
> ...and to whom do those ever so cute white toes belong to in the last pic? I want to see a pic!



That's a toy..lol.


----------



## donnaoh

Dancechika24 said:


> That's a toy..lol.


Baaahhhaaahhhaaa!


----------



## madamefifi

I love No Name kitty! So cute, sleeping on his back, trying to trick you into rubbing his belly so he can fish-hook your arm.






Playing around with the Instagram and took this lovely portrait of Clarence.


----------



## bnjj

bry_dee said:


> Ugh. This thread. I can't even! So much cuteness and adorbz going on! I miss my old cat Piper. She was a white stray kitty I picked up in the university almost a decade ago after my P.E. class. I took her home! She ran away four years after, though... If only I could pick up strays again, but my family won't allow more pets.
> 
> For the past days, I've been seeing this stray on my way home from work, and I always forget to bring something to feed her. I just gave her biscuits. I should do better than that. If only I could take her home! I miss picking up stray cats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna squish these three so badly!!! So lovely!!!


 
Oh my gosh, that is just a tiny kitty.  No kitty should have to live outside and fend for itself and certainly not babies.    Can you take it to a shelter?


----------



## bry_dee

That's what I was thinking. There's this organization called PAWS, 15 minutes away from the area but I can no longer find the kitty. I'm just comforting myself with the idea that another person have taken her in...


----------



## mothbeast

My girl Ember was being cooperative for once.


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:
			
		

> My girl Ember was being cooperative for once.



Pretty


----------



## Bbyjill

I havent been on for a while and looking at all your loved ones.  My Tucker was laying next to me in bed and I had to take a pic of him he looks sooo funny.


----------



## Bbyjill

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> I havent been on for a while and looking at all your loved ones.  My Tucker was laying next to me in bed and I had to take a pic of him he looks sooo funny.



The other is Piper..  That was another day not sure how that uploaded...


----------



## its_a_keeper

Bbyjill said:


> I havent been on for a while and looking at all your loved ones.  My Tucker was laying next to me in bed and I had to take a pic of him he looks sooo funny.



Tucker and Piper are soooo adoreable!


----------



## ColdSteel

Right after I took this she lunged forward and ate it!! She loves spiders. she checks the corners of the kitchen and by the front door every morning. I'll find little pieces of them everywhere.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ColdSteel said:


> Right after I took this she lunged forward and ate it!! She loves spiders. she checks the corners of the kitchen and by the front door every morning. I'll find little pieces of them everywhere.


 
ewwwwwwwww! But hey, ours love to eat spiders, too!
I think it is kinda gross... but hey, our cats look really disgusted when I show them my candy stuff b4 I ate it


----------



## Bbyjill

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Tucker and Piper are soooo adoreable!



Thanks!!  There not so adorable when they bring there  pray home. Especially the live ones..


----------



## mothbeast

Bbyjill said:


> I havent been on for a while and looking at all your loved ones. My Tucker was laying next to me in bed and I had to take a pic of him he looks sooo funny.


Love the white tummy and the stripes.



ColdSteel said:


> Right after I took this she lunged forward and ate it!! She loves spiders. she checks the corners of the kitchen and by the front door every morning. I'll find little pieces of them everywhere.


 Haha. Why don't mine do anythign usefuel like this?


----------



## susu1978

Hachi relaxing on cold floor,it was really hot today


----------



## Bbyjill

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Hachi relaxing on cold floor,it was really hot today



How precious..   I want a little yellow kitty.  looks sooo soft


----------



## New-New

its_a_keeper said:


> ewwwwwwwww! But hey, ours love to eat spiders, too!
> I think it is kinda gross... but hey, our cats look really disgusted when I show them my candy stuff b4 I ate it



wow, that's certainly, um, interesting. my cat just plays with them until they're dead. and walks away.


----------



## MaruBaby

susu1978 said:


> Hachi relaxing on cold floor,it was really hot today


***Squeal***

Oh my! So cute! I love her colouring!


----------



## Bbyjill

mothbeast said:
			
		

> Love the white tummy and the stripes.
> 
> Haha. Why don't mine do anythign usefuel like this?



Your lucky its just spiders. My babies liked, pass tence, to bring home mice, rabbits  ,squirrels and birds, and leave them at the bottom of my stairs.   The mice were not always dead, they would let them go and chase them for a while before there fate.  And the birds were apparently trying to fight back. It took over an hour clean my livng room.  I put an end to it.  They cant come in and out when they please any longer.  They both eat the bugs.  This is a good thing, if I see one I just grab the nearest cat and they go to work...   I saw Tucker trying to catch a rabbit as big as he was.  Hes over 10lbs.  It didn't happen but only a matter of time.


----------



## JoanneBAGS

Just received a kitten for my birthday. We think he is either Maine **** or Maine **** cross. Meet Romeo, 12 weeks old.


----------



## kaitydid

JoanneBAGS said:


> Just received a kitten for my birthday. We think he is either Maine **** or Maine **** cross. Meet Romeo, 12 weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 1759625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1759626


 
I just died from the cuteness. How precious is he! What a great birthday gift!


----------



## donnaoh

JoanneBAGS said:


> Just received a kitten for my birthday. We think he is either Maine **** or Maine **** cross. Meet Romeo, 12 weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 1759625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1759626


I just want to reach out and give him machine-gun kisses!


----------



## Bbyjill

kaitydid said:
			
		

> I just died from the cuteness. How precious is he! What a great birthday gift!



Looks like my baby Tucker


----------



## Bbyjill

JoanneBAGS said:
			
		

> Just received a kitten for my birthday. We think he is either Maine **** or Maine **** cross. Meet Romeo, 12 weeks old.



Here is my Tucker when he was 10 Weeks old.  Yours reminds me of when he was little.  I miss it!  It doesn't last long. Romeo is a sweetheart


----------



## kaitydid

Bbyjill said:


> Looks like my baby Tucker


 
Another precious thing!  And look at those whiskers!


----------



## MaruBaby

Bbyjill said:


> Here is my Tucker when he was 10 Weeks old.  Yours reminds me of when he was little.  I miss it!  It doesn't last long. Romeo is a sweetheart


Oh how I love those white feet!


----------



## Bbyjill

MaruBaby said:
			
		

> Oh how I love those white feet!



Total mammas boy.  He won't go to anyone but me.  Thats the way I want it.


----------



## donnaoh

Bbyjill said:


> Total mammas boy.  He won't go to anyone but me.  Thats the way I want it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> Hachi relaxing on cold floor,it was really hot today



Hachi is adorable!!


----------



## susu1978

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hachi is adorable!!


 

yes he is, my naughty boy


----------



## susu1978

Some playtime pix


----------



## susu1978

And coco with daddy classic ,they usually dont get along so well


----------



## littlerock

A couple snuggle pics while home sick last year. My cats zero in on my chest the second I get comfy on the sofa. They are so affectionate...

The big one's nickname is 'tiny dancer'..


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> Some playtime pix





susu1978 said:


> And coco with daddy classic ,they usually dont get along so well



Cuties..



littlerock said:


> A couple snuggle pics while home sick last year. My cats zero in on my chest the second I get comfy on the sofa. They are so affectionate...
> 
> The big one's nickname is 'tiny dancer'..



Hehe, cute!


----------



## missD

Kumquat and Baozi!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very cool bed! It looks comfy!


----------



## MaruBaby

littlerock said:


> A couple snuggle pics while home sick last year. My cats zero in on my chest the second I get comfy on the sofa. They are so affectionate...
> 
> The big one's nickname is 'tiny dancer'..


Oh what awesome kitties! Cats are so in tune with us humans and just love to flood us with good kitty energy when we humans are not well. 

Hope you feel better soon!...with help from your babies...no problem!


----------



## MaruBaby

susu1978 said:


> Some playtime pix


Adorable! Love the last pic,....all played out!!


----------



## noonoo07

Love all the new pics!!


----------



## FashionataSofie

Dancechika24 said:


> Some more pics of my dad's still unnamed kitten from this weekend...he's such a cutie!



OMG, SOOOOO cute! is it a British shorthair?


----------



## susu1978

Cuddling babies


----------



## Vintasia

Lady and Mythos


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone's babies are so cute!  I have a bunch of Spotsy pics today











Playing office


----------



## mymeimei02

Cute furbabies everyone  
Here's my Mochi in a box....I have no idea why he thinks he could fit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love all the latest photos!


----------



## susu1978

Love mochy and spotsy


----------



## susu1978

Passed out after cartoons


----------



## susu1978

Pic


----------



## Sweetpea83

^adorable!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Vintasia said:
			
		

> Lady and Mythos



Both are soooo pretty!




			
				Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> Everyone's babies are so cute!  I have a bunch of Spotsy pics today
> 
> Playing office



Love Spotsy!




			
				mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Cute furbabies everyone
> Here's my Mochi in a box....I have no idea why he thinks he could fit



The box fits, just not everywhere 




			
				susu1978 said:
			
		

> Pic



Too cute!


----------



## Dancechika24

Vintasia said:


> Lady and Mythos



So pretty!!


----------



## Bbyjill

Vintasia said:
			
		

> Lady and Mythos



Lady looks supprised and Mythos wants that camera out of his face.    So cute


----------



## Bbyjill

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Cute furbabies everyone
> Here's my Mochi in a box....I have no idea why he thinks he could fit



I love it when they do this. What in the world is going to their mind.   mine seem to think they can fit into anything, the smaller the better.


----------



## Bbyjill

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Pic



I wanna squish his/her belly soooo bad.    Tooooooo cute!


----------



## Bbyjill

Here is a few pics of my Piper and Tucker.  Some were taken this morning the others were takin when they were kittens.


----------



## clevercat

Lucy-Lou, my new rescue girl. The prettiest eyes and the meanest temper in the whole world. I love her.


----------



## its_a_keeper

clevercat said:


> Lucy-Lou, my new rescue girl. The prettiest eyes and the meanest temper in the whole world. I love her.
> 
> View attachment 1774785
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774786



Sooooo fluffy!


----------



## Bbyjill

clevercat said:
			
		

> Lucy-Lou, my new rescue girl. The prettiest eyes and the meanest temper in the whole world. I love her.



she's beautiful!, she looks like she has a  that'wild streak for sure.


----------



## Bbyjill

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Some playtime pix



I could have a yellow kitten If I wanted.  Two is such a handful already.  Growing up I was only aloud to have yellow cats, not sure why, Except for Princess. I beged for a solid white cat ,as I never had seen one. she was mean as a snake. I think yellow/orange cats verry pretty and so soft.  Your picks make me want to get that kitten.


----------



## Bbyjill

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Cuddling babies



This pic looks.
 like it came out a a cat magazine or for a cat food add.   Soo pretty


----------



## ColdSteel

THis morning little darling Spooky was in the play crib where my mom keeps extra blankets. Fast asleep and sooooo cute! She's my little baby.


----------



## susu1978

clevercat said:
			
		

> Lucy-Lou, my new rescue girl. The prettiest eyes and the meanest temper in the whole world. I love her.



Wat a cutie,and good job on the adoption


----------



## susu1978

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Here is a few pics of my Piper and Tucker.  Some were taken this morning the others were takin when they were kittens.



So playful n cute


----------



## susu1978

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> I could have a yellow kitten If I wanted.  Two is such a handful already.  Growing up I was only aloud to have yellow cats, not sure why, Except for Princess. I beged for a solid white cat ,as I never had seen one. she was mean as a snake. I think yellow/orange cats verry pretty and so soft.  Your picks make me want to get that kitten.



Hmmm,well my boy is naughty so mayb yellow kitties are a handful.these are my first pets so i lov n cherish them,but ya its work alright


----------



## susu1978

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Cute furbabies everyone
> Here's my Mochi in a box....I have no idea why he thinks he could fit



Lol,he is like i know i can fit lol


----------



## susu1978

Mr hachi again with his fave toy


----------



## ColdSteel

Kitty meets the iPad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> Mr hachi again with his fave toy




What a cutie...how many months is Hachi?


----------



## susu1978

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> What a cutie...how many months is Hachi?



He just hit 6


----------



## susu1978

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> Kitty meets the iPad.



Adorable


----------



## susu1978

This is my coco fresh outta shower


----------



## mothbeast

^ aw such a grouchy kitty face. 

my little guy was hiding under the blanket today


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:


> ^ aw such a grouchy kitty face.
> 
> my little guy was hiding under the blanket today


----------



## susu1978

My babies coco n hachi


----------



## jeshika

hachi is a peach!


----------



## jeshika

Water is tastier out of a cup. Boo bowls!


----------



## ColdSteel

jeshika said:
			
		

> Water is tastier out of a cup. Boo bowls!



Oh man, my senior kitty Sasha loves cup water and drinking straight from the tap!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Too cute..


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girlies both being silly today 

Spots w her seal whiskers 







And Charlotte climbing out of her cage lol (she just figured this out today!)






Weirdly enough both my girls have half pink half black noses! lol I always found that funny how they're kind of similar looking even though they're totally different animals


----------



## Bbyjill

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> My girlies both being silly today
> 
> Spots w her seal whiskers
> 
> And Charlotte climbing out of her cage lol (she just figured this out today!)
> 
> Weirdly enough both my girls have half pink half black noses! lol I always found that funny how they're kind of similar looking even though they're totally different animals



I absolutely love the noses... it's definitely unique markings and then both of your babies have that.  They look very very sweet.


----------



## Bbyjill

My Piper was so sweet this morning.  She woke me up shoved my arm away from me laied down under my arm and placed her head on my shoulder.  I wish I had a pic. I didnt want to disturb her as she is not normally so lovey.  We had a nice 30 min session.


----------



## susu1978

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> My Piper was so sweet this morning.  She woke me up shoved my arm away from me laied down under my arm and placed her head on my shoulder.  I wish I had a pic. I didnt want to disturb her as she is not normally so lovey.  We had a nice 30 session.



Wow,i knw exactly how that feels,my boy also has his moments.....


----------



## susu1978

jeshika said:
			
		

> Water is tastier out of a cup. Boo bowls!



Cute


----------



## Bbyjill

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Wow,i knw exactly how that feels,my boy also has his moments.....



My boy is much more affectionate the she is.   Hes a BIG baby    so when she has a moment, it means a  lot. I remember someone told me the boys were more needy and the girls more independent .


----------



## Necromancer

Here's my boy Yeager. I made this macro of him the other day. He is now on a diet. :greengrin:


----------



## Michele26

If Yeager gets groomed with the lion cut he would lose 5 lbs. instantly.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ha, that's what he told me too.


----------



## madamefifi

Tiny Rufus!


----------



## ColdSteel

Spooky has a secret clubhouse. 

And Annie the ding dong doesn't quite get how to use it.


----------



## susu1978

Love the new cat n kitty pix 
My hachi n coco in their castle


----------



## Bbyjill

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Love the new cat n kitty pix
> My hachi n coco in their castle



Don't ya love how they think they both fit.    The one on the left reminded me of the wizard if Oz lion.  They both are  too cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeshika said:


> Water is tastier out of a cup. Boo bowls!



*lol* that is for sure!



Lady Stardust said:


> My girlies both being silly today
> 
> Spots w her seal whiskers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte climbing out of her cage lol (she just figured this out today!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdly enough both my girls have half pink half black noses! lol I always found that funny how they're kind of similar looking even though they're totally different animals



Awww, I love seeing those girls!



Necromancer said:


> Here's my boy Yeager. I made this macro of him the other day. He is now on a diet. :greengrin:



Great pic of your big boy!



madamefifi said:


> Tiny Rufus!



Awwww, adoreable!



ColdSteel said:


> Spooky has a secret clubhouse.
> 
> And Annie the ding dong doesn't quite get how to use it.



So cute you babies!



susu1978 said:


> Love the new cat n kitty pix
> My hachi n coco in their castle



Love how they squeez in together!


----------



## Bbyjill

Does anyone know about how to find reputable breeders? In a few mo to a year I am wanting to find a Highlander. After watching many Cats 101 episodes, I would like to have one of these.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Bbyjill said:


> Does anyone know about how to find reputable breeders? In a few mo to a year I am wanting to find a Highlander. After watching many Cats 101 episodes, I would like to have one of these.



Awww, sorry, nope! I am not into breeders. I prefer giving shelter cats a new home 

But you could check your local shelter or animal protection societies and ask for Highlanders. They might be able to help you. That is how we found our Siameses way back!


----------



## stacmck

Somebody is not very enthused about having his picture taken


----------



## Dancechika24

Love everyone's new pics! Here's a shot of Lola snoozing earlier today...dreaming on temptations and catnip probably lol.


----------



## Bbyjill

stacmck said:
			
		

> Somebody is not very enthused about having his picture taken



No definitely not .  If he could I think he might roll his eyes.   Lol  beautiful kitty anyways.


----------



## Bbyjill

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> No definitely not .  If he could I think he might roll his eyes.   Lol  beautiful kitty anyways.


.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Bbyjill said:


> Does anyone know about how to find reputable breeders? In a few mo to a year I am wanting to find a Highlander. After watching many Cats 101 episodes, I would like to have one of these.



Not sure how reputable they are since the Highlander is a new breed, but I found this:

http://www.moonwindsrescue.com/Our%20Cattery.htm

Hope it helps!


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck said:


> Somebody is not very enthused about having his picture taken



Handsome!


Dancechika24 said:


> Love everyone's new pics! Here's a shot of Lola snoozing earlier today...dreaming on temptations and catnip probably lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

susu1978 said:


> Love the new cat n kitty pix
> My hachi n coco in their castle


----------



## Bbyjill

LuvManoloB said:
			
		

> Not sure how reputable they are since the Highlander is a new breed, but I found this:
> 
> http://www.moonwindsrescue.com/Our%20Cattery.htm
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## Bbyjill

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Awww, sorry, nope! I am not into breeders. I prefer giving shelter cats a new home
> 
> But you could check your local shelter or animal protection societies and ask for Highlanders. They might be able to help you. That is how we found our Siameses way back!



Thanks I'll check it out.  I usually don't go with a Breader either. Mine came from a friends indoor cat that escaped for one night.   I just think its an ingesting breed and one like to have one.    Thank


----------



## MaruBaby

stacmck said:


> Somebody is not very enthused about having his picture taken


Oh what a handsome boy!


----------



## donnaoh

Dancechika24 said:


> Love everyone's new pics! Here's a shot of Lola snoozing earlier today...dreaming on temptations and catnip probably lol.


Gorgeous Lola!


----------



## Pinup_gal

My baby boy called Jet.. Nickname jettyboy x laying in the bath on a hot day..


----------



## ColdSteel

Darling!


----------



## Pinup_gal

He is a darling isn't he!  here's some more pictures of him  n p.s. He's yawning in the bath not being grumpy haha


----------



## ColdSteel

Ohh the sink is too cute!

Annie wouldn't get off my lap so I put my iPad on her. I caught Spooky yawning!


----------



## Pinup_gal

Tooo cute !!! Under the iPad hehe n yer it's funny the yawning pic of ur cat n mine look so similar haha x


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe cute kitties espespecially the black ones 
Here my Stitch looking all cute he had no idea his tongue was sticking out like that for awhile 





"Watz?! Whyz youz laughing?"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pinup_gal said:


> My baby boy called Jet.. Nickname jettyboy x laying in the bath on a hot day..




My kitty loves hanging out in the tub too! It feels good on their bellies, I suppose.


----------



## Pinup_gal

Yer tub sink under cars ect hehe yer probably because being black would make them hotter anyways lol I love when my kitty forgets he has his tongue out so funny.. Hehe


----------



## Bbyjill

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Awe cute kitties espespecially the black ones
> Here my Stitch looking all cute he had no idea his tongue was sticking out like that for awhile
> 
> "Watz?! Whyz youz laughing?"



Wow! He is a beautiful !


----------



## donnaoh

ColdSteel said:


> Ohh the sink is too cute!
> 
> Annie wouldn't get off my lap so I put my iPad on her. I caught Spooky yawning!


Oh! the cutest iPad holder I have ever seen!


----------



## mothbeast

I love all the new pics. 

My lazy cat was especially loafy today.


----------



## ColdSteel

mothbeast said:
			
		

> I love all the new pics.
> 
> My lazy cat was especially loafy today.



How funny!


----------



## MAGJES

mothbeast said:


> I love all the new pics.
> 
> My lazy cat was especially loafy today.


 

This cat knows how to relax!!


----------



## MAGJES

These are my daughter's cats _posing_ for the camera at Christmas in her apt.
The sweet lady on the right is "Gracie" - I found her and her brothers abandoned when they were about 3/4 weeks old. "Eleanor' is on the left.


----------



## MAGJES

My cat "Winston" making himself comfortable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MAGJES said:


> These are my daughter's cats _posing_ for the camera at Christmas in her apt.
> The sweet lady on the right is "Gracie" - I found her and her brothers abandoned when they were about 3/4 weeks old. "Eleanor' is on the left.



Both are adorable!



MAGJES said:


> My cat "Winston" making himself comfortable.



So sweet..


----------



## ColdSteel

Spooky getting jealous of Speedy. And the aftermath!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Loved seeing all the recent kitthe pics!



ColdSteel said:


> Spooky getting jealous of Speedy. And the aftermath!


 
*lol* that is exactly what my Speedy Zippers all look like, just add some teeth/bite marks to it *lol*


----------



## ColdSteel

I just couldn't get mad at her. She's too cute! I caught her cleaning my velvet Louboutins once!
She wanted to be on my lap but I was cleaning my bag.


----------



## mothbeast

ColdSteel said:


> Spooky getting jealous of Speedy. And the aftermath!


 
Aw. one of my kitties love the feel of vachetta leather - apprently as there are tiny bite marks on zip pulls and handles. I have to cover all my bags when she is around.


----------



## ColdSteel

mothbeast said:
			
		

> Aw. one of my kitties love the feel of vachetta leather - apprently as there are tiny bite marks on zip pulls and handles. I have to cover all my bags when she is around.



That is too funny! One of my cats used to chew and play with eyeglasses to get you up and out of bed. My mom's had little bite marks all over the earpieces.


----------



## DrDior

If you look to the left, you'll see Fyodor. He was a rescue from a kitty mill.

We had 4, but had to put my beloved Felix to sleep about 10 days ago (his pic is on my profile). 

Eventually the other two felines will show up here in various poses.


----------



## susu1978

DrDior said:
			
		

> If you look to the left, you'll see Fyodor. He was a rescue from a kitty mill.
> 
> We had 4, but had to put my beloved Felix to sleep about 10 days ago (his pic is on my profile).
> 
> Eventually the other two felines will show up here in various poses.



Im so sorry to hear abt felix,my well wishes to you and the rest if your cat family


----------



## domates

if it fits, we sits


----------



## Sweetpea83

DrDior said:


> If you look to the left, you'll see Fyodor. He was a rescue from a kitty mill.
> 
> We had 4, but had to put my beloved Felix to sleep about 10 days ago (his pic is on my profile).
> 
> Eventually the other two felines will show up here in various poses.



Sorry to hear about Felix..


----------



## Sweetpea83

domates said:


> View attachment 1813919
> 
> 
> if it fits, we sits




Hehe, cute..


----------



## kaitydid

domates said:


> View attachment 1813919
> 
> 
> if it fits, we sits


 
How cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy seriously loves nail polish.  Every time it's out she has to play with it lol this was last night:

"Hmm...I pick..."






"This one!"






And this was her when I got back from vacation.  She mostly missed the suitcase bc she loves to sleep on it lol


----------



## love_addict919

Chance loungin around


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spotsy is so cute!
Chance is a cutie..


----------



## its_a_keeper

love_addict919 said:


> Chance loungin around
> 
> View attachment 1816253


 
awwww, so cute


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy seriously loves nail polish. Every time it's out she has to play with it lol this was last night:
> 
> "Hmm...I pick..."
> 
> "This one!"


 
What color did Spotsy pick???

You just captured my two fav things *lol* kitthiesss and polishes


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ It was Teenage Dream! lol which is also one of my favorites, she's so funny that way she always knows what I like and she likes it too  My mom rolls her eyes at us because Spots follows me everywhere and is a love bug and Storm (who likes her better) can be a wet blanket lol I'm like "you're just jealous"


----------



## Lady Stardust

*love_addict919*, your boy is so unique looking!  His head looks like my Stormy but but like Spots lol


----------



## love_addict919

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> love_addict919, your boy is so unique looking!  His head looks like my Stormy but but like Spots lol



Thank you! Shes a tortoiseshell, thats why her fur is so dark. Spotsy is an absolute cutie!


----------



## madamefifi

I see there's been a recent trend with caught-mid yawn pics! Here's Lucinda aka Choobs doing her best--


----------



## madamefifi

And the classic "kitty in a box" (Arthur) followed by "kitty ON a box" (Gozer)--


----------



## Michele26

^^ Too funny cats and their boxes.


----------



## Necromancer

Not my cat, but I thought fellow cat lovers would appreciate this cute gif:


----------



## Bbyjill

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Not my cat, but I thought fellow cat lovers would appreciate this cute gif:



That its cute My Piper had a webkinz when she was a baby. She would snuggle with it anytime Tucker didnt want to..


----------



## jenny70

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> That its cute My Piper had a webkinz when she was a baby. She would snuggle with it anytime Tucker didnt want to..



Omg! So sweet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> Not my cat, but I thought fellow cat lovers would appreciate this cute gif:




Too cute!!


----------



## donnaoh

domates said:


> View attachment 1813919
> 
> 
> if it fits, we sits


----------



## ColdSteel

One of my cats (the binge eating calico) loves to dig in the garbage. Yesterday she pulled out a soft taco bell taco and had herself a few bites. She's terrible at hiding evidence because she left it on the floor.


----------



## Lady Stardust

ColdSteel, lol! Kitties love Tbell, Storm knows what the bag looks like and when I bring it home he cries until I give him some of the taco cheese


----------



## Bbyjill

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> ColdSteel[b/] lol! Kitties love Tbell, Storm knows what the bag looks like and when I bring it home he cries until I give him some of the taco cheese



Tooo cute!


----------



## madamefifi

I would love to open this Zappos box and try on my new Frye boots, but...


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola hanging out in her new personal house!


----------



## madamefifi

Hope! Arthur got off the box! Despair...Clarence took his place. Can't win, these boots are made for waiting...


----------



## kimkimsjourney

madamefifi said:


> I would love to open this Zappos box and try on my new Frye boots, but...





madamefifi said:


> Hope! Arthur got off the box! Despair...Clarence took his place. Can't win, these boots are made for waiting...



lol - so cute!


----------



## susu1978

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Lola hanging out in her new personal house!



I love lola


----------



## susu1978

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Hope! Arthur got off the box! Despair...Clarence took his place. Can't win, these boots are made for waiting...



Lol,adorable....


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> I would love to open this Zappos box and try on my new Frye boots, but...





madamefifi said:


> Hope! Arthur got off the box! Despair...Clarence took his place. Can't win, these boots are made for waiting...



All your babies are adorable..



Dancechika24 said:


> Lola hanging out in her new personal house!



I missed seeing pics of dear Lola!! Gorgeous!


----------



## kaitydid

madamefifi said:


> Hope! Arthur got off the box! Despair...Clarence took his place. Can't win, these boots are made for waiting...


 
How sweet! But didn't you hear that a kitty's naptime is much more important than boots?


----------



## Bbyjill

madamefifi said:
			
		

> I would love to open this Zappos box and try on my new Frye boots, but...



So sweet!.  Yeah i would let the finish.


----------



## Bbyjill

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Hope! Arthur got off the box! Despair...Clarence took his place. Can't win, these boots are made for waiting...



Your Kitties are beautiful.  Love the pics


----------



## love_addict919

Chance saying, "Good morning mommy!"


----------



## Dancechika24

Just got my new Lola mousepad!! How cute is this?


----------



## Bbyjill

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Just got my new Lola mousepad!! How cute is this?



I can't keep up with everyone matched with there babies.  Is this your babies picture on the mouse pad?


----------



## Dancechika24

Bbyjill said:


> I can't keep up with everyone matched with there babies.  Is this your babies picture on the mouse pad?



Yep! I got this customized on zazzle.com. Now i can look at my Lola all day at work when I move my mouse lol.


----------



## Bbyjill

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Yep! I got this customized on zazzle.com. Now i can look at my Lola all day at work when I move my mouse lol.



She looks like a princess.  And Lola  is a perfect princess name..  I going to have to check out that website.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:


> Just got my new Lola mousepad!! How cute is this?




Love it! Lola is quite the model...she should be doing commercials!


----------



## sally.m

I was always puzzled as to why my long sleeve tee's were often pulled out of my wardrobe. I now know how it happens...........


----------



## sally.m




----------



## Michele26

sally.m said:


>



I love how comfy he looks and seeing the white paw on your clothes. I had two tuxedo cats, just lost one of them a few months ago he was 13 years old.


----------



## siewhung1314

my tortie Persian


----------



## Sweetpea83

siewhung1314 said:


> View attachment 1845371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tortie Persian




So cute!


----------



## mymeimei02

It's been awhile and I love reading and seeing all these cute fur babies everyone has here. 
My Stitch and Mochi (he's the one in the back) both being couch potatoes with me watching TV


----------



## its_a_keeper

sally.m said:


> I was always puzzled as to why my long sleeve tee's were often pulled out of my wardrobe. I now know how it happens...........



*lol* our Áurea is always opening my undies drawer and socks drawer 



mymeimei02 said:


> It's been awhile and I love reading and seeing all these cute fur babies everyone has here.
> My Stitch and Mochi (he's the one in the back) both being couch potatoes with me watching TV
> View attachment 1845782



awww, chillin with Mommy! Love those two!


----------



## siewhung1314

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> It's been awhile and I love reading and seeing all these cute fur babies everyone has here.
> My Stitch and Mochi (he's the one in the back) both being couch potatoes with me watching TV



Ahhhhh so cute, your black and white one looks similar to mine


----------



## kaitydid

siewhung1314 said:


> View attachment 1845371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tortie Persian


 
How adorable! I have a Persian too.


----------



## KathSummers

Otis loves to sleep in cardboard/shoeboxes


----------



## Michele26

KathSummers said:


> Otis loves to sleep in cardboard/shoeboxes



So funny!

Have any more pictures of Otis?


----------



## KathSummers

Michele26 said:
			
		

> So funny!
> 
> Have any more pictures of Otis?



Of course!


----------



## KathSummers

Some more


----------



## Michele26

KathSummers said:


> Of course!



His paws look like feet.


----------



## Michele26

*KathSummers*, thanks for posting. We don't have too many members that have hairless cats. He's beautiful!


----------



## KathSummers

Michele26 said:
			
		

> KathSummers, thanks for posting. We don't have too many members that have hairless cats. He's beautiful!



Thank you! He's the 2nd love of my life after my DBF (or 1st? Haha)


----------



## siewhung1314

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Otis loves to sleep in cardboard/shoeboxes



Awe!  So.cute, I want to rub his belly  gorgeous cat!


----------



## Bbyjill

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Of course!



So oooooo cute.  If i didn't have	a couple of outdoor indoor babies i would  find one if these.


----------



## mothbeast

KathSummers said:


> Some more


oh your kitty is so cute! Is his tail furry? Are those stripes just on the skin?


----------



## KathSummers

mothbeast said:
			
		

> oh your kitty is so cute! Is his tail furry? Are those stripes just on the skin?



Yes his tail is furry and he has stripes  he was pink as a baby, the stripes came later when he grew older (he's 4 now)


----------



## Bbyjill

My Piper desided to lay on the bed while I was making it. I just happend to have my phone near me.  She was Very very independant until she got fixed.  Its been several months now and shes still soooooooo lovey.


----------



## clevercat

Shamelessly posting just about everywhere......
The newest members of the family.
On the left, Olivia-Skye and on the right, her brother, Solomon Seal

I just adore them.....


----------



## its_a_keeper

clevercat said:
			
		

> Shamelessly posting just about everywhere......
> The newest members of the family.
> On the left, Olivia-Skye and on the right, her brother, Solomon Seal
> 
> I just adore them.....



YAY! What cuties! Bet they like to discover everything!


----------



## kaitydid

clevercat said:
			
		

> Shamelessly posting just about everywhere......
> The newest members of the family.
> On the left, Olivia-Skye and on the right, her brother, Solomon Seal
> 
> I just adore them.....



What cute babies!


----------



## Sweetpea83

clevercat said:


> Shamelessly posting just about everywhere......
> The newest members of the family.
> On the left, Olivia-Skye and on the right, her brother, Solomon Seal
> 
> I just adore them.....
> 
> View attachment 1848694




Oh my!! They are darling...


----------



## merekat703

kathsummers said:


> some more


 love!


----------



## merekat703

My fuzzy babies!


----------



## merekat703

And  a funny pic I did in Photoshop.


----------



## Sweetpea83

merekat703 said:


> My fuzzy babies!




Both of them are gorgeous!


----------



## merekat703

Sweetpea83 said:


> Both of them are gorgeous!


 Thanks!


----------



## oggers86

As i was reading this thread elise came and plonked herself on me. I assumed she wanted her picture taken too but she wasnt making life easy. I managed to get a pic but at the cost of me being abandoned for the empty sofa.


----------



## siewhung1314

merekat703 said:
			
		

> My fuzzy babies!



So adorable! !


----------



## siewhung1314

oggers86 said:
			
		

> As i was reading this thread elise came and plonked herself on me. I assumed she wanted her picture taken too but she wasnt making life easy. I managed to get a pic but at the cost of me being abandoned for the empty sofa.



Such a pretty name for a lady feline


----------



## mothbeast

KathSummers said:


> Yes his tail is furry and he has stripes  he was pink as a baby, the stripes came later when he grew older (he's 4 now)



OMG that is the cutest thing ever! We thought about getting one but we thought it might be cold in SF.


----------



## mothbeast

Bbyjill said:


> My Piper desided to lay on the bed while I was making it. I just happend to have my phone near me.  She was Very very independant until she got fixed.  Its been several months now and shes still soooooooo lovey.


What a sweet stripey kitty.



clevercat said:


> Shamelessly posting just about everywhere......
> The newest members of the family.
> On the left, Olivia-Skye and on the right, her brother, Solomon Seal
> 
> I just adore them.....
> 
> View attachment 1848694



oh they are so tiny and cute.



merekat703 said:


> My fuzzy babies!



Love the longhairs!


----------



## Dancechika24

merekat703 said:


> And  a funny pic I did in Photoshop.



Love this!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Salem figured out how to sit, stand, and lay down all at once! And Rusty is a sleepy cat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ChristinaDanise said:


> Salem figured out how to sit, stand, and lay down all at once! And Rusty is a sleepy cat.




Adorable. Love their names..


----------



## Bbyjill

ChristinaDanise said:
			
		

> Salem figured out how to sit, stand, and lay down all at once! And Rusty is a sleepy cat.



Tooo funny.    And rusty looks like a lion.  Both are very pretty Kitties


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Adorable. Love their names..



Thanks! Both my bf's idea, long before I was around!

Salem was named after Sabrina The Teenage Witch's talking cat, lol.

And Rusty was called "Cat" for a few months because no one could think up a good one for him...He is a bully to Salem, and he thought "Rusty" sounded like a bully's name, lol, and so he was named!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Tooo funny.    And rusty looks like a lion.  Both are very pretty Kitties



Thank you! Salem is very silly, bf's Dad has a moped and he likes to perch on the seat and pretend he's riding.

Rusty is very fluffy. I told bf many times Simba would have been a good name.

Here is a better one of Rusty...He likes laying under things.


----------



## Bbyjill

ChristinaDanise said:
			
		

> Thank you! Salem is very silly, bf's Dad has a moped and he likes to perch on the seat and pretend he's riding.
> 
> Rusty is very fluffy. I told bf many times Simba would have been a good name.
> 
> Here is a better one of Rusty...He likes laying under things.



Ahhh  Simba woulda been great but Rusty fits him to.   growing up I was only allowed to have yellow cats.  He looks gentle.    I have already have two Piper and Tucker and They are a handfull.  Eventually I am going to get a yellow fluffy kitten like Rusty...   Sooooo soft.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ChristinaDanise said:


> Thanks! Both my bf's idea, long before I was around!
> 
> *Salem was named after Sabrina The Teenage Witch's talking cat, lol.
> *
> And Rusty was called "Cat" for a few months because no one could think up a good one for him...He is a bully to Salem, and he thought "Rusty" sounded like a bully's name, lol, and so he was named!




Lol, I use to love that show!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Lol, I use to love that show!



lol, bf was like, 12, he wanted his own talking cat, Salem just happened to be a little black cat, too!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Ahhh  Simba woulda been great but Rusty fits him to.   growing up I was only allowed to have yellow cats.  He looks gentle.    I have already have two Piper and Tucker and They are a handfull.  Eventually I am going to get a yellow fluffy kitten like Rusty...   Sooooo soft.



Aww! I love cheddar cats. I love ALL kitties, actually! He is quite the biter and hisser, but has his moments. These two ignore each other, but lay close in the winter. He is a big soft furball!


----------



## Bbyjill

ChristinaDanise said:
			
		

> Aww! I love cheddar cats. I love ALL kitties, actually! He is quite the biter and hisser, but has his moments. These two ignore each other, but lay close in the winter. He is a big soft furball!



That's funny they don't like each other but have no problem using each other for heat.   I needed a chuckel.


----------



## jen_sparro

Baby chilling on my uncle's motorbike-





One of my favourite shots of her, she has such a pretty face-




And now for my (not so little!) raggamuffin  Alfie helping me procrastinate from uni work-


----------



## KathSummers

Found someone in one of my blankets this morning


----------



## KathSummers

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Baby chilling on my uncle's motorbike-
> 
> One of my favourite shots of her, she has such a pretty face-
> 
> And now for my (not so little!) raggamuffin  Alfie helping me procrastinate from uni work-



Awwwwww


----------



## susu1978

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Baby chilling on my uncle's motorbike-
> 
> One of my favourite shots of her, she has such a pretty face-
> 
> And now for my (not so little!) raggamuffin  Alfie helping me procrastinate from uni work-



Love alfie so cute....


----------



## susu1978

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Found someone in one of my blankets this morning



Gorgeoys


----------



## ChristinaDanise

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> Baby chilling on my uncle's motorbike-
> 
> One of my favourite shots of her, she has such a pretty face-
> 
> And now for my (not so little!) raggamuffin  Alfie helping me procrastinate from uni work-



Aww! Cute kitties! They look extra soft and cuddly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jen_sparro said:


> Baby chilling on my uncle's motorbike-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite shots of her, she has such a pretty face-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for my (not so little!) raggamuffin  Alfie helping me procrastinate from uni work-


----------



## springbaby

Just found this thread. Can't wait to go back and see all the adorable pics. Here's my little princess


----------



## Bbyjill

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Just found this thread. Can't wait to go back and see all the adorable pics. Here's my little princess



Those blue eyes!   Such a sweet kitty!    Welcome   this thread is great.  When ya need a daily pick me up from all the stress is nice to have peoples Kitties to look at.  Ya can't help but smile.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Alfie!  

Cute kitties everyone.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Just found this thread. Can't wait to go back and see all the adorable pics. Here's my little princess



Beautiful.


----------



## merekat703

closetoreal said:


> Just found this thread. Can't wait to go back and see all the adorable pics. Here's my little princess


 


KathSummers said:


> Found someone in one of my blankets this morning


 


jen_sparro said:


> Baby chilling on my uncle's motorbike-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite shots of her, she has such a pretty face-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for my (not so little!) raggamuffin  Alfie helping me procrastinate from uni work-


 

Awww you all have such pretty kitties!!


----------



## donnaoh

jen_sparro said:


> Baby chilling on my uncle's motorbike-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite shots of her, she has such a pretty face-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for my (not so little!) raggamuffin  Alfie helping me procrastinate from uni work-


Love the motorcycle shot!!


----------



## wednesday415

Toffee (White+Cream) - 2.5 yrs old Scottish Fold

Glucose (Blue) - 2 yrs old British Shorthair


----------



## Bbyjill

wednesday415 said:
			
		

> Toffee (White+Cream) - 2.5 yrs old Scottish Fold
> 
> Glucose (Blue) - 2 yrs old British Shorthair



Are they sleeping like that?   They are so beautiful.   Toffee's eyes, he could get away with anything.  And Glucose looks soooo soft. I had a kitty named baby just like him.   Soo sweet!


----------



## ColdSteel

wednesday415 said:
			
		

> Toffee (White+Cream) - 2.5 yrs old Scottish Fold
> 
> Glucose (Blue) - 2 yrs old British Shorthair



I die!


----------



## madamefifi

Omg I LOVE that first pic!


----------



## madamefifi

Laszlo




Arthur

Lucinda and our new baby, Henry


----------



## madamefifi

Henry and Lucinda napping together!  So cute!


----------



## Bbyjill

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Henry and Lucinda napping together!  So cute!



Thay are cute!   It made me go awww  literally..


----------



## madamefifi

Why aren't these cats outdoors, enjoying this lovely day? Top to bottom:  Zuul, Gozer, and Laszlo.


----------



## blahdeeblahblah

wednesday415 said:


> Toffee (White+Cream) - 2.5 yrs old Scottish Fold
> 
> Glucose (Blue) - 2 yrs old British Shorthair
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860758


OMG!! My dream cats!!! Have always wanted a Scottish fold and a blue British shorthair!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest pics!


----------



## Michele26

This thread puts a smile on my face everyday.

Tuesday night our 14 year old diabetic cat Siggy crossed over the rainbow bridge. Last November he was diagnosed with heart disease & lymphoma. He was on chemotherapy & medication (12 pills daily) for his heart since being diagnosed. We know the treatments gave us extra time with him. My DH & I are brokenhearted, but we know we did everything possible to give him a great life. We always thought Siggy wasn't like any other cat we ever had. He just didn't know he was a cat & many times he acted human.

I love seeing all the pictures of everyone's cats..please keep them coming. 

ETA: That's Siggy in my avatar.


----------



## papertiger

Michele26 said:


> This thread puts a smile on my face everyday.
> 
> Tuesday night our 14 year old diabetic cat Siggy crossed over the rainbow bridge. Last November he was diagnosed with heart disease & lymphoma. He was on chemotherapy & medication (12 pills daily) for his heart since being diagnosed. We know the treatments gave us extra time with him. My DH & I are brokenhearted, but we know we did everything possible to give him a great life. We always thought Siggy wasn't like any other cat we ever had. He just didn't know he was a cat & many times he acted human.
> 
> I love seeing all the pictures of everyone's cats..please keep them coming.
> 
> ETA: That's Siggy in my avatar.



 Bless him, little fella, so sorry *Michele * 

Here is one of my 2 little fellas modelling one of my H scarves and showing me that stripes and spots go wonderfully together. His markings are as chic and fabulous as any Hermes scarf and his fur is just as silky.


----------



## Lanier

It's been awhile since I've posted pictures of Flower


----------



## Lanier

Michele26 said:


> This thread puts a smile on my face everyday.
> 
> Tuesday night our 14 year old diabetic cat Siggy crossed over the rainbow bridge. Last November he was diagnosed with heart disease & lymphoma. He was on chemotherapy & medication (12 pills daily) for his heart since being diagnosed. We know the treatments gave us extra time with him. My DH & I are brokenhearted, but we know we did everything possible to give him a great life. We always thought Siggy wasn't like any other cat we ever had. He just didn't know he was a cat & many times he acted human.
> 
> I love seeing all the pictures of everyone's cats..please keep them coming.
> 
> ETA: That's Siggy in my avatar.



 I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## madamefifi

Michele26 said:
			
		

> This thread puts a smile on my face everyday.
> 
> Tuesday night our 14 year old diabetic cat Siggy crossed over the rainbow bridge. Last November he was diagnosed with heart disease & lymphoma. He was on chemotherapy & medication (12 pills daily) for his heart since being diagnosed. We know the treatments gave us extra time with him. My DH & I are brokenhearted, but we know we did everything possible to give him a great life. We always thought Siggy wasn't like any other cat we ever had. He just didn't know he was a cat & many times he acted human.
> 
> I love seeing all the pictures of everyone's cats..please keep them coming.
> 
> ETA: That's Siggy in my avatar.



I'm so sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## bnjj

So sorry, Michele.  I know how much it hurts.


----------



## bnjj

Lanier said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted pictures of Flower


 
Flower is so pretty.  Is she cross-eyed?

Someone here has a cross-eyed black cat that is so ridiculously cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

papertiger said:


> Here is one of my 2 little fellas modelling one of my H scarves and showing me that stripes and spots go wonderfully together. His markings are as chic and fabulous as any Hermes scarf and his fur is just as silky.



What a gorgeous kitty! Please post more pics!


----------



## Bbyjill

Lanier said:
			
		

> It's been awhile since I've posted pictures of Flower



"the camera again?"  He's asking.   He looks so soft.   Mine now give me a look or simply flee when the see the camera.


----------



## natski

Hi guys, this is my first post and i thought it'd be fitting if i posted in this thread! I have a burmese kitty and for some reason i don't think it will let me upload a photo?!


----------



## Bbyjill

natski said:
			
		

> Hi guys, this is my first post and i thought it'd be fitting if i posted in this thread! I have a burmese kitty and for some reason i don't think it will let me upload a photo?!



Try cropping it


----------



## Bbyjill

I have been looking at some if my babies pics they dont  let me take many anymore.  A couple I may have uploaded before   But not sure.    Tucker /two toned Piper/tabby


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## juneping

Michele26 said:


> This thread puts a smile on my face everyday.
> 
> Tuesday night our 14 year old diabetic cat Siggy crossed over the rainbow bridge. Last November he was diagnosed with heart disease & lymphoma. He was on chemotherapy & medication (12 pills daily) for his heart since being diagnosed. We know the treatments gave us extra time with him. My DH & I are brokenhearted, but we know we did everything possible to give him a great life. We always thought Siggy wasn't like any other cat we ever had. He just didn't know he was a cat & many times he acted human.
> 
> I love seeing all the pictures of everyone's cats..please keep them coming.
> 
> ETA: That's Siggy in my avatar.



i am sorry....rip..


----------



## Michele26

Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Lanier

Bbyjill said:


> I have been looking at some if my babies pics they dont  let me take many anymore.  A couple I may have uploaded before   But not sure.    Tucker /two toned Piper/tabby



Your kitties are gorgeous!


----------



## Lanier

bnjj said:


> Flower is so pretty.  Is she cross-eyed?
> 
> Someone here has a cross-eyed black cat that is so ridiculously cute.



Yes!  She is a little bit cross-eyed. It used to be a LOT worse when she was younger but it's mostly straightened itself out over the years.

I will let Flower know that she has a cross-eyed kitty cousin somewhere. LOL.


----------



## Lush Life

Lanier said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted pictures of Flower



Flower is just so breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## ducky112

Here's my cat...just had her first birthday =)


----------



## Bbyjill

Lanier said:
			
		

> Your kitties are gorgeous!



Thank you!   I am very proud of my babies.  There, like all of our Kitties, are very spoiled.


----------



## Bbyjill

ducky112 said:
			
		

> Here's my cat...just had her first birthday =)



Very pretty!  Love her charm and happy birthday!


----------



## piratesbooty

Here is one of my babies. Her name in Niko.


----------



## Lanier

Lush Life said:


> Flower is just so breathtakingly beautiful!



You are so sweet --- thank you!!


----------



## Lanier

ducky112 said:


> Here's my cat...just had her first birthday =)



Look at that face!  She is such a cutie!



piratesbooty said:


> View attachment 1865520
> 
> 
> Here is one of my babies. Her name in Niko.



What a gorgeous calico! From my experiences, calicos have the sweetest temperaments.


----------



## Bbyjill

I am laying down to take a Sunday nap and Tucker craws in bed with me.   I feeling love from my baby.


----------



## Glamouricious

I can't stop looking at those picks! This thread is long but I can't stop...
Soooo cute...


----------



## bnjj

ducky112 said:


> Here's my cat...just had her first birthday =)


 
Oh my gosh - such a pretty face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ducky112 said:


> Here's my cat...just had her first birthday =)




Cutie!


----------



## wednesday415

My super naughty baby - Glucose (Blue)


----------



## ducky112

awww thanks guys =) She's still a little crazy with her kitty behaviours but still a sweetie


----------



## Star15Rin

wednesday415 said:
			
		

> My super naughty baby - Glucose (Blue)



Love them both! So cute!


----------



## piratesbooty

Another one of my girls. I love that she looks like she has a goatee haha. Her name is Yumi.


----------



## Sweetpea83

piratesbooty said:


> View attachment 1869036
> 
> 
> Another one of my girls. I love that she looks like she has a goatee haha. Her name is Yumi.



So cute..


----------



## KathSummers

Baby Otis


----------



## Bbyjill

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Baby Otis



How cute is he!


----------



## love_addict919

Chance is probably thinking, "stop waking me up to take a picture mommy!"


----------



## Bbyjill

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> Chance is probably thinking, "stop waking me up to take a picture mommy!"



That'sfunny    it like he's saying " do you mind"   mine gives me that look it makes me laugh.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ducky112 said:


> Here's my cat...just had her first birthday =)



Happy Belated! Such a sweet and pretty girl!



piratesbooty said:


> View attachment 1865520
> 
> 
> Here is one of my babies. Her name in Niko.



Nice!



Bbyjill said:


> I am laying down to take a Sunday nap and Tucker craws in bed with me.   I feeling love from my baby.



Awww, that was cute of Tucker to join you!



wednesday415 said:


> My super naughty baby - Glucose (Blue)
> 
> View attachment 1867782
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1867783



Looks like both are having tons of fun 



piratesbooty said:


> View attachment 1869036
> 
> 
> Another one of my girls. I love that she looks like she has a goatee haha. Her name is Yumi.



Cute!



KathSummers said:


> Baby Otis



I like his face!



love_addict919 said:


> View attachment 1869895
> 
> 
> Chance is probably thinking, "stop waking me up to take a picture mommy!"



Hihi, they all look like that when disturbed in theire sleep!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Our boys cuddling


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Michele26

its_a_keeper said:


> Our boys cuddling



 when they preen one another.


----------



## Bbyjill

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Our boys cuddling



I love that!   So sweet.     they both look so soft.   made me smile. And also distracted my workout :-P well worth it.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Cute!





Michele26 said:


> when they preen one another.





Bbyjill said:


> I love that!   So sweet.     they both look so soft.   made me smile. And also distracted my workout :-P well worth it.



 the boys really love eachother!


----------



## elenril

Ok, which of the hundreds of photos of my babies should I upload? Let me introduce them:




First up is Little Puss. She's the mum!




This is White Puss. He likes to snuggle at night when no-one's watching.




This is Outkast. He's a bit of a loner and won't hang out with the others.




This is Teeny Tiny. She's the smallest, and has to be fed separately, poor thing.




And here we have Tripod (at the back) and Cosmo (under the covers). Tripod got hit by a car when he was young so he only has 3 legs but he gets around just fine.




All together now! (Except for Cosmo, he was probably off somewhere stuffing his face.)

As you can see, we're very original with names around here!


----------



## Bbyjill

elenril said:
			
		

> Ok, which of the hundreds of photos of my babies should I upload? Let me introduce them:
> 
> First up is Little Puss. She's the mum!
> 
> This is White Puss. He likes to snuggle at night when no-one's watching.
> 
> This is Outkast. He's a bit of a loner and won't hang out with the others.
> 
> This is Teeny Tiny. She's the smallest, and has to be fed separately, poor thing.
> 
> And here we have Tripod (at the back) and Cosmo (under the covers). Tripod got hit by a car when he was young so he only has 3 legs but he gets around just fine.
> 
> All together now! (Except for Cosmo, he was probably off somewhere stuffing his face.)
> 
> As you can see, we're very original with names around here!



Do you need a cat sitter?    I would be in kitty heaven.  There all so pretty?


----------



## Sweetpea83

elenril said:


> Ok, which of the hundreds of photos of my babies should I upload? Let me introduce them:
> 
> View attachment 1872068
> 
> 
> First up is Little Puss. She's the mum!
> 
> View attachment 1872072
> 
> 
> This is White Puss. He likes to snuggle at night when no-one's watching.
> 
> View attachment 1872074
> 
> 
> This is Outkast. He's a bit of a loner and won't hang out with the others.
> 
> View attachment 1872075
> 
> 
> This is Teeny Tiny. She's the smallest, and has to be fed separately, poor thing.
> 
> View attachment 1872083
> 
> 
> And here we have Tripod (at the back) and Cosmo (under the covers). Tripod got hit by a car when he was young so he only has 3 legs but he gets around just fine.
> 
> View attachment 1872087
> 
> 
> All together now! (Except for Cosmo, he was probably off somewhere stuffing his face.)
> 
> As you can see, we're very original with names around here!




So cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

elenril said:


> Ok, which of the hundreds of photos of my babies should I upload? Let me introduce them:
> 
> View attachment 1872068
> 
> 
> First up is Little Puss. She's the mum!
> 
> View attachment 1872072
> 
> 
> This is White Puss. He likes to snuggle at night when no-one's watching.
> 
> View attachment 1872074
> 
> 
> This is Outkast. He's a bit of a loner and won't hang out with the others.
> 
> View attachment 1872075
> 
> 
> This is Teeny Tiny. She's the smallest, and has to be fed separately, poor thing.
> 
> View attachment 1872083
> 
> 
> And here we have Tripod (at the back) and Cosmo (under the covers). Tripod got hit by a car when he was young so he only has 3 legs but he gets around just fine.
> 
> View attachment 1872087
> 
> 
> All together now! (Except for Cosmo, he was probably off somewhere stuffing his face.)
> 
> As you can see, we're very original with names around here!



What a great Gang you pussy Gang you got there!

Love the car pic!!!


----------



## elenril

Bbyjill said:


> Do you need a cat sitter?    I would be in kitty heaven.  There all so pretty?



Haha they think they're pretty good looking  Winter is my favourite time of year because they'll come and snuggle with me in bed all at once.



Sweetpea83 said:


> So cute!



Thanks! I have so many photos of them being cute and doing funny things! Cats are a constant source of entertainment.



its_a_keeper said:


> What a great Gang you pussy Gang you got there!
> 
> Love the car pic!!!



They love sitting on my car when I get home because it's so warm! But my boyfriend just bought a fancy expensive sports car and can't stand it when they get muddy pawprints on his shiny car


----------



## elenril

This thread makes me smile! I love looking at everyone's beloved kitties. It's amazing how many of them look the same as mine! And a lot of them all have expressions that are very familiar - grouchy and sleepy


----------



## its_a_keeper

elenril said:


> They love sitting on my car when I get home because it's so warm! But my boyfriend just bought a fancy expensive sports car and can't stand it when they get muddy pawprints on his shiny car



hihi, I can imagin him cursing at the fluffies when they siz on his new car!
The Fiance is just the same, he is always afraid that they might scratch the paint  as if! *lol*


----------



## madamefifi

Henry napping in rather awkward position!


----------



## robotindisguise

elenril said:


> Ok, which of the hundreds of photos of my babies should I upload? Let me introduce them:
> 
> View attachment 1872068
> 
> 
> First up is Little Puss. She's the mum!
> 
> View attachment 1872072
> 
> 
> This is White Puss. He likes to snuggle at night when no-one's watching.
> 
> View attachment 1872074
> 
> 
> This is Outkast. He's a bit of a loner and won't hang out with the others.
> 
> View attachment 1872075
> 
> 
> This is Teeny Tiny. She's the smallest, and has to be fed separately, poor thing.
> 
> View attachment 1872083
> 
> 
> And here we have Tripod (at the back) and Cosmo (under the covers). Tripod got hit by a car when he was young so he only has 3 legs but he gets around just fine.
> 
> View attachment 1872087
> 
> 
> All together now! (Except for Cosmo, he was probably off somewhere stuffing his face.)
> 
> As you can see, we're very original with names around here!


 
Awww what cute babies! Teeny in the washing machine is adorable. 

Our first cat was a black 3-legged too! He had a lovely long life after his accident.


----------



## dar.d

My siamese twins!
Much bigger now, but this is too cute for words


----------



## elenril

dar.d said:
			
		

> My siamese twins!
> Much bigger now, but this is too cute for words



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Bbyjill

dar.d said:
			
		

> My siamese twins!
> Much bigger now, but this is too cute for words



Sooooooooo precious!


----------



## noonoo07

dar.d said:


> my siamese twins!
> Much bigger now, but this is too cute for words



precious!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

dar.d said:


> My siamese twins!
> Much bigger now, but this is too cute for words




Adorable!


----------



## LuvManoloB

KathSummers said:


> Baby Otis



What a gorgeous Sphynx baby!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Couldn't resist posting a pic of my crazy little monkey. His name is Gizmo and he's about 6 years old.  I also have two other furkids at home - Mason & Ember.


----------



## bnjj

Wow!  What a beauty.


----------



## robotindisguise

Omg, those eyes!


----------



## Bbyjill

LuvManoloB said:
			
		

> Couldn't resist posting a pic of my crazy little monkey. His name is Gizmo and he's about 6 years old.  I also have two other furkids at home - Mason & Ember.



He is beautiful!  Looks like he has a stash.   Whats his temperament like?


----------



## LuvManoloB

bnjj said:


> Wow!  What a beauty.



Thanks! He is very hard to resist even when he is bad.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Bbyjill said:


> He is beautiful!  Looks like he has a stash.   Whats his temperament like?[/QUOTE
> 
> When I adopted him at one year old, he was a pretty active little dude, but I did have another male that he could play with, so that worked out well. He is about 6 now and he is far less active. He knows how to open cabinets and he LOVES to watch animal planet. I would say he is not a lap cat and he doesn't really like to be held, but does enjoy just being next to you. He really just makes me smile.


----------



## LuvManoloB

robotindisguise said:


> Omg, those eyes!



It's crazy, but they really are THAT blue. I am definitely a biased mommy, but I think they're stunning.


----------



## its_a_keeper

LuvManoloB said:


> Couldn't resist posting a pic of my crazy little monkey. His name is Gizmo and he's about 6 years old.  I also have two other furkids at home - Mason & Ember.



Woha! Pretty boy!

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Bert beeing silly






And squezin into the small bed with Aurea


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Adorable!



Thanky, they really are.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

got one more, this is Brownie, a stray we take care of and fed her and had her spayed, she is round about 9 years now


----------



## Michele26

its_a_keeper said:


> Woha! Pretty boy!
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> Bert beeing silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And squezin into the small bed with Aurea



 them!


----------



## love_addict919

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Thanky, they really are.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> got one more, this is Brownie, a stray we take care of and fed her and had her spayed, she is round about 9 years now



Brownie is adorable!


----------



## Bbyjill

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Woha! Pretty boy!
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Bert beeing silly
> 
> And squezin into the small bed with Aurea



Does one fall off?   Sooo sweet and there makrkings are beautiful.   Cats are funny


----------



## bnjj

Awww.  

Does Brownie let you pet her?


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper said:


> Thanky, they really are.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> got one more, this is Brownie, a stray we take care of and fed her and had her spayed, she is round about 9 years now




That's so sweet of you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Michele26 said:
			
		

> them!



Same here, thanky




			
				love_addict919 said:
			
		

> Brownie is adorable!



She really is. She looks black but when the sun hits her fur she is a dark chocolate brown 




			
				Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Does one fall off?   Sooo sweet and there makrkings are beautiful.   Cats are funny



sometimes! Once all three tried to get into that bed! It didn't worked out *lol*




			
				bnjj said:
			
		

> Awww.
> 
> Does Brownie let you pet her?



Sometimes but only really carefully and most times only before dinner 

But she likes to be pet by my Fiance or Dad, she is more a guys-kinda-girl 




			
				Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> That's so sweet of you!



Thanks, we just can't help it


----------



## elenril

We bought a new ikea shelf and of course as soon as we built it all the cats started sitting in the holes. We did set up this shot by luring them in with food to get them all in at the same time


----------



## Bbyjill

elenril said:
			
		

> We bought a new ikea shelf and of course as soon as we built it all the cats started sitting in the holes. We did set up this shot by luring them in with food to get them all in at the same time



That's something I would do.  There so cute and nice shelf too!


----------



## its_a_keeper

elenril said:
			
		

> We bought a new ikea shelf and of course as soon as we built it all the cats started sitting in the holes. We did set up this shot by luring them in with food to get them all in at the same time



Like the crazy cat Lady Organizer!!!

Love it!


----------



## madamefifi

Henry




Laszlo, caught mid-yawn




Hector enjoying the sunset




Dolores


----------



## Bbyjill

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Henry
> 
> Laszlo, caught mid-yawn
> 
> Hector enjoying the sunset
> 
> Dolores



There all so cute  Henry got my attention with his kitten eyes.  How sweet!


----------



## elenril

Bbyjill said:


> That's something I would do.  There so cute and nice shelf too!





its_a_keeper said:


> Like the crazy cat Lady Organizer!!!
> 
> Love it!



Haha, this shelf got moved into the bathroom but we are considering getting another one, decking it out with cushions, towels and boxes, and turning it into a cat condo!


----------



## juneping

its_a_keeper said:


> Woha! Pretty boy!
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> Bert beeing silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And squezin into the small bed with Aurea


lol...they look so cozy together....


----------



## Bbyjill

elenril said:
			
		

> Haha, this shelf got moved into the bathroom but we are considering getting another one, decking it out with cushions, towels and boxes, and turning it into a cat condo!



That's a really good idea!   Can ya take a pic when project complete


----------



## oggers86

More pics


----------



## Bbyjill

Tucker let me take a  picture.  Whoo hoo.   Lately he takes off when I hold up the phone.


----------



## elenril

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Tucker let me take a  picture.  Whoo hoo.   Lately he takes off when I hold up the phone.



Aww, he's so cute with his feet tucked in!


----------



## Esquared72

Here are my boys...Ralphie on the left and Randy on the right. Rare to catch a quiet moment when they're just hanging out together AND both look at the camera at the same time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bbyjill said:


> Tucker let me take a  picture.  Whoo hoo.   Lately he takes off when I hold up the phone.




Tucker is a cutie pie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

elenril said:


> We bought a new ikea shelf and of course as soon as we built it all the cats started sitting in the holes. We did set up this shot by luring them in with food to get them all in at the same time
> 
> View attachment 1883257




Haha, love it!


----------



## LuvManoloB

its_a_keeper said:


> Woha! Pretty boy!
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> Bert beeing silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And squezin into the small bed with Aurea



Thank you! Your babies are equally stunning!


----------



## bnjj

Loving all the new pictures!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love all the kitteh pics!
Thanks for sharing them girls.


----------



## prof ash

Troy getting pet and rolling around the carpet. I posted this because I just love how he crosses his little white paws


----------



## Bbyjill

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Troy getting pet and rolling around the carpet. I posted this because I just love how he crosses his little white paws



He's pretty.  Love thre crossed paws.  He looks similar to my Piper.   She's sleeping in a weird place.  Never mind the carpet!  I bought a foreclosed house the carpets are yucky.   Hardwood in the near future


----------



## Bbyjill

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> He's pretty.  Love thre crossed paws.  He looks similar to my Piper.   She's sleeping in a weird place.  Never mind the carpet!  I bought a foreclosed house the carpets are yucky.   Hardwood in the near future



.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ash14vwb said:


> Troy getting pet and rolling around the carpet. I posted this because I just love how he crosses his little white paws
> View attachment 1890648


 
such a pretty! He is really cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Bbyjill said:


> .


 
makes me wanna tickle that belly!


----------



## Bbyjill

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> makes me wanna tickle that belly!



I would  if she wasent sleeping.   Sometimes she would just lay like that.  It means  "tickel me"


----------



## prof ash

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> .



Oh my goodness, they are doing the same move!!!!! Too cute


----------



## AngieL

My little furrball


----------



## AngieL

I work next door to the city pound. When I have the chance and I need to get away, I hang out in the cat room  

I named this guy Turbo. He has escaped the room plenty of times


----------



## Bbyjill

AngieL said:
			
		

> I work next door to the city pound. When I have the chance and I need to get away, I hang out in the cat room
> 
> I named this guy Turbo. He has escaped the room plenty of times



So cute!  You can tell he's going to be gorgeous when he grows up.   such pretty eyes.


----------



## Star15Rin

AngieL said:
			
		

> I work next door to the city pound. When I have the chance and I need to get away, I hang out in the cat room
> 
> I named this guy Turbo. He has escaped the room plenty of times



OMG why hasn't someone taken him home yet? He is gorgeous!


----------



## elenril

AngieL said:
			
		

> I work next door to the city pound. When I have the chance and I need to get away, I hang out in the cat room
> 
> I named this guy Turbo. He has escaped the room plenty of times



Oh, that's so sad! I hate to bring this up, but if cats don't find homes after a while, don't they put them down?

I would hate to hang out at the pound, it would make me so sad


----------



## bnjj

AngieL said:


> I work next door to the city pound. When I have the chance and I need to get away, I hang out in the cat room
> 
> I named this guy Turbo. He has escaped the room plenty of times


 
Awww.  Is that the only spot of black on him?


----------



## ladyash

Not mine (but oh how I wish) barn kitty! I went to this petting zoo type thing yesterday and found a pretty little barn kitty! I kneeled down to pet him/her and he/she jumped up onto my lap and got comfy then stared at me like don't move or else lol! Oh how I love black kitties!!!


----------



## Bbyjill

ladyash said:
			
		

> Not mine (but oh how I wish) barn kitty! I went to this petting zoo type thing yesterday and found a pretty little barn kitty! I kneeled down to pet him/her and he/she jumped up onto my lap and got comfy then stared at me like don't move or else lol! Oh how I love black kitties!!!



Ahhh that's a sweet way to Meet a cat..  You going to keep him/her?   Some cats choose there parents.  Sounds like he choose you.


----------



## love_addict919

AngieL said:
			
		

> My little furrball



Sooo precious!!


----------



## love_addict919

AngieL said:
			
		

> I work next door to the city pound. When I have the chance and I need to get away, I hang out in the cat room
> 
> I named this guy Turbo. He has escaped the room plenty of times



Aww, im sure seeing you brightens up his day. What a cutie


----------



## ladyash

Bbyjill said:


> Ahhh that's a sweet way to Meet a cat..  You going to keep him/her?   Some cats choose there parents.  Sounds like he choose you.



ugh I wish! But I'm pretty sure the petting zoo would miss their kitty. Plus I have a roommate who is afraid of cats...Seriously...A grown man who is afraid of cats. I wish I were kidding but sadly I'm not.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Last week I took a photo of my best friend's cat, Gizmo...napping in one of her potted plants.


----------



## its_a_keeper

AngieL said:
			
		

> My little furrball



Pretty furrball you got there




			
				AngieL said:
			
		

> I work next door to the city pound. When I have the chance and I need to get away, I hang out in the cat room
> 
> I named this guy Turbo. He has escaped the room plenty of times



He looks sweet




			
				ladyash said:
			
		

> Not mine (but oh how I wish) barn kitty! I went to this petting zoo type thing yesterday and found a pretty little barn kitty! I kneeled down to pet him/her and he/she jumped up onto my lap and got comfy then stared at me like don't move or else lol! Oh how I love black kitties!!!



Adoreable




			
				Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Last week I took a photo of my best friend's cat, Gizmo...napping in one of her potted plants.



Awwww cutes thing I saw lately! 
Love how he curled up in and around that plant!


----------



## Bbyjill

ladyash said:
			
		

> ugh I wish! But I'm pretty sure the petting zoo would miss their kitty. Plus I have a roommate who is afraid of cats...Seriously...A grown man who is afraid of cats. I wish I were kidding but sadly I'm not.



that is too funny . Just yesterday my local radio station with having  this discussion and one of their parents had a almost deathly afraid of cats. the conversation cracked me upso hard I had to pull over.  Not the worst fear of ever heard. My ex's uncle was extremely scared of Peach fuz.   I thought thought he was lying until he brought out the piece of fruit, and his uncle broke out in a  sweat.  Total panic attack.     At least with a cat there's long nails, teeth and the possible sinus problems.


----------



## bnjj

Sweetpea83 said:


> Last week I took a photo of my best friend's cat, Gizmo...napping in one of her potted plants.


 
Awww how cute.


----------



## AngieL

Star15Rin said:
			
		

> OMG why hasn't someone taken him home yet? He is gorgeous!



He has a home now. One of the girls told me
That he was already adopted by the time I took that pic (last week sometime). His new owners was waiting for a Saturday to grab him






			
				elenril said:
			
		

> Oh, that's so sad! I hate to bring this up, but if cats don't find homes after a while, don't they put them down?
> 
> I would hate to hang out at the pound, it would make me so sad




I know  I really don't know and I can't know. It
Seems that they do get adopted though! 

We found a cat behind our building all scared. He had a tattoo so we brought him next door and turns out that his owners live half hour out of the city. We figure he must have jumped into a truck and jumped out. 




			
				bnjj said:
			
		

> Awww.  Is that the only spot of black on him?



Yup! Cute, hey?


---this is another pound cat. They named her Jane. I call her Cupcake


----------



## robotindisguise

Sweetpea83 said:


> Last week I took a photo of my best friend's cat, Gizmo...napping in one of her potted plants.


 
omg insanely cute!


----------



## elenril

AngieL said:
			
		

> He has a home now. One of the girls told me
> That he was already adopted by the time I took that pic (last week sometime). His new owners was waiting for a Saturday to grab him



I'm glad to hear he has a loving family now  One of our cats was abandoned twice before we got him, it just makes me so sad thinking about all those homeless kitties


----------



## its_a_keeper

AngieL said:


> ---this is another pound cat. They named her Jane. I call her Cupcake



 that face!


----------



## AngieL

I'm a cat pirate ? 
My furry eye patch ? 
Brain sucker? 
Hmmm...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## love_addict919

These kitties are all so cute!!


----------



## Bbyjill

I .


----------



## Bbyjill

My piper has a serious foot fedish.  She loves loves my feet.  Even my tennis shoes.  She will stick her head in and just lay there.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Bbyjill said:


> My piper has a serious foot fedish.  She loves loves my feet.  Even my tennis shoes.  She will stick her head in and just lay there.



Lol! At least so your feet are always warm!


----------



## Michele26

My mother had a cat who would fall asleep with his face in her sneakers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bbyjill said:


> My piper has a serious foot fedish.  She loves loves my feet.  Even my tennis shoes.  She will stick her head in and just lay there.




So cute!


----------



## Bbyjill

Thank you!   Shes a sweety   


Heres tucker asleep in my lap.


----------



## AngieL

Another cat from the pound next door


Octavia is her name

My coworker and I named her Maybeliene since she looks like she kinda has eye liner on


----------



## AngieL

Another pound cat. I haven't named him


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, ladies!


----------



## Bbyjill

Michele26 said:
			
		

> My mother had a cat who would fall asleep with his face in her sneakers.



That's funny...   Pipers never none that YET  but loves them  she plays and sticks her whole head in them.   She loves on my feet constantly.  I hardly ever get any face action.


----------



## its_a_keeper

AngieL said:


> Another cat from the pound next door
> 
> 
> Octavia is her name
> 
> My coworker and I named her Maybeliene since she looks like she kinda has eye liner on


 


AngieL said:


> Another pound cat. I haven't named him


 
aww, both are adoreable! And second the eyliner thingy!

So nice that you and your coworker are going there often.


----------



## AngieL

Here are my cats


----------



## Bbyjill

AngieL said:
			
		

> Here are my cats



There so pretty.  What are there names?


----------



## AngieL

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> There so pretty.  What are there names?



Black one is Fry. He was born with a short tail - all the bones are fused together all crooked
His personality matches his odd tail


----------



## AngieL

The Calico is Rogue
She loves anything that gives off heat. Dishwasher, blankets, your head...
Here she is under my shirt. That's my bra strap in  the picture. She would stay under someone's shirt for hours if they would let her


----------



## Michele26

AngieL said:


> The Calico is Rogue
> She loves anything that gives off heat. Dishwasher, blankets, your head...
> Here she is under my shirt. That's my bra strap in  the picture. She would stay under someone's shirt for hours if they would let her



OMG! That is so funny just like a cat!


----------



## oggers86

AngieL said:


> The Calico is Rogue
> She loves anything that gives off heat. Dishwasher, blankets, your head...
> Here she is under my shirt. That's my bra strap in  the picture. She would stay under someone's shirt for hours if they would let her



That is so cute!! One of my cats is in a grump with me this morning, refused to sit next to me and flounced off when I sat on the sofa. I think she is still upset because I accidently threw a cushion at her yesterday...forgot she was on the sofa and threw it on there out the way...she was not amused


----------



## bnjj

Sydney camped out on my bed and the two of them together in their bed.


----------



## Bbyjill

Hwy guys any of you live in VA and have outdoor babies?


----------



## Michele26

Bbyjill said:


> Hwy guys any of you live in VA and have outdoor babies?




I live in Northern VA, but my baby is an indoor cat.


----------



## Bbyjill

Michele26 said:
			
		

> I live in Northern VA, but my baby is an indoor cat.



Well that's ok,    I love my babies so much but scared of losing them,   there are other cats in the neighborhood and i have neighbor that left a threatening note saying if my babies turned up missing there in west va in a field  .   My babieor shoot  are born Hunters,  mice, rats,  well anything they can catch.   He clames he smells cat uren in his garden all the time.  If so why would you threaten in the fall and not the summer?  What its he trying to grow when weather is so cold?    There are several common landscaping plants that smell like cat pee, I have seen my boy get mice from his bushes, but not pee.   I have contracted police and have to talk with someone else Tommorow.     My home is an investment, I'll be moving soon and they can't stay in the home 24hrs a day.   I have been stressing like crazy.  My neighbor is abully too say the least.  I could use advise if anyone had any anything like this.


----------



## bnjj

My cats are strictly indoor kitties; too many dangers outside for them.

You may want to start a thread on this to get advice as this thread is mainly for posting photos and not indepth discussion.


----------



## madamefifi

I get up for one minute--ONE MINUTE!-- and this is what happens to my spot on the couch.


----------



## bnjj

Ohhh, I can so relate.


----------



## love_addict919

Haha my cat loves to do that all the time! And then when i try to move her, she climbs right back on my lap (although i dont mind that at all)


----------



## Bbyjill

madamefifi said:
			
		

> I get up for one minute--ONE MINUTE!-- and this is what happens to my spot on the couch.



Its a pre warmed.


----------



## pixiejenna

Bbyjill said:


> Well that's ok,    I love my babies so much but scared of losing them,   there are other cats in the neighborhood and i have neighbor that left a threatening note saying if my babies turned up missing there in west va in a field  .   My babieor shoot  are born Hunters,  mice, rats,  well anything they can catch.   He clames he smells cat uren in his garden all the time.  If so why would you threaten in the fall and not the summer?  What its he trying to grow when weather is so cold?    There are several common landscaping plants that smell like cat pee, I have seen my boy get mice from his bushes, but not pee.   I have contracted police and have to talk with someone else Tommorow.     My home is an investment, I'll be moving soon and they can't stay in the home 24hrs a day.   I have been stressing like crazy.  My neighbor is abully too say the least.  I could use advise if anyone had any anything like this.



Sorry to hear about your crazy neighbor. I have a really sensitive sense of smell and I honestly could not smell cat pee or dog pee for that matter on my plants. And I live on a corner lot so I get a lot of pets going in my yard, I see someone walking their dog in my yard on every other day. Luckily they don't leave #2's behind. It sounds like he's just looking to pick a fight. 



madamefifi said:


> I get up for one minute--ONE MINUTE!-- and this is what happens to my spot on the couch.



How precious  your cat pile!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I had a very special kitty who was with us for 12 years. He was an awesome companion and we all loved him very much and still miss him terribly. My 12 year old twin boys knew him their whole lives up until he passed away last year. This is Specks a few years ago..( He'd climbed onto my lap one night while I was cooking dinner. ) 





Fast forward to 2012...We have a Malamute puppy, 80 lb puppy..haha, and I've been very happy being a dog person for the last 10 months. I still miss my old man kitty, but I've healed a lot. A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that someone had dumped a little kitty out where I live in the sticks. She showed up at my house, very, very skinny, skittish, but just as sweet as could be. She reminds me SO much of my Specks, it's crazy. She hops into my truck, just like he always did, she got stuck on our roof...like he did when we first brought him home, she stands up on her hind legs to be petted...and she is the same color combination. She even has the same patch of white fur on her back. ( Maybe all gray speckle-coated kitties have that?) 
I don't know if she can be integrated successfully with my daughter's diva cat and our Malamute. Casey, my daughter's cat, has a mean streak in her, and barely tolerates Kenyon, our dog. I have not EVEN tried a meeting between the two cats, and Kenyon might view her as lunch. I know the smart thing to do is to find a better home for this new kitty to give her the best chance she has. ( but she's so cute...and really is a sweetie pie! ) 






Sorry for the long post. Any advice is welcomed!


----------



## Michele26

Sorry about Specs, it's never easy to lose a beloved pet that the whole family was attached to.

I've never had a problem integrating a new cat in my house. You have to follow a few simple rules, and if you do it works like a charm. First thing I would do is bring her to a vet for an exam and vaccines. After that you can set up an appointment for her to be spade. Here's a link with instructions for integration:

http://www.fourpaws.org/pages/adopting_pages/introducing_cats.html

Good luck, and God bless you for saving this kitty. If you have any questions please IM me.


----------



## mothbeast

madamefifi said:


> I get up for one minute--ONE MINUTE!-- and this is what happens to my spot on the couch.



Ha ha of course - since it was your spot it was obviously the BEST spot. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> I had a very special kitty who was with us for 12 years. He was an awesome companion and we all loved him very much and still miss him terribly. My 12 year old twin boys knew him their whole lives up until he passed away last year. This is Specks a few years ago..( He'd climbed onto my lap one night while I was cooking dinner. )
> 
> View attachment 1915939
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to 2012...We have a Malamute puppy, 80 lb puppy..haha, and I've been very happy being a dog person for the last 10 months. I still miss my old man kitty, but I've healed a lot. A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that someone had dumped a little kitty out where I live in the sticks. She showed up at my house, very, very skinny, skittish, but just as sweet as could be. She reminds me SO much of my Specks, it's crazy. She hops into my truck, just like he always did, she got stuck on our roof...like he did when we first brought him home, she stands up on her hind legs to be petted...and she is the same color combination. She even has the same patch of white fur on her back. ( Maybe all gray speckle-coated kitties have that?)
> I don't know if she can be integrated successfully with my daughter's diva cat and our Malamute. Casey, my daughter's cat, has a mean streak in her, and barely tolerates Kenyon, our dog. I have not EVEN tried a meeting between the two cats, and Kenyon might view her as lunch. I know the smart thing to do is to find a better home for this new kitty to give her the best chance she has. ( but she's so cute...and really is a sweetie pie! )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915950
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Any advice is welcomed!


Specks looks like he was a total sweetie. Your new kitty friend is quite cute. I love the stripey spot on her leg. Good luck with her.


----------



## mothbeast

caught the furballs snuggling recently.


----------



## wednesday415

I don't know why he keep sleeping like this&hellip;


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe cute kitties everyone  I have been so busy but I always try to make some time to check out this thread all the pics puts a smile on my face 
Here are my fur babies Stitch and Mochi





Stitch loves to groom Mochi and Mochi just tolerates it


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So sweet..


----------



## love_addict919

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Awe cute kitties everyone  I have been so busy but I always try to make some time to check out this thread all the pics puts a smile on my face
> Here are my fur babies Stitch and Mochi
> 
> Stitch loves to groom Mochi and Mochi just tolerates it



How adorable!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe cute kitties everyone  I have been so busy but I always try to make some time to check out this thread all the pics puts a smile on my face
> Here are my fur babies Stitch and Mochi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitch loves to groom Mochi and Mochi just tolerates it



Love how those two became such great buddies


----------



## Luba87

ducky112 said:
			
		

> Here's my cat...just had her first birthday =)



Oh my goodness, what a cutie!!


----------



## Luba87

Here are my two boys!


----------



## Luba87

They're so funny


----------



## its_a_keeper

Luba87 said:


> Here are my two boys!
> 
> View attachment 1923063
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923066



awww, so fluffy! Such cute buddies


----------



## susu1978

Here is my hachi lazing at home


----------



## Bbyjill

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Here is my hachi lazing at home



So fluffy.   just wanna touch all the softness.


----------



## Bbyjill

Luba87 said:
			
		

> They're so funny



You have my Tuckers twin  so pretty and your black one looks like his biological mom.      They look Sweet together.


----------



## bnjj

Awww, they are all so cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos.


----------



## Luba87

Bbyjill said:


> You have my Tuckers twin so pretty and your black one looks like his biological mom. They look Sweet together.


 
Aw they look the same!!

My boy Lemmy has been very sick, got blocked a few times and went through surgery (PU surgery for those that know it..). Here's my favorite pic of my snuggle bug. 

It really shakes you up when your pet is going through medical issues... We spent a huuuge amount of money on the operation, hsopitalization and meds for Lemmy, something I never would've thought I'd do. But once you're in that situation you realize how much they mean to you...


----------



## bnjj

That's an awesome picture.


----------



## Dancechika24

Luba87 said:


> Aw they look the same!!
> 
> My boy Lemmy has been very sick, got blocked a few times and went through surgery (PU surgery for those that know it..). Here's my favorite pic of my snuggle bug.
> 
> It really shakes you up when your pet is going through medical issues... We spent a huuuge amount of money on the operation, hsopitalization and meds for Lemmy, something I never would've thought I'd do. But once you're in that situation you realize how much they mean to you...



What a great pic!


----------



## Bbyjill

Luba87 said:
			
		

> Aw they look the same!!
> 
> My boy Lemmy has been very sick, got blocked a few times and went through surgery (PU surgery for those that know it..). Here's my favorite pic of my snuggle bug.
> 
> It really shakes you up when your pet is going through medical issues... We spent a huuuge amount of money on the operation, hsopitalization and meds for Lemmy, something I never would've thought I'd do. But once you're in that situation you realize how much they mean to you...



I hate to hear that he's sick!   I know i would pay.   There part of the family.      I seriously love your pic.  Its like looking at Tucker.   It looks like he has a ring of green around his pupils.  Tucks got that too .   There something else.


----------



## bCr8iv

Here are my two babies!!










And this is in memory of Teva!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute babies!


----------



## bCr8iv

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^Cute babies!



Thanks


----------



## juneping

bCr8iv said:


> Here are my two babies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924627
> 
> 
> And this is in memory of Teva!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924629



lol at the tub pic....what does it mean???


----------



## bCr8iv

juneping said:
			
		

> lol at the tub pic....what does it mean???



Was an over zealous photo selecting.
( what do you mean you can't see the cat in that picture?) her name is Invisible


----------



## bCr8iv

Who me?!!


----------



## *MJ*

Kitty heaven...lol


----------



## bCr8iv

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Kitty heaven...lol



Better than catnip!


----------



## Bbyjill

bCr8iv said:
			
		

> Who me?!!



Love it!   The eyes are so sweet.    Looks so soft.


----------



## Bbyjill

*MJ* said:
			
		

> Kitty heaven...lol



I only wish my babies would let me do this for more than a second.   Thay don't like to feel forced down or restrained.  So sweet! I make them sometimes.   Tucker sends to like it but just for a second.


----------



## bCr8iv

And the jealous boy too...





Sorry I'm obsessed with my cats!


----------



## bnjj

Don't be sorry.  This thread is all about obsession and we love it!


----------



## *MJ*

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> I only wish my babies would let me do this for more than a second.   Thay don't like to feel forced down or restrained.  So sweet! I make them sometimes.   Tucker sends to like it but just for a second.



She didn't used to like it, but she's almost 12 now so maybe she's mellowing out in her "old" age...


----------



## sharknbark

bCr8iv said:


> View attachment 1925984
> 
> 
> And the jealous boy too...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1925988
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm obsessed with my cats!



Ah, they are cute (especially jealous boy ).


----------



## luminescence

I love my cats paws


----------



## *MJ*

luminescence said:
			
		

> I love my cats paws



So cute!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Can you turn the water on...I'm thirsty!! NOW!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Adorable kitties..


----------



## bCr8iv

Silly cats!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Hehe payback from Mochi to Stitch


----------



## pixiejenna

Every so often Zorro likes to sit with the tip of his tongue sticking out, it's the cutest thing ever. I'm almost NEVER able to capture it on camera because by the time I grab my phone or camera he stops. But I managed to snap a few pics of him doing it today!!!


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> Every so often Zorro likes to sit with the tip of his tongue sticking out, it's the cutest thing ever. I'm almost NEVER able to capture it on camera because by the time I grab my phone or camera he stops. But I managed to snap a few pics of him doing it today!!!



My black cat pepper does the same thing! I though she was just different, mp other cat I've had has done that. It is sooo funny!


----------



## Bbyjill

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> Every so often Zorro likes to sit with the tip of his tongue sticking out, it's the cutest thing ever. I'm almost NEVER able to capture it on camera because by the time I grab my phone or camera he stops. But I managed to snap a few pics of him doing it today!!!



So cute!   my babies have done it a couple times it's not often. it is super cute!


----------



## bnjj

I can almost never get a pick when my cats are sticking their tongues out either. It is so cute!


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks you guys I was SO excited I could actually capture it multiple times! I love it when he dose it, it makes me go nuts.


----------



## Luba87

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> Every so often Zorro likes to sit with the tip of his tongue sticking out, it's the cutest thing ever. I'm almost NEVER able to capture it on camera because by the time I grab my phone or camera he stops. But I managed to snap a few pics of him doing it today!!!



Aaaw, mine does it too, soooo cute


----------



## Bbyjill

if it fits it ships


----------



## *MJ*

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> if it fits it ships



LOL!!! Love it!!!


----------



## bCr8iv

Sleeping baby


----------



## susu1978

My baby hachi chilling with mama


----------



## Bbyjill

My tucker amusing himself because I won't let him outside when is fidget out.    He can take it out on the box.


----------



## susu1978

Halloween


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread! Always makes me smile..


----------



## GoGlam

My four month old love, Mia.  This is an old blanket my boyfriend used, it was temporarily on a table when the vacuum scared her into its folds!


----------



## bCr8iv

Keen


----------



## bnjj

GoGlam said:


> My four month old love, Mia. This is an old blanket my boyfriend used, it was temporarily on a table when the vacuum scared her into its folds!


 
Awwww...


----------



## miszgenevieve

Here's my little monster Mr. Kitty. Majority of the time he's snuggled up with my boyfriend being all kinds of cute. & the rest of the time he's being cute in other places 

Here he is taking a nap w/ my boyfriend






& this was after I bought them their first kitty tree & claiming the top part of it 





& here's my pretty girl Angel, she's usually in my room sun bathing in the sun or looking at my gerbils, or just trying to look all fancy like she is in this picture 

Mr. Kitty was trying to photo bomb her picture lol. The look she's giving him is just hilarious to me every time I look at it





& sun bathing


----------



## GoGlam

bnjj said:
			
		

> Awwww...


----------



## GoGlam

miszgenevieve said:
			
		

> Here's my little monster Mr. Kitty. Majority of the time he's snuggled up with my boyfriend being all kinds of cute. & the rest of the time he's being cute in other places
> 
> Here he is taking a nap w/ my boyfriend
> 
> & this was after I bought them their first kitty tree & claiming the top part of it
> 
> & here's my pretty girl Angel, she's usually in my room sun bathing in the sun or looking at my gerbils, or just trying to look all fancy like she is in this picture
> 
> Mr. Kitty was trying to photo bomb her picture lol. The look she's giving him is just hilarious to me every time I look at it
> 
> & sun bathing



Adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

miszgenevieve said:


> Here's my little monster Mr. Kitty. Majority of the time he's snuggled up with my boyfriend being all kinds of cute. & the rest of the time he's being cute in other places
> 
> Here he is taking a nap w/ my boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this was after I bought them their first kitty tree & claiming the top part of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & here's my pretty girl Angel, she's usually in my room sun bathing in the sun or looking at my gerbils, or just trying to look all fancy like she is in this picture
> 
> Mr. Kitty was trying to photo bomb her picture lol. The look she's giving him is just hilarious to me every time I look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & sun bathing




Last photo is precious..


----------



## Omgwhyy

This is my fur baby Ahri. She's a chocolate point Siamese mix and she's hilarious. She's only 8 months old but she's the biggest trouble maker


----------



## MrsTGreen

I would love to introduce you to Gabby. She is 6 months old. I adopted her today from Petsmart and she has the same birthday as mine.  I'm soooooooooo in love with her!!!!
www.i974.p





hotobucket.com


----------



## jenny70

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I would love to introduce you to Gabby. She is 6 months old. I adopted her today from Petsmart and she has the same birthday as mine.  I'm soooooooooo in love with her!!!!
> www.i974.photobucket.com



She's beautiful!


----------



## madamefifi

Here is my sweet 3month old  Henry, the most-photographed kitten ever! At least in this house.


----------



## MrsTGreen

jenny70 said:


> She's beautiful!


----------



## Michele26

MrsTGreen said:


> I would love to introduce you to Gabby. She is 6 months old. I adopted her today from Petsmart and she has the same birthday as mine.  I'm soooooooooo in love with her!!!!
> http://www.i974.p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotobucket.com



Love her name!


----------



## Michele26

madamefifi said:


> Here is my sweet 3month old  Henry, the most-photographed kitten ever! At least in this house.



His eyes are different colors.   He's so cute!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Michele26 said:


> Love her name!



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

How cute is this photo Gabby sleeping on my side of bed while I'm getting ready for work.
www.i974.photob





ucket.com


----------



## Michele26

Gabby knows already she's safe & loved.


----------



## Dancechika24

It was Lola's 4th birthday yesterday! This is her "party" lol :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles:

party:artyhat:


----------



## Bbyjill

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> It was Lola's 4th birthday yesterday! This is her "party" lol :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles:
> 
> party:artyhat:



What a princess!     You can see on her face, she is fully aware of her royalty.   Happy bday!


----------



## Bbyjill

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Here is my sweet 3month old  Henry, the most-photographed kitten ever! At least in this house.



Soo cute.   He reminds me of my Princess that died of a good age of 16 . hes a sweety


----------



## Bbyjill

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> I would love to introduce you to Gabby. She is 6 months old. I adopted her today from Petsmart and she has the same birthday as mine.  I'm soooooooooo in love with her!!!!
> www.i974.photobucket.com



Very pretty kitty,   is she a specific bread?   She has a strong look to her.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Michele26 said:


> Gabby knows already she's safe & loved.


 She loves sleeping in the bed


Dancechika24 said:


> It was Lola's 4th birthday yesterday! This is her "party" lol :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles:
> 
> party:artyhat:


 What a princess!! Happy Birthdayartyhat:


Bbyjill said:


> Very pretty kitty, is she a specific bread? She has a strong look to her.


 
At Petsmart outside her cage said domestic breed. I have a friend that just purchased a Bengal cat from a breeder. She looks very cool, like a leopard.


----------



## mothbeast

madamefifi said:


> Here is my sweet 3month old  Henry, the most-photographed kitten ever! At least in this house.



Love his eyes!



MrsTGreen said:


> How cute is this photo Gabby sleeping on my side of bed while I'm getting ready for work.


Love her stripes! They always look sooo relaxed when they are asleep.




Dancechika24 said:


> It was Lola's 4th birthday yesterday! This is her "party" lol :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles:
> 
> party:artyhat:



aw. Lola is cute. She looks like a princess.


----------



## mothbeast

Ember got to take a walk today.






This is Ash making squeaky noises at the birds.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> It was Lola's 4th birthday yesterday! This is her "party" lol :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles:
> 
> party:artyhat:



Happy birthday, Lola!


----------



## amrx87

Christmas!! Shes named after my boyfriends favorite bond girl and shes two years old.

In these pics shes cuddling her fursister, playing with her fursisters tail, snoozing, and being the gorgeous model she so obviously is


----------



## mothbeast

^That action shot is adorable.


----------



## MrsTGreen

amrx87 said:


> Christmas!! Shes named after my boyfriends favorite bond girl and shes two years old.
> 
> In these pics shes cuddling her fursister, playing with her fursisters tail, snoozing, and being the gorgeous model she so obviously is



Adorable pics


----------



## MrsTGreen

I just came home to see Gabby out like a light. She had too much fun with Hubby today while I was at work
www.i974.phot






obucket.com


----------



## Bbyjill

amrx87 said:
			
		

> Christmas!! Shes named after my boyfriends favorite bond girl and shes two years old.
> 
> In these pics shes cuddling her fursister, playing with her fursisters tail, snoozing, and being the gorgeous model she so obviously is



She's beautiful.  Love the markings


----------



## pixiejenna

We got my little man a friend, he's five months old so he's almost as big as my little man. They've been having a hard time getting a long so far this was a rare moment of snugglys on the top of the kitty tree a spot they fight over.


----------



## its_a_keeper

amrx87 said:


> Christmas!! Shes named after my boyfriends favorite bond girl and shes two years old.
> 
> In these pics shes cuddling her fursister, playing with her fursisters tail, snoozing, and being the gorgeous model she so obviously is



She really is cute! 



MrsTGreen said:


> I just came home to see Gabby out like a light. She had too much fun with Hubby today while I was at work
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com



Awww, a bundle of joy!



pixiejenna said:


> We got my little man a friend, he's five months old so he's almost as big as my little man. They've been having a hard time getting a long so far this was a rare moment of snugglys on the top of the kitty tree a spot they fight over.



So great you got him a friend! That is so important for them!
And they will get along after a few weeks. With our bunch it took some time, too


----------



## madamefifi

amrx87 said:
			
		

> Christmas!! Shes named after my boyfriends favorite bond girl and shes two years old.
> 
> In these pics shes cuddling her fursister, playing with her fursisters tail, snoozing, and being the gorgeous model she so obviously is



She's lovely! I didn't know ginger was an unusual coloration for girl kitties, that is very interesting. Though come to think of it, I have  only known one female ginger cat in all my years. My 2 are boys.


----------



## LuvManoloB

MrsTGreen said:


> I would love to introduce you to Gabby. She is 6 months old. I adopted her today from Petsmart and she has the same birthday as mine.  I'm soooooooooo in love with her!!!!
> www.i974.p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotobucket.com



Congrats!! She's a beauty!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

This sis my mom holding Mittu (aka ****tard!) as a kitten! He's bigger now, and likes to pounce on the older cats... Not as cute as he looks! Lol


----------



## Bbyjill

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> This sis my mom holding Mittu (aka ****tard!) as a kitten! He's bigger now, and likes to pounce on the older cats... Not as cute as he looks! Lol



Hes a total cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

amrx87 said:


> Christmas!! Shes named after my boyfriends favorite bond girl and shes two years old.
> 
> In these pics shes cuddling her fursister, playing with her fursisters tail, snoozing, and being the gorgeous model she so obviously is



SOOOOO cute!!



pixiejenna said:


> We got my little man a friend, he's five months old so he's almost as big as my little man. They've been having a hard time getting a long so far this was a rare moment of snugglys on the top of the kitty tree a spot they fight over.



Awwwwe!


Sincerelycass11 said:


> This sis my mom holding Mittu (aka ****tard!) as a kitten! He's bigger now, and likes to pounce on the older cats... Not as cute as he looks! Lol




Cutie pie!


----------



## GoGlam

Sincerelycass11 said:
			
		

> This sis my mom holding Mittu (aka ****tard!) as a kitten! He's bigger now, and likes to pounce on the older cats... Not as cute as he looks! Lol



Awww


----------



## Sincerelycass11

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> We got my little man a friend, he's five months old so he's almost as big as my little man. They've been having a hard time getting a long so far this was a rare moment of snugglys on the top of the kitty tree a spot they fight over.



Lol this is SOO sweet!!! Although the black kitty still looks mad hehe!


----------



## Bbyjill

My Piper is a bit different.  Most cats take a bath with one leg straight up , she folds herself over


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## Deidre

My 3 babies, Peaches, Nahla and Spooky.
Peaches and Nahla were adopted a few years ago from a shelter.
I found Spooky in the hallway of my apartment building when I was going to work one morning  this past summer.  He was about 6 weeks old at the time. He's almost 5 months old now and a complete terror!


----------



## ColdSteel

We found our Spooky too! She was living under the police department! She's four now and acts like a big overgrown kitten! She feels like a little fur coat.


----------



## miszgenevieve

ColdSteel said:
			
		

> We found our Spooky too! She was living under the police department! She's four now and acts like a big overgrown kitten! She feels like a little fur coat.


Her color looks gorgeous !! & so soft & fluffy lol


----------



## MrsTGreen

its_a_keeper said:


> She really is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, a bundle of joy!
> 
> 
> 
> So great you got him a friend! That is so important for them!
> And they will get along after a few weeks. With our bunch it took some time, too





LuvManoloB said:


> Congrats!! She's a beauty!



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bbyjill said:


> My Piper is a bit different.  Most cats take a bath with one leg straight up , she folds herself over



Too funny!!


----------



## ColdSteel

My mom took this picture of crazy calico Annie sleeping in a vintage doll crib as Hello Kitty... watches. And waits. And waits.







(I love how ominous it looks!)


----------



## jen_sparro

Bbyjill said:


> My Piper is a bit different.  Most cats take a bath with one leg straight up , she folds herself over



My Alfie does this, he also tries to stay lying flat and licks his chest, a little hard for him to do it now he's getting tubby


----------



## Sincerelycass11

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Too funny!!



How adorable!!!!!


----------



## Bbyjill

Day before yesterday my Tucker begged me to come out side with him.  In the mornings he runs out the front door when I get home.  maybe 10 min later he's at the kitchen slide door meowing.   I hardly catch him on the back deck.   Meowing,  I open the door and he wont come to me.   Just intensely meows.   I step outside and he takes off.  Down the steps, up the deck rail, on the deck fence.   He just wanted me to come out and play.   I got some good Tucker luv too.  I managed to get a few shots as he was going crazy.


----------



## licforever

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Day before yesterday my Tucker begged me to come out side with him.  In the mornings he runs out the front door when I get home.  maybe 10 min later he's at the kitchen slide door meowing.   I hardly catch him on the back deck.   Meowing,  I open the door and he wont come to me.   Just intensely meows.   I step outside and he takes off.  Down the steps, up the deck rail, on the deck fence.   He just wanted me to come out and play.   I got some good Tucker luv too.  I managed to get a few shots as he was going crazy.



Very cute, amazing you took any good shot of him.


----------



## licforever

Not many shot of Sushi, he's away often during day time.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Tucker looks so pretty and amazing surrounding for him to roam!

Sushi is pretty handsome, too!


----------



## Dancechika24

Bbyjill said:


> What a princess!     You can see on her face, she is fully aware of her royalty.   Happy bday!





MrsTGreen said:


> She loves sleeping in the bed
> 
> What a princess!! Happy Birthdayartyhat:
> 
> 
> At Petsmart outside her cage said domestic breed. I have a friend that just purchased a Bengal cat from a breeder. She looks very cool, like a leopard.





mothbeast said:


> Love his eyes!
> 
> 
> Love her stripes! They always look sooo relaxed when they are asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw. Lola is cute. She looks like a princess.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Happy birthday, Lola!



Thanks everyone! Lola had a great temptations filled bday!


----------



## wednesday415

Look like a human&hellip;my Glucose


----------



## Bbyjill

wednesday415 said:
			
		

> Look like a human&hellip;my Glucose



I love it!    So cute


----------



## Bbyjill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAX7af8CZwQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player    i Hope this link works.   Its one of the better cat videos I have seen.  Made me laugh!


----------



## bnjj

Gotta love Maru and The Inefficient Drinker!


----------



## Bbyjill

bnjj said:


> Gotta love Maru and The Inefficient Drinker!



The drinkers my favorite.   not smart enough to realize he can drink it as it's running, smart enough to know if it runs on its head it will drain in its mouth.


----------



## Michele26

Bbyjill said:


> The drinkers my favorite.   not smart enough to realize he can drink it as it's running, smart enough to know if it runs on its head it will drain in its mouth.



It looks like he likes water pouring on his head. That is so not like a cat I've ever known.


----------



## Dancechika24

wednesday415 said:


> Look like a human&hellip;my Glucose
> 
> View attachment 1952343



OMG lol..what a cutie pie! That's a great shot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

wednesday415 said:


> Look like a human&hellip;my Glucose
> 
> View attachment 1952343



Too cute!


----------



## ToddFlanders

Love this thread! Here's my Scruffles giving Santa the stink eye

View attachment 1975737


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Here's some pics of my babies...my Siamese has grown up so fast! 
I have one tuxedo, one solid black, and my baby girl Siamese.


----------



## susu1978

My baby after castration,he is out. Sorry about tummy, I'm preggers


----------



## susu1978

More on groggy kitties


----------



## susu1978

PickyCoachLover said:
			
		

> Here's some pics of my babies...my Siamese has grown up so fast!
> I have one tuxedo, one solid black, and my baby girl Siamese.



So cute love em


----------



## kittypimms

Here are a couple of my old lady  I really want to get a kitten but I don't know how she'd react. She is so happy now I'd hate to upset that.


----------



## miszgenevieve

kittypimms said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of my old lady  I really want to get a kitten but I don't know how she'd react. She is so happy now I'd hate to upset that.


Look at that belly !! Shes so pretty . I got a kitten in 09 when my girl was 8 she was noooot happy, especially since hes REALLY active lol. Shes used to him now though and just puts up with him haha. I had another cat who went missing in 08 or 09 & he was around 1 when i got him & she was maybe 3-5? I cant remember & she liked him i think cause he was so mellow & chilled out. I think it all depends on the personalities of both kitties


----------



## leasul2003

Here's my baby, Shelby. Well, she's an old baby, as she's 16 years old. As you can tell, she doesn't care much for the camera.


----------



## GoGlam

Everyone's cats are gorgeous! May they live long, happy lives filled with toys, treats and un disturbed cat naps!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi guys. Not been on for a while but thought I'd share a photo of our little butterball, Willow x




And gorgeous naughty Bruce x


----------



## bnjj

Awww...


----------



## Bbyjill

kittypimms said:


> Here are a couple of my old lady  I really want to get a kitten but I don't know how she'd react. She is so happy now I'd hate to upset that.



She may be okay.   Introduce the kitten and see how she reacts.   My 2 babies are very antisocial.   they don't like any other human but me nor any other cat but the 2 of them.   However, a kitten came home with for a day, my little girl became a good mommy.  She took care of it  in an instant. My Tucker wasn't scared or defensive  but kept an eye on it.   It wasn't my kitten so it had to go to its new home.   You can try and see..


----------



## Bbyjill

are so many recent post is too many to reply to.   All your babies are precious.  !       and I love any picture of a cat's tongue sticking out.


----------



## Pussycat1

bnjj said:
			
		

> Awww...



Thanks


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pussycat1 said:


> Hi guys. Not been on for a while but thought I'd share a photo of our little butterball, Willow x
> 
> View attachment 1977299
> 
> 
> And gorgeous naughty Bruce x
> 
> View attachment 1977300



Too cute!


----------



## Pussycat1

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Too cute!



Thank you Sweetpea. They're my babies &#10084;


----------



## prof ash

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Hi guys. Not been on for a while but thought I'd share a photo of our little butterball, Willow x
> 
> And gorgeous naughty Bruce x



Wow, these guys are total sweetie pies!!! Adorable belly shot!


----------



## Pussycat1

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Wow, these guys are total sweetie pies!!! Adorable belly shot!



Thank you &#10084; x


----------



## karmallory

My 2 yo boy, Coalee won't stop staring at me! Hehe. He is probably wanting to eat again... I love him so much. I saved him from a storm drain when he was so young & barely had his eyes open. He looks like a Russian Blue because he has mauve padded paws.


----------



## its_a_keeper

karmallory said:


> My 2 yo boy, Coalee won't stop staring at me! Hehe. He is probably wanting to eat again... I love him so much. I saved him from a storm drain when he was so young & barely had his eyes open. He looks like a Russian Blue because he has mauve padded paws.



He is adoreable! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## karmallory

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> He is adoreable! Such a handsome boy!



Thank you! Coalee is the first cat I've ever had.


----------



## Pussycat1

karmallory said:
			
		

> My 2 yo boy, Coalee won't stop staring at me! Hehe. He is probably wanting to eat again... I love him so much. I saved him from a storm drain when he was so young & barely had his eyes open. He looks like a Russian Blue because he has mauve padded paws.



He's just beautiful! What a handsome little fella


----------



## chloe2880

Christmas-time in Belgium


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Such a pretty cat..


----------



## Sweetpea83

karmallory said:


> My 2 yo boy, Coalee won't stop staring at me! Hehe. He is probably wanting to eat again... I love him so much. I saved him from a storm drain when he was so young & barely had his eyes open. He looks like a Russian Blue because he has mauve padded paws.



What a cutie!


----------



## New-New

Natasha does angry face well


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe..


----------



## mymeimei02

Happy New Year! From Stitch and Mochi






I just realized Mochi's paw is pink and black just like his nose!


----------



## karmallory

mymeimei02 said:
			
		

> Happy New Year! From Stitch and Mochi
> 
> I just realized Mochi's paw is pink and black just like his nose!



Precious!


----------



## noonoo07

New-New said:
			
		

> Natasha does angry face well



Lol!!  Love this!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Love seeing all the kitty pics


----------



## Michele26

I visit this thread everyday, even though most of the time I don't have time to post. Love seeing all the new fur babies. 

Happy New Year ladies & to all the fur babies!


----------



## jeh3v

Meet my kitties, Spartacus and Poe


----------



## Star15Rin

jeh3v said:
			
		

> Meet my kitties, Spartacus and Poe



Oh my goodness they are adorable!! I am jealous! Hug them for me


----------



## anabg

Panda Bear


----------



## karmallory

anabg said:
			
		

> Panda Bear



Looks like Panda Bear is posing for the picture! Cutie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> Meet my kitties, Spartacus and Poe


Cute babies..



anabg said:


> Panda Bear
> 
> View attachment 2004632



Pretty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

karmallory said:


> My 2 yo boy, Coalee won't stop staring at me! Hehe. He is probably wanting to eat again... I love him so much. I saved him from a storm drain when he was so young & barely had his eyes open. He looks like a Russian Blue because he has mauve padded paws.



Handsome!


----------



## Dancechika24

Some recent pics of Lola---


----------



## mangotree

Lola is absolutely adorable! I like the photo of her chilling in the drawer.


----------



## Pussycat1

Eeek! Lola is just fabulous! I adore the last photo where she's kind of thinking things over whilst having a clean 
Everyone's kitties are just wonderful! I love this thread- always makes me smile.


----------



## jeh3v

Star15Rin said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness they are adorable!! I am jealous! Hug them for me



Thank you!


----------



## jeh3v

Kitties opening their stockings last week and cuddling


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:


> Some recent pics of Lola---



Good to see pics of Lola!

LOL, love the last photo..she looks like she's deep in thought!


----------



## amabie

Meowww ..

Thanks for all of your posts. They are so adorable. I'm very happy.


----------



## chloe2880

Some pictures I took today. I  my babies...


----------



## jeh3v

Cute kitty belly!


----------



## jeh3v

chloe2880 said:
			
		

> Some pictures I took today. I  my babies...



Sweet babies. I love the coloring of the one in the fourth photo.


----------



## leasul2003

So many cute kitties!


----------



## jeh3v

Saturday morning snuggles


----------



## karmallory

jeh3v said:
			
		

> Saturday morning snuggles



Awww! It'd be so hard to get out of bed with little cuddle babies like them. Precious.


----------



## MsBusyBee

chloe2880 said:


> Some pictures I took today. I  my babies...


beautiful


----------



## jeh3v

karmallory said:
			
		

> Awww! It'd be so hard to get out of bed with little cuddle babies like them. Precious.



It is!!!! They are so cuddly.


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeh3v said:


> Kitties opening their stockings last week and cuddling



Love the cuddling pic.



chloe2880 said:


> Some pictures I took today. I  my babies...



Love them! Plus love your signature, so true!



jeh3v said:


> Cute kitty belly!



Cute



jeh3v said:


> Saturday morning snuggles



Yay to snugglin in the bed


----------



## Esquared72

I have to share a pic of a different sort. My cousin is an artist who does pet portraits and landscape/city paintings.  She just finished a painting of my kitties! I love it!!


----------



## karmallory

eehlers said:
			
		

> I have to share a pic of a different sort. My cousin is an artist who does pet portraits and landscape/city paintings.  She just finished a painting of my kitties! I love it!!



So cool!


----------



## jeh3v

eehlers said:
			
		

> I have to share a pic of a different sort. My cousin is an artist who does pet portraits and landscape/city paintings.  She just finished a painting of my kitties! I love it!!



That's awesome!


----------



## Lilac_Valley

Awwww I'm dying from all the cuteness in this thread!!  I've had kitties from I was the age of six, and I love their aloofness, fluffiness and spesial personalities. 

I LOVE all the belly shots, keep 'em coming!!

Will post a pic of my two loved ones soon


----------



## anabg

Panda Bear doesn't know the meaning of personal space


----------



## leasul2003

^^ too funny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> Saturday morning snuggles



I would totally frame this photo..


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> I would totally frame this photo..



I think I may


----------



## its_a_keeper

eehlers said:


> I have to share a pic of a different sort. My cousin is an artist who does pet portraits and landscape/city paintings.  She just finished a painting of my kitties! I love it!!



This is great!
You got to put it up somewhere!


----------



## Dancechika24

mangotree said:


> Lola is absolutely adorable! I like the photo of her chilling in the drawer.





Pussycat1 said:


> Eeek! Lola is just fabulous! I adore the last photo where she's kind of thinking things over whilst having a clean
> Everyone's kitties are just wonderful! I love this thread- always makes me smile.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Good to see pics of Lola!
> 
> LOL, love the last photo..she looks like she's deep in thought!



Thanks!


----------



## jeh3v

Helping me make a headboard this weekend!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Such a pretty cat!


----------



## piratesbooty

My pretty little girl enjoying the bay window in our new apartment.


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey guys, it's been awhile since I got on and looked at everybodys  babies here is a few I taken over Christmas.   the ones in no grass was taken just over my back fence in state owned property.  That's ware my babies do there hunting.  Black and white one is Tucker, tabby is Piper.   There a handful.   Tucker, I have to bribe to come in the house, no matter the temp outside.   Pipers a home body, she's not much for the cold.


----------



## its_a_keeper

awww, thanks for all the new kitteh pics!!!


----------



## Bbyjill

chloe2880 said:


> Some pictures I took today. I  my babies...



You take very good pictures.    You have beautiful babies.  The last one looks so much like my Piper.


----------



## ladysarah

Bbyjill said:


> Hey guys, it's been awhile since I got on and looked at everybodys  babies here is a few I taken over Christmas.   the ones in no grass was taken just over my back fence in state owned property.  That's ware my babies do there hunting.  Black and white one is Tucker, tabby is Piper.   There a handful.   Tucker, I have to bribe to come in the house, no matter the temp outside.   Pipers a home body, she's not much for the cold.



Lovely! How did you introduce them to open spaces like that?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the latest photos..


----------



## Fahrina

Hi there!
I just realized this thread and how wonderful it is! 
Here is my sweet Azalia White Flower a 1 year old sphinx (in 2 weeks at least)
and she is my precious baby! She fetches her blue tuna like a dog! hahaha!
Love her to pieces


----------



## Pussycat1

Fahrina said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> I just realized this thread and how wonderful it is!
> Here is my sweet Azalia White Flower a 1 year old sphinx (in 2 weeks at least)
> and she is my precious baby! She fetches her blue tuna like a dog! hahaha!
> Love her to pieces



Oh my Fahrina! She is amazing! I'm a big sphinx fan though my hubby isn't  she's just stunning. Give her a tickle from me please &#10084;


----------



## jeh3v

One of the first pictures of my baby the day we got him. Food all over his face!


----------



## Pussycat1

jeh3v said:
			
		

> One of the first pictures of my baby the day we got him. Food all over his face!



Awwwww &#10084;


----------



## Bbyjill

Fahrina said:


> Hi there!
> I just realized this thread and how wonderful it is!
> Here is my sweet Azalia White Flower a 1 year old sphinx (in 2 weeks at least)
> and she is my precious baby! She fetches her blue tuna like a dog! hahaha!
> Love her to pieces



She is beautiful!   I have wanted sphinx there such ingesting cats.


----------



## Bbyjill

jeh3v said:


> One of the first pictures of my baby the day we got him. Food all over his face!



How precious!


----------



## Bbyjill

ladysarah said:


> Lovely! How did you introduce them to open spaces like that?



A little at a time.   They were real small. About maybe a month old.  I first let them on my back deck.  At first it was right back in.   A little everyday and they got curious,  Wanting to explore. I have their first entire year on camera.   I like them to stay in my fended in yard, this doesn't always happen but most if the time there chilling.   They love it.  Tucker comes in to get food and some love and wants back out.  even in the cold he wants to stay out side.   I make him stay in when it's close to freezing.  Pipers in with me now,  she's a home body.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> One of the first pictures of my baby the day we got him. Food all over his face!



Precious...


----------



## prof ash

piratesbooty said:
			
		

> My pretty little girl enjoying the bay window in our new apartment.



Ahhh so adorable belly up!!


----------



## prof ash

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Hey guys, it's been awhile since I got on and looked at everybodys  babies here is a few I taken over Christmas.   the ones in no grass was taken just over my back fence in state owned property.  That's ware my babies do there hunting.  Black and white one is Tucker, tabby is Piper.   There a handful.   Tucker, I have to bribe to come in the house, no matter the temp outside.   Pipers a home body, she's not much for the cold.



How adorable!!!! I love the under the tree and in the present bag pictures


----------



## prof ash

jeh3v said:
			
		

> Helping me make a headboard this weekend!



Omg, SO beautiful. What type of kitteh is this baby? My family had a bluepoint Siamese who looked similar. How precious!


----------



## renyin

Here is my fatty.


----------



## jeh3v

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Omg, SO beautiful. What type of kitteh is this baby? My family had a bluepoint Siamese who looked similar. How precious!



He is actually a mut! We adopted him and his brother from a local rescue. His mother is a gray mix and we believe his father was Siamese.


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Precious...



Thank you! It was love at first sight for sure


----------



## jeh3v

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> How precious!



Thank you!


----------



## jeh3v

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Awwwww &#10084;



He is my sweetie!


----------



## pixiejenna

Bbyjill said:


> Hey guys, it's been awhile since I got on and looked at everybodys  babies here is a few I taken over Christmas.   the ones in no grass was taken just over my back fence in state owned property.  That's ware my babies do there hunting.  Black and white one is Tucker, tabby is Piper.   There a handful.   Tucker, I have to bribe to come in the house, no matter the temp outside.   Pipers a home body, she's not much for the cold.



Love the under the tree pics! I can't believe that he's just chilling under the tree instead of eat/playing/climbing in it.



Fahrina said:


> Hi there!
> I just realized this thread and how wonderful it is!
> Here is my sweet Azalia White Flower a 1 year old sphinx (in 2 weeks at least)
> and she is my precious baby! She fetches her blue tuna like a dog! hahaha!
> Love her to pieces



How pretty, I've never heard of a cat fetching anything what a sight that must be to see.



jeh3v said:


> One of the first pictures of my baby the day we got him. Food all over his face!



Aww too precious.


----------



## Fahrina

Hi there, everybody!
These are my pets Honey (Hawaiian Shirt & Bumble Bee), Toffee (Mardi grass)and Oppa (Chinese Dragon) & their costumes!
They were so cute it was hard to shoot this photos with a straight face


----------



## Fahrina

renyin said:


> View attachment 2013936
> 
> 
> Here is my fatty.



He is so adorable.... such sweet looking eyes..... fatty! hehehehe such cute name ;D


----------



## renyin

Fahrina said:
			
		

> He is so adorable.... such sweet looking eyes..... fatty! hehehehe such cute name ;D



Oh thank you! He's a Maine ****. Naturally big boned... At least that's what I say! Haha


----------



## leasul2003

Fahrina said:


> Hi there, everybody!
> These are my pets Honey (Hawaiian Shirt & Bumble Bee), Toffee (Mardi grass)and Oppa (Chinese Dragon) & their costumes!
> They were so cute it was hard to shoot this photos with a straight face



I loooooooooove these photos! So cute. Honey looks like he is posing and doesn't mind the costumes at all.


----------



## Fahrina

leasul2003 said:


> I loooooooooove these photos! So cute. Honey looks like he is posing and doesn't mind the costumes at all.



Thank you! well actually honey is a she.... hahahahaah! well it was my fault putting her on a beach boy shirt......


----------



## Fahrina

renyin said:


> Oh thank you! He's a Maine ****. Naturally big boned... At least that's what I say! Haha



Ohhhhh fatty is a maine? wow! he is sooooooo handsome..... a big kiss from me!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

My love, Ming!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

A couple more..because I'm obsessed with her. lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fahrina said:


> Hi there, everybody!
> These are my pets Honey (Hawaiian Shirt & Bumble Bee), Toffee (Mardi grass)and Oppa (Chinese Dragon) & their costumes!
> They were so cute it was hard to shoot this photos with a straight face



Lol..cute! I especially love the Hawaiian shirt!


----------



## Pussycat1

BeautyBootyBabe said:
			
		

> A couple more..because I'm obsessed with her. lol.



Just beautiful &#10084;


----------



## Dancechika24

Fahrina said:


> Hi there, everybody!
> These are my pets Honey (Hawaiian Shirt & Bumble Bee), Toffee (Mardi grass)and Oppa (Chinese Dragon) & their costumes!
> They were so cute it was hard to shoot this photos with a straight face



Omg..so cute! Where did you get those adorable costumes?


----------



## Fahrina

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> My love, Ming!



Ooooo sphynx!!!!! Lovin how Ming is rockin the sweater!


----------



## Fahrina

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol..cute! I especially love the Hawaiian shirt!



Thanks! I love it too!It's very comfy  hahahahahah!



Dancechika24 said:


> Omg..so cute! Where did you get those adorable costumes?



The Hawaiian shirt was on sale at a local cat shop... The others was from my trip to Bangkok... This one shop in Chatuchak Market had all these cool collections of pet costumes for dogs actually hahahaha... lookin' like crocodiles to hippos...I've seen some of them on ebay ... was tempted to get all of them  .... i had to get a rather big size since my cats are pretty fat....


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Fahrina said:


> Ooooo sphynx!!!!! Lovin how Ming is rockin the sweater!



Haha, she needs it to stay warm during the winter!


----------



## Bbyjill

ash14vwb said:


> How adorable!!!! I love the under the tree and in the present bag pictures



Thank you!  Bags, boxes smaller the better,  if there tiny, piper will at least lay her head in it.


----------



## prof ash

jeh3v said:
			
		

> He is actually a mut! We adopted him and his brother from a local rescue. His mother is a gray mix and we believe his father was Siamese.



Awesome  He's a lucky guy to have been rescued, and so cute!


----------



## TeachingTots

Fahrina said:


> Hi there, everybody!
> These are my pets Honey (Hawaiian Shirt & Bumble Bee), Toffee (Mardi grass)and Oppa (Chinese Dragon) & their costumes!
> They were so cute it was hard to shoot this photos with a straight face



So cute!!  Amazing how tolerant they are of their costumes!!


----------



## leasul2003

Fahrina said:


> Thank you! well actually honey is a she.... hahahahaah! well it was my fault putting her on a beach boy shirt......



I debated on whether "he" was a she with the name Honey.  Nothing wrong with her being a fan of the beach boy's look.


----------



## leasul2003

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> A couple more..because I'm obsessed with her. lol.



So cute!


----------



## LuvManoloB

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> My love, Ming!



What a gorgeous Sphynx!!


----------



## littlerock

I stayed home sick one day and both my kitties snuggled me at the same time. It was so sweet.. They are snuggle bandits. #cantgetenough


----------



## jenny70

littlerock said:
			
		

> I stayed home sick one day and both my kitties snuggled me at the same time. It was so sweet.. They are snuggle bandits. #cantgetenough



What a nice picture!  There's nothing like kitty snuggles!


----------



## Sweetpea83

littlerock said:


> I stayed home sick one day and both my kitties snuggled me at the same time. It was so sweet.. They are snuggle bandits. #cantgetenough



How sweet..


----------



## jeh3v

littlerock said:
			
		

> I stayed home sick one day and both my kitties snuggled me at the same time. It was so sweet.. They are snuggle bandits. #cantgetenough



So sweet!


----------



## jeh3v

Got some packages delivered recently. My kitten Poe got to enjoy the boxes


----------



## jenny70

jeh3v said:
			
		

> Got some packages delivered recently. My kitten Poe got to enjoy the boxes



Adorable!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My little princess who's changed our world since joining it last week


----------



## mymeimei02

I love Mochi's expression and how Stitch just hanging out there in the back


----------



## jeh3v

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> My little princess who's changed our world since joining it last week



So precious!!!


----------



## jeh3v

Kitty feet!


----------



## ebie36

London 6 year old Maine ****, they are so human like and are also knows "gentle giants"! Which he is  :3


----------



## gazoo

My guy.


----------



## karmallory

Time for a not-so-cute pic! 

DH is the one who always takes Coalee to the vet. It was my turn to take him this time and I witnessed first hand how much he HATES the vet. He was okay until it was time to take him temperature "you know where"... Poor baby. He was so happy to be back home. I have never seen him make this expression! (It's scary! But he looks so cute because he is a real sweetheart and this is a weird expression for him to make!) I took the pic @ the veterinarian office.


----------



## juneping

^^he looked pissed......poor baby..


----------



## leasul2003

^^ I think he may be cursing you out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## nadineluv

karmallory said:
			
		

> Time for a not-so-cute pic!
> 
> DH is the one who always takes Coalee to the vet. It was my turn to take him this time and I witnessed first hand how much he HATES the vet. He was okay until it was time to take him temperature "you know where"... Poor baby. He was so happy to be back home. I have never seen him make this expression! (It's scary! But he looks so cute because he is a real sweetheart and this is a weird expression for him to make!) I took the pic @ the veterinarian office.



I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## karmallory

juneping said:
			
		

> ^^he looked pissed......poor baby..






			
				leasul2003 said:
			
		

> ^^ I think he may be cursing you out.






			
				nadineluv said:
			
		

> I can't stop laughing!!!



It's hilarious, isn't it? You know it's love when they are still cute to you even when they are mad!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Hi everyone! I've been absent for a while but I'm back  Sadly, my baby boy Storm passed away in October.  We found out that he had lung cancer after he was having trouble eating and was breathing oddly for a few days.  He was 14 so he lived a good long life but it was really hard to see him go.  I still have my 2 girlies though! 

Here is Spotsy helping mommy make Christmas cookies







And Charlotte modeling for our Xmas card this year  She loves to wear outfits! I wish her sister would lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Welcome back Lady Stardust. I'm sorry to hear about Storm. Love Spotsy!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent for a while but I'm back  Sadly, my baby boy Storm passed away in October.  We found out that he had lung cancer after he was having trouble eating and was breathing oddly for a few days.  He was 14 so he lived a good long life but it was really hard to see him go.  I still have my 2 girlies though!
> 
> Here is Spotsy helping mommy make Christmas cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte modeling for our Xmas card this year  She loves to wear outfits! I wish her sister would lol



Welcome back Love! 
So sorry you had to let Storm go. 

Love seeing Spotsy helping Mommy! And Charlotte looks so cute with that Santa dress!!!


----------



## jeh3v

Hello handsome!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks everyone! And jeh3v, your baby is so pretty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little princess getting pet lol she loves to come in my room for loves


----------



## licforever

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> My little princess getting pet lol she loves to come in my room for loves



Oh so cute...got shot


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> Hello handsome!



Cutie!



Lady Stardust said:


> My little princess getting pet lol she loves to come in my room for loves



Precious.


----------



## jeh3v

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> My little princess getting pet lol she loves to come in my room for loves



She is a doll!


----------



## madamefifi

Henrietta Jean, aka Henri--all grown up now at nearly six months!


----------



## Michele26

madamefifi said:


> Henrietta Jean, aka Henri--all grown up now at nearly six months!



Is Henrietta the cat you posted a photo of when she was a kitten?


----------



## Harper Quinn

jeh3v said:
			
		

> So precious!!!



Thank you! Yours is lovely too!


----------



## mothbeast

Lady Stardust said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent for a while but I'm back  Sadly, my baby boy Storm passed away in October.  We found out that he had lung cancer after he was having trouble eating and was breathing oddly for a few days.  He was 14 so he lived a good long life but it was really hard to see him go.  I still have my 2 girlies though!
> 
> Here is Spotsy helping mommy make Christmas cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Charlotte modeling for our Xmas card this year  She loves to wear outfits! I wish her sister would lol



I am so sorry about Storm. Love seeing Spotsy and Charlotte.



jeh3v said:


> Hello handsome!


Such a pretty face. 



madamefifi said:


> Henrietta Jean, aka Henri--all grown up now at nearly six months!


She's so grown up!


----------



## mothbeast

showdown this morning....


----------



## designvixen

Here's my big, beautiful baby girl Snoe:


----------



## Michele26

*Lady Stardust*, I'm so sorry to hear about Storm.


----------



## oggers86

Michele26 said:
			
		

> Lady Stardust, I'm so sorry to hear about Storm.



Me too. I lost my childhood cat in october so can imagine how you are feeling. My twin cats made mw feel so much better and i hope your furries are doing the same


----------



## oggers86

P.s that was meant to be


----------



## mulberrytree

Black & White cat is Oliver- playing in the snow on Friday! He loved it. First time he has seen it as it hasn't snowed here for 2 years. He is roughly 2- we got him March 2011 when he was six weeks old. He is an absolute monster- gets into EVERYTHING. Eats everything- he even licks the dirty plates in the dishwasher if you leave it open. Needless to say- it is why we love him. 

Tabby cat is Seth- looking rather grumpy, obviously doesn't like having his picture taken! He is 8 so getting older now. My shadow- seems to follow me everywhere. Even to the toilet and he watches me in the shower if I don't properly close the door. My heart melts though when he miows and comes running over to me when he sees me.


----------



## Melissat765

My Bengal cat Prada


----------



## Lady Stardust

oggers86 said:


> Me too. I lost my childhood cat in october so can imagine how you are feeling. My twin cats made mw feel so much better and i hope your furries are doing the same


 Yes I'm very happy to have my girls still. They miss him too, Spotsy always sleeps on his blanket and looks around for him but they've been better as the months have gone by


----------



## prof ash

Melissat765 said:


> My Bengal cat Prada



Ahhh love!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Melissat765

ash14vwb said:


> Ahhh love!!! What a cutie!!!



Thanks! Here's a pic out on a walk with my daughter


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## New-New

Me and my Natasha


----------



## Michele26

*New-New*, she looks pretty...try and take a picture of the front of her face.


----------



## poopsie

New-New said:


> Me and my Natasha






That is a great picture!


----------



## Sweetpea83

New-New said:


> Me and my Natasha



Cute!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

New-New said:


> Me and my Natasha



great pic! She is such a cutie!


----------



## jeh3v

Poe taking up all the space on my desk today!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute..


----------



## Lady Stardust

So fuzzy!


----------



## designvixen

jeh3v said:


> Poe taking up all the space on my desk today!



Oh, he's SOOOO cute! Look at that face!


----------



## leasul2003

^^ You can tell he's trying a Jedi mind trick "I'm adorable. You want to pet me..."


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Henrietta Jean, aka Henri--all grown up now at nearly six months!


lovely! I have been 'following' her progress since you got her as a tiny kitten. You must be very proud!



Melissat765 said:


> Thanks! Here's a pic out on a walk with my daughter
> 
> 
> View attachment 2032231



wow how did you manage to train her to go for walks? here is a photo of my beloved kitten with a leash.She accepted the leash when I introduced her outside as I did not want her falling off the roof,(she looks terrified!) but not sure how to take her for a walk. I had to try the leash as she was very tiny and kept falling off things. When we first got her gave ne a scare when she dangled on the railing and fell off the third floor landing in our house! Luckily there is a thick carpet.


----------



## Pussycat1

Aw ladysarah! She looks like a mini version of our Bear  what a cutie &#10084;


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy's secret little spot on her foot lol


----------



## Melissat765

ladysarah said:


> lovely! I have been 'following' her progress since you got her as a tiny kitten. You must be very proud!
> 
> wow how did you manage to train her to go for walks? here is a photo of my beloved kitten with a leash.She accepted the leash when I introduced her outside as I did not want her falling off the roof,(she looks terrified!) but not sure how to take her for a walk. I had to try the leash as she was very tiny and kept falling off things. When we first got her gave ne a scare when she dangled on the railing and fell off the third floor landing in our house! Luckily there is a thick carpet.



Bengal cats typically love to go on walks and she is no exception. The only thing is they like to walk you and not the other way around. They are VERY curious and you don't go very far. It's really just a lot of walking around the back yard and a few places outside.


----------



## Melissat765

gazoo said:


> My guy.



Awe! A beautiful bengal!


----------



## designvixen

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's secret little spot on her foot lol



She is so CUTE! How Adorable that she has a "secret spot"!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Thanks!


----------



## designvixen

Lady Stardust said:


> ^Thanks!



Kisses to Spotsy! She looks like such a sweet cat!


----------



## Lady Stardust

designvixen said:


> Kisses to Spotsy! She looks like such a sweet cat!


 She is, she can be a little bit skittish with new people but once she knows you she'll follow you around for loves lol she behaves nicely too, she's never taken a swipe at me or anything it takes a lot to annoy her


----------



## jeh3v

leasul2003 said:
			
		

> ^^ You can tell he's trying a Jedi mind trick "I'm adorable. You want to pet me..."



Hehe totally!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Juno (formerly Marlow)- Juno is a better fit for her  She is 4 months old.


----------



## GoGlam

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> Juno (formerly Marlow)- Juno is a better fit for her  She is 4 months old.



So cute! Is she a Siberian?


----------



## Harper Quinn

She is a ragdoll. A lady with refined tastes


----------



## Lady Stardust

^So cute! Spotsy loves my Balenciagas too! Lol I try to hide them from her bc she likes to give the tassels a haircut! Lol


----------



## Harper Quinn

Lady Stardust said:


> ^So cute! Spotsy loves my Balenciagas too! Lol I try to hide them from her bc she likes to give the tassels a haircut! Lol



Haha, yes they seem to love to chew and pull on them, it is getting dangerous!


----------



## jeh3v

Harper Quinn said:
			
		

> Juno (formerly Marlow)- Juno is a better fit for her  She is 4 months old.



She is such a doll!


----------



## jeh3v

"Laundry day! best...day...EVER!"


----------



## Harper Quinn

jeh3v said:


> "Laundry day! best...day...EVER!"



Haha!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Harper Quinn said:


> She is a ragdoll. A lady with refined tastes



such a cute pic! Love how she is lying on her back!



jeh3v said:


> "Laundry day! best...day...EVER!"



yay, nothing better than that day; same here!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Juno is gorgeous!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sweetpea83 said:


> Juno is gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy doing her model pose while I eat dinner, and my other "cat" Charlotte, eating her cat food lol Charlie LOVES cat food, and she knows that you have to shake the bowl to get more out. Spots can't figure it out! Lol


----------



## jeh3v

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> Spotsy doing her model pose while I eat dinner, and my other "cat" Charlotte, eating her cat food lol Charlie LOVES cat food, and she knows that you have to shake the bowl to get more out. Spots can't figure it out! Lol



So precious!


----------



## ladysarah

Melissat765 said:


> Bengal cats typically love to go on walks and she is no exception. The only thing is they like to walk you and not the other way around. They are VERY curious and you don't go very far. It's really just a lot of walking around the back yard and a few places outside.



Thanks for the reply. So I will not attempt to take her out for a walk on a leash. Lady Beatrice she's grown a little so not quite so accident prone. She goes out on her own for short periods and then runs back in squeeling....


----------



## Dancechika24

Harper Quinn said:


> She is a ragdoll. A lady with refined tastes



What a cutie!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*ladysarah*, your cat looks so soft!


----------



## designvixen

Harper Quinn said:


> She is a ragdoll. A lady with refined tastes



She's sooo beautiful! I love Ragdolls! They're a lovely breed. They look so cuddly!


----------



## madamefifi

Henrietta Jean, 6 months old!


----------



## leasul2003

Hey Henri! How are you recovering from you surgery?


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2050851
> 
> 
> Henrietta Jean, 6 months old!



Cute..


----------



## its_a_keeper

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 2050851
> 
> 
> Henrietta Jean, 6 months old!



awwwwwwww


----------



## Harper Quinn

designvixen said:


> She's sooo beautiful! I love Ragdolls! They're a lovely breed. They look so cuddly!



Thanks! They are adorable!


----------



## Harper Quinn

madamefifi said:


> Henrietta Jean, 6 months old!



Adorable!


----------



## dster1

My 2 year old Scottish fold


----------



## Sweetpea83

dster1 said:


> My 2 year old Scottish fold



What a beauty! Gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving all the kitty pics.


----------



## Dancechika24

dster1 said:


> My 2 year old Scottish fold



OMG so cute...my dad's cat is a Scottish Fold too! Will post some pics...


----------



## Dancechika24

Here's my dads cat..Hilton! He's half Scottish fold, half Russian blue.


----------



## Lush Life

Oh my goodness--those Scottish Fold kitties look like twins! Sooo cute!


----------



## Harper Quinn

dster1 said:


> My 2 year old Scottish fold





Dancechika24 said:


> Here's my dads cat..Hilton! He's half Scottish fold, half Russian blue.



Love scottish folds! Their fur looks so velvety and those eyes are phenomenal! What's their temperament like?


----------



## Michele26

This afternoon my 19 year old cat crossed over the rainbow bridge. He had a great life and was loved dearly. He was the only cat I've ever had who loved other cats.

RIP ~ We loved you so much.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I'm so sorry to hear that  but 19 is a long time, I'm sure he had a great life!  

Here's my girlies today.  Spots is always very interested in what sister is doing at all times, I call her the Warden lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I'm so sorry to hear that  but 19 is a long time, I'm sure he had a great life!
> 
> Here's my girlies today.  Spots is always very interested in what sister is doing at all times, I call her the Warden lol



Cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dancechika24 said:


> Here's my dads cat..Hilton! He's half Scottish fold, half Russian blue.



Handsome!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch and Mochi BFFS!


----------



## jeh3v

Lap time cuddles with my boys, Sparty and Poe


----------



## Sweetpea83

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch and Mochi BFFS!
> View attachment 2053653


So cute..


jeh3v said:


> Lap time cuddles with my boys, Sparty and Poe



Precious!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love the kitties sitting together! Best friends


----------



## bnjj

Michele26 said:


> This afternoon my 19 year old cat crossed over the rainbow bridge. He had a great life and was loved dearly. He was the only cat I've ever had who loved other cats.
> 
> RIP ~ We loved you so much.



Ohhh, I'm so sorry.  How sad.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little boogers today. Best friends!


----------



## pmburk

Couple pics of my baby Moses out in our backyard. Thusly named because he was an orphaned kitten we had to bottle-raise. He's the sweetest kitty in the whole world, at least I think so! He thinks I'm his mama, follows me everywhere, and loves to be held. When I was off work for a week with the flu recently (ugh) he never left my side. The snow picture was taken on Christmas Day.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ I absolutely adore big orange tom cats!!! He's so cute.


----------



## bnjj

pmburk said:


> Couple pics of my baby Moses out in our backyard. Thusly named because he was an orphaned kitten we had to bottle-raise. He's the sweetest kitty in the whole world, at least I think so! He thinks I'm his mama, follows me everywhere, and loves to be held. When I was off work for a week with the flu recently (ugh) he never left my side. The snow picture was taken on Christmas Day.



Oh my gosh, that picture in the tree is SOOOO adorable.  I'd have to frame it or use it as wallpaper if it were my kitty.


----------



## its_a_keeper

pmburk said:


> Couple pics of my baby Moses out in our backyard. Thusly named because he was an orphaned kitten we had to bottle-raise. He's the sweetest kitty in the whole world, at least I think so! He thinks I'm his mama, follows me everywhere, and loves to be held. When I was off work for a week with the flu recently (ugh) he never left my side. The snow picture was taken on Christmas Day.



Such a cutie! I love the look on his face while he is carried!


----------



## its_a_keeper

This is what I wake up to mostly every morning






Lazy kitteeehhs


----------



## pmburk

^  My husband calls our cats "bed hogs."



bnjj said:


> Oh my gosh, that picture in the tree is SOOOO adorable.  I'd have to frame it or use it as wallpaper if it were my kitty.



I actually have a printed copy of it framed on my desk at work.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My chubby hot air balloon this morning


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch and Mochi hugging....sort of 











I love Stitch's expression here


----------



## Sweetpea83

pmburk said:


> Couple pics of my baby Moses out in our backyard. Thusly named because he was an orphaned kitten we had to bottle-raise. He's the sweetest kitty in the whole world, at least I think so! He thinks I'm his mama, follows me everywhere, and loves to be held. When I was off work for a week with the flu recently (ugh) he never left my side. The snow picture was taken on Christmas Day.



Love orange tabbies!


----------



## susu1978

My babies sleeping with daddy and mummy


----------



## Bling It

This is my baby Amani. She is a bit older than this now, but still just as cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Precious..


----------



## jeh3v

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> This is what I wake up to mostly every morning
> 
> Lazy kitteeehhs



Love how they are all snuggled up!


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi looking surprise as he and Stitch were hugging 





Stitch was like "what?!"


----------



## madamefifi

Henrietta Jean lounging in front of the fire


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> My chubby hot air balloon this morning



Love Spotsy



mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch and Mochi hugging....sort of
> 
> I love Stitch's expression here



Both are so cute! Love how they became best buddys!



susu1978 said:


> My babies sleeping with daddy and mummy



awwww 



Bling It said:


> This is my baby Amani. She is a bit older than this now, but still just as cute



Really cute!



jeh3v said:


> Love how they are all snuggled up!



Thanky, same here 



mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi looking surprise as he and Stitch were hugging
> 
> Stitch was like "what?!"







madamefifi said:


> Henrietta Jean lounging in front of the fire



Nice place to lounge


----------



## love_addict919

She loves hanging out in boxes. I have about 6 scattered throughout my apartment


----------



## ladysarah

its_a_keeper said:


> This is what I wake up to mostly every morning
> 
> 
> Lazy kitteeehhs



May I ask where you got the lovely patchwork quilt from? So nice that your cats have a cat motif bedding...




madamefifi said:


> Henrietta Jean lounging in front of the fire


 Aah the darling girl....





Bling It said:


> View attachment 2066112
> 
> 
> This is my baby Amani. She is a bit older than this now, but still just as cute


What a smile! Is she a rug doll?


----------



## Bling It

ladysarah said:
			
		

> May I ask where you got the lovely patchwork quilt from? So nice that your cats have a cat motif bedding...
> 
> Aah the darling girl....
> 
> What a smile! Is she a rug doll?



Yes, she's a Rag Doll. Sorry, should have mentioned that.


----------



## jeh3v

Came back from my lunch break to find these cuties cuddled up in my office chair, holding down the fort!


----------



## Bling It

jeh3v said:
			
		

> Came back from my lunch break to find these cuties cuddled up in my office chair, holding down the fort!



What a gorgeous photo! They look very comfy.....


----------



## jeh3v

Bling It said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous photo! They look very comfy.....



Thank you! They were not pleased when I had to move them.


----------



## Bling It

jeh3v said:
			
		

> Thank you! They were not pleased when I had to move them.



They probably had been working very hard while you were at lunch.


----------



## jeh3v

Bling It said:


> They probably had been working very hard while you were at lunch.



I told them to hold my calls


----------



## Bling It

jeh3v said:
			
		

> I told them to hold my calls



Haha, I hope you pay them well


----------



## leasul2003

jeh3v said:


> Came back from my lunch break to find these cuties cuddled up in my office chair, holding down the fort!



That is an awwwww worthy photo. So precious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> Came back from my lunch break to find these cuties cuddled up in my office chair, holding down the fort!



Such a sweet photo..


----------



## Divealicious

Hi everyone! I'm new to this thead... we're not cat owners _yet_ but we adopted two siberian cat kittens last weekend. It will take another 6 weeks before they're old enough to move though. I cant wait!! 

Here's a pic of the two we adopted






And a family pic


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thead... we're not cat owners yet but we adopted two siberian cat kittens last weekend. It will take another 6 weeks before they're old enough to move though. I cant wait!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the two we adopted
> 
> And a family pic



So cute! Prepare yourself for the chaos to begin, lol.  (worth every minute though)......


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thead... we're not cat owners _yet_ but we adopted two siberian cat kittens last weekend. It will take another 6 weeks before they're old enough to move though. I cant wait!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the two we adopted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family pic



Congrats, they are so cute!!


----------



## Theren

My fifteen year old munchkin.. she is my love














.


----------



## designvixen

Divealicious said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this thead... we're not cat owners yet but we adopted two siberian cat kittens last weekend. It will take another 6 weeks before they're old enough to move though. I cant wait!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the two we adopted
> 
> And a family pic



They're ADORABLE!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Theren said:


> My fifteen year old munchkin.. she is my love
> 
> View attachment 2075743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075745
> 
> 
> .



Love the last photo..


----------



## Theren

She came right up to me and was meowing at me for food.. i had to take the pic lol!


----------



## pmburk

Beautiful kittehs, everyone!


----------



## jeh3v

It looks like he is sitting on a thrown


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> So cute! Prepare yourself for the chaos to begin, lol.  (worth every minute though)......





Sweetpea83 said:


> Congrats, they are so cute!!





designvixen said:


> They're ADORABLE!



Thank you!! I guess I'll be visiting and posting here more often  Love seeing everyone's pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> It looks like he is sitting on a thrown



You take the coolest kitty photos!


----------



## donnaoh

Theren said:


> My fifteen year old munchkin.. she is my love
> 
> View attachment 2075743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075745
> 
> 
> .


Oh me oh my....I love that third pic!! So cute!


----------



## donnaoh

dster1 said:


> My 2 year old Scottish fold


I so adore Scottish Folds!! That fur looks so soft!


----------



## donnaoh

ebie36 said:


> London 6 year old Maine ****, they are so human like and are also knows "gentle giants"! Which he is  :3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023278


----------



## shortsweetness

My baby!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

shortsweetness said:


> My baby!!!!!



Adorable..


----------



## Lady Stardust

"Do my nails too, Mommy" lol Spots has a nail polish obsession, whenever she sees some she does some kind of hand pose


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> You take the coolest kitty photos!



Thanks! This was intended to be one of the trunk and he just had to participate


----------



## jeh3v

Lady Stardust said:
			
		

> "Do my nails too, Mommy" lol Spots has a nail polish obsession, whenever she sees some she does some kind of hand pose



HAHA! Awesome! What a girly girl!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Here is my cat yoshi


----------



## Lady Stardust

A normal day in my house lol my girls having a sleep over


----------



## jeh3v

I mean, really? Lol


----------



## PinkPeonies

Awwww I love seeing everyone's furry friends. 

Here are mine - Coffee (black) & Biscuit (silver)


----------



## LuvManoloB

Some pics of my Gizmo on his new cat tree.  For anyone interested, I got my tree from http://www.ahiddenhollow.com. They're pricey, but so cool!


----------



## Sweetpea83

PinkPeonies said:


> Awwww I love seeing everyone's furry friends.
> 
> Here are mine - Coffee (black) & Biscuit (silver)



Soooo cute!!!


----------



## donnaoh

LuvManoloB said:


> Some pics of my Gizmo on his new cat tree.  For anyone interested, I got my tree from http://www.ahiddenhollow.com. They're pricey, but so cool!


OOhhhhhh Eeeeeeee! I love his moustache...what a cutie!!


----------



## LuvManoloB

donnaoh said:


> OOhhhhhh Eeeeeeee! I love his moustache...what a cutie!!



Thank you! He is a sweet & crazy boy!


----------



## jeh3v

Crouching tiger, hidden Sparty


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> Crouching tiger, hidden Sparty



Cool photo..


----------



## jeh3v

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cool photo..



Thanks! I love his crazy eyes


----------



## juneping

jeh3v said:


> Crouching tiger, hidden Sparty



vlad should add a "like" button...
great pic!!


----------



## oggers86

Happy little cat


----------



## oscarlilytc

LuvManoloB said:


> Some pics of my Gizmo on his new cat tree.  For anyone interested, I got my tree from http://www.ahiddenhollow.com. They're pricey, but so cool!


Gizmo is gorgeous and I love that tree!


----------



## oscarlilytc

jeh3v said:


> Crouching tiger, hidden Sparty



Hi Hidden Sparty!  My girl Lily wants to be a crouching tiger too!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi Hidden Sparty!  My girl Lily wants to be a crouching tiger too!!



Cute!


----------



## sally.m

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi Hidden Sparty!  My girl Lily wants to be a crouching tiger too!!



So cute! He looks like my Sailor boy


----------



## LuvManoloB

oscarlilytc said:


> Gizmo is gorgeous and I love that tree!



Thank you!


----------



## New Obsessions

Just found this video - Cat Takes Joyride on Sheep



Just realized I posted this is the wrong tread!  Sorry!  Enjoy anyway!  I'm off to post in CATURDAY!


----------



## mothbeast

LuvManoloB said:


> Some pics of my Gizmo on his new cat tree.  For anyone interested, I got my tree from http://www.ahiddenhollow.com. They're pricey, but so cool!


Gizmo has such great markings!

Sparty is so much bigger than the avatar pic.


----------



## mothbeast

Here are my fluffies being lazy


----------



## its_a_keeper

mothbeast said:


> Here are my fluffies being lazy


 
soooooo cute!


----------



## jeh3v

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi Hidden Sparty!  My girl Lily wants to be a crouching tiger too!!



OMG I just saw this! Love it!!!  Lily is such a sweet girl!


----------



## jeh3v

mothbeast said:


> Gizmo has such great markings!
> 
> Sparty is so much bigger than the avatar pic.



Sparty is growing like a weed! He's 6 months old now


----------



## dooneybaby

This is my little girl Chloe, AKA Peanut, AKA Stinkpoo, AKA Munchkadoo!
I adopted her 3 years ago at age 6.
This is her doing one of her most favorite things-playing in my car in my garage.
I have to confess, SHE'S SPOILED!


----------



## Michele26

dooneybaby said:


> This is my little girl Chloe, AKA Peanut, AKA Stinkpoo, AKA Munchkadoo!
> I adopted her 3 years ago at age 6.
> This is her doing one of her most favorite things-playing in my car in my garage.
> I have to confess, SHE'S SPOILED!



She's a pretty girl & so lucky you adopted her.


----------



## dooneybaby

OK, talk about spoiled.
As I'm trying to post, Chloe makes me open the hall closet so she can lounge on my TempurPedic pillow!


----------



## Candice0985

dooneybaby said:


> OK, talk about spoiled.
> As I'm trying to post, Chloe makes me open the hall closet so she can lounge on my TempurPedic pillow!



so cute! I love spoiled pets, they deserve it


----------



## afsweet

Does anyone have advice regarding training an adult cat to use a scratching post? I rescued my friend's cat but am having such difficulty trying to get her to use a scratching post. I bought 3 different kinds, and she won't use any of them! I've tried incorporating them into playtime, holding food near them, showing her how to scratch, put catnip on them, and she won't use them! 

I've never owned a cat before and am sadly thinking about giving her up because I can't have her destroying my house. I'm at work for long periods of time and can't just keep her locked up where she can't harm anything. 

Help please!


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Does anyone have advice regarding training an adult cat to use a scratching post? I rescued my friend's cat but am having such difficulty trying to get her to use a scratching post. I bought 3 different kinds, and she won't use any of them! I've tried incorporating them into playtime, holding food near them, showing her how to scratch, put catnip on them, and she won't use them!
> 
> I've never owned a cat before and am sadly thinking about giving her up because I can't have her destroying my house. I'm at work for long periods of time and can't just keep her locked up where she can't harm anything.
> 
> Help please!



That's a tough one. Have you tried moving her onto a scratching post when she starts scratching something she's not supposed to? If you do this religiously each time you catch her, she may comply. Good luck with it.


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Does anyone have advice regarding training an adult cat to use a scratching post? I rescued my friend's cat but am having such difficulty trying to get her to use a scratching post. I bought 3 different kinds, and she won't use any of them! I've tried incorporating them into playtime, holding food near them, showing her how to scratch, put catnip on them, and she won't use them!
> 
> I've never owned a cat before and am sadly thinking about giving her up because I can't have her destroying my house. I'm at work for long periods of time and can't just keep her locked up where she can't harm anything.
> 
> Help please!



You could also try a spray bottle with water in it. Each time you catch her out, tell her "No", and give her a quick spray of water. It worked for me when my cat kept leaping onto the front of the birdcage and chasing the poor birds.


----------



## afsweet

Bling It said:


> That's a tough one. Have you tried moving her onto a scratching post when she starts scratching something she's not supposed to? If you do this religiously each time you catch her, she may comply. Good luck with it.



I have but she squirms and won't let me put her paws on the post. I've also tried moving the post next to where she scratches, but she'd rather go find somewhere else to scratch. I've come home and found scratches on the furniture, so she does a lot of it when I'm not even home. I just don't understand why she won't use the post. My friend has said she's used a post before in her previous home and that all it took was some catnip....


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> I have but she squirms and won't let me put her paws on the post. I've also tried moving the post next to where she scratches, but she'd rather go find somewhere else to scratch. I've come home and found scratches on the furniture, so she does a lot of it when I'm not even home. I just don't understand why she won't use the post. My friend has said she's used a post before in her previous home and that all it took was some catnip....



If you could find one of those scratching posts that have a platform quite high up, a lot of cats enjoy using those especially if you put them in the sun. They'll nap on the platform, and get the idea of scratching the post when they use their claws to climb up. It depends if you can pick one up cheap enough, as there are still no guarantees that it'll work.


----------



## afsweet

Bling It said:


> If you could find one of those scratching posts that have a platform quite high up, a lot of cats enjoy using those especially if you put them in the sun. They'll nap on the platform, and get the idea of scratching the post when they use their claws to climb up. It depends if you can pick one up cheap enough, as there are still no guarantees that it'll work.



Well it's worth a shot because I'm really in a tough spot. I'm going to buy the smartcat ultimate scratching post in hopes that maybe the ones I bought are just too short for her. I'm also trying to trim her nails on a daily basis so she might not feel the urge to scratch.


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Well it's worth a shot because I'm really in a tough spot. I'm going to buy the smartcat ultimate scratching post in hopes that maybe the ones I bought are just too short for her. I'm also trying to trim her nails on a daily basis so she might not feel the urge to scratch.



I really hope she gets the idea. It'd be so sad to have to give her up. If you can try the bigger scratching post, that may do the trick. Remember put it in front of a window, or somewhere where the sun will hit it. Get one with a platform or something for her to lay on up the top. If you want to give her that little bit of extra encouragement to use it, put a little handful of dry food up on top too, or even feed her up there to start with. I'd also start spraying her with a bit of water whenever you catch her scratching something she shouldn't. Again, good luck. I really hope it all works out. Please keep us informed if you can.


----------



## jeh3v

Here is Poe cuddling with me while I work. He loves to lay in my arms/on the keyboard


----------



## LuvManoloB

oscarlilytc said:


> Gizmo is gorgeous and I love that tree!



Thank you! I waited for a year to get the tree since the company in Florida is so backed up with orders. Even if the cats didn't like it, I'd still love it!


----------



## its_a_keeper

dooneybaby said:


> This is my little girl Chloe, AKA Peanut, AKA Stinkpoo, AKA Munchkadoo!
> I adopted her 3 years ago at age 6.
> This is her doing one of her most favorite things-playing in my car in my garage.
> I have to confess, SHE'S SPOILED!


 


dooneybaby said:


> OK, talk about spoiled.
> As I'm trying to post, Chloe makes me open the hall closet so she can lounge on my TempurPedic pillow!


 
 such a beauty! 
And yay to shelter cats getting a permanent home!


----------



## its_a_keeper

jeh3v said:


> Here is Poe cuddling with me while I work. He loves to lay in my arms/on the keyboard


 
Sooooo handsome!


----------



## Candice0985

Here are my 2 babies:
Tucker is a 9 year old Russian Blue- rescued him from a composter in a backyard when he was 3 weeks old- they think he got outside by accident. my friend found him first when she heard him mewing at night because it was cold she couldn't catch him. I went up and he came to me, he wanted me to be his mommy 

Lady Bogart is a DSH and she's 2 years old, but still my kitten  I rescued her mom and 5 kittens when they were 1 week old. Mom cat who I named Bella was malnourished and super skinny had to be nursed back to health so she could feed her babies properly. I nursed both her and the kittens until she was able to feed them again. I found homes for all the kittens and mom. luckily bella went to a home with one of her sons.

I kept Lady the only girl kitty from the litter


----------



## pmburk

^ Beautiful kittehs!


----------



## sharknbark

Candice0985 said:


> Here are my 2 babies:
> Tucker is a 9 year old Russian Blue- rescued him from a composter in a backyard when he was 3 weeks old- they think he got outside by accident. my friend found him first when she heard him mewing at night because it was cold she couldn't catch him. I went up and he came to me, he wanted me to be his mommy
> 
> Lady Bogart is a DSH and she's 2 years old, but still my kitten  I rescued her mom and 5 kittens when they were 1 week old. Mom cat who I named Bella was malnourished and super skinny had to be nursed back to health so she could feed her babies properly. I nursed both her and the kittens until she was able to feed them again. I found homes for all the kittens and mom. luckily bella went to a home with one of her sons.
> 
> I kept Lady the only girl kitty from the litter
> View attachment 2112842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2112843


They are so cute. I like Tucker's "meh" expression in that first photo.


----------



## Bling It

I don't know why I bothered buying her a nice cozy bed and warm blankets!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Cat scratchers-- rub cat nip on it and put treats on it.  Every time she uses it say good good.  If she sractches the wrong place say no no and spray or say it loudly.  I showed my cats me scratching and said good to me.  Lol well it worked.  I have one from refined felines that looks like a modern piece of rope and a gray carpet and sisel rope one that he loves.  Cut nails every other week not to low and remember put treats around scratchers.  Hope this works.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> Here are my 2 babies:
> Tucker is a 9 year old Russian Blue- rescued him from a composter in a backyard when he was 3 weeks old- they think he got outside by accident. my friend found him first when she heard him mewing at night because it was cold she couldn't catch him. I went up and he came to me, he wanted me to be his mommy
> 
> Lady Bogart is a DSH and she's 2 years old, but still my kitten  I rescued her mom and 5 kittens when they were 1 week old. Mom cat who I named Bella was malnourished and super skinny had to be nursed back to health so she could feed her babies properly. I nursed both her and the kittens until she was able to feed them again. I found homes for all the kittens and mom. luckily bella went to a home with one of her sons.
> 
> I kept Lady the only girl kitty from the litter
> View attachment 2112842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2112843



Adorable..



Bling It said:


> I don't know why I bothered buying her a nice cozy bed and warm blankets!



Lol..cats and boxes!


----------



## Candice0985

sharknbark said:


> They are so cute. I like Tucker's "meh" expression in that first photo.


Thanks! They're total opposite personalities, lady is crazy smart and always running around, tuck is very content to sleep the day away in a sunpatch  here's a classic tuck look, and yes he's on top of the fridge!


----------



## Candice0985

.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is such a girly girl she always steals things from my room and they're always the girliest things! (Hair ties, old Barbie shorts, and now this piece of hearts paper)







and sleepy face after a nap


----------



## afsweet

Update: I bought the smartcat ultimate scratching post and have been training Bella to use it. She scratches at it and uses it to stretch, so I'm confident that she'll use it more often over time. Big improvement considering she wouldn't even touch the other 3 options I bought her! 

Do you ladies give your cats heart worm medication and flea preventatives even if they are strictly indoor cats and aren't living with other animals? My friend used to do that stuff for Bella but then stopped since she's indoor only, and I'm wondering if I should start that up again just in case. I know how expensive frontline gets!


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Update: I bought the smartcat ultimate scratching post and have been training Bella to use it. She scratches at it and uses it to stretch, so I'm confident that she'll use it more often over time. Big improvement considering she wouldn't even touch the other 3 options I bought her!
> 
> Do you ladies give your cats heart worm medication and flea preventatives even if they are strictly indoor cats and aren't living with other animals? My friend used to do that stuff for Bella but then stopped since she's indoor only, and I'm wondering if I should start that up again just in case. I know how expensive frontline gets!



Thanks for the update, I was wondering how you were getting on. That's great news that she is getting the hang of the scratching post. My cat is strictly indoor as well, and I still give her worming and flea treatments etc. Heart worm is very nasty, and not something you'd want to risk, and you can get a tablet or injection that they only need once a year. The flea stuff can get expensive, if you use the good stuff. In my experience, the cheap stuff is useless. I found if I didn't flea treat my cat, she would get fleas very quickly. However, I'm in Australia, and live up the bush, where we have had a terrible problem with fleas the last few years.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy and my Speedy. They have the same colors lol.  I really hate the new app, sorry for the double image!


----------



## madamefifi

Henrietta loves this wool sweater from Ireland--it has a distinctive lanolin aroma and makes her feel very bitey!


----------



## Bling It

madamefifi said:


> Henrietta loves this wool sweater from Ireland--it has a distinctive lanolin aroma and makes her feel very bitey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120034



Hahaha, what a terrific pic! Love it


----------



## Harper Quinn

Juno likes McQueen!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos!


----------



## Lady Stardust

madamefifi said:


> Henrietta loves this wool sweater from Ireland--it has a distinctive lanolin aroma and makes her feel very bitey!


 lol chomp kitty! 

Here's Spotsy helping to color eggs (steal string from the table) last night






And silly mommy couldn't resist making a kitty cat mustache today lol


----------



## jeh3v

its_a_keeper said:


> Sooooo handsome!



Poe says thank you


----------



## jeh3v

Half asleep contentment


----------



## Harper Quinn

love all the photos! Cats are fantastic!


----------



## jeh3v

madamefifi said:


> Henrietta loves this wool sweater from Ireland--it has a distinctive lanolin aroma and makes her feel very bitey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120034



HAHA! Love this. My kitties like to chomp on things too.


----------



## Candice0985

jeh3v said:


> Half asleep contentment



this is SO cute


----------



## afsweet

Ladies, I'm so torn over what to do. I've been training Bella to use her scratching post, and she does, but I did catch her scratching at the furniture. Upon closer inspection, there were already scratches! And tonight, she was running around and tried to jump onto the back of the sofa, but couldn't quite get up, and now there are multiple huge scratches on the back of the sofa!

I don't want to sound like a b, but these pieces cost nearly 10k...I can't have her ruining them, whether on purpose or by accident. What am I suppose to do? Do I ask my friend to take his cat back even though his roommate is allergic? Do I try to find someone else to take her? Am I totally overreacting?


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Ladies, I'm so torn over what to do. I've been training Bella to use her scratching post, and she does, but I did catch her scratching at the furniture. Upon closer inspection, there were already scratches! And tonight, she was running around and tried to jump onto the back of the sofa, but couldn't quite get up, and now there are multiple huge scratches on the back of the sofa!
> 
> I don't want to sound like a b, but these pieces cost nearly 10k...I can't have her ruining them, whether on purpose or by accident. What am I suppose to do? Do I ask my friend to take his cat back even though his roommate is allergic? Do I try to find someone else to take her? Am I totally overreacting?



Oh dear, I'm so sorry you're still having this problem. Maybe speak to her old owner. Knowing the cat better than you know her yet, maybe she can offer some suggestions that have worked for her in the past. Was this furniture scratching an issue for the previous owner, or is it a new habit she's just started since moving to her new home? For starters, keep up with squirting her with water and firmly saying 'No' as you catch her in the act. I understand you're not there all day, so this won't work as well as if you were there watching her 24/7. Do you think maybe she's bored? Is there a way of setting up an outside run in your yard for her? She could then go outside when you're not home, which would save your furniture, and when she's inside, you'd always be home to watch her. Another possibility, she may be fretting after being moved to a new home. Is she showing signs if stress? I would suggest calling your local vet. Someone there can tell you about products designed to spray around areas you wish to keep cats away from. I don't know much about them, but I have heard they exist. If you think she may be fretting, a trip to the vet for some advice would probably be a good idea. Good luck, I hope you find something that works.


----------



## afsweet

Bling It said:


> Oh dear, I'm so sorry you're still having this problem. Maybe speak to her old owner. Knowing the cat better than you know her yet, maybe she can offer some suggestions that have worked for her in the past. Was this furniture scratching an issue for the previous owner, or is it a new habit she's just started since moving to her new home? For starters, keep up with squirting her with water and firmly saying 'No' as you catch her in the act. I understand you're not there all day, so this won't work as well as if you were there watching her 24/7. Do you think maybe she's bored? Is there a way of setting up an outside run in your yard for her? She could then go outside when you're not home, which would save your furniture, and when she's inside, you'd always be home to watch her. Another possibility, she may be fretting after being moved to a new home. Is she showing signs if stress? I would suggest calling your local vet. Someone there can tell you about products designed to spray around areas you wish to keep cats away from. I don't know much about them, but I have heard they exist. If you think she may be fretting, a trip to the vet for some advice would probably be a good idea. Good luck, I hope you find something that works.



I don't think she would use an outdoor run- she shows no interest in going outside, and she isn't that playful anyways, which is why my friend had told me not to buy toys for her. I don't think she's stressed about moving because she seems to have adapted pretty well, but I know she always seems hungry because I have her on a diet (she's always been very overweight and ate poor quality pet food). 

Honestly, I think she scratches out of habit. I know my friend let her jump on tables and stuff like that, so I wouldn't be surprised if he was never able to train her not to scratch furniture (he too was working long hours and she was left alone a lot).


----------



## Michele26

stephc005, go to this site and look at the different deterrents to train a cat to keep off furniture. I purchased the Sofa Scram & the X Mat. Both worked like a charm. There was one more I bought from there too, but I didn't see it. Don't have time right now to look, but read that site & see all the different aids they have to help.

Is your cat alone for many hours? You have to provide places for her to keep herself occupied when you aren't home. She needs a perch to look outside. You can get one of those seats that attaches to a window sill, and a high perch near a window.

Please don't give up, if you bring her to a pound most likely she'll be put down.

Here's the site: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3455

Please PM me & I'll help you fix this problem.


----------



## Michele26

Just found the other aid I bought, the Tattle Tale Alarm. Here's the link along with a few others that will help.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/cat-supplies/cat-training/ps/c/3261/1894


----------



## Candice0985

stephc005 said:


> I don't think she would use an outdoor run- she shows no interest in going outside, and she isn't that playful anyways, which is why my friend had told me not to buy toys for her. I don't think she's stressed about moving because she seems to have adapted pretty well, but I know she always seems hungry because I have her on a diet (she's always been very overweight and ate poor quality pet food).
> 
> Honestly, I think she scratches out of habit. I know my friend let her jump on tables and stuff like that, so I wouldn't be surprised if he was never able to train her not to scratch furniture (he too was working long hours and she was left alone a lot).



can you cut her nails? even if she does scratch if they're dulled off it shouldn't leave as much damage. I hope you keep her!

my little one went through a phase where she scratched my furniture, I realized she was bored and needed stimulation so I bought a bunch of toys and started rotting them so she didn't have the same ones all the time.


----------



## afsweet

Candice0985 said:


> can you cut her nails? even if she does scratch if they're dulled off it shouldn't leave as much damage. I hope you keep her!
> 
> my little one went through a phase where she scratched my furniture, I realized she was bored and needed stimulation so I bought a bunch of toys and started rotting them so she didn't have the same ones all the time.



Well I've been keeping up with trimming her nails and training her to use the post everyday to help keep them dull. She's still able to leave scratches though when she extends her claws. 

Do you think covering the furniture with blankets or bedsheets would help deter her from scratching? I know it would look awful, but I'm desperate! 

Everyone I know is telling me to just keep her enclosed in a bedroom while no one is home. I feel so bad about that though...like it's not fair for her. Maybe I'm over thinking it?


----------



## afsweet

Michele26 said:


> stephc005, go to this site and look at the different deterrents to train a cat to keep off furniture. I purchased the Sofa Scram & the X Mat. Both worked like a charm. There was one more I bought from there too, but I didn't see it. Don't have time right now to look, but read that site & see all the different aids they have to help.
> 
> Is your cat alone for many hours? You have to provide places for her to keep herself occupied when you aren't home. She needs a perch to look outside. You can get one of those seats that attaches to a window sill, and a high perch near a window.
> 
> Please don't give up, if you bring her to a pound most likely she'll be put down.
> 
> Here's the site: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3455
> 
> Please PM me & I'll help you fix this problem.



Thanks! I'll definitely take a look. I don't mind if she is on the sofa. I just don't want her scratching at the sides! She has a huge patio door to look out, so I don't know if a window perch is necessary.

And I definitely wouldn't bring her to the pound because I dont want her euthanized. I was looking into no kill shelters and rescues, and I would be happy if a loving person would give her a home. I don't think I was experienced enough to get a cat...


----------



## Michele26

stephc005 said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely take a look. I don't mind if she is on the sofa. I just don't want her scratching at the sides! She has a huge patio door to look out, so I don't know if a window perch is necessary.
> 
> And I definitely wouldn't bring her to the pound because I dont want her euthanized. I was looking into no kill shelters and rescues, and I would be happy if a loving person would give her a home. I don't think I was experienced enough to get a cat...



It's a commitment you make when you adopt an animal. Truthfully this problem you're having can be easily fixed if you really want this cat. It's sad because most likely this cat will have to start all over with another family, and that's if she's lucky.


----------



## afsweet

Michele26 said:


> It's a commitment you make when you adopt an animal. Truthfully this problem you're having can be easily fixed if you really want this cat. It's sad because most likely this cat will have to start all over with another family, and that's if she's lucky.



I understand it's a commitment...I'm just surprised I'm having these problems. I asked my friend if bella had any bad habits or was destructive (a deal breaker in my opinion), and he told me no...

I'm honestly trying to find a solution. If not, I would have already kicked the cat out. I'm trying to figure out what's best for her and for my DH and I.


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> I understand it's a commitment...I'm just surprised I'm having these problems. I asked my friend if bella had any bad habits or was destructive (a deal breaker in my opinion), and he told me no...
> 
> I'm honestly trying to find a solution. If not, I would have already kicked the cat out. I'm trying to figure out what's best for her and for my DH and I.



I can tell by your posts that you're trying hard, and that you really care about this cat. I also believe that if you felt giving her up was your only option, you would be extremely upset about it. I agree with the other poster about the pound. If you do decide you need to re home her, PLEASE find her a lovely new home yourself, rather than send her to a pound. I hope you will check out the products that both me and the other poster were talking about. They're specifically designed to keep cats from doing this, and to completely stay away from areas you want them kept out of. Does she use the post with the perch in the sun you got her? Maybe try a few toys. Even though she's not been interested in the past, maybe with the new home etc, she needs to have a play. Please keep us posted, feel free to PM me if you'd like. Hopefully between us, we can find a solution for both you and Bella.


----------



## afsweet

Bling It said:


> I can tell by your posts that you're trying hard, and that you really care about this cat. I also believe that if you felt giving her up was your only option, you would be extremely upset about it. I agree with the other poster about the pound. If you do decide you need to re home her, PLEASE find her a lovely new home yourself, rather than send her to a pound. I hope you will check out the products that both me and the other poster were talking about. They're specifically designed to keep cats from doing this, and to completely stay away from areas you want them kept out of. Does she use the post with the perch in the sun you got her? Maybe try a few toys. Even though she's not been interested in the past, maybe with the new home etc, she needs to have a play. Please keep us posted, feel free to PM me if you'd like. Hopefully between us, we can find a solution for both you and Bella.



Do you think it's unreasonable to keep her enclosed in a bedroom when she's alone at home? Do you think blankets on the couch will deter her from damaging the sofa?


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Do you think it's unreasonable to keep her enclosed in a bedroom when she's alone at home? Do you think blankets on the couch will deter her from damaging the sofa?



Its not unreasonable to keep her locked in a bedroom while home alone. Just make sure she has bedding, fresh litter, food and water. Maybe some toys too. If you can put her in a room with a window, so she can lay in the sun, she'd probably sleep most of the day. Definitely try putting blankets over the furniture. At least it will give them some protection. If you are going to lock her in a room. Try it for shorter periods of time to start with. ie. for an hour while you run down the shops. If it stresses her out at all, she'll probably let you know buy scratching the door and maybe walls.


----------



## Candice0985

stephc005 said:


> Well I've been keeping up with trimming her ?



I wouldn't keep her in a room all day....but that's just me i'd feel bad too! when my little one  was in her scratching phase it was only one particular chair so I kept it covered in some pashminas and a blanket. wasn't pretty but it minimized damage 

does she like TV or visual stimulation? perhaps keep the tv on animal planet- it might seem weird but lady (the little scratcher!) loves watching animal shows lol or like others have suggested having a kitty condo by a window so she can go up high and watch things outside?


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Do you think it's unreasonable to keep her enclosed in a bedroom when she's alone at home? Do you think blankets on the couch will deter her from damaging the sofa?



Sorry, I should have asked how long she would be confined in the bedroom for at a time?


----------



## ladysarah

Can I just say that most adult cats HATE any sort of confinment, (though they may be able to tolerate a large bedroom for a very short period of time.) If they are confined against their will they could become destructive or even hostile. Having said that I do sympathise with the scratching problem. My kitten seemed convinced that my leather bags make a great nail file.  and the queen Anne secretaire an ideal climbing post. When I manage to resolve it - I will report back.


----------



## afsweet

She would be confined for about 8-10 hrs twice a week. The rest of the week and when we're home, she would be free to roam the whole house. And when I say enclosed or confined naturally I'm talking about keeping her in a bedroom and not a cage. I think she scratches furniture when she's left alone ALL day. When I work half the day, I think she just sleeps.


----------



## Michele26

stephc005 said:


> She would be confined for about 8-10 hrs twice a week. The rest of the week and when we're home, she would be free to roam the whole house. And when I say enclosed or confined naturally I'm talking about keeping her in a bedroom and not a cage. I think she scratches furniture when she's left alone ALL day. When I work half the day, I think she just sleeps.



Take some time today & look at what that site has to offer. It's not just deterrents for sofas. They have it for furniture too. In the mean time, you can try covering her favorite places to scratch with aluminum foil. Cats hate the touch & sound of foil. 

My friend decided to confine an adult cat to a bedroom when she went to work. In turn the cat hated it & cried & urinated on her chair. 

I understand you are new to what cats are all about, but this problem you are having can be fixed. Many people here love cats & want to help you. 

Go to that link I gave you, please.


----------



## Michele26

Found a photo of the X-Mat, my cat wanted to sleep on that couch so much he found a way to sleep around the mat. I won in the end because I also used the Tattle Tale Alarm and that did the trick.

He crossed over the Rainbow Bridge a couple of months ago. He lived 20 long happy & very loved years.


----------



## afsweet

Michele26 said:


> Take some time today & look at what that site has to offer. It's not just deterrents for sofas. They have it for furniture too. In the mean time, you can try covering her favorite places to scratch with aluminum foil. Cats hate the touch & sound of foil.
> 
> My friend decided to confine an adult cat to a bedroom when she went to work. In turn the cat hated it & cried & urinated on her chair.
> 
> I understand you are new to what cats are all about, but this problem you are having can be fixed. Many people here love cats & want to help you.
> 
> Go to that link I gave you, please.



As far as I can tell, a lot of the products are meant for deterring cats from getting onto furniture. How do I use any of those products to stop the scratching but not stop her from lounging on the sofa? I don't mind the lounging at all. I can live with the faint scratches and holes she makes when she walks along the top of the sofa. What I don't like is the occasional scratching at the sides. The only products I've seen to deter that behavior is the sticky paws sheets and no scratch sprays. Am I missing something?

Was your friend's cat younger and more active? I suppose some cats would hate being confined to 1 room and others wouldn't care as long as it's comfy? 

Bella was fostered by someone before I took her, and she confined her to 1 bedroom for the first week or so (she had new furniture). She didn't mention anything about Bella being stressed or destructive in there. She mentioned that Bella was very nervous to go outside of that room because that was the only room she was allowed in for the first week in her new foster home.


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> As far as I can tell, a lot of the products are meant for deterring cats from getting onto furniture. How do I use any of those products to stop the scratching but not stop her from lounging on the sofa? I don't mind the lounging at all. I can live with the faint scratches and holes she makes when she walks along the top of the sofa. What I don't like is the occasional scratching at the sides. The only products I've seen to deter that behavior is the sticky paws sheets and no scratch sprays. Am I missing something?
> 
> Was your friend's cat younger and more active? I suppose some cats would hate being confined to 1 room and others wouldn't care as long as it's comfy?
> 
> Bella was fostered by someone before I took her, and she confined her to 1 bedroom for the first week or so (she had new furniture). She didn't mention anything about Bella being stressed or destructive in there. She mentioned that Bella was very nervous to go outside of that room because that was the only room she was allowed in for the first week in her new foster home.



If you think confining her may be your option, try for a short amount of time to begin with, like an hour. Try to do it regularly and for short amounts of time, but slowly increasing. Of course, if she doesn't cope, stop doing it straight away. Make the room as comfy as possible for her, put all her favorite blankets etc in there, and of course fresh food, water and litter.


----------



## s&bfan

jeh3v said:


> Half asleep contentment



I love sleepy kitty pics! Gorgeous.


----------



## Michele26

Cover the areas that you don't want scratched with a blanket. You can always remove it when you'll be home and want to take it off. That's really the simplest action to take.

ETA: When a new cat comes into a new situation they are always secluded for at least one week. Most likely the woman who was fostering Bella had other cats in her household and Bella was nervous because of the other cats.


----------



## afsweet

Michele26 said:


> Cover the areas that you don't want scratched with a blanket. You can always remove it when you'll be home and want to take it off. That's really the simplest action to take.
> 
> ETA: When a new cat comes into a new situation they are always secluded for at least one week. Most likely the woman who was fostering Bella had other cats in her household and Bella was nervous because of the other cats.



She had dogs and no cats. I understand why she secluded her even though I decided not to go that route. I chose to let her explore the whole house right away, and she adapted very well that way. She was right at home by day 2 and never even hid from us.


----------



## Nemirel

sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/300925_475932879107884_664293357_n.jpg

My diva - Omie.


----------



## Nemirel

Ok, let me try this again.  Here's Omie:


----------



## Nemirel

Simba:


----------



## Michele26

Nemirel, beautiful kitties. They look so healthy too.


----------



## ladysarah

stephc005 said:


> As far as I can tell, a lot of the products are meant for deterring cats from getting onto furniture. How do I use any of those products to stop the scratching but not stop her from lounging on the sofa? I don't mind the lounging at all. I can live with the faint scratches and holes she makes when she walks along the top of the sofa. What I don't like is the occasional scratching at the sides. The only products I've seen to deter that behavior is the sticky paws sheets and no scratch sprays. Am I missing something?
> 
> Was your friend's cat younger and more active? I suppose some cats would hate being confined to 1 room and others wouldn't care as long as it's comfy?
> 
> Bella was fostered by someone before I took her, and she confined her to 1 bedroom for the first week or so (she had new furniture). She didn't mention anything about Bella being stressed or destructive in there. She mentioned that Bella was very nervous to go outside of that room because that was the only room she was allowed in for the first week in her new foster home.



How are you getting on with Bella? My kitten is moved on to better things and is not so much into destroying furniture. ( plant eating is new hobby) we got this rocking chair from a junk shop and tied the mouse on it. See photo lady Beatrice loves this now and has no time for other more nuclear destruction projects.


----------



## afsweet

ladysarah said:


> How are you getting on with Bella? My kitten is moved on to better things and is not so much into destroying furniture. ( plant eating is new hobby) we got this rocking chair from a junk shop and tied the mouse on it. See photo lady Beatrice loves this now and has no time for other more nuclear destruction projects.



Same old same old. I think a big factor is that Bella is left alone for the entire day a couple times a week due to our work schedules.


----------



## Bling It

stephc005 said:


> Same old same old. I think a big factor is that Bella is left alone for the entire day a couple times a week due to our work schedules.



I would start draping big, thick blankets etc over the furniture when you're not home. At least it will give some protection.


----------



## ladysarah

stephc005 said:


> Same old same old. I think a big factor is that Bella is left alone for the entire day a couple times a week due to our work schedules.



Yes it could be that when she is left too long on her own she gets stressed. Does she overgroom you think or is she generally happy?


----------



## lifestylekitty

My cat usually has a good temperament however she bit my brother's big toe the other day, and it was a deep gash. Do other cats like biting big toes? She almost bit my sister in laws big toe as well. Is this abnormal behavior?


----------



## afsweet

ladysarah said:


> Yes it could be that when she is left too long on her own she gets stressed. Does she overgroom you think or is she generally happy?



Generally happy. She's just very social though, so I feel bad about leaving her alone during the work day.


----------



## jeh3v

Kitty bath time!


----------



## Bling It

jeh3v said:


> Kitty bath time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132560



Aaaw, now that's love


----------



## Bling It

Amani is obsessed with this little toy mouse. It was attached to elastic on her scratching tower, but she worked hard to rip it off.


----------



## Georgiette

jeh3v said:


> Kitty bath time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132560



Awww!!! They are so sweet!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bling It said:


> Amani is obsessed with this little toy mouse. It was attached to elastic on her scratching tower, but she worked hard to rip it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132579



Pretty cat!


----------



## bCr8iv

Oh what's this moment..,


Then, mom it's all wet.


----------



## Bling It

bCr8iv said:


> View attachment 2133397
> 
> Oh what's this moment..,
> View attachment 2133399
> 
> Then, mom it's all wet.



Haha, they never learn! Every bath time, they'll still go and do the same thing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bCr8iv said:


> View attachment 2133397
> 
> Oh what's this moment..,
> View attachment 2133399
> 
> Then, mom it's all wet.



So cute!


----------



## designvixen

Bling It said:


> Amani is obsessed with this little toy mouse. It was attached to elastic on her scratching tower, but she worked hard to rip it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132579



She's SO beautiful! She looks so cuddly and fluffy!


----------



## Bling It

designvixen said:


> She's SO beautiful! She looks so cuddly and fluffy!



Thanks. She is very pretty, but then no doubt I'm biased!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe Mochi wanted someone to play with him too bad I had to leave for work


----------



## Divealicious

Our two Siberian kittens just moved in yesterday! Here's a pic of them this morning. They're still a little shaken from the big move, but I'll be here with them constantly the first days so we can bond  I'm so exited they're here!!


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Our two Siberian kittens just moved in yesterday! Here's a pic of them this morning. They're still a little shaken from the big move, but I'll be here with them constantly the first days so we can bond  I'm so exited they're here!!



Aaw, what gorgeous babies! What are their names?? I bet they'll be all settled in very quickly, and tearing the place apart, lol.


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> Aaw, what gorgeous babies! What are their names?? I bet they'll be all settled in very quickly, and tearing the place apart, lol.



The neva masquerade is Sascha and the blue one is Toby 
I really hope they will settle in quickly, how long did it take for others?


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> The neva masquerade is Sascha and the blue one is Toby
> I really hope they will settle in quickly, how long did it take for others?



My Ragdoll kitten settled in within 24 hours, yet my mums owned the place the minute she walked in. A lot depends on their personality, whether there are other animals in the house, children etc. as there are 2 of them, they should settle in quicker. (Strength in numbers).


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> My Ragdoll kitten settled in within 24 hours, yet my mums owned the place the minute she walked in. A lot depends on their personality, whether there are other animals in the house, children etc. as there are 2 of them, they should settle in quicker. (Strength in numbers).



It think they're doing pretty good, they eat, drink and use the litterbox  They stick together in everything, so happy I got two! But they run and hide when I enter the room  Looking forward to when they will actually like my attention! I'm working from home today so I'm in the same room all day.


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> It think they're doing pretty good, they eat, drink and use the litterbox  They stick together in everything, so happy I got two! But they run and hide when I enter the room  Looking forward to when they will actually like my attention! I'm working from home today so I'm in the same room all day.



They'll come around. If you can, sit on the floor every now and then, and drag a toy or something across the floor to encourage them to come and play. Let them come to you.


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> They'll come around. If you can, sit on the floor every now and then, and drag a toy or something across the floor to encourage them to come and play. Let them come to you.



Thanks  will try that every now and then


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Thanks  will try that every now and then



It won't take them long  Keep us updated.


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Our two Siberian kittens just moved in yesterday! Here's a pic of them this morning. They're still a little shaken from the big move, but I'll be here with them constantly the first days so we can bond  I'm so exited they're here!!



How are your adorable kitties  getting on! I keep checking their progress... my kitten was a terrified little thing when we got her, she was a rescued stray orphan around 7 weeks which is pretty young to be away from mother. We were told to stay in a room with her so we moved everything in our bedroom and camped out eating sleeping and working from home for a couple of weeks. ( I don't think it's essential to do it for that long) I got her used to my voice by reading to her, - poetry!  she loved it. She has evolved into a little terror who makes sure I am up at. 6.00 am every morning... Now I am trying to teach her the concept of weekends.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ladysarah said:


> How are your adorable kitties  getting on! I keep checking their progress... my kitten was a terrified little thing when we got her, she was a rescued stray orphan around 7 weeks which is pretty young to be away from mother. We were told to stay in a room with her so we moved everything in our bedroom and camped out eating sleeping and working from home for a couple of weeks. ( I don't think it's essential to do it for that long) I got her used to my voice by reading to her, - poetry!  she loved it. She has evolved into a little terror who makes sure I am up at. 6.00 am every morning... Now I am trying to teach her the concept of weekends.



She looks really cute! And tell me about getting up early to feed the cat


----------



## Nemirel

Divealicious said:


> Thanks  will try that every now and then



Definitely try to find interactive toys they will respond to.  One of my cats was terrified of the dogs, though the dogs were very respectful of him.  Whenever he would come around in the evenings, I would play with him near my dogs, which created positive associations.  Now he comes out to chill with us in the evenings


----------



## Bling It

I thought the people here would appreciate this


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> It won't take them long  Keep us updated.





ladysarah said:


> How are your adorable kitties  getting on! I keep checking their progress... my kitten was a terrified little thing when we got her, she was a rescued stray orphan around 7 weeks which is pretty young to be away from mother. We were told to stay in a room with her so we moved everything in our bedroom and camped out eating sleeping and working from home for a couple of weeks. ( I don't think it's essential to do it for that long) I got her used to my voice by reading to her, - poetry!  she loved it. She has evolved into a little terror who makes sure I am up at. 6.00 am every morning... Now I am trying to teach her the concept of weekends.





Nemirel said:


> Definitely try to find interactive toys they will respond to.  One of my cats was terrified of the dogs, though the dogs were very respectful of him.  Whenever he would come around in the evenings, I would play with him near my dogs, which created positive associations.  Now he comes out to chill with us in the evenings



Thanks all so much for caring about how they're doing  They're doing really well! Here's a cute pic of them yesterday morning; they found out how to climb in the crow's nest of the cat tower. I'm amazed at how fast they figured out how to climb in!






They're making good progress settling in. I spend a lot of time playing with Sascha yesterday on the floor, he loves chasing a feather toy and he let me touch him afterwards. Toby was just looking from a distance. But I just came back home and went to greet them and both let me stroke them. They needed a little pursuasion, but Toby was purring while letting me stroke his belly. Milestone!  So adorable


----------



## Michele26

*Divealicious*, they're so adorable. I love how close they're to one another too. When you're petting one of them notice how the other one is watching you.


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Thanks all so much for caring about how they're doing  They're doing really well! Here's a cute pic of them yesterday morning; they found out how to climb in the crow's nest of the cat tower. I'm amazed at how fast they figured out how to climb in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're making good progress settling in. I spend a lot of time playing with Sascha yesterday on the floor, he loves chasing a feather toy and he let me touch him afterwards. Toby was just looking from a distance. But I just came back home and went to greet them and both let me stroke them. They needed a little pursuasion, but Toby was purring while letting me stroke his belly. Milestone!  So adorable



Fantastic news, so glad they're coming out of their shell. Keep posting updates and cute pics please, and give them both a tickle from me


----------



## madamefifi

Aw, Divealicious, your Kittehs are adorable! Don't worry, they will be running your life in no time!


----------



## madamefifi

We go on vacays soon, Mommy? These other Kittehs drivin' me crazee.


----------



## Michele26

After losing our three cats in the past nine months, DH & I were going to take some time before getting another cat/cats. But, when I visit this thread and see all your babies, I get so sentimental and don't want to wait.

^^Love the orange Tabby. Reminds me of my 20 year old we just lost.


----------



## Harper Quinn

My little girl just got spayed! She is looking forward to the day that collar will come off!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Thanks all so much for caring about how they're doing  They're doing really well! Here's a cute pic of them yesterday morning; they found out how to climb in the crow's nest of the cat tower. I'm amazed at how fast they figured out how to climb in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're making good progress settling in. I spend a lot of time playing with Sascha yesterday on the floor, he loves chasing a feather toy and he let me touch him afterwards. Toby was just looking from a distance. But I just came back home and went to greet them and both let me stroke them. They needed a little pursuasion, but Toby was purring while letting me stroke his belly. Milestone!  So adorable



They are precious!


----------



## Candice0985

Harper Quinn said:


> My little girl just got spayed! She is looking forward to the day that collar will come off!



aww she says "aw mommy this thing is oh so itchies! I promise I wont lick my stichers" 

what a cutie!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Candice0985 said:


> aww she says "aw mommy this thing is oh so itchies! I promise I wont lick my stichers"
> 
> what a cutie!



Thanks! She spiked a little fever which was worrying but she is healing!

All of the cats on the thread are gorgeous


----------



## love_addict919

Sleepin in her box


----------



## Michele26

From "And My Cat" on FB...


----------



## Candice0985

Harper Quinn said:


> Thanks! She spiked a little fever which was worrying but she is healing!
> 
> All of the cats on the thread are gorgeous


I was a mess when I had my little one spayed, when I left her at the vet in the morning she looked at me like "mommy why you abandon me ? "

I guess we worries about our babies 

glad to hear she's healing and no longer has a fever


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Thanks all so much for caring about how they're doing  They're doing really well! Here's a cute pic of them yesterday morning; they found out how to climb in the crow's nest of the cat tower. I'm amazed at how fast they figured out how to climb in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're making good progress settling in. I spend a lot of time playing with Sascha yesterday on the floor, he loves chasing a feather toy and he let me touch him afterwards. Toby was just looking from a distance. But I just came back home and went to greet them and both let me stroke them. They needed a little pursuasion, but Toby was purring while letting me stroke his belly. Milestone!  So adorable



Adorable! Do keep posting on their progress. The first few weeks are crucial apparently for the bonding process and we were advised to handle the kitten as much as possible. Now of course she just walks all over us...


----------



## Michele26

*ladysarah*, is that your queen, or king in that photo? I love chubby tuxedo cats.


----------



## s&bfan

My babies on the back step.


----------



## s&bfan

love_addict919 said:


> View attachment 2143075
> 
> 
> Sleepin in her box



I love how cats love boxes! &#128516;Gorgeous photo, your baby has lovely fur.


----------



## love_addict919

s&bfan said:


> I love how cats love boxes! &#128516;Gorgeous photo, your baby has lovely fur.



Thank you so much! She LOVES boxes, i have about 7 now scattered throughout my apartment in all of her favorite spots. She sleeps literally all day. I love her fur too, shes a tortoiseshell so she has interesting coloring


----------



## s&bfan

love_addict919 said:


> Thank you so much! She LOVES boxes, i have about 7 now scattered throughout my apartment in all of her favorite spots. She sleeps literally all day. I love her fur too, shes a tortoiseshell so she has interesting coloring



My two in the pic a few posts above are Burmese. I had a friend who had a Burmese who was a tortie & she was really beautiful - a mix of exotic and wild. The mix of colours is great, like when dogs have brindle fur.

My little one LOVES to chew boxes. I have a really funny series if pics of her with a pristine box all the way until its all perforated. Strange ... but so lovable. &#128522;


----------



## love_addict919

s&bfan said:


> My two in the pic a few posts above are Burmese. I had a friend who had a Burmese who was a tortie & she was really beautiful - a mix of exotic and wild. The mix of colours is great, like when dogs have brindle fur.
> 
> My little one LOVES to chew boxes. I have a really funny series if pics of her with a pristine box all the way until its all perforated. Strange ... but so lovable. &#128522;



Awww! Post them! That little one loves to dig her claws in the bottom of the box and use it as a scratching post basically, then will plop in the box and stay there for 5 hours haha


----------



## Divealicious

Cute pics everyone! Here's a pic of my boys this morning






Still doing well, there's a lot of exploring, running around the house and play fighting going on. I have to confess I'm a little sad that they're still not ready to approach me, but I guess I need to be patient! I suppose since they have eachother, they don't really seek out my companionship as fast. But I'm still really happy hey have eachother  They're inseparable!


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Cute pics everyone! Here's a pic of my boys this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still doing well, there's a lot of exploring, running around the house and play fighting going on. I have to confess I'm a little sad that they're still not ready to approach me, but I guess I need to be patient! I suppose since they have eachother, they don't really seek out my companionship as fast. But I'm still really happy hey have eachother  They're inseparable!



They're adorable! Yes, they will tend to seek out each others company rather than human (at this stage anyway). Give them time, they'll come round. Just keep doing what you're doing, sit on the floor with them and play as often as you can. Have you tried sitting away from them with a toy, and encouraging them (calling them) to you with it??


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> They're adorable! Yes, they will tend to seek out each others company rather than human (at this stage anyway). Give them time, they'll come round. Just keep doing what you're doing, sit on the floor with them and play as often as you can. Have you tried sitting away from them with a toy, and encouraging them (calling them) to you with it??



Thanks  Yes, their favorite toy is one of those sticks with feathers at the end, they always come play if I bring that out. I can bribe Sascha sometimes with treats, but Toby doens't seem to be really into them. I'm going by the pet shop this weekend and see if they have something else, something Toby might like.

BTW, I've been spamming my Instagram followers with pics of my kittens lately. Feel free to take a look, the link is in my signature


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Thanks  Yes, their favorite toy is one of those sticks with feathers at the end, they always come play if I bring that out. I can bribe Sascha sometimes with treats, but Toby doens't seem to be really into them. I'm going by the pet shop this weekend and see if they have something else, something Toby might like.
> 
> BTW, I've been spamming my Instagram followers with pics of my kittens lately. Feel free to take a look, the link is in my signature



My kitty isn't into treats either, but she does love toys with a feather, or he'll on the end! I'm not on Instagram anymore, I figured it'd be something else that I'd waste too much time on, lol. Toby will soon follow when he sees his sister having fun playing with you. Jealousy and sibling rivalry will get the better of him, lol.


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> My kitty isn't into treats either, but she does love toys with a feather, or he'll on the end! I'm not on Instagram anymore, I figured it'd be something else that I'd waste too much time on, lol. Toby will soon follow when he sees his sister having fun playing with you. Jealousy and sibling rivalry will get the better of him, lol.



Oh! It thought you could also view the pics without loggin in. Anyway, so far curiosity is getting the better of him hahaha! But you´re right, if one is purring, the other one will come take a look to see what´s going on


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Oh! It thought you could also view the pics without loggin in. Anyway, so far curiosity is getting the better of him hahaha! But you´re right, if one is purring, the other one will come take a look to see what´s going on



Well, that's good that he is curious. It shows that he will come around, he's not just running away to hide all the time.


----------



## Michele26

*Divealicious*, see if you can find Kitty-go-Krazy and Undercover Mouse. One of my cat's never cared about toys, but even he played with those.

ETA: Just noticed you're in the Netherlands, but maybe they'll have them.


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Thanks  Yes, their favorite toy is one of those sticks with feathers at the end, they always come play if I bring that out. I can bribe Sascha sometimes with treats, but Toby doens't seem to be really into them. I'm going by the pet shop this weekend and see if they have something else, something Toby might like.
> 
> BTW, I've been spamming my Instagram followers with pics of my kittens lately. Feel free to take a look, the link is in my signature



They are very very cute! Irresistible and thanks for the Instagram link. If you sit on the floor or lie down they may be more willing to come to you. They need to be handled when young otherwise once they reach adulthood it will become difficult . May be one of the more experienced cat people have suggestions, as I ve only really ever had a couple of cats.


----------



## s&bfan

Experienced owners of multiple cats, your advice would be appreciated. &#128522;

Two years ago we had a blue Burmese boy stolen. We were crushed. We have two little girls now I love to death ... but the breeder we got them from has a blue male kitten. I would love to take him but I'm worried about putting the girls' noses out of joint. 

Does anyone have 3 cats? Did it cause issues with the earlier cats, so to speak? Is there issues with one being a 3rd wheel? 

TIA.


----------



## Bling It

s&bfan said:


> Experienced owners of multiple cats, your advice would be appreciated. &#128522;
> 
> Two years ago we had a blue Burmese boy stolen. We were crushed. We have two little girls now I love to death ... but the breeder we got them from has a blue male kitten. I would love to take him but I'm worried about putting the girls' noses out of joint.
> 
> Does anyone have 3 cats? Did it cause issues with the earlier cats, so to speak? Is there issues with one being a 3rd wheel?
> 
> TIA.



A lot depends on the individual personalities of your 2 cats. (Are the the jealous sort). Theoretically you can add a third cat, but only you know how the girls are likely to react.


----------



## s&bfan

Hmm, well I got my little one Suni after my old cat Kitty passed away. Stoya had never been an only cat and we got Suni because Stoya seemed to be pining for Kitty. Surprisingly, she was pretty unimpressed for some time but now they are the best of friends as you can see from the photo I posted a few posts back. 

I feel that they would adjust ... but I've heard stories about adding another cat and the established cat never recovers.


----------



## Bling It

s&bfan said:


> Hmm, well I got my little one Suni after my old cat Kitty passed away. Stoya had never been an only cat and we got Suni because Stoya seemed to be pining for Kitty. Surprisingly, she was pretty unimpressed for some time but now they are the best of friends as you can see from the photo I posted a few posts back.
> 
> I feel that they would adjust ... but I've heard stories about adding another cat and the established cat never recovers.



Well, at least there being the 2, they have each other if they decide they don't want the new guy to be a part if the family, but I think they would be fine. (But I haven't met them, just going by what you've said).  Since you seem to know the breeder, would she let you take the kitten for a trial period? Meaning, if it did upset the 2 girls, you could take the kitten back to the breeder. (Which I know would be very hard, but at least you'd know you've tried).


----------



## sthrncin

Here's Patrick and Portia.


----------



## Michele26

s&bfan said:


> Experienced owners of multiple cats, your advice would be appreciated. &#128522;
> 
> Two years ago we had a blue Burmese boy stolen. We were crushed. We have two little girls now I love to death ... but the breeder we got them from has a blue male kitten. I would love to take him but I'm worried about putting the girls' noses out of joint.
> 
> Does anyone have 3 cats? Did it cause issues with the earlier cats, so to speak? Is there issues with one being a 3rd wheel?
> 
> TIA.



Are you more concerned about your two little girls, or how your cats would accept a new kitten?


----------



## Bling It

Michele26 said:


> Are you more concerned about your two little girls, or how your cats would accept a new kitten?



The 2 little girls are her 2 cats. She is worried how they'd cope with a kitten.


----------



## Michele26

sthrncin said:


> Here's Patrick and Portia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147427
> View attachment 2147428



Portia is black, black, really pretty. Patrick looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Michele26

Bling It said:


> The 2 little girls are her 2 cats. She is worried how they'd cope with a kitten.



 I must be very tired.


----------



## Bling It

Michele26 said:


> I must be very tired.



Hahaha


----------



## Michele26

s&bfan, I introduced a third cat a few times over the years, and never had a problem. This site describes exactly what to do and it really works.

http://cats.about.com/cs/catmanagement101/a/introducecats.htm


----------



## s&bfan

Michele26 said:


> s&bfan, I introduced a third cat a few times over the years, and never had a problem. This site describes exactly what to do and it really works.
> 
> http://cats.about.com/cs/catmanagement101/a/introducecats.htm



Thanks very much! I'm off to have a read. 

And yes, I was definitely talking about my furbabies - not children. &#128516;


----------



## Bling It

s&bfan said:


> Thanks very much! I'm off to have a read.
> 
> And yes, I was definitely talking about my furbabies - not children. &#128516;



Let us know what you decide.


----------



## donnaoh

ladysarah said:


> How are your adorable kitties  getting on! I keep checking their progress... my kitten was a terrified little thing when we got her, she was a rescued stray orphan around 7 weeks which is pretty young to be away from mother. We were told to stay in a room with her so we moved everything in our bedroom and camped out eating sleeping and working from home for a couple of weeks. ( I don't think it's essential to do it for that long) I got her used to my voice by reading to her, - poetry!  she loved it. She has evolved into a little terror who makes sure I am up at. 6.00 am every morning... Now I am trying to teach her the concept of weekends.


She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy being a chub blub


----------



## jeh3v

sthrncin said:


> Here's Patrick and Portia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2147427
> View attachment 2147428



Such pretty babies!


----------



## jeh3v

Divealicious said:


> Our two Siberian kittens just moved in yesterday! Here's a pic of them this morning. They're still a little shaken from the big move, but I'll be here with them constantly the first days so we can bond  I'm so exited they're here!!



Ohhhh I love them! You'll be so happy you have two. They will be the best of friends (and partners in crime!)


----------



## jeh3v

Enjoying the sunshine


----------



## donnaoh

jeh3v said:


> Enjoying the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 2151465


----------



## sthrncin

Michele26 said:


> Portia is black, black, really pretty. Patrick looks like a sweetheart.



Thanks very much, yes she is black black. You can only see her eyes sometimes in the dark. Patrick is almost like a dog sometimes. He is always next to you wanting loving and loves everybody.


----------



## jeh3v

Mr. Blue Eyes


----------



## donnaoh

jeh3v said:


> Mr. Blue Eyes


----------



## Lady Stardust

Miss Spots refused to go to bed last night and came into mommy's room to play obstacle course. She's been a big attention bug since her brother passed away in Oct. We're planning to get another sibling for her soon, she's definitely a follower and needs a playmate


----------



## Michele26

Saw this precious baby on FB - 'And My Cat'


----------



## love_addict919

I LOVE everyones fur babies. What would we do without them?


----------



## ColdSteel

love_addict919 said:


> I LOVE everyones fur babies. What would we do without them?



Get more done, be less covered in cat hair, not have to clean up meow mix colored barf?

Wouldn't trade it for the world. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Spooky thought it was a great idea to whack Annie with her tail while she was sleeping. Spooky is so naughty!


----------



## love_addict919

ColdSteel said:


> Get more done, be less covered in cat hair, not have to clean up meow mix colored barf?
> 
> Wouldn't trade it for the world.



Dont forget the catbox! Ew.


----------



## Michele26

More pictures from "And My Cat" - Facebook


----------



## Divealicious

Hello ladies, here are some new pics of our two naughty babies (taken with my phone hence the not-so-great quality). We're still slowly making progress with bonding  I found that I can quite easily bribe Sascha to come sit on my lap with treats, but I haven't been able to find anything that Toby likes enough to come approach me. Well except for fresh chicken, but I don't exactly keep that in my pocket all the time.
Btw, inspired by the pics here I gave them a box to play with today. So maybe I'll add some pics of them in the box later haha!


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Hello ladies, here are some new pics of our two naughty babies (taken with my phone hence the not-so-great quality). We're still slowly making progress with bonding  I found that I can quite easily bribe Sascha to come sit on my lap with treats, but I haven't been able to find anything that Toby likes enough to come approach me. Well except for fresh chicken, but I don't exactly keep that in my pocket all the time.
> Btw, inspired by the pics here I gave them a box to play with today. So maybe I'll add some pics of them in the box later haha!



Oh, they are adorable! You take gorgeous pics by the way. Its great to get an update on these little guys. I've been wondering how they're settling in. Great to hear Sascha has become lovable and cuddly towards you. Toby will come around. As he has his sister to rely on for company and support, it'll take him a bit longer. Curiosity will get the better of him though, and he will decide he wants some of the cuddles and attention Sascha is getting. When you're cuddling Sascha, Toby is no doubt watching too, so he will also see that you provide 'Good stuff', and that there's nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> Oh, they are adorable! You take gorgeous pics by the way. Its great to get an update on these little guys. I've been wondering how they're settling in. Great to hear Sascha has become lovable and cuddly towards you. Toby will come around. As he has his sister to rely on for company and support, it'll take him a bit longer. Curiosity will get the better of him though, and he will decide he wants some of the cuddles and attention Sascha is getting. When you're cuddling Sascha, Toby is no doubt watching too, so he will also see that you provide 'Good stuff', and that there's nothing to be afraid of.



Thanks  They love the camera haha! They're brothers btw, Sascha can be a boys or a girls name 
Toby can be cuddly too on the floor or on the cat tower, but being on my lap or in my arms is still a bit scary...


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> *Divealicious*, see if you can find Kitty-go-Krazy and Undercover Mouse. One of my cat's never cared about toys, but even he played with those.
> 
> ETA: Just noticed you're in the Netherlands, but maybe they'll have them.



I found the undercover mouse! Maybe I'll order one in a little while. I'll have to ship it in from UK or US. For the moment, they have a lot of toys already! The kittens get a lot of visitors and they come bearing gifts and treats  I did order two Dragon fly cat toys, had them shipped from the US  The breeder had one and she said it was by far the most popular toy with all cats.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious, your kittens still have fuzzy baby fur lol &#10084; I love when they have their nugget fur


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Thanks  They love the camera haha! They're brothers btw, Sascha can be a boys or a girls name
> Toby can be cuddly too on the floor or on the cat tower, but being on my lap or in my arms is still a bit scary...



Oh dear, so sorry Master Sascha *hangs head in shame*. I have actually known a few boys named Sascha, it was silly of me to assume! What country do you live in, by the way?


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> Oh dear, so sorry Master Sascha *hangs head in shame*. I have actually known a few boys named Sascha, it was silly of me to assume! What country do you live in, by the way?



Haha no worries, they're used to it. I actually call them 'poes' all the time, which is the Dutch word for a female cat. I think it's cuter than the word for a male cat ('kater', which is also the word for a hangover hahaha!)

I'm in the Netherlands... It's 11:18am here


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Divealicious-*gorgeous kitties!!


----------



## jeh3v

Divealicious said:


> Hello ladies, here are some new pics of our two naughty babies (taken with my phone hence the not-so-great quality). We're still slowly making progress with bonding  I found that I can quite easily bribe Sascha to come sit on my lap with treats, but I haven't been able to find anything that Toby likes enough to come approach me. Well except for fresh chicken, but I don't exactly keep that in my pocket all the time.
> Btw, inspired by the pics here I gave them a box to play with today. So maybe I'll add some pics of them in the box later haha!



They are absolute dolls!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy with mommy's nail polish


----------



## Bling It

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy with mommy's nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155382



Uh-Oh, busted!


----------



## sthrncin

Miss Porshee Girl says pffffft!! Lol


----------



## Michele26

sthrncin said:


> View attachment 2155438
> 
> Miss Porshee Girl says pffffft!! Lol



* sthrncin*, I'm in love with Miss Porshee Girl.  Her hair is so shiny and black.


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy with mommy's nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155382



Hope you get Spotsy a sister or brother soon.


----------



## sthrncin

Michele26 said:


> * sthrncin*, I'm in love with Miss Porshee Girl.  Her hair is so shiny and black.



Thanks!! She actually looks like a little bear. Her fur is thick and shiny.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Hope you get Spotsy a sister or brother soon.


 thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sthrncin said:


> View attachment 2155438
> 
> Miss Porshee Girl says pffffft!! Lol



Too cute!


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Hello ladies, here are some new pics of our two naughty babies (taken with my phone hence the not-so-great quality). We're still slowly making progress with bonding  I found that I can quite easily bribe Sascha to come sit on my lap with treats, but I haven't been able to find anything that Toby likes enough to come approach me. Well except for fresh chicken, but I don't exactly keep that in my pocket all the time.
> Btw, inspired by the pics here I gave them a box to play with today. So maybe I'll add some pics of them in the box later haha!



so love this thread. Please keep the photos coming! I find looking at cat photographs better than meditation,  calming....


----------



## Lady Stardust

My fat princess. She looks like a seal w her blubber belly and big whiskers lol &#128540;


----------



## Michele26

ladysarah said:


> so love this thread. Please keep the photos coming! I find looking at cat photographs better than meditation,  calming....



She has a pretty face and she looks so sweet. 

Know what you mean about the feeling you get when you look at cat photos. I get the same way. One of my friend's is looking for a house to buy; she dragged me along the other day. One house we looked at had a cat that was real friendly. When the realtor opened the door he greeted us. I kept talking to him so he followed me when we walked through the house. He kept giving me head buts on my leg. Finally I picked him up and held him.


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> My fat princess. She looks like a seal w her blubber belly and big whiskers lol &#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156613



She's happy and she looks loved. 

ETA: Sorry ladies, I still don't know how to multi-quote.


----------



## ColdSteel

I hurt my shoulder really bad yesterday and called out of work today because of it. Literally couldn't move til 11. I woke up a few times (5:30, initial alarm; 6, all on my own, and 7 to call my boss) screaming and crying because it hurt so much. 

So my baby Spooky came and helped me put some heat on my shoulder for a while. :3


----------



## Bling It

ColdSteel said:


> I hurt my shoulder really bad yesterday and called out of work today because of it. Literally couldn't move til 11. I woke up a few times (5:30, initial alarm; 6, all on my own, and 7 to call my boss) screaming and crying because it hurt so much.
> 
> So my baby Spooky came and helped me put some heat on my shoulder for a while. :3
> View attachment 2157238



Aaw. I'm positive animals have a sense about these things. My little dog is usually very bouncy and playful, but if I have a bad migraine, or if I'm upset, he sits quietly with his head on my lap, or if I'm in bed, he is curled up right beside me. I hope your shoulder is feeling much better very soon. Take care.


----------



## madamefifi

Here is (most of) the herd, milling about and waiting for dinner:


----------



## madamefifi

This is Hector



And the famous supermodel kitteh, Henrietta Jean


----------



## Divealicious

madamefifi said:


> This is Hector
> View attachment 2157339
> 
> 
> And the famous supermodel kitteh, Henrietta Jean
> 
> View attachment 2157340
> 
> View attachment 2157341



they're beautiful! I can see why she is a famous supermodel


----------



## sarahraegraham

Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.


----------



## madamefifi

sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520



That face!!! I die.


----------



## jeh3v

Hehe


----------



## Bling It

sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520



Aaas, what a cutie pie  She looks like she has made herself at home already.


----------



## donnaoh

sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520


OH me love Lexi!!! She's so purdy!!


----------



## donnaoh

jeh3v said:


> Hehe


Oh!! Great mug shot! What a ham!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> This is Hector
> View attachment 2157339
> 
> 
> And the famous supermodel kitteh, Henrietta Jean
> 
> View attachment 2157340
> 
> View attachment 2157341



I love your kittehs!


----------



## Candice0985

sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520


awwww! her little face looks so excited, going to her forever home! 



jeh3v said:


> Hehe


she's such a little model, so photogenic!! :giggles:


----------



## ColdSteel

Senior kitty love! Miss Sasha is 19 and has lived with us for 11 years. She loves drinking running water. 


And hiding from the sun. She's an Oakland A's fan.


----------



## tangowithme

ColdSteel said:


> Senior kitty love! Miss Sasha is 19 and has lived with us for 11 years. She loves drinking running water.
> View attachment 2158383
> 
> And hiding from the sun. She's an Oakland A's fan.



So does Mosche, nothing but running water - and he's 19 years old as well.

It's odd, he has a meow that sounds like "wa-wa" (water?) as he perches on the bathroom sink, and this is the only time he makes that sound. Could this be possible, because whenever I go in there to turn on the faucet I say "Water? You want water?".


----------



## PinkPeonies

I love how this thread makes me smile. Each and every cat is so adorable!

Here's my brood, Coffee and Biscuit. 
Biscuit turned 1 yesterday and was also released from the vet the same day. He vomitted 3 times on Wednesday and wasn't eating, when he's usually the one that bugs me for food all the time. Turned out he had a fever due to swallowing 2 of my hair elastics. I feel so bad and guilty that I'd missed catching him with hair elastics. I was worried about the way he would chew at it rapidly when he found one and I always took it off him. But I guess I missed him playing with it on 2 occasions. 

Coffee is a little upset and doesn't seem to recognise Biscuit since he came home from the vet. Probably because Biscuit smells different but I'm hoping it goes back to normal cos its stressing me out & probably not good for Biscuit either.


----------



## Bling It

PinkPeonies said:


> I love how this thread makes me smile. Each and every cat is so adorable!
> 
> Here's my brood, Coffee and Biscuit.
> Biscuit turned 1 yesterday and was also released from the vet the same day. He vomitted 3 times on Wednesday and wasn't eating, when he's usually the one that bugs me for food all the time. Turned out he had a fever due to swallowing 2 of my hair elastics. I feel so bad and guilty that I'd missed catching him with hair elastics. I was worried about the way he would chew at it rapidly when he found one and I always took it off him. But I guess I missed him playing with it on 2 occasions.
> 
> Coffee is a little upset and doesn't seem to recognise Biscuit since he came home from the vet. Probably because Biscuit smells different but I'm hoping it goes back to normal cos its stressing me out & probably not good for Biscuit either.
> 
> View attachment 2158558
> View attachment 2158559
> View attachment 2158560



Oh no, poor Biscuit. (& on his Birthday too)! I really hope he is feeling better very soon. Coffee can probably smell the 'antiseptic vet smell' on Biscuit. Is the towel that is over Biscuit his normal bedding? If not, maybe put one of his usual blankets over him, just so Coffee recognises the familiar smell. That will hopefully calm Coffee (& you) down a little bit. (If he doesn't have his own bedding, maybe a jumper or shirt of yours that he has laid on. Something with his scent on it. It'll be comforting to Biscuit as well). Just a thought. Please keep us updated, I'll be thinking of the 3 f you and wondering how sweet Biscuit is doing.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Bling It said:


> Oh no, poor Biscuit. (& on his Birthday too)! I really hope he is feeling better very soon. Coffee can probably smell the 'antiseptic vet smell' on Biscuit. Is the towel that is over Biscuit his normal bedding? If not, maybe put one of his usual blankets over him, just so Coffee recognises the familiar smell. That will hopefully calm Coffee (& you) down a little bit. (If he doesn't have his own bedding, maybe a jumper or shirt of yours that he has laid on. Something with his scent on it. It'll be comforting to Biscuit as well). Just a thought. Please keep us updated, I'll be thinking of the 3 f you and wondering how sweet Biscuit is doing.



Thank you so much. I really appreciate that. 
He's actually doing quite well. Apart from sleeping and resting more than usual, which is what I was told to expect, he's otherwise normal. He's been playing when he can and eating with as much gusto as he used to, but I haven't been giving as much food as requested by the vet due to his intestines getting a workout. 

The blanket is actually what the vet used. They don't have blankets anymore, they only have their beds. I might find something of mine that he can sleep on and hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Bling It

PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you so much. I really appreciate that.
> He's actually doing quite well. Apart from sleeping and resting more than usual, which is what I was told to expect, he's otherwise normal. He's been playing when he can and eating with as much gusto as he used to, but I haven't been giving as much food as requested by the vet due to his intestines getting a workout.
> 
> The blanket is actually what the vet used. They don't have blankets anymore, they only have their beds. I might find something of mine that he can sleep on and hopefully that will do the trick.



That's fantastic that he is playing and eating etc. From the pic, I was sad and worried about him. He looks so miserable in the pic. Has Coffee come around yet?


----------



## PinkPeonies

Bling It said:


> That's fantastic that he is playing and eating etc. From the pic, I was sad and worried about him. He looks so miserable in the pic. Has Coffee come around yet?



That pic does look sad. I would be the biggest sook if I was in his shoes. But I think he's doing very well considering. 

My BF read a trick of getting a cloth and wiping their glands like near their ears and then rubbing the scent on each other, so I did back and forth twice and it seems to have slightly worked as per picture below. But Coffee still comes up to him right in his face and hiss but Biscuit doesn't retaliate.


----------



## Michele26

PinkPeonies said:


> That pic does look sad. I would be the biggest sook if I was in his shoes. But I think he's doing very well considering.
> 
> My BF read a trick of getting a cloth and wiping their glands like near their ears and then rubbing the scent on each other, so I did back and forth twice and it seems to have slightly worked as per picture below. But Coffee still comes up to him right in his face and hiss but Biscuit doesn't retaliate.
> 
> View attachment 2159469
> View attachment 2159472



Found this on the net: 
Vanilla Trick (and keep it in mind for future visits to the vet) Put a dot of cooking vanilla (NOT perfume) on the chin and root of the tail of each cat. This makes them both smell the same to one another.

It's worth a try, and you probably have vanilla in your cabinet.

Keep us up-dated.


----------



## Bling It

PinkPeonies said:


> That pic does look sad. I would be the biggest sook if I was in his shoes. But I think he's doing very well considering.
> 
> My BF read a trick of getting a cloth and wiping their glands like near their ears and then rubbing the scent on each other, so I did back and forth twice and it seems to have slightly worked as per picture below. But Coffee still comes up to him right in his face and hiss but Biscuit doesn't retaliate.
> 
> View attachment 2159469
> View attachment 2159472



Yeah, I believe scent is the key. Coffee recognises Biscuit, but he smells 'funny'. It won't take long for things to get back to normal. Coffee is probably concerned about his mate too. He'll be able to tell that Biscuit isn't feeling himself. I'm so glad Biscuit is feeling a little better, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. Please keep posting updates if you can


----------



## bnjj

Awwww, Coffee, Biscuit and Lexi are all adorable!

I'm thankful that neither of my kitties have had to wear the cones when they have had surgery.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> That face!!! I die.



Me too what a face! But we need updates on your supermodel... She's got her own thread and she must be nearly a year old now?



sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520


Welcome to the  club lexi!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520



Congrats..what a cutie!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you so much for the concern and the tips. 

He is doing much better. I also tried the vanilla trick and that seemed to have worked cos now they are up to their usual mischievous selves. 

They love to chase each other around the house and leave a destructive mess behind. 

I'd forgotten what 2 crazy playful cats can do cos I haven't seen it in a week. I'm just happy he's back to his normal self and their dynamic is back. Biscuit gets his stitches out on Friday, so I'm sure he will be happy without a cone.


----------



## PinkPeonies

sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520



So adorable! Congrats on Lexi.


----------



## sarahraegraham

I caught the two babies sleeping today. Tommy and Lexi


----------



## Bling It

sarahraegraham said:


> I caught the two babies sleeping today. Tommy and Lexi
> View attachment 2162077



That is so cute!


----------



## Bling It

PinkPeonies said:


> Thank you so much for the concern and the tips.
> 
> He is doing much better. I also tried the vanilla trick and that seemed to have worked cos now they are up to their usual mischievous selves.
> 
> They love to chase each other around the house and leave a destructive mess behind.
> 
> I'd forgotten what 2 crazy playful cats can do cos I haven't seen it in a week. I'm just happy he's back to his normal self and their dynamic is back. Biscuit gets his stitches out on Friday, so I'm sure he will be happy without a cone.
> 
> View attachment 2161881
> 
> View attachment 2161882



Yay, I'm so glad everything is returning to normal. There's nothing worse than having an unwell baby. Its heartbreaking.


----------



## PinkPeonies

sarahraegraham said:


> I caught the two babies sleeping today. Tommy and Lexi
> View attachment 2162077



They're so adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sarahraegraham said:


> I caught the two babies sleeping today. Tommy and Lexi
> View attachment 2162077



Too cute..


----------



## Michele26

sarahraegraham said:


> Here's our newest baby girl! We picked her up from the Humane Society yesterday. Her name is Lexi.
> View attachment 2157520



She looks so sweet, how is she adapting?



ColdSteel said:


> Senior kitty love! Miss Sasha is 19 and has lived with us for 11 years. She loves drinking running water.
> View attachment 2158383
> 
> And hiding from the sun. She's an Oakland A's fan.



Senior kitties have a special place in my heart. 

ETA: I finally found out what I was doing wrong when I would try to multi-quote! I can do it now! HOORAY!


----------



## sarahraegraham

Michele26 said:


> She looks so sweet, how is she adapting?
> 
> She is doing wonderfully! Thanks


----------



## Lady Stardust

I got this face the other night. Spots is very expressive, every now and then she makes a weird face at me for no reason lol


----------



## ladysarah

sarahraegraham said:


> Michele26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so sweet, how is she adapting?
> 
> She is doing wonderfully! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do need updates and of course more photos of the gorgeous girl...here is Lady Beatrice catching up on her beauty sleep.
Click to expand...


----------



## Michele26

*ladysarah*, Does he/she have a pink nose?


----------



## madamefifi

PinkPeonies said:


> That pic does look sad. I would be the biggest sook if I was in his shoes. But I think he's doing very well considering.
> 
> My BF read a trick of getting a cloth and wiping their glands like near their ears and then rubbing the scent on each other, so I did back and forth twice and it seems to have slightly worked as per picture below. But Coffee still comes up to him right in his face and hiss but Biscuit doesn't retaliate.
> 
> View attachment 2159469
> View attachment 2159472



Aw, this is so cute! It reminds me of Fifi and Fat Kitty (both gone to the Bridge now) way back in the early 90s, when Fifi has just got spayed and came home and laid in a pool of sunlight just like that, and Fat Kitty, who had hated Fifi up til that moment, came and laid down beside her, and they were friends from that moment on. It brings a tear to my eye!


----------



## PinkPeonies

madamefifi said:


> Aw, this is so cute! It reminds me of Fifi and Fat Kitty (both gone to the Bridge now) way back in the early 90s, when Fifi has just got spayed and came home and laid in a pool of sunlight just like that, and Fat Kitty, who had hated Fifi up til that moment, came and laid down beside her, and they were friends from that moment on. It brings a tear to my eye!



Awwww I love those moments. I'm so glad mine are such good buddies after stories I've heard and read of some cats never liking each other. Which is why it was heartbreaking when Coffee started hissing and swiping at Biscuit. It was as if Biscuit looked confused at what was happening cos he never retaliated. 

I remember on the 3rd week of having Biscuit, Coffee was sleeping on the bed and Biscuit next to me, I picked Biscuit and placed him next to Coff and she stirred, sniffed him and didn't hiss and I did that a few more times and a week later I saw Coff licking Biccies head. I nearly cried from happiness.


----------



## Divealicious

Really enjoying all the pics here! Here's one if our boys last week hugging each other. They are getting big already!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Divealicious said:


> Really enjoying all the pics here! Here's one if our boys last week hugging each other. They are getting big already!
> 
> View attachment 2164764



Ohmigosh!!! *squeals*

Sooo cute!


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Really enjoying all the pics here! Here's one if our boys last week hugging each other. They are getting big already!
> 
> View attachment 2164764



Aaw, they're soo darn cute! You always manage to snap such lovely pics too, I wish I could.


----------



## Divealicious

PinkPeonies said:


> Ohmigosh!!! *squeals*
> 
> Sooo cute!









Bling It said:


> Aaw, they're soo darn cute! You always manage to snap such lovely pics too, I wish I could.



Thanks  I think they like posing!


----------



## donnaoh

sarahraegraham said:


> I caught the two babies sleeping today. Tommy and Lexi
> View attachment 2162077


Love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Really enjoying all the pics here! Here's one if our boys last week hugging each other. They are getting big already!
> 
> View attachment 2164764



This photo should be framed...so precious!!


----------



## jeh3v

Love how he sits with his little feet turned out.


----------



## PinkPeonies

jeh3v said:


> Love how he sits with his little feet turned out.
> 
> View attachment 2169799



Ahahahaha! Totally adorable. 

Coffee does this aswell and my BF calls it the side paw.


----------



## Divealicious

Caught this moment yesterday night 







We went to the vet on saturday to get their vaccinations. Vet said they look healthy and beautiful  They are getting more and more approachable, and they come sit with me when I'm at the computer, which is also 'their' room (where they sleep and play while we're out). I've found tasty treats they both LOVE so that makes it easier to call them and ask them to come sit with me or cuddle.


----------



## Divealicious

jeh3v said:


> Love how he sits with his little feet turned out.
> 
> View attachment 2169799



The face! The feet! So cute


----------



## Michele26

jeh3v said:


> Love how he sits with his little feet turned out.
> 
> View attachment 2169799



I love his face and coloring.  How old is he?



Divealicious said:


> Caught this moment yesterday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to the vet on saturday to get their vaccinations. Vet said they look healthy and beautiful  They are getting more and more approachable, and they come sit with me when I'm at the computer, which is also 'their' room (where they sleep and play while we're out). I've found tasty treats they both LOVE so that makes it easier to call them and ask them to come sit with me or cuddle.



They look so sweet.  Have you tried giving them a little catnip?


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Caught this moment yesterday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to the vet on saturday to get their vaccinations. Vet said they look healthy and beautiful  They are getting more and more approachable, and they come sit with me when I'm at the computer, which is also 'their' room (where they sleep and play while we're out). I've found tasty treats they both LOVE so that makes it easier to call them and ask them to come sit with me or cuddle.



Aaw, that's awesome! So glad they're doing well, and that they both got a gold star from the vet. Honestly, your photos are amazing. How do you  always seem to snap a pic, at exactly the right moment??? They're beautiful! (The pics and the kitties)


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> They look so sweet.  Have you tried giving them a little catnip?



I sometimes put a little catnip in their toys. Not too much though, that stuff makes them go crazy! 



Bling It said:


> Aaw, that's awesome! So glad they're doing well, and that they both got a gold star from the vet. Honestly, your photos are amazing. How do you  always seem to snap a pic, at exactly the right moment??? They're beautiful! (The pics and the kitties)



I honestly don't know!! Lucky I guess  Glad you like 'em


----------



## jeh3v

PinkPeonies said:


> Ahahahaha! Totally adorable.
> 
> Coffee does this aswell and my BF calls it the side paw.



Side paw! That's perfect.



Divealicious said:


> The face! The feet! So cute



 



Michele26 said:


> I love his face and coloring.  How old is he?



He is just over 7 months old. We don't think he's quite full grown yet, but is way smaller than his brother so we think he may stay pretty petite.


----------



## jeh3v

Divealicious said:


> Really enjoying all the pics here! Here's one if our boys last week hugging each other. They are getting big already!
> 
> View attachment 2164764



They are AMAZING! I love their coloring.


----------



## Nectarine25

Posted already on the pet pic sticky, but here they are again, Jade & Ella. They came to me at 12 weeks, rescued from an abandoned house in Estonia. Can't believe my girls are almost a year old now


----------



## donnaoh

jeh3v said:


> Love how he sits with his little feet turned out.
> 
> View attachment 2169799


OH I want to grab your kitty and kiss him!


----------



## Michele26

Nectarine25 said:


> Posted already on the pet pic sticky, but here they are again, Jade & Ella. They came to me at 12 weeks, rescued from an abandoned house in Estonia. Can't believe my girls are almost a year old now



Are they from the same litter? They're so pretty!


----------



## Nectarine25

Michele26 said:


> Are they from the same litter? They're so pretty!



Thank you! Yes, they are from the same litter. It's funny how their characters are so different despite being together since birth  Jade is the loud, demanding one, always in for a treat and sleeping on my lap. Ella is quiet and confident. Doesn't really care for snacks and decides when she wants attention if at all.

But both enjoyed whipped cream:


----------



## donnaoh

Nectarine25 said:


> Posted already on the pet pic sticky, but here they are again, Jade & Ella. They came to me at 12 weeks, rescued from an abandoned house in Estonia. Can't believe my girls are almost a year old now


So pretty! They are so fortunate to have such a wonderful, safe and happy life now.


----------



## bnjj

Divealicious said:


> Really enjoying all the pics here! Here's one if our boys last week hugging each other. They are getting big already!
> 
> View attachment 2164764


 


jeh3v said:


> Love how he sits with his little feet turned out.
> 
> View attachment 2169799


 
Awwww, love them all!


----------



## jeh3v

Cat nappin'!


----------



## jeh3v

donnaoh said:


> OH I want to grab your kitty and kiss him!



He will let you!


----------



## Bling It

How many of these ring true for you??!


----------



## tatsu_k

These are my furebabies  both adopted, when i got the grey one (Richie), he was literally 10 ounces, in very bad shape, and the red one (Fluffy) i adopted from Petco when she was 1, she has such cute feet, i just cant. I discovered she is a special Heminguay kitty, with 21 toes! She was returned to petco twice, one because of the other cat did not accept her and the other because of family allergies. I felt so bad for her when i brought her home i said to my other cat, i dnt care if you dnt like her, she stays here  i have them both for over 4 years now


----------



## tatsu_k

oops sorry for such huge pics !!


----------



## Bling It

tatsu_k said:


> These are my furebabies  both adopted, when i got the grey one (Richie), he was literally 10 ounces, in very bad shape, and the red one (Fluffy) i adopted from Petco when she was 1, she has such cute feet, i just cant. I discovered she is a special Heminguay kitty, with 21 toes! She was returned to petco twice, one because of the other cat did not accept her and the other because of family allergies. I felt so bad for her when i brought her home i said to my other cat, i dnt care if you dnt like her, she stays here  i have them both for over 4 years now



Aaw, they're both gorgeous! I love those feet. How unique. I'm glad they get along, especially after the sad start Fluffy had. (She was meant to be yours).


----------



## Michele26

Bling It said:


> How many of these ring true for you??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172797



These are so true. 



tatsu_k said:


> These are my furebabies  both adopted, when i got the grey one (Richie), he was literally 10 ounces, in very bad shape, and the red one (Fluffy) i adopted from Petco when she was 1, she has such cute feet, i just cant. I discovered she is a special Heminguay kitty, with 21 toes! She was returned to petco twice, one because of the other cat did not accept her and the other because of family allergies. I felt so bad for her when i brought her home i said to my other cat, i dnt care if you dnt like her, she stays here  i have them both for over 4 years now



Hemingway cats are called polydactyl. Love the extra toes...you saved two fur babies.


----------



## donnaoh

tatsu_k said:


> oops sorry for such huge pics !!


Huge cat pics are THE BEST!


----------



## tatsu_k

Thank you guys! My red cat has a new trick now, she wakes my up by licking me one the corner of lips )) ah, sometimes i think i talk about my cats too much, i hope im not the only one like that,,, lol


----------



## Divealicious

Good news! I've finally been officially approved by our kittens as a good place to sit on!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm working from home today, but my 'officemates' insist on slacking. 
View attachment 2174559


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Good news! I've finally been officially approved by our kittens as a good place to sit on!



Awww...so sweet.  You've been accepted.


----------



## Michele26

eehlers said:


> I'm working from home today, but my 'officemates' insist on slacking.
> View attachment 2174559



 Have they demanded lunch yet?


----------



## Esquared72

Michele26 said:


> Have they demanded lunch yet?



Oh, of course...along with massages!


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Good news! I've finally been officially approved by our kittens as a good place to sit on!



WooHoo, that's awesome! Now you won't get a minutes peace, lol. Enjoy every second of it


----------



## leasul2003

Divealicious said:


> Good news! I've finally been officially approved by our kittens as a good place to sit on!


 
So beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Good news! I've finally been officially approved by our kittens as a good place to sit on!




Yay!


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Good news! I've finally been officially approved by our kittens as a good place to sit on!



yeeeeeyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Dancechika24

My sleeping beauty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Good to see Lola! So precious..


----------



## New York City

Meet 10 month old Teddy


----------



## Bling It

New York City said:


> Meet 10 month old Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180027
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180029



Hello Teddy!


----------



## Bling It

Dancechika24 said:


> View attachment 2180004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sleeping beauty!



She looks like a Princess too, lol.


----------



## Michele26

Dancechika24 said:


> View attachment 2180004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sleeping beauty!



Lola's so beautiful. 



New York City said:


> Meet 10 month old Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180027
> 
> 
> View attachment 2180029



It looks like Teddy is sitting up holding the pillow. Love his face.


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Good to see Lola! So precious..





Bling It said:


> She looks like a Princess too, lol.





Michele26 said:


> *Lola's so beautiful*.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Teddy is sitting up holding the pillow. Love his face.





Thanks! She knows it, too! Such a diva.


----------



## ColdSteel

Spooky was extra cuddly today! She got a moth last night but only hurt its wing so it fell down like a busted helicopter. She was very proud of herself!


----------



## Divealicious

"If it is not for sitting on, why is it made of warm?"


----------



## sambalsotong

Here are my babies, Frankie and Molly!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the recent photos..


----------



## ColdSteel

Divealicious said:


> "If it is not for sitting on, why is it made of warm?"



Too true!



Spooky couldn't care less about SNL on my iPad but I caught her before she looked away.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Hi ladies! I have some exciting news! We have gotten Spotsy a baby brother! His name is Simon and he's about 8 months old. He was a stray just like Spotsy and he's a big love bug. Spots likes him (sooooo gladdddd- I was nervous) and she talks to him. He's very vocal. He meows back to anything u say and he has little meow convos w Spotsy which shocked me bc Spots doesn't talk. Literally she will meow maybe once a month. I'm floored that Simon got her to talk! He is also very interested in his big sister Charlotte (my guinea pig) lol ill have to slowly show him she's a sister and not a food. It's eerie how much he looks like Storm (my 14yr old who passed in October) Here's my boy! My mom named him Simon after Simon Templar


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Hi ladies! I have some exciting news! We have gotten Spotsy a baby brother! His name is Simon and he's about 8 months old. He was a stray just like Spotsy and he's a big love bug. Spots likes him (sooooo gladdddd- I was nervous) and she talks to him. He's very vocal. He meows back to anything u say and he has little meow convos w Spotsy which shocked me bc Spots doesn't talk. Literally she will meow maybe once a month. I'm floored that Simon got her to talk! He is also very interested in his big sister Charlotte (my guinea pig) lol ill have to slowly show him she's a sister and not a food. It's eerie how much he looks like Storm (my 14yr old who passed in October) Here's my boy! My mom named him Simon after Simon Templar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186859
> View attachment 2186860


so cute! love his pink nose. Iove chatter cats! my little one is a chatterbox. I come home from work and she tells me all about her day lol


----------



## ColdSteel

Lady Stardust said:


> Hi ladies! I have some exciting news! We have gotten Spotsy a baby brother! His name is Simon and he's about 8 months old. He was a stray just like Spotsy and he's a big love bug. Spots likes him (sooooo gladdddd- I was nervous) and she talks to him. He's very vocal. He meows back to anything u say and he has little meow convos w Spotsy which shocked me bc Spots doesn't talk. Literally she will meow maybe once a month. I'm floored that Simon got her to talk! He is also very interested in his big sister Charlotte (my guinea pig) lol ill have to slowly show him she's a sister and not a food. It's eerie how much he looks like Storm (my 14yr old who passed in October) Here's my boy! My mom named him Simon after Simon Templar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186859
> View attachment 2186860



OMG, does he have a pink nose? That is DARLING!

Mom bought an inflatable unicorn horn for the cats. It went over as well as you can imagine! Except for Sasha. She didn't care at all.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Yes his nose is pink! Lol he's such a cutie he loves to snuggle and drools all over the place when he sleeps lol


----------



## Bling It

My kitty has just been admitted to the vet


----------



## ysl1905

My little blossom in her strawberry outfit!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

coldsteel said:


> omg, does he have a pink nose? That is darling!
> 
> Mom bought an inflatable unicorn horn for the cats. It went over as well as you can imagine! Except for sasha. She didn't care at all.
> 
> View attachment 2188204



:greengrin:


----------



## Candice0985

Bling It said:


> My kitty has just been admitted to the vet



oh no! what happened?


----------



## Harper Quinn

I must naps!


----------



## Bling It

Candice0985 said:


> oh no! what happened?



She can't pee. They're hoping its just a UTI.


----------



## Candice0985

Bling It said:


> She can't pee. They're hoping its just a UTI.



hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Harper Quinn said:


> I must naps!



So pretty!


----------



## ColdSteel

I manage to wrangle the horn onto Spooky. I had to 1. Hold her down, 2. Hold it on her ears while my mom snapped the photo.

PETA is sooooo gonna be all over me!


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> She can't pee. They're hoping its just a UTI.



hope she feels better and come home soon!



ColdSteel said:


> I manage to wrangle the horn onto Spooky. I had to 1. Hold her down, 2. Hold it on her ears while my mom snapped the photo.
> 
> PETA is sooooo gonna be all over me!



"Cats love it!"


----------



## Theren

Rub my belly!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ColdSteel said:


> I manage to wrangle the horn onto Spooky. I had to 1. Hold her down, 2. Hold it on her ears while my mom snapped the photo.
> 
> PETA is sooooo gonna be all over me!



The horn is bigger than I expected!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Theren said:


> Rub my belly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190350



Cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My babies. Spots is being a little warmer towards Simon but still isn't ready to be friends. He wants to play w his sister! This is her "mom, he's too close" face


----------



## Divealicious

Bought two harnesses for our kittens so I can take them outside safely. Sascha didn't really mind but Toby hated it:


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Bought two harnesses for our kittens so I can take them outside safely. Sascha didn't really mind but Toby hated it:



Aaw, so cute! My kitty hits the deck and rolls over when I try to put her harness on.


----------



## Divealicious

Hahaha! He just sat there glaring at me as if he was saying "Take. It. Off."

They were both ok after 20 mins or so. Too bad it's so rainy at the moment, they can't go out now so that I can show them the advantages of the harness


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Hahaha! He just sat there glaring at me as if he was saying "Take. It. Off."
> 
> They were both ok after 20 mins or so. Too bad it's so rainy at the moment, they can't go out now so that I can show them the advantages of the harness



Aren't they funny! My kitty is ok once I get her out on the grass in her harness, and she loves exploring outside, but still, every time I try to put her harness on, she makes it extremely difficult!


----------



## madamefifi

Lady Stardust said:


> My babies. Spots is being a little warmer towards Simon but still isn't ready to be friends. He wants to play w his sister! This is her "mom, he's too close" face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191086



I died laughing--the facial expression is priceless!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Bought two harnesses for our kittens so I can take them outside safely. Sascha didn't really mind but Toby hated it:



Cool! My cat was leash trained when I adopted him..he loves going out for walks.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> I died laughing--the facial expression is priceless!



I put my little one on a leash when I take my 2 cats outside, she puffs out her belly so I can't get the harness on ....I have to wait till she stops and then clip it lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

madamefifi said:


> I died laughing--the facial expression is priceless!


 lol I know! She's like "ughhh mom!!!" Lol she has reluctant big sister syndrome &#128540;


----------



## jeh3v

"Paint me like one of your french girls ooh la la"


----------



## ladysarah

The art of relaxation! ...and do not be fooled by my easy going stance-. It took time and effort to turn  lady Beatrice into a lap cat..


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm a happy mommy today, the babies are getting along! Spots is still mad but now she lets baby brother sleep next to her


----------



## Candice0985

jeh3v said:


> "Paint me like one of your french girls ooh la la"


lol he's in his layzboy, love his little white bits!



ladysarah said:


> The art of relaxation! ...and do not be fooled by my easy going stance-. It took time and effort to turn  lady Beatrice into a lap cat..


aww glad she's cuddly now 



Lady Stardust said:


> I'm a happy mommy today, the babies are getting along! Spots is still mad but now she lets baby brother sleep next to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193485



this is how it starts, before you know it they'll be giving each other baffs and snoodling


----------



## sarahraegraham

Lexi and Tommy update... Still BFFs, and mattress-climbing partners in crime, lol


----------



## ColdSteel

Haha! Too funny on top of that mattress!  

Today the pest control man came by. Sasha (my 19 year old senior girl), who was a little sneezy and wheezy yesterday, sat in the front window and watched every move the man made! 
It was enough for the guy to tell us that she never let him out of her sight!


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi getting a work out trying to get a spider on the ceiling 

He got so tired he's decided to take a nap with Stitch


----------



## Bling It

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi getting a work out trying to get a spider on the ceiling
> 
> He got so tired he's decided to take a nap with Stitch



Lol. It doesn't matter how small the spider or bug is, the cat will find it, and go after it!


----------



## doriebear

ColdSteel said:


> I manage to wrangle the horn onto Spooky. I had to 1. Hold her down, 2. Hold it on her ears while my mom snapped the photo.
> 
> PETA is sooooo gonna be all over me!


 
Lol, as advertised cats love it..


----------



## Divealicious

The boys being cute again!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable!


----------



## donnaoh

sarahraegraham said:


> Lexi and Tommy update... Still BFFs, and mattress-climbing partners in crime, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195268
> View attachment 2195272
> View attachment 2195274
> View attachment 2195275


I LOVE these two!!


----------



## ladysarah

Have I already posted this ridiculous photo?


----------



## ivy1026

If it fits I sit


----------



## sarahraegraham

ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 2200298
> 
> 
> If it fits I sit



Lol yup


----------



## Lady Stardust

My babies taking over my bed. They've been getting along really well I even saw Spots give Simon a kiss the other day! He still has no concept of personal space w her though I think he would sleep on top of her if he could lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 2200298
> 
> 
> If it fits I sit



Cute!


----------



## wednesday415

My Glucose has food allergy for fish & chicken. Need to switch cat food.

He scartches his head seriously.


----------



## wednesday415

My Glucose has food allergy to fish & chicken.

He scratches his head seriously.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Poor kitty..


----------



## robotindisguise

Divealicious said:


> Bought two harnesses for our kittens so I can take them outside safely. Sascha didn't really mind but Toby hated it:



I just bought a harness for my girl today. She has been just itching to get outside... but having lost 3 kitties due to cars I don't want to let her out.

She's a bit of a scaredy cat, just going to have to persevere and hopefully she will get used to it.


----------



## Divealicious

robotindisguise said:


> I just bought a harness for my girl today. She has been just itching to get outside... but having lost 3 kitties due to cars I don't want to let her out.
> 
> She's a bit of a scaredy cat, just going to have to persevere and hopefully she will get used to it.



I googled some tips on how to leash train your cat. You'll need plenty of patience and treats  I'm still training them too... good luck with your girl


----------



## Bling It

robotindisguise said:


> I just bought a harness for my girl today. She has been just itching to get outside... but having lost 3 kitties due to cars I don't want to let her out.
> 
> She's a bit of a scaredy cat, just going to have to persevere and hopefully she will get used to it.



All of the cats I've had have been leash trained. At first they all hit the deck and rolled over whenever I'd put the harness on. Once I carried them outside and put them on the ground, they were fine. It just took a few times on the harness for them to get used to it. Now whenever I get the harness out, they get excited.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Aww I wish my babies would go on a leash! Charlotte loves her leash though lol it's zebra print! Simon discovered a new play area- on top of the fridge. He's been a handfull at night lately he just will NOT go to bed and starts crying and getting rowdy I really hope he calms down when he gets fixed. I feel like a mom w a new baby who won't sleep! lol


----------



## robotindisguise

Bling It said:


> All of the cats I've had have been leash trained. At first they all hit the deck and rolled over whenever I'd put the harness on. Once I carried them outside and put them on the ground, they were fine. It just took a few times on the harness for them to get used to it. Now whenever I get the harness out, they get excited.





Divealicious said:


> I googled some tips on how to leash train your cat. You'll need plenty of patience and treats  I'm still training them too... good luck with your girl



I actually got the harness on her quite easily! Couldn't believe it! Her reaction was priceless though. 

Carried her outside, and she was quite calm with me holding her (she hates being held) and loved the sun. Put her down and she tried to run off - so I think the issue will be getting her to not pull and just happily trot around.

But I was quite happy with that being her first go.  The best part is when she got inside and ran off. But flopped on the floor so I could quickly unclip her. lol


----------



## ColdSteel

Last night sweet Sasha went to the rainbow bridge. We adopted her when she was 8 and I was 11 and she lived a long, full life to 19.
I know there's a big kitchen tap on for her 24/7 now!


----------



## Bling It

ColdSteel said:


> Last night sweet Sasha went to the rainbow bridge. We adopted her when she was 8 and I was 11 and she lived a long, full life to 19.
> I know there's a big kitchen tap on for her 24/7 now!



Oh no, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Sasha and enjoy all of the wonderful things over rainbow bridge.


----------



## Bling It

robotindisguise said:


> I actually got the harness on her quite easily! Couldn't believe it! Her reaction was priceless though.
> 
> Carried her outside, and she was quite calm with me holding her (she hates being held) and loved the sun. Put her down and she tried to run off - so I think the issue will be getting her to not pull and just happily trot around.
> 
> But I was quite happy with that being her first go.  The best part is when she got inside and ran off. But flopped on the floor so I could quickly unclip her. lol



Terrific. You're off to a great start. One of mine would pull and run off as soon as I put her down outside too, but again, once she got used to it and learnt not to try to fight against the harness, she was fine. It only took 3 or 4 tries before she got the hang of it. As long as you're putting her in her harness and taking her outside regularly, she'll catch on quick, and soon start getting excited when you get out her harness.


----------



## Divealicious

So sorry for your loss... (((Hugs)))


----------



## Michele26

ColdSteel, so sorry to hear about Sasha.


----------



## leatherholic

you babies are adorable I wish I take them all home with me.
coldsteel sorry about your loss. I am sure Sasha had a great life. I had a cat that was poisoned and he died. just take you time and maybe get a new kittie  when your ready. that's what I did.
And now I present you my precious little girl, Marie 3yo :buttercup:


----------



## Candice0985

leatherholic said:


> you babies are adorable I wish I take them all home with me.
> coldsteel sorry about your loss. I am sure Sasha had a great life. I had a cat that was poisoned and he died. just take you time and maybe get a new kittie  when your ready. that's what I did.
> And now I present you my precious little girl, Marie 3yo :buttercup:



Marie is so cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy and Simon being friends. They've been much better. Spotsy lets him give her kisses now but if he takes too long he gets a smack in the nose lol she can only take him in doses


----------



## New-New

Natasha trying to get some sleep


----------



## Lady Stardust

Simon climbing all over my dresser last night mid-meow. Lol he's such a nut at night!


----------



## jen_sparro

Alfie hasn't had as many photo ops recently due to our two puppies. But he climbed into my latest purchase today and it was too cute  He loves to check out my bags when I first get them.


----------



## Michele26

jen_sparro said:


> Alfie hasn't had as many photo ops recently due to our two puppies. But he climbed into my latest purchase today and it was too cute  He loves to check out my bags when I first get them.



Jen, he fits in there too.  How is everyone getting along in your little family?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I miss seeing Alfie photos..


----------



## jen_sparro

Michele26 said:


> Jen, he fits in there too.  How is everyone getting along in your little family?



Well it was a bit of a shock having these two crazy things suddenly appear in his house!  At first he wouldn't be in the same room as Archie and Mufasa, but now he plays with them and he absolutely adores Archie, our lab (I think it must be because he looks like a mini Toby). Mufasa and he have a bit of a love/hate relationship but it's mostly love. Baby however, hates the two of them as much as she did Toby and Tigerlily... go figure. 

Sweetpea, I'll try and post some pics of Alfie more often, he's been very chilled out recently, so not too many interesting shots!


----------



## Pixie Dust

Divealicious said:


> The boys being cute again!



cuuuteee!!


----------



## leatherholic

Candice0985 said:


> Marie is so cute!


Thanks a lot, love her to bits


----------



## leatherholic

Lady Stardust- Spotsy&Simon are cute. She knows what she likes  god girl... Simon mid- meow lol
Natasha is precious sleeping
Alfie is so fashionable and the bag is gorge


----------



## Divealicious

My poor baby has a red eye  the filter on this pic really shows it but it's pretty visible without too. Will take him to the vet if it doesnt look better tomorrow. Any advice?


----------



## ladysarah

Definitely take to the vet ASAP.its probably nothing, but why risk it? Here is lady Beatrice catching some rest so she is fresh to keep us up tonight...


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> My poor baby has a red eye  the filter on this pic really shows it but it's pretty visible without too. Will take him to the vet if it doesnt look better tomorrow. Any advice?



Take him to the vet immediately. Pink eye is an indication of an  infection and he must be very uncomfortable. If he has to wear the cone,  you can ask for the soft one, it always worked for my babies. Let us  know how he's doing. 



ladysarah said:


> Definitely take to the vet ASAP.its probably nothing, but why risk it? Here is lady Beatrice catching some rest so she is fresh to keep us up tonight...



And she needs her rest to make sure she has a big impact. Just one more reason to love cats. 

ETA: *Divealicious*, an eye infection is very contagious and your other baby can be infected.


----------



## Divealicious

Thanks everyone for caring! Unfortunately it's evening here and the clinic already closed for the day  Im going to try and see if we can drop by my cousin who is a vet. Feeling so worried now


----------



## Divealicious

Hi all, we were able to see my cousin last night; Sascha has two minor scratches on his eye. I have a cream that I apply in his eye 4 times a day. He hates it ofcourse and so do I, I've never seen him so fierce, agressive even when I apply the cream... hope he will forgive me! We should see improvement today or tomorrow.


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Hi all, we were able to see my cousin last night; Sascha has two minor scratches on his eye. I have a cream that I apply in his eye 4 times a day. He hates it ofcourse and so do I, I've never seen him so fierce, agressive even when I apply the cream... hope he will forgive me! We should see improvement today or tomorrow.



Poor darling! It's only because its hurting him that he is aggressive. He will soon realise you are only trying to help him....


----------



## Divealicious

ladysarah said:


> Poor darling! It's only because its hurting him that he is aggressive. He will soon realise you are only trying to help him....



I know... i wouldnt be thrilled if someone was trying to put something in my eye either. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Hi all, we were able to see my cousin last night; Sascha has two minor scratches on his eye. I have a cream that I apply in his eye 4 times a day. He hates it ofcourse and so do I, I've never seen him so fierce, agressive even when I apply the cream... hope he will forgive me! We should see improvement today or tomorrow.



It helps if you have a treat ready to give him right after you apply the ointment. Right after you put the ointment in his eye have a tissue ready to blot the excess very gently. The last thing you want him to do is rub his eye. Make sure you clip both cats claws.

ETA: Hope I don't sound like a "know it all." I've had cats since I was a child and have been through every problem possible. It really comes from a place of love.


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> It helps if you have a treat ready to give him right after you apply the ointment. Right after you put the ointment in his eye have a tissue ready to blot the excess very gently. The last thing you want him to do is rub his eye. Make sure you clip both cats claws.
> 
> ETA: Hope I don't sound like a "know it all." I've had cats since I was a child and have been through every problem possible. It really comes from a place of love.



Thanks  I appreciate it! It's funny though how some tricks seem to work with any animal, like using treats!

Update: we went back to the vet with Sascha, because his eye wasn't getting better. It looks like there is an infection of the colored part of the eye. To rule out any cat diseases we had bloodworks done; nothing serious showed up  We are still waiting for the results of the FeLV test, but it's very unlikely that he has that. Just making sure our baby will be fine!
The vet gave us atropine drops to relax the eye. The side effect is that foam comes from his mouth, very disturbing looking! He should look better today or tomorrow, or we will see the eye specialist vet on friday. He's still eating and playing however, so I guess he doesn't feel very sick. We're spoiling him with lots of cuddles and treats 

Sorry if I am misusing this post-pics-of-your-kitty-here-thread for my kitty troubles, will post pics of our patient soon when he's feeling better!


----------



## Divealicious

When I posted a pic here a few days ago, I thought Sascha maybe just had an innocent scratch on the eye. Today we come back from a visit to an eye specialized vet who told me my baby has possible FIP. Im trying so hard to stay positive as they are not sure, but Im so scared...  can't help but cry a little as he's purring on my lap  being a kitten mommy is tough!


----------



## nerimanna

my two little nincompoops...


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> When I posted a pic here a few days ago, I thought Sascha maybe just had an innocent scratch on the eye. Today we come back from a visit to an eye specialized vet who told me my baby has possible FIP. Im trying so hard to stay positive as they are not sure, but Im so scared...  can't help but cry a little as he's purring on my lap  being a kitten mommy is tough!



i'm so sorry to hear this, is there any further testing or treatment they can do for Sascha?


----------



## Candice0985

nerimanna said:


> my two little nincompoops...



Hi nincompoops! so cute


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> i'm so sorry to hear this, is there any further testing or treatment they can do for Sascha?



Thanks. I've calmed down now... I can get really emotional and even though these kittens have only been with me a few months I love them so so much!
Anyway, they can treat the eye but if he really has FIP, only the symptoms can be treated. The FIP virus itself is untreatable and eventually fatal.
I hope his eye will heal well and then we will see from there.


----------



## Divealicious

nerimanna said:


> my two little nincompoops...



Cat monorail!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Thanks. I've calmed down now... I can get really emotional and even though these kittens have only been with me a few months I love them so so much!
> Anyway, they can treat the eye but if he really has FIP, only the symptoms can be treated. The FIP virus itself is untreatable and eventually fatal.
> I hope his eye will heal well and then we will see from there.



ok I hope it's just his eye! fingers crossed!


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Thanks. I've calmed down now... I can get really emotional and even though these kittens have only been with me a few months I love them so so much!
> Anyway, they can treat the eye but if he really has FIP, only the symptoms can be treated. The FIP virus itself is untreatable and eventually fatal.
> I hope his eye will heal well and then we will see from there.



I know! Sending much love!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My chubby lady has discovered the wonders of string lol. Tomorrow is her 6th birthday!


----------



## sarahraegraham

Cuddlers


More cuddles


The princess and her pillow


Lexi's fave new place to chill out, lol


----------



## sarahraegraham

Lady Stardust said:


> My chubby lady has discovered the wonders of string lol. Tomorrow is her 6th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218816



Lol love it!


----------



## sarahraegraham

And Tommy literally just came up on the bed and this is what I see. I swear these two are on old married couple instead of brother and sister! Lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

sarahraegraham said:


> Lexi's fave new place to chill out, lol
> View attachment 2218829


 Baby feet! &#10084;


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> When I posted a pic here a few days ago, I thought Sascha maybe just had an innocent scratch on the eye. Today we come back from a visit to an eye specialized vet who told me my baby has possible FIP. Im trying so hard to stay positive as they are not sure, but Im so scared...  can't help but cry a little as he's purring on my lap  being a kitten mommy is tough!



Oh no, that's terrible. Poor Sascha. Try to stay positive, and keep telling yourself that you have give Sascha a wonderful home where he is adored and spoilt rotten. He is happy and knows how much he's loved. Whether he has a year left, or 100, make them wonderful years (as I know you will). Please keep us posted. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the recent photos!


----------



## s&bfan

My friend took this photo of my little girl. I love that he caught her with her tongue out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My older girl would never let you catch get like that - she is the picture of elegance ... or so she thinks. &#128522;


----------



## Divealicious

s&bfan said:


> My friend took this photo of my little girl. I love that he caught her with her tongue out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219321
> 
> 
> My older girl would never let you catch get like that - she is the picture of elegance ... or so she thinks. &#128522;



So cute! So small still 

Reminded me of this pic I took of Sascha a few weeks ago


----------



## sabrunka

Here is my new scottish fold/british shorthair kitten! Got her this morning! I was originally going to get another kitty which I made a post about maybe...2 months ago, but an issue occured, so I got a new kitty! I really hope she comes out of this 'hole' hiding spot soon . Her name is Silvia!


----------



## donnaoh

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2221403
> 
> 
> Here is my new scottish fold/british shorthair kitten! Got her this morning! I was originally going to get another kitty which I made a post about maybe...2 months ago, but an issue occured, so I got a new kitty! I really hope she comes out of this 'hole' hiding spot soon . Her name is Silvia!


Oh my!! Squeeall! She is a cutie! She is pretty and lovely! Positive she will come out soon and look for her kitty mom for love.


----------



## s&bfan

Divealicious said:


> So cute! So small still
> 
> Reminded me of this pic I took of Sascha a few weeks ago



^I love it! Gosh, what dreamy eyes. 

She has grown a little but she is still quite small. I love that she is will always be a little surprise package. &#128522;


----------



## Divealicious

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2221403
> 
> 
> Here is my new scottish fold/british shorthair kitten! Got her this morning! I was originally going to get another kitty which I made a post about maybe...2 months ago, but an issue occured, so I got a new kitty! I really hope she comes out of this 'hole' hiding spot soon . Her name is Silvia!



Awwwwww hi Silvia!


----------



## Straight-Laced

brother & sister cat, 17 years old now


----------



## Straight-Laced

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2221403
> 
> 
> Here is my new scottish fold/british shorthair kitten! Got her this morning! I was originally going to get another kitty which I made a post about maybe...2 months ago, but an issue occured, so I got a new kitty! I really hope she comes out of this 'hole' hiding spot soon . Her name is Silvia!




Oh she's gorgeous!!!  My two senior cats are British Shorthairs


----------



## Straight-Laced

Divealicious said:


> So cute! So small still
> 
> Reminded me of this pic I took of Sascha a few weeks ago




What a beautiful cat!!!


----------



## RenaF

all these kitties are so adorable
I wish I wasn't allergic to cats :'(


----------



## donnaoh

Straight-Laced said:


> brother & sister cat, 17 years old now


Sooo sweet! Love them! Love this pic!


----------



## maye

Meet Umo aka Umo Lafayette


----------



## maye

Umo "walking"! Freaky!


----------



## maye

Meet Rio, aka Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Candice0985

Straight-Laced said:


> brother & sister cat, 17 years old now



they're so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2221403
> 
> 
> Here is my new scottish fold/british shorthair kitten! Got her this morning! I was originally going to get another kitty which I made a post about maybe...2 months ago, but an issue occured, so I got a new kitty! I really hope she comes out of this 'hole' hiding spot soon . Her name is Silvia!


Cute kitty..


----------



## sabrunka

Here's some more of Silvia! She's slowly becoming less shy, she actually let me pet her today!!


----------



## leasul2003

^^ so cute!


----------



## sabrunka

I have to post a few more lol...


----------



## Bling It

sabrunka said:


> I have to post a few more lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223726
> View attachment 2223727



So adorable!! Please keep posting pics


----------



## Candice0985

silvia is so cute! post as many pics as you like  I'm glad shes warming up to you!


----------



## Lady Stardust

sabrunka said:


> I have to post a few more lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223726
> View attachment 2223727



She's such a munchkin! Adorable


----------



## sabrunka

Lady Stardust said:


> She's such a munchkin! Adorable



Lol her mom is actually a british shorthair munchkin! Short legs and straight ears but my kitty looks exactly like daddy, long legs and folded ears


----------



## Candice0985

sabrunka said:


> Lol her mom is actually a british shorthair munchkin! Short legs and straight ears but my kitty looks exactly like daddy, long legs and folded ears
> View attachment 2226865
> View attachment 2226866



aww she's warmed up to you  what a cutie!


----------



## donnaoh

sabrunka said:


> Lol her mom is actually a british shorthair munchkin! Short legs and straight ears but my kitty looks exactly like daddy, long legs and folded ears
> View attachment 2226865
> View attachment 2226866


What a beautiful baby girl!! Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Silvia is darling!


----------



## Divealicious

A quick update on Sascha: his eye is looking better, he still has eye drops twice daily but other than that he's looking good. He does seem a little bit down though, and scared of me of course, since I'm always grabbing him and putting nasty drops in his eye  he runs every time I try to touch him :cry: I think I will need a lot of time rebuilding the confidence.
Anyway; here's a pic of the two brothers today. Toby is far ahead in size now, so he's playing the big brother now! They can barely still fit inside the top basket together now!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> A quick update on Sascha: his eye is looking better, he still has eye drops twice daily but other than that he's looking good. He does seem a little bit down though, and scared of me of course, since I'm always grabbing him and putting nasty drops in his eye  he runs every time I try to touch him :cry: I think I will need a lot of time rebuilding the confidence.
> Anyway; here's a pic of the two brothers today. Toby is far ahead in size now, so he's playing the big brother now! They can barely still fit inside the top basket together now!



So glad to hear Sascha is doing better. I love seeing how close they are and sleeping together.


----------



## s&bfan

Divealicious said:


> A quick update on Sascha: his eye is looking better, he still has eye drops twice daily but other than that he's looking good. He does seem a little bit down though, and scared of me of course, since I'm always grabbing him and putting nasty drops in his eye  he runs every time I try to touch him :cry: I think I will need a lot of time rebuilding the confidence.
> Anyway; here's a pic of the two brothers today. Toby is far ahead in size now, so he's playing the big brother now! They can barely still fit inside the top basket together now!



That's great news! They look so snuggly! &#10084;


----------



## s&bfan

Michele26 said:


> So glad to hear Sascha is doing better. I love seeing how close they are and sleeping together.



I think cats sleeping together is one of the cutest things ever. And my word, they sleep in funny ways. I caught my two with the big girl sleeping on the little girl. She lifted her head as I took this pic ... I don't know how the little girl wasn't suffocating!


----------



## MrsTGreen

sabrunka said:


> Lol her mom is actually a british shorthair munchkin! Short legs and straight ears but my kitty looks exactly like daddy, long legs and folded ears
> View attachment 2226865
> View attachment 2226866


She's a cutie.


Divealicious said:


> A quick update on Sascha: his eye is looking better, he still has eye drops twice daily but other than that he's looking good. He does seem a little bit down though, and scared of me of course, since I'm always grabbing him and putting nasty drops in his eye  he runs every time I try to touch him :cry: I think I will need a lot of time rebuilding the confidence.
> Anyway; here's a pic of the two brothers today. Toby is far ahead in size now, so he's playing the big brother now! They can barely still fit inside the top basket together now!



Glad his eye is getting better. Such an adorable pic!!


----------



## Dancechika24

maye said:


> Meet Umo aka Umo Lafayette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222415





maye said:


> Umo "walking"! Freaky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222419





maye said:


> Meet Rio, aka Rio de Janeiro
> View attachment 2222421



OMG! LOVE your cats! Love the lion cut..I've been wanting to do that to Lola for years now cuz she gets uncomfortable in the summer but I don't want to stress her out.That pic is so funny wow!


----------



## maye

Dancechika24 said:


> OMG! LOVE your cats! Love the lion cut..I've been wanting to do that to Lola for years now cuz she gets uncomfortable in the summer but I don't want to stress her out.That pic is so funny wow!



Thank you very much!! They both get lion cuts once per year during the summer and I think they really love it. I always use the same cat groomer and she comes home rather than taking the cats to a shampoo and grooming place. This keeps the level of stress low. 

Umo likes to "walk" kind of often


----------



## Michele26

s&bfan said:


> I think cats sleeping together is one of the cutest things ever. And my word, they sleep in funny ways. I caught my two with the big girl sleeping on the little girl. She lifted her head as I took this pic ... I don't know how the little girl wasn't suffocating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2233731



They love one another.


----------



## Michele26

How to lose lbs. instantly...

Miss him so much.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy giving me the "leave me alone Mommy" face


----------



## ladysarah

More pictures of lady Beatrice. Anyone has any helpful suggestions? She is bullied by the neighbours cat...


----------



## Michele26

ladysarah said:


> More pictures of lady Beatrice. Anyone has any helpful suggestions? She is bullied by the neighbours cat...



Does Lady Beatrice have to go outside? The neighbor's cat can really attack her if he's aggressive.


----------



## Bling It

ladysarah said:


> More pictures of lady Beatrice. Anyone has any helpful suggestions? She is bullied by the neighbours cat...



Oh no, poor baby. If it is really nasty, you may have to keep Lady Beatrice inside like posted above. The other option would be to build a cat enclosure. This bully would obviously be the dominant one of the 2, and it could stress your lady enough that she may run off in fear. Cat scratches can be extremely nasty too. Bullies suck!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Tried to get my munchkin out of my bed last night and she was not pleased. She really needs her own bed. Like a human bed lol she's spoiled


----------



## ladysarah

Lady Beatrice is a very gentle girl with sweet, lady like personality. She does enjoy going out so I am not going to stop her. She has a small territory and our house backs on public gardens - there are no cars. There are foxes and other cats but she will need to learn to deal with them. The neighbours cat is also a girl so not too aggressive - I am hoping they will work it out. Here she is in one of her favourite curled up positions..


----------



## Candice0985

Lady loves to sleep upside down too 


her left front paw looks amputated because she tucks her feet under when she sleeps like this lol!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I call that the wiggle worm pose lol when Spotsy sleeps that way she always starts wiggling and rolling around


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I call that the wiggle worm pose lol when Spotsy sleeps that way she always starts wiggling and rolling around



lol it's pretty cute! she just flips over on the carpet and assumes this position and passes out, or stares at me upside down and says "oh hai, you can gives me compliments on mah cootness and white bits" 

spotsy is very cute, I love the pics you post she looks like she has major personality


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> Lady loves to sleep upside down too
> View attachment 2242435
> 
> her left front paw looks amputated because she tucks her feet under when she sleeps like this lol!



Such a pretty cat!


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> Such a pretty cat!



thanks  she's a little model. every time the camera comes out she adjusts her pose just so she looks her best lol!

my older cat tucker looks like this when the camera comes out:
he either hides or makes this face lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> thanks  she's a little model. every time the camera comes out she adjusts her pose just so she looks her best lol!
> 
> my older cat tucker looks like this when the camera comes out:
> he either hides or makes this face lol
> View attachment 2243494




Haha!


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> Lady loves to sleep upside down too
> View attachment 2242435
> 
> her left front paw looks amputated because she tucks her feet under when she sleeps like this lol!



I love when cats' lay like this it's a sign of complete security. 



Candice0985 said:


> thanks  she's a little model. every time the camera comes out she adjusts her pose just so she looks her best lol!
> 
> my older cat tucker looks like this when the camera comes out:
> he either hides or makes this face lol
> View attachment 2243494



Tucker looks like he's annoyed and saying "again with that stupid camera!"


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> I love when cats' lay like this it's a sign of complete security.
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker looks like he's annoyed and saying "again with that stupid camera!"


well Lady must feel very secure because if she is not lying on me she is upside down on the floor with her feets all tucked into each other lol!

Tuck is such a sweetheart, literally the most chill cat ever. I'll have the cable guy come over to install something and tuck will march right on up and flop down and invite him to rub his Buddha belly  but he is not a fan of having his photo taken, he always looks so grumpy!


----------



## sabrunka

Omg hahaha she makes my day!


----------



## Candice0985

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2246290
> 
> 
> 
> Omg hahaha she makes my day!



LOL what a cutie!!! is she all settled in to your home now?


----------



## sabrunka

Yah shes doing great! Still a bit nervous about new people but it may just be her personality! She is a total sweetie!


----------



## Candice0985

sabrunka said:


> Yah shes doing great! Still a bit nervous about new people but it may just be her personality! She is a total sweetie!



she's adorable  it may just be her personality? my youngest cat Lady has always been a scaredy cat. she'll hide when people come over and either sneak out eventually if she trusts them or just stays hidden...

or maybe she's just a mommas girl ?


----------



## Theren

My munchkin... This is what I.came home to the other day.


----------



## Candice0985

Theren said:


> My munchkin... This is what I.came home to the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246867



lol cute and oh so fluffy!


----------



## Divealicious

Mischievous Toby... always need to keep an eye on him when he's in the living room! 




As for Sascha,  things are not looking so great for him. He has fevers since a few days and they can't find why. Praying it's not FIP...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Poor Sascha..sending some good/happy vibes!


----------



## sarahraegraham

Tommy and Lexi, still in lurve.


----------



## Candice0985

sarahraegraham said:


> Tommy and Lexi, still in lurve.
> View attachment 2247383



so cute!
are they the same age?


----------



## Lady Stardust

My chubby ladies playing tonight

Spotsy's face is like "Ugh, mom, she's being weird again!" lol Charlotte always eats the cat food when we let her run around whatever floats your boat!







Bestest friends


----------



## sarahraegraham

Candice0985 said:


> so cute!
> are they the same age?



Tommy is a month older


----------



## Sweetpea83

sarahraegraham said:


> Tommy and Lexi, still in lurve.
> View attachment 2247383



What a sweet photo..


----------



## Candice0985

sarahraegraham said:


> Tommy is a month older



they look like the best of friends


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Mochi says hello!!


----------



## hah2cute

My little Riley


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> My chubby ladies playing tonight
> 
> Spotsy's face is like "Ugh, mom, she's being weird again!" lol Charlotte always eats the cat food when we let her run around whatever floats your boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bestest friends


 
I love those two so much!



*NYC Princess* said:


> Mochi says hello!!
> 
> View attachment 2248839
> View attachment 2248840


 
Oh, he is handsome!



hah2cute said:


> My little Riley


 
awww, so cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> My chubby ladies playing tonight
> 
> Spotsy's face is like "Ugh, mom, she's being weird again!" lol Charlotte always eats the cat food when we let her run around whatever floats your boat!
> 
> Bestest friends


 
I love those two so much!



*NYC Princess* said:


> Mochi says hello!!]
> 
> Oh, he is handsome!
> 
> 
> 
> hah2cute said:
> 
> 
> 
> My little Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww, so cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Candice0985

*NYC Princess* said:


> Mochi says hello!!
> 
> View attachment 2248839
> View attachment 2248840


Heeeeyyyy Mochi!



hah2cute said:


> My little Riley


cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

its_a_keeper said:


> I love those two so much!


 Thanks! Here's Spotsy pretending to be a book on my shelf this morning


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi is "special" and loves his carrot toy


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi is "special" and loves his carrot toy



I want to blow razzberries on his fluffy white tummy!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks! Here's Spotsy pretending to be a book on my shelf this morning
> 
> View attachment 2249982



she looks like she has a big personality!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> she looks like she has a big personality!


 She definitely does! lol she's not the brightest kitty (she's always falling over and getting stuck in things), but she has a lot of love 

She does this every day.  She's like "mom, do you remember my treats are in this cabinet?  I think you forgot..."


----------



## s&bfan

Lady Stardust said:


> She definitely does! lol she's not the brightest kitty (she's always falling over and getting stuck in things), but she has a lot of love
> 
> She does this every day.  She's like "mom, do you remember my treats are in this cabinet?  I think you forgot..."



That's so cute! And I love the ditzy cat - my little one is pretty silly, but it just makes them more lovable.


----------



## s&bfan

My babies in the afternoon sun. The little one has recently decided that the only place to sleep is on top of big sis.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the recent photos..


----------



## Divealicious

^^ me too... 

Love Spotsy's facial expressions!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> She definitely does! lol she's not the brightest kitty (she's always falling over and getting stuck in things), but she has a lot of love
> 
> She does this every day.  She's like "mom, do you remember my treats are in this cabinet?  I think you forgot..."



LOL she's so pretty. she just wants to remind you where the treats are  just in case you forgot!


----------



## Candice0985

s&bfan said:


> My babies in the afternoon sun. The little one has recently decided that the only place to sleep is on top of big sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251167



lol my little one Lady does this to her big brother all the time. 

they look so glossy and healthy


----------



## s&bfan

Candice0985 said:


> lol my little one Lady does this to her big brother all the time.
> 
> they look so glossy and healthy



Thanks, they are good kids. &#128522;

Try and post a pic for us!


----------



## Candice0985

s&bfan said:


> Thanks, they are good kids. &#128522;
> 
> Try and post a pic for us!



I will  they're hard to catch when they're doing cute things. Tucker the Russian blue hates having his photo taken- he's camera shy! Lady is a little model and poses


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> ^^ me too...
> 
> Love Spotsy's facial expressions!


 She's a really expressive cat! Lol I don't know why she's almost like a person w her face


----------



## Candice0985

s&bfan said:


> thanks, they are good kids. &#128522;
> 
> try and post a pic for us!


----------



## s&bfan

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2252536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252537



Love! What a pair of cuties. Very expressive eyes. &#10084;


----------



## Candice0985

s&bfan said:


> Love! What a pair of cuties. Very expressive eyes. &#10084;



thanks! they're sweethearts  love them to bits!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi is "special" and loves his carrot toy



Cutie!! Another Mochi the cat!! Encountered a few now! Guess my husband's name for our cat wasn't as unique as I thought ha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2252536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252537



Such beauties..


----------



## inch37

my Bella


----------



## inch37

my Lucy


----------



## inch37

and Baby


----------



## inch37

some favorite pictures


----------



## PinkPeonies

Just a few recent pics of Coffee and Biscuit.


----------



## LaGeekChic

My two babies, Kobe and Morena. They're Bengals and very typical Bengals in their behavior!! Extremely hyperactive, crazy, fun, funny, independent, but cuddly when they want to be.


----------



## Lady Stardust

So many babies! I love when everyone's kitties sleep together it's so cute


----------



## mcmimi

Please meet Zeus!  Top picture was taken when he was 12 weeks old and bottom was recent pic ! He will be 3 by the end of summer, roughly.


----------



## Divealicious

Hi fellow cat ladies, looking for some advice 

My two kitties play fight a lot, but lately it doesn't seem like playing anymore. Since Sascha is now 1 kg lighter than his brother and recovering from an infection, he has no defense against his stronger brother. Sometimes he cries and hisses, but Toby seems to think it's all part of the game.
I break them up when they're like this, but I was wondering if that is actually helping them or not. Maybe I'm just making it worseby trying to protect Sascha? Should I let them figure it out by themselves, even though Sascha is so much weaker at the moment? He hasn't been himself for weeks now, I feel sorry for him... 
TIA for any advice you guys might have!!


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> Hi fellow cat ladies, looking for some advice
> 
> My two kitties play fight a lot, but lately it doesn't seem like playing anymore. Since Sascha is now 1 kg lighter than his brother and recovering from an infection, he has no defense against his stronger brother. Sometimes he cries and hisses, but Toby seems to think it's all part of the game.
> I break them up when they're like this, but I was wondering if that is actually helping them or not. Maybe I'm just making it worseby trying to protect Sascha? Should I let them figure it out by themselves, even though Sascha is so much weaker at the moment? He hasn't been himself for weeks now, I feel sorry for him...
> TIA for any advice you guys might have!!



If Sascha is hissing to tell Toby he doesn't want to play, and Toby is ignoring the hissing, then I'd be breaking it up too. Maybe you could use a spray bottle, and give Toby a bit of a spray with water if he starts to get a bit rough, or is not taking Saschas signs to go away.


----------



## inch37

I agree with a spray  from a water bottle.. My Bella and Baby do this.. baby is playing then Bella has had enough she hisses and I can see fur start to fly. A spritz stops them in a second so no one gets hurt.


----------



## Sweetpea83

PinkPeonies said:


> Just a few recent pics of Coffee and Biscuit.
> 
> View attachment 2252816
> 
> View attachment 2252817
> 
> View attachment 2252818



Such great photos..


----------



## Sweetpea83

inch37 said:


> View attachment 2252805
> View attachment 2252806
> View attachment 2252807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some favorite pictures



Gorgeous kitties..


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> Hi fellow cat ladies, looking for some advice
> 
> My two kitties play fight a lot, but lately it doesn't seem like playing anymore. Since Sascha is now 1 kg lighter than his brother and recovering from an infection, he has no defense against his stronger brother. Sometimes he cries and hisses, but Toby seems to think it's all part of the game.
> I break them up when they're like this, but I was wondering if that is actually helping them or not. Maybe I'm just making it worseby trying to protect Sascha? Should I let them figure it out by themselves, even though Sascha is so much weaker at the moment? He hasn't been himself for weeks now, I feel sorry for him...
> TIA for any advice you guys might have!!


  I think it's fine to break them up.  When Storm was still alive, he would LOVE to go and bite Spots on her belly whenever she was laying down and he would mostly just be being a bullying older brother, not really trying to attack her, but just rough house and she would always cry and hiss because he hurt her.  I'd always yell at him to stop, he knew he wasn't supposed to bite her.  Every now and then she would give him a good slap right in the face lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I think it's fine to break them up.  When Storm was still alive, he would LOVE to go and bite Spots on her belly whenever she was laying down and he would mostly just be being a bullying older brother, not really trying to attack her, but just rough house and she would always cry and hiss because he hurt her.  I'd always yell at him to stop, he knew he wasn't supposed to bite her.  Every now and then she would give him a good slap right in the face lol



Tuck does this to Lady too, and she's literally half his size! as I call it "he sumos her" and pins her on her back she hisses and growls at him and sometimes she'll get a good smack in lol! She has claws and Tuck doesn't so I guess she has her claws he has his girth


----------



## sabrunka

Kitty plus some Bottega!


----------



## Candice0985

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2253816
> 
> 
> Kitty plus some Bottega!



she's such a cutie!


----------



## Lady Stardust

This is the face I get when I tell Spots to move over in my bed (she sits right in the middle like a queen)


----------



## Divealicious

Bling It said:


> If Sascha is hissing to tell Toby he doesn't want to play, and Toby is ignoring the hissing, then I'd be breaking it up too. Maybe you could use a spray bottle, and give Toby a bit of a spray with water if he starts to get a bit rough, or is not taking Saschas signs to go away.





inch37 said:


> I agree with a spray  from a water bottle.. My Bella and Baby do this.. baby is playing then Bella has had enough she hisses and I can see fur start to fly. A spritz stops them in a second so no one gets hurt.





Lady Stardust said:


> I think it's fine to break them up.  When Storm was still alive, he would LOVE to go and bite Spots on her belly whenever she was laying down and he would mostly just be being a bullying older brother, not really trying to attack her, but just rough house and she would always cry and hiss because he hurt her.  I'd always yell at him to stop, he knew he wasn't supposed to bite her.  Every now and then she would give him a good slap right in the face lol





Candice0985 said:


> Tuck does this to Lady too, and she's literally half his size! as I call it "he sumos her" and pins her on her back she hisses and growls at him and sometimes she'll get a good smack in lol! She has claws and Tuck doesn't so I guess she has her claws he has his girth



Thanks for your replies. Toby knows he's not supposed to hurt his brother I think, he is quick to flee when I call his name. I also caught him being a good brother, giving Sascha a thorough cleaning. Here's a pic:






We're taking Sascha to the vet again today, he took a turn for the worse yesterday. His walk looks like he is drunk and he can't jump on things anymore. He looks so miserable and is doesn't look like the antibiotics are doing anything. It hurts my heart to see him like this... Hoping for the best but bracing for the worst...!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Thanks for your replies. Toby knows he's not supposed to hurt his brother I think, he is quick to flee when I call his name. I also caught him being a good brother, giving Sascha a thorough cleaning. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking Sascha to the vet again today, he took a turn for the worse yesterday. His walk looks like he is drunk and he can't jump on things anymore. He looks so miserable and is doesn't look like the antibiotics are doing anything. It hurts my heart to see him like this... Hoping for the best but bracing for the worst...!



When you first told us he was getting better I was cheering. I know you don't want him to suffer; it's heart wrenching. Saying prayers for you now. Please let us know.


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Thanks for your replies. Toby knows he's not supposed to hurt his brother I think, he is quick to flee when I call his name. I also caught him being a good brother, giving Sascha a thorough cleaning. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking Sascha to the vet again today, he took a turn for the worse yesterday. His walk looks like he is drunk and he can't jump on things anymore. He looks so miserable and is doesn't look like the antibiotics are doing anything. It hurts my heart to see him like this... Hoping for the best but bracing for the worst...!



I hope things turn out okay, feel better Sascha


----------



## PinkPeonies

Divealicious said:


> Thanks for your replies. Toby knows he's not supposed to hurt his brother I think, he is quick to flee when I call his name. I also caught him being a good brother, giving Sascha a thorough cleaning. Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking Sascha to the vet again today, he took a turn for the worse yesterday. His walk looks like he is drunk and he can't jump on things anymore. He looks so miserable and is doesn't look like the antibiotics are doing anything. It hurts my heart to see him like this... Hoping for the best but bracing for the worst...!



Oh I'm sorry to hear he's not well. I hope you get some good news. 

I also have the issue of rough housing. It's only been in the past month or so where Coffee hisses and occasionally cries out when they're "biffing". Once I hear that and Biscuit still continues I shout and break them up. I also didn't know if it was good to break them up and interfere. I didn't know if that would shake up the hierarchy or if there is one. I can never honestly tell. 

Also Biscuit has been much more verbal than usual. I've tried reading up about and it basically just told me not to respond to a really verbal cat cos it teaches them that meowing a lot will get them what they want. It usually happens around feeding time (for example if I'm running late on feeding them) or if we're eating our food. 

Also sometimes he will walk away from us still meowing in a deeper tone like he's just complaining. It's also happens right after going on the kitty litter, like he will just meow as he walks off. I don't think it's an "I'm in pain" meow cos it happens in a lot of diff. occasions. 

Sorry for the long post, I'm hoping someone can shed some light. I realize he could just be a verbal cat, but it's just a lot more so than before.


----------



## Divealicious

We're back... the vet is almost certain now that Sascha indeed has FIP. The virus caused an infection in the brain which is causing him to tremble his head and walk unbalanced. They gave him a shot of prednisone that is supposed to reduce the swelling to the brain and stimulate his hunger and thirst. The vet ensured me that Sascha is not in pain, but obviously not feeling well. The prednisone is the last resort... if it doesn't look better on monday, we will probably not let him suffer any longer as he can never recover. If it does work, he will only be well until the prednisone stops working and the virus wins. The vet never saw a kitty live lover 6 months after the first signs of FIP (which is about a month ago now). So sad... so unfair... he is only 6 months old. Anyway, I'm cancelling all prior arrangements this weekend cos I have some serious cuddling to do! This may be the last weekend with Sascha and I am determined to spoil him rotten!

P.S. thank you for letting me share my kitty drama here. I feel like the people in my office don't understand why I left the office early _again_ to take my cat to the vet _again_. I've decided not to feel upset, but feel sorry for them that they have never had a connection with an animal like I do when I cuddle my kitty, or walk our dog, or ride my horse. You guys on here have never even met me and I feel more supported by everyone here than I do by most of the people I work with every day. Thank you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sorry to hear about your cat, Sascha.


----------



## inch37

Divealicious said:


> We're back... the vet is almost certain now that Sascha indeed has FIP. The virus caused an infection in the brain which is causing him to tremble his head and walk unbalanced. They gave him a shot of prednisone that is supposed to reduce the swelling to the brain and stimulate his hunger and thirst. The vet ensured me that Sascha is not in pain, but obviously not feeling well. The prednisone is the last resort... if it doesn't look better on monday, we will probably not let him suffer any longer as he can never recover. If it does work, he will only be well until the prednisone stops working and the virus wins. The vet never saw a kitty live lover 6 months after the first signs of FIP (which is about a month ago now). So sad... so unfair... he is only 6 months old. Anyway, I'm cancelling all prior arrangements this weekend cos I have some serious cuddling to do! This may be the last weekend with Sascha and I am determined to spoil him rotten!
> 
> P.S. thank you for letting me share my kitty drama here. I feel like the people in my office don't understand why I left the office early _again_ to take my cat to the vet _again_. I've decided not to feel upset, but feel sorry for them that they have never had a connection with an animal like I do when I cuddle my kitty, or walk our dog, or ride my horse. You guys on here have never even met me and I feel more supported by everyone here than I do by most of the people I work with every day. Thank you!



I'm so very sorry.. Give that  sweetie lots of love and know you did your very best ....hugs


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> We're back... the vet is almost certain now that Sascha indeed has FIP. The virus caused an infection in the brain which is causing him to tremble his head and walk unbalanced. They gave him a shot of prednisone that is supposed to reduce the swelling to the brain and stimulate his hunger and thirst. The vet ensured me that Sascha is not in pain, but obviously not feeling well. The prednisone is the last resort... if it doesn't look better on monday, we will probably not let him suffer any longer as he can never recover. If it does work, he will only be well until the prednisone stops working and the virus wins. The vet never saw a kitty live lover 6 months after the first signs of FIP (which is about a month ago now). So sad... so unfair... he is only 6 months old. Anyway, I'm cancelling all prior arrangements this weekend cos I have some serious cuddling to do! This may be the last weekend with Sascha and I am determined to spoil him rotten!
> 
> P.S. thank you for letting me share my kitty drama here. I feel like the people in my office don't understand why I left the office early _again_ to take my cat to the vet _again_. I've decided not to feel upset, but feel sorry for them that they have never had a connection with an animal like I do when I cuddle my kitty, or walk our dog, or ride my horse. You guys on here have never even met me and I feel more supported by everyone here than I do by most of the people I work with every day. Thank you!



i'm sorry to hear about Sascha's diagnosis. gives him all the snuggles and lovins you can.  his brother is going to be so sad if Sascha doesn't recover


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> We're back... the vet is almost certain now that Sascha indeed has FIP. The virus caused an infection in the brain which is causing him to tremble his head and walk unbalanced. They gave him a shot of prednisone that is supposed to reduce the swelling to the brain and stimulate his hunger and thirst. The vet ensured me that Sascha is not in pain, but obviously not feeling well. The prednisone is the last resort... if it doesn't look better on monday, we will probably not let him suffer any longer as he can never recover. If it does work, he will only be well until the prednisone stops working and the virus wins. The vet never saw a kitty live lover 6 months after the first signs of FIP (which is about a month ago now). So sad... so unfair... he is only 6 months old. Anyway, I'm cancelling all prior arrangements this weekend cos I have some serious cuddling to do! This may be the last weekend with Sascha and I am determined to spoil him rotten!
> 
> P.S. thank you for letting me share my kitty drama here. I feel like the people in my office don't understand why I left the office early _again_ to take my cat to the vet _again_. I've decided not to feel upset, but feel sorry for them that they have never had a connection with an animal like I do when I cuddle my kitty, or walk our dog, or ride my horse. You guys on here have never even met me and I feel more supported by everyone here than I do by most of the people I work with every day. Thank you!


. I'm so sorry to hear about your little one, it's always hard when they're sick. I hope everything turns out ok whatever the outcome is


----------



## PinkPeonies

Divealicious, I'm so sorry to hear this. Just glad that he's not in pain and im really hoping for a recovery.


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious, try and take some videos this weekend. Whenever I get down thinking of the cat in my signature I play all the little videos I took with my iPhone. I hope the Prednisone works; you'll have a few more weeks with him.


----------



## MainlyBailey

*NYC Princess* said:


> Mochi says hello!!
> 
> View attachment 2248839
> View attachment 2248840



Oh my goodness! Our giant Maltese doggie is also named Mochi. How adorable!!


----------



## Bling It

PinkPeonies said:


> Oh I'm sorry to hear he's not well. I hope you get some good news.
> 
> I also have the issue of rough housing. It's only been in the past month or so where Coffee hisses and occasionally cries out when they're "biffing". Once I hear that and Biscuit still continues I shout and break them up. I also didn't know if it was good to break them up and interfere. I didn't know if that would shake up the hierarchy or if there is one. I can never honestly tell.
> 
> Also Biscuit has been much more verbal than usual. I've tried reading up about and it basically just told me not to respond to a really verbal cat cos it teaches them that meowing a lot will get them what they want. It usually happens around feeding time (for example if I'm running late on feeding them) or if we're eating our food.
> 
> Also sometimes he will walk away from us still meowing in a deeper tone like he's just complaining. It's also happens right after going on the kitty litter, like he will just meow as he walks off. I don't think it's an "I'm in pain" meow cos it happens in a lot of diff. occasions.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I'm hoping someone can shed some light. I realize he could just be a verbal cat, but it's just a lot more so than before.



How old is Biscuit?? He may be hitting the dreaded puberty (strange, but true). Also, is he desexed? These 2 things, either together, or on their own, can affect their behavior and personality.


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> We're back... the vet is almost certain now that Sascha indeed has FIP. The virus caused an infection in the brain which is causing him to tremble his head and walk unbalanced. They gave him a shot of prednisone that is supposed to reduce the swelling to the brain and stimulate his hunger and thirst. The vet ensured me that Sascha is not in pain, but obviously not feeling well. The prednisone is the last resort... if it doesn't look better on monday, we will probably not let him suffer any longer as he can never recover. If it does work, he will only be well until the prednisone stops working and the virus wins. The vet never saw a kitty live lover 6 months after the first signs of FIP (which is about a month ago now). So sad... so unfair... he is only 6 months old. Anyway, I'm cancelling all prior arrangements this weekend cos I have some serious cuddling to do! This may be the last weekend with Sascha and I am determined to spoil him rotten!
> 
> P.S. thank you for letting me share my kitty drama here. I feel like the people in my office don't understand why I left the office early _again_ to take my cat to the vet _again_. I've decided not to feel upset, but feel sorry for them that they have never had a connection with an animal like I do when I cuddle my kitty, or walk our dog, or ride my horse. You guys on here have never even met me and I feel more supported by everyone here than I do by most of the people I work with every day. Thank you!



Divealicious, I'm so very sorry to hear about your poor baby. I'm crossing my fingers tightly that he improves and is able to stay by your side for a long time to come. If and when the time does come that you have to help him to cross Rainbow Bridge, know that you've not only given him a wonderful life, but are also giving him an amazing gift- the gift to cross over the bridge, with his dignity intact and having suffered no pain. He knows how much he is loved and adored. Please keep us posted and know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Bling It said:


> How old is Biscuit?? He may be hitting the dreaded puberty (strange, but true). Also, is he desexed? These 2 things, either together, or on their own, can affect their behavior and personality.



He is 15months old and desexed. At what age do they hit puberty and good lord how long does it last?


----------



## Divealicious

I had to let my baby go tonight. I could not watch him suffer anymore. I will see my Sascha again at the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> I had to let my baby go tonight. I could not watch him suffer anymore. I will see my Sascha again at the Rainbow Bridge...


 So sorry to hear this. At least he's not suffering anymore though. Hope you and his sibling are doing ok


----------



## mymeimei02

Divealicious said:


> I had to let my baby go tonight. I could not watch him suffer anymore. I will see my Sascha again at the Rainbow Bridge...


So sorry to hear about Sascha at least he is no longer suffering and is at peace. Although it must have been tough decision you did the right thing


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> I had to let my baby go tonight. I could not watch him suffer anymore. I will see my Sascha again at the Rainbow Bridge...



Oh no. I'm so very sorry. You have given him an amazing gift, and yes, you will meet again. Think of him running, pain free. Sending loads of love from Aus.


----------



## Bling It

PinkPeonies said:


> He is 15months old and desexed. At what age do they hit puberty and good lord how long does it last?



It could very well be puberty at his age. Since he's desexed, it shouldn't hit as bad. He'll run around trying to assert his dominance, and basically flex his muscles. I'd continue to let him know if he doesn't something that's not acceptable, or gets a bit rough. Sometimes it'll last a few months, sometimes longer.


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I had to let my baby go tonight. I could not watch him suffer anymore. I will see my Sascha again at the Rainbow Bridge...



I'm so so sorry.... :cry:


----------



## leasul2003

I am so sorry to hear about Sascha. He knew he was loved and you were doing the best thing for him.


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> I had to let my baby go tonight. I could not watch him suffer anymore. I will see my Sascha again at the Rainbow Bridge...



So sorry about Sascha. You loved him and didn't want him to suffer.  The short time he was with you he knew what it felt like to be loved and cared for.  He's now out of pain.


----------



## Divealicious

Thank you for your kind messages. We are doing okay, Toby and me. Toby is more vocal and follows me everywhere, but other than that he seems ok. I cried for the first 20 hours but I'm starting to recover. I feel a little bit silly for wanting the scratch on my hand to last as a reminder of Sascha, but I know that scratch will heal and eventually so will my heart.

We will adopt again as I don't want Toby to stay alone. Friends are recommending I don't wait to long or it will be harder for Toby to accept his new friend. The cattery where Toby and Sascha were born invited us to come see their latest litter of kittens saying 'we wil firgure something out together'.

And since this is a picture sharing thread, just a final pic of my Sascha, one of my favorites that reminds me that he had a good life with us!


----------



## Vix74

These are my six cats! I love to have human names for them 

This is George, the big brother... He came in as a stray so I don't know his exact age but he's around 2 years I'd say



Sofie, she's 1 yr 5 months



Johnny, 9 months



Timmy trying to eat a prawn with his bro George lol


----------



## Vix74

Timmy^ is also 1 yr 5 months, same litter as Sofie, and same litter as Steffy:-



And finally, the baby, Fifi is same litter as Johnny:



I also have an Australian Kelpie, 13 years old


----------



## PinkPeonies

Divealicious I'm so sorry for your loss. Big hugs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Thank you for your kind messages. We are doing okay, Toby and me. Toby is more vocal and follows me everywhere, but other than that he seems ok. I cried for the first 20 hours but I'm starting to recover. I feel a little bit silly for wanting the scratch on my hand to last as a reminder of Sascha, but I know that scratch will heal and eventually so will my heart.
> 
> We will adopt again as I don't want Toby to stay alone. Friends are recommending I don't wait to long or it will be harder for Toby to accept his new friend. The cattery where Toby and Sascha were born invited us to come see their latest litter of kittens saying 'we wil firgure something out together'.
> 
> And since this is a picture sharing thread, just a final pic of my Sascha, one of my favorites that reminds me that he had a good life with us!



RIP kitty! 



Vix74 said:


> These are my six cats! I love to have human names for them
> 
> This is George, the big brother... He came in as a stray so I don't know his exact age but he's around 2 years I'd say
> View attachment 2257664
> 
> 
> Sofie, she's 1 yr 5 months
> View attachment 2257667
> 
> 
> Johnny, 9 months
> View attachment 2257668
> 
> 
> Timmy trying to eat a prawn with his bro George lol
> View attachment 2257671





Vix74 said:


> Timmy^ is also 1 yr 5 months, same litter as Sofie, and same litter as Steffy:-
> View attachment 2257680
> 
> 
> And finally, the baby, Fifi is same litter as Johnny:
> View attachment 2257681
> 
> 
> I also have an Australian Kelpie, 13 years old



Cuties!


----------



## Vix74




----------



## madamefifi

Divealicious, I am so sorry for your loss. You were very brave to let Sascha go to the Bridge sooner rather than later, it's so hard to let go. I agonized over letting Zuul go, delaying day after day until one evening she looked at me and meowed and I heard, clear as day, "How much longer, Mommy?"


----------



## sally.m

PinkPeonies said:


> Just a few recent pics of Coffee and Biscuit.
> 
> View attachment 2252816
> 
> View attachment 2252817
> 
> View attachment 2252818



So cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is Angelo, he's a birthday present from my boyfriend. I loooove him so much. He does the funniest things sometimes and he always follows me around


----------



## sally.m

sabrunka said:


> Lol her mom is actually a british shorthair munchkin! Short legs and straight ears but my kitty looks exactly like daddy, long legs and folded ears
> View attachment 2226865
> View attachment 2226866



So cute! I have a british shorthair, I cant believe my boy was that small once!


----------



## Candice0985

dangerouscurves said:


> This is Angelo, he's a birthday present from my boyfriend. I loooove him so much. He does the funniest things sometimes and he always follows me around



LOL what a cutie! he sits in the funniest positions!


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> This is Angelo, he's a birthday present from my boyfriend. I loooove him so much. He does the funniest things sometimes and he always follows me around



Adorable!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Candice0985 said:


> LOL what a cutie! he sits in the funniest positions!



Lol! I swear he was a monkey in his previous life!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sweetpea83 said:


> Adorable!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

dangerouscurves said:


> This is Angelo, he's a birthday present from my boyfriend. I loooove him so much. He does the funniest things sometimes and he always follows me around



Ahhh so cute! He's going to be a big boy he has those big hunter feets!


----------



## donnaoh

Divealicious said:


> I had to let my baby go tonight. I could not watch him suffer anymore. I will see my Sascha again at the Rainbow Bridge...


Sorry for the loss of your precious Sascha baby. Many many hugs to you


----------



## Vix74

dangerouscurves said:


> This is Angelo, he's a birthday present from my boyfriend. I loooove him so much. He does the funniest things sometimes and he always follows me around



Aww he's adorable!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's a little knick knack for my knick knack shelf


----------



## lifestylekitty

dangerouscurves said:


> This is Angelo, he's a birthday present from my boyfriend. I loooove him so much. He does the funniest things sometimes and he always follows me around



adorable!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Here's a little knick knack for my knick knack shelf
> 
> View attachment 2259783



hey Spots! I didn't know you were a knick knack, I thoughts you were a cat!


----------



## nerimanna

stupid silly sleeping face... by the way the dark spots on his mouth and nose area are not dirt or boogies. that's just dark pigmentation - if anyone finds that strange, it's normal with cats of tortoiseshell cat descent. he's not dirty or sick


----------



## Sariwoo

This is my baby Smudgy, sadly he passed away of FIV at the age of 6.


----------



## sthrncin

Sariwoo said:


> This is my baby Smudgy, sadly he passed away of FIV at the age of 6.



I'm so sorry , that is so young


----------



## Lady Stardust

Flub blubs


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Flub blubs
> 
> View attachment 2261007



lol I love when they sleep like this with their front paws are tucked in  Spots is so cute, her personality comes through her photos!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Thanks! She's definitely a silly girl lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

My munchkins playing. Charlotte was getting her cage cleaned so Spotsy was keeping her company


----------



## Candice0985

Tuck and Lady outside in my garden, Lady wears a Harness because she's so nimbly that the harness has her tags on it....just in case!

and Lady later on in the evening sleeping in my hamper...silly girl.


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> Tuck and Lady outside in my garden, Lady wears a Harness because she's so nimbly that the harness has her tags on it....just in case!
> 
> and Lady later on in the evening sleeping in my hamper...silly girl.
> View attachment 2266402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2266403



Looks like Tuck and Lady are always on time to eat.  They're beautiful...I love grey cats.


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> Looks like Tuck and Lady are always on time to eat.  They're beautiful...I love grey cats.



 they never miss a meal LOL. Lady is a HOG she loves her breakfast and dry food and is always mooching when I'm eating. her favorite is anything meats. 

Lady is actually much smaller then tuck....but I don't think I shot her "good angles"


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> they never miss a meal LOL. Lady is a HOG she loves her breakfast and dry food and is always mooching when I'm eating. her favorite is anything meats.
> 
> *Lady is actually much smaller then tuck....but I don't think I shot her "good angles" *



That is so funny...that's what I would tell my DH when he would remark that one of our cat's was too fat.  He would say she's getting so fat she has skin hanging on her belly. I told him, that's not fat...she had a litter so her belly isn't tight. I had her before I ever knew my DH. We got her when she was about 6 months old, she just appeared at our door already pregnant. I think somebody drove up to our house and just let her out. We had her for 17 years and she was the sweetest cat. One time she saw me crying/sobbing and she came upstairs in my bedroom and sat next to me. I'll never forget that.


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> That is so funny...that's what I would tell my DH when he would remark that one of our cat's was too fat.  He would say she's getting so fat she has skin hanging on her belly. I told him, that's not fat...she had a litter so her belly isn't tight. I had her before I ever knew my DH. We got her when she was about 6 months old, she just appeared at our door already pregnant. I think somebody drove up to our house and just let her out. We had her for 17 years and she was the sweetest cat. One time she saw me crying/sobbing and she came upstairs in my bedroom and sat next to me. I'll never forget that.



well...Lady never had babies so her excuse is too many cheezeburgers! 

poor baby it's so sad that someone would do this but it's like it was meant to be...she found her forever family  pets have the best sense of emotional need. Lady does this to me too (Tuck not as much....) when i'm sad she'll just sit beside me and she'll put her front paws on my hand and she'll stay there forever.... the unconditional love our pets give us is priceless....love them to bits


----------



## Cindi

Tuck and Lady are beautiful! They are not fat. Russian Blue cats are big boned.  I have a couple of chubby girls here. My Happy was laying on her back this morning and my hubby walked by and said good morning Jabba. LOL Like Jabba The Hut

I guess I can kinda see the resemblance. But it is hard to exercise when you only have 3 legs and 1 eye.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Tuck and Lady are beautiful! They are not fat. Russian Blue cats are big boned.  I have a couple of chubby girls here. My Happy was laying on her back this morning and my hubby walked by and said good morning Jabba. LOL Like Jabba The Hut
> 
> I guess I can kinda see the resemblance. But it is hard to exercise when you only have 3 legs and 1 eye.



Hi Happy!

she's beautiful! she's not fat, she just has extra stuffins in case of an emergency  was Happy born without one eye and her leg or was it an accident?


Tuck is a BIG boy, he stands about 3 inches taller then Lady and walks like a man cat. Lady is 3 and up until 6 months ago she looked like an gangly teenager...now she has womanly curves


----------



## Cindi

she wasn't born that way. She was out on the street before I adopted her from a rescue. She had already lost the eye and the leg. She is such a sweet girl. Loves to be brushed and kissed. 





Candice0985 said:


> Hi Happy!
> 
> she's beautiful! she's not fat, she just has extra stuffins in case of an emergency  was Happy born without one eye and her leg or was it an accident?
> 
> 
> Tuck is a BIG boy, he stands about 3 inches taller then Lady and walks like a man cat. Lady is 3 and up until 6 months ago she looked like an gangly teenager...now she has womanly curves


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> she wasn't born that way. She was out on the street before I adopted her from a rescue. She had already lost the eye and the leg. She is such a sweet girl.* Loves to be brushed and kissed*.



awww she sounds like a sweetheart! 

Lady loves kisses too, I've never met another cat that will put her mouth up and she loves kisses right on her lips and nose! she'll go to give Tuck kisses right on the lips and he always pulls back and gives her a head bop instead


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww. How sweet. Happy likes it when I put both arms all the way around her and kiss her head. She really is a happy girl.




Candice0985 said:


> awww she sounds like a sweetheart!
> 
> Lady loves kisses too, I've never met another cat that will put her mouth up and she loves kisses right on her lips and nose! she'll go to give Tuck kisses right on the lips and he always pulls back and gives her a head bop instead


----------



## madamefifi

Sylvia loves juicy mouth kisses, lol. She will lick me on the lips and philtrum and rub her warm, damp nose over my mouth and nose. Sounds kind of gross but it's actually quite sweet--she doesn't have rank kitty breath like the adult cats.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Awwwwww. How sweet. Happy likes it when I put both arms all the way around her and kiss her head. She really is a happy girl.



so cute! she likes to be enveloped in luvins


----------



## madamefifi

Took some arty fotos of a few kittehs--
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sylvia 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Arthur 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Lucinda


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lucinda is very pretty! Love her coat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> Tuck and Lady are beautiful! They are not fat. Russian Blue cats are big boned.  I have a couple of chubby girls here. My Happy was laying on her back this morning and my hubby walked by and said good morning Jabba. LOL Like Jabba The Hut
> 
> I guess I can kinda see the resemblance. But it is hard to exercise when you only have 3 legs and 1 eye.



Cutie!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia loves juicy mouth kisses, lol. She will lick me on the lips and philtrum and rub her warm, damp nose over my mouth and nose. Sounds kind of gross but it's actually quite sweet--she doesn't have rank kitty breath like the adult cats.



awww Sylvia sounds a lot like how Lady gives kisses. I don't find it gross either. my two cats don't have gross breath either...they eat cat grass, I wonder if this freshens their breath? 

I do find my dad's dog gryph's kisses gross...but he's a big Newfie dog and tends to slime and drool...not the neatest or most polite dog


----------



## Lady Stardust

madamefifi said:


> Sylvia loves juicy mouth kisses, lol. She will lick me on the lips and philtrum and rub her warm, damp nose over my mouth and nose. Sounds kind of gross but it's actually quite sweet--she doesn't have rank kitty breath like the adult cats.



Lol my mom always thinks that's gross but I tell her when kitties give you boogers it's a sign of love lol. When Spotsy does that I'm like "oh ok boogers for mom, thanks" lol


----------



## Scarytales

Here are my babies!! (Though they are such daddy's boys!)

Vladimir Ignatius Romanovich Bartholomew Coloma I  aka "Muffin":







And Señor Spooks:


----------



## Candice0985

Scarytales said:


> Here are my babies!! (Though they are such daddy's boys!)
> 
> Vladimir Ignatius Romanovich Bartholomew Coloma I  aka "Muffin":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Señor Spooks:



so cute and love their names LOL!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm leaving on vacation today and little munchkin doesn't want me to go lol she's sitting on my suitcase like "You can only leave if you take Spotsy, mom!"


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm leaving on vacation today and little munchkin doesn't want me to go lol she's sitting on my suitcase like "You can only leave if you take Spotsy, mom!"
> 
> View attachment 2269813



Awww those eyes...


----------



## LaGeekChic

My little stinker greeting me when I got home from the O.B. yesterday. I love his face! He is so photogenic. My other kitty isn't, she is always moving and will not sit still for a picture.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm leaving on vacation today and little munchkin doesn't want me to go lol she's sitting on my suitcase like "You can only leave if you take Spotsy, mom!"
> 
> View attachment 2269813



awww, this is the worst part about leaving for vacation....the eyes when they see the suitcase! Spotsy says takes me wif you momma...I promise i'll be a good gurl


----------



## Candice0985

LaGeekChic said:


> View attachment 2269965
> 
> 
> My little stinker greeting me when I got home from the O.B. yesterday. I love his face! He is so photogenic. My other kitty isn't, she is always moving and will not sit still for a picture.



what a cutie! I'm the same my younger cat loves the camera...I swear she poses! my older cat Tuck is always blurred and making the weirdest faces LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread..everyone's babies are so cute..


----------



## Dancechika24

Some recent pics of Lola. I just moved into a new apartment and Lola is adjusting...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that last pic of Lola..so precious!


----------



## Scarytales

Dancechika24 said:


> Some recent pics of Lola. I just moved into a new apartment and Lola is adjusting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270257
> 
> View attachment 2270261
> 
> View attachment 2270263
> 
> View attachment 2270265
> 
> View attachment 2270266



:O She is so FLUFFY!!!!


----------



## Divealicious

We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:


We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.


----------



## sarahraegraham

Dancechika24 said:


> Some recent pics of Lola. I just moved into a new apartment and Lola is adjusting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270257
> 
> View attachment 2270261
> 
> View attachment 2270263
> 
> View attachment 2270265
> 
> View attachment 2270266



OMG! "It's so fluffy!!!" lol I love fluffy babies


----------



## nerimanna

a box never fails to trap a cat... the girl (smaller one named tabitha) beat him to the box at first, but later on, he (the bigger one named parallax), manages to squeeze himself to fit that tiny box. so cute...


----------



## sabrunka

nerimanna said:


> a box never fails to trap a cat... the girl (smaller one named tabitha) beat him to the box at first, but later on, he (the bigger one named parallax), manages to squeeze himself to fit that tiny box. so cute...



Ahahahaha omg the last picture, why are cats so weird!! So cute lol


----------



## sabrunka

Dancechika24 said:


> Some recent pics of Lola. I just moved into a new apartment and Lola is



Haha ikea sheets  I have the green/blue/purple, lol. Cutie kitty


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:
> View attachment 2270493
> 
> We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.



he's gorgeous!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:
> View attachment 2270493
> 
> We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.



So glad you got a new muffin! I hope he helps to cheer you up and his brother too


----------



## Bling It

Divealicious said:


> We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:
> View attachment 2270493
> 
> We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.



Aaw, he is so adorable! I love his colouring. C names....Calvin, Cutie-Pie, Crumpet, Charlie, Cherub, Cyril, Cecil. Just a few off the top of my head. I'm sure you'll give him a name that suits him perfectly. Can't wait to see updates on him.


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> he's gorgeous!





Lady Stardust said:


> So glad you got a new muffin! I hope he helps to cheer you up and his brother too





Bling It said:


> Aaw, he is so adorable! I love his colouring. C names....Calvin, Cutie-Pie, Crumpet, Charlie, Cherub, Cyril, Cecil. Just a few off the top of my head. I'm sure you'll give him a name that suits him perfectly. Can't wait to see updates on him.



We decided on Chester. Chester & Toby  I'm happy I have something to look forward to and it was nice to visit the cattery. We got to say hi to Toby & Sascha's mum and dad. More updates on Chester in 5-6 weeks


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> We decided on Chester. Chester & Toby  I'm happy I have something to look forward to and it was nice to visit the cattery. We got to say hi to Toby & Sascha's mum and dad. More updates on Chester in 5-6 weeks



Chester is a really cute name. I hope Chester can keep Toby company 

How is Toby doing?


----------



## donnaoh

Divealicious said:


> We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:
> View attachment 2270493
> 
> We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.


Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> Chester is a really cute name. I hope Chester can keep Toby company
> 
> How is Toby doing?



He's doing okay, he seems in love with me, following me everywhere. It's flattering, but it's not really just a good thing cos I can 't be around always. I'll be happy when he can play around with his new friend  He's also become much more vocal sinds Sascha is gone, hope that that too will get better when he has a new friend to talk to  I just hope they will get along okay!



donnaoh said:


> Gorgeous kitty!



Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> He's doing okay, he seems in love with me, following me everywhere. It's flattering, but it's not really just a good thing cos I can 't be around always. I'll be happy when he can play around with his new friend  He's also become much more vocal sinds Sascha is gone, hope that that too will get better when he has a new friend to talk to  I just hope they will get along okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



i'm sure they'll get along great  it sounds like Toby might still be grieving a bit but if he's cuddling up to you then he's doing okay! 

he just needs a chatty buddy  is Chester from the same parents?


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> i'm sure they'll get along great  it sounds like Toby might still be grieving a bit but if he's cuddling up to you then he's doing okay!
> 
> he just needs a chatty buddy  is Chester from the same parents?



No different parents. I would have liked if they could be half-brothers, but it's not important really. Chester's mom is a Neva Masquerade, like Sascha. I felt sad when I saw her... seeing a beautiful adult white cat similar to Sascha... I cried :cry: Both Toby and I are still grieving I guess, but were are pulling eachother through and enjoying eachothers cuddles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:
> View attachment 2270493
> 
> We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.



Omg..he's so stinking cute!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> No different parents. I would have liked if they could be half-brothers, but it's not important really. Chester's mom is a Neva Masquerade, like Sascha. I felt sad when I saw her... seeing a beautiful adult white cat similar to Sascha... I cried :cry: Both Toby and I are still grieving I guess, but were are pulling eachother through and enjoying eachothers cuddles



it will take time for sure, it's nice that you have each other  and soon Chester too!


----------



## dooneybaby

My Chloe the computer hog!


----------



## nascar fan

inch37 said:


> View attachment 2252805
> View attachment 2252806
> View attachment 2252807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some favorite pictures


 
I think I have your kitty's twin brother.  They both even have two-toned whiskers.
(the pic of him in the cage is when I bought him.  I couldn't resist those eyes)


----------



## Sweetpea83

dooneybaby said:


> My Chloe the computer hog!



My cats seem to love my laptop, too.


----------



## LaGeekChic

Finally got my little lady to pose for me. So precious, she's been sleeping on my suitcase. I'm leaving for 3 weeks on vacation, will miss them so much (


----------



## jenny70

LaGeekChic said:


> View attachment 2271947
> 
> 
> Finally got my little lady to pose for me. So precious, she's been sleeping on my suitcase. I'm leaving for 3 weeks on vacation, will miss them so much (



She's beautiful!


----------



## jenny70

Divealicious said:


> We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:
> View attachment 2270493
> 
> We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.



Omg!  He's precious!


----------



## jenny70

nerimanna said:


> a box never fails to trap a cat... the girl (smaller one named tabitha) beat him to the box at first, but later on, he (the bigger one named parallax), manages to squeeze himself to fit that tiny box. so cute...



Loved these pics, so cute!


----------



## jenny70

Dancechika24 said:


> Some recent pics of Lola. I just moved into a new apartment and Lola is adjusting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270257
> 
> View attachment 2270261
> 
> View attachment 2270263
> 
> View attachment 2270265
> 
> View attachment 2270266



She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Divealicious

Toby LOVES helping me unpack what I've bought online!


----------



## ladysarah

Aah! Adorable. Good to see him again. Hope all is well with you and looking forward to see the new kitten... And here is lady Beatrice being her usual adorable self....


----------



## Divealicious

ladysarah said:


> Aah! Adorable. Good to see him again. Hope all is well with you and looking forward to see the new kitten... And here is lady Beatrice being her usual adorable self....



Ha! Priceless look on her face


----------



## Nico_79

nerimanna said:


> a box never fails to trap a cat... the girl (smaller one named tabitha) beat him to the box at first, but later on, he (the bigger one named parallax), manages to squeeze himself to fit that tiny box. so cute...


ROFL this is so true and I love the progression pics!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ladysarah said:


> Aah! Adorable. Good to see him again. Hope all is well with you and looking forward to see the new kitten... And here is lady Beatrice being her usual adorable self....



Too cute..


----------



## leasul2003

Divealicious said:


> Toby LOVES helping me unpack what I've bought online!


 
Too cute. And that look on his face is so innocent.


----------



## ladysarah

More pictures of lady Beatrice. This is her carrier, but she likes to get in it for an occasional afternoon nap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How cute..


----------



## lifestylekitty

ladysarah said:


> More pictures of lady Beatrice. This is her carrier, but she likes to get in it for an occasional afternoon nap.



What a cozy home


----------



## lifestylekitty

Divealicious said:


> We went to visit the cattery tonight to see the new kittens and find a companion for Toby. Introducing our new baby boy:
> View attachment 2270493
> 
> We haven't named him yet, should be a name starting with C. He will be ready to move in with us in about 6 weeks.



Adorable!


----------



## donnaoh

ladysarah said:


> More pictures of lady Beatrice. This is her carrier, but she likes to get in it for an occasional afternoon nap.


 What a charmed life!


----------



## pixiejenna

ladysarah said:


> More pictures of lady Beatrice. This is her carrier, but she likes to get in it for an occasional afternoon nap.



Omg I love this carrier! Where did you get it?


----------



## Michele26

ladysarah said:


> Aah! Adorable. Good to see him again. Hope all is well with you and looking forward to see the new kitten... And here is lady Beatrice being her usual adorable self....



Love how lady Beatrice sticks her little pink tongue out. 

It's been a very busy summer for me, but I love visiting this thread to see everyone's babies. My DH and I are still grieving over the loss of Siggy (the cat in my signature). It's getting better, but we still miss him terribly.


----------



## ladysarah

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I love this carrier! Where did you get it?





donnaoh said:


> What a charmed life!





lifestylekitty said:


> What a cozy home



Thank you guys! I know lady Beatrice is a little overexposed in the forum...  but I can't help posting photos. I got her basket here: http://www.prestigewicker.co.uk/epages/BT3465.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT3465/Products/482 but I am sure you can find them in the states as well anywhere they sell English willow baskets. dont buy the made in china ones as sometimes they use metal bits not safe for the animal. I like it  being biodegradable, , and is very airy and comfortable for her. In fact we lined it with some of our old jumbers and she is in heaven.... She uses to scratch and do her nails, but I as its natural material, think it absorbs smells so she finds it particularly soothing & comfortable. We go to stay in the country with parents nearly every weekend and take her with us so she is used to travelling since kitten hood. If you do decide to get one, Bear in mind that a large fightened cat who did not want to be confined could  break the door so it's better suited for kittens and calm cats that would see it as a sanctuary. She retires in there for a restorative nap at the end of a busy day...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Harper Quinn

ladysarah said:


> More pictures of lady Beatrice. This is her carrier, but she likes to get in it for an occasional afternoon nap.





What a beautiful cat! And her carrier is lovely! I may get a wicker box for mine, she loves scratching wicker boxes and shredded my beautiful ones in the bathroom! ush:


----------



## Harper Quinn

Juno!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Getting some loves from Princess Spots lol she's so strange, she loves to "pet" me to show me love like she was the person and I was the kitty


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Getting some loves from Princess Spots lol she's so strange, she loves to "pet" me to show me love like she was the person and I was the kitty



hey Spots! I bet she's so happy you're home from your vaca 
Lady "pets" me too, mostly in the morning when she wakes me up for breakfast!


----------



## madamefifi

Lady Beatrice is absolutely stunning and I LOVE the wicker carrier! I am sure Sylvia would rip one to bits, though--the last time I took her to the vet, in a plastic carrier, she was furious about it and hurling her little body against the cage door like an enraged miniature lioness, screaming "$&@%#£¥*!!! Let me OUT!!!" for the entire 25 minute drive.


----------



## donnaoh

Harper Quinn said:


> Juno!



So purrrdy! Everyone's babies here are special and purdy!


----------



## leasul2003

Lady Stardust said:


> Getting some loves from Princess Spots lol she's so strange, she loves to "pet" me to show me love like she was the person and I was the kitty


 
My Shelby is always petting the DH. It just makes me giggle because it's so cute.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> Lady Beatrice is absolutely stunning and I LOVE the wicker carrier! I am sure Sylvia would rip one to bits, though--the last time I took her to the vet, in a plastic carrier, she was furious about it and hurling her little body against the cage door like an enraged miniature lioness, screaming "$&@%#£¥*!!! Let me OUT!!!" for the entire 25 minute drive.



More pictures of Sylvia please! Love hearing about Henry's adventures too. I know what you mean about &@%#£¥*!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Lady Stardust said:


> Getting some loves from Princess Spots lol she's so strange, she loves to "pet" me to show me love like she was the person and I was the kitty



Sylvia pats my face with her little paws all the time, I love it. Sometimes she will lie on the back of the sofa behind me and give me head hugs, lol.


----------



## Harper Quinn

donnaoh said:


> So purrrdy! Everyone's babies here are special and purdy!



Thanks! Yes all the cats here are totally adorbs!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> hey Spots! I bet she's so happy you're home from your vaca
> Lady "pets" me too, mostly in the morning when she wakes me up for breakfast!



She's been a big love bug since I got home lol and Charlotte too, my mom bought her a new log tunnel but when I got home she started jumping and spazzing out lol bribe her all you want mom she's mine! &#128541;


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> She's been a big love bug since I got home lol and Charlotte too, my mom bought her a new log tunnel but when I got home she started jumping and spazzing out lol bribe her all you want mom she's mine! &#128541;



aww she's so happy to have her mom home!

LOL my mom does this too! in fact i'm leaving for 6 days for nyc and my mom is coming to stay at my place to take care of the kitties so they don't get lonely  I fully expect them to be babied and spoiled rotten while i'm gone!


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> She's been a big love bug since I got home lol and Charlotte too, my mom bought her a new log tunnel but when I got home she started jumping and spazzing out lol bribe her all you want mom she's mine! <img src='chrome-extension://cahedbegdkagmcjfolhdlechbkeaieki/images/1f61d.png' class='emoji' title='FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES' alt='FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES' style='height:1em !important; width:1em !important; float:none !important' >



aweeeee cute


----------



## Luba87

My sweet boy Lemmy! He's 7 yrs old.... but still my little baby &#9825;


----------



## Michele26

Lenny looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lemmy is so cute..


----------



## ninakt

Our Elmo is going to wake up


----------



## Luba87

Michele26 said:


> Lenny looks like a sweetheart.



He is! The sweetest! I also have a black one,  he's mischievous and troublemaker


----------



## Luba87

Harper Quinn said:


> Juno!


Beautiful kitty!


----------



## Luba87

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2298133
> 
> Our Elmo is going to wake up



Aw!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girlies playing last night. Spots is so protective of Charlotte, I call her the warden lol


----------



## mkpurselover

I have not posted any pics yet, but this is my newest adopted baby, Merlin.  He's a gray tuxedo


----------



## keine9

mkpurselover said:


> I have not posted any pics yet, but this is my newest adopted baby, Merlin.  He's a gray tuxedo


Precious!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Luba87 said:


> My sweet boy Lemmy! He's 7 yrs old.... but still my little baby &#9825;


Adorable! 



ninakt said:


> View attachment 2298133
> 
> Our Elmo is going to wake up



Haha! So cute! 



Luba87 said:


> Beautiful kitty!



Thank you, she is aware she is a total princess! 



Lady Stardust said:


> My girlies playing last night. Spots is so protective of Charlotte, I call her the warden lol
> 
> View attachment 2299034



So cute!



mkpurselover said:


> I have not posted any pics yet, but this is my newest adopted baby, Merlin.  He's a gray tuxedo



What a lovely kitty!


----------



## donnaoh

mkpurselover said:


> I have not posted any pics yet, but this is my newest adopted baby, Merlin.  He's a gray tuxedo


Ahhhhh....soooo adorable! I just want to pick him up and hug him!


----------



## mkpurselover

keine9 said:


> Precious!



Thanks!


----------



## mkpurselover

donnaoh said:


> Ahhhhh....soooo adorable! I just want to pick him up and hug him!



Thanks, his fur is very soft & I want to hug him too, but he's too busy running around!


----------



## ladysarah

Luba87 said:


> My sweet boy Lemmy! He's 7 yrs old.... but still my little baby &#9825;



Adorable  seven is young for a  domestic cat nowadays.... More photos please.



mkpurselover said:


> I have not posted any pics yet, but this is my newest adopted baby, Merlin.  He's a gray tuxedo



I LOVE grey tuxedo! So calming to look practically a yoga class....more photos please!


----------



## mkpurselover

Per request, a few more pics of Merlin.  These were all taken at the same time.  He's 11 weeks old this week!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^What a munchkin!


----------



## mkpurselover

These are my other Kitties.  Mac is a large black tuxedo, a beautiful big baby.  He's 6 y.o.  Elsa is a little white girl who runs the household, cats and dogs alike!


----------



## mkpurselover

No pics?  Mac


----------



## mkpurselover

I don't know what's wrong.  The pics come up when I preview.  I'll try later


----------



## madamefifi

If Mac is a fluffy, handsome black-and-white kitty and Elsa is a regal white kitty then your pictures are visible!


----------



## Divealicious

mkpurselover said:


> These are my other Kitties.  Mac is a large black tuxedo, a beautiful big baby.  He's 6 y.o.  Elsa is a little white girl who runs the household, cats and dogs alike!



aww so many cute kitties! Elsa looks like she is in charge too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Merlin is adorable..


----------



## mkpurselover

Thanks everyone for the great comments!  My feline furbabies thank you too!


----------



## donnaoh

mkpurselover said:


> Per request, a few more pics of Merlin.  These were all taken at the same time.  He's 11 weeks old this week!


LOVE Merlin!! What a cute face!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Cats are the best! Loving Merlin's cutie face.
Juno wanted to pose!


----------



## Divealicious

We are bringing our new baby home today! Baby Chester 

Edit: I can't post the picture with the app. Will switch to computer soon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> We are bringing our new baby home today! Baby Chester



Sweet!


----------



## Michele26

Harper Quinn said:


> Cats are the best! Loving Merlin's cutie face.
> Juno wanted to pose!



Juno really is posing.  She's beautiful. 



Divealicious said:


> We are bringing our new baby home today! Baby Chester
> 
> *Love the name, Chester and can't wait to see the pictures.
> *
> Edit: I can't post the picture with the app. Will switch to computer soon


----------



## Divealicious

So happy to welcome our new baby today! Here's a few pics of Chester. So far Toby it not being very nice, a lot of hissing going... Hope they will be friends soon.


----------



## leasul2003

So many cute kitties. Can I see a picture of Toby's face? From the back he has the same exact coloring and fur length as my Shelby.


----------



## Divealicious

leasul2003 said:


> So many cute kitties. Can I see a picture of Toby's face? From the back he has the same exact coloring and fur length as my Shelby.



Here's a pic of him I took a few days ago. He's still young, only 7 months so he will strill grow a lot!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Divealicious said:


> So happy to welcome our new baby today! Here's a few pics of Chester. So far Toby it not being very nice, a lot of hissing going... Hope they will be friends soon.



Aww! Gorgeous cats!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Giving mommy sass


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Giving mommy sass
> 
> View attachment 2303714


----------



## Michele26

Here's how to introduce them.

http://www.perfectpaws.com/intro.html



Divealicious said:


> So happy to welcome our new baby today! Here's a few pics of Chester. So far Toby it not being very nice, a lot of hissing going... Hope they will be friends soon.


----------



## leasul2003

Divealicious said:


> Here's a pic of him I took a few days ago. He's still young, only 7 months so he will strill grow a lot!


 
He is a beauty! Looks like he could be related to my Shelby...


----------



## leasul2003

oops sorry for the enormous picture.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Giving mommy sass
> 
> View attachment 2303714



so much sassitudes!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> So happy to welcome our new baby today! Here's a few pics of Chester. So far Toby it not being very nice, a lot of hissing going... Hope they will be friends soon.



Hi Chester! he is so cute! i'm sure they'll be friends very quickly


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> Giving mommy sass
> 
> View attachment 2303714







leasul2003 said:


> He is a beauty! Looks like he could be related to my Shelby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2303882



Thank you, so is your baby  I love the coloring on Shelby's face!


----------



## Divealicious

Harper Quinn said:


> Cats are the best! Loving Merlin's cutie face.
> Juno wanted to pose!



She is beautiful... Siberian?


----------



## Harper Quinn

Michele26 said:


> Juno really is posing.  She's beautiful.





Divealicious said:


> She is beautiful... Siberian?



Thank you. She's a blue point ragdoll. Ragdolls make great pets, very friendly.


----------



## Divealicious

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you. She's a blue point ragdoll. Ragdolls make great pets, very friendly.



The lady where I got by Siberian also has ragdolls. They're beautiful and have so much personality! She had a mink one that just had 4 or 5 kittens. Gorgeous color!
I almost fell for a ragdoll kitten, he was so cheeky! Sadly I'm mildly allergic to cats and while I can tolerate Siberians I can't take the risk with a ragdoll, or I'd love to adopt one


----------



## Harper Quinn

Divealicious said:


> The lady where I got by Siberian also has ragdolls. They're beautiful and have so much personality! She had a mink one that just had 4 or 5 kittens. Gorgeous color!
> I almost fell for a ragdoll kitten, he was so cheeky! Sadly I'm mildly allergic to cats and while I can tolerate Siberians I can't take the risk with a ragdoll, or I'd love to adopt one



It's a shame about your allergy but it is good you can tolerate siberians because don't they also have long coats? Are they friendly? They are certaiy very pretty!


----------



## Divealicious

Harper Quinn said:


> It's a shame about your allergy but it is good you can tolerate siberians because don't they also have long coats? Are they friendly? They are certaiy very pretty!



They do! But most people like me are not allergic to the hair but to the protein that sticks on the hair after cats groomed themselves. The Siberian breed naturally has less of that protein, so if you are an allergic cat lover, it's worth testing how you react to Siberians.

They are pretty big cats, we expect our boys to grow up to 8 or 9 kilo's. But they're gentle giants, very affectionate  I think they're typically more active and agile than a ragdoll, but otherwise pretty similar in their personalities.


----------



## Divealicious

A pic of our boys today! Slowly becoming friends... Was a second too late to catch Toby giving Chester a lick 






Can you believe Toby is only older by 5 months only


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So cute..


----------



## Harper Quinn

Divealicious said:


> So happy to welcome our new baby today! Here's a few pics of Chester. So far Toby it not being very nice, a lot of hissing going... Hope they will be friends soon.





Divealicious said:


> A pic of our boys today! Slowly becoming friends... Was a second too late to catch Toby giving Chester a lick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe Toby is only older by 5 months only


Beautiful cats! Glad they are getting along!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


>



I love this pic he's like "He's little, I have to watch him" lol


----------



## mkpurselover

Divealicious said:


> A pic of our boys today! Slowly becoming friends... Was a second too late to catch Toby giving Chester a lick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe Toby is only older by 5 months only


OMG, adorable!


----------



## mkpurselover

Harper Quinn said:


> Cats are the best! Loving Merlin's cutie face.
> Juno wanted to pose!


Beautiful baby!


----------



## donnaoh

Divealicious said:


> A pic of our boys today! Slowly becoming friends... Was a second too late to catch Toby giving Chester a lick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe Toby is only older by 5 months only


OOOhhhh...eeeeee...so cute! I am sure they will be great friends!! Please keep up with posting pics...would love to see their friendship develop!


----------



## Divealicious

Making progress! Sharing the same spot to take a nap 






The vet said that as their bond strengthens, Toby will likely be teaching Chester the house rules. That would be great, the little one is an adventurer and quite a hand full!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Making progress! Sharing the same spot to take a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vet said that as their bond strengthens, Toby will likely be teaching Chester the house rules. That would be great, the little one is an adventurer and quite a hand full!



Did you take this picture with your phone? You always manage to get them at the right time. Toby accepted Chester right away he must have a very sweet nature. I love how they're so close sleeping together.


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> Did you take this picture with your phone? You always manage to get them at the right time. Toby accepted Chester right away he must have a very sweet nature. I love how they're so close sleeping together.



Toby is a sweetheart  But I think it also helps that Chester is an assertive little one, he kept trying to come close to Toby. He is so much more confident from day one compared to Toby and Sascha when they first arrived in our home!

We actually had Toby 'fixed' today. The vet recommended we separate them for a while so that Toby can recover in his own time, but they complained when we separated them! Both of them! Amazing how fast they are bonding. Love it


----------



## keine9

Divealicious said:


> Making progress! Sharing the same spot to take a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vet said that as their bond strengthens, Toby will likely be teaching Chester the house rules. That would be great, the little one is an adventurer and quite a hand full!


This is too adorable for words. He looks like a greeting card model!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy being silly.  I don't know why she's got such an expressive face lol but she doesn't talk a lot (she meows literally maybe once a month) so I think she makes up for that with faces lol


----------



## Bonna

Well, posted his pic in another thread, but here you go, my cat Felix!


----------



## bnjj

Felix looks like my Sydney.


----------



## Bonna

Oh, how cute! Sydney's adorable.


----------



## Kalos

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy being silly.  I don't know why she's got such an expressive face lol but she doesn't talk a lot (she meows literally maybe once a month) so I think she makes up for that with faces lol



Our Woody was like this too when she (yes, 'she' not a typo!) first started living with us. Now she's meows alot. Although she only tends to say 'My bowl is empty!' And 'I want to go out'


----------



## Michele26

Bonna said:


> Well, posted his pic in another thread, but here you go, my cat Felix!



His eyes look like the color in your couch. He looks regal. 



Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy being silly.  I don't know why she's got such an expressive face lol but she doesn't talk a lot (she meows literally maybe once a month) so I think she makes up for that with faces lol
> 
> Spotsy feels very secure and she knows how much she's loved.
> 
> View attachment 2306059
> 
> 
> View attachment 2306061





bnjj said:


> Felix looks like my Sydney.



And Felix and Sydney look like my Cory...another tuxedo cat. 



Kalos said:


> Our Woody was like this too when she (yes, 'she' not a typo!) first started living with us. Now she's meows alot. Although she only tends to say 'My bowl is empty!' And 'I want to go out'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307071
> 
> View attachment 2307072



Look at the expression on his face in that first photo.  Adorable!


----------



## Lady Stardust

One of Spotsy's favorite things to do is sit by my handbags lol she's like "no this is mine"


----------



## leasul2003

My sweet Bella taking a nap with her mommy.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> One of Spotsy's favorite things to do is sit by my handbags lol she's like "no this is mine"
> 
> View attachment 2307406



lol spots is too funny, I love her personality!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2308666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Bella taking a nap with her mommy.



 what a sweetheart! she looks like she's been an indoor cat her whole life! I cannot believe she was a homeless kitty just over a month ago.... she's found her family at last


----------



## leasul2003

I couldn't have picked a sweeter kitty if I had been looking. She definitely loves the indoor living.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone had to bust into my room to come snuggle w mama tonight


----------



## Divealicious

Our boys playing with an empty egg box. Toby is really happy with his new friend  but he steals his kitten food...


----------



## Bonna

Awww, adorable!


----------



## Divealicious

Oh and this is happening next to me right now


----------



## Bonna

Awwww! *Want one*


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> Our boys playing with an empty egg box. Toby is really happy with his new friend  but he steals his kitten food...



Aww! Food is food to animals I think it's so funny they have no concept of separate things lol one of Charlotte's favorite things to do is eat sister's cat food! As soon as we let her run around in the kitchen she goes right to the food bowl lol she's also the only one who realizes you have to shake it to get more food out, Spotsy can't figure that out lol


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Oh and this is happening next to me right now



they are so cute! I'm so happy to hear that Toby loves his little brother


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Aww! Food is food to animals I think it's so funny they have no concept of separate things lol one of Charlotte's favorite things to do is eat sister's cat food! As soon as we let her run around in the kitchen she goes right to the food bowl lol she's also the only one who realizes you have to shake it to get more food out, Spotsy can't figure that out lol



 I love that Spotsy relies on her Guinea Pig sister to shake her food out for her!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> I love that Spotsy relies on her Guinea Pig sister to shake her food out for her!!!



Lol my girls are definitely a weird team!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol my girls are definitely a weird team!



that's why I love pets, they all have different personalities and quirks


----------



## donnaoh

Divealicious said:


> Our boys playing with an empty egg box. Toby is really happy with his new friend  but he steals his kitten food...


Oh boy your kitten is so teeny he fits into that little space! Way too cute!


----------



## keine9

*Lady Stardust* and *Divealicious*, your kitties are so precious! Every time I look in this thread, my day is brightened immensely. Thank you!


----------



## donnaoh

Divealicious said:


> Oh and this is happening next to me right now


----------



## Lady Stardust

keine9 said:


> *Lady Stardust* and *Divealicious*, your kitties are so precious! Every time I look in this thread, my day is brightened immensely. Thank you!



That's so sweet!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady looking all puffy and fluffy 


erm...sorry for the fuzzy picture!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ I love that "why are you taking pics mom?" face lol


----------



## leasul2003

So many cute kitties everywhere I look. Love Lady's half mustache. Gives her character.


----------



## ColdSteel

We've had visitors! We think the big black one is the mama. There are three kittens. Two tabbies (Stripey and Dilute) and a black one (we call it Spooklette). 

Annie the calico doesn't care about them at all. Spooky gets super jealous and threw one of her toys at me when I was watching them!




Second day I saw them...


----------



## Lady Stardust

ColdSteel said:


> Annie the calico doesn't care about them at all. Spooky gets super jealous and threw one of her toys at me when I was watching them!



She doesn't want to share mama!  Spotsy is super jealous too, she hates other cats


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ I love that "why are you taking pics mom?" face lol


exactly! she was finished modeling and just wanted to chill out!


ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2311251
> 
> 
> We've had visitors! We think the big black one is the mama. There are three kittens. Two tabbies (Stripey and Dilute) and a black one (we call it Spooklette).
> 
> Annie the calico doesn't care about them at all. Spooky gets super jealous and threw one of her toys at me when I was watching them!
> 
> View attachment 2311252
> 
> 
> Second day I saw them...


aw cute! they look very healthy and not too skinny! I wonder if they have a home and family?


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> So many cute kitties everywhere I look. Love Lady's half mustache. Gives her character.



I think so too  she may not be a symmetrical beauty but I sure think she's a pretty little girl!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Candice0985 said:


> exactly! she was finished modeling and just wanted to chill out!
> 
> aw cute! they look very healthy and not too skinny! I wonder if they have a home and family?



I've been feeding em! They hang out in our yard all the time!


----------



## Divealicious

Thanks everyone  So happy they get along so well now!



Lady Stardust said:


> Aww! Food is food to animals I think it's so funny they have no concept of separate things lol one of Charlotte's favorite things to do is eat sister's cat food! As soon as we let her run around in the kitchen she goes right to the food bowl lol she's also the only one who realizes you have to shake it to get more food out, Spotsy can't figure that out lol



LOL! The only problem is that Toby is always hungry and kitten food is obviously really high in energy. I want to protect him from getting fat  We put a big box in the room with a hole where only Chester can fit through and but the kitten food inside. Sorry Toby 



keine9 said:


> *Lady Stardust* and *Divealicious*, your kitties are so precious! Every time I look in this thread, my day is brightened immensely. Thank you!



Aww  Happy to share, I always love looking at all the cute kitties in this thread too.



Candice0985 said:


> Lady looking all puffy and fluffy
> View attachment 2311110
> 
> erm...sorry for the fuzzy picture!



Such a cute face


----------



## ColdSteel

Yesterday Stripey (the adventurous twin) got stuck on our overhang. Ran around for a while, hopped on the roof, couldn't figure out how to get down! Finally learned to back down tail first and immediately tackled Dilute! 

I love these guys so much. They showed up about a month after Sasha passed away and walked by the windows one by one until I realized that there were not one but TWO tabbies, a black kitten, and a mama!


----------



## Divealicious

My cats take 'playing house' to a whole new level. Here's Toby playing mommy, and Chester well... trying to get some milk out of him. Toby doesn't seem to mind, I think Chester is using him as a giant pacifier 
Cute in a weird way :weird:


----------



## Candice0985

ColdSteel said:


> I've been feeding em! They hang out in our yard all the time!



that is so nice of you, thanks for taking care of the family 

do you think they will eventually become part of your family if they hang around long enough?


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> My cats take 'playing house' to a whole new level. Here's Toby playing mommy, and Chester well... trying to get some milk out of him. Toby doesn't seem to mind, I think Chester is using him as a giant pacifier
> Cute in a weird way :weird:



so cute! Chester sees his big brother as his mommy  sorry chester I don't think Toby has any milks for you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> My cats take 'playing house' to a whole new level. Here's Toby playing mommy, and Chester well... trying to get some milk out of him. Toby doesn't seem to mind, I think Chester is using him as a giant pacifier
> Cute in a weird way :weird:



Too cute!


----------



## ColdSteel

Candice0985 said:


> that is so nice of you, thanks for taking care of the family
> 
> do you think they will eventually become part of your family if they hang around long enough?



Would love to get them tame and part of the family but they have definitely made the yard the spot a place to hang. They sit on and under the patio furniture too. 

Toby and Chester are too cute!


----------



## Candice0985

ColdSteel said:


> Would love to get them tame and part of the family but they have definitely made the yard the spot a place to hang. They sit on and under the patio furniture too.
> 
> Toby and Chester are too cute!



at least they have a place they feel safe and can get some food


----------



## Michele26

ColdSteel said:


> Would love to get them tame and part of the family but they have definitely made the yard the spot a place to hang. They sit on and under the patio furniture too.
> 
> Toby and Chester are too cute!



It would be wonderful if you can make them a part of your family. They're going to suffer if they have to face a winter outside. I read the other day most of the country is in for a frigid winter. In any event, you have to trap them so they can be fixed. It's amazing how fast they multiply, if that happens you'll have another litter at your house. Is the mother with them too?


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> My cats take 'playing house' to a whole new level. Here's Toby playing mommy, and Chester well... trying to get some milk out of him. Toby doesn't seem to mind, I think Chester is using him as a giant pacifier
> Cute in a weird way :weird:



I love seeing pictures of their progression. Toby is a very special nurturing cat.


----------



## ColdSteel

Michele26 said:


> It would be wonderful if you can make them a part of your family. They're going to suffer if they have to face a winter outside. I read the other day most of the country is in for a frigid winter. In any event, you have to trap them so they can be fixed. It's amazing how fast they multiply, if that happens you'll have another litter at your house. Is the mother with them too?



We are trying to get them used to us so we can get them spayed/neutered. The mama is not afraid of anything and watches us through the door. We are in the SF Bay Area and we keep our pets indoors. I too would hate to see cold kitties outside!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> My cats take 'playing house' to a whole new level. Here's Toby playing mommy, and Chester well... trying to get some milk out of him. Toby doesn't seem to mind, I think Chester is using him as a giant pacifier
> Cute in a weird way :weird:



I love this! Lol Chester is like "the milk is just hiding I'll get it" 

Spotsy contemplating stealing the bookmark from my journal.  She loves to take pens too, she'll hide them under the carpet or behind a chair in the livingroom


----------



## ColdSteel

Oh Spotsy! Spooky used to rip pens out of people's hands and push the pens down the stairs!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love this! Lol Chester is like "the milk is just hiding I'll get it"
> 
> Spotsy contemplating stealing the bookmark from my journal.  She loves to take pens too, she'll hide them under the carpet or behind a chair in the livingroom
> 
> View attachment 2311905



lol so sneaky spotsy!

Tucker does this, he thinks he's so stealth....i'll leave a bracelet on my bed and i'll come back and he'll give me this "I have no idea where it is..." look.  i'll lift him up and he's lying on it! he does this with paper, hair ties, jewellery, my bluetooth...etc lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Oh yes hair ties too!  Lol she comes in my room all the time to take them, she knows where I keep them.  If I catch her and say no she makes this sad little face lol


----------



## leasul2003

Divealicious said:


> My cats take 'playing house' to a whole new level. Here's Toby playing mommy, and Chester well... trying to get some milk out of him. Toby doesn't seem to mind, I think Chester is using him as a giant pacifier
> Cute in a weird way :weird:


 
It looks like Toby is thinking "What? There's nothing to see here. Move along."


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have the 2 sassiest girls in the world lol Spotsy coming to sleep in mommy's bed and where does she sit? Right in the middle so that I have to put my legs around her -____- lol she's not even looking at me she's like "I will sit where I please, peasant" 




And Charlie chomping on a towel and doing her model head tilt lol


----------



## Michele26

ColdSteel said:


> We are trying to get them used to us so we can get them spayed/neutered. The mama is not afraid of anything and watches us through the door. We are in the SF Bay Area and we keep our pets indoors. I too would hate to see cold kitties outside!



                      [FONT=&quot]My family went through the same thing several years ago.  My mother had to go to the ASPCA to borrow traps; that was the only way she could get them. Tuna fish seemed to lure them the quickest. There were three kittens and the mama. My mother had all of them spade/neutered, tested, and they all received their shots. None of them had fleas or ticks. She brought them home and they became indoor cats. This all happened during the summer so they were spared a brutal New Jersey winter.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ETA: It really bugs me that people let their pets roam when they aren't fixed. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ETA: It really bugs me that people let their pets roam when they aren't fixed.
> [/FONT]



I always feel bad because when we got Spotsy she was a year old stray and was pregnant and when we took her to the vet he told us that it was actually her second litter (apparently they can tell by the boob development on female cats) and that she was basically a "teen pregnancy" cat bc she was so young.  With her second litter at only a year old I can't imagine how young she must've been with her first.  And she loves the boys so I'm sure if we didn't adopt her she would've kept getting pregnant.  We fixed her after she had her babies  and now she's the pampered baby! Lol


----------



## nyluvbags

our cute baby,super loved,,!


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> I always feel bad because when we got Spotsy she was a year old stray and was pregnant and when we took her to the vet he told us that it was actually her second litter (apparently they can tell by the boob development on female cats) and that she was basically a "teen pregnancy" cat bc she was so young.  With her second litter at only a year old I can't imagine how young she must've been with her first.  And she loves the boys so I'm sure if we didn't adopt her she would've kept getting pregnant.  We fixed her after she had her babies  and now she's the pampered baby! Lol



This was the second litter this mother cat had near my mother's house. My mother fed the first litter of kittens she had too, but when they got older they disappeared. So when the mama cat (I named her Sam) had another litter I wanted to make sure we stopped her having any more babies. I told my mother if she agreed to take them in I would pay for all the vet cost. I was so happy my mother agreed to take them I didn't mind paying for it. My mother loves animals too. I love how you say Spotsy "loves the boys!  Spotsy lucked out and she's set for life. It's heartbreaking when you think of all the animals who aren't that lucky.


----------



## Michele26

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2313351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our cute baby,super loved,,!



I love orange tabby cats.  He looks very young how old is he?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> This was the second litter this mother cat had near my mother's house. My mother fed the first litter of kittens she had too, but when they got older they disappeared. So when the mama cat (I named her Sam) had another litter I wanted to make sure we stopped her having any more babies. I told my mother if she agreed to take them in I would pay for all the vet cost. I was so happy my mother agreed to take them I didn't mind paying for it. My mother loves animals too. I love how you say Spotsy "loves the boys!  Spotsy lucked out and she's set for life. It's heartbreaking when you think of all the animals who aren't that lucky.



It's so weird with Spots I can't even imagine her with babies now!  She's such a mommy's girl and loves to be pampered, I don't think she would ever want to take care of a baby again lol my cousin has her boy baby (Spots had 3 girls and 1 boy) and he is HUGE, our whole family is like "Spots made THAT?!" Lol bc she's such a small cat


----------



## Divealicious

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2313351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our cute baby,super loved,,!



Pretty kitty! He's modeling for you


----------



## jp23

my silly Sophie


----------



## Kalos

jp23 said:


> my silly Sophie



Aww she's gorgeous, she looks like she's smiling in that last photo!


----------



## jp23

Kalos said:


> Aww she's gorgeous, she looks like she's smiling in that last photo!


Awww thank you!!! She's always smiling lol 
  |
 V


----------



## nyluvbags

Divealicious said:


> Pretty kitty! He's modeling for you



&#128515;Thank you


----------



## Sweetpea83

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2313753
> 
> View attachment 2313755
> View attachment 2313756
> View attachment 2313754
> 
> 
> my silly Sophie



Pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

jp23 said:


> Awww thank you!!! She's always smiling lol
> |
> V
> 
> 
> View attachment 2313813


she's so pretty! did she just get spayed? I see a shaved belly


----------



## Lady Stardust

jp23 said:


> Awww thank you!!! She's always smiling lol
> 
> View attachment 2313813



I love this pose! Lol 

I can't resist this little face


----------



## ColdSteel

My uncle's Russian blue cat always looks like he's up to no good. He has that smirk!


----------



## pixiejenna

JP23 love your russian blue!


----------



## SunglassLove

My Friday night shot buddy.  He wouldn't stop trying to drink my coffee so I gave him his own milk! (Which he wouldn't drink... cause that's no fun to have your own stuff!)


----------



## ColdSteel

Too true! Forbidden things are better!

Tonight I saw the kittens wrestle and try to run up the slide! Too funny!


----------



## jp23

Candice0985 said:


> she's so pretty! did she just get spayed? I see a shaved belly


 Thank you everyone's on the compliments on my soph! Yeah it's a bit of an older photo it took forever for her hair to grow back lol!


----------



## jp23

Lady Stardust said:


> I love this pose! Lol
> 
> I can't resist this little face
> 
> View attachment 2314451



So cute!! Love the little heart tag I wanted to get Sophie a pink one but they only had a black heart!


----------



## Deidre

My Spooky &#9829; Looking like a baby panther &#9829;


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love this pose! Lol
> 
> I can't resist this little face
> 
> View attachment 2314451



hey spotsy! she looks like she's saying ok mom enough with the peektures!


----------



## Candice0985

SunglassLove said:


> My Friday night shot buddy.  He wouldn't stop trying to drink my coffee so I gave him his own milk! (Which he wouldn't drink... cause that's no fun to have your own stuff!)



haha so true!
my cats wont drink out of their water dish, so I have bowls placed around my house in random spots. they prefer to drink out of these especially one I keep on my nightstand. cats are so weird! lol


----------



## Candice0985

Deidre said:


> My Spooky &#9829; Looking like a baby panther &#9829;



aww he looks like's going to pounce on you!


----------



## Deidre

Candice0985 said:


> aww he looks like's going to pounce on you!



Haha he was. He's cute but evil lol


----------



## Deidre

My baby Nahla, blocking the t.v.


----------



## Deidre

Our third cat Peaches, who likes to sleep with the blankets over her like she's a person


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> hey spotsy! she looks like she's saying ok mom enough with the peektures!



She definitely gets fed up with me lol this is from today she's like "really?"


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> She definitely gets fed up with me lol this is from today she's like "really?"
> 
> View attachment 2315336



LOL she has such an expressive face! Lady is like this so many facial expressions....Tuck always looks like a grumplepuss


----------



## nyluvbags

Hi goodnigt!


----------



## Lady Stardust

nyluvbags said:


> Hi goodnigt!



What a fluff ball!  So cute

Spotsy sitting with mommy.  She loves when I play Xbox bc I sit on the floor at her level lol I call her my player 2 bc she always sits next to me.  And her collar is crooked again.  I named her after princess Grace (her middle name) and she is the most graceless clumsy cat ever!  Lol always falling, collar always askew etc.  That's the Spotsy charm &#128540;


----------



## ladysarah

nyluvbags said:


> Hi goodnigt!



Dear thing!


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> I love this pose! Lol
> 
> I can't resist this little face
> 
> View attachment 2314451



In some of the pictures you can see how small Spotsy is. She's petite...


----------



## Michele26

Deidre said:


> My Spooky &#9829; Looking like a baby panther &#9829;



Love this photo! All your cats are beautiful.


----------



## Michele26

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2313753
> 
> View attachment 2313755
> View attachment 2313756
> View attachment 2313754
> 
> 
> my silly Sophie



Love Sophie's face.


----------



## ColdSteel

Deidre said:


> My Spooky &#9829; Looking like a baby panther &#9829;



High five to the black cat Spooky Panther club!

My calico is a strange little one. I put my grocery bag on the floor for one second and she parked herself right in there.







And here she is trying to "help" with the champagne. She's missing half her teeth!


----------



## Michele26

nyluvbags said:


> Hi goodnigt!



That photo is so sweet. Have any more pictures?


----------



## Michele26

ColdSteel said:


> High five to the black cat Spooky Panther club!
> 
> My calico is a strange little one. I put my grocery bag on the floor for one second and she parked herself right in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is trying to "help" with the champagne. She's missing half her teeth!



Cats love bags as much as they do boxes. She's really got a grip on that bottle.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> In some of the pictures you can see how small Spotsy is. She's petite...



Yes!  She's a little chub but as far as overall size she's a pretty small cat lol little Tinkerbell


----------



## nyluvbags

Michele26 said:


> That photo is so sweet. Have any more pictures? [/QUO thank you here's a few of our baby


----------



## keine9

*nyluvbags*, your kitty is so adorable!


----------



## nyluvbags

oops


----------



## nyluvbags

Keine9,thank you&#128522;


----------



## Michele26

nyluvbags, I love her coloring, she's beautiful.


----------



## nyluvbags

Michele26 said:


> nyluvbags, I love her coloring, she's beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## Divealicious

The kittehs were posing for me last saturday 
Here's one of my favorite shots...


----------



## leasul2003

Wowzers! You should enter that photo into a photo competition! That is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> The kittehs were posing for me last saturday
> Here's one of my favorite shots...



Are you taking your pictures with your phone? The lighting always looks professional.


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> Are you taking your pictures with your phone? The lighting always looks professional.



Not this one, I took this with my compact camera, nothing fancy  But it does have burst mode, that helps! For this 'photo shoot' I did lie flat on the floor for 20 minutes or so and I took like 200 shots hoping some would come out nice  I want to add another one with Toby, but I can't access it from here. Will do it later from my home computer 

This one's my computer wall paper... so cute!


----------



## ColdSteel

When they roll on their backs and look at you, you KNOW they want something!


----------



## mkpurselover

Divealicious said:


> The kittehs were posing for me last saturday
> Here's one of my favorite shots...


Adorable!!  Sooo sweet


----------



## nyluvbags

Divealicious said:


> The kittehs were posing for me last saturday
> Here's one of my favorite shots...



Your kitten is pretty&#128516;


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> The kittehs were posing for me last saturday
> Here's one of my favorite shots...



Cats are such little models lol


----------



## sabrunka

My baby is slowly growing up! Such a great photo coming from an iphone haha, so crisp! I love her so much. Perfect cat. Never bit or scratched, made any accidents, love her to bits.


----------



## nyluvbags

Cute baby,nice color.


----------



## Divealicious

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2317845
> 
> 
> My baby is slowly growing up! Such a great photo coming from an iphone haha, so crisp! I love her so much. Perfect cat. Never bit or scratched, made any accidents, love her to bits.



Beautiful kitty, beautiful pic


----------



## Candice0985

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2317845
> 
> 
> My baby is slowly growing up! Such a great photo coming from an iphone haha, so crisp! I love her so much. Perfect cat. Never bit or scratched, made any accidents, love her to bits.



aww she is growing up! she is so pretty


----------



## ladysarah

Can I ask all the feline worshippers here about favourite toys? I am going on holiday and want to give lady Beatrice some extra toys to play with so she doesn't miss me too much.... Normally I play fetch with her at least twice a day...


----------



## Lady Stardust

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2317845



So pretty!



ladysarah said:


> Can I ask all the feline worshippers here about favourite toys? I am going on holiday and want to give lady Beatrice some extra toys to play with so she doesn't miss me too much.... Normally I play fetch with her at least twice a day...



Spotsy's favorite toys are the ones on a stick with a jingly ball (Charlotte loves these too! Lol) and a little toy mouse that looks pretty real which we named "Rodent" lol. She's more into the stick toys than the small thrown toys though, she likes to drag the stick around the house


----------



## keine9

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2317845
> 
> 
> My baby is slowly growing up! Such a great photo coming from an iphone haha, so crisp! I love her so much. Perfect cat. Never bit or scratched, made any accidents, love her to bits.


Oh, those adorable ears! And I love the lighter fur around her eyes!


----------



## Michele26

ladysarah said:


> Can I ask all the feline worshippers here about favourite toys? I am going on holiday and want to give lady Beatrice some extra toys to play with so she doesn't miss me too much.... Normally I play fetch with her at least twice a day...



This toy kept my cats entertained for a long time. 

https://www.getcatsmeow.com/


----------



## Michele26

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2317845
> 
> 
> My baby is slowly growing up! Such a great photo coming from an iphone haha, so crisp! I love her so much. Perfect cat. Never bit or scratched, made any accidents, love her to bits.



She's so pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> Can I ask all the feline worshippers here about favourite toys? I am going on holiday and want to give lady Beatrice some extra toys to play with so she doesn't miss me too much.... Normally I play fetch with her at least twice a day...



Lady loves to play fetch and she loves these plastic springs I buy. I throw them to her and she brings them right back but she also loves to play with them on her own as well.
I think they're sold basically everywhere!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I buy the wide ones because the skinny ones Lady loves to push under the couch lol!


----------



## Lady Stardust

This chubby little fairy has been talking so much lately!  It makes me so happy.  It's like she finally just decided to talk after 6 years of being silent


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> This chubby little fairy has been talking so much lately!  It makes me so happy.  It's like she finally just decided to talk after 6 years of being silent
> 
> View attachment 2318643



awww cute! does she chatter or meow?


----------



## Candice0985

Today is Tucker's birthday! artyhat: he is 10 today...I have no idea where the time has gone! I found him at the end of September 2003 and the vet estimated him to be 3 weeks old so I gave him my birthday so we could celebrate together 
Lady was giving Tuck morning smooshes she was saying "good morning Brover, today is your Birfday!" he was not impressed with the wakeup call....


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> awww cute! does she chatter or meow?



She does little squeaks and sometimes full meows.  She has a little Tinkerbell voice like a kitten, my mom thinks that her voice might not have developed fully bc sometimes she can only get out a little chirp.  I think she knows I love when she talks bc I've been encouraging her w loves every time she does and it seems to keep her doing it!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> Today is Tucker's birthday! artyhat: he is 10 today...I have no idea where the time has gone! I found him at the end of September 2003 and the vet estimated him to be 3 weeks old so I gave him my birthday so we could celebrate together
> Lady was giving Tuck morning smooshes she was saying "good morning Brover, today is your Birfday!" he was not impressed with the wakeup call....
> 
> View attachment 2318667



They're adorable! I love how cat siblings get annoyed just like people lol.  I did the same thing w Charlotte when we got her, I got her on my birthday and she was a tiny tiny nugget (her cord didn't even fall off yet!) so I gave her my bday too lol She's a sassy Scorpio like mama &#128541;


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> She does little squeaks and sometimes full meows.  She has a little Tinkerbell voice like a kitten, my mom thinks that her voice might not have developed fully bc sometimes she can only get out a little chirp.  I think she knows I love when she talks bc I've been encouraging her w loves every time she does and it seems to keep her doing it!


Spots is so cute! you can tell she's well loved. she looks like a very content and happy cat 

exactly! I think if you talk back to her and give her pets when she does it she'll be more encouraged to be vocal  Lady has a full vocabulary of squeaks, chirps, and meeps I swear she knows so many words in cat language lol! 

Tuck is the same he will go to meow or talk and it's almost like it gets cut off? but he barely ever meows unless I close a door in my house...even then he usually puts his feet under the door and looks desperate lol!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> They're adorable! I love how cat siblings get annoyed just like people lol.  I did the same thing w Charlotte when we got her, I got her on my birthday and she was a tiny tiny nugget (her cord didn't even fall off yet!) so I gave her my bday too lol She's a sassy Scorpio like mama &#55357;&#56861;



haha they do, Tuck always picks on Lady because she is 7 lbs and he is 17lbs! but she has front claws so she smacks him and he usually stops. but if he sumos her he'll sit on her and pin her down and she just meeps at me to help her because shes being squished by her fat brother! but besides this they get along very well. but this morning wanted to wake Tuck up with Birfday cuddles 

awww she must have such a cute little guinea pig! I don't think I've ever seen a baby guinea pig!? do you have pictures of when she was little?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I loooove this thread!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> Tuck is the same he will go to meow or talk and it's almost like it gets cut off? but he barely ever meows unless I close a door in my house...even then he usually puts his feet under the door and looks desperate lol!



Yes that's what Spotsy does, like only half of a meow will come out.  My boy Storm who passed used to talk non stop, he would even say "hello" like a person lol.  I think that's another reason Spots never talked much, she had big brother asking for all the food for her lol



Candice0985 said:


> she must have such a cute little guinea pig! I don't think I've ever seen a baby guinea pig!? do you have pictures of when she was little?



This is Charlie when she was tiny.  I wish she was still this small!  In the first pic she already has that look on her face like "Umm, yeah, I am going to be a handful" lol.  I miss when she was smaller than her food bowl!   She also used to be more chocolate and now she's pretty much black and white


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Yes that's what Spotsy does, like only half of a meow will come out.  My boy Storm who passed used to talk non stop, he would even say "hello" like a person lol.  I think that's another reason Spots never talked much, she had big brother asking for all the food for her lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is Charlie when she was tiny.  I wish she was still this small!  In the first pic she already has that look on her face like "Umm, yeah, I am going to be a handful" lol.  I miss when she was smaller than her food bowl!   She also used to be more chocolate and now she's pretty much black and white



awwww she is sooo teeny tiny! I have definitely never seen a baby GP! Charlotte is so cute!

i'm glad spots is finding her voice  now her voice will match her  facial expressions and very big personality!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> Today is Tucker's birthday! artyhat: he is 10 today...I have no idea where the time has gone! I found him at the end of September 2003 and the vet estimated him to be 3 weeks old so I gave him my birthday so we could celebrate together
> Lady was giving Tuck morning smooshes she was saying "good morning Brover, today is your Birfday!" he was not impressed with the wakeup call....
> 
> View attachment 2318667



Happy 10th birthday, Tucker!


----------



## ColdSteel

Aww, happy birthday!


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> Today is Tucker's birthday! artyhat: he is 10 today...I have no idea where the time has gone! I found him at the end of September 2003 and the vet estimated him to be 3 weeks old so I gave him my birthday so we could celebrate together
> Lady was giving Tuck morning smooshes she was saying "good morning Brover, today is your Birfday!" he was not impressed with the wakeup call....
> 
> View attachment 2318667



Happy Birthday to you and Tucker! artyhat:


----------



## nyluvbags

my baby loves toy boxes
&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Lady Stardust

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2318940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby loves toy boxes
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



Lol!! I don't recognize this Disney character &#128540;


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Such a cutie..


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> Happy 10th birthday, Tucker!





ColdSteel said:


> Aww, happy birthday!





Michele26 said:


> Happy Birthday to you and Tucker! artyhat:



Tuck says thanks everyone! he's shy and went to hide under my bed


----------



## Candice0985

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2318940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby loves toy boxes
> &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;



lol so cute but  dangerous in there! tell him he's not a Disney Barbie!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

We just put a cardboard box that used to be in our house outside for the kitties. Two things happened. 
1. Kittens and mama are intrigued by this development. Kittens are testing for snoozeability. 
2. Spooky and Annie are suddenly aware that a box they no longer played with or showed active interest is gone and are now hurt that we dared take away a thing they stopped caring about. Kitty has not noticed or if she did, does not care just as she did before. Go figure.


----------



## Lady Stardust

ColdSteel said:


> 2. Spooky and Annie are suddenly aware that a box they no longer played with or showed active interest is gone and are now hurt that we dared take away a thing they stopped caring about. Kitty has not noticed or if she did, does not care just as she did before. Go figure.



Lol!  Aww cats are so jealous.  Sometimes I let Charlie play w Spotsy's toys she doesn't use much anymore (mostly Charlotte just likes to chomp them but she likes the ones w bells on them) and Spots always notices and runs over!  Jealous jealous


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> Today is Tucker's birthday! artyhat: he is 10 today...I have no idea where the time has gone! I found him at the end of September 2003 and the vet estimated him to be 3 weeks old so I gave him my birthday so we could celebrate together
> Lady was giving Tuck morning smooshes she was saying "good morning Brover, today is your Birfday!" he was not impressed with the wakeup call....
> 
> View attachment 2318667



Belated happy birthday Tucker!! 



nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2318940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby loves toy boxes
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



LOL!!


----------



## mkpurselover

My Merlin now at 13 weeks.  He looks the same as 2 weeks ago, but is getting a little bigger all the time


----------



## Candice0985

mkpurselover said:


> My Merlin now at 13 weeks.  He looks the same as 2 weeks ago, but is getting a little bigger all the time



Merlin is so cute! his face markings are really nice


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots keeps staring at the stove thinking she's going to get some burgers


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots keeps staring at the stove thinking she's going to get some burgers
> 
> View attachment 2319891



Oh that face...give her a burger.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots keeps staring at the stove thinking she's going to get some burgers
> 
> View attachment 2319891



she definitely deserves a burger....maybe even a cheeseburger!?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Oh that face...give her a burger.






Candice0985 said:


> she definitely deserves a burger....maybe even a cheeseburger!?



I caved and let her have a little piece lol she kept putting her little paw on the table trying to grab one! Lol


----------



## Divealicious

Some pics of my sweet Toby







He pushes the camera away when he´s had enough of playing supermodel


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I caved and let her have a little piece lol she kept putting her little paw on the table trying to grab one! Lol


haha she says thanks mom! I usually give lady a bit of meat too. I cooked a steak last night and she had a few pieces 



Divealicious said:


> Some pics of my sweet Toby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pushes the camera away when he´s had enough of playing supermodel


he says you got the shot mom, no more paparazzis please


----------



## leasul2003

Divealicious said:


> Some pics of my sweet Toby.
> He pushes the camera away when he´s had enough of playing supermodel


 
You take the most amazing pictures. So sweet that Toby loves his baby brother.


----------



## keine9

*mkpurselover*, Merlin all curled up is so precious. Look at those perfect paws!

*Divealicious*, Toby is an amazing supermodel! 

And I have to agree with the posters who said Spots merits burger bits from her adorableness.


----------



## nyluvbags

Divealicious said:


> Some pics of my sweet Toby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pushes the camera away when he´s had enough of playing supermodel



Very cute&#128516;&#128525;


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is all excited this morning lol she's running all over and keeps hiding behind the speaker in the bookcase then jumped on sister's cage.  When the girls get really excited they remind me of dogs lol they both like to rough house, Spots always slaps Charlie in the face and Charlotte jumps around happy lol they're so weird!  They love each other and Spots is very protective of Charlie usually


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots is all excited this morning lol she's running all over and keeps hiding behind the speaker in the bookcase then jumped on sister's cage.  When the girls get really excited they remind me of dogs lol they both like to rough house, Spots always slaps Charlie in the face and Charlotte jumps around happy lol they're so weird!  They love each other and Spots is very protective of Charlie usually
> 
> View attachment 2322095



she looks like she was caught red handed being mischievous!
btw spots has the prettiest coat! she looks like a tortie but one that has been painted with water colours


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> she looks like she was caught red handed being mischievous!
> btw spots has the prettiest coat! she looks like a tortie but one that has been painted with water colours



Lol I know her face is like "oh I was just checking on her, mommy" Charlie's so happy she's climbing on her cage behind Spots she loves her big sister lol.  Thanks!  Yeah she's half tabby and I don't know what the gray part of her comes from


----------



## leasul2003

Bella says 'Hai TPF aunties. Aren't I the cootist kitty eber?'


----------



## Lady Stardust

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2322832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella says 'Hai TPF aunties. Aren't I the cootist kitty eber?'



She's so pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 2322832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella says 'Hai TPF aunties. Aren't I the cootist kitty eber?'



she's so pretty! love her little face :kiss:


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe finally harmony.  Stitch and Mochi settling together in their new home. I just move so for a bit it had been rough on them. This just melts my heart seeing them together like this


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe finally harmony.  Stitch and Mochi settling together in their new home. I just move so for a bit it had been rough on them. This just melts my heart seeing them together like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2325764



aww glad to hear they are settling in. I always feel bad when I move for my two cats, they get so stressed out 

with dogs you just bring them in and they're like...okay I can live here lol!


----------



## Dancechika24

I'm cat sitting my dads cat while he's on vacation. This guy is such a troublemaker but I can never stay angry cuz he's so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

Dancechika24 said:


> I'm cat sitting my dads cat while he's on vacation. This guy is such a troublemaker but I can never stay angry cuz he's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2326225
> View attachment 2326226
> View attachment 2326227



lol he is really cute! I love grumpy faced cats!


----------



## Lady Stardust

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe finally harmony.  Stitch and Mochi settling together in their new home. I just move so for a bit it had been rough on them. This just melts my heart seeing them together like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2325764



What a cute pic!



Dancechika24 said:


> I'm cat sitting my dads cat while he's on vacation. This guy is such a troublemaker but I can never stay angry cuz he's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2326225
> View attachment 2326226
> View attachment 2326227



Such a fluff ball! 

Here's my girlies playing tonight.  Charlotte always wants to chomp her sister's tail and Spots is always watching her like a warden lol


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> I'm cat sitting my dads cat while he's on vacation. This guy is such a troublemaker but I can never stay angry cuz he's so cute


 
Oh, what a handsome boy! I couldn't be angry with him as well 



Lady Stardust said:


> Here's my girlies playing tonight. Charlotte always wants to chomp her sister's tail and Spots is always watching her like a warden lol


 
Love seeing your girls!


----------



## nyluvbags

hi!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> What a cute pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fluff ball!
> 
> Here's my girlies playing tonight.  Charlotte always wants to chomp her sister's tail and Spots is always watching her like a warden lol
> 
> View attachment 2326824


they are so funny! Spots is like "don't do it...."



nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2327378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi!


haha he looks like an OctoPuss with all his legs tangled together


----------



## Candice0985

Lady curled up sleeping last night on the couch. Tuck was under my bed sleepins


----------



## Divealicious

Lovin' all the recent pics!  Especially the OctoPussy


----------



## Dancechika24

Thanks everyone!

Here are some more pics of the little troublemaker!


----------



## Dancechika24

Here are some recent pics of my baby Lola as well..she's so different from my dads cat..she never climbs on the furniture and she's so independent!


----------



## Michele26

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2327378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi!



Your cat is so pretty. 



Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Here are some more pics of the little troublemaker!
> View attachment 2327727
> View attachment 2327728
> View attachment 2327729
> View attachment 2327730



He's a real character.  Does he get along with Lola?


----------



## Candice0985

Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Here are some more pics of the little troublemaker!
> View attachment 2327727
> View attachment 2327728
> View attachment 2327729
> View attachment 2327730





Dancechika24 said:


> Here are some recent pics of my baby Lola as well..she's so different from my dads cat..she never climbs on the furniture and she's so independent!
> 
> View attachment 2327733
> View attachment 2327735
> View attachment 2327737
> View attachment 2327738



LOL both are so cute. Lola looks like a pretty princess but your dad's cat looks like such a character!! look at him stalk that LV 

what is his name?


----------



## Dancechika24

Candice0985 said:


> LOL both are so cute. Lola looks like a pretty princess but your dad's cat looks like such a character!! look at him stalk that LV
> 
> what is his name?



His name is Russian so it looks weird written out..but its Shloma (my dad named him lol). The name suggestions I gave my dad last year went out the window (I suggested Hilton & Smoki).


----------



## Dancechika24

Michele26 said:


> Your cat is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a real character.  Does he get along with Lola?



Thanks!

They only met 2x. The first time he wanted to be friends and was following Lola around while she hissed at him and sat in a corner. 

The 2nd time was this week but it did not go well at all and the table seemed to have turned. I didn't even let Lola out of her carrier nor did he see her but he immediately started hissing and attacking us and growling like a dog ( I guess just from her scent) and she seemed fine this time around. I had to keep them in separate rooms for the 1 hour. I then took Lola to my moms house.


----------



## Candice0985

Dancechika24 said:


> His name is Russian so it looks weird written out..but its Shloma (my dad named him lol). The name suggestions I gave my dad last year went out the window (I suggested Hilton & Smoki).



haha it suits him!

I did the same with my dad when he got his Newfoundland puppy. I suggested Onyx and Noir and he went with Gryphon


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> haha it suits him!
> 
> I did the same with my dad when he got his Newfoundland puppy. I suggested Onyx and Noir and he went with Gryphon



This happened with my mom and Spots too lol parents don't listen to good names!  I wanted to name Spots "Princess Grace" after Grace Kelly and my mom was like "No she looks like a Spots bc she has spots that's what we're calling her" -____- most boring name ever.  So I just call her Grace as her middle name lol she responds to it


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> This happened with my mom and Spots too lol parents don't listen to good names!  I wanted to name Spots "Princess Grace" after Grace Kelly and my mom was like "No she looks like a Spots bc she has spots that's what we're calling her" -____- most boring name ever.  So I just call her Grace as her middle name lol she responds to it



she would like to be called Princess Spots!


----------



## nyluvbags

Very cute


----------



## Dancechika24

Lol!! I just had to share these!! His pose just screamed drunk man on couch lol!!!


----------



## Michele26

Dancechika24 said:


> Lol!! I just had to share these!! His pose just screamed drunk man on couch lol!!!
> View attachment 2328490
> 
> View attachment 2328491



 He's so laid back. Has he stayed with you before, or does he know you from visiting your father? He is such a character.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Dancechika24 said:


> Lol!! I just had to share these!! His pose just screamed drunk man on couch lol!!!
> View attachment 2328490
> 
> View attachment 2328491



LOL!! I love this! Lumps lumps


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy saw a bug last night and got all puffed up lol it creeps me out bc it looks like she's possessed or a mannequin


----------



## keine9

Dancechika24 said:


> Lol!! I just had to share these!! His pose just screamed drunk man on couch lol!!!
> View attachment 2328490
> 
> View attachment 2328491


OMG internet stardom cannot be far away in this one's future!


----------



## Sheisfashion

My girl.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sheisfashion said:


> My girl.



She's gorgeous!


----------



## Divealicious

Sheisfashion said:


> My girl.



She's so pretty! She looks like the model cat on the cat food we buy


----------



## Candice0985

Dancechika24 said:


> Lol!! I just had to share these!! His pose just screamed drunk man on couch lol!!!
> View attachment 2328490
> 
> View attachment 2328491


LOL  this is too funny! what a chill cat, love this guy! you could totally put these on a meme website and it would go viral!



Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy saw a bug last night and got all puffed up lol it creeps me out bc it looks like she's possessed or a mannequin
> 
> View attachment 2328501


hey Puffy Princess Spots!

nice thing about cats is you know when there is a bug well before it reaches you


----------



## Candice0985

Sheisfashion said:


> My girl.



 what a pretty little girl! is she a Bengal? what is her name?


----------



## Sheisfashion

Lady Stardust said:


> She's gorgeous!





Divealicious said:


> She's so pretty! She looks like the model cat on the cat food we buy





Candice0985 said:


> what a pretty little girl! is she a Bengal? what is her name?



Thanks! Yes, she is a Bengal. Her name is Macy.


----------



## Dancechika24

Sheisfashion said:


> My girl.



Wow..so beautiful!


----------



## GoGlam

My little munchkin when she was a baby, playing was clearly exhausting!


----------



## Michele26

Sheisfashion said:


> My girl.



Macy is gorgeous. 



GoGlam said:


> My little munchkin when she was a baby, playing was clearly exhausting!
> 
> View attachment 2329204



So sweet.


----------



## Candice0985

GoGlam said:


> My little munchkin when she was a baby, playing was clearly exhausting!
> 
> View attachment 2329204



LOL I love the kitten krazies. they play play play then just out like a light


----------



## Lady Stardust

GoGlam said:


> My little munchkin when she was a baby, playing was clearly exhausting!
> 
> View attachment 2329204



What a cutie!  Whenever my mom sees a kitty passed out she's like "she had a hard day at the foundry today..."


----------



## Sheisfashion

Dancechika24 said:


> Wow..so beautiful!











Michele26 said:


> Macy is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet.



Thank you.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots was a sleepy muffin all day yesterday she was snoring and snoring then I found her napping like this lol she's actually right under Charlotte's cage she's been sleeping there a lot lately, she's so protective of her baby sister!


----------



## nyluvbags

Favorite hiding place,?


----------



## GoGlam

Candice0985 said:


> LOL I love the kitten krazies. they play play play then just out like a light



Yes exactly!



Lady Stardust said:


> What a cutie!  Whenever my mom sees a kitty passed out she's like "she had a hard day at the foundry today..."



Haha yep, tough life!



Michele26 said:


> Macy is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet.



Thank you


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots was a sleepy muffin all day yesterday she was snoring and snoring then I found her napping like this lol she's actually right under Charlotte's cage she's been sleeping there a lot lately, she's so protective of her baby sister!
> 
> View attachment 2330835


I love when they snore it's so cute!



nyluvbags said:


> Favorite hiding place,?


shhhh don't tell anyone i'm here


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy's new favorite spot in is the bookcase where she can watch her sister lol (you can see Charlie's fluffy butt sticking up in the corner)




Michele26 asked me about my other cat Simon recently and Simon is doing fine!  Spots can't really stand him though so I don't get to post a lot of pics of him lol he mostly hangs around w my mom (he's more hers and the girls are mine mainly bc Spots is so jealous) but here's a rare one of them being friends (Spots is still scowling at him though lol )


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's new favorite spot in is the bookcase where she can watch her sister lol (you can see Charlie's fluffy butt sticking up in the corner)
> 
> View attachment 2331748
> 
> 
> Michele26 asked me about my other cat Simon recently and Simon is doing fine!  Spots can't really stand him though so I don't get to post a lot of pics of him lol he mostly hangs around w my mom (he's more hers and the girls are mine mainly bc Spots is so jealous) but here's a rare one of them being friends (Spots is still scowling at him though lol )
> 
> View attachment 2331749



Simon looks like a black pillow on the bed.  I love how Spots is enamored with Charlie.


----------



## nyluvbags

Michele26 said:


> Your cat is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a real character.  Does he get along with Lola?



Thank you&#128516;


----------



## nyluvbags

plsss. Do not disturb I'm busy lol!!!


----------



## nyluvbags

yummm


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Your baby is so pretty!

I think Spots needs a bookshelf intervention.  She goes around the house and just sits in all the bookshelves now she is so weird! (They're empty bc we're moving)


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> ^Your baby is so pretty!
> 
> I think Spots needs a bookshelf intervention.  She goes around the house and just sits in all the bookshelves now she is so weird! (They're empty bc we're moving)
> 
> View attachment 2332574
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332576



Spots likes all the new hidey holes that she couldn't sleep in before! hopefully she doesn't stress out too much over the move.


----------



## keine9

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2332357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plsss. Do not disturb I'm busy lol!!!


Beyond adorable! Your kitty is beautiful. I thought this picture was from a greeting card or a calendar or something until I saw the next picture you posted.


----------



## Divealicious

Mr. Toby, looking so sophistiCATed


----------



## vinbenphon1

Arrghhh they are all so gorgeous. Here are my lovely boys:

My blue boy is a British Shorthair named Vincent
My red boy is a Scottish Shorthair we call 'P' which is short for Phoenix and my white tabby is our adopted boy is called Asher Bennett


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving all the latest photos..&#128151;


----------



## Harper Quinn

Divealicious said:


> Mr. Toby, looking so sophistiCATed





vinbenphon1 said:


> Arrghhh they are all so gorgeous. Here are my lovely boys:
> 
> My blue boy is a British Shorthair named Vincent
> My red boy is a Scottish Shorthair we call 'P' which is short for Phoenix and my white tabby is our adopted boy is called Asher Bennett





Lady Stardust said:


> ^Your baby is so pretty!
> 
> I think Spots needs a bookshelf intervention.  She goes around the house and just sits in all the bookshelves now she is so weird! (They're empty bc we're moving)
> 
> View attachment 2332574
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332576





nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2332358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummm





Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's new favorite spot in is the bookcase where she can watch her sister lol (you can see Charlie's fluffy butt sticking up in the corner)
> 
> View attachment 2331748
> 
> 
> Michele26 asked me about my other cat Simon recently and Simon is doing fine!  Spots can't really stand him though so I don't get to post a lot of pics of him lol he mostly hangs around w my mom (he's more hers and the girls are mine mainly bc Spots is so jealous) but here's a rare one of them being friends (Spots is still scowling at him though lol )
> 
> View attachment 2331749



So gorgeous! I could watch cats all day and not get bored! Here is mine, she was fast asleep!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Gorgeous. they are so cute aren't they?


----------



## nyluvbags

keine9 said:


> Beyond adorable! Your kitty is beautiful. I thought this picture was from a greeting card or a calendar or something until I saw the next picture you posted.



Thank you


----------



## nyluvbags

Lady Stardust said:


> ^Your baby is so pretty!
> 
> I think Spots needs a bookshelf intervention.  She goes around the house and just sits in all the bookshelves now she is so weird! (They're empty bc we're moving)
> 
> View attachment 2332574
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332576



Cute cat


----------



## nyluvbags

Throw back,the day we found our baby on the store ,we fell in love and just wanna bring him home,..
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
now he's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sooo cute,love cats,,...


----------



## nyluvbags

vinbenphon1 said:


> Arrghhh they are all so gorgeous. Here are my lovely boys:
> 
> My blue boy is a British Shorthair named Vincent
> My red boy is a Scottish Shorthair we call 'P' which is short for Phoenix and my white tabby is our adopted boy is called Asher Bennett



Wow! I love them all super cute!


----------



## Michele26

vinbenphon1 said:


> Arrghhh they are all so gorgeous. Here are my lovely boys:
> 
> My blue boy is a British Shorthair named Vincent
> My red boy is a Scottish Shorthair we call 'P' which is short for Phoenix and my white tabby is our adopted boy is called Asher Bennett



Three beautiful cats.


----------



## Michele26

nyluvbags said:


> Throw back,the day we found our baby on the store ,we fell in love and just wanna bring him home,..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2334530
> View attachment 2334531
> View attachment 2334532
> View attachment 2334533
> View attachment 2334536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now he's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2334539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo cute,love cats,,...



Was the yellow container his litter box or filled with food. It's so cute because he's got his paws over the side and he fell asleep there. I love his coloring.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Nyluvbags, your cat is so pretty!  I love the baby pics what a little cherub!


----------



## nyluvbags

Michele26 said:


> Was the yellow container his litter box or filled with food. It's so cute because he's got his paws over the side and he fell asleep there. I love his coloring.



Yes it is his litter box, sooo funny and cute ,,thank you&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## nyluvbags

Lady Stardust said:


> Nyluvbags, your cat is so pretty!  I love the baby pics what a little cherub!



&#128516;Thank you&#128521;


----------



## its_a_keeper

nyluvbags said:


> now he's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2334539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo cute,love cats,,...


 
He really is handsome!


----------



## nyluvbags

its_a_keeper said:


> He really is handsome!



Thank you&#128522;


----------



## Lady Stardust

Had to share this little muchkin, this is our family friend's new baby his name is Ricky!  He's 6 weeks old.  I'm excited we'll get to babysit him next week!


----------



## vinbenphon1

so cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> Had to share this little muchkin, this is our family friend's new baby his name is Ricky!  He's 6 weeks old.  I'm excited we'll get to babysit him next week!
> 
> View attachment 2336644



Too cute!


----------



## nyluvbags

Lady Stardust said:


> Had to share this little muchkin, this is our family friend's new baby his name is Ricky!  He's 6 weeks old.  I'm excited we'll get to babysit him next week!
> 
> View attachment 2336644



Hello cute kitty


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Had to share this little muchkin, this is our family friend's new baby his name is Ricky!  He's 6 weeks old.  I'm excited we'll get to babysit him next week!
> 
> View attachment 2336644



omg soooo cute! he is oh so teeny tiny!


----------



## Candice0985

this morning Lady and Tuck were being super lazy...of course after they had breakfast 
Lady was lounging and Tuck was sitting on me like a little boy lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> this morning Lady and Tuck were being super lazy...of course after they had breakfast
> Lady was lounging and Tuck was sitting on me like a little boy lol
> View attachment 2337065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337067



I love the second pic! Lol he's like "I sit like the big boss" &#128540;

Spotsy is doing her plastic licking again today, does anyone else's cat do this?  Lol she licks any kind of plastic she finds, even sister's bag of hay lol Charlotte isn't even paying attention bc she's so used to it


----------



## Dancechika24

Lady Stardust said:


> I love the second pic! Lol he's like "I sit like the big boss" &#128540;
> 
> Spotsy is doing her plastic licking again today, does anyone else's cat do this?  Lol she licks any kind of plastic she finds, even sister's bag of hay lol Charlotte isn't even paying attention bc she's so used to it
> 
> View attachment 2337352



Yes, Lola loves to lick plastic bags too!


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Had to share this little muchkin, this is our family friend's new baby his name is Ricky!  He's 6 weeks old.  I'm excited we'll get to babysit him next week!
> 
> View attachment 2336644



Aw, he's so cute. You have to post pic's when you babysit him.



Candice0985 said:


> this morning Lady and Tuck were being super lazy...of course after they had breakfast
> Lady was lounging and Tuck was sitting on me like a little boy lol
> View attachment 2337065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337067



Tuck looks like he's use to laying on you, like it's nothing new he belongs there. 



Lady Stardust said:


> I love the second pic! Lol he's like "I sit like the big boss" &#128540;
> 
> Spotsy is doing her plastic licking again today, does anyone else's cat do this?  Lol she licks any kind of plastic she finds, even sister's bag of hay lol Charlotte isn't even paying attention bc she's so used to it
> 
> View attachment 2337352



My Siggy loved to lick plastic bags. The vet said cats love the taste of the plastic coating.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love the second pic! Lol he's like "I sit like the big boss" &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> Spotsy is doing her plastic licking again today, does anyone else's cat do this?  Lol she licks any kind of plastic she finds, even sister's bag of hay lol Charlotte isn't even paying attention bc she's so used to it
> 
> View attachment 2337352


spotsy you little weirdy!

my cats only do this if I bring something new into the house and they will rub their cheeks on it and lick it to make it smell like them....not sure why she would enjoy licking it though! does the hay smell like cat grass or something?

Tuck does think he is the big boss  I had him on my lap because I was cutting his back nails and you would think he would want down right away but no he just leans back and enjoys a belly rub lol



Michele26 said:


> Aw, he's so cute. You have to post pic's when you babysit him.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck looks like he's use to laying on you, like it's nothing new he belongs there.
> 
> 
> 
> My Siggy loved to lick plastic bags. The vet said cats love the taste of the plastic coating.



he does love it, he just leans back and enjoys a belly rub! he stayed like that for about 20 minutes. I was actually getting bored so I grabbed my kindle and read for a bit lol!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> spotsy you little weirdy!
> 
> my cats only do this if I bring something new into the house and they will rub their cheeks on it and lick it to make it smell like them....not sure why she would enjoy licking it though! does the hay smell like cat grass or something?



She licks any kind of plastic she can find not just food bags lol she's so odd.  When I leave a Ziploc on the floor it's like Christmas for her! Lol


----------



## Dancechika24

Look what I found in the fridge! Lol!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Dancechika24 said:


> Look what I found in the fridge! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2338206


 
lol - nice one!!! Kitthes are all the same with fridges!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Here is Bert, taking a nap right next to Mommy


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> She licks any kind of plastic she can find not just food bags lol she's so odd.  When I leave a Ziploc on the floor it's like Christmas for her! Lol


lol I guess she just likes the taste!



Dancechika24 said:


> Look what I found in the fridge! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2338206


that is some awfully cute produce! 



its_a_keeper said:


> Here is Bert, taking a nap right next to Mommy



aww bert is adorable! and I love his name!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> this morning Lady and Tuck were being super lazy...of course after they had breakfast
> Lady was lounging and Tuck was sitting on me like a little boy lol
> View attachment 2337065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2337067


Cute!



Dancechika24 said:


> Look what I found in the fridge! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2338206


Did you get another kitty?



its_a_keeper said:


> Here is Bert, taking a nap right next to Mommy



Pretty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Dancechika24 said:


> Look what I found in the fridge! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2338206



Lol!! I love this.  Spotsy always sticks her head in the fridge when I open it looking for foods


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> She licks any kind of plastic she can find not just food bags lol she's so odd.  When I leave a Ziploc on the floor it's like Christmas for her! Lol



Siggy loved black plastic garbage bags too. One time I saw this long black thing hanging out of his rectum. He ate a piece of the bag and passed it. After that I made sure he didn't have access to those bags.


----------



## Michele26

Dancechika24 said:


> Look what I found in the fridge! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2338206



So funny...this is why I love cats. 



its_a_keeper said:


> Here is Bert, taking a nap right next to Mommy



Love Bert's coloring and his name.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Siggy loved black plastic garbage bags too. One time I saw this long black thing hanging out of his rectum. He ate a piece of the bag and passed it. After that I made sure he didn't have access to those bags.



Lol!  That's rubber bands for Spots and Storm used to steal dental floss out of the bathroom garbage and get mad when I caught him 

I made chubbs take a picture w mom today lol w her alien laser eyes


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol!  That's rubber bands for Spots and Storm used to steal dental floss out of the bathroom garbage and get mad when I caught him
> 
> I made chubbs take a picture w mom today lol w her alien laser eyes
> 
> View attachment 2338557



spots says ugh mom noes wants to model, I havin a fats day


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> spots says ugh mom noes wants to model, I havin a fats day



Lol she is!  She's like lifting a big jelly donut &#128540;


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> Did you get another kitty?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!



 No..Im catsitting for my dad while hes on vacation.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol she is!  She's like lifting a big jelly donut &#128540;


awww poor little jelly donut! don't worry Tuck is like a giant jelly donut he weighs 17 lbs LOL

Lady is smaller like Spots but she looooves food and she's growing herself a little belly 



Dancechika24 said:


> No..Im catsitting for my dad while hes on vacation.



I love your dads cat, he has so much personality! the picture of him sitting on the couch with the corona is worthy of lolcats.  if he had his own blog him and colonel meow would be best buds


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol!  That's rubber bands for Spots and Storm used to steal dental floss out of the bathroom garbage and get mad when I caught him
> 
> I made chubbs take a picture w mom today lol w her alien laser eyes
> 
> View attachment 2338557



I love Spots she reminds me in so many ways of my cat Halloween. 

ETA: Your mother looks like she's a 20 something. Very young.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> I love Spots she reminds me in so many ways of my cat Halloween.
> 
> ETA: Your mother looks like she's a 20 something. Very young.



Lol that's me! Lol I meant as Spotsy's mom &#128540;


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol that's me! Lol I meant as Spotsy's mom &#128540;



 I totally read that wrong...You're a beautiful 20 something and that makes sense.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> I totally read that wrong...You're a beautiful 20 something and that makes sense.



No problem I worded it weird lol thank you!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol! That's rubber bands for Spots and Storm used to steal dental floss out of the bathroom garbage and get mad when I caught him
> 
> I made chubbs take a picture w mom today lol w her alien laser eyes
> 
> View attachment 2338557


 
Nice Familiy pic, just the piggy is missing



Candice0985 said:


> aww bert is adorable! and I love his name!


 
thanks, his brother is called Ernie 



Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!


 
He really is, thank you



Michele26 said:


> Love Bert's coloring and his name.


 
Thanks and like I already wrote, his brothers name is Ernie


----------



## nyluvbags

hello&#128515;


----------



## Divealicious

Baby Chester is exactly 16 weeks today. Still so fluffy!


----------



## Candice0985

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2340211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello&#128515;


haha hi! he is just hanging out with his chocolate milk 



Divealicious said:


> Baby Chester is exactly 16 weeks today. Still so fluffy!



awww hi baby Chester! he looks like he'll keep his long hair! look at him posing for the camera!


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> Baby Chester is exactly 16 weeks today. Still so fluffy!



Ah- baby Chester!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> haha hi! he is just hanging out with his chocolate milk
> 
> 
> 
> awww hi baby Chester! he looks like he'll keep his long hair! look at him posing for the camera!





ladysarah said:


> Ah- baby Chester!



We need to stop referring to him as 'the baby', it's not gonna make sense anymore when he's a huge cat  he responds so Baby now instead of Chester


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi is weird because he likes to drink water just with his paws....Stitch doesn't do that


----------



## mymeimei02

Sorry pics didn't attach for some reason.


----------



## mymeimei02

Here's Mochi


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> We need to stop referring to him as 'the baby', it's not gonna make sense anymore when he's a huge cat  he responds so Baby now instead of Chester



lol that's okay he'll be the baby for a while yet  I'm trying to stop calling Lady " come here babycat" and she is 3...she'll always be the baby though because she has a big brother!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girlies had sister play time tonight.  Charlotte eventually scared Spots off the couch after she gave her some kisses lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

More of my little chub. You can see her stocky little legs in the first pic lol she's such a shorty


----------



## DiamondGirl1

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi is weird because he likes to drink water just with his paws....Stitch doesn't do that


Oh wow, one of my cats has started doing this too.  I wonder why they do this...it is cute to watch though...


----------



## Michele26

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi is weird because he likes to drink water just with his paws....Stitch doesn't do that



My mother's cat eats his dry food like this. How much water could Mochi get this way? That's just one of the reasons _I love cats_, they're so quirky. 



Lady Stardust said:


> More of my little chub. You can see her stocky little legs in the first pic lol she's such a shorty
> 
> View attachment 2345379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345381



I love those little short legs. She's just a petite cat who has a little extra padding.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> More of my little chub. You can see her stocky little legs in the first pic lol she's such a shorty
> 
> View attachment 2345379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345381





Lady and Spots would be best buds, they're both petite little girls but with some extra puff 
Lady doesn't see anything wrong with that....she knows she is gorgeous! she says look at my belly!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2346025
> 
> Lady and Spots would be best buds, they're both petite little girls but with some extra puff
> Lady doesn't see anything wrong with that....she knows she is gorgeous! she says look at my belly!



Aww she's so pretty!


----------



## Divealicious

Lovin the petite=cats-with-a-little-extra-padding pics 

I don't think I shared this one already on here: pic of two very groggy kittens a few dags ago


----------



## nyluvbags

Divealicious said:


> Lovin the petite=cats-with-a-little-extra-padding pics
> 
> I don't think I shared this one already on here: pic of two very groggy kittens a few dags ago



Lovely


----------



## nyluvbags

I like it here,


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2346025
> 
> Lady and Spots would be best buds, they're both petite little girls but with some extra puff
> Lady doesn't see anything wrong with that....she knows she is gorgeous! she says look at my belly!



Love the paws all curled up. 



Divealicious said:


> Lovin the petite=cats-with-a-little-extra-padding pics
> 
> I don't think I shared this one already on here: pic of two very groggy kittens a few dags ago



These two are best buds.  



nyluvbags said:


> I like it here,



So cute.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Aww she's so pretty!


thanks! she's such a sweet cat, always chattering away carrying full conversations, cuddling, and playing with her big brother  love her to bits!



Divealicious said:


> Lovin the petite=cats-with-a-little-extra-padding pics
> 
> I don't think I shared this one already on here: pic of two very groggy kittens a few dags ago


awww I love how they have bonded. such a cute picture!



nyluvbags said:


> I like it here,


haha hey there! so handsomes 



Michele26 said:


> Love the paws all curled up.
> 
> 
> 
> These two are best buds.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute.


she always lies like this, belly up and she'll fold her front paws around each other so she's holding hands with herself lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

I caught the chub flub sitting like this today.  She looks like Bacchus she just needs someone holding grapes above her head!


----------



## Jen123

Here is the love of my life! He walked right into my apartment 2 years ago when the door was open for some air, covered in burrs and fleas, and hasn't been apart from me since!


----------



## Michele26

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2349041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349045
> 
> 
> Here is the love of my life! He walked right into my apartment 2 years ago when the door was open for some air, covered in burrs and fleas, and hasn't been apart from me since!



He knows you saved him.


----------



## mkpurselover

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2349041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349045
> 
> 
> Here is the love of my life! He walked right into my apartment 2 years ago when the door was open for some air, covered in burrs and fleas, and hasn't been apart from me since!


Beautiful baby!


----------



## mkpurselover

Lady Stardust said:


> I caught the chub flub sitting like this today.  She looks like Bacchus she just needs someone holding grapes above her head!
> 
> View attachment 2348238


Love that pose!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I caught the chub flub sitting like this today.  She looks like Bacchus she just needs someone holding grapes above her head!
> 
> View attachment 2348238


lol she says Moooom bring me my  treaties!



Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2349041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349045
> 
> 
> Here is the love of my life! He walked right into my apartment 2 years ago when the door was open for some air, covered in burrs and fleas, and hasn't been apart from me since!


aww he knew you would take care of him  he looks like a sweetie


----------



## Lady Stardust

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2349041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349045
> 
> 
> Here is the love of my life! He walked right into my apartment 2 years ago when the door was open for some air, covered in burrs and fleas, and hasn't been apart from me since!



What a gorgeous kitty!

Spotsy making faces at me.  I always say she contours her nose like a drag queen to make it smaller &#128540;


----------



## Jen123

Michele26 said:


> He knows you saved him.





mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful baby!





Candice0985 said:


> lol she says Moooom bring me my  treaties!
> 
> 
> aww he knew you would take care of him  he looks like a sweetie





Lady Stardust said:


> What a gorgeous kitty!
> 
> Spotsy making faces at me.  I always say she contours her nose like a drag queen to make it smaller &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2349437



thank you so much!!! i was so excited to find this thread! cat and purse lovers united


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> What a gorgeous kitty!
> 
> Spotsy making faces at me.  I always say she contours her nose like a drag queen to make it smaller &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2349437



Spots has such an expressive face and demeanor.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> What a gorgeous kitty!
> 
> Spotsy making faces at me.  I always say she contours her nose like a drag queen to make it smaller &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2349437


Hey Spots!
she looks like she wants some serious attention from you! and she does have a very symmetrical nose with her white contouring


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Spots has such an expressive face and demeanor.



She really does sometimes I feel like I'm looking at a person! Lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

The princess today. I love when she shows off her big eyes lol


----------



## GoGlam

Everyone's babies are so cute!!

Here is mine enjoying being under a blanket and resting her head on my foot!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Awww, they are all little cuties... Isn't it amazing how much they communicate to us without words... We know when they are hungry, need cuddles, which basket they want to sleep in, when they want to go outside, then inside, and outside again.LOL.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Here's one that says 'insert finger here, I dare you', (ahahahahha [evil laugh]).


----------



## GoGlam

vinbenphon1 said:


> Awww, they are all little cuties... Isn't it amazing how much they communicate to us without words... We know when they are hungry, need cuddles, which basket they want to sleep in, when they want to go outside, then inside, and outside again.LOL.



That's very true! We can tell so much from their expressions and mannerisms!!


----------



## nyluvbags

Cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2349041
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349045
> 
> 
> Here is the love of my life! He walked right into my apartment 2 years ago when the door was open for some air, covered in burrs and fleas, and hasn't been apart from me since!



Sweet story..


----------



## Sweetpea83

GoGlam said:


> Everyone's babies are so cute!!
> 
> Here is mine enjoying being under a blanket and resting her head on my foot!
> 
> View attachment 2351790



Cute!


----------



## Michele26

GoGlam said:


> Everyone's babies are so cute!!
> 
> Here is mine enjoying being under a blanket and resting her head on my foot!
> 
> View attachment 2351790



So sweet. 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Here's one that says 'insert finger here, I dare you', (ahahahahha [evil laugh]).



I'm familiar with that pose.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> The princess today. I love when she shows off her big eyes lol
> 
> View attachment 2351776


aww she is giving you pretty eyes hoping you'll give her a cheezeburger lol



GoGlam said:


> Everyone's babies are so cute!!
> 
> Here is mine enjoying being under a blanket and resting her head on my foot!
> 
> View attachment 2351790


 what is her name? she looks very toasty and comfy sitting in the blankets with mom


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girls playing tonight.  Spotsy loves to check on her sister and make sure she's safe lol







Spots wasn't paying attention and luckily Charlie didn't bite her tail, but I was definitely like uh oh!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My girls playing tonight.  Spotsy loves to check on her sister and make sure she's safe lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spots wasn't paying attention and luckily Charlie didn't bite her tail, but I was definitely like uh oh!



LOL charlotte looks like she wants to bite spotsy's tail so bad!

in the first photo Spots looks like she's asking: "Charlotte why do you lives in a cage? you should come out and play"


----------



## ColdSteel

Too cute! The outside kitties are SO BOLD now. They wait right at the door for breakfast and dinner. And they wrestle with these flying Kung fu leaps. They come right up to the door and antagonize Spooky. Spooky is so jealous. 




This cat had the same "most interesting cat in the world" pose that Spooky does!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady is showing off her fluffy Buddha she always lies like this on my living room carpet lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2354807
> 
> Lady is showing off her fluffy Buddha she always lies like this on my living room carpet lol



I love fluffy bellies!  Lol I always tell Spots I went to the Belly store and picked her out and brought her home lol I know I'm weird &#128540;


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love fluffy bellies!  Lol I always tell Spots I went to the Belly store and picked her out and brought her home lol I know I'm weird &#128540;



haha me too, fluffy bellies are the cutest! it's weird because lady is a shorthaired cat but her white parts of her fur are longer then the grey bits so on her belly they look extra floofy 
I always joke that Lady lies like this because she wants to show off her best assets- her white bits! I always want to blow raspberries on her white belly but she hates when I touch her belly...I can looks but no touches 

Tuck is like a little dog he doesn't care he loves having his belly rubbed!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> haha me too, fluffy bellies are the cutest! it's weird because lady is a shorthaired cat but her white parts of her fur are longer then the grey bits so on her belly they look extra floofy
> I always joke that Lady lies like this because she wants to show off her best assets- her white bits! I always want to blow raspberries on her white belly but she hates when I touch her belly...I can looks but no touches
> 
> Tuck is like a little dog he doesn't care he loves having his belly rubbed!



Spotsy has the same type of fur, pretty short but her tummy is really fluffy, it grew back extra long after she got fixed and they shaved it.  She doesn't like belly rubs either that's usually when mommy gets a whack lol Charlie loves them!  She likes to snuggle against you and then rolls on her side for belly loves


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy has the same type of fur, pretty short but her tummy is really fluffy, it grew back extra long after she got fixed and they shaved it.  She doesn't like belly rubs either that's usually when mommy gets a whack lol Charlie loves them!  She likes to snuggle against you and then rolls on her side for belly loves



aww Charlie sounds really sweet  Lady isn't a smacker she goes right in for a bite! lol


----------



## leasul2003

I just had to show the difference two months can make. Bella came to me on 7/31 starving and abandoned. Today, she is healthy, hilarious and adorable.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I just had to show the difference two months can make. Bella came to me on 7/31 starving and abandoned. Today, she is healthy, hilarious and adorable.



wow.....what a difference, she is such a beautiful girl! so you found her on the side of a highway in the desert? I wonder what she had been through... because you mentioned she was already spayed right?

it breaks my heart seeing her in the first picture but you can see in her eyes the love and warmth she feels for you. 

you can tell she loves you! she looks so healthy and happy now


----------



## GoGlam

leasul2003 said:


> I just had to show the difference two months can make. Bella came to me on 7/31 starving and abandoned. Today, she is healthy, hilarious and adorable.



That's so great of you!

I love every single cat baby posted here!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> wow.....what a difference, she is such a beautiful girl! so you found her on the side of a highway in the desert? I wonder what she had been through... because you mentioned she was already spayed right?
> 
> it breaks my heart seeing her in the first picture but you can see in her eyes the love and warmth she feels for you.
> 
> you can tell she loves you! she looks so healthy and happy now


 
On the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere Kentucky. Not exactly the desert, thank God   Yep she was spayed, but not chipped. She had scratches and scabs on her, so I imagine she had to stick up for herself a few times. I am so glad that she is as well balanced as she is. She does get skittish with sudden movements and terrified of the outdoors, but I think that is the only residual effects from her time outside.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> On the side of the highway in the middle of nowhere Kentucky. Not exactly the desert, thank God   Yep she was spayed, but not chipped. She had scratches and scabs on her, so I imagine she had to stick up for herself a few times. I am so glad that she is as well balanced as she is. She does get skittish with sudden movements and terrified of the outdoors, but I think that is the only residual effects from her time outside.



well i'm happy you rescued her  she has an awesome forever home


----------



## Lady Stardust

leasul2003 said:


> I just had to show the difference two months can make. Bella came to me on 7/31 starving and abandoned. Today, she is healthy, hilarious and adorable.



Aww little baby!  This reminds me of when we got Spotsy, she was pregnant but she still weighed almost nothing and now she's a little cream puff


----------



## Michele26

leasul2003 said:


> I just had to show the difference two months can make. Bella came to me on 7/31 starving and abandoned. Today, she is healthy, hilarious and adorable.



Wow what a difference.  I love hearing stories like yours.


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> My girls playing tonight.  Spotsy loves to check on her sister and make sure she's safe lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spots wasn't paying attention and luckily Charlie didn't bite her tail, but I was definitely like uh oh!



That relationship is so funny. Spotsy cracks me up. 



Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2354807
> 
> Lady is showing off her fluffy Buddha she always lies like this on my living room carpet lol



Love her front paws bent like that, you can tell she's dreaming.


----------



## GoGlam

Oh hi mom!




She's striped almost everywhere except for her belly, where she has spots!


----------



## leasul2003

^^ Love this photo!!


----------



## Candice0985

GoGlam said:


> Oh hi mom!
> 
> View attachment 2355155
> 
> 
> She's striped almost everywhere except for her belly, where she has spots!



lol cute!  she says look at me mom I have so many patterns


----------



## GoGlam

Candice0985 said:


> lol cute!  she says look at me mom I have so many patterns



Yep! She's so proud


----------



## Lady Stardust

GoGlam said:


> Oh hi mom!
> 
> View attachment 2355155
> 
> 
> She's striped almost everywhere except for her belly, where she has spots!



Aww!  I call these poses "cat Pilates" lol


----------



## GoGlam

Lady Stardust said:


> Aww!  I call these poses "cat Pilates" lol



I love that!!!


----------



## Divealicious

Hello my fellow crazy cat ladies  I just got back from a vacation yesterday, missed my kitties a lot! They missed me too, by bf said that the first few days they didn't believe I really wasn't home and they would sit outside the bedroom waiting for me (awww...). I was excited to see them again and curious how they would respond, especially Toby since he really sees me as 'his human'. He didn't recognize me immediately but soon he was going in circles rubbing me all around. I guess I smelled funny to him haha!
Anyway, I took this pic before I left, so cute  Wouldn't we all wanna be Chester so without worries with his big bro watching out for him


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

Here's little Mila

And here's a photo of my best friend my beloved Piper who we lost in 2010


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Hello my fellow crazy cat ladies  I just got back from a vacation yesterday, missed my kitties a lot! They missed me too, by bf said that the first few days they didn't believe I really wasn't home and they would sit outside the bedroom waiting for me (awww...). I was excited to see them again and curious how they would respond, especially Toby since he really sees me as 'his human'. He didn't recognize me immediately but soon he was going in circles rubbing me all around. I guess I smelled funny to him haha!
> Anyway, I took this pic before I left, so cute  Wouldn't we all wanna be Chester so without worries with his big bro watching out for him


Toby and Chester are too cute. I love the big smile on Chesters face. he looks very content and warms 



ObsessedWithLV said:


> Here's little Mila
> 
> And here's a photo of my best friend my beloved Piper who we lost in 2010


Mila and Piper are both very cute


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi caught mid action


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love all the recent pics!  

This is the face I got last night when I told Spots to move over.  She's such a bed hog!


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> I love all the recent pics!
> 
> This is the face I got last night when I told Spots to move over.  She's such a bed hog!



that face!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I just adore all the cats here! I love cats, i could watch a cat all day and not get bored.
She was snoring when i took this photo.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Fluffs! 

Got a rare shot today of Spots and Simon being friends lol Spots is like "Look, I'm not hitting him, give me a treat now"






And Simon being a roly poly


----------



## mkpurselover

Harper Quinn said:


> I just adore all the cats here! I love cats, i could watch a cat all day and not get bored.
> She was snoring when i took this photo.


Sooooo cute!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady laying completely flat on her back, she slept like this for half an hour! lol



and yes, that is Tucker's eye in the bottom corner....he totally photobombed my shot lol!


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi caught mid action


Mochi looks like she was caught mid Baff 



Lady Stardust said:


> I love all the recent pics!
> 
> This is the face I got last night when I told Spots to move over.  She's such a bed hog!


haaha she looks so pissed that you made her move!



Harper Quinn said:


> I just adore all the cats here! I love cats, i could watch a cat all day and not get bored.
> She was snoring when i took this photo.


awww, Lady snores too and it's the cutest thing!



Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Fluffs!
> 
> Got a rare shot today of Spots and Simon being friends lol Spots is like "Look, I'm not hitting him, give me a treat now"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Simon being a roly poly


wow! I've never seen  picture of them together! Psssttt...Simon is so skinny next to Spots LOL


----------



## GoGlam

All such cuties!!!


----------



## Michele26

Love all the new pictures of the babies.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Had to share this muchkin with you ladies, this is our family friend's kitten Ricky.  I'm going to be babysitting him in 2 weeks I can't wait!  He's 7 weeks old


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Had to share this muchkin with you ladies, this is our family friend's kitten Ricky.  I'm going to be babysitting him in 2 weeks I can't wait!  He's 7 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 2360934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360935



squeee! look at his little spotted belly 

how do you think Spots will feel about this!?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> squeee! look at his little spotted belly
> 
> 
> 
> how do you think Spots will feel about this!?




I'm going to be checking on him at his house, if he came here I think Spotsy would beat him up! lol Simon loves other cats but Spots can't stand them


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> Had to share this muchkin with you ladies, this is our family friend's kitten Ricky.  I'm going to be babysitting him in 2 weeks I can't wait!  He's 7 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 2360934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360935



So adorable..love his name, lol..


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm going to be checking on him at his house, if he came here I think Spotsy would beat him up! lol Simon loves other cats but Spots can't stand them



that is because Spots is a diva and she wants all the attention all the time!

I would be so tempted to bring him to my house and look after him. hopefully he is not a mischievous kitten....so many are I would be scared to leave him along in case he gets caught up in cords or gets stuck behind something.


----------



## Michele26

GoGlam said:


> Oh hi mom!
> 
> View attachment 2355155
> 
> 
> She's striped almost everywhere except for her belly, where she has spots!





Lady Stardust said:


> Had to share this muchkin with you ladies, this is our family friend's kitten Ricky.  I'm going to be babysitting him in 2 weeks I can't wait!  He's 7 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 2360934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2360935



Aww, 

Spots wouldn't be too happy with Ricky in the house.


----------



## vinbenphon1

So many beautiful Kitties. I just so enjoy looking at all of your pictures. I thought I would share these funny but cute pics with all of you too.

Vincent says: "I so to can fit in here"


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vincent with his brother Phoenix saying 'goodbye to poo'.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent with his brother Phoenix saying 'goodbye to poo'.



lol these are really funny!


----------



## Michele26

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent with his brother Phoenix saying 'goodbye to poo'.



 Vincent thinks he's small. Love your cats and the pictures.


----------



## Sweetpea83

vinbenphon1 said:


> So many beautiful Kitties. I just so enjoy looking at all of your pictures. I thought I would share these funny but cute pics with all of you too.
> 
> Vincent says: "I so to can fit in here"



Such a handsome fellow!! Love his name..lol.


----------



## _Clancy_

Horatio says hi!


----------



## vinbenphon1

_Clancy_ said:


> View attachment 2361951
> 
> 
> Horatio says hi!


Hi Horatio, wow you are super cute and fluffy to boot..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Such a handsome fellow!! Love his name..lol.



Thank you. I met him when he was 3 days old and fitted in the palm of my hand. Now he weighs 6.5kg (14lb), but thinks he hasn't grown


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> lol these are really funny!





Michele26 said:


> Vincent thinks he's small. Love your cats and the pictures.



They are such clowns without even trying. Vincent likes to try on anything round, I have lost a few large salad bowls to him. Apparently they are great for sleeping in. My other boy 'Bennett' loves anything box like. Loves cardboard and will squeeze his butt in any size box.


----------



## Lady Stardust

One of my best friends is visiting from Vegas and Spotsy decided to take a nap by his shoes after licking them lol she loves shoes!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ahahahha what girl doesn't have a shoe fetish.


----------



## leasul2003

My sweet Bella is taking a siesta with her mama.


----------



## NY_Mami

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi caught mid action


 
Mochi is such a cutie...


----------



## sally.m

Sailor playing in a box


----------



## sally.m

My mums cat Fuzzy napping in a spare hanging basket


----------



## sally.m

Drummond just chillin'


----------



## Michele26

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi caught mid action



I love the white & black fur mix. So cute! 



_Clancy_ said:


> View attachment 2361951
> 
> 
> Horatio says hi!



Hi Horatio! We need to see more pictures of Horatio, (love his name). 



leasul2003 said:


> My sweet Bella is taking a siesta with her mama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364941



Bella, does look like a sweetie. 



sally.m said:


> View attachment 2365629
> 
> 
> Drummond just chillin'



Love all the pictures. Your mom's cat has his face pressed to the side of the basket.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love all the recent pics!  Sally.m you have such a silly crew! Lol 

We're moving at the end of the month and someone is super excited that she got a ton of new boxes to play in


----------



## nooch

Meet Jerry! He was a stray that my mom fed, then he was my mom's, then her piece of sht husband became physically aggressive towards him and I took him home that day. He got to go on a plane from New York to New Mexico! I carried him through airport security in my arms and he did great. He is also getting along with Phil pretty well. The picture with the vase is at my mom's before I knew I was taking him, then there is him in his bag at the airport, then chilling out in my house!


----------



## sally.m

Jerry is beautiful! And lucky he has you as his new mummy


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hoorah for Jerry.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I got to play w baby Ricky today!  He's such a little gumdrop and loves to follow you around and take swipes at you he's adorable lol


----------



## leasul2003

Jerry is gorgeous! 

^^^ And what a cutie that little peanut is!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I got to play w baby Ricky today!  He's such a little gumdrop and loves to follow you around and take swipes at you he's adorable lol
> 
> View attachment 2366699



O....M...G he is soooo precious lookit that little face


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love all the recent pics!  Sally.m you have such a silly crew! Lol
> 
> We're moving at the end of the month and someone is super excited that she got a ton of new boxes to play in
> 
> View attachment 2365994


Spots looks suspicious...she wants to know who is moving and where are we going!?



nooch said:


> Meet Jerry! He was a stray that my mom fed, then he was my mom's, then her piece of sht husband became physically aggressive towards him and I took him home that day. He got to go on a plane from New York to New Mexico! I carried him through airport security in my arms and he did great. He is also getting along with Phil pretty well. The picture with the vase is at my mom's before I knew I was taking him, then there is him in his bag at the airport, then chilling out in my house!


Hey Jerry! you're a lucky guy  he looks very content at your home!

I wont comment on your moms husband...you've said it all


----------



## nooch

Jerry and Phil are now inseparable! When one moves the other chases. And yes I have a lot to say about the situation that led to my taking him home but suffice it to say I'm glad I did. That home is not safe for kitties and I'm happy to have a giant ball of orange love. 

I wish I could get a picture of them together but they move too fast!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nooch said:


> Meet Jerry! He was a stray that my mom fed, then he was my mom's, then her piece of sht husband became physically aggressive towards him and I took him home that day. He got to go on a plane from New York to New Mexico! I carried him through airport security in my arms and he did great. He is also getting along with Phil pretty well. The picture with the vase is at my mom's before I knew I was taking him, then there is him in his bag at the airport, then chilling out in my house!


 
Jerry is very handsome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> I got to play w baby Ricky today!  He's such a little gumdrop and loves to follow you around and take swipes at you he's adorable lol
> 
> View attachment 2366699


 

Too cute..


----------



## Eucci985

Here's a pic of my 2yr old twins, Pacha and Hex, who showed up in my garage one day & acted like they owned the place!


----------



## Eucci985

And then this is Yzma, the 5 year old and 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Bagheera, my 8 year old, who is absolutely the HBIC


----------



## Lady Stardust

Eucci985, your babies are so cute!  My friend has a cat named Yzma too! Lol


----------



## Divealicious

Loving all the recent pics!!

Trying to work from home today. Kitties say 'no'.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> Loving all the recent pics!!
> 
> Trying to work from home today. Kitties say 'no'.


ah, yes I know just how this goes. My boys usually put themselves between my computer and me and they look straight into your eyes. LOL


----------



## vinbenphon1

I have to usually create some type of diversion -


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Loving all the recent pics!!
> 
> Trying to work from home today. Kitties say 'no'.



lol they say no...pay attention to us please 

Chester is getting so big!!


----------



## Divealicious

vinbenphon1 said:


> I have to usually create some type of diversion -



haha a copy cat! 

I sometimes set up my laptop next to my desktop so they can sit there while I work on the other computer


----------



## Candice0985

Eucci985 said:


> View attachment 2366888
> 
> And then this is Yzma, the 5 year old and
> View attachment 2366890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagheera, my 8 year old, who is absolutely the HBIC



cute kitties Eucci! they look super spoiled just like they deserve


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> lol they say no...pay attention to us please
> 
> Chester is getting so big!!



I know!! Toby too, I think he is 5 kg now. And he's likely to grow upto 8 or 9  Big boy


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I know!! Toby too, I think he is 5 kg now. And he's likely to grow upto 8 or 9  Big boy



haha wow! I was going to comment on Toby's paws as well 

Tucker is a big boy he weighs 17 lbs but Toby and Chester are going to dwarf him!


----------



## Michele26

nooch said:


> Jerry and Phil are now inseparable! When one moves the other chases. And yes I have a lot to say about the situation that led to my taking him home but suffice it to say I'm glad I did. That home is not safe for kitties and I'm happy to have a giant ball of orange love.
> 
> I wish I could get a picture of them together but they move too fast!



Nooch, I'm so happy you were able to take him. Phil has a brother now. 



Eucci985 said:


> View attachment 2366888
> 
> And then this is Yzma, the 5 year old and
> View attachment 2366890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagheera, my 8 year old, who is absolutely the HBIC



Love the coloring on the twins - you have a beautiful little family. 



Divealicious said:


> Loving all the recent pics!!
> 
> Trying to work from home today. Kitties say 'no'.



Look at the size of Toby's paws! 



vinbenphon1 said:


> I have to usually create some type of diversion -



Caption this photo & put it on Caturday.


----------



## GoGlam

All such adorable muffins!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> Loving all the recent pics!!
> 
> Trying to work from home today. Kitties say 'no'.




Lol aww!  They're playing office with mommy!  Spots always sits on my moms desk by all the papers and I'm like "do you have a lot in your inbox today Soitsy?"


----------



## lucywife

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots keeps staring at the stove thinking she's going to get some burgers
> 
> View attachment 2319891


This is the funniest picture and comment


----------



## Jen123

This goes right along with the last photo!


----------



## Divealicious

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2368283
> 
> 
> This goes right along with the last photo!




so true!


----------



## Jen123

Divealicious said:


> so true!




Here's my little guy sitting atop my book and laptop


----------



## nooch

Jerry is so much more cat like than Phil! He is all over everything all the time! Phil just wants me and my boyfriend. Jerry wants everything! Pics are Jerry in a box, Jerry cuddling boyfriend, and cats plotting under the table.


----------



## Lady Stardust

nooch said:


> Jerry is so much more cat like than Phil! He is all over everything all the time! Phil just wants me and my boyfriend. Jerry wants everything! Pics are Jerry in a box, Jerry cuddling boyfriend, and cats plotting under the table.




I love the box pic! Lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love all the photo's and specially the 'I'm working here' photos.  Just want to squeeze all of them. lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bennett says "I know I left my pen in here somewhere"...


----------



## nooch

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love all the photo's and specially the 'I'm working here' photos.  Just want to squeeze all of them. lol



My boyfriend works remotely so he is home all day. I can't find the pic of Phil on his computer but here's a few Phil on boyfriend.


----------



## Sweetpea83

nooch, your babies are precious..


----------



## nyluvbags

Looks yum to me can i eat them???lol


----------



## nooch

Aww so cute!


----------



## Divealicious

Watching Midnight in Paris with the kittens. Toby likes to sit front row


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Watching Midnight in Paris with the kittens. Toby likes to sit front row



awww this reminds me of 101 dalmations 

Lady does this whenever I have a food show on or anything animal related on national geographic lol!


----------



## s&bfan

vinbenphon1 said:


> Bennett says "I know I left my pen in here somewhere"...




I love it when I open the draws of the coffee table looking for a eon and come out with a cat.


----------



## Eucci985

Candice0985 said:


> cute kitties Eucci! they look super spoiled just like they deserve


LOL ohh yes ma'am, they're absolutely the rulers of my household!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy being naughty sitting on the kitchen table.  My mom gets SO MAD when she does this but my mom's not home lol Spots doesn't care




And Charlie got a new carrier!  She already started eating it lol


----------



## Candice0985

Spots looks so rebellious! She definitely knows that she's not supposed to be up there but they are not her rules so she doesn't care!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Just got back from checking on Ricky and his big sister Ally (Ally is more shy and now she's an old lady so she's even more so lol) Ricky is such a little lightening bolt he jumps all over and loves to play!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Just got back from checking on Ricky and his big sister Ally (Ally is more shy and now she's an old lady so she's even more so lol) Ricky is such a little lightening bolt he jumps all over and loves to play!
> 
> View attachment 2371944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371945
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371946
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371947



what a little cutie!!! he has the sweetest markings and such a pretty face. I just want to pick him up and cuddle him! how is he doing with his family away? he looks pretty happy!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> what a little cutie!!! he has the sweetest markings and such a pretty face. I just want to pick him up and cuddle him! how is he doing with his family away? he looks pretty happy!




He's doing well, he loves when I come over bc all he wants to do is play lol his sister ignores him.  They also have a small dog he usually plays with but they took the dog with them on vacation so he doesn't have his playmate.  He loves to bite and slap he's a wild little munchkin!  Lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> He's doing well, he loves when I come over bc all he wants to do is play lol his sister ignores him.  They also have a small dog he usually plays with but they took the dog with them on vacation so he doesn't have his playmate.  He loves to bite and slap he's a wild little munchkin!  Lol



haha what a typical boy. he just wants to rough house and wrestle I bet!


----------



## sally.m

nooch said:


> My boyfriend works remotely so he is home all day. I can't find the pic of Phil on his computer but here's a few Phil on boyfriend.




Phil looks very comfy!


----------



## sally.m

Drummond says " mummy, you left me in the porch!"


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol I love when you catch kitties meowing in pics they always look like grumpy old men lol 

Woke up to this muffin today, she loves to wait until I wake up and makes this face at me like "mommy time to play, come on!"




This is Ally, the other kitty I'm watching for my friend along w the kitten Ricky.  She's an old lady now I think she's about 11 or 12.  She's such a sweet fluff kin!


----------



## ColdSteel

Feeding frenzy time!


----------



## nooch

Lady Stardust, I love that picture of her let's play face!


----------



## Divealicious

Lazy saturday today, watching chick flicks with the kitties. Here is Chester sleeping on my legs. What a weird sleeping position!


----------



## New day

"I am ready for this winter to come"


----------



## Divealicious

Scratch lounging...


----------



## Shopaholicmania

New day said:


> "I am ready for this winter to come"


 
OMG!!! So sweet, love this pic alot


----------



## Sweetpea83

New day said:


> "I am ready for this winter to come"



Too cute..


----------



## Candice0985

New day said:


> "I am ready for this winter to come"


haha she is probably so toasty!



Divealicious said:


> Scratch lounging...


cute! I love that they are best buds 



Divealicious said:


> Lazy saturday today, watching chick flicks with the kitties. Here is Chester sleeping on my legs. What a weird sleeping position!


chester is so sweet!



ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2375542
> 
> 
> Feeding frenzy time!


cutes!



Lady Stardust said:


> ^ lol I love when you catch kitties meowing in pics they always look like grumpy old men lol
> 
> Woke up to this muffin today, she loves to wait until I wake up and makes this face at me like "mommy time to play, come on!"
> 
> View attachment 2374956
> 
> 
> This is Ally, the other kitty I'm watching for my friend along w the kitten Ricky.  She's an old lady now I think she's about 11 or 12.  She's such a sweet fluff kin!
> 
> View attachment 2374957


Spots! I love your expressive face 

Ally looks like a sweet girl, Ricky is such a cute little monster


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is so weird, she always invents new ways to sleep lol we're staying in a temporary apartment until we close on our new place next month and the babies are still adjusting. Spots cried the whole way in the carrier and Charlie took a nap lol Charlie is really easy going when it comes to travel


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots is so weird, she always invents new ways to sleep lol we're staying in a temporary apartment until we close on our new place next month and the babies are still adjusting. Spots cried the whole way in the carrier and Charlie took a nap lol Charlie is really easy going when it comes to travel
> 
> View attachment 2380723



aww Spots says wakes me up when we are home Mom until then I sleeps like a ostrich


----------



## Divealicious

I love my kitties. They're so cute and fluffy!!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I love my kitties. They're so cute and fluffy!!



oh em gee.....this is the CUTEST PICTURE EVER!!! Toby and Chester are such little dolls  I love the smile on Chesters Face 

Chester looks like he is thinking "i'm the luckiest kitten in the worlds!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> I love my kitties. They're so cute and fluffy!!



Great photo!


----------



## Sariina

Love looking at your cat pictures  I miss my Burmese kitty who lives at my boyfriend's house!


----------



## Candice0985

A lady foot she was on my stove begging for prosciutto and I love her toes when they are all spread out lol! 

This morning tuck was on my nightstand saying wake up and feeds me please!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2386534
> View attachment 2386535
> 
> A lady foot she was on my stove begging for prosciutto and I love her toes when they are all spread out lol!
> 
> This morning tuck was on my nightstand saying wake up and feeds me please!




Baby feet make me so happy! I took this of the girls the other day, Charlotte is photo bombing lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Baby feet make me so happy! I took this of the girls the other day, Charlotte is photo bombing lol
> 
> View attachment 2388728



haha cute picture! how are they liking your new place?

I love kitty feet too


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> haha cute picture! how are they liking your new place?
> 
> 
> 
> I love kitty feet too




Spotsy is confused and stands by the door sometimes meowing bc she's waiting to go home but she's starting to understand that we're not going back. Charlie is fine she's pretty good in any situation lol I feel bad for Spots bc when we close on our new place next month we have to move again and she'll be confused again lol


----------



## Dancechika24

Divealicious said:


> I love my kitties. They're so cute and fluffy!!



So adorable!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy is confused and stands by the door sometimes meowing bc she's waiting to go home but she's starting to understand that we're not going back. Charlie is fine she's pretty good in any situation lol I feel bad for Spots bc when we close on our new place next month we have to move again and she'll be confused again lol



aww moving is so hard on kitties! when I moved from my family home into my old condo Tucker hid in the bathtub for almost a month, he hates change! Lady was a kitten at the time so she didn't care.

I moved last Christmas into my townhome and maybe because Lady was more aware of the situation and they had each other to comfort they didn't seem as phased!

I hope Spots  likes her new home once you're moved in


----------



## sally.m

What you buy mummy???


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> What you buy mummy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388878



lol she looks like she's judging you for splurging  

or she is just excited for a new bag to play in!!!


----------



## sally.m

Candice0985 said:


> lol she looks like she's judging you for splurging
> 
> 
> 
> or she is just excited for a new bag to play in!!!




Couldn't care less about what I brought but was very excited about the bag and box!! I've never met a cat that doesn't like a cardboard carrier bag!


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> Couldn't care less about what I brought but was very excited about the bag and box!! I've never met a cat that doesn't like a cardboard carrier bag!



haha I know right!? they get so excited when I go shopping


----------



## Lady Stardust

Does anyone else's babies tuck themselves into blankets? lol Spots always does this, sometimes it's like this and sometimes you can't see her at all and she tumbles out when you move the blanket lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Does anyone else's babies tuck themselves into blankets? lol Spots always does this, sometimes it's like this and sometimes you can't see her at all and she tumbles out when you move the blanket lol
> 
> View attachment 2390351



she likes to be a purrritto 

no my cattens just like to sprawl on me or on top of the blankets!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> she likes to be a purrritto
> 
> 
> 
> no my cattens just like to sprawl on me or on top of the blankets!




I have no idea how she gets into blankets wo thumbs I never actually see her do it but I always find her tucked in! lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I have no idea how she gets into blankets wo thumbs I never actually see her do it but I always find her tucked in! lol



she is just a magical cat  you'll never know how she does it!

but really she probably just goes in head first and turns around lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> Does anyone else's babies tuck themselves into blankets? lol Spots always does this, sometimes it's like this and sometimes you can't see her at all and she tumbles out when you move the blanket lol
> 
> View attachment 2390351



Phoenix (red cat) uses his nose like a shovel to get under the doonah and Bennett usually uses his paws to make a gap. They do love to be warm and snug.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix (red cat) uses his nose like a shovel to get under the doonah and Bennett usually uses his paws to make a gap. They do love to be warm and snug.



LOL Bennet looks like he is having the best sleep with his mouth half open. I picture him to be snoring!


----------



## sally.m

My kitties dont cover themselves up by my mums cat will get under the duvet with you. Spots looks very cosy and warm!


----------



## Lady Stardust

vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix (red cat) uses his nose like a shovel to get under the doonah and Bennett usually uses his paws to make a gap. They do love to be warm and snug.




So cute! Lol I love the second pic


----------



## Divealicious

Is not mouse mat. Is obviously cat mat.


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Is not mouse mat. Is obviously cat mat.



a Chester mat to be precise...not a Toby mat


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> a Chester mat to be precise...not a Toby mat



 true!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> true!



 he is so cute! have his kitten krazies calmed down yet?


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> he is so cute! have his kitten krazies calmed down yet?



Not really, he's very energetic and playful and soooo naughty most of the time! But he can be very cuddly too especially when I'm watching tv. He's also very friendly with visitors, compared to Toby who only wants to cuddle with his mommy  They are quite the characters both of them, and I love how they are their own individuals 

Edit:
I posted this on my instagram yesterday; Chester's 2 faces


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> Is not mouse mat. Is obviously cat mat.




Spotsy loves to sit on laptop cases lol we have tech kitties!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Not really, he's very energetic and playful and soooo naughty most of the time! But he can be very cuddly too especially when I'm watching tv. He's also very friendly with visitors, compared to Toby who only wants to cuddle with his mommy  They are quite the characters both of them, and I love how they are their own individuals
> 
> Edit:
> I posted this on my instagram yesterday; Chester's 2 faces


LOL this picture is amazing.

I love when they're personalities are so different. mine are the same. Lady is like Toby and super cuddly with me but is very shy around anyone else except for my mom, dad and sister when they visit. she hides from all my friends and only comes out when it is quiet and calm.

Tuck is known for introducing himself to anyone that comes in and insists on cuddles right after intros are made  he has been known to throw himself down for a cuddle on the  back of the cable guys legs as he fixed my TV, as well as an electrician LOL


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> LOL this picture is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I love when they're personalities are so different. mine are the same. Lady is like Toby and super cuddly with me but is very shy around anyone else except for my mom, dad and sister when they visit. she hides from all my friends and only comes out when it is quiet and calm.
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck is known for introducing himself to anyone that comes in and insists on cuddles right after intros are made  he has been known to throw himself down for a cuddle on the  back of the cable guys legs as he fixed my TV, as well as an electrician LOL




Spotsy used to be super shy but she's better now.  She's realized new people give her loves so she's more friendly.  If she trusts you or decides she likes you she walks up to you and faces away w her butt facing you so you can pet it lol she loves butt pets!  I always have to tell people who come to my house for the first time "she wants you to pet her butt"


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy used to be super shy but she's better now.  She's realized new people give her loves so she's more friendly.  If she trusts you or decides she likes you she walks up to you and faces away w her butt facing you so you can pet it lol she loves butt pets!  I always have to tell people who come to my house for the first time "she wants you to pet her butt"



Lol! I give guests treats so they can bribe Toby. Maybe he can learn that visitors are nice too!


----------



## leasul2003

Divealicious said:


> Not really, he's very energetic and playful and soooo naughty most of the time! But he can be very cuddly too especially when I'm watching tv. He's also very friendly with visitors, compared to Toby who only wants to cuddle with his mommy  They are quite the characters both of them, and I love how they are their own individuals


 
Boy do I understand what you are going through. Jasper is wearing me out. I adore the little guy, but holy crimeny! And poor Bella, Jasper has just today learned out to climb the cat tree, so Bella is no longer safe from him up in her perch.

Our newest phrase for him is "Jasper, you are exjasperating us!"


----------



## ladysarah

:d:d:d





divealicious said:


> is not mouse mat. Is obviously cat mat.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Gorgeous kitty.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy used to be super shy but she's better now.  She's realized new people give her loves so she's more friendly.  If she trusts you or decides she likes you she walks up to you and faces away w her butt facing you so you can pet it lol she loves butt pets!  I always have to tell people who come to my house for the first time "she wants you to pet her butt"


For me it's getting lady out. She always hides behind the couch and pops out when the coast is clear!


Divealicious said:


> Lol! I give guests treats so they can bribe Toby. Maybe he can learn that visitors are nice too!


A bribe is a good idea, lady already loves food too much though!


leasul2003 said:


> Boy do I understand what you are going through. Jasper is wearing me out. I adore the little guy, but holy crimeny! And poor Bella, Jasper has just today learned out to climb the cat tree, so Bella is no longer safe from him up in her perch.
> 
> Our newest phrase for him is "Jasper, you are exjasperating us!"


----------



## Lady Stardust

I laid on the couch all day yesterday bc Sat I was at my cousin's bridal shower all day and was wiped out and Spots kept coming over to smell my head to see if I died lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I laid on the couch all day yesterday bc Sat I was at my cousin's bridal shower all day and was wiped out and Spots kept coming over to smell my head to see if I died lol
> 
> View attachment 2395605



lol  I love when I wake up and theres a kitty staring down at me!

Spots looks so fluffy and soft in this picture!


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> I laid on the couch all day yesterday bc Sat I was at my cousin's bridal shower all day and was wiped out and Spots kept coming over to smell my head to see if I died lol
> 
> View attachment 2395605



I  Spots!


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> I  Spots!



me too  I love kitties with funny expressions on their faces haha!

Maybe you are already among the 6.5 million people who watched this, but I just had to share this guilty kitty video on youtube


----------



## Candice0985

I woke up to this cutie. Lady was purring up a storm and playing with her catnip bag. Love her to bits!


----------



## Dancechika24

When Lola met her new brother Loki.... It was not pretty lol..Lola hissed and growled at the poor boy!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> me too  I love kitties with funny expressions on their faces haha!
> 
> Maybe you are already among the 6.5 million people who watched this, but I just had to share this guilty kitty video on youtube



Oh, the look on his face when he gets caught, too funny.


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> Oh, the look on his face when he gets caught, too funny.



I knooooooow! I laughed so hard! Especially when he casually closes the drawer with his paw


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> I  Spots!







Divealicious said:


> me too  I love kitties with funny expressions on their faces




Thanks ladies!  I took this today, you can see how pleased she is to take photos with mommy lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> I woke up to this cutie. Lady was purring up a storm and playing with her catnip bag. Love her to bits!
> 
> View attachment 2396278




So pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks ladies!  I took this today, you can see how pleased she is to take photos with mommy lol
> 
> View attachment 2396516





Lady Stardust said:


> So pretty!



haha she looks thrilled to be taking photos with you 

thanks, Lady is my pretty little munchkin. she always poses for pictures whereas Tuck runs and hides when he sees my phone come out lol


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> I woke up to this cutie. Lady was purring up a storm and playing with her catnip bag. Love her to bits!
> View attachment 2396278




That's a great picture of her, it's so clear.


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> That's a great picture of her, it's so clear.



Thanks Michele. It was taken with my iPhone 5s. I just switched from blackberry to iPhone and I really like this camera!
It doesn't hurt that Lady is very photogenic she's always posing for the camera lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice-your cat is gorgeous!
Divalicious-Too cute!
Dancechika-Hopefully Lola warms up to her little brother!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy taking a pretzel nap


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy taking a pretzel nap
> 
> View attachment 2397647



I've never noticed Spots' collar, is it beaded or something? it's cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> I've never noticed Spots' collar, is it beaded or something? it's cute!




Yes it has little rhinestones on it lol I call it her princess necklace


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch!  love it when his tongue sticks out when he's sleeping


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Yes it has little rhinestones on it lol I call it her princess necklace



Haha cute! Such a girly girl you are spots! My two are perma naked. They wear harnesses when playing outside but don't wear their collars often  



mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch!  love it when his tongue sticks out when he's sleeping




Haha stitch is a cutie!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots has been having a pillow obsession this week lol we keep catching her napping on all our pillows


----------



## lifestylekitty

Candice0985 said:


> I woke up to this cutie. Lady was purring up a storm and playing with her catnip bag. Love her to bits!
> View attachment 2396278



So cute. What is the effect of catnip on her? I'm thinking if I can give my cat some.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Divealicious said:


> I love my kitties. They're so cute and fluffy!!



They look so huggable!


----------



## lifestylekitty

sally.m said:


> What you buy mummy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388878



Two of the things I like the most!


----------



## Divealicious

I find it very hard to get up for a cup of tea when he's cuddled up to me like this


----------



## Divealicious

Will just sit here a bit longer and read tPF


----------



## Candice0985

lifestylekitty said:


> So cute. What is the effect of catnip on her? I'm thinking if I can give my cat some.



she just licks the catnip bag for a while and then chills. she doesn't get crazy from it


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots has been having a pillow obsession this week lol we keep catching her napping on all our pillows
> 
> View attachment 2399825
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2399827



haha Spots has discovered the comfiness of pillows!

Tuck has this thing with pillows now, he never used to sleep on them now he is always taking up my pillow space...


----------



## sabrunka

Sylvia in relaxation mode! And...


----------



## Candice0985

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2401070
> 
> Sylvia in relaxation mode! And...
> 
> View attachment 2401071



She is such a pretty girl! She looks so relaxed and happy


----------



## Divealicious

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2401070
> 
> Sylvia in relaxation mode! And...
> 
> View attachment 2401071



Love that last pic, such pretty eyes...


----------



## Lanier

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2401070
> 
> Sylvia in relaxation mode! And...
> 
> View attachment 2401071



Awwww, is she a Scottish Fold? What a cutie!


----------



## Lady Stardust

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2401070
> 
> Sylvia in relaxation mode!




How cute!  She's like "mom I'm wiped out from doing cat stuff" lol


----------



## pixiejenna

My little man was napping on my lap curled up with is head pressed into his back legs and his front paws wrapped around lol.


----------



## Divealicious

pixiejenna said:


> My little man was napping on my lap curled up with is head pressed into his back legs and his front paws wrapped around lol.



Cat yoga!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots has been talking a lot more in the past few months but she still mainly uses her cat sign language to communicate w mommy lol this is her "happy" hand.  When she's happy she raises one paw and when she wants something she taps me on the shoulder.  It sounds so weird but she really seems to have a little system lol


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Mochi is such a lamb and is resting on my knee while I am on tPF that I just had to share


----------



## vinbenphon1

lifestylekitty said:


> So cute. What is the effect of catnip on her? I'm thinking if I can give my cat some.


I have three cats and the catnip affects them all differently. One loves his catnip while he is being brushed and patted. He rubs it on his head and drools all over my hands. My other cat gets a bit aggressive, so when he is rolling around in the catnip (its growing in my garden) we keep our distance or throw a sacrificial toy to him. My third cat, has no interest in it at all. If we put some near him he just moves away. But if it is in a toy he will happily play with it. Weird.


----------



## Candice0985

*NYC Princess* said:


> Mochi is such a lamb and is resting on my knee while I am on tPF that I just had to share
> 
> View attachment 2404451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404453



aww Mochi is so adorable! looks so happy and peaceful 



vinbenphon1 said:


> I have three cats and the catnip affects them all differently. One loves his catnip while he is being brushed and patted. He rubs it on his head and drools all over my hands. My other cat gets a bit aggressive, so when he is rolling around in the catnip (its growing in my garden) we keep our distance or throw a sacrificial toy to him. My third cat, has no interest in it at all. If we put some near him he just moves away. But if it is in a toy he will happily play with it. Weird.



it is so funny the effects catnip has on cats!, Lady will just chill out and lick her catnip bags whereas Tuck likes to sit on it and pretend he is  hatching an egg then pops off and starts biting it lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

*NYC Princess* said:


> Mochi is such a lamb and is resting on my knee while I am on tPF that I just had to share
> 
> View attachment 2404451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404453




So pretty!  I love the pose in the second pic like "yeah I'm pretty, mom" lol

Spotsy catching up on her news


----------



## Sweetpea83

*NYC Princess* said:


> Mochi is such a lamb and is resting on my knee while I am on tPF that I just had to share
> 
> View attachment 2404451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404453



Adorable!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> So pretty!  I love the pose in the second pic like "yeah I'm pretty, mom" lol
> 
> Spotsy catching up on her news
> 
> View attachment 2405164


uh oh....Spots is on the table again!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> uh oh....Spots is on the table again!!!




Lol I know she totally doesn't care, I think she does it on purpose to go against my mom!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol I know she totally doesn't care, I think she does it on purpose to go against my mom!



LOL probably!  this is why I love cats...they do it just to push your buttons!!!


----------



## pmburk

This is our newest baby, Abigail. 

I found her back in July when she was about 3-4 weeks old. I went for a walk down at the park by my house and heard a lot of frantic mewing. Looked around and found this tiny little kitten, all by herself, under a bush. She kept running up to me and mewing and wouldn't stop. This park has no food or water anywhere around & it was over 100 degrees. I looked around, but no other cats or anything. We can't figure out how on earth such a tiny kitten got there by herself! She definitely would not have survived in that heat, being too little to catch anything to eat, and lots of people walk their big dogs there. I carried her home and she's been with us ever since. We kept her in our front bathroom for a couple of days to acclimate & until we could get her checked out by the vet, and she was so tiny that she was using an old skillet from our garage (destined for the recycle bin) as a litterbox!  She had obviously been around people, and after we got her home & fed/watered her she was rubbing into our legs like mad. I've never seen such a small kitten do that! To this day she starts purring the minute I pick her up, every time. I tell myself she remembers me carrying her home. 

Our other 3 cats are seniors and we had forgotten how "energetic" kittens can be. She is jokingly nicknamed "Rosemary's Kitten." That little stuffed cat she has is her favorite toy. She carries it everywhere and gets upset if you take it away. 







More recent pic:


----------



## Candice0985

pmburk said:


> This is our newest baby, Abigail.
> 
> I found her back in July when she was about 3-4 weeks old. I went for a walk down at the park by my house and heard a lot of frantic mewing. Looked around and found this tiny little kitten, all by herself, under a bush. She kept running up to me and mewing and wouldn't stop. This park has no food or water anywhere around & it was over 100 degrees. I looked around, but no other cats or anything. We can't figure out how on earth such a tiny kitten got there by herself! She definitely would not have survived in that heat, being too little to catch anything to eat, and lots of people walk their big dogs there. I carried her home and she's been with us ever since. We kept her in our front bathroom for a couple of days to acclimate & until we could get her checked out by the vet, and she was so tiny that she was using an old skillet from our garage (destined for the recycle bin) as a litterbox!  She had obviously been around people, and after we got her home & fed/watered her she was rubbing into our legs like mad. I've never seen such a small kitten do that! To this day she starts purring the minute I pick her up, every time. I tell myself she remembers me carrying her home.
> 
> Our other 3 cats are seniors and we had forgotten how "energetic" kittens can be. She is jokingly nicknamed "Rosemary's Kitten." That little stuffed cat she has is her favorite toy. She carries it everywhere and gets upset if you take it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recent pic:



she is so pretty! what a luxurious tail she has!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady this morning laying on my comfy cardigan looking at the sunrise


----------



## leasul2003

pmburk said:


> This is our newest baby, Abigail.
> 
> I found her back in July when she was about 3-4 weeks old. I went for a walk down at the park by my house and heard a lot of frantic mewing. Looked around and found this tiny little kitten, all by herself, under a bush. She kept running up to me and mewing and wouldn't stop. This park has no food or water anywhere around & it was over 100 degrees. I looked around, but no other cats or anything. We can't figure out how on earth such a tiny kitten got there by herself! She definitely would not have survived in that heat, being too little to catch anything to eat, and lots of people walk their big dogs there. I carried her home and she's been with us ever since. We kept her in our front bathroom for a couple of days to acclimate & until we could get her checked out by the vet, and she was so tiny that she was using an old skillet from our garage (destined for the recycle bin) as a litterbox!  She had obviously been around people, and after we got her home & fed/watered her she was rubbing into our legs like mad. I've never seen such a small kitten do that! To this day she starts purring the minute I pick her up, every time. I tell myself she remembers me carrying her home.
> 
> Our other 3 cats are seniors and we had forgotten how "energetic" kittens can be. She is jokingly nicknamed "Rosemary's Kitten." That little stuffed cat she has is her favorite toy. She carries it everywhere and gets upset if you take it away.


 
Your story is similar to mine when I adopted Bella (also in July.) Except she wasn't a baby kitten, she was about 6-7 months old and starving to death. I thought she would be a mommy's girl because I rescued her. But alas, she is a daddy's girl through and through. 

Here are her before and after pics. As you can see, she is no longer a scrawny thing.


----------



## leasul2003

Oops, the picture didn't attach.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh wow. I am having operator error issues.:giggles:


----------



## Lady Stardust

pmburk said:


> This is our newest baby, Abigail.
> 
> I found her back in July when she was about 3-4 weeks old. I went for a walk down at the park by my house and heard a lot of frantic mewing. Looked around and found this tiny little kitten, all by herself, under a bush. She kept running up to me and mewing and wouldn't stop. This park has no food or water anywhere around & it was over 100 degrees. I looked around, but no other cats or anything. We can't figure out how on earth such a tiny kitten got there by herself! She definitely would not have survived in that heat, being too little to catch anything to eat, and lots of people walk their big dogs there. I carried her home and she's been with us ever since. We kept her in our front bathroom for a couple of days to acclimate & until we could get her checked out by the vet, and she was so tiny that she was using an old skillet from our garage (destined for the recycle bin) as a litterbox!  She had obviously been around people, and after we got her home & fed/watered her she was rubbing into our legs like mad. I've never seen such a small kitten do that! To this day she starts purring the minute I pick her up, every time. I tell myself she remembers me carrying her home.
> 
> Our other 3 cats are seniors and we had forgotten how "energetic" kittens can be. She is jokingly nicknamed "Rosemary's Kitten." That little stuffed cat she has is her favorite toy. She carries it everywhere and gets upset if you take it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recent pic:




Such a pretty cat!


----------



## pmburk

Aw, thanks everyone! We sure love her. She is definitely a mama's girl! 

The funny thing is that I only got on my "I'm going to go for a walk to the park" kick (not my normal behavior/routine) for about 3 days total during the summer, and that happened to be one of them. The last day I went, actually. Under normal circumstances, I would never have found her. One of those "right place, right time" things. Maybe I have good animal karma? My husband says she hit the cat lottery.



leasul2003 said:


> Oh wow. I am having operator error issues.:giggles:



Bella is so pretty! And yes, definitely no longer starving. 



Candice0985 said:


> she is so pretty! what a luxurious tail she has!!!



Thanks! All night we have been calling her "luxurious tail."


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> LOL probably!  this is why I love cats...they do it just to push your buttons!!!



Chester too! We have one chair in the living room where they are not allowed because the material works liks a magnet on cat hairs. Chester will run into the living room and jump up and over the chair just for fun. Naughty naughty... 

We received new snowboard stuff yesterday, caught the kittens doing this:





I think they want to go on a skiing holiday too!


----------



## Candice0985

pmburk said:


> Aw, thanks everyone! We sure love her. She is definitely a mama's girl!
> 
> The funny thing is that I only got on my "I'm going to go for a walk to the park" kick (not my normal behavior/routine) for about 3 days total during the summer, and that happened to be one of them. The last day I went, actually. Under normal circumstances, I would never have found her. One of those "right place, right time" things. Maybe I have good animal karma? My husband says she hit the cat lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> Bella is so pretty! And yes, definitely no longer starving.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! All night we have been calling her "luxurious tail."


haha she probably appreciates it. her tail is definitely floofy and poofy 



Divealicious said:


> Chester too! We have one chair in the living room where they are not allowed because the material works liks a magnet on cat hairs. Chester will run into the living room and jump up and over the chair just for fun. Naughty naughty...
> 
> We received new snowboard stuff yesterday, caught the kittens doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they want to go on a skiing holiday too!


Chester is so funny, he knows you don't want him on that chair but it is SO MUCH FUN. he cannot resist 

they are so cute, they want to snowboarding too


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> Chester too! We have one chair in the living room where they are not allowed because the material works liks a magnet on cat hairs. Chester will run into the living room and jump up and over the chair just for fun. Naughty naughty...
> 
> 
> 
> We received new snowboard stuff yesterday, caught the kittens doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they want to go on a skiing holiday too!




"Oh mom did you want this? We were going to share..."


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> Chester is so funny, he knows you don't want him on that chair but it is SO MUCH FUN. he cannot resist
> 
> they are so cute, they want to snowboarding too



They always come 'help' me unpack things  Such friendly helpful little kitties 



Lady Stardust said:


> "Oh mom did you want this? We were going to share..."



Lol!  More like "Oh this is new, let's sit on/in it!"


----------



## leasul2003

Today's picture of Jasper the Disaster trying to sneak up on his sister, Bella. (sorry for the size)


----------



## Michele26

Hi everyone! Just got home after being away for a week. Seeing all your feline babies lifts my spirit. 

Please keep them coming.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots trying to keep warm in the freezing weather we had today


----------



## Candice0985

Lady is having a really good sleeps


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Today's picture of Jasper the Disaster trying to sneak up on his sister, Bella. (sorry for the size)



Haha he's working on his stalking skills!!! They're both very cutes!



Lady Stardust said:


> Spots trying to keep warm in the freezing weather we had today
> 
> View attachment 2409838




Aww what a little muffin. She wants a blankie! It's cold here today too. Brrrr!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Here are my babies cuddling together.  This is Gizmo on the left and Mason on the right.


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe....my Mochi! He's been through a lot it's nice to see he all relaxed and cuddling with me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> Lady is having a really good sleeps
> View attachment 2410531



I wanna rub her belly!


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> I wanna rub her belly!



haha it is pretty soft and floofy  she would let you give her belly rubs for about 3 seconds and then would grab your hand and pretend she is a brave cat by nibbling on it followed by lots of kisses


----------



## Candice0985

LuvManoloB said:


> Here are my babies cuddling together.  This is Gizmo on the left and Mason on the right.


sleeping head bops! so cute!



mymeimei02 said:


> Awe....my Mochi! He's been through a lot it's nice to see he all relaxed and cuddling with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2410810


i'm glad he is relaxed and happy.  cuddles make everything better!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone's kitties are so sleepy lately!  Winter makes them tired lol.  mymeimei02, I love Mochi's nose spot!  Little things on animals make me happy like Charlotte has one black whisker and all her rest are white


----------



## clevercat

Posting this everywhere. My boy, Gerbil


----------



## clevercat

Noes interrupt Mai yoga class, gramma!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Posting this everywhere. My boy, Gerbil
> View attachment 2411560


:kiss:



clevercat said:


> Noes interrupt Mai yoga class, gramma!
> View attachment 2411631


omg, she is little fuzzy tortie pretzel!!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Everyone's kitties are so sleepy lately!  Winter makes them tired lol.  mymeimei02, I love Mochi's nose spot!  Little things on animals make me happy like Charlotte has one black whisker and all her rest are white



I know! it's the weather, they just want to curl up and have a toasty nap 

I love the little things too. Lady has half a mustache and pink toes with freckles! and she looks like she is wearing a cardigan that is buttoned only once lol I joke that she is really a white cat but wears a grey cardi 

Tuck is all grey but he has fine dark grey lines on his tail that you can only see in the sunlight


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> I know! it's the weather, they just want to curl up and have a toasty nap
> 
> I love the little things too. Lady has half a mustache and pink toes with freckles! and she looks like she is wearing a cardigan that is buttoned only once lol I joke that she is really a white cat but wears a grey cardi
> 
> Tuck is all grey but he has fine dark grey lines on his tail that you can only see in the sunlight




Spots has those tail rings too!  Hers are like a dark grey that only shows in direct light. 

Spotsy making what my mom calls her "old lady face"


----------



## vinbenphon1

Joining the cutie pics with my adopted boy Bennett dreaming of 'milk'.


----------



## vinbenphon1

This is Vincent meeting the local wildlife well safely through the glass window (phew).


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Posting this everywhere. My boy, Gerbil
> View attachment 2411560


Gorgeous boy. It is so uplifting to read your thread and learn that you love the oldies. I wish I could have more fur babies but where I live cat numbers are controlled by law. Only two. I was lucky to have had my three before these laws came into force, but no more&#8230;


----------



## GoGlam

I love all the photos! Please keep them coming everyone  their personalities really shine through 



vinbenphon1 said:


> This is Vincent meeting the local wildlife well safely through the glass window (phew).



If I was sitting on a chair, I have no doubt I would've fallen over! Reptiles scare me to no end.. That is one brave cat


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots has those tail rings too!  Hers are like a dark grey that only shows in direct light.
> 
> Spotsy making what my mom calls her "old lady face"
> 
> View attachment 2411967
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411968


 Spots looks like she has to sneeze!!! she has so many facial expressions!



vinbenphon1 said:


> Joining the cutie pics with my adopted boy Bennett dreaming of 'milk'.


haha what a cutie! he has nice teeth 



vinbenphon1 said:


> This is Vincent meeting the local wildlife well safely through the glass window (phew).


omg I would freak if I saw that lizard outside my door!


----------



## vinbenphon1

GoGlam said:


> I love all the photos! Please keep them coming everyone  their personalities really shine through
> 
> 
> 
> If I was sitting on a chair, I have no doubt I would've fallen over! Reptiles scare me to no end.. That is one brave cat


I know what you guys mean. I used to be OK with all things wriggly, but after my two idiot furry children (Vincent & Phoenix) decided to try out snake wrangling, I now feel sick if I even see a snake or lizard. I hope they do to, since they had to spend 4 days in hospital on an anti-venom drip.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> I know what you guys mean. I used to be OK with all things wriggly, but after my two idiot furry children (Vincent & Phoenix) decided to try out snake wrangling, I now feel sick if I even see a snake or lizard. I hope they do to, since they had to spend 4 days in hospital on an anti-venom drip.



what brave aussie cats you have! i'm happy that Vincent and Phoenix were okay.

when I lived at my childhood home my oldest cat Tucker (only cat at the time) saw a mouse in my parents basement and FREAKED I have never seen him run up the stairs so fast LOL

he refused to go in the laundry room where the mouse incident happened ever again....


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> what brave aussie cats you have! i'm happy that Vincent and Phoenix were okay.
> 
> when I lived at my childhood home my oldest cat Tucker (only cat at the time) saw a mouse in my parents basement and FREAKED I have never seen him run up the stairs so fast LOL
> 
> he refused to go in the laundry room where the mouse incident happened ever again....



 my childhood cat was like this too lol. I had to catch them myself&#8230;

I was home at the time of the snake visit and Phoenix had come inside acting a bit funny (venom taking effect already) then I heard noises and thought the other two were doing something naughty so I went outside to see. Vincent was on top of it (whilst it was biting him), Bennett was at the back like he was egging Vincent on. I just remember grabbing tails and throwing them inside. I must have been yelling hysterically because my neighbours came outside. So I loaded cat carriers and sped to the vet leaving my elderly neighbours chopping the snakes head off.


----------



## Sweetpea83

vinbenphon1 said:


> Joining the cutie pics with my adopted boy Bennett dreaming of 'milk'.



Love seeing the bottom teeth of cats..so cute!


vinbenphon1 said:


> This is Vincent meeting the local wildlife well safely through the glass window (phew).


Love his name! I wonder what kind of reptile is that..


----------



## Lady Stardust

Someone left this Thanksgiving turkey on my floor


----------



## Necromancer

Aubie, belly up:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Necromancer said:


> Aubie, belly up:


Ooohhhh what a cutie. Makes me want to blow him some raspberries on that spotty tummy.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Someone left this Thanksgiving turkey on my floor
> 
> View attachment 2413130



 alright who put the turkey on the floor!?? this turkey needs lots of kisses!

around thanksgiving (ours was in October) I always call Tucker my TurTucky....he is about the size of a turducken


----------



## Candice0985

Necromancer said:


> Aubie, belly up:



awww Aubie is so cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Necromancer said:


> Aubie, belly up:




Adorable!


----------



## Necromancer

Aubie chillaxing on his kitty bed on the windowsill:


----------



## Candice0985

Necromancer said:


> Aubie chillaxing on his kitty bed on the windowsill:


----------



## Divealicious

Loving all the cute/funny pics!! Thanks all for sharing


----------



## ladysarah

Another photo for my fave forum...


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> Another photo for my fave forum...



Lady Beatrice you are beautiful!


----------



## shortsweetness

My lovely baby Ginger. She loves to sleep right next to me


----------



## vinbenphon1

so sweet.


----------



## Kalos

Woody, yawning after her nap.


----------



## Candice0985

shortsweetness said:


> View attachment 2416535
> 
> My lovely baby Ginger. She loves to sleep right next to me


aww she's so cute! does she have extra toes? 



Kalos said:


> View attachment 2416767
> 
> 
> Woody, yawning after her nap.


haha she looks like she is not quite ready to get up!


----------



## shortsweetness

shortsweetness said:


> View attachment 2416535
> 
> My lovely baby Ginger. She loves to sleep right next to me



No. But it does look like that. She likes to stretch her leg out to touch me while she is napping.


----------



## Michele26

Left last Tuesday for Thanksgiving with my family in NJ. We came home around 4: a.m. this morning. Just now catching up on all the new sweet pictures. Love seeing them.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My mom and I were in Baltimore this weekend visiting my aunt and uncle and my mom saw a flyer for kittens available for adoption in January.  One has a bad leg and my mom has been wanting a disabled kitty for a while so we called the people and we're waiting to hear back.  I hope we get it!


----------



## pinkypinky73

I love cat I have 3 the same in the pics!!! they are so adorable!!!!


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> My mom and I were in Baltimore this weekend visiting my aunt and uncle and my mom saw a flyer for kittens available for adoption in January.  One has a bad leg and my mom has been wanting a disabled kitty for a while so we called the people and we're waiting to hear back.  I hope we get it!



Your mom must be a very caring person. Not many people are willing to adopt a disabled animal. God bless her & you too.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My mom and I were in Baltimore this weekend visiting my aunt and uncle and my mom saw a flyer for kittens available for adoption in January.  One has a bad leg and my mom has been wanting a disabled kitty for a while so we called the people and we're waiting to hear back.  I hope we get it!



I hope you do too! kitties with disabilities are always left behind...  fingers crossed this kitty gets an amazing home with your family!!!


----------



## Necromancer

My kitten Aubie watching an aquarium on YouTube:


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Your mom must be a very caring person. Not many people are willing to adopt a disabled animal. God bless her & you too.







Candice0985 said:


> I hope you do too! kitties with disabilities are always left behind...  fingers crossed this kitty gets an amazing home with your family!!!




Thanks ladies!  We heard back from the owner and I'm pretty sure we're getting him/her.  She's named it "Whisker" for now and doesn't know the sex yet.  I actually think that's such a cute name!  The kitten can also walk he/she just has a little difficulty and his legs are uneven.  Here's some photos, she/he's the red and white one-


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks ladies!  We heard back from the owner and I'm pretty sure we're getting him/her.  She's named it "Whisker" for now and doesn't know the sex yet.  I actually think that's such a cute name!  The kitten can also walk he/she just has a little difficulty and his legs are uneven.  Here's some photos, she/he's the red and white one-
> 
> View attachment 2417824
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417825



he/she is so cute! I wonder if Spots will be nurturing to her future baby sibling?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> he/she is so cute! I wonder if Spots will be nurturing to her future baby sibling?




I hope she will too, I know Simon will be fine bc he loves other cats but Spotsy it's going to take some time.  My friend said that if Spots isn't nice she's just being a fat jerk lol I know Charlie is going to be exited bc she's never seen a kitten before she's going to think it's a Charlotte sized cat lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I hope she will too, I know Simon will be fine bc he loves other cats but Spotsy it's going to take some time.  My friend said that if Spots isn't nice she's just being a fat jerk lol I know Charlie is going to be exited bc she's never seen a kitten before she's going to think it's a Charlotte sized cat lol



haha Charlotte is going to think you got her a guinea pig friend  i'm sure Spots will come around eventually...maybe her nurturing sense will turn on?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> haha Charlotte is going to think you got her a guinea pig friend  i'm sure Spots will come around eventually...maybe her nurturing sense will turn on?




I hope so!  She hates babies ever since hers left the house lol she's the big baby in charge now.  I think she'll realize that the new kitten is disabled though and won't feel threatened by it.  She does ok w Simon as long as he doesn't get too close.  I'd like to see her be friends w the kitty.  She's going to have to share Charlie with it!  Lol that's going to piss her off too she's so protective of Charlotte!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I hope so!  She hates babies ever since hers left the house lol she's the big baby in charge now.  I think she'll realize that the new kitten is disabled though and won't feel threatened by it.  She does ok w Simon as long as he doesn't get too close.  I'd like to see her be friends w the kitty.  She's going to have to share Charlie with it!  Lol that's going to piss her off too she's so protective of Charlotte!



I think she sees Charlotte as her baby  fingers crossed she'll accept the new kitten and they'll be besties!

Tucker has been such a grump lately, he hardly plays with Lady anymore and when they do he always gets too physical. on Sunday they were playing and he jumped on her and bite the back of her neck so hard she starting meowing. I had to run over and put my finger in his mouth to pull him off her and stop him from biting her....he's getting mean in his old age  I grounded him to my room for 30 minutes until he calmed down because he was trying to attack me after Lady ran away. I know he was trying to be dominant so I put him laying on the ground and held on to him so he stayed down. I wanted him to know he's not the boss!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> I think she sees Charlotte as her baby  fingers crossed she'll accept the new kitten and they'll be besties!
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker has been such a grump lately, he hardly plays with Lady anymore and when they do he always gets too physical. on Sunday they were playing and he jumped on her and bite the back of her neck so hard she starting meowing. I had to run over and put my finger in his mouth to pull him off her and stop him from biting her....he's getting mean in his old age  I grounded him to my room for 30 minutes until he calmed down because he was trying to attack me after Lady ran away. I know he was trying to be dominant so I put him laying on the ground and held on to him so he stayed down. I wanted him to know he's not the boss!!




Storm used to do that same thing to Spots, he would run up to her and bite her neck to show he was the big boss.  Spots always had globs of cat spit on her neck from brother's drool lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Storm used to do that same thing to Spots, he would run up to her and bite her neck to show he was the big boss.  Spots always had globs of cat spit on her neck from brother's drool lol



aw poor Spots! I know animals do this but I hate the dominance fights...

I just don't like this behaviour because he takes it too far. when I was away for a few days I had my mom watching my cats and when I came back Lady had a cut along her jaw, it looked liked they had fought because they were ignoring each other and not being their usual selves...so I know it escalates if I don't intervene. and Tuck is so much bigger then Lady that when he sits on her she is pinned!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> aw poor Spots! I know animals do this but I hate the dominance fights...
> 
> I just don't like this behaviour because he takes it too far. when I was away for a few days I had my mom watching my cats and when I came back Lady had a cut along her jaw, it looked liked they had fought because they were ignoring each other and not being their usual selves...so I know it escalates if I don't intervene. and Tuck is so much bigger then Lady that when he sits on her she is pinned!




Aww I know what you mean I hate when babies don't get along too.  Spots isn't violent but like w Simon she'll hiss at him and make a weird groan sound when she's mad. Storm was pretty gentle too but he loved to give Spots a good beating like a typical big brother lol he was never really really rough with her I think it was more playful but I don't like when they hiss


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Aww I know what you mean I hate when babies don't get along too.  Spots isn't violent but like w Simon she'll hiss at him and make a weird groan sound when she's mad. Storm was pretty gentle too but he loved to give Spots a good beating like a typical big brother lol he was never really really rough with her I think it was more playful but I don't like when they hiss



exactly, i'm fine with play fighting I just don't want the hissing and the frantic meows I heard  sunday 

I think Spots will like her new brother/sister  do you know when you'll get to bring her/him home?


----------



## leasul2003

I'm dealing with this type of behavior right now. My Jasper is going through kitten krazies and is attacking Bella. Only he's overzealous and it really ticks her off to the point that she attacks him. She growls deep in her throat anytime he comes near her.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> exactly, i'm fine with play fighting I just don't want the hissing and the frantic meows I heard  sunday
> 
> 
> 
> I think Spots will like her new brother/sister  do you know when you'll get to bring her/him home?




The kitty will be ready to pick up in January.  They were just born on Nov 1st so the kitten will be a sassy Scorpio just like me! lol


----------



## lifestylekitty

Lady Stardust said:


> Thanks ladies!  We heard back from the owner and I'm pretty sure we're getting him/her.  She's named it "Whisker" for now and doesn't know the sex yet.  I actually think that's such a cute name!  The kitten can also walk he/she just has a little difficulty and his legs are uneven.  Here's some photos, she/he's the red and white one-
> 
> View attachment 2417824
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417825



So cuuute!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Divealicious said:


> Chester too! We have one chair in the living room where they are not allowed because the material works liks a magnet on cat hairs. Chester will run into the living room and jump up and over the chair just for fun. Naughty naughty...
> 
> We received new snowboard stuff yesterday, caught the kittens doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they want to go on a skiing holiday too!



Hahaha this is so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I'm dealing with this type of behavior right now. My Jasper is going through kitten krazies and is attacking Bella. Only he's overzealous and it really ticks her off to the point that she attacks him. She growls deep in her throat anytime he comes near her.



it's the worst to deal with except Tucker is 10 years old so it's not the kitten crazies it's him being a grumpy old man!! I hope Jasper learns his place and respects Bella.

so i'm assuming they are not the best of friends yet? do they cuddle at all?


----------



## pmburk

We have this old wool Army blanket that our cats are obsessed with. Whenever we put it out, they instantly attach themselves to it and sleep for hours.  Sometimes I put it out on the corner of the desk to keep them out of my lap while I'm working.

Here's Abigail sleeping on it like a sweet little angel:






And here's Abigail (left) with my senior kitty Moses. We call this "2-cats-1-blanket." Normally they get along okay, but Moses really just sort of tolerates Abigail. The wool blanket is the peacemaker that tears down all feline barriers.


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> Lady Beatrice you are beautiful!



Thank you- she knows how to work it . Love this thread and looking at everyone's adorable cats and dogs ...


----------



## Candice0985

pmburk said:


> We have this old wool Army blanket that our cats are obsessed with. Whenever we put it out, they instantly attach themselves to it and sleep for hours.  Sometimes I put it out on the corner of the desk to keep them out of my lap while I'm working.
> 
> Here's Abigail sleeping on it like a sweet little angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Abigail (left) with my senior kitty Moses. We call this "2-cats-1-blanket." Normally they get along okay, but Moses really just sort of tolerates Abigail. The wool blanket is the peacemaker that tears down all feline barriers.


aww Abigail does look like a little angel  i'm glad that the army blanket brings Moses and Abigail together for a good snoodle


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> it's the worst to deal with except Tucker is 10 years old so it's not the kitten crazies it's him being a grumpy old man!! I hope Jasper learns his place and respects Bella.
> 
> so i'm assuming they are not the best of friends yet? do they cuddle at all?


 
Nope. No cuddling. Mostly Jasper's fault. He doesn't hold still long enough for Bella to even consider cuddling with him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Earlier today I was very snugly with Zorro when I finally had to get up and do stuff I put him down in the chair ever so gingerly as to make up for leaving him, he looked extra cute so I of course had to snap a pic.


----------



## ColdSteel

My Bella loves to lie down all flat. And wow, gotta yank that cover away from her to wash!




She loves to cuddle. Sleeps under the covers with me. My mom adopted her from Cat House on the Kings. She was placed for adoption twice--first family gave her up, second family gave her back when she had a UTI. Poor girl was so depressed they had to force feed her with a syringe.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Nope. No cuddling. Mostly Jasper's fault. He doesn't hold still long enough for Bella to even consider cuddling with him.



what a wriggly little boy!  he'll settle down soon, fingers crossed him and Bella become buds


----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> Earlier today I was very snugly with Zorro when I finally had to get up and do stuff I put him down in the chair ever so gingerly as to make up for leaving him, he looked extra cute so I of course had to snap a pic.


aww Zorro looks so cute, he says how can you gets up mom when I cuddle you and look so cutes!? 



ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2419835
> 
> View attachment 2419836
> 
> 
> My Bella loves to lie down all flat. And wow, gotta yank that cover away from her to wash!
> 
> View attachment 2419837
> 
> 
> She loves to cuddle. Sleeps under the covers with me. My mom adopted her from Cat House on the Kings. She was placed for adoption twice--first family gave her up, second family gave her back when she had a UTI. Poor girl was so depressed they had to force feed her with a syringe.


Bella looks like a sweet girl  they truly take it to heart when a family does not want them, let alone two. i'm happy you found her she looks like she loves you to bits!


----------



## vinbenphon1

pixiejenna said:


> Earlier today I was very snugly with Zorro when I finally had to get up and do stuff I put him down in the chair ever so gingerly as to make up for leaving him, he looked extra cute so I of course had to snap a pic.


Awww, he says 'where you going mommy'?


----------



## pmburk

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2419835
> 
> View attachment 2419836
> 
> 
> My Bella loves to lie down all flat. And wow, gotta yank that cover away from her to wash!
> 
> View attachment 2419837
> 
> 
> She loves to cuddle. Sleeps under the covers with me. My mom adopted her from Cat House on the Kings. She was placed for adoption twice--first family gave her up, second family gave her back when she had a UTI. Poor girl was so depressed they had to force feed her with a syringe.


 
Aw, she is beautiful!


----------



## pixiejenna

ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2419835
> 
> View attachment 2419836
> 
> 
> My Bella loves to lie down all flat. And wow, gotta yank that cover away from her to wash!
> 
> View attachment 2419837
> 
> 
> She loves to cuddle. Sleeps under the covers with me. My mom adopted her from Cat House on the Kings. She was placed for adoption twice--first family gave her up, second family gave her back when she had a UTI. Poor girl was so depressed they had to force feed her with a syringe.



Aww what a cutie and a lucky duck that she finally made it to her forever home. What a heart breaking story to hear she was given up twice. 



Candice0985 said:


> aww Zorro looks so cute, he says how can you gets up mom when I cuddle you and look so cutes!?





vinbenphon1 said:


> Awww, he says 'where you going mommy'?



LOL I should have stayed and snuggled with him instead of going out, I got rear-ended for the second time this year and my shoulder & back hurt. He's keeping me company and has pretty much snuggled me since I came home yesterday.


----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> Aww what a cutie and a lucky duck that she finally made it to her forever home. What a heart breaking story to hear she was given up twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I should have stayed and snuggled with him instead of going out, I got rear-ended for the second time this year and my shoulder & back hurt. He's keeping me company and has pretty much snuggled me since I came home yesterday.



ugh that sucks! I hope your shoulder and back feel better soon, the more kitty snuggles you get the quicker you'll feel better


----------



## pixiejenna

Candice0985 said:


> ugh that sucks! I hope your shoulder and back feel better soon, the more kitty snuggles you get the quicker you'll feel better



Thanks for the well wishes, he is doing his best to make me feel better he's such a good guy.


----------



## Necromancer

*Candice*, I hope you're feeling better today and not too sore.


----------



## leasul2003

pmburk said:


> We have this old wool Army blanket that our cats are obsessed with. Whenever we put it out, they instantly attach themselves to it and sleep for hours.  Sometimes I put it out on the corner of the desk to keep them out of my lap while I'm working. Here's Abigail sleeping on it like a sweet little angel:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Abigail (left) with my senior kitty Moses. We call this "2-cats-1-blanket." Normally they get along okay, but Moses really just sort of tolerates Abigail. The wool blanket is the peacemaker that tears down all feline barriers.


 
Ah yes, I remember those blankets from my dad's days in the military. Those are the scratchiest blankets ever made!


----------



## Divealicious

Best buds napping...


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Best buds napping...



haha look at Chester's feet!!!  they are too cute, I love how they just both get up on the top level, squeeze in and have the bestest snuggles.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> Best buds napping...




Love!

So we're definitely getting the kitten in January!  we still don't know if it's a boy or a girl but if it's a girl we're thinking of naming it Peaches.  Here's a new pic we got today, the bad leg is in the front


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> haha look at Chester's feet!!!  they are too cute, I love how they just both get up on the top level, squeeze in and have the bestest snuggles.



I know! Big feet!! Lol 



Lady Stardust said:


> Love!
> 
> So we're definitely getting the kitten in January!  we still don't know if it's a boy or a girl but if it's a girl we're thinking of naming it Peaches.  Here's a new pic we got today, the bad leg is in the front
> 
> View attachment 2421453



I love Peaches  i think it suits her!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Love!
> 
> So we're definitely getting the kitten in January!  we still don't know if it's a boy or a girl but if it's a girl we're thinking of naming it Peaches.  Here's a new pic we got today, the bad leg is in the front
> 
> View attachment 2421453



aww either way boy or girl this kitten is so cute! they'll be lucky to have a loving home and kitty family...Spots i'm talking to you.... welcome your new baby sister/brother


----------



## Necromancer

Lady Stardust said:


> Love!
> 
> So we're definitely getting the kitten in January!  we still don't know if it's a boy or a girl but if it's a girl we're thinking of naming it Peaches.  Here's a new pic we got today, the bad leg is in the front



Awww, what a cutie pie.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> Love!
> 
> So we're definitely getting the kitten in January!  we still don't know if it's a boy or a girl but if it's a girl we're thinking of naming it Peaches.  Here's a new pic we got today, the bad leg is in the front
> 
> View attachment 2421453


awww such a cutey.  Peaches definitely suits this darling whether boy or girl.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Thanks ladies!  I can't wait to pick up the baby I'm so excited lol we haven't had a kitten in ages!


----------



## millux

Misha (boy), I post him everywhere lol:


----------



## Candice0985

millux said:


> Misha (boy), I post him everywhere lol:



such a cutie!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

millux said:


> Misha (boy), I post him everywhere lol:




Aww he has the same kind of nose as Spotsy!


----------



## Kalos

millux said:


> Misha (boy), I post him everywhere lol:




He's so cute, I'm not sure why but he reminds me of an owl &#128522;


----------



## leasul2003

What a handsome guy he is. And quite the little model, posing all studly for the camera.


----------



## SF 3535

http://i39.tinypic.com/eq5vo8.jpg


----------



## millux

Thanks, everyone! He is my spoiled, spoiled baby!

I will be sure to pass the compliments on to him :giggles:


----------



## Candice0985

SF 3535 said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/eq5vo8.jpg



make sure your kitty stays away from those lilies!!! they are extremely poisonous! my youngest cat got lily dust from the stamen in her eye and she almost went into renal failure. luckily I got her to the vet in time to put her on fluids and flush her system of the poison.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> make sure your kitty stays away from those lilies!!! they are extremely poisonous! my youngest cat got lily dust from the stamen in her eye and she almost went into renal failure. luckily I got her to the vet in time to put her on fluids and flush her system of the poison.




I didn't know that!  Lilies are my favorite flower and Spots LOVES to eat plants!  If I have them in the house I'll watch out now


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I didn't know that!  Lilies are my favorite flower and Spots LOVES to eat plants!  If I have them in the house I'll watch out now



SUPER poisonous! even a bit of lily pollen can cause severe side effects.
Lady was really lucky, the vet told me if I had waited a day to bring her to the vet she would have gone into renal failure and once the poison is ingested after a few hours there is not much they can do but flush the system and give them boosts of minerals to help fight it off...it's incredibly dangerous and I didn't know this until I woke up one day and she was acting "off" and then I noticed the pollen dust on her nose and eyes. she stuck her head in a lily to smell it, she didn't even eat it!

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/toxicology/a/Lily-Toxicity-In-Cats-And-Dogs.htm

now I only have orchids or roses in my house because I know cats can eat them and they're not poisonous lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> SUPER poisonous! even a bit of lily pollen can cause severe side effects.
> Lady was really lucky, the vet told me if I had waited a day to bring her to the vet she would have gone into renal failure and once the poison is ingested after a few hours there is not much they can do but flush the system and give them boosts of minerals to help fight it off...it's incredibly dangerous and I didn't know this until I woke up one day and she was acting "off" and then I noticed the pollen dust on her nose and eyes. she stuck her head in a lily to smell it, she didn't even eat it!
> 
> http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/toxicology/a/Lily-Toxicity-In-Cats-And-Dogs.htm
> 
> now I only have orchids or roses in my house because I know cats can eat them and they're not poisonous lol




Spots always gets in trouble for eating my moms flowers when she has them lol not so much the flowers themselves but Spotsy likes the leaves, I'll always find them all shredded into strings lol


----------



## ColdSteel

One of my outdoor tabbies... Someone is getting ready for the winter!




Sweet Sharpie who likes to put her paws on the glass. 




And Bella, my living fur stole!

I can't have flowers in the house. Annie eats them all up and then promptly barfs them on the floor!


----------



## sally.m

Drummond having a nap


----------



## sally.m

Sailor in the bath


----------



## sally.m

Sailor has always been curious about the loo, guess it got the better of him and he jumped ip to investigate. Typical little boy being dirty


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots always gets in trouble for eating my moms flowers when she has them lol not so much the flowers themselves but Spotsy likes the leaves, I'll always find them all shredded into strings lol


lol she's so funny, have you bought her cat grass? Lady loves it!



ColdSteel said:


> View attachment 2426960
> 
> 
> One of my outdoor tabbies... Someone is getting ready for the winter!
> 
> View attachment 2426961
> 
> 
> Sweet Sharpie who likes to put her paws on the glass.
> 
> View attachment 2426962
> 
> 
> And Bella, my living fur stole!
> 
> I can't have flowers in the house. Annie eats them all up and then promptly barfs them on the floor!


your kitties are so sweet! I love Bella, she looks so content 



sally.m said:


> View attachment 2427216
> 
> 
> Drummond having a nap





sally.m said:


> View attachment 2427217
> 
> 
> Sailor in the bath





sally.m said:


> View attachment 2427218
> 
> 
> Sailor has always been curious about the loo, guess it got the better of him and he jumped ip to investigate. Typical little boy being dirty


Sailor and Drummond are adorable, love Drummonds toes


----------



## pmburk

Lady Stardust said:


> Love!
> 
> So we're definitely getting the kitten in January!  we still don't know if it's a boy or a girl but if it's a girl we're thinking of naming it Peaches.  Here's a new pic we got today, the bad leg is in the front
> 
> View attachment 2421453


 
Oh, what a sweet little baby!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> lol she's so funny, have you bought her cat grass? Lady loves it!




Yes we got some for Spotsy and she ate it all lol  we had to keep trying to hide it bc she wasn't happy just being rationed little pieces lol 

Woke up to this gumdrop sitting on me


----------



## leasul2003

Your Bella looks just like my Jasper. And I also have a Bella.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Yes we got some for Spotsy and she ate it all lol  we had to keep trying to hide it bc she wasn't happy just being rationed little pieces lol
> 
> Woke up to this gumdrop sitting on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427462



haha what a piglet!!! my two graze on it, they take little bits at a time. lady LOVES it though, i'll bring a new one home and I can't even get it down on the floor before she's meeping and chatting away. "gives it to me naows!!!" it's good for them so I don't mind if they eat it all 

temptations treats on the other hand...I cannot get them off of those. now these are limited!!! I call these treats their "cheezeburgers"


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Your Bella looks just like my Jasper. And I also have a Bella.



haha true! how is Jasper doing? still terrorizing!?

I also had a Bella for a while  until I found her and one of her kitties a permanent home together.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> haha what a piglet!!! my two graze on it, they take little bits at a time. lady LOVES it though, i'll bring a new one home and I can't even get it down on the floor before she's meeping and chatting away. "gives it to me naows!!!" it's good for them so I don't mind if they eat it all
> 
> 
> 
> temptations treats on the other hand...I cannot get them off of those. now these are limited!!! I call these treats their "cheezeburgers"




Spots is the same with the treats!  She does little tricks when she wants one she'll stand on her hind legs like a dog lol Charlotte loves the cat treats too!  She always yells when Spots gets them so I gave her some too and she loves them! Lol that pig loves cat food


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots is the same with the treats!  She does little tricks when she wants one she'll stand on her hind legs like a dog lol Charlotte loves the cat treats too!  She always yells when Spots gets them so I gave her some too and she loves them! Lol that pig loves cat food



LOL cat treats for everyone!! 

I buy my kitties food at global pet foods (they eat blue buffalo) and the lady that owns the store told me cats like temptations so much because they are laced with blood!

I had no idea! it doesn't bother me, cats need meat...aka they eat blood....I think she was expecting some sort of reaction out of me...


----------



## ColdSteel

Spooky's first Christmas with us, she ate a brand new can of whiska lickins. We were keeping her in the laundry room while she recovered and was not content with the rationing of treats. After all, Santa gave them to her. She took the kid off, ripped open the foil, and ate every last one. We returned home to a very bloated and sick looking kitty!

Annie likes kitty grass but too much made her puke... Go figure.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady and I are having a cuddly night. It's cold outside!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> Lady and I are having a cuddly night. It's cold outside!
> View attachment 2429282




So cute!!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> haha true! how is Jasper doing? still terrorizing!?
> 
> I also had a Bella for a while  until I found her and one of her kitties a permanent home together.


 
Oh yes, he's as naughty as ever. I keep telling him he's only going to coal for Christmas if he doesn't start behaving. But alas, he just giggles at me and then gives me kisses. I do think that Bella has finally forgiven me for bringing him home. She has cuddled up with me on the couch several times in the past week.


----------



## Kalos

Woody waiting patiently on the stairs for my DH to come home.


----------



## sally.m

Candice0985 said:


> Lady and I are having a cuddly night. It's cold outside!
> View attachment 2429282



Cute, furry little tummy just wanting a tickle


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> Cute, furry little tummy just wanting a tickle



 she has a very soft and floofy tummy!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> So cute!!


Lady says thanks 



leasul2003 said:


> Oh yes, he's as naughty as ever. I keep telling him he's only going to coal for Christmas if he doesn't start behaving. But alas, he just giggles at me and then gives me kisses. I do think that Bella has finally forgiven me for bringing him home. She has cuddled up with me on the couch several times in the past week.


what a naughty little boy! he sounds like a funny little guy!!



Kalos said:


> View attachment 2429557
> 
> 
> Woody waiting patiently on the stairs for my DH to come home.


Woody is so cute!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lady Stardust said:


> Yes we got some for Spotsy and she ate it all lol  we had to keep trying to hide it bc she wasn't happy just being rationed little pieces lol
> 
> Woke up to this gumdrop sitting on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427462



What a beauty!



Candice0985 said:


> Lady and I are having a cuddly night. It's cold outside!
> View attachment 2429282



Aww she's so happy.



Kalos said:


> View attachment 2429557
> 
> 
> Woody waiting patiently on the stairs for my DH to come home.



How cute, my Z will wait by the front door windows for me when I come home from work.


----------



## ColdSteel

Aw, Woody is so cute waiting!




I can't get over how goofy she looks!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Typical Sunday in my house


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe sleepy Stitch


----------



## sally.m

Lady Stardust said:


> Typical Sunday in my house
> 
> View attachment 2432160




Looks like a regular day in our house!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Typical Sunday in my house
> 
> View attachment 2432160


hey Spots, your tummy is looking extra floofy 



mymeimei02 said:


> Awe sleepy Stitch


aww I love how Stitch's tongue sticks out!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Here's my Bennett waking from his afternoon nap


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here's my Bennett waking from his afternoon nap



haha he looks so relaxed  he looks to be living the good life napping on his warm summer lounger....


----------



## Candice0985

Lady was having the best snooze last night 
as always white bits in the air!!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> Lady was having the best snooze last night
> as always white bits in the air!!
> 
> View attachment 2435040



I love it when cats lie around with their paws folded like that, so cute!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> Lady was having the best snooze last night
> as always white bits in the air!!
> View attachment 2435039
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435040


Awe, I love it when they do this cutsie thing with their paws&#8230;


----------



## snh88

Nala thinks she is a Christmas gift


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> Lady was having the best snooze last night
> as always white bits in the air!!
> View attachment 2435039
> 
> 
> Sooooooo cute! I love it when they sleep like that. Shows how safe and trusting they feel.


----------



## leasul2003

leasul2003 said:


> Candice0985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lady was having the best snooze last night  as always white bits in the air!! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo cute! I love it when they sleep like that. Shows how safe and trusting they feel
Click to expand...


----------



## glitterpear83

snh88 said:


> View attachment 2435376
> 
> Nala thinks she is a Christmas gift



so sweet.. my cat loves to hang out under the tree too.


----------



## glitterpear83

Here's my kitty's xmas portrait... she looks grumpy but is actually very good-natured... i think she was just sleepy


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I love it when cats lie around with their paws folded like that, so cute!!


she always lays like this, white bits in the air and paws folded together under her chin, shes my little cutie  I wish Tucker wasn't camera shy. he is very cute too but the camera scares him unlike Lady who loves it! lol



vinbenphon1 said:


> Awe, I love it when they do this cutsie thing with their paws


haha she always sits with her paws folded together 



snh88 said:


> View attachment 2435376
> 
> Nala thinks she is a Christmas gift


she says but I am your Christmas pressie!



leasul2003 said:


> leasul2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo cute! I love it when they sleep like that. Shows how safe and trusting they feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! she must trust me a whole bunch she lays like this all the time
Click to expand...


----------



## Candice0985

rynamyn said:


> Here's my kitty's xmas portrait... she looks grumpy but is actually very good-natured... i think she was just sleepy
> 
> View attachment 2435488



haha she is so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady is super photogenic, loves the camera- I took all these photos in succession of each other. 3 out of 3 were cute and slightly different. she is such a cheeseball!


----------



## snh88

rynamyn So cute! Her face is saying, "mom, really?"


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> Lady is super photogenic, loves the camera- I took all these photos in succession of each other. 3 out of 3 were cute and slightly different. she is such a cheeseball!
> View attachment 2435979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435981


ahahaha, she probably thinking 'can I eat that'?&#8230; I know its what my boys would be saying.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> ahahaha, she probably thinking 'can I eat that'? I know its what my boys would be saying.



lol she is probably thinking "if I act oh so cutes and pose for the camera mom will gives me some lunch meat"


----------



## leasul2003

Well, hello ladies


----------



## leasul2003

And Bella, my sweet "little" girl.


----------



## Iconicfashion

Kenny




Sammy MARCH 1998- DEC 10 2013




Ziggy


----------



## Lady Stardust

Such cute babies on this page!

We closed on our new place this week and are finally moving in and I had some blankets on the floor and someone made herself a little baby nest!


----------



## pixiejenna

mymeimei02 said:


> Awe sleepy Stitch



Awe I love it when cats stick their tongues out!



Candice0985 said:


> Lady was having the best snooze last night
> as always white bits in the air!!
> View attachment 2435039
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435040



How cute!



leasul2003 said:


> Well, hello ladies



What a saucy guy that Jasper is.



leasul2003 said:


> And Bella, my sweet "little" girl.



She's so cute and looks so happy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Iconicfashion said:


> Kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy MARCH 1998- DEC 10 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziggy



What a cute bunch you have there. Sorry to see Sammy recently passed play hard at the bridge sweet kitty.


----------



## Iconicfashion

pixiejenna said:


> What a cute bunch you have there. Sorry to see Sammy recently passed play hard at the bridge sweet kitty.



thank u! ..yes it is tough.


----------



## Lady Stardust

We're going to be picking up the baby really soon and the owner is pretty sure now that it's a boy!  I'm going to have to think of a different name now bc Peaches won't work lol here's a new photo-


----------



## Divealicious

Someone is curious what's for dinner!

Merry Christmas my purse and cat loving friends


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Someone is curious what's for dinner!
> 
> Merry Christmas my purse and cat loving friends



He's watching to see what he's getting. 

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas, and wishing all of you a healthy New Year!

ETA: You take the best pictures.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady in her after Christmas dinner pose


----------



## jeh3v

Sparty hanging in the tree


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Someone is curious what's for dinner!
> 
> Merry Christmas my purse and cat loving friends



Loving this photo..


jeh3v said:


> View attachment 2443339
> 
> 
> Sparty hanging in the tree


Too cute..


----------



## leasul2003

Wow, he is just chilling out in the tree. That is too funny!


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> He's watching to see what he's getting.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Christmas, and wishing all of you a healthy New Year!
> 
> ETA: You take the best pictures.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Loving this photo..
> 
> Too cute..



Thank  



jeh3v said:


> View attachment 2443339
> 
> 
> Sparty hanging in the tree



I keep looking at this pic wondering how he's not falling out! Lol!


----------



## Divealicious

We had Chester 'fixed' this morning. He came home still very groggy. Vet said to keep him nice and warm. Toby got that covered!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> We had Chester 'fixed' this morning. He came home still very groggy. Vet said to keep him nice and warm. Toby got that covered!



Toby just loves Chester...it's so sweet.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> We had Chester 'fixed' this morning. He came home still very groggy. Vet said to keep him nice and warm. Toby got that covered!




2 fluffies! 

My sleepy little lady this weekend


----------



## pmburk

Another picture of Abigail, taken while playing with my husband's new camera on Christmas morning. My husband laughed so hard when he saw this picture, I thought he was going to wet his pants. He says the lines behind her (our blinds) make it look like a mugshot.


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

Here's one of my fluff-nephew 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Joey  he was so sleepy


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> 2 fluffies!
> 
> My sleepy little lady this weekend
> 
> View attachment 2445269



Did you move?


----------



## Michele26

jeh3v said:


> View attachment 2443339
> 
> 
> Sparty hanging in the tree



That is so funny! He's really sleeping on the branch. This is one of the reasons I love cats...their antics are so funny. 



pmburk said:


> Another picture of Abigail, taken while playing with my husband's new camera on Christmas morning. My husband laughed so hard when he saw this picture, I thought he was going to wet his pants. He says the lines behind her (our blinds) make it look like a mugshot.



Love her name. How old is Abigail? 




ObsessedWithLV said:


> Here's one of my fluff-nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey  he was so sleepy



Joey looks so lovable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> We had Chester 'fixed' this morning. He came home still very groggy. Vet said to keep him nice and warm. Toby got that covered!




This photo is precious!



pmburk said:


> Another picture of Abigail, taken while playing with my husband's new camera on Christmas morning. My husband laughed so hard when he saw this picture, I thought he was going to wet his pants. He says the lines behind her (our blinds) make it look like a mugshot.




Pretty cat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ObsessedWithLV said:


> Here's one of my fluff-nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey  he was so sleepy



Growing up..I had a kitty who looked similar to this..


----------



## pmburk

^ Thanks!



Michele26 said:


> Love her name. How old is Abigail?


 
She's about 6-7 months we think. I found her back during the summer (I think July?) and she was maybe 4 weeks old at the time.


----------



## Kalos

Woody keeping warm...


----------



## ColdSteel

The bald spot on Bella's tail turned out to be ringworm. 

How did I find out? I got it too. 



This is what I get for cuddling that cutie patootie!




It's gotten balder in the last couple weeks. Poor girl. We have her quarantined again.

Woody is so darling all wrapped up!


----------



## pmburk

^ That stinks! I had ringworm on my hand as a kid.



Kalos said:


> Woody keeping warm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446360


 
 Love this!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Did you move?




Yes!  We've been in the new place for about 2 weeks now.  Spotsy's slowly getting used to it she had a few nights where she would just cry in the hallway bc she was confused.  

Here's my 2 troublemakers.  We've been painting so the wall vent is loose right now and Spots LOVES it, she loves heat blowing on her lol and she watches sister at the same time.  Sorry for the wood chips all over, Charlotte throws things lol


----------



## pixiejenna

My little man happy to be home after being boarded at our vet.





Took this one a week and a half ago I love any pic where his tongue is sticking out even if it's just the tip lol.


----------



## Divealicious

Technically this doesn't count as a cat pic, but I just have to share this beautiful birthday cake my friend made for me. I will be bringing it to the office tomorrow


----------



## Lady Stardust

pixiejenna said:


> My little man happy to be home after being boarded at our vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this one a week and a half ago I love any pic where his tongue is sticking out even if it's just the tip lol.




I love this last pic!!

We pick up the baby this weekend I cannot wait!  I'm really excited for him to meet our other babies esp Charlotte bc she's never seen a kitten before and already thinks that she's a cat lol so she'll be meeting another "small cat" &#128540;


----------



## mtrzz

divealicious said:


> someone is curious what's for dinner!
> 
> Merry christmas my purse and cat loving friends



ohhhhoho that white tuft!


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> I love this last pic!!
> 
> We pick up the baby this weekend I cannot wait!  I'm really excited for him to meet our other babies esp Charlotte bc she's never seen a kitten before and already thinks that she's a cat lol so she'll be meeting another "small cat" &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2452986



So excited for you! Pls share plenty of pics


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Technically this doesn't count as a cat pic, but I just have to share this beautiful birthday cake my friend made for me. I will be bringing it to the office tomorrow


so cute! btw I saw you liked a few of my pics on instagram! I followed you previous to that....love your kitty pics!



Lady Stardust said:


> I love this last pic!!
> 
> We pick up the baby this weekend I cannot wait!  I'm really excited for him to meet our other babies esp Charlotte bc she's never seen a kitten before and already thinks that she's a cat lol so she'll be meeting another "small cat" &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2452986



YAY!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> So excited for you! Pls share plenty of pics




I def will!  I can't wait to snuggle him, we've been going over names and so far we're thinking Finley or Arthur.  Arthur after Arthur Weasley since he's a ginger baby lol and his middle name is going to be Nemo bc he's orange and has the bad leg


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> so cute! btw I saw you liked a few of my pics on instagram! I followed you previous to that....love your kitty pics!



Thanks, they are my favorite subject for Instagram


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Technically this doesn't count as a cat pic, but I just have to share this beautiful birthday cake my friend made for me. I will be bringing it to the office tomorrow



Very cool!


----------



## Divealicious

Happy 1st birthday Toby!!
We gave him level 3 of the stimulo feeder as a birthday gift. Clever cat figured it out straight away


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hoorah for Toby. I gotta get my boys one of these. They have the maze tower one from 'Catit' but my boys just grab the top and pull it over so all the treats fall out&#8230; lazy but clever&#8230; :worthy:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> Technically this doesn't count as a cat pic, but I just have to share this beautiful birthday cake my friend made for me. I will be bringing it to the office tomorrow


Oh wow, that is one amazing cake I just suddenly have a hankering for chocolate off to the pantry.


----------



## vinbenphon1

jeh3v said:


> View attachment 2443339
> 
> 
> Sparty hanging in the tree


OMG this is hilarious


----------



## Divealicious

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hoorah for Toby. I gotta get my boys one of these. They have the maze tower one from 'Catit' but my boys just grab the top and pull it over so all the treats fall out lazy but clever :worthy:




We have the catit one too, I alternate every week or so between this one and that one. For Toby it helped to not use the rubber mat that comes with the catit food made, so the tower slides over the floor when he pushes it rather than fall. And I cover up the top with a plastic lid  But I fear your kitties already know the trick now


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> We have the catit one too, I alternate every week or so between this one and that one. For Toby it helped to not use the rubber mat that comes with the catit food made, so the tower slides over the floor when he pushes it rather than fall. And I cover up the top with a plastic lid  But I fear your kitties already know the trick now


I also have a dog cube thingy that you put treats in and they have to roll it around to get them out. One cat does the rolling and the other one worked out (very quickly) that if he just follows along he can act like a vacuum cleaner and suck up all the treats.  so one does all the work and the other gets all the treats.

But I might do something about blocking the hole in the catit maze and see if this makes a difference. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kjstevens

We just got today our new baby Leonardo Da Vinci... Super excited to post his pics here and join


----------



## Divealicious

kjstevens said:


> View attachment 2459957
> View attachment 2459958
> 
> We just got today our new baby Leonardo Da Vinci... Super excited to post his pics here and join



So cuuuuute! Will he be keeping those beautiful blue eyes as he grows up?


----------



## Lady Stardust

This cracked me up tonight, Spots watching Sex and the City! lol raised my baby right.  We're still unpacking and haven't gotten a real tv unit yet


----------



## Lady Stardust

kjstevens said:


> View attachment 2459957
> View attachment 2459958
> 
> We just got today our new baby Leonardo Da Vinci... Super excited to post his pics here and join




So cute and I love his name!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Our new baby is here!  I've been really sick this week and on antibiotics so I couldn't go down to Maryland w my mom to pick him up but her friend was able to go with her.  He's such a little pudding face!  We've decided to name him Finley.  He does fine on his bad leg, he holds it up when he sits but he runs around and "army crawls" on it just fine lol Charlotte is the most excited to meet him, she started purring and yelling as soon as she saw him!  She's like Thumbelina finally meeting someone her size lol Finley has actually been hissing at Spots too!  He's a tough little Scorpio like mommy


----------



## Candice0985

kjstevens said:


> View attachment 2459957
> View attachment 2459958
> 
> We just got today our new baby Leonardo Da Vinci... Super excited to post his pics here and join


Leonardo is absolutely adorable!



Lady Stardust said:


> This cracked me up tonight, Spots watching Sex and the City! lol raised my baby right.  We're still unpacking and haven't gotten a real tv unit yet
> 
> View attachment 2460024


haha Spots you are such a character!



Lady Stardust said:


> Our new baby is here!  I've been really sick this week and on antibiotics so I couldn't go down to Maryland w my mom to pick him up but her friend was able to go with her.  He's such a little pudding face!  We've decided to name him Finley.  He does fine on his bad leg, he holds it up when he sits but he runs around and "army crawls" on it just fine lol Charlotte is the most excited to meet him, she started purring and yelling as soon as she saw him!  She's like Thumbelina finally meeting someone her size lol Finley has actually been hissing at Spots too!  He's a tough little Scorpio like mommy
> 
> View attachment 2461264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461265
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461266
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461267


Finley! what a cute name for him! and he is soooo cute!! how is he fitting in so far? what does Spots think?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> Finley! what a cute name for him! and he is soooo cute!! how is he fitting in so far? what does Spots think?




Spots is annoyed at him, she hisses and growls when she's too close to him but she can be in the same room as long as she keeps her distance. She'll get over it lol diva. Finley's doing great he's exploring a lot and likes to give my hand a bath lol he's still sleeping in bed w me bc he's so little and I don't want him wandering around the house w crazy Spots until he's bigger.  He does really well on his bad arm too, he was able to jump up onto and down from my bed!  He makes it work lol


----------



## bnjj

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots is annoyed at him, she hisses and growls when she's too close to him but she can be in the same room as long as she keeps her distance. She'll get over it lol diva. Finley's doing great he's exploring a lot and likes to give my hand a bath lol he's still sleeping in bed w me bc he's so little and I don't want him wandering around the house w crazy Spots until he's bigger. He does really well on his bad arm too, he was able to jump up onto and down from my bed! He makes it work lol


 
Awww, what a cutie.  What happened to his leg?


----------



## Lady Stardust

bnjj said:


> Awww, what a cutie.  What happened to his leg?




We don't know what exactly is wrong w it yet but we think he got smushed in his mom's tummy.  Sometimes he tries to straighten it but he can't, it's stuck in an L shape.  His tail is crooked too.  None of it seems to bother him though he's very active and playful!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> We don't know what exactly is wrong w it yet but we think he got smushed in his mom's tummy.  Sometimes he tries to straighten it but he can't, it's stuck in an L shape.  His tail is crooked too.  None of it seems to bother him though he's very active and playful!



has he been to see the vet yet? maybe there's something that could be done to fix his leg?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> has he been to see the vet yet? maybe there's something that could be done to fix his leg?




He hasn't gone yet since he just came home but we'll ask when we go. He's been running all over though it doesn't seem to hinder him at all except when he tries to stretch it out


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> He hasn't gone yet since he just came home but we'll ask when we go. He's been running all over though it doesn't seem to hinder him at all except when he tries to stretch it out



well he's a cutie! we need moar pictures of little Finley and Spots


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finley LOVES to watch TV, like he really will stare at the screen and watch a whole show lol Today I saw him sniffing my Xbox too and I was like oh we definitely picked the right baby! Lol


----------



## pixiejenna

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley LOVES to watch TV, like he really will stare at the screen and watch a whole show lol *Today I saw him sniffing my Xbox too and I was like oh we definitely picked the right baby!* Lol
> 
> View attachment 2463704



LOL the moment you know your baby is the one for you is one you'll always remember. When we visited the foster mom for my Z (and his late brother CW) Z was all over us including my handbag he was very fascinated with it and the purse charm I had on it. I was like he has good taste he's mine


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> Our new baby is here!  I've been really sick this week and on antibiotics so I couldn't go down to Maryland w my mom to pick him up but her friend was able to go with her.  He's such a little pudding face!  We've decided to name him Finley.  He does fine on his bad leg, he holds it up when he sits but he runs around and "army crawls" on it just fine lol Charlotte is the most excited to meet him, she started purring and yelling as soon as she saw him!  She's like Thumbelina finally meeting someone her size lol Finley has actually been hissing at Spots too!  He's a tough little Scorpio like mommy
> 
> View attachment 2461264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461265
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461266
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461267


Sweet little angels.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley LOVES to watch TV, like he really will stare at the screen and watch a whole show lol Today I saw him sniffing my Xbox too and I was like oh we definitely picked the right baby! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2463704



soooo cute!!! 

Lady does this with animal shows, there was one on polar bears she are utterly transfixed by! and she loves food network...she sees a meat dish being made and she actually starts smacking her lips LOL


----------



## nerimanna

we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)

that's her in the box







she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"


----------



## pixiejenna

nerimanna said:


> we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)
> 
> that's her in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"




I'm sorry for your loss she was a beautiful girl, play hard at the bridge Tabitha.


----------



## Divealicious

nerimanna said:


> we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)
> 
> that's her in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"



So sorry for your loss...


----------



## nerimanna

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sorry for your loss she was a beautiful girl, play hard at the bridge Tabitha.


thank you for the warm message!


----------



## nerimanna

Divealicious said:


> So sorry for your loss...


thank you for the kind words!


----------



## poshwawa

And just cuz it's the Purse Forum lol





Her name is Snowy &#10084;


----------



## poshwawa

nerimanna said:


> we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)
> 
> that's her in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"




Sorry for your loss &#128546;


----------



## vinbenphon1

nerimanna said:


> we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)
> 
> that's her in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"


I am very saddened to hear about your loss. Although I didn't know Tabitha, my heart breaks for you as I cannot imagine my life without my beloved boys.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2465645
> View attachment 2465648
> 
> 
> 
> And just cuz it's the Purse Forum lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465649
> 
> 
> Her name is Snowy &#10084;


Miss Snowy is just adorable.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley LOVES to watch TV, like he really will stare at the screen and watch a whole show lol Today I saw him sniffing my Xbox too and I was like oh we definitely picked the right baby! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2463704


This little guy looks so sweet and inquisitive. My Phoenix is a bit of a fan of the tennis, he love watching that little green ball go wizzing from side to side on the TV.


----------



## Lady Stardust

nerimanna said:


> we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)
> 
> that's her in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"




So sorry to hear about your loss

Finley's been exploring all over and now he's starting to take naps by himself instead of w me lol 




Typical man guarding the TV remotes




I don't even have words for this one lol


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley's been exploring all over and now he's starting to take naps by himself instead of w me lol
> 
> View attachment 2465876
> 
> 
> Typical man guarding the TV remotes
> 
> View attachment 2465877
> 
> 
> I don't even have words for this one lol
> 
> View attachment 2465878



That last one! LOL I die


----------



## Michele26

kjstevens said:


> View attachment 2459957
> View attachment 2459958
> 
> We just got today our new baby Leonardo Da Vinci... Super excited to post his pics here and join



*He's precious*. 



nerimanna said:


> we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)
> 
> *So sorry for your loss*.
> 
> that's her in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"





poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2465645
> View attachment 2465648
> 
> 
> 
> And just cuz it's the Purse Forum lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465649
> 
> 
> Her name is Snowy &#10084;



*Snowy's so pretty.* 



Lady Stardust said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Finley's been exploring all over and now he's starting to take naps by himself instead of w me lol
> 
> *Finley's a great name for him. I love the pictures of Spots when she's on her side and it looks like she has short little legs. She's just a hefty girl*.
> 
> View attachment 2465876
> 
> 
> Typical man guarding the TV remotes
> 
> View attachment 2465877
> 
> 
> I don't even have words for this one lol
> 
> View attachment 2465878


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Finley's been exploring all over and now he's starting to take naps by himself instead of w me lol
> 
> View attachment 2465876
> 
> 
> Typical man guarding the TV remotes
> 
> View attachment 2465877
> 
> 
> I don't even have words for this one lol
> 
> View attachment 2465878




The last photo..is awesome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nerimanna said:


> we just lost our girl, Tabitha, just last week. it was heartbreaking. she waited for me to wake up and the second i found her, she said her last goodbye. i miss her so much!  i have a theme song for her (and also for those who have lost their dear cat/s, this is a beautiful and uplifting song - must hear!) and it's Owl City's To The Sky (from the movie Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole)
> 
> that's her in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she loves doing this "plotting-murder look"




Sending you big hugs..


----------



## Sweetpea83

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2465645
> View attachment 2465648
> 
> 
> 
> And just cuz it's the Purse Forum lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465649
> 
> 
> Her name is Snowy &#10084;



She's pretty..


----------



## poshwawa

vinbenphon1 said:


> Miss Snowy is just adorable.



Thank you!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## poshwawa

Thank you!!&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## poshwawa

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's pretty..



Thank you!! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## poshwawa

Michele26 said:


> *He's precious*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snowy's so pretty.*





Thank you!! &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## nerimanna

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sending you big hugs..



thank you for the kindness!


----------



## vanilje

Lady Stardust said:


> I don't even have words for this one lol
> 
> View attachment 2465878



lol lol!


----------



## vanilje

Lizzie and her rabbit


----------



## LuvManoloB

kjstevens said:


> View attachment 2459957
> View attachment 2459958
> 
> We just got today our new baby Leonardo Da Vinci... Super excited to post his pics here and join



What a gorgeous Snowshoe baby! I have two Snowshoe/Siamese boys myself. Congrats!


----------



## poshwawa

vanilje said:


> Lizzie and her rabbit



Lizzie is so beautiful!


----------



## Kalos

Some close ups of my Woody...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kalos said:


> Some close ups of my Woody...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472706
> View attachment 2472707


Well hello woody, aren't you a sweet looking chap.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kalos said:


> Some close ups of my Woody...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472706
> View attachment 2472707





Hehe, cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

vanilje said:


> Lizzie and her rabbit





Awwwwe..


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love all the recent pics!  Such fluffs lol 

Here's Finley today. He's turned out to be a really good eater! Always finishes all his food and looks for more lol


----------



## Kalos

vinbenphon1 said:


> Well hello woody, aren't you a sweet looking chap.




Lol, she's actually a middle aged lady cat! We thought she was a boy & had been calling her Woody for so long it seemed odd to change her name, we should have changed the spelling to Woodie or Woodi.


----------



## Kalos

Lady Stardust said:


> I love all the recent pics!  Such fluffs lol
> 
> Here's Finley today. He's turned out to be a really good eater! Always finishes all his food and looks for more lol




Aww he looks like he's just woken up, bless.


----------



## burnsmr

Jake Blues getting ready for bed. His brother Elwood is being shy at the moment.


----------



## Lady Stardust

burnsmr said:


> Jake Blues getting ready for bed. His brother Elwood is being shy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473222




His fur is so cute! It looks like he's making a scream mouth lol

Finley loves to sit by his sister when she's sleeping. He creeps up as close as he can get to her and she sleeps like a zombie she has no idea lol she would be SO MAD if she woke up and caught him


----------



## ladysarah

burnsmr said:


> Jake Blues getting ready for bed. His brother Elwood is being shy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473222



What a lovely cat! Jake blues,you are adorable. What s the getting ready for bed routine like?


----------



## hermes_lemming

This is Seph, short for Persephone. She is my beau's cat but since he said she is our cat, I figure I can post her. Isn't she gorgeous? !


----------



## nerimanna

we have a new furry friend! we named her Lilith, she's 11 months young and her eyes are as big as saucers! she's still a bit shy since we just got her today.


----------



## ladysarah

nerimanna said:


> we have a new furry friend! we named her Lilith, she's 11 months young and her eyes are as big as saucers! she's still a bit shy since we just got her today.





hermes_lemming said:


> This is Seph, short for Persephone. She is my beau's cat but since he said she is our cat, I figure I can post her. Isn't she gorgeous? !



Dear god! I don't know where to look, these are so gorgeous....


----------



## Sweetpea83

nerimanna said:


> we have a new furry friend! we named her Lilith, she's 11 months young and her eyes are as big as saucers! she's still a bit shy since we just got her today.



Love the name!


----------



## Divealicious

hermes_lemming said:


> This is Seph, short for Persephone. She is my beau's cat but since he said she is our cat, I figure I can post her. Isn't she gorgeous? !



So cute 



nerimanna said:


> we have a new furry friend! we named her Lilith, she's 11 months young and her eyes are as big as saucers! she's still a bit shy since we just got her today.



Hi Lilith! You are such a cutey too! I just have to think of True Blood when I read that name, is she named after the goddess or is it coincidence?


----------



## nerimanna

Divealicious said:


> So cute
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lilith! You are such a cutey too! I just have to think of True Blood when I read that name, is she named after the goddess or is it coincidence?



Hi there  thank you for complimenting Lilith  She is actually named after the Marvel (comics and game) vampire character - Lilith. I don't watch true blood so I had to google that lol.


----------



## nerimanna

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love the name!


thank you! i named her after the Marvel comics and game character. she's very sweet and nice and nothing like what her name really means (which is "little devil" or "little vampire")


----------



## nerimanna

ladysarah said:


> Dear god! I don't know where to look, these are so gorgeous....


thank you!  have a nice day!


----------



## hermes_lemming

ladysarah said:


> Dear god! I don't know where to look, these are so gorgeous....





Divealicious said:


> So cute
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lilith! You are such a cutey too! I just have to think of True Blood when I read that name, is she named after the goddess or is it coincidence?



Yea I can't take the credit for this one.  Her pops picked her up at the shelter when she was a wee lil thing.  So cute!


----------



## Divealicious

Does anyone have experience with automatic feeders? We're testing one I bought. If all works well the cat mate will feed the boys at their usual time tomorrow night, as my bf and I will both be out. I have high expectations


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finley holding my hand lol


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Does anyone have experience with automatic feeders? We're testing one I bought. If all works well the cat mate will feed the boys at their usual time tomorrow night, as my bf and I will both be out. I have high expectations



I have that exact one and it worked out great. Do one of your boy's eat more than the other?



Lady Stardust said:


> Finley holding my hand lol
> 
> View attachment 2482552



So sweet.  How's Spots doing with her new brother?


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> I have that exact one and it worked out great. Do one of your boy's eat more than the other?
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet.  How's Spots doing with her new brother?



Yes, Toby is always hungry. His food is also different since he is already an adult and Chester is still a kitten. We feed Chester in an upside down box with a hole in it that fits him but not his big brother. I will just give him extra, he is a slow eater anyway


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> So sweet.  How's Spots doing with her new brother?




Spotsy's getting better, she'll chase him now but she's still being a diva grumpy pants lol Charlotte has been playing with him a lot, tonight we gave her a bath and Finley came over and started to give her a bath himself! Lol he loves her


----------



## pixiejenna

nerimanna said:


> we have a new furry friend! we named her Lilith, she's 11 months young and her eyes are as big as saucers! she's still a bit shy since we just got her today.



What a beauty look at that tail !



hermes_lemming said:


> This is Seph, short for Persephone. She is my beau's cat but since he said she is our cat, I figure I can post her. Isn't she gorgeous? !



What a happy little ball of fur.



Lady Stardust said:


> His fur is so cute! It looks like he's making a scream mouth lol
> 
> *Finley loves to sit by his sister when she's sleeping. He creeps up as close as he can get to her and she sleeps like a zombie she has no idea lol she would be SO MAD if she woke up and caught him
> *
> View attachment 2474450



LOL love it! He'll just creep his way into her heart.



burnsmr said:


> Jake Blues getting ready for bed. His brother Elwood is being shy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2473222



OMG I love his little goatee!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's getting better, she'll chase him now but she's still being a diva grumpy pants lol Charlotte has been playing with him a lot, tonight we gave her a bath and Finley came over and started to give her a bath himself! Lol he loves her
> 
> View attachment 2482987
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482989



What a sweet pic of the two.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> What a beauty look at that tail !
> 
> 
> 
> What a happy little ball of fur.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL love it! He'll just creep his way into her heart.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love his little goatee!



Thank you. I love her so. My cute beau goes "me and my girls"


----------



## vinbenphon1

hermes_lemming said:


> This is Seph, short for Persephone. She is my beau's cat but since he said she is our cat, I figure I can post her. Isn't she gorgeous? !



Absolutely. And men with cats well its just catnip really. 



nerimanna said:


> we have a new furry friend! we named her Lilith, she's 11 months young and her eyes are as big as saucers! she's still a bit shy since we just got her today.
> 
> I love that name what an awesome name for a beautiful lady.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lady Stardust said:


> I love all the recent pics!  Such fluffs lol
> 
> Here's Finley today. He's turned out to be a really good eater! Always finishes all his food and looks for more lol
> 
> View attachment 2473077


awww hes so cute my cat is getting jealous lol


----------



## heather0416

Last year we adopted two kittens who were rescued


----------



## heather0416

Oh, and I can't forget our older cat! ( yes, three black cats! )


----------



## sgj99

heather0416 said:


> View attachment 2484231
> 
> 
> Last year we adopted two kittens who were rescued


 


heather0416 said:


> Oh, and I can't forget our older cat! ( yes, three black cats! )
> View attachment 2484232


 
i love Black Cats ... they look like little panthers!
we have two solid black cats and one tabby.


----------



## Divealicious

It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

heather0416 said:


> Oh, and I can't forget our older cat! ( yes, three black cats! )
> View attachment 2484232


wow your place must be popular on Halloween.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> Does anyone have experience with automatic feeders? We're testing one I bought. If all works well the cat mate will feed the boys at their usual time tomorrow night, as my bf and I will both be out. I have high expectations


I use autofeeders when I'm away too. I have 3 of the type that records your voice so you can call them for their food. The feeders have always worked well, but I have one cat who tries to break into them whenever we leave and now they are a bit less secure, but only on the first compartment.


----------



## pixiejenna

heather0416 said:


> View attachment 2484231
> 
> 
> Last year we adopted two kittens who were rescued



Oh they look like they are up to trouble lol.



heather0416 said:


> Oh, and I can't forget our older cat! ( yes, three black cats! )
> View attachment 2484232



So cute!



Divealicious said:


> It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!!



OMG I die how freaking cute.


----------



## haruhii

My little monster decided to make this Costco box her new home.


----------



## Divealicious

The sun was out today and I was able to take some beautiful shots of our boys  Some of my favorite shots:







I took these with my phone, pretty impressed with the quality


----------



## angelxchild

haruhii said:


> View attachment 2486751
> 
> 
> My little monster decided to make this Costco box her new home.




This is too cute!! 



My 2 sleepyheads in the morning. THIS is why it's so hard to get out of bed everyday!


----------



## Divealicious

haruhii said:


> View attachment 2486751
> 
> 
> My little monster decided to make this Costco box her new home.



lol! strange looking chicken


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> The sun was out today and I was able to take some beautiful shots of our boys  Some of my favorite shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these with my phone, pretty impressed with the quality



so cute! Chester sure is getting fluuuuffy!


----------



## Candice0985

angelxchild said:


> This is too cute!!
> 
> View attachment 2490835
> 
> My 2 sleepyheads in the morning. THIS is why it's so hard to get out of bed everyday!



aww I have the same problem! my two kitties will do anything to encourage morning cuddles so I don't have to go to work!


----------



## Divealicious

Playing with an app called Color Touch on my phone


----------



## sabrunka

My beautiful Sylvia!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Playing with an app called Color Touch on my phone



You have to frame this picture. 



sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2497694
> View attachment 2497695
> 
> 
> My beautiful Sylvia!



Sylvia is beautiful and she looks like a sweetheart too.


----------



## whateve

Here is Twinkie.


----------



## whateve

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2497694
> View attachment 2497695
> 
> 
> My beautiful Sylvia!


Adorable. I wish my cat would sit like a person.


----------



## sabrunka

whateve said:


> Adorable. I wish my cat would sit like a person.




Lol! She tends to end up staying in this position after cleaning her tummy, as she's lazy to go back to 'normal'. I love it though! So cute!


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

whateve said:


> Here is Twinkie.



I love the freckles on Twinkie's nose! Very cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2497694
> View attachment 2497695
> 
> 
> My beautiful Sylvia!





Gorgeous kitty!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!!



Adorable..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's getting better, she'll chase him now but she's still being a diva grumpy pants lol Charlotte has been playing with him a lot, tonight we gave her a bath and Finley came over and started to give her a bath himself! Lol he loves her
> 
> View attachment 2482987
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482989


Cute..


----------



## whateve

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> I love the freckles on Twinkie's nose! Very cute.


Thank you! I think he gets cuter every day.


----------



## vinbenphon1

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2497694
> View attachment 2497695
> 
> 
> My beautiful Sylvia!


Oh my gosh, isn't sylvia a gorgeous scottish fold&#8230;


----------



## vinbenphon1

whateve said:


> Here is Twinkie.


Hi Twinkie, you look like my Bennett...


----------



## Candice0985

Oh Hai!


----------



## Divealicious

Loving all the recent pics! Especially the fluffy ones


----------



## Michele26

whateve said:


> Here is Twinkie.



Love the expression on Twinkie's face. 



Candice0985 said:


> Oh Hai!
> View attachment 2500650



Candice, that's the perfect rug for your baby. She's so pretty. 

ETA: Divealicious, love your new avatar.


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> The sun was out today and I was able to take some beautiful shots of our boys  Some of my favorite shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took these with my phone, pretty impressed with the quality



Just saw this post now. Wish I could share with you the pictures I take on my iPhone, of everything, not just cats. I have no idea what I'm doing. 

I'm impressed with your phone pictures.


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> Love the expression on Twinkie's face.
> 
> 
> 
> Candice, that's the perfect rug for your baby. She's so pretty.
> 
> ETA: Divealicious, love your new avatar.



thanks! it's ikea! lol Lady is such a fluffy little cutie, she always lays on her back and waits for me to notice her cuteness lol
and it is always on this carpet, I think she likes the colour coordination


----------



## Candice0985

sabrunka said:


> View attachment 2497694
> View attachment 2497695
> 
> 
> My beautiful Sylvia!


she is such a pretty girl!



whateve said:


> Here is Twinkie.


 aww what a cutie, hi Twinkie!



vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Twinkie, you look like my Bennett...


Bennett is such a handsome boy


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little boy is already getting big!  He loves to bother his sisters too, typical little brother lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My little boy is already getting big!  He loves to bother his sisters too, typical little brother lol
> 
> View attachment 2501074
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501075



aww! so sweet!
is everyone all settled in to your new home now?


----------



## nic_blue

.  My Cutie


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> aww! so sweet!
> 
> is everyone all settled in to your new home now?




Yep we're settled.  Finley is the big boss now lol he just came in adjusted.  We're still unpacking stuff and buying new pieces but it's getting there!


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> ETA: Divealicious, love your new avatar.





Michele26 said:


> Just saw this post now. Wish I could share with you the pictures I take on my iPhone, of everything, not just cats. I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> I'm impressed with your phone pictures.



Thank you! I think my phone (a samsung note 3 btw) does a fantastic job *if* the lighting is good. But most of all it really helps that it's always near me so I can catch the boys in the act


----------



## pixiejenna

Nothing says I love you like letting your little bro use your butt as a pillow on cupids bday!


----------



## Michele26

pixiejenna said:


> Nothing says I love you like letting your little bro use your butt as a pillow on cupids bday!



I love this! I had a HORRIBLE HURTFUL day. Having nothing to do with love and Valentines Day, though. Just some really vicious women going at one another. Cats bring my spirits right up.


----------



## nic_blue

My little baby .....


----------



## nerimanna

Lilith wearing some 'jammies


----------



## burnsmr




----------



## Candice0985

pixiejenna said:


> Nothing says I love you like letting your little bro use your butt as a pillow on cupids bday!





nic_blue said:


> View attachment 2505223
> 
> 
> My little baby .....





nerimanna said:


> Lilith wearing some 'jammies





burnsmr said:


> View attachment 2509366


they are all so cute!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

We got Finley this jungle gym thingy tonight which we're hoping distracts him from his wire chomping lol here he's looking at Spotsy trying to get her to play w him lol


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> We got Finley this jungle gym thingy tonight which we're hoping distracts him from his wire chomping lol here he's looking at Spotsy trying to get her to play w him lol
> 
> View attachment 2510037



Hope Finley likes his new gym and he stops with the wires. 

I've missed seeing pictures of Spotsy.  Her demeanor reminds me so much of a cat I grew up with named, Halloween.  How is Spotsy since all the big changes she experienced? Moving twice and dealing with a new brother are big events in the life of a cat.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Hope Finley likes his new gym and he stops with the wires.
> 
> I've missed seeing pictures of Spotsy.  Her demeanor reminds me so much of a cat I grew up with named, Halloween.  How is Spotsy since all the big changes she experienced? Moving twice and dealing with a new brother are big events in the life of a cat.




Spotsy's been great, she really likes the new place.  I think she's getting better w Finley too, she doesn't growl as much now and she lets him sit next to her.  She gets mad bc he attacks her a lot like jumping on her tail bc he always wants to play etc lol.  I think as Fin grows up they'll be good friends 

Here's Finley spying on Spotsy lol 




He's a little weirdo he's always doing some kind of weird hand position lol 

This one reminds me of a creepy guy at the bar going "hey! I like your face!" &#128540;


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's been great, she really likes the new place.  I think she's getting better w Finley too, she doesn't growl as much now and she lets him sit next to her.  She gets mad bc he attacks her a lot like jumping on her tail bc he always wants to play etc lol.  I think as Fin grows up they'll be good friends
> 
> Here's Finley spying on Spotsy lol
> 
> View attachment 2510492
> 
> 
> He's a little weirdo he's always doing some kind of weird hand position lol
> 
> This one reminds me of a creepy guy at the bar going "hey! I like your face!" &#128540;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2510485
> 
> 
> View attachment 2510487



That last photo of Finley is so cute with his paw like that.   I think I recognize that blanket too. Is it one of the blankets you  receive when you make a donation to one of the animal organizations?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> That last photo of Finley is so cute with his paw like that.   I think I recognize that blanket too. Is it one of the blankets you  receive when you make a donation to one of the animal organizations?




The one in the last pic is actually one of my Beauty and the Beast blankets from when I was a kid lol it's so comfy and warm I don't want to get rid of it!  Finley loves it too he's always sleeping on it or chewing on it lol he chews on everything!


----------



## vinbenphon1

nic_blue said:


> View attachment 2501107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My Cutie



Hi cutie, 



pixiejenna said:


> Nothing says I love you like letting your little bro use your butt as a pillow on cupids bday!



Too cute.



nic_blue said:


> View attachment 2505223
> 
> 
> My little baby .....



oh what a sweety pie.



nerimanna said:


> Lilith wearing some 'jammies



hmmm I think Lilith might need to go down a size 



burnsmr said:


> View attachment 2509366



Love cuddles.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's been great, she really likes the new place.  I think she's getting better w Finley too, she doesn't growl as much now and she lets him sit next to her.  She gets mad bc he attacks her a lot like jumping on her tail bc he always wants to play etc lol.  I think as Fin grows up they'll be good friends
> 
> Here's Finley spying on Spotsy lol
> 
> View attachment 2510492
> 
> 
> He's a little weirdo he's always doing some kind of weird hand position lol
> 
> This one reminds me of a creepy guy at the bar going "hey! I like your face!" &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2510485
> 
> 
> View attachment 2510487



wow he is growing into quite the handsome fellow.


----------



## Lady Stardust

vinbenphon1 said:


> wow he is growing into quite the handsome fellow.




Thank you!  He is a very pretty cat, I can't wait to see what he'll look like when he's big.  He's still my baby now though lol I'm going to be so sad when he stops chirping and starts meowing


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Thank you!  He is a very pretty cat, I can't wait to see what he'll look like when he's big.  He's still my baby now though lol I'm going to be so sad when he stops chirping and starts meowing



he may keep chirping! Lady is 4 in June and she still chirps and meeps all the time, hardly ever do I hear her meow unless she's whining because she wants outside or in my garage! lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> he may keep chirping! Lady is 4 in June and she still chirps and meeps all the time, hardly ever do I hear her meow unless she's whining because she wants outside or in my garage! lol




Aww I hope he does!  Spotsy chirps too she never really meows.  Finley has a raspy little boy voice I love it lol when you say something to him he goes "meh" lol 

Sitting w mommy last night


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> Aww I hope he does!  Spotsy chirps too she never really meows.  Finley has a raspy little boy voice I love it lol when you say something to him he goes "meh" lol
> 
> Sitting w mommy last night
> 
> View attachment 2512237


This is spooky what Finley will look like in 8 years. (mwahah mwahahah) Thats my spooky voice.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Aww I hope he does!  Spotsy chirps too she never really meows.  Finley has a raspy little boy voice I love it lol when you say something to him he goes "meh" lol
> 
> Sitting w mommy last night
> 
> View attachment 2512237



awww he looks so happy!!

It's quite possible he'll keep chirping and meeping! I thought for sure Lady's chattery way would go away as she got older but i'm still greeted by a kitty conversation every time I come home. she tells me all about her day in chirps and mreeps


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is spooky what Finley will look like in 8 years. (mwahah mwahahah) Thats my spooky voice.



hey spooky! he's so cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is spooky what Finley will look like in 8 years. (mwahah mwahahah) Thats my spooky voice.




He and Fin look a lot alike!  So pretty


----------



## Lady Stardust

Trying to be friends in the sun beam (Spotsy is imagining she's on the beach in Bermuda without baby brother)


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> Trying to be friends in the sun beam (Spotsy is imagining she's on the beach in Bermuda without baby brother)
> 
> View attachment 2522253



Your comment made me lol


----------



## Divealicious

They still fit. Sort of.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ That is a adorable. I wish mine would cuddle like that.


----------



## Divealicious

leasul2003 said:


> ^^ That is a adorable. I wish mine would cuddle like that.



Our boys are really close, so cute when they sleep together!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> They still fit. Sort of.



Too cute.


----------



## donnaoh

Divealicious said:


> They still fit. Sort of.


Soooo cute!! I love it!


----------



## Divealicious

We are celebrating carnival here in the Netherlands, this is what happens if you leave your costume unattended


----------



## Fahrina

Divealicious said:


> We are celebrating carnival here in the Netherlands, this is what happens if you leave your costume unattended


She is soooooooooooo CUTEeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Guess he put that bird out of its misery. Look at the pride on his face. Now do you spare his feelings, or tell him it wasn't a real bird?


----------



## ladysarah

Divealicious said:


> They still fit. Sort of.



Goodness!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Divealicious said:


> We are celebrating carnival here in the Netherlands, this is what happens if you leave your costume unattended




I love this!  Lol I wish mine would wear silly outfits &#128540;

Here's Finley and Charlotte being weird


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> I love this!  Lol I wish mine would wear silly outfits &#128540;
> 
> Here's Finley and Charlotte being weird
> 
> View attachment 2526916
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526917



Ah! It's the 'look away' pose


----------



## Divealicious

vinbenphon1 said:


> Too cute.





donnaoh said:


> Soooo cute!! I love it!





Fahrina said:


> She is soooooooooooo CUTEeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!!





ladysarah said:


> Goodness!



Thanks for letting me share the cuteness 



leasul2003 said:


> Guess he put that bird out of its misery. Look at the pride on his face. Now do you spare his feelings, or tell him it wasn't a real bird?



Oh he killed that bird! There were feathers everywhere!! No I didn't tell him it was already dead when I have it to him haha!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Sibling time! I love when they get along lol


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> They still fit. Sort of.


LOL too funny, Chester has the cutest face he looks like he's up to no good!!



Divealicious said:


> We are celebrating carnival here in the Netherlands, this is what happens if you leave your costume unattended


haha Toby is getting festive 



Lady Stardust said:


> I love this!  Lol I wish mine would wear silly outfits &#128540;
> 
> Here's Finley and Charlotte being weird
> 
> View attachment 2526916
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526917


cute! Finley and Charlotte look like best buds 



Lady Stardust said:


> Sibling time! I love when they get along lol
> 
> View attachment 2530094


Good job Spotsy! be nice to your little brother


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> Good job Spotsy! be nice to your little brother




She's doing much better w him!  He's an energetic little guy so in her defense he is an instigator a lot lol hitting her tail and attacking her but she's ok w him sitting next to her now and she likes to smell him 

His tail is getting so long too!  I only noticed this week, I wonder if he's going to be a huge grown up cat


----------



## Shopaholicmania

Lady Stardust said:


> Sibling time! I love when they get along lol
> 
> View attachment 2530094


 


Lady Stardust said:


> She's doing much better w him! He's an energetic little guy so in her defense he is an instigator a lot lol hitting her tail and attacking her but she's ok w him sitting next to her now and she likes to smell him
> 
> His tail is getting so long too! I only noticed this week, I wonder if he's going to be a huge grown up cat
> 
> View attachment 2531412


 
From the first day you brought him home, i realised he has grown so big now!!

He is growing up fast n well, thanks to you.


----------



## Candice0985

pictures from last night of my two
Lady got a new couch which she sits on like she is the queen!


and a picture of Tucker who is notoriously shy of the camera, he was about to jump down when he saw me take the picture.


----------



## Kalos

Here's Woody throwing some shapes on the bed & doing her best vampire impression...


----------



## lucywife

Divealicious said:


> They still fit. Sort of.


 funny picture and the best comment


----------



## lucywife

Kalos said:


> Here's Woody throwing some shapes on the bed & doing her best vampire impression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535976
> View attachment 2535977


What a cute vampire!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kalos said:


> Here's Woody throwing some shapes on the bed & doing her best vampire impression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535976
> View attachment 2535977


Thats hysterical Woody&#8230; you rock


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> pictures from last night of my two
> Lady got a new couch which she sits on like she is the queen!
> View attachment 2533981
> 
> and a picture of Tucker who is notoriously shy of the camera, he was about to jump down when he saw me take the picture.
> View attachment 2533982


Very much a lady of leisure


----------



## Candice0985

Kalos said:


> Here's Woody throwing some shapes on the bed & doing her best vampire impression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535976
> View attachment 2535977



LOL so cute!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> pictures from last night of my two
> Lady got a new couch which she sits on like she is the queen!
> View attachment 2533981
> 
> and a picture of Tucker who is notoriously shy of the camera, he was about to jump down when he saw me take the picture.
> View attachment 2533982



Couch? More like a throne! 



Kalos said:


> Here's Woody throwing some shapes on the bed & doing her best vampire impression...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535976
> View attachment 2535977



I agree, this has to be the cutest vampire since Edward Cullen


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Couch? More like a throne!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this has to be the cutest vampire since Edward Cullen



LOL that's what Lady insists it is...she at least wants me to call it a chaise...anything but a couch


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> pictures from last night of my two
> Lady got a new couch which she sits on like she is the queen!
> View attachment 2533981
> 
> and a picture of Tucker who is notoriously shy of the camera, he was about to jump down when he saw me take the picture.
> View attachment 2533982




I need to get me one of those couches for my princess Bella.


----------



## leasul2003

leasul2003 said:


> I need to get me one of those couches for my princess Bella.


um... I meant throne.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> um... I meant throne.




Lol! It's from costco! Bella would love it, no Jaspers allowed


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> pictures from last night of my two
> 
> Lady got a new couch which she sits on like she is the queen!
> 
> View attachment 2533981
> 
> 
> and a picture of Tucker who is notoriously shy of the camera, he was about to jump down when he saw me take the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2533982



I love the cat couch! Lol so cute

My munchkins being friends napping


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> I love the cat couch! Lol so cute
> 
> My munchkins being friends napping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539018



Spots is still intrigued by Finley, and she's going to love him.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I'm adding to the cute kittehs pictures with my Bennett snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## vinbenphon1

Psssssttt, don't tell mum that I ate a piece of the jigsaw.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Phoenix says to his brother Vincent 'what the hell is that stuff?"


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love the cat couch! Lol so cute
> 
> My munchkins being friends napping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539018


awww



Michele26 said:


> Spots is still intrigued by Finley, and she's going to love him.


I think so too! she's intrigued by him and let's him get super close to her, they'll be bestest buds soon!


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> Psssssttt, don't tell mum that I ate a piece of the jigsaw.





vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix says to his brother Vincent 'what the hell is that stuff?"



they are absolutely adorable! what is that white stuff? it's not ice or salt?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> they are absolutely adorable! what is that white stuff? it's not ice or salt?


It was so weird, I came home and thought someone had dumped rock salt everywhere, but why? doh&#8230; had a hail storm. It is not common where i live so the boys were very weirded out&#8230;. me too.


----------



## Michele26

vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix says to his brother Vincent 'what the hell is that stuff?"



I was trying to figure it out too. 

I love ginger and gray cats. How old are they?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Michele26 said:


> I was trying to figure it out too.
> 
> I love ginger and gray cats. How old are they?


They are both 11 years old and share the same father but are registered as two different breeds.   I know&#8230; the cat world is so complicted  Vincent (blue) is a British shorthair, and Phoenix (red) is a Scottish shorthair, which is just a polite way of saying a Scottish Fold that didn't fold  but he doesn't know that...


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> It was so weird, I came home and thought someone had dumped rock salt everywhere, but why? doh had a hail storm. It is not common where i live so the boys were very weirded out. me too.



oh okay! rock salt is very common here in Toronto, especially with all the storms we've had this winter!
I figured hail and snow, and ice were not so common in Australia! I saw some storm pics on buzzfeed of a huge thunderstorm rolling into Syndey, was the hail from this same storm?
http://www.buzzfeed.com/simoncrerar/monster-thuderstorm-shakes-sydney


----------



## nerimanna

i don't know what to caption this so i leave it to you fellow feline lovers


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> Lol! It's from costco! Bella would love it, no Jaspers allowed


Oooo... and we just joined Costco too. I'm gonna have to check that out. Jasper will be sternly told that the throne belongs to his sister ONLY.


----------



## leasul2003

nerimanna said:


> i don't know what to caption this so i leave it to you fellow feline lovers



Oops. I've been busted.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Spots is still intrigued by Finley, and she's going to love him.




She's been doing a lot better w him tolerance wise lol she likes to smell him a lot too. I think bc he's getting bigger she's ok now.  She's hated babies ever since hers left the house lol she's like "no gurl, I did my time I'm done" &#128541;

Doing her princess face


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Oooo... and we just joined Costco too. I'm gonna have to check that out. Jasper will be sternly told that the throne belongs to his sister ONLY.



Jasper is going to snicker and cross his little toesies and promise it is only for his sister  I think it was around $35.00? but it is probably less in the US! our items are always a bit more expensive in Canada


----------



## Candice0985

nerimanna said:


> i don't know what to caption this so i leave it to you fellow feline lovers


aww I just want to give that little belly a raspberry! this is so cute!



Lady Stardust said:


> She's been doing a lot better w him tolerance wise lol she likes to smell him a lot too. I think bc he's getting bigger she's ok now.  She's hated babies ever since hers left the house lol she's like "no gurl, I did my time I'm done" &#128541;
> 
> Doing her princess face
> 
> View attachment 2540315


haha she just needs a chariot and a queen wave!


----------



## claudis_candy

Coconut  chilling


----------



## Candice0985

so cute! I love coconut's part down her tummy lol


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> She's been doing a lot better w him tolerance wise lol she likes to smell him a lot too. I think bc he's getting bigger she's ok now.  She's hated babies ever since hers left the house lol she's like "no gurl, I did my time I'm done" &#128541;
> 
> Doing her princess face
> 
> View attachment 2540315



Look at Spots' *short legs*.


----------



## vinbenphon1

nerimanna said:


> i don't know what to caption this so i leave it to you fellow feline lovers


This cracks me up:lolots:


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Look at Spots' *short legs*.




She does have really short legs! Lol she's chubby but she's actually built really small and compact. Charlotte too they both have thumbtack legs


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> She does have really short legs! Lol she's chubby but she's actually *built really small and compact*. Charlotte too they both have thumbtack legs



I know exactly how she's built...she really has a small frame. She's perfect!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finley does this whenever he wants to sit by sister.  He sits really still and pretends he's sleeping lol "it's ok she won't notice me here"


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little man got the last of his shots today.  And the vet said he weighs 5lbs now, little meatloaf!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My little man got the last of his shots today.  And the vet said he weighs 5lbs now, little meatloaf!
> 
> View attachment 2549819



cute! glad to hear Finley is doing well! he may be a meat loaf but that belly is just asking for a raspberry


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotty actually allowed Finley to take a nap on her for a whole 10 minutes before biting him tonight lol


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotty actually allowed Finley to take a nap on her for a whole 10 minutes before biting him tonight lol
> 
> View attachment 2551407



Fin loves Spots, but Spots is still getting use to sharing her domain with another feline. She's accepting him on her terms.


----------



## lucywife

vinbenphon1 said:


> I'm adding to the cute kittehs pictures with my Bennett snug as a bug in a rug


 Aweeee...we have the exact same blankie, it's my babies' favorite, I always take it with us to the vet.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotty actually allowed Finley to take a nap on her for a whole 10 minutes before biting him tonight lol
> 
> View attachment 2551407



awww


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little dumpling today


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> My little dumpling today
> 
> View attachment 2556836



awww he's such a cutey!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My little dumpling today
> 
> View attachment 2556836



aww he's so cute!


----------



## vinbenphon1

"it wasn't me"


----------



## littlerock

My husband and his baby. His baby used to be my baby but now that I'm pregnant, she only goes to him. lol 








eek.. these pics are huge. Oh well.


----------



## sthrncin

My Porshee girls beautiful eyes.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love everyone's babies!  So cute

We're going to Florida for my cousin's wedding next week and just for fun we dressed up Finley in a bow tie like he was coming too lol he wasn't exactly thrilled


----------



## leasul2003

^^ Bond. James  Bond.


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> My little dumpling today
> 
> 
> View attachment 2556836


Fin, is getting so big! 



vinbenphon1 said:


> "it wasn't me"


I love when our babies squeeze into tiny spaces. 



littlerock said:


> My husband and his baby. His baby used to be my baby but now that I'm pregnant, she only goes to him. lol
> 
> View attachment 2557939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557940
> 
> 
> eek.. these pics are huge. Oh well.


Aweee...so sweet! Congratulations on the baby. 



sthrncin said:


> My Porshee girls beautiful eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557953



What a cool picture. At first I was trying to figure out what it was. 



Lady Stardust said:


> I love everyone's babies!  So cute
> 
> We're going to Florida for my cousin's wedding next week and just for fun we dressed up Finley in a bow tie like he was coming too lol he wasn't exactly thrilled
> 
> View attachment 2558166



Look at his expression, like he can't wait to jump off.


----------



## Divealicious

Loving everyone's pics!

We're here at the vet again... We've been here too much lately! First to get rid of a nasty parasite and now both our boys have an infection in their mouth and around their teeth. We've pretty much exhausted all the regular anti biotics, so we're here for further diagnosis. Thinking positive thoughts! Fingers crossed for nothing too serious!


----------



## Divealicious

Oops meant to attach a pic!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Loving everyone's pics!
> 
> We're here at the vet again... We've been here too much lately! First to get rid of a nasty parasite and now both our boys have an infection in their mouth and around their teeth. We've pretty much exhausted all the regular anti biotics, so we're here for further diagnosis. Thinking positive thoughts! Fingers crossed for nothing too serious!



Divealicious, I hope the vet can give you some answers. Was the parasite in their stomachs? Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> Divealicious, I hope the vet can give you some answers. Was the parasite in their stomachs? Keeping you all in my prayers.



Thank you... I'm waiting for the results of the blood test...

They were infected with the giardia parasite, which can be very hard to get rid of. We cleaned our home every few days with a steam cleaner and a disinfection cleaner, a lot of work but I think that helped!

Getting blood from Toby was a lot of drama btw! He resisted and screamed and was so stressed that we decided to give up for now and try again next time with sedation. Poor baby! I've never seen him so angry and scared 

ETA: blood works for Chester came back, looking normal! So no viral or kidney diseases! Yay!!! Going back again next week to get Toby's blood checked and get their teeth thoroughly cleaned. Likely the infection is caused by an extreme reaction to plaque on their teeth. Could be worse!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> Thank you... I'm waiting for the results of the blood test...
> 
> They were infected with the giardia parasite, which can be very hard to get rid of. We cleaned our home every few days with a steam cleaner and a disinfection cleaner, a lot of work but I think that helped!
> 
> Getting blood from Toby was a lot of drama btw! He resisted and screamed and was so stressed that we decided to give up for now and try again next time with sedation. Poor baby! I've never seen him so angry and scared
> 
> ETA: blood works for Chester came back, looking normal! So no viral or kidney diseases! Yay!!! Going back again next week to get Toby's blood checked and get their teeth thoroughly cleaned. Likely the infection is caused by an extreme reaction to plaque on their teeth. Could be worse!


I hope all goes well Divealicious with Toby&#8230;


----------



## dooneybaby

littlerock said:


> My husband and his baby. His baby used to be my baby but now that I'm pregnant, she only goes to him. lol
> 
> View attachment 2557939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557940
> 
> 
> 
> eek.. these pics are huge. Oh well.


That is too sweet!


----------



## mimott

I many many more pics of then snuggled up together on my phone. Will have to transfer them to the computer soon....


Sooty is a Himalayan Persian and Duchess (Copper eyes, all white) is a Persian X


They spend hours rolling around together in a big fluffy ball of white Xx


----------



## mimott

mimott said:


> I have many more pics of then snuggled up together on my phone. Will have to transfer them to the computer soon....
> 
> 
> Sooty is a Himalayan Persian and Duchess (Copper eyes, all white) is a Persian X
> 
> 
> They spend hours rolling around together in a big fluffy ball of white Xx


----------



## Divealicious

Sunbathing on the balcony


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Sunbathing on the balcony



they look so happy and peaceful 

it's finally warming up here enough to bring my 2 kitties outside to play in the garden, they were seriously craving some outdoor time!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> they look so happy and peaceful
> 
> it's finally warming up here enough to bring my 2 kitties outside to play in the garden, they were seriously craving some outdoor time!



They feel much better since their appointment at the vet to get their teeth cleaned. They also checked Toby's blood (they were able to get it from him this time while he was sedated) and it looked normal  it's up to me now to teach them that brushing their teeth is fun!! Anyone else here brush their kitty's teeth? Tips and tricks on how to teach them in a fun way are very welcome


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Sunbathing on the balcony



They're better now?


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> They feel much better since their appointment at the vet to get their teeth cleaned. They also checked Toby's blood (they were able to get it from him this time while he was sedated) and it looked normal  it's up to me now to teach them that brushing their teeth is fun!! Anyone else here brush their kitty's teeth? Tips and tricks on how to teach them in a fun way are very welcome



chicken flavoured toothpaste!  I think it's actually a dog toothpaste!  it smells gross but they allow me to brush their teeth. I use one of those round small tooth brushes  for kids, they have soft bristles.

I hold them on my lap with a hand on their chest and just do it as quick as possible lol

I don't do it that often, once a week is what I aim for but sometimes it ends up being once every 2 weeks. but the Vet says they both have good teeth!


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> They're better now?



Yes, the soreness cleared up a lot already! Thankful it was nothing serious 



Candice0985 said:


> chicken flavoured toothpaste!  I think it's actually a dog toothpaste!  it smells gross but they allow me to brush their teeth. I use one of those round small tooth brushes  for kids, they have soft bristles.
> 
> I hold them on my lap with a hand on their chest and just do it as quick as possible lol
> 
> I don't do it that often, once a week is what I aim for but sometimes it ends up being once every 2 weeks. but the Vet says they both have good teeth!



I bought toothbrushes that look like tiny socks you put on your finger and rub over the teeth, but I'm thinking of switching to a brush type when they are more adjusted to me rubbing their mouths  My vet said it doesn't really matter what I use and it's up to my preference and the likes and dislikes of the kitties. An electric brush would be great if they allow it, she said  I am supposed to be very strict since they have such a severe reaction to any plaque, and brush every day. I will look for the tasty tooth paste!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Yes, the soreness cleared up a lot already! Thankful it was nothing serious
> 
> 
> 
> I bought toothbrushes that look like tiny socks you put on your finger and rub over the teeth, but I'm thinking of switching to a brush type when they are more adjusted to me rubbing their mouths  My vet said it doesn't really matter what I use and it's up to my preference and the likes and dislikes of the kitties. An electric brush would be great if they allow it, she said  I am supposed to be very strict since they have such a severe reaction to any plaque, and brush every day. I will look for the tasty tooth paste!



I looked up the brand when I got home last night.

this is it!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21526

mmmm chicken toothpaste lol

so weird how they both have a severe reaction to plaque and they're genetically not related? you're a great kitty mom, i'm sure it will get easier to brush as they get used to it


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> I looked up the brand when I got home last night.
> 
> this is it!
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21526
> 
> mmmm chicken toothpaste lol
> 
> so weird how they both have a severe reaction to plaque and they're genetically not related? you're a great kitty mom, i'm sure it will get easier to brush as they get used to it



Thanks for looking that up for me! I don't know if I will be able to find the same product here but maybe something similar. They are in fact related btw, technically Toby is an uncle to Chester. So.. the vet and I do have our suspicions about the breeder... but then breeding kitties is not an exact science


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Thanks for looking that up for me! I don't know if I will be able to find the same product here but maybe something similar. They are in fact related btw, technically Toby is an uncle to Chester. So.. the vet and I do have our suspicions about the breeder... but then breeding kitties is not an exact science



oh really!? aww I didn't know Toby was Chester's uncle/brother! they're so cute

then it can definitely be genetics!

btw Chester's mane is getting pretty serious, it's starting to rival a lions mane!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> oh really!? aww I didn't know Toby was Chester's uncle/brother! they're so cute
> 
> then it can definitely be genetics!
> 
> btw Chester's mane is getting pretty serious, it's starting to rival a lions mane!



lol yes  I will try to take a good pic of his tail sometime and post it here, it's very thick and lush, even more impressive than his growing mane


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> lol yes  I will try to take a good pic of his tail sometime and post it here, it's very thick and lush, even more impressive than his growing mane



haha Chester's tail sounds fabulous! he's growing up to be quite the cutie! are Chester and Toby a specific  breed of cat? they look like Norwegian Forest cats to me!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> haha Chester's tail sounds fabulous! he's growing up to be quite the cutie! are Chester and Toby a specific  breed of cat? they look like Norwegian Forest cats to me!



Siberian forest cats  They are well known for being hypo-allergenic, which is why we chose this breed in the first place (I am allergic to most cats, I thought I could never have a kitty until I met someone with a Siberian!). And also because they're beautiful and have such a gentle, loving nature


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Siberian forest cats  They are well known for being hypo-allergenic, which is why we chose this breed in the first place (I am allergic to most cats, I thought I could never have a kitty until I met someone with a Siberian!). And also because they're beautiful and have such a gentle, loving nature



they are beautiful 

I was close! lol


----------



## Divealicious

We're celebrating 1 year of fluffy, kitty love in our home today!  

Cannot imagine a home without them anymore


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> We're celebrating 1 year of fluffy, kitty love in our home today!
> 
> Cannot imagine a home without them anymore




Happy birthday Toby! Once you have pets it's strange to think of a home without their fluffy ness!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> We're celebrating 1 year of fluffy, kitty love in our home today!
> 
> Cannot imagine a home without them anymore



Happy Birthday Toby! artyhat:


----------



## leasul2003

^^And many more happy years together.


----------



## leasul2003

My sweet Bella is being a cuddle bug today.


----------



## Michele26

leasul2003 said:


> My sweet Bella is being a cuddle bug today.



Bella's pretty...she reminds me of a cat my mother had, Natalie.


----------



## Divealicious

leasul2003 said:


> ^^And many more happy years together.





Michele26 said:


> Happy Birthday Toby! artyhat:





Candice0985 said:


> Happy birthday Toby! Once you have pets it's strange to think of a home without their fluffy ness!



Thank you  It was not his birthday actually, but it's been a year since we adopted him 
I am very good at finding reasons to celebrate and spoil them


----------



## Divealicious

leasul2003 said:


> My sweet Bella is being a cuddle bug today.



awww i wish mine were more cuddly like sweet Bella...


----------



## leasul2003

I had wanted a cuddly kitty for several years, and I got my wish when I found Bella. Shelby, my older cat is not a cuddler at all. Their little brother, Jasper, is a daddy's boy mostly.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> My sweet Bella is being a cuddle bug today.


awww Hi Pretty Girl!



Divealicious said:


> Thank you  It was not his birthday actually, but it's been a year since we adopted him
> I am very good at finding reasons to celebrate and spoil them


haha I love spoiled pets  well then happy you found your forever home anniversary!  



Divealicious said:


> awww i wish mine were more cuddly like sweet Bella...


they're not snugglers at all? in all your photos it's obvious they sure do like to cuddle together at least!



leasul2003 said:


> I had wanted a cuddly kitty for several years, and I got my wish when I found Bella. Shelby, my older cat is not a cuddler at all. Their little brother, Jasper, is a daddy's boy mostly.


it's so funny how that works out! I wonder why Jasper only cuddles with your DH? and same with Bella...must be a feminine/masculine energy thing!?

here's a picture of Lady and Tuck snuggling together, they cuddle a lot but Tuck is notoriously shy of the camera. I can get very few pictures where his head is up and I can see his gorgey face  Tuck is the all grey and Lady is grey and white (I've posted lots of pictures of her!)


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> they're not snugglers at all? in all your photos it's obvious they sure do like to cuddle together at least!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582887



They do cuddle a lot together and they do cuddle with me sometimes, but I always need to pick them up for a cuddle. They never come to me and ask me to cuddle. When Toby was alone after his brother went over the rainbow bridge he was supe-cuddly with me for a while. So much I felt guilty leaving the house. So I guess it's a good thing, better he cuddles with Chester than depend on me 

That is the cutest pic of those two!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> it's so funny how that works out! I wonder why Jasper only cuddles with your DH? and same with Bella...must be a feminine/masculine energy thing!?
> 
> here's a picture of Lady and Tuck snuggling together, they cuddle a lot but Tuck is notoriously shy of the camera. I can get very few pictures where his head is up and I can see his gorgey face  Tuck is the all grey and Lady is grey and white (I've posted lots of pictures of her!)
> 
> View attachment 2582887




 It's funny that as I am responding, Jaspie is cuddled up in my lap. Of course it's only because his daddy is busy and he can't be in his lap. I'm guessing you're probably on the mark w the whole energy thing. Chris likes to play a little rougher w/ Jasper than I do and Bella is such a gentle spirit, I try to send her "softer" vibes.  


Tuck and Lady are such pretty kitties!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> It's funny that as I am responding, Jaspie is cuddled up in my lap. Of course it's only because his daddy is busy and he can't be in his lap. I'm guessing you're probably on the mark w the whole energy thing. Chris likes to play a little rougher w/ Jasper than I do and Bella is such a gentle spirit, I try to send her "softer" vibes.
> 
> 
> Tuck and Lady are such pretty kitties!




Haha Jasper's just out to prove you wrong  

And thanks! They just had some Easter ham and are very happy at the moment!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> awww Hi Pretty Girl!
> 
> 
> haha I love spoiled pets  well then happy you found your forever home anniversary!
> 
> 
> they're not snugglers at all? in all your photos it's obvious they sure do like to cuddle together at least!
> 
> 
> it's so funny how that works out! I wonder why Jasper only cuddles with your DH? and same with Bella...must be a feminine/masculine energy thing!?
> 
> here's a picture of Lady and Tuck snuggling together, they cuddle a lot but Tuck is notoriously shy of the camera. I can get very few pictures where his head is up and I can see his gorgey face  Tuck is the all grey and Lady is grey and white (I've posted lots of pictures of her!)
> 
> View attachment 2582887


So cute snuggling together. A camera shy cat&#8230; lol. I know mine just like roll their eyes when I bring mine out as if they are saying 'here she goes again'&#8230; 'quick move' LOL.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> So cute snuggling together. A camera shy cat&#8230; lol. I know mine just like roll their eyes when I bring mine out as if they are saying 'here she goes again'&#8230; 'quick move' LOL.



haha I know it sounds weird! but he'll be sleep and i'll take a picture and he'll get up and run, or he'll just see me with my phone and he opens an eye and moves. all I want is a cute picture!!!

and then there's Lady- I swear she sees the camera and she gives me a pose for every click LOL she LOVES posing for pictures. my two are such polar opposites!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Jesus cat!!


----------



## Candice0985

*NYC Princess* said:


> Jesus cat!!
> View attachment 2588182




LOL that's a pretty epic picture!


----------



## Divealicious

A pic of my three fur babies on Easter Sunday 







The dog's name is Floyd, he lives with my mom now. He will be turning 14 this year, he's an old man! The kittens have met him a couple of times already and they are fine with him now


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finley doesn't understand the answering machine yet.  He heard a message and started looking for the person hiding in the phone who was talking


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley doesn't understand the answering machine yet.  He heard a message and started looking for the person hiding in the phone who was talking
> 
> View attachment 2599364


oh Finley&#8230; he is growing so fast&#8230; My Vincent does this too. He throws the handset on the floor when people leave a message. lol


----------



## Styleonfile

Here's my ginger tom cat Tango, he's a rescue from Blue Cross Burford and it's believed his owners simply left him behind when they moved away. He lived on the streets for approximately 6 months before he was handed in to the shelter. I love him with all my heart and buy all his goodies from ww.zooplus.co.uk! Best value for premium food plus I collect points and have a savings plan which really helps.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*NYC Princess* said:


> Jesus cat!!
> View attachment 2588182


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley doesn't understand the answering machine yet.  He heard a message and started looking for the person hiding in the phone who was talking
> 
> View attachment 2599364


haha too funny! he's growing up so fast!
I don't have a landline, because I wouldn't use it! but when i'm home and on my cell Lady hates it, she always comes over and either bites my ankles or tries to knock my phone out of my hand, so weird lol



Divealicious said:


> A pic of my three fur babies on Easter Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog's name is Floyd, he lives with my mom now. He will be turning 14 this year, he's an old man! The kittens have met him a couple of times already and they are fine with him now


so cute!



Styleonfile said:


> Here's my ginger tom cat Tango, he's a rescue from Blue Cross Burford and it's believed his owners simply left him behind when they moved away. He lived on the streets for approximately 6 months before he was handed in to the shelter. I love him with all my heart and buy all his goodies from ww.zooplus.co.uk! Best value for premium food plus I collect points and have a savings plan which really helps.


Tango is beautiful!


----------



## ladysarah

Styleonfile said:


> Here's my ginger tom cat Tango, he's a rescue from Blue Cross Burford and it's believed his owners simply left him behind when they moved away. He lived on the streets for approximately 6 months before he was handed in to the shelter. I love him with all my heart and buy all his goodies from ww.zooplus.co.uk! Best value for premium food plus I collect points and have a savings plan which really helps.



Darling cat! Really adorable. It's unbelievable that people in the uk would simply abandon their cat. They are resourcersful little devils though cats aren't they? Imagine living in the streets for 6 months. I also order food from zoo plus but don't collect their points. Is it worth it you think? How does it work?


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love everyone's fluffy babies!  

Here is princess Spots having a quiet moment wo brother lol




And Fin is getting big! He's due to be fixed this month and I can't wait lol I really hope it calms him down a little.  When he's bad we call him Binley bc that's the evil twin who comes out &#128541;


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lady Stardust said:


> I love everyone's fluffy babies!
> 
> Here is princess Spots having a quiet moment wo brother lol
> 
> View attachment 2600676
> 
> 
> And Fin is getting big! He's due to be fixed this month and I can't wait lol I really hope it calms him down a little.  When he's bad we call him Binley bc that's the evil twin who comes out &#55357;&#56861;
> 
> View attachment 2600677


Spots is looking quite relaxed. She definitely is enjoying her me time. 

Binley &#8230;too funny Ladystardust&#8230; Phoenix has an evil twin too we call him Kevin. He only comes out at sunset...


----------



## vinbenphon1

uh oh have to go&#8230; Vincent's evil twin is out right now running amok behind the microwave&#8230;. arghghghgh


----------



## ladysarah

vinbenphon1 said:


> uh oh have to go Vincent's evil twin is out right now running amok behind the microwave. arghghghgh



Ha ha! Keep us posted how it goes...


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley doesn't understand the answering machine yet.  He heard a message and started looking for the person hiding in the phone who was talking
> 
> View attachment 2599364



Lol! Mine don't care for the phone or the answering machine 



Styleonfile said:


> Here's my ginger tom cat Tango, he's a rescue from Blue Cross Burford and it's believed his owners simply left him behind when they moved away. He lived on the streets for approximately 6 months before he was handed in to the shelter. I love him with all my heart and buy all his goodies from ww.zooplus.co.uk! Best value for premium food plus I collect points and have a savings plan which really helps.



Hi Tango! So happy for him you found him  We also order from Zooplus btw, the .nl version. Collecting points is automatically on their site, i usually spend them on treats as you need a LOT of points to get something bigger. But oh wel, it's fee so I'm not complaining


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love everyone's fluffy babies!
> 
> Here is princess Spots having a quiet moment wo brother lol
> 
> View attachment 2600676
> 
> 
> And Fin is getting big! He's due to be fixed this month and I can't wait lol I really hope it calms him down a little.  When he's bad we call him Binley bc that's the evil twin who comes out &#128541;
> 
> View attachment 2600677


awww hey Spots! she looks very relaxed and happy!  Finley aka Binley is getting so big, he's so cutes



vinbenphon1 said:


> uh oh have to go Vincent's evil twin is out right now running amok behind the microwave. arghghghgh


haha "Kevin" best doppleganger name ever! hope the microwave crisis was averted


----------



## Kalos

Woody mid-yawn & contemplating what she might have for dinner...


----------



## Lady Stardust

Kalos said:


> Woody mid-yawn & contemplating what she might have for dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601492
> View attachment 2601493




She's so pretty!

Tonight I had to take Charlie out and hold her bc she was chirping (it's a really weird thing pigs do, I always hold her when she does it bc I don't know what it means) and while I had her out brother had to go sit in her house


----------



## Kalos

Lady Stardust said:


> She's so pretty!
> 
> Tonight I had to take Charlie out and hold her bc she was chirping (it's a really weird thing pigs do, I always hold her when she does it bc I don't know what it means) and while I had her out brother had to go sit in her house
> 
> View attachment 2602192



Aww he's just keeping it warm for her!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My munchkins were being friends yesterday.  Until Spots woke up and saw that the little one was next to her then she got mad lol makes Finley's whole day to just lay by her


----------



## Candice0985

For some reason Tuck is not running from the camera lately!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> For some reason Tuck is not running from the camera lately!
> View attachment 2605499
> View attachment 2605501




So handsome! I love that second pic he's like "yes, hang this one in the drawing room please" &#128540;


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> So handsome! I love that second pic he's like "yes, hang this one in the drawing room please" &#128540;



thanks! he is pretty handsomes  
lol exactly! he wants it hung in my finest frame thank you very much  

I think because I took it with my ipad he didn't realise I was taking pictures. If I had my phone out he would have disappeared!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My munchkins were being friends yesterday.  Until Spots woke up and saw that the little one was next to her then she got mad lol makes Finley's whole day to just lay by her
> 
> View attachment 2605180



so sweets! they both look so toasty and content


----------



## Lady Stardust

My chubby little teapot lady in the bookshelf


----------



## Shopaholicmania

She sure know how to pose.... ^^


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My chubby little teapot lady in the bookshelf
> 
> View attachment 2609226



awww Spots says "until you put books on this shelf I claim it as my own!"


----------



## leasul2003

Lady Stardust said:


> And Fin is getting big! He's due to be fixed this month and I can't wait lol I really hope it calms him down a little.  When he's bad we call him Binley bc that's the evil twin who comes out &#128541;
> ]



Glad I'm not the only one that has a boy with an evil twin. Almost like clockwork Jasper starts going crazy between 9:15 and 9:45 pm. It's like a small child that starts getting rambunctious when it's almost his bedtime.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> For some reason Tuck is not running from the camera lately!
> View attachment 2605499
> View attachment 2605501



He is looking quite regal in his poses. A royal sitting for his painted portrait.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> He is looking quite regal in his poses. A royal sitting for his painted portrait.




He thinks he's royalty. He has very few cat "skills" I'm told by the vet this us characteristic of Russian Blues. They want everything served on a silver platter 


So Lady my little grey and white girl on the other hand is exact opposite.... All the cat skills she could ask for.  I walk into my bedroom lady night and find a dead mouse on the floor!!!! Omg I freaked. No idea how it got in, but yep she killed it. My little baby cat is not so innocent anymore....

A pair of kitchen tongs, plastic bag and a whole house cleaning I feel less grossed out!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My mom always yells at Spots for sitting on the cable box and she usually sits right on it just relaxing but now bc she knows it makes my mom mad she's getting more brazen lol she's like "you mad bro?" &#128541;


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My mom always yells at Spots for sitting on the cable box and she usually sits right on it just relaxing but now bc she knows it makes my mom mad she's getting more brazen lol she's like "you mad bro?" &#128541;
> 
> View attachment 2613837



LOL so blatant! and the look on her face is like "what? whatcha gonna do about it?"


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> LOL so blatant! and the look on her face is like "what? whatcha gonna do about it?"



She's gotten more sassy ever since Finley came along! lol Charlotte was always the sassy one now Spots is taking over as big boss of the house.  Although today I put Charlie's food bowl in the wrong place and she had to move it before she could eat of course


----------



## Lady Stardust

As soon as it started raining Spotsy made this face.  Guess she wants some nice weather!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady says hai purse forum aunties, look at mah cute toes!


----------



## vinbenphon1

dat are some cutie toes


----------



## Kalos

Lady Stardust said:


> As soon as it started raining Spotsy made this face.  Guess she wants some nice weather!
> 
> View attachment 2618382




I know how she feels, that's my rainy day face too.


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> My mom always yells at Spots for sitting on the cable box and she usually sits right on it just relaxing but now bc she knows it makes my mom mad she's getting more brazen lol she's like "you mad bro?" &#128541;
> 
> View attachment 2613837



Spots has a _tude! _



Candice0985 said:


> Lady says hai purse forum aunties, look at mah cute toes!
> View attachment 2619330



Lady's so lovable.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> As soon as it started raining Spotsy made this face.  Guess she wants some nice weather!
> 
> View attachment 2618382




Haha love her expressions!


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> dat are some cutie toes




Lady says thanks   she's enjoying her caturday lounging in her cat sized sofa in my living room lol


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> Spots has a _tude! _
> 
> 
> 
> Lady's so lovable.




She really is! Such a love bug, Lady has the sweetest personality


----------



## leasul2003

I cannot understand how this is comfortable.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I cannot understand how this is comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621108




Lol! He's so cute!


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> I cannot understand how this is comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621108


ahahahah, my Bennett does this. We call it the 'pike tuck', because it looks like the diving position they do at the olympics. ahahah.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's Finny from this week.  He's getting so long! 




And relaxing with mommy. You can see his bad arm here (right one) it always makes me sad but he doesn't seem to mind it


----------



## leasul2003

He's such a cutie. And the arm just adds character to his charm.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My 2 doodles being friends.  Spots looks like a dirigible


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> My 2 doodles being friends.  Spots looks like a dirigible
> 
> View attachment 2624762





Look how long and fluffy Finny's tail is.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> My 2 doodles being friends.  Spots looks like a dirigible
> 
> View attachment 2624762




Awww spots is insulted! She says she's an hourglass.... Nots a blimp!


----------



## Divealicious

My baby fell or jumped off the 1st floor balcony today! I noticed he wasn't around when we were having breakfast and when I couldn't find him around the house I peeked in the downstairs garden and he was there! He was some scratches on the face, but other than that he seems fine. He knows he's not allowed on the balcony for this reason! He must have snuck out... happy he is OK apart from the scratches....


----------



## vinbenphon1

I woud take him to vet just in case. He could have fractured his leg or something&#8230; Cats are very good at hiding injuries.


----------



## Divealicious

vinbenphon1 said:


> I woud take him to vet just in case. He could have fractured his leg or something Cats are very good at hiding injuries.



Thanks, I checked everything and I can touch and move everything so I am pretty sure he is allright  but I will see my cousin later who is our vet, I will ask her advice to be sure.


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> My baby fell or jumped off the 1st floor balcony today! I noticed he wasn't around when we were having breakfast and when I couldn't find him around the house I peeked in the downstairs garden and he was there! He was some scratches on the face, but other than that he seems fine. He knows he's not allowed on the balcony for this reason! He must have snuck out... happy he is OK apart from the scratches....




Omg! I'm glad he is okay. Crazy guy!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady and i are outside enjoying the gorgeous weather. She's hanging out in the garden


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2629943
> View attachment 2629944
> 
> Lady and i are outside enjoying the gorgeous weather. She's hanging out in the garden



Hai Lady!! Where is Tucker?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Hai Lady!! Where is Tucker?




Tuck was outside for all of 5 seconds and the wind blew the cherry tree and it startled him and he ran inside lol. He's such a wimp! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is where he's most comfortable. An unmade bed with the windows open blowing a breeze on him


----------



## Lady Stardust

My bubbies being friends.  Spots is ok w Fin now as long as he doesn't touch her (which he always tries to do)


----------



## Kalos

Lady Stardust said:


> My bubbies being friends.  Spots is ok w Fin now as long as he doesn't touch her (which he always tries to do)
> 
> View attachment 2630134




They are so cute. They're relationship sounds very much like big sister vs little brother.


----------



## Theren

Our two beautiful ragdolls


----------



## Candice0985

Theren said:


> Our two beautiful ragdolls



they're beautiful! love the dual arm hang, just chillin


----------



## Theren

Candice0985 said:


> they're beautiful! love the dual arm hang, just chillin



They are too much alike


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread..


----------



## Michele26

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2629943
> View attachment 2629944
> 
> Lady and i are outside enjoying the gorgeous weather. She's hanging out in the garden



The photo's are so clear they look like paintings. She looks beautiful. 



Candice0985 said:


> Tuck was outside for all of 5 seconds and the wind blew the cherry tree and it startled him and he ran inside lol. He's such a wimp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630029
> 
> 
> This is where he's most comfortable. An unmade bed with the windows open blowing a breeze on him







Kalos said:


> They are so cute. They're relationship sounds very much like big sister vs little brother.





Theren said:


> Our two beautiful ragdolls



Right, sounds like an older sister watching her younger brother.  Looks like they're watching the world go by.


----------



## Theren

That is face of guilt....


----------



## Lady Stardust

Theren said:


> That is face of guilt....




OMG so cute!  They're like "we are good, give us foods?"


----------



## Liyanamz

Jacob looking over the sleeping Armani. My mum rescued them from a drain. Their fur was shedding badly back then and their eyes were infected. I remember Jacob only had strands on his tail. 

Now they are like kings! Full of mischief!


----------



## Candice0985

Liyanamz said:


> Jacob looking over the sleeping Armani. My mum rescued them from a drain. Their fur was shedding badly back then and their eyes were infected. I remember Jacob only had strands on his tail.
> 
> Now they are like kings! Full of mischief!



they are gorgeous!

wow, they were stuck in a drain? poor guys! how life has turned around for them


----------



## oggers86

Lady Stardust said:


> My bubbies being friends.  Spots is ok w Fin now as long as he doesn't touch her (which he always tries to do)
> 
> View attachment 2630134



Sounds a lot like my kitten. How long did it take? We are on week 7 I think and overall the cats are ok with him providing he doesn't approach them. They can eat and sleep in the same room with a comfortable distance between each other. Elise is more accepting yet less firm with him so she gets chased a lot. Elsa will give him a whack for just looking at her!


----------



## Lady Stardust

oggers86 said:


> Sounds a lot like my kitten. How long did it take? We are on week 7 I think and overall the cats are ok with him providing he doesn't approach them. They can eat and sleep in the same room with a comfortable distance between each other. Elise is more accepting yet less firm with him so she gets chased a lot. Elsa will give him a whack for just looking at her!




Elsa sounds like Spots!  Lol we got Finley in January and she was much more angry than she is now because she's used to being the big diva of the house and having mommy all to herself.  She's slowly gotten better and now she'll let him lay next to her and stuff as long as he's not touching her.  The other day his tail touched hers and she got up and moved! Finley's still a little crazy I think Spots will be more tolerant once he's fixed and calms down a bit. One thing that helped her be more accepting is she gets more snacks now bc Finley gets his wet food in the morning, so she stands behind him until he's done then eats what he leaves lol


----------



## oggers86

Lady Stardust said:


> Elsa sounds like Spots!  Lol we got Finley in January and she was much more angry than she is now because she's used to being the big diva of the house and having mommy all to herself.  She's slowly gotten better and now she'll let him lay next to her and stuff as long as he's not touching her.  The other day his tail touched hers and she got up and moved! Finley's still a little crazy I think Spots will be more tolerant once he's fixed and calms down a bit. One thing that helped her be more accepting is she gets more snacks now bc Finley gets his wet food in the morning, so she stands behind him until he's done then eats what he leaves lol



Yes the kitten crazies do not help. He wants to be friends, they do not so it is causing clashes. Once he learns not to ignore them then that will help. 

Both the adult cats do not get along with each other, originally I thought Elise was the problem cat but now I suspect it is Elsa who has grown to dislike other cats. I am looking forward to moving into a bigger house to give them all that extra space and cat proofing the garden for him to work off some energy.


----------



## rendodan110

This is my Jack ( captain Jack) he is a one eyed tuxedo. He just turned 1 yr old on Tuesday.


----------



## Lady Stardust

oggers86 said:


> Yes the kitten crazies do not help. He wants to be friends, they do not so it is causing clashes. Once he learns not to ignore them then that will help.
> 
> Both the adult cats do not get along with each other, originally I thought Elise was the problem cat but now I suspect it is Elsa who has grown to dislike other cats. I am looking forward to moving into a bigger house to give them all that extra space and cat proofing the garden for him to work off some energy.



You never know with cats sometimes!  Spots is such a sweetheart but she can't stand other cats, especially girls!  We had to get a boy or I think she would have really freaked out.  She's such a lovebug and rarely ever meows but along comes Finley and she's a big grumps growling and hissing


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> You never know with cats sometimes!  Spots is such a sweetheart but she can't stand other cats, especially girls!  We had to get a boy or I think she would have really freaked out.  She's such a lovebug and rarely ever meows but along comes Finley and she's a big grumps growling and hissing



Didn't Spots have a litter, or am I thinking another furbaby? How old is Spots?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Didn't Spots have a litter, or am I thinking another furbaby? How old is Spots?




Yes she did, she had 5 babies about a month after we got her in 2008.  She was a great mommy she was fine w them (all girls except 1!) but any other cats she's like nope! Lol she's 6 she's going to be 7 in 2 weeks!


----------



## nerimanna

captured a shot of our kitten at a funny pose. made a meme


----------



## Lady Stardust

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2633618
> View attachment 2633619
> View attachment 2633620
> 
> 
> This is my Jack ( captain Jack) he is a one eyed tuxedo. He just turned 1 yr old on Tuesday.



Aww he's so handsome and fluffy!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady says Hai purrs forum aunties!


----------



## Divealicious

Soon, I will be able to knit myself a new kitty!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Soon, I will be able to knit myself a new kitty!



Looks like he wants to play with the hair.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ lol


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> Looks like he wants to play with the hair.



Ofcourse,  everything is a toy to Chester


----------



## jenny70

Sunbathing!


----------



## Jbb924

Theren said:


> That is face of guilt....



They are beautiful!


----------



## Michele26

jenny70 said:


> Sunbathing!
> View attachment 2635918


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Soon, I will be able to knit myself a new kitty!



omg! so much hair! did that all come out of Chester?

btw happy birthday Chester


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> omg! so much hair! did that all come out of Chester?
> 
> btw happy birthday Chester



Yes! The furminator was back 
And thanks, spoiled him on his birthday


----------



## amyrebecca

My handsome Bailey visiting my mom's house...




And my boyfriends cat, Socks, interrupting my relaxing bath.


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Yes! The furminator was back
> And thanks, spoiled him on his birthday



lol you could knit a sphinx a sweater using that fur! 

Lady's birthday is coming up on June 15th, i'll make her a little tuna cake and make sure she gets lots of garden time, she'll be turning 4! I still see her as my little babycat


----------



## Candice0985

amyrebecca said:


> My handsome Bailey visiting my mom's house...
> 
> View attachment 2638040
> 
> 
> And my boyfriends cat, Socks, interrupting my relaxing bath.
> 
> View attachment 2638044



Bailey is so pretty!

lol Socks looks like he wants to enjoy that bubblebath too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

amyrebecca said:


> My handsome Bailey visiting my mom's house...
> 
> View attachment 2638040
> 
> 
> And my boyfriends cat, Socks, interrupting my relaxing bath.
> 
> View attachment 2638044



Such cuties...

Bailey is so pretty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

5 min after I open my door every day these 2 rush in like "hi mom we want your bed please leave" &#128541;


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> 5 min after I open my door every day these 2 rush in like "hi mom we want your bed please leave" &#128541;
> 
> View attachment 2640378



They love their mommy! 

I'm surprised they don't sleep with you.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> They love their mommy!
> 
> I'm surprised they don't sleep with you.




Spots usually does but she gets mad when I let Finley in lol he cries outside  my door and I always cave!  But he doesn't sleep he likes to eat my hair or attack my feet once the lights go out lol


----------



## cyanidestyling

This is my pure bred Main Coone. His name is Beast


----------



## Michele26

Beast looks like he's thinking "go ahead take my picture."


----------



## PewPew

Liyanamz said:


> Jacob looking over the sleeping Armani. My mum rescued them from a drain. Their fur was shedding badly back then and their eyes were infected. I remember Jacob only had strands on his tail.
> 
> Now they are like kings! Full of mischief!



Wow, those gorgeous gentlecats won the lottery when your mom for them. I could see "Armani & Jacob" on TV a la The Real Housecats of TPF!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finley being a boy lol 




And cleaning big sis yesterday


----------



## zakksmommy1984

my baby boys honey and Timmy.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Here are my babies Bella and Delgado


----------



## PewPew

Squee! Look at all these beautiful kitty pairs


----------



## Lady Stardust

Being friends for a good 10 seconds


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley being a boy lol
> 
> View attachment 2642431
> 
> 
> And cleaning big sis yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2642432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642433



Finley's looking for a four-footed friend to play with. 



Lady Stardust said:


> Being friends for a good 10 seconds
> 
> View attachment 2643410



She always has one eye open watching him. It's funny . When's Finley going in to be neutered?


----------



## Michele26

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2642447
> View attachment 2642448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby boys honey and Timmy.





Goodfrtune said:


> Here are my babies Bella and Delgado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642453



Love all the names, "Honey, Timmy, Bella, & Delgado" All beauties.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Finley's looking for a four-footed friend to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> She always has one eye open watching him. It's funny . When's Finley going in to be neutered?




He goes on the 12th.  I'm wondering if Spotsy will be happy or if she's going to be looking for him until he gets home lol


----------



## leasul2003

Sounds like Finley and Spotsy have a very similar relationship to my Bella and Jasper. He's the annoying little brother that just wants to play and she is having none of it. She looks at him like he's a piece of poo that she stepped in.


----------



## Michele26

These two are funny.


----------



## VernisCerise

Pretty kitties everyone! Here are photos of my baby girl Giselle from instagram


----------



## oggers86

Lady Stardust said:


> He goes on the 12th.  I'm wondering if Spotsy will be happy or if she's going to be looking for him until he gets home lol



Elsworth is booked in for the 12th too! I think he is starting to get a bit hormonal, completely uninterested in toys, keeps pacing around yowling and stalking the girls. He is not even 5 months yet!


----------



## leasul2003

Michele26 said:


> These two are funny.




That is so cute and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Theren

These two boys... Love them


----------



## catx

I loved everyone's pics and captions, so sharing my big boy of 10mths now - Wolf!


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> These two are funny.





I love this video, I've seen it before. I always wonder what they're talking about!


----------



## Candice0985

Theren said:


> These two boys... Love them




They're so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

catx said:


> I loved everyone's pics and captions, so sharing my big boy of 10mths now - Wolf!




Wolf is adorable! He looks like a younger version of my Tucker


----------



## lucywife

amyrebecca said:


> *My handsome Bailey visiting my mom's house...*
> 
> View attachment 2638040
> 
> 
> And my boyfriends cat, Socks, interrupting my relaxing bath.
> 
> View attachment 2638044


Aaawww, what a good boy came to visit grandma


----------



## Slc9

Michele26 said:


> These two are funny.




I've watched this 3 times already.  It is too cute!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love everyone's fluffs! &#10084;&#65039; 

Finny goes to get fixed tomorrow morning and I know I'm going to feel bad bc he'll be scared.  I hope he makes some friends in the recovery room I know the kitties get to kind of hang out together after procedures 

Being a typical boy last night


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> I love everyone's fluffs! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Finny goes to get fixed tomorrow morning and I know I'm going to feel bad bc he'll be scared.  I hope he makes some friends in the recovery room I know the kitties get to kind of hang out together after procedures
> 
> Being a typical boy last night
> 
> View attachment 2646082


good luck tomorrow Finley, we'll have a bag of frozen peas waiting upon your return home 

here's Lady not sitting like her namesake....


----------



## PewPew

catx said:


> I loved everyone's pics and captions, so sharing my big boy of 10mths now - Wolf!



Ahhhh, so cute! I just melt when kitties lay their heads directly on the blankie/ bed/ floor. They look so relaxed & innocent


----------



## PewPew

Candice0985 said:


> I love this video, I've seen it before. I always wonder what they're talking about!



Have you seen this "translation" for the two talking cats? It seems so plausable! 

http://youtu.be/1JynBEX_kg8

Edit: sorry, I couldn't figure out how to make the YouTube link show up with a play button


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> good luck tomorrow Finley, we'll have a bag of frozen peas waiting upon your return home
> 
> 
> 
> here's Lady not sitting like her namesake....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646170




Lol!!!! I love this lol 

We had to just scrub down Finley bc he got diarrhea last night and it was all over his feet and belly.  And he was mad that we cleaned him!! Such a yucky boy lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Lol!!!! I love this lol
> 
> We had to just scrub down Finley bc he got diarrhea last night and it was all over his feet and belly.  And he was mad that we cleaned him!! Such a yucky boy lol



lol ew Finley! that always act so traumatized when you have to bath them, such drama queens


----------



## Candice0985

PewPew said:


> Have you seen this "translation" for the two talking cats? It seems so plausable!
> 
> http://youtu.be/1JynBEX_kg8
> 
> Edit: sorry, I couldn't figure out how to make the YouTube link show up with a play button



haha I have seen it and it's really funny and true! they know exactly how cute they need to look to get treaties


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> I love everyone's fluffs! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Finny goes to get fixed tomorrow morning and I know I'm going to feel bad bc he'll be scared.  I hope he makes some friends in the recovery room I know the kitties get to kind of hang out together after procedures
> 
> Being a typical boy last night
> 
> View attachment 2646082



Is he staying over night?



Candice0985 said:


> good luck tomorrow Finley, we'll have a bag of frozen peas waiting upon your return home
> 
> here's Lady not sitting like her namesake....
> 
> View attachment 2646170


----------



## schadenfreude

My dainty girl.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ lol


----------



## schadenfreude

And my bubba.


----------



## PewPew

schadenfreude said:


> My dainty girl.
> View attachment 2646632



How YOU doin'?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Michele26 said:


> Is he staying over night?




Yep I'm guna get him on Weds.  I think it'll be good for him to have at least a day to recover away from sister and her smacks lol


----------



## Shopaholicmania

schadenfreude said:


> My dainty girl.
> View attachment 2646632


 
Oh my...she posed like a queen.  Look at those eyes.... *seducing*


----------



## tulipfield

My darling Chu passed in February (she's in my profile pic).  Last month I adopted this critter, who is just the most rambunctious little thing.



And after his summer shave:



Still haven't decided on a name!


----------



## PewPew

tulipfield said:


> My darling Chu passed in February (she's in my profile pic).  Last month I adopted this critter, who is just the most rambunctious little thing.
> View attachment 2646909
> View attachment 2646910
> 
> And after his summer shave:
> View attachment 2646911
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided on a name!



(((Hugs))) My condolences on the passing of your precious Chu. 

I'm happy you have a new sweetie to love on & be loved by! Your new baby is ridiculously beautiful & has a rather innocent face


----------



## vinbenphon1

tulipfield said:


> My darling Chu passed in February (she's in my profile pic).  Last month I adopted this critter, who is just the most rambunctious little thing.
> View attachment 2646909
> View attachment 2646910
> 
> And after his summer shave:
> View attachment 2646911
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided on a name!


Oh too sweet - he reminds me of "Kimba" the white lion - an animated tv show&#8230;


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little boy is home and doing good, and sissy really enjoyed her day of peace yesterday lol she was looking for him but she got to take a nap w me (her favorite thing that she never gets to do bc Finley will come in and bother both of us) 




And Finley from Monday night.  Oh so classy and well hidden


----------



## PewPew

Lady Stardust said:


> My little boy is home and doing good, and sissy really enjoyed her day of peace yesterday lol she was looking for him but she got to take a nap w me (her favorite thing that she never gets to do bc Finley will come in and bother both of us)
> 
> View attachment 2648606



Wonderful news for Finley. So glad all went well... Awww @ Spotsy enjoying her "me-day". Now back to schooling little bro!

This is my Heart . Silly girl is around 13 yrs old.


----------



## dooneybaby

tulipfield said:


> My darling Chu passed in February (she's in my profile pic).  Last month I adopted this critter, who is just the most rambunctious little thing.
> View attachment 2646909
> View attachment 2646910
> 
> And after his summer shave:
> View attachment 2646911
> 
> 
> Still haven't decided on a name!


What a sweet, sweet baby!


----------



## sally.m

Drummond just chillin


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> Drummond just chillin
> 
> View attachment 2650725



lol  so relaxed!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Tomorrow is Miss Spotsy's 7th birthday!  Lol she's my only little Gemini baby, Finley and Charlie are both Scorpios like mama &#128540;




And giving me her famous "I'm relaxing" side eye


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Tomorrow is Miss Spotsy's 7th birthday!  Lol she's my only little Gemini baby, Finley and Charlie are both Scorpios like mama &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2651310
> 
> 
> And giving me her famous "I'm relaxing" side eye
> 
> View attachment 2651311



That's so funny! Tomorrow is Lady's 4th birthday!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> That's so funny! Tomorrow is Lady's 4th birthday!
> View attachment 2651784




Aww! They're sassy Gemini ladies! Lol


----------



## sanatra

My sweet little man...adopted him when he was a few weeks old. Poor thing was abandoned as a kitten and found with a broken tail.


----------



## Divealicious

Belated happy birthday Spots and Lady!! 



sanatra said:


> My sweet little man...adopted him when he was a few weeks old. Poor thing was abandoned as a kitten and found with a broken tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653665



What a pretty boy! What's his name?


----------



## Lady Stardust

Even though Fin was only at the vet for like a day I missed this little booger so much!  His new favorite thing is cuddling in my lap while I play video games lol it makes me mess up but that's ok.  I hope he still sits on me even when he's big.  Although he's already longer than sister! 




I gave him a Native American name this morning (my family and I always give each other Native American names we're weird lol) and his is "He Who Needs Not Sleep" I swear this child never sleeps!! He'll take a little nap but is always kind of awake and at night forget it, he's up


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Even though Fin was only at the vet for like a day I missed this little booger so much!  His new favorite thing is cuddling in my lap while I play video games lol it makes me mess up but that's ok.  I hope he still sits on me even when he's big.  Although he's already longer than sister!
> 
> View attachment 2654395
> 
> 
> I gave him a Native American name this morning (my family and I always give each other Native American names we're weird lol) and his is "He Who Needs Not Sleep" I swear this child never sleeps!! He'll take a little nap but is always kind of awake and at night forget it, he's up



He looks so sweet in the picture.


----------



## PewPew

sanatra said:


> My sweet little man...adopted him when he was a few weeks old. Poor thing was abandoned as a kitten and found with a broken tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653665



What a cute! Love that face 



Lady Stardust said:


> Even though Fin was only at the vet for like a day I missed this little booger so much!  His new favorite thing is cuddling in my lap while I play video games lol it makes me mess up but that's ok.  I hope he still sits on me even when he's big.  Although he's already longer than sister!
> 
> View attachment 2654395
> 
> 
> I gave him a Native American name this morning (my family and I always give each other Native American names we're weird lol) and his is "He Who Needs Not Sleep" I swear this child never sleeps!! He'll take a little nap but is always kind of awake and at night forget it, he's up



Awww, so much love in that beautiful face. Red tabby and red bicolour males have been the sweetest kitties I've ever met.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Aww! They're sassy Gemini ladies! Lol





sanatra said:


> My sweet little man...adopted him when he was a few weeks old. Poor thing was abandoned as a kitten and found with a broken tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653665


he's so cute, he sure looks like he is loved and spoiled now 



Divealicious said:


> Belated happy birthday Spots and Lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty boy! What's his name?





Lady Stardust said:


> Even though Fin was only at the vet for like a day I missed this little booger so much!  His new favorite thing is cuddling in my lap while I play video games lol it makes me mess up but that's ok.  I hope he still sits on me even when he's big.  Although he's already longer than sister!
> 
> View attachment 2654395
> 
> 
> I gave him a Native American name this morning (my family and I always give each other Native American names we're weird lol) and his is "He Who Needs Not Sleep" I swear this child never sleeps!! He'll take a little nap but is always kind of awake and at night forget it, he's up



Finley look so comfy here!

this was Lady's birthday picture I posted on my instagram


----------



## tulipfield

PewPew said:


> (((Hugs))) My condolences on the passing of your precious Chu.
> 
> I'm happy you have a new sweetie to love on & be loved by! Your new baby is ridiculously beautiful & has a rather innocent face



Thank you~ :3  And don't be fooled by his sweet face,  he is a troublemaker! 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh too sweet - he reminds me of "Kimba" the white lion - an animated tv show



I was trying to think what he reminds me of, and that's exactly it.  But when his fur's grown out I think he looks almost like a polar bear. ^^


----------



## tulipfield

sanatra said:


> My sweet little man...adopted him when he was a few weeks old. Poor thing was abandoned as a kitten and found with a broken tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653665



Wow he's beautiful!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> he's so cute, he sure looks like he is loved and spoiled now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finley look so comfy here!
> 
> 
> 
> this was Lady's birthday picture I posted on my instagram
> 
> View attachment 2655097




How cute!  I love to put clothes on my animals with apps lol 

Some little kitten in my house peed on the floor today &#128544; no names need be mentioned (FINLEY!)


----------



## nooch

Jerry and Phil being cute as always! Phil is hard to see in the last one but that's what he does when he thinks I'm not looking - trying to get up to where he thinks I keep his food!


----------



## oggers86

How are Finley and Spots getting along now? Does she tolerate him better than she did when he arrived?


----------



## Lady Stardust

oggers86 said:


> How are Finley and Spots getting along now? Does she tolerate him better than she did when he arrived?




Yeah she's been better.  She lets him sit by her now bc I think she realizes he's going to anyway lol she also really tries her best not to hit him, sometimes it drives her crazy and she just has to walk away but she's getting better control of herself now


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finley is really trying to get a lot of snacks today.  When he wants something he comes over and sits on you and cries lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley is really trying to get a lot of snacks today.  When he wants something he comes over and sits on you and cries lol
> 
> View attachment 2656492



awww! look at those eyes, he says pleeeasse mommy just one snack


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley is really trying to get a lot of snacks today.  When he wants something he comes over and sits on you and cries lol
> 
> View attachment 2656492



Look at that little face.  I couldn't resist him.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My mom is painting a bookcase in the kitchen and the little monster has discovered a new play area.  This is not going to end well! Lol


----------



## sally.m

Introducing my new rescue kittie. Her name is Flossie and she is about 1 year old.  She has settled instantly and couldnt give a hoot about my boy kitties. Such  a sweetie x


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> Introducing My new rescue kittie. Her name is Flossie and she is about 1 year old.
> 
> View attachment 2663497



she's beautiful!!! congrats on the new member of your family!  how is Flossie fitting in?


----------



## vinbenphon1

sally.m said:


> Introducing my new rescue kittie. Her name is Flossie and she is about 1 year old.  She has settled instantly and couldnt give a hoot about my boy kitties. Such  a sweetie x
> 
> View attachment 2663497


Hi Flossie, your a gorgeous chocolate tortie, welcome to the forum


----------



## sally.m

Candice0985 said:


> she's beautiful!!! congrats on the new member of your family!  how is Flossie fitting in?





vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Flossie, your a gorgeous chocolate tortie, welcome to the forum



Thank you ladies. She is really happy. She looks nervous when you approach her but she doesnt run away. As soon as you have a hand on her she rolls over for a tummy tickle. She comes down for food and there is no hissing. She tinkles in her litter box like a good girl so 3 days in as she is doing great! She is sooo ready to get out through the cat door but she is trying to be patient!

More pictures to follow ...


----------



## Lady Stardust

sally.m said:


> Introducing my new rescue kittie. Her name is Flossie and she is about 1 year old.  She has settled instantly and couldnt give a hoot about my boy kitties. Such  a sweetie x
> 
> View attachment 2663497




So pretty!


----------



## Divealicious

sally.m said:


> Introducing my new rescue kittie. Her name is Flossie and she is about 1 year old.  She has settled instantly and couldnt give a hoot about my boy kitties. Such  a sweetie x
> 
> View attachment 2663497



Such a beauty! And sassy too 

We're watching a lot of the world cup football in our house. Toby is our biggest fan actually, he follows all the matches! And tries to catch the ball


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little lumpkins last night.  Spots looks possessed lol 




And grumpy face today


----------



## Kalos

Lady Stardust said:


> And grumpy face today
> 
> View attachment 2665473




If looks could kill...


----------



## Divealicious

Lady Stardust said:


> My little lumpkins last night.  Spots looks possessed lol
> 
> View attachment 2665472
> 
> 
> And grumpy face today
> 
> View attachment 2665473



Grumpy cat made me lol


----------



## Michele26

sally.m said:


> Introducing my new rescue kittie. Her name is Flossie and she is about 1 year old.  She has settled instantly and couldnt give a hoot about my boy kitties. Such  a sweetie x
> 
> View attachment 2663497



Hi Flossie  she's pretty.



Lady Stardust said:


> My little lumpkins last night.  Spots looks possessed lol
> 
> View attachment 2665472
> 
> 
> And grumpy face today
> 
> View attachment 2665473



They're becoming buds.


----------



## nooch

Phil says, you can't leave the house without your purse and you can't have your purse!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lady Stardust said:


> My little lumpkins last night.  Spots looks possessed lol
> 
> View attachment 2665472
> 
> 
> And grumpy face today
> 
> View attachment 2665473



Love them


----------



## sally.m

nooch said:


> Phil says, you can't leave the house without your purse and you can't have your purse!



I wish there was a simple 'like' button for pictures like this!


----------



## vinbenphon1

nooch said:


> Phil says, you can't leave the house without your purse and you can't have your purse!


Why do they do this too funny 'nooch'.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little gnome got his collar today and is trying to figure out how to get it off lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little ones actually getting along last night! Finley is so happy when he just gets to sit by his sister lol Spots is so thrilled as you can see &#128540;




And one of miss Charlotte from tonight


----------



## Michele26

Lady Stardust said:


> My little gnome got his collar today and is trying to figure out how to get it off lol
> 
> View attachment 2668216



Good to see Fin's a Yankee fan! 



Lady Stardust said:


> My little ones actually getting along last night! Finley is so happy when he just gets to sit by his sister lol Spots is so thrilled as you can see &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2674235
> 
> 
> Spots still has a look of 'caution' on her face when she's near him. It's like she wants to trust him, but she's not there yet.
> 
> And one of miss Charlotte from tonight
> 
> View attachment 2674236



Charlotte's so sweet.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Gabby snoring on the bed...


----------



## LuvManoloB

Here's a couple of my little monkey, Gizmo.  He loves to sleep on his back when it's hot in the Summer.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ he's got gorgeous eyes!


----------



## LuvManoloB

leasul2003 said:


> ^^ he's got gorgeous eyes!




Thank you! I used a filter on that picture, but his eyes are still pretty blue. I saw him on my local animal shelter's website seven years ago and I just couldn't resist his face. He just makes me so happy.


----------



## sally.m

LuvManoloB said:


> Thank you! I used a filter on that picture, but his eyes are still pretty blue. I saw him on my local animal shelter's website seven years ago and I just couldn't resist his face. He just makes me so happy.





What a gorgeous kittie! My boy sleeps on his back all the time


----------



## LuvManoloB

sally.m said:


> What a gorgeous kittie! My boy sleeps on his back all the time



Thank you! I think he's super cute, but I am totally biased.  I love it when they sleep like that. It looks so comfy.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My pumpkins were actually being friends today!




And miss Spots got a new toy which she loves.  We actually used to have this and named it "Rodent" but it got lost so we got a new one and she's so happy lol


----------



## juneping

schadenfreude said:


> My dainty girl.
> View attachment 2646632
> View attachment 2646633
> View attachment 2646634



gorgeous.....and very seductive...


----------



## tulipfield

LuvManoloB said:


> Here's a couple of my little monkey, Gizmo.  He loves to sleep on his back when it's hot in the Summer.




Oh he is pretty, I've never seen a cat like that.  Do you know what breed/mix he is?  Siamese-ish I guess?


----------



## cyanidestyling

My very serious kitty Del Rey (named after the singer, not the Mulberry bag )


----------



## schadenfreude

juneping said:


> gorgeous.....and very seductive...



That's my little lady.    Thank you.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady thinks my new bedding suits her just fine


----------



## LuvManoloB

tulipfield said:


> Oh he is pretty, I've never seen a cat like that.  Do you know what breed/mix he is?  Siamese-ish I guess?



Thank you! I am not 100% sure on Gizzy's heritage.  . I've been told that is probably a Snowshoe Siamese mix since he has white feet, but the points of a Siamese.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Finley pretending to have a heart attack last night. And sister doing what she would do if it was real lol


----------



## oggers86

Lol she looks like she is pretending not to notice.


----------



## Lady Stardust

oggers86 said:


> Lol she looks like she is pretending not to notice.




I know! Lol that's what she would do too. "Oh he had a heart attack? When?" &#128541;


----------



## Candice0985

Real classy Lady...


----------



## FelixItsHot

Yup. This is what she does all the time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> Lady thinks my new bedding suits her just fine
> View attachment 2685972



Great photo..you should get it framed.


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> Great photo..you should get it framed.



haha thanks! she's such a little model, when I take multiple pictures she'll move her head ever so slightly so each picture is different! my older cat Tucker sees me with my camera or phone and his eyes get all wide and he just runs, he's very shy even though he's so handsome!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Candice0985 said:


> Real classy Lady...
> View attachment 2688625



She's like "Oh no are we having guests?"


----------



## nooch

Jerry and Phil thought that I got two new cats who looked exactly like them!


----------



## jenny70

Candice0985 said:


> Real classy Lady...
> View attachment 2688625




Ha ha ha!  Too cute!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady Stardust said:


> Finley pretending to have a heart attack last night. And sister doing what she would do if it was real lol
> 
> View attachment 2687509


lol oh Spots! she's so indifferent to Finley's dramatic ways 



Lady Stardust said:


> She's like "Oh no are we having guests?"


I said yes, we are...now go put some pants on! 



jenny70 said:


> Ha ha ha!  Too cute!


thanks


----------



## vinbenphon1

nooch said:


> Jerry and Phil thought that I got two new cats who looked exactly like them!


ahahahahah&#8230; such funny creatures&#8230; Sometimes I catch my Vincent checking himself out in the mirror when he thinks I'm not looking.


----------



## i love louie

My new baby


----------



## i love louie




----------



## sally.m




----------



## i love louie

sally.m said:


> View attachment 2693263



Ahhh cutie pie


----------



## Divealicious

Bff's


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Bff's




So much floofy goodness!


----------



## Elise.J

My Lily &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## i love louie

Elise.J said:


> My Lily &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697779


 huge ears !!  a very pretty kitty


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> So much floofy goodness!



I love how Chester uses his brother as a fluffy pillow


----------



## Divealicious

Elise.J said:


> My Lily &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697779



Elegant lady


----------



## vinbenphon1

Elise.J said:


> My Lily &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697779


Hi Lily, welcome to the forum. I see you live in the same state as me and my brothers

see ya, Vincent, Phoenix and Bennett.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> Bff's


too cute


----------



## vinbenphon1

sally.m said:


> View attachment 2693263


Upside down Miss Jane -


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I love how Chester uses his brother as a fluffy pillow




Lady was doing this to Tuck this morning, he tolerated being used as a pillow for about 10 minutes then grunted at her and left lol.


----------



## sally.m

Elise.J said:


> My Lily &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697779



Wow, What a pretty baby, What breading?


----------



## nooch

I pulled in the driveway the other night and they were in the window waiting for me.


----------



## Slc9

Elise.J said:


> My Lily &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697779




Lily is beautiful &#128571;. Is she a blue point?


----------



## bugsy2085

My best friend Sniper!


----------



## katiel00

My little rescue cat Chloe. She always gets the crazy eyes when shes excited!


----------



## Elise.J

sally.m said:


> Wow, What a pretty baby, What breading?


She's a blue point siamese


----------



## Elise.J

Slc9 said:


> Lily is beautiful &#128571;. Is she a blue point?


Yes she is  My oldest daughter breads them


----------



## oggers86

Elise.J said:


> My Lily &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697779



I love her!! Originally I wanted a solid blue boy but ended up with a blue tabby who is a mad whirlwind of energy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

nooch said:


> I pulled in the driveway the other night and they were in the window waiting for me.



Awww such little sweeties. Mine always greet me at the door.



bugsy2085 said:


> View attachment 2702082
> 
> 
> My best friend Sniper!



He is just too cute with that little bow tie 



katiel00 said:


> My little rescue cat Chloe. She always gets the crazy eyes when shes excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702084



Hi chloe, your a lucky girl to have your very own LV bag


----------



## sally.m

bugsy2085 said:


> View attachment 2702082
> 
> 
> My best friend Sniper!



Too cute! 

My kitties would claw my eyes out if i put a bow on them!


----------



## vinbenphon1

sally.m said:


> Too cute!
> 
> My kitties would claw my eyes out if i put a bow on them!


mine too


----------



## Candice0985

Lady last night


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> Lady last night
> View attachment 2703727



belly rub please!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> belly rub please!



she loves a belly rub for all of 10 seconds then she says okay that's enough now rubs my head and back please  she sucks me in with her floofy belly then it turns into a full body kitty massage instead lol


----------



## Candice0985

Lady is loving that I'm working from home today lol


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2704724
> 
> Lady is loving that I'm working from home today lol


 I love her little feet!!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2704724
> 
> Lady is loving that I'm working from home today lol



Too cute.


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> I love her little feet!!



I was tempted to touch them, she has super ticklish feet though!



leasul2003 said:


> Too cute.




Thanks Leasul!


----------



## Candice0985

Tucker looks SO impressed that I'm taking pictures of him lol.


----------



## Slc9

Elise.J said:


> Yes she is  My oldest daughter breads them



Oh wow, that's awesome!  My blue point "Chance" passed away in March .  Would of loved another blue.  I did get another kitten.  He is a seal point and so damn cute


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2706119
> View attachment 2706120
> 
> Tucker looks SO impressed that I'm taking pictures of him lol.



He looks SO annoyed! Lol


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> He looks SO annoyed! Lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2706119
> View attachment 2706120
> 
> Tucker looks SO impressed that I'm taking pictures of him lol.


What a face&#8230;.


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2706119
> View attachment 2706120
> 
> Tucker looks SO impressed that I'm taking pictures of him lol.



Hello tucker! Yep he look impressed! Lol


----------



## Divealicious

This face, when I ask him if he wants a snack (he was watching TV then looks back at me)


----------



## Theren

Passed out


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> He looks SO annoyed! Lol







Michele26 said:


>







vinbenphon1 said:


> What a face.







i love louie said:


> Hello tucker! Yep he look impressed! Lol



This is exactly why you see way more pictures of Lady then Tuck lol! She loves her picture taken and Tuck despises it. He's such a grumplepuss lol. 



Divealicious said:


> This face, when I ask him if he wants a snack (he was watching TV then looks back at me)



Haha love it. 



Theren said:


> Passed out


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> This face, when I ask him if he wants a snack (he was watching TV then looks back at me)


Handsome kitty..


----------



## Sweetpea83

He has the best life..that's his chair..no one else is allowed on it, lol..


----------



## sally.m

Sweetpea83 said:


> He has the best life..that's his chair..no one else is allowed on it, lol..
> View attachment 2711682



As the saying goes, " if you want the best seat in the house, you will have to move the cat?"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## i love louie

sally.m said:


> As the saying goes, " if you want the best seat in the house, you will have to move the cat?"



So true!!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> This face, when I ask him if he wants a snack (he was watching TV then looks back at me)



Love that face...



Theren said:


> Passed out



From working hard!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> Haha love it.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Handsome kitty..





Michele26 said:


> Love that face...



Thank you


----------



## Candice0985

Tuck and Lady just catloafing around  a large loaf and a small loaf!


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> Tuck and Lady just catloafing around  a large loaf and a small loaf!
> 
> View attachment 2719836


 hi tuck and lady


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> hi tuck and lady



they say oh Hai to both you and  Zora


----------



## Sweetpea83

DH snapped this photo of our kitty sleeping..lol.


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> DH snapped this photo of our kitty sleeping..lol.
> View attachment 2726052



 #mouthbreather


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> #mouthbreather


Totally..


----------



## Merize

My little baby, Rio!!


----------



## Divealicious

Merize said:


> View attachment 2729507
> 
> 
> My little baby, Rio!!



Hi Rio! Cutey  his coloring looks similar to my Chester.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Merize said:


> View attachment 2729507
> 
> 
> My little baby, Rio!!



Great shot..


----------



## mymeimei02

My Mochi saying "bye bye" as I leave for work ...lol he's probably waiting for me to leave so he can do whatever he wants at home


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute..


----------



## meowmeow94

My baby is an angel  She just had her 1year-old birthday


----------



## lifestylekitty

meowmeow94 said:


> My baby is an angel  She just had her 1year-old birthday


happy birthday!


----------



## Michele26

meowmeow94 said:


> My baby is an angel  She just had her 1year-old birthday



Happy Birthday! artyhat:


----------



## Divealicious

meowmeow94 said:


> My baby is an angel  She just had her 1year-old birthday



Toby and Chester send their birthday wishes!


----------



## donnaoh

meowmeow94 said:


> My baby is an angel  She just had her 1year-old birthday


Happy Birthday pretty girl!!


----------



## meowmeow94

Thank you all! Bugny says Hi and wishes u guys a good time too!


----------



## Michele26

meowmeow94 said:


> Thank you all! Bugny says Hi and wishes u guys a good time too!



What a cute name..."Bugny." How did you come up with her name?


----------



## mymeimei02

I caught Mochi just laying on his back...lol silly kitty


----------



## Divealicious

Lazy kitty Sundays... look at Chesters face!


----------



## Divealicious

mymeimei02 said:


> I caught Mochi just laying on his back...lol silly kitty



Love this, a sign of trust


----------



## meowmeow94

Michele26 said:


> What a cute name..."Bugny." How did you come up with her name?



She has gray fur and wear socks..just like Bugs Bunny - aha! Bugny


----------



## Candice0985

Merize said:


> View attachment 2729507
> 
> 
> My little baby, Rio!!


so floofy and cute!



mymeimei02 said:


> My Mochi saying "bye bye" as I leave for work ...lol he's probably waiting for me to leave so he can do whatever he wants at home


haha aww he looks like he's going to miss you. they hate when we work! 



meowmeow94 said:


> My baby is an angel  She just had her 1year-old birthday


she is so pretty!! happy birthday little one 



mymeimei02 said:


> I caught Mochi just laying on his back...lol silly kitty


belly floof! razzberry time!



Divealicious said:


> Lazy kitty Sundays... look at Chesters face!


haha Chester looks so happy!


----------



## meowmeow94

Divealicious said:


> Lazy kitty Sundays... look at Chesters face!



They are so adorable!


----------



## meowmeow94

mymeimei02 said:


> I caught Mochi just laying on his back...lol silly kitty



That pose means the cat is saying "I'm beautiful"


----------



## mymeimei02

Lol...uh oh Mochi likes my new lamp &#128516;


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol...uh oh Mochi likes my new lamp &#55357;&#56836;



lol he says ooooh this is pretty


----------



## Candice0985

last weekend I went to Nova Scotia to visit my sister and Dad and have an early birthday celebration, my mom watched my kitties and while I was gone I think they've re-bonded!

I took these all the day I came home and they were glued at the hip whereas normally they do their own thing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, they are cute..


----------



## Sweetpea83

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol...uh oh Mochi likes my new lamp &#128516;



Love the lamp...

Cute photo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alien cat..


----------



## jenny70

Candice0985 said:


> last weekend I went to Nova Scotia to visit my sister and Dad and have an early birthday celebration, my mom watched my kitties and while I was gone I think they've re-bonded!
> 
> 
> 
> I took these all the day I came home and they were glued at the hip whereas normally they do their own thing!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740686




Aw, so cute!


----------



## donnaoh

Candice0985 said:


> last weekend I went to Nova Scotia to visit my sister and Dad and have an early birthday celebration, my mom watched my kitties and while I was gone I think they've re-bonded!
> 
> I took these all the day I came home and they were glued at the hip whereas normally they do their own thing!
> 
> View attachment 2740684
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740686


That is too cute!


----------



## donnaoh

Divealicious said:


> Lazy kitty Sundays... look at Chesters face!


----------



## yasram

Candice0985 said:


> Tuck and Lady just catloafing around  a large loaf and a small loaf!
> 
> View attachment 2719836



I love this description of your cats big loaf and little loaf hehehe - Reminds me of my 2 !


----------



## Candice0985

yasram said:


> I love this description of your cats big loaf and little loaf hehehe - Reminds me of my 2 !


lol they are my loafy marshmallows. Tuck used to be almost double Lady's weight but has lost some weight in his old man years and Lady has gained some  but their size difference is mostly noticeable when they are sitting next to each other being catloafs


----------



## yasram

Candice0985 said:


> lol they are my loafy marshmallows. Tuck used to be almost double Lady's weight but has lost some weight in his old man years and Lady has gained some  but their size difference is mostly noticeable when they are sitting next to each other being catloafs



Hehehe loafy marshmallows catloafs - love it !!


----------



## sally.m

Candice0985 said:


> last weekend I went to Nova Scotia to visit my sister and Dad and have an early birthday celebration, my mom watched my kitties and while I was gone I think they've re-bonded!
> 
> I took these all the day I came home and they were glued at the hip whereas normally they do their own thing!
> 
> View attachment 2740684
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740686



the last one is cute, Both looking at something intresting


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> the last one is cute, Both looking at something intresting



thanks Sally.m 

I think they were watching birds across the street! either that or a squirrel!


----------



## Divealicious

We moved to a new house last week. The boys are still settling in. They love the new view from our bedroom


----------



## mashencja

My 2 babies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mashencja




----------



## oggers86

Is your black one a cornish rex mashencja?


----------



## mashencja

oggers86 said:


> Is your black one a cornish rex mashencja?




Both are devon rex


----------



## ScottyGal

This is my kitty Zucca.. He is 5 years old, and is a Somali.


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> We moved to a new house last week. The boys are still settling in. They love the new view from our bedroom



Do the boys like their new house? 



mashencja said:


> My 2 babies &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757504
> View attachment 2757505



Beautiful babies. 



_Lee said:


> This is my kitty Zucca.. He is 5 years old, and is a Somali.



Hi Zucca! Welcome to the cat thread.


----------



## Candice0985

Found these two snuggling in one bed under my bed

Sorry for the alien eyes!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady in her regular caturday position on the chaise &#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> Found these two snuggling in one bed under my bed
> 
> Sorry for the alien eyes!
> View attachment 2763874
> View attachment 2763875



So sweet. I wish mine would cuddle. Instead Jaspie just loves to torture Bella and Bella tries to attack Shelby and Shelby growls and hisses anytime she sees Jasper. But at least it's always lively around my house.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> So sweet. I wish mine would cuddle. Instead Jaspie just loves to torture Bella and Bella tries to attack Shelby and Shelby growls and hisses anytime she sees Jasper. But at least it's always lively around my house.




Lol definitely lively! I have the same here. About 20 minutes before this picture Lady was growling at Tuck because he knocked her over and was being a bully.


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping in daddy's arms


----------



## vinbenphon1

mashencja said:


> View attachment 2757506


Too freakin cute !!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

_Lee said:


> Sleeping in daddy's arms



How sweet..


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi lounging around in the sun &#9728;


----------



## ScottyGal

Zucca playing with some kitchen roll


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi lounging around in the sun &#9728;


Mochi looks nice and toasty in the sunbeam 



_Lee said:


> Zucca playing with some kitchen roll


Zucca is so cute! is he a specific breed or just supercute?


----------



## ScottyGal

Candice0985 said:


> Zucca is so cute! is he a specific breed or just supercute?



He is such a wee cutie isn't he!

He is a purebreed Somali, which we got when he was approx. 5/6 as his owners no longer wanted him, so we took him in. He has been spoiled ever since


----------



## Merize

Rio wanted to say hi!


----------



## Candice0985

A rare picture of Tucker!



And Lady says hai too!



My cats look very suspicious today lol! Probably because I cleaned out my crawl spaces and packed up 5 garbage bags for donation. They hate when I disrupt the daily activity &#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> A rare picture of Tucker!
> View attachment 2795656
> 
> 
> And Lady says hai too!
> View attachment 2795658
> 
> 
> My cats look very suspicious today lol! Probably because I cleaned out my crawl spaces and packed up 5 garbage bags for donation. They hate when I disrupt the daily activity &#128516;



Tucker looks like he's thinking, "What are you doing human? You know I can take you out with one swipe of my paw." Lol. They're so cute.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Tucker looks like he's thinking, "What are you doing human? You know I can take you out with one swipe of my paw." Lol. They're so cute.




Thanks! Lol he particularly hates pictures but they were both not happy yesterday because I tore apart my closets doing some purging. Feels so good to have everything organized and all my summer clothes stored and winter stuff ready to go!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleepy face!


----------



## Candice0985

The photo I meant to take &#128522;



And Lady had an itch mid picture &#128569;


----------



## leasul2003

^^ hilarious! Does she just lay like that? Mine will roll around on their back but they won't just lay there.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> ^^ hilarious! Does she just lay like that? Mine will roll around on their back but they won't just lay there.




Lol yep she lays right on her back, paws folded together or in the air. She'll lay like this for an entire nap, such a silly girl. I was scratching her belly and giving raspberries and she Didn't even wake up &#128569;


----------



## Miss Havisham

mashencja said:


> Both are devon rex



Aren't they just amazing? I have a 5 months old girl and she's brilliant. Following me everywhere and knows how to play fetch. I'm already saving for another one  Love cats


----------



## mashencja

Miss Havisham said:


> Aren't they just amazing? I have a 5 months old girl and she's brilliant. Following me everywhere and knows how to play fetch. I'm already saving for another one  Love cats




Yes, they are the best  acting like dogs, always need company, most adorable creatures ever


----------



## Candice0985

For Leasul &#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> For Leasul &#128516;
> View attachment 2802111
> View attachment 2802113


LOL!! I love it!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> LOL!! I love it!




Lady wanted to prove to you that she loves sleeping like superman! &#128516; my weird little cat lol


----------



## Cc1213

This is my baby Paris. She's an 8ish year old himalayan who we bought from a breeder when she was a kitten. She is the biggest goofball ever, and often gets her tongue stuck outside of her mouth. She also takes rather angelic photos...and then rather satanic photos (see picture 4). Right now she's content to curl-up in bed with me and FI, as it's freezing here in CO!


----------



## ScottyGal

Zucca sleeping next to me on couch.. It's a hard life


----------



## Sweetpea83

He loves sleeping like this..


----------



## mkpurselover

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2808765
> View attachment 2808766
> View attachment 2808767
> View attachment 2808768
> 
> 
> This is my baby Paris. She's an 8ish year old himalayan who we bought from a breeder when she was a kitten. She is the biggest goofball ever, and often gets her tongue stuck outside of her mouth. She also takes rather angelic photos...and then rather satanic photos (see picture 4). Right now she's content to curl-up in bed with me and FI, as it's freezing here in CO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808770


Your Paris is adorable!  Dilute calico Himmy?  Love the pink spot on her nose and lovely blue eyes.  I had a seal point himmy for 17 years who was the sweetest girl ever.  I would love another one day.


----------



## Miss Havisham

My little girl. Her name is something like Doll (roughly translated) and she's a Devon.


----------



## jenny70

Miss Havisham said:


> My little girl. Her name is something like Doll (roughly translated) and she's a Devon.




Oh is she adorable!!


----------



## LuvManoloB

Miss Havisham said:


> My little girl. Her name is something like Doll (roughly translated) and she's a Devon.



That face! My co-worker has a Devon Rex. They are such a cool breed.


----------



## i love louie

Miss Havisham said:


> My little girl. Her name is something like Doll (roughly translated) and she's a Devon.


  omg I love that breed! lucky you


----------



## Cc1213

mkpurselover said:


> Your Paris is adorable!  Dilute calico Himmy?  Love the pink spot on her nose and lovely blue eyes.  I had a seal point himmy for 17 years who was the sweetest girl ever.  I would love another one day.




Yes, she's a calico himmy. One of her eyes has changed colors (it's getting a bit darker), but the vet has ruled out anything dangerous. Aren't himmys the greatest? They really are so sweet, and just such cuties!


----------



## Cc1213

Sweetpea83 said:


> He loves sleeping like this..
> View attachment 2808908




Hehe, I love when kitties get all curled up.


----------



## oggers86

I love Devons! I was really torn between them and Siamese but opted for the Meezer for their distinctive yowl  Maybe one day I will get a Devon...


----------



## Candice0985

Miss Havisham said:


> My little girl. Her name is something like Doll (roughly translated) and she's a Devon.



she's beautiful! i'm told Devon Rex's are the softest cats ever, and she looks like she would feel like cashmere


----------



## Miss Havisham

Candice0985 said:


> she's beautiful! i'm told Devon Rex's are the softest cats ever, and she looks like she would feel like cashmere



Yes, she does! The fur maybe looks like wool but it's silky smooth.


Thank you ladies. I'm such a proud mama


----------



## sally.m

Miss Havisham said:


> My little girl. Her name is something like Doll (roughly translated) and she's a Devon.



what a poser!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## xoxorose

This is my baby girl Brooke. She has such a pretty face, but doesn't like posing


----------



## Candice0985

xoxorose said:


> This is my baby girl Brooke. She has such a pretty face, but doesn't like posing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811487



she is very pretty!


----------



## rendodan110

My mom's little cross eyed kitty!


----------



## rendodan110

My tuxedo Mainecoon cat Jack.


----------



## hermes_lemming

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2812133
> 
> 
> My mom's little cross eyed kitty!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Candice0985

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2812133
> 
> 
> My mom's little cross eyed kitty!







rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2812134
> 
> 
> My tuxedo Mainecoon cat Jack.




Awww they're both beautiful!


----------



## PoohBear

I'm so jealous of all your beautiful babies. I have always loved cats and my little boy has the same love that I do for them. My husband is allergic, so we cannot have one. Sigh! For now, I'll just look at your precious ones and dream.


----------



## rendodan110

Thank you, Jack is my one eyed beauty! He is a rescue kitty that had lost his eye as a baby, he is the sweetest boy! My moms cross eyed kitty has catitude though, she is cute and very ornery.


----------



## sally.m

rendodan110 said:


> Thank you, Jack is my one eyed beauty! He is a rescue kitty that had lost his eye as a baby, he is the sweetest boy! My moms cross eyed kitty has catitude though, she is cute and very ornery.



Jack is a cutie! My dad had a one eyed mainecoon. Real name  was Simba, nicknamed winky!


----------



## Slc9

I just love looking at everyone's furbabies and just need to share mine &#128570; 
Sweet Miko &#128153;


Louie aka the louster, menace, black nightmare (gotta love him) &#128569;


Louie and Miko &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Slc9 said:


> I just love looking at everyone's furbabies and just need to share mine &#128570;
> Sweet Miko &#128153;
> View attachment 2818854
> 
> Louie aka the louster, menace, black nightmare (gotta love him) &#128569;
> View attachment 2818855
> 
> Louie and Miko &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2818856
> View attachment 2818857



They both looks gorgeous and have beautiful eyes - cuties!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Slc9 said:


> I just love looking at everyone's furbabies and just need to share mine &#128570;
> Sweet Miko &#128153;
> View attachment 2818854
> 
> Louie aka the louster, menace, black nightmare (gotta love him) &#128569;
> View attachment 2818855
> 
> Louie and Miko &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2818856
> View attachment 2818857


Gorgeous blue eyes..


----------



## vodkamartini

My baby boy Spy. He is a rescue. 3 and a half years and weighs 13 pounds &#128571;


----------



## Slc9

_Lee said:


> They both looks gorgeous and have beautiful eyes - cuties!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Gorgeous blue eyes..



Thank you!  Love my boys


----------



## Slc9

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2819370
> 
> 
> My baby boy Spy. He is a rescue. 3 and a half years and weighs 13 pounds &#128571;



Such a big, beautiful boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2819370
> 
> 
> My baby boy Spy. He is a rescue. 3 and a half years and weighs 13 pounds &#128571;



Cute..love white kitties!


----------



## sally.m

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2819370
> 
> 
> My baby boy Spy. He is a rescue. 3 and a half years and weighs 13 pounds &#128571;



Tickle my tummy mummy!


----------



## sally.m

Slc9 said:


> I just love looking at everyone's furbabies and just need to share mine &#128570;
> Sweet Miko &#128153;
> View attachment 2818854
> 
> Louie aka the louster, menace, black nightmare (gotta love him) &#128569;
> View attachment 2818855
> 
> Louie and Miko &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2818856
> View attachment 2818857



What cuties with bright eyes!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ok. Here is my contribution.  She's "our" kitty but lives with my beau. Her name is Seph, short for Persephone. My beau named her.

She was originally a gift to his mom from him. He got her as a kitten from a shelter and she has lived with his mom for her first three years (while she was healthy). 

After the mother became feeble and had to go to an assisted living home, my beau took the kitty back. He's been caring for the cat for the past 4 years. She is 7 and as sweet as can be. Always sits still whenever I pet or brush her. Lol I always bring her a Lil toy whenever I come over.

Isn't she adorable?


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Ok. Here is my contribution.  She's "our" kitty but lives with my beau. Her name is Seph, short for Persephone. My beau named her.
> 
> She was originally a gift to his mom from him. He got her as a kitten from a shelter and she has lived with his mom for her first three years (while she was healthy).
> 
> After the mother became feeble and had to go to an assisted living home, my beau took the kitty back. He's been caring for the cat for the past 4 years. She is 7 and as sweet as can be. Always sits still whenever I pet or brush her. Lol I always bring her a Lil toy whenever I come over.
> 
> Isn't she adorable?



she's so cute! and I love her name


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> she's so cute! and I love her name



Thank you. He named her. 

When I found out, I was in 7th heaven. Lmao! He reads AND knows Greek mythology. 

The cat is really sweet. She treats us differently. With him, he has to reach over to pet her, etc. With me, she will sit still and let me brush her,  not move, expose her belly, etc.


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Thank you. He named her.
> 
> When I found out, I was in 7th heaven. Lmao! He reads AND knows Greek mythology.
> 
> The cat is really sweet. She treats us differently. With him, he has to reach over to pet her, etc. With me, she will sit still and let me brush her,  not move, expose her belly, etc.



if she's exposing her belly it means she trusts you fully


----------



## hermes_lemming

Forgot to add one more thing. So that's Seph. In all her glory.  Clearly wants to be the ONLY child! CLEARLY...

And guess what? I own this... who is wary around kitty. Lmao. Seph is at least double to triple his weight and has a good 5+ years on him. If he gets the puppy crazies and gets too close, *swat, swat*


----------



## hermes_lemming

Candice0985 said:


> if she's exposing her belly it means she trusts you fully


Lmao! That's what my beau said! He is sorta miffed she totally rolls over for me. I can scratch her belly, neck, you name it.


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> Lmao! That's what my beau said! He is sorta miffed she totally rolls over for me. I can scratch her belly, neck, you name it.



 ahaha that's too funny! he's just jealous now that he little kitty has fallen totally for you!


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Forgot to add one more thing. So that's Seph. In all her glory.  Clearly wants to be the ONLY child! CLEARLY...
> 
> And guess what? I own this... who is wary around kitty. Lmao. Seph is at least double to triple his weight and has a good 5+ years on him. If he gets the puppy crazies and gets too close, *swat, swat*


 I love puppies that wear little coats!! :giggles: it's a adorable combo


----------



## ScottyGal

At the in-laws.. Hello Spot!


----------



## Candice0985

_Lee said:


> At the in-laws.. Hello Spot!



I love Spots little "hat"


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> I love puppies that wear little coats!! :giggles: it's a adorable combo



Lol I originally was against "clothing" him but he is so short that even if the ground is wet, his chest gets all muddy and dirty.

The coat was already cute online. When it arrived and I put it on the pup, lmao I could barely handle it. Talk about cuteness overload. Nowadays I just keep laughing whenever he has to wear it.


----------



## mkpurselover

Here is Merlin, my grey tuxedo, with his arm around his favorite doggie, Spike.  He loves Spike, and loves to cuddle with him!!  Spike does not return the love!


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol I originally was against "clothing" him but he is so short that even if the ground is wet, his chest gets all muddy and dirty.
> 
> The coat was already cute online. When it arrived and I put it on the pup, lmao I could barely handle it. Talk about cuteness overload. Nowadays I just keep laughing whenever he has to wear it.


  if I saw this adorable puppy out on the street , I would stop you just to pet him and say ahhhh how cute! I do that all the time to  random strangers dogs


----------



## i love louie

mkpurselover said:


> Here is Merlin, my grey tuxedo, with his arm around his favorite doggie, Spike.  He loves Spike, and loves to cuddle with him!!  Spike does not return the love!


  doesn't matter as long as merlin is happy right?


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> if I saw this adorable puppy out on the street , I would stop you just to pet him and say ahhhh how cute! I do that all the time to  random strangers dogs



Lol he has the "doggie friendly" radar. I swear he can read smiles. 

I once unfortunately had to tie him outside and the manager of the establishment plus two other customers guarded my dog. Lmao!


----------



## mkpurselover

i love louie said:


> doesn't matter as long as merlin is happy right?


Right!   And he is happy.


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol he has the "doggie friendly" radar. I swear he can read smiles.
> 
> I once unfortunately had to tie him outside and the manager of the establishment plus two other customers guarded my dog. Lmao!



He needs guarding. People steal cute lil dogs all the time! It's so awful .he would read my smile  a mile away lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> He needs guarding. People steal cute lil dogs all the time! It's so awful .he would read my smile  a mile away lol



Oh I know! I was quite paranoid and unwilling to leave him outside. But then the manager volunteered to guard him personally and the rest was history.


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Oh I know! I was quite paranoid and unwilling to leave him outside. But then the manager volunteered to guard him personally and the rest was history.


Isn't is funny how  much better you get treated for being beautiful???  Ha ha ( special treatment)


----------



## ScottyGal

"This is my pillow now!"


----------



## ScottyGal

Vampire kitty!


----------



## Candice0985

_Lee said:


> Vampire kitty!



lol cute! he says "mom! put down the camera and come cuddle me!"


----------



## tulipfield

_Lee said:


> "This is my pillow now!"




He's beautiful!


----------



## ScottyGal

I have a good excuse to keep buying new shoes.. Zucca loves empty shoe boxes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Enjoying the new bed sheets..


----------



## Michele26

_Lee said:


> I have a good excuse to keep buying new shoes.. Zucca loves empty shoe boxes!





Sweetpea83 said:


> View attachment 2842777
> 
> Enjoying the new bed sheets..



Typical behavior of cats, and part of why we love them.


----------



## Divealicious

It's snowing! Here's Toby seeing snow for the first time 
Chester was too scared to try


----------



## vodkamartini

My new rescued kitten. I named him Perry


----------



## ScottyGal

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2844212
> 
> My new rescued kitten. I named him Perry



He is adorable!


----------



## Slc9

My handsome boys Louie and Miko &#128571;


----------



## samch

my Bengal sandy


----------



## i love louie

samch said:


> View attachment 2844542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Bengal sandy



I love bengals!! Such pretty cats


----------



## i love louie

Slc9 said:


> My handsome boys Louie and Miko &#128571;
> 
> View attachment 2844507
> View attachment 2844509



2 cute kitties! Omg those blue eyes!! Holy moly !! I adore blue eyed kitties =)


----------



## Slc9

i love louie said:


> 2 cute kitties! Omg those blue eyes!! Holy moly !! I adore blue eyed kitties =)



Thank you!  I love my fur babies and I enjoy so much seeing pictures of everyone else's babies


----------



## ScottyGal

Slc9 said:


> My handsome boys Louie and Miko &#128571;
> 
> View attachment 2844507
> View attachment 2844509



Gorgeous looking cats


----------



## ScottyGal

samch said:


> View attachment 2844542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Bengal sandy



Aw I love Bengals! She is mega cute


----------



## hermes_lemming

Meet Seph


----------



## hermes_lemming

Would help if it had a pic


----------



## Slc9

_Lee said:


> Aw I love Bengals! She is mega cute



Thank you!  Love your kitty too


----------



## Slc9

_Lee said:


> Gorgeous looking cats



I quoted the wrong one.... thank you


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> It's snowing! Here's Toby seeing snow for the first time
> Chester was too scared to try



Toby looks so regal with snow in his hair. Did Chester watch Toby in the snow?



vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 2844212
> 
> My new rescued kitten. I named him Perry



Perry will now have a great life because you rescued him. 



Slc9 said:


> My handsome boys Louie and Miko &#128571;
> 
> View attachment 2844507
> View attachment 2844509



One is lying right on the other one. They must love each other.


----------



## Michele26

samch said:


> View attachment 2844542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Bengal sandy



Sandy is beautiful. 



hermes_lemming said:


> Would help if it had a pic



Seph looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Michele26 said:


> Sandy is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Seph looks like a sweetheart.



She is super tolerant of Jax. Lol he is determined to get her to love him.


----------



## Divealicious

Michele26 said:


> Toby looks so regal with snow in his hair. Did Chester watch Toby in the snow?



He did, from the window, he hates the snow! Lol... is supposed to be his natural environment


----------



## ScottyGal

hermes_lemming said:


> Would help if it had a pic



I love the way cats get all snuggled up! Very cute


----------



## ScottyGal

"Who needs to see the TV when you could look at me instead?"


----------



## Michele26

_Lee said:


> "Who needs to see the TV when you could look at me instead?"



Zucca's looks angelic here.


----------



## ScottyGal

Michele26 said:


> Zucca's looks angelic here.



Haha, he is anything but!


----------



## Slc9

_Lee said:


> "Who needs to see the TV when you could look at me instead?"



Such a beautiful cat


----------



## Divealicious

Happy new year cats of tPF!! (From a very unafraid Toby and also from Chester who is hiding under the Christmas tree)


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> Happy new year cats of tPF!! (From a very unafraid Toby and also from Chester who is hiding under the Christmas tree)




Poor Chester, first the scary snow, and now very loud noises.


----------



## ScottyGal

Having a cosy snuggle on my BFs legs..


----------



## Marey

Here are some photos of my Simon. He was adopted from a shelter last year after our 17-year-old cat died. I have three pets, and two of them (Simon the cat and one of my dogs) are really calm and cooperative when I grab my camera and start taking photos of them. Our other dog does not like it and runs away when I start shooting. Not Simon though - I swear he actually poses! Here are a few examples:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Marey said:


> Here are some photos of my Simon. He was adopted from a shelter last year after our 17-year-old cat died. I have three pets, and two of them (Simon the cat and one of my dogs) are really calm and cooperative when I grab my camera and start taking photos of them. Our other dog does not like it and runs away when I start shooting. Not Simon though - I swear he actually poses! Here are a few examples:



He is very handsome Marey and your photos are amazing. 



_Lee said:


> Having a cosy snuggle on my BFs legs..



So sweet. 



Divealicious said:


> Happy new year cats of tPF!! (From a very unafraid Toby and also from Chester who is hiding under the Christmas tree)



I love this picture Divealicious, he does seem very enthralled by the pretty lights. 



_Lee said:


> "Who needs to see the TV when you could look at me instead?"



ahahahahahah


----------



## vinbenphon1

On new years day, Vincent (in pic), Phoenix and I shared these lovely legs. We needed some cheering up because Bennett had escaped the yard the night before. The cat fence fell down and I didn't notice, but he sure did. (he came back that night though - phew)


----------



## vinbenphon1

And a very rare sighting here in my back yard - Phoenix and Vincent sharing space..


----------



## Marey

> He is very handsome Marey and your photos are amazing.



Thanks, your cats are adorable as well!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jax n seph


----------



## Candice0985

Lady and Tuck having a New Year's Day snuggle!


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> Lady and Tuck having a New Year's Day snuggle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849785
> 
> View attachment 2849786



Man they look sooo comfy!


----------



## leasul2003

Marey said:


> Here are some photos of my Simon. He was adopted from a shelter last year after our 17-year-old cat died. I have three pets, and two of them (Simon the cat and one of my dogs) are really calm and cooperative when I grab my camera and start taking photos of them. Our other dog does not like it and runs away when I start shooting. Not Simon though - I swear he actually poses! Here are a few examples:


 Love these photos!!! You are very talented. And it doesn't hurt that you have such a handsome model either.


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Man they look sooo comfy!



They are! I was in Halifax for Christmas and my mom was babysitting them for 10 days I think it went smoothly as they've been cuddling a lot!



SeekingInsights said:


> So cute!!! They're like an old couple.




Lol totally! Lady is the much younger wife though! She's 4 and Tuck is 12 &#128540;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> They are! I was in Halifax for Christmas and my mom was babysitting them for 10 days I think it went smoothly as they've been cuddling a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol totally! Lady is the much younger wife though! She's 4 and Tuck is 12 &#128540;



Ah a May-December romance. Lol.


----------



## Marey

> Love these photos!!! You are very talented. And it doesn't hurt that you have such a handsome model either.



Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Ah a May-December romance. Lol.




how are your kitties doing Leasul?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> how are your kitties doing Leasul?



They are as rotten as ever. Jasper still tortures his sister. He will climb on her back and straddle her, then bite her neck. Not hard, but enough to annoy her. Bella is still a sweetie, but she has taken to pulling fresh tampons and pads out of their box/bag and then batting them around like they are toys. We had a neighbor come in to watch the kitties a couple times a day when we were on vacation. Needless to say that it was slightly embarrassing  when we came home and they were spread out around the house. I would never have believed it was her, except the DH caught her in the act. So now I have to kitty proof the bathroom. 

They are a never ending source of entertainment, that's for sure.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> They are as rotten as ever. Jasper still tortures his sister. He will climb on her back and straddle her, then bite her neck. Not hard, but enough to annoy her. Bella is still a sweetie, but she has taken to pulling fresh tampons and pads out of their box/bag and then batting them around like they are toys. We had a neighbor come in to watch the kitties a couple times a day when we were on vacation. Needless to say that it was slightly embarrassing  when we came home and they were spread out around the house. I would never have believed it was her, except the DH caught her in the act. So now I have to kitty proof the bathroom.
> 
> They are a never ending source of entertainment, that's for sure.


Jasper's still in that tomboy evil kitten mode I see!?

oh Bella! that is too funny! she's such a sweet girl, it's amazing how far she has come from that first picture you posted of her all emaciated and dirty, now  she's a sweet playful little girl!

Lady still has a thing for toilet paper and paper towel, she simultaneously unrolls the roll and shreds with her teeth and claws at the same time


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> Jasper's still in that tomboy evil kitten mode I see!?
> 
> oh Bella! that is too funny! she's such a sweet girl, it's amazing how far she has come from that first picture you posted of her all emaciated and dirty, now  she's a sweet playful little girl!
> 
> Lady still has a thing for toilet paper and paper towel, she simultaneously unrolls the roll and shreds with her teeth and claws at the same time


Yep, he's still an evil little critter. It does amaze me how far Bella has come. But she is still very skittish at times when the DH  or I make a sudden movement. She will run and hide.  It makes me sad, because it's like seeing a war veteran having flash backs. But she usually gets over her fear fairly quickly. 

That's funny that Lady does that. That has been my fear that Jasper will pick up that habit. He loves to shred cardboard and any kinds of papers with his teeth, but has so far stayed away from the toilet paper. We try not to keep magazines laying around, or else we will see Jasper size toof marks and little bits of paper.

P.s. I love your new avatar!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

This is my new rescue kitty Zane. Poor guy has been through so much still has a touch of pneumonia and when they did X-rays to check his lungs they saw he had been shot with  a BB gun and has 2 bbs in him very close to his spine&#128575;&#128544; Nothing angers me more than animal abuse!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Yep, he's still an evil little critter. It does amaze me how far Bella has come. But she is still very skittish at times when the DH  or I make a sudden movement. She will run and hide.  It makes me sad, because it's like seeing a war veteran having flash backs. But she usually gets over her fear fairly quickly.
> 
> That's funny that Lady does that. That has been my fear that Jasper will pick up that habit. He loves to shred cardboard and any kinds of papers with his teeth, but has so far stayed away from the toilet paper. We try not to keep magazines laying around, or else we will see Jasper size toof marks and little bits of paper.
> 
> P.s. I love your new avatar!


Bella will probably always be a little skittish, but some cats are like this naturally without experiencing the life she did. I know she's grateful to have a home and loving family  fingers crossed little Jasper doesn't pick up paper habits like Lady!!!
and thanks, she loves this faux fur throw I have in my living room, when I left for for lady was doing the exact same thing as in my avatar 



zakksmommy1984 said:


> This is my new rescue kitty Zane. Poor guy has been through so much still has a touch of pneumonia and when they did X-rays to check his lungs they saw he had been shot with  a BB gun and has 2 bbs in him very close to his spine&#55357;&#56895;&#55357;&#56864; Nothing angers me more than animal abuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856091
> View attachment 2856092



Zane is beautiful, nothing makes me more angry or frustrated than animal abuse, why would someone do this to this poor sweet boy? the sad thing is that it's probably some jackass kid trying to prove he's a tough guy to his friends :censor:

my mom's bf's son made a joke at Christmas that he wanted to kick a cat just to see what it would do...he thought it would be funny. let's just say he got a lecture from me in front of all his cousins and then I told my mom and his dad and he got it again. he's 16 and at that age where he wants to be "cool" if I ever heard anything about him doing something harmful to an animal I would not hesitate to call the police on him. most boys are so stupid at this age if not raised to respect animals....

the good news is that now Zane has a loving family and can heal from his horrible past.


----------



## Sweetpea83

zakksmommy1984 said:


> This is my new rescue kitty Zane. Poor guy has been through so much still has a touch of pneumonia and when they did X-rays to check his lungs they saw he had been shot with  a BB gun and has 2 bbs in him very close to his spine&#128575;&#128544; Nothing angers me more than animal abuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856091
> View attachment 2856092


 
Kudos to you for taking him in..poor little guy.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Candice0985 said:


> Bella will probably always be a little skittish, but some cats are like this naturally without experiencing the life she did. I know she's grateful to have a home and loving family  fingers crossed little Jasper doesn't pick up paper habits like Lady!!!
> and thanks, she loves this faux fur throw I have in my living room, when I left for for lady was doing the exact same thing as in my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> Zane is beautiful, nothing makes me more angry or frustrated than animal abuse, why would someone do this to this poor sweet boy? the sad thing is that it's probably some jackass kid trying to prove he's a tough guy to his friends :censor:
> 
> my mom's bf's son made a joke at Christmas that he wanted to kick a cat just to see what it would do...he thought it would be funny. let's just say he got a lecture from me in front of all his cousins and then I told my mom and his dad and he got it again. he's 16 and at that age where he wants to be "cool" if I ever heard anything about him doing something harmful to an animal I would not hesitate to call the police on him. most boys are so stupid at this age if not raised to respect animals....
> 
> the good news is that now Zane has a loving family and can heal from his horrible past.




And you would never know with how absolutely sweet he is that he was ever abused he has slept with my son every night since we got him&#128155; my nephew is like that with cats he always wants to chase them and pull on their tails And he is 11! I have to tell him everytime he comes over that our animals are part of the family we treat them with love and respect. We even call them my sons brothers&#128513;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

hermes_lemming said:


> Jax n seph




Awww soaking up the sunshine!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Candice0985 said:


> Lady and Tuck having a New Year's Day snuggle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849785
> 
> View attachment 2849786




So sweet I love snugly kitties&#128155;


----------



## Candice0985

zakksmommy1984 said:


> So sweet I love snugly kitties&#128155;



thanks! they're such snuggle bugs, with each other and also me. sometimes i'll sit down for a split second and have to get right back up and in those few seconds I already have a kitty on my lap wanting snugs lol of course I apologize profusely and swear i'll be right back


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Candice0985 said:


> thanks! they're such snuggle bugs, with each other and also me. sometimes i'll sit down for a split second and have to get right back up and in those few seconds I already have a kitty on my lap wanting snugs lol of course I apologize profusely and swear i'll be right back




I'm the same way I hate moving them when they are all snuggled up with me.


----------



## Candice0985

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I'm the same way I hate moving them when they are all snuggled up with me.



lol I know! I feel so bad! Lady is my little grey and white girl and she will lay on me for hours on end! sometimes I have to pee so bad but I can't make myself move her


----------



## hermes_lemming

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Awww soaking up the sunshine!



Yup! They kept switching places it was funny


----------



## ScottyGal

He likes bags


----------



## Divealicious

zakksmommy1984 said:


> This is my new rescue kitty Zane. Poor guy has been through so much still has a touch of pneumonia and when they did X-rays to check his lungs they saw he had been shot with  a BB gun and has 2 bbs in him very close to his spine&#128575;&#128544; Nothing angers me more than animal abuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856091
> View attachment 2856092



Poor guy! So happy he has a good home now &#128151;


----------



## Divealicious

Poser


----------



## Slc9

Happy 1st Birthday to my little bandit &#127880;&#128570; Can't believe he's not a kitten anymore &#128532; 
I got him when he was 8 weeks old. 
Love him so much &#128153;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Slc9

Divealicious said:


> Poser




What a beautiful cat &#128571;


----------



## lucywife

zakksmommy1984 said:


> This is my new rescue kitty Zane. Poor guy has been through so much still has a touch of pneumonia and when they did X-rays to check his lungs they saw he had been shot with  a BB gun and has 2 bbs in him very close to his spine&#128575;&#128544; Nothing angers me more than animal abuse!


Omg : ( 
You are an angel, God bless you. 

Loving all the fur babies on the photos. 
My youngest one has a new habit, whenever I'm not paying attention to him, he'd sit in front of me and cries bloody murder, loudly, while trying to hypnotize me. He's bored and demands to be entertained!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Poser


 Gorgeous cat..


----------



## leasul2003

Divealicious said:


> Poser



Both your babies are so cute, but I can hardly tell them apart now that the baaby isn't such a baby. Is this Hagar?


----------



## Michele26

I love coming here and seeing all the pics of the fur babies. 

*Candice0985*, It's relatively new that your two are loving one another and cuddling, correct, or am I thinking of two other babies? I love seeing how close they're.


----------



## Michele26

lucywife said:


> Omg : (
> You are an angel, God bless you.
> 
> Loving all the fur babies on the photos.
> My youngest one has a new habit, whenever I'm not paying attention to him, he'd sit in front of me and cries bloody murder, loudly, while trying to hypnotize me. He's bored and demands to be entertained!



Abyssinian cats are smart and loving too.  Look at that face!


----------



## Candice0985

Michele26 said:


> I love coming here and seeing all the pics of the fur babies.
> 
> 
> 
> *Candice0985*, It's relatively new that your two are loving one another and cuddling, correct, or am I thinking of two other babies? I love seeing how close they're.[/They went through a period of almost forgetting who each other were! My younger kitty Lady had an encounter with a cat through my front door screen. She snapped and ran into my oldest kitty Tucker and it was like she forgot whole was and started hissing and screaming. This went on for about 4 days and during that time I had to separate them and reintroduce them like they had never met. The vet I talked to about this said its called redirected aggression, and it's an actual condition until the adrenaline leaves the body! The vet told me there could have been a chance they weren't as close as before after the incident but luckily I think they're even closer now!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

_Lee said:


> He likes bags




Haha he is adorable.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Divealicious said:


> Poser




Pretty kitty&#128155;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Slc9 said:


> Happy 1st Birthday to my little bandit &#127880;&#128570; Can't believe he's not a kitten anymore &#128532;
> I got him when he was 8 weeks old.
> Love him so much &#128153;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2859615




Aww happy birthday &#128570;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

lucywife said:


> Omg : (
> 
> You are an angel, God bless you.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the fur babies on the photos.
> 
> My youngest one has a new habit, whenever I'm not paying attention to him, he'd sit in front of me and cries bloody murder, loudly, while trying to hypnotize me. He's bored and demands to be entertained!




He is so adorable&#128571; looks like he is playful.


----------



## Divealicious

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pretty kitty&#128155;





Slc9 said:


> What a beautiful cat &#128571;





Sweetpea83 said:


> Gorgeous cat..



Thank you  I'm pretty sure he know's he's gorgeous... he likes to play the 'but I'm so cute and irresistable'-card all the time 



leasul2003 said:


> Both your babies are so cute, but I can hardly tell them apart now that the baaby isn't such a baby. Is this Hagar?



This is Chester. You're right, he's not a baby anymore. We celebrated Toby's birthday last saturday and Chester will be turning 2 in a few months too. But it makes me really happy that they are healty, adult cats now. The vet said to me a while ago, that once they reach the age of 2 they will be relatively safe from the disease we lost Toby's brother to. So their 2nd birthdays are extra special! 



zakksmommy1984 said:


> He is so adorable&#128571; looks like he is playful.



Thanks! Playful and so naughty!!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Poser


Chester is gorgeous!


lucywife said:


> Omg : (
> You are an angel, God bless you.
> 
> Loving all the fur babies on the photos.
> My youngest one has a new habit, whenever I'm not paying attention to him, he'd sit in front of me and cries bloody murder, loudly, while trying to hypnotize me. He's bored and demands to be entertained!


she's so cute! she's an Abyssinian? such a distinct breed!



Michele26 said:


> I love coming here and seeing all the pics of the fur babies.
> 
> *Candice0985*, It's relatively new that your two are loving one another and cuddling, correct, or am I thinking of two other babies? I love seeing how close they're.



I replied above but for some reason by TPF app insisted in messing up the quote


----------



## Sweetpea83

lucywife said:


> Omg : (
> You are an angel, God bless you.
> 
> Loving all the fur babies on the photos.
> My youngest one has a new habit, whenever I'm not paying attention to him, he'd sit in front of me and cries bloody murder, loudly, while trying to hypnotize me. He's bored and demands to be entertained!


 
So pretty..


----------



## lucywife

Thank you, yes, this is my youngest, Aramis, and he'll be 2 and Contessa will be 6 years old in April, both of my fur kids are Abyssinians, the definition of mischievousness.
Doesn't he look like a dragon from the Desolation of Smaug?  he loves to be photographed and Contessa hides from the camera even though she's more outgoing.


----------



## Divealicious

lucywife said:


> Thank you, yes, this is my youngest, Aramis, and he'll be 2 and Contessa will be 6 years old in April, both of my fur kids are Abyssinians, the definition of mischievousness.
> Doesn't he look like a dragon from the Desolation of Smaug?  he loves to be photographed and Contessa hides from the camera even though she's more outgoing.



He does! I can see the mischief in his eyes 

They are beauties.


----------



## Candice0985

Lady says goodnight laydeez!


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## Hierophilic

This is my mom and I's mean old man cat, Q. He's about 6 years old, a flame point ragdoll and very grumpy. He makes a lot of noise, and says one word, 'No', very frequently. It literally sounds like he's saying 'no, no, no'. He does this at pretty much anything that bothers him: the TV, his brother (Snoopi), odd smells, new people, old people, any sort of 'shush' sound, if you walk past him too close, seeing squirrels outside is particularly a 'Nooo!', ect. He's sensitive, but we love him just the same. He enjoys quiet, cat nip, licking peoples hair while they're sleeping, dragging socks into his water bowl, attacking legs, and his carrot toy.


----------



## Candice0985

lucywife said:


> Thank you, yes, this is my youngest, Aramis, and he'll be 2 and Contessa will be 6 years old in April, both of my fur kids are Abyssinians, the definition of mischievousness.
> Doesn't he look like a dragon from the Desolation of Smaug?  he loves to be photographed and Contessa hides from the camera even though she's more outgoing.



he does look like a little dragon  he's s cute! looks like he has quite the personality too


----------



## Candice0985

Hierophilic said:


> This is my mom and I's mean old man cat, Q. He's about 6 years old, a flame point ragdoll and very grumpy. He makes a lot of noise, and says one word, 'No', very frequently. It literally sounds like he's saying 'no, no, no'. He does this at pretty much anything that bothers him: the TV, his brother (Snoopi), odd smells, new people, old people, any sort of 'shush' sound, if you walk past him too close, seeing squirrels outside is particularly a 'Nooo!', ect. He's sensitive, but we love him just the same. He enjoys quiet, cat nip, licking peoples hair while they're sleeping, dragging socks into his water bowl, attacking legs, and his carrot toy.



Hey Q! haha he sure does seem to have his ways! he's beautiful!


----------



## lucywife

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2862445


 adorable  I love when they lay like this, it means a moment of peace for me. 



Hierophilic said:


> This is my mom and I's mean old man cat, Q. He's about 6 years old, a flame point ragdoll and very grumpy. He makes a lot of noise, and says one word, 'No', very frequently. It literally sounds like he's saying 'no, no, no'. He does this at pretty much anything that bothers him: the TV, his brother (Snoopi), odd smells, new people, old people, any sort of 'shush' sound, if you walk past him too close, seeing squirrels outside is particularly a 'Nooo!', ect. He's sensitive, but we love him just the same. He enjoys quiet, cat nip, licking peoples hair while they're sleeping, dragging socks into his water bowl, attacking legs, and his carrot toy.


 this is so funny. Beautiful kitty. 



Candice0985 said:


> he does look like a little dragon  he's s cute! looks like he has quite the personality too


 thank you. Yes, the personality is bigger than life itself. He has an opinion about everything and never stops talking.


----------



## Candice0985

lucywife said:


> adorable  I love when they lay like this, it means a moment of peace for me.
> 
> this is so funny. Beautiful kitty.
> 
> thank you. Yes, the personality is bigger than life itself. He has an opinion about everything and never stops talking.



I love cats with big personalities! Lady (my girl kitty  in the picture you commented on) is like this very talkative, inquisitive, super smart, and very loving. I don't think I've ever heard her "meow" she only makes weird little bird sounds like brrrrrrtk and mreeeep  he nickname is Ladybird or babydove because of this 

my older kitty Tucker is very quiet and shy, a total cuddler but is very content with his regular routine and everything that Lady finds fascinating he runs away from to go nap under my bed in peace and quiet!


----------



## oggers86

Am I the only one who is unable to post pictures from the app? I can't quote or start threads either


----------



## Candice0985

oggers86 said:


> Am I the only one who is unable to post pictures from the app? I can't quote or start threads either



the app is a different set up than the website format, to post pictures there should be a picture icon or camera icon at the bottom of your conversation box- did you give TPF app access to your photos? this could be a reason as well. you'll have to go into your phone/tablet's settings and change the permission access for this app.

for multi quote the option for it is under the "..." on the right hand side of the toolbar for replying. select multiquote and it will let you highlight multiple  people to quote at once. other option for multiquote is at the top right hand corner and it's two conversation bubbles together, click that and then select the people to quote.

hope this helps!


----------



## oggers86

I can't quote never mind multi quote. It says there is an error and to contact the forum administrator. I can post normally but if I were to quote your post it wouldn't work.


----------



## lucywife

Candice0985 said:


> I love cats with big personalities! Lady (my girl kitty  in the picture you commented on) is like this very talkative, inquisitive, super smart, and very loving. I don't think I've ever heard her "meow" she only makes weird little bird sounds like brrrrrrtk and mreeeep  he nickname is Ladybird or babydove because of this


 she has the prettiest girly face and beautiful eyes. 
Funny how cat people can tell who is the girl and who is the boy kitty just by looking at their faces


----------



## Candice0985

lucywife said:


> she has the prettiest girly face and beautiful eyes.
> Funny how cat people can tell who is the girl and who is the boy kitty just by looking at their faces



lol I know right!? people that don't have pets or know animals probably can't tell but I can tell just by looking a dogs or cats face if they're a girl or boy!


----------



## Candice0985

macbookpro said:


> This is my Chloe baby, my avatar is her close up!
> Shes 1.5 yrs old and is the spoiled princess of the house!
> 
> 1st pic, pretending to look cool!
> 2nd pic, pretending to be a good girl on the table..
> (sorry to those who have seen this pic before, but i just love this pic of her!)



Chloe is super cute! I can't see the other pictures though...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hierophilic said:


> This is my mom and I's mean old man cat, Q. He's about 6 years old, a flame point ragdoll and very grumpy. He makes a lot of noise, and says one word, 'No', very frequently. It literally sounds like he's saying 'no, no, no'. He does this at pretty much anything that bothers him: the TV, his brother (Snoopi), odd smells, new people, old people, any sort of 'shush' sound, if you walk past him too close, seeing squirrels outside is particularly a 'Nooo!', ect. He's sensitive, but we love him just the same. He enjoys quiet, cat nip, licking peoples hair while they're sleeping, dragging socks into his water bowl, attacking legs, and his carrot toy.



Oh, looks like my Copper! a flame mitted ragdoll! but mine is over the top cuddly and in your face! most raggies are lol


----------



## sally.m

Everyone's babies are too cute!
Here is Lord Drummond sat soon his pillow


----------



## ScottyGal

Looking cute, with his wee paws all tucked in!


----------



## rendodan110

WHAT? We were just relaxing mom, I wasn't trying to swat him I swear!

Jack and Harley my Mainecoon boys!


----------



## Ninibrea22

Hi guys I'm new to the PF here's a pic of my Sevy sleeping!


----------



## hermes_lemming

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, looks like my Copper! a flame mitted ragdoll! but mine is over the top cuddly and in your face! most raggies are lol



So cute!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Divealicious

Loooove al the recent pics! So many cute kitties!! &#128571;


----------



## ScottyGal

Chilling... &#128568;&#128572;


----------



## ScottyGal




----------



## nyluvbags

hello im sleepy &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;


----------



## leasul2003

He sleeps like the innocent, but we all know he is anything but innocent.


----------



## leasul2003

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2889772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello im sleepy &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;



That is hilarious!! I love the stretched out back paws with the toesies also stretched wide.


----------



## nyluvbags

leasul2003 said:


> That is hilarious!! I love the stretched out back paws with the toesies also stretched wide.




Thanks&#128516;


----------



## nyluvbags

leasul2003 said:


> He sleeps like the innocent, but we all know he is anything but innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893053
> View attachment 2893055




Your baby is very cute&#128525;


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> He sleeps like the innocent, but we all know he is anything but innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893053
> View attachment 2893055



haha he is sleeping like Lady! belleh up toes curled over. I love when they sleep like this!

Tuck has never slept like this so when lady started doing it I though it was the funniest thing ever, now it's just normal to see her white bits in the air


----------



## nyluvbags

&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;just love my pose&#128570;


----------



## ScottyGal

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2893624
> View attachment 2893625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;just love my pose&#128570;











Candice0985 said:


> haha he is sleeping like Lady! belleh up toes curled over. I love when they sleep like this!
> 
> Tuck has never slept like this so when lady started doing it I though it was the funniest thing ever, now it's just normal to see her white bits in the air
> View attachment 2893604





Both such cuties! Them and their poses


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi's yoga toes &#128541;


----------



## Sweetpea83

leasul2003 said:


> He sleeps like the innocent, but we all know he is anything but innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893053
> View attachment 2893055



Love grey kitties!


----------



## Rumbabird

Our Devon Rex half-siblings Guido (black and white) and Phoebe (orange and white).  A rare moment of downtime - these cats are really active, inquisitive rascals.


----------



## Rumbabird

Phoebe at six months.  Her fur has grown in since then &#128516;  .  Common fur pattern (or lack thereof) in Devons.


----------



## Rumbabird

Guido looking for trouble as usual &#128516;.  Never found something new he didn't want to get into.  

I've had many cats throughout my life, and can honestly say these cats are DIFFERENT.  If you prefer a sedate, calm, lie-around kitty, do NOT get a Devon.  Ours love to snuggle, are extremely affectionate, and want to be around you (as in a couple of feet away) at all times, but they are into EVERYTHING. Gotta help you put your makeup on, assist with cooking dinner, help you do your taxes, discover and toss around all the delicious items hiding in the trash can . . . Truly exasperating at times, but delightful, irreplaceable little creatures.


----------



## Rumbabird

leasul2003 said:


> He sleeps like the innocent, but we all know he is anything but innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2893053
> View attachment 2893055


Ah to be as relaxed as your kittie!  I wonder what he's dreaming about &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ScottyGal

Kitty close up! &#128568;


----------



## nyluvbags

_Lee said:


> Kitty close up! &#128568;




How cute&#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love grey kitties!



Thank you. He is a little stud.


----------



## leasul2003

Rumbabird said:


> Ah to be as relaxed as your kittie!  I wonder what he's dreaming about &#65533;&#65533;



It must have been something good, because occasionally he would twitch his paws.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bifi is hiding from Angelo 



Angelo and Bifi, always together. They're like best friends. They even share their food to one another


----------



## Michele26

*Rumbabird*, _"Guido"_  Reminds me of the stereotypes growing up in New Jersey. 

Love seeing all the new kitties...please keep posting ladies.


----------



## Candice0985

I took today off for a 4 day  weekend. So this is what Lady does during the day lol. 
She's upside down looking out the window at the birds.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Candice0985 said:


> I took today off for a 4 day  weekend. So this is what Lady does during the day lol.
> She's upside down looking out the window at the birds.
> View attachment 2895091




I'm so tempted to rub her tummy &#128516;


----------



## Candice0985

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm so tempted to rub her tummy &#128516;




 Lady loves having her belly rubbed! So she would definitely let you! &#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I took today off for a 4 day  weekend. So this is what Lady does during the day lol.
> She's upside down looking out the window at the birds.
> View attachment 2895091



Omcheese! Can we have an exchange program for a few weeks? I'll send you Jaspie and you send me Lady?


----------



## dangerouscurves

candice0985 said:


> lady loves having her belly rubbed! So she would definitely let you! &#128516;




&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Omcheese! Can we have an exchange program for a few weeks? I'll send you Jaspie and you send me Lady?




Haha that would be cute! Tuck would love having another little boy Russian blue around to rough house with! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm cuddling with Tuck right now &#128516;

I have a feeling Lady wouldn't like being shipped out though! She's moms little baby girl. Such a suck!


----------



## Candice0985

Haha I caught his wee little tongue!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cuddles!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> Haha that would be cute! Tuck would love having another little boy Russian blue around to rough house with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895155
> 
> I'm cuddling with Tuck right now &#128516;
> 
> I have a feeling Lady wouldn't like being shipped out though! She's moms little baby girl. Such a suck!



We wouldn't want Lady upset. I can come pick her up and drop off Jasper. I might "forget" to bring her back though. Lol


----------



## leasul2003

_Lee said:


> Cuddles!



Aww that look of adoration is so cute!


----------



## Divealicious

I'm was giving our dog (temporary staying with me) a bath today and someone was reaaaaally curious to see what we were doing in the bathroom. He sat in the door like this all the time!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie..


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> I'm was giving our dog (temporary staying with me) a bath today and someone was reaaaaally curious to see what we were doing in the bathroom. He sat in the door like this all the time!



Too funny!


----------



## hermes_lemming

This is Seph (short for Persephone). She belongs to my beau and I jokingly refer to her as "our" kitty. The toy she is holding is a gift from "mama #2"  - which is me. Lol, my beau is "mama #1".


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> I'm was giving our dog (temporary staying with me) a bath today and someone was reaaaaally curious to see what we were doing in the bathroom. He sat in the door like this all the time!




Hahaha!!!! How cute!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

hermes_lemming said:


> This is Seph (short for Persephone). She belongs to my beau and I jokingly refer to her as "our" kitty. The toy she is holding is a gift from "mama #2"  - which is me. Lol, my beau is "mama #1".




Awwww. She's cute. It's fun to see the cats playing with their toys.


----------



## Divealicious

Later on yesterday....


----------



## ScottyGal

leasul2003 said:


> Aww that look of adoration is so cute!



He loves his dad!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> Later on yesterday....




OMG!!! They're so cuuute!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Divealicious

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG!!! They're so cuuute!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



They didn't even grow up together, the dog is just staying here temporarily while my mom is out of the country. So happy they're friends &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> They didn't even grow up together, the dog is just staying here temporarily while my mom is out of the country. So happy they're friends &#128522;&#128522;




Awwww!!! That's really sweet. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## hermes_lemming

dangerouscurves said:


> Awwww. She's cute. It's fun to see the cats playing with their toys.


Yea she is adorable. I love her to pieces. Obviously she loves my beau more but she is pretty good with me. 



Divealicious said:


> They didn't even grow up together, the dog is just staying here temporarily while my mom is out of the country. So happy they're friends &#128522;&#128522;


Awww. Ok see that would never happen with my dog and my beau's cat. Lol. Took them 2 trips and gawd knows how many days to even get them stay within 6 inches of each other. Sigh...


----------



## dangerouscurves

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea she is adorable. I love her to pieces. Obviously she loves my beau more but she is pretty good with me. ...




That's very important. I have a cat who hates someone I know. Let's say she's no longer my friend and it's not because of the cat. Lol!  &#128516;.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> We wouldn't want Lady upset. I can come pick her up and drop off Jasper. I might "forget" to bring her back though. Lol




I asked Lady if she wanted go visit Bella and she told me to send Tucky because he whispered that Bella is soooo pretty and he wants Bella to be his girlfwiend &#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I asked Lady if she wanted go visit Bella and she told me to send Tucky because he whispered that Bella is soooo pretty and he wants Bella to be his girlfwiend &#128516;



Oh thank you Tucky. You is hansum and yes I will be yours gurlfren.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh wow that is a huge picture! Bella must be getting a big head from the compliments.


----------



## leasul2003

Playing with some new photo apps. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Jaspie was preparing to be boxed and mailed to Auntie Candice.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Oh thank you Tucky. You is hansum and yes I will be yours gurlfren.






Tucky says Yeeaassss! &#127801;&#127802;&#128153;&#128156;&#127799;&#127800;&#128144; for Bella (flower emoticons in case TPF app doesn't show them lol)


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Playing with some new photo apps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896916
> View attachment 2896917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaspie was preparing to be boxed and mailed to Auntie Candice.






Lady wants to know if this bocks is good enough for shipping? &#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2896924
> 
> Lady wants to know if this bocks is good enough for shipping?
> 
> Lol. I'm not sure that bocks meet the shipping guidelines. Besides you don't want all that purty fur to get stamps and marks on it. How about a box with a lid?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2896921
> 
> Tucky says Yeeaassss! &#127801;&#127802;&#128153;&#128156;&#127799;&#127800;&#128144; for Bella (flower emoticons in case TPF app doesn't show them lol)



Lol


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Candice0985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896924
> 
> 
> Lady wants to know if this bocks is good enough for shipping?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I'm not sure that bocks meet the shipping guidelines. Besides you don't want all that purty fur to get stamps and marks on it. How about a box with a lid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes shipped! Lady decided her yogurt Box would be best for open air viewing during her plane ride &#128516; she'll be arriving first class kthxbye &#128514; stamps and marks will only be on the box as per Lady's instructions to her courier....or else they get smacked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture of baby Tucky circa 2002! Kind of looks like Jaspie no!?
> And my favourite baby photo of Lady in 2011 with her brother Milton. She was such a jellybean!
Click to expand...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Too much cuteness in this thread!!! &#128525;


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> leasul2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes shipped! Lady decided her yogurt Box would be best for open air viewing during her plane ride &#128516; she'll be arriving first class kthxbye &#128514; stamps and marks will only be on the box as per Lady's instructions to her courier....or else they get smacked!
> 
> View attachment 2896984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this picture of baby Tucky circa 2002! Kind of looks like Jaspie no!?
> And my favourite baby photo of Lady in 2011 with her brother Milton. She was such a jellybean!
> View attachment 2896988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck's baby picture could be Jasper's baby pic!! And Lady!!! Such a cute rolly polly.
> I will be sure to let you know when Lady arrives safe and sound and stamp free. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Candice0985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuck's baby picture could be Jasper's baby pic!! And Lady!!! Such a cute rolly polly.
> 
> I will be sure to let you know when Lady arrives safe and sound and stamp free. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too! Kitten twins &#128516;.
> Lady escaped her open travel box and is back home for a bonus Caturday. It's family day today in Ontario aka excuse for a long weekend!
> Here's ms rolly polly enjoying a day of snugs
Click to expand...


----------



## madamefifi

Frances the supermodel strikes again! She is so photogenic--look at those big peepers!--and loves to have her picture taken. Her sister Josephine is also quite striking with her blue-green eyes but alas will not cooperate.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:


> Frances the supermodel strikes again! She is so photogenic--look at those big peepers!--and loves to have her picture taken. Her sister Josephine is also quite striking with her blue-green eyes but alas will not cooperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898486
> View attachment 2898487




Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Frances the supermodel strikes again! She is so photogenic--look at those big peepers!--and loves to have her picture taken. Her sister Josephine is also quite striking with her blue-green eyes but alas will not cooperate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898486
> View attachment 2898487




Hi Pretty girl! Frances is definitely a kitty model. Is she still Frances no pantses or now Frances fat tail!? &#128516;


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Lady, with that adorable face I will forgive you for wanting an extra day with mom. 

And Frances, you are such the beauty! You must be turning down modeling offers left and right.


----------



## ScottyGal

Lying on the radiator.. with a pretty stern face!


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Pretty girl! Frances is definitely a kitty model. Is she still Frances no pantses or now Frances fat tail!? &#128516;




Both, lol. She is quite the silly one and deserves several silly nicknames! 

Miss Sylvia is very disgruntled about all the snow and the extra cats in the house (our outdoor kitties have temporary indoor privileges until the weather improves).


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Both, lol. She is quite the silly one and deserves several silly nicknames!
> 
> Miss Sylvia is very disgruntled about all the snow and the extra cats in the house (our outdoor kitties have temporary indoor privileges until the weather improves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900496



Miss Sylvia is such a pretty girl! I love her little tufts on her ears, she's like a baby grey lynx!

she just wants the house to herself so she can monopolize all the cuddles and fun things to get into in the house  

Don't tell Sylvia but i'm glad the outdoor kitties get indoor privileges especially whens it's this cold outside! it's -14C here today and -24C with the wind chill....brrrrrrr


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Sylvia, you are still queen of your castle.


----------



## ScottyGal

madamefifi said:


> Both, lol. She is quite the silly one and deserves several silly nicknames!
> 
> Miss Sylvia is very disgruntled about all the snow and the extra cats in the house (our outdoor kitties have temporary indoor privileges until the weather improves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900496



She's gorgeous! I love those ears  &#128572;


----------



## tulipfield

Mireu hanging out in the new vanity I bought.


----------



## sally.m

tulipfield said:


> Mireu hanging out in the new vanity I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901705
> View attachment 2901706



That second picture is soooo cute!!


----------



## fashiongirl26

Here's my Angel.


----------



## ladysarah

This is like the BEST thread ever, looking at all the lovely kitties oozing personality makes my day. I love cat people- there I said it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

tulipfield said:


> Mireu hanging out in the new vanity I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901705
> View attachment 2901706


What a cutie..



fashiongirl26 said:


> Here's my Angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902181
> View attachment 2902183
> View attachment 2902185


 Lol, at the last photo..


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch


----------



## mkpurselover

ladysarah said:


> This is like the BEST thread ever, looking at all the lovely kitties oozing personality makes my day. I love cat people- there I said it!


+ 1 !! My mom, sisters and niece are all cat people and all I knew growing up.  I believe i have always had at least one kitty in my life for all my many years!

Love everyone's baby pics!


----------



## tulipfield

ladysarah said:


> This is like the BEST thread ever, looking at all the lovely kitties oozing personality makes my day. I love cat people- there I said it!




I love cat people too!!  Cat people get it. XD


----------



## jenny70

ladysarah said:


> this is like the best thread ever, looking at all the lovely kitties oozing personality makes my day. I love cat people- there i said it!




+1!!


----------



## KittySunn

he's name is Loki


----------



## tulipfield

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2903573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's name is Loki




Dawwwwww!


----------



## Michele26

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2903573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's name is Loki



Loki's hair is so shiny he's awesome.


----------



## KittySunn

Michele26 said:


> Loki's hair is so shiny he's awesome.




Thanks  he's deff a spoiled boy lol


----------



## lifestylekitty

tulipfield said:


> Mireu hanging out in the new vanity I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901705
> View attachment 2901706



Sooo cute :3


----------



## hermes_lemming

KittySunn said:


> View attachment 2903573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's name is Loki



After the Norse god?


----------



## leasul2003

They're not "my" babies, but they are some of the cuties at the rescue I just started volunteering at. All the kitties have such unique personalities.


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> They're not "my" babies, but they are some of the cuties at the rescue I just started volunteering at. All the kitties have such unique personalities.



OMG I want them all


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> They're not "my" babies, but they are some of the cuties at the rescue I just started volunteering at. All the kitties have such unique personalities.



they're so cute!!! was the grey one a feral? she has her ear clipped by the looks of it? (TNR?)


----------



## ScottyGal

leasul2003 said:


> They're not "my" babies, but they are some of the cuties at the rescue I just started volunteering at. All the kitties have such unique personalities.



Awwww look at them all, snuggly wee cuties!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> they're so cute!!! was the grey one a feral? she has her ear clipped by the looks of it? (TNR?)



Yes, she was. They actually have quite a few that come from feral colonies. The intent is to TNR them, but then they find they are too sweet and friendly to go back to a colony. They actually have one, they tried to take back to the colony. They let him out of the cage and he ran back to the van and jumped inside waiting to be taken back to the shelter.


----------



## leasul2003

vinbenphon1 said:


> OMG I want them all



Right?!?


----------



## madamefifi

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch
> View attachment 2902320




Oh my, what a beautiful kitteh! I miss having black cats in the mix--we have everything but!


----------



## sally.m

Drummond


----------



## sally.m

Flossie watching Dave the squirrel!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Yes, she was. They actually have quite a few that come from feral colonies. The intent is to TNR them, but then they find they are too sweet and friendly to go back to a colony. They actually have one, they tried to take back to the colony. They let him out of the cage and he ran back to the van and jumped inside waiting to be taken back to the shelter.


omg that is too cute! poor little guy got a taste of lovings and hopefully he finds a great home! I've always wondered about the feral instinct, from the same litter born feral some are fully wild and others seem to like people more and want to be housecats, I guess it just depends on personality?



sally.m said:


> Drummond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908017


toe beans!



sally.m said:


> Flossie watching Dave the squirrel!
> 
> View attachment 2908018


lol love Dave's name! it's cat TV for Flossie!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gorgeous face &#128570;


----------



## Michele26

_Lee said:


> Gorgeous face &#128570;



A pretty baby just hanging out on the counter top.  So natural for cats.


----------



## sally.m

_Lee said:


> Gorgeous face &#128570;



pretty baby


----------



## dangerouscurves

sally.m said:


> Flossie watching Dave the squirrel!
> 
> View attachment 2908018




Wow!!! I love this pic! 

This thread is one of my faves!!!


----------



## leasul2003

_Lee said:


> Gorgeous face &#128570;



He's so beautiful!


----------



## ScottyGal

leasul2003 said:


> He's so beautiful!



Thank you 

He used to be a show cat, his previous owner took him to shows for many years, but had to give him up as she could no longer care for him properly. My boyfriend and I adopted him and now he lives as our furbaby


----------



## dangerouscurves

ladysarah said:


> This is like the BEST thread ever, looking at all the lovely kitties oozing personality makes my day. I love cat people- there I said it!




That's what I thought too!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## dangerouscurves

My bf's and my cat are best friends. They're always together.






And my cat Mimimiauw a.k.a Angelo when he was just a baby


----------



## dangerouscurves

When we were on holiday in Mallorca, there were so many street cats. It broke my heart to see them running around with no home. So me and my bf always have catnip with us. Then we saw this cat with two different eye colors.


----------



## Divealicious

dangerouscurves said:


> My bf's and my cat are best friends. They're always together.
> View attachment 2914112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914114
> 
> 
> And my cat Mimimiauw a.k.a Angelo when he was just a baby
> 
> View attachment 2914115



Awww they're hugging! So cute


----------



## Candice0985

dangerouscurves said:


> My bf's and my cat are best friends. They're always together.
> View attachment 2914112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914114
> 
> 
> And my cat Mimimiauw a.k.a Angelo when he was just a baby
> 
> View attachment 2914115


they're so cute! it's such a relief when pets get along in case you move in together  
Angelo is so cute!



dangerouscurves said:


> When we were on holiday in Mallorca, there were so many street cats. It broke my heart to see them running around with no home. So me and my bf always have catnip with us. Then we saw this cat with two different eye colors.
> 
> View attachment 2914116


this kitty is beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> My bf's and my cat are best friends. They're always together.
> View attachment 2914112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914114
> 
> 
> And my cat Mimimiauw a.k.a Angelo when he was just a baby
> 
> View attachment 2914115


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally.m said:


> Flossie watching Dave the squirrel!
> 
> View attachment 2908018


 
Haha, funny pic..


----------



## leasul2003

dangerouscurves said:


> My bf's and my cat are best friends. They're always together.
> View attachment 2914112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914114
> 
> 
> And my cat Mimimiauw a.k.a Angelo when he was just a baby
> 
> View attachment 2914115



Adorable!! I wish my fur babies would cuddle. Or at least not torture each other.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> Awww they're hugging! So cute







Candice0985 said:


> they're so cute! it's such a relief when pets get along in case you move in together
> 
> Angelo is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this kitty is beautiful!







Sweetpea83 said:


>







leasul2003 said:


> Adorable!! I wish my fur babies would cuddle. Or at least not torture each other.




Thank you!!! It's probably because they grew up together &#128522;


----------



## ScottyGal

He loves sitting on a bag..


----------



## Candice0985

Happy Caturday!


----------



## Candice0985

_Lee said:


> He loves sitting on a bag..




Lol he's like mine. All mine.


----------



## jenny70

Candice0985 said:


> Happy Caturday!
> View attachment 2919933




Lol, so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

jenny70 said:


> Lol, so cute!




Haha thanks. It's just typical Lady  


She's loves her upside down bunny feet pose


----------



## leasul2003

I love that Lady!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Candice0985 said:


> Haha thanks. It's just typical Lady
> View attachment 2919947
> 
> She's loves her upside down bunny feet pose



Aww, so cute! Those wee paws


----------



## dangerouscurves

_Lee said:


> He loves sitting on a bag..




Hahaha!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Candice0985 said:


> Happy Caturday!
> View attachment 2919933




Chuuuweee!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## sally.m

dangerouscurves said:


> When we were on holiday in Mallorca, there were so many street cats. It broke my heart to see them running around with no home. So me and my bf always have catnip with us. Then we saw this cat with two different eye colors.
> 
> View attachment 2914116



When we holidayed in Spain there where alot of ferrals around the hotel. 
As i am a veggi i took my 'meat allowance' from the buffet and fed the cats after each meal. They seemed fairly tame and not too scraggy so i guess i wasnt the only one feeding them. If i could have got away with it, i would have smuggled a few home with me!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I love that Lady!!


haha thanks leasul! she's the cutest. I went to high tea with my mom yesterday and she came back to my house afterwards, Lady crawled up on her lap, flipped over and assumed the bunny feet position while giving my mom big bambi eyes lol. I think my mom's heart melted...lady has never done this to her before 



_Lee said:


> Aww, so cute! Those wee paws


haha thanks Lee!



dangerouscurves said:


> Chuuuweee!!! So cute!!!!


Lady says oh phanks, just me and my toesies



sally.m said:


> When we holidayed in Spain there where a lot of ferrals around the hotel.
> As i am a veggi i took my 'meat allowance' from the buffet and fed the cats after each meal. They seemed fairly tame and not too scraggy so i guess i wasnt the only one feeding them. If i could have got away with it, i would have smuggled a few home with me!


I would do this too! i'm not veggie, but if I go the Dominican or Cuba they always have those 24 hour snack bars with hotdogs, hamburgers etc...I would go and get 4 or 5 of whatever and go to the beach and feed the dogs and cats daily.


----------



## mymeimei02

LOL....who needs tv when you got Mochi playing with his catnip....silly cat


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> LOL....who needs tv when you got Mochi playing with his catnip....silly cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924577



Mochi looks like he is whispering something, what a cutie!


----------



## ScottyGal

mymeimei02 said:


> LOL....who needs tv when you got Mochi playing with his catnip....silly cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924577



So aborable &#128568;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bifi is a clean freak. He even cleans Angelo even though Angelo doesn't like it!


----------



## leasul2003

^^ lol


----------



## mymeimei02

Mochi looking all regal [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pigalle passion

Mephisto and moriarty my gorgeous devon rexes!


----------



## pigalle passion

Mephisto


----------



## tulipfield

pigalle passion said:


> Mephisto and moriarty my gorgeous devon rexes!







pigalle passion said:


> Mephisto




They are like little dolls!  So precious!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> Bifi is a clean freak. He even cleans Angelo even though Angelo doesn't like it!
> 
> View attachment 2924876
> 
> View attachment 2924877



So freaking cute!!


----------



## Dentist22

I have 2 cats and 4 kids and I just can't help but share this pic.  One of my all time faves.


----------



## Dentist22

I have no clue why this is so huge.


----------



## nerimanna

not mine (just found it online) but i wish he/she was! one of the cutest cats EVER

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/05/...ats-enormous-eyes-will-eat-your-soul【photos】/


----------



## nerimanna

hello to all cat mommies! - from my 2-month old kitten. Her name is Kebab


----------



## ScottyGal

nerimanna said:


> hello to all cat mommies! - from my 2-month old kitten. Her name is Kebab



She is gorgeous  &#128571;


----------



## dangerouscurves

nerimanna said:


> hello to all cat mommies! - from my 2-month old kitten. Her name is Kebab




So cute!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

nerimanna said:


> not mine (just found it online) but i wish he/she was! one of the cutest cats EVER
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/05/...ats-enormous-eyes-will-eat-your-soul【photos】/




That's so cute!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dentist22 said:


> I have 2 cats and 4 kids and I just can't help but share this pic.  One of my all time faves.




The cat strikes a pose and your daughter is pretty!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mymeimei02 said:


> Mochi looking all regal [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933490







pigalle passion said:


> Mephisto and moriarty my gorgeous devon rexes!







pigalle passion said:


> Mephisto




They're so adorable!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sweetpea83 said:


> So freaking cute!!




They said thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## nerimanna

_Lee said:


> She is gorgeous  &#128571;


thank you


----------



## nerimanna

dangerouscurves said:


> So cute!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


thank you


----------



## Dentist22

nerimanna said:


> hello to all cat mommies! - from my 2-month old kitten. Her name is Kebab



Omg!


----------



## Dentist22

dangerouscurves said:


> The cat strikes a pose and your daughter is pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

Newest baby.


----------



## nascar fan

And the purse chewer


----------



## rendodan110

My babies, both Mainecoon cats.
Jack is a 15 lb tuxedo Mainecoon with one eye and 1 1/2 yrs old and Harley is a baby at 10 mos old he is 12 lbs already!


----------



## Candice0985

I took Lady to the vet yesterday, I noticed in her white bits her skin was looking very pink so I wanted to get it checked out. She has developed an irritation that could have become a hotspot but I caught it early enough, poor little girl had to have her chest shaved...she's so embarrassed lol. She's on benedryl, and a topical ointment to soothe the inflammation.


----------



## Divealicious

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2935032
> View attachment 2935033
> 
> Newest baby.



Hi cutey! What are their names?



nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2935034
> View attachment 2935035
> 
> And the purse chewer



No guilt whatsoever 



rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2935101
> 
> My babies, both Mainecoon cats.
> Jack is a 15 lb tuxedo Mainecoon with one eye and 1 1/2 yrs old and Harley is a baby at 10 mos old he is 12 lbs already!



I love big cats  until whay age will they keep growing? I know our siberians take 2 years to fully mature... they're pretty big now too 



Candice0985 said:


> I took Lady to the vet yesterday, I noticed in her white bits her skin was looking very pink so I wanted to get it checked out. She has developed an irritation that could have become a hotspot but I caught it early enough, poor little girl had to have her chest shaved...she's so embarrassed lol. She's on benedryl, and a topical ointment to soothe the inflammation.
> 
> View attachment 2938368



Poor Lady! Feel better soon


----------



## rendodan110

Divealicious



Mainecoons can continue to grow until age 3-4 yrs, however their growth slows down after 2 yrs old.


----------



## dangerouscurves

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2935032
> View attachment 2935033
> 
> Newest baby.







nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2935034
> View attachment 2935035
> 
> And the purse chewer




Cute!!!! I know how it feels when the cats damage your stuff but you still love them anyway.


----------



## dangerouscurves

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2935101
> 
> My babies, both Mainecoon cats.
> Jack is a 15 lb tuxedo Mainecoon with one eye and 1 1/2 yrs old and Harley is a baby at 10 mos old he is 12 lbs already!




So cute!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Candice0985 said:


> I took Lady to the vet yesterday, I noticed in her white bits her skin was looking very pink so I wanted to get it checked out. She has developed an irritation that could have become a hotspot but I caught it early enough, poor little girl had to have her chest shaved...she's so embarrassed lol. She's on benedryl, and a topical ointment to soothe the inflammation.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938368




Awwww!!! Get well soon, Lady [emoji9]


----------



## ScottyGal

Candice0985 said:


> I took Lady to the vet yesterday, I noticed in her white bits her skin was looking very pink so I wanted to get it checked out. She has developed an irritation that could have become a hotspot but I caught it early enough, poor little girl had to have her chest shaved...she's so embarrassed lol. She's on benedryl, and a topical ointment to soothe the inflammation.
> 
> View attachment 2938368



Get well soon Lady *hugs* &#128570;


----------



## nascar fan

Divealicious said:


> Hi cutey! What are their names?
> 
> 
> 
> No guilt whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> I love big cats  until whay age will they keep growing? I know our siberians take 2 years to fully mature... they're pretty big now too
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Lady! Feel better soon


Hailey and Stanley.    Stanley has no guilt at all!  He has been seeking out his next victim.  I'm having to keep all bags and shoes out of reach, which is a real problem.  



dangerouscurves said:


> Cute!!!! I know how it feels when the cats damage your stuff but you still love them anyway.


Yeah, it's hard not to.  
Hope all is well!


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I took Lady to the vet yesterday, I noticed in her white bits her skin was looking very pink so I wanted to get it checked out. She has developed an irritation that could have become a hotspot but I caught it early enough, poor little girl had to have her chest shaved...she's so embarrassed lol. She's on benedryl, and a topical ointment to soothe the inflammation.
> 
> View attachment 2938368



Poor baby! Tell her that Auntie LeAnn still thinks she is the prettiest little grey girl ever!!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Hi cutey! What are their names?
> 
> 
> 
> No guilt whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> I love big cats  until whay age will they keep growing? I know our siberians take 2 years to fully mature... they're pretty big now too
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Lady! Feel better soon


Lady says thank you 



dangerouscurves said:


> Awwww!!! Get well soon, Lady [emoji9]


thanks 



_Lee said:


> Get well soon Lady *hugs* &#128570;


thanks says thanks for the hugs 



leasul2003 said:


> Poor baby! Tell her that Auntie LeAnn still thinks she is the prettiest little grey girl ever!!


Lady says thanks Auntie LeAnn, it's a bit less red today so I think having the air exposed to it is helping heal it. Lady always sits with me in the morning while I do my makeup and hair so I use that time to put her ointment on her chest, she doesn't even mind it! I told her it's her "makeups" lol.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ lol. My Shelby used to love to chew on makeup brushes. If I didn't put them away, I would catch her up on my makeup table trying to pull the brushes out of their holder.


----------



## Sweetpea83

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2935032
> View attachment 2935033
> 
> Newest baby.


Adorable!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> ^^ lol. My Shelby used to love to chew on makeup brushes. If I didn't put them away, I would catch her up on my makeup table trying to pull the brushes out of their holder.



lol Shelby sounds just like Lady! Lady pulls the drawer open where I keep my brushes and I come home to find them all over the floor...silly kitties!


----------



## Divealicious

Just shot this with my phone  Chester enjoying the morning sun with me. Happy Caturday tPF


----------



## tulipfield

Divealicious said:


> Just shot this with my phone  Chester enjoying the morning sun with me. Happy Caturday tPF




He looks like a model cat!


----------



## keb7332

Here are our two family kitties, Allie and Lexie, both of whom are rescues. We adopted Allie, the tortie, from the local no-kill shelter. They said she was likely from a feral colony, which wouldn't be surprising because she's very skittish and doesn't trust most people. At 3 1/2, though, she enjoys the sweet life indoors. 

Our black cat, Lexie, was found as a stray on a friend's porch last month. She lived there for a week, and after checking Craigslist and Facebook, no one was looking for her. We took her straight to the vet to scan for a microchip, and she didn't have one. She wasn't spayed, either. We learned after bringing her home that she is fully housebroken, but she didn't know how to play with toys, which led us to believe that she may have been abandoned. Her most endearing feature is her bobtail, but she's so long and leggy (and busy!) that it's hard to get a full picture of her. The vet estimated that she's about 1 year old.

With both cats still being so young, our son will be in college by the time they hit their golden years.  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Candice0985

keb7332 said:


> Here are our two family kitties, Allie and Lexie, both of whom are rescues. We adopted Allie, the tortie, from the local no-kill shelter. They said she was likely from a feral colony, which wouldn't be surprising because she's very skittish and doesn't trust most people. At 3 1/2, though, she enjoys the sweet life indoors.
> 
> Our black cat, Lexie, was found as a stray on a friend's porch last month. She lived there for a week, and after checking Craigslist and Facebook, no one was looking for her. We took her straight to the vet to scan for a microchip, and she didn't have one. She wasn't spayed, either. We learned after bringing her home that she is fully housebroken, but she didn't know how to play with toys, which led us to believe that she may have been abandoned. Her most endearing feature is her bobtail, but she's so long and leggy (and busy!) that it's hard to get a full picture of her. The vet estimated that she's about 1 year old.
> 
> With both cats still being so young, our son will be in college by the time they hit their golden years.  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


they are adorable! it sounds like they are both enjoying the good life indoors, thanks for rescuing these babies


----------



## madamefifi

Divealicious said:


> Just shot this with my phone  Chester enjoying the morning sun with me. Happy Caturday tPF




Great shot of a beautiful cat!


----------



## madamefifi

keb7332 said:


> Here are our two family kitties, Allie and Lexie, both of whom are rescues. We adopted Allie, the tortie, from the local no-kill shelter. They said she was likely from a feral colony, which wouldn't be surprising because she's very skittish and doesn't trust most people. At 3 1/2, though, she enjoys the sweet life indoors.
> 
> Our black cat, Lexie, was found as a stray on a friend's porch last month. She lived there for a week, and after checking Craigslist and Facebook, no one was looking for her. We took her straight to the vet to scan for a microchip, and she didn't have one. She wasn't spayed, either. We learned after bringing her home that she is fully housebroken, but she didn't know how to play with toys, which led us to believe that she may have been abandoned. Her most endearing feature is her bobtail, but she's so long and leggy (and busy!) that it's hard to get a full picture of her. The vet estimated that she's about 1 year old.
> 
> With both cats still being so young, our son will be in college by the time they hit their golden years.  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Rescue cats are the best kind! Do they get along?


----------



## madamefifi

This is Frances. She looks sweet but she is so mean to our elderly Beagle Sadie that Sadie doesn't want to come indoors anymore.  We have to sneak her in at night and keep the doggie room door closed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Her sister, Josephine, who really is as sweet as she looks.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Little Sylvia! At 2 years old she is still a tiny girl--she is smaller than Frances and Josephine, who are half her age.
	

		
			
		

		
	




King Arthur--'nuff said!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Just shot this with my phone  Chester enjoying the morning sun with me. Happy Caturday tPF



Nice shot!


----------



## keb7332

madamefifi said:


> Rescue cats are the best kind! Do they get along?



The more time goes by, the more they are learning to live together. Allie was an only cat for more than 3 years when we picked up Lexie, so it was a big change for her. With Lexie having been a stray, we don't really know what her background is with other people and animals. They're not to the cuddling together stage yet, but they do play, and it's super cute.  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Divealicious

madamefifi said:


> Great shot of a beautiful cat!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Nice shot!



Thank you  He likes to model for me much more than our other cat


----------



## Divealicious

madamefifi said:


> This is Frances. She looks sweet but she is so mean to our elderly Beagle Sadie that Sadie doesn't want to come indoors anymore.  We have to sneak her in at night and keep the doggie room door closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953769
> 
> 
> Her sister, Josephine, who really is as sweet as she looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953773
> 
> 
> Little Sylvia! At 2 years old she is still a tiny girl--she is smaller than Frances and Josephine, who are half her age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953774
> 
> 
> King Arthur--'nuff said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953775



Aww I feel sorry for Sadie! You're right, they all look super sweet cats in the pics


----------



## sally.m

madamefifi said:


> This is Frances. She looks sweet but she is so mean to our elderly Beagle Sadie that Sadie doesn't want to come indoors anymore.  We have to sneak her in at night and keep the doggie room door closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953769
> 
> 
> Her sister, Josephine, who really is as sweet as she looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953773
> 
> 
> Little Sylvia! At 2 years old she is still a tiny girl--she is smaller than Frances and Josephine, who are half her age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953774
> 
> 
> King Arthur--'nuff said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953775



beautiful babies, Arthur, What a cutie!


----------



## mymeimei02

My Stitch...I can't believe he's 8 years old.


----------



## Divealicious

First time at the salon today! We thought we'd give it a try because Chester had some knots I couldn't get out myself. They were very well behaved but I don't think they really loved it... They are nice and clean and fluffy now though!


----------



## Slc9

My Miko is so cute [emoji76][emoji76] I love him!


----------



## Slc9

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch...I can't believe he's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961826
> View attachment 2961827
> View attachment 2961828



Such a handsome boy!  I have an all black kitty too "Louie"


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> First time at the salon today! We thought we'd give it a try because Chester had some knots I couldn't get out myself. They were very well behaved but I don't think they really loved it... They are nice and clean and fluffy now though!


lol the look on Chester's face is priceless! I would love to see the after effect and the floofyness 



mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch...I can't believe he's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961826
> View attachment 2961827
> View attachment 2961828


Hey Stitch! he's such a cutie 



Slc9 said:


> My Miko is so cute [emoji76][emoji76] I love him!
> View attachment 2967935


aww Miko is beautiful, love his eyes!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Slc9 said:


> My Miko is so cute [emoji76][emoji76] I love him!
> View attachment 2967935




Beautiful cat and beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I woke up to a sitting Angelo. Lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> First time at the salon today! We thought we'd give it a try because Chester had some knots I couldn't get out myself. They were very well behaved but I don't think they really loved it... They are nice and clean and fluffy now though!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

mymeimei02 said:


> My Stitch...I can't believe he's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961826
> View attachment 2961827
> View attachment 2961828




Black cats are so elegant.


----------



## dangerouscurves

madamefifi said:


> This is Frances. She looks sweet but she is so mean to our elderly Beagle Sadie that Sadie doesn't want to come indoors anymore.  We have to sneak her in at night and keep the doggie room door closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953769
> 
> 
> Her sister, Josephine, who really is as sweet as she looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953773
> 
> 
> Little Sylvia! At 2 years old she is still a tiny girl--she is smaller than Frances and Josephine, who are half her age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953774
> 
> 
> King Arthur--'nuff said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953775




Does she have different eye color, one grey and one green? And does Sylvia have brown fur? I've never seen a brown-fur cat.


----------



## dangerouscurves

keb7332 said:


> Here are our two family kitties, Allie and Lexie, both of whom are rescues. We adopted Allie, the tortie, from the local no-kill shelter. They said she was likely from a feral colony, which wouldn't be surprising because she's very skittish and doesn't trust most people. At 3 1/2, though, she enjoys the sweet life indoors.
> 
> Our black cat, Lexie, was found as a stray on a friend's porch last month. She lived there for a week, and after checking Craigslist and Facebook, no one was looking for her. We took her straight to the vet to scan for a microchip, and she didn't have one. She wasn't spayed, either. We learned after bringing her home that she is fully housebroken, but she didn't know how to play with toys, which led us to believe that she may have been abandoned. Her most endearing feature is her bobtail, but she's so long and leggy (and busy!) that it's hard to get a full picture of her. The vet estimated that she's about 1 year old.
> 
> With both cats still being so young, our son will be in college by the time they hit their golden years.  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




You're such a sweetheart to adopt these two cuties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mymeimei02

Here's my Stitch licking the Popsicle stick.... He loves anything sweet [emoji1]


----------



## madamefifi

dangerouscurves said:


> Does she have different eye color, one grey and one green? And does Sylvia have brown fur? I've never seen a brown-fur cat.




Josephine's eyes are both the same color but it's an interesting blueish-green. Sometimes they glow like aqua jewels!  The daddy cat in the feral colony where she was born is white with blue eyes and her half-sister Henrietta Jean, who went to the Bridge in September, had one blue eye. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sylvia is a silvery gray color. She photographs different colors depending on the light, I guess.


----------



## madamefifi

dangerouscurves said:


> I woke up to a sitting Angelo. Lol!
> View attachment 2968519




Hilarious photo!


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> Josephine's eyes are both the same color but it's an interesting blueish-green. Sometimes they glow like aqua jewels!  The daddy cat in the feral colony where she was born is white with blue eyes and her half-sister Henrietta Jean, who went to the Bridge in September, had one blue eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968816
> 
> 
> Sylvia is a silvery gray color. She photographs different colors depending on the light, I guess.



sweet Henri


----------



## madamefifi

Candice0985 said:


> sweet Henri




I miss her every minute of every day.


----------



## Candice0985

madamefifi said:


> I miss her every minute of every day.



her spirit is still with you, as adventurous and free roaming as Henri was she knew to come home at the end. She wanted to be with you


----------



## dangerouscurves

madamefifi said:


> Josephine's eyes are both the same color but it's an interesting blueish-green. Sometimes they glow like aqua jewels!  The daddy cat in the feral colony where she was born is white with blue eyes and her half-sister Henrietta Jean, who went to the Bridge in September, had one blue eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968816
> 
> 
> Sylvia is a silvery gray color. She photographs different colors depending on the light, I guess.




Beautiful cat. What is A Bridge?


----------



## Candice0985

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful cat. What is A Bridge?



the Rainbow Bridge- it's a poem based off of where pets go after they pass, like Heaven 

http://www.petloss.com/rainbowbridge.htm


----------



## dangerouscurves

Candice0985 said:


> the Rainbow Bridge- it's a poem based off of where pets go after they pass, like Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.petloss.com/rainbowbridge.htm




I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure she's happy there [emoji4]


----------



## Slc9

dangerouscurves said:


> I woke up to a sitting Angelo. Lol!
> View attachment 2968519



How cute is that


----------



## dangerouscurves

madamefifi said:


> I miss her every minute of every day.




Sorry I thought you were the one who replied to my question. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## keb7332

dangerouscurves said:


> You're such a sweetheart to adopt these two cuties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Aww thanks, we wouldn't have it any other way. We love our rescue babies! 

Here's a couple of pics from my Instagram. The first is of Allie sitting in cat loaf, the second is a good full body shot of Lexie, bobtail and all. Her belly fur is finally growing back from her spay surgery!  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mashencja

cuddling &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleeping in his tunnel &#128573;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> First time at the salon today! We thought we'd give it a try because Chester had some knots I couldn't get out myself. They were very well behaved but I don't think they really loved it... They are nice and clean and fluffy now though!


 
Wow!! Look how calm they look...my cats are the complete opposite of that when it comes to water..lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> I woke up to a sitting Angelo. Lol!
> View attachment 2968519


 
Lol..


----------



## Divealicious

I was having a bad day and then Toby cheered me with the cardboard castle I made for him yesterday


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> I was having a bad day and then Toby cheered me with the cardboard castle I made for him yesterday




Oooohh!!!! This is too cute I can't. Cats or animals in general know when we're down.


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> I was having a bad day and then Toby cheered me with the cardboard castle I made for him yesterday


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Divealicious said:


> I was having a bad day and then Toby cheered me with the cardboard castle I made for him yesterday


aww how cute is this! Toby is such a cutiepie


----------



## Divealicious

tua said:


> aww how cute is this! Toby is such a cutiepie





Michele26 said:


>





dangerouscurves said:


> Oooohh!!!! This is too cute I can't. Cats or animals in general know when we're down.



Thank you  Isn't it great how you can have a bad day and then your kitty can cheer you up in seconds


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I was having a bad day and then Toby cheered me with the cardboard castle I made for him yesterday



lol oh Toby! he's so cute! I love this, I have a super stressful day or just feeling sad and I come home and once I sit down and have a cuddle and feel/hear purring all my nerves and anxiety runs away


----------



## Divealicious

I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them


----------



## jenny70

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them




That is so cute!!


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them



Do they get in there together?


----------



## ScottyGal

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them



This is amazing! So cute &#128570;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Contemplating life..


----------



## lucywife

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them


 That is some castle! I want to make one like that too, what a great idea.


----------



## i love louie

My new nikes [emoji16]


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> My new nikes [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976279



cutest running shoes I've ever seen! she's turned into a pretty little lady cat!


----------



## Celinebox

These are mine!


----------



## Slc9

Celinebox said:


> These are mine!



Oh my goodness.... cute, cute and cute!!


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> cutest running shoes I've ever seen! she's turned into a pretty little lady cat!


 thanx Candice


----------



## tulipfield

Celinebox said:


> These are mine!



Cute kittens all of them, especially the last one.


----------



## bellavintage

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them



Cats and cardboard always make me smile


----------



## Candice0985

Celinebox said:


> These are mine!



so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them



Chester's Mane fluff is on point


----------



## Divealicious

bellavintage said:


> Cats and cardboard always make me smile





Candice0985 said:


> Chester's Mane fluff is on point





jenny70 said:


> That is so cute!!





_Lee said:


> This is amazing! So cute &#128570;





lucywife said:


> That is some castle! I want to make one like that too, what a great idea.



Thanks all!  I've been wanting to make a cardboard house for a while but I was waiting for the right box to arrive! Most are not high enough. I'm really happy how it turned out. I'm looking forward to doing another one when I get a good box again, make a little village 

If you do make one, post it here! So I can steal your ideas if they're really good 



Michele26 said:


> Do they get in there together?



They play inside sometimes, but it's mostly Chester. Toby prefers to sit up high somewhere


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Celinebox said:


> These are mine!


aww ur Kitten is so cute I want her


----------



## mkpurselover

i love louie said:


> My new nikes [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976279


Oh my, look how cute Zora has grown up to be! More pics, please.


----------



## mkpurselover

Divealicious said:


> I just wanted to share the rest of the castle I made for the boys. They love it more than any expensive toy I've ever bought for them


Toby and your castle are adorable! Yes please make a village (with photos)!!


----------



## i love louie

mkpurselover said:


> Oh my, look how cute Zora has grown up to be! More pics, please.




Oh you miss my lil Zoe's do ya? Lol ok here's some pics









 Her lil face [emoji16]




Sleeping beauty [emoji4]



 hope you enjoy !!


----------



## Michele26

Celinebox said:


> These are mine!



You have a great family.


----------



## Michele26

Love the picture of Zoe standing in the dryer. 



i love louie said:


> Oh you miss my lil Zoe's do ya? Lol ok here's some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her lil face [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping beauty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy !!


----------



## i love louie

Michele26 said:


> Love the picture of Zoe standing in the dryer.




Thank you! I messed up her name oops [emoji107]her name is Zora [emoji76]


----------



## mkpurselover

i love louie said:


> Oh you miss my lil Zoe's do ya? Lol ok here's some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her lil face [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping beauty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy !!


She is still a doll!!  Cute as can be with her little "button" nose.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## i love louie

mkpurselover said:


> She is still a doll!!  Cute as can be with her little "button" nose.  Thanks for sharing.




Your welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## leasul2003

Zola, one of my favorites at the shelter because she is a miss grouchy pants but loves to sit on your lap.


----------



## Michele26

leasul2003 said:


> Zola, one of my favorites at the shelter because she is a miss grouchy pants but loves to sit on your lap.



She's pretty.  She looks really young.


----------



## ScottyGal

leasul2003 said:


> Zola, one of my favorites at the shelter because she is a miss grouchy pants but loves to sit on your lap.



She's gorgeous! &#128571;


----------



## ScottyGal

&#128570;


----------



## leasul2003

Michele26 said:


> She's pretty.  She looks really young.



Actually she's 7. Poor thing doesn't get adopted because people just don't understand her. 

Sorry I don't know how to multiquote. Thanks to all!


----------



## leasul2003

My little boy has no sense of pride. Jasper the disaster. Lol.


----------



## leasul2003

And my sweet baby girl, Bella.


----------



## Candice0985

_Lee said:


> &#128570;


he looks so smug! 



leasul2003 said:


> Actually she's 7. Poor thing doesn't get adopted because people just don't understand her.
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to multiquote. Thanks to all!


aww poor girl, I hope she finds a good home soon!



leasul2003 said:


> My little boy has no sense of pride. Jasper the disaster. Lol.


 such a man! typical boy pose!



leasul2003 said:


> And my sweet baby girl, Bella.



aww hi sweet Bella! she's so pretty


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> he looks so smug!
> 
> 
> aww poor girl, I hope she finds a good home soon!
> 
> 
> such a man! typical boy pose!
> 
> 
> 
> aww hi sweet Bella! she's so pretty



Thanks! How's Tucker and Lady? No new pics lately.


----------



## pukasonqo

luna
	

		
			
		

		
	



boo, for some reason this pic makes me think on van gogh's self portraits


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread...


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Thanks! How's Tucker and Lady? No new pics lately.


I know I've been a bad mom and haven't uploaded any new ones! oops 

Here's a few from the last few days- they say Hai Auntie Leasul 



Lady's shaved bits are finally coming back in!


----------



## Slc9

Beautiful Furbabies everyone! I love this thread!
Here's my boys again ... Louie and Miko [emoji169][emoji170]


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> I know I've been a bad mom and haven't uploaded any new ones! oops
> 
> Here's a few from the last few days- they say Hai Auntie Leasul
> View attachment 2986698
> 
> 
> Lady's shaved bits are finally coming back in!
> 
> View attachment 2986699
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986700



Hi kids! Glad to see they are as pretty and handsome as ever.


----------



## leasul2003

Slc9 said:


> Beautiful Furbabies everyone! I love this thread!
> Here's my boys again ... Louie and Miko [emoji169][emoji170]
> View attachment 2986743
> View attachment 2986744



Those blue eyes! Ack!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986198
> 
> boo, for some reason this pic makes me think on van gogh's self portraits
> View attachment 2986199



Both fantastic images.  The top one is just amazing.


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> Both fantastic images.  The top one is just amazing.




thank you! it took a lot of patience...from luna!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Hi kids! Glad to see they are as pretty and handsome as ever.



they are good! they're not happy about suitcases being open in my bedroom, they know i'm going away soon (i'm heading to Malaysia for 2 weeks for work)

i'm going to miss these little guys  I had the sweetest snuggle with Lady this morning before my alarm went off, I just gave her a little squeeze and kiss and told her i'll be home soon


----------



## Miss Havisham

My goofy boy, my life http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pukasonqo

Miss Havisham said:


> My goofy boy, my life http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




i like that pic, he is so handsome!


----------



## Divealicious

Going away for the weekend.
Think kitties are trying to tell me something...


----------



## mkpurselover

Divealicious said:


> Going away for the weekend.
> Think kitties are trying to tell me something...


This is a gorgeous photo of your babies!  I would want to bring them along too


----------



## dangerouscurves

The many ways our cats sleep [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divealicious said:


> Going away for the weekend.
> Think kitties are trying to tell me something...




Awwww!!! So cute. It does really make it hard to leave!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Miss Havisham said:


> My goofy boy, my life http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sally.m

My new BSH baby Hugo!


----------



## sally.m

Miss Havisham said:


> My goofy boy, my life http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Sweeeeeeeettttttt!!!!


----------



## sally.m

dangerouscurves said:


> The many ways our cats sleep [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999809



Sleepy babies


----------



## sally.m

Divealicious said:


> Going away for the weekend.
> Think kitties are trying to tell me something...



maybe they want a little holiday too!


----------



## sally.m

Slc9 said:


> Beautiful Furbabies everyone! I love this thread!
> Here's my boys again ... Louie and Miko [emoji169][emoji170]
> View attachment 2986743
> View attachment 2986744



Those eyes! Stunning


----------



## nerimanna

dangerouscurves said:


> The many ways our cats sleep [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999809


oh they're SO SWEEEET!!!


----------



## nerimanna

Slc9 said:


> Beautiful Furbabies everyone! I love this thread!
> Here's my boys again ... Louie and Miko [emoji169][emoji170]
> View attachment 2986743
> View attachment 2986744


those blue eyes!!!


----------



## nerimanna

Bombur and his little sister Curry re-enacting some Lord of the Rings.

"Don't you let go Mr. Frodo!"







When this happened I said to my husband, help her up (Curry)! Well, he had a better idea and grabbed the camera  Kitten was fine afterwards she just bounced off the floor like nothing happened.


----------



## nerimanna

Divealicious said:


> First time at the salon today! We thought we'd give it a try because Chester had some knots I couldn't get out myself. They were very well behaved but I don't think they really loved it... They are nice and clean and fluffy now though!


oh what cutie pies


----------



## dangerouscurves

nerimanna said:


> Bombur and his little sister Curry re-enacting some Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't you let go Mr. Frodo!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this happened I said to my husband, help her up (Curry)! Well, he had a better idea and grabbed the camera  Kitten was fine afterwards she just bounced off the floor like nothing happened.




This is too cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

sally.m said:


> My new BSH baby Hugo!
> View attachment 2999936




I love his smiley face!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Slc9 said:


> Beautiful Furbabies everyone! I love this thread!
> Here's my boys again ... Louie and Miko [emoji169][emoji170]
> View attachment 2986743
> View attachment 2986744




Those eyes are striking. I'd love to have such cat but it's impossible to get one from the shelters.


----------



## Slc9

sally.m said:


> Those eyes! Stunning





nerimanna said:


> those blue eyes!!!



Thank you,  he does have deepest blue eyes


----------



## Slc9

dangerouscurves said:


> Those eyes are striking. I'd love to have such cat but it's impossible to get one from the shelters.



It's possible.  Have shelters in your preferred driving distance contact you when they get them in.  They do go fast obviously because of their beauty but honestly I'm a lover of the Siamese personality.  I've always rescued and was lucky many years ago to get the beautiful blue point you see in my avatar from a client desperately needed a home for him.  He was 2 years old.  He passed last March but I was hooked on my love for a Siamese.  
Any one in the United States reading this and love Siamese there is a Siamese cat rescue site. 

http://www.siameserescue.org/


----------



## Slc9

nerimanna said:


> Bombur and his little sister Curry re-enacting some Lord of the Rings.
> 
> "Don't you let go Mr. Frodo!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this happened I said to my husband, help her up (Curry)! Well, he had a better idea and grabbed the camera  Kitten was fine afterwards she just bounced off the floor like nothing happened.



Haha!!  Great in action shot!  Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

my Timmy stealing my pillow. And Timmy with his litter mate brother Honeybuns.


----------



## hermes_lemming

nerimanna said:


> Bombur and his little sister Curry re-enacting some Lord of the Rings.
> 
> "Don't you let go Mr. Frodo!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this happened I said to my husband, help her up (Curry)! Well, he had a better idea and grabbed the camera  Kitten was fine afterwards she just bounced off the floor like nothing happened.



Oh my goodness, these are your babies?  How cute!


----------



## dangerouscurves

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 3001695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Timmy stealing my pillow. And Timmy with his litter mate brother Honeybuns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001700




Awwww!!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## sally.m

One kitten wasn't enough..... Introducing Arthur, Hugos little brother


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3008903
> View attachment 3008904
> 
> 
> One kitten wasn't enough..... Introducing Arthur, Hugos little brother



adorable!!! Arthur and Hugo and cutie pies!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3008903
> View attachment 3008904
> 
> 
> One kitten wasn't enough..... Introducing Arthur, Hugos little brother



Adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nerimanna said:


> Bombur and his little sister Curry re-enacting some Lord of the Rings.
> 
> "Don't you let go Mr. Frodo!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When this happened I said to my husband, help her up (Curry)! Well, he had a better idea and grabbed the camera  Kitten was fine afterwards she just bounced off the floor like nothing happened.


----------



## amadea88

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3008903
> View attachment 3008904
> 
> 
> One kitten wasn't enough..... Introducing Arthur, Hugos little brother



Too cute


----------



## Divealicious

Best buds having a snooze.

Happy caturday!!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Best buds having a snooze.
> 
> Happy caturday!!




They're so cute! So much floofyness!


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> They're so cute! So much floofyness!



So much hair always, everywhere too! But it's impossible to get mad or annoyed, they're too cute


----------



## sally.m

Divealicious said:


> Best buds having a snooze.
> 
> Happy caturday!!



Makes me want to take a nap, they look so warm and comfy x


----------



## Slc9

Divealicious said:


> Best buds having a snooze.
> 
> Happy caturday!!


Cat nap time!  They are beautiful kitties!


Divealicious said:


> So much hair always, everywhere too! But it's impossible to get mad or annoyed, they're too cute



And I hear ya on the cat hair.... It's endless!! We love them too much so we accept it.


----------



## Slc9

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3008903
> View attachment 3008904
> 
> 
> One kitten wasn't enough..... Introducing Arthur, Hugos little brother



Cutie pies.... You have to have at least two


----------



## Straight-Laced

backyard jungle cat


----------



## mkpurselover

Straight-Laced said:


> backyard jungle cat


OMG,  so beautiful!!   I love seal point himmys,  I had one and miss her everyday.  Please kiss that gorgeous head (and adorable brown velvet ears) for me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Straight-Laced said:


> backyard jungle cat



What a beauty...


----------



## ScottyGal

Looking all handsome.. &#128570;


----------



## giasto

Aww they're all so adorable! 
These are my trouble makers


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Here's my little sweetie being all sad last time I went out of town and left him with my DH (he's definitely my kitty; he ignores DH unless I'm not there):


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a beauty...



Thank you 



mkpurselover said:


> OMG,  so beautiful!!   I love seal point himmys,  I had one and miss her everyday.  Please kiss that gorgeous head (and adorable brown velvet ears) for me.



Thank you, I'll definitely give him a kiss for you 
Sorry to hear your himalayan girl is no longer with you.


----------



## Straight-Laced

giasto said:


> These are my trouble makers
> View attachment 3022697



Adorable little furry faces


----------



## Straight-Laced

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Here's my little sweetie being all sad last time I went out of town and left him with my DH (he's definitely my kitty; he ignores DH unless I'm not there):



"don't go mommy I promise I'll be good!"


----------



## Straight-Laced

sally.m said:


> My new BSH baby Hugo!
> View attachment 2999936



beautiful baby!  
My british blue girl is almost 19 now.  Her brother (another blue) left us a few months ago.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Divealicious said:


> Going away for the weekend.
> Think kitties are trying to tell me something...





Divealicious said:


> Best buds having a snooze.
> 
> Happy caturday!!



Your cats are absolutely gorgeous and your photography is fantastic divealicious!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Miss Havisham said:


> My goofy boy, my life http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



He's irresistible


----------



## HeatherL

This is Cloe (the kitty)!!!  She will be 8 in September!


Here is Clyde (Mister kitty), he turned 5 in March!!



Clyde as a baby!





Clyde in my spot and the look I get when I wanna go to bed!!



Ok photo bomb by my Chihuahua Bandit!



Another photo bomb by none other than Bandit again!



And I can't leave out Bruno the Boston with Cloe & Clyde!!

All get along great with the exception of Cloe taking a dislike to her younger feline brother Clyde...  I waited too long to get a second kitty but thought because Cloe wasn't an only "child" she would be ok.  They are fine together (as I've seen MUCH worse), but I really wanted them to be best buds.


----------



## Michele26

Love seeing pictures of your family. 



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3023645
> 
> This is Cloe (the kitty)!!!  She will be 8 in September!
> View attachment 3023646
> 
> Here is Clyde (Mister kitty), he turned 5 in March!!
> 
> View attachment 3023650
> 
> Clyde as a baby!
> View attachment 3023651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023652
> 
> Clyde in my spot and the look I get when I wanna go to bed!!
> 
> View attachment 3023653
> 
> Ok photo bomb by my Chihuahua Bandit!
> 
> View attachment 3023654
> 
> Another photo bomb by none other than Bandit again!
> 
> View attachment 3023657
> 
> And I can't leave out Bruno the Boston with Cloe & Clyde!!
> 
> All get along great with the exception of Cloe taking a dislike to her younger feline brother Clyde...  I waited too long to get a second kitty but thought because Cloe wasn't an only "child" she would be ok.  They are fine together (as I've seen MUCH worse), but I really wanted them to be best buds.


----------



## HeatherL

Michele26 said:


> Love seeing pictures of your family.




Thank you!!


----------



## amadea88

giasto said:


> Aww they're all so adorable!
> These are my trouble makers
> View attachment 3022697





ChevaliereNoir said:


> Here's my little sweetie being all sad last time I went out of town and left him with my DH (he's definitely my kitty; he ignores DH unless I'm not there):



Too cute


----------



## amadea88

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3023645
> 
> This is Cloe (the kitty)!!!  She will be 8 in September!
> View attachment 3023646
> 
> Here is Clyde (Mister kitty), he turned 5 in March!!
> 
> View attachment 3023650
> 
> Clyde as a baby!
> View attachment 3023651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023652
> 
> Clyde in my spot and the look I get when I wanna go to bed!!
> 
> View attachment 3023653
> 
> Ok photo bomb by my Chihuahua Bandit!
> 
> View attachment 3023654
> 
> Another photo bomb by none other than Bandit again!
> 
> View attachment 3023657
> 
> And I can't leave out Bruno the Boston with Cloe & Clyde!!
> 
> All get along great with the exception of Cloe taking a dislike to her younger feline brother Clyde...  I waited too long to get a second kitty but thought because Cloe wasn't an only "child" she would be ok.  They are fine together (as I've seen MUCH worse), but I really wanted them to be best buds.



Love all the pics - your fur babies are precious &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Divealicious

Straight-Laced said:


> Your cats are absolutely gorgeous and your photography is fantastic divealicious!



Thank you  I have great models 

Loving all the recent pics! Keep 'em coming, they can really cheer up my day


----------



## Candice0985

Lady's regular Caturday pose


----------



## IzzySmi

All your cats are so gorgeous! .
I'd love to have more but i've just got the one little lady. 
She's 18


----------



## Slc9

My boys waking up from their cat nap [emoji252][emoji170][emoji192]


----------



## leasul2003

IzzySmi said:


> All your cats are so gorgeous! .
> I'd love to have more but i've just got the one little lady.
> She's 18



She's a beauty. I have a fond spot for the geriatric ladies.


----------



## Candice0985

IzzySmi said:


> All your cats are so gorgeous! .
> I'd love to have more but i've just got the one little lady.
> She's 18


she's so pretty!



Slc9 said:


> My boys waking up from their cat nap [emoji252][emoji170][emoji192]
> View attachment 3024994


aww I love sleepy cats


----------



## Candice0985

Candice0985 said:


> Lady's regular Caturday pose
> 
> View attachment 3024497
> 
> View attachment 3024500





leasul2003 said:


> .



Lady says Hi Auntie Leanne!
she wanted to show you her toes


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> Lady says Hi Auntie Leanne!
> she wanted to show you her toes



Lol. Hi sweetheart. What cute toesies you have. Look at your cousin Jasper. He's taking a lesson from you.


----------



## leasul2003

And of course his toe beans.


----------



## IzzySmi

leasul2003 said:


> She's a beauty. I have a fond spot for the geriatric ladies.



Thank you! . Me too, she's quite spoilt and gets away with everything because I don't have the heart to tell her off .


----------



## IzzySmi

Candice0985 said:


> she's so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Lol. Hi sweetheart. What cute toesies you have. Look at your cousin Jasper. He's taking a lesson from you.



hahaha I love this! he's learning the ways of a lazy cat! I love the smile on his face 

we are so funny, why are cat toesies so cute!? is Jasper still a big daddys boy?


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> hahaha I love this! he's learning the ways of a lazy cat! I love the smile on his face
> 
> we are so funny, why are cat toesies so cute!? is Jasper still a big daddys boy?



Oh he most definitely is a daddy's boy. In fact he's sleeping in daddy's chair right now because dad's not home. However, he occasionally will take pity on me and deign to lay on my lap. It's so rare that it happens, I almost always take pictures of it just to remind myself that he doesn't hate me.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Oh he most definitely is a daddy's boy. In fact he's sleeping in daddy's chair right now because dad's not home. However, he occasionally will take pity on me and deign to lay on my lap. It's so rare that it happens, I almost always take pictures of it just to remind myself that he doesn't hate me.



lol! I know what you mean, Lady is my little girl but every once in a while when my mom comes over Lady will go sit on her. my mom will look at me and mouth "oh my god" she's almost afraid to breathe for fear that Lady will get up


----------



## Kalos

Woody says 'Come hither, make yourself comfurrtable'


----------



## Michele26

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3034137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody says 'Come hither, make yourself comfurrtable'



Woody's a cutey.


----------



## sally.m

Baby Hugo


----------



## sally.m

Little Arthur


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035966
> 
> 
> Baby Hugo



such a cutie!


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035967
> 
> 
> Little Arthur



 these two babies are adorable!!! are they from the same litter?


----------



## ladysarah

leasul2003 said:


> And of course his toe beans.


----------



## ladysarah

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035967
> 
> 
> Little Arthur



Ahhhhh little Arthur! Is he,a marmalade?


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035967
> 
> 
> Little Arthur



What a cutie pie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035966
> 
> 
> Baby Hugo



Cuteness overload!


----------



## amadea88

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035966
> 
> 
> Baby Hugo





sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035967
> 
> 
> Little Arthur



Baby Hugo and Little Arthur are just too adorable for words!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I love this thread!!! It's my favorite in TPF. It's really soothing to see these cute cats.


----------



## sally.m

Candice0985 said:


> these two babies are adorable!!! are they from the same litter?



Yes, they are Brothers


----------



## sally.m

ladysarah said:


> Ahhhhh little Arthur! Is he,a marmalade?



He is a Cream British short hair. 
From what i understand, creams are not that common. Daddy was black and mummy was a mix of blue and cream, both pedigree. They made the most beautiful babies


----------



## Slc9

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3034137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody says 'Come hither, make yourself comfurrtable'





sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035966
> 
> 
> Baby Hugo





sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035967
> 
> 
> Little Arthur



I can't take all this cuteness 


dangerouscurves said:


> I love this thread!!! It's my favorite in TPF. It's really soothing to see these cute cats.



I agree, I can look at animals all day.  It's the best therapy


----------



## Divealicious

We returned from a trip to Asia today and brought this back as a souvenir for our boys. It's basically a cheese where two yellow mice pop in and out of (there's batteries inside)


----------



## rendodan110

Caught spooning!


----------



## mkpurselover

All I can say is I'm in love with every baby pic I see.  I would appreciate it if everyone one would put their babies on Pet Airlines and send them to me so I can kiss and pet them !!!


----------



## mrfcupcake

Little Luna [emoji287]

Butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## mrfcupcake

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035967
> 
> 
> Little Arthur




Such a little sweetie!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> We returned from a trip to Asia today and brought this back as a souvenir for our boys. It's basically a cheese where two yellow mice pop in and out of (there's batteries inside)



Omg I would love to see a video of them playing with it! Do they like it? 



rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3040126
> 
> Caught spooning!



So cute! 



mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3040168
> 
> 
> Little Luna [emoji287]
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt!




Luna is so pretty! She has the sweetest little face [emoji171]


----------



## tulipfield

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3035967
> 
> 
> Little Arthur




*squeeeeee*


----------



## sally.m

mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3040168
> 
> 
> Little Luna [emoji287]
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt!



Sweet baby Luna


----------



## sally.m

Divealicious said:


> We returned from a trip to Asia today and brought this back as a souvenir for our boys. It's basically a cheese where two yellow mice pop in and out of (there's batteries inside)



What did they think of their new toy?


----------



## sally.m

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3040126
> 
> Caught spooning!


fluffy overload!


----------



## sally.m

Hugo and Arthur napping x


----------



## amadea88

mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3040168
> 
> 
> Little Luna [emoji287]
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt!



Gorgeous Luna &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3041799
> 
> 
> Hugo and Arthur napping x



Awww...look at their little faces


----------



## Slc9

mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3040168
> 
> 
> Little Luna [emoji287]
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt!



Hi pretty Luna


----------



## Prada Prince

My little Azzedine who turned 4 months old last week!


----------



## Slc9

Prada Prince said:


> My little Azzedine who turned 4 months old last week!




Aww, how precious [emoji74]


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> Omg I would love to see a video of them playing with it! Do they like it?





sally.m said:


> What did they think of their new toy?



Chester doesn't care for it much, but the mice drive toby crazy!  I like that I can set the toy to automatically switch on and off while I'm away; it automatically starts 3 15 minute  sessions during the day with 2 hour intervals. That should keep them entertained


----------



## kaitydid

mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3040168
> 
> 
> Little Luna [emoji287]
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt!



What a sweet face!



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3041799
> 
> 
> Hugo and Arthur napping x



Aww... They're so adorable! 



Prada Prince said:


> My little Azzedine who turned 4 months old last week!



Such a pretty kitty!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Chester doesn't care for it much, but the mice drive toby crazy!  I like that I can set the toy to automatically switch on and off while I'm away; it automatically starts 3 15 minute  sessions during the day with 2 hour intervals. That should keep them entertained



haha well i'm glad Toby likes it! anything to keep them entertained right?


----------



## mrfcupcake

Prada Prince said:


> My little Azzedine who turned 4 months old last week!




Such pretty markings! I'm starting to think my little Luna needs a little friend


----------



## Prada Prince

kaitydid said:


> What a sweet face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww... They're so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty kitty!







mrfcupcake said:


> Such pretty markings! I'm starting to think my little Luna needs a little friend







Slc9 said:


> Aww, how precious [emoji74]




Thanks guys! He's naughty but I adore him


----------



## mrfcupcake

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks guys! He's naughty but I adore him




Naughty? Surely not that little boy. May i ask what breed he is? So gorgeous


----------



## Prada Prince

mrfcupcake said:


> Naughty? Surely not that little boy. May i ask what breed he is? So gorgeous




Hahaha appearances are deceptive! He's a snow mink Bengal.


----------



## sally.m

Divealicious said:


> Chester doesn't care for it much, but the mice drive toby crazy!  I like that I can set the toy to automatically switch on and off while I'm away; it automatically starts 3 15 minute  sessions during the day with 2 hour intervals. That should keep them entertained



Pretty cool you can activate it to come on when you are not home. keeps the kitties amused.


----------



## sally.m

Prada Prince said:


> My little Azzedine who turned 4 months old last week!



Shes tiny and so pretty!


----------



## Prada Prince

sally.m said:


> Shes tiny and so pretty!


He's a baby boy, but thanks!


----------



## sally.m

Prada Prince said:


> He's a baby boy, but thanks!



Send him my apologies!


----------



## Prada Prince

sally.m said:


> Send him my apologies!



He says it's okay, he knows he's a pretty boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Prada Prince said:


> My little Azzedine who turned 4 months old last week!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Prada Prince said:


> He says it's okay, he knows he's a pretty boy



Amazing markings!  What a beautiful boy


----------



## Straight-Laced

mrfcupcake said:


> View attachment 3040168
> 
> 
> Little Luna [emoji287]
> 
> Butter wouldn't melt!



Such an adorable little face


----------



## niccin804

This is my Prince Harry... He's 6 months old....


----------



## Prada Prince

Sweetpea83 said:


> Beautiful!







Straight-Laced said:


> Amazing markings!  What a beautiful boy




Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

niccin804 said:


> This is my Prince Harry... He's 6 months old....
> 
> View attachment 3044924



Prince Harry is beautiful! I love his facial markings and white mane


----------



## Straight-Laced

niccin804 said:


> This is my Prince Harry... He's 6 months old....
> 
> View attachment 3044924



He's just gorgeous!  Sure to be very handsome when he's all grown up too.


----------



## niccin804

Thanks for ALL the SWEET comments about Prince Harry.  We were really LUCKY!  He is such a lover and so sweet to everyone he comes in contact with.  You can pick him up and he with melt in your arms, he just loves to be held.  He's all boy though.  He loves to play fetch with his favorite toys ( I'll post a video -if I can, not sure if TPF allows :the next couple of days)


----------



## Sweetpea83

niccin804 said:


> This is my Prince Harry... He's 6 months old....
> 
> View attachment 3044924



He's handsome!


----------



## mrfcupcake

Luna helping me with a reveal 




Edit: she looks like she's saying "not another handbag Mummy"


----------



## HeatherL

niccin804 said:


> Thanks for ALL the SWEET comments about Prince Harry.  We were really LUCKY!  He is such a lover and so sweet to everyone he comes in contact with.  You can pick him up and he with melt in your arms, he just loves to be held.  He's all boy though.  He loves to play fetch with his favorite toys ( I'll post a video -if I can, not sure if TPF allows :the next couple of days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046026




Precious!  What a little love.


----------



## HeatherL

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3041799
> 
> 
> Hugo and Arthur napping x




Ultimate cuteness!!!!


----------



## PoohBear

I couldn't resist since Prince Harry was so handsome. This is my Pippa Kittleton (on the left) and Yittle (on the right). My son named him Little, but he still uses "y" for "l". We just went with it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

PoohBear said:


> I couldn't resist since Prince Harry was so handsome. This is my Pippa Kittleton (on the left) and Yittle (on the right). My son named him Little, but he still uses "y" for "l". We just went with it.
> 
> View attachment 3053785



Adorable.


----------



## niccin804

PoohBear said:


> I couldn't resist since Prince Harry was so handsome. This is my Pippa Kittleton (on the left) and Yittle (on the right). My son named him Little, but he still uses "y" for "l". We just went with it.
> 
> View attachment 3053785




Ohhh my gosh Prince Harry would love to play with your lil guys..  SO CUTE!!!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vodkamartini

Hello ladies!  Another shot of my baby boy Spy ( 4yrs 3 mos )


----------



## Yuki85

My little boy - Yuki  




My little girl - Yumi


----------



## Sweetpea83

vodkamartini said:


> View attachment 3056829
> 
> Hello ladies!  Another shot of my baby boy Spy ( 4yrs 3 mos )


 


Yuki85 said:


> My little boy - Yuki
> 
> View attachment 3056840
> 
> 
> My little girl - Yumi
> 
> View attachment 3056841


 
Both are such cuties!


----------



## darkandy

My little princess Cleópatra 

farm1.staticflickr.com/316/19591158461_75733d008a_z.jpg13691_550134851795885_9083295230049249608_n by Andrezza Loula, on Flickr


----------



## tulipfield

darkandy said:


> My little princess Cleópatra
> 
> farm1.staticflickr.com/316/19591158461_75733d008a_z.jpg13691_550134851795885_9083295230049249608_n by Andrezza Loula, on Flickr




She's darling!  Looks so cuddly!


----------



## Prada Prince

Azzedine wanting to cuddle up...


----------



## mrfcupcake

Prada Prince said:


> Azzedine wanting to cuddle up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062096




Aw look at that little face! He is such a little stunner!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Prada Prince said:


> Azzedine wanting to cuddle up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062096



So beautiful..


----------



## Yuki85

Prada Prince said:


> Azzedine wanting to cuddle up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062096




So cute


----------



## leasul2003

kitty raspberries and toe beans all in one place!!


----------



## rendodan110

My Mainecoon cat Harley laying on the portable a/c unit, I think he's trying to cool down!


----------



## Prada Prince

My older Ragamuffin boy, Nawfal, who turned 12 this year!


----------



## sally.m

Hugo and Arthur [emoji175]


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 3071242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty raspberries and toe beans all in one place!!


awww Jaspie!



rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3071406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mainecoon cat Harley laying on the portable a/c unit, I think he's trying to cool down!


he must be toasty with all that fur!



Prada Prince said:


> My older Ragamuffin boy, Nawfal, who turned 12 this year!
> 
> View attachment 3071630


 Nawfal is very cute 



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3071648
> View attachment 3071649
> 
> Hugo and Arthur [emoji175]



hai babies! they are so adorable!


----------



## Slc9

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3071648
> View attachment 3071649
> 
> Hugo and Arthur [emoji175]



Omg, look how cute they are on laying on the bed  :giggles:
They must be so fun!


----------



## ScottyGal

Big yawns and then back to sleep!


----------



## sally.m

Slc9 said:


> Omg, look how cute they are on laying on the bed  :giggles:
> They must be so fun!



They are little monsters, but so much fun to watch


----------



## amadea88

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3071648
> View attachment 3071649
> 
> Hugo and Arthur [emoji175]



Hugo and Arthur are just too precious!  Love the photo of them on the bed!


----------



## rendodan110

Harley looks like he's broken! How can a cat sleep like that?


----------



## Angel124ev

/Users/angel124ev/Desktop/DSC_7946 copy.jpg


----------



## niccin804

Prada Prince said:


> Azzedine wanting to cuddle up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062096




Gorgeous baby!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji252]


----------



## niccin804

leasul2003 said:


> View attachment 3071242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty raspberries and toe beans all in one place!!




Awwwww, so CUTE!!! I love it when they stick their tongues out... [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji252]


----------



## nyluvbags

hello![emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Sweetpea83

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 3080486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello![emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]



Love ginger kitties.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3071648
> View attachment 3071649
> 
> Hugo and Arthur [emoji175]


Cute little round faces!


----------



## Prada Prince

Nawfal greeting me in the morning...


----------



## chambersb

Blanche


----------



## amadea88

chambersb said:


> View attachment 3082708
> 
> 
> Blanche



Look at that cute little face!  I'm in love&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Divealicious

Someone is in need of attention while I'm trying to watch Netflix on my tablet...


----------



## Michele26

So many beautiful babies.  This forum brings my spirits up.

Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## pennylane93

just spent the last hour lurking all these lovely babies. it's my kind of therapy  

my baby at the vet


----------



## mkpurselover

Michele26 said:


> So many beautiful babies.  This forum brings my spirits up.
> 
> Please keep the pictures coming.


Absolutely!!   And give them lot of hugs and kisses 'cause I can't!!


----------



## Divealicious

pennylane93 said:


> just spent the last hour lurking all these lovely babies. it's my kind of therapy
> 
> my baby at the vet



Aww... hope he feels better!


----------



## chambersb

Thank you amandea88!!  She's my first kitty ever.  I got her from the shelter.  

Here she is on her neighborhood watch shift.  She will not use a chair or a box.  I've tried to give her something to sit on but she won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## pennylane93

chambersb said:


> Here she is on her neighborhood watch shift.  She will not use a chair or a box.  I've tried to give her something to sit on but she won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083823
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083824


Lool that's adorable 



Divealicious said:


> Aww... hope he feels better!


She's a girl and she's alright, just went to the vet for vaccination,  thank you!


----------



## tulipfield

I love everybody's kitties!  Here's a recent one of Mireu doing his big-eyed cutie face~


----------



## ScottyGal

Sleepy man &#128568;


----------



## Prada Prince

Azzedine knows he's in trouble for messing up my flat while I was away on holiday...


----------



## Michele26

Prada Prince said:


> Azzedine knows he's in trouble for messing up my flat while I was away on holiday...
> 
> View attachment 3087933



But he looks so innocent & loving.


----------



## oscarlilytc

chambersb said:


> Thank you amandea88!!  She's my first kitty ever.  I got her from the shelter.
> 
> Here she is on her neighborhood watch shift.  She will not use a chair or a box.  I've tried to give her something to sit on but she won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083823
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083824



Hello Blanche.  My name is Lily.  May I suggest you use a chair when you look out of the door like I do. Here is a photo to show you how it is done!  It is a lot more comfortable .


----------



## Prada Prince

Michele26 said:


> But he looks so innocent & loving.




All an elaborate deception!


----------



## chambersb

oscarlilytc said:


> Hello Blanche.  My name is Lily.  May I suggest you use a chair when you look out of the door like I do. Here is a photo to show you how it is done!  It is a lot more comfortable .




What a pretty girl!!!


----------



## chambersb

Blanche has to inspect everything that comes through the door.  She helped the guy install my new kitchen sink.  She also had to inspect the new toilet before it could be hooked up.


----------



## Divealicious

chambersb said:


> Blanche has to inspect everything that comes through the door.  She helped the guy install my new kitchen sink.  She also had to inspect the new toilet before it could be hooked up.
> 
> View attachment 3095207


lol!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much. 

scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11898535_10207406723231164_7817268027765034587_n.jpg?oh=9f37b5a9cdeb749454e436613c8fea4a&oe=56782272


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.


----------



## *MJ*

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.




I'm so very sorry for your loss [emoji27][emoji27][emoji27]


----------



## cr1stalangel

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.



I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## ScottyGal

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.
> 
> scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11898535_10207406723231164_7817268027765034587_n.jpg?oh=9f37b5a9cdeb749454e436613c8fea4a&oe=56782272



Sorry for your loss &#128575;


----------



## amadea88

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Angel124ev

Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]


----------



## PoohBear

Angel124ev said:


> Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3105876




He's soooo handsome! I love how he poses for the pics.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.







Angel124ev said:


> Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3105876




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Cutie pies!!!

Our cats after playing outside. These two are the best of friends. I know they play with another cat in the neighborhood. A beautiful black cat.


----------



## Michele26

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Michele26

Angel124ev said:


> Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3105876



I love Chester's face.


----------



## sally.m

Kittens having supervised outside playtime


----------



## Yuki85

Angel124ev said:


> Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3105876




What a Beauty and how he poses [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3130001
> 
> Kittens having supervised outside playtime



haha this is amazing! I love the look on his face "OMG it's a STICK!"


----------



## sally.m

Angel124ev said:


> Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3105876



what a cutie!


----------



## sally.m

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My baby boy Gizmo was put down today. It was a great few years but it was time to let him go. The last few weeks he became extremely ill and skinny to the point where he was unresponsive to any love we showed him. He could barely even walk towards the end and would just lay down wherever you placed him. He loved to sleep in the grass and on the roof of my car. If we didn't know where he was, we would always be able to find him in the laundry room asleep on top of the washer. He loved milk and all things dairy and absolutely loved to drink from the faucet in the sink. His favorite spots to be scratched were underneath his chin and on his ears. He loved having his ears rubbed and it made him fall asleep every single time. He was a good boy and I'll miss him very much.




Sorry for your loss, He was a handsome boy x


----------



## sparrows1

This is Wednesday. I just adopted her this past weekend.  She's 3 years old and loves her new catnip beaver.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angel124ev said:


> Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3105876



Handsome!



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3130001
> 
> Kittens having supervised outside playtime


Lol! Cute..


sparrows1 said:


> This is Wednesday. I just adopted her this past weekend.  She's 3 years old and loves her new catnip beaver.
> 
> View attachment 3131471



Awwwe!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Angel124ev said:


> Here is a time lapse of my baby Chester. He is about 6 months old. [emoji178][emoji74][emoji76][emoji75][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3105876



Amazing colouring on your baby - his eyes and tail match!


----------



## Straight-Laced

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3130001
> 
> Kittens having supervised outside playtime



These two are so cute!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

sparrows1 said:


> This is Wednesday. I just adopted her this past weekend.  She's 3 years old and loves her new catnip beaver.
> 
> View attachment 3131471



Aww she looks happy


----------



## Candice0985

sparrows1 said:


> This is Wednesday. I just adopted her this past weekend.  She's 3 years old and loves her new catnip beaver.
> 
> View attachment 3131471



She's so pretty, I can bet she's so happy to have a home and it looks like she loves her catnip beaver!


----------



## sally.m

My fluffy Flossie


----------



## sally.m

Hugo looking handsome as always x


----------



## sally.m

Arthur mid wash!


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134865
> 
> 
> Arthur mid wash!



Hugo and Arthur are growing into beautiful kitties!


----------



## sally.m

Candice0985 said:


> Hugo and Arthur are growing into beautiful kitties!



They are a week from 6 months old, Time has flown by!


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> They are a week from 6 months old, Time has flown by!



crazy! my oldest kitty is 13 and i look at him sometimes and cannot believe he's 13! my "little one" is 5 and I still call her baby cat


----------



## sally.m

I was a brave mummy today and left the door open all day for the kittens to come and go as the please. I think Hugo is all tuckered out from playing outside! [emoji175]


----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3141248
> 
> 
> I was a brave mummy today and left the door open all day for the kittens to come and go as the please. I think Hugo is all tuckered out from playing outside! [emoji175]



Hugo says I haz been braves today mom, now I must naps


----------



## Michele26

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134865
> 
> 
> Arthur mid wash!



I'm in love with Arthur.


----------



## mkpurselover

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3141248
> 
> 
> I was a brave mummy today and left the door open all day for the kittens to come and go as the please. I think Hugo is all tuckered out from playing outside! [emoji175]


And I think I'm in love with Hugo!


----------



## mkpurselover

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134861
> 
> 
> My fluffy Flossie


Another beauty!


----------



## amadea88

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134864
> 
> 
> Hugo looking handsome as always x





sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134865
> 
> 
> Arthur mid wash!



Hugo and Arthur are adorable 



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3141248
> 
> 
> I was a brave mummy today and left the door open all day for the kittens to come and go as the please. I think Hugo is all tuckered out from playing outside! [emoji175]



Awww...


----------



## sally.m

The boys say thank you for thinking they are handsome!


----------



## vinbenphon1

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134861
> 
> 
> My fluffy Flossie



Look at that beautiful face 



sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134864
> 
> 
> Hugo looking handsome as always x





sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134865
> 
> 
> Arthur mid wash!



Your British boys are very handsome Sally.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vincent relaxing in his winter basket


----------



## vinbenphon1

Phoenix looking gorgeous


----------



## amadea88

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent relaxing in his winter basket



Vincent is irresistible! That face...



vinbenphon1 said:


> Phoenix looking gorgeous



Phoenix is indeed gorgeous!


----------



## Prada Prince

The little naughty prince Azzedine...


----------



## mrfcupcake

Naughty? How could that little face ever be naughty??


----------



## Prada Prince

mrfcupcake said:


> Naughty? How could that little face ever be naughty??




Try finding that face covered with an avocado smoothie, that you left for 20 SECONDS to get your phone from the other room...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Prada Prince said:


> The little naughty prince Azzedine...
> 
> View attachment 3147811



Hello gorgeous


----------



## Yuki85

Prada Prince said:


> The little naughty prince Azzedine...
> 
> View attachment 3147811




So cute


----------



## Candice0985

Prada Prince said:


> Try finding that face covered with an avocado smoothie, that you left for 20 SECONDS to get your phone from the other room...



haha!!!  I can just imagine! he's lucky he's cute! i love how his tail is wrapped around his front paws


----------



## jp23

Awwww went through so many pages of this thread miss my kitties they are at home with mom and dad but here there are

Maisie:




Edie:



Crystal:


----------



## vinbenphon1

jp23 said:


> Awwww went through so many pages of this thread miss my kitties they are at home with mom and dad but here there are
> 
> Maisie:
> View attachment 3151525
> 
> 
> 
> Edie:
> View attachment 3151528
> 
> 
> Crystal:
> View attachment 3151532



Gorgeous fur babies


----------



## Prada Prince

Candice0985 said:


> haha!!!  I can just imagine! he's lucky he's cute! i love how his tail is wrapped around his front paws




Yeah that's his only saving grace!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch "the most interesting cat in the world"....Lol


----------



## Angel124ev

Chester at two months!


----------



## jp23

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gorgeous fur babies




Thank you [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## sally.m

The kittens are booked in for peanut removal on Wednesday, They havent been told. Hehehehe!


----------



## Michele26

sally.m said:


> The kittens are booked in for *peanut remova*l on Wednesday, They havent been told. Hehehehe!



 Very funny!

Love seeing* all* the pictures of the furbabies.


----------



## Meowster

My new babies.. Brother and sister... Orange one is Mr. Jameson, girl is Ms. Mittens. Very excited new cat mom. Only been with us a week and we are in love &#128525;


----------



## Sweetpea83

jp23 said:


> Awwww went through so many pages of this thread miss my kitties they are at home with mom and dad but here there are
> 
> Maisie:
> View attachment 3151525
> 
> 
> 
> Edie:
> View attachment 3151528
> 
> 
> Crystal:
> View attachment 3151532


 
Your babies are precious..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meowster said:


> View attachment 3155180
> View attachment 3155181
> 
> 
> My new babies.. Brother and sister... Orange one is Mr. Jameson, girl is Ms. Mittens. Very excited new cat mom. Only been with us a week and we are in love &#128525;


 
Cuties!


----------



## tulipfield

Meowster said:


> View attachment 3155180
> View attachment 3155181
> 
> 
> My new babies.. Brother and sister... Orange one is Mr. Jameson, girl is Ms. Mittens. Very excited new cat mom. Only been with us a week and we are in love [emoji7]




Jealous!  I want more kitties. :3


----------



## princess.shelby

Our little rescue baby, found him at 5 weeks old in the middle of a busy intersection, he's now tripled in weight, happy, and healthy! We adore him. Meet crash 




The day we found him VS now.


----------



## sally.m

princess.shelby said:


> Our little rescue baby, found him at 5 weeks old in the middle of a busy intersection, he's now tripled in weight, happy, and healthy! We adore him. Meet crash
> View attachment 3156052
> View attachment 3156053
> 
> 
> The day we found him VS now.



What a lucky baby! Did you spot him when you were driving past?


----------



## princess.shelby

sally.m said:


> What a lucky baby! Did you spot him when you were driving past?




Yes I was driving home from work and cars were stopped in the middle of the road honking, and when I saw they were honking at this tiny baby I jumped out of my car and got him! I don't know if someone dumped him off there or what but I'm so glad I got him in time.


----------



## sally.m

princess.shelby said:


> Yes I was driving home from work and cars were stopped in the middle of the road honking, and when I saw they were honking at this tiny baby I jumped out of my car and got him! I don't know if someone dumped him off there or what but I'm so glad I got him in time.



I hope someone didnt put him there,I have no time for people who abuse animals. Well done you for stopping and taking him home.He has grown into a very handsome boy, And i love his name!


----------



## wendySpk

Here is the youngest. My daughter found him in the bushes two years ago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

wendySpk said:


> Here is the youngest. My daughter found him in the bushes two years ago.
> View attachment 3158300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158301



Omg..what a cutie pie..such a cute kitten.


----------



## sally.m

wendySpk said:


> Here is the youngest. My daughter found him in the bushes two years ago.
> View attachment 3158300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158301



So floofy!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

My mother bought them a heated cat blanket.  They love it. Oliver and Lulu


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 3176593

Here are my boys, Randy and Ralphie. Today is their 8th birthday! [emoji7]


----------



## vinbenphon1

sally.m said:


> The kittens are booked in for peanut removal on Wednesday, They havent been told. Hehehehe!



 ahahaha, I wouldn't tell them either 



Meowster said:


> View attachment 3155180
> View attachment 3155181
> 
> 
> My new babies.. Brother and sister... Orange one is Mr. Jameson, girl is Ms. Mittens. Very excited new cat mom. Only been with us a week and we are in love &#128525;


Too cute 



princess.shelby said:


> Our little rescue baby, found him at 5 weeks old in the middle of a busy intersection, he's now tripled in weight, happy, and healthy! We adore him. Meet crash
> View attachment 3156052
> View attachment 3156053
> 
> 
> The day we found him VS now.



Hi Crash, such a lucky boy


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bennett with an itchy toe emergency


----------



## Candice0985

Lv-nowwhat said:


> My mother bought them a heated cat blanket.  They love it. Oliver and Lulu


the look of contentment! they love it!



eehlers said:


> View attachment 3176593
> 
> Here are my boys, Randy and Ralphie. Today is their 8th birthday! [emoji7]


happy birthday!!!



vinbenphon1 said:


> Bennett with an itchy toe emergency


 it was one of those itches that needs to be taken care of right away!!


----------



## niccin804

Here is Prince Harry our rescue kitty. He's almost a year old... TOTAL LOVE BUG...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Prada Prince

Azzedine being bashful...


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

My mother bought this heating pad for them.  They love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lv-nowwhat said:


> My mother bought this heating pad for them.  They love it.




We have a heating pad for our kitties, too..hehe.


----------



## Divealicious

Toby on a sheepskin rug &#128049;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Divealicious said:


> Toby on a sheepskin rug [emoji192]




Camouflaged much? [emoji81]


----------



## Divealicious

Sweetpea83 said:


> Camouflaged much? [emoji81]



He's a catmeleon &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Slc9

My boys [emoji74][emoji74] 2 cats and my girl [emoji190]


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Love both cats and boxer


----------



## nascar fan

My new baby!  
	

		
			
		

		
	






How in the world did this sweetness end up in a cage at PetSmart???  She's about 6 months old, Ragdoll. $75. How????


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread .. [emoji76]


----------



## nascar fan

This is Stanley.
When I bend over to brush my teeth or whatever, if he can, he jumps on my back.  This day, he did that and I walked to the mirror to take his picture.  He loves it.  (It's hard to walk like that!  )


----------



## nascar fan

And this is Hailey, Duffy and Monet


----------



## nascar fan

And Stanley when he wasn't being such a good boy


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> Toby on a sheepskin rug &#128049;


omg, Toby disappeared! lol


Slc9 said:


> My boys [emoji74][emoji74] 2 cats and my girl [emoji190]
> View attachment 3200712
> View attachment 3200713
> View attachment 3200714


cute!



nascar fan said:


> My new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200755
> View attachment 3200757
> View attachment 3200758
> View attachment 3200759
> 
> How in the world did this sweetness end up in a cage at PetSmart???  She's about 6 months old, Ragdoll. $75. How????


sigh, it's sad isn't it? this is exactly why adopt, don't shop is so important there's great cats out there for adoption!! She is beautiful and looks so happy to be home 



nascar fan said:


> This is Stanley.
> When I bend over to brush my teeth or whatever, if he can, he jumps on my back.  This day, he did that and I walked to the mirror to take his picture.  He loves it.  (It's hard to walk like that!  )


 haha  hilarious! 



nascar fan said:


> And Stanley when he wasn't being such a good boy


uh oh....he's lucky mom still loves him! it's hard to be made at him for long


----------



## nascar fan

Candice0985 said:


> omg, Toby disappeared! lol
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> sigh, it's sad isn't it? this is exactly why adopt, don't shop is so important there's great cats out there for adoption!! She is beautiful and looks so happy to be home
> 
> haha  hilarious!
> 
> 
> uh oh....he's lucky mom still loves him! it's hard to be made at him for long


He IS lucky!  And now I have to keep my bags out of his reach at all times.  My shoes can never be anywhere but on my feet or in the closet.  He is crazy!


----------



## Sarah03

I love this thread. There are so many cute kitties!  I want to share pics of my babies-
This is Bob. He's 9. I put him on a diet a couple of months ago, and he is slimming down nicely. He's so much happier. 



This is Romeo. He is 5, and he lives up to his name. He loves to cuddle. 



Both of them together:


----------



## Michele26

So many beautiful babies with such great names.  Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Candice0985

Sarah03 said:


> I love this thread. There are so many cute kitties!  I want to share pics of my babies-
> This is Bob. He's 9. I put him on a diet a couple of months ago, and he is slimming down nicely. He's so much happier.
> View attachment 3201945
> View attachment 3201946
> 
> This is Romeo. He is 5, and he lives up to his name. He loves to cuddle.
> View attachment 3201949
> View attachment 3201950
> 
> Both of them together:
> View attachment 3201953



Hey Bob and Romeo! Bob looks slimmer in his first photo, is this the after photo from his diet?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah03 said:


> I love this thread. There are so many cute kitties!  I want to share pics of my babies-
> This is Bob. He's 9. I put him on a diet a couple of months ago, and he is slimming down nicely. He's so much happier.
> View attachment 3201945
> View attachment 3201946
> 
> This is Romeo. He is 5, and he lives up to his name. He loves to cuddle.
> View attachment 3201949
> View attachment 3201950
> 
> Both of them together:
> View attachment 3201953


 
Both are adorable!


----------



## Sarah03

Candice0985 said:


> Hey Bob and Romeo! Bob looks slimmer in his first photo, is this the after photo from his diet?



It is actually pre-diet! 



Sweetpea83 said:


> Both are adorable!




Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

Sarah03 said:


> It is actually pre-diet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


haha Bob was just working a good angle there, he looked slim!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

OMG I just found this thread and instantly became diabetic. All of the picots are sooo sweet. I will post a picture of my babies soon.


----------



## Straight-Laced

nascar fan said:


> And Stanley when he wasn't being such a good boy





nascar fan said:


> And this is Hailey, Duffy and Monet





nascar fan said:


> My new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200755
> View attachment 3200757
> View attachment 3200758
> View attachment 3200759
> 
> How in the world did this sweetness end up in a cage at PetSmart???  She's about 6 months old, Ragdoll. $75. How????



you have a beautiful family nascar fan!  
the little Ragdoll is a darling - so glad things have worked out for her now


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sarah03 said:


> I love this thread. There are so many cute kitties!  I want to share pics of my babies-
> This is Bob. He's 9. I put him on a diet a couple of months ago, and he is slimming down nicely. He's so much happier.
> View attachment 3201945
> View attachment 3201946
> 
> This is Romeo. He is 5, and he lives up to his name. He loves to cuddle.
> View attachment 3201949
> View attachment 3201950
> 
> Both of them together:
> View attachment 3201953



Bob and Romeo are adorable.  Awesome photo of Bob warming his back by the fire


----------



## nascar fan

Straight-Laced said:


> you have a beautiful family nascar fan!
> the little Ragdoll is a darling - so glad things have worked out for her now


Thank you!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

My kitty Sneaky getting ready for bedtime with his sleep cap


----------



## pmburk

Aidan's first Christmas tree. 

(Disclaimer: tree is artificial & he didn't actually bite or chew anything.)


----------



## PurpleRabbit

pmburk said:


> Aidan's first Christmas tree.
> 
> (Disclaimer: tree is artificial & he didn't actually bite or chew anything.)



So precious


----------



## vinbenphon1

pmburk said:


> Aidan's first Christmas tree.
> 
> (Disclaimer: tree is artificial & he didn't actually bite or chew anything.)



 hi Aidan... Your so cute and look like a young version of my bennett


----------



## pmburk

vinbenphon1 said:


> hi Aidan... Your so cute and look like a young version of my bennett



Pretty kitty!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

vinbenphon1 said:


> hi Aidan... Your so cute and look like a young version of my bennett


aww he is so cute..and Im really bad at this but I can tell he's a male YAY


----------



## Sweetpea83

pmburk said:


> Aidan's first Christmas tree.
> 
> (Disclaimer: tree is artificial & he didn't actually bite or chew anything.)



Haha..



vinbenphon1 said:


> hi Aidan... Your so cute and look like a young version of my bennett



I see the resemblance!


----------



## Sweetpea83

PurpleRabbit said:


> My kitty Sneaky getting ready for bedtime with his sleep cap



So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm 9 months pregnant and my cat Stanley has been extra clingy lately..and wants my attention, non stop. Here he is taking over my laptop..he's a brat!


----------



## jenny70

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm 9 months pregnant and my cat Stanley has been extra clingy lately..and wants my attention, non stop. Here he is taking over my laptop..he's a brat!
> 
> View attachment 3206675




Aww, that's the sweetest picture!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm 9 months pregnant and my cat Stanley has been extra clingy lately..and wants my attention, non stop. Here he is taking over my laptop..he's a brat!
> 
> View attachment 3206675



 Soooo good to know that I am not the only person who has lost the battle of the lap top.  Good luck with getting it back.


----------



## LadySapphire

Grabbed my fluff ball for a cuddle


----------



## Sweetpea83

PurpleRabbit said:


> Soooo good to know that I am not the only person who has lost the battle of the lap top.  Good luck with getting it back.



Lol, thanks..


----------



## Straight-Laced

LadySapphire said:


> Grabbed my fluff ball for a cuddle



oh my gosh so cute!!!  I love little grouchy faced fluff balls


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm 9 months pregnant and my cat Stanley has been extra clingy lately..and wants my attention, non stop. Here he is taking over my laptop..he's a brat!
> 
> View attachment 3206675



Such a gorgeous boy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Straight-Laced said:


> Such a gorgeous boy



Thank you!


----------



## LadySapphire

Straight-Laced said:


> oh my gosh so cute!!!  I love little grouchy faced fluff balls



Aw thank you  aren't cats just the cutest!


----------



## Gemmathilde

What a fun thread!!!

My dad's cat:



My baby:


----------



## pmburk

Love seeing all the kittehs!


----------



## pukasonqo

boo AKA the philosophical cat, my other cat, luna is going through a greta garbo stage: no photos allowed


----------



## monksmom

pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 3209066
> 
> boo AKA the philosophical cat, my other cat, luna is going through a greta garbo stage: no photos allowed


Your cat has the most beautiful face.


----------



## sally.m

Baby Arthur is growing like a weed, already 11lbs!!


----------



## sally.m

Hugo is more like mummy, streamlined!


----------



## sally.m




----------



## Candice0985

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3209603



Hugo and Arthur are so cute! they look so soft and cuddly


----------



## mymeimei02

My Mochi being super adorable....how can stay mad at this face....lol


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> My Mochi being super adorable....how can stay mad at this face....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209959



what a cutie! he says "how can you haz a mads at me, i'm adorable!!"


----------



## pukasonqo

monksmom said:


> Your cat has the most beautiful face.




thank you! she is a sweetheart [emoji175]


----------



## pukasonqo

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3209603




two sides of the same coin: imp and angelic!
love his smiling face [emoji74]


----------



## amadea88

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3209598
> 
> 
> Baby Arthur is growing like a weed, already 11lbs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209599





sally.m said:


> View attachment 3209600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209601
> 
> 
> Hugo is more like mummy, streamlined!





sally.m said:


> View attachment 3209603



Arthur and Hugo are just too adorable!


----------



## monksmom

pukasonqo said:


> thank you! she is a sweetheart [emoji175]



She reminds me of my baby cat RD, who passed away almost two years ago. I am a long time lurker on this forum and her picture made me compelled to comment on how beautiful she is.


----------



## pukasonqo

monksmom said:


> She reminds me of my baby cat RD, who passed away almost two years ago. I am a long time lurker on this forum and her picture made me compelled to comment on how beautiful she is.




sorry to hear about RD, i am glad boo brought a smile to you by reminding you of RD [emoji77]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gemmathilde said:


> What a fun thread!!!
> 
> My dad's cat:
> View attachment 3208619
> 
> 
> My baby:
> View attachment 3208621



Both are cuties!


----------



## monksmom

pukasonqo said:


> sorry to hear about RD, i am glad boo brought a smile to you by reminding you of RD [emoji77]



Boo definitely brings a smile to my face.&#128570; This thread always warms my heart to see all these beautiful fur babies being loved and admired. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Candice0985

Tucky never lets me get a nice picture of him so I have to post this 



and Lady having a nap by the Christmas tree


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Aidan's first Christmas tree.
> 
> (Disclaimer: tree is artificial & he didn't actually bite or chew anything.)



So here's an update. Come to find out - Aidan is actually Adele. Yup, what we thought was a_ he_ is actually a _she_. 

We got him from a friend who found him outside during a bad rainstorm when he was a very tiny kitten. At his first vet visit, he was still pretty tiny (he's a very slow grower) & still quite fluffy down there. As in, very tough to see anything. We looked (we've both had cats our whole lives) & it looked like boy parts down there. I know what I'm looking for, and I really, really had to struggle to make out what I was looking at. Our friend also thought he was a boy. Our vet, who was elderly, never said anything... but then again I guess we never directly asked him to confirm the gender. I can't remember him really checking while we were there for vaccinations, either. And evidently it can be tough to tell when they're that little. 

Over the last few days, I noticed some "odd" behavior in our 2 older male housecats, both neutered. Lots of yowling etc. I asked my husband several times, "Are we SURE Aidan's a boy?" We tried looking again several times & still couldn't decide. Then over the weekend, it became fairly obvious that he is a she, and she is starting to go into heat. 

So, January's neuter appointment at the new vet is moved up to be tomorrow's spay appointment. 

In summary: We've had a cat for 6 months, thought it was a boy & gave it a boy's name, but it's a girl.


----------



## Leto

pmburk said:


> So here's an update. Come to find out - Aidan is actually Adele. Yup, what we thought was a_ he_ is actually a _she_.
> 
> 
> 
> We got him from a friend who found him outside during a bad rainstorm when he was a very tiny kitten. At his first vet visit, he was still pretty tiny (he's a very slow grower) & still quite fluffy down there. As in, very tough to see anything. We looked (we've both had cats our whole lives) & it looked like boy parts down there. I know what I'm looking for, and I really, really had to struggle to make out what I was looking at. Our friend also thought he was a boy. Our vet, who was elderly, never said anything... but then again I guess we never directly asked him to confirm the gender. I can't remember him really checking while we were there for vaccinations, either. And evidently it can be tough to tell when they're that little.
> 
> 
> 
> Over the last few days, I noticed some "odd" behavior in our 2 older male housecats, both neutered. Lots of yowling etc. I asked my husband several times, "Are we SURE Aidan's a boy?" We tried looking again several times & still couldn't decide. Then over the weekend, it became fairly obvious that he is a she, and she is starting to go into heat.
> 
> 
> 
> So, January's neuter appointment at the new vet is moved up to be tomorrow's spay appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> In summary: We've had a cat for 6 months, thought it was a boy & gave it a boy's name, but it's a girl.




Haha, that's too funny!!! Love it!


----------



## monksmom

Candice0985 said:


> Tucky never lets me get a nice picture of him so I have to post this
> View attachment 3211333
> 
> 
> and Lady having a nap by the Christmas tree
> View attachment 3211332



Tucky and Lady are so very cute. My baby cat also loves the Christmas tree


----------



## Straight-Laced

pmburk said:


> So here's an update. Come to find out - Aidan is actually Adele. Yup, what we thought was a_ he_ is actually a _she_.
> 
> We got him from a friend who found him outside during a bad rainstorm when he was a very tiny kitten. At his first vet visit, he was still pretty tiny (he's a very slow grower) & still quite fluffy down there. As in, very tough to see anything. We looked (we've both had cats our whole lives) & it looked like boy parts down there. I know what I'm looking for, and I really, really had to struggle to make out what I was looking at. Our friend also thought he was a boy. Our vet, who was elderly, never said anything... but then again I guess we never directly asked him to confirm the gender. I can't remember him really checking while we were there for vaccinations, either. And evidently it can be tough to tell when they're that little.
> 
> Over the last few days, I noticed some "odd" behavior in our 2 older male housecats, both neutered. Lots of yowling etc. I asked my husband several times, "Are we SURE Aidan's a boy?" We tried looking again several times & still couldn't decide. Then over the weekend, it became fairly obvious that he is a she, and she is starting to go into heat.
> 
> So, January's neuter appointment at the new vet is moved up to be tomorrow's spay appointment.
> 
> In summary: We've had a cat for 6 months, thought it was a boy & gave it a boy's name, but it's a girl.



Gender fluid kitty?  That's very cool in 2015


----------



## pmburk

Straight-Laced said:


> Gender fluid kitty?  That's very cool in 2015



Yes, she's very on-trend.  And recovering from her spay quite nicely!


----------



## m76steve

This is Maisy, a 5 yr old Burmese, per her, queen of the house-she follows us like a shadow-stevie...


----------



## 77renifer

Hello 
my two cats - Majk and Lupo 

1. Lupo - Devon Rex





2. Majk - my sweetie cat


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Haha I just adore this picture of Kitty [emoji173]&#65039; she's so silly. [emoji1]




And a bit of a brat for stealing my spot on the couch. [emoji81]


----------



## 77renifer

very cute kitty


----------



## pukasonqo

boo, fed up with having her pic taken


----------



## monksmom

I love Boo


----------



## pukasonqo

monksmom said:


> I love Boo




aw, thank you! [emoji76][emoji77]


----------



## poopsie

77renifer said:


> Hello
> my two cats - Majk and Lupo
> 
> 1. Lupo - Devon Rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Majk - my sweetie cat




Sweet kitties 

Love your avatar!


----------



## jcozy

Cute!


----------



## 77renifer

poopsie said:


> Sweet kitties
> 
> Love your avatar!



Thank you


----------



## pmburk

Love everyone's kittehs!

Here's Adele & Abigail, taking an afternoon nap.


----------



## uzen

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3209598
> 
> 
> Baby Arthur is growing like a weed, already 11lbs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209599


OMG - what a teddy bear!


----------



## KCeboKing

We just adopted this guy from the local humane society a month ago. He's a spunky fun little fella! Came with the name Boy, so we changed it to Fitz! Love him!


----------



## Dextersmom

My 2 year old Dexter and 5 month old Walter.


----------



## pukasonqo

dexter looks so much like my orange girl, boo! [emoji179]
and here is my oldie, luna, making sure one of us does go to the gym! she is 12 and has slowed down considerably...


----------



## jenny70

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3244184
> View attachment 3244185
> 
> 
> We just adopted this guy from the local humane society a month ago. He's a spunky fun little fella! Came with the name Boy, so we changed it to Fitz! Love him!




What a cutie!


----------



## joeykewl

appearantly i need ten posts to be able to pm.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Miss Pops, who recently enjoyed her twentieth Christmas and New Year.  
Her whiskers have turned white and she's deaf as a post but she can still give a ribbon a hard time!


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> dexter looks so much like my orange girl, boo! [emoji179]
> and here is my oldie, luna, making sure one of us does go to the gym! she is 12 and has slowed down considerably...
> View attachment 3244546



She's a plush beauty


----------



## KCeboKing

Straight-Laced said:


> Miss Pops, who recently enjoyed her twentieth Christmas and New Year.
> 
> Her whiskers have turned white and she's deaf as a post but she can still give a ribbon a hard time!




Adorable!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> She's a plush beauty




thank you! she is quite an imperious lady and can very vocal when displeased! (usually by me or my other cat, boo)


----------



## Straight-Laced

77renifer said:


> Hello
> my two cats - Majk and Lupo
> 
> 1. Lupo - Devon Rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Majk - my sweetie cat



Absolutely beautiful cats, the pair of them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> thank you! she is quite an imperious lady and can very vocal when displeased! (usually by me or my other cat, boo)



Awesome - feisty cats are long lived cats (in my experience).
My senior cat is the most demanding cat I've ever had the pleasure of knowing but she keeps on keeping on


----------



## Straight-Laced

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3244184
> View attachment 3244185
> 
> 
> We just adopted this guy from the local humane society a month ago. He's a spunky fun little fella! Came with the name Boy, so we changed it to Fitz! Love him!



So glad little Fitz has found a wonderful home with you 



KCeboKing said:


> Adorable!!



Thank you - I'll pass it on to She Who Must be Obeyed


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> Awesome - feisty cats are long lived cats (in my experience).
> 
> My senior cat is the most demanding cat I've ever had the pleasure of knowing but she keeps on keeping on




i like that: she keeps on keeping on!
and i woke up today to this:


apparently i wasn't fast enough to let them in after their morning stroll


----------



## Straight-Laced

pukasonqo said:


> i like that: she keeps on keeping on!
> and i woke up today to this:
> View attachment 3248755
> 
> apparently i wasn't fast enough to let them in after their morning stroll



haha those sweet, innocent little faces!  I wanna come in... I wanna go out, rinse & repeat...
reminds me of The In and Out Cat Song :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NZh9ennozk

Everybody who lives with an indoor/outdoor cat will appreciate it


----------



## Leto

Straight-Laced said:


> haha those sweet, innocent little faces!  I wanna come in... I wanna go out, rinse & repeat...
> 
> reminds me of The In and Out Cat Song :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NZh9ennozk
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who lives with an indoor/outdoor cat will appreciate it




That's too funny!


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> haha those sweet, innocent little faces!  I wanna come in... I wanna go out, rinse & repeat...
> 
> reminds me of The In and Out Cat Song :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NZh9ennozk
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody who lives with an indoor/outdoor cat will appreciate it




yup
i was laughing so hard that i woke luna up!
thanks for posting it [emoji74][emoji77]


----------



## Straight-Laced

Leto said:


> That's too funny!





pukasonqo said:


> yup
> i was laughing so hard that i woke luna up!
> thanks for posting it [emoji74][emoji77]



So funny but it should come with a warning - this song really gets stuck in my head


----------



## chambersb

When you just can't quite get into bed....


----------



## Divealicious

Straight-Laced said:


> haha those sweet, innocent little faces!  I wanna come in... I wanna go out, rinse & repeat...
> reminds me of The In and Out Cat Song :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NZh9ennozk
> 
> Everybody who lives with an indoor/outdoor cat will appreciate it



LOL! 

We have indoor cats, but it also works between rooms


----------



## inherforties

This is my Lulu or Lulubean. One of four cats. She's the sweetest thing but a bit nervous at times. She's very happy here because the boys are in the other room and she has me and my husband to herself.


----------



## pukasonqo

inherforties said:


> View attachment 3251592
> 
> 
> This is my Lulu or Lulubean. One of four cats. She's the sweetest thing but a bit nervous at times. She's very happy here because the boys are in the other room and she has me and my husband to herself.




she looks like a sweetheart!
here is boo, exploring the iphone in close quarters


----------



## Shelby33

Lila,  Maine ****


----------



## Shelby33

From a few years ago,  Marcie and baby


----------



## Shelby33

A neighbors cat who thinks he lives here


----------



## PinkPeonies

Here's my two, Biscuit and Coffee [emoji75][emoji77]


----------



## Shelby33

PinkPeonies said:


> Here's my two, Biscuit and Coffee [emoji75][emoji77]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253720
> 
> View attachment 3253721



The cat in the first picture sleeps just like mine!


----------



## inherforties

PinkPeonies said:


> Here's my two, Biscuit and Coffee [emoji75][emoji77]



Someone doesn't trust the shedder very much!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Shelby33 said:


> The cat in the first picture sleeps just like mine!




Hahaha I love it [emoji16] Cos it means I get to snuggle the furry belly. Funnily enough he lets me.


----------



## PinkPeonies

inherforties said:


> Someone doesn't trust the shedder very much!




Hahaha it's her first shredder encounter. She was angry at it!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> The cat in the first picture sleueps just like mine!



Is yours a Main C? (TPF won't let me put that word in my post!)


----------



## PinkPeonies

Shelby33 said:


> Is yours a Main C? (TPF won't let me put that word in my post!)




Sorry was that for me?

If so, im not sure if he is mixed Maine ****, I've always thought that. He was adopted and I don't know anything about his parents.


----------



## Shelby33

PinkPeonies said:


> Sorry was that for me?
> 
> If so, im not sure if he is mixed Maine ****, I've always thought that. He was adopted and I don't know anything about his parents.



Yes sorry forgot to quote you


----------



## pukasonqo

luna


----------



## ive_flipped

When the doggie I wanted didn't work out it was meant to be as I got an email asking if I wanted this beautiful boy. I get him on the 19th or 20th so excited his name is Leroy he is a Devon Rex


----------



## PinkPeonies

ive_flipped said:


> When the doggie I wanted didn't work out it was meant to be as I got an email asking if I wanted this beautiful boy. I get him on the 19th or 20th so excited his name is Leroy he is a Devon Rex
> View attachment 3283736




He's adorable! Look at that face and those ears [emoji75][emoji4]


----------



## Candice0985

ive_flipped said:


> When the doggie I wanted didn't work out it was meant to be as I got an email asking if I wanted this beautiful boy. I get him on the 19th or 20th so excited his name is Leroy he is a Devon Rex
> View attachment 3283736



he looks so soft! he's so cute!


----------



## ive_flipped

Thanks  I'm so excited to get him. Getting all the things ready. 

All of you cat owners- what helps keep them from scratching up couches etc. ? I've gotten a cat condo, door hanger scratchers, scratching posts and lots of toys to chase. Anything else? The goal is to preserve my nice future lol


----------



## inherforties

Our training for new cats that has worked really well. If they go near the furniture (eta: and I mean to scratch! Babies sleep where they want!), we blew one of those key duster things. They hate the sound. Then we immediately sprayed a scratching post with cat nip spray and then when they went over there we over the top praised them.


----------



## Prada Prince

Azzedine waking me to play on Sunday morning...


----------



## ive_flipped

inherforties said:


> Our training for new cats that has worked really well. If they go near the furniture (eta: and I mean to scratch! Babies sleep where they want!), we blew one of those key duster things. They hate the sound. Then we immediately sprayed a scratching post with cat nip spray and then when they went over there we over the top praised them.




That makes sense. This breed is highly trainable so I'll make sure to use positive reinforcement for the good scratching places and something like that for no go zones lol


----------



## inherforties

ive_flipped said:


> That makes sense. This breed is highly trainable so I'll make sure to use positive reinforcement for the good scratching places and something like that for no go zones lol



Years later and the two oldest will still go over to the tree or post, scratch and then look back at us for praise. lol


----------



## Shelby33

ive_flipped said:


> When the doggie I wanted didn't work out it was meant to be as I got an email asking if I wanted this beautiful boy. I get him on the 19th or 20th so excited his name is Leroy he is a Devon Rex
> View attachment 3283736



I think this is the most adorable picture I have ever seen.


----------



## ive_flipped

Shelby33 said:


> I think this is the most adorable picture I have ever seen.




Thanks [emoji4]he has a very regal look to his face. I can't wait to cuddle him


----------



## Candice0985

ive_flipped said:


> Thanks  I'm so excited to get him. Getting all the things ready.
> 
> All of you cat owners- what helps keep them from scratching up couches etc. ? I've gotten a cat condo, door hanger scratchers, scratching posts and lots of toys to chase. Anything else? The goal is to preserve my nice future lol


the PetFusion lounger is THE BEST it's a lounger and scratcher in one. they're a bit expensive- around 50 to 60 dollars but so worth it, i'll definitely buy another one when mine gets worn out. put it somewhere socially significant and they'll use it all the time. I swear my cat Lady sits or scratches on hers for hours a day she loves this thing lol.
http://www.amazon.com/PetFusion-Ultimate-Scratcher-Lounge-Walnut/dp/B004X6UEH6


----------



## Shelby33

ive_flipped said:


> That makes sense. This breed is highly trainable so I'll make sure to use positive reinforcement for the good scratching places and something like that for no go zones lol



My cat unfortunately used my books before I got a scratching post..


----------



## inherforties

Candice0985 said:


> the PetFusion lounger is THE BEST it's a lounger and scratcher in one. they're a bit expensive- around 50 to 60 dollars but so worth it, i'll definitely buy another one when mine gets worn out. put it somewhere socially significant and they'll use it all the time. I swear my cat Lady sits or scratches on hers for hours a day she loves this thing lol.
> http://www.amazon.com/PetFusion-Ultimate-Scratcher-Lounge-Walnut/dp/B004X6UEH6



I just ordered one! It looks great. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## ive_flipped

Shelby33 said:


> My cat unfortunately used my books before I got a scratching post..




Oh no!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

inherforties said:


> I just ordered one! It looks great. Thanks for the rec!



you're welcome, it's truly the best scratcher I've bought, and it's not ugly like a lot of them are lol!!! let me know how your kitty likes it!

p.s it comes with a small bag of catnip i just rubbed some catnip into it when i first got it and Lady hasn't left it alone since. In the first picture you can see her old scratcher in the background, she was like "forget this piece of junk, this new one is amazing!"


----------



## inherforties

Candice0985 said:


> you're welcome, it's truly the best scratcher I've bought, and it's not ugly like a lot of them are lol!!! let me know how your kitty likes it!



Awwwww. She's beautiful! And looks so comfortable and relaxed on it. Well, we have 4. So I'll see who likes it and if it's more than one, we might have to get another one.


----------



## ive_flipped

I think I'll grab one. They are way better looking than most


----------



## Candice0985

ive_flipped said:


> I think I'll grab one. They are way better looking than most



they're fantastic, I cannot say enough positive things about these scratchers  the one I have now I've had since last June, it's just now getting torn up so it's almost time for a new one!


----------



## inherforties

Got mine today! They love it. Though Scrappy has laid claim to it!


----------



## ive_flipped

Lmao that's so cute


----------



## ive_flipped

To get it here is $70 Wowza but still think I will grab one


----------



## Straight-Laced

Shelby33 said:


> My cat unfortunately used my books before I got a scratching post..


----------



## Straight-Laced

Candice0985 said:


> you're welcome, it's truly the best scratcher I've bought, and it's not ugly like a lot of them are lol!!! let me know how your kitty likes it!
> 
> p.s it comes with a small bag of catnip i just rubbed some catnip into it when i first got it and Lady hasn't left it alone since. In the first picture you can see her old scratcher in the background, she was like "forget this piece of junk, this new one is amazing!"
> View attachment 3285385
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285387



Gorgeous pics!! 
I'm going to get one of these scratchers too.  Thanks for the review


----------



## Candice0985

ive_flipped said:


> To get it here is $70 Wowza but still think I will grab one


 I know it's expensive. I'm in Mississauga  so I'm paying more as well! still worth it though IMO. I have seen them go on sale for as little as $50...I'm waiting right now, hopefully they go down a bit and i'll buy a new one soon. I also want to get the new Pet Fusion cat bed for my older guy Tuck, he's 13 and I'm sure would appreciate a nice memory foam bed to sleep the day away in, it's not available on amazon.ca yet.



Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous pics!!
> I'm going to get one of these scratchers too.  Thanks for the review


no problem! and thanks Lady is always a willing model


----------



## Candice0985

inherforties said:


> Got mine today! They love it. Though Scrappy has laid claim to it!
> 
> View attachment 3287812
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287814



haha!!! Scrappy is like "this is mine" go get your own!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Candice0985 said:


> I know it's expensive. I'm in Mississauga  so I'm paying more as well! still worth it though IMO. I have seen them go on sale for as little as $50...I'm waiting right now, hopefully they go down a bit and i'll buy a new one soon. I also want to get the new Pet Fusion cat bed for my older guy Tuck, he's 13 and I'm sure would appreciate a nice memory foam bed to sleep the day away in, it's not available on amazon.ca yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problem! and thanks Lady is always a willing model




Ohhh on sale on Amazon.ca or do you get them somewhere else? I'm in the KW area


----------



## Candice0985

ive_flipped said:


> Ohhh on sale on Amazon.ca or do you get them somewhere else? I'm in the KW area




They go on sale on amazon.ca sometimes. I have it saved on my wish list and check back once in a while to see if it's gone on sale [emoji4]. The lowest I've seen it was $49.95. It's usually $69.95 or higher


----------



## Leto

Does anybody have an exercise wheel for your cats? I just saw it online from onefastcat. I wonder if my cats would use it. It's a little too price to just buy on a whim and test it out.


----------



## Shelby33

Thought this was cute


----------



## Michele26

Shelby33 said:


> Thought this was cute


----------



## tulipfield

Shelby33 said:


> Thought this was cute




Ugh and 100% of that cat hair is in my house!! >.<


----------



## Divealicious

New shoes! Kitty does not approve.


----------



## Metope

Norma is SO EXCITED about our new table.


----------



## ive_flipped

^^ so cute


----------



## vinbenphon1

Divealicious said:


> New shoes! Kitty does not approve.


 
Hahah... I do 



Metope said:


> Norma is SO EXCITED about our new table.



So adorable


----------



## Michele26

Divealicious said:


> New shoes! Kitty does not approve.



 They look great on you!


----------



## Michele26

Metope said:


> Norma is SO EXCITED about our new table.



Norma looks happy!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> New shoes! Kitty does not approve.



love them! Charlotte Olympia?


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> love them! Charlotte Olympia?





Michele26 said:


> They look great on you!





vinbenphon1 said:


> Hahah... I do



Thank you  Yes they are the pointed toe version of the Kitty flats by Charlotte Olympia


----------



## Sparkletastic

My new-ish baby Remy had a hernia when we adopted her so she had to have surgery and a "cone of shame". While she was recovering she was happiest on an old striped beach towel that covered a heating pad on low. 

My DH made this hilarious photo of her that I think is adorable.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

My cats watching me


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Lulu and Oliver Tonkinise


----------



## Divealicious

Toby "helping" me unpack my online purchases


----------



## buzzytoes

Toby is gorgeous!! He looks like he got brushed out just to pose for your pic.


----------



## Prada Prince

Azzedine inspecting my latest purchase from Dior...


----------



## Divealicious

buzzytoes said:


> Toby is gorgeous!! He looks like he got brushed out just to pose for your pic.


No no, kitty wakes up every day with hair like this. So unfair.


----------



## ive_flipped

My new baby came home yesterday


----------



## Leto

ive_flipped said:


> My new baby came home yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315262




So adorable! What breed is this baby?


----------



## Divealicious

ive_flipped said:


> My new baby came home yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315262



So cute!! [emoji76]


----------



## ive_flipped

Devon Rex


----------



## CottageCouture

ive_flipped said:


> My new baby came home yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315262




Omg!! The Devons are the best cat IMHO! What a cutie!! Congrats on your new baby. What's the name? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rumbabird

Here are my two Devon Rex babies -- all grown up.  Note the wavy hair and stumpy whiskers - characteristics of the breed.


----------



## Rumbabird

ive_flipped said:


> Devon Rex


Have fun with your new baby.  Never a dull moment with this breed


----------



## Rumbabird

Divealicious said:


> Toby "helping" me unpack my online purchases



What a beautiful Kittie!  So elegant.   What breed is he?


----------



## Rumbabird

Shelby33 said:


> My cat unfortunately used my books before I got a scratching post..


Sorry for your destroyed books but that is a truly hilarious photo.  :giggles:

I hope your scratching post solutions are working!  We have one in each room and have had no trouble with our cats resorting to the furniture (at least soooo far  )


----------



## ive_flipped

Rumbabird said:


> Here are my two Devon Rex babies -- all grown up.  Note the wavy hair and stumpy whiskers - characteristics of the breed.




Aww so cute


----------



## pukasonqo

boo, AKA the philosophical cat


luna, AKA la doña


----------



## ive_flipped

Sparkletastic said:


> My new-ish baby Remy had a hernia when we adopted her so she had to have surgery and a "cone of shame". While she was recovering she was happiest on an old striped beach towel that covered a heating pad on low.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH made this hilarious photo of her that I think is adorable.




Hey question about her post-op. Is the lump still there? My kitten had an embilical hernia that they went in and fixed when he was neutered but it still feels and looks like there's a lump there, the breeder said that will go away and flatten out but it just doesn't look like it will


----------



## Sparkletastic

ive_flipped said:


> Hey question about her post-op. Is the lump still there? My kitten had an embilical hernia that they went in and fixed when he was neutered but it still feels and looks like there's a lump there, the breeder said that will go away and flatten out but it just doesn't look like it will


I had the same question. I still feel it a little bit though my vet also told me it will flatten in time. Hope your baby is doing well.


----------



## Divealicious

Rumbabird said:


> What a beautiful Kittie!  So elegant.   What breed is he?



Thank you  He's a Siberian Forst cat, they're not only beautiful on the outside, but have loving, gentle personalities too


----------



## ive_flipped

Divealicious said:


> Thank you  He's a Siberian Forst cat, they're not only beautiful on the outside, but have loving, gentle personalities too




He's beautiful!


----------



## citrusydrank

Sasha doing her part in helping me pack up some winter clothing.


----------



## niccin804

Here's my baby Prince Harry... He turned 1 in January.


----------



## ive_flipped

My new baby likes to sleep under the blanket the lump is him lol 



And this is him just waking up from under that blanket 






He is such a loving little fellow and so smart


----------



## Michele26

ive_flipped said:


> My new baby likes to sleep under the blanket the lump is him lol
> View attachment 3326422
> 
> 
> And this is him just waking up from under that blanket
> View attachment 3326424
> 
> View attachment 3326425
> 
> View attachment 3326426
> 
> He is such a loving little fellow and so smart



He's beautiful, & he looks like he'd be smart.


----------



## ive_flipped

^^thanks


----------



## mymeimei02

Here's a profile shot of my Mochi....don't know what he is looking....but he's still cute.[emoji1]


----------



## Candice0985

I woke up to this lounging Lady cat this morning LOL!!


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Here's a profile shot of my Mochi....don't know what he is looking....but he's still cute.[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350288



I love kitty profiles! Mochi is so cute!


----------



## ive_flipped

Caught him gazing out the window


----------



## bookgirl1972

My naughty Nebelungs


----------



## HeatherL

bookgirl1972 said:


> My naughty Nebelungs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354422




Beautiful kitties!

I have a look alike (with the personality to match)!








No strangers and please don't even think about changing his routine!!!


----------



## HeatherL

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3351425
> 
> Caught him gazing out the window




Adorable!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Candice0985 said:


> I woke up to this lounging Lady cat this morning LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351154




What a cutie!!


----------



## bookgirl1972

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful kitties!
> 
> I have a look alike (with the personality to match)!
> 
> View attachment 3360178
> 
> View attachment 3360187
> 
> View attachment 3360191
> 
> 
> No strangers and please don't even think about changing his routine!!!



What a gorgeous, naughty Nebelung!! YES, absolutely no strangers and it's the end of the world if a Nebelung routine is disrupted!!


----------



## Embratt

My baby boy, Jackson!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe Jackson looks similar to my Mochi. I walked into my bedroom and caught him rolling back and forth on his back...lol he is such a goof ball but I love him anyways [emoji4]


----------



## Emma6

View attachment 3442787


----------



## Emma6

Hmmm, I don't know why the photo of my Bengal isn't working [emoji848][emoji27]


----------



## Emma6




----------



## Emma6

Yay it worked. Ummm so the red tabby is Ziggy. Found him as a stray and the Bengal is Regina whom I got from a breeder


----------



## rendodan110

My one eyed boy Jack


----------



## rendodan110

Harley my Mainecoon


----------



## rendodan110

Spoiled boys![emoji173]️


----------



## ive_flipped

my stunning Devon Rex- looks so grumpy but he's a sweetie. 9 mths old now


----------



## Michele26

Emma6 said:


> Yay it worked. Ummm so the red tabby is Ziggy. Found him as a stray and the Bengal is Regina whom I got from a breeder


Ziggy & Regina are both beautiful. Do they get along?


----------



## Emma6

Michele26 said:


> Ziggy & Regina are both beautiful. Do they get along?



Yeah they do. I got Regina from a breeder but about a month before she was due to be flown out to me, I found Ziggy at work with his 4 other litter mates. He was like 5 weeks old, anyways when Regina come home they hissed and didn't get on for maybe a week or so but now they love each other! [emoji4]


----------



## pixiejenna

Draw me like one of your French women Jack. . . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










So stinking cute on this blanket he nearly blends right in color wise depending on how the fabric is rubbed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sally.m

Baby Hugo and Arthur are growing up!  
Giggles about Arthur, it's the only time I'll ever be tempted to push a pram!!


----------



## sally.m

Little freckle melts my [emoji173]️


----------



## rendodan110

My pretty Mainecoon boy Harley!


----------



## rendodan110

My boys Harley (Mainecoon) and Jack (1 eyed tuxedo Mainecoon mix)


----------



## rendodan110

A better picture of Jack [emoji173]️


----------



## TLeela

Zach is chillin [emoji76]


----------



## Michele26

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3470083
> 
> A better picture of Jack [emoji173]️


How can you ever get mad with that face of his?!


----------



## rendodan110

Michele26 said:


> How can you ever get mad with that face of his?!



He is such a good boy,  fortunately I rarely have to get mad at him [emoji173]️


----------



## sally.m

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3470083
> 
> A better picture of Jack [emoji173]️


just look at those furry toes!


----------



## kbell

These are my babies [emoji173]️. Siamese & domestic mix siblings.


----------



## Michele26

kbell said:


> View attachment 3470853
> View attachment 3470854
> 
> 
> These are my babies [emoji173]️. Siamese & domestic mix siblings.


Your furbaby on the chair has unique markings.


----------



## kbell

Michele26 said:


> Your furbaby on the chair has unique markings.



She does! The vet said she has a little calico coloring & she's got the same 4 white paws her brother does... The woman I rescued them from said they were snow shoe Siamese, but they're not. Definitely Siamese in the mix though!


----------



## rendodan110

At least he has good taste in shoes! And they fit purrfectly!


----------



## princess.shelby

My babies chilling with my Speedy B


----------



## Straight-Laced

Little tiger cats!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Quincy posing for attention. My baby had a seizure 2 days ago, and it's not looking good...


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Harley... my other poser for the camera. 
(My third "cat" is a golden retriever who thinks he's a cat!)


----------



## Straight-Laced

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3490947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy posing for attention. My baby had a seizure 2 days ago, and it's not looking good...


Adorable pose! 
I hope things are OK - ((((healing vibes for Quincy))))


----------



## rendodan110

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3490947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy posing for attention. My baby had a seizure 2 days ago, and it's not looking good...



So sad  love to Quincy


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Straight-Laced said:


> Adorable pose!
> I hope things are OK - ((((healing vibes for Quincy))))





rendodan110 said:


> So sad  love to Quincy



Thank you, both. He's getting an ultra sound and bile acid test on Friday. But he's 14 and our Vet thinks it's either the liver or brain tumor, based on symptoms and history. Apparently better chances if it's the liver... Crossing my fingers!


----------



## pixiejenna

kbell said:


> View attachment 3470853
> View attachment 3470854
> 
> 
> These are my babies [emoji173]️. Siamese & domestic mix siblings.


Omg the first cat picture it looks like they have their nails done with just the toes being white   it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Straight-Laced

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you, both. He's getting an ultra sound and bile acid test on Friday. But he's 14 and our Vet thinks it's either the liver or brain tumor, based on symptoms and history. Apparently better chances if it's the liver... Crossing my fingers!


Hoping you & Quincy get good news from the vet.


----------



## madamefifi

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3490947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quincy posing for attention. My baby had a seizure 2 days ago, and it's not looking good...



So beautiful! I hope he will be all right. It's so hard when they get old, isn't it? Every day that my 2 oldsters (they are 15) get through in good health is a blessing but I know it can't last much longer. It's always there in the back of my mind--today could be their last good day. 

On a lighter note, here is one of my youngsters, 2 year old Josephine, with her new Favorite Thing. She lurves it so much!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

madamefifi said:


> So beautiful! I hope he will be all right. It's so hard when they get old, isn't it? Every day that my 2 oldsters (they are 15) get through in good health is a blessing but I know it can't last much longer. It's always there in the back of my mind--today could be their last good day.
> 
> On a lighter note, here is one of my youngsters, 2 year old Josephine, with her new Favorite Thing. She lurves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501300



She's beautiful! Yes, it's hard when they get older... Quincy was perfectly fine until that seizure. Still waiting to find out what's going on (which is also difficult). Sometimes it's hard to get a quick diagnosis and they have to figure it out by process of elimination. That's what is happening with Quincy.


----------



## buzzytoes

madamefifi said:


> So beautiful! I hope he will be all right. It's so hard when they get old, isn't it? Every day that my 2 oldsters (they are 15) get through in good health is a blessing but I know it can't last much longer. It's always there in the back of my mind--today could be their last good day.
> 
> On a lighter note, here is one of my youngsters, 2 year old Josephine, with her new Favorite Thing. She lurves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501300



Josephine!!! So wonderful to see you!


----------



## Rumbabird

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3446751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stunning Devon Rex- looks so grumpy but he's a sweetie. 9 mths old now



Awesome, so cute! Don't you just love their little faces?  Here are my two Devons.


ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3446751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stunning Devon Rex- looks so grumpy but he's a sweetie. 9 mths old now


----------



## ive_flipped

Rumbabird said:


> Awesome, so cute! Don't you just love their little faces?  Here are my two Devons.



They are sooooo cute 

My guy doesn't like it's getting cooler and tries to warm his bottom


----------



## Rumbabird

ive_flipped said:


> They are sooooo cute
> 
> My guy doesn't like it's getting cooler and tries to warm his bottom
> View attachment 3513736


Lol they do love heat.  When it gets cold, I set out a couple of heating pads for mine.  They're on them like magnets!
In addition to not having the same type of fur as other cats, I think they loose a lot of heat from their big ears.


----------



## madamefifi

DH texted me this picture the other day. I call that her "I can't EVEN" face. That is Sylvia, btw, lurking behind a worried-looking Steve.


----------



## Prada Prince

Bumping this thread with a couple of pics of Azzedine, my snow mink Bengal...


----------



## Straight-Laced

*HAPPY 2017 tpf kittehs!!!*
*Love & smooches, *
*Harry xx*


----------



## Leto

Here is my beautiful girl Esme! 
And her brother from another mother Ender


----------



## vinbenphon1

Here is one of my rescues. Alex has been with me for 7 weeks now, and is growing nicely into a handsome British boy.


----------



## ive_flipped

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is one of my rescues. Alex has been with me for 7 weeks now, and is growing nicely into a handsome British boy.
> 
> View attachment 3575605



Wow he has amazing eyes


----------



## LolaCalifornia

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is one of my rescues. Alex has been with me for 7 weeks now, and is growing nicely into a handsome British boy.
> 
> View attachment 3575605



Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## blktauna

This is Fei Fei Jiu Gwai, aka Fang McBiterson







image by blktauna, on Flickr


----------



## vinbenphon1

"I does fit in box"... says Phoenix


----------



## crocodilegreen

A cat thread!  Love it.

Here's my 1yo british shorthair boy photographed at a local catshow couple weeks ago.


----------



## mrs moulds

My Sammy's ' It's a bug, don't you see it' look [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## jaclynella

My precious babies Jupiter & Pluto [emoji173]


----------



## Straight-Laced

Here is Poppy, my twenty year old British Shorthair who dislikes cameras very much and has a sixth sense that alerts her to any kind of photo lens 

She allowed me to take this but chose a "lets get it over with" pose




And here she is taking her morning constitutional, eating grass and bamboo leaf tips and checking out the lizards


----------



## Straight-Laced

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is one of my rescues. Alex has been with me for 7 weeks now, and is growing nicely into a handsome British boy.
> 
> View attachment 3575605



He is such a beauty


----------



## vinbenphon1

Straight-Laced said:


> Here is Poppy, my twenty year old British Shorthair who dislikes cameras very much and has a sixth sense that alerts her to any kind of photo lens
> 
> She allowed me to take this but chose a "lets get it over with" pose
> 
> View attachment 3584653
> 
> 
> And here she is taking her morning constitutional, eating grass and bamboo leaf tips and checking out the lizards
> 
> View attachment 3584657


Oh my goodness. She is a stunning old dame. Hi Poppy.

You're very blessed Straigh-laced, 20 years is amazing .


----------



## Straight-Laced

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my goodness. She is a stunning old dame. Hi Poppy.
> 
> You're very blessed Straigh-laced, 20 years is amazing .



haha old dame is perfect!  We call her The Duchess - she has an imperious personality and an amazing constitution.  She's also a world class dispatcher of spiders.
Her sweet brother William pegged out at 18 1/2.
Poppy particularly likes your use of the word 'stunning' and says "How d'you do"


----------



## Rumbabird

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is one of my rescues. Alex has been with me for 7 weeks now, and is growing nicely into a handsome British boy.
> 
> View attachment 3575605


What a gorgeous eye color he has!  Very striking against his light coat.


----------



## Rumbabird

blktauna said:


> This is Fei Fei Jiu Gwai, aka Fang McBiterson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by blktauna, on Flickr


Cute nickname!  Is it a hint as to his behavior?


----------



## mrs moulds

My Sammy patrolling her territory !


----------



## bagnutt

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3562868
> 
> *HAPPY 2017 tpf kittehs!!!*
> *Love & smooches, *
> *Harry xx*



He looks like he has a handlebar mustache! Very handsome [emoji846]


----------



## bagnutt

Prada Prince said:


> Bumping this thread with a couple of pics of Azzedine, my snow mink Bengal...
> 
> View attachment 3555463
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555465



Beautiful coat and markings!


----------



## bagnutt

Great, I just found this thread and now I have to start at page 1 !  [emoji74]


----------



## carmen56

Our Maine Coons Angus (red) and Freyja (silver mackerel tabby).


----------



## Straight-Laced

carmen56 said:


> View attachment 3624958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Maine Coons Angus (red) and Freyja (silver mackerel tabby).



Maine Coon ear tufts!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

"Hmmm what to cook for dinner".


----------



## LolaCalifornia

vinbenphon1 said:


> "Hmmm what to cook for dinner".
> 
> View attachment 3640675



That is awesome! I love cats. They are so gutsy and resourceful.


----------



## Tayjadesmitj

Here is Tobias our mink ragdoll hehee


----------



## LolaCalifornia

This boy has mega-tufts!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My "Snobby" cat.


----------



## SeattleGal93

Love this thread! 

Here's a pic of my kitty baby [emoji76]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Grumpy kitty at my son- and daughter- in laws' house.


----------



## pukasonqo

luna


----------



## Straight-Laced

great photo!!!  beautiful model of course 


pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 3656175
> 
> 
> luna


----------



## pukasonqo

Straight-Laced said:


> great photo!!!  beautiful model of course



ha,ha! is the model who deserves all credit [emoji74]


----------



## samch

complaining at me face lol


----------



## Angie Ong

My baby name is Pixie, we got her from a breeder, she is a bengal. She will be 5 years old this September. Always looking babyish and extremely vocal.

We have spoilt her and she is the princess of the house. She has everything she needs or wants!!

Laying on her pillow while gazing at the window. Grumpy when she just woke up



Out for mischief while I'm cleaning my shoes



Shark costume



Supercat costume



Attracted by the birds outside



Taking the guest bed as her own



Taking the couch for herself



Sitting on the wheel and watching the birds!



Pixie when she was 4 months old (left), 4 years old (right)



Sorry for the long post! But we love her too much!


----------



## vinbenphon1

"No mama, I wasn't digging in the garden... I was gardening".


----------



## HandbagDiva354

vinbenphon1 said:


> "No mama, I wasn't digging in the garden... I was gardening".
> 
> View attachment 3680327


-

Beautiful!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Gorgeous kitties all around!


----------



## ive_flipped

The face always looks so grumpy ha ha


----------



## vinbenphon1

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3680440
> 
> The face always looks so grumpy ha ha


That's one expressive Rex... lol.


----------



## Pmrbfay

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3680440
> 
> The face always looks so grumpy ha ha



Ggrrrr!  Such a cute face [emoji7]


----------



## Straight-Laced

vinbenphon1 said:


> "No mama, I wasn't digging in the garden... I was gardening".
> 
> View attachment 3680327


----------



## Straight-Laced

Angie Ong said:


> My baby name is Pixie, we got her from a breeder, she is a bengal. She will be 5 years old this September. Always looking babyish and extremely vocal.
> 
> We have spoilt her and she is the princess of the house. She has everything she needs or wants!!
> 
> Laying on her pillow while gazing at the window. Grumpy when she just woke up
> View attachment 3679936
> 
> 
> Out for mischief while I'm cleaning my shoes
> View attachment 3679938
> 
> 
> Shark costume
> View attachment 3679948
> 
> 
> Supercat costume
> View attachment 3679950
> 
> 
> Attracted by the birds outside
> View attachment 3679951
> 
> 
> Taking the guest bed as her own
> View attachment 3679956
> 
> 
> Taking the couch for herself
> View attachment 3679958
> 
> 
> Sitting on the wheel and watching the birds!
> View attachment 3679960
> 
> 
> Pixie when she was 4 months old (left), 4 years old (right)
> View attachment 3679946
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post! But we love her too much!


She's gorgeous!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3680440
> 
> The face always looks so grumpy ha ha


"I'm all ears mama"


----------



## Angie Ong

Straight-Laced said:


> She's gorgeous!


Thanks! She is gorgeous and very vocal too!!


----------



## Jynny

So glad I found this thread! Still hoping to get one of my own one day!!


----------



## jessamine3

Adopted mine less than a week ago from a rescue (and renamed her 'Sukie')!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jessamine3 said:


> Adopted mine less than a week ago from a rescue (and renamed her 'Sukie')!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689440


Sukie's beautiful  
She looks happy to be home with you.


----------



## Straight-Laced

My little old princess - despite cardiomyopathy and partial deafness - is still enjoying life.  Almost 21 now.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Straight-Laced said:


> My little old princess - despite cardiomyopathy and partial deafness - is still enjoying life.  Almost 21 now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695241



Awe[emoji76]looks like she is quite happy. What a great kitty mommy you are to take such good care of her in her old age.


----------



## frenchyo8

My furry angel baby, CJ!


----------



## KCeboKing

Sleepy time cuddles.


----------



## Michele26

I thought this thread was dead, but I found out this morning I wasn't receiving notifications. I fixed that. 
Love seeing all the furbabies.


----------



## Yuki85

Special relationship - the box [emoji19][emoji15]


----------



## frenchyo8

Just a tiny cat, hugging the sun!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Night time snuggles with the big guy. He likes to hold "hands". [emoji7]


----------



## frenchyo8

Snuggles


----------



## Pmrbfay

My Snobby cat. Love seeing all these sweet kitties!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Bella and Delgado (my babies!)


----------



## Kidclarke

My cat turned 14 years old on Monday 6/5. I've had her since I was 12.


----------



## frenchyo8

He loves his n w sweater [emoji7]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Step son's cat watching over my LV.


----------



## PeachUK

My old girl, Jinx, who is now 15


My boy, James who will be 3 in September


My Havana Brown cat who is nearly 3


My Israeli boy, Shachory, who is 8


My Greek girl, Athena, almost 3


----------



## Kimag

My little boy Bambi


----------



## Pmrbfay

My sweet Snobby cat, 17 years. Wonderful to see all the pics of everyone's sweet kitties.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kidclarke said:


> My cat turned 14 years old on Monday 6/5. I've had her since I was 12.
> View attachment 3725570


Happy birthday.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kimag said:


> My little boy Bambi


Hey there beautiful


----------



## vinbenphon1

PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3732792
> 
> My old girl, Jinx, who is now 15
> View attachment 3732793
> 
> My boy, James who will be 3 in September
> View attachment 3732794
> 
> My Havana Brown cat who is nearly 3
> View attachment 3732796
> 
> My Israeli boy, Shachory, who is 8
> View attachment 3732798
> 
> My Greek girl, Athena, almost 3


Gorgeous family.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Prince Charming


----------



## vinbenphon1

You've heard of the headless horseman?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## dloreangel

omg! so many beautiful cats photos here! so much de-stressing today!


----------



## Fun123

Everyone's cat is beautiful!


----------



## ive_flipped

awww love all the new pics


----------



## Angie Ong

Pixie, 3, watching the streets safely behind the mashed windows grills!


----------



## prof ash

I haven't posted in the thread in a very long time. We still have our first cat, Troy. The second one, Rebel, unfortunately passed away in January of last year. He was a stray cat who we brought in. The Animalicious group was very helpful during that journey! He was FIV+ and had a slew of health issues, but he was a pile of love the whole while we had him with us. He died of a heart attack, which was absolutely traumatic for me and my husband. 

We adopted two more shelter cats after his passing. Not wanting to seem like we were replacing him with another cat, we thought having 2 would change the dynamic [emoji4] With Troy and our two new kitties, now there are 3 buddies!!


----------



## prof ash




----------



## vanilla_addict

Unfortunately i am not an owner of a cat.. i am not allowed by my evil hubby 
But i like to share the two cats i found in the street of the lovely little town of Wengen in Switzerland this May while on holiday.. i cuddled with both and patted them like crazy.. i lived every moment with them with absolute joy and love. Then had to say goodbye  arent they sweet


----------



## frenchyo8

I don't know if I've shared this picture yet,  my little hood cat [emoji250]


----------



## vanilla_addict

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sleeping Beauty


Awwwwww i just wanna hug that cut face so adorable


----------



## pixiegeldof

frenchyo8 said:


> I don't know if I've shared this picture yet,  my little hood cat [emoji250]
> View attachment 3749162


I'm so jealous that your kitty lets you put clothes on it!  So adorable!


----------



## frenchyo8

pixiegeldof said:


> I'm so jealous that your kitty lets you put clothes on it!  So adorable!



He started wearing clothes at 3 weeks old when we rescued him.  At first it was just to keep him warm, but he loves them! [emoji7]


----------



## APhiJill

My rescue babies 
Lulu





Thelma


----------



## madamefifi

Josephine [emoji173]️



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sylvia [emoji177]


----------



## Bambieee

As a cat lover I am enjoying lurking through this thread. It makes me happy! Can't wait to get a new kitten.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Bambieee said:


> As a cat lover I am enjoying lurking through this thread. It makes me happy! Can't wait to get a new kitten.


Kittens are so cute and grow so fast. We just got one 3 weeks ago and she already grew twice in size


----------



## Prada Prince

Azzedine my snow mink Bengal posing like the pretty boy he is...


----------



## Bambieee

tua said:


> Kittens are so cute and grow so fast. We just got one 3 weeks ago and she already grew twice in size


YES! They sure do but it's cool to witness...such fascinating animals.


----------



## Angie Ong

My baby playing in her much love and ruined paper bag!


----------



## Yuki85

My Yuki [emoji8]


----------



## smittykitty306

Chopper



Moxie



Emmy


----------



## KCeboKing

This came up on my Timehop the other day from the day we introduced our new cat to our current cat.  Floyd, the grey one, was the new one.  Fitz was very welcoming to him!


----------



## jklover

my babies
Brownie& Munchkin


----------



## pixiejenna

My babies Cheeto(the short hair one) and Yeti(the longer hair one) Cheeto is the photographic one of the pair Yeti not really down with having his pic taken. They get cuter every day. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I've been absent from this forum for forever, but I'm getting back into posting again.  Here are some pics of my fluffs!

My girl, Spots (fat as ever)




My boy, Finley.  He's disabled, that's why his arm looks weird.  It's stuck in like an L shape, but he does just fine!





Finley can't leave his sister alone for 3 seconds, he always has to be touching her lol


----------



## pixiejenna

This is how we sleep


----------



## Lady Stardust

pixiejenna said:


> This is how we sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810288



So adorable!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

the look i get when i have the TV to loud and it interupts her sleep!!


----------



## brand wh*re

This is my little Belle. You can follow her adventures @thebirmanbag on instagram


----------



## Shelby33

Here is Essie, who is very tired and thin from being missing for a week!!! I was so worried because she hates to be outside, she gets so scared. She accidentally got out last week, I'm just so happy to have her back!!


----------



## Hessefan

We found this kitten on holiday all alone on the side of the road two weeks ago.
Nobody wanted her, so we took her home. She was only three weeks old at the time. She's already running the household [emoji4]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Such lovely kitties! [emoji7]


----------



## madamefifi

Shelby33 said:


> Here is Essie, who is very tired and thin from being missing for a week!!! I was so worried because she hates to be outside, she gets so scared. She accidentally got out last week, I'm just so happy to have her back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829116



Oh I am so glad she come home!! I freak out if I don't see one of the outdoor cats within a 24 hr period. Luckily that almost never happens.


----------



## Shelby33

madamefifi said:


> Oh I am so glad she come home!! I freak out if I don't see one of the outdoor cats within a 24 hr period. Luckily that almost never happens.


Thank you! She's getting extra treats this week haha


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! She's getting extra treats this week haha



It’s funny how they THINK they really want to go outside. Then if they escape it’s like “Oh, this is disappointing “


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> It’s funny how they THINK they really want to go outside. Then if they escape it’s like “Oh, this is disappointing “


True! Disappointing and scary!


----------



## Yuki85

Yuki


----------



## ive_flipped

I have very very sad news. My soon to be 2 year Leroy got very sick the last couple of days and turns out he was obstructed (stomach and bowels) with elastics he had eaten and did not make it. I am heartbroken and don’t know how to tell my daughter. He was such an amazing boy and will be missed


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ive_flipped said:


> I have very very sad news. My soon to be 2 year Leroy got very sick the last couple of days and turns out he was obstructed (stomach and bowels) with elastics he had eaten and did not make it. I am heartbroken and don’t know how to tell my daughter. He was such an amazing boy and will be missed
> 
> View attachment 3876308



I am so sorry. I lost my beautiful Tinkerbell a few months ago. I understand. Its heartbreaking.


----------



## ive_flipped

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I am so sorry. I lost my beautiful Tinkerbell a few months ago. I understand. Its heartbreaking.



Thanks, I’m so sorry for your loss. It’s hard walking in the house and they don’t run to greet you [emoji22]


----------



## BleuSaphir

My newest cat: Bandit

After the passing of my second cat in 2014 and my last cat this year-I decided it was time to consider a new companion. I welcome Bandit to my home. He remind me of my cats. He sound a bit like Gary and he a bit cross eyed like my other cat, Kitten. His eye color are a reminder of my first cat-Miley. 
I’m seriously considering to change his name to Cosmo. He such a big cat for a one year old! lol


----------



## pixiejenna

ive_flipped said:


> I have very very sad news. My soon to be 2 year Leroy got very sick the last couple of days and turns out he was obstructed (stomach and bowels) with elastics he had eaten and did not make it. I am heartbroken and don’t know how to tell my daughter. He was such an amazing boy and will be missed
> 
> View attachment 3876308


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pixiejenna

Came home to this cuteness


----------



## Cogmarks

This is Baby.


----------



## Cogmarks

Kitten says, “Good meowning.”


----------



## Murphy47

Totally relaxed.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cogmarks said:


> View attachment 3879272
> 
> Kitten says, “Good meowning.”


beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

ive_flipped said:


> I have very very sad news. My soon to be 2 year Leroy got very sick the last couple of days and turns out he was obstructed (stomach and bowels) with elastics he had eaten and did not make it. I am heartbroken and don’t know how to tell my daughter. He was such an amazing boy and will be missed
> 
> View attachment 3876308


It very hard to lose a pet. I never been ready to say goodbye to my own pets.


----------



## sdkitty

ive_flipped said:


> I have very very sad news. My soon to be 2 year Leroy got very sick the last couple of days and turns out he was obstructed (stomach and bowels) with elastics he had eaten and did not make it. I am heartbroken and don’t know how to tell my daughter. He was such an amazing boy and will be missed
> 
> View attachment 3876308


tragic to lose him so young and needlessly
so sorry for your loss


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Came home to this cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879167


too cute!


----------



## Murphy47

Early morning stalking


----------



## pixiejenna

Fell asleep in the recliner and woke up to this cuteness [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PursePassionLV

My 2 kitties helping me return some emails this morning. One is an undercover guy.


----------



## Yuki85

Why spending money on fancy cat beds if a box is sufficient


----------



## Murphy47

Furry photo bomb.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know how this happened roughly 5-6 months apart.


----------



## Lucylu29

I can't believe I've never seen this thread until now! I have loved seeing the pictures of all your babies and I've shed a tear or two for those of you that have experienced loss. 

Here is my little love, her name is Lucy. She is an Abyssinian and is four years old.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Lucylu29 said:


> I can't believe I've never seen this thread until now! I have loved seeing the pictures of all your babies and I've shed a tear or two for those of you that have experienced loss.
> 
> Here is my little love, her name is Lucy. She is an Abyssinian and is four years old.
> View attachment 3911703


wow.... she's a beauty!!


----------



## Lucylu29

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> wow.... she's a beauty!!



Thank you! She is very precious to me [emoji76]


----------



## pmburk

Recent pictures of Abigail (on my lap) and Adele (laundry thief, laying on some towels fresh out of the dryer.)


----------



## sdkitty

beautiful kitties......look like they're living the good life


----------



## pmburk

sdkitty said:


> beautiful kitties......look like they're living the good life



Thank you, and yes they are!


----------



## Angie Ong

My baby is turning 6 this year! Every moment with her is so precious, no matter if she is lovely, naughty, cheeky or sleepy!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Dont have a pet  not allowed to by evil hubby. however when ever i meet a cat i snap a pic to remember how much i love and dream of living with one 
Here is Thomas! My cousin’s lovely cat! And my dear daughter’s hand touching him  He really reminds me of Tom in tom & jerry!!


----------



## vivian518

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GilaBag

My cats.. that officially made me a crazy cat lady


----------



## bibs76

Wolfgang and penny my Devon Rex’s


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Avalanche likes to find new places to nap, lol   While my daughters at college, he's taking over her bed


----------



## LOREBUNDE

GilaBag said:


> View attachment 3937809
> 
> 
> My cats.. that officially made me a crazy cat lady


OMG sooo cute!


----------



## GilaBag

LOREBUNDE said:


> OMG sooo cute!



Thank you. But I have to clean my house every single day because of their hairs. And they are following me around everywhere I go..


----------



## GilaBag

bibs76 said:


> View attachment 3937821
> View attachment 3937823
> View attachment 3937822
> 
> Wolfgang and penny my Devon Rex’s



They looked so adventurous!


----------



## madamefifi

My Frances [emoji173]️


----------



## madamefifi

.oops, those last 2 pics are of Josephine, I tried to edit the post but no luck. TPF won’t let me post the picture of Josephine I was trying to share [emoji80]


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Rest In Peace, Quincy. I lost my baby on Saturday night. I will miss him terribly.


----------



## Lucylu29

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3951005
> 
> Rest In Peace, Quincy. I lost my baby on Saturday night. I will miss him terribly.



So sorry for your loss. Sadly I know about that big hole in your heart they leave when they're gone. Hope you're doing ok [emoji80]


----------



## pixiejenna

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3951005
> 
> Rest In Peace, Quincy. I lost my baby on Saturday night. I will miss him terribly.


I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lilapot

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3951005
> 
> Rest In Peace, Quincy. I lost my baby on Saturday night. I will miss him terribly.



So sorry for your loss. I lost a few of my babycats and I still miss them terribly. They will always be in my heart.

Sending love xo


----------



## Leto

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3951005
> 
> Rest In Peace, Quincy. I lost my baby on Saturday night. I will miss him terribly.



So sorry for your loss [emoji174]


----------



## Cogmarks

This is Kitten checking the air which she does every time she goes out.


----------



## Yuki85

Speechless [emoji30][emoji15][emoji28]


----------



## LOREBUNDE

madamefifi said:


> My Frances [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942876
> View attachment 3942880


So pretty!


----------



## frenchyo8

Spoiled CJ




Big brother Peanut & his new toy!


----------



## Murphy47

frenchyo8 said:


> Spoiled CJ
> View attachment 3966609
> 
> View attachment 3966610
> 
> Big brother Peanut & his new toy!
> View attachment 3966611



What cuties!


----------



## mal

Stella


----------



## ive_flipped

We’ve decided after losing our boy the house is not the same so in about 7 weeks we will be adding this little Devon Rex girl to our family, I can’t wait


----------



## thewishmaker

Here’s two photos of my kitties. 

I have a tortie point Himalayan, she’s 5 and is a rescue. 

I also have a cream tipped and white bi color exotic shorthair. He’s about 9 months.


----------



## Murphy47

Napping on a cold and dreary day.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## LolaCalifornia




----------



## ive_flipped

So weird turn of events, the kitten I was told was reserved for me the first pick couple said they picked her. I now am getting the pick of the litter kitten and one I adore even more 
I pick her up next week.





Her name will be Skully. I’ve been told she is a real character and plays a lot. I just adore the Devon Rex


----------



## sdkitty

ive_flipped said:


> So weird turn of events, the kitten I was told was reserved for me the first pick couple said they picked her. I now am getting the pick of the litter kitten and one I adore even more
> I pick her up next week.
> 
> View attachment 4080038
> View attachment 4080039
> 
> 
> Her name will be Skully. I’ve been told she is a real character and plays a lot. I just adore the Devon Rex


looks like she'll be keeping you busy


----------



## Lucylu29

ive_flipped said:


> So weird turn of events, the kitten I was told was reserved for me the first pick couple said they picked her. I now am getting the pick of the litter kitten and one I adore even more
> I pick her up next week.
> 
> View attachment 4080038
> View attachment 4080039
> 
> 
> Her name will be Skully. I’ve been told she is a real character and plays a lot. I just adore the Devon Rex



She's beautiful. Love the name!


----------



## thewishmaker

ive_flipped said:


> So weird turn of events, the kitten I was told was reserved for me the first pick couple said they picked her. I now am getting the pick of the litter kitten and one I adore even more
> I pick her up next week.
> 
> View attachment 4080038
> View attachment 4080039
> 
> 
> Her name will be Skully. I’ve been told she is a real character and plays a lot. I just adore the Devon Rex


She is absolutely adorable, congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

Cheeto being cute[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## mal

Zsa Zsa


----------



## Murphy47

This guy came to visit. He’s been a a fight. We got him some meds and he’s resting in the basement.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> This guy came to visit. He’s been a a fight. We got him some meds and he’s resting in the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093106


aww
are you keeping him?


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> aww
> are you keeping him?



Don’t know yet. Not sure who he belongs to or if they want him back. 
He’s a sweetie!


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> Don’t know yet. Not sure who he belongs to or if they want him back.
> He’s a sweetie!


It's nice of you to want to be sure he gets back home if he has one.  I wouldn't be surprised if he was abandoned.  Our Sammy showed up at our back door one Saturday morning at 5am.  He was maybe a year old at the time.  Very sweet and friendly right from the start.  I'm sure he was someone's pet and they abandoned him for some reason.  Maybe because he was no longer a little kitten.  He's with us now 15 years later - sweetest most docile cat.
Anyway, your new friend is cute - looks like a big boy.  Hope everything works out for him.


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> It's nice of you to want to be sure he gets back home if he has one.  I wouldn't be surprised if he was abandoned.  Our Sammy showed up at our back door one Saturday morning at 5am.  He was maybe a year old at the time.  Very sweet and friendly right from the start.  I'm sure he was someone's pet and they abandoned him for some reason.  Maybe because he was no longer a little kitten.  He's with us now 15 years later - sweetest most docile cat.
> Anyway, your new friend is cute - looks like a big boy.  Hope everything works out for him.
> View attachment 4094354



Thanks! He’s been to the vet (he was injured in a fight with something) and chilled in the basement for 48 hours. 
He got a bath tonight and now is exploring the house and his “harem”.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! He’s been to the vet (he was injured in a fight with something) and chilled in the basement for 48 hours.
> He got a bath tonight and now is exploring the house and his “harem”.


so you have female cats?  everyone getting along?


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> so you have female cats?  everyone getting along?



One happy to have a playmate her size. The other not so thrilled. 
We have a good sized house and they will all find their place.


----------



## restricter

I just adopted this handsome senior boy.  He’s 15 years young and quite the character.


----------



## Murphy47

restricter said:


> I just adopted this handsome senior boy.  He’s 15 years young and quite the character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095129



Very handsome!


----------



## Taupe

restricter said:


> I just adopted this handsome senior boy.  He’s 15 years young and quite the character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095129



He is really cute!


----------



## ive_flipped

Skully always has to be with us. She also has reaffirmed the saying curiosity kills the cat [emoji85] she has no fear and checks out everything. Some very close calls lol


----------



## madamefifi

restricter said:


> I just adopted this handsome senior boy.  He’s 15 years young and quite the character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095129



Bless you for adopting a senior! [emoji173]️


----------



## madamefifi

my Sylvia [emoji177]


----------



## Murphy47

A BIG nap after all the fireworks so far this week.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

My lazy boy


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Avi is now retired and living the life~


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4122483
> 
> A BIG nap after all the fireworks so far this week.


OMG looks just like my Avalanche (Avi)


----------



## sdkitty

LOREBUNDE said:


> Avi is now retired and living the life~


sammy was retired but we put him to work hunting squirrels....he likes it


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> sammy was retired but we put him to work hunting squirrels....he likes it
> View attachment 4123537



Squirrels ARE evil.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> Squirrels ARE evil.


yes, I don't like watching them being killed but they're destroying our property


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> yes, I don't like watching them being killed but they're destroying our property



We had a pair of hawks move into a large tree nearby and no more squirrels.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> We had a pair of hawks move into a large tree nearby and no more squirrels.


 nice
I'd like to put up an owl box


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> nice
> I'd like to put up an owl box



That would work.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> That would work.


if the owls came.....our house was built on a lot where the original house burned so we have no trees.  would have to mount it on a pole of some sort.....Sammy caught three of those little pests in a matter or a week or two.  Now nothing for a couple of weeks.  Maybe they know he's around and they're hiding.


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> if the owls came.....our house was built on a lot where the original house burned so we have no trees.  would have to mount it on a pole of some sort.....Sammy caught three of those little pests in a matter or a week or two.  Now nothing for a couple of weeks.  Maybe they know he's around and they're hiding.



They mate like 3 times a year so it’s probably that time.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My Brielle, just adopted from the Humane Society.  She's about 2 years old but has lot of kitten in her. Her favorite things to do are bird watching and playing (she just can't get enough playtime). She also loves chin scratches and will roll around in ecstasy. Here she is peeking out from under her favourite hiding spot (under the bed).


----------



## Murphy47

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Brielle, just adopted from the Humane Society.  She's about 2 years old but has lot of kitten in her. Her favorite things to do are bird watching and playing (she just can't get enough playtime). She also loves chin scratches and will roll around in ecstasy. Here she is peeking out from under her favourite hiding spot (under the bed).
> 
> View attachment 4133955



What a cutie!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
heres my black and white!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Brielle, just adopted from the Humane Society.  She's about 2 years old but has lot of kitten in her. Her favorite things to do are bird watching and playing (she just can't get enough playtime). She also loves chin scratches and will roll around in ecstasy. Here she is peeking out from under her favourite hiding spot (under the bed).
> 
> View attachment 4133955


so cute
bless you for adopting
If I were to get another kitty I'd probably adopt one a year or two old.  That way they still have a lot of good years ahead and as much as I like kittens, you can't really tell their personality when they're that young and they're a bit more trouble - climbing curtains, etc

P.S.  I heard somewhere that tuxedo cats are good luck


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> so cute
> bless you for adopting
> If I were to get another kitty I'd probably adopt one a year or two old.  That way they still have a lot of good years ahead and as much as I like kittens, you can't really tell their personality when they're that young and they're a bit more trouble - climbing curtains, etc
> 
> P.S.  I heard somewhere that tuxedo cats are good luck



I only ever get rescue cats. I agree kittens are too much work (tho adorable!). 
She is a firecracker!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Murphy47 said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my black and white!


They look so alike! A cutie too!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> so cute
> bless you for adopting
> If I were to get another kitty I'd probably adopt one a year or two old.  That way they still have a lot of good years ahead and as much as I like kittens, you can't really tell their personality when they're that young and they're a bit more trouble - climbing curtains, etc
> 
> P.S.  I heard somewhere that tuxedo cats are good luck



Thanks, She's 2 but she has a lot of kitten her!  
I think any cat is good luck!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Jealousy.


----------



## Murphy47

My two getting along


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Murphy47 said:


> My two getting along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138192


So sweet


----------



## jehaga

My stowaway


----------



## marwaaa

Enjoying the few moments when these two actually get along [emoji173]️


----------



## PewPew

GilaBag said:


> View attachment 3937809



Hahaha! It looks like they called you in for your annual performance review... “Madam, you are not as forthcoming with the treats as we require. Please rectify this forthwith!”

They are all seriously gorgeous & I love that they hang out together


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Nothing like a good chin scratch!


----------



## pixiejenna

I made this mash up last year vs year. Now cheeto alone takes up the space  of both guys one year ago. I can't get over how big they've gotten. My little giants.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I can't resist this cute little face!


----------



## JessicaAlice

I have 4 cats who are the loves of my life. 
Gary....


Milly....


----------



## JessicaAlice

...and my other two (the sisters)

Mable (Calico) and GiGi 


^^^^ when they were kittens



^^^^now


----------



## Murphy47

JessicaAlice said:


> ...and my other two (the sisters)
> 
> Mable (Calico) and GiGi
> View attachment 4185583
> 
> ^^^^ when they were kittens
> 
> View attachment 4185584
> 
> ^^^^now



What cuties!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JessicaAlice said:


> ...and my other two (the sisters)
> 
> Mable (Calico) and GiGi
> View attachment 4185583
> 
> ^^^^ when they were kittens
> 
> View attachment 4185584
> 
> ^^^^now


what lovely family you have!


----------



## JessicaAlice

Murphy47 said:


> What cuties!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## JessicaAlice

CanuckBagLover said:


> what lovely family you have!


Thanks! It can get a little crazy when all 4 are full of energy


----------



## Johnpauliegal

JessicaAlice said:


> ...and my other two (the sisters)
> 
> Mable (Calico) and GiGi
> View attachment 4185583
> 
> ^^^^ when they were kittens
> 
> View attachment 4185584
> 
> ^^^^now



I love it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jehaga said:


> My stowaway
> View attachment 4142209


Is that a Russian blue fur?  My cat, Sylvester passed away 1-1/2 years ago. She was 15. 

Sylvester is on the left and TigerLily on the right.




Here is TigerLily now.


----------



## madamefifi

Frances did a bit of modeling for me the other day [emoji23]She’s such a character and never met a camera she didn’t like!


----------



## sdkitty

madamefifi said:


> Frances did a bit of modeling for me the other day [emoji23]She’s such a character and never met a camera she didn’t like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187581
> View attachment 4187583
> View attachment 4187588
> View attachment 4187593
> View attachment 4187597


she's a lovely model and you take pictures worthy of a book


----------



## jehaga

Johnpauliegal said:


> Is that a Russian blue fur?  My cat, Sylvester passed away 1-1/2 years ago. She was 15.
> 
> Sylvester is on the left and TigerLily on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4187543
> 
> 
> Here is TigerLily now.
> View attachment 4187548


Yes. I adore her. 

Sorry to hear about your Sylvester. I bet he was a wonderful cat, as is TigerLily!


----------



## jehaga

madamefifi said:


> Frances did a bit of modeling for me the other day [emoji23]She’s such a character and never met a camera she didn’t like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187581
> View attachment 4187583
> View attachment 4187588
> View attachment 4187593
> View attachment 4187597


These pictures are amazing!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jehaga said:


> Yes. I adore her.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Sylvester. I bet he was a wonderful cat, as is TigerLily!


Thank you and your little stowaway is adorable. 
Sylvester liked going into anything that was opened also.   I miss him.


----------



## JessicaAlice

madamefifi said:


> Frances did a bit of modeling for me the other day [emoji23]She’s such a character and never met a camera she didn’t like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187581
> View attachment 4187583
> View attachment 4187588
> View attachment 4187593
> View attachment 4187597


She is beautiful!!!! Great pictures too!!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Here's my beloved tuxedo, Maoki.  She had surgery to remove a tumor in her gut 2 weeks ago and is recovering well:



She likes to pose next to my tea time treats.  Please excuse her shaved belly...


Here's another one of her pre-surgery:


----------



## pearlsnjeans

madamefifi said:


> Frances did a bit of modeling for me the other day [emoji23]She’s such a character and never met a camera she didn’t like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187581
> View attachment 4187583
> View attachment 4187588
> View attachment 4187593
> View attachment 4187597



Beautiful cat!   Beautiful photos~


----------



## madamefifi

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here's my beloved tuxedo, Maoki.  She had surgery to remove a tumor in her gut 2 weeks ago and is recovering well:
> 
> View attachment 4192642
> 
> She likes to pose next to my tea time treats.  Please excuse her shaved belly...
> 
> 
> Here's another one of her pre-surgery:
> View attachment 4192644



She looks marvelous! Continue to recover well, little one!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

madamefifi said:


> She looks marvelous! Continue to recover well, little one!



Thank you so much, @madamefifi   I'll do my best to take care of Maoki and help her recover well.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here's my beloved tuxedo, Maoki.  She had surgery to remove a tumor in her gut 2 weeks ago and is recovering well:
> 
> View attachment 4192642
> 
> She likes to pose next to my tea time treats.  Please excuse her shaved belly...
> 
> 
> Here's another one of her pre-surgery:
> View attachment 4192644


So glad she's doing well after surgery.  She's a cutie (reminds me of my own).


----------



## pearlsnjeans

CanuckBagLover said:


> So glad she's doing well after surgery.  She's a cutie (reminds me of my own).



Thank you so much!  I love tuxedos-- but all cats are adorable!


----------



## Murphy47

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thank you so much!  I love tuxedos-- but all cats are adorable!



If u love Tuxedos, you’ll love this guy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



He’s been hanging around for months. He was starving and sad. Limp tail, slinking around. Got him fattened up a bit and he’s becoming a proud kitty again. 
We’re working to be able to catch him and take him to the vet or a shelter but he’s too skittish for that just yet.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Murphy47 said:


> If u love Tuxedos, you’ll love this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193948
> 
> He’s been hanging around for months. He was starving and sad. Limp tail, slinking around. Got him fattened up a bit and he’s becoming a proud kitty again.
> We’re working to be able to catch him and take him to the vet or a shelter but he’s too skittish for that just yet.



OMG!! He's so beautiful  
You're so lovely for taking care of him. Is he a stray?  I'm sure he will grow to trust you (he stayed long enough to let you take a picture and-- EYE CONTACT!)

I rescued my Maoki from the shelter when she was 8 years old. It turns out that she was a trained cat for emotional support!  She's 14 now and has renewed energy and vitality after her surgery.

If only my landlord didn't restrict the number of cats we can keep, I'd have many tuxies.


----------



## Murphy47

pearlsnjeans said:


> OMG!! He's so beautiful
> You're so lovely for taking care of him. Is he a stray?  I'm sure he will grow to trust you (he stayed long enough to let you take a picture and-- EYE CONTACT!)
> 
> I rescued my Maoki from the shelter when she was 8 years old. It turns out that she was a trained cat for emotional support!  She's 14 now and has renewed energy and vitality after her surgery.
> 
> If only my landlord didn't restrict the number of cats we can keep, I'd have many tuxies.



We have adopted 3 on purpose. On just last week. I already had an outdoor kitty who’s been here for about a year, and other who’s been around since Xmas. 
Six is enough for the moment.


----------



## APhiJill

My 17 year old rescue cat Thelma. I lost my rescue Calico Louise (aka Lulu) a year ago


----------



## JessicaAlice

APhiJill said:


> View attachment 4195862
> 
> My 17 year old rescue cat Thelma. I lost my rescue Calico Louise (aka Lulu) a year ago



She is beautiful!!
Sorry about Louise XOXO


----------



## Murphy47

JessicaAlice said:


> She is beautiful!!
> Sorry about Louise XOXO



Love that fluffy tail!


----------



## HashtagGoals

Ohhhh. I love this thread. I wanna share too[emoji76][emoji76]
	

		
			
		

		
	





The one sleeping is Penny. She’s a rescue. Poor thing was in foster care until two because no one wanted her because of her eye condition [emoji80] she got one eye removed last year and she’s doing great now!

The second one is Bella. She’s a rescue too! She got hit by a car and they told me she was blind so I thought Penny and Bella would be great friends. But she’s not blind at all[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Penny hates her most of the time[emoji85]


----------



## Murphy47

HashtagGoals said:


> Ohhhh. I love this thread. I wanna share too[emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195879
> View attachment 4195882
> 
> 
> The one sleeping is Penny. She’s a rescue. Poor thing was in foster care until two because no one wanted her because of her eye condition [emoji80] she got one eye removed last year and she’s doing great now!
> 
> The second one is Bella. She’s a rescue too! She got hit by a car and they told me she was blind so I thought Penny and Bella would be great friends. But she’s not blind at all[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Penny hates her most of the time[emoji85]



What sweeties! 
We just adopted a third which we assured got along well with other cats. 
Not. True.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## HashtagGoals

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4196141



It’s as if kitty is saying “do I look cute from this angle?”[emoji81][emoji177] and what darling eyes!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

A feral cat made my farm her home and had a kitten here this summer. A cat welfare charity has managed to Trap, Neuter and return her, so at least she’ll have no more kittens. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’ve been feeding them since I noticed that she’d arrived, I’m not sure if she gave birth here or elsewhere; I’ve called her ‘Tabsy’ and her kitten ‘Kit’ [emoji3]  
When Kit is a little older they’ll be neutered and returned (I say ‘they’ because I do not know whether Kit is a girl or a boy)
They’re feral, I don’t know Tabsys history and they come and go as they please, I cannot pet them, but through time they are getting less frightened of me and my DH, and are even starting to get a little curious [emoji2]


----------



## wee drop o bush

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4196141



This was Smokey, in July past, he died peacefully at the grand old age of 18. He was an abandoned kitten that found his way to me, though he was not feral like Kit.


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> This was Smokey, in July past, he died peacefully at the grand old age of 18. He was an abandoned kitten that found his way to me, though he was not feral like Kit.
> View attachment 4196178


What a coat he had, so glossy!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Pessie said:


> What a coat he had, so glossy!



Thank you, Smokey was a good boy. I still forget that’s he’s gone and look for him [emoji813]


----------



## pixiejenna

This was my Yeti last night. He was running around like a mad man. I thought that he stole the bag of stuff I bought from Arvada because it looked like he was carrying it around I his mouth as everything fell out of the bag. Turns out he got his head stuck in the handle and eventually tore it off to create this lovely bib. Then he proceeded to hide behind the furniture were I can't reach him to take it off. Note his other loot in the background fluffy duster and ribbons lol.


----------



## Murphy47

pixiejenna said:


> This was my Yeti last night. He was running around like a mad man. I thought that he stole the bag of stuff I bought from Arvada because it looked like he was carrying it around I his mouth as everything fell out of the bag. Turns out he got his head stuck in the handle and eventually tore it off to create this lovely bib. Then he proceeded to hide behind the furniture were I can't reach him to take it off. Note his other loot in the background fluffy duster and ribbons lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198494



So cute! 
Wish I could find my cats stash spot. 
So far I am missing: my fav hair clip, the top to an expensive travel coffee mug, ALL hair ties left unattended and one sink strainer/drain plug. Have looked in what I thought was all the spots and nada.


----------



## pixiejenna

Murphy47 said:


> So cute!
> Wish I could find my cats stash spot.
> So far I am missing: my fav hair clip, the top to an expensive travel coffee mug, ALL hair ties left unattended and one sink strainer/drain plug. Have looked in what I thought was all the spots and nada.


Lol my guys don't really hide anything they just steal it and leave it wherever they get board of it lol. Vacuuming involves about 10 minutes of pick up because of this. Pretty much anything on the bathroom counter attracts Yeti. Usually because it's something that he can roll around. Anything with a brush is also popular. Had a toothbrush I was using to clean guacamole that got on my toms, left on the counter gone. Cheeto has a thing for sponges he has a scrub daddy he'll run around the house with. Basically if I can't find it, it must be under a dresser or the stove were they can't get to it lol. Last week a new mascara Yeti stole from the bathroom promptly lost it under the dresser and cheeto came over to help fish it out and they accepted that it was gone.


----------



## Murphy47

pixiejenna said:


> Lol my guys don't really hide anything they just steal it and leave it wherever they get board of it lol. Vacuuming involves about 10 minutes of pick up because of this. Pretty much anything on the bathroom counter attracts Yeti. Usually because it's something that he can roll around. Anything with a brush is also popular. Had a toothbrush I was using to clean guacamole that got on my toms, left on the counter gone. Cheeto has a thing for sponges he has a scrub daddy he'll run around the house with. Basically if I can't find it, it must be under a dresser or the stove were they can't get to it lol. Last week a new mascara Yeti stole from the bathroom promptly lost it under the dresser and cheeto came over to help fish it out and they accepted that it was gone.



I have 3 vacuums just to keep up with the hair. 
One of my babies was a dumpster kitty so what she steals is really random. 
And you can’t bring fast food home coz she’ll dive in head first.


----------



## pixiejenna

Murphy47 said:


> I have 3 vacuums just to keep up with the hair.
> One of my babies was a dumpster kitty so what she steals is really random.
> And you can’t bring fast food home coz she’ll dive in head first.


Lol our guys have been pretty good with food. Only once when they were kittens did they stuff their head into Starbucks egg bites bag. They'll hover around us in the kitchen but that's about it. And if I don't clean up the frying pan after making eggs they'll drink the water I put in it lol.


----------



## Murphy47

pixiejenna said:


> Lol our guys have been pretty good with food. Only once when they were kittens did they stuff their head into Starbucks egg bites bag. They'll hover around us in the kitchen but that's about it. And if I don't clean up the frying pan after making eggs they'll drink the water I put in it lol.



One loves ice cubes. The other likes soda. 
They don’t really LIKE people food but they do like to stalk and “kill” it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yeti LOVES ice cubes and our freezer is on the bottom of the fridge. It's actually how I ended up luring him out if he hears that freezer door open he's there in a heartbeat lol. Then I was able to get the bag bib off of him last night.


----------



## Murphy47

pixiejenna said:


> Yeti LOVES ice cubes and our freezer is on the bottom of the fridge. It's actually how I ended up luring him out if he hears that freezer door open he's there in a heartbeat lol. Then I was able to get the bag bib off of him last night.



Good plan!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

wee drop o bush said:


> This was Smokey, in July past, he died peacefully at the grand old age of 18. He was an abandoned kitten that found his way to me, though he was not feral like Kit.
> View attachment 4196178


So sad for your loss.  So lucky he found his way to you.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> This was my Yeti last night. He was running around like a mad man. I thought that he stole the bag of stuff I bought from Arvada because it looked like he was carrying it around I his mouth as everything fell out of the bag. Turns out he got his head stuck in the handle and eventually tore it off to create this lovely bib. Then he proceeded to hide behind the furniture were I can't reach him to take it off. Note his other loot in the background fluffy duster and ribbons lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198494


Hilarious!


----------



## gimpy2715

What a sweet thread I love seeing everyone's kitties [emoji5].   Here are my two babies Mitsy and Kali.  Mitsy is the one with the thumbs, I took her home from a farm when she was a tiny kitten.  And Kali is the fluff ball who was born to a group of ferals near my work.  I would feed them and she became very friendly, eventually I took her home and now all she wants to do is lay in my lap and purr.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

gimpy2715 said:


> What a sweet thread I love seeing everyone's kitties [emoji5].   Here are my two babies Mitsy and Kali.  Mitsy is the one with the thumbs, I took her home from a farm when she was a tiny kitten.  And Kali is the fluff ball who was born to a group of ferals near my work.  I would feed them and she became very friendly, eventually I took her home and now all she wants to do is lay in my lap and purr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204899
> View attachment 4204900


So lovely! Such a sweet story how they came to you.


----------



## gimpy2715

CanuckBagLover said:


> So lovely! Such a sweet story how they came to you.


Thank you I love them so much.  It makes me cry to see how thankful the fluffy one is to have a home.  I thought she was going to be so angry at me for catching her, putting her in a cage, and then taking her to the vet for her shots and to be fixed.  Not to mention after I got her back home I had to put the cone on her head which she hated!   But I put her on the couch and she came up beside me and put her head on my lap. I think I started crying [emoji24] it was like she knew she was safe from the hard life she had been living.  It still makes me cry how sweet she is and she never tries to go outside lol.  Here is a picture of her right when she first crawled into my lap [emoji76]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

gimpy2715 said:


> Thank you I love them so much.  It makes me cry to see how thankful the fluffy one is to have a home.  I thought she was going to be so angry at me for catching her, putting her in a cage, and then taking her to the vet for her shots and to be fixed.  Not to mention after I got her back home I had to put the cone on her head which she hated!   But I put her on the couch and she came up beside me and put her head on my lap. I think I started crying [emoji24] it was like she knew she was safe from the hard life she had been living.  It still makes me cry how sweet she is and she never tries to go outside lol.  Here is a picture of her right when she first crawled into my lap [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204956


I think I'm going to cry too!!


----------



## shazzy quijano

Not sure if I already posted this but to share our loved cat, Saphira


----------



## CanuckBagLover

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4204967
> 
> Not sure if I already posted this but to share our loved cat, Saphira


What breed is she? She looks so exotic.


----------



## Helen MacDonald

My two Norwegian Forest cats, Cloud(grey and white) and Storm(black and white)


----------



## gimpy2715

Helen MacDonald said:


> My two Norwegian Forest cats, Cloud(grey and white) and Storm(black and white)


I love all that fluff!


----------



## PewPew

gimpy2715 said:


> What a sweet thread I love seeing everyone's kitties [emoji5].   Here are my two babies Mitsy and Kali.  Mitsy is the one with the thumbs, I took her home from a farm when she was a tiny kitten.  And Kali is the fluff ball who was born to a group of ferals near my work.  I would feed them and she became very friendly, eventually I took her home and now all she wants to do is lay in my lap and purr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204899
> View attachment 4204900



Your babies have the sweetest faces! Kali’s hair and makeup are so on point.  SLAY GIRL!


----------



## gimpy2715

PewPew said:


> Your babies have the sweetest faces! Kali’s hair and makeup are so on point. [emoji38] SLAY GIRL!


Haha I love makeup so that comment really made me smile [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## madamefifi

Arthur, one of my 2 ginger boys. He’s about 10 years old.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My silly girl sprawled out on my bed


----------



## Murphy47

CanuckBagLover said:


> My silly girl sprawled out on my bed
> View attachment 4210897



What a cutie!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Murphy47 said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you


----------



## jehaga




----------



## CanuckBagLover

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4211984


What big eyes!


----------



## HashtagGoals

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4211984



Oh how I wish I could convince my cats to wear cute collars!!! Your kitty is so darling!


----------



## Yuki85

May I introduce “ Rambo” - our new family member since yesterday. 







And of course Yuki [emoji192]


----------



## Murphy47

Yuki85 said:


> May I introduce “ Rambo” - our new family member since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4212920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212921
> 
> 
> And of course Yuki [emoji192]
> 
> View attachment 4212924



What cuties!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> May I introduce “ Rambo” - our new family member since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4212920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212921
> 
> 
> And of course Yuki [emoji192]
> 
> View attachment 4212924


omg....how cute


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> May I introduce “ Rambo” - our new family member since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4212920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212921
> 
> 
> And of course Yuki [emoji192]
> 
> View attachment 4212924


Rambo is adorable!! How old?  Is Yuki accepting Rambo?


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> Rambo is adorable!! How old?  Is Yuki accepting Rambo?



Rambo is 9 weeks. Both cats have not really met yet. Rambo needs to get his vaccination first and is living at moment behind a glass door. So they only see each other. Both need time to get used to the new situation


----------



## HashtagGoals

Yuki85 said:


> May I introduce “ Rambo” - our new family member since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4212920



I DIEEEEEEEE [emoji76][emoji177]


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Rambo is 9 weeks. Both cats have not really met yet. Rambo needs to get his vaccination first and is living at moment behind a glass door. So they only see each other. Both need time to get used to the new situation


kitten is a scottish fold?


----------



## sally.m

A scottish baby


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tabsy the Momma barn cat and her Kit her kitten, momma cat has been spayed so even though she looks pregnant, she isn’t. She is a lovely cat and has suddenly decided that she wants to pet me and rub around me looking for affection 
I wish I knew her life history from before she arrived at my farm, her kitten is still a lot shyer than her


----------



## sdkitty

wee drop o bush said:


> Tabsy the Momma barn cat and her Kit her kitten, momma cat has been spayed so even though she looks pregnant, she isn’t. She is a lovely cat and has suddenly decided that she wants to pet me and rub around me looking for affection
> I wish I knew her life history from before she arrived at my farm, her kitten is still a lot shyer than her
> View attachment 4228516
> View attachment 4228519
> View attachment 4228520


sweet
I find it amazing how some of the "ordinary" house cats and even feral cats can be so beautiful......I had a cat years ago that was a longish haired tabby.  When she was a kitten people would come over to see her - said she was the cutest kitten they had seen.


----------



## sally.m

wee drop o bush said:


> Tabsy the Momma barn cat and her Kit her kitten, momma cat has been spayed so even though she looks pregnant, she isn’t. She is a lovely cat and has suddenly decided that she wants to pet me and rub around me looking for affection
> I wish I knew her life history from before she arrived at my farm, her kitten is still a lot shyer than her
> View attachment 4228516
> View attachment 4228519
> View attachment 4228520


Little fluffy butts!


----------



## ive_flipped

Helen MacDonald said:


> My two Norwegian Forest cats, Cloud(grey and white) and Storm(black and white)



Lol I love the look on his face. It’s like you took him off guard with the picture


----------



## madamefifi

My DH brought this little boy home a few weeks ago—he just sort of appeared amongst the feral colony DH takes care of. We are calling him Virgil [emoji173]️


----------



## Erum7860

Dobby The House Cat [emoji77]


----------



## Murphy47

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 4232504
> View attachment 4232514
> 
> 
> Dobby The House Cat [emoji77]



Sooo sweet!


----------



## sdkitty

madamefifi said:


> My DH brought this little boy home a few weeks ago—he just sort of appeared amongst the feral colony DH takes care of. We are calling him Virgil [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232500
> View attachment 4232501


good for you and DH
so he's a baby and just showed up with a bunch of adults?
probably someone dumped him
There used to be a lot of feral cats in Laughlin.  Every now and then you'd find one that was obviously tame/friendly.  Broke my heart to think someone would just dump their pet like that.


----------



## Yuki85

My babies


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 4249371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249373


that kitten is so precious
I've said my next cat will be a one-year-old but you're giving me pause with these pic


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 4249371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249373


How is your kitten doing?   Has your older cat accepted the new comer?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My little girl loves playing with ribbons!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Adorable Cats and Kittens 
My feral Momma and kitten are rather spoilt now, they only like kibble and pouches that are fish based. The Momma ‘Tabsy’ has started meowing at me and they’ve both started purring when feed them and spend time with them. Kit approaches me now and is starting to allow me to pet him


----------



## sdkitty

wee drop o bush said:


> Adorable Cats and Kittens
> My feral Momma and kitten are rather spoilt now, they only like kibble and pouches that are fish based. The Momma has started meowing at me and they’ve both started purring when feed them I spend time with them
> View attachment 4249597
> 
> View attachment 4249598
> 
> View attachment 4249600


they're pretty


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you, I know I am biased, but they are


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> good for you and DH
> so he's a baby and just showed up with a bunch of adults?
> probably someone dumped him
> There used to be a lot of feral cats in Laughlin.  Every now and then you'd find one that was obviously tame/friendly.  Broke my heart to think someone would just dump their pet like that.



I lived near the AFB in Vegas years ago and lost count of the military families that just put the car out the door when they left. 
Makes me mad to this day.


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> How is your kitten doing?   Has your older cat accepted the new comer?



Thank you for asking!!! Yes, god bless me! The old one is playing with the kitten!!


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> that kitten is so precious
> I've said my next cat will be a one-year-old but you're giving me pause with these pic



I always got my cats from shelters, Rambo (Scottish fold) is my first kitten [emoji192]! It feels different because I can see him growing and growing!! Love him so much[emoji1]


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> I always got my cats from shelters, Rambo (Scottish fold) is my first kitten [emoji192]! It feels different because I can see him growing and growing!! Love him so much[emoji1]


cute name
he is adorable
I always say kittens are cute but more trouble.....but seeing him


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


>


Just too cute!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


>


that baby is the cutest thing
I got my cat a bed like yours ......he doesn't seem to like it


----------



## APhiJill

Not mine, but this is my friend’s kitten Simba. I wanted one of his litter mates, but I’m now fostering 2 cats (pics soon to come)


----------



## Katiamelia

Lucy and Mika, my two girls!


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


>


this may be the cutest cat ever


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> this may be the cutest cat ever


 thank you


----------



## LOREBUNDE

LOREBUNDE said:


> Avi is now retired and living the life~


My Avi passed away in November, he was the best!!


----------



## Lilybarb

This is Bullit. His mother, a feral cat, had him and 3 more under a bush in my yard. A feral cat volunteer group caught his siblings, leaving the mom & Bullit. Mama kitty is still skittish so she comes in to eat then leaves, but as you can see, he hangs out. Mom & Bullit are now “fixed”, each with a clipped ear to show it’s been accomplished. Both are great hunters!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lilybarb said:


> This is Bullit. His mother, a feral cat, had him and 3 more under a bush in my yard. A feral cat volunteer group caught his siblings, leaving the mom & Bullit. Mama kitty is still skittish so she comes in to eat then leaves, but as you can see, he hangs out. Mom & Bullit are now “fixed”, each with a clipped ear to show it’s been accomplished. Both are great hunters!


Such a sweet story!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Lilybarb

CanuckBagLover said:


> Peek-a-boo!
> View attachment 4322764


That’s such a cute pic!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lilybarb said:


> This is Bullit. His mother, a feral cat, had him and 3 more under a bush in my yard. A feral cat volunteer group caught his siblings, leaving the mom & Bullit. Mama kitty is still skittish so she comes in to eat then leaves, but as you can see, he hangs out. Mom & Bullit are now “fixed”, each with a clipped ear to show it’s been accomplished. Both are great hunters!



Adorable  The same situation happened me at my farm. 
I still have the feral momma and one of her 4 feral kittens, the remaining kittens were tamed and then rehomed . A cat welfare charity helped out; they’ve both been fixed too, with a clipped ear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






They’ve gotten tame and affectionate with me


----------



## Lilybarb

wee drop o bush said:


> Adorable  The same situation happened me at my farm.
> I still have the feral momma and one of her 4 feral kittens, the remaining kittens were tamed and then rehomed . A cat welfare charity helped out; they’ve both been fixed too, with a clipped ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’ve gotten tame and affectionate with me


Beautiful twosome! Feral kitties take a lot of work don’t they. Poor things. 
If only folks would spay and neuter. Sigh...


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> This is Bullit. His mother, a feral cat, had him and 3 more under a bush in my yard. A feral cat volunteer group caught his siblings, leaving the mom & Bullit. Mama kitty is still skittish so she comes in to eat then leaves, but as you can see, he hangs out. Mom & Bullit are now “fixed”, each with a clipped ear to show it’s been accomplished. Both are great hunters!


pretty cat..he doesn't look feral.  I've heard that feral cats - even if raised from kittens - are different than domestic cats.  so is bullit your pet?  or just kinda tame feral who takes a nap on the bed you provide?


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> pretty cat..he doesn't look feral.  I've heard that feral cats - even if raised from kittens - are different than domestic cats.  so is bullit your pet?  or just kinda tame feral who takes a nap on the bed you provide?


I wouldn’t classify him as feral at all now. It took a loong time & lots of petting to get him tame. He follows me around the house talking to me now, and will lie in my lap purring for a while. He is a Big Talker! He will always be both an indoor/outdoor cat tho. I do have a cat box for him in case he has to go. Mama kitty on the other hand would still be classified as feral - eats & scoots out, & panics if I close the door all the way. I also have 2 insulated boxes with straw & heating pads outside that she likes. Sometimes the neighbors’ cat takes a nap in one too.


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> I wouldn’t classify him as feral at all now. It took a loong time & lots of petting to get him tame. He follows me around the house talking to me now, and will lie in my lap purring for a while. He is a Big Talker! He will always be both an indoor/outdoor cat tho. I do have a cat box for him in case he has to go. Mama kitty on the other hand would still be classified as feral - eats & scoots out, & panics if I close the door all the way. I also have 2 insulated boxes with straw & heating pads outside that she likes. Sometimes the neighbors’ cat takes a nap in one too.


bless you
we travel sometimes to a place along a river....they have had colonies of ferals (now mostly eliminated by people)
I always felt bad for those poor kitties living outdoors with no vet care.  It really bothered me when once in a while one would obviously be tame - abandoned there by some ignorant person who thought that was a fine thing to do


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> bless you
> we travel sometimes to a place along a river....they have had colonies of ferals (now mostly eliminated by people)
> I always felt bad for those poor kitties living outdoors with no vet care.  It really bothered me when once in a while one would obviously be tame - abandoned there by some ignorant person who thought that was a fine thing to do


Thank you! - it’s just that I can’t stand to see any creature hungry and cold. Kitty shelters are really easy to build, but they do have to be maintained. 
Shame on people who threw those cats out. Some people shouldn’t own pets at all. They (animals) are put on the earth for our benefit and enjoyment, and deserve to be treated with respect and taken care of, spayed & neutered to keep the population in check, & not just thrown out like trash. 
Ok off my soapbox now.


----------



## Lilybarb

2 pics I’d like to post but I have to do it in separate posts otherwise a number of other photos attach for some unknown reason. 
Here’s Number 1


----------



## Lilybarb

Now here’s Number 2. I don’t know why he likes his leg SO much. It’s like he’s saying “This is my leg. LOOK AT IT!”


----------



## sand

This is Lucy - when we adopted her 4 years ago, they said she was 5.   However, I think they forgot to put a "1" in front of the 5 as she is the slowest moving 5 (well, now 9 year old) cat I have ever known.   She actually was never able to jump...we had to buy her pet stairs so she could climb up on the sofa and our bed.   She is the sweetest kitty I have ever owned; you just have to look at her and she starts to purr!


----------



## Lilybarb

Lucy’s markings are adorable - I love the eyeliiner and the leaf shape! God was having fun painting Miss Lucy.


----------



## mcb100

This is my cat. About three years ago, I drove 2 and a half hours away from my house to go to this fair. Obviously, not as fun as shopping (for me anyways), but I like the fun atmosphere of family, rides, and games, I don't know why. It is way out in the country, like deep in the country. (I myself am from modern suburbs and love the city, so it was a different atmosphere for me.) I get out to the parking lot of the fair around 10:30pm, and I spot this cat wandering around the fields of the parking lot all by himself. He was actually very friendly, not wild. So I pick him up and put him in the back of my car and we drive the 2 and a half hours home together. He was a very good boy--he took a nap in the car. I didn't think he belonged to anyone because he was very hungry/skinny, dirty, and not fixed. The original goal was to find him a nice home but then we bonded and now he is my cat and I wouldn't have it any other way. He is an indoor only cat, loves cuddles.

He is super affectionate. The only problem that I have with him is that he is fat. I would appreciate no negative comments about his weight because I already know that he is fat. He was super skinny when I picked him up, and then when he got in the house he gained a lot of weight. But we are working on the problem. The vet said that he is very healthy and not prediabetic. We are working on proper nutrition and exercise. (I don't overfeed him but he doesn't like to move or play very much, he is lazy.)
Anyways, he loves cat trees, screened in porches, and cuddles. We (me, my SO, and the cat) are planning on moving to a new home within two years, so the cat will have to get used to that because of course I will be taking him with me.


----------



## Lilybarb

mcb100 said:


> This is my cat. About three years ago, I drove 2 and a half hours away from my house to go to this fair. Obviously, not as fun as shopping (for me anyways), but I like the fun atmosphere of family, rides, and games, I don't know why. It is way out in the country, like deep in the country. (I myself am from modern suburbs and love the city, so it was a different atmosphere for me.) I get out to the parking lot of the fair around 10:30pm, and I spot this cat wandering around the fields of the parking lot all by himself. He was actually very friendly, not wild. So I pick him up and put him in the back of my car and we drive the 2 and a half hours home together. He was a very good boy--he took a nap in the car. I didn't think he belonged to anyone because he was very hungry/skinny, dirty, and not fixed. The original goal was to find him a nice home but then we bonded and now he is my cat and I wouldn't have it any other way. He is an indoor only cat, loves cuddles.
> 
> He is super affectionate. The only problem that I have with him is that he is fat. I would appreciate no negative comments about his weight because I already know that he is fat. He was super skinny when I picked him up, and then when he got in the house he gained a lot of weight. But we are working on the problem. The vet said that he is very healthy and not prediabetic. We are working on proper nutrition and exercise. (I don't overfeed him but he doesn't like to move or play very much, he is lazy.)
> Anyways, he loves cat trees, screened in porches, and cuddles. We (me, my SO, and the cat) are planning on moving to a new home within two years, so the cat will have to get used to that because of course I will be taking him with me.


He’s a beautiful kitty!! The 3rd pic is so funny—looks like the typical male aftervdinner!  
Glad you picked him up. You know, I have had cats all my life and I would free-feed them and none of them ever got fat, UNTIL I took on 2 feral cats (which I have now). The male younger cat is fine. The mother cat however, came to me severely thin as she was trying to feed 4 babies and took everything she could find to them. After all but one baby was picked up by a feral cat volunteer, I had mom treated for tapeworm and spayed. She now will come in the house to eat, but the thing is, as long as there is food in the bowl she will keep coming back and back to eat until the bowl is empty. I understand that the spay made her hormones go crazy, but I’ve never ever seen a cat who eats AND eats as she does. Being a feral cat - her entire life it appears - perhaps she thinks  she should keep eating as long as there is food because she doesn’t  know when she will get more?? I dunno.  She’s soo fat now, and I’ve swapped her food (I only feed dry) to a lower calorie and only allow 1/2 cup twice per day to get weight down. Of course I have no control over what she catches during the day, but as overweight as she is now I can’t imagine she’s fast enough to catch much.
Best of luck with your friend. Sure is a pretty one!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mcb100 said:


> This is my cat. About three years ago, I drove 2 and a half hours away from my house to go to this fair. Obviously, not as fun as shopping (for me anyways), but I like the fun atmosphere of family, rides, and games, I don't know why. It is way out in the country, like deep in the country. (I myself am from modern suburbs and love the city, so it was a different atmosphere for me.) I get out to the parking lot of the fair around 10:30pm, and I spot this cat wandering around the fields of the parking lot all by himself. He was actually very friendly, not wild. So I pick him up and put him in the back of my car and we drive the 2 and a half hours home together. He was a very good boy--he took a nap in the car. I didn't think he belonged to anyone because he was very hungry/skinny, dirty, and not fixed. The original goal was to find him a nice home but then we bonded and now he is my cat and I wouldn't have it any other way. He is an indoor only cat, loves cuddles.
> 
> He is super affectionate. The only problem that I have with him is that he is fat. I would appreciate no negative comments about his weight because I already know that he is fat. He was super skinny when I picked him up, and then when he got in the house he gained a lot of weight. But we are working on the problem. The vet said that he is very healthy and not prediabetic. We are working on proper nutrition and exercise. (I don't overfeed him but he doesn't like to move or play very much, he is lazy.)
> Anyways, he loves cat trees, screened in porches, and cuddles. We (me, my SO, and the cat) are planning on moving to a new home within two years, so the cat will have to get used to that because of course I will be taking him with me.




What a handsome boy! And a heartwarming story!  I think he is just enjoying the life of luxury after scrounging for himself.  Maybe he needs a little kitten playmate to get him active?  Something to think about when you move to your new home if its larger?)

My last cat was fat - he was a couch potato too and would eat everything - and I had since he was a kitten.  I had to put him on diet but it was still was very hard.  My current cat is the exact opposite. I adopted her last summer. She is about 3 1/2 years old. She is a fussy eater, only eats when she's hungry and has so much energy!  She always wants to play and goes into full stalk mode like she's hunting for prey.  I wish I had a bigger home for her to run around in and a small enclosed backyard that I could let her out with careful supervision.  (I live in a condo).

Anyway, enjoy your big guy! He looks like a  sweety! And keep us posted!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My little tiger lily


----------



## Yuki85

Napping time [emoji4]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Napping time [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4349274
> 
> View attachment 4349275


So cute!!!  Looks like Yuki is coming around to her new baby sibling.


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> Napping time [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4349274
> 
> View attachment 4349275


A back sleeper!


----------



## vinbenphon1

LOREBUNDE said:


> My Avi passed away in November, he was the best!!


So sorry LB.. hugs.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

LOREBUNDE said:


> Avi is now retired and living the life~


yes, my little Avi passed this past November before Thanksgiving.  He lived a good life and was very loved!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LOREBUNDE said:


> yes, my little Avi passed this past November before Thanksgiving.  He lived a good life and was very loved!


So sorry.


----------



## Lilybarb

Feral cat no more! Here he is trying to get in my lap. He’s spoiled rotten already.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lilybarb said:


> Feral cat no more! Here he is trying to get in my lap. He’s spoiled rotten already.



There is nothing more comforting than a cat curled up in your lap.


----------



## kbell

mcb100 said:


> This is my cat. About three years ago, I drove 2 and a half hours away from my house to go to this fair. Obviously, not as fun as shopping (for me anyways), but I like the fun atmosphere of family, rides, and games, I don't know why. It is way out in the country, like deep in the country. (I myself am from modern suburbs and love the city, so it was a different atmosphere for me.) I get out to the parking lot of the fair around 10:30pm, and I spot this cat wandering around the fields of the parking lot all by himself. He was actually very friendly, not wild. So I pick him up and put him in the back of my car and we drive the 2 and a half hours home together. He was a very good boy--he took a nap in the car. I didn't think he belonged to anyone because he was very hungry/skinny, dirty, and not fixed. The original goal was to find him a nice home but then we bonded and now he is my cat and I wouldn't have it any other way. He is an indoor only cat, loves cuddles.
> 
> He is super affectionate. The only problem that I have with him is that he is fat. I would appreciate no negative comments about his weight because I already know that he is fat. He was super skinny when I picked him up, and then when he got in the house he gained a lot of weight. But we are working on the problem. The vet said that he is very healthy and not prediabetic. We are working on proper nutrition and exercise. (I don't overfeed him but he doesn't like to move or play very much, he is lazy.)
> Anyways, he loves cat trees, screened in porches, and cuddles. We (me, my SO, and the cat) are planning on moving to a new home within two years, so the cat will have to get used to that because of course I will be taking him with me.



My cats are both fat too... had since kittens. The weight issue started on both after they were fixed. I cut back on food per vet recommendations but they’re both still kind of fat and always want food! They are brother & sister Siamese/domestic mix. They too are lazy... but happy


----------



## Lilybarb

CanuckBagLover said:


> There is nothing more comforting than a cat curled up in your lap.


Unless he’s there when you need to go pee!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lilybarb said:


> Feral cat no more! Here he is trying to get in my lap. He’s spoiled rotten already.





There’s something very special about affection and trust from a feral cat. I was really surprised and delighted when this beautiful feral girl first rubbed against me with her head. I’d never expected anything more than her tolerating my presence when I fed her 
She still has her moods and sometimes doesn’t want any contact with me, I let her approach me on her own terms.
Her kitten on the other hand winds round my legs so much that I’ve fallen over into a haystack because of him


----------



## Lilybarb

Such a gorgeous pair!!   
“so much that I’ve fallen over into a haystack”


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lilybarb said:


> Such a gorgeous pair!!
> “so much that I’ve fallen over into a haystack”



Yep, Kit winds himself right around my legs  
Not bad for a kitten that hissed and spat at me when I first saw him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kbell said:


> My cats are both fat too... had since kittens. The weight issue started on both after they were fixed. I cut back on food per vet recommendations but they’re both still kind of fat and always want food! They are brother & sister Siamese/domestic mix. They too are lazy... but happy
> 
> View attachment 4355252


They're beautiful!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Lilybarb said:


> Feral cat no more! Here he is trying to get in my lap. He’s spoiled rotten already.


cute little tiger kitty!


----------



## kbell

CanuckBagLover said:


> They're beautiful!!



Thank you! [emoji258]


----------



## LolaCalifornia

sand said:


> This is Lucy - when we adopted her 4 years ago, they said she was 5.   However, I think they forgot to put a "1" in front of the 5 as she is the slowest moving 5 (well, now 9 year old) cat I have ever known.   She actually was never able to jump...we had to buy her pet stairs so she could climb up on the sofa and our bed.   She is the sweetest kitty I have ever owned; you just have to look at her and she starts to purr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340352



One of my cats, Harley, wasn’t able to jump well due to cataracts since he was about 5 or 6 years old. He’s now almost 15, but he’s never been a good jumper. The vet thinks a contributing factor could be that he got scared and possibly hurt during one of the missed jumps, and since then, his lack of confidence makes it worse. Lucy is beautiful!


----------



## frenchyo8

My baby boy CJ


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Now here’s Number 2. I don’t know why he likes his leg SO much. It’s like he’s saying “This is my leg. LOOK AT IT!”


ANOTHER pic of Bullit with that left leg out -always. Like one of those people who have to sleep with one foot off the bed & uncovered.


----------



## wee drop o bush

This wee stray man has decided that I’m his mummy. 
I had the local cat welfare volunteer TNR him, he’s now looking sleeker and less thin than he was in this photo from 2 weeks ago. I’ve had to feed him separately from my own two barn cats, which is going ok. I do not want Tabsy or Kit to be stressed.
I’ve called him Felix and he’s starting to respond to this name, it is early days yet, but he’s sleeping on the straw in my barn and eating there.


----------



## Lilybarb

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4363628
> 
> This wee stray man has decided that I’m his mummy.
> I had the local cat welfare volunteer TNR him, he’s now looking sleeker and less thin than he was in this photo from 2 weeks ago. I’ve had to feed him separately from my own two barn cats, which is going ok. I do not want Tabsy or Kit to be stressed.
> I’ve called him Felix and he’s starting to respond to this name, it is early days yet, but he’s sleeping on the straw in my barn and eating there.


Handsome fellow!


----------



## kbell

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4363628
> 
> This wee stray man has decided that I’m his mummy.
> I had the local cat welfare volunteer TNR him, he’s now looking sleeker and less thin than he was in this photo from 2 weeks ago. I’ve had to feed him separately from my own two barn cats, which is going ok. I do not want Tabsy or Kit to be stressed.
> I’ve called him Felix and he’s starting to respond to this name, it is early days yet, but he’s sleeping on the straw in my barn and eating there.



How kind of you to give this little guy a home [emoji258]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thank you  Felix is settling in well and is getting better at recognising that I feed him in the barn, which is where he sleeps. He’s looking a lot better. We’ve lots of soft straw bails for him to cosy up on. 
I think Felix is about 2or 3 years old, Kit is 9 months old; both neutered boys. I’d love it if Kit would start playing with Felix instead of rough housing his Mum Tabsy, Kit is no longer hissing & growling so that’s a start 
All three cats are neutered/spayed so they cannot breed.


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting his food


----------



## kbell

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting his food
> View attachment 4369196



So cute!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting his food
> View attachment 4369196


Those big eyes!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sizing each other up...,not sure what to make of that little mouse!


----------



## Yuki85

Testing our new sofa [emoji38]


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> Testing our new sofa [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4381570


Appears the new sofa is a keeper.


----------



## Yuki85

Lilybarb said:


> Appears the new sofa is a keeper.



Definitely [emoji38]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Definitely [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4382022



This is the cutest cat ever!  How old is he now?


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> This is the cutest cat ever!  How old is he now?



8 months [emoji1]


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 4383369


Looks the two are getting along ok


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> Looks the two are getting along ok


Yes, very well. They play, sleep and eat together.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Yes, very well. They play, sleep and eat together.


So happy for you  and your kitties!


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> So happy for you  and your kitties!


 Thank you for asking  Love them so much!!!


----------



## Murphy47

This was last night but i think i finallygotphotos to post


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My Little Girl, sticking her tongue out at me.


----------



## Lilybarb

mcb100 said:


> This is my cat. About three years ago, I drove 2 and a half hours away from my house to go to this fair. Obviously, not as fun as shopping (for me anyways), but I like the fun atmosphere of family, rides, and games, I don't know why. It is way out in the country, like deep in the country. (I myself am from modern suburbs and love the city, so it was a different atmosphere for me.) I get out to the parking lot of the fair around 10:30pm, and I spot this cat wandering around the fields of the parking lot all by himself. He was actually very friendly, not wild. So I pick him up and put him in the back of my car and we drive the 2 and a half hours home together. He was a very good boy--he took a nap in the car. I didn't think he belonged to anyone because he was very hungry/skinny, dirty, and not fixed. The original goal was to find him a nice home but then we bonded and now he is my cat and I wouldn't have it any other way. He is an indoor only cat, loves cuddles.
> 
> He is super affectionate. The only problem that I have with him is that he is fat. I would appreciate no negative comments about his weight because I already know that he is fat. He was super skinny when I picked him up, and then when he got in the house he gained a lot of weight. But we are working on the problem. The vet said that he is very healthy and not prediabetic. We are working on proper nutrition and exercise. (I don't overfeed him but he doesn't like to move or play very much, he is lazy.)
> Anyways, he loves cat trees, screened in porches, and cuddles. We (me, my SO, and the cat) are planning on moving to a new home within two years, so the cat will have to get used to that because of course I will be taking him with me.


@mcb100, I am directing this post to you as well *to all cat owners.  *How are you doing with weight loss lately? I'm having an weight issue with the mother feral cat who adopted me. She is not nearly as skittish anymore but it's been a long process. She was painfully thin trying to feed all her babies, but after being left with one babe, having her spayed and treated for tapeworm, she plumped up and kept on plumping.  I have swapped her food out but low calorie made no difference - she has no cut off valve. To add to this issue, both she and boy began to eat then throw up packed dry cat food pellets.  
Time to get larger size kibble because they not chewing the Blue kibble - just gobbling it up as is and swallowing. I found it EXTREMELY difficult to find larger size kibble, which I thought odd. I came across a report on cat food manufacturers BUT I didn't save it & can't find it again aargh that stated one manufacturer found out that if they make the kibble smaller that cats will consume 40% more.  So all the manufacturers jumped on that 40% profit wagon, nevermind the health of our cats. I have come across 3-4 brands of larger size if you OR anyone is interested - AND if anyone should happen across that report I stupidly didn't save, Please post a link.  Thanks!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lilybarb said:


> @mcb100, I am directing this post to you as well *to all cat owners.  *How are you doing with weight loss lately? I'm having an weight issue with the mother feral cat who adopted me. She is not nearly as skittish anymore but it's been a long process. She was painfully thin trying to feed all her babies, but after being left with one babe, having her spayed and treated for tapeworm, she plumped up and kept on plumping.  I have swapped her food out but low calorie made no difference - she has no cut off valve. To add to this issue, both she and boy began to eat then throw up packed dry cat food pellets.
> Time to get larger size kibble because they not chewing the Blue kibble - just gobbling it up as is and swallowing. I found it EXTREMELY difficult to find larger size kibble, which I thought odd. I came across a report on cat food manufacturers BUT I didn't save it & can't find it again aargh that stated one manufacturer found out that if they make the kibble smaller that cats will consume 40% more.  So all the manufacturers jumped on that 40% profit wagon, nevermind the health of our cats. I have come across 3-4 brands of larger size if you OR anyone is interested - AND if anyone should happen across that report I stupidly didn't save, Please post a link.  Thanks!



It’s often difficult with a feral cat, they’re so used to having to eat quickly and as often as food is available 
I purchased a special feeding bowl that stops one of my ferals from gobbling his food, so now he is forced to eat more slowly. I feed them a mix of one pouch each and dried kibble 3 times per day. They’re outdoor cats so they get enough exercise to burn this off.
View attachment 4418464

View attachment 4418467


----------



## Lilybarb

wee drop o bush said:


> It’s often difficult with a feral cat, they’re so used to having to eat quickly and as often as food is available
> I purchased a special feeding bowl that stops one of my ferals from gobbling his food, so now he is forced to eat more slowly. I feed them a mix of one pouch each and dried kibble 3 times per day. They’re outdoor cats so they get enough exercise to burn this off.
> View attachment 4418464
> 
> View attachment 4418467


Glad this works for you.


----------



## Taupe

Hills dental is larger, I mix it with grain free high protein kibbles


----------



## Lilybarb

@Taupe, thank you - yes! I have switched from Blue (which are tiny, tiny little pellets) to Hill's which I've never really care for due to ingredients. They eat it now, won't touch the Blue anymore, but aren't excited about it for sure. Royal Canin, Crave, Avoderm (last time I checked) has kibble that requires using the teeth. 
It is just horrendous how all the manufacturers went to tiny kibble for that 40% profit, and will tell you ANYTHING to get your money.


----------



## mcb100

Lilybarb said:


> @mcb100, I am directing this post to you as well *to all cat owners.  *How are you doing with weight loss lately? I'm having an weight issue with the mother feral cat who adopted me. She is not nearly as skittish anymore but it's been a long process. She was painfully thin trying to feed all her babies, but after being left with one babe, having her spayed and treated for tapeworm, she plumped up and kept on plumping.  I have swapped her food out but low calorie made no difference - she has no cut off valve. To add to this issue, both she and boy began to eat then throw up packed dry cat food pellets.
> Time to get larger size kibble because they not chewing the Blue kibble - just gobbling it up as is and swallowing. I found it EXTREMELY difficult to find larger size kibble, which I thought odd. I came across a report on cat food manufacturers BUT I didn't save it & can't find it again aargh that stated one manufacturer found out that if they make the kibble smaller that cats will consume 40% more.  So all the manufacturers jumped on that 40% profit wagon, nevermind the health of our cats. I have come across 3-4 brands of larger size if you OR anyone is interested - AND if anyone should happen across that report I stupidly didn't save, Please post a link.  Thanks!



Honestly, it has been rough. My cat had a vet appointment today and weighed in at 23 lbs. They said if he doesn't lose any weight he could develop diabetes and medical issues later on in life. We don't overfeed him and he only eats dry food. We can't get him to move at all. My fiance and I spent a lot of money on interactive cat toys, lasers, and toys on sticks but can't really seem to get him to get moving at all. He just can't be bothered, (his only hobbies are watching TV on the bed or watching birds out the window from his cat tree.). He has zero interest in playing. Even those cat toys on a stick you could just hit him in the head or on the ear with that and he will just sit there with a blank face like "uhmm why are you hitting me with the toy?? What do you want me to do with that?" 

(Now my mom's cats, if you even graze their ear with a toy they feel the instant need to fight back, or play with the toy and roll around with it. My cat just doesn't care, lol.) Anyways, we switched him to diet food and the vet says to only give him 2/3 of a cup of it per day. I just feel bad because nobody can like force him to get some exercise. The vet tech pretty much told me that when a cat wants to be fat, that cat is just determined to be fat.


----------



## Lilybarb

mcb100 said:


> Honestly, it has been rough. My cat had a vet appointment today and weighed in at 23 lbs. They said if he doesn't lose any weight he could develop diabetes and medical issues later on in life. We don't overfeed him and he only eats dry food. We can't get him to move at all. My fiance and I spent a lot of money on interactive cat toys, lasers, and toys on sticks but can't really seem to get him to get moving at all. He just can't be bothered, (his only hobbies are watching TV on the bed or watching birds out the window from his cat tree.). He has zero interest in playing. Even those cat toys on a stick you could just hit him in the head or on the ear with that and he will just sit there with a blank face like "uhmm why are you hitting me with the toy?? What do you want me to do with that?"
> 
> (Now my mom's cats, if you even graze their ear with a toy they feel the instant need to fight back, or play with the toy and roll around with it. My cat just doesn't care, lol.) Anyways, we switched him to diet food and the vet says to only give him 2/3 of a cup of it per day. I just feel bad because nobody can like force him to get some exercise. The vet tech pretty much told me that when a cat wants to be fat, that cat is just determined to be fat.


@mc100, pretty much like a person determined not to move! Poor kitty. Poor you, worrying about Kitty.  Did the vet put him on the diet food that's only available at veterinarian's offices? Reading labels, I found I had Mama Kitty on a diet food that had a higher caloric count than the one marked for indoor cats. I think that was Merrick.  After a lot of reading & research I am trying to give Kitty _less_ dry (but one that will require taking the time to crunch it up) and _more_ wet.  If she eats wet food she seems to get full but if I just put dry down, then she doesn't stop until it's all gone & then asks for more. There's the argument out there (online) that dry food - aside from small kibble = 40% more consumption - that dry food leaves more carbohydrate residue on the cat's teeth and the the lack of moisture leaves the cat in a constant state of dehydration (& unsatisfied) which then can cause kidney issues, obesity, etc.  I've already had to go through that once & that was one time too many.  Anyway, so right at the moment she is eating 1 small can per meal BFF grain free wet supplemented with1/3 cup per meal Hill's hairball prevention dry. Of course I have no control over what she catches during the day and that's the stinker! BUT I have noticed that she is having an easier time reaching areas to wash that she couldn't reach at all before. 
Just a funny - you would think feral cats would roam all night, but after breakfast they leave, I don't see them at all during the day. About 5-6pm they come walking up on the deck wanting supper, then they stay on the deck or in the Kitty duplex I built ALL NIGHT LONG. We are having an issue with the neighborhood HOUSE cats coming by during the night to pick fights! Some people (& cats) never know when to stay home!  
Good luck with your pudgy one & please keep us updated. I've never had a fat cat issue before either & misery loves company!


----------



## smittykitty306

My sisters cat enjoying the day


----------



## Yuki85

Posing ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Murphy47

Cute


----------



## pixiejenna

Yuki I die of cute! We need a heart button next to the like button.


----------



## ColdSteel

Annie the Calico, who is at the emergency vet’s but was a very good girl the whole time. 

Hoping we find out what’s going on with her. She’s my 16 year old babycat. She’s always so active and good motivated that I know something is wrong when she’s not helping me with portion sizes.


----------



## wee drop o bush

ColdSteel said:


> Annie the Calico, who is at the emergency vet’s but was a very good girl the whole time.
> 
> Hoping we find out what’s going on with her. She’s my 16 year old babycat. She’s always so active and good motivated that I know something is wrong when she’s not helping me with portion sizes.


Aww, I hope Annie feels better soon


----------



## Lilybarb

Hope Miss Annie gets a good report and nothing serious!


----------



## Yuki85

I was told it is abusing


----------



## Lilybarb

I hope it's ok to post link. A moment we rarely see.  

Curious Cat Discovers She Has Ears While Striking Pose in Mirror - YouTube


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> I was told it is abusing


Did the kitties SAY that or was it just a rumor???


----------



## Yuki85

Lilybarb said:


> Did the kitties SAY that or was it just a rumor???


 kitty was not really happy


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> I was told it is abusing


too funny!


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> I hope it's ok to post link. A moment we rarely see.
> 
> Curious Cat Discovers She Has Ears While Striking Pose in Mirror - YouTube



OMG
this is a very cute and apparently very smart kitty


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> OMG
> this is a very cute and apparently very smart kitty


Isn't that something! I've watched it over & over. Animals are so much smarter than given credit for.


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> Isn't that something! I've watched it over & over. Animals are so much smarter than given credit for.


I don't think the average cat recognizes him/herself in the mirror though


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Loving the cat pictures!   I just finished reading Cat Stories by James Herriot.   I am guessing most of the cat lovers here have probably already read it, but if you haven't, I highly recommend the book.   I loved it.  I don't have a cat right now, but growing up, there were always cats at home.


----------



## Farillyo

Yuki85 said:


> Posing ‍♀️‍♀️
> View attachment 4438298


oh gee! cuttie!


----------



## Lilybarb

Yuki85 said:


> Posing ‍♀️‍♀️
> View attachment 4438298


@Yuki85, after taking another look at "posing" I can see how someone talented in photoshopping could have a lot of fun with this. I could just see kitty on top of a building like this, or standing above a treeline.


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone else have a cat who cries loudly and endlessly every night? I just moved into like a high end apartment complex so I do worry that the loud cries at night will wake up neighbors. I don't recall him ever doing this before, maybe because I moved? I do think he is nocturnal though as I had found him outside at night years ago. Now he is an inside only cat.

He is fixed and only about 3 or 4 years old. I took him to the vet recently, no problems besides being fat. No UTIs, thyroid levels are fine. So far, he is fine and happy all day and evening. Then nighttime comes. I turn all the lights off and get into bed, it's like all hell breaks loose. I think maybe he will stop. But 3am and 4am passes and he won't stop. What's interesting enough is that he seems to be calling me. It sounds like an infant's cry. He leaves my fiance alone at night and he walks over to my side of the bed from the floor and looks at me and cries and screams very loudly.

He will want me to follow him. Then what kind of makes him stop is for me to go out with him to the couch and sit with him out there, just us two, hanging out together for hours (yes with a full day of work in a few hours and no rest.) At that point I can try to take a nap with the cat on the couch but I have sleeping issues and once I'm up, I'm up. I do not want to encourage this behavior but again I like to try to quiet him because I don't want people knocking on my door about the cat's cries.

I don't know if he just needs more love (but why at 3am???) because before moving, it must have seemed like mommy and me time whenever I was not working. Just the cat and me although he does now like my fiance. I have tried feeding him before bed, making sure the litterbox is spotless, refilling nighttime water, and even placing the cat next to me in the bed.

I just want to add that it is a pet friendly rental complex. I know there is another cat that lives in the apartment directly above us because I see this other cat through their upstairs window outside when I park my car. I do not know if he or she is fixed or not. At nighttime, I make sure to keep the curtains and blinds closed so that my cat is not seeing other animals and crying. Dunno about scents though? Any tips? I am currently pregnant and would like a little rest so I have energy for work.


----------



## Yuki85

Last night!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone else have a cat who cries loudly and endlessly every night? I just moved into like a high end apartment complex so I do worry that the loud cries at night will wake up neighbors. I don't recall him ever doing this before, maybe because I moved? I do think he is nocturnal though as I had found him outside at night years ago. Now he is an inside only cat.
> 
> He is fixed and only about 3 or 4 years old. I took him to the vet recently, no problems besides being fat. No UTIs, thyroid levels are fine. So far, he is fine and happy all day and evening. Then nighttime comes. I turn all the lights off and get into bed, it's like all hell breaks loose. I think maybe he will stop. But 3am and 4am passes and he won't stop. What's interesting enough is that he seems to be calling me. It sounds like an infant's cry. He leaves my fiance alone at night and he walks over to my side of the bed from the floor and looks at me and cries and screams very loudly.
> 
> He will want me to follow him. Then what kind of makes him stop is for me to go out with him to the couch and sit with him out there, just us two, hanging out together for hours (yes with a full day of work in a few hours and no rest.) At that point I can try to take a nap with the cat on the couch but I have sleeping issues and once I'm up, I'm up. I do not want to encourage this behavior but again I like to try to quiet him because I don't want people knocking on my door about the cat's cries.
> 
> I don't know if he just needs more love (but why at 3am???) because before moving, it must have seemed like mommy and me time whenever I was not working. Just the cat and me although he does now like my fiance. I have tried feeding him before bed, making sure the litterbox is spotless, refilling nighttime water, and even placing the cat next to me in the bed.
> 
> I just want to add that it is a pet friendly rental complex. I know there is another cat that lives in the apartment directly above us because I see this other cat through their upstairs window outside when I park my car. I do not know if he or she is fixed or not. At nighttime, I make sure to keep the curtains and blinds closed so that my cat is not seeing other animals and crying. Dunno about scents though? Any tips? I am currently pregnant and would like a little rest so I have energy for work.



Have you talked to your vet about this behaviour?  Maybe he's just jealous wants attention? Maybe he senses you are pregnant? Plus the addition of your finance, even if he likes him your cat may still want extra attention.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Last night!


He is so cute. Looks like he is getting bigger.  How old is he now?


----------



## Yuki85

Will be 1 year on 30 July


----------



## Yuki85

Sleeping next to each other


----------



## Lilybarb

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone else have a cat who cries loudly and endlessly every night? I just moved into like a high end apartment complex so I do worry that the loud cries at night will wake up neighbors. I don't recall him ever doing this before, maybe because I moved? I do think he is nocturnal though as I had found him outside at night years ago. Now he is an inside only cat.
> 
> He is fixed and only about 3 or 4 years old. I took him to the vet recently, no problems besides being fat. No UTIs, thyroid levels are fine. So far, he is fine and happy all day and evening. Then nighttime comes. I turn all the lights off and get into bed, it's like all hell breaks loose. I think maybe he will stop. But 3am and 4am passes and he won't stop. What's interesting enough is that he seems to be calling me. It sounds like an infant's cry. He leaves my fiance alone at night and he walks over to my side of the bed from the floor and looks at me and cries and screams very loudly.
> 
> He will want me to follow him. Then what kind of makes him stop is for me to go out with him to the couch and sit with him out there, just us two, hanging out together for hours (yes with a full day of work in a few hours and no rest.) At that point I can try to take a nap with the cat on the couch but I have sleeping issues and once I'm up, I'm up. I do not want to encourage this behavior but again I like to try to quiet him because I don't want people knocking on my door about the cat's cries.
> 
> I don't know if he just needs more love (but why at 3am???) because before moving, it must have seemed like mommy and me time whenever I was not working. Just the cat and me although he does now like my fiance. I have tried feeding him before bed, making sure the litterbox is spotless, refilling nighttime water, and even placing the cat next to me in the bed.
> 
> I just want to add that it is a pet friendly rental complex. I know there is another cat that lives in the apartment directly above us because I see this other cat through their upstairs window outside when I park my car. I do not know if he or she is fixed or not. At nighttime, I make sure to keep the curtains and blinds closed so that my cat is not seeing other animals and crying. Dunno about scents though? Any tips? I am currently pregnant and would like a little rest so I have energy for work.


@mcb100, It seems there are MANY people online reporting the same night yowling. I found out a while back when I was looking around the net because one of my semi-feral will walk around on the deck holding small things in her mouth (a stick, a pinecone, an acorn, even rocks) and all the while yowling. Sometimes she drops the item and just sits there yowling, almost like she is calling babies? (She was spayed over a year ago.) But this only goes on in the wee hours, just like your kitty. Poor things - can't sleep. Poor us.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Sleeping next to each other





Yuki85 said:


> Will be 1 year on 30 July



He is a big boy!  So cute together.


----------



## Yuki85

CanuckBagLover said:


> He is a big boy!  So cute together.


Yes, he is growing and growing! A fat boy


----------



## pixiejenna

It's been a long time since I've had a 2 for 1 special


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This isn't my cat but she was so cute, I just had to share. I was in St. John's, Newfoundland last week for my step-brother's wedding.  My Dad and Step-Mom and her brother and his wife all stayed at this traditional fisherman's cottage down by the harbour which is now been converted to a rental property. And we had a little visitor. Sweetest cat, with the tiniest squeak of a meow.  He's a neighbourhood cat that all the neighbours feed.


----------



## WillWork4Handbags

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone else have a cat who cries loudly and endlessly every night? I just moved into like a high end apartment complex so I do worry that the loud cries at night will wake up neighbors. I don't recall him ever doing this before, maybe because I moved? I do think he is nocturnal though as I had found him outside at night years ago. Now he is an inside only cat.
> 
> He is fixed and only about 3 or 4 years old. I took him to the vet recently, no problems besides being fat. No UTIs, thyroid levels are fine. So far, he is fine and happy all day and evening. Then nighttime comes. I turn all the lights off and get into bed, it's like all hell breaks loose. I think maybe he will stop. But 3am and 4am passes and he won't stop. What's interesting enough is that he seems to be calling me. It sounds like an infant's cry. He leaves my fiance alone at night and he walks over to my side of the bed from the floor and looks at me and cries and screams very loudly.
> 
> He will want me to follow him. Then what kind of makes him stop is for me to go out with him to the couch and sit with him out there, just us two, hanging out together for hours (yes with a full day of work in a few hours and no rest.) At that point I can try to take a nap with the cat on the couch but I have sleeping issues and once I'm up, I'm up. I do not want to encourage this behavior but again I like to try to quiet him because I don't want people knocking on my door about the cat's cries.
> 
> I don't know if he just needs more love (but why at 3am???) because before moving, it must have seemed like mommy and me time whenever I was not working. Just the cat and me although he does now like my fiance. I have tried feeding him before bed, making sure the litterbox is spotless, refilling nighttime water, and even placing the cat next to me in the bed.
> 
> I just want to add that it is a pet friendly rental complex. I know there is another cat that lives in the apartment directly above us because I see this other cat through their upstairs window outside when I park my car. I do not know if he or she is fixed or not. At nighttime, I make sure to keep the curtains and blinds closed so that my cat is not seeing other animals and crying. Dunno about scents though? Any tips? I am currently pregnant and would like a little rest so I have energy for work.



Our cats sound alike: Male, 3 years, A lil fat, Fixed. He does the same thing but I've determined it's an anxiety related issue. I tend to close my door at night when I go to bed and he'll sit outside it and cry all night. However, he's in my room for all daylight hours, I just lock him out at night to avoid crazy cat antics. I'm in college and I think he thinks "Door Closed = She's Gone = Freak Out" Do you keep your door open at night? Do you keep it closed? Does his crying change if it's one way or another? 

Also, does he ever eat in front of you? I looked this up for my cat. He tends to want me (only me) to follow him to his food bowl and it's a behavioral trait where he thinks eating is a social event and wants the company while he eats. He only does this early evening. Apparently this is not uncommon in cats who are imprinted on a specific person (which I adopted him as a Kitten). 

The move may be causing him some sort of anxiety. If you haven't discussed that with your vet, I would definitely tell him about the behavior in detail and say it didn't really start until you guys moved!


----------



## mcb100

Thanks for your advice. He has stopped the crying at night and I never closed any doors inside the house. I think it was just because we all moved to a new place and he wanted to make sure that every morning, we are still there and that no one is just dropping him off overnight. I think a new place had freaked him out but he is adjusted now.

It's weird though because he also does that with the food bowl for me, although I only fill it once a day because he will eat the whole bowl. He is smart. In the morning, he will guide me over to the food bowl and start meowing as if to tell me he is hungry (as if I ever once forgot to feed him LOL.). Only with me though, not my fiance. But to be fair, the cat has had just me most of his life since I found him outside.


----------



## Yuki85

Playing and sleeping


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mcb100 said:


> Thanks for your advice. He has stopped the crying at night and I never closed any doors inside the house. I think it was just because we all moved to a new place and he wanted to make sure that every morning, we are still there and that no one is just dropping him off overnight. I think a new place had freaked him out but he is adjusted now.
> 
> It's weird though because he also does that with the food bowl for me, although I only fill it once a day because he will eat the whole bowl. He is smart. In the morning, he will guide me over to the food bowl and start meowing as if to tell me he is hungry (as if I ever once forgot to feed him LOL.). Only with me though, not my fiance. But to be fair, the cat has had just me most of his life since I found him outside.


I'm glad that things have sorted out and you can get some sleep! Post a picture of your little guy when you have chance!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> Playing and sleeping


I'm just overdosing on cuteness.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My Little Girl asleep on my lap on her favorite (fake fur) blankie.  All is good in the world in moments like this


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Little Girl asleep on my lap on her favorite (fake fur) blankie.  All is good in the world in moments like this
> 
> View attachment 4597353


sweet


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Little Girl asleep on my lap on her favorite (fake fur) blankie.  All is good in the world in moments like this
> 
> View attachment 4597353


this is one of the best things about having a cat, right?  I love a young playful kitty but the peace of a cat on your lap is wonderful


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> thank you


so you got your scottish fold kitten at the shelter?  he is so adorable but I have a feeling it would be hard to find one of these for adoption


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> so you got your scottish fold kitten at the shelter?  he is so adorable but I have a feeling it would be hard to find one of these for adoption



He is a mix of Scottish and British short. Actually I got him from a friend. His cat got pregnant “accidentally”. They did not know or don’t wanna know about “Neuter” at the first place. They got 3 kittens and he said this is the last one and if I don’t want he will either sell it or put it in the shelter. First 2 kittens were rescued by another friend of mine. At least they neutered their cats now. 

He is so big now!!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> He is a mix of Scottish and British short. Actually I got him from a friend. His cat got pregnant “accidentally”. They did not know or don’t wanna know about “Neuter” at the first place. They got 3 kittens and he said this is the last one and if I don’t want he will either sell it or put it in the shelter. First 2 kittens were rescued by another friend of mine. At least they neutered their cats now.
> 
> He is so big now!!
> 
> View attachment 4616426


I am smitten with him


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> I am smitten with him


I feel guilty saying this because I have my own Little Girl but me too! He has a fan club!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I feel guilty saying this because I have my own Little Girl but me too! He has a fan club!


we lost out 17-year-old kitty a few months ago and this one is giving me kitten fever


----------



## ColdSteel

Yuki85 said:


> He is a mix of Scottish and British short. Actually I got him from a friend. His cat got pregnant “accidentally”. They did not know or don’t wanna know about “Neuter” at the first place. They got 3 kittens and he said this is the last one and if I don’t want he will either sell it or put it in the shelter. First 2 kittens were rescued by another friend of mine. At least they neutered their cats now.
> 
> He is so big now!!
> 
> View attachment 4616426



OMG, what a cute widdle face and those chubbly little cheekies!


----------



## AverageHuman

My two fluffy scottish folds, Jiji(girl, grey) and Coco (boy, black/white)


----------



## sdkitty

kellyng said:


> My two fluffy scottish folds, Jiji(girl, grey) and Coco (boy, black/white)
> View attachment 4627657
> View attachment 4627658
> View attachment 4627659
> View attachment 4627660
> View attachment 4627661


Ur killing me


----------



## AverageHuman

sdkitty said:


> Ur killing me


Lol....how about this one?


----------



## sdkitty

kellyng said:


> Lol....how about this one?
> View attachment 4627698
> View attachment 4627699
> View attachment 4627700


Omg.  I want one of these but I want to rescue and doubt I’ll find one


----------



## Yuki85

I am a kangaroo  [emoji38]


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> I am a kangaroo  [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636062


so cute!


----------



## Gabs007

His highness the Cat King with his devoted canine servant


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Gabs007 said:


> His highness the Cat King with his devoted canine servant


so cute...


----------



## Gabs007

CanuckBagLover said:


> so cute...



I always get Dobie rescues as my cat has a totally inflated sense of his size and importance, they are natural cat lovers, never had one who didn't worship the stroppy furball, worst one was my girl Kia (RIP) she treated Wicked like he was her puppy, when he recouperated from a run in with a hunting dog (stupid idiot attacked the dog), not only did she go for the dog who attacked her baby, enabling me to safe Wick's life as the dog screamed and let go of Wick after being bitten by her (getting scratched to bits as a thank you and ending in the hospital thanks to his biting and clawing) but because he had a hole in his soft palate which required surgery, he couldn't properly eat and only lick things, so I turned his cat food into mousse in the blender, when he was getting better and we tried him on raw meat and he wouldn't eat it, she chewed it for him and brought it up again so he could lick it up. While disgusting to watch, it was super caring and touching.
Years after she passed away, he's still looking for her on occasion and makes the special noise he made when he called her.


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> I always get Dobie rescues as my cat has a totally inflated sense of his size and importance, they are natural cat lovers, never had one who didn't worship the stroppy furball, worst one was my girl Kia (RIP) she treated Wicked like he was her puppy, when he recouperated from a run in with a hunting dog (stupid idiot attacked the dog), not only did she go for the dog who attacked her baby, enabling me to safe Wick's life as the dog screamed and let go of Wick after being bitten by her (getting scratched to bits as a thank you and ending in the hospital thanks to his biting and clawing) but because he had a hole in his soft palate which required surgery, he couldn't properly eat and only lick things, so I turned his cat food into mousse in the blender, when he was getting better and we tried him on raw meat and he wouldn't eat it, she chewed it for him and brought it up again so he could lick it up. While disgusting to watch, it was super caring and touching.
> Years after she passed away, he's still looking for her on occasion and makes the special noise he made when he called her.


aww
I grew up fearing dobies (my father had one as a kid and it turned on him).
but in recent years I met a woman who has one that's super sweet and protective.  yours sounds exceptional.


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> aww
> I grew up fearing dobies (my father had one as a kid and it turned on him).
> but in recent years I met a woman who has one that's super sweet and protective.  yours sounds exceptional.



I had 4 for so far, all rescues, with Dobies it was a problem of them being overbred for a while, I think about 30 years ago or so, the brain kept growing and pressing against the cranium, which literally drove them mad because not all breeders were carefully selecting, never encountered one of the angry Dobies, in the meantime they introduced fresh blood from Greyhounds and such to stop the genetic problem. It seems to get almost any breed. Harvey, the current resident monster was grumbling and barking like crazy when hubby had a friend visiting and they fumbled around with his guitars and amps, pretended to be in killer mode, then hid in the bathroom, peeked out, carefully approached, while grumbling and growling and then tried to climb on the lap of the visitor and washing him.

Seriously if we ever get a burglar, he might drown in dog saliva, but will be disemboweled by the cat.


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> I had 4 for so far, all rescues, with Dobies it was a problem of them being overbred for a while, I think about 30 years ago or so, the brain kept growing and pressing against the cranium, which literally drove them mad because not all breeders were carefully selecting, never encountered one of the angry Dobies, in the meantime they introduced fresh blood from Greyhounds and such to stop the genetic problem. It seems to get almost any breed. Harvey, the current resident monster was grumbling and barking like crazy when hubby had a friend visiting and they fumbled around with his guitars and amps, pretended to be in killer mode, then hid in the bathroom, peeked out, carefully approached, while grumbling and growling and then tried to climb on the lap of the visitor and washing him.
> 
> Seriously if we ever get a burglar, he might drown in dog saliva, but will be disemboweled by the cat.


the woman I met said her dobie would patrol the house to guard her.....not trained to do it, just came naturally


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> the woman I met said her dobie would patrol the house to guard her.....not trained to do it, just came naturally



Yes, they do that and they make a lot of noise but they are aware they are big dogs (unless they want to sit on your lap, then they conveniently forget) so they aren't aggressive or keen to bite, they march around and posture a lot, but they aren't nippy, I was once attacked and injured, Harvey was following the scent of a squirrel but came rushing back when he heard me scream, barked like crazy and then goosed the guy while he was running off, didn't even bite, but the first thing we always train into them is to NEVER bite a human and while in that case I regretted it, he did his job, but a big dog biting somebody, even if completely justified, it is usually the dog who pays the price and is put down. Hence the strict training.

Harvey's girlfriend Tinkerbell is a JR, about the size of his head, she is so much more aggressive and has already nipped a few people, with a small dog people laugh about it, with a big dog, they always act as if they are man eating monsters.


----------



## sdkitty

Gabs007 said:


> Yes, they do that and they make a lot of noise but they are aware they are big dogs (unless they want to sit on your lap, then they conveniently forget) so they aren't aggressive or keen to bite, they march around and posture a lot, but they aren't nippy, I was once attacked and injured, Harvey was following the scent of a squirrel but came rushing back when he heard me scream, barked like crazy and then goosed the guy while he was running off, didn't even bite, but the first thing we always train into them is to NEVER bite a human and while in that case I regretted it, he did his job, but a big dog biting somebody, even if completely justified, it is usually the dog who pays the price and is put down. Hence the strict training.
> 
> Harvey's girlfriend Tinkerbell is a JR, about the size of his head, she is so much more aggressive and has already nipped a few people, with a small dog people laugh about it, with a big dog, they always act as if they are man eating monsters.


yes, I've never had a large dog but I think training is important with them.  If a large dog jumps on someone (even playing) they can knock the person down.  so while it's good to have all dogs be well behaved, it's even more important with large ones


----------



## Gabs007

sdkitty said:


> yes, I've never had a large dog but I think training is important with them.  If a large dog jumps on someone (even playing) they can knock the person down.  so while it's good to have all dogs be well behaved, it's even more important with large ones



I don't know, I find big dogs usually much more chilled and friendly than small ones, never been attacked or bitten by a large dog, but a few times those ankle nippers decided to sink their teeth into my foot for daring to walk past them. Dogs are dogs, they need to know their place in the pack, then they are happy, they only tend to be aggressive if they think they are the alpha and need to protect the pact, being the alpha dog is a hell lot of stress. I love all my pets, but I don't baby the dogs and let them get away with running riot, it's not doing them any favours. I can't expect them to speak "human" I have to communicate with them in a way they understand. For them the pack is important and the security of the pack, if they think their human can't protect the pack, they try to assume the role of leader, then don't take commands from somebody they consider "lower ranking". 
I was totally puzzled how Wicked can easily take charge and command of dogs, but it's the natural arrogance cats have and the body language, he marches in, behaves like he is the ruler of the universe and the dogs simply accept that he is the boss. Also he usually picks a place that is higher than the dogs, again, with dogs the alpha is usually in the highest place...


----------



## Lilybarb

Gabs007 said:


> I don't know, I find big dogs usually much more chilled and friendly than small ones, never been attacked or bitten by a large dog, but a few times those ankle nippers decided to sink their teeth into my foot for daring to walk past them. Dogs are dogs, they need to know their place in the pack, then they are happy, they only tend to be aggressive if they think they are the alpha and need to protect the pact, being the alpha dog is a hell lot of stress. I love all my pets, but I don't baby the dogs and let them get away with running riot, it's not doing them any favours. I can't expect them to speak "human" I have to communicate with them in a way they understand. For them the pack is important and the security of the pack, if they think their human can't protect the pack, they try to assume the role of leader, then don't take commands from somebody they consider "lower ranking".
> I was totally puzzled how Wicked can easily take charge and command of dogs, but it's the natural arrogance cats have and the body language, he marches in, behaves like he is the ruler of the universe and the dogs simply accept that he is the boss. Also he usually picks a place that is higher than the dogs, again, with dogs the alpha is usually in the highest place...


Oh I do so love big dogs too - & I totally agree with your statements that it takes an owner who positions herself as the pack leader in the dog's mind. Though I have a medium size puppy right now, my last big boy, Solo, (part lab part boxer) passed in 2017 & took a large chunk of my heart with him. He was very good with cats, allowing them weave underneath him & thru his legs, & he was the very best walking buddy, day or night.  Solo would never threaten strangers unless he felt a threat toward me, & we did have the misfortune to run into some crazies during our walks. I had a fellow in midsummer wearing a ski mask who thought he was going to follow us one night & on another day in broad daylight on a deserted path a fellow jumped out of a thicket right in front of us. I stepped back & Solo went forward. That lunatic promptly made his way on down the path - to change his britches I'm sure.  
Although I love all dogs, my heart belongs to the big guys.


----------



## Lilybarb

My feral kitties are eating much too well! They're sooo bonded!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Watchya lookin' at?


----------



## Lilybarb

CanuckBagLover said:


> Watchya lookin' at?
> View attachment 4667783


 Looks like my mama kitty - never misses a meal!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Watchya lookin' at?
> View attachment 4667783


aww.....looks like a cute kitty I tried to rescue from the neglectful neighbors years ago


----------



## ColdSteel

I just love when they have their little paws all curled up like that!


----------



## pixiejenna

I so rarely get a good picture of Yeti. He knows when you want to take his picture and always looks away.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4679214
> 
> 
> I so rarely get a good picture of Yeti. He knows when you want to take his picture and always looks away.


I know....or they are perfectly posted and by the time you get the camera they move....pretty kitty


----------



## IntheOcean

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 4679214
> 
> 
> I so rarely get a good picture of Yeti. He knows when you want to take his picture and always looks away.


What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## sdkitty

jack


----------



## Lilybarb

kellyng said:


> Lol....how about this one?
> View attachment 4627698
> View attachment 4627699
> View attachment 4627700


I'm behind & just saw your pics. That last one - the expression in kitty's eyes - is hilarious!! "My hooman has gone nutz!"


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

My magnificent feline who loves to be held like a baby


----------



## kbell

My girl kitty loves to snuggle with me...


----------



## sdkitty

kbell said:


> My girl kitty loves to snuggle with me...
> View attachment 4707788


love that nose


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

kbell said:


> My girl kitty loves to snuggle with me...
> View attachment 4707788


So snuggly!


----------



## ColdSteel

kbell said:


> My girl kitty loves to snuggle with me...
> View attachment 4707788



I love a kitty with a well-defined chin


----------



## pinky7129

My little doofus!


----------



## jp23

My cats are actually slippers!
Photo by BriAnne Wills for girls and their cats


----------



## ColdSteel

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 4707951
> 
> 
> My little doofus!



The little pompom makes your kitty look like a Dr. Seuss character! 



jp23 said:


> My cats are actually slippers!
> Photo by BriAnne Wills for girls and their cats



They are gorgeous! Are they siblings?


----------



## BevS813

CanuckBagLover said:


> Watchya lookin' at?
> View attachment 4667783


Reminds me of my dear cat, Mickey!


----------



## sdkitty

BevS813 said:


> Reminds me of my dear cat, Mickey!


I had a cat like that years ago.  I rescued him from the neglectful neighbors and they eventually took him back.  That nose always gave him a mischievous look to me


----------



## Murphy47

Vesper. She spending the quarantine with my oldest D


----------



## wee drop o bush

These are my floofs, Tabsy and her son Kit[emoji3531] 
They are feral, but after two years of loving care are now thoroughly spoilt rotten. They spend a lot of their time sleeping in the chair that I’ve put in my porch for them[emoji3059]


----------



## sdkitty

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4721363
> View attachment 4721362
> View attachment 4721361
> View attachment 4721360
> View attachment 4721359
> 
> These are my floofs, Tabsy and her son Kit[emoji3531]
> They are feral, but after two years of loving care are now thoroughly spoilt rotten. They spend a lot of their time sleeping in the chair that I’ve put in my porch for them[emoji3059]


amazing how beautiful some ferals can be


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> amazing how beautiful some ferals can be


Yes the don't look like they should be hanging around in a barn, but rather on reclining on some silky pillows!


----------



## wee drop o bush

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes the don't look like they should be hanging around in a barn, but rather on reclining on some silky pillows!



I think the same myself, I’d get them Tiffany blue collars with silver bells  [emoji38][emoji3059]
They are starting to sunbathe on my porch now, small steps[emoji3531]


----------



## Lilybarb

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4721363
> View attachment 4721362
> View attachment 4721361
> View attachment 4721360
> View attachment 4721359
> 
> These are my floofs, Tabsy and her son Kit[emoji3531]
> They are feral, but after two years of loving care are now thoroughly spoilt rotten. They spend a lot of their time sleeping in the chair that I’ve put in my porch for them[emoji3059]


Such gorgeous Persians! Reminds me of one who adopted us when I was a kid. She was a white & orange (yellow - but she was orange!)  Persian who looked like she had been on the street for a very long time. When she got settled & fed well, she was absolutely gorgeous & had such an air about her. We called her The Queen.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lilybarb said:


> Such gorgeous Persians! Reminds me of one who adopted us when I was a kid. She was a white & orange (yellow - but she was orange!)  Persian who looked like she had been on the street for a very long time. When she got settled & fed well, she was absolutely gorgeous & had such an air about her. We called her The Queen.



I call her Queen Tabsy


----------



## Lilybarb

wee drop o bush said:


> I call her Queen Tabsy


----------



## sdkitty

wee drop o bush said:


> I call her Queen Tabsy


do these gorgeous creatures perform rodent control?


----------



## Murphy47

My daughters two fluffers. Both just showed up one day.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4733057
> View attachment 4733058
> 
> My daughters two fluffers. Both just showed up one day.


beautiful
are the ears pulled back on the first picture?
were they totally tame and friendly when you found them?


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> beautiful
> are the ears pulled back on the first picture?
> were they totally tame and friendly when you found them?



Yes. His ears are rigid. He’s a Highlander cat. The second is a Nebelung cat. Both are exotic breeds. 
Neither were chipped. We did all the right things to find an owner but no one came forward on either.


----------



## sdkitty

Murphy47 said:


> Yes. His ears are rigid. He’s a Highlander cat. The second is a Nebelung cat. Both are exotic breeds.
> Neither were chipped. We did all the right things to find an owner but no one came forward on either.


they're gorgeous
someone else's neglect or bad luck was your good fortune


----------



## wee drop o bush

sdkitty said:


> they're gorgeous
> someone else's neglect or bad luck was your good fortune



They are beautiful, they look a bit like Kit 


This sad looking Tom appeared one sunny afternoon 4 weeks ago, I looked out into the farmyard and saw him sunning himself. I took this photo of him when I was feeding my own three cats, I started feeding him alongside them. He is very gentle with Queen Tabsy and her Kit, but Felix and him are still sorting their own pecking order, but Queen Tabsy is in charge 



I never realised how easy it was to obtain a cat 
I think they must be guardian angels in feline form.
My cats have done a fantastic job in tackling the rats and mice that are on our farm.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here’s some recent ones of my babies!
Spots, my chunky girl.  About to turn 13 in 2 weeks and is the sweetest lady.



Finley, my boy.  Finley lives at my mom's house, but he's still my little baby kitten, just don't get to see him every day.  Fin is disabled, he has Radial Hypoplasia


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Stardust said:


> Here’s some recent ones of my babies!
> Spots, my chunky girl.  About to turn 13 in 2 weeks and is the sweetest lady.
> View attachment 4740644
> 
> 
> Finley, my boy.  Finley lives at my mom's house, but he's still my little baby kitten, just don't get to see him every day.  Fin is disabled, he has Radial Hypoplasia
> View attachment 4740645


sweet....seems like the girls get rounder and fatter than the boys....a friend of ours had a little girl cat - calico or similar.  when he first got her she was tiny.  later she had a tiny head and a round beachball body.  I'm trying to not have my little girl get that way but I can see she's much rounder than the boy.  he's more long and muscular
Both your kitties are adorable


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lady Stardust said:


> Here’s some recent ones of my babies!
> Spots, my chunky girl.  About to turn 13 in 2 weeks and is the sweetest lady.
> View attachment 4740644
> 
> 
> Finley, my boy.  Finley lives at my mom's house, but he's still my little baby kitten, just don't get to see him every day.  Fin is disabled, he has Radial Hypoplasia
> View attachment 4740645


Both your kitties are a cuite and Spots doesn't look that chunky too me!  What is Raidal Hypoplasia?

Marsha


----------



## Lady Stardust

CanuckBagLover said:


> Both your kitties are a cuite and Spots doesn't look that chunky too me!  What is Raidal Hypoplasia?
> 
> Marsha



Thank you!

Radial Hypoplasia is a neurological disorder that also can physically affect them, so Fin has a deformed right arm, it's stuck in a L shape.  It usually causes their limbs to be curled.  He does just fine, runs around like a nut and is full of energy, but when he walks he kind of hobbles.  He also HATES if you touch his bad arm, we think it hurts him sometimes.  We call his good arm "Monster Arm" bc it's so strong from doing all the work!  When he leans on you with it it hurts so much   His middle name is Nemo from Finding Nemo bc of his special paw.

He's also is a little "off" mentally from it since it can affect their balance and perception, he has a tick he does with his head when he's getting overstimulated and he kind of bounces his head too.

This is his special hand:


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Stardust said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Radial Hypoplasia is a neurological disorder that also can physically affect them, so Fin has a deformed right arm, it's stuck in a L shape.  It usually causes their limbs to be curled.  He does just fine, runs around like a nut and is full of energy, but when he walks he kind of hobbles.  He also HATES if you touch his bad arm, we think it hurts him sometimes.  We call his good arm "Monster Arm" bc it's so strong from doing all the work!  When he leans on you with it it hurts so much   His middle name is Nemo from Finding Nemo bc of his special paw.
> 
> He's also is a little "off" mentally from it since it can affect their balance and perception, he has a tick he does with his head when he's getting overstimulated and he kind of bounces his head too.
> 
> This is his special hand:
> 
> View attachment 4741441


aww


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lady Stardust said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Radial Hypoplasia is a neurological disorder that also can physically affect them, so Fin has a deformed right arm, it's stuck in a L shape.  It usually causes their limbs to be curled.  He does just fine, runs around like a nut and is full of energy, but when he walks he kind of hobbles.  He also HATES if you touch his bad arm, we think it hurts him sometimes.  We call his good arm "Monster Arm" bc it's so strong from doing all the work!  When he leans on you with it it hurts so much   His middle name is Nemo from Finding Nemo bc of his special paw.
> 
> He's also is a little "off" mentally from it since it can affect their balance and perception, he has a tick he does with his head when he's getting overstimulated and he kind of bounces his head too.
> 
> This is his special hand:
> 
> View attachment 4741441


That's so sad. I'm glad he's able to still have a good quality life, I"m sure with lots of loving from you and your family.


----------



## Lady Stardust

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's so sad. I'm glad he's able to still have a good quality life, I"m sure with lots of loving from you and your family.



He's a spoiled and happy boy for sure!


----------



## pixiejenna

Buy a basket for cats they ignore it. Ends up storing toys in said basket now ignores basket and toys. Some a box is put in the basket and now it's the place to be.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Buy a basket for cats they ignore it. Ends up storing toys in said basket now ignores basket and toys. Some a box is put in the basket and now it's the place to be.


They decide


----------



## Lilybarb

pixiejenna said:


> Buy a basket for cats they ignore it. Ends up storing toys in said basket now ignores basket and toys. Some a box is put in the basket and now it's the place to be.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Buy a basket for cats they ignore it. Ends up storing toys in said basket now ignores basket and toys. Some a box is put in the basket and now it's the place to be.


So cute, such big eyes!!


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Buy a basket for cats they ignore it. Ends up storing toys in said basket now ignores basket and toys. Some a box is put in the basket and now it's the place to be.


when we first adopted our cats, I bought a tunnel for them to play in.  they totally ignored it.  but they do like to treat boxes like tunnels - playing peek-a-boo, etc.
they have minds of their own these semi-wild little creatures we share our homes with


----------



## ColdSteel

They all have their preferences! One likes toys on a string, the other likes the little stuffed ones, and so on. Spooky has such an appetite for toy murder and she used to drag one of her tunnels around by the pompom!


----------



## wee drop o bush

This sweet, goofy boy is Olaf, he adopted me in early April. He’s an intact stray Tom who is a sweetheart


----------



## Lady Stardust

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4744120
> 
> View attachment 4744121
> 
> View attachment 4744122
> 
> This sweet, goofy boy is Olaf, he adopted me in early April. He’s an intact stray Tom who is a sweetheart



What a sweet sleepy boy!



pixiejenna said:


> Buy a basket for cats they ignore it. Ends up storing toys in said basket now ignores basket and toys. Some a box is put in the basket and now it's the place to be.



A marmalade baby! 

Mommy annoying Spots this weekend


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Lady Stardust

Sharing a picture of the round lady, tomorrow is her 13th birthday!


----------



## 1LV

Watching the clouds roll in with one of my babies.  Neither she or her sister were born with a tail.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4745310


There is nothing more peaceful than a sleeping cat


----------



## miumiu2046

1LV said:


> Watching the clouds roll in with one of my babies.  Neither she or her sister were born with a tail.
> View attachment 4757237


Stunning!  Cats are so beautiful!


----------



## Sferics

*This is what I wanted:*






*This is what got:


*


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sleepy kitty


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sleepy kitty
> View attachment 4763562


sweet.....we had a tuxedo cat with black nose like that.  I thought it gave him a mischievous look.


----------



## Sferics

Sometimes all you nee is a good streeeeeeeetch...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My Little Girl may never forgive me....


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Little Girl may never forgive me....
> 
> View attachment 4814853


she doesn't look happy...but I'm sure she got over it


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> she doesn't look happy...but I'm sure she got over it


She did, after I promised to never, ever, ever, do this again and dinner of tuna, (her favorite).


----------



## sdkitty

since I was one of the first to complain about the loss of this subforum, thought I'd post something.  sorry if I've posted this before (?).  Jack hamming it up on the chair back


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> since I was one of the first to complain about the loss of this subforum, thought I'd post something.  sorry if I've posted this before (?).  Jack hamming it up on the chair back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831359


So happy to see Jack and so happy to see Animalicious back! (I complained too!)
So let's keep posting to ensure that Animalicious stays!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> So happy to see Jack and so happy to see Animalicious back! (I complained too!)
> So let's keep posting to ensure that Animalicious stays!


yes, agree....I miss some of the people who used to be here....wonder what happened to Clever


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't realize they got rid of this subfourm. I noticed that a lot were gone but didn't really look to see.

Here's my floofin Yeti and my personal fav is coming home and seeing Cheeto and Yeti curled up even though they've overgrown sharing the top spot they still do it with their tails intertwined.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't realize they got rid of this subfourm. I noticed that a lot were gone but didn't really look to see.
> 
> Here's my floofin Yeti and my personal fav is coming home and seeing Cheeto and Yeti curled up even though they've overgrown sharing the top spot they still do it with their tails intertwined.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832891


They are adorable!  And the first picture - those eyes!  Its so sweet when cats bond.  Are they siblings? Did you get them together?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Beautiful friendships: cats and grumpy men who didn’t want them in their house. My recently retired dad is followed by the cats and just sends me pictures of them falling asleep on him all day. QUALITY CONTENT.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Also my youngest daughter gets so excited when she sees them, even if they are gone for three seconds. Teaching her to respect and care for them from a young age is crucial.


----------



## sdkitty

susanagonzc said:


> Beautiful friendships: cats and grumpy men who didn’t want them in their house. My recently retired dad is followed by the cats and just sends me pictures of them falling asleep on him all day. QUALITY CONTENT.
> 
> View attachment 4833422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833426


similar here...my DH said they cats were mine, my idea to get them but he gets such a kick out of them and loves when they sit on his lap


----------



## kashmira

Sharing a photo of one of my three cats. This is Ochi, our golden ”teddybear”. I love him to the moon and back❤️


----------



## pixiejenna

CanuckBagLover said:


> They are adorable!  And the first picture - those eyes!  Its so sweet when cats bond.  Are they siblings? Did you get them together?



Yes from the same litter, they get along well but they still scrap too.


----------



## pixiejenna

susanagonzc said:


> Beautiful friendships: cats and grumpy men who didn’t want them in their house. My recently retired dad is followed by the cats and just sends me pictures of them falling asleep on him all day. QUALITY CONTENT.
> 
> View attachment 4833422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833426



Aww they trained him well, new job kitty pillow is the best job ever now he gets paid in purrs.



susanagonzc said:


> Also my youngest daughter gets so excited when she sees them, even if they are gone for three seconds. Teaching her to respect and care for them from a young age is crucial.
> 
> View attachment 4833430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833431



She is so excited to see your kitty lol. 



kashmira said:


> Sharing a photo of one of my three cats. This is Ochi, our golden ”teddybear”. I love him to the moon and back❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833455



OMG that face!


----------



## arika111orange

So glad I found this post!  Even though I lost my baby in March, she will always be with me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

susanagonzc said:


> Beautiful friendships: cats and grumpy men who didn’t want them in their house. My recently retired dad is followed by the cats and just sends me pictures of them falling asleep on him all day. QUALITY CONTENT.
> 
> View attachment 4833422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833423
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833426


That's too funny! Totally blissed out kitties!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

susanagonzc said:


> Also my youngest daughter gets so excited when she sees them, even if they are gone for three seconds. Teaching her to respect and care for them from a young age is crucial.
> 
> View attachment 4833430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833431


Adorable! And yes you are right- parents need to teach their kids how to treat a cat and all pets, for that matter.  My mother loved cats so I grew them all my life.  I don't remember my childhood without cats.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kashmira said:


> Sharing a photo of one of my three cats. This is Ochi, our golden ”teddybear”. I love him to the moon and back❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833455


Those big eyes!  So cute!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

arika111orange said:


> So glad I found this post!  Even though I lost my baby in March, she will always be with me.
> 
> View attachment 4833522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833526


So sorry for your loss. Yes out loved cats will always be with us.  Beautiful cat, with such cute marking on the nose.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Here's my black white cat - I've had her 3 years this summer and can't imagine life with out her.  She's curled up asleep on my desk next to me right now, in front of the window.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This is the picture posted on the Toronto Humane Society's website that captured my heart


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Adorable! And yes you are right- parents need to teach their kids how to treat a cat and all pets, for that matter.  My mother loved cats so I grew them all my life.  I don't remember my childhood without cats.


my parents didn't like cats.  if we brought home a stray kitten my father would take it for a ride   
I've heard of people drowning kittens.  I decided I wanted a cat as an adult and have had them ever since.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> This is the picture posted on the Toronto Humane Society's website that captured my heart
> View attachment 4833818


the eyes


----------



## Miss Liz

Here is Miss Finley, the orphaned kitten who stole my heart ❤️ 
Thank you for asking, sdkitty!


----------



## sdkitty

Miss Liz said:


> Here is Miss Finley, the orphaned kitten who stole my heart ❤
> Thank you for asking, sdkitty!
> 
> View attachment 4833875
> View attachment 4833876
> View attachment 4833878


sweet....and I heard tuxedo cats are good luck


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Miss Liz said:


> Here is Miss Finley, the orphaned kitten who stole my heart ❤
> Thank you for asking, sdkitty!
> 
> View attachment 4833875
> View attachment 4833876
> View attachment 4833878


Miss Finley is looking fine!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover




----------



## lolakitten

CanuckBagLover said:


> View attachment 4839060


I have the same mug! Lol


----------



## lolakitten

Morning snuggles


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> View attachment 4839060


cute....assume that's your mug, not hers?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lolakitten said:


> I have the same mug! Lol


Too funny!  A friend just gave me two matching mugs for my birthday and I had to give one to my Little Girl. She always wants to drink out of my mug. My bedroom is her favorite hangout spot so I put one on my dresser for her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> cute....assume that's your mug, not hers?


Its her's.  She was always trying to drink of out my mug, so I finally caved.  I put water in it for her.  And she loves it.  I don't why.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its her's.  She was always trying to drink of out my mug, so I finally caved.  I put water in it for her.  And she loves it.  I don't why.


that's so cute
our now departed black cat used to always want to drink water from my glass


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lolakitten said:


> Morning snuggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839170


adorable!


----------



## curlycurtis

I don't live with a cat but this thread is like a heaven for me...


----------



## Pessie

My cat  he could sleep anywhere, and he chooses this  (don’t ask me where his tail is, there is one somewhere)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Pessie said:


> My cat  he could sleep anywhere, and he chooses this  (don’t ask me where his tail is, there is one somewhere)
> View attachment 4850854


He's adorable. Gorgeous markings. Is he a specific breed?


----------



## Pessie

CanuckBagLover said:


> He's adorable. Gorgeous markings. Is he a specific breed?


Thanks, he‘s a snow Bengal, 16 yrs old, and all round holy terror


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> My cat  he could sleep anywhere, and he chooses this  (don’t ask me where his tail is, there is one somewhere)
> View attachment 4850854


he's beautiful
yes, our cats have so many places they like....from their condo to the sofa, to the rug like yours is using here


----------



## Pessie

sdkitty said:


> he's beautiful
> yes, our cats have so many places they like....from their condo to the sofa, to the rug like yours is using here


I don’t get why he’s sleeping with his head jammed up against the table leg tho’


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> I don’t get why he’s sleeping with his head jammed up against the table leg tho’


so beautiful
we have sometimes wondered if our male could be Bengal but I think he's a big tabby who likes to go up high  
Bengals are a handfull?  and you wouldn't want him to go outside due to the risk of theft (in addition to other dangers)?


----------



## Pessie

sdkitty said:


> so beautiful
> we have sometimes wondered if our male could be Bengal but I think he's a big tabby who likes to go up high
> Bengals are a handfull?  and you wouldn't want him to go outside due to the risk of theft (in addition to other dangers)?


He is a handful, not so much now he’s older, but as a youngster he was wild.  Bengals are wilful and intelligent, very noisy and very affectionate.  If bored they can be destructive!  He’s always been allowed outside.  He’s had a few scrapes but it’s perfectly safe in the UK and I’m of the “short life and a merry one” school of thought anyway 
He still opens all the kitchen cupboard doors and empties the contents if he’s mad with me


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> He is a handful, not so much now he’s older, but as a youngster he was wild.  Bengals are wilful and intelligent, very noisy and very affectionate.  If bored they can be destructive!  He’s always been allowed outside.  He’s had a few scrapes but it’s perfectly safe in the UK and I’m of the “short life and a merry one” school of thought anyway
> He still opens all the kitchen cupboard doors and empties the contents if he’s mad with me


glad you feel he's safe to go out
the cats we have now like to watch birds out the window but they never try to get out the door when it opens.  we don't want them killed by coyotes or run over by a car so we keep them in.
I have had cats that went out during the day (at a different house) and came in before dark.

I like the "short life and a merry one" idea you have


----------



## sdkitty

Bird watching....I heard the little vocalizations and found them by the patio door together


----------



## Pessie

sdkitty said:


> Bird watching....I heard the little vocalizations and found them by the patio door together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851093


They’re beautiful!  
I watched a programme on TV this week I think you would’ve enjoyed - they put tiny cameras and trackers on a village’s 50 cats and followed them all for a week.  Plotted their journeys and watched all their activity. They found some sneaking into other cats homes and raiding their dinners, some had battles, some had huge territories, some stayed near home.  Fascinating!


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> They’re beautiful!
> I watched a programme on TV this week I think you would’ve enjoyed - they put tiny cameras and trackers on a village’s 50 cats and followed them all for a week.  Plotted their journeys and watched all their activity. They found some sneaking into other cats homes and raiding their dinners, some had battles, some had huge territories, some stayed near home.  Fascinating!


LOL
yes, some of them have quite a life
Years ago I lived in a condo and the neghbors had a black cat.  Poor kitty got run over.  After he died I heard from the elderly man across the street that kitty used to go visit him, have some milk etc.  I think he visited multiple neighbors.


----------



## pixiejenna

Love coming home to see this and they were also wagging thier tails too


----------



## keodi

sdkitty said:


> they're gorgeous
> someone else's neglect or bad luck was your good fortune


Agreed!


kashmira said:


> Sharing a photo of one of my three cats. This is Ochi, our golden ”teddybear”. I love him to the moon and back❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833455


that face!  


arika111orange said:


> So glad I found this post!  Even though I lost my baby in March, she will always be with me.
> 
> View attachment 4833522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833526


What a cutie i'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Tabsy has suddenly starting coming indoors, Kit her son is now 2 years old and doesn’t spend quite as much time with her, he’s only wandered in twice. Heidi my Pomeranian is unsure about Tabsy, and Tabsy is unsure about Heidi; even though they’re roughly the same size, floofiness and colour


----------



## lolakitten

Pasha was being a little rascal today. I was hearing all this crashing and commotion upstairs, thinking what on earth is he doing. Then I caught him


----------



## Sferics

I love this little guy.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s funny what attracts cats, one of mine also loves qtips no idea what makes it appealing to him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sferics said:


> I love this little guy.
> View attachment 4855125


Those eyes!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lolakitten said:


> Pasha was being a little rascal today. I was hearing all this crashing and commotion upstairs, thinking what on earth is he doing. Then I caught him
> View attachment 4855121
> View attachment 4855122


how funny! What a face!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

A rear two for one special when they were kittens they would both share my lap all the time and once they hit about one they stopped it. I get so excited about it when they do it now.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> A rear two for one special when they were kittens they would both share my lap all the time and once they hit about one they stopped it. I get so excited about it when they do it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866420


Nothing beats a cat curled up on your life - but two!!!  They are beauties.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> Nothing beats a cat curled up on your life - but two!!!  They are beauties.


I meant to say "lap" but "life" works too!


----------



## Pessie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Nothing beats a cat curled up on your life - but two!!!  They are beauties.


 Mine went to the vets last week to have his teeth cleaned under GA.  The house was so quiet that day it was eerie.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Pessie said:


> Mine went to the vets last week to have his teeth cleaned under GA.  The house was so quiet that day it was eerie.


Poor Baby.  Is he doing ok?


----------



## Pessie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Poor Baby.  Is he doing ok?


He was wobbly the first night, but he‘s absolutely fine now.  And no teeth extracted - the vet was very impressed!  Thanks for asking


----------



## wee drop o bush

Olaf watching me eat my breakfast, and Tabsy lounging on a bin♥️


----------



## sdkitty

wee drop o bush said:


> Olaf watching me eat my breakfast, and Tabsy lounging on a bin♥
> 
> View attachment 4871917
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871918


your outdoor kitties?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Yes♥️
I just bought them cosy cat igloos, which they are ignoring in favour of the straw bales


----------



## sdkitty

wee drop o bush said:


> Yes♥
> I just bought them cosy cat igloos, which they are ignoring in favour of the straw bales


so typical


----------



## sand

This is my sweet little girl Kindra that we adopted back in March.   The photo below is her a few days post surgery to correct a rare congenital condition (PPDH) where, due to a hole in the diaphragm, her liver and gallbladder had moved into her chest cavity.   We're on day 10 of her having to wear the ecollar and confined to a room with no furniture.   In 4 days, the cone comes off and then it is just one more week of keeping her activity limited (ie. no jumping, stairs, running, etc.).


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> This is my sweet little girl Kindra that we adopted back in March.   The photo below is her a few days post surgery to correct a rare congenital condition (PPDH) where, due to a hole in the diaphragm, her liver and gallbladder had moved into her chest cavity.   We're on day 10 of her having to wear the ecollar and confined to a room with no furniture.   In 4 days, the cone comes off and then it is just one more week of keeping her activity limited (ie. no jumping, stairs, running, etc.).
> 
> View attachment 4881483


so pretty
sounds like quite an ordeal - an expense...glad she's ok


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sand said:


> This is my sweet little girl Kindra that we adopted back in March.   The photo below is her a few days post surgery to correct a rare congenital condition (PPDH) where, due to a hole in the diaphragm, her liver and gallbladder had moved into her chest cavity.   We're on day 10 of her having to wear the ecollar and confined to a room with no furniture.   In 4 days, the cone comes off and then it is just one more week of keeping her activity limited (ie. no jumping, stairs, running, etc.).
> 
> View attachment 4881483


The poor thing.  I hope she makes a full recovery.  She's so pretty.  Hugs to you and your kitty (I know if my cat had to such serious surgery I would be a basket case).


----------



## hollyyih

Good morning!


----------



## sdkitty

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 4881928
> 
> Good morning!


so cute....love a grey kitty...and you got him looking at the camera.  so many times mine are in a perfect position but they either move or I can't get both of them to look at the camera


----------



## sand

CanuckBagLover said:


> The poor thing.  I hope she makes a full recovery.  She's so pretty.  Hugs to you and your kitty (I know if my cat had to such serious surgery I would be a basket case).


I was an absolute basket case the night before... up until an hour before heading to the vet, I considered not going through with it as I was so scared she wouldn't even make it through the surgery.   She has been through so much in her first year or two of life and deserves to have a second chance and I didn't want it to end abruptly on a surgical table.   Not after all she has been through.  In the end, the procedure offered her the best chance for her to have a full life so we went through with it despite the risks.    Thankfully, she made it through as well as could be expected; they kept her 2 nights due to severe pain but other than that, no complications.   As petite and dainty as she appears, she is one tough kitty.   The group I adopted her from actually rescued her from Qatar where she had been dumped on the streets to fend for herself.   She was one of 5 cats that were flown all the way to Texas in search of a new home.   

All I can say is that I'm so lucky to have her.  Despite being dumped by her original owners (or breeder), she is such a sweet and gentle soul that loves being around us.


----------



## sand

This is Johnny - my other cat that I adopted back in March 2019 after my old girl passed away.  I found him on Petfinder after looking at cats that had been in rescue for an extended period of time.  This guy had been in rescue for over 3 1/2 YEARS; he had been dumped as a 6 week old kitten, presumably because he had undeveloped/deformed eyes.  While he only sees shadows, he manages just fine and truly is one of the happiest, easy going cats I have ever had.  I'm still blown away that he had been overlooked for so long by adopters.


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> I was an absolute basket case the night before... up until an hour before heading to the vet, I considered not going through with it as I was so scared she wouldn't even make it through the surgery.   She has been through so much in her first year or two of life and deserves to have a second chance and I didn't want it to end abruptly on a surgical table.   Not after all she has been through.  In the end, the procedure offered her the best chance for her to have a full life so we went through with it despite the risks.    Thankfully, she made it through as well as could be expected; they kept her 2 nights due to severe pain but other than that, no complications.   As petite and dainty as she appears, she is one tough kitty.   The group I adopted her from actually rescued her from Qatar where she had been dumped on the streets to fend for herself.   She was one of 5 cats that were flown all the way to Texas in search of a new home.
> 
> All I can say is that I'm so lucky to have her.  Despite being dumped by her original owners (or breeder), she is such a sweet and gentle soul that loves being around us.


aww - bless you for saving her twice


----------



## Pessie

sand said:


> This is Johnny - my other cat that I adopted back in March 2019 after my old girl passed away.  I found him on Petfinder after looking at cats that had been in rescue for an extended period of time.  This guy had been in rescue for over 3 1/2 YEARS; he had been dumped as a 6 week old kitten, presumably because he had undeveloped/deformed eyes.  While he only sees shadows, he manages just fine and truly is one of the happiest, easy going cats I have ever had.  I'm still blown away that he had been overlooked for so long by adopters.
> 
> View attachment 4882225


You‘ve reminded me of a friend of mine who when he decided to get himself a couple of cats - went to the local RSPCA shelter and asked for their two oldest, most unwanted cats, and took them home without looking at any others.
Your cats are very lucky to have found a home with you


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> This is Johnny - my other cat that I adopted back in March 2019 after my old girl passed away.  I found him on Petfinder after looking at cats that had been in rescue for an extended period of time.  This guy had been in rescue for over 3 1/2 YEARS; he had been dumped as a 6 week old kitten, presumably because he had undeveloped/deformed eyes.  While he only sees shadows, he manages just fine and truly is one of the happiest, easy going cats I have ever had.  I'm still blown away that he had been overlooked for so long by adopters.
> 
> View attachment 4882225


aww so sweet 
I was talking to a cat rescue person who said there are people who go out of their way to rescue special needs cats
Fortunately for you, yours has no issues that are a problem.  I'm sure he so appreciates having a home with you


----------



## CanuckBagLover

hollyyih said:


> View attachment 4881928
> 
> Good morning!


Adorable!  What a character!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sand said:


> I was an absolute basket case the night before... up until an hour before heading to the vet, I considered not going through with it as I was so scared she wouldn't even make it through the surgery.   She has been through so much in her first year or two of life and deserves to have a second chance and I didn't want it to end abruptly on a surgical table.   Not after all she has been through.  In the end, the procedure offered her the best chance for her to have a full life so we went through with it despite the risks.    Thankfully, she made it through as well as could be expected; they kept her 2 nights due to severe pain but other than that, no complications.   As petite and dainty as she appears, she is one tough kitty.   The group I adopted her from actually rescued her from Qatar where she had been dumped on the streets to fend for herself.   She was one of 5 cats that were flown all the way to Texas in search of a new home.
> 
> All I can say is that I'm so lucky to have her.  Despite being dumped by her original owners (or breeder), she is such a sweet and gentle soul that loves being around us.


What a sweet story - so glad she found you and her forever home!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sand said:


> This is Johnny - my other cat that I adopted back in March 2019 after my old girl passed away.  I found him on Petfinder after looking at cats that had been in rescue for an extended period of time.  This guy had been in rescue for over 3 1/2 YEARS; he had been dumped as a 6 week old kitten, presumably because he had undeveloped/deformed eyes.  While he only sees shadows, he manages just fine and truly is one of the happiest, easy going cats I have ever had.  I'm still blown away that he had been overlooked for so long by adopters.
> 
> View attachment 4882225


He's gorgeous!  So sad he was shelter for 3 1/2 years.  I know alot people afraid of adopting who are older or have been in shelter system for a while and have health issues.  You are such a gentle soul for rescuing such beautiful cats.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> He's gorgeous!  So sad he was shelter for 3 1/2 years.  I know alot people afraid of adopting who are older or have been in shelter system for a while and have health issues.  You are such a gentle soul for rescuing such beautiful cats.


agree...wish I was as kind as that.  but I did take on the vet bills for a cat who had been my neighbor's and had a chronic ammune problem.  such a sweet kitty.  neighbor was a cat hoarder - 25 cats.  she said "there's only so much you can do for a cat like that"......I was thinking what is a cat like that?  anyway I took him to the vet many times over a period of maybe  a couple of years.  He seemed to really love the attention he got from me.  after all, how much attention can a kitty get when there are 20 other cats around?


----------



## sand

Thank you everyone for your kind words but I am the lucky one to have these guys in my life....while I definitely have a soft side for animals down on their luck, there is something special about all rescue animals.  I've adopted several rescues (cats and dogs) over the years and each of them always seemed so grateful for having a second chance/home.  This is especially true for Johnny (the kitty that was in rescue for 3 + years) and our recently passed Brittany Spaniel that had been in a very rural shelter for several months.   Bailey, the Brittany, seemed to know how lucky he was; we got him from a high kill shelter (they had no internet to showcase the animals the likes of Petfinder) that had only kept him around as he was such a friendly and fun loving dog.  It was only by pure luck that the rescue group I volunteered with at the time learned of his plight and asked me to pick him up and get him into foster care.   He was my first and only foster (actually, transport) failure.   Truly an amazing animal that graced us with his presence for 11 years.  He had such a love of life it was incredible; I miss him so very, very much.

Update on Kindra....today was supposed to be the second last day in her e-collar but she managed to wrangle out of it when left alone while I was in meetings.   Given she had full access to the incision site without doing any harm, we're going to let her off one day early!


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words but I am the lucky one to have these guys in my life....while I definitely have a soft side for animals down on their luck, there is something special about all rescue animals.  I've adopted several rescues (cats and dogs) over the years and each of them always seemed so grateful for having a second chance/home.  This is especially true for Johnny (the kitty that was in rescue for 3 + years) and our recently passed Brittany Spaniel that had been in a very rural shelter for several months.   Bailey, the Brittany, seemed to know how lucky he was; we got him from a high kill shelter (they had no internet to showcase the animals the likes of Petfinder) that had only kept him around as he was such a friendly and fun loving dog.  It was only by pure luck that the rescue group I volunteered with at the time learned of his plight and asked me to pick him up and get him into foster care.   He was my first and only foster (actually, transport) failure.   Truly an amazing animal that graced us with his presence for 11 years.  He had such a love of life it was incredible; I miss him so very, very much.
> 
> Update on Kindra....today was supposed to be the second last day in her e-collar but she managed to wrangle out of it when left alone while I was in meetings.   Given she had full access to the incision site without doing any harm, we're going to let her off one day early!


wonderful stories
glad your kitty is doing well
I agree--I think animals know when they've been rescued and appreciate it.  Over the years I've gotten kittens from friends litters twice and all my other cats were rescues - either from a shelter or rescued from a hoarding neighbor or one who had obviously been a pet and was abandoned.


----------



## Pessie

sand said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words but I am the lucky one to have these guys in my life....while I definitely have a soft side for animals down on their luck, there is something special about all rescue animals.  I've adopted several rescues (cats and dogs) over the years and each of them always seemed so grateful for having a second chance/home.  This is especially true for Johnny (the kitty that was in rescue for 3 + years) and our recently passed Brittany Spaniel that had been in a very rural shelter for several months.   Bailey, the Brittany, seemed to know how lucky he was; we got him from a high kill shelter (they had no internet to showcase the animals the likes of Petfinder) that had only kept him around as he was such a friendly and fun loving dog.  It was only by pure luck that the rescue group I volunteered with at the time learned of his plight and asked me to pick him up and get him into foster care.   He was my first and only foster (actually, transport) failure.   Truly an amazing animal that graced us with his presence for 11 years.  He had such a love of life it was incredible; I miss him so very, very much.
> 
> Update on Kindra....today was supposed to be the second last day in her e-collar but she managed to wrangle out of it when left alone while I was in meetings.   Given she had full access to the incision site without doing any harm, we're going to let her off one day early!


This is a photo of a photo so the quality is awful, but this is little Cando at about 3 weeks.  The litter was dumped in a cardboard box at a day old and fostered for the RSPCA by a couple in their 80’s who hand fed them 24/7 every couple of hours.  They were wonderful people, a friend knew them - she took a kitten and I agreed to have Cando who was the last one left and the smallest.  As soon as she could lap semi solid food they let me have her.  Cando lived to 16 and grew into a beautiful glossy black cat.   I still miss her, she was very special.


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> This is a photo of a photo so the quality is awful, but this is little Cando at about 3 weeks.  The litter was dumped in a cardboard box at a day old and fostered for the RSPCA by a couple in their 80’s who hand fed them 24/7 every couple of hours.  They were wonderful people, a friend knew them - she took a kitten and I agreed to have Cando who was the last one left and the smallest.  As soon as she could lap semi solid food they let me have her.  Cando lived to 16 and grew into a beautiful glossy black cat.   I still miss her, she was very special.
> View attachment 4883965


sweet....I like black cats...shame they have stupid superstition about them


----------



## Pessie

sdkitty said:


> sweet....I like black cats...shame they have stupid superstition about them


Black cats are lucky!  People always used to ask me what pedigree breed she was, which was funny given her start in life


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> Black cats are lucky!  People always used to ask me what pedigree breed she was, which was funny given her start in life


certainly non- pedigreed cats and dogs can be just as beautiful
I gave my sister a bad time for buying a pedigreed puppy.  she said it was very hard to find a small dog for adoption where she lives.  and she is a good doggie mommie.  they dog (at less than one year old) got an infection from flea larvae and they had a $10K vet bill.  fortunately they had insurance

Her grown son also got a pure-bred pup.  Oh well, some people just want what they want.


----------



## Pessie

sdkitty said:


> certainly non- pedigreed cats and dogs can be just as beautiful
> I gave my sister a bad time for buying a pedigreed puppy.  she said it was very hard to find a small dog for adoption where she lives.  and she is a good doggie mommie.  they dog (at less than one year old) got an infection from flea larvae and they had a $10K vet bill.  fortunately they had insurance
> 
> Her grown son also got a pure-bred pup.  Oh well, some people just want what they want.


$10k   OMG!
I usually have a mixture, I have a rescue dog and a Bengal cat at the mo, and I had a choc point Siamese kitten when Cando came to live with me.  Some old English pedigree dog breeds are actually in danger of being lost which would be very sad.  So I think you can have a balance.


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> $10k   OMG!
> I usually have a mixture, I have a rescue dog and a Bengal cat at the mo, and I had a choc point Siamese kitten when Cando came to live with me.  Some old English pedigree dog breeds are actually in danger of being lost which would be very sad.  So I think you can have a balance.


love the idea of a Bengal but I understand they're a handfull


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> agree...wish I was as kind as that.  but I did take on the vet bills for a cat who had been my neighbor's and had a chronic ammune problem.  such a sweet kitty.  neighbor was a cat hoarder - 25 cats.  she said "there's only so much you can do for a cat like that"......I was thinking what is a cat like that?  anyway I took him to the vet many times over a period of maybe  a couple of years.  He seemed to really love the attention he got from me.  after all, how much attention can a kitty get when there are 20 other cats around?


That's so sweet of you!  I get so upset about cat hoarding situations.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Pessie said:


> This is a photo of a photo so the quality is awful, but this is little Cando at about 3 weeks.  The litter was dumped in a cardboard box at a day old and fostered for the RSPCA by a couple in their 80’s who hand fed them 24/7 every couple of hours.  They were wonderful people, a friend knew them - she took a kitten and I agreed to have Cando who was the last one left and the smallest.  As soon as she could lap semi solid food they let me have her.  Cando lived to 16 and grew into a beautiful glossy black cat.   I still miss her, she was very special.
> View attachment 4883965


Cutie!  I have a weakness for black cats, my mom loved cats and stray cat came with the milkman one day (this is back in the sixties) and there was an unneutered Siamese next door and before you knew it we had litter of kittens.  We put the kittens up for adoption but no one wanted a black cat!  Superstition I suppose.  Just as well because we kept her and her mother (and got them both fixed).  Her mother got lost when I was about 7 but Blackey (that was her name) lived for 22 years.  She was such a part of the family.
I understand black cats are still difficult to adopt.


----------



## Pessie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Cutie!  I have a weakness for black cats, my mom loved cats and stray cat came with the milkman one day (this is back in the sixties) and there was an unneutered Siamese next door and before you knew it we had litter of kittens.  We put the kittens up for adoption but no one wanted a black cat!  Superstition I suppose.  Just as well because we kept her and her mother (and got them both fixed).  Her mother got lost when I was about 7 but Blackey (that was her name) lived for 22 years.  She was such a part of the family.
> I understand black cats are still difficult to adopt.


Thanks!  I bet Blackey was a beauty.  Cat names (pet names in general really) are funny - we had a black and white cat when I was a little girl that was always known as Fat Cat, because none of us could agree on a name for him, poor boy


----------



## sdkitty

Pessie said:


> Thanks!  I bet Blackey was a beauty.  Cat names (pet names in general really) are funny - we had a black and white cat when I was a little girl that was always known as Fat Cat, because none of us could agree on a name for him, poor boy


I have a friend who names all her cats (one at a time) Kitty.  Now that's not a name to me.  but she says they come when she calls them.  and when I was looking at a list of cat names Kitty was on there.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Cutie!  I have a weakness for black cats, my mom loved cats and stray cat came with the milkman one day (this is back in the sixties) and there was an unneutered Siamese next door and before you knew it we had litter of kittens.  We put the kittens up for adoption but no one wanted a black cat!  Superstition I suppose.  Just as well because we kept her and her mother (and got them both fixed).  Her mother got lost when I was about 7 but Blackey (that was her name) lived for 22 years.  She was such a part of the family.
> I understand black cats are still difficult to adopt.


our black cat (from hoarder neighbor) was called Blackie too....she had named him Black Sambo and I didn't like that so Blackie it was


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Pessie said:


> Thanks!  I bet Blackey was a beauty.  Cat names (pet names in general really) are funny - we had a black and white cat when I was a little girl that was always known as Fat Cat, because none of us could agree on a name for him, poor boy


Yes she was - a gorgeous cat.  
My current cat - a tuxedo is simply "Little Girl" because, she's "my little girl".


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Pessie said:


> Thanks!  I bet Blackey was a beauty.  Cat names (pet names in general really) are funny - we had a black and white cat when I was a little girl that was always known as Fat Cat, because none of us could agree on a name for him, poor boy


My grandmother had a cat she named "Stinker" (I can only imagine how that came about)
My friend adopted a stray, who never became completely tame, and named him  "Jack the Bastard"! (Said with love and affection, but apparently did suit him, he was real character and a scruffy old Tom).
And another friend has a cat named "Bogart".  
And then the cat I had before my Little Girl, was named Chico BooBoo.  Chico, because for some reason my friend who came with me and said I had to get him because was the most neediest, which was very true, (I was leaning toward a ginger), thought he looked Spanish for some reason.  BooBoo got added by me later because I just like saying Chico BooBoo.
Definitely pet names are fun.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Yes she was - a gorgeous cat.
> My current cat - a tuxedo is simply "Little Girl" because, she's "my little girl".


my female is named Sweet Pea but I often call her little girl too


----------



## Pessie

CanuckBagLover said:


> My grandmother had a cat she named "Stinker" (I can only imagine how that came about)
> My friend adopted a stray, who never became completely tame, and named him  "Jack the Bastard"! (Said with love and affection, but apparently did suit him, he was real character and a scruffy old Tom).
> And another friend has a cat named "Bogart".
> And then the cat I had before my Little Girl, was named Chico BooBoo.  Chico, because for some reason my friend who came with me and said I had to get him because was the most neediest, which was very true, (I was leaning toward a ginger), thought he looked Spanish for some reason.  BooBoo got added by me later because I just like saying Chico BooBoo.
> Definitely pet names are fun.


Great names!  I really like Chico BooBoo 
I call my dog (a whippet) Dizzy the Whizz, but only when there’s no one within hearing range


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> My grandmother had a cat she named "Stinker" (I can only imagine how that came about)
> My friend adopted a stray, who never became completely tame, and named him  "Jack the Bastard"! (Said with love and affection, but apparently did suit him, he was real character and a scruffy old Tom).
> And another friend has a cat named "Bogart".
> And then the cat I had before my Little Girl, was named Chico BooBoo.  Chico, because for some reason my friend who came with me and said I had to get him because was the most neediest, which was very true, (I was leaning toward a ginger), thought he looked Spanish for some reason.  BooBoo got added by me later because I just like saying Chico BooBoo.
> Definitely pet names are fun.


cute names
@poopsie who used to post here a lot, has a lot of creative names for her kitties


----------



## emmababy

Hi this is my cat Mr. Toffee . Im relatively new to cats. He joined our family in Dec last year.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Hi this is my cat Mr. Toffee . Im relatively new to cats. He joined our family in Dec last year.


Mr. Toffee is adorable!!!


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Hi this is my cat Mr. Toffee . Im relatively new to cats. He joined our family in Dec last year.


he's adorable....those big eyes


----------



## emmababy

sdkitty said:


> he's adorable....those big eyes





CanuckBagLover said:


> Mr. Toffee is adorable!!!


Thanks 
He is quite an attention seeker. Im trying hard to stop this habit of his. He will stand up behind the chair im sitting to bite me to get my attention


----------



## emmababy

Mr. Toffee chilling at home ❤️


----------



## emmababy

Keeping me company when i work from home.


----------



## emmababy




----------



## emmababy

2nd tunnel he tore up


----------



## emmababy

Fave past time...sorry for spamming


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Mr. Toffee chilling at home ❤


Is that a painting of Mr. Toffee sitting on the shelf above him?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Keeping me company when i work from home.


Must be hard to get any work done with Mr. Toffee around!


----------



## emmababy

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is that a painting of Mr. Toffee sitting on the shelf above him?


Its a print i bought from etsy. Looks like him though


----------



## pixiejenna

I got a few good ones of Mr. Cheeto and Mr. Yeti this week. The scrub daddy is Cheeto's he has a thing for sponges lol. Yeti hates having his picture taken and always turns his head when you try so it's even more exciting when you can get a good one.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I got a few good ones of Mr. Cheeto and Mr. Yeti this week. The scrub daddy is Cheeto's he has a thing for sponges lol. Yeti hates having his picture taken and always turns his head when you try so it's even more exciting when you can get a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891740
> View attachment 4891741
> View attachment 4891742


adorable!!


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I got a few good ones of Mr. Cheeto and Mr. Yeti this week. The scrub daddy is Cheeto's he has a thing for sponges lol. Yeti hates having his picture taken and always turns his head when you try so it's even more exciting when you can get a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891740
> View attachment 4891741
> View attachment 4891742


orange kitties are so sweet


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Thanks
> He is quite an attention seeker. Im trying hard to stop this habit of his. He will stand up behind the chair im sitting to bite me to get my attention


our boy likes to climb the ladderback chairs when we're in them or just for attention when they're empy.  It's like he's saying "look at me "
your kittie is gorgeous with those big eyes...a youngster?


----------



## emmababy

sdkitty said:


> our boy likes to climb the ladderback chairs when we're in them or just for attention when they're empy.  It's like he's saying "look at me "
> your kittie is gorgeous with those big eyes...a youngster?



Love the photo of him peeking from behind the chair. So sweet! 

Mr. Toffee is around 1 year 2 months old. I love the look and temperament of British shorthair ❤️ they look like little teddy bears with their roundish face and big eyes.


----------



## emmababy

Trying out halloween bandanas i bought for him.


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Love the photo of him peeking from behind the chair. So sweet!
> 
> Mr. Toffee is around 1 year 2 months old. I love the look and temperament of British shorthair ❤ they look like little teddy bears with their roundish face and big eyes.


my boy is about the same age as yours.....We adopted them together - came from the same home but different moms


----------



## Blueberry12

Tiger , my cat.






My husband holding baby Tiger :


----------



## sdkitty

Blueberry12 said:


> Tiger , my cat.
> View attachment 4894367
> View attachment 4894370
> View attachment 4894371
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> 
> My husband holding baby Tiger :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894388


aptly named....and you've had him since he was teeny tiny


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Tiger , my cat.
> View attachment 4894367
> View attachment 4894370
> View attachment 4894371
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> 
> My husband holding baby Tiger :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894388


Tiger is cute and baby Tiger is even cuter!!! How old is baby Tiger in that photo!! He looks newborn - his eye's don't seem to be open!


----------



## IntheOcean

Blueberry12 said:


> Tiger , my cat.
> View attachment 4894367
> View attachment 4894370
> View attachment 4894371
> View attachment 4894375
> 
> 
> My husband holding baby Tiger :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894388


So I'm scrolling down your post and it goes a bit like this in my head, 'Cute, cute, cute... OMGAAAH!'  Tiger is one gorgeous cat!


----------



## IntheOcean

Blueberry12's amazing post got me inspired, and so here's my mom's kitty, her name is Lisa. We adopted her when she was maybe five weeks old. She's now ten and a half. Prefers to keep to herself, doesn't much like people, and only allows myour mom to pet her. Never begs for food, oh no, instead, she just takes it. Quoting my mom, 'Right out of my mouth!'


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> Blueberry12's amazing post got me inspired, and so here's my mom's kitty, her name is Lisa. We adopted her when she was maybe five weeks old. She's now ten and a half. Prefers to keep to herself, doesn't much like people, and only allows myour mom to pet her. Never begs for food, oh no, instead, she just takes it. Quoting my mom, 'Right out of my mouth!'
> 
> View attachment 4895253
> View attachment 4895254
> View attachment 4895255


she's beautiful
I always thought orange cats were males but learned when looking to adopt a few month back that while that used to be the case, there are a lot more orange girl cats now


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> she's beautiful
> I always thought orange cats were males but learned when looking to adopt a few month back that while that used to be the case, there are a lot more orange girl cats now


Yep, I heard that too! But she's a lady! When we adopted her, we found out that she matched the floors in the hallway absolutely perfectly. So for the next few months, we had to learn to walk without removing our feet from the ground lest we step on her, because she was so tiny and we just couldn't see her clearly even if the lights were on


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, I heard that too! But she's a lady! When we adopted her, we found out that she matched the floors in the hallway absolutely perfectly. So for the next few months, we had to learn to walk without removing our feet from the ground lest we step on her, because she was so tiny and we just couldn't see her clearly even if the lights were on


so cute
my little girl matches the kitchen rug


----------



## CanuckBagLover

IntheOcean said:


> Blueberry12's amazing post got me inspired, and so here's my mom's kitty, her name is Lisa. We adopted her when she was maybe five weeks old. She's now ten and a half. Prefers to keep to herself, doesn't much like people, and only allows myour mom to pet her. Never begs for food, oh no, instead, she just takes it. Quoting my mom, 'Right out of my mouth!'
> 
> View attachment 4895253
> View attachment 4895254
> View attachment 4895255


She's so cute adorable kitten and beautiful cat!


----------



## IntheOcean

CanuckBagLover said:


> She's so cute adorable kitten and beautiful cat!


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

sdkitty said:


> aptly named....and you've had him since he was teeny tiny



Yes. Our Friends has his mum. 
So we knew Tiger since he was 1 day old.


----------



## Blueberry12

IntheOcean said:


> Blueberry12's amazing post got me inspired, and so here's my mom's kitty, her name is Lisa. We adopted her when she was maybe five weeks old. She's now ten and a half. Prefers to keep to herself, doesn't much like people, and only allows myour mom to pet her. Never begs for food, oh no, instead, she just takes it. Quoting my mom, 'Right out of my mouth!'
> 
> View attachment 4895253
> View attachment 4895254
> View attachment 4895255




Adorable!
Our Tiger has a sister and a brother with the same colour.


----------



## Blueberry12

CanuckBagLover said:


> Tiger is cute and baby Tiger is even cuter!!! How old is baby Tiger in that photo!! He looks newborn - his eye's don't seem to be open!



He was 3 days old!




IntheOcean said:


> So I'm scrolling down your post and it goes a bit like this in my head, 'Cute, cute, cute... OMGAAAH!'  Tiger is one gorgeous cat!



He is indeed!


----------



## sdkitty

Blueberry12 said:


> Adorable!
> Our Tiger has a sister and a brother with the same colour.
> 
> View attachment 4903729


sweet...interesting how that litter had the different colored kittens


----------



## pixiejenna

My guys being cute as usual.


----------



## Blueberry12

sdkitty said:


> sweet...interesting how that litter had the different colored kittens




The mother looks a lot like Tiger. The father is unknown , the cat lady sneaked out...
She is a Sibirien Cat , so she suppose to date a male Siberian cat.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> My guys being cute as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904242
> View attachment 4904243


Where does one begin and the other end???  Adorable


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Blueberry12 said:


> The mother looks a lot like Tiger. The father is unknown , the cat lady sneaked out...
> She is a Sibirien Cat , so she suppose to date a male Siberian cat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904410


The heart wants what the heart wants.....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> sweet...interesting how that litter had the different colored kittens


I thought it wasn't uncommon for litters to have different coloured kittens.  I remember when I was about 4, we adopted a stray black female cat (rather my Mom did who was a cat lover, over my Dad's protestions) and their was a male Siamese next door and before you could say boo, we had a litter of kittens in a variety of colours.  We adopted them out and kept the all the black one, because no one wanted her. (Their loss).


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought it wasn't uncommon for litters to have different coloured kittens.  I remember when I was about 4, we adopted a stray black female cat (rather my Mom did who was a cat lover, over my Dad's protestions) and their was a male Siamese next door and before you could say boo, we had a litter of kittens in a variety of colours.  We adopted them out and kept the all the black one, because no one wanted her. (Their loss).


yes, you're right.....it's not unusual.  and I've heard one mom can have kittens from different dads in the same litter.  not sure if that's true or not
Ridicuclous that people don't want black cats.  We've had two.  Each very different but great in their own ways.


----------



## sdkitty

Blueberry12 said:


> The mother looks a lot like Tiger. The father is unknown , the cat lady sneaked out...
> She is a Sibirien Cat , so she suppose to date a male Siberian cat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904410


she's gorgeous.....do you have to brush her daily?


----------



## Blueberry12

sdkitty said:


> she's gorgeous.....do you have to brush her daily?



She is not mine , but she needs to be brushed daily.
Tiger too ,he inherited his mum’s fur.


----------



## lolakitten

My first childhood cat was a black tuxedo and she was a rescue. My moms coworker heard noise outside her downtown office wonder and 4 kittens with their eyes not even open tapes inside a box. 2 black, 2 white. She nursed them to life and all 4 lives a long time! (She kept 2, and we and another coworker took one each)
She was an ornery cat, but she took care of me so well (I was in and out of the hospital a lot as a kid)
I loved her


----------



## lolakitten

And today, here was my very spoiled Pasha enjoying the fireplace 


(Pasha_the_puff)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lolakitten said:


> My first childhood cat was a black tuxedo and she was a rescue. My moms coworker heard noise outside her downtown office wonder and 4 kittens with their eyes not even open tapes inside a box. 2 black, 2 white. She nursed them to life and all 4 lives a long time! (She kept 2, and we and another coworker took one each)
> She was an ornery cat, but she took care of me so well (I was in and out of the hospital a lot as a kid)
> I loved her


That's such sweet story!


----------



## sdkitty

lolakitten said:


> And today, here was my very spoiled Pasha enjoying the fireplace
> View attachment 4905775
> 
> (Pasha_the_puff)


cutness overload


----------



## sdkitty

lolakitten said:


> My first childhood cat was a black tuxedo and she was a rescue. My moms coworker heard noise outside her downtown office wonder and 4 kittens with their eyes not even open tapes inside a box. 2 black, 2 white. She nursed them to life and all 4 lives a long time! (She kept 2, and we and another coworker took one each)
> She was an ornery cat, but she took care of me so well (I was in and out of the hospital a lot as a kid)
> I loved her


your family rescued her and she rescued you.  sweet


----------



## emmababy

Chonky bear


----------



## emmababy

Meowdelling his new bandana


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Meowdelling his new bandana


adorable....is he a big boy?


----------



## TraceySH

I am adding my 2 boys to this thread! They are almost 10 and almost 9. Adoption and a stray ❤️


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TraceySH said:


> I am adding my 2 boys to this thread! They are almost 10 and almost 9. Adoption and a stray ❤


They are gorgeous!  They look like they are from the same litter. So sweet to see them curled up together - you can't tell where begins and the other ends!


----------



## TraceySH

CanuckBagLover said:


> They are gorgeous!  They look like they are from the same litter. So sweet to see them curled up together - you can't tell where begins and the other ends!


One is a snuggler, the other one just sort of "deals with it". He reacts every now and again by trying to dominate, but since he has no teeth, the other one plays along like    "yeah, whatever dude, you're really scary". However, our 2 large dogs are terrified of the no teeth cat  Thank you for responding!!


----------



## B4GBuff

This is Maya. She is an 11 year old pure bred Bengal cat.... and my furry soul mate!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

B4GBuff said:


> This is Maya. She is an 11 year old pure bred Bengal cat.... and my furry soul mate!
> 
> View attachment 4921757


She's beautiful and those eyes!!! Your own little tiger.


----------



## sdkitty

TraceySH said:


> I am adding my 2 boys to this thread! They are almost 10 and almost 9. Adoption and a stray ❤


gorgeous....by their looks and how they are laying together you'd think they were siblings


----------



## sdkitty

B4GBuff said:


> This is Maya. She is an 11 year old pure bred Bengal cat.... and my furry soul mate!
> 
> View attachment 4921757


beautiful....I've never met a Bengal but I'd like to
Our boy cat is a large muscular tabby who likes to go high....I've wondered if he could be part Bengal but probably not


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Purr-C and his Purr Palace


----------



## lolakitten

Pasha with his stocking full of catnip toys


----------



## sdkitty

PurpleRabbit said:


> Purr-C and his Purr Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938556
> View attachment 4938559
> View attachment 4938565


very cute....our cats like boxes but they don't have anything as elaborate as this


----------



## PurpleRabbit

sdkitty said:


> very cute....our cats like boxes but they don't have anything as elaborate as this




Thank you!  It was a fun project that spawn from quarantine boredom


----------



## pinky7129

Adopted Bear just two weeks ago! Or rather, he told me he’s coming home with me


----------



## bubablu

pinky7129 said:


> Adopted Bear just two weeks ago! Or rather, he told me he’s coming home with me


Two weeks and he already owns the bed. Good job, Bear. You are a beauty.


----------



## pukasonqo

Went to the RSPCA today w the intention of getting a cat, came home w this gorgeous girl
Introducing Ichabod, ginger tummy, silver tail...a patchwork cat!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Went to the RSPCA today w the intention of getting a cat, came home w this gorgeous girl
> Introducing Ichabod, ginger tummy, silver tail...a patchwork cat!


Congrats!  she's beautiful!


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Congrats!  she's beautiful!


 Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

pinky7129 said:


> Adopted Bear just two weeks ago! Or rather, he told me he’s coming home with me


adorable...how big is he?  reminds me of our Jack - a big baby


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Went to the RSPCA today w the intention of getting a cat, came home w this gorgeous girl
> Introducing Ichabod, ginger tummy, silver tail...a patchwork cat!


love to see animals get a good home...she's beautiful


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> love to see animals get a good home...she's beautiful


Thank you, she is the right mix of cheeky and self contained, looking forward to a great companionship!


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Congrats!  she's beautiful!


Thank you, we could say she picked us! ❤️


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you, we could say she picked us! ❤


I always feel that cats pick us!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I always feel that cats pick us!


we have definitely had some cats pick us - one who came over to our house from a neighbor who had 25 cats, one who showed up at our back door one morning out of the blue, one who was the only one at the shelter clamoring to get out and play. 
 my current ones not as much.  I wanted a pair and they fit the bill age-wise.  but he wouldn't even't come out of the condo at the shelter.  she let me pet her and that was enough 
In that case, I think at lot of it was timing.  I had almost adopted a pair of two-year-old boys.  One of them was very sweet and seemed like he wanted to come home with me.  I hesitated - I think because I wanted a younger pair - and someone else got them.  So when I went to the shelter after that, I was ready.
Glad I did because covid hit two months later and they have been great companions.


----------



## pukasonqo

Here is Ichabod “helping” me to unpack, unfortunately she lacks thumbs!


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> adorable...how big is he?  reminds me of our Jack - a big baby
> View attachment 4941909



She is tiny, a year old but very light
Was surrendered to the RSPCA w 8 other cats from the same household
She is very quiet (my previous cats were chatterboxes) but that might change once she feels more at home
She did turned up the charm for my partner!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Here is Ichabod “helping” me to unpack, unfortunately she lacks thumbs!


How did she get the name Ichabod?


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> How did she get the name Ichabod?



From Dr. Seuss ABC: “I,i Ichabod is itchy so am I”
I used to jokingly say  I will call my next cat Ichabod and as we couldn’t make up our minds my partner said Ichabod and she miaowed (probably in protest but...)


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> She is tiny, a year old but very light
> Was surrendered to the RSPCA w 8 other cats from the same household
> She is very quiet (my previous cats were chatterboxes) but that might change once she feels more at home
> She did turned up the charm for my partner!


our two also came from a home with "too many cats" (we don't know how many).  They were very shy when we got them.  They've come a long way but still not well socialized for other people and a bit skittish.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Here is Ichabod “helping” me to unpack, unfortunately she lacks thumbs!


cute!  they must investigate everything.  Cute name.  I like the originality.  sounds like a boy's name though


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> cute!  they must investigate everything.  Cute name.  I like the originality.  sounds like a boy's name though


Actually it is a boy’s name but she doesn’t mind, she also gets called Sticky Icky (blame Jeff Beck’s O.I.L for that!)
She is delightful


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> From Dr. Seuss ABC: “I,i Ichabod is itchy so am I”
> I used to jokingly say  I will call my next cat Ichabod and as we couldn’t make up our minds my partner said Ichabod and she miaowed (probably in protest but...)


Love it!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

B4GBuff said:


> This is Maya. She is an 11 year old pure bred Bengal cat.... and my furry soul mate!
> 
> View attachment 4921757


Those eyes....what a beautiful girl!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Our first furbaby has been gone almost two years. She was sassy as they come but she loved us as much as we loved her. She was just a beauty with her white coat.
Our furbaby, Gina, now actually chose us. She was our neighbors kitty that decided she wanted to live with us. So we love her because she chose  us right after we lost our first furbaby. She is such a good kitty and has this adorable smile.


----------



## Swanky

My pretty rescue! She allows us to live here.... we’re grateful


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Swanky said:


> My pretty rescue! She allows us to live here.... we’re grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947389
> View attachment 4947390


Omgoodness....she is just adorable.  I love her!!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bgcutiepie00 said:


> Our first furbaby has been gone almost two years. She was sassy as they come but she loved us as much as we loved her. She was just a beauty with her white coat.
> Our furbaby, Gina, now actually chose us. She was our neighbors kitty that decided she wanted to live with us. So we love her because she chose  us right after we lost our first furbaby. She is such a good kitty and has this adorable smile.
> 
> View attachment 4947377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947379


Such a sweet story. So sorry about your loss though. Both your cats are special and beautiful in their own way!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Swanky said:


> My pretty rescue! She allows us to live here.... we’re grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947389
> View attachment 4947390


I can't believe she's a rescue! She looks she was born for a life of luxury and pampering (which I'm sure you are providing).  She's gorgeous (that coat!) and looks like quite the character!


----------



## Swanky

bgcutiepie00 said:


> Omgoodness....she is just adorable.  I love her!!!!


Thank you! We adore her! 



CanuckBagLover said:


> I can't believe she's a rescue! She looks she was born for a life of luxury and pampering (which I'm sure you are providing).  She's gorgeous (that coat!) and looks like quite the character!


Someone dumped her around 4-6 months old due to diarrhea. The Humane Society recognized her as a Persian so contacted the Pure Breed rescue and they got her healthy, and I happily scooped her right up! 
She’s so soft and has the hugest copper eyes!
 She cracks us up!


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> Thank you! We adore her!
> 
> 
> Someone dumped her around 4-6 months old due to diarrhea. The Humane Society recognized her as a Persian so contacted the Pure Breed rescue and they got her healthy, and I happily scooped her right up!
> She’s so soft and has the hugest copper eyes!
> She cracks us up!


imagine dumping an animal due to diarrhea.  I think a lot of people also dump kittens when they grow up into cats.  disgusting.  we think that might have been the case with our Sammy.  showed up at our back door at about one year of age.  totally sweet and tame.

your kitty is beautiful.  Luky you and lucky her


----------



## Swanky

sdkitty said:


> imagine dumping an animal due to diarrhea.  I think a lot of people also dump kittens when they grow up into cats.  disgusting.  we think that might have been the case with our Sammy.  showed up at our back door at about one year of age.  totally sweet and tame.
> 
> your kitty is beautiful.  Luky you and lucky her



Agreed! She’s a “blue Persian” so could not have been a bargain buy. 
Some Persians have pretty delicate systems and can’t eat dry food with grains. They put her on a raw diet and it disappeared, I agreed to keep her on the same.  Without going into detail, it’s pretty amazing how little smell and output they have on a diet that’s just right for them!


----------



## emmababy

Meowdeling a handwoven scarf i made


----------



## emmababy

His second time at the groomer.


----------



## emmababy

Ordered a customised handpainted tote bag. Does it looks like him haha. Its really huge so i have yet to use it.


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Meowdeling a handwoven scarf i made


those big eyes


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Meowdeling a handwoven scarf i made


excellent model and a beautiful scarf!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Ordered a customised handpainted tote bag. Does it looks like him haha. Its really huge so i have yet to use it.



it does!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> His second time at the groomer.


His expressions  are priceless. Do you have to have him professional groomed?


----------



## bubablu

bgcutiepie00 said:


> Our first furbaby has been gone almost two years. She was sassy as they come but she loved us as much as we loved her. She was just a beauty with her white coat.
> Our furbaby, Gina, now actually chose us. She was our neighbors kitty that decided she wanted to live with us. So we love her because she chose  us right after we lost our first furbaby. She is such a good kitty and has this adorable smile.


Hi Gina! Such a lovely smile!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

bubablu said:


> Hi Gina! Such a lovely smile!


Awww, thanks!!!! She is a special girl for sure.


----------



## Sferics

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Swanky said:


> My pretty rescue! She allows us to live here.... we’re grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947389
> View attachment 4947390


Can't believe she was a rescue!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sferics said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 4974829


too funny!  Cats will strectch any where when they feel like it.  What's your cat's name?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Meowdeling a handwoven scarf i made


The yellow brings our her eyes!


----------



## pukasonqo

Not keen on having her photo taken


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Not keen on having her photo taken


nice picture anyway


----------



## Sferics

CanuckBagLover said:


> too funny!  Cats will strectch any where when they feel like it.  What's your cat's name?


...and they make it look so comfortable  
His name Kaydeigh


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> ...and they make it look so comfortable
> His name Kaydeigh


different name - pronounced Kadee?


----------



## Sferics

sdkitty said:


> different name - pronounced Kadee?


I think it's like K.D.  
I even don't know where this name came from, who said it first, it just was there. We originally named him Matou (french for male cat). But we all know these nicknames that sneak in when it comes to pets...this one seemed kinda more suitable for him. 
Wow...this sounds so weird


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sferics said:


> I think it's like K.D.
> I even don't know where this name came from, who said it first, it just was there. We originally named him Matou (french for male cat). But we all know these nicknames that sneak in when it comes to pets...this one seemed kinda more suitable for him.
> Wow...this sounds so weird


Can totally relate!


----------



## emmababy

Im a graceful ballerina


----------



## emmababy

Doesnt his eyes matches the runny egg yolk


----------



## emmababy

Posing on the under utilised cat condo. He prefers the old one.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Doesnt his eyes matches the runny egg yolk
> View attachment 5038326


he's gorgeous with that round head


----------



## emmababy

Mr toffee again ❤️


----------



## emmababy

CanuckBagLover said:


> His expressions  are priceless. Do you have to have him professional groomed?


He doesnt let me use the hair dryer on him so i sent him for professional grooming twice a year.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Mr toffee again ❤
> View attachment 5041229
> View attachment 5041230
> View attachment 5041231


His eyes!  He has the most incredible cute face!


----------



## pukasonqo

Mornings with Ichabod


----------



## VSUVUS

Happy Easter everyone! My little Easter bunny didn't have too much fun today...had to make a visit to the emergency hospital 
Here's a photo of her with her bunny ears from last year


----------



## IntheOcean

VSUVUS said:


> Happy Easter everyone! My little Easter bunny didn't have too much fun today...had to make a visit to the emergency hospital
> Here's a photo of her with her bunny ears from last year
> 
> View attachment 5045448


Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon!  She's absolutely adorable with those ears on.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

VSUVUS said:


> Happy Easter everyone! My little Easter bunny didn't have too much fun today...had to make a visit to the emergency hospital
> Here's a photo of her with her bunny ears from last year
> 
> View attachment 5045448


Too cute!! Is she ok


----------



## VSUVUS

IntheOcean said:


> Poor baby! I hope she feels better soon!  She's absolutely adorable with those ears on.





CanuckBagLover said:


> Too cute!! Is she ok



Thank you  yeah she is fine for now. Yesterday, out of nowhere, she puked then strained to poop followed by drippings of urine with blood >_< but her x-ray came back fine so we don't know what happened. She also had a diarrhea accident after spending 4hrs at the vet...we are just monitoring for now 

Last week she had her annual check up too which involved having blood and urine drawn for a specific test but the results came back fine...sigh :/


----------



## IntheOcean

VSUVUS said:


> Thank you  yeah she is fine for now. Yesterday, out of nowhere, she puked then strained to poop followed by drippings of urine with blood >_< but her x-ray came back fine so we don't know what happened. She also had a diarrhea accident after spending 4hrs at the vet...we are just monitoring for now
> 
> Last week she had her annual check up too which involved having blood and urine drawn for a specific test but the results came back fine...sigh :/


That's awful  Hopefully, it's nothing too serious if the tests didn't show anything abnormal.


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> His second time at the groomer.


he is gorgeous but why does a short haired cat need to go to the groomer?


----------



## pixiejenna

Vsuvus I hope your girl is feeling better now.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My Little Girl getting comfy on the couch


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Little Girl getting comfy on the couch
> View attachment 5057024


love a tuxedo cat


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod on a rainy day


----------



## thebattagirl

What a cutie  



pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod on a rainy day


----------



## thebattagirl

My boy Nero


----------



## sdkitty

thebattagirl said:


> My boy Nero


love a black kitty


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> love a black kitty


I've had two black boys.  One very sweet the other very interactive but could be dangerous.  Loved both of them.


----------



## thebattagirl

sdkitty said:


> love a black kitty



Me too  he only has a few white hairs on his chest.  He's so fresh lol, he's calmed down a bit since he's gotten older.


----------



## sdkitty

thebattagirl said:


> Me too  he only has a few white hairs on his chest.  He's so fresh lol, he's calmed down a bit since he's gotten older.


our one black cat was about a year old when we got him.  he had a couple of white hairs on his head.  that grew into a white patch.


----------



## thebattagirl

sdkitty said:


> I've had two black boys.  One very sweet the other very interactive but could be dangerous.  Loved both of them.



Aww I wish I had a sweet one.  I've only had black cats and they were always rowdy lol.
Beautiful tabby as your profile pic


----------



## sdkitty

thebattagirl said:


> Aww I wish I had a sweet one.  I've only had black cats and they were always rowdy lol.
> Beautiful tabby as your profile pic


they each have their own personalities....that tabby in my avatar is a character, very playful and clownish with us but skittish and terrified of strangers


----------



## sdkitty

I love my boy with his big paws


----------



## jp23

sdkitty said:


> I love my boy with his big paws
> View attachment 5082883


this is a very handsome man.


----------



## jp23

CanuckBagLover said:


> My Little Girl getting comfy on the couch
> View attachment 5057024


she looks like a polite miss!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jp23 said:


> she looks like a polite miss!


Not always!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I thought I saw a Tweety Bird!!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought I saw a Tweety Bird!!
> View attachment 5083467


classic
funny how their instincts work. my two have never been outside but they find birds pretty fascinating


----------



## thebattagirl

You can tell by her fluffy tail she sees something 


CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought I saw a Tweety Bird!!
> View attachment 5083467


----------



## sdkitty

our little girl...her colors go with the kitchen rug


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> our little girl...her colors go with the kitchen rug


Purrfect match!  I forget is your little boy and girl sibblings


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Purrfect match!  I forget is your little boy and girl sibblings


they were brought to the shelter together.....three months apart in age so don't think they could have same mother but maybe same father....it was a hoarding situation we think.  they had named him baby jack so I assume there was a Jack Sr.


----------



## pukasonqo

Here is the residential nut case, she is meant to be indoors only with supervised play in the garden...obviously we didn’t specify whose garden as she was found three doors down
Just spent some $$$ buying a cat enclosure


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Here is the residential nut case, she is meant to be indoors only with supervised play in the garden...obviously we didn’t specify whose garden as she was found three doors down
> Just spent some $$$ buying a cat enclosure
> 
> View attachment 5085481


they do have minds of their own


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Here is the residential nut case, she is meant to be indoors only with supervised play in the garden...obviously we didn’t specify whose garden as she was found three doors down
> Just spent some $$$ buying a cat enclosure
> 
> View attachment 5085481


what kind of cat enclosure?  is it attached to the house?  we saw one home that had kind of a screened in porch for the kitties.  Our two like to look out at the birds but they have Never tried to door dart.


----------



## pukasonqo

We are renting which limits us (no catio and no chance of drilling to secure nets) 
A friend recommended this one and I am hoping she likes it, she again jumped the fence before I could get her and came home chased by a huge cat that looked like her! Poor thing


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> We are renting which limits us (no catio and no chance of drilling to secure nets)
> A friend recommended this one and I am hoping she likes it, she again jumped the fence before I could get her and came home chased by a huge cat that looked like her! Poor thing


that looks impressive for the price
We also have  neighbor with a large outdoor cat.  I think they have the poor cats just for work - not pets.  I'd worry that he might get into it with our cats if they went out.  glad they don't seem to want to.  We had adopted a young cat several years ago who really wanted out.  Because he was so active and was hard on our old cat, we let him out during the day.  He would leap up high into the trees.  Never got attacked by another cat or animal.  eventually died of old age.  but that was a different home.  we're more in the country now so maybe more dangerous in some ways.
hope your kitty loves her new enclosure


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> that looks impressive for the price
> We also have  neighbor with a large outdoor cat.  I think they have the poor cats just for work - not pets.  I'd worry that he might get into it with our cats if they went out.  glad they don't seem to want to.  We had adopted a young cat several years ago who really wanted out.  Because he was so active and was hard on our old cat, we let him out during the day.  He would leap up high into the trees.  Never got attacked by another cat or animal.  eventually died of old age.  but that was a different home.  we're more in the country now so maybe more dangerous in some ways.
> hope your kitties loves her new enclosure



I hope so too! We got her from the RSPCA and she is very different to my previous cats: does not purr and is a bit of a biter
Lately she has started to come to bed w us and I heard her purr very quietly but it was lovely
Now for the biting...


----------



## CanuckBagLover




----------



## thebattagirl

CanuckBagLover said:


> View attachment 5096078








Your timing with the photo was perfect  beautiful


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> View attachment 5096078


love the kitty and the flowers


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> I hope so too! We got her from the RSPCA and she is very different to my previous cats: does not purr and is a bit of a biter
> Lately she has started to come to bed w us and I heard her purr very quietly but it was lovely
> Now for the biting...


hopefully she doesn't bite hard.  we had a cat who bit my DH on the hand.  claws and teeth - broke the skin.  wound got infected and he had to go to urgent card for medicine via IV for days.  it was reported to the animal control dept by the hospital and they called us.  anyway I'm sure your cat doesn't bite hard lke that.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> hopefully she doesn't bite hard.  we had a cat who bit my DH on the hand.  claws and teeth - broke the skin.  wound got infected and he had to go to urgent card for medicine via IV for days.  it was reported to the animal control dept by the hospital and they called us.  anyway I'm sure your cat doesn't bite hard lke that.


Oh no! I heard cat bites can be dangerous like that, luckily she hasn’t bit me that hard (yet)
Glad he was treated promptly


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Oh no! I heard cat bites can be dangerous like that, luckily she hasn’t bit me that hard (yet)
> Glad he was treated promptly


our little girl doesn't like being handled too much and sometimes she will swipe at me with her paw but hasn't scratched me.  they're all different


----------



## sgj99

two of our boys, the one on the left is 5 years old and the one on the right is 10.


----------



## sgj99

And the third boy, about 8-9 months


----------



## thebattagirl

sgj99 said:


> two of our boys, the one on the left is 5 years old and the one on the right is 10.
> View attachment 5097653





sgj99 said:


> And the third boy, about 8-9 months
> View attachment 5097654
> View attachment 5097655





Beautiful boys


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> two of our boys, the one on the left is 5 years old and the one on the right is 10.
> View attachment 5097653


So sweet, catnap in the sun!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> And the third boy, about 8-9 months
> View attachment 5097654
> View attachment 5097655


Another cutie!  Do all your boys get along


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another cutie!  Do all your boys get along


Luckily yes.  The youngster and the 5 year old play a lot and the 5 year old loves the 10 year old.  The two black cats are rescues and the “teenager” is a foster fail.


----------



## sgj99

thebattagirl said:


> Beautiful boys


Thank you.  They are very spoiled.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> two of our boys, the one on the left is 5 years old and the one on the right is 10.
> View attachment 5097653


sweet...are they bonded....my two like eachother but rarely lay together like this


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Luckily yes.  The youngster and the 5 year old play a lot and the 5 year old loves the 10 year old.  The two black cats are rescues and the “teenager” is a foster fail.


how do you fail foster care?


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> sweet...are they bonded....my two like eachother but rarely lay together like this


The younger one absolutely adores the older one.  I’m sure the older one was on the perch first.  The older one tolerates all the adoration.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> how do you fail foster care?


By keeping them.  When I foster I’m doing it either because they’re too young to go up for adoption yet or I work on socializing them.  I failed because he never left my house.  I volunteer with our local shelter.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> By keeping them.  When I foster I’m doing it either because they’re too young to go up for adoption yet or I work on socializing them.  I failed because he never left my house.  I volunteer with our local shelter.


ok so cat failed in a good way


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> ok so cat failed in a good way


Exactly.  I failed because a foster is supposed to be temporary.  This kitty has me wrapped around his paw.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> Exactly.  I failed because a foster is supposed to be temporary.  This kitty has me wrapped around his paw.


such sweet happy story!


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Exactly.  I failed because a foster is supposed to be temporary.  This kitty has me wrapped around his paw.


I can see where that could easily happen....glad kitty found a loving home


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> Exactly.  I failed because a foster is supposed to be temporary.  This kitty has me wrapped around his paw.


Dont all kitties end up having you wrapped around their little paws! Mine currently does!


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Exactly.  I failed because a foster is supposed to be temporary.  This kitty has me wrapped around his paw.


did you foster other cats before her?
people who do foster care are so nice.  when I was looking to adopt a pair of kitties, one foster mom offered to drive two kittens to meet us.  she was coming from at least 90 minutes away.  she just wanted a good home for the cats.  that one didn't work out for us but we did find two at the shelter.
Bless you for fostering and adopting


----------



## lalame

sgj99 said:


> Exactly.  I failed because a foster is supposed to be temporary.  This kitty has me wrapped around his paw.



I had a foster fail last year too!!! I already had 3 dang cats and volunteer at the shelter weekly.  But I felt so sad for this one sweet cat who was shy, blind, and older... it tore me up thinking he would be there forever because adopters go for the outgoing, easy cats. Actually one of my other cats was a foster fail too. I gotta stop "fostering."


----------



## sgj99

lalame said:


> I had a foster fail last year too!!! I already had 3 dang cats and volunteer at the shelter weekly.  But I felt so sad for this one sweet cat who was shy, blind, and older... it tore me up thinking he would be there forever because adopters go for the outgoing, easy cats. Actually one of my other cats was a foster fail too. I gotta stop "fostering."


I have three foster kittens right now.  They’re only 3 weeks old.  I’ll keep them until they are old enough and big enough to sterilize and then they’ll go up for adoption.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> did you foster other cats before her?
> people who do foster care are so nice.  when I was looking to adopt a pair of kitties, one foster mom offered to drive two kittens to meet us.  she was coming from at least 90 minutes away.  she just wanted a good home for the cats.  that one didn't work out for us but we did find two at the shelter.
> Bless you for fostering and adopting


I retired last year so I joined the volunteers at the shelter to give me something to do.  Now I’m at the shelter at least 2 days a week.  My primary task is working at our local PetSmart to care for the shelter cats that are shown there in their “condos” and to organize things with the other volunteers there.  We are one of the few “no kill”shelters in our area because we are able to have cats in their condos at 5 locations.  I’ve been fostering since “kitten season” last spring.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

To all of you who foster cats, you are saints!  thank you!!


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I have three foster kittens right now.  They’re only 3 weeks old.  I’ll keep them until they are old enough and big enough to sterilize and then they’ll go up for adoption.


that has to be so rewarding....are they even big enough to start running around yet?  it has to be hard to let them go
Bless you for doing what you do


----------



## sdkitty

lalame said:


> I had a foster fail last year too!!! I already had 3 dang cats and volunteer at the shelter weekly.  But I felt so sad for this one sweet cat who was shy, blind, and older... it tore me up thinking he would be there forever because adopters go for the outgoing, easy cats. Actually one of my other cats was a foster fail too. I gotta stop "fostering."


that is so kind of you to give that special needs kitty a home......I'm sure he or she appreciates it


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> that has to be so rewarding....are they even big enough to start running around yet?  it has to be hard to let them go
> Bless you for doing what you do


They are still real wobbly so they are set up in a playpen.  Right now they mostly eat, sleep and poop!  I handle each one about a total of 1.5 hours a day to get them used to people.
Once they are ready I’ll move them into a spare bedroom set up as “the nursery.”
They’re a lot of fun and I do fall in love with all of them but knowing I’m getting them ready to be loving companions makes it worth it.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> They are still real wobbly so they are set up in a playpen.  Right now they mostly eat, sleep and poop!  I handle each one about a total of 1.5 hours a day to get them used to people.
> Once they are ready I’ll move them into a spare bedroom set up as “the nursery.”
> They’re a lot of fun and I do fall in love with all of them but knowing I’m getting them ready to be loving companions makes it worth it.
> 
> View attachment 5100823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100824


OMG...so cute!
I wish someone had socialized my kitties that way
I made a decision I wanted a pair.  It wasn't kitten season and I didn't really want a tiny kitten anyway.  wanted two young kitties who were bonded or at least friends.  I found my two at the shelter.  we love them but they are shy with strangers and somewhat skittish even with us.  they like to be near you but not necessarily right on your lap or anything.  but we accept them for who they are.
Wonderful work you're doing and I'm sure it's fun and rewarding


----------



## sgj99

lalame said:


> I had a foster fail last year too!!! I already had 3 dang cats and volunteer at the shelter weekly.  But I felt so sad for this one sweet cat who was shy, blind, and older... it tore me up thinking he would be there forever because adopters go for the outgoing, easy cats. Actually one of my other cats was a foster fail too. I gotta stop "fostering."


It’s hard to turn away when you see one that needs you like your special needs senior kitty.

All our house cats are solid black.  I had always heard that the black cats and black dogs have a much harder time finding their forever home.  But I have recently learned that is not true.  There are just more of them because the black gene is the dominant one.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> It’s hard to turn away when you see one that needs you like your special needs senior kitty.
> 
> All our house cats are solid black.  I had always heard that the black cats and black dogs have a much harder time finding their forever home.  But I have recently learned that is not true.  There are just more of them because the black gene is the dominant one.


I had heard that too....I love a black kitty....we've had two of them - different as day and night - one loving and so appreciative of attention; the other cute and interactive but could be nasty and was a biter


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> I had heard that too....I love a black kitty....we've had two of them - different as day and night - one loving and so appreciative of attention; the other cute and interactive but could be nasty and was a biter


They look like miniature panthers, don’t they?  And isn’t it great that they all of their own distinctive personalities!  

One of our black cats has never met a stranger.  He loves everyone including any repairman.  The other two are a little more skittish.  The little female loves us and is very affectionate but you can’t pick her up and she hides if anyone comes in the house.  The young male is only affectionate on Sunday afternoons, even numbered Tuesdays and odd numbered Thursdays.  And he won’t have anything to do with my husband.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> They look like miniature panthers, don’t they?  And isn’t it great that they all of their own distinctive personalities!
> 
> One of our black cats has never met a stranger.  He loves everyone including any repairman.  The other two are a little more skittish.  They little female loves us and is very affectionate but you can’t pick her up and she hides if anyone comes in the house.  The young male is only affectionate on Sunday afternoons, even numbered Tuesdays and odd numbered Thursdays.  And he won’t have anything to do with my husband.


that's so funny about the one who doesn't like your husband and the one who is only affectionionate certain days.....my two are like your skittish ones.  they run when a stranger comes, try to hide from the pet sitter.  they like us but don't like being picked up.  they wont scratch though - just stiffen up.
the boy is very clownish and likes to roll over on his back in submission but won't sit on your lap
We think they were from a hoarding situation and didn't get handled enough.  Shelter said the reason they were brought in was "too many cats"
Anyway they're playful and beautiful and we love them.  just hope they never have to get in a carrier again


----------



## pixiejenna

I normally don't let my guys in the bedroom but every once in a while Mr Yeti wants some one on one snuggles and I can't say no.


----------



## sgj99

pixiejenna said:


> I normally don't let my guys in the bedroom but every once in a while Mr Yeti wants some one on one snuggles and I can't say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101119


I couldn’t resist that face!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I normally don't let my guys in the bedroom but every once in a while Mr Yeti wants some one on one snuggles and I can't say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101119


I dont think I could say no!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> They are still real wobbly so they are set up in a playpen.  Right now they mostly eat, sleep and poop!  I handle each one about a total of 1.5 hours a day to get them used to people.
> Once they are ready I’ll move them into a spare bedroom set up as “the nursery.”
> They’re a lot of fun and I do fall in love with all of them but knowing I’m getting them ready to be loving companions makes it worth it.
> 
> View attachment 5100823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100824


What a little cutie!


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> They are still real wobbly so they are set up in a playpen.  Right now they mostly eat, sleep and poop!  I handle each one about a total of 1.5 hours a day to get them used to people.
> Once they are ready I’ll move them into a spare bedroom set up as “the nursery.”
> They’re a lot of fun and I do fall in love with all of them but knowing I’m getting them ready to be loving companions makes it worth it.
> 
> View attachment 5100823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100824


I'd love to see more pics as they grow


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> I'd love to see more pics as they grow


I’ll do that.
Here is a comparison photo with my “teenage” boy:


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I’ll do that.
> Here is a comparison photo with my “teenage” boy:


sweet...does the teenager play with the babies?


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> sweet...does the teenager play with the babies?


No but he’s very curious and gentle with them.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod this morning


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod this morning


lovely photos - especially the first one


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod this morning


beautiful - the cat, the windows, the view


----------



## pukasonqo

Thank you @CanuckBagLover and @sdkitty!


----------



## Yuki85

My Rambo hiding from the sun!


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> My Rambo hiding from the sun!


gorgeous!


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous!



The only problem is that he is alone now. Trying to find a sibling for him is not that easy


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> The only problem is that he is alone now. Trying to find a sibling for him is not that easy


that is sad.  (:


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> The only problem is that he is alone now. Trying to find a sibling for him is not that easy


aww...he may not mind.  he has you.
the only time I've had cats that liked each other was the two I have now that came from the same home.  every other time I've added a new cat to the household, the older cat didn't like the new one


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> aww...he may not mind.  he has you.
> the only time I've had cats that liked each other was the two I have now that came from the same home.  every other time I've added a new cat to the household, the older cat didn't like the new one



Cats are always difficult/complex. I had even siblings and after 5 years they didnot get along with each other anymore. Just sooo strange. 

Do you think it would not bother him being along. I know I am always there but still I cant replace the accompany of another cat


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Cats are always difficult/complex. I had even siblings and after 5 years they didnot get along with each other anymore. Just sooo strange.
> 
> Do you think it would not bother him being along. I know I am always there but still I cant replace the accompany of another cat


I don't know.  I guess maybe some cats would welcome a new companion but mine never did.  Possibly a kitten would be accepted?  but then again, kittens like to play rough and pounce on the adult cat and that can be a problem.  how old is your beautiful cat?


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> I don't know.  I guess maybe some cats would welcome a new companion but mine never did.  Possibly a kitten would be accepted?  but then again, kittens like to play rough and pounce on the adult cat and that can be a problem.  how old is your beautiful cat?



He will be 4 years in July. He is so gentle and soft. What you said is exactly what i thought. Kittens like to play rough and maybe he won’t like it. At the moment he can play in our garden and doesn’t even try to escape, just like a dog... everything is fine so far. With another cat you never know what will happen...


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> He will be 4 years in July. He is so gentle and soft. What you said is exactly what i thought. Kittens like to play rough and maybe he won’t like it. At the moment he can play in our garden and doesn’t even try to escape, just like a dog... everything is fine so far. With another cat you never know what will happen...


if he seems happy and isn't showing signs that he misses the other cat, maybe just let him be an only cat....that's just from my experience.  maybe there are others here who have had better outcomes adding cats to the household...anyway he is just gorgeous


----------



## emmababy




----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> View attachment 5107365
> View attachment 5107366


another gorgeous grey cat!  that round face, those big paws


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> View attachment 5107365
> View attachment 5107366


I love your cat!


----------



## Silver Mom

So cool!  emmababy just introduced me to this thread.  I had no idea that it existed.  I love cats and here is a picture of my baby.  Thank you Emmababy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Silver Mom said:


> So cool!  emmababy just introduced me to this thread.  I had no idea that it existed.  I love cats and here is a picture of my baby.  Thank you Emmababy.
> 
> View attachment 5107899


What is the name of your baby!  Those eyes!!


----------



## Silver Mom

CanuckBagLover said:


> What is the name of your baby!  Those eyes!!


Because he is always happy, his name is sunny.  Thank you Canuck


----------



## sgj99

Yuki85 said:


> My Rambo hiding from the sun!


He’s very majestic


----------



## sgj99

Yuki85 said:


> The only problem is that he is alone now. Trying to find a sibling for him is not that easy


Don’t get a kitten, it will just annoy Rambo.
Find a young adult, the kitten will drive your kitty nuts.  Ask the shelter volunteers for advice picking a kitty.  They should be able to steer you towards one that gets along with others.
*The most important step is to do a slow introduction-set up the new kitty in it’s own room, let them smell each other under the door for a couple of days, put the food bowls on each side of the door so they smell each other while eating and after several days of doing that let them meet with supervised visits.  When they are ready and get along you can let them live together.  Too many people put the resident kitty with the new kitty right away and don’t give them the chance to adjust to each other.


----------



## sgj99

Silver Mom said:


> So cool!  emmababy just introduced me to this thread.  I had no idea that it existed.  I love cats and here is a picture of my baby.  Thank you Emmababy.
> 
> View attachment 5107899


WoW!  He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yuki85

sgj99 said:


> Don’t get a kitten, it will just annoy Rambo.
> Find a young adult, the kitten will drive your kitty nuts.  Ask the shelter volunteers for advice picking a kitty.  They should be able to steer you towards one that gets along with others.
> *The most important step is to do a slow introduction-set up the new kitty in it’s own room, let them smell each other under the door for a couple of days, put the food bowls on each side of the door so they smell each other while eating and after several days of doing that let them meet with supervised visits.  When they are ready and get along you can let them live together.  Too many people put the resident kitty with the new kitty right away and don’t give them the chance to adjust to each other.


Thanks for the tips... we are still very indecisive


----------



## Silver Mom

sgj99 said:


> WoW!  He is gorgeous!!!


Thank you.


----------



## emmababy

Silver Mom said:


> I love your cat!


 
Mr. Toffee said "thanks" ❤️


----------



## emmababy

Find the cat 
Was vacuuming and packing and found him peeking at me.


----------



## emmababy

Silver Mom said:


> So cool!  emmababy just introduced me to this thread.  I had no idea that it existed.  I love cats and here is a picture of my baby.  Thank you Emmababy.
> 
> View attachment 5107899


He is beautiful. Share more photos of him!


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> I'd love to see more pics as they grow


It’s amazing how fast they develop.  They are each developing their own personalities and show a lot of the natural feline instincts while playing (and they are now playing with toys).  Plus all three will start purring loudly as soon as you touch them.  I need to clean the tips of their noses, they get wet food stuck on the tips from rooting around in the stuff.


----------



## thebattagirl

emmababy said:


> Mr. Toffee said "thanks" ❤
> 
> View attachment 5110639





emmababy said:


> Find the cat
> Was vacuuming and packing and found him peeking at me.
> View attachment 5110642
> View attachment 5110641





sgj99 said:


> It’s amazing how fast they develop.  They are each developing their own personalities and show a lot of the natural feline instincts while playing (and they are now playing with toys).  Plus all three will start purring loudly as soon as you touch them.  I need to clean the tips of their noses, they get wet food stuck on the tips from rooting around in the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110643
> View attachment 5110644
> View attachment 5110645




OMG look at these precious beauties  what a great way to start my day!  Thank you both for sharing


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> It’s amazing how fast they develop.  They are each developing their own personalities and show a lot of the natural feline instincts while playing (and they are now playing with toys).  Plus all three will start purring loudly as soon as you touch them.  I need to clean the tips of their noses, they get wet food stuck on the tips from rooting around in the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110643
> View attachment 5110644
> View attachment 5110645


They are so adorable!!!!  More please!!!


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> They are so adorable!!!!  More please!!!


I’ll post weekly updates.  They’re probably about 5 weeks old now.  I’ll foster them until they can be sterilized at 3lbs. After that they the will be ready for adoptions and I’ll get a new litter to raise.


----------



## sgj99

emmababy said:


> Find the cat
> Was vacuuming and packing and found him peeking at me.
> View attachment 5110642
> View attachment 5110641


That’s funny!


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> He is beautiful. Share more photos of him!


Thank You.  I will.


----------



## emmababy

Post your kitties in funny poses


----------



## Silver Mom

emmababy said:


> Post your kitties in funny poses
> View attachment 5111493
> 
> View attachment 5111495
> View attachment 5111496


Your furchild is SO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Mom

My furchild with his custom made mini me.  LOL


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> I’ll post weekly updates.  They’re probably about 5 weeks old now.  I’ll foster them until they can be sterilized at 3lbs. After that they the will be ready for adoptions and I’ll get a new litter to raise.


You are saint for fostering them.  It must be so hard to let them go ((I know for me it would).  It must be very rewarding to know that you are helping kittens find their find forever homes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Silver Mom said:


> My furchild with his custom made mini me.  LOL
> 
> View attachment 5111599


Too funny!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Find the cat
> Was vacuuming and packing and found him peeking at me.
> View attachment 5110642
> View attachment 5110641


Like where is Waldo
My cat tears of the room and hides as soon the vacuum comes out.


----------



## Swanky

Love the kitty pics!!!


----------



## Swanky

she loves going in after I shower, I was cracking up with her staring at me!




amazing RBF




Needing a bath, on mommy’s computer while I tried to work lol


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Too funny!!!


That’s funny!  It made me snort my Diet Coke.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Post your kitties in funny poses
> View attachment 5111493
> 
> View attachment 5111495
> View attachment 5111496


priceless!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Swanky said:


> View attachment 5111727
> 
> 
> she loves going in after I shower, I was cracking up with her staring at me!
> 
> View attachment 5111728
> 
> 
> amazing RBF
> 
> View attachment 5111729
> 
> 
> Needing a bath, on mommy’s computer while I tried to work lol


adorable!

I once had a cat named Boots who loved to come in the shower.  The first I must have accidently left the door to my bathroom open slightly and he snuck in while I was taking a shower. Unbeknownst to me he got up on the bathroom tub in between the shower liner and the shower curtain.  All of a sudden, he attacked the shower liner with his paws - scared the crap out of me - like I was in a scene from Psycho - but it was just him looking very smug with himself!

I think he loved the rhythm and sound of the water splashing off the shower liner. (He was fascinated with water in general, he also liked dripping faucets).

After I recovered from my initial shock, I used to let him in regularly and we would have this little game of him sneaking in and attacking the shower curtain.

I didnt have him for very long - he was a stray that I found and then he died of cancer after only having him for few a years.  After he passed, I really missed our little shower rituals.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> It’s amazing how fast they develop.  They are each developing their own personalities and show a lot of the natural feline instincts while playing (and they are now playing with toys).  Plus all three will start purring loudly as soon as you touch them.  I need to clean the tips of their noses, they get wet food stuck on the tips from rooting around in the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110643
> View attachment 5110644
> View attachment 5110645


aww...I've had a couple of kittens but never more than one at a time...must be so fun


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Find the cat
> Was vacuuming and packing and found him peeking at me.
> View attachment 5110642
> View attachment 5110641


No offense to other cats, including my own, but this one is about the cutest I've seen


----------



## emmababy

Twinning with Mr. Toffee


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Twinning with Mr. Toffee
> 
> View attachment 5114914
> View attachment 5114915
> View attachment 5114916
> View attachment 5114917


so cute!
is he a British Shorthair?


----------



## emmababy

sdkitty said:


> so cute!
> is he a British Shorthair?


Yes


----------



## emmababy




----------



## pixiejenna

Cheeto in his signature pose with his famous curly whirly tail. The left is when he was under 1 year the right he's 4 years old.




And my praying yeti the first pic he's a little over 1 year old the second pic he's 4. I love that they have signature poses it's so cute.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Twinning with Mr. Toffee
> 
> View attachment 5114914
> View attachment 5114915
> View attachment 5114916
> View attachment 5114917


Love it!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> Cheeto in his signature pose with his famous curly whirly tail. The left is when he was under 1 year the right he's 4 years old.
> 
> View attachment 5115443
> 
> 
> And my praying yeti the first pic he's a little over 1 year old the second pic he's 4. I love that they have signature poses it's so cute.
> 
> View attachment 5115467


They are adorable!!!;


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Cheeto in his signature pose with his famous curly whirly tail. The left is when he was under 1 year the right he's 4 years old.
> 
> View attachment 5115443
> 
> 
> And my praying yeti the first pic he's a little over 1 year old the second pic he's 4. I love that they have signature poses it's so cute.
> 
> View attachment 5115467


Love an orange cat
So cute


----------



## sgj99

emmababy said:


> View attachment 5114925


Love this!


----------



## sgj99

pixiejenna said:


> Cheeto in his signature pose with his famous curly whirly tail. The left is when he was under 1 year the right he's 4 years old.
> 
> View attachment 5115443
> 
> 
> And my praying yeti the first pic he's a little over 1 year old the second pic he's 4. I love that they have signature poses it's so cute.
> 
> View attachment 5115467


These are great photos!  I love the consistency of young Cheeto and adult Cheeto ( and his curly whirly tail).


----------



## emmababy

pixiejenna said:


> Cheeto in his signature pose with his famous curly whirly tail. The left is when he was under 1 year the right he's 4 years old.
> 
> View attachment 5115443
> 
> 
> And my praying yeti the first pic he's a little over 1 year old the second pic he's 4. I love that they have signature poses it's so cute.
> 
> View attachment 5115467


Cute curly tail ❤️


----------



## sgj99

This weeks update on my three little foster boys.  They are growing so fast and think their big boys.  But their really not.


----------



## jaskg144

his favourite spot


----------



## jaskg144

sgj99 said:


> This weeks update on my three little foster boys.  They are growing so fast and think their big boys.  But their really not.
> 
> View attachment 5118405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118407



Sooo cute!!


----------



## sgj99

One more:  playing in the crinkle tunnel


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> One more:  playing in the crinkle tunnel
> 
> View attachment 5118420


so cute....I bought one of those tunnels but my cats weren't interested


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> so cute....I bought one of those tunnels but my cats weren't interested


 Two out of three of our adult cats love.  Especially the younger one.  But the kittens are nuts in it!


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Two out of three of our adult cats love.  Especially the younger one.  But the kittens are nuts in it!


a foster mom of a cat I was considering adopting recommended these but my cats prefer an empty box from costco 
happily they do use the big condo I bought for them


----------



## lorihmatthews

This is Mozart. He was my mom's cat. She died from COVID in November 2020 so he is living with me now. Before she was sick she asked me several times if I would take care of him if something happened to her. So, I'm fulfilling that promise.


----------



## sdkitty

lorihmatthews said:


> This is Mozart. He was my mom's cat. She died from COVID in November 2020 so he is living with me now. Before she was sick she asked me several times if I would take care of him if something happened to her. So, I'm fulfilling that promise.
> 
> View attachment 5118651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o


so sorry for your loss and glad kitty has you
He's beautiful.  How old?  are you enjoying him?


----------



## lorihmatthews

sdkitty said:


> so sorry for your loss and glad kitty has you
> He's beautiful.  How old?  are you enjoying him?



Thank you. He's 11. Honestly I think he's happier with me because I have 2 other Persians so he has friends here!  He has settled in nicely and is truly a part of the fur family now.


----------



## sdkitty

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you. He's 11. Honestly I think he's happier with me because I have 2 other Persians so he has friends here!  He has settled in nicely and is truly a part of the fur family now.


sweet....I'm sure your mom appreciates it and the kitty does too


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lorihmatthews said:


> This is Mozart. He was my mom's cat. She died from COVID in November 2020 so he is living with me now. Before she was sick she asked me several times if I would take care of him if something happened to her. So, I'm fulfilling that promise.
> 
> View attachment 5118651


I am so sorry to hear about your Mom.  Mozart looks like a character.  It so of you to take him.  You have a little of bit your Mom ever day with him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> This weeks update on my three little foster boys.  They are growing so fast and think their big boys.  But their really not.
> 
> View attachment 5118405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118407


Just the best!  That little guy in the second photo with blues has stolen my heart! 
Thank you for the update!!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just the best!  That little guy in the second photo with blues has stolen my heart!
> Thank you for the update!!


right...that kitten face so sweet


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you. He's 11. Honestly I think he's happier with me because I have 2 other Persians so he has friends here!  He has settled in nicely and is truly a part of the fur family now.


Please show us pictures of your two Persians! So glad they are all getting along.


----------



## sdkitty

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you. He's 11. Honestly I think he's happier with me because I have 2 other Persians so he has friends here!  He has settled in nicely and is truly a part of the fur family now.


lucky for you they all get along.....my older cats never liked a newcomer....the only time I've had cats who liked each other is with the two I have now who came from the same home


----------



## Silver Mom

lorihmatthews said:


> This is Mozart. He was my mom's cat. She died from COVID in November 2020 so he is living with me now. Before she was sick she asked me several times if I would take care of him if something happened to her. So, I'm fulfilling that promise.
> 
> View attachment 5118651


You are a blessing.  Your mom must be so happy that you are such a good daughter. Mozart is blessed too.


----------



## jaskg144

The older he gets, the more he loves to relax in bed with us    he's 18 months now and is becoming much more calm.


----------



## sdkitty

jasmynh1 said:


> The older he gets, the more he loves to relax in bed with us    he's 18 months now and is becoming much more calm.
> View attachment 5119381
> View attachment 5119382


beautiful....another british SH?


----------



## jaskg144

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....another british SH?



Yes! I see so many of them these days!


----------



## sdkitty

jasmynh1 said:


> Yes! I see so many of them these days!


I don't think they're easy to find in the US... love the round heads and the big eyes


----------



## jaskg144

sdkitty said:


> I don't think they're easy to find in the US... love the round heads and the big eyes



I'm in the UK so I suppose that explains why I see so many  it's their homeland lol


----------



## sdkitty

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm in the UK so I suppose that explains why I see so many  it's their homeland lol


here in the US the "normal" cat that is widely available for adoption is referred to as DSH - domestic short hair.  Are the cats like yours widely available in Britain?  or does one usually get them from a breeder?


----------



## jaskg144

sdkitty said:


> here in the US the "normal" cat that is widely available for adoption is referred to as DSH - domestic short hair.  Are the cats like yours widely available in Britain?  or does one usually get them from a breeder?



It's the same here in the UK   they're called a DSH or a 'moggie' as a nickname, there's lots of different types. Yes, you have to get them from a breeder because they're still a kind of 'premium' breed. Persians, BSH, Bengals and Radgolls are the most popular bred cats here aside from our DSH cats. DSH are extremely cheap, sometimes around £30 ($50)!


----------



## sdkitty

jasmynh1 said:


> It's the same here in the UK   they're called a DSH or a 'moggie' as a nickname, there's lots of different types. Yes, you have to get them from a breeder because they're still a kind of 'premium' breed. Persians, BSH, Bengals and Radgolls are the most popular bred cats here aside from our DSH cats. DSH are extremely cheap, sometimes around £30 ($50)!


yes, a friend of ours has two ragdolls...they're adorable and I guess you can kinda know what to expect as far as personality.  but I still think you can give a home to a beautiful cat via adoption rather than buying a pure breed.

bengals are gorgeous and you can find some of them via rescue groups but I have a feeling they would be too active and high energy to keep as a house cat - unless you let them out (dangerous) or teach them to walk on a leash.  I think too that some of the "bengals" advertised could be big tabbies


----------



## jaskg144

sdkitty said:


> yes, a friend of ours has two ragdolls...they're adorable and I guess you can kinda know what to expect as far as personality.  but I still think you can give a home to a beautiful cat via adoption rather than buying a pure breed.
> 
> bengals are gorgeous and you can find some of them via rescue groups but I have a feeling they would be too active and high energy to keep as a house cat - unless you let them out (dangerous) or teach them to walk on a leash.  I think too that some of the "bengals" advertised could be big tabbies



Agreed! I was open to adopting, but my husband had never had a pet in his life, so he wanted to bond with the cat when he was a baby, so we decided to go down that route. It's quite difficult to find house cats for adoption here too, because a lot of them were strays - and I'd say at least 90% of UK cat owners let their cats roam outside most of the time. 

Bengals are definitely energetic! They look like mini wild cats... amazing


----------



## sdkitty

jasmynh1 said:


> Agreed! I was open to adopting, but my husband had never had a pet in his life, so he wanted to bond with the cat when he was a baby, so we decided to go down that route. It's quite difficult to find house cats for adoption here too, because a lot of them were strays - and I'd say at least 90% of UK cat owners let their cats roam outside most of the time.
> 
> Bengals are definitely energetic! They look like mini wild cats... amazing


we sometimes joke that our boy could be part bengal but I think he's just a long muscular tabby


----------



## jaskg144

sdkitty said:


> we sometimes joke that our boy could be part bengal but I think he's just a long muscular tabby
> View attachment 5119428



 he's gorgeous!! Love his markings.


----------



## sdkitty

jasmynh1 said:


> he's gorgeous!! Love his markings.


thanks


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jasmynh1 said:


> The older he gets, the more he loves to relax in bed with us    he's 18 months now and is becoming much more calm.
> View attachment 5119381
> View attachment 5119382


what a sweetie!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jasmynh1 said:


> Agreed! I was open to adopting, but my husband had never had a pet in his life, so he wanted to bond with the cat when he was a baby, so we decided to go down that route. It's quite difficult to find house cats for adoption here too, because a lot of them were strays - and I'd say at least 90% of UK cat owners let their cats roam outside most of the time.
> 
> Bengals are definitely energetic! They look like mini wild cats... amazing


That is interesting that in UK owners let their cats roam outside most of the time.  We did that with our cats when I was growing up. But  I think now the trend is the opposite. I am in Canada and I think the majority of cats stay in doors now or closely supervised in the backyard.  Occasionly I see a  cat on a leash in the park.  I feel for my cat - I know she would love to go outside but I live in downtown Toronto and it just isnt safe for her, not the worth risk of her escaping.  She was a rescue.  I think she was out on her own for a while on the streets before she was brought to the Humane Society.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> we sometimes joke that our boy could be part bengal but I think he's just a long muscular tabby
> View attachment 5119428


What ever he is - he is a striking cat.

I thought Bengals were a recent cross breed with a wild cat and that is why they are so energetic - they have not been as domesticated as long as other cat breeds and so still have a lot the wildness in them.


----------



## jaskg144

CanuckBagLover said:


> That is interesting that in UK owners let their cats roam outside most of the time.  We did that with our cats when I was growing up. But  I think now the trend is the opposite. I am in Canada and I think the majority of cats stay in doors now or closely supervised in the backyard.  Occasionly I see a  cat on a leash in the park.  I feel for my cat - I know she would love to go outside but I live in downtown Toronto and it just isnt safe for her, not the worth risk of her escaping.  She was a rescue.  I think she was out on her own for a while on the streets before she was brought to the Humane Society.



Yes cats are extremely commonly found outdoors here. My mum used to let her Persian roam (she still does sometimes) and he used to bring friends inside through the cat flap. There would sometimes be him and three others in our living room. Lol. My cat stays indoors all the time, he doesn’t even like going in the garden on his leash!

I suppose it’s because a lot of the UK is built away from main roads and areas are densely populated with houses very close to each other, so people feel their cats will be safe away from the cars 

I’d absolutely love to visit Toronto!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> That is interesting that in UK owners let their cats roam outside most of the time.  We did that with our cats when I was growing up. But  I think now the trend is the opposite. I am in Canada and I think the majority of cats stay in doors now or closely supervised in the backyard.  Occasionly I see a  cat on a leash in the park.  I feel for my cat - I know she would love to go outside but I live in downtown Toronto and it just isnt safe for her, not the worth risk of her escaping.  She was a rescue.  I think she was out on her own for a while on the streets before she was brought to the Humane Society.


Here in CA all the rescue organizations say cats should be kept indoors.  The two we have now are strictly indoors.  They never try to get out when the door opens.  I'd love for them to be able to go out and hunt the destructive ground squirrels who are digging up our property and eating our plants. But I'm afraid they would be eaten by a coyote, run over by a car or beaten up by a tom cat.  Where we used to live one of our cats was just too high energy and really wanted to go out.  So I'd let him out in the morning before I went to work and get him back in when I came home.

As far as what other people do here, I think it varies.  One of our neighbors has two cats that I think are outdoors all the time. I think they probably got them for rodent control.  I feel sorry for the cats.  there are some other cats I see out in the neighborhood.  one was sitting on a rock on our property the other day.  he had a collar so someone cares for him.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Just the best!  That little guy in the second photo with blues has stolen my heart!
> Thank you for the update!!


Their eyes are really starting to lighten up.  I think they’ll end up green instead of copper.


----------



## sgj99

At the shelter we really encourage adopters to keep their cats indoors.  There are just too many things that are deadly or harmful that can be avoided by doing so:  predators, disease, dogs, cars and mean cat-hating people.  Also an indoor cat has a lot longer life.  One of the volunteers runs a program for feral cats and cats that while not feral just are not socialized.  It’s a “working cat” program for barns, warehouses and anywhere else that needs a couple of mousers.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> What ever he is - he is a striking cat.
> 
> I thought Bengals were a recent cross breed with a wild cat and that is why they are so energetic - they have not been as domesticated as long as other cat breeds and so still have a lot the wildness in them.


That is true.  They are classified F1, F2, … with an F1 being only one generation removed from the wild cat.  NYC and Hawaii have prohibited having Bengals (along with other wild cat hybrids and wild cats).   Some states have a limit on ownership and some states F1-F4 are regulated.  F5 and beyond are considered domestic and legal.
I know someone who had one these stunningly beautiful cats and he was definitely on the wild side.  But he is fun you just have to interact with him a lot.  He plays fetch and loves water.


----------



## sgj99

I don’t mean to sound preachy or a know-it-all.  I’m just learning so much in this last year.


----------



## e72mc

Although this isn’t a picture of ours, it’s the exact same “breed.”


At least 20-30 years old, ours originally stood on top of an old upright piano. Falling behind it a couple of weeks after we got him, I think he’s still back there.

A replacement for my partner’s kitty, “Izzy”--short for Isadora Duncan--his baby for 13 years. One day he just never came home.


----------



## mularice

Hi everyone! I’m new here, was directed here from another thread!

I’d like to introduce you to Mochi, our blue British Shorthair! He is 6 months old, we have had him for a few months now. We live in London, UK and he is an indoor kitten, although he is allowed out with supervision onto our balcony (we’ve cat proofed it somewhat).

His favourite food is chicken and salmon sashimi. He gets the Zoomies every night at 1am. Despite what people say about BSH, he is super affectionate, loves cuddles and sleeps with us in our bed every night.

Here are some pictures from when we brought him home to now!


----------



## jaskg144

mularice said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here, was directed here from another thread!
> 
> I’d like to introduce you to Mochi, our blue British Shorthair! He is 6 months old, we have had him for a few months now. We live in London, UK and he is an indoor kitten, although he is allowed out with supervision onto our balcony (we’ve cat proofed it somewhat).
> 
> His favourite food is chicken and salmon sashimi. He gets the Zoomies every night at 1am. Despite what people say about BSH, he is super affectionate, loves cuddles and sleeps with us in our bed every night.
> 
> Here are some pictures from when we brought him home to now!



He is GORGEOUS!! He looks just like my BSH when he was a kitten. They are very affectionate and loving. He'll calm down in a few months and will become more and more relaxed. x


----------



## mularice

jasmynh1 said:


> He is GORGEOUS!! He looks just like my BSH when he was a kitten. They are very affectionate and loving. He'll calm down in a few months and will become more and more relaxed. x


They are a beautiful breed! When we got him, he was 700g, he is now 3.5kg and is still only 6 months old. He was neutered last month so I think he has already started mellowing out now his balls have gone 
Hoping he starts to fill out even more like some of the other BSH I see!
He loves new people, slowly our friends have met him with lockdown restrictions easing, and he just loves all the attention!


----------



## sdkitty

mularice said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here, was directed here from another thread!
> 
> I’d like to introduce you to Mochi, our blue British Shorthair! He is 6 months old, we have had him for a few months now. We live in London, UK and he is an indoor kitten, although he is allowed out with supervision onto our balcony (we’ve cat proofed it somewhat).
> 
> His favourite food is chicken and salmon sashimi. He gets the Zoomies every night at 1am. Despite what people say about BSH, he is super affectionate, loves cuddles and sleeps with us in our bed every night.
> 
> Here are some pictures from when we brought him home to now!


gorgeous!  I'm sure not all of these cats are grey but the ones here on the PF seem to be....


----------



## mularice

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous!  I'm sure not all of these cats are grey but the ones here on the PF seem to be....


Thank you!
Yes, BSH seem to be very popular in the “blue” grey colour but there’s literally SO many colour combinations that I don’t even know the correct terms for!
I quite like “lilacs” and I know there are colourpoints and tortie colourways too.
My friend has a grey and white BSH which is absolutely gorgeous too!
From Mochi’s certificate I believe his lineage is pedigree lilac on his mums side and pedigree blue on his dads side. He has a lot of grand champion ancestors!


----------



## sgj99

mularice said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here, was directed here from another thread!
> 
> I’d like to introduce you to Mochi, our blue British Shorthair! He is 6 months old, we have had him for a few months now. We live in London, UK and he is an indoor kitten, although he is allowed out with supervision onto our balcony (we’ve cat proofed it somewhat).
> 
> His favourite food is chicken and salmon sashimi. He gets the Zoomies every night at 1am. Despite what people say about BSH, he is super affectionate, loves cuddles and sleeps with us in our bed every night.
> 
> Here are some pictures from when we brought him home to now!


He’s adorable!
I love the big round face that the BSH cats have.


----------



## mularice

sgj99 said:


> He’s adorable!
> I love the big round face that the BSH cats have.


Hehe me too! Hoping he keeps getting rounder and rounder!
This is him today!


----------



## mularice

Some days Mochi just likes to watch the world go by from the window.


----------



## sdkitty

mularice said:


> Hehe me too! Hoping he keeps getting rounder and rounder!
> This is him today!


a friend of mine who doesn't currently have a cat said if she got one she'd want it to get big and fat.  of course that's not healthy but anyway


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know why but the fatter the cat the cuter it is I wish that worked for me lol. As cute as fat cats are it‘s definitely not healthy for them to be over weight.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know why but the fatter the cat the cuter it is I wish that worked for me lol. As cute as fat cats are it‘s definitely not healthy for them to be over weight.


when I first got my two cats I asked the vet if I should feed them whenever they want and he said no, they'll get fat.  I pretty much give them kibble upon demand anyway.  I measured one day and figure what they want is within the recommended serving amount


----------



## mularice

sdkitty said:


> a friend of mine who doesn't currently have a cat said if she got one she'd want it to get big and fat.  of course that's not healthy but anyway


Yeah I mean, BSH are a naturally chunkier built cat breed. We don’t want him to be obese and unhealthy though.
Much of it depends on genetics, a bit humans - you do get BSH who seem to still look quite sleek regardless of how much they eat etc. There’s also a lot of theories that once a cat is neutered, they stop growing but seen plenty of examples of very chonky BSH who were neutered young!


----------



## sdkitty

mularice said:


> Yeah I mean, BSH are a naturally chunkier built cat breed. We don’t want him to be obese and unhealthy though.
> Much of it depends on genetics, a bit humans - you do get BSH who seem to still look quite sleek regardless of how much they eat etc. There’s also a lot of theories that once a cat is neutered, they stop growing but seen plenty of examples of very chonky BSH who were neutered young!


a guy I knew years ago had Siamese cats.  the believed that if you neutered a male too young the cat wouldn't develop his full male characteristics.  IDK at what age my male was neutered but he's plenty muscular


----------



## mularice

sdkitty said:


> when I first got my two cats I asked the vet if I should feed them whenever they want and he said no, they'll get fat.  I pretty much give them kibble upon demand anyway.  I measured one day and figure what they want is within the recommended serving amount


I also got told to free feed when Mochi is a kitten, but he’s greedy (I think he was one of the smaller kittens in the litter so and got pushed out of the food bowl sometimes and now there’s no competition he will just wolf everything down!).
We have set feeding times and give him generous portions but still wary of over feeding.
We go by the food pack recommendation servings. It’s pretty much 100g per every KG he weighs, so he’s on about 3 packs of wet food with dry food left down all day (he isn’t a big fan of dry food) plus we give him chicken or fish as pure protein snacks.
He weirdly loves pea and ham soup.
From what we can tell, the vet said he’s a healthy weight/size. They don’t go by weight 100%, they “feel” him and look at his shape.


----------



## mularice

sdkitty said:


> a guy I knew years ago had Siamese cats.  the believed that if you neutered a male too young the cat wouldn't develop his full male characteristics.  IDK at what age my male was neutered but he's plenty muscular


Mochi was neutered at 5 months, he was exhibiting quite aggressive characteristics and his peanuts were HUGE. Our vet said between 4-6months was normal to neuter as you run the risk of them starting to spray and tbh, I didn’t want him doing that in our apartment! However I’ve known breeders to neuter kittens at 12-14 weeks before they are allowed to their new homes and it doesn’t seem to effect them later in life!


----------



## sdkitty

mularice said:


> Mochi was neutered at 5 months, he was exhibiting quite aggressive characteristics and his peanuts were HUGE. Our vet said between 4-6months was normal to neuter as you run the risk of them starting to spray and tbh, I didn’t want him doing that in our apartment! However I’ve known breeders to neuter kittens at 12-14 weeks before they are allowed to their new homes and it doesn’t seem to effect them later in life!


yes, I think most adoption sources neuter them early these days
and yes, having a cat pee in the house is a nightmare.  our elderly cat (15, now gone) suddenly did that and I was literally sobbing.


----------



## mularice

sdkitty said:


> yes, I think most adoption sources neuter them early these days
> and yes, having a cat pee in the house is a nightmare.  our elderly cat (15, now gone) suddenly did that and I was literally sobbing.


We bought Mochi as a non active pet so it’s our responsibility to neuter him. If we were without morals, we could have bred from him but we wouldn’t have been able to register the kittens and it’s so wrong to do that. But I know there’s lots of money greedy people out there who practice like that and it’s horrible. I guess that’s why some breeders don’t trust buyers and will neuter kittens before they go home to avoid bad practices.
It’s been a month and Mochi seems fine! He had a week where he didn’t gain any weight which was unusual but he’s back to putting on about 100-200g per week. He’s going through that “lanky” stage where he seems super long (?!) but apparently they start to “fill out” around a year old and don’t stop growing till they are 2 years old!


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> when I first got my two cats I asked the vet if I should feed them whenever they want and he said no, they'll get fat.  I pretty much give them kibble upon demand anyway.  I measured one day and figure what they want is within the recommended serving amount




LOL in the past we “free fed” our cats once in the morning leaving the kibble out. With our current guys we fed them a mix of both wet and kibble. If one of our past cats didn’t have kidney problems we’d probably just feed them kibble only. But we want to make sure they’re getting enough fluids with the wet food. So they are high maintenance with two meals a day but they’re worth it lol.


----------



## mularice

pixiejenna said:


> LOL in the past we “free fed” our cats once in the morning leaving the kibble out. With our current guys we fed them a mix of both wet and kibble. If one of our past cats didn’t have kidney problems we’d probably just feed them kibble only. But we want to make sure they’re getting enough fluids with the wet food. So they are high maintenance with two meals a day but they’re worth it lol.


Mochi literally loves water? We were worried before we got him due to so many owners saying their cats barely drink anything, you need to get a water fountain etc, nope, this guy loves water, doesn’t need encouragement at all.
Then I got worried he had health problems lol but all is fine.
We feed him 4 times a day with wet food, it’s pretty high maintenance on our schedules! Honestly not sure what we will do once we go back to the office for work!


----------



## pixiejenna

My only cat who loves water is one we adopted and was around 13 vet guessed was our guy who had kidney failure. It’s good your guy likes it and drinks it without needing encouragement. My guys now only seek it out after a kibble only meal.


----------



## mularice

pixiejenna said:


> My only cat who loves water is one we adopted and was around 13 vet guessed was our guy who had kidney failure. It’s good your guy likes it and drinks it without needing encouragement. My guys now only seek it out after a kibble only meal.


Yeah that’s what I was worried about! I asked the vet to check his kidneys and luckily he is healthy!
He’s a good boy and we love him so much.


----------



## skyqueen

Love all the Kitty pictures!


----------



## poopsie

Skeeter!


----------



## poopsie

Moar Skeeter!


----------



## poopsie

Cue Jaws theme


----------



## poopsie

mularice said:


> Some days Mochi just likes to watch the world go by from the window.



Is he chatty? My gray cats are into full blown conversations


----------



## mularice

poopsie said:


> Is he chatty? My gray cats are into full blown conversations


Omg SO chatty! Even the vet said “oh he’s very vocal..!”
He used to be the noisiest when it came to food, he can see us preparing it and he’ll non stop meow and whine till the bowl is in front of him haha
I wish we knew what he was trying to say most of the time!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

poopsie said:


> Cue Jaws theme
> View attachment 5125044
> View attachment 5125047


What a cute little character!  How is your Skeeter


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> What a cute little character!  How is your Skeeter


meant to ask how old he is


----------



## sgj99

Here is the latest update on my three fosters.  They are almost 2 months old and 2lbs.  They can finally wear different colored collars so we can tell immediately which one is which:  Larry is long, Curly has a tummy and Moe is the runt.


----------



## mularice

He might look a bit melancholy but he’s actually very happy to be outside on the balcony!


----------



## poopsie

CanuckBagLover said:


> meant to ask how old he is



Skeets is  about 7 now. Found her roaming the street in 2014.
I had to go look up her and Keaton's old thread.    Time sure flies


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> Here is the latest update on my three fosters.  They are almost 2 months old and 2lbs.  They can finally wear different colored collars so we can tell immediately which one is which:  Larry is long, Curly has a tummy and Moe is the runt.
> View attachment 5125469
> View attachment 5125470
> View attachment 5125471


Love their names!  Just adorable!


----------



## pixiejenna

So our AC has been out and it's been so hot Cheeto wasn't snuggling me at all. He's a mama's boy and will happily plop down forever if you let him. We got a new hvac system this week and he's back where he belongs. Fell asleep hugging my arm.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Here is the latest update on my three fosters.  They are almost 2 months old and 2lbs.  They can finally wear different colored collars so we can tell immediately which one is which:  Larry is long, Curly has a tummy and Moe is the runt.
> View attachment 5125469
> View attachment 5125470
> View attachment 5125471


so cute
are they going to fail fostering?


----------



## sdkitty

mularice said:


> Omg SO chatty! Even the vet said “oh he’s very vocal..!”
> He used to be the noisiest when it came to food, he can see us preparing it and he’ll non stop meow and whine till the bowl is in front of him haha
> I wish we knew what he was trying to say most of the time!


I was just saying that to DH yesterday....doesn't seem fair that they learn our language to an extent but we don't know what they are saying - unless they're asking for food


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> so cute
> are they going to fail fostering?


No.  We already have 4 of our own including our foster fail.  These little ones are going to be fantastic companions for someone.  They are super affectionate, start purring as soon as you pick them up, rub their noses against yours (so sweet and cute) and snuggle when not playing like crazy kittens.   I’ve woken up from many afternoon naps with all three laying on top of me❤️
When these Littles are ready while it will be hard to let them go it will be rewarding knowing that each one will be loving and bring joy to someone very lucky.  I’ll take a break for a couple of weeks and then get some more babies and start from the beginning.


----------



## sgj99

pixiejenna said:


> So our AC has been out and it's been so hot Cheeto wasn't snuggling me at all. He's a mama's boy and will happily plop down forever if you let him. We got a new hvac system this week and he's back where he belongs. Fell asleep hugging my arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126569


I love the name


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> No.  We already have 4 of our own including our foster fail.  These little ones are going to be fantastic companions for someone.  They are super affectionate, start purring as soon as you pick them up, rub their noses against yours (so sweet and cute) and snuggle when not playing like crazy kittens.   I’ve woken up from many afternoon naps with all three laying on top of me❤
> When these Littles are ready while it will be hard to let them go it will be rewarding knowing that each one will be loving and bring joy to someone very lucky.  I’ll take a break for a couple of weeks and then get some more babies and start from the beginning.


Here is hoping someone will take all three of them.  They are so cute together - it would be a shame to separate them.


----------



## poopsie

sgj99 said:


> No.  We already have 4 of our own including our foster fail.  These little ones are going to be fantastic companions for someone.  They are super affectionate, start purring as soon as you pick them up, rub their noses against yours (so sweet and cute) and snuggle when not playing like crazy kittens.   I’ve woken up from many afternoon naps with all three laying on top of me❤
> When these Littles are ready while it will be hard to let them go it will be rewarding knowing that each one will be loving and bring joy to someone very lucky.  I’ll take a break for a couple of weeks and then get some more babies and start from the beginning.



O.M.G  I don't know how you do it. Two days ago one of the neighborhood kids brought me a kitten he had found and tried to help on his own. He was smart enough to quickly realize he was in over his head so of course he brought her to me for help. Naturally I am now head over heels in love. I was bawling my eyes out in the car in front of Sprout's this afternoon at the thought of letting her go. I already have 6 of my own, 2 that have been semi-abandoned by the idjit across the street from me, 1 stray and 1 from the row behind me that likes to come over and mooch because apparently my scraps are better than his best. That is 10 cats. Eeeeppp


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> No.  We already have 4 of our own including our foster fail.  These little ones are going to be fantastic companions for someone.  They are super affectionate, start purring as soon as you pick them up, rub their noses against yours (so sweet and cute) and snuggle when not playing like crazy kittens.   I’ve woken up from many afternoon naps with all three laying on top of me❤
> When these Littles are ready while it will be hard to let them go it will be rewarding knowing that each one will be loving and bring joy to someone very lucky.  I’ll take a break for a couple of weeks and then get some more babies and start from the beginning.


someone (or more than one family) is going to be lucky to get these sweet, hand raised kitties.....I was dreaming last night that I was going to get a kitten....maybe because we've been passing by this vet's office where they had kittens in a cage by the window.  The two we have  are enough for us.


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> O.M.G  I don't know how you do it. Two days ago one of the neighborhood kids brought me a kitten he had found and tried to help on his own. He was smart enough to quickly realize he was in over his head so of course he brought her to me for help. Naturally I am now head over heels in love. I was bawling my eyes out in the car in front of Sprout's this afternoon at the thought of letting her go. I already have 6 of my own, 2 that have been semi-abandoned by the idjit across the street from me, 1 stray and 1 from the row behind me that likes to come over and mooch because apparently my scraps are better than his best. That is 10 cats. Eeeeppp


Bless you.  I couldn't do ten.  If you were bawling over this, I can only imagine how many tears you must have shed for Minnie.  So sorry about that.  Hope she shows up some day.
I had a cat several years ago that I thought was killed by coyotes.  Turned out his original owner had reclaimed him.  So you never know.


----------



## sgj99

poopsie said:


> O.M.G  I don't know how you do it. Two days ago one of the neighborhood kids brought me a kitten he had found and tried to help on his own. He was smart enough to quickly realize he was in over his head so of coursee he brought her to me for help. Naturally I am now head over heels in love. I was bawling my eyes out in the car in front of Sprout's this afternoon at the thought of letting her go. I already have 6 of my own, 2 that have been semi-abandoned by the idjit across the street from me, 1 stray and 1 from the row behind me that likes to come over and mooch because apparently my scraps are better than his best. That is 10 cats. Eeeeppp


It is hard to let go, I’m not going to lie and say it’s not.  I too have dropped littles off to be in the Adoption Room or one of the off-site locations in tears.  But I have to remind myself that I’m saving lives.  And I get to be the Adoption Counselor when someone adopts them.  Luckily I can usually put them at the off-site location that I’m active volunteering at and visit them daily.  The really good news is that kittens at that location tend to get adopted in under a week.  

You’re doing your part to save the kitten that was brought to you.  By feeding, housing and loving the kitten you helped save a life and now someone else will do the same by adopting it.  You have a big heart to care for those poor abandoned kitties. And I bet you do have the best scraps!


----------



## poopsie

sgj99 said:


> It is hard to let go, I’m not going to lie and say it’s not.  I too have dropped littles off to be in the Adoption Room or one of the off-site locations in tears.  But I have to remind myself that I’m saving lives.  And I get to be the Adoption Counselor when someone adopts them.  Luckily I can usually put them at the off-site location that I’m active volunteering at and visit them daily.  The really good news is that kittens at that location tend to get adopted in under a week.
> 
> You’re doing your part to save the kitten that was brought to you.  By feeding, housing and loving the kitten you helped save a life and now someone else will do the same by adopting it.  You have a big heart to care for those poor abandoned kitties. And I bet you do have the best scraps!



The young man that found her wants to reclaim her. We will do our best to dissuade him. 
His heart is in the right place but he has no idea, as so many who think that a kitten is nothing but fun fun fun, how much work and stress they are


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> The young man that found her wants to reclaim her. We will do our best to dissuade him.
> His heart is in the right place but he has no idea, as so many who think that a kitten is nothing but fun fun fun, how much work and stress they are


and I think a lot of people adopt kittens and then when they grow up, they don't want them anymore
One of our cats showed up at the back door one day.  He was about a year old, very tame and docile.  I think someone dumped him on our street when he got out of the little kitten stage.


----------



## sgj99

poopsie said:


> The young man that found her wants to reclaim her. We will do our best to dissuade him.
> His heart is in the right place but he has no idea, as so many who think that a kitten is nothing but fun fun fun, how much work and stress they are


Or how fragile they are.


----------



## sgj99

I’m going to share these two photos of other litters I’ve fostered.  All the kittens were adopted within 5 days after going up for adoption.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I’m going to share these two photos of other litters I’ve fostered.  All the kittens were adopted within 5 days after going up for adoption.
> View attachment 5128833
> View attachment 5128832


so cute....must be a lot of fun


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> so cute....must be a lot of fun


It’s the best retirement “job” ever!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> I’m going to share these two photos of other litters I’ve fostered.  All the kittens were adopted within 5 days after going up for adoption.
> View attachment 5128833
> View attachment 5128832


little kitten bundles of joy 
Thank you!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

This lil fur monster  decided she would show off this weekend, she has never done this before. She is a mess!!!


----------



## sgj99

bgcutiepie00 said:


> View attachment 5129772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lil fur monster  decided she would show off this weekend, she has never done this before. She is a mess!!!


She’s got a great expression going on there


----------



## mularice

poopsie said:


> The young man that found her wants to reclaim her. We will do our best to dissuade him.
> His heart is in the right place but he has no idea, as so many who think that a kitten is nothing but fun fun fun, how much work and stress they are


So true. We did a lot of research before getting our first kitten and even then, we were not prepared for the sleepless nights and general anxiety that comes with a kitten. Obviously we wouldn’t have changed the experience for anything but people don’t realise the choices you make for food, litter, ensuring no harmful and poisonous plants etc are around isn’t for fun.
My partners family have decided to get a kitten (a friend of theirs had a litter) and we have been trying to educate them as much as possible. The person who had the litter isn’t a proper breeder, their cat just got pregnant and honestly it doesn’t sit right with me as they clearly don’t care about the kittens and just give them away to friends. I don’t even know if they are vaccinated or what kinds of food they have been given.


----------



## mularice

Recent pics of Mochi.
He’s been spending his days being the Neighbourhood Watch.
Also being a naughty adventurer and climbing to the top of the chair on the balcony which scares me no end.


----------



## sdkitty

mularice said:


> So true. We did a lot of research before getting our first kitten and even then, we were not prepared for the sleepless nights and general anxiety that comes with a kitten. Obviously we wouldn’t have changed the experience for anything but people don’t realise the choices you make for food, litter, ensuring no harmful and poisonous plants etc are around isn’t for fun.
> My partners family have decided to get a kitten (a friend of theirs had a litter) and we have been trying to educate them as much as possible. The person who had the litter isn’t a proper breeder, their cat just got pregnant and honestly it doesn’t sit right with me as they clearly don’t care about the kittens and just give them away to friends. I don’t even know if they are vaccinated or what kinds of food they have been given.


yes, there is nothing cuter than a kitten but they're all over the place, climbing the curtains, etc.  When our older cat died I decided I wanted to get two cats so they could keep each other company, esp when we're gone.  I wanted them to be young (selfishly) so we could enjoy the years of good health that usually comes with a young kitty.  So we got a pair that were around 6 months and 9 months.  Perfect for us.  They are playful and entertaining but they are much less active than a very young kitten.  They have done very little damage - worst was a picture getting knocked off the mantle and the glass breaking.  They are strange little creatures but we love them.
As far as your friends adopting from someone who isn't a breeder, I don't agree with people just letting their cats get pregnant and not neutering them.  But I see no problem getting kittens from a source like that.  I would just take them to the vet for a check-up and vaccinations.  I highly doubt the owners of the mom would be doing that before giving them away.
Then again, depending upon the local shelter, it might be less expensive to adopt a kitten from the shelter which would already be check and vaccinated (and possibly neutered).  But your friends may want to give a home to one of their friends kittens.


----------



## mularice

sdkitty said:


> yes, there is nothing cuter than a kitten but they're all over the place, climbing the curtains, etc.  When our older cat died I decided I wanted to get two cats so they could keep each other company, esp when we're gone.  I wanted them to be young (selfishly) so we could enjoy the years of good health that usually comes with a young kitty.  So we got a pair that were around 6 months and 9 months.  Perfect for us.  They are playful and entertaining but they are much less active than a very young kitten.  They have done very little damage - worst was a picture getting knocked off the mantle and the glass breaking.  They are strange little creatures but we love them.
> As far as your friends adopting from someone who isn't a breeder, I don't agree with people just letting their cats get pregnant and not neutering them.  But I see no problem getting kittens from a source like that.  I would just take them to the vet for a check-up and vaccinations.  I highly doubt the owners of the mom would be doing that before giving them away.
> Then again, depending upon the local shelter, it might be less expensive to adopt a kitten from the shelter which would already be check and vaccinated (and possibly neutered).  But your friends may want to give a home to one of their friends kittens.


Oh that’s what I meant re: the breeder. It’s so irresponsible that he refuses the get the cat spayed because he can’t be bothered and so she just keeps having litters and he keeps just giving the kittens away. Sure he’s not profiting from it but I don’t think it’s best for the kittens in general.

We have given my bfs family a checklist of things to check and get done, one being get the kitten to the vet and get vaccinations done. Advice on food and litter and scratch posts etc. It’s a boy kitten too so given advice on the neutering too when it gets to a certain age.

Honestly, if the kittens were closer to us we would have taken one but they live in Northern Ireland and we are in London!


----------



## sdkitty

mularice said:


> Oh that’s what I meant re: the breeder. It’s so irresponsible that he refuses the get the cat spayed because he can’t be bothered and so she just keeps having litters and he keeps just giving the kittens away. Sure he’s not profiting from it but I don’t think it’s best for the kittens in general.
> 
> We have given my bfs family a checklist of things to check and get done, one being get the kitten to the vet and get vaccinations done. Advice on food and litter and scratch posts etc. It’s a boy kitten too so given advice on the neutering too when it gets to a certain age.
> 
> Honestly, if the kittens were closer to us we would have taken one but they live in Northern Ireland and we are in London!


you're giving your friends good advice
I think they are neutering kitties at a much younger age these days....now sure if they do it to tiny one but I think they may at the shelter.....your friend's vet can advise on that


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> you're giving your friends good advice
> I think they are neutering kitties at a much younger age these days....now sure if they do it to tiny one but I think they may at the shelter.....your friend's vet can advise on that


They can be sterilized (both male and female) at 13weeks/3 lbs.


----------



## mularice

sgj99 said:


> They can be sterilized (both male and female) at 13weeks/3 lbs.


Yes, some breeders here in UK will neuter at 13 weeks before the kittens go to their new homes. Stops people breeding them “unregistered”.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mularice said:


> Recent pics of Mochi.
> He’s been spending his days being the Neighbourhood Watch.
> Also being a naughty adventurer and climbing to the top of the chair on the balcony which scares me no end.


Mochi is adorable.  Please be very careful letting him out on the balcony. It takes a less than a second for something to happen.  The Animal Humane Societies in Canada recommend not letting cats out on balconies under any circumstance because so many fall and get injured (or worse).
Hope I am not overstepping my bounds with my comment.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> yes, there is nothing cuter than a kitten but they're all over the place, climbing the curtains, etc.  When our older cat died I decided I wanted to get two cats so they could keep each other company, esp when we're gone.  I wanted them to be young (selfishly) so we could enjoy the years of good health that usually comes with a young kitty.  So we got a pair that were around 6 months and 9 months.  Perfect for us.  They are playful and entertaining but they are much less active than a very young kitten.  They have done very little damage - worst was a picture getting knocked off the mantle and the glass breaking.  They are strange little creatures but we love them.
> As far as your friends adopting from someone who isn't a breeder, I don't agree with people just letting their cats get pregnant and not neutering them.  But I see no problem getting kittens from a source like that.  I would just take them to the vet for a check-up and vaccinations.  I highly doubt the owners of the mom would be doing that before giving them away.
> Then again, depending upon the local shelter, it might be less expensive to adopt a kitten from the shelter which would already be check and vaccinated (and possibly neutered).  But your friends may want to give a home to one of their friends kittens.


Kittens are a lot of fun but alot of work.  I have had kittens in the past and that is why when I decided to adopt I wanted an adult.  Also, everyone wants kittens- there is wait list at my local Humane Society.


----------



## mularice

CanuckBagLover said:


> Mochi is adorable.  Please be very careful letting him out on the balcony. It takes a less than a second for something to happen.  The Animal Humane Societies in Canada recommend not letting cats out on balconies under any circumstance because so many fall and get injured (or worse).
> Hope I am not overstepping my bounds with my comment.


No not at all, thank you genuinely for the concern! We don’t let him out on the balcony without supervision. We have put up trellis’ so he can’t fall through the gaps in the rails, but he can jump up if he wanted to. But even without a balcony, we would never let him outside without supervision and/or a harness and leash.

But living in central London, a garden is rare and balconies are the only bit of fresh air he will get, so I’m happy enough to keep an eye on him whenever he goes out.


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kittens are a lot of fun but alot of work.  I have had kittens in the past and that is why when I decided to adopt I wanted an adult.  Also, everyone wants kittens- there is wait list at my local Humane Society.


Yes, and kittens can do damage with all their activity.  
also, whereas kittens are all cute, when you adopt an adult you can tell more about their personality.  Of course in my case, I wanted a pair and being compulsive, I adopted a pair of shy kitties because I was ready and there weren't many available at the time.  I'd like it if they (esp the boy) were better socialized but we love them anyway

I almost adopted a bonded pair of two-year-olds but I wasn't sure (I really wanted younger) and while I thought about it, someone else gave them a home


----------



## wolvo1224

Meet Wolverine


----------



## sdkitty

wolvo1224 said:


> Meet Wolverine


gorgeous....is this one cat?


----------



## wolvo1224

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous....is this one cat?


Yes. Just one cat


----------



## sdkitty

wolvo1224 said:


> Yes. Just one cat


IDK how you did that photo but he is beautiful...what breed?


----------



## wolvo1224

sdkitty said:


> IDK how you did that photo but he is beautiful...what breed?


Thank you! He is a ragdoll(Blue bicolor)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

wolvo1224 said:


> Meet Wolverine


Wolverine made me laugh! Thank you! Beautiful cat but he looks like a character!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Does anyone meow back at their cat when they meow at you
Or is just me!


----------



## mularice

CanuckBagLover said:


> Does anyone meow back at their cat when they meow at you
> Or is just me!


Haha I do sometimes! Mochi sometimes is very impatient with his food and whilst we are preparing it, he’ll meow like crazy, so I mimic him and he gets very confused lol


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Does anyone meow back at their cat when they meow at you
> Or is just me!


I do sometimes and my DH does all the time....he actually initiates the "conversation"


----------



## wolvo1224

CanuckBagLover said:


> Does anyone meow back at their cat when they meow at you
> Or is just me!


I do too


----------



## CanuckBagLover

glad to know I am not alone!


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> glad to know I am not alone!


our boy is pretty talkative - not like a siamese but he will vocalize to say hello (or whatever; sometimes it's hard to know what he's trying to say).  little girl has a squeak rather than a meow.  she uses it when she wants food and to protest if you touch her too much


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> I do sometimes and my DH does all the time....he actually initiates the "conversation"


I do that too!


----------



## pixiejenna

I love it when I wake up and my guys are in the kitty chair together.  Today Yeti had his arm around Cheeto.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pixiejenna said:


> I love it when I wake up and my guys are in the kitty chair together.  Today Yeti had his arm around Cheeto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138384


So cute 
I love seeing two cats curled up together


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> our boy is pretty talkative - not like a siamese but he will vocalize to say hello (or whatever; sometimes it's hard to know what he's trying to say).  little girl has a squeak rather than a meow.  she uses it when she wants food and to protest if you touch her too much


We have a huge 4 yr old male that has a high meow, kind of a little cry.  We call him Baby Cat.


----------



## sgj99

An up date on one of my Littles.  They’ve gotten so big!  He looks like a small cat now.
 They like to curl up and sleep on my chest up next to my neck ❤️


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> An up date on one of my Littles.  They’ve gotten so big!  He looks like a small cat now.
> 
> View attachment 5139635


link won't open for me


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> An up date on one of my Littles.  They’ve gotten so big!  He looks like a small cat now.
> They like to curl up and sleep on my chest up next to my neck ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139642


he's adorable....still looks kittenish to me.  yesterday I saw a woman outside a vet's office loading two kittens - one orange and one black - into her car.  they were very young and I was kinda envious.  but I think we did the right thing adopting young kitties but past the tiny kitten stage.  their level of activity is perfect for us.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> he's adorable....still looks kittenish to me.  yesterday I saw a woman outside a vet's office loading two kittens - one orange and one black - into her car.  they were very young and I was kinda envious.  but I think we did the right thing adopting young kitties but past the tiny kitten stage.  their level of activity is perfect for us.


 They have that “Bat Cat” thing going on, they haven’t grown into their ears yet.


----------



## sgj99

Here’s another photo (excuse my Saturday morning hair).


----------



## emmababy

Meowdeling again


----------



## sgj99

emmababy said:


> Meowdeling again


I just love that big round face!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> Here’s another photo (excuse my Saturday morning hair).
> View attachment 5139677


they are so cute!!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

emmababy said:


> Meowdeling again


he was born for the camera!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> We have a huge 4 yr old male that has a high meow, kind of a little cry.  We call him Baby Cat.


Have we seen pictures of Baby Cat


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Have we seen pictures of Baby Cat



View attachment 5140518


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Have we seen pictures of Baby Cat


Simon (aka Baby Cat) is on the left
Tucker (aka Mookie) is on the right


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Simon (aka Baby Cat) is on the left
> Tucker (aka Mookie) is on the right
> View attachment 5140519


baby looks like a badass but he squeaks like my little girl cat


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> Simon (aka Baby Cat) is on the left
> Tucker (aka Mookie) is on the right
> View attachment 5140519


Oh my goodness!  Two black cats!  I love them!  They look like characters!  (I have a weakness for black cats, our family had a black when I was growing up).


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> Oh my goodness!  Two black cats!  I love them!  They look like characters!  (I have a weakness for black cats, our family had a black when I was growing up).


we've had two black cats - one sweet and docile, the other not so sweet but very cute and interactive in his own way.  loved them both


----------



## pukasonqo

Handsome boys @CanuckBagLover! Always wanted a black cat but it seems not to happen 
Here is my tomboy


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Handsome boys @CanuckBagLover! Always wanted a black cat but it seems not to happen
> Here is my tomboy


sweet....yes, it seems like we end up with the cat we're destined to have.  I wasn't looking for a tabby necessarily but my current two are a tabby (like yours) and a torbie.  I think they're beautiful.  As I've gotten older I've come to see the beauty in all different kinds and colors of kitties.   There are some who are extra beautiful and I can almost see why some people buy a cat from a breeder to get one of them (like the British SH @mularice has) but I'm happy adopting

this last time around when I was looking for a pair to adopt, a woman was fostering several young black siblings...she was willing to drive over an hour to bring them to me to meet but my DH felt it would be painful reminder of the black kitty we had before who passed a few years ago


----------



## lolakitten

Some updated pics of Pasha


----------



## sgj99

lolakitten said:


> Some updated pics of Pasha
> View attachment 5142564
> View attachment 5142565
> View attachment 5142566
> View attachment 5142567


She’s beautiful!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lolakitten said:


> Some updated pics of Pasha
> View attachment 5142564
> View attachment 5142565
> View attachment 5142566
> View attachment 5142567


Just love the first photo!


----------



## lolakitten

sgj99 said:


> She’s beautiful!





CanuckBagLover said:


> Just love the first photo!


Thanks you two! He’s my baby


----------



## sdkitty

lolakitten said:


> Some updated pics of Pasha
> View attachment 5142564
> View attachment 5142565
> View attachment 5142566
> View attachment 5142567


gorgeous....looks like that fur would be a bit of work to maintain 
Himalayan?


----------



## lolakitten

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous....looks like that fur would be a bit of work to maintain
> Himalayan?


Thank you 
Yup he’s a himmie, and yes it’s a lot of work haha. They were not kidding when they said he needs to be brushed every day. If I miss one day (in the summer) he’ll have a mat starting guaranteed.
We had him lion shaved a couple months ago when the heat started, he seemed to enjoy it


----------



## sgj99

lolakitten said:


> Thanks you two! He’s my baby


He looks well loved and confident.


----------



## sgj99

My fosters have grown so much!  I have them only 1 more week and then they will be ready for their sterilization surgery and adoption.  I think they are ready.  They’ve been well loved and socialized.


----------



## sdkitty

our little girl - not affectionate but so cute I love her anyway


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> My fosters have grown so much!  I have them only 1 more week and then they will be ready for their sterilization surgery and adoption.  I think they are ready.  They’ve been well loved and socialized.
> View attachment 5143032
> View attachment 5143033


So sweet.  Anyone who adopts them will be so lucky.  We are going to miss seeing them, as I am sure you will too.  But thank you for sharing their journey.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> My fosters have grown so much!  I have them only 1 more week and then they will be ready for their sterilization surgery and adoption.  I think they are ready.  They’ve been well loved and socialized.
> View attachment 5143032
> View attachment 5143033


so cute and you've socialized them so well


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> So sweet.  Anyone who adopts them will be so lucky.  We are going to miss seeing them, as I am sure you will too.  But thank you for sharing their journey.


We are going to miss them.  They are a lot of fun.  I usually take about 3-4 weeks between litters because I need to regroup emotionally.



sdkitty said:


> so cute and you've socialized them so well


They’re little Purr Monsters and are great Nap Buddies with us.  My husband goes to the gym every morning and takes a nap after lunch.  They love to curl up beside and on him.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> We are going to miss them.  They are a lot of fun.  I usually take about 3-4 weeks between litters because I need to regroup emotionally.
> 
> 
> They’re little Purr Monsters and are great Nap Buddies with us.  My husband goes to the gym every morning and takes a nap after lunch.  They love to curl up beside and on him.


in winter there aren't many kittens?  so you do most of your fostering in Spring/Summer?


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> in winter there aren't many kittens?  so you do most of your fostering in Spring/Summer?


 Yes, mainly during Kitten Season but if it’s needed I do all year long.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Yes, mainly during Kitten Season but if it’s needed I do all year long.


you just do kittens? (not adult kitties)


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> you just do kittens? (not adult kitties)


Mainly kittens because they need a place to go to until they can go up for adoption.  The kittens are too fragile, too susceptible to illness to stay at the shelter so a network of volunteer fosters take them.  We have our own adult cats and they are much more welcoming to the Littles than adults.

One of my friends takes adults that need serious medical care.  There is also a group of fosters that take in adults that really need some consistent attention to socialize and gain confidence, cats that aren’t feral but need a lot of love.

I have had adults when the shelter needed to clear out all the animals - preparation for a hurricane or this past winter when Houston had it’s Big Freeze.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Mainly kittens because they need a place to go to until they can go up for adoption.  The kittens are too fragile, too susceptible to illness to stay at the shelter so a network of volunteer fosters take them.  We have our own adult cats and they are much more welcoming to the Littles than adults.
> 
> One of my friends takes adults that need serious medical care.  There is also a group of fosters that take in adults that really need some consistent attention to socialize and gain confidence, cats that aren’t feral but need a lot of love.
> 
> I have had adults when the shelter needed to clear out all the animals - preparation for a hurricane or this past winter when Houston had it’s Big Freeze.


wonderful work you and your friends are doing and I'm sure very rewarding


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> wonderful work you and your friends are doing and I'm sure very rewarding


It is very rewarding.  I’ve been involved for about a year now and my mother has remarked she has never seen me so happy.  It’s wonderful to be a part of the solution.


----------



## Yuki85

My Rambo can stand like a mercat


----------



## sgj99

Last photos.  Larry, Moe & Curly had their “glamour shots” today and will be available for adoption in a couple of


----------



## pukasonqo

Still in lockdown in Sydney and a day off work because of bad insomnia
Here is Ichabod in her favourite spot (checking out the magpies)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> Last photos.  Larry, Moe & Curly had their “glamour shots” today and will be available for adoption in a couple of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146991
> View attachment 5146993
> View attachment 5146992


They are so cute!!!  I am sure they will be adopted quickly. Still hoping some will take all three!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Still in lockdown in Sydney and a day off work because of bad insomnia
> Here is Ichabod in her favourite spot (checking out the magpies)


Ichabod is a gorgeous - love the first photo. 

 Hang in there with respect to your lockdown.  I am in Toronto, Canada and we were in lockdown for about 7 months. Things have gradually opened up the last couple of months and cases are currently low, and vaccination rates have really increased from where we were earlier this year.  Everyone is crossing their fingers come that we can avoid another lockdown this Fall and Winter.
I am sure Ichabod had been great company. I know my cat helped kept me sane during the lockdown.
Hope things get better there soon.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ichabod is a gorgeous - love the first photo.
> 
> Hang in there with respect to your lockdown.  I am in Toronto, Canada and we were in lockdown for about 7 months. Things have gradually opened up the last couple of months and cases are currently low, and vaccination rates have really increased from where we were earlier this year.  Everyone is crossing their fingers come that we can avoid another lockdown this Fall and Winter.
> I am sure Ichabod had been great company. I know my cat helped kept me sane during the lockdown.
> Hope things get better there soon.


I can’t imagine what the lockdown for us would have been like without our fur-babies.


----------



## emmababy

Took some photos of him today


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ichabod is a gorgeous - love the first photo.
> 
> Hang in there with respect to your lockdown.  I am in Toronto, Canada and we were in lockdown for about 7 months. Things have gradually opened up the last couple of months and cases are currently low, and vaccination rates have really increased from where we were earlier this year.  Everyone is crossing their fingers come that we can avoid another lockdown this Fall and Winter.
> I am sure Ichabod had been great company. I know my cat helped kept me sane during the lockdown.
> Hope things get better there soon.



Thank you! We did well in Sydney during the first wave but not so well now
Been working from home since 2020 and my partner has now joined me and Ichabod, she would prefer me going back to work so she can spend time w him!


----------



## sgj99

emmababy said:


> Took some photos of him today
> View attachment 5147976
> View attachment 5147977
> View attachment 5147978
> View attachment 5147979
> View attachment 5147980
> View attachment 5147981


He’s so stunning!  Those amber eyes are striking.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I can’t imagine what the lockdown for us would have been like without our fur-babies.


same here....we just happened to get our two in January, two months before the lockdown....they have given us so much entertainment


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Took some photos of him today
> View attachment 5147976
> View attachment 5147977
> View attachment 5147978
> View attachment 5147979
> View attachment 5147980
> View attachment 5147981


he's gorgeous and you take great pics....I'm gonna call you Duchess Kate of the kitty thread


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod this morning


----------



## sgj99

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod this morning


This is a great cover photo for personalized note cards.


----------



## emmababy

sgj99 said:


> He’s so stunning!  Those amber eyes are striking.


Thanks! I love his eyes ❤️



sdkitty said:


> he's gorgeous and you take great pics....I'm gonna call you Duchess Kate of the kitty thread



 It was a bright sunny day so the indoor photos turned out great.


----------



## jehaga




----------



## sdkitty

jehaga said:


> View attachment 5152315


beautiful big cat


----------



## sdkitty

this is the same cat who is afraid of everyone but us


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> this is the same cat who is afraid of everyone but us
> View attachment 5155739


Cute picture!  Cats and Persian rugs were just made for each other.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> this is the same cat who is afraid of everyone but us
> View attachment 5155739


Love this!


----------



## pukasonqo

We are still in lockdown


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> We are still in lockdown
> 
> You take such beautiful pictures of your cat!  Hang in there with the lockdown.  I know you feel. Toronto was in lockdown for so long.
> 
> We have now opened up again, mask mandates are still in place and there are capacity for indoor dining, and movie theatres and gyms but cases are ticking up again (Delta Variant is here) and so we are anxiously hoping that we dont have to go into another lockdown this Fall and winter when schools reopen and people stay inside more because of the cold weather.
> 
> Hope you can take some  comfort from your kitty!


----------



## pukasonqo

Thank you! I just wish people listen and do the right thing…Australia was doing pretty well til recently 
Ichabod is a great help except that she has decided she is my partner’s cat and I am just tolerated


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you! I just wish people listen and do the right thing…Australia was doing pretty well til recently
> Ichabod is a great help except that she has decided she is my partner’s cat and I am just tolerated


Oh no!  Its horrible to be snubbed by a cat!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Hydrangeas I bought for my Little Girl ( Yes I buy flowers for my cat!!) She’s shy doesn’t like her picture taken


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Oh no!  Its horrible to be snubbed by a cat!


She is not very subtle, she would sit in his lap and look at me like saying: what, you still here?


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> She is not very subtle, she would sit in his lap and look at me like saying: what, you still here?


they're so funny
out little girl will sit on the floor next to my DH's chair and stare at him, then jump up on his lap and leave after a few seconds.....we can't figure her out


----------



## pukasonqo

Being in lockdown has reduced me to becoming my own cat papparazzo


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Being in lockdown has reduced me to becoming my own cat papparazzo


and you have a very good subject


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> and you have a very good subject


Thank you, she is very patient! (sometimes)


----------



## coniglietta

Not my cats, but my friend's. When I visited the other day two of her three kitties fell asleep like this.


----------



## Christofle

Picked up Luna yesterday! A four month old mau and she was so good at her first vet appointment today.

Such a sweet girl… still a bit nervous but it’s her first full day with us.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Picked up Luna yesterday! A four month old mau and she was so good at her first vet appointment today.
> 
> Such a sweet girl… still a bit nervous but it’s her first full day with us.
> View attachment 5181206


so cute and I like that name


----------



## sand

Kindra spent the day relaxing on the couch with her matching pillows.


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Kindra spent the day relaxing on the couch with her matching pillows.


she is gorgeous


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sand said:


> Kindra spent the day relaxing on the couch with her matching pillows.


Her expression is priceless!  Cats and pillows were made to go together.


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Kindra spent the day relaxing on the couch with her matching pillows.


I had to come back and look at this again...she is so pretty and the colors of her and the pillows coordinate perfectly.  Not sure I'd like to deal with that white fur on my black clothing though.


----------



## sand

sdkitty said:


> I had to come back and look at this again...she is so pretty and the colors of her and the pillows coordinate perfectly.  Not sure I'd like to deal with that white fur on my black clothing though.


With 2 dogs who also have a base color of white (one is Springer Spaniel and the other a Brittany Spaniel), we're used to the constant battle of white fur.   We have de-fuzzers/hair removal rollers in pretty much every room of the house!


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> With 2 dogs who also have a base color of white (one is Springer Spaniel and the other a Brittany Spaniel), we're used to the constant battle of white fur.   We have de-fuzzers/hair removal rollers in pretty much every room of the house!


I'll bet.  One of our cats was grey and white and I pretty much had to get out of my good clothes as soon as I got home


----------



## pukasonqo

sand said:


> With 2 dogs who also have a base color of white (one is Springer Spaniel and the other a Brittany Spaniel), we're used to the constant battle of white fur.   We have de-fuzzers/hair removal rollers in pretty much every room of the house!


A friend of ours has 2 Himalayans and offers lint rollers as soon as you step in!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi all,

I'm fostering a mami and her babies.


----------



## sdkitty

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm fostering a mami and her babies.
> 
> View attachment 5216753
> View attachment 5216754
> View attachment 5216755
> View attachment 5216756


so adorable...must be very rewarding.  do you have cats of your own?  my shy/skittish cats would freak out if I brought another cat into the house


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm fostering a mami and her babies.
> 
> View attachment 5216753
> View attachment 5216754
> View attachment 5216755
> View attachment 5216756


So adorable!!!  So sweet of you too!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I don't... I'm allergic!! But I'm taking meds, starting the vaccine... and I couldn't say no to them, they were on a cliff and in two nights of getting them it rained and their nest fell apart... imagine!
I have a black cat that comes and goes, but it's not ours. It's semi-feral, he likes pets but when I've locked him inside because of rain he's preferred to go outside.


----------



## sdkitty

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I don't... I'm allergic!! But I'm taking meds, starting the vaccine... and I couldn't say no to them, they were on a cliff and in two nights of getting them it rained and their nest fell apart... imagine!
> I have a black cat that comes and goes, but it's not ours. It's semi-feral, he likes pets but when I've locked him inside because of rain he's preferred to go outside.


great that you rescued them....that pic of the orange one with the tiny pink feet


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod


Cute picture - but he looks he was just disturbed from his sleep!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod


p.s. are you still under lockdown


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> p.s. are you still under lockdown


Restrictions eased from today! A bit of mixed feelings but we’ll be able to go for drives and have a haircut (my hair is way down my back)


----------



## pukasonqo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Cute picture - but he looks he was just disturbed from his sleep!


I moved my leg, silly me


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Restrictions eased from today! A bit of mixed feelings but we’ll be able to go for drives and have a haircut (my hair is way down my back)


my hair got really long during lockdown and I decided I liked it....I'm going six months between cuts now


----------



## Winiebean




----------



## sdkitty

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5219447


Gorgeous


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> I moved my leg, silly me


I can relate!  My cat gives me that look to if I disturb when shes curled up with me.  Glad to hear restrictions are eased.  I feel for you. I am in Toronto and last year we were 7 month hard lock down. It was brutal.  Things are looking good this Fall and crossing my fingers that we can get through this Fall and winter without a lockdown.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Winiebean said:


> View attachment 5219447


Lovely colour!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> I can relate!  My cat gives me that look to if I disturb when shes curled up with me.  Glad to hear restrictions are eased.  I feel for you. I am in Toronto and last year we were 7 month hard lock down. It was brutal.  Things are looking good this Fall and crossing my fingers that we can get through this Fall and winter without a lockdown.


p.s. glad to hear things are getting better.


----------



## pixiejenna

Cheeto in his signature pose.  


Cheeto wasn't happy with waiting for me to get in the recliner for snuggles so he wrapped himself up in our snuggle blanket.


----------



## sdkitty

they like to lay on the pillow in the guest bedroom


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> they like to lay on the pillow in the guest bedroom
> View attachment 5224833


of course!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Wish us luck, we are off to a rescue to check a potential bestie (or frenemy) for Ichabod
He’s a ginger boy, same age as her, 18 mts and apparently a chatter box and a purrer


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Wish us luck, we are off to a rescue to check a potential bestie (or frenemy) for Ichabod
> He’s a ginger boy, same age as her, 18 mts and apparently a chatter box and a purrer


I think you'll fall in love...don't know about Ichabod
GL
and pls share pics


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> I think you'll fall in love...don't know about Ichabod
> GL
> and pls share pics



He is bow legged and a loud purrer, so far no hissing behind closed doors
Not the best pic but here it is, our currently nameless orange wonder
He is drinking and had a snack


----------



## pukasonqo

Still no name, he seems to have a crooked nose
So far Ichabod seems more curious than territorial although he is so cool he didn’t care


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pukasonqo said:


> He is bow legged and a loud purrer, so far no hissing behind closed doors
> Not the best pic but here it is, our currently nameless orange wonder
> He is drinking and had a snack


What a cute pink nose!  Hope the new one and Ichabod get along - it will take time.  Good luck!


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Still no name, he seems to have a crooked nose
> So far Ichabod seems more curious than territorial although he is so cool he didn’t care


sweet
is he excitied to see you when you enter the room?  hopefully the two kitties will get along.  you're doing the right thing by separating them initially to get the familiar with each other's smells
GL....it will work out.  either they will be friends or they will tolerate each other


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> sweet
> is he excitied to see you when you enter the room?  hopefully the two kitties will get along.  you're doing the right thing by separating them initially to get the familiar with each other's smells
> GL....it will work out.  either they will be friends or they will tolerate each other


 He comes to me and my partner, rubs himself on us and…purrs
Icky sneaked in and did a hiss but had no response as he continued washing his paws
She looks tiny next to him!


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> He comes to me and my partner, rubs himself on us and…purrs
> Icky sneaked in and did a hiss but had no response as he continued washing his paws
> She looks tiny next to him!


Icky is your girl and the new one is a boy?  probably good that they're different genders.  sorry to say the only cats I've ever had that really got along are the two I have now that I got as a pair.  but others have different experience.  maybe Icky will be more accepting of a new cat than my cats were.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> Icky is your girl and the new one is a boy?  probably good that they're different genders.  sorry to say the only cats I've ever had that really got along are the two I have now that I got as a pair.  but others have different experience.  maybe Icky will be more accepting of a new cat than my cats were.


Yup, Icky is the girl and Miles is the new boy
My partner named him Miles because he is “a cool cat” (not sure Icky agrees)
So far they are separated although she sniffs the closed door, hoping all goes well as he is s sweetheart and so is she…when she is not biting me!


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Yup, Icky is the girl and Miles is the new boy
> My partner named him Miles because he is “a cool cat” (not sure Icky agrees)
> So far they are separated although she sniffs the closed door, hoping all goes well as he is s sweetheart and so is she…when she is not biting me!


cute names....it will work out....I can't see you returning Miles to the shelter 
look forward to pics


----------



## pukasonqo

He has a crooked nose, apparently he escaped from a cat carrier (owner was moving to Queensland) and lived rough until he was found but the rescue who adopted him out as a kitten, sadly although he was microchipped they could not reach the owner…


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> He has a crooked nose, apparently he escaped from a cat carrier (owner was moving to Queensland) and lived rough until he was found but the rescue who adopted him out as a kitten, sadly although he was microchipped they could not reach the owner…


and now he has a forever home with you


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> and now he has a forever home with you
> Orange cats are usually really great


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunny boy (Icky is sulking in the bedroom)


----------



## Christofle

Problem solving kitty cat


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Problem solving kitty cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232143


cute....so kitty likes that puzzle?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> cute....so kitty likes that puzzle?


Yes Luna loves solving puzzles! It keeps her mind sharp and teaches her basic problem solving!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

My fosters are doing so well!


----------



## sdkitty

BagsAndCarbs said:


> My fosters are doing so well!


oh, that orange kitten


----------



## sand

Kindra is just relaxing on her favorite piece of furniture...you can also see a part of Sassy's nose in the second photo.  While not buddies, they co-exist without any issues.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanksgiving snuggles from Yeti and Cheeto❤❤❤


----------



## ivy1026

Hello from Mikey


----------



## pukasonqo

Icky and Miles


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Kindra is just relaxing on her favorite piece of furniture...you can also see a part of Sassy's nose in the second photo.  While not buddies, they co-exist without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251959
> View attachment 5251961


beautiful....looks like that furniture was designed for her


----------



## sdkitty

ivy1026 said:


> Hello from Mikey
> 
> View attachment 5259215
> View attachment 5259216


oh that second picture!


----------



## e72mc

Mentioned here . . .

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-of-your-babies.299915/page-661#post-34608964



“Izzy Cat” and Bobby in the ‘70s.


----------



## dipstrategy

i love cats, i found an abandoned cat in my front of house. he came in sick condition. i take care of him for a months, bring him to doctor every week and cost ver great for his treatment. one day i let him go out from house, usually he came back but one day he never come back until now


----------



## sdkitty

dipstrategy said:


> i love cats, i found an abandoned cat in my front of house. he came in sick condition. i take care of him for a months, bring him to doctor every week and cost ver great for his treatment. one day i let him go out from house, usually he came back but one day he never come back until now


sorry to hear that....he may have gone back to his old home


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod and Miles, a work in progress
Found them asleep on our bed in opposite corners so we might get there
eventually


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Ichabod and Miles, a work in progress
> Found them asleep on our bed in opposite corners so we might get there
> eventually


that's great progress....I don't think they will ever be bonded but if they get along, that's good enough


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> that's great progress....I don't think they will ever be bonded but if they get along, that's good enough


Yup!
She still gives him the WTF are you treatment in the mornings 
Plus Miles seems to enjoy singing at 4 AM which, let’s be honest, has not received the reception he was expecting from either Ichabod or the humans


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Yup!
> She still gives him the WTF are you treatment in the mornings
> Plus Miles seems to enjoy singing at 4 AM which, let’s be honest, has not received the reception he was expecting from either Ichabod or the humans


our boy sometimes vocalizes at night too

OT but last night I heard what seemed to be a murder outside our house.....horrible screaming.  I think it may have been a rabbit being killed by coyotes.  very disturbing to me.  our kitties got up high on the dining room table.  they could clearly sense trouble.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> our boy sometimes vocalizes at night too
> 
> OT but last night I heard what seemed to be a murder outside our house.....horrible screaming.  I think it may have been a rabbit being killed by coyotes.  very disturbing to me.  our kitties got up high on the dining room table.  they could clearly sense trouble.



Sydney is very urban and dingoes are not native to this area
There are foxes which, like rabbits, were introduced by the English; I love foxes but same as feral cats and dogs they have created havoc w the native fauna
But I am against culling as is never done humanely


----------



## A bottle of Red

sand said:


> Kindra is just relaxing on her favorite piece of furniture...you can also see a part of Sassy's nose in the second photo.  While not buddies, they co-exist without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251959
> View attachment 5251961


Your cat is gorgeous


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Sydney is very urban and dingoes are not native to this area
> There are foxes which, like rabbits, were introduced by the English; I love foxes but same as feral cats and dogs they have created havoc w the native fauna
> But I am against culling as is never done humanely


we have some grey foxes in these parts but not many - rarely seen.  they aren't a problem with cats.  Coyotes are a problem.  they like to eat cats and small dogs and occasionally even get aggressive with people.  we've only seen a few near our home but we know they're around as there is quite a bit of open space on two sides of our home.
I guess dingoes would be similar to coyotes.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Yup!
> She still gives him the WTF are you treatment in the mornings
> Plus Miles seems to enjoy singing at 4 AM which, let’s be honest, has not received the reception he was expecting from either Ichabod or the humans


Is Miles sociable or more shy?  I had an orange tabby and he was more of a shy cat.  very sweet and gentle.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> Is Miles sociable or more shy?  I had an orange tabby and he was more of a shy cat.  very sweet and gentle.


Not shy at all, he is a chatterbox and curious but social in his own terms as he was a stray for a long time
He is a sweetheart and likes pats but never stays still
We noticed he does not like to be picked up, he is a wriggler!
I had a ginger girl, Boo, and she was sweet and the loudest purrer! We use to call her the philosophical cat because she always seemed to be lost in deep thoughts, she was also a chatterbox


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Not shy at all, he is a chatterbox and curious but social in his own terms as he was a stray for a long time
> He is a sweetheart and likes pats but never stays still
> We noticed he does not like to be picked up, he is a wriggler!
> I had a ginger girl, Boo, and she was sweet and the loudest purrer! We use to call her the philosophical cat because she always seemed to be lost in deep thoughts, she was also a chatterbox


our cats don't like to be picked up either....little girl will tolerate it for a couple of minutes...boy will too but he stiffens up right away


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I have never had a cat who likes to be picked up. My current girl just howls like she is being tortured to death when ever I pick her up.  She is such a drama queen!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

p.s. she loves to snuggle though


----------



## sdkitty

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have never had a cat who likes to be picked up. My current girl just howls like she is being tortured to death when ever I pick her up.  She is such a drama queen!


ha....ours don't howl; they stiffen up and eventually he will push away with his paws.  I pick them up sometimes anyway because I like to and also we want them to be somewhat used to it in case there is ever an emergency and we have get them into their carriers


----------



## sdkitty

so cozy on the blankie the don't care about me or even breakfast


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## Christofle

She learnt a new trick today...now that she knows how to open cabinets...Nothing shall ever be safe again.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> She learnt a new trick today...now that she knows how to open cabinets...Nothing shall ever be safe again.
> View attachment 5280136


they're so funny....this morning I saw something on the floor and went to pick it up.  It was a pair of sunnies in a fabric case they had carried down the hall - at least 20 feet....anything small seems to be fair game, esp at night when we're sleeping


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> they're so funny....this morning I saw something on the floor and went to pick it up.  It was a pair of sunnies in a fabric case they had carried down the hall - at least 20 feet....anything small seems to be fair game, esp at night when we're sleeping


This one attempted to drag the vacuum (she doesn’t know her limits)


----------



## sand

A bottle of Red said:


> Your cat is gorgeous


Thank you!   She is as sweet, affectionate and gentle as she is pretty.  I've had her almost 2 years and still can't believe she was thrown out into the streets like a piece of garbage to fend for herself.    So grateful to the kind woman who took her in along with dozens of other strays and found transportation for them to get to the U.S., Canada and England with the hope of finding good homes.   Sadly, with the Covid pandemic, I don't think she has been able to continue rescuing these sweet animals in need.


----------



## A bottle of Red

sand said:


> Thank you!   She is as sweet, affectionate and gentle as she is pretty.  I've had her almost 2 years and still can't believe she was thrown out into the streets like a piece of garbage to fend for herself.    So grateful to the kind woman who took her in along with dozens of other strays and found transportation for them to get to the U.S., Canada and England with the hope of finding good homes.   Sadly, with the Covid pandemic, I don't think she has been able to continue rescuing these sweet animals in need.


Oh how lucky you found each other!


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Thank you!   She is as sweet, affectionate and gentle as she is pretty.  I've had her almost 2 years and still can't believe she was thrown out into the streets like a piece of garbage to fend for herself.    So grateful to the kind woman who took her in along with dozens of other strays and found transportation for them to get to the U.S., Canada and England with the hope of finding good homes.   Sadly, with the Covid pandemic, I don't think she has been able to continue rescuing these sweet animals in need.


you and your kitty both got lucky...she's a beauty


----------



## IntheOcean

This elegant gentleman's name is Kit. I swear he's more fluffy than fat!


----------



## lorihmatthews

My two Persians: Heathcliff (chocolate) and Mozart (cream). Heathcliff is a rescue and Mozart was my mom's cat.


----------



## sdkitty

lorihmatthews said:


> My two Persians: Heathcliff (chocolate) and Mozart (cream). Heathcliff is a rescue and Mozart was my mom's cat.
> 
> View attachment 5285651


beautiful....so many wonderful animals available for adoption.  It bothers me a bit when people buy them rather than saving a life


----------



## Schnooples

We have two boys adopted from the local Humane Society.


Here’s our “little” guy Happy Russell.....




His brother Marty Pickles....




The boys taking a cruise in their Taco truck...


----------



## sdkitty

slgoodwin17 said:


> We have two boys adopted from the local Humane Society.
> 
> 
> Here’s our “little” guy Happy Russell.....
> 
> View attachment 5285706
> 
> 
> His brother Marty Pickles....
> 
> View attachment 5285717
> 
> 
> The boys taking a cruise in their Taco truck...
> 
> View attachment 5285720


adorable...that orange one is a big boy


----------



## lorihmatthews

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....so many wonderful animals available for adoption.  It bothers me a bit when people buy them rather than saving a life



Thank you. Persians are often put up for adoption because people don't realize how much grooming they require. I adopted him from a Persian-specific rescue group here in northern California.


----------



## sdkitty

lorihmatthews said:


> Thank you. Persians are often put up for adoption because people don't realize how much grooming they require. I adopted him from a Persian-specific rescue group here in northern California.


they're beautiful but honestly I probably wouldn't have one for that reason


----------



## pixiejenna

My guys were fighting each other and I opened my bedroom door and Yeti took full advantage of the opportunity. With a face like this he knows I can never get mad at him. I surrendered to mama Yeti snuggle time on my bed.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> My guys were fighting each other and I opened my bedroom door and Yeti took full advantage of the opportunity. With a face like this he knows I can never get mad at him. I surrendered to mama Yeti snuggle time on my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286013


gorgeous!  Love the name too


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles being…Miles
He is an adorable boofhead, I am still in awe he survived in the streets for more than a year!
Ichabod is a bit more settled w him (resigned maybe)so we are getting there! We keep them apart at night and seems to be working


----------



## BleuSaphir

He has been a blessing to have but his lack of intelligence is unnerving. he a big boy for his age. He doesn’t seem to completely understand if it raining, it not wise to go outside. But he insist He want out of the house! 
A lot of times he can’t seem to make up his mind to want to stay inside or outside. I had to deal with his tantrum of wanting to go outside then inside 10 times almost everyday!


----------



## sdkitty

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5307119
> View attachment 5307120
> 
> He has been a blessing to have but his lack of intelligence is unnerving. he a big boy for his age. He doesn’t seem to completely understand if it raining, it not wise to go outside. But he insist He want out of the house!
> A lot of times he can’t seem to make up his mind to want to stay inside or outside. I had to deal with his tantrum of wanting to go outside then inside 10 times almost everyday!


aww
he's an animal
I wish we could let our cats go out but too many coyotes around her, not to mention cars, tougher cats, dogs
Your kitty looks so happy
One thing about our two - they don't know what outside it so no door darting ever


----------



## sgj99

These two are adopted but I’ve been fostering them.  They’ll go to their furever home next week after they get their 2nd round of vaccinations.  As soon as they see you they start purring.  They have been a joy.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> These two are adopted but I’ve been fostering them.  They’ll go to their furever home next week after they get their 2nd round of vaccinations.  As soon as they see you they start purring.  They have been a joy.


sweet....so they are staying together?


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod and Miles and a Moche ceramic of a warrior or priest w an orange cat (likely a jaguar from the Amazon as domestic cats were introduced by the Spaniards)


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> sweet....so they are staying together?


Hopefully.  They are a brother and sister.  The adopter hasn’t actually met them yet.  I’ve invited them over to meet both kittens and I think they won’t be able to resist both.  I’ve been texting them photos of both and they have stated they probably take them as a pair. 

I volunteer with our local animal shelter and regularly foster kittens since the shelter isn’t a good place for them until they are at an adoptable weight and age (2.5-3lbs - 10-12wk).  They are just too fragile until then.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Hopefully.  They are a brother and sister.  They adopter hasn’t actually met them yet.  I’ve invited them over to meet both kittens and I think they won’t be able to resist both.  I’ve been texting them photos of both and they have stated they may take them as a pair.
> 
> I volunteer with our local animal shelter and regularly foster kittens since the shelter isn’t a good place for them until they are at an adoptable weight and age (2.5-3lbs - 10-12wk).  They are just too fragile until then.


If they are open to two kitties they will probably take them both.  I wanted two and there weren't a lot available at the time so I basically took the first pair I found that were the age I wanted


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> These two are adopted but I’ve been fostering them.  They’ll go to their furever home next week after they get their 2nd round of vaccinations.  As soon as they see you they start purring.  They have been a joy.


uPDATE:  these two cuties went to their forever home last night … together.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> uPDATE:  these two cuties went to their forever home last night … together.


aww....so glad they get to stay together.  must be hard to give them up.  will you get another foster right away?


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> aww....so glad they get to stay together.  must be hard to give them up.  will you get another foster right away?


just depends when I’m needed.  Our animal shelter has a pretty good network of fosters.  I’ll definitely do it during Kitten Season.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> just depends when I’m needed.  Our animal shelter has a pretty good network of fosters.  I’ll definitely do it during Kitten Season.


how fun for you and having kittens handled will make them better pets


----------



## Christofle

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have never had a cat who likes to be picked up. My current girl just howls like she is being tortured to death when ever I pick her up.  She is such a drama queen!


In some ways I'm jealous, my cat screams for me to pick her up constantly, which is cute until you realize this means that whenever you are occupied she tries to be held.


----------



## BleuSaphir

My cat I have now, is the only cat I ever have that is insanely indecisive and lack of intelligence.I thought my brother was crazy to say Cosmo insist to be on top of his shoulders because he can’t stand his paws being cold on the outdoor floor. This is every night my brother want to smoke and out cat insist he stay on top of him.

My other cats that have past away are way smarter. I miss them dearly.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> how fun for you and having kittens handled will make them better pets


That’s the goal, they have to get them out of the shelter, they’re just too fragile and need more care than can be provided there.  I don’t foster the bottle babies but I’ve gone as young as 4 weeks when they have teeth and can eat mush (a mixture of wet food and formula).  We keep them in a playpen out in the middle of the house and in our bedroom at night so they get used to the sounds and smells of the house.  Once they are big enough they move into our master bathroom and instead of a closed door we stack 3 dog gates so they aren’t isolated.  They slowly get big enough to run around our bedroom and then the house, I have to make sure they can get to their litter box.  We hold and pet them so much that when I take an afternoon nap I do it with kittens (their choice, they climb up on the bed).  I love it, it’s the best post-retirement job ever!


----------



## sgj99

BleuSaphir said:


> My cat I have now, is the only cat I ever have that is insanely indecisive and lack of intelligence.I thought my brother was crazy to say Cosmo insist to be on top of his shoulders because he can’t stand his paws being cold on the outdoor floor. This is every night my brother want to smoke and out cat insist he stay on top of him.
> 
> My other cats that have past away are way smarter. I miss them dearly.
> View attachment 5338896


That actually seems pretty smart to me


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> That’s the goal, they have to get them out of the shelter, they’re just too fragile and need more care than can be provided there.  I don’t foster the bottle babies but I’ve gone as young as 4 weeks when they have teeth and can eat mush (a mixture of wet food and formula).  We keep them in a playpen out in the middle of the house and in our bedroom at night so they get used to the sounds and smells of the house.  Once they are big enough they move into our master bathroom and instead of a closed door we stack 3 dog gates so they aren’t isolated.  They slowly get big enough to run around our bedroom and then the house, I have to make sure they can get to their litter box.  We hold and pet them so much that when I take an afternoon nap I do it with kittens (their choice, they climb up on the bed).  I love it, it’s the best post-retirement job ever!


great for you and for the cats and their eventual forever families....I wish my kitties had this when they were tiny.  They came (we think) from a hoarding situation.  They are very skittish and can be funny about being handled.  We love them but it would be nice if they were more sociable.


----------



## sand

Not sure Kindra could be anymore relaxed!


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Not sure Kindra could be anymore relaxed!


or any cuter!


----------



## sdkitty

sand said:


> Not sure Kindra could be anymore relaxed!


gorgeous...is she a baby?


----------



## sand

sdkitty said:


> gorgeous...is she a baby?


No, not a baby.   We're guessing she is a little over 2 years old. We adopted her in March 2021 when she appeared full grown. Definitely young though as she went into heat a month after we got her.    The rescue group had her for a few months before we picked her and said she was spayed...guessing she hadn't hit kitty puberty yet cause a heat cycle is hard to miss!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod


----------



## Yuki85

I am just speechless


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles, doing what he does best and Ichabod


----------



## ivy1026

Peekaboo


----------



## Christofle

She has just been sorted and is very excited!


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> She has just been sorted and is very excited!
> 
> View attachment 5355688


sorted?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> sorted?


As in the sorting hat assigned her to house Huffle Puff.


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> As in the sorting hat assigned her to house Huffle Puff.


I still don't get it......communication difference between American and Canadian?


----------



## Christofle

sdkitty said:


> I still don't get it......communication difference between American and Canadian?


It’s a Harry Potter reference.


----------



## thebattagirl

Beautiful kitty  love her coloring



Christofle said:


> She has just been sorted and is very excited!
> 
> View attachment 5355688


----------



## Christofle

thebattagirl said:


> Beautiful kitty  love her coloring


She’s a handful though


----------



## thebattagirl

I love it!!  I can totally see she's full of mischief and awe


----------



## Christofle

She’s not afraid to flash the lights on and off… nothing is safe!


----------



## thebattagirl

Christofle said:


> She’s not afraid to flash the lights on and off… *nothing is safe!*
> View attachment 5355886
> View attachment 5355887



 Wish I could give these pics x1000 likes/loves  precious!!!


----------



## Christofle

thebattagirl said:


> Wish I could give these pics x1000 likes/loves  precious!!!



Two last photos where she looks like a decent member of society so that you don’t think she’s always 100% unhinged.


----------



## Yuki85

Christofle said:


> Two last photos where she looks like a decent member of society so that you don’t think she’s always 100% unhinged.
> 
> View attachment 5355909
> View attachment 5355910



They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunny boy


----------



## Prada Prince

My beautiful snow mink Bengal boy…


----------



## sdkitty

Prada Prince said:


> My beautiful snow mink Bengal boy…
> View attachment 5366505
> View attachment 5366506
> View attachment 5366509


he certainly is beautiful
They're very active aren't they?


----------



## Prada Prince

sdkitty said:


> he certainly is beautiful
> They're very active aren't they?



Thank you!

Yeah, he's a raucous one!


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Here's my silly boy Taz... he ALWAYS has to use something as a pillow. I have pictures of him with his head propped against a chair, wall, clothes on the ground, table leg, just about everything... Today it's my new Gucci bag.


----------



## Christofle

Here is Luna screaming at the top of her lungs!


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Christofle said:


> Two last photos where she looks like a decent member of society so that you don’t think she’s always 100% unhinged.
> 
> View attachment 5355909
> View attachment 5355910


She’s stunning!!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bgcutiepie00

Here’s another of our lil furbaby


----------



## citykitty24

Meet Mocha and Muffin!


----------



## sdkitty

citykitty24 said:


> View attachment 5389056
> 
> Meet Mocha and Muffin!


adorable....are they ragdolls?


----------



## Christofle

Unhand me at once filthy human


----------



## citykitty24

@sdkitty Yes, seal bicolor brothers.


----------



## sdkitty

citykitty24 said:


> @sdkitty Yes, seal bicolor brothers.


bet you're having a ball with them...nothing like a kitten for entertainment - and maybe some chaos


----------



## citykitty24

@sdkitty Yes, who needs TV when you have kittens for entertainment?!


----------



## sdkitty

Christofle said:


> Unhand me at once filthy human
> 
> View attachment 5389787


my girl will come sit by me and when I pet her she will squeal.....like don't touch me - just wants to be near me


----------



## Christofle

Adventure awaits!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod, Miles is hard to catch…


----------



## pukasonqo

Finally, a pic of Miles!


----------



## pmburk

Such pretty kitties everywhere! Cat overload. 

Here are a couple of shots of my sweet little princess Adele, before & after groomer shots.  She has an extremely thick coat that mats very easily, so we keep her short most of the time. It also makes grooming easier, and she's so much happier.


----------



## pukasonqo

pmburk said:


> Such pretty kitties everywhere! Cat overload.
> 
> Here are a couple of shots of my sweet little princess Adele, before & after groomer shots.  She has an extremely thick coat that mats very easily, so we keep her short most of the time. It also makes grooming easier, and she's so much happier.
> 
> View attachment 5394327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394326


She looks like a cloud in the first pic!
Beautiful girl


----------



## sdkitty

pmburk said:


> Such pretty kitties everywhere! Cat overload.
> 
> Here are a couple of shots of my sweet little princess Adele, before & after groomer shots.  She has an extremely thick coat that mats very easily, so we keep her short most of the time. It also makes grooming easier, and she's so much happier.
> 
> View attachment 5394327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394326


that beautiful long hair would be a lot of work.....she's adorable either way


----------



## Christofle

Flying squirrel


----------



## sdkitty

our two the first morning after we adopted them...hiding in the condo....terrified

and more recently....he's relaxed


----------



## sdkitty

little girl sitting by her costco box and "home base" scratcher/bed


----------



## sgj99

It’s Kitten Season!
These two little girls are sisters and I will keep them until they are big enough to sterilize and then they will go up for adoption.  They are super sweet and snuggly, purring all the time.


----------



## sdkitty

not mine but had to share - friend's Ragdoll had kittens


----------



## MAGJES

Winston will be 13 soon.


----------



## sgj99

Sadly one of my little fosters didn’t make it.  I’m still waiting for the test results but she had been exposed to Panleukopenia which is very fatal for kittens.  Luckily her sister is symptom free and I am watching like a hawk.
Here is the surviving baby:


----------



## nymeria

I am so sorry- you become tremendously attached even having her for a short time. Her sister is lucky to have you ( and you her).


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Sadly one of my little fosters didn’t make it.  I’m still waiting for the test results but she had been exposed to Panleukopenia which is very fatal for kittens.  Luckily her sister is symptom free and I am watching like a hawk.
> Here is the surviving baby:


aww...so sad


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> Miles


love an orange cat


----------



## Senselle

sgj99 said:


> Sadly one of my little fosters didn’t make it.  I’m still waiting for the test results but she had been exposed to Panleukopenia which is very fatal for kittens.  Luckily her sister is symptom free and I am watching like a hawk.
> Here is the surviving baby:


So sorry for your loss


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Sadly one of my little fosters didn’t make it.  I’m still waiting for the test results but she had been exposed to Panleukopenia which is very fatal for kittens.  Luckily her sister is symptom free and I am watching like a hawk.
> Here is the surviving baby:


aww...so sad...sorry for your loss


----------



## pukasonqo

Ichabod and morning light


----------



## sgj99

I got the test results today for the foster kitten that didn’t make it and she had Panleulopenia (Feline Distemper).  The good news is her little sister is doing great.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I got the test results today for the foster kitten that didn’t make it and she had Panleulopenia (Feline Distemper).  The good news is her little sister is doing great.


lucky little sister


----------



## citykitty24

sgj99 said:


> Sadly one of my little fosters didn’t make it.  I’m still waiting for the test results but she had been exposed to Panleukopenia which is very fatal for kittens.  Luckily her sister is symptom free and I am watching like a hawk.
> Here is the surviving baby:



I am very sorry for the sad news. Hopefully her sister keeps thriving and does great!


----------



## citykitty24

Muffin (left) and Mocha (right) wish everyone a happy Caturday!


----------



## sgj99

citykitty24 said:


> I am very sorry for the sad news. Hopefully her sister keeps thriving and does great!


She is!


----------



## sgj99

My last little foster has gone to her next stop on her journey to finding her furever home.  She will be spayed next week and go up for adoption.  

So it was time to bring home some more kittens.  Here are 3 of the 4.  They are currently receiving a lot of medical care due to all having Upper Respiratory Infections but they are responding wonderful to the URI protocols.  Frank, Rosie & Roxie:


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> My last little foster has gone to her next stop on her journey to finding her furever home.  She will be spayed next week and go up for adoption.
> 
> So it was time to bring home some more kittens.  Here are 3 of the 4.  They are currently receiving a lot of medical care due to all having Upper Respiratory Infections but they are responding wonderful to the URI protocols.  Frank, Rosie & Roxie:


all so cute!


----------



## pukasonqo

sgj99 said:


> My last little foster has gone to her next stop on her journey to finding her furever home.  She will be spayed next week and go up for adoption.
> 
> So it was time to bring home some more kittens.  Here are 3 of the 4.  They are currently receiving a lot of medical care due to all having Upper Respiratory Infections but they are responding wonderful to the URI protocols.  Frank, Rosie & Roxie:


They are adorable but I have a soft spot for gingers 
Had a lovely ginger girl, Boo and now we have an entertaining ginger boy, Miles (AKA el Milesimo, Camarón)
Thanks for giving this little ones a chance!


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> They are adorable but I have a soft spot for gingers
> Had a lovely ginger girl, Boo and now we have an entertaining ginger boy, Miles (AKA el Milesimo, Camarón)
> Thanks for giving this little ones a chance!


yes, I had an orange tabby (or ginger cat) and he was very sweet


----------



## pixiejenna

I can never get rid of this old TV stand because Yeti loves the spot under the TV.




Cheeto is being salty. He's a blanket baby he only wants to sit on top of the blanket. Since I don't want to put it on he's only resting on my leg that the blanket is on lol.


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> little girl sitting by her costco box and "home base" scratcher/bed
> View attachment 5404789



wooww she is ssoo big now LOVE LOVE LOVE.


----------



## citykitty24

These two are helping me get ready for the day. Mocha and Muffin have learned that the sink is a fun perch.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I can never get rid of this old TV stand because Yeti loves the spot under the TV.
> 
> View attachment 5424572
> 
> 
> Cheeto is being salty. He's a blanket baby he only wants to sit on top of the blanket. Since I don't want to put it on he's only resting on my leg that the blanket is on lol.
> View attachment 5424573


I know the feeling.  I had a small suitcase temporarily sitting on the floor and our little girl decided it was a perfect bed.  so it's stayed there with a towel on top.  Not that she doesn't have plenty of other spots in the house


----------



## sdkitty

citykitty24 said:


> These two are helping me get ready for the day. Mocha and Muffin have learned that the sink is a fun perch.
> 
> View attachment 5428801


gorgeous!  Himalayans?


----------



## sgj99

Finally got a photo of the 4th baby.  I was waiting for the conjunctivitis in one of her eyes to clear up.  All 4 are now healthy and no medications are being administered.  Here’s Stella -


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> I know the feeling.  I had a small suitcase temporarily sitting on the floor and our little girl decided it was a perfect bed.  so it's stayed there with a towel on top.  Not that she doesn't have plenty of other spots in the house



I also have a hallway office chair because they liked it. I had a old desktop in my bedroom and I finally took the time to get all of my pictures off of it. I was in the process of removing everything from my bedroom and started with the office chair. Both of them hopped up on it like it was for them and they’re so cute how can you say no? I was able to remove the desktop and the table but that chair is now a permanent hallway fixture. I have pictures from when they were both kittens on the chair together and pictures of them now on the chair together.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I also have a hallway office chair because they liked it. I had a old desktop in my bedroom and I finally took the time to get all of my pictures off of it. I was in the process of removing everything from my bedroom and started with the office chair. Both of them hopped up on it like it was for them and they’re so cute how can you say no? I was able to remove the desktop and the table but that chair is now a permanent hallway fixture. I have pictures from when they were both kittens on the chair together and pictures of them now on the chair together.


how can you say no?
my girl likes to nose around in my purse.  A couple of times I had bags of chips in there and she pulled them out.  cute but then I feel they may have been damaged my her teeth or claws and could draw ants so they have to go.  at night they like to go around "stealing" small items from the counter.  we'll find small tomatoes on the floor in the morning etc.


----------



## citykitty24

@sgj99 I love Stella's little white "socks"! How cute.

@sdkitty Thank you! They are Ragdolls and brothers from the same litter. Currently 4 months old.


----------



## sdkitty

citykitty24 said:


> @sgj99 I love Stella's little white "socks"! How cute.
> 
> @sdkitty Thank you! They are Ragdolls and brothers from the same litter. Currently 4 months old.


so adorable
we love our kitties but they aren't really cuddly.  my friend has ragdolls and from what she says, they're super easy to handle and very affectionate.


----------



## sgj99

citykitty24 said:


> @sgj99 I love Stella's little white "socks"! How cute.
> 
> @sdkitty Thank you! They are Ragdolls and brothers from the same litter. Currently 4 months old.


In this litter all 4 look very different but all have little white toes … too cute.
I’ve had litters that all were so identical I had to use different colored collars or a microchips reader.


----------



## citykitty24

@sdkitty Cuddly and affectionate is right. Here’s Mocha yesterday, napping with me.


@sgj99 That must be difficult without the collars! Ragdolls are like that when they are tiny…virtually all white and hard to tell apart.


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles, Icky is refusing to be photographed


----------



## Yuki85

sgj99 said:


> Finally got a photo of the 4th baby.  I was waiting for the conjunctivitis in one of her eyes to clear up.  All 4 are now healthy and no medications are being administered.  Here’s Stella -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429887



OMG soooo cute, lovveeee the white "shoes" on her paws!!!


----------



## Luluh2

I love seeing all the different photos, so cute  
This is Loulou


----------



## sdkitty

Luluh2 said:


> I love seeing all the different photos, so cute
> This is Loulou
> View attachment 5440548


she's pretty....looks a bit haughty here


----------



## Swanky

Helping me work!


----------



## pixiejenna

Corporate needs you to find the difference between the two pictures.


----------



## sgj99

Here are my latest little fosters:


----------



## citykitty24

Aww @sgj99 could they get any sweeter? So great that you foster!


----------



## sgj99

citykitty24 said:


> Aww @sgj99 could they get any sweeter? So great that you foster!


They really sweet.  All 5 love attention and are affectionate.

I love fostering.  It makes me feel like I’m a part of the solution.  I volunteer with our local shelter and most of the time I am a part of the adoption process so it’s very satisfying to see my babies go off to their furever homes.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> They really sweet.  All 5 love attention and are affectionate.
> 
> I love fostering.  It makes me feel like I’m a part of the solution.  I volunteer with our local shelter and most of the time I am a part of the adoption process so it’s very satisfying to see my babies go off to their furever homes.


do you have cats of your own?  I feel like my cats wouldn't be happy if kittens showed up


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> do you have cats of your own?  I feel like my cats wouldn't be happy if kittens showed up


Yes.  We have 3 adult males.  We keep the kittens separate until they are old enough to find the litter pan.  Once they are big enough to do that we let them run around the master bedroom and connecting sitting room.  One of the adults runs off, one is ambivalent and one is actually quite nurturing.  Here is the one who mothers the fosters:


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> Yes.  We have 3 adult males.  We keep the kittens separate until they are old enough to find the litter pan.  Once they are big enough to do that we let them run around the master bedroom and connecting sitting room.  One of the adults runs off, one is ambivalent and one is actually quite nurturing.  Here is the one who mothers the fosters:
> 
> View attachment 5580897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580898


so sweet!  bottom picture looks like it's his kitten...they are almost twins


----------



## jaskg144




----------



## Yuki85

Always speechless about his sleeping positions


----------



## citykitty24

@Yuki85 Adorable! Cats sleep in the funniest spots and positions.

Here are my boys at 6 months old:


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles and Icky this morning


----------



## sdkitty

Jack in relaxed attention seeking mode


----------



## sgj99

My little foster boy‘s allergies cleared up.  Before he would literally scratch himself until he bled so we had to put him in a Cone of Shame.  One steroid shot a week ago and he doing great, playing and napping with his 4 sisters.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> My little foster boy‘s allergies cleared up.  Before he would literally scratch himself until he bled so we had to put him in a Cone of Shame.  One steroid shot a week ago and her doing great, playing and napping with his 4 sisters.
> 
> View attachment 5598599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598600


so cute....looks Siamese


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> so cute....looks Siamese


Yes, he is a lilac point.  His 4 sisters are a seal point Siamese, a torbie, a gray tabby and a gray tabby with white. This litter has had some issues but at 8 weeks old now I think we’ve put all that behind us.  The runt wouldn’t eat at first and I thought we were going to lose her.  Finally we got her to eat Gerbers Baby Food and then she transitioned to canned kitten food.  Then the litter got Toxoplasmosis.  That was an ordeal for a couple of weeks.  And through all this the lone male was dealing with this horrible skin allergy.  Now all are healthy and happy, they’ll stay with me about another 6 weeks, get sterilized and go find their fabulous forever homes.


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles being Miles


----------



## emmababy

Hello, been a while! Introducing my baby girl..Little Miss Muffet ❤️


----------



## emmababy

Little Miss Muffet has been with us for 2 months+. Luckily both cats are getting along quite well though she doesn’t like playing with Mr. Toffee. He overpowers her during play and she doesn’t like it. She is so small compared to him .


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Little Miss Muffet has been with us for 2 months+. Luckily both cats are getting along quite well though she doesn’t like playing with Mr. Toffee. He overpowers her during play and she doesn’t like it. She is so small compared to him .
> 
> View attachment 5604274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604280
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604283


both gorgeous...is she full grown?  I must confess although she's adorable, looks-wise I love your boy more


----------



## emmababy

sdkitty said:


> both gorgeous...is she full grown?  I must confess although she's adorable, looks-wise I love your boy more


She is around 6 months +. Although she has grown and put on weight over the past 2 months. She is still much smaller than Mr. Toffee


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> She is around 6 months +. Although she has grown and put on weight over the past 2 months. She is still much smaller than Mr. Toffee


she may always be smaller but she has a lot of growing to do.....my little girl doesn't eat a lot and I'm kinda glad.  we have friend who had a little female.  when she got older she had a tiny head and a big beachball body


----------



## emmababy

sdkitty said:


> she may always be smaller but she has a lot of growing to do.....my little girl doesn't eat a lot and I'm kinda glad.  we have friend who had a little female.  when she got older she had a tiny head and a big beachball body


Yes I believe she will always be smaller. He was much larger at the same age.

She eats around 90g to 100g of raw twice a day. Same amount as my boy . Probably her intake will decrease when she is older. Now still growing


----------



## sdkitty

emmababy said:


> Yes I believe she will always be smaller. He was much larger at the same age.
> 
> She eats around 90g to 100g of raw twice a day. Same amount as my boy . Probably her intake will decrease when she is older. Now still growing


surprising to me that she eats as much as the boy....my girl eats less then her big brother


----------



## weezer

My 2 boys (left: Neo, right: Jojo)


----------



## pukasonqo

Sunshower, monday morning and they took turns at the window!
The usual suspects


----------



## sgj99

My fosters are all healthy and almost ready for adoption:


----------



## karebear87

Introducing my boys Taylor Swift (grey) and Max Martin (black) both adopted when they were 3-4 weeks old (they were abandoned in a shoe box outside the vets). Just so happened we found a lost cat on our property and we took it in to see if they could scan the microchip and contact the owners.


----------



## sdkitty

karebear87 said:


> Introducing my boys Taylor Swift (grey) and Max Martin (black) both adopted when they were 3-4 weeks old (they were abandoned in a shoe box outside the vets). Just so happened we found a lost cat on our property and we took it in to see if they could scan the microchip and contact the owners.
> 
> View attachment 5605480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605483


aww...if you've hand raised them from when they were that tiny, they must be very tame and docile


----------



## karebear87

sdkitty said:


> aww...if you've hand raised them from when they were that tiny, they must be very tame and docile


Yes, normally tame and docile and thankfully normally sleep through the night like us! ☺️


----------



## lorihmatthews

It's really hot here in California. Heathcliff is trying to stay cool.


----------



## sdkitty

lorihmatthews said:


> It's really hot here in California. Heathcliff is trying to stay cool.
> 
> View attachment 5606799


yes, it is hot and he has all that fur.  pretty kitty


----------



## sgj99

Foster kitten Natasha has already found her forever home.  She will have a Golden Retriever companion to terrorize.  Happy Life Beautiful Girl!


----------



## citykitty24

That is exciting, @sgj99 ! She is very pretty.


----------



## sgj99

citykitty24 said:


> That is exciting, @sgj99 ! She is very pretty.


She is and knows it!


----------



## ChickosMom

I don't believe I have missed this forum until now...
I have been following the bag posts..
but how could I have not searched for cats until now...

I am from India.

My boy is Chicko. He is 10+ years old. I have found him on 21st January in 2012, on a rainy evening, alone, middle of main road here locally. I picked him up and brought him at my room. That was the first time he came in my life and my life changed for ever. 

Before I found him, I was mourning the death of my very first, one and only cat-then, he left me on 3rd December 2011, was lying on my lap, I held his paws at that time.

After that the long one and half months seemed way longer because I was without him and honestly I tried to love other cats locally who roam here in streets, but it felt like I was cheating on my baby by trying to give "his most deserved love" to other unknown kitties and while I knew it is all in my head only, I just could not love another cat or I was never accepted by any other cat by then... time passed.. after one and half months long, I discovered a tiny kitten, so lively, so loud(as per his voice then) that did not care about anything.. ignoring the dangers of being on the road all by himself.. he could not even stand on his own properly then, his legs were trembling for being just a baby, his eyes must have been open for 1 or 2 days.. I could not get to know what had happened to him that he had to come to the road all by himself at night.. what about his mother!! his other possible siblings!!!. no other cat was nearby as per my knowledge.. if I could have found his mom, I would have returned him to her.. but would my heart  had allowed it.. I don't know.

Chicko came and only the first night he was timid, for being at a new place. but from the second day, he made himself at home. he started to do so much mischiefs that I cannot write all. He waited for me to wake up in the morning and started his days by running with me from one room to another from the very next day.. wherever I went, Chicko was there, bathroom included.. 

Then I thought I have to name him something, I can't call him baby indefinitely.. there came his name, after searching for pet names on internet, I chose this name. but then also, I was not sure of keeping him with me, I tried to let him be outside, but he chose not to.. he kept coming back to me.. how long could I not love a baby cat who keeps coming back to me.

I used to spend time at my first cat's grave by that time and for this, I used to get laughed at, for mourning over a cat's death.. people everywhere mocked me saying that I was mad, I lost my mind, other people don't mourn this much for a family member either, that much I was mourning for just a cat..

I had to tolerate everything because I knew my baby was a pure soul who understood my love for him, and that was enough for me, I don't need every other person to understand my love for my baby, he was with me for long 11 years.. he came to me with his sibling who later disappeared, assuming he died without my knowledge.

After my very first cat's death, I decided I would not keep any more cats, most importantly I would not love any more cat because their passing left my heart empty.  I would feed the street cats, pet them, but would not keep any more cat with me at my room..  but Chicko came from nowhere and won my heart.  That baby was so demanding, that I had to fulfill his needs, foods, sleep, taking him with me everywhere.. and somehow I fell in love with him.  I used to tell my very first cat by going to his grave that, please not to misunderstand me, I love him, I have not forgotten him by keeping Chicko with me. 

After Chicko came in my life, everything changed.  I started getting so many baby cats from here and there and they started all living with me.  My life kind of felt full with them.  They lived, I tried to do their treatments when they fell ill or had something happened to them, then after some years/months they stopped coming for food, and without my wish I had to accept that they have gone.

Now also I have some cats with me, along with Chicko and also, got some babies recently.

Here is a photo of my baby Chicko.


----------



## sdkitty

our little girl like the cat condo....mostly uses the top perch....for years I didn't have one of these - due to space constraints, not having a place I wanted to look at it.  and not knowing if the cats would use it.
Glad she likes it.  Our boy uses the scratching part of it but doesn't get up on it very often


----------



## zinacef

Pls meet Tobias “ Toby” Pierce —- my DD cat she adopted when she was in 2nd year in college, he’s now 4, sweet and very loud talker.


----------



## sdkitty

zinacef said:


> Pls meet Tobias “ Toby” Pierce —- my DD cat she adopted when she was in 2nd year in college, he’s now 4, sweet and very loud talker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613328


adorable...I love when they talk to us


----------



## zinacef

sdkitty said:


> adorable...I love when they talk to us


He would talk so loud we thought he’s on the bottom of the stairs but nope he’s on the top just calling us —- maybe.


----------



## sgj99

zinacef said:


> Pls meet Tobias “ Toby” Pierce —- my DD cat she adopted when she was in 2nd year in college, he’s now 4, sweet and very loud talker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613328


that’s a very happy cat❤️


----------



## sgj99

I have a new little litter of foster babies.  These 3 are 3-4 weeks old.  They’re still on a bottle but have teeth growing so I think in a week-week and 1/2 I can transition them to mush (canned food with formula mixed into it).  They were rescued from the undercarriage of a motor home in a RV park.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> I have a new little litter of foster babies.  These 3 are 3-4 weeks old.  They’re still on a bottle but have teeth growing so I think in a week-week and 1/2 I can transition them to mush (canned food with formula mixed into it).  They were rescued from the undercarriage of a motor home in a RV park.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615814


aww....little orange tabbies....do you know if they're all boys?  used to be most were but when I was looking to adopt a couple of years ago I learned there are more orange females than there used to be

please keep posting pics....looks like maybe they will have longer hair


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> aww....little orange tabbies....do you know if they're all boys?  used to be most were but when I was looking to adopt a couple of years ago I learned there are more orange females than there used to be
> 
> please keep posting pics....looks like maybe they will have longer hair


The more buff one and an orange one are males.  And the smaller orange one is a female.  They all are short-haired.

yes, we’re seeing more female orange tabbies than before.  We are also seeing more female Tuxedos too.

I’ll post periodic updates so you can see the growth.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> The more buff one and an orange one are males.  And the smaller orange one is a female.  They all are short-haired.
> 
> yes, we’re seeing more female orange tabbies than before.  We are also seeing more female Tuxedos too.
> 
> I’ll post periodic updates so you can see the growth.


we saw a tuxedo in the road last night when we were driving home....looked small...saw two black kitties out in the evening the day before....I'm afraid someone may have dropped off a litter in our neighborhood.  but I could be wrong.  maybe the one last night belonged to a neighbor.  should not be out esp at night with the coyotes here


----------



## sdkitty

a rare occasion - two of them together looking at the camera - well one looking at camera


----------



## sdkitty

our big boy


----------



## sgj99

My babies are almost 1# each and are transitioning to wet food with formula pored over it.  Thank goodness we’re over the bottle feedings every 4-5 hours.


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> our big boy
> 
> View attachment 5617463


Such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> My babies are almost 1# each and are transitioning to wet food with formula pored over it.  Thank goodness we’re over the bottle feedings every 4-5 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5620556


so adorable...must be rewarding


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> so adorable...must be rewarding


It really is.  The last litter I fostered had quite a few health issues, it took me a while to get them all well.  But once I did they thrived.  And once they get adopted I send their person baby photos and I get updates periodically.  I have cried happy tears when I see how happy and well-loved my babies are, a part valued member of their furever family.

Here’s another photo of this trio.  They too are being medicated for parasites (very common with kittens born on the streets) but they just started eating baby kitten food without formula and drinking water out of a dish.  I feel like a proud mama.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> It really is.  The last litter I fostered had quite a few health issues, it took me a while to get them all well.  But once I did they thrived.  And once they get adopted I send their person baby photos and I get updates periodically.  I have cried happy tears when I see how happy and well-loved my babies are, a part valued member of their furever family.
> 
> Here’s another photo of this trio.  They too are being medicated for parasites (very common with kittens born on the streets) but they just started eating baby kitten food without formula and drinking water out of a dish.  I feel like a proud mama.
> 
> View attachment 5621928


aww
so you must screen the adopters to try to make sure they go to a good home?  and charge money so you are further assured?


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> aww
> so you must screen the adopters to try to make sure they go to a good home?  and charge money so you are further assured?


I don’t personally adopt them out.  I volunteer with our local shelter.  The shelter has a network of fosters that do this or foster medical cases such as after a serious medical procedure.  When my babies are big enough they’ll go back to the shelter for adoption.


----------



## citykitty24

They are so sweet, @sgj99 ! You do good work. 

It is a rainy Caturday afternoon, and my two boys are cuddled up for a nap.


----------



## sgj99

citykitty24 said:


> They are so sweet, @sgj99 ! You do good work.
> 
> It is a rainy Caturday afternoon, and my two boys are cuddled up for a nap.
> 
> View attachment 5621968


They look so relaxed and happy


----------



## citykitty24

@sgj99 Yes, they are very sweet together.


----------



## fendigal




----------



## sdkitty

fendigal said:


> View attachment 5627048


what a beautiful puffy kitty


----------



## fendigal

sdkitty said:


> what a beautiful puffy kitty


Love my Marmalade!


----------



## ChickosMom

fendigal said:


> Love my Marmalade!


I have a Marmalade too


----------



## sdkitty

ChickosMom said:


> I have a Marmalade too


I had a boy...he was very sweet....I think they generally are


----------



## ChickosMom

sdkitty said:


> I had a boy...he was very sweet....I think they generally are


they are indeed!!!
Mine is kind of afraid of me, he comes for food, but very rarely allows me to pet him, he is very vocal, he always will converse with you as soon as he sees you..but won't let you touch him   

This is my Marmalade


----------



## fendigal

sdkitty said:


> I had a boy...he was very sweet....I think they generally are


My Marmalade has 2 sides "very sweet"and "Dennis the Menace".


----------



## sgj99

My foster babies are growing up.  Here they are at an estimated 8 weeks old.  They’re all about 1.3lbs.


----------



## sgj99

napping


----------



## TinyB

My rescued babies ♥


----------



## LifeIsDucky

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5633038
> 
> View attachment 5633037
> 
> My rescued babies ♥


OMG!  Your fur babies look JUST like my fur babies!  I have an all black 7 year old who is HUGE and playful.  And I have an 11 year old tuxedo with white paws just like yours except no white nose.  He has diabetes but is well; also very smart and lazy.  They are complete opposites in everything and not exactly best buds but tolerate each other well.  It is just amazing the resemblance!  Both came from farms.


----------



## TinyB

LifeIsDucky said:


> OMG!  Your fur babies look JUST like my fur babies!  I have an all black 7 year old who is HUGE and playful.  And I have an 11 year old tuxedo with white paws just like yours except no white nose.  He has diabetes but is well; also very smart and lazy.  They are complete opposites in everything and not exactly best buds but tolerate each other well.  It is just amazing the resemblance!  Both came from farms.


That's interesting! My cats personalities are the opposite haha. My black one is smart and lazy. He's only motivated to be especially sweet and affectionate when he wants foods/treats. The other one is not very bright (lol) but very innocently playful and affectionate. 

Funny story, in a sleepy night, I almost attempted to bring a stray cat inside thinking it was mine (should've noticed the difference in pattern of its nose) until I saw my tabby just casually walked by lol


----------



## sdkitty

TinyB said:


> That's interesting! My cats personalities are the opposite haha. My black one is smart and lazy. He's only motivated to be especially sweet and affectionate when he wants foods/treats. The other one is not very bright (lol) but very innocently playful and affectionate.
> 
> Funny story, in a sleepy night, I almost attempted to bring a stray cat inside thinking it was mine (should've noticed the difference in pattern of its nose) until I saw my tabby just casually walked by lol


I knew a woman who let racoons in to eat with her cats....I think she had her glasses off and they got in either through an open door or through the "doggie door"


----------



## sdkitty

still getting to know my little girl after two years....she dosn't much care for being touched or petted.  but she likes being near me and having me talk to her.....this is her next to me on the sofa.  cold weather makes them cuddle more


----------



## sdkitty

not a picture but I thought you kitty mommies and daddies might like this








						Cats are only interested in you if you're talking to them directly
					

"I think it's safe to say cats understand human speech," feline behaviorist and author Anita Kelsey told Newsweek.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## sgj99

My new litter (3) of fosters.  These babies were malnourished when I picked them up about a week and a half ago.  Because of that they’ve had some behavioral issues I’m trying to “fix” and some medical issues they being treated for currently.  They are around 5 weeks old.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> My new litter (3) of fosters.  These babies were malnourished when I picked them up about a week and a half ago.  Because of that they’ve had some behavioral issues I’m trying to “fix” and some medical issues they being treated for currently.  They are around 5 weeks old.
> 
> View attachment 5653446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653448


so cute...all from the same litter?  one looks different from the others


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> so cute...all from the same litter?  one looks different from the others


yes, same litter.  
Kittens in the same litter can all have different fathers.  It’s what is called “superfecundation.”. That means two or more eggs can be fertilized during the same heat cycle (I just learned this).


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> yes, same litter.
> Kittens in the same litter can all have different fathers.  It’s what is called “superfecundation.”. That means two or more eggs can be fertilized during the same heat cycle (I just learned this).


yes, I've heard that...the two look Siamese


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> yes, I've heard that...the two look Siamese


The short hair is a female and the fuzzy one is a boy.  The gray one is also a boy.  We seen a lot of Siamese and orange tabbies come into the shelter lately.


----------



## sdkitty

sgj99 said:


> The short hair is a female and the fuzzy one is a boy.  The gray one is also a boy.  We seen a lot of Siamese and orange tabbies come into the shelter lately.


I understand siamese are very vocal....too soon to tell with these babies?


----------



## sgj99

sdkitty said:


> I understand siamese are very vocal....too soon to tell with these babies?


Since they were had at one point been starving all 3 cry for food when they’re hungry so I’m not sure how they‘ll be as they get older and more secure.  I’ve heard the same thing about Siamese cats - very vocal and it’s a distinct meow.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> so cute...all from the same litter?  one looks different from the others


Same litter w different dads

Oops, you already got the answer, sorry!


----------



## costarica6

Meet sister and brother, the dynamic duo, Bunny & Oreo.


----------



## sdkitty

on the pillows in the guest room/cats room.  she finds all the comfy spots


----------



## pukasonqo

Miles and Icky (Ichabod), my partner was not awake at the time Miles was expecting his breakfast to be served…good service is so hard to find!


----------

